# Time Machine : configuration, aide, problèmes et disque dur



## etudiant69 (18 Octobre 2007)

Est-il possible d'utiliser Time Machine avec un disque dur connecté à une borne Airport Extreme?
Et si oui, ce disque peut-il être utilisé pour plusieurs machines? (à condition bien sûr de le partitionner)


----------



## Ironfalcon (20 Octobre 2007)

Apparement oui pour plusieurs machine (d'apres les infos du site d'apple)


> *Back up the whole family.*
> 
> The moment you choose a Time Machine drive, a single folder is created on the drive. Inside this folder is a subfolder for each Mac being backed up. (Yes, multiple Mac systems can share the same backup drive.) And within each subfolder is another list of folders  one for every backup performed on that Mac. Time Machine uses a standard file system to store all of its information. Nothing hidden anywhere.



parcontre sur le disque extern via wifi ...


> You can designate just about any HFS+ formatted FireWire or USB drive connected to a Mac as a Time Machine backup drive. Time Machine can also back up to another Mac running Leopard with Personal File Sharing, Leopard Server, or Xsan storage devices.


 je ne peux pas trop m'avancer

Personnelement j'aurai voulu savoir si on peut faire fonctionner time machine sur une partition à part. (ca m'embeterait de devoir me balader avec mon disque externe tout le temps avec mon macbook pro ...  )


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Octobre 2007)

Oui mais &#231;a n'a aucun int&#233;r&#234;t, Time Machine sert &#224; faire un backup des donn&#233;es. En cas de crash du disque, t'es marron. :hein:


----------



## Nathalex (21 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Oui mais ça n'a aucun intérêt, Time Machine sert à faire un backup des données. En cas de crash du disque, t'es marron. :hein:



Certes mais en cas d'effacement accidentel ou d'écrasement de fichier intempestif, Time Machine continuerait d'être utile. Pour autant, je ne crois pas que cela soit possible vu l'accent mis sur les connexions USB et FW.


----------



## Ironfalcon (21 Octobre 2007)

Nathalex a dit:


> Certes mais en cas d'effacement accidentel ou d'écrasement de fichier intempestif, Time Machine continuerait d'être utile. Pour autant, je ne crois pas que cela soit possible vu l'accent mis sur les connexions USB et FW.



 ouai voila exactement, a la base Time Machine c'été pour moi une grosse console de récupération plutot qu'un system de raid miroring logiciel. :love:

enfin attendons qu'il sorte, en attendant j'ai devoir encore fairte fondre la carte bleu.


----------



## Toumak (21 Octobre 2007)

il est possible d'utiliser TM avec une partition interne

je pense que TM marche avec un disque connecté à une AX


----------



## bafien (23 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Pour préparer l'arrivé de Léopard, je viens de partitioner mon DD externe...
J'ai consacré 100Go à Time machine... Est suffisant?
Merci de votre aide.
A+


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

Ben &#231;a d&#233;pend de la taille de ton DD de ton ordi...


----------



## David_b (23 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben ça dépend de la taille de ton DD de ton ordi...



et de la quantité de données que tu veux conserver, aussi, j'imagine 
Moi ce sera 500go minimum (taille du disque sur le mac), probablement plus  :rateau:
On verra à l'usage : je suis surtout curieux de voir à quel point on peut l'utilsier pour faire du versionning sans se compliquer la vie :love:


----------



## bafien (23 Octobre 2007)

Le DD de mon iMac est de 250Go...
Mais effectivement je pense qu'on peut paramètrer la fréquence d'enregistrement....
Et donc la place utiliséée


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

bafien a dit:


> Le DD de mon iMac est de 250Go...
> Mais effectivement je pense qu'on peut paramètrer la fréquence d'enregistrement....
> Et donc la place utiliséée



on ne peut pas paramètrer la fréquence d'enregistrement :

soit on active TM et il sauvegarde tout seul, on s'en occuper pas

soit on désactive TM et on sauvegarde "manuellement" en faisant un click droit sur TM dans le dock > Backup now 

c'est tout, pas d'autres options, à moins qu'apple ait intégré ça dans la finale, ce qui impossible


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

Sachant que TimeMachine commence par une copie du contenu du ton DD, &#231;a va &#234;tre chaude faire tenir 250Go sur 100Go :mouais:

Je suis partie sur une hypoth&#232;se qu'il faut le double de place au disque de TimeMachine que celui de base (on doit pouvoir compter sur un ratio x1,5 si on manipule moins de fichiers)


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

il faut jamais tout &#231;a  

vous verrez &#224; l'utilisation que finalement il ne faut tellement d'espace que &#231;a pour TM, except&#233; si on manipule des fichiers vid&#233;os ou de tr&#232;s lourdes photos (je pense aux photographes pro) 

de toute fa&#231;on, TM ne s'adresse pas aux professionnels, mais bien aux particuliers


----------



## djgregb (23 Octobre 2007)

il faut un disque dur dédié a time machine ou bien on peut cumuler des données + TM ?
car je n'ai qu'un disque dur externe de 500Go avec des données dessus déja...


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

djgregb a dit:


> il faut un disque dur dédié a time machine ou bien on peut cumuler des données + TM ?
> car je n'ai qu'un disque dur externe de 500Go avec des données dessus déja...



il faut une partition différente de la partition qu'on veut sauver, comme un disque externe ou une deuxième partition interne

mais on ne peut pas sauver ses données sur la même partition où celles-ci se trouvent


----------



## msinno (23 Octobre 2007)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faut plus de place sur TM que sur le DD... Puisque il sauvegarde au bout d'un certain temps en supprimant les plus vieux... J'ai un DD de 80Go sur mon MB, et j'ai mis 100Go en pr&#233;visions de time machine qui viendra remplacer ma sauvegarde CopyCarbonCloner...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2007)

Time machine va tout sauvegarder ou uniquement ce qu'on lui demande ?

Perso je m'en fiche de sauvegarder l'OS vu que j'ai le disque. Donc ca fait deja 10 gigas de moins. 

Apres vous ne croyez pas que TM va compresser les donnees ?​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2007)

Et en fait, si on attendait avant de se poser toutes ces questions...

Il faudra observer le logiciel avant d'investir dans des disques aux capacites plethoriques lol​


----------



## David_b (23 Octobre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faut plus de place sur TM que sur le DD... Puisque il sauvegarde au bout d'un certain temps en supprimant les plus vieux... J'ai un DD de 80Go sur mon MB, et j'ai mis 100Go en prévisions de time machine qui viendra remplacer ma sauvegarde CopyCarbonCloner...



plus tu as de place sur le disque de sauvegarde, plus tu peux conserver d'anciennes versions de tes fichiers. Du moins je l'espère 

En ce qui me concerne, TM ne remplacera sans doute pas pas CCC (ou SuperDuper, dans mon cas ), c'est en plus.


----------



## djgregb (23 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il faut une partition différente de la partition qu'on veut sauver, comme un disque externe ou une deuxième partition interne
> 
> mais on ne peut pas sauver ses données sur la même partition où celles-ci se trouvent



oui ça j'ai bien compris mais je voulais juste savoir si sur la partition ou le disque dur dédié a TM on peut quand meme y rajouter manuellement des fichiers ?


----------



## msinno (23 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> plus tu as de place sur le disque de sauvegarde, plus tu peux conserver d'anciennes versions de tes fichiers. Du moins je l'espère
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, TM ne remplacera sans doute pas pas CCC (ou SuperDuper, dans mon cas ), c'est en plus.



C'est pas bete puisqu'en plus, ma parition CCC peut etre utilisé comme disque de demarage de Tiger, et certainement pas TM...


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

djgregb a dit:


> oui &#231;a j'ai bien compris mais je voulais juste savoir si sur la partition ou le disque dur d&#233;di&#233; a TM on peut quand meme y rajouter manuellement des fichiers ?



biens&#251;r 



Yams Kasix a dit:


> Time machine va tout sauvegarder ou uniquement ce qu'on lui demande ?
> 
> Perso je m'en fiche de sauvegarder l'OS vu que j'ai le disque. Donc ca fait deja 10 gigas de moins.
> 
> Apres vous ne croyez pas que TM va compresser les donnees ?​





Yams Kasix a dit:


> Et en fait, si on attendait avant de se poser toutes ces questions...
> 
> Il faudra observer le logiciel avant d'investir dans des disques aux capacites plethoriques lol​



tu lirais pas un peu ce qu'on a d&#233;j&#224; dis 300 fois sur le forum  

tu sauves ce que tu veux, sinon &#231;a n'a aucun sens


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> biensûr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai l'impression de lire 300 fois le forum mais jamais les bons articles lol​


----------



## bafien (24 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il faut jamais tout ça
> 
> vous verrez à l'utilisation que finalement il ne faut tellement d'espace que ça pour TM, excepté si on manipule des fichiers vidéos ou de très lourdes photos (je pense aux photographes pro)
> 
> de toute façon, TM ne s'adresse pas aux professionnels, mais bien aux particuliers



TM Sauvegarde une fois ton disque puis archive uniquement les changement.....
Si on enlèves les vidéos, je crois que 100Go peuvent suffir....
On va attendre le 26 à 18h00 !!!
Merci quand même...
A+


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Octobre 2007)

Alors est-ce quelqu'un qui a Leopard a test&#233; si cette fonctionnalit&#233; toujours ou pas ???


----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2007)

AirDisk @ Macfixit



> Types of disks Time Machine can use (no AirPort Disks) Per Apple Knowledge base article #306833, Time Machine can back up to various Mac OS Extended-formatted drives, but it does not support AirPort Extreme's AirPort Disk feature. It can, however, back up to another Mac running Leopard with Personal File Sharing, or to a Leopard Server volume, or an Xsan storage device.


----------



## ykhalif22 (27 Octobre 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mon Dieu!!! Que quelqu'un puisse m"aider. Lorsque j'ai branché mon disque dur Externe, j'ai appuyé sans le faire exprès pour valider TM sur mon DD externe. Or j'ai toute ma vie qui s'est envolé d'un seul coup et TM a tout effacé sur le disque dure externe. Je vous en supplie, comment je peux faire pour récupérer toutes les informations de mon DD? J'ai absolument besoin d'aide. Tout ma vie est dans mon DD externe, sans lui que ce soit personnel ou professionel je suis perdu. AIDEZ MOI S'IL VOUS PLAIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdemonie (27 Octobre 2007)

Normalement avec time machine tu peux revenir en arrière et récupérer ce que tu avais par exemple 1h avant, mais a mon avis dans ce cas la ca marche pas, c'est le comble  

Sinon il devrais avoir des programmes qui récupèrent les données effacées, en tout cas ca existe pour les carte mémoire, mais j'en connait pas.


----------



## JSIT99 (27 Octobre 2007)

ykhalif22 a dit:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mon Dieu!!! Que quelqu'un puisse m"aider. Lorsque j'ai branché mon disque dur Externe, j'ai appuyé sans le faire exprès pour valider TM sur mon DD externe. Or j'ai toute ma vie qui s'est envolé d'un seul coup et TM a tout effacé sur le disque dure externe. Je vous en supplie, comment je peux faire pour récupérer toutes les informations de mon DD? J'ai absolument besoin d'aide. Tout ma vie est dans mon DD externe, sans lui que ce soit personnel ou professionel je suis perdu. AIDEZ MOI S'IL VOUS PLAIT!!!!!!!!!!!


Je crois que tu l'as dans l'os mon ami
J'ai failli faire la meme connerie mais time machine m'a prevenu qu'il y avait déja des données sur ce qisque.Je me suis empressé de tout arretter

Pour la recup je ne sais pas quel algo time utilise  pour sauvegarder. Si c'est ecraser les fichiers présents BAD BAD BAD
Par contre s'il n'y a pas eu formatage bas niveau renseigne toi mais des utilitaire peuvent peut etre le faire


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Octobre 2007)

Data Rescue X est assez bon pour la récupération de données


----------



## Arthemus (27 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous!

J'aimerai avoir plus d'info sur Time Machine ... !

Combien d'espace faut il prévoir pour la bête ?

Est ce autant que les fichiers que l'on souhaite copier ?, moins car peut être y a t il une compression quelque part ?, ou plus car Time Machine accumule plein de chose au fil du temps ?

Merci de vos lumières !


----------



## Arthemus (27 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Je prépare ma future migration vers léopard !

2 didque esterne dans lesquels je fais mes backup. L'un pour le système avec CCC (c'est un petit de 80 G0 et il est presque plein !), l'autre pour mes documents avec un autre logiciel de sauvegarde. Dans ce second disque ma sauvegarde se fait dans un dossier "sauvegarde" l'espace libre étant utiliser pour d'autres bricoles.

J'ai donc deux questions:

Peut on assigner des disques différents en fonction de l'objet à sauvegarder ?

Peut on limiter Time Machine à un dossier au sein d'un DD externe ou alors faut il lui assigner forcément tout le disque. Si c'est le second cas, peut on faire alors une partition du DD externe et Time MAchine que sur une partition et non plus sur tout le DD externe ?

Suis-je clair ?  

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## bgali (27 Octobre 2007)

Arthemus a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J'aimerai avoir plus d'info sur Time Machine ... !
> 
> ...



Apparemment il faudrait 2,5 fois d'espace sur un disque externe. Moi j'ai environ 100 Go d'occupés et il m'a demandé 260 Go pour TimeMachine. Il me faut donc racheter un disque plus gros


----------



## Dramis (27 Octobre 2007)

J'ai pas eu de demande particulières d'espace: j'ai un disque de 160gig interne pour time machine après le backup initial j'occupe près de 100 gig il en reste 50...  

De toute façon, ce n'est pas comme un outils de backup total, une image est prise à chaque heures, a chaque jours les 24 images sont remplacé par une seul et ainsi de suite.

Par exemple si time machine prends son image a 9:30, a 9:35 tu modifies un document word à 10:00 tu le supprimes et qu'à 10:15 tu le récupères, tu auras celui de 9:30.

je verrai avec l'usage et si le 160gig ne suffit pas, direction les chinois pour un 500 gig.


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2007)

Voui. Mais l&#224;, il y a des fichiers d&#233;j&#224; &#233;crits, je suppose ... &#199;a va &#234;tre chaud.
Il y a aussi DiskWarrior.


----------



## Arthemus (27 Octobre 2007)

Je crois que je vais aussi investir dans un DD de 500 Go. Mais tout cela fait des frais en plus ... 129 &#8364; pour l&#233;opard, 100 &#8364; pour le disque ...

Question: Peut on, exclure un dossier pour Time Machine, c'est &#224; dire lui dire qu'il devra ignorer un dossier compl&#232;tement ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Octobre 2007)

Avec un Disque Dur de 40 Go , Time Machine ne marche pas , si ?


----------



## jeffhouilles (27 Octobre 2007)

Vous parlez de coûts supplémentaires pour acheter un disque... Mais avant Léopard  sur quoi vous sauvegardiez ??


----------



## jeffhouilles (27 Octobre 2007)

Arthemus a dit:


> Je crois que je vais aussi investir dans un DD de 500 Go. Mais tout cela fait des frais en plus ... 129  pour léopard, 100  pour le disque ...
> 
> Question: Peut on, exclure un dossier pour Time Machine, c'est à dire lui dire qu'il devra ignorer un dossier complètement ?



Bien sûr, si en plus vous demandez d'exclure le dossier Système, TM vous demande si vous voulez exclure tous les fichiers système ou pas.


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Octobre 2007)

jeffhouilles a dit:


> Vous parlez de coûts supplémentaires pour acheter un disque... Mais avant Léopard  sur quoi vous sauvegardiez ??



Pas forcément besoin de 2,5 Fois plus d'espace pour sauvegarder Tout dépend ce que l'on veut réellement garder aussi !!!   

Y'a toujours du bazar quelquepart dont on se fout !!


Mais, dites moi, avec Time Machine, on ne peut pas choisir quels fichiers il doit sauvegarder?  Par exemple que le dossier photos, ou que le dossier musique?

 Il va obligatoirement tout sauvegarder?  (C'est chiant ça !!)


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Voui. Mais l&#224;, il y a des fichiers d&#233;j&#224; &#233;crits, je suppose ... &#199;a va &#234;tre chaud.
> Il y a aussi DiskWarrior.



Ben nan, faut savoir si TM a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;crit des sauvegardes dessus&#8230;  Si non &#231;a peut &#234;tre jouable&#8230;

Si TM s'est d&#233;j&#224; amus&#233; avec le disque dur, effectivement &#231;a a pas &#234;tre simple&#8230;


----------



## jeffhouilles (27 Octobre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Pas forcément besoin de 2,5 Fois plus d'espace pour sauvegarder Tout dépend ce que l'on veut réellement garder aussi !!!
> 
> Y'a toujours du bazar quelquepart dont on se fout !!
> 
> ...



Non, TimeMachine ne doit pas tout sauvegarder, tu peux faire des exclusions.


----------



## Arthemus (27 Octobre 2007)

Pour l'instant je sauvegarde sur plusieurs disques externes.
L'un a tout le système.
Un autre à tous mes documents en sauvegarde et a l'original de mes photos iphotos.
Ces photos sont sauvegardées sur un autre disque externe que je ne branche que pour faire une sauvegarde.
Puis mes musiques, elles sont de faites sauvegardé sur mon ipod !

C'est un peu usine à gaz, j'en convient mais c'est parce que je n'ai pas de disque unique assez grand. J'ai un petit de 80 Go pour le système et je n'y met que ça.
J'en ai un autre plus grand, 160 Go pour mes documents et l'original de iphoto.

Donc pour plus de simplicité et éviter de m'emméler les pinceaux, l'idéal serait d'en acheter un gros de 500Go. Les prix sont abordables mais ça fait quand même de l'argent à sortir ...


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2007)

bgali a dit:


> Apparemment il faudrait 2,5 fois d'espace sur un disque externe. Moi j'ai environ 100 Go d'occupés et il m'a demandé 260 Go pour TimeMachine. Il me faut donc racheter un disque plus gros



Dans l'absolu, je ne vois pas comment on peut dire quelle taille ce sera si on ne connaît pas la façon de sauvegarder et surtout sur quelle période de temps on conserve les modifications.


----------



## lovell (27 Octobre 2007)

bgali a dit:


> Apparemment il faudrait 2,5 fois d'espace sur un disque externe. Moi j'ai environ 100 Go d'occup&#233;s et il m'a demand&#233; 260 Go pour TimeMachine. Il me faut donc racheter un disque plus gros



Non, non.

Il faut prendre l'&#233;quivalent de son DD pour &#234;tre tranquille et s&#251;rement pas 2,5 x sa taille.

Moi j'ai 250 Go, j'ai donc un externe de 250 Go.

Pour info, TM ne copie que la base syst&#232;me la premi&#232;re fois, et ensuite il ajoute les fichiers et leurs modifications, en plus la dur&#233;e d'archivage est diff&#233;rente. TM ne garde pas tout, tout le temps, il supprime automatiquement certains fichiers.

J'utilise TM, et regarde l'espace qu'il utilise sur mon DD externe, par rapport &#224; mon interne :


----------



## leonlebourdon (27 Octobre 2007)

rapport à ce problème, je suis en train d'installer leopard, est-ce que je vais avoir le mm pb ? 

est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il faut un DD dédié à TM ? ou bien peut-on installer sur un DD déjà en service ?


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Octobre 2007)

leonlebourdon a dit:


> est-ce que &#231;a veut dire qu'il faut un DD d&#233;di&#233; &#224; TM ? ou bien peut-on installer sur un DD d&#233;j&#224; en service ?




Mais tu as lu le sujet avant de poser ces questions??   

Bien sur qu'il faut un Disque d&#233;di&#233; TM puisque qu'il &#233;fface le Disque !!


----------



## leonlebourdon (27 Octobre 2007)

excuse, mais justement en lisant, je trouvais pas que ça tombait sous le sens et je demandais une simple confirmation. merci


----------



## Tonton Nestor (27 Octobre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Mais tu as lu le sujet avant de poser ces questions??
> 
> Bien sur qu'il faut un Disque d&#233;di&#233; TM puisque qu'il &#233;fface le Disque !!




Oulah !!! Ca chauffe ici... Du calme, faut pas s'&#233;nerver comme &#231;a. 

Il doit bien y avoir une option permettant &#224; Time Machine de fonctionner sur un DD externe sans &#233;craser les donn&#233;es existantes, non ? 
Peut &#234;tre qu'en partitionnant le DD externe comme on peut le faire pour un DD interne ? 

Pour l'initiateur du topic, si les logiciels conseill&#233;s ne fonctionnent pas, il existe des soci&#233;t&#233;s sp&#233;cialis&#233;es dans la r&#233;cup&#233;ration de donn&#233;es qui para&#238;t-il font des miracles. Mais c'est relativement couteux. :rose:


----------



## Staby (27 Octobre 2007)

Petite question a part.

Les données quer Time Machine compresse a fond pour une recuperation posterieure ne peuvent pas s'enregistrer sur le Hd Interne? Si non, ( ce qui me semble bizarre) j'ai acheté un mini Hd de 8Go ca suffirait? Comme ca je consacre mes disques durs a d'autres fichiers...


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2007)

_staby : je crois pas que tu sois dans le bon fil&#8230; 

sinon, &#224; part &#231;a, c'est pr&#233;cis&#233; partout en grand qu'il faut faire des sauvegardes, non ? 

Data Rescue sinon&#8230; 
_


----------



## Meow the Catz (27 Octobre 2007)

jeffhouilles a dit:


> Vous parlez de coûts supplémentaires pour acheter un disque... Mais avant Léopard  sur quoi vous sauvegardiez ??


Moi je sauvegardais pas 
Enfin si, quelques documents textes, mes comptes bancaires, des trucs comme ça, donc ça prend pas trop de place... les applis, les jeux, les vidéos téléchargées sur le net, les trucs comme ça, je sauvegardais pas, tant pis si je les perds...


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Moi je sauvegardais pas
> Enfin si, quelques documents textes, mes comptes bancaires, des trucs comme ça, donc ça prend pas trop de place... les applis, les jeux, les vidéos téléchargées sur le net, les trucs comme ça, je sauvegardais pas, tant pis si je les perds...



Je fais deux trucs. Pour mes DD internes, je clone régulièrement sur des DD externes qui ne servent qu'a ça. Pour le stockage externe, je me suis mis au RAID 1.


----------



## dani (27 Octobre 2007)

Pour ma part, Taille Disque externe =  Taille disque interne (300 go chacun)
Je n'ai sauvegardé que le compte utilisateur donc avec sa propre bibliothèque.

Exclus  :
 - Applications,
 - Bibliothèque, 
 - (Fichiers système et applications)


J'ai deux DD EXterne, on va dire A et B

EPOQUE TIGER
A = Ma bibliothèque iTunes
 (Y'en a tellement que je préfère laisser de la place au DD interne uniquement  pour mes fichiers

B =  sauvegarde mes fichiers de mon disque interne  et sauvegarde ma bibliothèque iTunes du disque externe A


EPOQUE LEOPARD
Je sais comment sauvegarder mes fichiers du DD interne sur le Disque B
mais comment sauvegarder la bibliothèque iTunes du disque Externe A sur le disque Externe B ?

Car bien sur, j'ai depuis Time Machine, formater, le disque Externe B et donc pour l'instant, je n'ai que mes fichier (compte utilisateur) du disque interne.


----------



## mouser (28 Octobre 2007)

Bizarre, moi time machine n'a pas effacé mon dd externe. Il ya juste un répertoire en plus, mais les données sont toujours là...


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2007)

bonjour,
je pense acheter un deux xserve RAID, en faire un SAN et blancer TimeMachine dessus. J'aurais au bas mot, 15 fois mon espace interne, vous pensez que ca peut me suffire?
Non, sans dec', si le disque de TM = disque interne... quand le disque interne est plein, celui de TM aussi (surtout d'apres la capture un peu au dessus), c'est completement con! Faut prendre de la marge, et taper un peu plus haut, pour etre plus souple dans la gestion de TM!


----------



## David_b (28 Octobre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Bien sur qu'il faut un Disque d&#233;di&#233; TM puisque qu'il &#233;fface le Disque !!



il n'efface rien du tout.
Apple recommande de n'y mettre que les donn&#233;es TM, mais elles peuvent cohabiter avec d'autres donn&#233;es


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> il n'efface rien du tout.
> Apple recommande de n'y mettre que les données TM, mais elles peuvent cohabiter avec d'autres données



tout à fait


----------



## Souvaroff (28 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> il n'efface rien du tout.
> Apple recommande de n'y mettre que les données TM, mais elles peuvent cohabiter avec d'autres données



AH !!! D'accord   Moi j'avais compris qu'a la première utilisation, tm éffacais le disque dur (j'ai vu 2-3 membre avec ça sur le forum) & Après effectivement, on peut faire cohabiter !!  Donc ceux qui ont vu le HD s'effacer se sont debrouillés comme des chats !!!  

(M'enfin bon j'ai pas encore testé, Je me réjouissait pour léo ce Week end mais il est pas venu ! )


----------



## Mille Sabords (28 Octobre 2007)

Oui oui, je confirme, 
la sauvegarde TM cohabite avec les fichiers déjà présents et n'efface rien du tout
par contre pour ce qui est de la taille du disque je conseille d'avoir un disque externe pour TM plus gros que le disque sauvegardé. 
Il me parait logique que si on garde des archives de gros fichiers dans le temps que la taille nécessaire au disque TM soit conséquente.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Je sais pas si s'est la même chose chez vous,mais chez moi time machine ne fonctionne sur mon macbook pro seulement quand je suis branché sur secteur,est que s'est par sécurité en cas de coupure?


----------



## macaddicted (28 Octobre 2007)

TM effacera les DD externe en fat32


----------



## David_b (28 Octobre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> TM effacera les DD externe en fat32



faire un backup de données Mac sur du FAT32, c'est un peu chercher les ennuis, non ? Y a pas des informations qui se perdent (métadonnées, commentaires spotlight,...), des problèmes avec les noms des fichiers etc. ?


----------



## macaddicted (28 Octobre 2007)

lorsqu'on a un PC et un Mac, fat32 reste une soluce mais pas pour TM  
macdrive sur PC est mieux mais payant :rateau:


----------



## Bladerunner (28 Octobre 2007)

Ca y est, j'ai configuré TimeMachine en en faisant le moins possible.

Partion du disque dur (sans rien à effacer, merci Leopard) avec allocation de 50 Go pour Time Machine.

Je ne sauvagarde que les doc perso (mail, ITunes, Photos, doc de travail...) => 15 Go de remplis uniquement.
C'est bien suffisant pour faire du versionning.

Pour la vrai sauvegarde, j'utilise des DVD + Mozy


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Bon si cela peut &#234;tre utile.
J'ai un MB (avec l'&#233;cran cass&#233; qui sert de station de travail reli&#233; &#224; un &#233;cran externe) un MBP et un Modem Routeur Wifi.
Pour utiliser TM j'utilise donc un DD usb de 500Go, celui-ci est connect&#233; au MB en permanence, je partage le disque usb en entier via AFP ce qui me permet de faire la sauvegarde de mes deux machines sur le m&#234;me disque (sans partitions, les fichiers des deux Mac &#233;tant r&#233;partis dans un dossier distinct automatiquement), l'avantage est que mon MBP fait ces sauvegardes sur le r&#233;seau en passant soit par le wifi soit par ethernet en toute transparence, comme &#231;a pas de lecteur accroch&#233; en permanence et surtout une seule unit&#233; de sauvegarde.


----------



## Ro. (28 Octobre 2007)

Bladerunner a dit:


> Pour la vrai sauvegarde, j'utilise des DVD + Mozy



Mozy fonctionne chez toi ?
Je ne sais pas s'ils prévoient de sortir un correctif rapidement, mais ça déconne complètement chez moi, je pense qu'il va falloir que je recommence mes 150 Go de sauvegarde (j'en ai pour 2 mois...)


----------



## xavier25 (28 Octobre 2007)

J'ai lu tout le thread, très intéressant mais j'ai quelques questions (léopard arrive lundi ici aussi) :

- peux t-on utiliser un vieil ibook 30 go (reconverti en DD firewire) pour TM sachant que j'ai un macbook de 120 go et que je ne souhaite pas sauvegarder beaucoup de choses (des documents bureautique essentiellement)
- est-il possible que ce même ibook ou (un autre DD externe si la réponse à la 1ere question est non), serve à TM pour un imac et un mac mini (donc en partitionnant le DD de l'ibook) en même temps ?
- enfin, dernière question et non des moindres, TM peut-il servir avec un serveur distant (via internet, AFP ?)

Merci pour votre aide. J'ai hâte de faire rugir le léopard.


----------



## L2R2 (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
Il me semble que quand Filevault est activ&#233;, les &#233;l&#233;ments du dossier d&#233;part ne sont plus sauvegard&#233;s (ex: musique....). A partir du moment ou Filevault est activ&#233;, vous ne retrouvez plus les fichiers audios par exemple dans les sauvegardes TM qui ont suivi. 
Avez-vous fait la m&#234;me exp&#233;rience svp?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

xavier25 a dit:


> J'ai lu tout le thread, tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant mais j'ai quelques questions (l&#233;opard arrive lundi ici aussi) :
> 
> - peux t-on utiliser un vieil ibook 30 go (reconverti en DD firewire) pour TM sachant que j'ai un macbook de 120 go et que je ne souhaite pas sauvegarder beaucoup de choses (des documents bureautique essentiellement)


Oui


xavier25 a dit:


> - est-il possible que ce m&#234;me ibook ou (un autre DD externe si la r&#233;ponse &#224; la 1ere question est non), serve &#224; TM pour un imac et un mac mini (donc en partitionnant le DD de l'ibook) en m&#234;me temps ?


Oui et m&#234;me sans partitionner


xavier25 a dit:


> - enfin, derni&#232;re question et non des moindres, TM peut-il servir avec un serveur distant (via internet, AFP ?)


Internet non mais AFP oui.

T'a pas tout lu, je donne les r&#233;ponses &#224; tes questions deux posts au dessus du tiens


----------



## brome (28 Octobre 2007)

Tiens, petite question.

J'ai testé Time Machine en sauvegardant mon disque de démarrage sur deux disques externes différents : 

 un disque externe Packard Bell de 500 Go à connectique USB 2 (c'est un disque SATA à l'intérieur), sur lequel je stocke habituellement ma musique et mes fichiers vidéo.

 un disque IDE de 200 Go dans un boitier générique bas de gamme, connecté en firewire.

Sur le disque connecté en USB, la sauvegarde de Time Machine est désespérement longue, ça transfère à environ 500 Ko/s à vue de nez. Sur le disque connecté en firewire, ça va à peu près dix fois plus vite (genre 5 Mo/s), ce qui me semble tout à fait convenable.
Pourtant, au quotidien, ces deux disques sont aussi rapides l'un que l'autre lors de copies de fichiers depuis le Finder, par exemple.

D'où ma question : avez-vous vous aussi constaté des lenteurs extrêmes dans certains cas ?

J'aimerais savoir pourquoi mon disque Packard Bell est aussi lent avec TM. A priori, j'aurais tendance à accuser la connectique USB ou le bridge du boitier, mais j'aimerais avoir un retour de vos expériences pour en avoir le cur net.


----------



## creatix (28 Octobre 2007)

c'est bisard chez moi il n'a rien supprimer et heureusement !


----------



## Bibouse (28 Octobre 2007)

Chez moi aussi il cohabite parfaitement avec mes autres dossiers..  

Par contre, j'ai une question qui est d'une vitalité extrème !!   Comment st-il possible de changer l'icone du dossier ???  

J'ai pas l'autorisation dans le menu information.


----------



## McRoger (28 Octobre 2007)

Un peu en dehors de la suite du fil, mais bon, je me suis dit:

"Et si je voulais faire disparaître un fichier et qu'on ne le retrouve pas dans TM, que faire ?"

Et voici ce que j'ai trouvé:

http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2655/leopard_time_machine_delete_files_folders_from_backup

Voilà, pour ceux qui ne veulent pas être "trahis" par leur backup TM...


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

McRoger a dit:


> Un peu en dehors de la suite du fil, mais bon, je me suis dit:
> 
> "Et si je voulais faire disparaître un fichier et qu'on ne le retrouve pas dans TM, que faire ?"
> 
> ...



pour un premier message tu fais fort ! 
merci pour cette astuce précieuse   
et bienvenu sur MacGé


----------



## fredpmu (28 Octobre 2007)

Faites gaffe au partition pour faire des sauvegardes

si disque hs vous perdez tout
(la plupart des problemes de catalogues sont reparables)
(diskwarrior ou autre)

la solution de la partition pour la sauvegarde via TM est valable surtout pour les fichiers modifies et enregistres par erreur ou les fichiers jetés et corbeille vidé
data rescue ne fait pas de miracles

un petit conseil :gravez en plus des dvd de temps en temp
et entreposez les ailleurs

(chez des amis parents etc)


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

tu serais pas un peu parano toi :mouais: 

sinon, bienvenu sur MacGé


----------



## macbob (28 Octobre 2007)

Ne faites pas votre installation à 3h et des poussières, il vaut mieux être clean soit-même avant de faire l'installe d'un nouvel OS parce que TM c'est sur la bécanne pas dans la réalité.


ps: lisez bien avant de cliquer


----------



## fredpmu (28 Octobre 2007)

parano non

j'en vois tous les jours pleurer pour leur donnees

cause de perte de donnees:
 matereil 44 %
sinistre : vol - incendie etc (3%)


----------



## Cricri (28 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> il n'efface rien du tout.
> Apple recommande de n'y mettre que les données TM, mais elles peuvent cohabiter avec d'autres données


Celles d'un clone Super Duper ou CCC par exemple ?
http://www.shirt-pocket.com/SuperDuper/.
Naviguer dans des versions antérieures c'est bien.
Mais un vrai clone bootable c'est mieux ! Non ?


----------



## Souvaroff (28 Octobre 2007)

fredpmu a dit:


> parano non
> 
> j'en vois tous les jours pleurer pour leur donnees
> 
> ...



Ah oui mais de l&#224; a graver 340 DVD & en faire la distribution a toute la famille & aux voisins sous pretexte que c'est de la sauvegarde, ca rel&#232;ve de la parano !!

Tout le monde n'a pas de donn&#233;es vitales qu'il faut scell&#233;es dans un coffre fort a la banque !!


----------



## gad1962 (28 Octobre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> AH !!! D'accord&#8230;   Moi j'avais compris qu'a la premi&#232;re utilisation, tm &#233;ffacais le disque dur (j'ai vu 2-3 membre avec &#231;a sur le forum)&#8230; & Apr&#232;s effectivement, on peut faire cohabiter !!  Donc ceux qui ont vu le HD s'effacer se sont debrouill&#233;s comme des chats !!!
> 
> (M'enfin bon j'ai pas encore test&#233;,&#8230; Je me r&#233;jouissait pour l&#233;o ce Week end mais il est pas venu ! )



Il efface le HDD si il est en FAT.

Edit: J'avais pas vu la r&#233;ponse de macaddicted


----------



## David_b (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu serais pas un peu parano toi :mouais:


Alors je le suis aussi  :
En m&#234;me temps, non, je ne pense pas l'&#234;tre : j'ai eu l'occasion (2 fois, et de fa&#231;on un peu diff&#233;rente chaque fois) d'appr&#233;cier le co&#251;t r&#233;el des donn&#233;es perdues quand il ne faut surtout pas que &#231;a arrive. C'est un vaccin radical. 
Mon budget backup est... cons&#233;quent.

*@DM-XM2:* aucune de mes donn&#233;es ne va &#224; la banque  
Par contre, je n'ai plus jamais eu &#224; choisir entre depenser des milliers d'euros (que je n'avais pas) pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer mes donn&#233;es sur un disque dur mort ou tout refaire dans des d&#233;lais impossibles ou perdre un (tr&#232;s bon) client.

*@Cricri :* ce sont 2 choses diff&#233;rentes en fait. 
Le clone c'est une roue de secour qui te permet de continuer &#224; bosser en cas de grosse merde avec le Mac : le disque dur interne meurt, pas de souci, le clone est l&#224;. 
TM, ou n'importe quel syst&#232;me de backup de ce genre, permet de revenir en arri&#232;re dans un fichier : qu'il soit supprim&#233; ou modifi&#233;. 

Un exemple : imagine que tu &#233;crives une th&#232;se sur la vie sexuelle des sardins en bo&#238;te. Arriv&#233; &#224; la 50&#232;me page, tu te dis: "Ok, je balance tout, mon hypoth&#232;se est foireuse: les sardines en bo&#238;te n'ont pas de vie sexuelle vu qu'elles n'ont pas d'iPhone !" Tu effaces ton fichier le 27 avril au soir, et tu repars avec un nouveau fichier du m&#234;me nom et de nouvelles id&#233;es (elles ont une vie spirtuelle de type monacal, tandis qu'une minorit&#233; d'entre-elles se passionne pour les dominos). 3 jours plus tard, tu te rends comptes que... ton id&#233;e de d&#233;part &#233;tait la bonne! Fichtre : tu as d&#233;truit et remplac&#233; ton fichier par le nouveau ! 
Ta carri&#232;re est-elle fichue avant de commencer ? Non ! Avec TM tu remontes au 27 avril au soir et tu r&#233;cup&#233;res ton fichier dans sa premi&#232;re version. Tu termines ta th&#232;se, avec un l&#233;ger retard, tu fais une carri&#232;re brillante et tu gagnes le prix Nobel de la paix (et l'estime des sardines du monde en entier)  


*EDIT :* non, TM ne peut pas cohabiter avec un clone de SuperDuper (CCC, je sais pas), sauf si tu partitionnes : car le clone de SD est une copie exacte du disque original, y compris en supprimant les fichiers "en plus" sur le disque cible.


----------



## Marco68 (28 Octobre 2007)

Ha ha ha...Le premier bug sur time machine, normalement, il doit mettre la sauvegarde suivante ( avec une heure de plus, dans mon cas, 23h02 ), et il m'affiche le jour en cours !!!


----------



## David_b (28 Octobre 2007)

Marco68 a dit:


> Ha ha ha...Le premier bug sur time machine, normalement, il doit mettre la sauvegarde suivante ( avec une heure de plus, dans mon cas, 23h02 ), et il m'affiche le jour en cours !!!



sur le mien, il y a un décalage entre l'heure annoncée et le démarrage réel de la sauvegarde. Pas encore chronométré, mais je dirais +-20 minutes...


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> B]EDIT :[/B] non, TM ne peut pas cohabiter avec un clone de SuperDuper (CCC, je sais pas), sauf si tu partitionnes : car le clone de SD est une copie exacte du disque original, y compris en supprimant les fichiers "en plus" sur le disque cible.



on voit que tu as étudier avec intentions la situation actuelles de la vie des sardines, intéressant .... :mouais: 

soit, concernant ce que tu as dit, il est toutà fait possible de faire cohabiter un clone et des sauvegardes TM sur la même partition  
je l'ai fait et n'ai rencontré aucun problème
et puis d'abord pourquoi passer par des softs comme CCC alors que l'utilitaire de disque le fait bien plus simplement :mouais:


----------



## Cricri (28 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> *@Cricri :* ce sont 2 choses différentes en fait.
> Le clone c'est une roue de secour qui te permet de continuer à bosser en cas de grosse merde avec le Mac : le disque dur interne meurt, pas de souci, le clone est là.
> TM, ou n'importe quel système de backup de ce genre, permet de revenir en arrière dans un fichier : qu'il soit supprimé ou modifié.
> 
> ...



David_b, un grand merci pour ces éclaircissements.


----------



## David_b (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on voit que tu as étudier avec intentions la situation actuelles de la vie des sardines, intéressant ....


c'est de l'humour... c'est choquant de parler de backups en souriant? Je ne trouve pas, au contraire 



> soit, concernant ce que tu as dit, il est toutà fait possible de faire cohabiter un clone et des sauvegardes TM sur la même partition


Bon ben j'ai mal lu la doc de *SD* alors :rose: 
J'aurais juré que c'était pas faisable... facilement.  Ou du moins sacrément déconseillé par le développeur du soft ? 
Je m'arracherais pas un oeil pour ça, mais toutes mes excuses pour cette information... apparement incorrecte.



> et puis d'abord pourquoi passer par des softs comme CCC alors que l'utilitaire de disque le fait bien plus simplement :mouais:



??? t'es faché ? T'as l'air :mouais: 

Pour répondre à ta question, j'ustilise SD pour :
1/ la clonage incrémentiel : 500go à cloner chaque jour, 2 fois... bofbof, hein.
2/ la facilité d'utilisation & d'automatisation: il pense à tout ça pour moi. Et il est programmé pour utiliser différents disques selon mes besoins. Si tu es intéressé, je peux détailler ma procédure de backup ? Mais avec ou sans les détails, si j'ai claqué du fric dans ce soft c'est au moins pour une bonne raison : il _me_ sert à quelque chose 
SuperDuper :love:

sur ces bonnes paroles, bonne fin de soirée. Je vais rejoindre ma... sardine qui s'impatiente


----------



## tonio08 (28 Octobre 2007)

Marco68 a dit:


> Ha ha ha...Le premier bug sur time machine, normalement, il doit mettre la sauvegarde suivante ( avec une heure de plus, dans mon cas, 23h02 ), et il m'affiche le jour en cours !!!



J'ai exactement la même chose !


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> c'est de l'humour... c'est choquant de parler de backups en souriant? Je ne trouve pas, au contraire



au contraire, j'ai &#233;t&#233; tout sauf insensible &#224; ton humour  &#231;a m'a bien fait sourire  



David_b a dit:


> Bon ben j'ai mal lu la doc de *SD* alors :rose:
> J'aurais jur&#233; que c'&#233;tait pas faisable... facilement.  Ou du moins sacr&#233;ment d&#233;conseill&#233; par le d&#233;veloppeur du soft ?
> Je m'arracherais pas un oeil pour &#231;a, mais toutes mes excuses pour cette information... apparement incorrecte.



Par SuperDuper je n'ai pas dit, je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas une g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;  
Moi j'ai fait un backup avec l'utilitaire de disque sur une partition o&#249; j'ai &#233;galement plac&#233; mes sauvegardes TM sans rencontrer de probl&#232;me.
Maintenant si le dev de SD qui se &#231;a pose des probl&#232;mes, je sugg&#232;rede le croire, c'est le plus sage 





David_b a dit:


> ??? t'es fach&#233; ? T'as l'air :mouais:
> 
> Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question, j'ustilise SD pour :
> 1/ la clonage incr&#233;mentiel : 500go &#224; cloner chaque jour, 2 fois... bofbof, hein.
> ...



jamais f&#226;ch&#233;, toujours de bonne humeur 
c'est juste que pour la plupart des gens (peut-&#234;tre pas dans ton cas), l'utilitaire de disque suffit largement
pas besoin d'investir alors qu'il fait &#231;a tr&#232;s bien


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Octobre 2007)

Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais avant d'installer Léo j'ai fait une réparation de autorisations sur le DVD et j'ai remarqué un utilitaire de restauration Time machine...   Intrigué, je clique et je comprend qu'on peut restaurer son Mac à la date qu'on veut, en cas de plantage!!  

Léopard c'est le top, malgré que quelques soft ne fonctionne plus, dommage... (au fait, comment vais-je pouvoir réinstaller ces soft qui ne fonctionna plus?? 10.5.1 de Léo ou mise à jour du soft en question?

Et pour le reste, si vous avez remarqué pour choisir un réseau avec airport, le menu est enfin réactif!! Tout est réactif sur ce Léo, merveilleux!

Sur ce, bonsoir


----------



## lagouge (29 Octobre 2007)

bonjour, 
n'ayant besoin que de sauvegarder régulièrement des fichiers textes ( 15 go au total ), pourrais-je utiliser provisoirement mon ipod 20 Go devenu obsolète depuis quelques jours ( mon ipod touch est arrivé:rateau: ) en tant que DD pour Time Machine .

merci de me répondre


----------



## mike1 (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, je viens de faire un test en mode target de léopard sur un emac 700 mhz avec 1 go de ram. Cela fonctionne,par contre il ne faut pas s'attendre à avoir une bête de course. Il y a des fonction d'apparence qui sont désactiver ( normmal vu ela carte graphique)


----------



## Alfoo (29 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous,
Ma question a peut etre deja été posée, néanmoins la voila 

Si je sauvegarde ma data c'est surtout pour me protéger d'un eventuel vol de mon MAC ou d'un disque dur qui me lacherait...
Donc ma question est de savoir si je sauvegarde ma data sur un HDD externe avec TM, et que supposons que je me fasse voler mon MAC, pourrais je recuperer ma data ?

meme si elle est stupide fallait quand meme la poser...


----------



## NoNo_01 (29 Octobre 2007)

brome a dit:


> Tiens, petite question.
> 
> J'ai testé Time Machine en sauvegardant mon disque de démarrage sur deux disques externes différents :
> 
> ...




Je réponds, mais je sais qu'on est HS... 

[HS]

C'est tout a fait normal...
le debit Firewire est capable d'être atteint en continu, alors que le débit de l'usb est en pic 

Tiens.. un extrait
 du site http://www.configmac.com/disque-dur-externe-mac.php

*Voici les différents types d'interface existante :*

*- USB 1.1 et 2.0 : * Interface basique, c'est la moins chère, la plus courante (PC et MAC) mais aussi la moins performante. L'USB 1.1 est utilisé surtout pour les ordinateurs assez anciens (non compatible USB 2.0, mais le 2.0 est compatible avec le 1.1) et il permet un débit assez faible (de l'ordre de 12 Mbits/s soit 1.5 Mo/s seulement), l'USB 2.0 permet quant à lui un débit maxi de 480 Mbits/s (soit 60Mo/s, mais c'est un débit de pointe, en effet le débit est partagé avec les autres périphériques USB, donc le débit réel disponible est bien plus faible)

*- FireWire 400 et FireWire 800 : * interface plus rare dans le monde des PC (également appelé IEEE1394 ou "i.Link" chez Sony), mais très courante dans le monde MAC, le MacBook Pro propose une connectique très complète (FireWire 400 et 800). Le FireWire 400 permet un débit de 400 Mbits/s (soit 50 Mo/s mais dédié contrairement à l'USB, donc bien plus rapide que cette dernière) et le FireWire permet un débit de 800 Mbits/s (soit 100 Mo/s idéal pour le montage vidéo par exemple ou le transfert très rapide de données). La solution FireWire est la solution idéale pour nous MacUser !

Voilà... 

Si tu veux continuer sur ce sujet, crée un topic dédié dans la bonne catégorie du forum 

[/HS]


----------



## Marco68 (29 Octobre 2007)

Petit bug (ou pas, d'ailleurs...) : 

Ouvrez les préférences de time machine, débranchez l'adaptateur, la sauvegarde suivante est annulée...
Laissez les préférences de time machine ouvertes, puis rebranchez l'alim...Pouf, la programmation pour l'heure suivante est à nouveau active...:mouais:


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Octobre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous,
> Ma question a peut etre deja &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;e, n&#233;anmoins la voila
> 
> Si je sauvegarde ma data c'est surtout pour me prot&#233;ger d'un eventuel vol de mon MAC ou d'un disque dur qui me lacherait...
> ...




Oui tu peux, voici comment: 

Tu as un nouveau Mac, tu met le DVD de L&#233;opard et tu clique sur utilitaire (sans installer). Tu clique sur l'utilitaire de restauration Time Machine et tu restaure ton Mac &#224; la date que tu veux 


Je m'en suis rendu compte de cette merveille en voulant r&#233;parer les autorisations avant d'installer Le L&#233;opard


----------



## L2R2 (29 Octobre 2007)

L2R2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il me semble que quand Filevault est activé, les éléments du dossier départ ne sont plus sauvegardés (ex: musique....). A partir du moment ou Filevault est activé, vous ne retrouvez plus les fichiers audios par exemple dans les sauvegardes TM qui ont suivi.
> Avez-vous fait la même expérience svp?
> Merci



Re bonjour,
Quelqu'un connait il ce problème?
Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir

Après 6 heures, 10 Go sur 144 ont été copiés ! J'en ai pour une semaine ! Et chez vous ?

Albert


----------



## daffyb (29 Octobre 2007)

Halbert a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Après 6 heures, 10 Go sur 144 ont été copiés ! J'en ai pour une semaine ! Et chez vous ?
> 
> Albert



change de disque


----------



## dendritique (30 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous. Une petite question concernant TM dont je n'ai aps trouv&#233; la r&#233;ponse. 

Je n'ai pas encore L&#233;opard mais r&#233;fl&#233;chis &#224; ma nouvelle strat&#233;gie de sauvegarde. J'ai actuellement un DD de 100Go dans  mon ordi et un DD externe de 250Go avec deux partitions (une pour la sauvegarde, l'autre pour des donn&#233;es "jetables"). Mon DD interne &#233;tant bient&#244;t plein, je souhaiterai le lib&#233;rer de tous ses documents pour n'y laisser que le syst&#232;me et les applis et stocker les donn&#233;es sur le 250Go. Je vais acheter un (ou 2 pour en avoir un off-site) DD de 500Go pour es backups.

Ma question est donc la suivante. TM peut-il &#234;tre utilis&#233; pour faire en parall&#232;le des sauvegardes du DD interne et du DD externe vers le nouveau 500Go (il peut &#234;tre partitionner, ce n'est pas le probl&#232;me..)? 

J'esp&#232;re que la question est claire... Merci de votre aide ;-)


----------



## So6 (30 Octobre 2007)

Je vais poser une question simple que pas mal de personnes n'osent pas poser mais qui est importante.

DD Principal : 250 Gigas
DD Externe : 150 Gigas

Je ne souhaite sauvegarder *que* mes documents, images et musiques (pas mes films). Soit environ 50 Gigas. Puis-je espérer garder, sur mon DD Externe de 150 Gigas, un accès à ces données jsuqu'à une date lointaine ou bien mon disque va être saturé au bout de trois sauvegardes (3*50 Gigas) auquel cas Time Machine n'a aucun intérêt pour moi?

Merci!


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Octobre 2007)

Ca va remonter plus loin, il ne sauvegarde les changements,
si tu ne touches pas &#224; tes docs en permanence, &#231;a devrait aller


----------



## Toumak (30 Octobre 2007)

à moins que tu ne télécharges ou install pour 50gb de données entre 2 sauvegardes (ce qui n'est presque pas possible), tu n'auras jamais 3*50gb
au cas où tu l'aurais oublié, TM fait des sauvegardes incrémentales, ça veut dire que le première fois elle sauve tout ce que tu lui a dit de sauver, et les fois suivantes, elle ne sauve que ce qui a été créé u modifié

encore une fois donc, tout dépend de ce qu tu veux sauver, si tu n'as que 50gb à sauver, tu seras à l'aise pour mille ans avec 150gb


----------



## So6 (30 Octobre 2007)

Ok, impeccable, merci


----------



## Alfoo (30 Octobre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Oui tu peux, voici comment:
> 
> Tu as un nouveau Mac, tu met le DVD de Léopard et tu clique sur utilitaire (sans installer). Tu clique sur l'utilitaire de restauration Time Machine et tu restaure ton Mac à la date que tu veux
> 
> ...


 
Génial !
Cependant ca doit rester dans la limite du volume sauvegardé.
Si tu backup 15 GO on ne s'attendra pas a recouvrer les 30 GO de photos...
D'ou la question, si j'ai sur mon HD 20 GO de photo, 30 GO de zik et 60 GO de films, combien me faut il d espace sur un HD externe pour TM ?
110 GO ?


----------



## David_b (30 Octobre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Génial !
> Cependant ca doit rester dans la limite du volume sauvegardé.
> Si tu backup 15 GO on ne s'attendra pas a recouvrer les 30 GO de photos...
> D'ou la question, si j'ai sur mon HD 20 GO de photo, 30 GO de zik et 60 GO de films, combien me faut il d espace sur un HD externe pour TM ?
> 110 GO ?



TM ne compresse pas les backups. Donc si ton 1er backup = 120Go de données, il te faut _au moins_ 120go de DD libre


----------



## Toumak (30 Octobre 2007)

*Choisir la fréquence de sauvegarde de TimeMachine !*
plus d'infos en cliquant sur mon site (voir ma signature)


----------



## dendritique (30 Octobre 2007)

dendritique a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Une petite question concernant TM dont je n'ai aps trouvé la réponse.
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore Léopard mais réfléchis à ma nouvelle stratégie de sauvegarde. J'ai actuellement un DD de 100Go dans  mon ordi et un DD externe de 250Go avec deux partitions (une pour la sauvegarde, l'autre pour des données "jetables"). Mon DD interne étant bientôt plein, je souhaiterai le libérer de tous ses documents pour n'y laisser que le système et les applis et stocker les données sur le 250Go. Je vais acheter un (ou 2 pour en avoir un off-site) DD de 500Go pour es backups.
> 
> ...



Une petite précision: les disques seront branchés en sériue en FW400


----------



## je@nnot (30 Octobre 2007)

bon je vais quand m&#234;me me l'acheter cette AEBS mais franchement:

- que TM+AEBS+LEOPARD ne fonctionnent pas ensemble pour de la sauvegarde wifi ?


Allouer une partie de la bande passante au backup &#231;a doit pas &#234;tre extremement difficil non ?

A la rigueur qu'apple me dise qu'il faut uniquement des machines sous l&#233;opard et en 802.11 n &#224; la rigueur je comprendrais mais non ....

Si &#231;a contiinu je reste sur 10.4 avec Backup3.... lol


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Octobre 2007)

je@nnot a dit:


> - que TM+AEBS+LEOPARD ne fonctionnent pas ensemble pour de la sauvegarde wifi ?


Ben non


----------



## romain31000 (30 Octobre 2007)

bonjour &#224; tous,
je viens d'installer l&#233;opard et j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser un ipod 30 go comme disque de sauvegarde, sachant qu'il ne me servira qu'&#224; &#231;a.
NB: quand j'essaye de configurer time machine, il n'apparait pas comme disque de sauvegarde possible.


----------



## Toumak (30 Octobre 2007)

romain31000 a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> je viens d'installer léopard et j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser un ipod 30 go comme disque de sauvegarde, sachant qu'il ne me servira qu'à ça.
> NB: quand j'essaye de configurer time machine, il n'apparait pas comme disque de sauvegarde possible.



ben si il te le propose pas, c'est que tu peux pas


----------



## romain31000 (30 Octobre 2007)

pas cool &#231;a, j'ai pas vraiment envie d'investir dans un dd externe


----------



## L2R2 (30 Octobre 2007)

L2R2 a dit:


> Re bonjour,
> Quelqu'un connait il ce problème?
> Merci d'avance de votre aide.



Alors Alors


----------



## David_b (30 Octobre 2007)

romain31000 a dit:


> pas cool ça, j'ai pas vraiment envie d'investir dans un dd externe



pourtant c'est un achat prudent 
Et je dis pas ça à cause de ma signature (enfin, si un peu quand même )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

Boulette... D&#233;sol&#233;...


----------



## daffyb (31 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> pourtant c'est un achat prudent
> Et je dis pas ça à cause de ma signature (enfin, si un peu quand même )


dans ce cas, je rajoute aussi ma signature


----------



## David_b (31 Octobre 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> dans ce cas, je rajoute aussi ma signature



yes ! bientôt ce sera nous la majorité


----------



## Liyad (31 Octobre 2007)

Il y a un petit détail que je ne comprend pas avec Time Machine (j'install Leopard ce soir sur ma bécane donc sa m'interesse beaucoup). J'ai un DD externe de 320Go, je vais aloué 250Go (taille de mon DD interne) pour Time machine, l'autre partie pour des donné divers. J'utilise actuellement environ 90Go de mon DD interne. Pour Time Machine, les 250Go seront remplis rapidement ? Il fonctionne comment ? Multiplication d'un fichier par le nombre de modification ? Par le nombre de jours différent où on l'utilise ? Idem pour un fichier très volumineux ? 

Et une fois que le DD externe est plein ? Supprésion des vielles sauvegarde ou arrêt des sauvegarde ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Il y a un petit détail que je ne comprend pas avec Time Machine (j'install Leopard ce soir sur ma bécane donc sa m'interesse beaucoup). J'ai un DD externe de 320Go, je vais aloué 250Go (taille de mon DD interne) pour Time machine, l'autre partie pour des donné divers. J'utilise actuellement environ 90Go de mon DD interne. Pour Time Machine, les 250Go seront remplis rapidement ? Il fonctionne comment ? Multiplication d'un fichier par le nombre de modification ? Par le nombre de jours différent où on l'utilise ? Idem pour un fichier très volumineux ?
> 
> Et une fois que le DD externe est plein ? Supprésion des vielles sauvegarde ou arrêt des sauvegarde ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



il fait des sauvegardes incrémentielles càd qu'il ne sauve que ce qui a changé depuis la dernière sauvegarde
don tu devrais largement avoir la place

une fois que le dd est plein, timemachine te prévient qu'il va supprimer des anciennes sauvegardes pour les nouvelles


----------



## nico31370 (31 Octobre 2007)

J'ai installé Leopard le jour de sa sortie avec un disque dur externe entièrement dédié à Time Machine
C'est la 3 eme fois que TM me retourne un message m'indiquant que la sauvegarde n'a pu se faire (alors que tout fonctionnait normalement encore hier )
J'ai bien essayé de jeter la dernière sauvegarde... impossible de vider la corbeille.
Reformattage du disque externe... c'est repartit
Mais c'est la 3 eme fois que je joue à ca...
Time Machine n'a pas l'air au point.


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

c'est quand même étrange tous ces problèmes ...

moi je n'ai absolument rien, et ce peu importe la machine avec laquelle je l'utilise :mouais: 

je suis d'accord qu'il reste des bugs mais c'est un peu facile de tout mettre sur le dos de Leopard  

je suis sûr que la plupart de vos problèmes pourraient être évités sans problème


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Octobre 2007)

C'est certain mais c'est au retour des probl&#232;mes que l'on sait ce qu'il ne faut pas faire&#8230;  

J'ai remis mon MacBook d'aplomb avec Tiger et je recommencerais l'install de L&#233;opard en &#233;vitant les &#233;cueils de la premi&#232;re fois&#8230;

A savoir les APE d'unsanity et aussi un petit programme que j'aime bien qui s'appelle "Drastrip" et qui m'a fait planter L&#233;o mais alors d'une force&#8230;

L&#224; je fais un peu de m&#233;nage sur le G5 pour importation par L&#233;o, vous tiendrais au courant&#8230;  

Ah oui au fait, sur ce sujet, faire l'install sur son unique machine de travail est pour moi suicidaire&#8230; :mouais: 

Par contre le tester sur une machine pas essentielle est un bon plan, faut simplement ne pas installer directement les MAJ propos&#233;es mais les t&#233;l&#233;charger dans un premier temps avant d'installer, et conserver les .pkgs sur une sauvegarde. Il est probable que des MAJ combo r&#233;solveront pas mal de probl&#232;mes sans passer par des &#233;tapes interm&#233;diaires&#8230;

voili, voilou&#8230;


----------



## nico31370 (31 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est quand même étrange tous ces problèmes ...
> 
> moi je n'ai absolument rien, et ce peu importe la machine avec laquelle je l'utilise :mouais:
> 
> ...



J'utilise un iMac et un MBpro configurés à l'identique...
l'iMac n'avait aucun problème sous Tiger.
un  exemple : j'ai installé Leopard en nouvelle installation (et non pas une maj) justement pour eviter les conflits.
Depuis hier matin j'ai perdu le son de démarrage (encore que ca m'arrange) alors qu'il fonctionnait normalement après l'installation de leopard et ce pendant 3 jours !


----------



## David_b (31 Octobre 2007)

nico31370 a dit:


> J'utilise un iMac et un MBpro configurés à l'identique...
> l'iMac n'avait aucun problème sous Tiger.
> un  exemple : j'ai installé Leopard en nouvelle installation (et non pas une maj) justement pour eviter les conflits.
> Depuis hier matin j'ai perdu le son de démarrage (encore que ca m'arrange) alors qu'il fonctionnait normalement après l'installation de leopard et ce pendant 3 jours !



perdre le gooong c'est pas bon signe...


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

nico31370 a dit:


> J'utilise un iMac et un MBpro configur&#233;s &#224; l'identique...
> l'iMac n'avait aucun probl&#232;me sous Tiger.
> un  exemple : j'ai install&#233; Leopard en nouvelle installation (et non pas une maj) justement pour eviter les conflits.
> Depuis hier matin j'ai perdu le son de d&#233;marrage (encore que ca m'arrange) alors qu'il fonctionnait normalement apr&#232;s l'installation de leopard et ce pendant 3 jours !



ma remarque ne t'&#233;tait pas destin&#233;e personnellement, juste &#224; tous ceux qui crient au viol que c'est tout de la faute de leopard et rien de la leur  je dis pas que leopard est parfait, loin de l&#224; (j'ai aussi un ou deux bugs assez agacents) mais c'est facile de tout lui mettre sur le dos ... pauvre f&#233;lin :rateau:

pour ton probl&#232;me, le son de d&#233;marrage n'est pas d&#251; &#224; l'os mais bien au mac lui-m&#234;me
en fait, c'est un indicateur de sant&#233; ! quand tu l'entends c'est que tous les composants vont bien
si tu l'entends pas ... &#231;a peut &#234;tre grave ...

Mot d'Edith :



David_b a dit:


> perdre le gooong c'est pas bon signe...



la preuve ...


----------



## So6 (31 Octobre 2007)

Question tr&#232;s b&#234;te :

J'ai compris (plus haut) que la sauvegarde est incr&#233;mentale et que TM ne sauvegarde que ce qui change entre chaque sauvegarde. Ok, tr&#232;s bien.

Mais pourquoi, quand on explore le DD externe d&#233;di&#233; &#224; TM, voit-on des dossiers nomm&#233;s par des dates et qui semblent contenir chacun l'ensemble des documents &#224; sauvegarder, alors que ces dossiers ne devraient contenir que les documents modifi&#233;s/ajout&#233;s?

Merci d'&#233;claircir mon esprit chagrin, qui ne supporte pas de ne pas comprendre m&#234;me quand &#231;a fonctionne 

Edith Cresson : je voudrais renommer mon Mac (d&#233;j&#224;, comment faire? parce que iMac de Administrateur, c'est moche) et ensuite, cela affectera-t-il Time Machine, dont le premier sous-dossier porte le nom de l'ordinateur? Re-merci


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

loin d'être bêtes ces questions ...



So6 a dit:


> Question très bête :
> 
> J'ai compris (plus haut) que la sauvegarde est incrémentale et que TM ne sauvegarde que ce qui change entre chaque sauvegarde. Ok, très bien.
> 
> ...



Il affiche simplement tous les fichiers et dossiers qui étaient présent à là date de cette sauvegarde sur ton disque dur
les fichiers modifiés sont "vrais", les autres ne sont que des raccourcis vers les sauvegardes antérieures



So6 a dit:


> Edith Cresson : je voudrais renommer mon Mac (déjà, comment faire? parce que iMac de Administrateur, c'est moche) et ensuite, cela affectera-t-il Time Machine, dont le premier sous-dossier porte le nom de l'ordinateur? Re-merci



préférences système > partage > nom de l'ordinateur
...
étant donné que TM fonctionne avec le nom de l'ordi, il est possible qu'il mette ça à jour tout seul (ce qui serait somme toute logique ...) ou alors qu'il ne trouve simplement plus les anciennes sauvegardes

dans ce cas, il faudrait essayer de renommer le dossier qui se trouve dans le dossier backups.backupd sur le disque de sauvegardes par le nouveau de l'ordinateur


----------



## So6 (31 Octobre 2007)

Je veux bien mais v&#233;rification faite, le m&#234;me fichier, qui n'a pas &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233; depuis des lustres (un CV de 2005) existe bien (48Ko, ce n'est pas un simple alias) dans le m&#234;me sous-sous-...-sous-dossier de deux sauvegardes de date diff&#233;rente.

Pourtant, il est clair que TM ne resauvegarde pas tout &#224; chaque fois.

Donc je ne comprends vraiment, vraiment, pas.

Pour le nom de l'ordinateur je regarde &#231;a de suite, merci.

EDIT -- 

1) Ok, quand on renomme l'ordinateur, il renomme bien le dossier sur le disque TM. Il ne le fait pas automatiquement, mais j'ia lanc&#233; une sauvegarde manuelle pour voir et &#231;a a bien &#233;t&#233; fait
2) Il a sauvegard&#233; il y a une demi heure et l&#224; en lan&#231;ant la sauvegarde automatique il a trouv&#233; 40 m&#233;gas &#224; copier alors que je ne fais que du MacG&#233; depuis tout &#224; l'heure, je ne vois pas &#224; quoi correspondent ces 40 m&#233;gas, sachant que j'ai fix&#233; le minimum syndical comme dossiers &#224; sauvegarder : uniquement mes documents (et m&#234;me pas mes films)...


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Je veux bien mais vérification faite, le même fichier, qui n'a pas été modifié depuis des lustres (un CV de 2005) existe bien (48Ko, ce n'est pas un simple alias) dans le même sous-sous-...-sous-dossier de deux sauvegardes de date différente.
> 
> Pourtant, il est clair que TM ne resauvegarde pas tout à chaque fois.
> 
> ...



oui, je sais bien qu'on dirait un vrai fichier mais ça n'est qu'un alias  

en fait c'est pas vraiment un alias, mais je sais plus comment on appelle ça  
(quand deux fichiers utilisent les même données sur le disque, en gros)


----------



## So6 (31 Octobre 2007)

Ok, merci, je comprends mieux. Et pour mon Edit 1) et 2) stp, docteur? ;-)

Edit (en fait mon 1) on s'en fout &#231;a n'appelle pas de r&#233;ponse ;-))


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Ok, merci, je comprends mieux. Et pour mon Edit 1) et 2) stp, docteur? ;-)



est-ce qu'il renomme le dossier ou pas ?

pour l'edit 2, je sais pas  
pas sûr que ce qu'il indisque soit vrai à 100%  
dans tous les cas, c'est pas grand chose 40MB


----------



## So6 (31 Octobre 2007)

Ok merci

Oui il renomme le dossier, pas a moment du changement de nom mais de la prochaine sauvegarde (en tout cas dans mon cas, m&#234;me si elle &#233;tait provoqu&#233;e pour ne pas devoir attendre).

Derni&#232;re chose, est-ce "normal" (enfin c'est g&#233;nial mais &#233;tait-ce pr&#233;vu/connu?) que lorsqu'on active Time Machine sur la fen&#234;tre de mail dans une boite aux lettres il ne propose pas le Finder mais bien Mail et permet de remonter dans le temps pour nos courriers directement via l'interface de Mail. Par contre &#231;a rame un maximum...

Derni&#232;re derni&#232;re chose (HS d&#233;sol&#233 je n'arrive pas &#224; envoyer des documents Word en pi&#232;ce jointe, &#231;a fait planter Mail au bout de cinq minutes de rame...


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Ok merci
> 
> Oui il renomme le dossier, pas a moment du changement de nom mais de la prochaine sauvegarde (en tout cas dans mon cas, même si elle était provoquée pour ne pas devoir attendre).
> 
> ...



oui, c'est normal
et ça marche aussi avec iphoto  

pour mail, il est encore assez buggé
moi j'ai des soucis pour certains flux rss
donc y'a pas grand chose à faire de ce côté là si ce n'est attendre une mise à jour


----------



## nico31370 (31 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> perdre le gooong c'est pas bon signe...



C'est bien ce que je me dis mais le mac fonctionne ....


----------



## So6 (31 Octobre 2007)

Ouah g&#233;nial!

Bon bah on a plus qu'&#224; attendre sagement la 10.5.1, en esp&#233;rant qu'elle r&#233;glera les soucis de lenteur. Personnellement sous Tiger je ne me souciais jamais du nombre d'applications qui tournent, l&#224; je me limite et j'&#233;vite de lancer des trucs pendant les sauvegardes Time Machine, bref c'est tr&#232;s d&#233;sagr&#233;able de ne plus sentir son ordinateur aussi puissant qu'avant alors qu'il devrait l'&#234;tre plus (optimisation 64 bits, etc)


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

nico31370 a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je me dis mais le mac fonctionne ....



essaie un reset de la pram pour voir si tu entends le bong
pomme+alt+p+r au démarrage (maintenir enfoncées)


----------



## Toumak (31 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Ouah génial!
> 
> Bon bah on a plus qu'à attendre sagement la 10.5.1, en espérant qu'elle réglera les soucis de lenteur. Personnellement sous Tiger je ne me souciais jamais du nombre d'applications qui tournent, là je me limite et j'évite de lancer des trucs pendant les sauvegardes Time Machine, bref c'est très désagréable de ne plus sentir son ordinateur aussi puissant qu'avant alors qu'il devrait l'être plus (optimisation 64 bits, etc)



moi vraiment aucun soucis  

j'ai safari, mail, ichat, adium, skype, itunes, vlc, iweb , carnet d'adresse et icall
lancés en même temps et ... no soucis :love:


----------



## EMqA (1 Novembre 2007)

J'ai voulu tester Time Machine, mais je laisse tomber. Chez moi, ça ne marche pas.

- le matériel : imac core duo + disque dur WD My Book 320Go formaté en mac os journalisé et branché en firewire.

Je lance la première sauvegarde. Ca démarre plutôt bien mais arrivé à 3 Go, le processus se bloque un temps et m'indique que la copie n'a pu être effectuée.
Tant pis, je désactive la sauvegarde Time Machine et surprise... Impossible de démonter le volume. Après redémarrage de l'iMac, ce volume ne montera plus sur le bureau avant de lui faire subir un reformatage.

Bref Time Machine, c'est pas pour moi... mais si quelqu'un à une idée de l'origine de ces problèmes, qu'il n'hésite pas.


Edit : J'ai oublié de dire que je n'ai pu formater le disque qu'en passant par l'USB et le disque est monté sur le bureau. Mais en repassant avec le firewire, un message m'indique que le disque n'est pas lisible  :hein:


----------



## anthoprotic (1 Novembre 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> J'ai voulu tester Time Machine, mais je laisse tomber. Chez moi, ça ne marche pas.
> 
> - le matériel : imac core duo + disque dur WD My Book 320Go formaté en mac os journalisé et branché en firewire.
> 
> ...



TIME MACHINE CE N'EST PAS POUR TOI 

C'est pour tout le monde, c'est une des majeures avancées de Leopard!

Je n'ai aucune idée pour ton problème, mais je te souhaite de le régler au plus vite pour profiter ce cette merveilleuse application qu'est Time Machine


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Edit : J'ai oublié de dire que je n'ai pu formater le disque qu'en passant par l'USB et le disque est monté sur le bureau. Mais en repassant avec le firewire, un message m'indique que le disque n'est pas lisible  :hein:



et tu as essayé de brancher autre chose sur ton firewire ?
(tu as essayé le disque sur les 2 ports ?)


----------



## nico31370 (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> essaie un reset de la pram pour voir si tu entends le bong
> pomme+alt+p+r au d&#233;marrage (maintenir enfonc&#233;es)



Ouuaaahhh Magic ! Tu m'as fais r&#233;cup&#233;rer mon Boooonng !
Super merci !
Dis-moi, ou peut-on trouver tous ces raccourcis clavier ?


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

nico31370 a dit:


> Ouuaaahhh Magic ! Tu m'as fais r&#233;cup&#233;rer mon Boooonng !
> Super merci !
> Dis-moi, ou peut-on trouver tous ces raccourcis clavier ?



sur google ?! 

mot d'Edith :

ICI

elle est gentille tata edith non ? :bebe:


----------



## nico31370 (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sur google ?!
> 
> mot d'Edith :
> 
> ...



Vouiiii elle est gentille tata edith, viii
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Il y a un petit détail que je ne comprend pas avec Time Machine (j'install Leopard ce soir sur ma bécane donc sa m'interesse beaucoup). J'ai un DD externe de 320Go, je vais aloué 250Go (taille de mon DD interne) pour Time machine, l'autre partie pour des donné divers. J'utilise actuellement environ 90Go de mon DD interne. Pour Time Machine, les 250Go seront remplis rapidement ? Il fonctionne comment ? Multiplication d'un fichier par le nombre de modification ? Par le nombre de jours différent où on l'utilise ? Idem pour un fichier très volumineux ?
> 
> Et une fois que le DD externe est plein ? Supprésion des vielles sauvegarde ou arrêt des sauvegarde ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Utiliser l'aide d'Apple, il y a plein d'infos :

"Si votre périphérique de sauvegarde est plein :

&#9632;
Time Machine se charge de réduire les copies de sauvegarde les plus anciennes

Si Time Machine détecte que votre disque de sauvegarde est saturé, un message vous demande alors si vous voulez réduire vos copies de sauvegarde les plus anciennes. Cliquez sur Oui. Time Machine supprime ainsi vos copies de sauvegarde antérieures de façon à ce qu'elles soient plus espacées entre elles dans le temps, au fur et à mesure que vous revenez dans le temps. Time Machine ne supprime pas toutes vos anciennes copies de sauvegarde....."

Albert


----------



## So6 (1 Novembre 2007)

Halbert a dit:


> Albert



T'as oublié le "H" devant ton prénom.


----------



## So6 (1 Novembre 2007)

Y a-t-il un moyen de faire dispara&#238;tre le disque utilis&#233; par Time Machine du bureau? Ca nous sert pas franchement de le voir en permanence alors que le principe est que Time Machine soit toujours l&#224; mais aussi discret que possible...


----------



## nico31370 (1 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> T'as oublié le "H" devant ton prénom.


Un bug ?


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Y a-t-il un moyen de faire disparaître le disque utilisé par Time Machine du bureau? Ca nous sert pas franchement de le voir en permanence alors que le principe est que Time Machine soit toujours là mais aussi discret que possible...




un simple pomme+i et coller l'icône que tu veux
comem d'hab quoi ...


----------



## So6 (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> un simple pomme+i et coller l'icône que tu veux
> comem d'hab quoi ...



Je veux pas changer d'icone je veux plus le voir tout court


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Je veux pas changer d'icone je veux plus le voir tout court



:rateau: 
:bebe:

préférences finder > générales
décocher disque durs dans les éléments à afficher sur le bureau

il te reste plus qu'à mettre un raccourcis pour les disque que tu veux toujours voir  

dsl mais y'a pas mieux


----------



## So6 (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> :rateau:
> :bebe:
> 
> préférences finder > générales
> ...



Merci


----------



## EMqA (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et tu as essay&#233; de brancher autre chose sur ton firewire ?
> (tu as essay&#233; le disque sur les 2 ports ?)




Nouvelle tentative ce matin avec un autre c&#226;ble firewire branch&#233; sur l'autre port.
Le disque monte, j'active time machine et la sauvegarde d&#233;marre et apr&#232;s une douzaine de Go copi&#233;s : 





J'arr&#234;te Time machine. Le disque contient environ 12Go de donn&#233;es mais seul un dossier "Backups.backupdb" appara&#238;t et il est vide.

J'essaye d'effacer le disque avec l'utilitaires de disques et :





Je ne peux pas &#233;jecter le disque, le finder me dit qu'il est utilis&#233;, alors que time machine est d&#233;sactiv&#233;.
R&#233;sultat, je laisse tomber ... pour l'instant

Edit : En branchant le disque en USB, je v&#233;rifie le disque via l'utilitaire et il me dit "Contenu invalide dans le journal" ? Une r&#233;paration corrige le probl&#232;me.


----------



## bgali (1 Novembre 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Nouvelle tentative ce matin avec un autre câble firewire branché sur l'autre port.
> Le disque monte, j'active time machine et la sauvegarde démarre et après une douzaine de Go copiés :
> 
> 
> ...




1) essaie de "PARTITIONNER" ton disque en 2 partitions, çà devrait te permettre de le reinitialiser. Puis refait cette opération en le partitionnant en 1 seule partition (Oui, OUI)

2) va dans préférencers sytem puis dans timemachine puis dans options : Ton disque à sauvegarder ne serait-il pas dans la fenetre "ne pas sauvegarder". Si c'est le cas enlève-le et tu vas avoir une sauvegarde qui va démarrer dans 120 secondes

Tiens-moi au courant


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

bgali a dit:


> Tiens-moi au courant



et nous alors on sent la crotte ?!


----------



## EMqA (1 Novembre 2007)

bgali a dit:


> 2) va dans préférencers sytem puis dans timemachine puis dans options : Ton disque à sauvegarder ne serait-il pas dans la fenetre "ne pas sauvegarder". Si c'est le cas enlève-le et tu vas avoir une sauvegarde qui va démarrer dans 120 secondes
> 
> Tiens-moi au courant



Partitionnage effectué. RAS

Le seul disque dans cette fenêtre est mon disque externe que time machine machine utilise pour la sauvegarde. je ne peux bien sur pas le retirer, il ne va pas se sauvegarder sur lui même.


----------



## Bladerunner (1 Novembre 2007)

Excellent ce time machine  

Je fais pas mal de création d'images en ce moment. Ce soir, je me suis rendu compte que j'ai écrasé une image par une autre.

Un petit coup de time machine et hop, je repart avec la version de ce matin originelle.


----------



## So6 (1 Novembre 2007)

Bladerunner a dit:


> Excellent ce time machine
> 
> Je fais pas mal de création d'images en ce moment. Ce soir, je me suis rendu compte que j'ai écrasé une image par une autre.
> 
> Un petit coup de time machine et hop, je repart avec la version de ce matin originelle.



Finalement c'est ça qui est chiant (et bien à la fois) : Time Machine est fait pour ne pas servir. Moi je n'en ai pas encore eu besoin (en deux jours, tu m'étonnes...).

On en est presque à espérer de faire une boulette pour avoir la joie d'aller rechercher sur Time Machine.

Sinon moi je fais des trucs dangereux aussi (jsuis un peu un Homme Libre) : pour garder mes documents propres, quand j'ai des documents accessoires, je fais une sauvegarde immédiate avec Time Machine puis j'enlève de mon disque dur ces documents qui m'encombrent, sachant que je peux toujours aller les récupérer avec TM ;-)


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Novembre 2007)

Est-ce que l'on peut utiliser timemachine sur un disque externe qui contient d&#233;j&#224; des donn&#233;es?


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Est-ce que l'on peut utiliser timemachine sur un disque externe qui contient déjà des données?



tu débarques ou quoi ?  

oui, à condition qu'il soit en hfs+, pas en fat32 sinon TM le reformatte


----------



## bcatt (1 Novembre 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Partitionnage effectué. RAS
> 
> Le seul disque dans cette fenêtre est mon disque externe que time machine machine utilise pour la sauvegarde. je ne peux bien sur pas le retirer, il ne va pas se sauvegarder sur lui même.



Bonjour,
J'ai le même genre de problème que EMqA.
Ma config : Powerbook G4 1.25 GHz, 1Go RAM, Disque dur Externe Firewire.
J'ai aussi essayé avec un Disque Dur Externe USB.

Le problème : TM se lance mais s'arrête au bout de quelques GO de sauvegarde. J'ai beau laisser tourner toute la nuit, rien ne fait ... Je n'ai même pas de fenêtre d'erreur !

Qui peut m'aider ?


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

bcatt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le même genre de problème que EMqA.
> Ma config : Powerbook G4 1.25 GHz, 1Go RAM, Disque dur Externe Firewire.
> J'ai aussi essayé avec un Disque Dur Externe USB.
> ...



est-ce que des programmes sont ouverts au moment d'une sauvegarde ?


----------



## bgali (1 Novembre 2007)

bcatt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le même genre de problème que EMqA.
> Ma config : Powerbook G4 1.25 GHz, 1Go RAM, Disque dur Externe Firewire.
> J'ai aussi essayé avec un Disque Dur Externe USB.
> ...



Vos disques de TM ne sont-ils pas trop petits ?? ?


----------



## EMqA (2 Novembre 2007)

On avance. Time machine fonctionne.
Méthode : toujours le même disque dur (My Book 320Go) branché en usb et formaté en 2 partitions HFS+ de même taille dont une dédiée à Time machine.
Je trouve étrange que ça fonctionne en usb et pas en firewire (et pas terrible, c'est long l'usb). Peut-être que mon disque dur à un problème ? Il faudra encore faire des tests.


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Novembre 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> On avance. Time machine fonctionne.
> Méthode : toujours le même disque dur (My Book 320Go) branché en usb et formaté en 2 partitions HFS+ de même taille dont une dédiée à Time machine.
> Je trouve étrange que ça fonctionne en usb et pas en firewire (et pas terrible, c'est long l'usb). Peut-être que mon disque dur à un problème ? Il faudra encore faire des tests.



Sa je comprend pas..

Firewire 800 = 800 mo/s
Firewire 400 = 400 mo/s
USB2= 480 mo/s

Alors pourquoi le Firewire 400 est plus rapide que l'USB 2? (s'il l'est vraiment!)


----------



## NoNo_01 (2 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Sa je comprend pas..
> 
> Firewire 800 = 800 mo/s
> Firewire 400 = 400 mo/s
> ...



J'ai déjà répondu à cette question qques pages plus tot... 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4455415#post4455415


----------



## dendritique (2 Novembre 2007)

N'ayant toujours pas trouvé la réponse et comme la question semble être passée au travers des nombreux commentaires (très intéressants pour certains) je me permets de la reposer ;-) 



dendritique a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Une petite question concernant TM dont je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse.
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore Léopard mais réfléchis à ma nouvelle stratégie de sauvegarde. J'ai actuellement un DD de 100Go dans  mon ordi et un DD externe de 250Go avec deux partitions (une pour la sauvegarde, l'autre pour des données "jetables"). Mon DD interne étant bientôt plein, je souhaiterai le libérer de tous ses documents pour n'y laisser que le système et les applis et stocker les données sur le 250Go. Je vais acheter un (ou 2 pour en avoir un off-site) DD de 500Go pour es backups.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toumak (2 Novembre 2007)

dendritique a dit:


> N'ayant toujours pas trouvé la réponse et comme la question semble être passée au travers des nombreux commentaires (très intéressants pour certains) je me permets de la reposer ;-)



on peut très bien sauver des données situées sur un disque externe  
(sauf le disque qui sert de backup bien entendu...)


----------



## dendritique (2 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on peut très bien sauver des données situées sur un disque externe
> (sauf le disque qui sert de backup bien entendu...)



Merci! Donc TM machine peut être configuré pour faire des sauvegardes de plusieurs disques en parallèles....

*je cours m'acheter un petit matou*


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2007)

J'ai lu que plusieurs d'entre vous, avaient trouvé que TM mettait du temps à effectuer le 1ière sauvegarde.


J'ai effectuer une sauvegarde partiel de mon mbp (juste le dossier utilisateur). Mais je l'ai fait en deux temp :

Exclusion d'un maximum de dossier, je n'ai gardé que la partie public
création de la sauvegarde (reste assez long 5minutes)
inclusion du reste du dossier utilisateurs
sauvegarde des nouveux dossier (environ 2heures pour 56GO sur un dd USB2)


----------



## tac (2 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je ne sais plus quoi faire.... je m'explique :

J'ai un disque dur externe USB qui est un disque standard 2.5" IDE installé dans un boîtier Transcend. Mon disque fonctionne bien, lorsque je le branche le volume est monté sans difficulté. Mais, l'icone qui apparaît est la même que les paquets DMG par exemple. Il ne reconnait pas mon disque comme un disque dur à part entière apparemment...

Il est donc pour moi impossible de le sélectionner dans la configuration de Time Machine... Je désespère, j'ai essayé avec un autre disque dur d'un copain, il apparaît comme il faut dans la liste et effectivement l'icone est différente de mon disque...

Quelqu'un saurait-il d'ou ce problème peut-il venir ?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2007)

tac a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je ne sais plus quoi faire.... je m'explique :
> 
> ...



Comme est-il formaté?
Si tu fais pomme+i sur ton disque, quels sont les droits qui apparaissent?


----------



## tac (2 Novembre 2007)

Je l'ai formaté en HFS+ et au niveau des droits : rwxrwxr-x. Le owner est mon utilisateur courant (celui créé à l'installation de léopard)


----------



## bgali (2 Novembre 2007)

Quand je vois tous les probl&#232;mes qu'il y a avec TIME MACHINE je crois que le temps est venu de dire "que &#231;&#224; ne marche pas tr&#233;s bien"....    

Moi-m&#234;me je n'ai pas eu de probl&#232;me depuis 5 jours que j'ai install&#233; L&#233;opard et puis depuis hier impossible de faire des sauvegardes sans message d'erreur. J'ai r&#233;initialis&#233; mon disque externe (Firewire 800 - 750 Go) et &#231;&#224; a l'air de repartir mais jusqu'&#224; quand. En tout cas je ne vois pas pourquoi &#231;&#224; c'est arr&#234;t&#233; de fonctionner.

C'est toujours le probl&#232;me de ces nouveaux systemes, &#231;&#224; marche moins bien au d&#233;but qu'avec l'ancien     Et puis quand L&#233;opard sera au point, pof Apple nous en sortira un autre qui marchera moins bien etc...

Allez courage


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2007)

bgali a dit:


> Quand je vois tous les problèmes qu'il y a avec TIME MACHINE je crois que le temps est venu de dire "que çà ne marche pas trés bien"....
> 
> Moi-même je n'ai pas eu de problème depuis 5 jours que j'ai installé Léopard et puis depuis hier impossible de faire des sauvegardes sans message d'erreur. J'ai réinitialisé mon disque externe (Firewire 800 - 750 Go) et çà a l'air de repartir mais jusqu'à quand. En tout cas je ne vois pas pourquoi çà c'est arrêté de fonctionner.
> 
> ...



Personne n'a poussé à la migration. . Ce n'est pas étonnant qu'il existe des problèmes sur une nouvelle technologie comme machine. Pour le moment je n'ai pas eut de problèmes particuliers, mais il est encore trop tôt pour le dire.

Quels étaient tes messages d'erreurs?


----------



## Poutchi (2 Novembre 2007)

J'ignore comment il fonctionne mais je vais prendre mon exemple:
Disque dur interne: 68 Gb de donn&#233;e
Disque dur externe: capacit&#233; totale de 80 Gb
Premi&#232;re sauvegarde: 21 Go Disponible sur mon DD Externe
Depuis l&#224; j'en suis &#224;...20,3

(ca fait 4 jours que je l'utilise)
j'en conclu que TM est correctement optimis&#233; 

Edit: mon message parait hors sujet mais je r&#233;pondais &#224; un post de bas de page d'il y a 3 jours  d&#233;sol&#233; pour mon intrusion


----------



## bgali (2 Novembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Personne n'a poussé à la migration. .



Moi, pas d'accord quand on sort un nouveau system il doit être au moins aussi bon que le précédent qu'il remplace    

Si un constructeur automobile sort un modèle de voiture plus mauvais que le précédent et bien vous allez voir ce qu'il lui arrive    

Quant à Time Machine c'est nouveau chez Apple mais pas ailleurs

Voilà la situation que je souhaiterais mais je sais que que Tarul a raison dans les faits...

Pour les messages d'erreur c'est banal du genre "La sauvegarde n'a pu continuer parce que le fichier "machin chose " était introuvable ou quelque chose du genre. Et apparemment quand on est coincé avec çà il n'y a plus rien à faire.

Tant pis pour moi et merci d'avoir pris la peine de répondre


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Novembre 2007)

NoNo_01 a dit:


> J'ai déjà répondu à cette question qques pages plus tot...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4455415#post4455415




Merci, j'avais pas fait attention


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2007)

bgali a dit:


> Moi, pas d'accord quand on sort un nouveau system il doit être au moins aussi bon que le précédent qu'il remplace
> 
> Si un constructeur automobile sort un modèle de voiture plus mauvais que le précédent et bien vous allez voir ce qu'il lui arrive
> 
> ...



Et lorsque que tu explores ton Disque dur externe TM, trouves-tu le fichier en question dans l'erreur ou pas?
D'autres applications ont-elles utilisées ce disque dur? As tu mis d'autres données que celle de time machine?


----------



## bgali (2 Novembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Et lorsque que tu explores ton Disque dur externe TM, trouves-tu le fichier en question dans l'erreur ou pas?
> D'autres applications ont-elles utilis&#233;es ce disque dur? As tu mis d'autres donn&#233;es que celle de time machine?




C'est vrai que je n'ai pas pens&#233; &#224; regarder dans le disque Time Machine pour essayer de trouver l'erreur     

Par contre ce disque externe ne sert que pour TimeMachine.

j'ai aussi remarqu&#233; que si l'on branchait ou d&#233;branchait un disque FireWire cela perturbait TimeMachine (????)

Pour l'instant j'ai reformat&#233; le disque TM et cela a l'air de bien fonctionner    

Je vous tiendrais au courant. Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2007)

Cuk.ch vient de publier un excellent (à mon avis) article sur TimeMachine, avec des commentaires sur le NAS, et aussi sur Airport (n° 38-39-44) qui fonctionnerait à condition de faire sa première sauvegarde TimeMachine par câble.  


Pour décider de la taille du DDE à dédier à TimeMachine, je crois que l'on doit se souvenir que TM conserve les 24 dernières sauvegardes quotidiennes, les 30 dernières quotidiennes, et toutes les hebdomadaires (jusqu'à saturation du DDE pour ces dernières) : 
donc, ce qui compte, ce n'est pas la taille totale du Disque Interne, mais l'espace utilisé sur celui-ci, ... et le rythme des modifications/effacements 

= à quand un logiciel pour la calculer ?


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Novembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Cuk.ch vient de publier un excellent (à mon avis) article sur TimeMachine, avec des commentaires sur le NAS, et aussi sur Airport (n° 38-39-44) qui fonctionnerait à condition de faire sa première sauvegarde TimeMachine par câble.
> 
> 
> Pour décider de la taille du DDE à dédier à TimeMachine, je crois que l'on doit se souvenir que TM conserve les 24 dernières sauvegardes quotidiennes, les 30 dernières quotidiennes, et toutes les hebdomadaires (jusqu'à saturation du DDE pour ces dernières) :
> ...



Un widget d'ici une semaine


----------



## So6 (3 Novembre 2007)

Trouv&#233; sur le forum Mac4ever (auteur : PingouinQC), cette boutade qui personnellement m'a fait bien rigoler :



> Si on efface Time Machine par m&#233;garde, est-ce que Time Machine peut se retrouver ?



Voil&#224; c'est tout


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Trouvé sur le forum Mac4ever (auteur : PingouinQC), cette boutade qui personnellement m'a fait bien rigoler :
> 
> 
> 
> Voilà c'est tout



effectivement


----------



## bgali (3 Novembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Cuk.ch vient de publier un excellent (à mon avis) article sur TimeMachine, avec des commentaires sur le NAS, et aussi sur Airport (n° 38-39-44) qui fonctionnerait à condition de faire sa première sauvegarde TimeMachine par câble.
> 
> 
> Pour décider de la taille du DDE à dédier à TimeMachine, je crois que l'on doit se souvenir que TM conserve les 24 dernières sauvegardes quotidiennes, les 30 dernières quotidiennes, et toutes les hebdomadaires (jusqu'à saturation du DDE pour ces dernières) :
> ...




Bel article de Cuk.ch qui est bien le premier à ma connaissance à traiter de façon aussi complete le cas TimeMachine.

Merci de nous l'avoir signalé


----------



## nico31370 (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> est-ce que des programmes sont ouverts au moment d'une sauvegarde ?



Les sauvegardes démarrent sans message, toutes les heures, comment travailler normalement sur le Mac si les applications doivent être fermées pour les sauvegardes TM ?
Je me vois mal tout arrêter toutes les heures !


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

nico31370 a dit:


> Les sauvegardes démarrent sans message, toutes les heures, comment travailler normalement sur le Mac si les applications doivent être fermées pour les sauvegardes TM ?
> Je me vois mal tout arrêter toutes les heures !



je suis d'accord mais la question n'est pas là  

si je te pose cette question c'est peut-être parce qu'un programme entre en conflit avec timemachine


----------



## So6 (3 Novembre 2007)

*Gros bug Time Machine?*

J'&#233;tais press&#233; de voir comment TM allait g&#233;rer la situation suivante :
- hier &#224; 9h06 (sauvegarde) il n'y avait *aucun* fichier sur mon bureau
- hier &#224; 11h20 (seconde sauvegarde) il y avait *un* fichier sur mon bureau, qui a &#233;t&#233; sauvegard&#233;
- hier &#224; 12h20 (troisi&#232;me sauvegarde) il n'y avait *aucun* fichier sur mon bureau (j'avais supprim&#233; le fichier de 11h20)

Jusqu'&#224; ce matin, le fichier &#233;tait visible dans Time Machine &#224; la sauvegarde de 11h20, c'&#233;tait la seule o&#249; il &#233;tait visible puisqu'avant il n'existait pas et apr&#232;s il avait &#233;t&#233; effac&#233;.

&#192; 11h22 aujourd'hui j'ai lanc&#233; la sauvegarde, qui a effac&#233; la sauvegarde d'hier &#224; 11h20 (normal puisqu'elle avait plus de 24h).

*R&#233;sultat :* plus aucune trace de mon fichier de 11h20 hier. M&#234;me dans la sauvegarde d'hier &#224; 9h06 (qui, elle, n'a pas &#233;t&#233; effac&#233;e, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais il semble que chaque premi&#232;re sauvegarde de la journ&#233;e ne soit pas effac&#233;e au bout de 24h).

Impossible de retrouver et de restaurer le fichier.

*Edit :* ce n'est pas la premi&#232;re fois puisque j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu quelques fichiers sauvegard&#233;s par Time Machine sur le bureau il y a plusieurs jours et que plus aucun n'appara&#238;t dans les sauvegardes quotidiennes...


----------



## NoNo_01 (3 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> *Gros bug Time Machine?*
> 
> J'étais pressé de voir comment TM allait gérer la situation suivante :
> - hier à 9h06 (sauvegarde) il n'y avait *aucun* fichier sur mon bureau
> ...



Non, c'est pas un bug... TM te permet pdt 24h de t'apercevoir que tu as effacé un fichier resté moins de 24h sur ton mac... faut pas exagerer non plus, hein... TM ne peut pas TOUT sauvegarder... sinon en & semaine il prendrait deja une place folle !!!


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

NoNo_01 a dit:


> Non, c'est pas un bug... TM te permet pdt 24h de t'apercevoir que tu as effacé un fichier resté moins de 24h sur ton mac... faut pas exagerer non plus, hein... TM ne peut pas TOUT sauvegarder... sinon en & semaine il prendrait deja une place folle !!!


----------



## Bibabelou (3 Novembre 2007)

TM commence à me gonfler:hein: 
j'ai eu beau exclure tout un tas de fichiers dont je me "fous", à chaque sauvegarde manuelle (tous les 2,3 jours), j'ai droit à un backup de 10 à 15 gigas alors que je ne traite pas une telle quantité de fichiers... 
je me demande où TM va chercher tout ça et cela vient s'ajouter aux sauvegardes existantes...donc la place sur mon DD diminue comme peau de chagrin (j'ai alloué 150 g sur les 500) et je n'ai déjà plus que 40g!!! 
je n'ose pas effacer des données du dossier backup de TM...:hein:


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> TM commence à me gonfler:hein:
> j'ai eu beau exclure tout un tas de fichiers dont je me "fous", à chaque sauvegarde manuelle (tous les 2,3 jours), j'ai droit à un backup de 10 à 15 gigas alors que je ne traite pas une telle quantité de fichiers...
> je me demande où TM va chercher tout ça et cela vient s'ajouter aux sauvegardes existantes...donc la place sur mon DD diminue comme peau de chagrin (j'ai alloué 150 g sur les 500) et je n'ai déjà plus que 40g!!!
> je n'ose pas effacer des données du dossier backup de TM...:hein:



effectivement, il y a un truc qui cloche


----------



## So6 (3 Novembre 2007)

NoNo_01 a dit:


> Non, c'est pas un bug... TM te permet pdt 24h de t'apercevoir que tu as effac&#233; un fichier rest&#233; moins de 24h sur ton mac... faut pas exagerer non plus, hein... TM ne peut pas TOUT sauvegarder... sinon en & semaine il prendrait deja une place folle !!!



Apr&#232;s v&#233;rification, ce que tu dis est vrai. *Mais cela n'a rien d'&#233;vident* : on pourrait imaginer qu'un fichier cr&#233;&#233; et rest&#233; vivant m&#234;me deux heures soit gard&#233; par Time Machine, je ne vois pas pourquoi il en serait _n&#233;cessairement_ autrement.

En tout cas comme toujours, r&#233;ponse trouv&#233;e sur les forums d'Apple en anglais, si &#231;a peut aider quelqu'un ici :



> I think that you're right... just not quite what I expected... I guess I got caught because I had data which had been on my drive for a long time (and thus not short term in my mind)... but Time Machine didn't know that... it only saw the file and then within a day, it didn't see it... hence, it considered it short term and was deleted once the day passed...
> 
> So to summarize... this seems to be what will happen...
> 
> ...



Je traduis la conclusion que j'ai mise en gras moi-m&#234;me : il semble que *seuls les fichiers rest&#233;s au moins une semaine sur le disque durs resteront d&#233;finitivement sur le disque externe de Time Machine* (except&#233;s ceux dont TM vous demandera a si vous voulez les effacer une fois le DD externe arriv&#233; &#224; saturation).

*C'est une pr&#233;cision de taille, cela veut dire qu'il ne faut pas se fier &#224; Time Machine pour retrouver le lendemain un fichier &#233;ph&#233;m&#232;re datant de 25h par exemple!*

Je ne crois pas &#234;tre totalement neuneu, mais cette vision des choses m'avait pourtant totalement &#233;chapp&#233;e.

--
*Edit*

Je me permets d'ajouter ci-dessous la r&#233;ponse d'un anglais au fil mentionn&#233; plus haut dans mon post, qui critique fortement ce choix un peu &#233;trange d'Apple, et je pensais comme lui avant de me soumettre &#224; la triste r&#233;alit&#233;.



> Reasonable? I don't think so! It's an 'easy way out' engineering-wise, but it is most definitely the wrong way to do it.
> 
> This way you won't have any guarantees that your backups will capture a short-lived file that you may want to find at a later date. It is reasonable (sort of) that a file that is created and deleted before TM runs is not captured. But... If a file is backed up, and after 24 hours is 'unbacked up', how do you explain that to a user trying to look for the file?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bibabelou (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> effectivement, il y a un truc qui cloche



ah ça oui...mais quoi???


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Je traduis la conclusion que j'ai mise en gras moi-même : il semble que *seuls les fichiers restés au moins une semaine sur le disque durs resteront définitivement sur le disque externe de Time Machine* (exceptés ceux dont TM vous demandera a si vous voulez les effacer une fois le DDD externe arrivé à saturation).
> 
> *C'est une précision de taille, cela veut dire qu'il ne faut pas se fier à Time Machine pour retrouver le lendemain un fichier éphémère datant de 25h par exemple!*
> 
> Je ne crois pas être totalement neuneu, mais cette vision des choses m'avait pourtant totalement échappée.



c'est vrai que c'est dommage, mais le "soucis" vient du fait que TM se base à chaque fois sur la sauvegarde précédente

du coup, si il en supprime une, les fichiers qui étaient pensé sauvés par TM disparaissent ...


----------



## So6 (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est vrai que c'est dommage, mais le "soucis" vient du fait que TM se base &#224; chaque fois sur la sauvegarde pr&#233;c&#233;dente
> 
> du coup, si il en supprime une, les fichiers qui &#233;taient pens&#233; sauv&#233;s par TM disparaissent ...



C'est pour &#231;a que le choix d'Apple est critiquable et que je ne supporte pas les articles qui font l'&#233;loge de TimeMachine avec m&#234;me pas deux jours de recul (_cf._ screenshots cuk.ch...) et sans en avoir encore per&#231;u toutes les subtilit&#233;s.

Il y a un risque d'effet pervers de Time Machine, l'utilisateur lambda qui ne faisait jamais de sauvegardes avant se fiant totalement &#224; une nouvelle application complexe et pas toujours fiable car encore instable.

Les utilisateurs anglophones du forum que j'ai cit&#233; expliquent &#224; mon avis tr&#232;s justement que c'est *un choix* chez Apple (on pourrait dire, une _politique de sauvegarde_, mais une parmi d'autres possibles) :

- on aurait pu imaginer un syst&#232;me o&#249; tous les fichiers se valent et o&#249; aucun n'est effac&#233; m&#234;me s'il n'a fait l'objet que d'un seul backup. Cela aurait pour effet imm&#233;diat de remplir le disque plus vite mais ce n'est pas n&#233;cessairement probl&#233;matique puisque le disque se vide au fur et &#224; mesure "par le bas" (anciens fichiers) et que la tendance est vers l'accroissement de l'espace des disques (&#224; quand un 2To)

- Apple a choisi au contraire de faire une sauvegarde "intelligente", c'est-&#224;-dire ne sauvegarder que les fichiers qui nous sont utiles. Mais qu'est-ce qu'un fichier utile? C'est l&#224; que le crit&#232;re est n&#233;cessairement subjectif. Pour Apple, un fichier "utile" qui m&#233;rite donc de rester d&#233;finitivement sur le backup de Time Machine, est un fichier qui est rest&#233; sur l'ordinateur (&#224; la m&#234;me place &#224; mon avis, car d&#233;placer un fichier doit remettre le compteur &#224; z&#233;ro) durant plus d'une semaine.

Cette technique est d&#233;fendable mais a de nombreux effets pervers auxquels on ne pense pas forc&#233;ment, par exemple :



> you can have a file that lives for 23 hours (and is in the hourly backups for 22 or 23 hours), but is not part of the daily backup because it was created after the one that becomes the daily backup after the thinning, and was deleted before the one that will become the next daily backup
> 
> (Source : identique)



Il convient donc de comprendre Time Machine et son fonctionnement au-del&#224; du superficiel, et de ne pas s'y fier aveugl&#233;ment. Comme toujours on me r&#233;pondra, mais &#224; mon sens le probl&#232;me des sauvegardes n'a &#233;t&#233; que d&#233;plac&#233; : avant on venait pleurer sur le forum "comment r&#233;cup&#233;rer un fichier effac&#233;?", demain &#231;a sera "comment r&#233;cup&#233;rer un fichier effac&#233; par Time Machine?"...

De jolis topics en perspective.


----------



## plogoff (3 Novembre 2007)

J'ai une petite question:

J'ai fait une sauvegarde avec Time Machine de mon install (mise à jour), ensuite j'ai refait une clean install.
J'ai ainsi pu récupérer les données que je voulais dans l'ancienne install pour les mettre dans la nouvelle... vous me suivez??:love:

Maintenant que j'ai une install qui me convient, je voudrai refaire une sauvegarde toujours avec Time Machine, mais, et c'est là que mon problême survient, je ne voudrai pas effacer l'ancienne sauvegarde.

Comment puis-je faire ?

Je récapitule:

Install Leopard en mise à jour  ----> sauvegarde du système mis à jour en utilisant TM ----> Clean Install de leopard -----> ??? sauvegarde de la clean install sans effacer ancienne install ???


Merci d'avance...


----------



## So6 (3 Novembre 2007)

plogoff a dit:


> J'ai une petite question:
> 
> J'ai fait une sauvegarde avec Time Machine de mon install (mise &#224; jour), ensuite j'ai refait une clean install.
> J'ai ainsi pu r&#233;cup&#233;rer les donn&#233;es que je voulais dans l'ancienne install pour les mettre dans la nouvelle... vous me suivez??:love:
> ...



Si j'ai bien compris la question, je peux te r&#233;pondre en trois temps :

1) C'est impossible avec purement Time Machine puisque les fichiers de ta premi&#232;re sauvegarde n'auront pas &#233;t&#233; pendant plus d'une semaine sur ton DD interne. (Ils seront donc effac&#233;s prochainement)

2) C'est donc possible en les extrayant du DD externe Time Machine, en les sauvegardant dans un dossier, en reformattant ton DD externe Time Machine et en refaisant une sauvegarde g&#233;n&#233;rale de ton DD interne via Time Machine

3) Laisser ce dossier sur ton DD interne &#224; la m&#234;me place pendant plus d'une semaine puis tu peux choisir entre le garder ou le supprimer, sachant que, &#233;tant rest&#233; plus d'une semaine sur le DD interne, Time Machine en gardera une sauvegarde d&#233;finitive (except&#233; le jour o&#249; ton DD externe sera satur&#233; et o&#249; il faudra bien supprimer des donn&#233;es dessus)


----------



## bgali (3 Novembre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> TM commence &#224; me gonfler:hein:
> j'ai eu beau exclure tout un tas de fichiers dont je me "fous", &#224; chaque sauvegarde manuelle (tous les 2,3 jours), j'ai droit &#224; un backup de 10 &#224; 15 gigas alors que je ne traite pas une telle quantit&#233; de fichiers...
> je me demande o&#249; TM va chercher tout &#231;a et cela vient s'ajouter aux sauvegardes existantes...donc la place sur mon DD diminue comme peau de chagrin (j'ai allou&#233; 150 g sur les 500) et je n'ai d&#233;j&#224; plus que 40g!!!
> je n'ose pas effacer des donn&#233;es du dossier backup de TM...:hein:




Si, si tu peux reformater ton disque TimeMachine et repartir &#224; z&#233;ro. Ce n'est pas grave puisque tes donn&#233;es sauvegard&#233;es sont anciennes et que tu n'en a donc plus besoin.

C'est ce que je viens de faire Car Time Machine a plant&#233; mon disque et je n'ai pu le r&#233;cup&#233;rer qu'avec un branchement USB alors que je suis en FireWire 800 que TM n'a d'ailleurs pas l'air de bien supporter     mais    

m&#234;me probl&#232;me que EMqA


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> C'est pour &#231;a que le choix d'Apple est critiquable et que je ne supporte pas les articles qui font l'&#233;loge de TimeMachine avec m&#234;me pas deux jours de recul (_cf._ screenshots cuk.ch...) et sans en avoir encore per&#231;u toutes les subtilit&#233;s.
> 
> Il y a un risque d'effet pervers de Time Machine, l'utilisateur lambda qui ne faisait jamais de sauvegardes avant se fiant totalement &#224; une nouvelle application complexe et pas toujours fiable car encore instable.
> 
> ...



je suis enti&#232;rement d'accord avec toi, et j'ai l'impression qu'on (ici toi et moi, les autres je sais pas) commence &#224; cerner les subtilit&#233;s du fonctionnement de timemachine

mais tout ce que tu dis est vrai seulement si on a activ&#233; les sauvegardes automatiques  

avec les sauvegardes manuelles via timemachine, aucun probl&#232;me de suppression de sauvegarde  

ce qui aujourd'hui me para&#238;t &#234;tre le plus s&#251;r pour plusieurs raison :
1) on sauvegarde seulement quand c'est n&#233;cessaire, c&#224;d quand on a pas mal boss&#233; et qu'on voudrait sauver tout &#231;a
du coup on se retrouve pas avec 1000 sauvegardes inutiles
2) pas de probl&#232;me de suppression de sauvegardes
3) comme on le fait manuellement, on pense g&#233;n&#233;ralement &#224; fermer certaines applications qui pourraient faire foirer les sauvegardes 

voil&#224; ce que moi je pense de timemachine pour le moment  
mais malgr&#233; tout, &#231;a reste une application fabuleuese, avec il est vrai quelques d&#233;fauts de jeunesse


----------



## So6 (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, et j'ai l'impression qu'on (ici toi et moi, les autres je sais pas) commence à cerner les subtilités du fonctionnement de timemachine
> 
> mais tout ce que tu dis est vrai seulement si on a activé les sauvegardes automatiques
> 
> ...



Précision liminaire : je ne jette pas le bébé avec l'eau du bain et j'adore Time Machine, hein.

Par contre quand tu dis qu'avec une sauvegarde "manuelle" le fichier n'est pas effacé au bout de 24h puis une semaine, d'où tiens tu cela? Je ne l'ai lu nulle part... À confirmer donc!

En attendant je fais le test immédiatement avec un nouveau fichier sur mon bureau pour voir, mais résultat dans 24h01 

Ce qui est clair (et il faudrait faire passer le message, j'ai envoyé un mail à François Cuneo de Cuk pour qu'il le précise) c'est que Time Machine ne sauvegarde *pas* tout pour toujours, y compris quand le disque dur externe n'est pas saturé et que les fichiers ont bien été sauvegardés une ou plusieurs fois par Time Machine. Et ça, le temps que tout le monde l'intègre... on n'est pas arrivés...


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Précision liminaire : je ne jette pas le bébé avec l'eau du bain et j'adore Time Machine, hein.
> 
> Par contre quand tu dis qu'avec une sauvegarde "manuelle" le fichier n'est pas effacé au bout de 24h puis une semaine, d'où tiens tu cela? Je ne l'ai lu nulle part... À confirmer donc!
> 
> ...



ça ne marche évidemment que si timemachine est désactivé


----------



## So6 (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> &#231;a ne marche &#233;videmment que si timemachine est d&#233;sactiv&#233;



Ah ok je ne t'avais pas compris.

Ca aurait pu &#234;tre m&#234;me si Time Machine est activ&#233;, du genre : quand la sauvegarde est manuelle, les changements doivent directement &#234;tre sauvegard&#233;s d&#233;finitivement sur DD externe m&#234;me s'ils sont de courte dur&#233;e et que les fichiers sont effac&#233;s avant le prochain backup. La encore c'est une question de politique de sauvegarde, ou plut&#244;t dans ce cas pr&#233;cis d'am&#233;liorations, qui viendront peut-&#234;tre avec le temps...

*Edit*
--

Pour ma part je reste en mode automatique car &#231;a m'&#233;vite d'avoir &#224; y penser et surtout c'est dans l'esprit de cette nouveaut&#233;, que tout se fasse discr&#232;tement, dans que l'utilisateur ne per&#231;oive rien, mais que Time Machine sache se rendre visible et utile en cas de n&#233;cessit&#233; seulement.


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Ah ok je ne t'avais pas compris.
> 
> Ca aurait pu &#234;tre m&#234;me si Time Machine est activ&#233;, du genre : quand la sauvegarde est manuelle, les changements doivent directement &#234;tre sauvegard&#233;s d&#233;finitivement sur DD externe m&#234;me s'ils sont de courte dur&#233;e et que les fichiers sont effac&#233;s avant le prochain backup. La encore c'est une question de politique de sauvegarde, ou plut&#244;t dans ce cas pr&#233;cis d'am&#233;liorations, qui viendront peut-&#234;tre avec le temps...



c'est peut-&#234;tre le cas (m&#234;me si &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait), je n'ai pas essay&#233;
mais tu nous en diras plus dans 23h59 d&#233;sormais   



So6 a dit:


> *Edit*
> --
> 
> Pour ma part je reste en mode automatique car &#231;a m'&#233;vite d'avoir &#224; y penser et surtout c'est dans l'esprit de cette nouveaut&#233;, que tout se fasse discr&#232;tement, dans que l'utilisateur ne per&#231;oive rien, mais que Time Machine sache se rendre visible et utile en cas de n&#233;cessit&#233; seulement.



je le ferais aussi si il ne sauvait pas 15 fois par jour inutilement


----------



## So6 (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je le ferais aussi si il ne sauvait pas 15 fois par jour inutilement



Où est l'inconvénient si c'est totalement transparent pour l'utilisateur?

Enfin c'est vrai que je suis sur imac, quand tu es sur portable et que tu dois te trimbaler un deuxième DD par exemple, ou le brancher en rentrant le soir, ça doit être chiant.

D'ailleurs, c'est sûrement très niaiseux comme question mais... à quand des Mac avec deux disques durs internes? Ca résoudrait le problème de sauvegarde des fichiers "à l'intérieur" de l'ordinateur (sans truc externe quoi) tout en éliminant la stupidité de sauvegarder sur une autre partition d'un même disque et de se retrouver bien con quand le disque meurt et qu'on ne peut pas accéder à ses sauvegardes...


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Où est l'inconvénient si c'est totalement transparent pour l'utilisateur?



c'est chiant pour naviguer dans ses sauvegarges, quand il y en beaucoup, et souvent la plupart d'inutiles


----------



## bcatt (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> est-ce que des programmes sont ouverts au moment d'une sauvegarde ?


Parfois, mais parfois pas ...


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

bcatt a dit:


> Parfois, mais parfois pas ...



et tes sauvegardes foirent tout le temps ?


----------



## bcatt (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Mon disque Firewire est peut être trop petit (80Go pour 50Go de disque) mais pourtant avec un autre outil de backup il fonctionne bien.
Mon disque USB en revanche fait 160 Go ...


----------



## Tiberius (3 Novembre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> TM commence à me gonfler:hein:
> j'ai eu beau exclure tout un tas de fichiers dont je me "fous", à chaque sauvegarde manuelle (tous les 2,3 jours), j'ai droit à un backup de 10 à 15 gigas alors que je ne traite pas une telle quantité de fichiers...
> je me demande où TM va chercher tout ça et cela vient s'ajouter aux sauvegardes existantes...donc la place sur mon DD diminue comme peau de chagrin (j'ai alloué 150 g sur les 500) et je n'ai déjà plus que 40g!!!
> je n'ose pas effacer des données du dossier backup de TM...:hein:



Tu utilises VMWare ou Parallels ? Parce que l'image disque est sauvegardée à chaque modif... pour ma part je l'ai exclus de la sauvegarde (sinon c'est 10go à chaque fois...)


----------



## Bibabelou (4 Novembre 2007)

Tiberius a dit:


> Tu utilises VMWare ou Parallels ? Parce que l'image disque est sauvegardée à chaque modif... pour ma part je l'ai exclus de la sauvegarde (sinon c'est 10go à chaque fois...)



j'utilise (ou tente d'utiliser) parallel, d'ailleurs, refuse de finaliser l'installation depuis léopard..., bref c'est un autre sujet, mais depuis que j'ai exclu pas mal de choses, cela semble normal...


----------



## Toumak (4 Novembre 2007)

&#224; mon avis, il n'est pas du tout recommand&#233; d'utiliser parallels ou vmware pendant que TM fait une sauvegarde
&#233;tant donn&#233; que les fichiers ouverts par parallels ou vmware sont en &#233;criture continue, &#231;a pourrait faire foirer la sauvegarde

biens&#251;r, ceci est seulement le cas si on sauvegardes ses machines virtuelles


----------



## Tiberius (4 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> à mon avis, il n'est pas du tout recommandé d'utiliser parallels ou vmware pendant que TM fait une sauvegarde
> étant donné que les fichiers ouverts par parallels ou vmware sont en écriture continue, ça pourrait faire foirer la sauvegarde
> 
> biensûr, ceci est seulement le cas si on sauvegardes ses machines virtuelles



Oui mais justement, pour TM un disque d'une machine virtuelle n'est vu que comme un seul fichier modifié en permanence (au moins à chaque lancement de la VM). Donc toutes les heures TM sauvegardera l'intégralité de ton fichier, d'ou l'intérêt de l'exclure de la sauvegarde !


----------



## Toumak (4 Novembre 2007)

Tiberius a dit:


> Oui mais justement, pour TM un disque d'une machine virtuelle n'est vu que comme un seul fichier modifi&#233; en permanence (au moins &#224; chaque lancement de la VM). Donc toutes les heures TM sauvegardera l'int&#233;gralit&#233; de ton fichier, d'ou l'int&#233;r&#234;t de l'exclure de la sauvegarde !



c'est bien ce que je dis


----------



## dhalxav (4 Novembre 2007)

bon j'utilise TM avec mon nouveu leopard et j'utilise souvent emule (non pas pour telecharger les derniers softs, ou films à ma mode) pour récuperer les émissions de france 2 style ca se discute ou zone interdite que j'ai pu rater.
Le problème c'est que mon disque dédié est plein en 10 secondes a cause de ca. 
Pouvez vous me dire quel est le dossier emule que je dois exclure pour éviter de le saturer en moins de deux.


----------



## So6 (4 Novembre 2007)

dhalxav a dit:


> bon j'utilise TM avec mon nouveu leopard et j'utilise souvent emule (non pas pour telecharger les derniers softs, ou films &#224; ma mode) pour r&#233;cuperer les &#233;missions de france 2 style ca se discute ou zone interdite que j'ai pu rater.
> Le probl&#232;me c'est que mon disque d&#233;di&#233; est plein en 10 secondes a cause de ca.
> Pouvez vous me dire quel est le dossier emule que je dois exclure pour &#233;viter de le saturer en moins de deux.



Bah l dossier de t&#233;l&#233;chargement de ce genre de logiciels est d&#233;fini dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences dudit logiciel non? Genre Documents/Share ou Documents/XDonkey ou Documents/eMule/ ou ce genre de trucs, ensuite tu vas dans les options de Time Machine et tu exclus le dossier incrimin&#233;.


----------



## Vince-mac (4 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas chez vous, mais chez moi, avec pourtant un D2 Lacie qui n'est pourtant à priori pas le pire disque externe qu'on puisse trouver, en FW800, et un iMac core2duo 24" 2,33GHz, 2Go de ram, qui n'est pas la pire des configs, Time Machine est une vraie plaie au niveau ressource... Il bouffe tout, avale toute la capacité de la machine, au point que même écrire dans une textbox sur une page web devient lent... Je ne parle donc pas de front row, il faut oublier les films, vu que le temps de finir une sauvegarde, 20 petite minutes et c'est reparti pour un tour. Même écouter de la musique devient difficile. Est ce parce que c'est que le début ou cela fait il pareil chez vous ?


----------



## So6 (4 Novembre 2007)

Sinc&#232;rement, j'ai eu les m&#234;mes probl&#232;mes (pas avec Time Machine, certes). J'ai d'abord r&#233;install&#233; proprement, et j'ai pass&#233; plusieurs jours &#224; &#233;plucher tous les forums (ici, ailleurs, et en anglais aussi), et &#224; scruter mon moniteur d'activit&#233; pour identifier les sources de bugs. &#192; mon avis il y a beaucoup &#224; gagner en faisant &#231;a, car sur ta config plein de gens ont un Leopard qui tourne &#224; merveille (j'ai d'ailleurs la m&#234;me config que toi mais en 20" et 1Go de RAM).

Exemple : j'ai appris que chez certaines personnes d&#233;sactiver les aper&#231;us pour les fichiers sur le bureau changeait tout. Chez moi j'ai eu un processus "Brother Scanner" qui, une fois tu&#233;, faisait rena&#238;tre v&#233;ritablement ma machine, etc.

C'est clair que Leopard ne devrait pas &#234;tre autant bugu&#233; et on ne devrait pas avoir &#224; prendre tant de temps pour lui, mais en tout cas si tu as ce temps tu peux am&#233;liorer nettement la situation quand m&#234;me, en attendant les patchs.


----------



## zerozerosix (4 Novembre 2007)

Je me joins à la discussion de So6 car elle est intéressante à plusieurs titre mais un retient mon attention : il y a une confusion majeure entre sauvegarde et archivage.
La sauvegarde permet de garder une copie des données présentes sur son disque dur "de travail" en cas de panne matérielle.
L'archivage consiste à déplacer des fichiers sur support externe pour une conservation, sans garder une copie sur le disque dur.

Time Machine tente de jouer sur les deux registres. Comme système de sauvegarde, rien à dire, ça marche au poil. Ce qui est sur votre disque au moment de la sauvegarde est dans la sauvegarde, disponible en cas de soucis matériel... En tant que plateforme d'archivage, les remarques de So6 prennent tout leur sens.

Donc pour une fois, il faut pinailler et jouer sur les mots : Time Machine est un très bon système de sauvegarde (sauf bug), en revanche, il ne faut pas s'y fier comme système d'archivage et c'est à l'utilisateur de se prendre en main dans ce cas. Par exemple, si vous voulez garder 5 versions différentes d'un document word, faites le vous même et pas en laissant Time Machine se débrouiller.


----------



## So6 (4 Novembre 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Je me joins à la discussion de So6 car elle est intéressante à plusieurs titre mais un retient mon attention : il y a une confusion majeure entre sauvegarde et archivage.
> La sauvegarde permet de garder une copie des données présentes sur son disque dur "de travail" en cas de panne matérielle.
> L'archivage consiste à déplacer des fichiers sur support externe pour une conservation, sans garder une copie sur le disque dur.
> 
> ...




Tu as gagné le prix du Recentrage de débats 2007-2008 ;-)

(je dis ça pour rire mais tu explicites très bien le porblème)


----------



## Vince-mac (4 Novembre 2007)

Merci !
Je viens d'avoir un éclair. Mon problème majeur réside dans le fait que TM sauvegarde 30Go à chaque fois chaque heure... Depuis Panther, mes machines ont toujours été configurées avec FileVault, et si ma mémoire est bonne, FileVault transforme le dossier de départ en un fichier crypté unique (et donc énoooorme)... Qu'en pensez vous, c'est sans doute cela qui pose un problème ?


----------



## zerozerosix (4 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Tu as gagné le prix du Recentrage de débats 2007-2008 ;-)
> 
> (je dis ça pour rire mais tu explicites très bien le porblème)


 
:rateau:​


----------



## So6 (4 Novembre 2007)

Vince-mac a dit:


> Merci !
> Je viens d'avoir un éclair. Mon problème majeur réside dans le fait que TM sauvegarde 30Go à chaque fois chaque heure... Depuis Panther, mes machines ont toujours été configurées avec FileVault, et si ma mémoire est bonne, FileVault transforme le dossier de départ en un fichier crypté unique (et donc énoooorme)... Qu'en pensez vous, c'est sans doute cela qui pose un problème ?



J'en pense que :
1) c'est très sûrement ça le problème
2) Apple a dû demander à des ingénieurs Microsoft de programmer son truc pour ne même pas assurer la compatibilité avec FileVault ni même prévenir qu'il fallait utiliser l'un ou l'autre mais que les deux n'étaient pas de bons amis...


----------



## Tarul (4 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> J'en pense que :
> 1) c'est très sûrement ça le problème
> 2) Apple a dû demander à des ingénieurs Microsoft de programmer son truc pour ne même pas assurer la compatibilité avec FileVault ni même prévenir qu'il fallait utiliser l'un ou l'autre mais que les deux n'étaient pas de bons amis...



3) L'équipe dévelopant TM n'était pas la même que celle s'occupant du reste.


----------



## So6 (4 Novembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> 3) L'&#233;quipe d&#233;velopant TM n'&#233;tait pas la m&#234;me que celle s'occupant du reste.



Oui enfin le mot "coordination", dans un projet de cette envergure, c'est quand m&#234;me essentiel. Tout comme le mot "tests".


----------



## Xman (4 Novembre 2007)

Bon ! désolé je n'ai pas tout lu.
Mais TM sur mon "vieux" G5 iSight et DD externe Lacie 260 FW pour lequel j'ai voué une partition de sauvegarde de 180 GO, TM ne marche pas. Impossible de faire la première sauvegarde....et ce après 5 ou 6 tentatives, le max à 6,2 GO pour 140 de sauvegarde !!

Je suis repassé à DéjàVu et CCC......car cela me gonfle !!!

Je n'ai jamais vu une installation aussi compliquée...(je parle de Léo) et des applications avec des fonctionnements aussi aléatoires.


----------



## NoNo_01 (5 Novembre 2007)

Ce soir, Backupd consomme environ 83&#37; de CPU... je trouve que c'est quand m&#234;me bcp pour qqch qui devrait &#234;tre "transparent"...


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Novembre 2007)

Au secour!
Je vous explique mon probl&#232;me:
J'ai deux Macbook identiques (voir signature), et un DD de 500 Go (voir signature)

Or, j'ai 3 partition et j'utilise l'une d'entres-elle pour mon Macbook #1, et une autre pour le Macbook #2. J'ai essay&#233; Time Machine pour la premi&#232;re fois sur le Macbook #2, je fais la longue premi&#232;re sauvegarde, mais quand je clique sur l'icone time machine, il n'y a aucune sauvegarde! Comme s'il n'avait pas sauvegard&#233;!

J'ai essay&#233; de reformater le disque, vider la corbeille, r&#233;parer le disque/les autorisations, rien &#224; faire, TM fonctionne avec mon Macbook #1 et pas le #2

Que faire


----------



## EMqA (5 Novembre 2007)

J'ai pouss&#233; les tests de Time Machine de mon cot&#233;.
Tout se passait bien avec le Western Digital My book branch&#233; en usb. Aujourd'hui, je retente le coup en firewire. R&#233;sultat : Time machine me plante ma sauvegarde (copie de sauvegarde introuvable) avec impossibilit&#233; d'&#233;jecter le disque &#224; la cl&#233;.
En Clair, l'&#233;quation Time Machine + Firewire + My Book = plantage. Reste &#224; trouver qui est le fautif.

Edit :
En repassant en usb, je ne peux m&#234;me plus monter aucune des 2 partitions de ce disque, une seule &#233;tant d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; time machine.
Je laisse tomber time machine et revient &#224; super duper.


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Novembre 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> J'ai poussé les tests de Time Machine de mon coté.
> Tout se passait bien avec le Western Digital My book branché en usb. Aujourd'hui, je retente le coup en firewire. Résultat : Time machine me plante ma sauvegarde (copie de sauvegarde introuvable) avec impossibilité d'éjecter le disque à la clé.
> En Clair, l'équation Time Machine + Firewire + My Book = plantage. Reste à trouver qui est le fautif.
> 
> ...



Bizarre, j'utilise actuellement My Book Pro Edition + Firewire + TM 

Je vais essayer l'USB, bonne idée


----------



## Tarul (5 Novembre 2007)

Xman a dit:


> Bon ! désolé je n'ai pas tout lu.
> Mais TM sur mon "vieux" G5 iSight et DD externe Lacie 260 FW pour lequel j'ai voué une partition de sauvegarde de 180 GO, TM ne marche pas. Impossible de faire la première sauvegarde....et ce après 5 ou 6 tentatives, le max à 6,2 GO pour 140 de sauvegarde !!
> 
> Je suis repassé à DéjàVu et CCC......car cela me gonfle !!!
> ...



Pour ma part, j'ai tout exclus au niveau des dossiers pour la première sauvegarde. Puis j'ai inclus petit à petit d'autres dossiers et cela ne s'est pas trop mal passé.

As tu essayé cette méthode?


----------



## NoNo_01 (5 Novembre 2007)

Aucun souci avec TM + My Book pro 500Go + FW 800...


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Bizarre, j'utilise actuellement My Book Pro Edition + Firewire + TM
> 
> Je vais essayer l'USB, bonne idée



Vive l'USB!! J'ai manipulé, essayé différent truc durant quelques minutes et maintenant je peux sauvegarder!

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais youpi!


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2007)

Time Machine avait fait 16 Go de sauvegarde. IL a tout repris &#224; 0 sans rien dire et l&#224; il plafonne 6,46 Go depuis 1h30 pour le disque fait du boucan (disque moderne avec FW 800). C'est pas gagn&#233; pour moi. 

Question : Si on exclut tout, on sauvegarde quoi ?

Edit : 6,52 Go 
J'ai peur de le laisser toute la nuit et de le retrouver &#224; 7,25 Go sur 90 demain matin...


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2007)

Je crois que c''est So6 qui disait qu'on trouvait plein de choses sur les forums Apple...

Topic : Time Machine Killed My External Hard Drive
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1214221&tstart=15
Topic : Time Machine IS killing or corrupting disks
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1215979&tstart=0

6,62 Go maintenant.


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2007)

Ok je viens de mettre deux partitions du même volume que ma partition TimeMachine dans la confidentialité de Spotlight est ça accélère... un peu....

6,84 Go, tu parles!

Je croise les doigts. A demain


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2007)

Voilà c'est fait. Démarré à 22:39, Last à 07:39 pour 89,78 Go sur un MacBook Pro avec 3Go de RAM et un disque externe SilverDrive Alu Quattro 7200t/mn 

Fiou :casse:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2007)

Une solution aux problèmes de première sauvegarde


----------



## So6 (6 Novembre 2007)

Ouaip, apr&#232;s v&#233;rification sur Mac Intel, la carte Apple fonctionne aussi (en tout cas je touche du bois, depuis une semaine &#231;a fonctionne).


----------



## julien2004_2 (6 Novembre 2007)

Bonjours a tous.
Je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'utiliser TM avec un baladeur audio. J'ai un archos de 30go et je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser pour TM. Ya t'il une autre solution que d'etre obligé d'acheter un DDE?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2007)

julien2004_2 a dit:


> Bonjours a tous.
> Je voulais savoir s'il &#233;tait possible d'utiliser TM avec un baladeur audio. J'ai un archos de 30go et je n'arrive pas &#224; l'utiliser pour TM. Ya t'il une autre solution que d'etre oblig&#233; d'acheter un DDE?


Je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais Time Machine risque de se sentir &#224; l'&#233;troit dans 30 Go ou alors il va falloir exclure pas mal de trucs. Un disque dur externe serait peut-&#234;tre plus indiqu&#233;. Non ?


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais Time Machine risque de se sentir à l'étroit dans 30 Go ou alors il va falloir exclure pas mal de trucs. Un disque dur externe serait peut-être plus indiqué. Non ?




Je confirme que 30 GO, même pour le dossier d'un utilisateur, c'est trés trés petit. Sans compter qu'apple déconseille d'utiliser le DD pour Time machine et pour des données.

julien2004_2, la raison pour laquel tu ne peux pas utiliser TM sur ton archos, est soit :

un problème de format du système de fichier de ton archos
ton archos utiliser un mbr, ce qui est incompatible avec TM.
Je te conseille de ne pas changer ce genre de paramètres, car ton archos pourrait ne plus fonctionner.


----------



## julien2004_2 (6 Novembre 2007)

merci de vos réponse. je pense que je vais donc m'acheter un DD, depuis le temps que je devais le faire c'st l'occasion. Mon Macbook fait 80GO, a vore avis je devrais prendre un DD de combien sachant que j'ai beaucoup de photos, que je telecharge beaucoup de vidéos et de musiques?...... Au fait n'importe quelle DD est compatible ou il en faut des spéciaux??? vous connaissez un site ou je peux en trouver des pas chers et de bonne qualité???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2007)

julien2004_2 a dit:


> merci de vos r&#233;ponse. je pense que je vais donc m'acheter un DD, depuis le temps que je devais le faire c'st l'occasion. Mon Macbook fait 80GO, a vore avis je devrais prendre un DD de combien sachant que j'ai beaucoup de photos, que je telecharge beaucoup de vid&#233;os et de musiques?...... Au fait n'importe quelle DD est compatible ou il en faut des sp&#233;ciaux??? vous connaissez un site ou je peux en trouver des pas chers et de bonne qualit&#233;???


Taille : au moins 80 Go (forc&#233;ment)
Compatibilit&#233; : tous. Mais privil&#233;gie ceux qui offrent une connexion FireWire, plus rapide que l'USB 2 bien qu'en th&#233;orie ce soit l'inverse.
Site : chez MacWay, il para&#238;t qu'il y en a des biens et pas chers.

D'autres questions ?


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2007)

Les ventilos du MBP démarrent à fond dès que TimeMachine fait sa sauvegarde...


----------



## Tiberius (6 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Ouaip, apr&#232;s v&#233;rification sur Mac Intel, la carte Apple fonctionne aussi (en tout cas je touche du bois, depuis une semaine &#231;a fonctionne).



Pareil. 

Sinon ma frangine &#224; un Mac Intel et son disque externe My Book &#233;tait formatt&#233; en FAT. TM l'a reformatt&#233; en ... carte Apple. Donc il est possible que tous ceux ayant branch&#233; un HD FAT sur Mac Intel soient en carte Apple et non pas GUID. :mouais:


----------



## figaro (7 Novembre 2007)

Salut tout le monde 



EMqA a dit:


> J'ai poussé les tests de Time Machine de mon coté.
> Tout se passait bien avec le Western Digital My book branché en usb. Aujourd'hui, je retente le coup en firewire. Résultat : Time machine me plante ma sauvegarde (copie de sauvegarde introuvable) avec impossibilité d'éjecter le disque à la clé.
> En Clair, l'équation Time Machine + Firewire + My Book = plantage. Reste à trouver qui est le fautif.
> 
> ...



J'ai exactement le même problème que toi. De mon côté Time Machine doit sauvegarder 76 Go environ, il s'arrête à 56Go puis j'ai les même messages d'erreur et impossible de reprendre une sauvegarde qui marche.

J'utilise un boitié AluIce de chez Macway, avec un disque dur Samsung 250Go à l'intérieur, le tout connecté en FW 800 sur mon MBP.

je résume mon équation  : Time Machine + FW 800 + Boitier AluIce = plantage.

En comparant avec ton équation serait-ce le FW que Time Machine a du mal à gérer ?

Je vais essayé de partitionner en deux, puis repartitionner en une seule partition pour voir. 

p.s : je souhaiterais à l'avenir stocker 30 Go de données autres que cells situées sur mon mac sur le même disque dur externe et sur la même partition que time machine, Apple le déconseille à ce que j'ai compris mais quels sont les risques ?


----------



## NoNo_01 (7 Novembre 2007)

Non.. TM+FW 800+ My Book fonctionne tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien!!!

Mais il me semble qu'il y des soucis FW sur pas mal de bo&#238;tiers Macway... (&#224; confirmer)


----------



## figaro (8 Novembre 2007)

NoNo_01 a dit:


> Non.. TM+FW 800+ My Book fonctionne très très bien!!!
> 
> Mais il me semble qu'il y des soucis FW sur pas mal de boîtiers Macway... (à confirmer)



Ouille, j'avais commandé ce boitier expres pour le FW 800 (voir même le eSATA un jour).

J'ai oublié de préciser que lorsque je relance la sauvegarde (qui est de toute evidence incomplete car il manque 20 Go et que TM me dit qu'il n'y a ni de "sauvegarde la plus récente", ni de "sauvegarde la plus ancienne") elle avance Ko par Ko (jusqu'à 20 Ko environ) pour ensuite m'afficher un message d'erreur.


----------



## barlos (8 Novembre 2007)

bon je me permet de copier un message dans ce topic,n'ayant pas de réponses dans celui des "périphériques" 




bon, en attente de mon mb pro 17 qui doit arriver autour du 15 novembre (mon 1er mac :rateau: ) je suis en train de regarder pour l'achat d'un disque externe pour les sauvegardes de time machine, et pour le montage vidéo.

je me suis fixé sur 2 modèles en particulier, dont voici les liens :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/693...o-7200tmn.html


http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_...ro_500_Go.html


merci de m'aider a faire mon choix 
 		 	 		 		 			 	   	 		  vbrep_register("4467684


----------



## Toumak (8 Novembre 2007)

moi, no soucis avec TM depuis 2 semaines piles  
et pourtant sur une partition interne  
tout roule, c'est le bonheur ce leopard :love:


----------



## helpe (8 Novembre 2007)

J'ai le message suivant sur Time machine:

"*Erreur de time Machine*
Impossible de terminer la copie de sauvegarde. Une erreur s'est produite lors de la création du répertoire de sauvegarde."
​Sachant que j'ai le "family pack" installé sur deux machines (2 iMac: un 17" et un 20"). Le backup a très bien marché sur le 17" sur un vieux DD de 80Go reformaté après 2 ans d'utilisation sur un PC; et impossible de faire tourner Time Machine sur le 20" avec un superbe DD LaCie de 230Go que j'utilisais déjà sur le même MAC et que j'ai formaté pour l'occasion.

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée ? Je prendrais assez mal le fait d'être obligé de me racheter un DD, d'autant qu'il me faut au moins 200 Go.


----------



## NoNo_01 (8 Novembre 2007)

Y'a deja un post &#233;pingl&#233; pour les pb de TM...


----------



## helpe (9 Novembre 2007)

Oui, mais le pb que j'ai n'est pas &#233;voqu&#233; dans le post existant, d'o&#249; cette nouvelle demande...

*Time Machine : configuration, aide, probl&#232;mes et disque dur*

Ton post y a donc sa place&#8230; Hop fusion&#8230;


----------



## dendritique (9 Novembre 2007)

Encore une petite question: est-ce que le schéma suivant est possible?

Avoir 2 DD externes connectés sur mon PB, un en FW400, l'autre en FW800. Faire une sauvegarde du DD FW800 sur le FW400 via TM?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Novembre 2007)

dendritique a dit:


> Avoir 2 DD externes connectés sur mon PB, un en FW400, l'autre en FW800. Faire une sauvegarde du DD FW800 sur le FW400 via TM?



Moi, je mettrais le TM sur le 800 : si ça rentre en 400 dans le PB, ça ressortira à l'aise dans du 800, 
mais l'inverse me paraît être un goulot d'étranglement (le débit du 400 risque de ne supporter pas ce qui lui arrivera en 800).

Pour mettre TM en 400, je le chainerais directement sur le DD FW800 (si celui-ci a un port FW400 disponible), sans passer par le Mac.


----------



## NoNo_01 (9 Novembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> mais l'inverse me paraît être un goulot d'étranglement (le débit du 400 risque de ne supporter pas ce qui lui arrivera en 800).



Pas de souci.. la vitesse de com du FW est dynamique en fonction des partenaires...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir

En plus des sauvegardes Time machine, faites vous une autre sauvegarde comme un clone de votre DD ?

Albert


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Novembre 2007)

L'avantage du clone, c'est qu'il est la copie conforme, complète et bootable.

L'avantage de TM, c'est de voyager dans le temps, sur des fichiers choisis.

Bon, on peut aussi rendre TM bootable, mais il vaut peut-être mieux encore le doubler d'un clone, le temps d'être sûr de soi, de lui...


----------



## helpe (10 Novembre 2007)

helpe a dit:


> Oui, mais le pb que j'ai n'est pas &#233;voqu&#233; dans le post existant, d'o&#249; cette nouvelle demande...
> 
> *Time Machine : configuration, aide, probl&#232;mes et disque dur*
> 
> Ton post y a donc sa place&#8230; Hop fusion&#8230;


Bien, bien, bien...
Il n'en demeure as moins que PERSONNE ne semble disponible pour m'aider &#224; r&#233;soudre mon probl&#232;me...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2007)

helpe a dit:


> Bien, bien, bien...
> Il n'en demeure as moins que PERSONNE ne semble disponible pour m'aider à résoudre mon problème...


C'est pas une question de disponibilité, ici ce n'est pas un SAV

C'est d'avoir une réponse à donner

Tiens déjà passe par utilitaire de disque, sélectionne tes DDs et clique sur "Info" et tu nous mets une copie écran pour chacun de tes DDs


----------



## LeProf (10 Novembre 2007)

Halbert a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> En plus des sauvegardes Time machine, faites vous une autre sauvegarde comme un clone de votre DD ?
> 
> Albert



Je suis pass&#233; &#224; Leopard et j'utilise TM, mais effectivement j'ai gard&#233; aussi une habitude toute r&#233;cente (cf mon probl&#234;me de DD interne mort en Septembre sur Macbook) de faire des clones de sauvegarde une fois par semaine avec superduper.

Ma config sur le nouveau mac mini: un iom&#233;ga minimax de 500 Go partitionn&#233; en 3:

- partition TM de 120 Go
- partition Donn&#233;es de 100 Go avec biblioth&#232;que iphoto et itunes
- partition Montage vid&#233;o 250 Go avec mes imovie events

Pour l'instant tout roule.

La seule remarque; au d&#233;but en utilisant TM, je n'avais fait aucune exclusion, en une nuit (je n'&#233;teins pas le mini) j'ai satur&#233; la partition de 120 go  
Depuis j'ai donc fait des exclusions, notamment le dossier Applications, qui ne change pas toutes les heures donc ce n'est pas la peine de le prendre en compte.
Si d'autres personne pouvaient donner leur type d'exclusion, cela pourrait donner des id&#233;es....
Enfin, je trouve dommage que dans TM il n'y ai pas une configuration possible pour suspendre TM quand l'ordinateur est en sommeil et que personne ne travaille dessus, dans le cas ou l'ordi reste allum&#233; en permanence.
Sinon oblig&#233; de passer tous les soirs et matins par le bouton d'activation/d&#233;sactivation.


----------



## chupastar (10 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'aurai aimé savoir s'il y avait u raccourci clavier pour lancer TimeMachine, car j'ai enlevé l'icône du Dock (prend trop de place pour le peu de fois que je vais l'utiliser...) et c'est pas pratique non plus d'aller rechercher l'application, même avec Spotlight à chaque fois qu'on en a l'utilité.

Merci.


----------



## bgali (10 Novembre 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> J'ai poussé les tests de Time Machine de mon coté.
> Tout se passait bien avec le Western Digital My book branché en usb. Aujourd'hui, je retente le coup en firewire. Résultat : Time machine me plante ma sauvegarde (copie de sauvegarde introuvable) avec impossibilité d'éjecter le disque à la clé.
> En Clair, l'équation Time Machine + Firewire + My Book = plantage. Reste à trouver qui est le fautif.
> 
> ...



Je suis quand même surpris de ce plantage parce qu'avec TimeMachine j'ai, moi aussi, un Western Digital My Book de 750 Go qui marche parfaitement bien en Firewire 800 . 

Mais avant d'en arriver là j'ai eu moi aussi des problèmes de plantages avec TimeMachine. Si je me souviens bien j'ai fait les opérations suivantes :

- Mettre Western Digital My book en USB pour qu'il monte dans Uitilitaire de Disque
- Ouvrir Utilitaire de Disque
- Choisir onglet "Partitionner"
- Choisir "2 partitions"
- Cliquer sur "Options (en bas)
- Marquer "Tableau de Partition GUID"
- Cliquer sur OK
- Cliquer sur "APPLIQUER"
- Le disque se partitionne en 2 disques
- Revenir à "partitionner"
- Choisir UNE partition
- Le disque se partitionne en UNE partition
- Faire effacer et le disque est prêt pour TimeMachine en Fireware 800, tout du moins chez moi et depuis je n'ai plus de problème avec TimeMachine
- Va à TimeMachine et sélectionne ton Western Digital My Book comme disque TimeMachine
- TimeMachine fait sa première sauvegarde COMPLETE et le reste suivra, si, si


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurai aimé savoir s'il y avait u raccourci clavier pour lancer TimeMachine, car j'ai enlevé l'icône du Dock (prend trop de place pour le peu de fois que je vais l'utiliser...) et c'est pas pratique non plus d'aller rechercher l'application, même avec Spotlight à chaque fois qu'on en a l'utilité.
> 
> Merci.


Tu t'en crée un via les préférences clavier


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> La seule remarque; au début en utilisant TM, je n'avais fait aucune exclusion, en une nuit (je n'éteins pas le mini) j'ai saturé la partition de 120 go
> 
> Si d'autres personne pouvaient donner leur type d'exclusion, cela pourrait donner des idées....



As-tu vérifié si TM enregistrait tes bibliothèques iTunes et iPhoto ? Si tu as déjà une partition dédiée, elles pourraient être d'abord supprimées puis exclues...

TM semblerait voir la partition Windows comme un seul fichier, et la recopierait donc en entier à chaque minime modification : à vérifier et supprimer+exclure aussi ? :hein:

(TM offre la possibilité de supprimer  -après sauvegarde(s)-  les Dossiers qu'on souhaite)


----------



## chupastar (10 Novembre 2007)

Ben je ne savais m&#234;me pas que c'&#233;tait possible... 4 ans sur Mac mais je ne connais pas les choses simples...

Merci!

Edit: ben non en fait, je n'arrive pas &#224; cr&#233;er un raccourcis qui me lance Time Machine...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Ben je ne savais même pas que c'était possible... 4 ans sur Mac mais je ne connais pas les choses simples...
> 
> Merci!
> 
> Edit: ben non en fait, je n'arrive pas à créer un raccourcis qui me lance Time Machine...


Tu as essayé de cliquer sur le petit "+" en bas des raccourcis. Tu auras une fenêtre ou tu peux dans le menu déroulant choisir "Time Machine" en dessous je suppose qu'il faut taper le nom exact d'un des menus de Time machine puis dessous affecter le raccourci clavier désiré Je n'ai pas pu le faire vu que je n'ai pas encore configurer TM


----------



## chupastar (10 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu as essayé de cliquer sur le petit "+" en bas des raccourcis. Tu auras une fenêtre ou tu peux dans le menu déroulant choisir "Time Machine" en dessous je suppose qu'il faut taper le nom exact d'un des menus de Time machine puis dessous affecter le raccourci clavier désiré Je n'ai pas pu le faire vu que je n'ai pas encore configurer TM



Oui, j'ai bien cliqué sur le "+" pour tenter de créer un raccourci, ensuite je choisi l'application TimeMachine, je choisis un raccourci clavier (j'ai pris cmde + maj + T) et le raccourci se créer.

Mais lorsque je suis dans le Finder il ne se passe rien quand je fais ce raccourci.

Aussi, pour donner le nom exacte d'un des menus de Time Machine c'est impossible puisque Time Machine n'a pas de barre des menus... Dans le Finder non plus, il m'aurait fallu quelques chose comme "Lancer Time Machine"   :hein:


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Oui, j'ai bien cliqué sur le "+" pour tenter de créer un raccourci, ensuite je choisi l'application TimeMachine, je choisis un raccourci clavier (j'ai pris cmde + maj + T) et le raccourci se créer.
> 
> Mais lorsque je suis dans le Finder il ne se passe rien quand je fais ce raccourci.
> 
> Aussi, pour donner le nom exacte d'un des menus de Time Machine c'est impossible puisque Time Machine n'a pas de barre des menus... Dans le Finder non plus, il m'aurait fallu quelques chose comme "Lancer Time Machine"   :hein:


Ben tu fais un petit script pour lancer TM et tu le lances via un raccourci


----------



## chupastar (10 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben tu fais un petit script pour lancer TM et tu le lances via un raccourci


Si seulement je savais faire des scripts... En plus je crois que dans ce cas l&#224; &#231;a redevient plus simple d'utiliser spotlight pour lancer TM...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2007)

Ce matin je suis all&#233; chez l'Apple Premium Reseller (iConcept &#224; Bordeaux) ou j'ai achet&#233; mon iMac pour acheter un disque dur externe. J'ai appris 2 choses au sujet de Time Machine (d&#233;sol&#233; si cela a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit :rose :

- La sauvegarde Time Machine est un fichier invisible. On ne peut donc pas la supprimer sauf en formatant le disque dur.
- si on laisse Time Machine sauvegarder tout, en r&#233;alit&#233; il ne sauvegarde pas tout. Il ne sauvegarde pas par exemple l'int&#233;gralit&#233; des applications Apple car il part du principe qu'on peut les restaurer avec les disques d'installations.


----------



## Tiberius (10 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce matin je suis all&#233; chez l'Apple Premium Reseller (iConcept &#224; Bordeaux) ou j'ai achet&#233; mon iMac pour acheter un disque dur externe. J'ai appris 2 choses au sujet de Time Machine (d&#233;sol&#233; si cela a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit :rose :
> 
> - La sauvegarde Time Machine est un fichier invisible. On ne peut donc pas la supprimer sauf en formatant le disque dur.
> - si on laisse Time Machine sauvegarder tout, en r&#233;alit&#233; il ne sauvegarde pas tout. Il ne sauvegarde pas par exemple l'int&#233;gralit&#233; des applications Apple car il part du principe qu'on peut les restaurer avec les disques d'installations.



Va falloir changer de receleur ... euh ... reseller, j'ai l'impression qu'il t'a dit des b&#234;tises (ou alors j'ai des options cach&#233;es sur ma TM qui font apparaitre le dossier de sauvegarde et les applis Apple dedans)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2007)

Tiberius a dit:


> Ca falloir changer de receleur ... euh ... reseller, j'ai l'impression qu'il t'a dit des b&#234;tises (ou alors j'ai des options cach&#233;s sur ma TM qui font apparaitre le dossier de sauvegarde et les applis Apple dedans)


Ouais ben, pour l'instant, ils d&#233;couvrent eux aussi. Alors ils ne ma&#238;trisent peut-&#234;tre pas encore toutes les subtilit&#233;s de la b&#234;te. :rateau: 

Et toi, t'as besoin d'un nouveau clavier, non ?


----------



## Tiberius (10 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ouais ben, pour l'instant, ils découvrent eux aussi. Alors ils ne maîtrisent peut-être pas encore toutes les subtilités de la bête. :rateau:
> 
> Et toi, t'as besoin d'un nouveau clavier, non ?



Oui, j'ai trop de 'c' et pas assez de 'v'


----------



## iBapt (10 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

depuis hier, j'ai une icône dans la barre des menus que je voudrai bien supprimer
quel rapport avec Time Machine me direz-vous ?
en fait, je crois que c'est lié à Time Machine, mais je n'en suis pas sûr
j'ai essayé de regarder dans les pref de TM, mais rien...

voici une capture :

Voir la pièce jointe 15474


Merci de votre aide


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> depuis hier, j'ai une icône dans la barre des menus que je voudrai bien supprimer
> quel rapport avec Time Machine me direz-vous ?
> ...


Cliquer sur l'icône avec la touche "Pomme" (Command) puis le glisser hors de la barre


----------



## iBapt (10 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Cliquer sur l'icône avec la touche "Pomme" (Command) puis le glisser hors de la barre



Merci, c'est vraiment génial, je ne connaissais pas cette manip'


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> depuis hier, j'ai une icône dans la barre des menus que je voudrai bien supprimer
> quel rapport avec Time Machine me direz-vous ?
> ...



C'est lié au logiciel de fonds d'écran Desktoptopia 

Albert


----------



## _m_apman (10 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai install&#233; Leopard sur mon iMac. un petit probl&#232;me avec l'airport mais sinon, c'est tout bon.

Concernant TM, il me semblait avoir compris que si mon disque TM n'&#233;tait pas branch&#233; au moment des sauvegardes, alors celles-ci ci &#233;taient mises en cache sur mon disque principal jusqu'&#224; ce que je rebranche mon disque TM...
Ai-je mal compris ?


----------



## Felisse (10 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Non ce n'est pas une histoire de cache.

En fait, &#224; chaque modification d'un fichier sur le disque, le noyau (la partie essentielle d'un syst&#232;me d'exploitation, qui s'occupe de toutes les t&#226;ches de base, comme l'&#233;criture sur disque) va noter le nom du r&#233;pertoire dans lequel est ce fichier. Il le note dans des fichiers cach&#233;s (.fseventd) compress&#233;s.

Quand TM passe, il va lire ces fichiers, et v&#233;rifier lui-m&#234;me ce qu'il faut sauvegarder.

Si une sauvegarde pr&#233;vue n'a pu avoir lieu (disque pas branch&#233;, alimentation du portable non branch&#233;e, etc...), les fichiers .fseventd continue &#224; se remplir.... rien de plus.


----------



## _m_apman (10 Novembre 2007)

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris...

Prenons un exemple : 

Ma dernière sauvegarde s'est faite aujourdhui à 22h23. 
Je debranche mon disque TM.
Je créée un fichier. Je l'enregistre. 
A 23h23, alors que la sauvegarde devrait se déclencher, mon disque n'est pas branché. 
A 23h30. Je supprime mon fichier. 
A 23h35, je branche mon disque TM.

Mon fichier sera-t-il sauvegardé ?


----------



## Felisse (10 Novembre 2007)

Le point important &#224; noter dans ce que j'ai dis pr&#233;c&#233;demment est que quand un fichier est modifi&#233;, c'est le nom du r&#233;pertoire auquel il appartient qui est not&#233; dans .fseventd.
Donc quand TM lance sa sauvegarde, il a une liste des r&#233;pertoires dans lesquels il doit v&#233;rifier un &#224; un quel fichier doit &#234;tre sauvegard&#233;.

Dans ton exemple, si le fichier appartient &#224; /Users/toto/Documents alors TM va comparer le contenu de ce r&#233;pertoire lors de la derni&#232;re sauvegarde, et son &#233;tat actuel. Le fichier ayant &#233;t&#233; supprim&#233; en cours de route, il ne sera donc pas sauvegarder.

Il faut vraiment imaginer TM comme quelque chose qui prend une "photo" en un moment donn&#233;...
Le reste (le coup du fichier .fseventd) ne sont que ruses d'informaticiens pour rendre TM le plus rapide possible...


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Novembre 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Le point important &#224; noter dans ce que j'ai dis pr&#233;c&#233;demment est que quand un fichier est modifi&#233;, c'est le nom du r&#233;pertoire auquel il appartient qui est not&#233; dans .fseventd.
> Donc quand TM lance sa sauvegarde, il a une liste des r&#233;pertoires dans lesquels il doit v&#233;rifier un &#224; un quel fichier doit &#234;tre sauvegard&#233;.
> 
> Dans ton exemple, si le fichier appartient &#224; /Users/toto/Documents alors TM va comparer le contenu de ce r&#233;pertoire lors de la derni&#232;re sauvegarde, et son &#233;tat actuel. Le fichier ayant &#233;t&#233; supprim&#233; en cours de route, il ne sera donc pas sauvegarder.
> ...



Ah ces informaticiens 

Oula c'&#233;tait pas mon post le plus pertinent sa


----------



## _m_apman (11 Novembre 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Le point important à noter dans ce que j'ai dis précédemment est que quand un fichier est modifié, c'est le nom du répertoire auquel il appartient qui est noté dans .fseventd.
> Donc quand TM lance sa sauvegarde, il a une liste des répertoires dans lesquels il doit vérifier un à un quel fichier doit être sauvegardé.
> 
> Dans ton exemple, si le fichier appartient à /Users/toto/Documents alors TM va comparer le contenu de ce répertoire lors de la dernière sauvegarde, et son état actuel. Le fichier ayant été supprimé en cours de route, il ne sera donc pas sauvegarder.
> ...


Ok. Ce fonctionnement est très décevant et rend TM moins pratique. J'ai pas trop envie de laisser brancher mon disque externe en permanence et encore moins de l'allumer et l'éteindre avec l'iMac. Mes sauvegardes seront donc en pointillés...
Mais bon, c'est déjà ça...


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Novembre 2007)

_m_apman a dit:


> Ok. Ce fonctionnement est tr&#232;s d&#233;cevant et rend TM moins pratique. J'ai pas trop envie de laisser brancher mon disque externe en permanence et encore moins de l'allumer et l'&#233;teindre avec l'iMac. Mes sauvegardes seront donc en pointill&#233;s...
> Mais bon, c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a...




Tu croyais qu'il faisait une sauvegarde par seconde de ton Mac :mouais:

R&#233;fl&#233;chis combien d'espace tu devra utiliser en 1 semaine pour tout stocker sa! (8 - 9 To) 

Quelques part il y a des limites, et cette limite s'arr&#234;te &#224; une fois/l'heure, c'est d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien je trouve


----------



## Cricri (11 Novembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> L'avantage du clone, c'est qu'il est la copie conforme, complète et bootable.
> 
> L'avantage de TM, c'est de voyager dans le temps, sur des fichiers choisis.
> 
> Bon, on peut aussi rendre TM bootable, mais il vaut peut-être mieux encore le doubler d'un clone, le temps d'être sûr de soi, de lui...



J'ai décidé de refaire une archive install de Leopard suite à des problèmes avec Safari et Spotligh. Alors que la mise à jour depuis Tiger avait marché, Archiv Install là n'a pas marché (message d'erreur m'indiquant que mon dossier utilisateur n'avait pas pu être utilisé est qu'il se trouvait dans "ancien Système").

J'ai donc fait une restauration depuis TimeMachine. Plein de problèmes ensuite, le Finder et Spotlight plantait à répétition. Inutilisable. J'ai essayé de réparé les autorisations (plein de problèmes) mais pas mieux. IL a fallu que je refasse une mise à jour avec le DVD de Léopard par dessus.

Donc ce qui a marché pour moi c'est la restauration de tout grâce à TimeMachine avec le DVD de Léopard + réinstallation du système pardessus. 
Et encore. Je vois maintenant que mon dossier Utilitaires n'a pas été restauré, mais remplacé par un autre. Au passage je perds ce que j'avais mis dedans (j'ai pas l'énergie de comprendre, mais pour diverses raisons j'avais basculé en Anglais dans les prefs International avant que je me lance dans tout ça. Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport...)

J'ai hâte que SuperDuper soit à jour!  
La synchro dans CCC ça donne la même chose que Smart Update dans SuperDuper?


----------



## Toumak (11 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Tu croyais qu'il faisait une sauvegarde par seconde de ton Mac :mouais:
> 
> Réfléchis combien d'espace tu devra utiliser en 1 semaine pour tout stocker sa! (8 - 9 To)
> 
> Quelques part il y a des limites, et cette limite s'arrête à une fois/l'heure, c'est déjà très très bien je trouve



il ya moyen de modifier le délai entre deux sauvegardes


----------



## _m_apman (11 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Tu croyais qu'il faisait une sauvegarde par seconde de ton Mac :mouais:
> 
> Réfléchis combien d'espace tu devra utiliser en 1 semaine pour tout stocker sa! (8 - 9 To)
> 
> Quelques part il y a des limites, et cette limite s'arrête à une fois/l'heure, c'est déjà très très bien je trouve


T'es trop sympa toi. J'aime bien tes réponses.  

Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que TM pourrait être un peu plus smart : il pourrait fonctionner de la même façon que le disque dur TM soit branché ou pas. Tout simplement. J'espérais juste que les incrémentales soient quand même faites toutes les heures, mise en cache sur le disque local et envoyées vers le disque dédié TM dès qu'il est branché.

Je ne demande pas une sauvegarde toutes les micro secondes car le problème ne se situe pas au niveau du délai entre chaque sauvegarde. Imagine que je ne branche pas mon disque pendant une semaine...


----------



## Toumak (11 Novembre 2007)

_m_apman a dit:


> Imagine que je ne branche pas mon disque pendant une semaine...



ben t'es dans le caca


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Novembre 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> depuis hier, j'ai une icône dans la barre des menus que je voudrai bien supprimer
> quel rapport avec Time Machine me direz-vous ?
> ...


C'est l'ic&#244;ne de synchro de .Mac 

On peut la d&#233;sactiver dans Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me>.Mac>Synchronisation>Afficher l'&#233;tat dans la barre des menus.


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il ya moyen de modifier le délai entre deux sauvegardes





Je sais, je l'ai déja lu sur ton site  (Apple Stuut Addict )


----------



## Toumak (11 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je sais, je l'ai déja lu sur ton site  (Apple Stuut Addict )



yeah man :style:


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Novembre 2007)

_m_apman a dit:


> T'es trop sympa toi. J'aime bien tes réponses.
> 
> Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que TM pourrait être un peu plus smart : il pourrait fonctionner de la même façon que le disque dur TM soit branché ou pas. Tout simplement. J'espérais juste que les incrémentales soient quand même faites toutes les heures, mise en cache sur le disque local et envoyées vers le disque dédié TM dès qu'il est branché.
> 
> Je ne demande pas une sauvegarde toutes les micro secondes car le problème ne se situe pas au niveau du délai entre chaque sauvegarde. Imagine que je ne branche pas mon disque pendant une semaine...




Désolé, je ne voulais pas être trop sec :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

ca a peut-être été dit mais....
j'ai eu de gros problème à cause de mon scanner Canon Lide 60. Rédémarrage forcé, des logiciels qui ne marchaient plus comme mail....
Je ne m'en sors plus 

Comment avec TM  remettre l'ordinateur comme il était un jour donné ? Est-ce possible ?
Ou TM ne sert-il qu'à récupérer des fichiers ?

Albert

Albert


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Novembre 2007)

Halbert a dit:


> ca a peut-&#234;tre &#233;t&#233; dit mais....
> j'ai eu de gros probl&#232;me &#224; cause de mon scanner Canon Lide 60. R&#233;d&#233;marrage forc&#233;, des logiciels qui ne marchaient plus comme mail....
> Je ne m'en sors plus
> 
> ...




Oui bien s&#251;r qu'on peut, je l'ai d&#233;ja fait sans probl&#232;me 

Boot sur le DVD de L&#233;opard (avec C enfonc&#233; au d&#233;marrage)

En haut, tu s&#233;lectionne utilitaire --> Restauration Time Machine

Tu peut restaurer ton Mac &#224; la date voulue 

G&#233;nial non!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Oui bien sûr qu'on peut, je l'ai déja fait sans problème
> 
> Boot sur le DVD de Léopard (avec C enfoncé au démarrage)
> 
> ...


merci c'est ce que je vais faire ! merci

Albert


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Novembre 2007)

Halbert a dit:


> merci c'est ce que je vais faire ! merci
> 
> Albert



Et puis, tu a essayé? 

Donne nous des nouvelles!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Et puis, tu a essayé?
> 
> Donne nous des nouvelles!




Oui ça m'a pris 5 heures. Et curieusement tous les problèmes n'ont pas disparu, c'est vraiment curieux !

J'en arrive à penser que le système léopard n'est pas fiable.

Et si je refais une installation par mises à jour, je risque quoi ?

Albert


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

Halbert a dit:


> Oui ça m'a pris 5 heures. Et curieusement tous les problèmes n'ont pas disparu, c'est vraiment curieux !
> 
> J'en arrive à penser que le système léopard n'est pas fiable.
> 
> ...



une réinstallation sur ton installation Leopard ? c'est un peu bizzare
et je suis pas sûr que tes problèmes disparaissent


----------



## suzieetdan (13 Novembre 2007)

a chaque fois que je mets en route mon dd externe au lieu de sauvgarder les nouveaute il me fait une sauvgarde complete ce qui fait que le dd externe est plein tres rapidement
aurais je oublié quelque chose?? merci


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

suzieetdan a dit:


> a chaque fois que je mets en route mon dd externe au lieu de sauvgarder les nouveaute il me fait une sauvgarde complete ce qui fait que le dd externe est plein tres rapidement
> aurais je oublié quelque chose?? merci



étrange ça  

si tu n'en as pas besoin, commence déjà par virer tout ce qui est fichiers et dossiers système des sauvegardes timemachine


----------



## bgali (13 Novembre 2007)

suzieetdan a dit:


> a chaque fois que je mets en route mon dd externe au lieu de sauvgarder les nouveaute il me fait une sauvgarde complete ce qui fait que le dd externe est plein tres rapidement
> aurais je oublié quelque chose?? merci



A mon avis il faut laisser ton DD en marche tout le temps car je pense que dès que l'on branche un DD ou qu'on le remet en route TimeMachine refait automatiquement une sauvegarde complète comme à la première fois


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

bgali a dit:


> A mon avis il faut laisser ton DD en marche tout le temps car je pense que dès que l'on branche un DD ou qu'on le remet en route TimeMachine refait automatiquement une sauvegarde complète comme à la première fois



non


----------



## bgali (13 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non



Tu peux dévellopper STP


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

bgali a dit:


> Tu peux dévellopper STP



LOL ! 
non, tu disais que si on débranche le disque de sauvegarde de TM et qu'on le rebranche, TM refait une sauvegarde complète
et ben je disais juste que c'est faux, c'est tout


----------



## Ligeard (13 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir Leopard il y a une semaine maintenant et je me prépare à l'installer seulement j'ai encore quelques soucis avec Time machine. Je souhaite m'acheter un disque dur externe sur lequel j'aimerais d'une part faire mes sauvegardes à l'aide de Time machine et d'autre part faire une partition pour installer windows. 
Je dois reconnaître que je suis encore amateur avec mac OS X, et que je n'ai jamais installé boot camp donc cela fait beaucoup de nouveautés en une fois.
Ce que je ne sais pas c'est dans quel ordre procédé, c'est à dire d'abord sauvegarde avec time machine puis installer boot camp et windows ou inversement. D'ailleurs je pense qu'il est possible d'avoir sur un même disque dur externe les deux, non? Ou est-ce que Time machine va se servir de tout l'espace du disque et il ne me sera plus possible de créer une partition sur ce disque?
 Voilà désolé si ces questions paraissent un peu simplistes, mais je préfére me renseigner avant de mal faire.
 Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

Ligeard a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de recevoir Leopard il y a une semaine maintenant et je me prépare à l'installer seulement j'ai encore quelques soucis avec Time machine. Je souhaite m'acheter un disque dur externe sur lequel j'aimerais d'une part faire mes sauvegardes à l'aide de Time machine et d'autre part faire une partition pour installer windows.
> Je dois reconnaître que je suis encore amateur avec mac OS X, et que je n'ai jamais installé boot camp donc cela fait beaucoup de nouveautés en une fois.
> Ce que je ne sais pas c'est dans quel ordre procédé, c'est à dire d'abord sauvegarde avec time machine puis installer boot camp et windows ou inversement. D'ailleurs je pense qu'il est possible d'avoir sur un même disque dur externe les deux, non? Ou est-ce que Time machine va se servir de tout l'espace du disque et il ne me sera plus possible de créer une partition sur ce disque?
> ...



on ne peut pas installer windows sur un disque externe :modo:


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on ne peut pas installer windows sur un disque externe :modo:


Si si, faut juste aller chez Auchan


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si si, faut juste aller chez Auchan



WTF ?!


----------



## bgali (13 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> LOL !
> non, tu disais que si on débranche le disque de sauvegarde de TM et qu'on le rebranche, TM refait une sauvegarde complète
> et ben je disais juste que c'est faux, c'est tout



Essai fait chez moi et tu as .. RAISON I


----------



## Ligeard (13 Novembre 2007)

D'accord, merci pour le renseignement. Par contre dans ce cas est-ce que je peux me servir de mon disque dur externe à la fois pour les sauvegardes via Time machine, et d'autre part pour y stocker mes données personnelles comme musique, vidéos et photos  tout en pouvant les utiliser librement lorsque je suis sur Leopard, j'entends par là est-ce que front row m'affichera les films sur le disque dur externe ou non? Et dois-je faire quelque chose de particulier pour préparer le disque à stocker mes fichiers ou il suffit que je les envoie?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2007)

Ligeard a dit:


> D'accord, merci pour le renseignement. Par contre dans ce cas est-ce que je peux me servir de mon disque dur externe &#224; la fois pour les sauvegardes via Time machine, et d'autre part pour y stocker mes donn&#233;es personnelles comme musique, vid&#233;os et photos  tout en pouvant les utiliser librement lorsque je suis sur Leopard, j'entends par l&#224; est-ce que front row m'affichera les films sur le disque dur externe ou non? Et dois-je faire quelque chose de particulier pour pr&#233;parer le disque &#224; stocker mes fichiers ou il suffit que je les envoie?
> Merci d'avance.


Pour mettre &#224; la fois les sauvegardes Time Machine et d'autres fichiers, je pense que le plus pratique est de le partitionner. C'est ce que j'ai fait avec le mien : une partition pour Time Machine (quand je serai pass&#233; &#224; Leopard) et une pour le reste (sur laquelle j'ai clon&#233; mon disque dur interne).


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

Ligeard a dit:


> D'accord, merci pour le renseignement. Par contre dans ce cas est-ce que je peux me servir de mon disque dur externe à la fois pour les sauvegardes via Time machine, et d'autre part pour y stocker mes données personnelles comme musique, vidéos et photos  tout en pouvant les utiliser librement lorsque je suis sur Leopard, j'entends par là est-ce que front row m'affichera les films sur le disque dur externe ou non? Et dois-je faire quelque chose de particulier pour préparer le disque à stocker mes fichiers ou il suffit que je les envoie?
> Merci d'avance.



oui, c'est faisable sans soucis, mais comme l'a dit le gentil grand canard () il est plutôt conseillé de faire 2 partitions distinctes

pour que tes fichiers soient lisibles dans front row, il faut que :
les musique se trouvent dans le dossier itunes library (mais celui-là tu le mets où tu veux)
les photos se trouvent dans le dossier iphoto library 
les vidéos dans le dossier séquences ou alors mettre des y raccourcis vers les dossiers sur ton disque externe


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> une réinstallation sur ton installation Leopard ? c'est un peu bizzare
> et je suis pas sûr que tes problèmes disparaissent



Finalement j'ai refait une installation propre....

le scanner ne marche pas et visiblement Canon ne souhaite pas communiquer sur un ilote éventuel.

J'ai un problème avec le logiciel Textures

le reste fonctionne pour l'instant

Albert


----------



## Ligeard (13 Novembre 2007)

Ca devient plus clair dans ma petite tête, même si j'ai encore quelques questions. Je sais que Boot camp partionne sans que l'on s'occupe de quoi que ce soit mais là pour faire une partition pour y stocker mes documents vidéos et musique, je procéde de quelles maniéres? Je n'y installe pas mac OS X? Mais cela me permettra quand même de laisser sur le disque dur externe mon dossier musique de iTunes qui renfermera toutes mes pistes sans que j'en ai une copie sur le disque dur interne de mon Macbook pro?
Merci encore


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

Ligeard a dit:


> Ca devient plus clair dans ma petite tête, même si j'ai encore quelques questions. Je sais que Boot camp partionne sans que l'on s'occupe de quoi que ce soit mais là pour faire une partition pour y stocker mes documents vidéos et musique, je procéde de quelles maniéres? Je n'y installe pas mac OS X? Mais cela me permettra quand même de laisser sur le disque dur externe mon dossier musique de iTunes qui renfermera toutes mes pistes sans que j'en ai une copie sur le disque dur interne de mon Macbook pro?
> Merci encore



tu veux partitionner quoi ? ton dd interne ou externe ?
dans les deux cas, il est inutile de passer par bootcamp, l'utilitaire de disque est fait pour ça


----------



## Ligeard (13 Novembre 2007)

En fait je vais partitionner le disque dur interne via boot camp pour pouvoir installer windows, et partitionner le disque dur externe pour faire cohabiter les sauvegardes de Time machine et mes données personnelles.
 Voilà, merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui, c'est faisable sans soucis, mais comme l'a dit le gentil grand canard () il est plutôt conseillé de faire 2 partitions distinctes


Et dans "options", choisir le tableau de partition GUID si tu as un Mac Intel.


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Et dans "options", choisir le tableau de partition GUID si tu as un Mac Intel.



pour le dd externe ? pas besoin, à moins qu'il veuille que ce dd soit bootable par la suite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pour le dd externe ? pas besoin, à moins qu'il veuille que ce dd soit bootable par la suite


Oui le disque dur externe. C'est ce que j'ai lu. Et d'après ce que j'ai lu, ce serait particulièrement recommandé pour Time Machine (sur les Mac Intel).


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui le disque dur externe. C'est ce que j'ai lu. Et d'après ce que j'ai lu, ce serait particulièrement recommandé pour Time Machine (sur les Mac Intel).



j'avais pas vu ça pour TM, tu as peut-être raison


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> j'avais pas vu ça pour TM, tu as peut-être raison


Raison ou pas, en tout cas chez moi, c'est fait.


----------



## Ligeard (14 Novembre 2007)

Par contre sur un disque externe de 400Go je réserve combien pour Time machine en sachant que je posséde un Macbook pro dont le disque fait 120Go?
Une sauvegarde occupera la même taille que celle sur e disque interne?


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

Ligeard a dit:


> Par contre sur un disque externe de 400Go je réserve combien pour Time machine en sachant que je posséde un Macbook pro dont le disque fait 120Go?
> Une sauvegarde occupera la même taille que celle sur e disque interne?



ça dépend ce que tu veux sauver, et si tu travailles avec de gros fichiers


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Novembre 2007)

Ligeard a dit:


> Par contre sur un disque externe de 400Go je réserve combien pour Time machine en sachant que je posséde un Macbook pro dont le disque fait 120Go?
> Une sauvegarde occupera la même taille que celle sur e disque interne?


Au moins 180Go selon moi.


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Au moins 180Go selon moi.



ouais si il a 120gb plein


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> LOL !
> non, tu disais que si on débranche le disque de sauvegarde de TM et qu'on le rebranche, TM refait une sauvegarde complète
> et ben je disais juste que c'est faux, c'est tout



Quand on éteint/débranche le DDE de sauvegarde, TM enregistre sur un fichier _.fseventd_ la liste des fichiers modifiés qui n'ont pas été sauvegardés en temps et en heure sur le DDE,
et quand on rebranche/rallume le DDE, TM utilise ce(s) fichier(s) pour effectuer de façon différée une sauvegarde qui fait la synthèse des modifs non encore enregistrées.

Voilà comment et pourquoi TM ne refait pas une sauvegarde complète à chaque interruption du lien avec le DDE...


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quand on éteint/débranche le DDE de sauvegarde, TM enregistre sur un fichier _.fseventd_ la liste des fichiers modifiés qui n'ont pas été sauvegardés en temps et en heure sur le DDE,
> et quand on rebranche/rallume le DDE, TM utilise ce(s) fichier(s) pour effectuer de façon différée une sauvegarde qui fait la synthèse des modifs non encore enregistrées.
> 
> Voilà comment et pourquoi TM ne refait pas une sauvegarde complète à chaque interruption du lien avec le DDE...



un grand merci pour cette précision


----------



## Felisse (14 Novembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quand on éteint/débranche le DDE de sauvegarde, TM enregistre sur un fichier _.fseventd_ la liste des fichiers modifiés qui n'ont pas été sauvegardés en temps et en heure sur le DDE,
> et quand on rebranche/rallume le DDE, TM utilise ce(s) fichier(s) pour effectuer de façon différée une sauvegarde qui fait la synthèse des modifs non encore enregistrées.



Bonsoir,

En fait non, ce n'est pas quand on éteint ou débranche de disque de sauvegarde que le fichier .fseventd est utilisé. C'est en permanence, à chaque modification de fichier. Les données de ce fichier sont indexées, de façon à pouvoir se repérer facilement.

Ensuite, ce n'est pas Time Machine qui gère .fseventd. C'est directement le noyau. Time Machine n'est qu'un "lecteur".

Enfin, dans le fichier .fseventd ne sont pas marqués les fichiers modifiés, mais les répertoires qui contiennent ces fichiers modifiés (histoire de performance / taille du fichier).

Quitte à reprendre les précisions déjà faites quelques pages plus haut, autant les prendre correctement non ?


----------



## fabrice301 (15 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu débarques ou quoi ?
> 
> oui, à condition qu'il soit en hfs+, pas en fat32 sinon TM le reformatte



euh.... comment on sait si il est en fat32 ou autre hfs+. qelq'un ne peut pas nous faire un ptit screencast pour la partition d'un disque deja ecrit. sur le mien, (minipartner 200Go) j'ai 45,62Go de données et 144,16Go de libre. vu que je suis une burne en partition .... je fais quoi la.?


----------



## Toumak (15 Novembre 2007)

fabrice301 a dit:


> euh.... comment on sait si il est en fat32 ou autre hfs+. qelq'un ne peut pas nous faire un ptit screencast pour la partition d'un disque deja ecrit. sur le mien, (minipartner 200Go) j'ai 45,62Go de données et 144,16Go de libre. vu que je suis une burne en partition .... je fais quoi la.?



dans le finder : click-droit sur la partition > afficher les informations
tu verras une partie format


----------



## fabrice301 (15 Novembre 2007)

ok vu mac os etendu(journalis&#233 c'est du hfs+ ou du trucmuch-?


----------



## Toumak (15 Novembre 2007)

fabrice301 a dit:


> ok vu mac os etendu(journalisé) c'est du hfs+ ou du trucmuch-?



oui, c'est du hfs+


----------



## kinon (15 Novembre 2007)

Salut Toumak

Sur ton site tu indiques une manip avec le terminal pour changer  les delais entre sauvegardes TM.
mais apres avoir modifi&#233; cette donn&#233;e et enregistr&#233;, le fichier est en fait enregistr&#233; comme .save et ne remplace pas le .plist correspondant.
il n'est donc pas fonctionnel.
 ai je fait une erreur?

Merci

EDIT: bon sorry je viens de m'apercevoir que le fichier ?plist a bien &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233;. mais je ne sais pas ce que vient faire le .save...


----------



## Toumak (15 Novembre 2007)

kinon a dit:


> Salut Toumak
> 
> Sur ton site tu indiques une manip avec le terminal pour changer  les delais entre sauvegardes TM.
> mais apres avoir modifié cette donnée et enregistré, le fichier est en fait enregistré comme .save et ne remplace pas le .plist correspondant.
> ...



bonne question  

sinon j'ai testé l'astuce personnellement et elle marche 

ps : faut pas avoir peur si les préf de TM affichent toujours la sauvegarde suivante pour l'heure suivante


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Novembre 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> En fait non, ce n'est pas quand on éteint ou débranche de disque de sauvegarde que le fichier .fseventd est utilisé. C'est en permanence, à chaque modification de fichier. Les données de ce fichier sont indexées, de façon à pouvoir se repérer facilement.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Merci de préciser que .fseventd est géré directement par le Noyau du Système, et que TM n'est qu'un lecteur-effecteur.  

Ce que j'aimerais savoir de plus, c'est comment est opérée la synthèse des sauvegardes non effectuées quand on a débranché ou éteint le DDE : TM ne fait-il alors bien qu'une seule sauvegarde (une synthèse de tout ce qui n'a pas été effectué) ?, ou ferait-il toutes les sauvegardes zappées (l'une après l'autre) ?
Dans le premier cas, ce serait une façon indirecte d'espacer le rythme Apple horaire des sauvegardes, sans avoir à modifier le plist 3600 secondes... :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (15 Novembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci de préciser que .fseventd est géré directement par le Noyau du Système, et que TM n'est qu'un lecteur-effecteur.
> 
> ...



on voit que tu n'as pas bien compris à quoi sert ce fichier . fseventd alors  

il y est mentionné les dossier où un ou plusieurs fichiers ont été modifiés/créés/ajoutés
lors de la sauvegarde suivante, peu importe que le disque de TM soit branché ou pas, TM va lire ce fichier et inspecter les différents dossiers

on a donc qu'une seule sauvegarde qui contient toutes les modifications


----------



## suzieetdan (16 Novembre 2007)

j ai achete un media disk memup320g multimedia sans partition je peux allez sur la tele voir mes video mais des que je partitionne impossible. apres contact avec la societe memup celle ci m indique qu il est impossible de partitionner ce dd. votre avis et si possible qu elle manip pour parttionner en deux un pour time machine l' autre pour mes video/ tele merci beaucoup


----------



## Toumak (16 Novembre 2007)

suzieetdan a dit:


> j ai achete un media disk memup320g multimedia sans partition je peux allez sur la tele voir mes video mais des que je partitionne impossible. apres contact avec la societe memup celle ci m indique qu il est impossible de partitionner ce dd. votre avis et si possible qu elle manip pour parttionner en deux un pour time machine l' autre pour mes video/ tele merci beaucoup



non, impossible

un dd multimédia ne peut pas être partitionné et généralement on ne peut même pas choisir le format, donc on dirait que tu l'as dans l'os


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on voit que tu n'as pas bien compris à quoi sert ce fichier . fseventd alors



Je n'étais pas sûr d'avoir compris : maintenant, je le suis !


----------



## olv (18 Novembre 2007)

Salut a tous,

J'ai lu la quasi totalité des 18 pages et j'ai trouvé des info contradictoires donc je vous pose cette petite question:

Je suis en train de configurer time machine sur mon dd externe mais la j'ai un affreux doute:

Sera t'il bien toujours possible d'utiliser mon disque dure externe pour stocker des données autres que celles de Time machine?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Toumak (18 Novembre 2007)

olv a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> J'ai lu la quasi totalité des 18 pages et j'ai trouvé des info contradictoires donc je vous pose cette petite question:
> 
> ...



oui


----------



## olv (18 Novembre 2007)

Ouf, merci mille fois pour ta réponse


----------



## suzieetdan (21 Novembre 2007)

la premiere mon disque dur externe de 250go est completement sature au bout de 2 jours 
a premiere vue time machine ne complete pas seulement le 1er backup mais en refait un systematiquement a chaque enregistrement
deuxieme pour la restauration il m ouvre mon disque dur interne et me demande de choisir entre applications bibliotheque etc ..... n' y a t il pas possibilite de restauration generale? 
merci pour vos reponses


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Novembre 2007)

étrange ce que tu racontes là. :mouais:


----------



## suzieetdan (21 Novembre 2007)

et j ai beau tout effacer et recommencer le pb demeure


----------



## Luneart (21 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

Voilà mon problème, j'ai alloué un volume de 85Go à Time Machine. Tout marche nickel mais le volume sature à présent. J'ai donc créé un nouveau volume (en remplacement de mon clone tiger, il était temps !!!) plus grand et j'ai essayé de copier le dossier Backups.backupdb de mon ancien volume vers le nouveau mais ça ne marche pas  

Quelqu'un a une idée ???? Merci

P.S. : L'option "changer de disque" ne me convient pas car je voudrais conserver mes anciennes sauvegardes TM.


----------



## Ligeard (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

 J'ai finalement un soucis puisque je ne sais pas comment partitionner mon nouveau disque dur externe de 500Go, j'aimerais avoir une partition de 220Go en HFS+ pour les sauvegardes de Time machine, et une partition de 280Go ( le reste ) en Fat 32 pour stocker videos, musique, photos...Mais je fais comment pour lui indiquer de faire deux partitions, de taille différentes et de formats différents??
 Bon désolé, mais je débute!!


----------



## Luneart (21 Novembre 2007)

Ligeard a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai finalement un soucis puisque je ne sais pas comment partitionner mon nouveau disque dur externe de 500Go, j'aimerais avoir une partition de 220Go en HFS+ pour les sauvegardes de Time machine, et une partition de 280Go ( le reste ) en Fat 32 pour stocker videos, musique, photos...Mais je fais comment pour lui indiquer de faire deux partitions, de taille différentes et de formats différents??
> Bon désolé, mais je débute!!



Très simple : Ouvre "Utilitaire de disque", dans la colonne de gauche sélectionne le disque que tu veux partitionner, dans la liste déroulante choisis 2 partitions puis sélectionne la première donne lui un nom, choisis le format Mac Os étendu (journalisé) = HFS+ et la taille =220Go, enfin fais la même chose pour la deuxième partition avec format=MS DOS et taille=280Go....

Voila, j'espère que ça va t'aider.


----------



## Axsis (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Ca fait maintenant quelques jours que je cherche ma réponse mais sans jamais la trouver sur les forums.

Est-ce possible, après un problème système, de ne restaurer qu'une partie de mes données ?

Je m'explique : J'ai deux partitions sur mon disque externe. Une pour mon système, et l'autre pour mes données persos.

Si j'ai un problème avec mon système, ma partition de données perso ne doit donc pas etre restaurée, car j'aurai surement fait des changements avant la sauvegarde automatique.

Donc est-ce possible de ne restaurer que le système, et pas mes données de ma seconde partition ? En sachant que je regroupe mon backup TM sur une seule partition de mon disque externe.

Merci de vos réponses. Et excusez moi par avance si la réponse a déjà été donnée (mais je n'ai vraimznt pas trouvé après maintes recherches).

Guillaume


----------



## Ligeard (21 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ces explications très claires, reste plus qu'à faire!
Bonne soirée.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Novembre 2007)

Luneart a dit:


> Très simple : Ouvre "Utilitaire de disque", dans la colonne de gauche sélectionne le disque que tu veux partitionner, dans la liste déroulante choisis 2 partitions puis sélectionne la première donne lui un nom, choisis le format Mac Os étendu (journalisé) = HFS+ et la taille =220Go, enfin fais la même chose pour la deuxième partition avec format=MS DOS et taille=280Go....



Et si ça ne marche pas, formate d'abord tout le disque en HFS+, et ensuite seulement partitionne-le en créant une partition MS-DOS.


----------



## HmJ (22 Novembre 2007)

Une petite question liee a Time Machine : ma librairie iTunes est trop grosse pour mon disque systeme, je l'ai mise sur un disque externe et j'y accede via un lien Unix pointant vers le disque externe. En gros j'ai fait un ln -s /Volumes/DISQUE_EXTERNE/Music Music puis un file Music.

Time Machine ignore ce lien et donc ne fait pas de backup de ma librairie iTunes. Que me conseillez-vous pour etre sur d'archiver a la fois mon disque systeme et ma librairie iTunes ? Dois-je choisir une autre solution, comme par exemple supprimer le lien, et a la place changer dans les preferences iTunes la destination ? Vos solutions sont les bienvenues


----------



## Axsis (22 Novembre 2007)

Axsis a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ca fait maintenant quelques jours que je cherche ma réponse mais sans jamais la trouver sur les forums.
> 
> ...



Je donne suite à ma question, car j'ai fais des ptites découvertes :

Hier j'ai fait le test de la restauration complète a partir du DVD d'install. Et que vois-je ? Juste une simple restauration sans aucun parametrage possible. Et en plus, je ne comprend pas trop quelque chose :

Il me demande LE disque (et qu'un seul) de réception de la sauvegarde ! Daccord, mais moi j'ai deux disques de réceptions normalement, étant donné que je sauvegarde deux partitions (mais même disque matériel) !! Bisard !

Donc voila, n'ayant pas de solution ni de réponse pour le moment, je me tourne vers Time Machine pour ma sauvegarde système uniquement. Et pour mes documents perso (seconde partition) je continu avec iBackup, qui est un très bon logiciel de sauvegarde.

En attendant, je suis toujours très prenneur de vos réponses.

Guillaume


----------



## Michael Corleone (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je ne réussis pas à sauvegarder les fichiers photos, musique etc ...

Quand TM est activé, les bureaux qui s'affichent successivement dans la ligne du temps ne permettent pas d'accéder par exemple à "Documents". Seuls "MACINTOSH HD" et "APPLICATIONS" sont accessibles et sauvegardés.

Comment faire ?
Merci


----------



## brome (23 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Une petite question liee a Time Machine : ma librairie iTunes est trop grosse pour mon disque systeme, je l'ai mise sur un disque externe et j'y accede via un lien Unix pointant vers le disque externe. En gros j'ai fait un ln -s /Volumes/DISQUE_EXTERNE/Music Music puis un file Music.
> 
> Time Machine ignore ce lien et donc ne fait pas de backup de ma librairie iTunes. Que me conseillez-vous pour etre sur d'archiver a la fois mon disque systeme et ma librairie iTunes ? Dois-je choisir une autre solution, comme par exemple supprimer le lien, et a la place changer dans les preferences iTunes la destination ?



Non, ça ne fonctionnerait pas non plus.

Si tu veux pouvoir sauvegarder via Time Machine ta librairie iTunes située sur ton disque DISQUE_EXTERNE, en supposant qu'elle soit située à la racine de ce disque, la marche à suivre est la suivante :

 aller dans les préférences de Time Machine
 supprimer DISQUE_EXTERNE de la liste des éléments à ne pas sauvegarder
 ajouter à cette liste tous les répertoires et éléments à la racine de DISQUE_EXTERNE, sauf le répertoire contenant la librairie iTunes.

Bien sur, cela n'a de sens que si le disque DISQUE_EXTERNE n'est pas celui utilisé par Time Machine pour faire ses sauvegardes.


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

brome a dit:


> Non, ça ne fonctionnerait pas non plus.
> 
> Si tu veux pouvoir sauvegarder via Time Machine ta librairie iTunes située sur ton disque DISQUE_EXTERNE, en supposant qu'elle soit située à la racine de ce disque, la marche à suivre est la suivante :
> 
> ...



Eh oui, cela n'a aucun sens, mais je voulais quand meme essayer  Merci.


----------



## Michael Corleone (23 Novembre 2007)

J_e viens d'avoir un éclair. Mon problème majeur réside dans le fait que TM sauvegarde 30Go à chaque fois chaque heure... Depuis Panther, mes machines ont toujours été configurées avec FileVault, et si ma mémoire est bonne, FileVault transforme le dossier de départ en un fichier crypté unique (et donc énoooorme)... Qu'en pensez vous, c'est sans doute cela qui pose un problème ?[/QUOTE]_

ça doit être ça mon problème aussi ... J'ai fait comme toi depuis le début de PANTHER.
TM ne me sauvegarde ; aucun fichier. Quand je veux désactiver le FILEVAULT, un message me dit que c'est pas possible ("La désactivation de FileVault requiert 25.3 GB despace disque supplémentaire sur le volume" que je n'ai pas naturellement (...))

Quelles reco. alors ?


----------



## anthoprotic (24 Novembre 2007)

Michael Corleone a dit:


> J_e viens d'avoir un éclair. Mon problème majeur réside dans le fait que TM sauvegarde 30Go à chaque fois chaque heure... Depuis Panther, mes machines ont toujours été configurées avec FileVault, et si ma mémoire est bonne, FileVault transforme le dossier de départ en un fichier crypté unique (et donc énoooorme)... Qu'en pensez vous, c'est sans doute cela qui pose un problème ?
> 
> ça doit être ça mon problème aussi ... J'ai fait comme toi depuis le début de PANTHER.
> TM ne me sauvegarde ; aucun fichier. Quand je veux désactiver le FILEVAULT, un message me dit que c'est pas possible ("La désactivation de FileVault requiert 25.3 GB d&#8217;espace disque supplémentaire sur le volume" que je n'ai pas naturellement (...))
> ...




Vous êtes sur que c'est sa?

Étonnant qu'Apple n'ait pas pensé à un aussi gros "détail"... :mouais:


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2007)

Au vu de ceci (en anglois) on est en droit de se méfier de ce machin, quand même ...
Pour l'instant, TM semble avoir quelques absences injustifiables.

Je pense qu'il serait intéressant que plusieurs d'entre vous qui utilisez TM essaye la manip' du monsieur, histoire de s'assurer qu'ils n'ont pas le problème et d'en faire part aux autres participants au fil.


----------



## Michael Corleone (24 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Au vu de ceci (en anglois) on est en droit de se méfier de ce machin, quand même ...
> Pour l'instant, TM semble avoir quelques absences injustifiables.
> 
> Je pense qu'il serait intéressant que plusieurs d'entre vous qui utilisez TM essaye la manip' du monsieur, histoire de s'assurer qu'ils n'ont pas le problème et d'en faire part aux autres participants au fil.


J'espère qu'on aura une réponse rapidement.

J'ai fait le tour des magazines spécialisés MAC et du premier livre qui traite de "LEOPARD" ; mais RAS. C'est tout de même étrange cette affaire ...TM deviendrait quasiment inutile avec le filevault activé ?!

 Je n'ai pas malheureusement bien compris le message rédigé en anglais ...


----------



## Felisse (24 Novembre 2007)

Michael Corleone a dit:


> C'est tout de même étrange cette affaire ...TM deviendrait quasiment inutile avec le filevault activé ?!



Bonsoir,

Effectivement, TM est inutile pour les comptes protégés par FileVault.

Rappelons ce qu'est FileVault : un moyen de crypter de façon absolument sûre (enfin dans l'état actuel des connaissances ;-) ) le dossier "utilisateur" d'un compte. Pour cela, Apple créé un fichier unique, dans lequel sont stockées et cryptées les données. Ce fichier est ensuite verrouillé avec un mot de passe (celui en principe que l'on rentre pour se loger sur son compte).

Le principe de TM est de sauvegarder tous les fichiers qui ont été modifiés. TM s'exécute au niveau système et non pas au niveau de l'utilisateur. Donc il voit FileVault depuis l'extérieur, comme un gros fichier unique. Et donc à chaque fois qu'on écrit dans son compte user, il faut resauvegarder tout le fichier. Pas le choix, et donc pas d'intérêt...

On peut imaginer qu'Apple améliore le système. Par exemple en gérant sur le disque de sauvegarde un fichier crypté qui contienne ensuite l'intérieur de la sauvegarde TM du compte utilisateur.
Alors, pour Leopard 10.5.5 ? Ou pour Lion (?) 10.6 ?


----------



## So6 (25 Novembre 2007)

Tiens j'ai un petit problème : le screen ci-dessous montre la sauvegarde du 14 novembre et on voit que le 12 novembre la sauvegarde est "noire" ; non pas qu'il n'y ait pas eu de sauvegardes, car cela ne se produit que dans le dossier Documents, pour les autres dossiers tout est ok au 12 novembre.

Question : c'est pas que ce soit si gênant que ça fondamentalement, mais vu qu'on a compris quelques pages plus haut que les fichiers ne restaient "définitivement" sur le disque de Time Machine que lorsqu'ils étaient restés sur le disque plus d'une semaine, ce genre d'incidents remet-il le compteur à zéro aux yeux de Time Machine?

Si quelqu'un a une idée... Merci!

Capture d'écran : http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/4106/screencapturetd1.png


----------



## Michael Corleone (25 Novembre 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Effectivement, TM est inutile pour les comptes protégés par FileVault.
> 
> ...


Merci pour cette confirmation ; ton analyse me paraît logique et correspond à la seule explication au comportement de TM lorsque le Filevault est activé


----------



## rorota (26 Novembre 2007)

Michael Corleone a dit:


> Merci pour cette confirmation ; ton analyse me paraît logique et correspond à la seule explication au comportement de TM lorsque le Filevault est activé



Je confirme, time machine est incompatible avec l'utilisation de file vault. 
Un soucis surlequel devra plancher Apple... au plus vite. !!!:modo:


----------



## So6 (26 Novembre 2007)

rorota a dit:


> Un soucis surlequel devra plancher Apple... au plus vite. !!!:modo:



Bah, non.

Puisqu'il semble que Time Machine et File Vault soient fondamentalement incompatibles : le premeir sauvegarde des fichiers à l'unité de façon incrémentale, le second crée un énorme fichier unique et crypté.

Je vois pas trop comment tu veux réconcilier l'un et l'autre.

De toutes façons y a que les cryptocommunistes et les psychopathes tendance sadochistes qui utilisent File Vault. Si.


----------



## Felisse (26 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Bah, non.
> 
> Puisqu'il semble que Time Machine et File Vault soient fondamentalement incompatibles : le premeir sauvegarde des fichiers à l'unité de façon incrémentale, le second crée un énorme fichier unique et crypté.
> 
> Je vois pas trop comment tu veux réconcilier l'un et l'autre.



Bonsoir,

Non il existe des possibilités.
Comme je l'expliquais précédemment, il est possible que TM créé un nouveau fichier crypté de type FileVault sur le disque de sauvegarde.
Et que TM fasse une sauvegarde incrémentale du _contenu_ du fichier FileVault dans ce fichier crypté...



So6 a dit:


> De toutes façons y a que les cryptocommunistes et les psychopathes tendance sadochistes qui utilisent File Vault. Si.



Oui, où des personnes qui ont un métier qui exige la plus grande sécurité... Et cela est beaucoup plus courant que ce que l'on peut croire... ;-)


----------



## Korben_Dallas (28 Novembre 2007)

Alors, j'ai parcouru le fil et d'après ce que j'ai compris TM ne marche pas avec un DD sur airport. Mais c'est définitif ou ils vont nous changer ça???


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Novembre 2007)

Korben_Dallas a dit:


> Alors, j'ai parcouru le fil et d'après ce que j'ai compris TM ne marche pas avec un DD sur airport. Mais c'est définitif ou ils vont nous changer ça???


Pour l'instant, ça ne marche pas , peut-être que ça sera possible avec une MàJ, peut-être pas.


----------



## Korben_Dallas (28 Novembre 2007)

Ben j'espère parce que sinon c'est super nul!!! Il va falloir se trimbaler dans toute la maison un DD accroché au MBP... Je sais pas vous, mais moi je trouve ça un peu gênant!


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Novembre 2007)

Tu n'es pas obligé de le brancher en permanence (mais je l'ai toujours avec moi)


----------



## Korben_Dallas (28 Novembre 2007)

Ouai c'est vrai... Mais pour moi le point fort de TM c'est de justement pas devoir penser aux sauvegardes. Mais là c'est un peu râpé!


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2007)

étant donné qu'apple avait listé ça comme une nouveauté de leopard sur son site
on peut penser qu'ils ne l'ont pas intégrer dû à des bugs ou incompatibilités non résolues pour la sortie

je pense (ça n'est que mon avis...) qu'on devrait retrouver cette possibilité d'ici une prochaine mise à jour de leopard


----------



## Korben_Dallas (28 Novembre 2007)

Je croise super fort les doigts pour que ça arrive!!!!


----------



## bompi (28 Novembre 2007)

Korben_Dallas a dit:


> Ouai c'est vrai... Mais pour moi le point fort de TM c'est de justement pas devoir penser aux sauvegardes. Mais là c'est un peu râpé!


(c'est moi qui souligne)

Ma petite expérience me susurre que c'est très exactement l'attitude à _ne pas_ avoir !
Expérience basée sur un certain nombre de situations, parfois dans des environnements exigeants et néanmoins professionnels , et qui amène cet axiome : "Dans tout environnement et quel que soit le(s) système(s) ; Si je laisse les automatismes se préoccuper des sauvegardes, alors un jour, je serai bougrement embêté".

En une petite vingtaine d'années, dans des environnements divers et de plus en plus sophistiqués, au niveau individuel (PC, station de travail) comme au niveau collectif (mini, mainframe), cet axiome a toujours été vérifié [malheureusement ].

NB : on pourrait dire conjecture, mais tant que ce n'est pas mathématiquement démontré, vous conviendrez que je ne peux l'appeler un theorème.


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2007)

à tous ceux qui utilisent filevault et timemachine, 
si vous avez fait une mise à jour de tiger vers leopard, timemachine sauvera toute votre maison à chaque sauvegarde
c'est dû au fait que leopard gère filevault différemment de tiger
pour tout faire rentrer dans l'ordre, il faut désactiver filevault, redémarrer, réactiver filevault, redémarrer

plus d'infos en anglais par là 

edit :

petite remarque : la sauvegarde d'un compte utilisateur loggué qui utilise filevault se fait UNIQUEMENT à la fermeture de session
(ce qui paraît logique quand on sait comment filevault fonctionne)
donc si vous ne délogguez jamais, ne vous étonnez pas de n'avoir aucune sauvegarde de votre maison


----------



## suzieetdan (29 Novembre 2007)

j' ai bien des enregistrement d heure en heure mais lorsque je tape time machine aucune restauration possible je n ai pas la main sur restaurer???
merci a l avance de vos indications

À l'avenir, il serait gentil de faire attention et d'éviter de créer un fil inutile alors qu'il y en a déjà un si passionnant


----------



## Korben_Dallas (29 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> (c'est moi qui souligne)
> 
> Ma petite expérience me susurre que c'est très exactement l'attitude à _ne pas_ avoir !
> Expérience basée sur un certain nombre de situations, parfois dans des environnements exigeants et néanmoins professionnels , et qui amène cet axiome : "Dans tout environnement et quel que soit le(s) système(s) ; Si je laisse les automatismes se préoccuper des sauvegardes, alors un jour, je serai bougrement embêté".
> ...



Un point pour toi!


----------



## jmos (30 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour
Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poster cette question mais je me risque: j'ai installé Leopard ( 10.5.1) sur un DD externe pour le tester. Aujourd'hui je démarre donc à partir de ce DD externe, sur lequel j'ai fait une partition dédiée à Time machine. La situation n'est pas saine puisque j'ai mes données et la sauvegarde sur le même DD externe. Comme je suis satisfait de Leo ( pas de bugs depuis 1 mois ) je voudrais bien le remettre sur mon disque interne pour ne laisser que TM sur le DD externe. Question, si j'utilise l'assistant Migration, quand je vais repartir sur mon disque interne, ne va-t-il pas recommencer un nouveau paramétrage de Time machine ou va-t-il continuer à sauvegarder sur la partition où Time Machine tourne déjà ?. Et s'il va bien trouver le bon volume pour TM, écrasera-t-il ce qui est déjà dessus ou va-t-il continuer à partir de l'existant ?
Merci de votre aide​


----------



## Michael Corleone (30 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> à tous ceux qui utilisent filevault et timemachine,
> si vous avez fait une mise à jour de tiger vers leopard, timemachine sauvera toute votre maison à chaque sauvegarde
> c'est dû au fait que leopard gère filevault différemment de tiger
> pour tout faire rentrer dans l'ordre, il faut désactiver filevault, redémarrer, réactiver filevault, redémarrer
> ...


Qui aurait la gentillesse de me décoder la marche à suivre ; je pense être dans ce cas de figure (insuffisance d'espace disque pour désactiver Filevault) ? :

I_[]f you don't have enough free disk space to do this, you'll have to copy the user's files over to a backup disk, trash them in the home directory, empty the trash, log the user out to recover the disk space, log back in, turn FileVault off and on, copy the files back, trash the copies, and then use Secure Empty Trash in the Finder menu. _[/I][/I]
Merci par avance


----------



## J1K (1 Décembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème. Les fichiers des différentes sauvegardes de Time Machine sont bien dans mon disque dur externe Firewire, mais quand j'ouvre Time Machine les différentes sauvegardes ne s'affichent pas. Je n'ai que la première fenêtre "Maintenant" et derrière que des fenêtres vides.
Un conseil ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2007)

J1K a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème. Les fichiers des différentes sauvegardes de Time Machine sont bien dans mon disque dur externe Firewire, mais quand j'ouvre Time Machine les différentes sauvegardes ne s'affichent pas. Je n'ai que la première fenêtre "Maintenant" et derrière que des fenêtres vides.



Ben, chez moi, chaque dossier a une taille de 43Go environ, taille de ma première sauvegarde...  J'en déduis que TimeMachine a un système bien à lui pour gérer les dossiers. Et que... 



J1K a dit:


> Un conseil ?



Ouais, laisser faire TimeMachine.


----------



## pimpin (2 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, la réponse à ma question existe peur être déja mais je ne l'i pas trouvé. Nouvel imac tout beau, j'achète un DD externe Macway 500 G pour faire tourner Time Machine (en FW 800) Impossible de réussir la première sauvegarde, ça plante après 1 à 2 Giga de transfert...Il me faut redémarrer en force ...J'ai pourtant partitionné et formaté en GUID comme indiqué dans des info macgé... Help...


----------



## dendritique (5 Décembre 2007)

Michael Corleone a dit:


> Qui aurait la gentillesse de me décoder la marche à suivre ; je pense être dans ce cas de figure (insuffisance d'espace disque pour désactiver Filevault) ? :
> 
> I_[]f you don't have enough free disk space to do this, you'll have to copy the user's files over to a backup disk, trash them in the home directory, empty the trash, log the user out to recover the disk space, log back in, turn FileVault off and on, copy the files back, trash the copies, and then use Secure Empty Trash in the Finder menu. _[/i][/i]
> Merci par avance



Si vous n'avez pas assez d'espace libre pour le faire, il faudra copier les fichiers d'utilisateurs sur un disque de backup, les supprimer dans le dossier maison, vider la corbeille, "déloguer" l'utilisateur pour récupérer l'espace disque, se reloguer, désenclencher et renclencher FileVault, copier les fichiers dans l'autre sens, supprimer le copies et vider la corbeille en mode sécuriser (menu Finder)

Ouf, ça y est, suis au bout


----------



## Michael Corleone (5 Décembre 2007)

Merci !


----------



## MacDavid (6 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai lancé TM pour la première fois la nuit dernière. 51 Go à copier sur un La Cie (500 Go) FW 800 tout neuf.

24h après, il me reste encore une dizaine de Go à copier.

Plus lent, c'est pas possible.
Où est mon problème (le DD est neuf et il copie de disque à disque très vite)

Je redémarre à zéro selon vous?


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2007)

Allez, j'ose : tu mets TM en retraite anticipée


----------



## MacDavid (7 Décembre 2007)

Plait il ?

(je viens de reformater mon DD. TM vient tout juste (ou plutot, est en train) d'achever sa première sauvegarde. 8 heures pour 53 Go. C'est normal ?

Merci encore


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Décembre 2007)

MacDavid a dit:


> sa première sauvegarde. 8 heures pour 53 Go. C'est normal ?



D'après ce que j'ai lu, c'est normal : 8 heures c'est beaucoup, mais 53 Go aussi.  

Les suivantes seront plus rapides ... puisque beaucoup moins volumineuses !


----------



## MacDavid (7 Décembre 2007)

Alors voila maintenant que TM mouline depuis une heure: ""copies de sauvegarde Time Machine".

Hum; hum


----------



## jmos (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,
un petit up: toujours le même problème: je veux mettre Leo sur mon disque interne. Je peux installer Leo et rapatrier mes données et applications mais je me demnade ce qui va arriver à la partition Time Machine que j'ai crée sur mon disque externe: tout repart à zéro ou les sauvegardes continuent sur la partition que j'avais crée. Quand j'ai installé Leopard, j'ai aussi paramétré Time Machine pour sa première exécution. Je suis toujours un peu inquiet d'avoir tout sur mon disque externe. merci de me rassurer (ou de m'inquiéter !)


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2007)

MacDavid a dit:


> Plait il ?
> 
> (je viens de reformater mon DD. TM vient tout juste (ou plutot, est en train) d'achever sa première sauvegarde. 8 heures pour 53 Go. C'est normal ?
> 
> Merci encore


Je crains fort que l'intérêt réel de TM soit bien moindre que ce qu'en dit Apple. Et le risque de ratage bien supérieur à ce qu'il faudrait. Je ne vois qu'un cas réel où c'est utile, mais c'est bien peu par rapport à ce que ça demande.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai lu, c'est normal : 8 heures c'est beaucoup, mais 53 Go aussi.
> 
> Les suivantes seront plus rapides ... puisque beaucoup moins volumineuses !


Désolé mais moi, j'avais 41 Go à sauvegarder et ça a dû mettre 1h tout au plus. Alors 8h pour 53 Go, je trouve que ça fait beaucoup.



bompi a dit:


> Je crains fort que l'intérêt réel de TM soit bien moindre que ce qu'en dit Apple. Et le risque de ratage bien supérieur à ce qu'il faudrait. Je ne vois qu'un cas réel où c'est utile, mais c'est bien peu par rapport à ce que ça demande.


Pour moi, l'intérêt principal est de récupérer un fichier ou dossier effacé (je ne parle pas de la restauration du système à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine). Et récemment avec une fiche de Carnet d'adresses disparue je ne sais comment, j'ai eu l'occasion de vérifier son efficacité.


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2007)

Je trouve que c'est beaucoup d'énergie et de volume pour pas grand-chose. Il me paraît préférable d'avoir un clone de sauvegarde (sur lequel démarrer est possible ...) sur lequel ta fiche se trouve sans doute.
Et si on veut avoir un outil de récupération de versions précédentes, je préfère utiliser quelque-chose comme Versomatic ou un équivalent. Comme ça, le clone contient _aussi_ les versions précédentes.
Comme ça, c'est facile à gérer, c'est moins "héroïque" mais, au moins, ça marche et on comprend aisément ce qui se passe, retrouve tout aussi aisément ses données. Rien de tortueux, de l'efficace et du tangible.
Mais je suppose que quelque chose m'a échappé avec TM


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je trouve que c'est beaucoup d'énergie et de volume pour pas grand-chose. Il me paraît préférable d'avoir un clone de sauvegarde (sur lequel démarrer est possible ...) sur lequel ta fiche se trouve sans doute.
> Et si on veut avoir un outil de récupération de versions précédentes, je préfère utiliser quelque-chose comme Versomatic ou un équivalent. Comme ça, le clone contient _aussi_ les versions précédentes.
> Comme ça, c'est facile à gérer, c'est moins "héroïque" mais, au moins, ça marche et on comprend aisément ce qui se passe, retrouve tout aussi aisément ses données. Rien de tortueux, de l'efficace et du tangible.
> Mais je suppose que quelque chose m'a échappé avec TM


Tu as raison : avec un clone de sauvegarde, je peux récupérer la fiche. Mais il faut aller farfouiller dans le contenu de la sauvegarde à la recherche de la fiche perdue. Time Machine facilite grandement la tâche.
Et puisqu'un disque dur externe est chaudement recommandé même sans Time Machine, du moment qu'on a Leopard, pourquoi se priver de Time Machine ? Il est là : autant s'en servir.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Décembre 2007)

MacDavid a dit:


> je viens de reformater mon DD. TM vient tout juste (ou plutot, est en train) d'achever sa première sauvegarde. 8 heures pour 53 Go. C'est normal ?



J'ai fait une (modeste) recherche sur cette durée de première sauvegarde :

- pour ceux qui n'ont pas de problème avec TM, la première sauvegarde de 53 Go prend moins d'une heure et demie : Apple conseille  de la lancer avant d'aller se coucher... (170 go, ça prend quand même 4 heures avec une CPU qui flirte avec les 100%)

- il y a le formatage du DDE qui doit être en HFS+ exclusif (pas de MBR !), 
mais il y a aussi le nom du Mac qui doit apparaître dans _Préférences Système > Partage_ comme composé uniquement de lettres de l'alphabet (minuscules ou majuscules) et de chiffres (à l'exclusion de tout autre caractère) : sinon, TM plante sur les fichiers invisibles (ou quelque chose comme ça).

Mais tu sais peut-être déjà tout ça...


----------



## Makhno (9 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous !!

Bon alors voilà. J'ai le crâne explosé par la lecture des vingt pages du topic et j'ai juste trouvé un début de réponse à ma question... 

J'avais fait une mise à jour de tiger vers léo mais ça ne me satisfait pas. Je vais donc faire d'ici peu une clean install. 
Ma question est de savoir si je pourrais, après la nouvelle install, restaurer certains fichiers. Je ne veux pas faire une restauration complète du système avec TM puisque mon but est d'avoir un système à neuf hein. 
Mais j'aimerais bien récupérer mes applications, les préférences et évidemment tous mes documents... Vu ce que j'ai lu, cela semblerait possible, mais... Lol pour dire les choses franchement, j'ai pas envie de me lancer là-dedans pour ensuite me faire avoir... 
Je suppose (je sais pas si une clean install redemande un nom d'utilisateur) que je devrais redonner le meme nom d'utilisateur pour avoir le même nom de ma "maison". 
Mais même dans ce cas, est-ce que le DD avec TM sera reconnu comme une sauvegarde TM ou comme un DD sur lequel TM pourrait s'intaller? Si TM voit un nouveau système, il fait une nouvelle sauvegarde ? Ou pas ? 

Je sais pas si je me fais comprendre lol... En gros est-ce que TM après une clean install est capable de reconnaitre la sauvegarde de l'ordi avant clean install? 
Après tout, même si le nom de la maison a changé, le contenu est le même: un dossier bibliothèque, documents, séquences, etc... Sera-t-il possible de restaurer le contenu de chacun de ces dossiers? 

Ce serait le pied...

Wouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarg !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2007)

Je croyais quil sagissait dune sauvegarde incrémentale intelligente employant le _nouveau_ système de fichiers de _Leopard_ quon nous avait promis (ultra rapide). 

Il nen est rien manifestement. Pas trace de nouveau système de fichiers rapide dans _Leopard_ et _Time Machine_ ne semble pas faire de sauvegardes incrémentales. Si je regarde, avec le _Finder_, les dossiers archivés dans _Backups.backupdb_, chaque dossier semble contenir la totalité du volume _Leopard_ sauvegardé à la date indiquée (hormis les éléments listés ne devant pas être sauvegardés).

Chaque fois que _Time Machin_e se met en marche, la sauvegarde est fort longue, alors même que les modifications du contenu du volume source sont très faibles. 

Un clonage avec _Psynk_ (_Déjà Vu_) est bien plus rapide.

Jai tenté à plusieurs reprises, sans y parvenir de reconstruire le _directory_ du volume de _Time Machin_e ; à chaque fois _Diskwarrior 4.0_ plante pendant la vérification du _directory_.

Manifestement le _directory_ de _Time Machine_ est beaucoup trop gros pour lui (chaque dossier de sauvegarde est à lui seul un système complet).

Alors _Time Machine_ ne fait que des sauvegardes complètes quil classe dans des dossiers datés ou bien fait-il des sauvegardes incrémentales ?  

P.-S.
Je précise que mon volume des sauvegardes de _Time Machine_ se trouve sur un autre disque interne (S-ATA) que le volume _Leopard_.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2007)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Alors _Time Machine_ ne fait que des sauvegardes complètes quil classe dans des dossiers datés ou bien fait-il des sauvegardes incrémentales ?



Incrémentales, quand bien même ma partition de disque dur Time Machine de 100 Go contient 18 dossiers de sauvegardes indiqué pesant environ 40 Go chacun...



WebOliver a dit:


> Ben, chez moi, chaque dossier a une taille de 43Go environ, taille de ma première sauvegarde...  J'en déduis que TimeMachine a un système bien à lui pour gérer les dossiers.


----------



## EMqA (10 Décembre 2007)

Une hypothèse.
Dans les dossiers de sauveardes, les fichiers non modifiés sont remplacés par des alias (qui ne pèsent rien), pointant vers les fichiers sauvegardés initialement. Mais ces alias affichent le poids du fichier d'origine. Ils sont ainsi comptabilisés dans tous les dossiers de sauvegardes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Une hypothèse.
> Dans les dossiers de sauveardes, les fichiers non modifiés sont remplacés par des alias (qui ne pèsent rien), pointant vers les fichiers sauvegardés initialement. Mais ces alias affichent le poids du fichier d'origine. Ils sont ainsi comptabilisés dans tous les dossiers de sauvegardes.


Ce nest pas le cas. Il semblerait que dans chaque dossier, il y ait le système *au complet* à la date du dossier. Chaque fichier semble complet et dans chaque dossier de sauvegarde, *même* sil ny a pas eu de modification.

Par exemple : on retrouve, les mêmes applications (qui nont pas bougées et qui nont pas été modifiées ou mises à jour) dans tous les dossiers de sauvegarde de Time Machine (du premier au dernier). Pas très économique en espace disque et très redondant, me semble-t-il


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Décembre 2007)

Ce sont des liens logiques.  Au bout d'un gros mois, mon disque aurait déjà saturé sinon, et il lui en reste de la place.

Ca marche nickel


----------



## Basvil (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,
Essai de TM avec Léopard installé sur un disque externe et démarré avec un Mac mini  dernier modèle: 140 Go copiés en 3H30 sur un disque branché en USB, activité CPU de 10 à 35 pour cent. Le problème c'est que le disque interne du mini ( Tiger 10.4) a été aussi sauvegardé, pourtant au départ de TM, il ne figurait pas dans la liste. Conclusion: TM sauvegarde même Tiger.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ce sont des liens logiques.  Au bout d'un gros mois, mon disque aurait déjà saturé sinon, et il lui en reste de la place.


Liens _logiques_ ou _symboliques_ ?


----------



## Nicosun (10 Décembre 2007)

voila j'ai une discussion sur msn sur la fameuse time machine.

Si on va dans les options que l'on enlève les applications de la sauvegarde, est ce que lors de la prochaine sauvegarde, il effacera les application du DD externe ?

Est que time machine récupère l'os aussi sur le DD ?

On me soutiens que si un jour j'ai un problème sur leopard, et que je sauvegarde avec time machine, le problème sera sur le DD, le jour ou je voudrais effacé le DD interne et he bien après réinstallation de L'OS les problèmes reviendrons sur celui du mac.

Globalement c'est la première question qui m'intéresse l'autre c'est pour un ami sur PC

A +


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Décembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> Si on va dans les options que l'on enlève les applications de la sauvegarde, est ce que lors de la prochaine sauvegarde, il effacera les application du DD externe ?
> 
> Est que time machine récupère l'os aussi sur le DD ?
> 
> On me soutiens que si un jour j'ai un problème sur leopard, et que je sauvegarde avec time machine, le problème sera sur le DD, le jour ou je voudrais effacé le DD interne et he bien après réinstallation de L'OS les problèmes reviendrons sur celui du mac.



osxfacile vient de faire une synthèse sur TimeMachine.

TM conserve à vie tout ce qui est resté plus d'une semaine sur le Mac ... jusqu'à saturation de la partition dédiée.
TM sauvegarde tout ce qu'on ne lui interdit pas de sauvegarder.
Si tu sauvegardes un problème survenu à une date X, toute restauration d'archive TM postérieure à cette date le réinstallera.

Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai compris !


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2007)

J'aurais plutôt dit antérieure.


----------



## Makhno (11 Décembre 2007)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut à tous !!
> 
> Bon alors voilà. J'ai le crâne explosé par la lecture des vingt pages du topic et j'ai juste trouvé un début de réponse à ma question...
> 
> ...



Toujours pas d'idées?...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'aurais plutôt dit antérieure.



Un problème s'inscrit dans Leopard à une date X.
Si l'on restaure une archive datée de X - 1 semaine, on ne retrouvera pas le problème.
Si l'on restaure une archive datée de X + 1 semaine, on retrouvera le problème.

Antérieure = avant = -  ; postérieure = après = +. 

Non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un problème s'inscrit dans Leopard à une date X.
> Si l'on restaure une archive datée de X - 1 semaine, on ne retrouvera pas le problème.
> Si l'on restaure une archive datée de X + 1 semaine, on retrouvera le problème.
> 
> ...


Je suis d'accord. Dit autrement, lorsque tu fais une restauration avec Time Machine, si tu remontes à un moment plus ancien que celui où le problème est survenu, tu ne récupères pas le problème. En revanche, si tu reviens au moment où le problème est survenu ou à un moment plus récent, là, tu le récupères. Ce qui est l'évidence même.


----------



## Nicosun (12 Décembre 2007)

ok je crois avoir compris pour time machine  

l'important c'est de ne pas avoir de problème dés le début sinon ce problème reste pour toujours.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Décembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> l'important c'est de ne pas avoir de problème dés le début sinon ce problème reste pour toujours.



Plus précisément :

si un jour un problème (bug, incompatibilité entre deux softs, ...) apparaît dans ton OS X Leopard, 
TimeMachine l'enregistrera (sauf si tu as auparavant exclu de sa liste de cibles le Dossier siège du "problème"), 
et l'archivera définitivement (s'il persiste plus d'une semaine sur ton OS X).


----------



## Nicosun (13 Décembre 2007)

mais les gens qui ont eu des problèmes de bluetuth etc que l'on peut lire dans le fil impression et incompatibilité sont vouer a garder leur problèmes non ?
Parceque maintenant un effacement du DD et une réinstallation de leopard ne changerais rien puisque que le problème est né avec l'installation de léopard.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Plus précisément :
> 
> si un jour un problème (bug, incompatibilité entre deux softs, ...) apparaît dans ton OS X Leopard,
> TimeMachine l'enregistrera (sauf si tu as auparavant exclu de sa liste de cibles le Dossier siège du "problème"),
> et l'archivera définitivement (s'il persiste plus d'une semaine sur ton OS X).


Tu ne le gardes que jusqu'à ce que le disque dédié à Time Machine soit plein. Alors il commence à effacer les sauvegardes les plus anciennes. Donc il en viendra à faire disparaître définitivement le problème.


Nicosun a dit:


> mais les gens qui ont eu des problèmes de bluetuth etc que l'on peut lire dans le fil impression et incompatibilité sont vouer a garder leur problèmes non ?
> Parceque maintenant un effacement du DD et une réinstallation de leopard ne changerais rien puisque que le problème est né avec l'installation de léopard.
> 
> J'ai bon ?


Si une mise à jour résout le problème, il disparaît mais reste enregistré dans la sauvegarde Time Machine (selon ce que tu lui as demandé de sauvegarder). Mais si depuis le DVD tu fais une restauration de Leopard à un état où le problème existait, alors il réapparaîtra.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Décembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> mais les gens qui ont eu des problèmes de bluetuth etc que l'on peut lire dans le fil impression et incompatibilité sont vouer a garder leur problèmes non ?
> Parceque maintenant un effacement du DD et une réinstallation de leopard ne changerais rien puisque que le problème est né avec l'installation de léopard.
> 
> J'ai bon ?



Tu peux aussi appliquer un correctif de ton problème : 
- si tu ne réinstalles pas, le problème persiste seulement dans les archives de(s) semaine(s) où a existé le problème (jusqu'à élimination quand le DDE est plein);
- si tu réinstalles et que tu corriges tout de suite, tes archives sont toutes saines dès le (2e) départ de TM.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Décembre 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Une hypothèse.
> Dans les dossiers de sauvegardes, les fichiers non modifiés sont remplacés par des alias (qui ne pèsent rien), pointant vers les fichiers sauvegardés initialement. Mais ces alias affichent le poids du fichier d'origine. Ils sont ainsi comptabilisés dans tous les dossiers de sauvegardes.



Une réponse.
Ce ne sont pas tout à fait des alias : ce sont des liens matériels, pas du tout symboliques !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Une réponse.
> Ce ne sont pas tout à fait des alias : ce sont des liens matériels, pas du tout symboliques !


Le problème, cest que les liens en dur, au contraire des liens symboliques, ne peuvent pas pointer vers un dossier  exclusivement un fichier. Or sur Time Machine, tous les dossiers y sont.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Décembre 2007)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Le problème, cest que les liens en dur, au contraire des liens symboliques, ne peuvent pas pointer vers un dossier  exclusivement un fichier. Or sur Time Machine, tous les dossiers y sont.



Voici comment je comprends l'affaire :
- si tu crées un alias, tu ne crées qu'un lien symbolique = cela pèse le poids d'un symbole (4 ko), et si tu détruis le fichier originel, les liens flottent dans le vide ;
- dans TM, quand un fichier s'enregistre la première fois dans un état donné, il est gravé dans le marbre, et un premier lien matériel est créé ; à chaque nouvelle sauvegarde, si ce fichier ne change pas, un nouveau lien matériel est créé, qui pèse le poids du fichier originel ; et si tu "effaces le fichier originel", tu n'effaces que le premier lien matériel = le fichier reste en place dans son allocation, et tous les liens matériels ultérieurs persistent.

Pour ton interrogation, j'imagine que, si c'est vrai, TM contourne le problème en créant un fichier listant les fichiers du Dossier ? :mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Décembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour ton interrogation, j'imagine que, si c'est vrai, TM contourne le problème en créant un fichier listant les fichiers du Dossier ? :mouais:




Et ce fichier s'appellerait _fseventd_.


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2007)

Je vais acheter un nouveau DD externe, comment faire pour la base de donnée de Time Machine d'un disque à l'autre? 
(un simple clonage suffit-il?)


----------



## Makhno (14 Décembre 2007)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut à tous !!
> 
> Bon alors voilà. J'ai le crâne explosé par la lecture des vingt pages du topic et j'ai juste trouvé un début de réponse à ma question...
> 
> ...



Please...


----------



## Makhno (14 Décembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Je vais acheter un nouveau DD externe, comment faire pour la base de donnée de Time Machine d'un disque à l'autre?
> (un simple clonage suffit-il?)



Ça m'intéresse aussi


----------



## anthoprotic (14 Décembre 2007)

Makhno a dit:


> Ça m'intéresse aussi



La base de données, tu veux dire tes sauvegardes? Il suffit de déplacer le dossier dans le nouveau Disque


----------



## Makhno (15 Décembre 2007)

C'est toujours bon de savoir si on peut déplacer la sauvegarde d'un disque à l'autre ^^

mais est-ce que la sauvegarde marchera toujours après une clean install?


----------



## anthoprotic (15 Décembre 2007)

Makhno a dit:


> C'est toujours bon de savoir si on peut déplacer la sauvegarde d'un disque à l'autre ^^
> 
> mais est-ce que la sauvegarde marchera toujours après une clean install?



Perso, j'ai jamais testé mais normalement il devrait ?


----------



## Makhno (16 Décembre 2007)

Ben j'en sais rien, ça me semble pas si évident que ça, c'est pour ça que je demande ici avant de me lancer là-dedans... 

Le truc c'est que je vais devoir faire une clean install, la mise à jour n'est pas terrible finalement, je veux un système tout propre. 
Et j'aimerais bien qu'une fois la clean install faite, time machine ne voit pas mon DDE comme un nouvel endroit où s'installer (la procédure de commencement de Time machine finalement)... Je voudrais pouvoir récupérer mes documents par exemple. 
Et après, je referais une sauvegarde de départ de time machine pour qu'elle soit sur un système propre.  


Jsais pas si jme fait comprendre lol...C'est dur le dimanche matin, scusez


----------



## stef48 (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

20 pages à lire c'est long.
J'ai lu rapidement mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à mon problème (si réponse il y a)[/I][/SIZE]

Config: Mac Os 10.5.1 (iMac)
J'ai un disque dur externe connecté en Ethernet (RJ45) de type HP Media Vault.
Capacité actuelle: 1 To.
Ce disque est formaté en Eiser (format spécifique HP semble-t-il permettant une compatibilité totale entre PC et Mac sans limite de taille de fichier contrairement au FAT 32).

J'arrive bien à me connecter à ce disque et surtout aux volumes de ce disque (sauf que mon Mac ne s'y connecte pas automatiquement quand je l'allume mais bon c'est pas le lieu pour en discuter).

1°) Puis-je utiliser ce disque réseau pour utiliser TM ?

Quand j'ouvre TM, il me dit que TM n'est pas configuré. Donc je clique sur Configurer. Puis il me demande de choisir un disque et là je n'ai rien dans la liste de disques disponibles. J'en conclue qu'il ne sait pas "voir" mon disque dur réseau.

Merci de votre aide.

(j'ai oublié de dire que je ne suis pas trop familier avec l'environnement Mac, ca fait... 3 jours que j'en suis).


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2007)

stef48 a dit:


> Ce disque est formaté en Eiser (format spécifique HP semble-t-il permettant une compatibilité totale entre PC et Mac sans limite de taille de fichier contrairement au FAT 32).



Il y a de fortes chances que cela provienne du format de ton disque dur. Il faudrait le reformater en HFS+ via l'Utilitaire de disque.

Perso, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce format Eiser dont tu fais mention.


----------



## stef48 (16 Décembre 2007)

Il s'agit en fait du format Reiser (désolé).

Extrait de la notice: "Cette option permet de formater le disque sur un système de fichiers Linux (version modifiée de ReiserFS)."

Donc ce pourrait-etre la cause du pb, mais sinon dans le principe, on pourrait utiliser un disque réseau en Ethernet pour TM?

(En tout cas merci pour la première réponse sans délais).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il y a de fortes chances que cela provienne du format de ton disque dur. Il faudrait le reformater en HFS+ via l'Utilitaire de disque.
> 
> Perso, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce format Eiser dont tu fais mention.


Mac OS étendu (journalisé) avec dans les options le tableau de partition GUID.


----------



## Makhno (16 Décembre 2007)

Makhno a dit:


> Ben j'en sais rien, ça me semble pas si évident que ça, c'est pour ça que je demande ici avant de me lancer là-dedans...
> 
> Le truc c'est que je vais devoir faire une clean install, la mise à jour n'est pas terrible finalement, je veux un système tout propre.
> Et j'aimerais bien qu'une fois la clean install faite, time machine ne voit pas mon DDE comme un nouvel endroit où s'installer (la procédure de commencement de Time machine finalement)... Je voudrais pouvoir récupérer mes documents par exemple.
> ...



C'est juste une impression ou personne ne veut me répondre?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2007)

Makhno a dit:


> C'est juste une impression ou personne ne veut me répondre?





Makhno a dit:


> C'est dur le dimanche matin, scusez



C'est ça. 



iDuck a dit:


> Mac OS étendu (journalisé) avec dans les options le tableau de partition GUID.



Oui, merci de la précision.


----------



## Makhno (16 Décembre 2007)

Ba doit pas y avoir que le dimanche matin alors, ça fait une semaine que je pose régulièrement ma question...:mouais:


----------



## David_b (16 Décembre 2007)

Makhno a dit:


> Ba doit pas y avoir que le dimanche matin alors, ça fait une semaine que je pose régulièrement ma question...:mouais:



c'est peut-être que personne n'en sais rien  
tout simplement


----------



## iJames (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon problème, je me sépare d'un ancien Macbook avec leopard que je file à mes parents.

Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Pro.

Je voudrais récupérer tous mes documents et applications sur mon nouveau MacBook Pro, mais il y a un problème :

- Lorsque que je fait une clean install sur le nouveau MacBook Pro et que je veux récupérer ma sauvegarde Time Machine, tout se passe bien jusqu'au redémarrage. Il me demande un mot de passe pour mon utilisateur, qu'il ne reconnait pas.

C'est sans doute un mot de passe de Session que je ne peux changer en utilisant le dvd d'install, avec l'option 'réinitialiser le mot de passe'.

Donc je suis bloqué à l'écran de boot

Quelqu'un pour m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## Makhno (16 Décembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> c'est peut-être que personne n'en sais rien
> tout simplement



Ben y'a des chances... Mais de le dire, ça coûte pas cher et ça évite à celui qui pose la question d'avoir l'impression d'être ignoré...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Décembre 2007)

iJames a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà mon problème, je me sépare d'un ancien Macbook avec leopard que je file à mes parents.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

J'échafaude deux hypothèses possibles :

- une sauvegarde TM est liée à l'utilisateur => crée dans ton vieux Macbook un compte qui ait les mêmes nom et mot de passe que ton compte du nouveau MacBook Pro, relance une sauvegarde TM dans le Macbook, puis réessaie de l'ouvrir dans le Pro ;

- une sauvegarde TM est liée à une machine => peut-être aller voir avec le Macbook du côté des autorisations du Dossier de sauvegarde TM dans le disque externe, pour les ouvrir à tout vent ? :mouais:


----------



## Ménuires (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

j'ai plusieurs questions concernant time machine :
- tm est entierement automatique, sur mon dd de 250 giga, je ne retrouve que 2 sauvegardes ? il ne sauvegarde pas mes transactions (modifications ) au fur et à mesure ?

- mon macbook pro est branché sur un dd externe et tourne avec time machine, si je débranche le portable pour aller travailler dans une autre pièce, est-ce qu'en revenant TM va sauvegarder de nouveau les selections du disque entier du portable ?


merci pour vos réponses car je m'interroge sévère


----------



## iJames (16 Décembre 2007)

En fait, quand tu fais une install clean, tu n'as pas le temps de configurer quoi que ce soit au niveau Utilisateur, mot de passe, la récupération de ta sauvegarde TM viens avant le process d'enregistrement.

... donc je récupère obligatoirement ma session TM de mon ancien MacBook.

Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que sur ce MacBook par exemple, j'ai mit l'utilisateur à savoir 'iJames' en connection automatique, mais là sur le nouveau MacBook Pro, il s'arrête à la session d'identification de l'utlisateur. Et mon mot de passe admin ne fonctionne plus.

Est ce à cause d'un problème de sécurité que Apple a bridé, cette utilisation d'upgrade d'un compte vers du nouveau matériel ?


----------



## esales (16 Décembre 2007)

iJames a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà mon problème, je me sépare d'un ancien Macbook avec leopard que je file à mes parents.
> 
> ...



A ta place je n'utiliserais pas Time Machine dans ce cas.
- Lors de l'installation de Léopard (Clean Install)
- Je mettrais le Macbook en mode Target (appui sur la touche T au démarrage)
- Liaison via cable Firewire du Macbook et du Macbook Pro
- Utilisation de l'utilitaire "Assistant de Migration"

Tu te retrouveras avec tous tes documents, paramètres, etc... sur ton nouveau MBP.

Il me semble que dans ton cas, c'est la meilleure méthode.


----------



## Makhno (16 Décembre 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'échafaude deux hypothèses possibles :
> 
> ...



La première hypothèse serait chouette si c'était la bonne. Ca voudrait dire qu'une clean install avec les mêmes noms d'utilisateurs et mdp accepterait la sauvegarde de TM comme une ancienne sauvegarde plutot que de demander si TM peut squatter le DD que l'on vient de brancher... 
Où pourrait-on trouver la réponse avant de plonger dans le vide???


----------



## Makhno (17 Décembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Je vais acheter un nouveau DD externe, comment faire pour la base de donnée de Time Machine d'un disque à l'autre?
> (un simple clonage suffit-il?)



*#158 - Déplacer les sauvegardes TimeMachine sur un autre disque
dimanche 16 décembre 2007 par Toumak*

 												Si vous vous rendez compte que votre disque réservé aux backups de TimeMachine est plein, ou que vous aimeriez tout simplement en prendre un autre, tout en gardant tous vos backups, voici la marche à suivre.

Pour commencer, il faut désactiver TimeMachine momentanément via les Préférences système.
Une fois fait, branchez votre futur disque de sauvegarde, lancez l'Utilitaire de disque et sélectionnez ce disque.
Là, cliquez sur l'onglet Restaurer et faites glisser votre disque de sauvegarde actuel dans la case Source et le futur disque dans la case Destination.
Cliquez sur restaurer et entrez votre mot de passe.

Une fois la restauration terminée, déconnectez l'ancien disque de sauvegarde et renommez le nouveau avec EXACTEMENT le même nom que l'ancien.
Réactivez TimeMachine et lancez-le, vous devriez dès à présent naviguer dans vos sauvegardes sur votre nouveau disque !
(http://www.applestuut.com/archives8.html#158)


----------



## iJames (17 Décembre 2007)

esales a dit:


> A ta place je n'utiliserais pas Time Machine dans ce cas.
> - Lors de l'installation de Léopard (Clean Install)
> - Je mettrais le Macbook en mode Target (appui sur la touche T au démarrage)
> - Liaison via cable Firewire du Macbook et du Macbook Pro
> ...




Merci pour ta méthode que je ne connaissais pas, mais après cette utilisation bien pratique de récupération de données, ça ne marchait pas non plus...

Appel au support Apple, il faut utiliser un mot de passe simple type : 'soleil' car le clavier est en qwerty... Et hop, c'est parti pour un nouveau départ sur le MacBook Pro, avec toutes les applis, préférences de l'ancien MacBook

Encore une précision, ça marche avec TM sans problèmes, on peut donc récupérer notre TM, mais avec ce même soucis de mot de passe simple.


----------



## Makhno (18 Décembre 2007)

iJames a dit:


> Appel au support Apple, il faut utiliser un mot de passe simple type : 'soleil' car le clavier est en qwerty... Et hop, c'est parti pour un nouveau départ sur le MacBook Pro, avec toutes les applis, préférences de l'ancien MacBook
> 
> Encore une précision, ça marche avec TM sans problèmes, on peut donc récupérer notre TM, mais avec ce même soucis de mot de passe simple.



Donc on peut supposer qu'après une clean install avec même nom d'utilisateur et même mdp (simple ), on pourrait se reservir d'une sauvegarde time machine... Je voudrais pas faire une restauration système, juste pouvoir récupérer certains trucs après la nouvelle installation. J'espère que ça va le faire...


----------



## R1x_Fr1x (18 Décembre 2007)

bonsoir,

Après une sauvegarde totale de mon mbp avec TM et un sacré boxon dans mon OS (à cause de la suite Final Cut), j'aimerai tout réinstaller et ainsi tout restaurer (sauf l'OS, surtout pas le système).... or, il semble que TM ne laisse pas le choix lors de l'insertion du DVD de Leopard... 

Quelqu'un a t il une idée svp? Merci


----------



## gmaa (18 Décembre 2007)

Pas possible!
Tout ou rien...

Avec TM on choisit la date à laquelle on veut revenir. Après il se débrouille mais commence par reformater le disque.

Par contre le catalogue choisi repointe sur tous les dossiers/fichiers.
On peut donc retrouver ses affaires et les remettre en place manuellement
Donc en théorie on réinstalle un système propre puis


----------



## R1x_Fr1x (18 Décembre 2007)

Merci de ta rapide réponse et je me suis lancé dans une réinstall propre... Installation en cours en ce moment même, d'où ma réponse depuis mon iPhone ;-) bonne soirée


----------



## bgali (18 Décembre 2007)

R1x_Fr1x a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> Après une sauvegarde totale de mon mbp avec TM et un sacré boxon dans mon OS (à cause de la suite Final Cut), j'aimerai tout réinstaller et ainsi tout restaurer (sauf l'OS, surtout pas le système).... or, il semble que TM ne laisse pas le choix lors de l'insertion du DVD de Leopard...
> 
> Quelqu'un a t il une idée svp? Merci



1) Je pense que ton TM est bien sur un disque externe de préférence Firewire. pour faire ce que tu veux ne t'occupes pas de TM et fais ton installation OS 10 comme si c'était la première fois

2) Tu réinstalles OS 10 à partir du disque d'installation

3) Ensuite L'installation va te demander si tu veux importer tes données et te demandera sur quel disque les prendre

3) Tu cocheras la ligne et tu désigneras ton TM 

4) L'installation importera toutes tes applications, tes dossiers et fichiers et ton "user"

5) Tu redémares et tu vérifies que tout est en place

6) Tu effaces ton disque TM et TM tout seul va refaire sa sauvegarde (La première est trés longue)

Tout ce qui précède n'est pas de la théorie parce que je l'ai déjà fait 2 fois et çà marche impeccablement bien


----------



## gmaa (18 Décembre 2007)

Pas de désaccord avec la réponse précédente.

Cependant après la réinstallation de léopard on peut vouloir être plus "sélectif"
dans sa restauration et c'est là que se place "ma théorie".

A part ça je confirme que mieux vaut un disque FW que USB (pour moi).
Dans ce cas on lance et on va se coucher
Ceci dit on apprécie quand même la solution.

Si TM est une belle "machine" elle manque à mon goût de souplesse.
On pourrait espérer plus de paramétrage tant dans la sauvegarde que dans la restauration.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Décembre 2007)

gmaa a dit:


> On pourrait espérer plus de paramétrage tant dans la sauvegarde que dans la restauration.



On choisit au départ ce que TM ne sauvegardera pas,

et on peut choisir plus tard les dossiers que TM ne restaurera pas (sélectionner le dossier, roue dentée > _Détruire_), quand même.


----------



## bgali (19 Décembre 2007)

gmaa a dit:


> Si TM est une belle "machine" elle manque à mon goût de souplesse.
> On pourrait espérer plus de paramétrage tant dans la sauvegarde que dans la restauration.


En fait TM n'a effectivement aucune souplesse et si on veut qu'elle marche bien il faut la laisser faire toute seule. Mais elle est trés efficace pour les restaurations


----------



## gmaa (19 Décembre 2007)

D'accord pour le paramétrage de sauvegarde.
Je regarderai celui de la restau quand, hélas, j'en aurai besoin


----------



## Makhno (19 Décembre 2007)

gmaa a dit:


> Pas possible!
> Tout ou rien...
> 
> Avec TM on choisit la date à laquelle on veut revenir. Après il se débrouille mais commence par reformater le disque.
> ...



Donc si je te comprends bien, je peux faire une clean install, en faisant gaffe à mettre le meme nom d'utilisateur et le meme mdp et je pourrais ensuite rebrancher le disque de TM et récupérer juste ce dont j'ai besoin ?

@bgali: 
" 4) L'installation importera toutes tes applications, tes dossiers et fichiers et ton "user" "
Donc on récupère un bug préexistant... Jme plante? En tout cas on restaure par exemple plein de fichiers préférences de trucs que l'on a déjà installé puis désintallé... 
Pour que cela marche, tu réinstalles ac les memes noms et mdp?


----------



## gmaa (19 Décembre 2007)

Oui TM réinstalle fidèlement les fichiers présents lors de la sauvegarde utilisée pour la restauration.
Hélas, il ne sait pas distinguer le bien du mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2007)

bgali a dit:


> En fait TM n'a effectivement aucune souplesse et si on veut qu'elle marche bien il faut la laisser faire toute seule. Mais elle est trés efficace pour les restaurations


Très efficace pour les restaurations ? Cest une affirmation dexpérience ou de confiance ? 

Car pour restaurer un volume de démarrage, il faut faire appel au DVD dinstallation qui une fois sur deux se révèle « _défecteux_ » (cest le DVD qui le dit). Car avec un DVD qui ne parvient à faire son installation jusquau bout quaprès plusieurs tentatives infructeuses (malgré sa propre vérification préalable qui ne révèle aucun défaut), je suis sceptique

Je pense quun clone du disque de démarrage sur un autre disque serait plus sûr et plus rapide pour récupérer ses données.


----------



## gmaa (19 Décembre 2007)

TM est fiable - d'expérience. Sa restauration est strictement fidèle à l'état de la machine sauvegardée.
Dans mon cas pas de souci avec le DVD d'installation. Si ce dernier est défectueux voir le SAV selon moi.
Le clone est aussi une solution mais avec les mêmes défauts On a pu cloner un "bug"
Dans une autre discussion on a mentionné un "complément" au clone au travers de SuperDuper! capable de "mettre à jour" un clone. Ça, moi, je ne l'ai pas expérimenté.


----------



## monvilain (20 Décembre 2007)

Comment utilisez-vous TM?

Je fais appel aux utilisateurs PRO.

Aprés lecture des 23 pages, j'hésite toujours...

Ayant comme beaucoup d'entre vous plusieurs disques comportant, photos puis musique etc..Soir environ 600Go d edonnées PRO


utilisez-vous TM uniquement pour sauvegarder votre "maison"?? 
Ou avez-vous un disque (énorme) genre 1To pour sauvegarder la maison + les autres disques externes??

Merci de donner votre config (disques externes) et votre utilisation de TM, cela me donnera des idées..


----------



## Makhno (20 Décembre 2007)

gmaa a dit:


> Pas possible!
> Tout ou rien...
> 
> Avec TM on choisit la date à laquelle on veut revenir. Après il se débrouille mais commence par reformater le disque.
> ...



Je sais je suis relou mais je veux être sûr ^^
Si je te comprend bien, on peut rebrancher TM et choisir après une clean install ce que l'on veut restaurer?


----------



## gmaa (20 Décembre 2007)

Moi, je l'utilise comme sauvegarde de tout mon disque (système, applications et données).
J'ai ainsi une solution de "remonter" mon disque dur de base en cas de crash.
Cela m'a bien servi quand je suis tombé sur l'anomalie de l'écran bleu.
Je ne sauve pas d'autres disques USB qui stoquent des données moins essentielles.


----------



## dendritique (21 Décembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poser cette question. Si ce n'est pas le cas, un modo peut supprimer/déplacer sans autres...

Pour ceux qui utilisent TM, utiliseront-ils (qd il sera Léo-compatble) en parrallèle un soft tel que SuperDuper? En quoi reste-t'il utile?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2007)

dendritique a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poser cette question. Si ce n'est pas le cas, un modo peut supprimer/déplacer sans autres...
> 
> Pour ceux qui utilisent TM, utiliseront-ils (qd il sera Léo-compatble) en parrallèle un soft tel que SuperDuper? En quoi reste-t'il utile?


Continuer à utiliser un logiciel de clonage comme Super Duper a un intérêt :

- si on a demandé à Time Machine de ne pas tout sauvegarder
- pouvoir redémarrer dessus


----------



## Joffrey (21 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un disque dur externe de 250 Go. J'ai mon iMac depuis fin octobre et donc Time Machine fait des sauvegardes depuis ce moment. Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe depuis hier, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'arrête pas de sauvegarder. il me restait encore 170 Go et aujourd'hui un message pour me dire que mon disque est saturé... Est-ce normal ? Je ne comprends pas. 

Joffrey


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2007)

J&#8217;ai installé Leopard sur une petite partition destinée à l&#8217;entretien, la réparation et la duplication des autres disques. 

Je n&#8217;ai donc choisi aucun disque ou volume pour Time Machine (désactivée et verrouillée) et pourtant le système me demande de façon répétitive et insistante de choisir un disque pour Time Machine. Comment se débarrasser de ces messages ?


----------



## gmaa (21 Décembre 2007)

Préférences système; Time Machine ==> Désactivé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2007)

gmaa a dit:


> Préférences système; Time Machine ==> Désactivé


Cest justement ce qui ne marche pas (messages récurents de rappels).


----------



## Makhno (21 Décembre 2007)

gmaa a dit:


> Moi, je l'utilise comme sauvegarde de tout mon disque (système, applications et données).
> J'ai ainsi une solution de "remonter" mon disque dur de base en cas de crash.
> Cela m'a bien servi quand je suis tombé sur l'anomalie de l'écran bleu.
> Je ne sauve pas d'autres disques USB qui stoquent des données moins essentielles.




Et pour "remonter" ton disque, tu passe pas par la fonction restauration si j'ai bien compris?


----------



## gmaa (21 Décembre 2007)

Si bien sûr.
J´ai juste choisi la date de la sauvegarde que j'estimai la meilleure.
C'était une incrémentale bien sûr. Mais comme le catalogue de chaque sauvegarde repointe sur tous les fichiers du disque présents au moment de la sauvegarde, la restauration a retrouvé tous ses petits et mon disque a été remis dans l'état lors de cette sauvegarde.

Ceci dit j'aurai pu repartir de la sauvegarde initiale puis manuellement retourner chercher les fichiers qui seuls m'intéressaient sans utiliser cette fois la restauration de TM.


----------



## noamc (22 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous!
Je suis sur le point d'acheter un nouveau disque dur interne pour mon macbook, j'ai choisi un hitachi travelstar 160GB 5400RPM.
Premierement, ou est ce que je peux trouver un tutorial bien detaille pour faire le changement moi meme.
Sinon, j'utilise Leopard et TimeMachine, toutes mes donnees sont sauvegardees donc sur le disque dur externe que j'utilise via timemachine, ma question est la suivante, une fois que j'aurai mis mon nouveau disque dur, qu'est ce que je devrais faire ? : installer leopard avec le cd d'installation et ensuite brancher mon disque dur externe et timemachine se souviendra de mon ancienne configuration avec toutes mes donnees et me proposera de faire l update ?
En esperant que j'ai ete assez clair,
merci,
Noam​
Il y a déjà un fil pour Time Machine&#8230; On regroupe&#8230;


----------



## eliseetmoi (23 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous
Voilà je suis toute nouvelle sur mac.  J'ai découvert comment formater mon DD maintenant je voudrai lancer time machine.
Ma question est : les fichiers sauvegardés sur mon  DD avec time machine je peux ensuite les utiliser sur un PC.
Exemple j'ai des films sur mon ordi, je fais le backup avec time machine ensuite j'enlève mon DD et je le connecte à un pc je pourrais récupérer le film et le visionner sur mon PC?
Merciiiiiiii
Elise


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Décembre 2007)

Ca me parait être un drôle d'usage de Time Machine :mouais:


----------



## gmaa (23 Décembre 2007)

Cela parait peu commun comme usage, mais le PC montera probablement le volume.
Après il faudra consulter les catalogues pour trouver les fichiers dans les dossiers (répertoires) et


----------



## eliseetmoi (23 Décembre 2007)

wé je sais c'est peu commun... mais bon mon copain a un PC donc voila...
J'ai un autre question.
Quels sont les fichiers à Exclure lors de la sauvegarde ? Si je ne sauvegarde que le dossier utilisateur c'est ok ?
Merci encore 
Elise


----------



## gmaa (23 Décembre 2007)

Ne rien exclure si on veux pouvoir "remonter" le disque entier en cas de catastrophe.
Le principe dans ce cas sérieux : on reboot depuis le DVD Léopard et on demande à TM de recontruire le disque comme il était à une date donnée (celle correspondant à une sauvegarde).
Mais on peut aussi retourner chercher un dossier ou un fichier dans une de ces sauvegardes comme on le ferait à partir d un autre disque.


----------



## Makhno (23 Décembre 2007)

eliseetmoi a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Voilà je suis toute nouvelle sur mac.  J'ai découvert comment formater mon DD maintenant je voudrai lancer time machine.
> Ma question est : les fichiers sauvegardés sur mon  DD avec time machine je peux ensuite les utiliser sur un PC.
> Exemple j'ai des films sur mon ordi, je fais le backup avec time machine ensuite j'enlève mon DD et je le connecte à un pc je pourrais récupérer le film et le visionner sur mon PC?
> ...




Salut 

C'est pas sûr que tu puisse faire marcher ton disque de Time Machine sur un PC: Time Machine nécessite que le disque soit en HFS + (format Mac OS étendu). Et ça, windaube ne le lit pas... En tout cas chez moi, la partition de mon disque dur externe dédiée à Time Machine n'est pas montée sur mon (vieux) pc. Donc...


----------



## gmaa (23 Décembre 2007)

Pose la question "hfs+ sur PC" sur google et tu verras que tout est possible
Macdisk par exemple


----------



## olv (23 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

Je me tourne vers vous après avoir cherché sur google et ici (via recherche), mais impossible de trouver une solution.

Voila je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de supprimer un fichier qui a été enregistré sur Time Machine?
Si oui, comment?

Merci d'avance,

Olivier


----------



## gmaa (23 Décembre 2007)

Si j'ai compris TM, si je devais faire ça, je détruirai le même fichier à partir de chaque catalogue le contenant en préjugeant qu'il ne serait vraiment détruit qu'au dernier.


----------



## shahtooh (23 Décembre 2007)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Jai installé Leopard sur une petite partition destinée à lentretien, la réparation et la duplication des autres disques.
> 
> Je nai donc choisi aucun disque ou volume pour Time Machine (désactivée et verrouillée) et pourtant le système me demande de façon répétitive et insistante de choisir un disque pour Time Machine. Comment se débarrasser de ces messages ?



Depuis quelques temps, TM m'indiquait que le DD distant (DD 400Go sur un serveur, sauvegarde avec TM via Airport) ne pouvait accueillir la sauvegarde de 117Go... Je me suis donc inquiété des 117Go alors que cela dépassait rarement et au grand maximum les 2Go...

Sans trop avoir trouvé de réponse précise, j'ai simplement décoché l'option "avertir lorsque les anciennes sauvegardes sont supprimées" dans les options du panneau de config. TM.

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre: non seulement il a repris les sauvegardes, mais en plus elles ont repris une taille "normale" (la dernière faisait 26Mo).

Inutile de dire qu'entre temps, toutes mes anciennes sauvegardes ont été zigouillées.


----------



## Makhno (24 Décembre 2007)

gmaa a dit:


> Pose la question "hfs+ sur PC" sur google et tu verras que tout est possible
> Macdisk par exemple



Exact, j'avais zappé ça. Enfin, le HFS + sur PC, ça marche pas tout seul quoi 



olv a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je me tourne vers vous après avoir cherché sur google et ici (via recherche), mais impossible de trouver une solution.
> 
> ...



Tu lances TM, tu trouves le fichier que tu veux supprimer. Tu le sélectionnes (ça marche aussi avec plusieurs fichiers d'un coup) et tu cliques sur la roue dentée. Là tu peux choisir de supprimer la sauvegarde où tu te trouves (le 10 décembre à 12h42 par exemple) ou de supprimer toutes les sauvegardes du ou des fichiers sélectionnés. Le mot de passe administrateur est requis. Et voilà  



gmaa a dit:


> Si j'ai compris TM, si je devais faire ça, je détruirai le même fichier à partir de chaque catalogue le contenant en préjugeant qu'il ne serait vraiment détruit qu'au dernier.



Bah, même si il ya des trucs pas pratiques dans TM, l'option pour nettoyer les sauvegardes existe !!


----------



## gmaa (24 Décembre 2007)

"Bah, même si il ya des trucs pas pratiques dans TM, l'option pour nettoyer les sauvegardes existe !!"

Merci, j'aurai appris quelque chose en passant


----------



## olv (24 Décembre 2007)

Merci a toi Makhno, ça  marche.
Joyeux noel et bonnes fêtes a tous


----------



## Chamyky (24 Décembre 2007)

Quelqu'un saurait-il s'il est possible de forcer Time Machine à sauvegarder le contenu de la corbeille ? C'est sur mon ordinateur un dossier dont la taille peut atteindre plusieurs gigas (ça fait toujours très plaisir quand on la vide !), et parfois j'aimerais bien pouvoir récupérer des fichiers y ayant séjourné.


----------



## OThuGLifeO (25 Décembre 2007)

J'ai un problème au niveau d'un jeu ( télécharger sur le net ! ) appellé "Metin2" si des personnes connaissent...

Voila, une fois que le jeu à été télécharger, j' essaye de l'installer.
Mais ils me demandent une applications pour pouvoir ouvrir le fichier.
Alors ma question est "Quel est cette application ?" et "Ou faut-il aller pour la chercher ?"


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Décembre 2007)

OThuGLifeO a dit:


> J'ai un problème au niveau d'un jeu ( télécharger sur le net ! ) appellé "Metin2" si des personnes connaissent...
> 
> Voila, une fois que le jeu à été télécharger, j' essaye de l'installer.
> Mais ils me demandent une applications pour pouvoir ouvrir le fichier.
> Alors ma question est "Quel est cette application ?" et "Ou faut-il aller pour la chercher ?"


C'est une version PC simplement Ne peux s'ouvrir que si Windows est installé via bootcamp, parallels etc sur des machines Intel ou avec des émulateurs windows, virtual PC sur des machines PPC


----------



## OThuGLifeO (25 Décembre 2007)

Alors y a t-il quand même un moyen pour pouvoir l'installer ?
C'est tout ce que je veux savoir ! Eh sinon quelle est ce moyen ?
N'y a t-il pas un sorte de logiciel configurant la version PC en version Mac ?


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Décembre 2007)

OThuGLifeO a dit:


> Alors y a t-il quand même un moyen pour pouvoir l'installer ?
> C'est tout ce que je veux savoir ! Eh sinon quelle est ce moyen ?
> N'y a t-il pas un sorte de logiciel configurant la version PC en version Mac ?


Non aucunement

Sur ordi PPC le mieux est Virtual PC

Sur ordi Intel le choix est plus varié, mais dans la majorité des cas il te faudra un Windows, à part pour CrossOver et VMWare il me semble


----------



## OThuGLifeO (25 Décembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas car je vient juste de le recevoir aujourd'hui c'est un Mac OS X !
Vraiment aucun moyen ?


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Décembre 2007)

OThuGLifeO a dit:


> Je ne sais pas car je vient juste de le recevoir aujourd'hui c'est un Mac OS X !
> Vraiment aucun moyen ?


Il est neuf ?

Menu pomme que dit "A propos de ce Mac" ?


----------



## OThuGLifeO (25 Décembre 2007)

Menu pomme ?


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Décembre 2007)

OThuGLifeO a dit:


> Menu pomme ?


La pomme en haut à gauche


----------



## OThuGLifeO (25 Décembre 2007)

Processeur 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire 1Go 667 MHz DDR2
Disque de démarrage Macintosh HD
Voila...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Décembre 2007)

OThuGLifeO a dit:


> Processeur 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
> Mémoire 1Go 667 MHz DDR2
> Disque de démarrage Macintosh HD
> Voila...


Donc tu peux installer via Bootcamp un Windows dessus, ou Parralels mais dans les deux cas il te faudra un Windows XP avec la licence&#8230;

Je te conseillerais de faire un tour sur ce forum "Windows sur Mac" pour plus d'informations sur les procédures&#8230;


----------



## OThuGLifeO (25 Décembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Donc tu peux installer via Bootcamp un Windows dessus, ou Parralels mais dans les deux cas il te faudra un Windows XP avec la licence
> 
> Je te conseillerais de faire un tour sur ce forum "Windows sur Mac" pour plus d'informations sur les procédures




Le Windows XP je l'est donc...?


----------



## Chamyky (25 Décembre 2007)

OThuGLifeO a dit:


> Le Windows XP je l'est donc...?



en l'achetant.


----------



## Nanaky (25 Décembre 2007)

J'ai une tite question à mon tour !

Voila le dossier créer par TM sur mon DD externe commence à être trop imposant ( + de 100go ^^') 

Puis je supprimer les sauvegardes des semaines les plus anciennes (contenues dans le dit dossier) manuellement (en les glissant dans la corbeille) afin de reprendre un peu d'espace libre ?


----------



## shahtooh (25 Décembre 2007)

Nanaky a dit:
			
		

> Puis je supprimer les sauvegardes des semaines les plus anciennes (contenues dans le dit dossier) manuellement (en les glissant dans la corbeille) afin de reprendre un peu d'espace libre ?



Cf. ci-après la remarque de Makhno:



Makhno a dit:


> Tu lances TM, tu trouves le fichier que tu veux supprimer. Tu le sélectionnes (ça marche aussi avec plusieurs fichiers d'un coup) et tu cliques sur la roue dentée. Là tu peux choisir de supprimer la sauvegarde où tu te trouves (le 10 décembre à 12h42 par exemple) ou de supprimer toutes les sauvegardes du ou des fichiers sélectionnés. Le mot de passe administrateur est requis. Et voilà


----------



## Nanaky (26 Décembre 2007)

Merci bien !


----------



## Makhno (26 Décembre 2007)

Salut !!

La même technique marche pour une sauvegarde ancienne en entier: 

plutôt que de supprimer certains fichiers, si tu veux supprimer TOUTE la sauvegarde du 12 décembre à 12h22, tu trouves la fenêtre correspondante, sans sélectionner de fichier et tu cliques sur la roue dentée. Je ne me rappelle plus du texte exact mais tu peux choisir sur supprimer complètement toute cette sauvegarde. 
Et voilà !! 

Edit : l'option c'est "supprimer la copie de sauvegarde". De toutes façons, si tu sélectionnes aucun dossier ou fichier, il n'y a pas d'autre option.


----------



## Nanaky (26 Décembre 2007)

Ya juste un truc étrange quand je fais ça, 
ça surprime les raccourcis Dashboard, exposé etc.. des touches F9, F10...

C'est pas bien grave il suffit de les remettre... un Bug ?


----------



## Makhno (26 Décembre 2007)

Nanaky a dit:


> Ya juste un truc étrange quand je fais ça,
> ça surprime les raccourcis Dashboard, exposé etc.. des touches F9, F10...
> 
> C'est pas bien grave il suffit de les remettre... un Bug ?




Etrange... T'as supprimé une sauvegarde entière? Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois sur mon macbook sans aucun pb...


----------



## Nanaky (26 Décembre 2007)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait. D'autant que ça suprime aussi les raccourcis souris pour Dash et Exposé.


----------



## Makhno (26 Décembre 2007)

C'est tout ton système qui est sauvegardé par TM ou seulement certains dossiers? 

J'avoue qu'on arrive à mes limites... Je sais pas quoi te dire, je suis nouveau sur Mac et je ne connais pas encore les astuces pour trouver l'origine d'un bug...


----------



## Toumak (26 Décembre 2007)

attention que si vous supprimez des fichiers ou sauvegardes via le finder et pas via timemachine, il y a des choses que vous ne retrouverez jamais !

et oui, chaque sauvegarde de tm est basée sur la précédente, donc si vous enlevez un maillon de la chaîne... c'est pas super bon


----------



## Makhno (26 Décembre 2007)

Pourquoi dans ce cas-là offrir cette fonction? 
Jamais eu de problème moi... (Bon ok j'avoue ne pas sauver tout le système avec TM mais seulement quelques dossiers)


----------



## shahtooh (26 Décembre 2007)

Makhno a dit:


> Pourquoi dans ce cas-là offrir cette fonction?
> Jamais eu de problème moi... (Bon ok j'avoue ne pas sauver tout le système avec TM mais seulement quelques dossiers)



Ce n'est pas une fonction, mais simplement un accès à des données.

Zigouiller une sauvegarde via le finder reviendrait à zigouiller un fichier dans le dossier Système, par exemple...  

Donc mieux vaut lancer TM et cliquer sur la roue dentée de la fenêtre du finder-hyperespace.



EDIT: Nanaky, peux-tu nous dire comment tu as procédé?


----------



## Nanaky (26 Décembre 2007)

Comme tu as dit : J'ai lancer TM et je suis allé sur mes anciennes sauvegarde, j'ai cliqué sur la roue et  j'ai fait "supprimer la sauvegarde".

De plus j'ai configurer TM pour qu'il sauve tout le système.


----------



## shahtooh (26 Décembre 2007)

Nanaky a dit:


> Comme tu as dit : J'ai lancer TM et je suis allé sur mes anciennes sauvegarde, j'ai cliqué sur la roue et  j'ai fait "supprimer la sauvegarde".
> 
> De plus j'ai configurer TM pour qu'il sauve tout le système.



Bizarre. J'ai eu le même bug avec le raccourci de ma mighty vers dashboard.

Un redémarrage (après les màj  ) et c'est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## Makhno (26 Décembre 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Zigouiller une sauvegarde via le finder reviendrait à zigouiller un fichier dans le dossier Système, par exemple...
> 
> Donc mieux vaut lancer TM et cliquer sur la roue dentée de la fenêtre du finder-hyperespace.



C'est bien de ça que je parlais. J'irais quand même pas vider via le finder les sauvegardes de TM, s'y retrouverait plus la pauvre bête...


----------



## Nanaky (26 Décembre 2007)

Oui mais si tu les supprime toujours dans l'ordre de la plus ancienne à la plus récente, je pense pas que ça pose de vrai problème, c'est plutôt logique je trouve de faire comme ça même.
Parce que sinon, comment faire de la place sur ton DD ? Il finira forcément, à long terme, par être plein. Et donc plus d'aucune utilité autre que pour TM...


----------



## Chamyky (26 Décembre 2007)

Nanaky a dit:


> Oui mais si tu les supprime toujours dans l'ordre de la plus ancienne à la plus récente, je pense pas que ça pose de vrai problème



Je pense que c'est plutôt dans l'autre sens, les nouvelles sauvegardes s'appuient sur les anciennes.



Nanaky a dit:


> Parce que sinon, comment faire de la place sur ton DD ?..



En supprimant directement dans Time Machine, non ?


----------



## Toumak (26 Décembre 2007)

Nanaky a dit:


> Oui mais si tu les supprime toujours dans l'ordre de la plus ancienne à la plus récente, je pense pas que ça pose de vrai problème, c'est plutôt logique je trouve de faire comme ça même.
> Parce que sinon, comment faire de la place sur ton DD ? Il finira forcément, à long terme, par être plein. Et donc plus d'aucune utilité autre que pour TM...



Pas de soucis !
si ya plus de place, tm supprimera automatiquement la sauvegarde la plus vieille 
(en vous prevenant a l'avance)


----------



## bgali (26 Décembre 2007)

Makhno a dit:


> Je sais je suis relou mais je veux être sûr ^^
> Si je te comprend bien, on peut rebrancher TM et choisir après une clean install ce que l'on veut restaurer?



Tout à fait ...


----------



## bgali (26 Décembre 2007)

Nanaky a dit:


> Oui mais si tu les supprime toujours dans l'ordre de la plus ancienne à la plus récente, je pense pas que ça pose de vrai problème, c'est plutôt logique je trouve de faire comme ça même.
> Parce que sinon, comment faire de la place sur ton DD ? Il finira forcément, à long terme, par être plein. Et donc plus d'aucune utilité autre que pour TM...



Il faut laisser faire TM tout seul et tout fonctionne comme il faut .

Dés que l'on y tripote, TM ne sait plus où il en est et les problèmes commencent


----------



## Makhno (26 Décembre 2007)

@ Bgali:

Bin mince, j'avais cru comprendre que la fonction de restauration de TM ne laissait pas le choix et renvoyait tout, y compris les bugs ou autres fichiers corronpus existants... 
Ou alors faut pas passer par la fonction restauration?


----------



## Toumak (26 Décembre 2007)

bgali a dit:


> Il faut laisser faire TM tout seul et tout fonctionne comme il faut .
> 
> Dés que l'on y tripote, TM ne sait plus où il en est et les problèmes commencent



exact !


----------



## Chamyky (26 Décembre 2007)

Makhno a dit:


> Ou alors faut pas passer par la fonction restauration?



Oui, je pense bien que c'est ça : tu cibles précisément les fichiers à restaurer.


----------



## Toumak (26 Décembre 2007)

Chamyky a dit:


> Oui, je pense bien que c'est ça : tu cibles précisément les fichiers à restaurer.



on fait pas ça avec l'assistant migration une fois l'install terminée ?


----------



## Chamyky (26 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on fait pas ça avec l'assistant migration une fois l'install terminée ?



Ah, peut-être.

Je n'ai jamais essayé en fait, donc je disais ce qui me paraissais logique.

Mais si l'Assistant Migration prend en compte Time Machine, alors oui, c'est sûr qu'il est possible de ne restaurer que certaines données.


----------



## Makhno (27 Décembre 2007)

Ah ah, ça fleure la bonne nouvelle... 
Mais heu... :rose::rose: c'est quoi l'assistant migration? Ce qui permet de transférer des fichiers d'un ancien mac à un nouveau par exemple? Il se lance après une install dans mon souvenir, jme plante? 

Mac pour moi, c'est depuis le 1er octobre... (Quel pied soit dit en passant...)


----------



## Toumak (27 Décembre 2007)

c'est bien ça
une fois l'install terminée, il te sera proposé de rapatrier tes données via l'assistant migration

il faudrait maintenant confirmer qu'il prend bien en charge les sauvegardes de tm


----------



## Makhno (27 Décembre 2007)

Lol et si c'est pas le cas ? :rateau:
Je testerai ça après les partiels, on verra... 

(L'assistant migration, il calcule un clône?)

 merci pour vos réponses ^


----------



## Toumak (27 Décembre 2007)

Makhno a dit:


> (L'assistant migration, il calcule un clône?)



hein ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> hein ?


Je pense qu'il demande si l'assistant de migration peut récupérer les données d'un clone. Et la réponse est oui.


----------



## shahtooh (27 Décembre 2007)

Chamyky a dit:


> Ah, peut-être.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais essayé en fait, donc je disais ce qui me paraissais logique.
> 
> Mais si l'Assistant Migration prend en compte Time Machine, alors oui, c'est sûr qu'il est possible de ne restaurer que certaines données.



La restauration se fait à partir d'un clone ou de TM.

Par contre, il est à noter que la restauration totale à partir de TM reproduit les bugs éventuels.

La restauration totale à partir d'un clone n'est pas possible : l'assistant vous propose de sélectionner les fichiers à réinstaller, mais jamais l'entièreté de la copie clonée.


----------



## shahtooh (27 Décembre 2007)

Makhno a dit:


> Ah ah, ça fleure la bonne nouvelle...
> Mais heu... :rose::rose: c'est quoi l'assistant migration? Ce qui permet de transférer des fichiers d'un ancien mac à un nouveau par exemple? Il se lance après une install dans mon souvenir, jme plante?



Après une installation, mais il est aussi accessible dans ton dossier Applications/Utilitaires/Assistant Migration


----------



## shahtooh (27 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Pas de soucis !
> si ya plus de place, tm supprimera automatiquement la sauvegarde la plus vieille
> (en vous prevenant a l'avance)



Ouais, enfin chez moi ça a bien foiré quand même!

TM m'a alerté qu'il ne pouvait pas copier 117Go de backup vers le DD distant car il n'y avait plus que 104Go de dispo. Les sauvegardes habituelles oscillant autour des 25 à 2Go max. d'ordinaire, je me suis tout de même demandé pourquoi il souhaitait copier 117Go!

Du coup, pas de backup possible. Dans les prefs sys/TM/ j'ai décoché l'option "prévenir avant de supprimer d'anciennes copies" et là, miracle, il a repris le backup normalement (26Mo), mais, surtout!, m'a supprimé toutes mes sauvegardes sans que cela ne génère un gain de place quelconque sur le DD distant.

Autrement dit, j'ai toujours accès à TM et au backup global du système et des données, mais sans plus les variations remontant à la fin octobre.

Étrange!


----------



## shahtooh (27 Décembre 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Ouais, enfin chez moi ça a bien foiré quand même!



Et voilà, rebelotte...


----------



## Toumak (27 Décembre 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Et voilà, rebelotte...



oui, quoi ?


----------



## shahtooh (27 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui, quoi ?



Vi, désolé, le lien était mauvais... J'ai dû le corriger


----------



## Toumak (27 Décembre 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Vi, désolé, le lien était mauvais... J'ai dû le corriger



étrange, il veut sauver tout ton disque :mouais: 
tu n'aurais pas changer le nom du disque ou de la partition, ou le nom de l'ordinateur ?
car ça, il aime pas


----------



## shahtooh (27 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> étrange, il veut sauver tout ton disque :mouais:
> tu n'aurais pas changer le nom du disque ou de la partition, ou le nom de l'ordinateur ?
> car ça, il aime pas



Non hein! C'est pas comme si j'étais débutant sur Mac... 

Non. C'est vraiment sorti ex nihilo et sans justification qui tienne la route. Le DD distant a encore plus de 100Go de libre sur 400Go.

Et à part avoir perdu mes sauvegardes depuis octobre, il n'y a pas eu de gain de place. Donc c un vrai beau gros bug, j'ai l'impression.


----------



## Toumak (27 Décembre 2007)

c'est à faire peur :afraid:


----------



## shahtooh (27 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est à faire peur :afraid:



Ouaip... Je crains de devoir retourner sur Tri-Backup... TM est tellement transparent et simple en comparaison!!!
:rateau:


----------



## Toumak (27 Décembre 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Ouaip... Je crains de devoir retourner sur Tri-Backup... TM est tellement transparent et simple en comparaison!!!
> :rateau:



ouais, moi je ne l'utilise pas 
j'ai joué avec sur quelques betas et avec la version finale par curiosité, mais je n'en ai pas vraiment l'utilisation 

ça changera lorsque j'aurai acheté un nouveau dd externe (400 déjà pleins ...)


----------



## shahtooh (27 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ouais, moi je ne l'utilise pas
> j'ai joué avec sur quelques betas et avec la version finale par curiosité, mais je n'en ai pas vraiment l'utilisation
> 
> ça changera lorsque j'aurai acheté un nouveau dd externe (400 déjà pleins ...)



Justement. Me demande si ce problème n'est pas dû au fait que cela passe par Airport, bien que le MacBook n'ait pas ce bug jusqu'à présent...


----------



## Toumak (27 Décembre 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Justement. Me demande si ce problème n'est pas dû au fait que cela passe par Airport, bien que le MacBook n'ait pas ce bug jusqu'à présent...



possible
je suis plus trop au courant, tm gère les backups sur un dd branché à une APX ou toujours pas ?


----------



## Makhno (27 Décembre 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Après une installation, mais il est aussi accessible dans ton dossier Applications/Utilitaires/Assistant Migration



Je viens donc d'essayer, histoire de voir. L'assistant migration prend en compte TM, c'est une des possibilités de restauration. Il propose ensuite quelques choix de dossiers à restaurer (applications, fichiers et documents, bibliothèque) ainsi que certains réglages (réseaux ou partage par exemple). 

Voili voilou  

Donc pour moi ce sera clean install/migration de mon dossier utilisateur (fichiers et documents) avec TM/récupération des applications et de la bibliothèque ensuite, avec TM et à la mano, pour ne pas tout restaurer sans discernement  

Vous en pensez quoi? 

PS : désolé pour tout à l'heure, avec mon "l'assistant migration, il calcule un clône?". Lol ça me semblait clair:rateau::rateau: 
Aller, vais manger moi


----------



## Toumak (27 Décembre 2007)

ça m'a l'air cool 

bon ap'


----------



## shahtooh (27 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> possible
> je suis plus trop au courant, tm gère les backups sur un dd branché à une APX ou toujours pas ?



Non, pas avec l'APX.

Par contre, d'un mac vers un autre mac/serveur sous Léo, là oui.

Mon vieux G4 MDD sert de serveur de backup avec ses 4 DD et en WiFi.




			
				Makhno a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour moi ce sera clean install/migration de mon dossier utilisateur (fichiers et documents) avec TM/récupération des applications et de la bibliothèque ensuite, avec TM et à la mano, pour ne pas tout restaurer sans discernement



Bah perso, je choisirais une restauration des applications via TM aussi car il ne copiera dans la biblio que les fichiers concernés par les applications.

Bon, cela ne fonctionnera pas pour toutes les applications, mais pour la plupart d'entre elles, oui. Et cela t'épargnera de longues heures de tri...


----------



## Makhno (27 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> bon ap'



Burps... 



shahtooh a dit:


> Bah perso, je choisirais une restauration des applications via TM aussi car il ne copiera dans la biblio que les fichiers concernés par les applications.
> 
> Bon, cela ne fonctionnera pas pour toutes les applications, mais pour la plupart d'entre elles, oui. Et cela t'épargnera de longues heures de tri...



Merci du conseil  Je vais tenter ça d'ici peu je pense, je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## fgcom (28 Décembre 2007)

bonjour, je suis récent switcher et j'atteris sous mac osx leopard.
j'ai un dd de 1to et j'ai consacré 100go à time machine, car je ne veux faire qu'un backup de mes documents, ce qui avoisine les 70/80go maxi.
mais le pb, c'est que je ne comprends pas comment faire...? j'explique:
j'ai un message d'erreur de time machine qui me dit bien sûr qu'il n'y a plus assez de place...bon, alors je vais dans les options et je vois qu'on peut ajouter ce qu'on veut exclure (lol). bon, mais COMMENT??? si je choisis Macintosh HD, tout sera exclu je suppose??? mais alors, comment faire pour juste sauvegarder Documents et exclure tout le reste? ce qui évitera la saturation de la partition time machine...  il ne faut quand même pas exclure dossier par dossier, non, rassurez-moi?!! 
merci de votre aide, je patauge un peu là 
François


----------



## Toumak (28 Décembre 2007)

bah si, y'a que ça à faire 
tu sélectionnes tout sauf le dossier utilisateurs
ensuite tu ajoutes les dossiers du dossier utilisateurs que tu ne veux pas


----------



## fgcom (28 Décembre 2007)

Bon, ben... OK !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2007)

Petite recherche mais rien trouver de probant pour résoudre mon problème.
Depuis la dernière màj, quand je lance une sauvegarde TimeMachine (j'ai choisis de le faire manuellement) mon wifi par en sucette. Plus moyen de me connecter. 
JE désactive Airport puis je le réactive et toujours rien. J'ai réparer les autorisations, passer par le dvd d'instal, pris la bonne màj combo sur le site....
Lorsque la sauvegarde est finie, j'éjecte mon dde et là après 5 seconde, mon réseau wifi est de retour:mouais: 

Une idée??


----------



## shahtooh (29 Décembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Petite recherche mais rien trouver de probant pour résoudre mon problème.
> Depuis la dernière màj, quand je lance une sauvegarde TimeMachine (j'ai choisis de le faire manuellement) mon wifi par en sucette. Plus moyen de me connecter.
> JE désactive Airport puis je le réactive et toujours rien. J'ai réparer les autorisations, passer par le dvd d'instal, pris la bonne màj combo sur le site....
> Lorsque la sauvegarde est finie, j'éjecte mon dde et là après 5 seconde, mon réseau wifi est de retour:mouais:
> ...



Tu sauvegardes en WiFi vers un autre Mac ou vers une APX?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2007)

Pardon j'ai oublié de préciser le matos.
EN faite, c'est simple, j'ai un macbook sur lequel je branche un dde en usb2.
C'est pour ca, que je comprends vraiment pas le rapport avec le disfonctionement du wifi:mouais:


----------



## shahtooh (29 Décembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Pardon j'ai oublié de préciser le matos.
> EN faite, c'est simple, j'ai un macbook sur lequel je branche un dde en usb2.
> C'est pour ca, que je comprends vraiment pas le rapport avec le disfonctionement du wifi:mouais:



Tiens, et si tu montes le DDE avant de lancer la sauvegarde TM, le phénomène se produit aussi?


----------



## Freddy03h (30 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, je n'ai pas lu entièrement ce topic mais partiellement seulement et j'ai tenter de faire des recherche sur internet car google est mon ami. Donc si ma question a déjà était traiter merci de pas me renvoyer bouler :/

Voilà je n'ai pas encore utiliser Time Machine mais j'ai lu que lorsque le disque de sauvegarde était rempli il effaçais les anciens fichiers, est ma question est: est ce qu'on peut contrôler cet effacement ? peut on configurer un dossier pour qu'il ne puisse pas être effacé lors d'une libération de place par time machine ?

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2007)

Freddy03h a dit:


> Bonjour, je n'ai pas lu entièrement ce topic mais partiellement seulement et j'ai tenter de faire des recherche sur internet car google est mon ami. Donc si ma question a déjà était traiter merci de pas me renvoyer bouler :/
> 
> Voilà je n'ai pas encore utiliser Time Machine mais j'ai lu que lorsque le disque de sauvegarde était rempli il effaçais les anciens fichiers, est ma question est: est ce qu'on peut contrôler cet effacement ? peut on configurer un dossier pour qu'il ne puisse pas être effacé lors d'une libération de place par time machine ?
> 
> Merci.


Non. Donc si tu tiens vraiment à conserver indéfiniment ce dossier, il faut le copier sur un disque dur externe (pas là où Time Machine fait sa sauvegarde), CD/DVD....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2007)

Freddy03h a dit:


> Voilà, je n'ai pas encore utilisé Time Machine, mais j'ai lu que lorsque le disque de sauvegarde était rempli, il effaçait les anciens fichiers. Ma question est : est-ce qu'on peut contrôler cet effacement ? Peut-on configurer un dossier pour qu'il ne puisse pas être effacé lors d'une libération de place par Time Machine ?


Il ne faut pas considérer que Time Machine fait des sauvegardes. Tout reste sur un disque dur, à la merci dun clic malheureux, dun bug ou autre (donc très volatile). 

La sauvegarde véritable doit se faire sur un support *non réinscriptible*, en *plusieurs exemplaires* et *en différents lieux*.

Comme son nom lindique, Time Machine permet de remonter le temps (un certain temps, pas plus). 

Avant que les plus anciens fichiers ne soient supprimés, on reçoit (normalement) un message davertissement de Time Machine (si on a coché la case).


----------



## francky49 (30 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,
J'ai achete un DD iomega de 500Go pour servir de support a Time Machine de mon MacBo Pro. A la la premiere installation Leopard m'a demande si je voulais effacer les donnees dessus (ce que j'ai fait betement) ce qui fait que maintenant lorsque je veux brancher mon DD sur un PC, il reconnait qu'un peirpherique est connecte mais aucune icone n'est presente sur le PC... Je ne peux donc pas sauvegarder mes donnees de mon PC
Est ce quelqu'un a une idee
Merci de la reponse


----------



## Toumak (30 Décembre 2007)

Mac OS X a reformatté ton disque en HFS+, format qui n'est pas lisible par windows sans l'ajout d'un soft comme MacDrive (payant).
Pour qu'un disque soit lisible à la fois sous Windows et Mac OS X, il doit être formatté en FAT32


----------



## francky49 (30 Décembre 2007)

est ce qu'on peut revenir en arriere?


----------



## Toumak (30 Décembre 2007)

francky49 a dit:


> est ce qu'on peut revenir en arriere?



tu veux dire qu'il soit de nouveau lisible sous windows et os x ?
oui, il suffit de reformatter ton disque en fat32


----------



## francky49 (30 Décembre 2007)

Merci de ton aide


----------



## Freddy03h (30 Décembre 2007)

Ok Merci de vos réponses, je n'ai donc pas l'utilité de TimeMachine et je vais utiliser mon disque dur normallement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2007)

francky49 a dit:


> bonjour,
> J'ai achete un DD iomega de 500Go pour servir de support a Time Machine de mon MacBo Pro. A la la premiere installation Leopard m'a demande si je voulais effacer les donnees dessus (ce que j'ai fait betement) ce qui fait que maintenant lorsque je veux brancher mon DD sur un PC, il reconnait qu'un peirpherique est connecte mais aucune icone n'est presente sur le PC... Je ne peux donc pas sauvegarder mes donnees de mon PC
> Est ce quelqu'un a une idee
> Merci de la reponse





Toumak a dit:


> Mac OS X a reformatté ton disque en HFS+, format qui n'est pas lisible par windows sans l'ajout d'un soft comme MacDrive (payant).
> Pour qu'un disque soit lisible à la fois sous Windows et Mac OS X, il doit être formatté en FAT32


Sauf que pour Time Machine, le HFS+ est obligatoire. Donc la solution est de faire 2 partitions sur ton iomega :

- 1 au format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) avec dans les options le tableau de partition GUID : elle servira pour Time Machine
- 1 en FAT32 qui servira pour la connexion et la sauvegarde des données de ton PC.


----------



## Toumak (31 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Sauf que pour Time Machine, le HFS+ est obligatoire. Donc la solution est de faire 2 partitions sur ton iomega :
> 
> - 1 au format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) avec dans les options le tableau de partition GUID : elle servira pour Time Machine
> - 1 en FAT32 qui servira pour la connexion et la sauvegarde des données de ton PC.



j'avais omis ce petit détail


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> j'avais omis ce petit détail


Heureusement que je suis là pour te le rappeler.


----------



## Alfoo (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonne année tout le monde.

Je viens d'effectuer une sauvegarde Time Machine de mon MacBook Pro sur un HD externe Iomega en Firewire.

Ce DD est aussi le DD externe de mon Mac Mini qui fait office de Media Center (connecté à ma TV).
Sur ce DD j'ai 2 partition, une pour TM (200GB) et une autre pour mes Vidéos (500GB).

J'aimerais maintenant que TM me sauvegarde mon MBP en Wifi sans à avoir à chaque fois à le reconnecter en firewire. 
Comme TM est transparent je ne sais pas si les backup ont été faites en Wifi ou pas. Comment le savoir ? Et si ca n'a pas été fait comment faire ? J'ai partagé le DD en APS et je peux y acceder à partir du finder.

Mais selon moi le backup TM ne se fait pas au travers du Wifi...


----------



## Ptiyo (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai un petit soucis avec le DD que j'utillise pour faire mes sauvegarde de TM.
Il n'est plus du tout reconnu...... Je ne comprend pas pourquoi je n'ai pas eu de problème avec TM encore. 
MOn disc dur externe est un Western digital. J'ai eu un problème similaire une fois. Je l'avais alors branché sur un windows et du coup après ça avait fonctionné nikel. Mais là la manip ne fonctionne pas. Je ne suis pas un grand pro de l'ordi alors si quelqu'un a une solutions... merci d'avance. Parce que j'ai merais bien pouvoir continuer à utiliser TM.. c'est bien pratique pour moi.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## shahtooh (2 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> Mais selon moi le backup TM ne se fait pas au travers du Wifi...



Le backup TM se fait très bien via WiFi.

Tu peux vérifier ce qu'il fait en commençant par le plus facile:
1. préférences système > TimeMAchine > dernière sauvegarde effectuée.
2. applications>utilitaires>console et tu lis les logs système
3. préférences système > TimeMAchine ouvert, tu lances une sauvegarde manuellement (click droit sur l'icône TM dans le Dock > sauvegarder maintenant) et tu observes.
4. lancer TM et voir où il en est par rapport à d'anciens fichiers et d'anciennes versions de fichiers... mais c'est fastidieux, j'en conviens!

5. il y a une autre astuce, plus précise, sur base des outils développeurs, mais commence déjà par les éléments plus haut.


----------



## shahtooh (2 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> Non hein! C'est pas comme si j'étais débutant sur Mac...
> 
> Non. C'est vraiment sorti ex nihilo et sans justification qui tienne la route. Le DD distant a encore plus de 100Go de libre sur 400Go.
> 
> Et à part avoir perdu mes sauvegardes depuis octobre, il n'y a pas eu de gain de place. Donc c un vrai beau gros bug, j'ai l'impression.



Bon, ben je crois que j'ai trouvé l'origine du dysfonctionnement de TM...

Le DD distant est foireux: sur la machine distante, il monte et se démonte sans cesse (et démonté, il n'apparaît même pas dans la liste des DD de l'utilitaire disque...!)

  

Moi je dis que ça sent le RMA...


----------



## Alfoo (2 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> Le backup TM se fait très bien via WiFi.
> 
> Tu peux vérifier ce qu'il fait en commençant par le plus facile:
> 1. préférences système > TimeMAchine > dernière sauvegarde effectuée.
> ...



je teste ca ce soir, super et merci.
est ce que la sauvegarde se fait si le MacMini est en veille (sur lequel est connecté le DD TM? Ou bien toute activité meme wifi s'arretent ?


----------



## shahtooh (2 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> je teste ca ce soir, super et merci.
> est ce que la sauvegarde se fait si le MacMini est en veille (sur lequel est connecté le DD TM? Ou bien toute activité meme wifi s'arretent ?



Je n'en suis pas certain, car je sauvegarde vers un serveur qui ne se met pas en veille.

Mais, à priori, le backup ne se fera pas si le Macmini est en veille.

La raison est simple: il faut que l'ordinateur sous Léopard ait le DD de backup TM monté et le WiFi actif.

La seule solution serait alors de réactiver le mini en veille. Cela fonctionne via ethernet, mais je n'ai jamais testé en wifi.

Quelqu'un?


----------



## Alfoo (3 Janvier 2008)

Hello Shahtooh.

J'ai essayé les manips hier soir, rien n'avait été sauvegardé depuis ma 1ere sauvegarde en Firewire.
J'ai du donc monté au travers du Wifi le DD TimeMachine en double cliquant dessus dans le finder (MacMini partagé sur lequel est connecté le DD est partagé en AFP).
Puis j'ai fais ma sauvegarde manuellement.

Apparemment le DD TimeMachine est bien accesssible en Wifi mais ne se monte pas automatiquement sur mon MacBookPro, je dois le faire manuellement, pour que mon MBP reconnaisse le DD comme celui dédié à TM puis m'effectue la sauvegarde.

Existe t il un moyen de monter automatiquement un DD en Wifi ?
merci


----------



## shahtooh (3 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> Hello Shahtooh.
> 
> J'ai essayé les manips hier soir, rien n'avait été sauvegardé depuis ma 1ere sauvegarde en Firewire.
> J'ai du donc monté au travers du Wifi le DD TimeMachine en double cliquant dessus dans le finder (MacMini partagé sur lequel est connecté le DD est partagé en AFP).
> ...



Étrange.

Normalement, il te demande de donner le nom d'utilisateur+mot de passe du DD distant quand tu le sélectionnes dans la liste des DD disponibles dans le panneau des prefs TM.

Essaie ceci:
1. monter le DD FW sur le finder du macmini
2. via wifi, te connecter au macmini et monter le disque FW
3. aller dans les prefs système>TM>changer de disque... là tu sélectionnes le DD FW du macmini monté dans ton finder.
4. normalement, il doit en rester là et commencer le backup sans que tu ne doives intervenir. Lance une sauvegarde manuellement pour vérifier (click droit sur l'icône TM dans ton dock, par exemple).


----------



## Alfoo (3 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> Étrange.
> 
> Normalement, il te demande de donner le nom d'utilisateur+mot de passe du DD distant quand tu le sélectionnes dans la liste des DD disponibles dans le panneau des prefs TM.
> 
> ...



Les etapes 1 2 et 3 ont deja été faites et meme 4 il me semble, mais TM me fais une nouvelle sauvegarde TM qui n'a rien à voir avec la précédente faite en FW...
Mais j'ai peut etre loupé un truc, je retenterai ce soir.


----------



## shahtooh (3 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> Les etapes 1 2 et 3 ont deja été faites et meme 4 il me semble, mais TM me fais une nouvelle sauvegarde TM qui n'a rien à voir avec la précédente faite en FW...
> Mais j'ai peut etre loupé un truc, je retenterai ce soir.



Quelque chose m'échappe... Tu parles d'une sauvegarde faite via FW... Avec TM ou avec CarbonCopyCloner ou tout autre soft du genre?

Parce que si c'est cela, c'est normal que cela ne fonctionne pas. TM doit faire sa sauvegarde lui-même: il ne peut partir d'une autre sauvegarde.

Le mieux sera donc de brancher le DD externe au mac à sauvegarder, puis de le brancher au macmini et d'en repasser par les étapes citées plus haut. C'est alors que tu auras des sauvegardes wifi légères.


----------



## Alfoo (3 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> Quelque chose m'échappe... Tu parles d'une sauvegarde faite via FW... Avec TM ou avec CarbonCopyCloner ou tout autre soft du genre?
> 
> Parce que si c'est cela, c'est normal que cela ne fonctionne pas. TM doit faire sa sauvegarde lui-même: il ne peut partir d'une autre sauvegarde.
> 
> Le mieux sera donc de brancher le DD externe au mac à sauvegarder, puis de le brancher au macmini et d'en repasser par les étapes citées plus haut. C'est alors que tu auras des sauvegardes wifi légères.



je parle bien exclusivement de TM quand je parle de sauvegarde 

1- backup en FW de mon MBP sur DD externe
2- rebranchement du DD externe sur mon MacMini
3- je dois remonter via Wifi et finder le DD externe de mon MacMini sur mon MBP pour sauvegarder via TM.

En clair comment monter ce DD externe tout seul sur mon MBP pour que TM sauvegarde en toute transparence ?


----------



## BenRoc (3 Janvier 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> J'ai poussé les tests de Time Machine de mon coté.
> Tout se passait bien avec le Western Digital My book branché en usb. Aujourd'hui, je retente le coup en firewire. Résultat : Time machine me plante ma sauvegarde (copie de sauvegarde introuvable) avec impossibilité d'éjecter le disque à la clé.
> En Clair, l'équation Time Machine + Firewire + My Book = plantage. Reste à trouver qui est le fautif.
> 
> ...



Le problème est lié au Firewire. J'ai les mêmes soucis, et Apple m'a conseillé d'effectuer une batterie de test sur mes périphériques. Au final, après changement de câble, test avec DD externe seul et avec Isight et DD, il semble que le problème soit lié à la connectique de mon Imac => SAV pour changer la carte mère.


----------



## Alfoo (3 Janvier 2008)

je viens de faire une sauvegarde TM manuellement à partir du dock et il me crée un fichier de ce type :

MacBook Pro de Ilan Berdah_001b63b18800.sparsebundle

Qu'est ce ?
recommence t il un backup complet du MBP ?


----------



## shahtooh (3 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> je parle bien exclusivement de TM quand je parle de sauvegarde
> 
> 1- backup en FW de mon MBP sur DD externe
> 2- rebranchement du DD externe sur mon MacMini
> ...



C'est à en devenir fou: j'ai le même problème depuis ce soir! 

Me demande si c'est pas lié à la màj...

Je creuse


----------



## shahtooh (3 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> je viens de faire une sauvegarde TM manuellement à partir du dock et il me crée un fichier de ce type :
> 
> MacBook Pro de Ilan Berdah_001b63b18800.sparsebundle
> 
> ...



Il faut croire que oui...


----------



## Alfoo (3 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> Il faut croire que oui...



rien a faire ca ne marche pas.
je peux avec TM parcourir un autre disque dur TM et ma sauvegarde est dans celui la...


----------



## monvilain (4 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Je cherche le moyen de connecter mon DD WESTERN DIGITAL USB à la borne airport.

Celui ci n'est pâs detecté. Quel fil  pour la manip??

ps: le disque reste allumé quand il est connecté à la borne.Est-ce normal?? C'est pas trés bon pour la longevité ça...


----------



## Tartignolle (4 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour

Je m'excuse à l'avance si mes questions sont évidentes ou déjà traitées. Je prépare mon passage à Léopard et l'appli qui m'intéresse énormément, Time Machine.

Quelques questions me turlupinent : Déjà, ça pompe beaucoup en ressources? J'ai un Imac G5, 1, 5 Go de Ram, la dernière version avant les premiers MacIntels, ça doit faire dans les 2,7 Ghz si je ne me trompe. Imaginons que Photoshop ou, soyons fous, World of Warcraft tourne? 
Ensuite, le disque dur externe, s'il n'est pas branché en permanence, ça pose un souci? On peut l'allumer juste pour les sauvegardes et les récupérations? Ca veut dire sauter quelques sauvegardes mais l'idée de laisser le DD externe allumé sans arrêt me branche pas des masses.

Merci d'avance  (et au pire, je chercherai mieux)


----------



## Chamyky (4 Janvier 2008)

Tartignolle a dit:


> &#8230;Imaginons que Photoshop ou, soyons fous, World of Warcraft tourne&#8230;



Absolument ! C'est de Leopard que l'on parle, pas de Vista  !



Tartignolle a dit:


> &#8230;On peut l'allumer juste pour les sauvegardes et les récupérations?&#8230;



Oui, entièrement possible. Il faut juste le laisser allumé assez souvent pour qu'il y aie effectivement des sauvegardes.


----------



## monvilain (5 Janvier 2008)

Et comment empecher la sauvegarde quand l'ordinateur est en veille? Pour ma part, je le laisse en veille la nuit et il me fait des sauvegardes chaque heure...


----------



## Chamyky (5 Janvier 2008)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Et comment empecher la sauvegarde quand l'ordinateur est en veille? Pour ma part, je le laisse en veille la nuit et il me fait des sauvegardes chaque heure...



En veille ? Tu veux dire, en ayant suspendu l'activité ?


----------



## Tartignolle (5 Janvier 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Absolument ! C'est de Leopard que l'on parle, pas de Vista  !



Merci pour tes réponses.
Pour revenir là dessus, je tourne sur G5, j'avais peur que Léopard et le reste soit mieux adapté aux Intel, quitte à faire tourner ça moins bien sur le reste. Disons que des performances similaires me dérangent pas, mais une baisse ça m'ennuie plus.


----------



## Toumak (5 Janvier 2008)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Et comment empecher la sauvegarde quand l'ordinateur est en veille? Pour ma part, je le laisse en veille la nuit et il me fait des sauvegardes chaque heure...



étrange ça
lorsque j'utilisait TimeMachine, il ne sauvait que lorsque l'odi était allumé.
Lorsqu'il était en veille, pas de backups :mouais:


----------



## shahtooh (5 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> rien a faire ca ne marche pas.
> je peux avec TM parcourir un autre disque dur TM et ma sauvegarde est dans celui la...



Bon...

Alors que je devais monter le DD TM moi-même pour que le backup se fasse, voilà qu'aujourd'hui, je me promène dans les préférences systèmes>TM>changer de disque.

Je sélectionne le même DD TM, et là il me demande de donner un login et mot de passe donnant accès au DD TM (qui est distant).

Depuis, tout fonctionne normalement et je ne dois plus monter le DD manuellement.

Allez comprendre...


----------



## Chamyky (5 Janvier 2008)

Parfois, Time Machine saute des heures (c'est à dire n'en sauvegarde pas certaines), et souvent, "Prochaine sauvegarde" est vide ! Quelqu'un d'autre a ce problème ?


----------



## jmos (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, J'ai le même problème; TM n'est pas très régulier sur les heures de sauvegarde, effectivement de temps en temps, la prochaine sauvegarde n'est pas affichée. Mais en plus de temps à autre, le DD externe sur lequel j'ai TM tourne tout seul en dehors des heures de sauvegarde et à l'heure théorique du déclenchement, le bruit du DD s'arrête. et si je vais dans préférences systèmes, TM, je vois la sauvegarde qui se déroule, mais dans ce cas là, elle semble ne jamais s'arrêter. Je dis semble, car au bout de 3 h, elle n'était toujours pas finie...Comme je devais emmener mn MBP avec moi, j'ai tout arrêter et je n'ai donc pas pu voir s'il y avait effectivement un problème. Au redémarrage, j'ai vérifié le DD externe et réparé les autorisations au cas où, mais tout avait l'air normal. La sauvegarde suivante s'est déroulé sans encombres. 
Précision, le DD externe est un LaCie de 500 G, en firewire 800, formatté en HFS étendu journalisé.


----------



## Alfoo (6 Janvier 2008)

Salut

J'ai décidé hier soir de repartir a zero pour TM.

- J'ai donc a nouveau (apres avoir effacer ma patition TM de 200 GO) fais un backup TM de mon MBP sur un DD externe en firewire.

- Ce matin je ne vois qu'un seul fichier sur cette partition TM du nom : MacBook Pro de Ilan Berdah_001b63b18800.sparsebundle

- Je constate aussi l'apparition d'une nouvelle partition   nommée Backup of macbookpro de "mon nom"

je met 2 copies info des  fenetres des 2 partitions


----------



## Matt74 (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Suite au plantage récent de mon DD sur mon MBP, j'ai fini par sauter le pas en rachetant un MBP dernière génération.
Ayant fait toutes mes sauvegardes par Time Machine, j'essaie maintenant de récupérer mes données via l'Assistant de Migration. Et c'est là que ça bloque... Lorsque je suis dans la partie "sélectionner le système à transférer", il ne trouve rien !
Pourtant, lorsque je vais moi-même dans les dossiers de sauvegarde tout est là...
Y a-t-il une manip que j'ai oubliée de faire ? (mise à jour système par exemple)  

Merci pour votre aide habituelle


----------



## Chamyky (6 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> MacBook Pro de Ilan Berdah_001b63b18800.sparsebundle



Les fichiers en .spasbundles correspondent d'habitude à une sauvegarde _en cours d'écriture_ de Time machine.



Alfoo a dit:


> Je constate aussi l'apparition d'une nouvelle partition   nommée Backup of macbookpro de "mon nom"




Et c'est une partition de ton disque externe ?

Si tu en regardes le chemin, il commence par "afp://". Si mes souvenirs sont bons, ça a rapport avec le réseau c'est peut être un disque "virtuel", juste un alias.


----------



## monvilain (6 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> étrange ça
> lorsque j'utilisait TimeMachine, il ne sauvait que lorsque l'odi était allumé.
> Lorsqu'il était en veille, pas de backups :mouais:



J'ai quitté mon domicile à 10h ce matin

A mon retour, l'ordi était en veille puisque j'ai du entrer mon mot de passe.

A l'ouverture de TIMEMACHINE, j constate des sauvegardes chaque heure depuis 10h.:mouais:


----------



## shahtooh (6 Janvier 2008)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> J'ai quitté mon domicile à 10h ce matin
> 
> A mon retour, l'ordi était en veille puisque j'ai du entrer mon mot de passe.
> 
> A l'ouverture de TIMEMACHINE, j constate des sauvegardes chaque heure depuis 10h.:mouais:



Bizarre. Chez moi, nada de chez nada.

J'ai vérifié dans la console, et rien ne se passe quand l'ordi est en veille.

Vérifie quand même dans ta console, histoire d'être sûr...

Manifestement, TM nous réserve bien des surprises!


----------



## shahtooh (6 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> Salut
> 
> - Ce matin je ne vois qu'un seul fichier sur cette partition TM du nom : MacBook Pro de Ilan Berdah_001b63b18800.sparsebundle
> 
> - Je constate aussi l'apparition d'une nouvelle partition   nommée Backup of macbookpro de "mon nom"



Moi j'ai une image disque en .sparsebundle sur mon volume TimeMachine par machine sauvegardée.

Par exemple ceci: ShahtoohPro_001b639f0e18.sparsebundle

Chose bizarre, les chiffres suivant l'utilisateur ne se trouvaient pas là aux débuts de TM. La mise-à-jour y est-elle pour quelque chose?

Je m'y perds...


----------



## Alfoo (6 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> Moi j'ai une image disque en .sparsebundle sur mon volume TimeMachine par machine sauvegardée.
> 
> Par exemple ceci: ShahtoohPro_001b639f0e18.sparsebundle
> 
> ...



C'est loin d'etre au point leur TM.
Je viens de sauvegarder (ce matin) 2 macbook dont un pro sur le DD en firewire.
Cet aprem je decide de naviguer dans le DD, plus rien... impossible d'y acceder ainsi qu'a l autre partition presente sur ce DD...
Je ne peux ni verifier ni reparer le volume, erreur :

2008-01-06 15:00:19 +0100: Vérification du volume «*Iomega HDD*»
D&#8730;©marrage de lÄôoutil de v&#8730;©rification¬:  2008-01-06 15:00:19 +0100
2008-01-06 15:00:19 +0100: Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
2008-01-06 15:00:19 +0100: Vérification du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
2008-01-06 15:00:19 +0100: Vérification du catalogue.
2008-01-06 15:00:19 +0100: Lien de parenté non valide
2008-01-06 15:00:19 +0100: La vérification du volume a échoué.

je n'espere pas la disparition de mes 300GO de films... je serais vert..


----------



## shahtooh (6 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> C'est loin d'etre au point leur TM.
> Je viens de sauvegarder (ce matin) 2 macbook dont un pro sur le DD en firewire.
> Cet aprem je decide de naviguer dans le DD, plus rien... impossible d'y acceder ainsi qu'a l autre partition presente sur ce DD...
> Je ne peux ni verifier ni reparer le volume, erreur



J'ai eu le même problème. Le DD ne montait plus et n'apparaissait pas non plus dans l'utilitaire de disque...!

Pffff.... Tri-Backup me revoilààà-ah-ah-ah... :rateau:  :hein:


----------



## Alfoo (6 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème. Le DD ne montait plus et n'apparaissait pas non plus dans l'utilitaire de disque...!
> 
> Pffff.... Tri-Backup me revoilààà-ah-ah-ah... :rateau:  :hein:



Tri Backup ?
le volume TM je l'ai effacer et c'est bon il monte.
Parcontre l'autre je ne peux pas l'effacer, des donnees sont presentes.


----------



## shahtooh (6 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> Tri Backup ?
> le volume TM je l'ai effacer et c'est bon il monte.
> Parcontre l'autre je ne peux pas l'effacer, des donnees sont presentes.



Je viens à l'instant d'aller dans mon trousseau histoire de voir de quel bois se chauffait TM pour ne pas monter le DD distant... Je n'ai rien changé, mais depuis cela refonctionne...

Quand tu parles de "l'autre", tu parles de quel DD?


----------



## Chamyky (6 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> tu parles de quel DD?



Il parle de l'autre partition de son disque dur, celle où sont présentes ses données.


----------



## shahtooh (6 Janvier 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Il parle de l'autre partition de son disque dur, celle où sont présentes ses données.



OK.

Et le problème est que cette partition "données" ne monte pas, contrairement à celle qui sert à TM et qui, finalement, a fini par monter?


----------



## shenrone (6 Janvier 2008)

Personnelement je nai fais qu'une sauvegarde sur DD externe juste aprés avoir installer les mises à jour de l'osx et des logiciels fournit, je vois par contre (mis à part ceux ayant un soucis) que vous faites des sauvegardes régulières, qu'elle est l'intéret?


----------



## shahtooh (6 Janvier 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Personnelement je nai fais qu'une sauvegarde sur DD externe juste aprés avoir installer les mises à jour de l'osx et des logiciels fournit, je vois par contre (mis à part ceux ayant un soucis) que vous faites des sauvegardes régulières, qu'elle est l'intéret?



Si je peux me permettre, tu ne sauvegardes, avec ta méthode, *que ce qui est récupérable*, càd le système et les applications fournies... Intérêt proche de zéro, étant donné que tout se trouve sur des DVDs...

Par contre, tes données personnelles, c'est autre chose. Apple ne peut pas te les fournir si tu les perds (mais le système, par contre, oui...)!

Voilà pourquoi je ne te conseillerais plutôt de sauvegarder tes données personnelles (musique, photos, travaux, films, etc) et à intervalle régulier étant donné que tes données évoluent dans le temps (en nombre et en contenu).


----------



## shenrone (6 Janvier 2008)

C'est bien mon intention mais plus par le biais de sauvegarde ponctuel que par des sauvegardes systématiques


----------



## shahtooh (6 Janvier 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> C'est bien mon intention mais plus par le biais de sauvegarde ponctuel que par des sauvegardes systématiques



Disons que c'est mieux que rien.

Cela dit, la sauvegarde systématique a l'avantage de ne pas nous contraindre à penser à faire la sauvegarde. Autrement dit, elle est systématique et c'est cela qui fait sa valeur.

Les pannes et les erreurs n'étant, elles, pas systématiques et arrivant rarement au bon moment, on comprend mieux en quoi ce "systématisme" est gage de sérénité.


----------



## Alfoo (7 Janvier 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Personnelement je nai fais qu'une sauvegarde sur DD externe juste aprés avoir installer les mises à jour de l'osx et des logiciels fournit, je vois par contre (mis à part ceux ayant un soucis) que vous faites des sauvegardes régulières, qu'elle est l'intéret?


 
salut tlm et merci pour votre aide (particulierement à shahtooh  )

En fin de compte j'ai reussi a recuperer la data evec datarescue (ouf).

Tout compte fait et comme le souligne shenrone, je limiterai mes sauvegarde lorsque j'y penserai en fait pas besoin de backup reguliers.
Une au tout debut en cas de plantage ou vol de machine... puis de temps en temps.


----------



## shahtooh (7 Janvier 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> Tout compte fait et comme le souligne shenrone, je limiterai mes sauvegarde lorsque j'y penserai en fait pas besoin de backup reguliers.
> Une au tout debut en cas de plantage ou vol de machine... puis de temps en temps.



Mon expérience me dit tout le contraire, que ce soit sur un plan personnel ou professionnel, tu peux me croire!


----------



## Axsis (7 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de remarquer que TM ne sauvegarde pas le dossier complet de mes préférences iTunes.
J'ai presque 100Mo en moins.
PS : je précise que ma musique n'est pas dans ce dossier, elle est sur mon DD externe.

Bisard, non ?
Guillaume


----------



## shahtooh (7 Janvier 2008)

Axsis a dit:


> Je viens de remarquer que TM ne sauvegarde pas le dossier complet de mes préférences iTunes.
> J'ai presque 100Mo en moins.
> PS : je précise que ma musique n'est pas dans ce dossier, elle est sur mon DD externe.
> 
> ...



Blizzard, blizzard, comme diraient certains...  

Le dossier iTunes copié initialement n'est pas visible. Ce que tu vois, ce sont les modifications dans le dossier iTunes qui ont été copiées dans ton image disque TM. Logiquement.


----------



## Vladimok (9 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si il y a une possibilité de masquer  le disque dur de Time Machine qui apparait sur le bureau ???

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir si il y a une possibilité de masquer  le disque dur de Time Machine qui apparait sur le bureau ?


Finder >  Préférences > Générales 
> décochez Disques durs


----------



## Vladimok (9 Janvier 2008)

Merci

Mais je veux masquer qu'un disque ??


----------



## xanadu (9 Janvier 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si il y a une possibilité de masquer  le disque dur de Time Machine qui apparait sur le bureau ???Merci





Joël Pierre a dit:


> Finder >  Préférences > Générales > décochez Disques durs


A un détail près;
Bonsoir
Si ton TM est sur un disque externe alors : Finder >  Préférences > Générales 
> décochez Disques *externes*
_Cela est valable pour tous tes disques et pas spécialement celui de TM_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Mais je veux masquer qu'un disque !


Il faut rendre alors ce disque _seul_ *invisible* avec un utilitaire comme File Buddy.


----------



## shahtooh (9 Janvier 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Il faut rendre alors ce disque _seul_ *invisible* avec un utilitaire comme File Buddy.



Ou utiliser TimeMachineScheduler 2.0...


----------



## Nykoh (10 Janvier 2008)

Hello !

Whoa j'ai tout lu depuis le départ !!!!

Moi aussi j'ai ce problème avec Time Machine, à savoir qu'il sauvegarde 26,5 Go, et puis Stop........

Je fais mes sauvegardes sur un DD externe Lacie de 500 Go triple connectique FW800/FW400/USB2, dédié à TM.

J'ai suivi tous vos conseils, à savoir :

- vérifier le nom de l'ordi,
- créé 2 partitions sur le Lacie, puis par dessus à nouveau une seule, le tout en GUID.

J'ai testé via les 3 connectiques possibles en recommançant à chaque fois le processus, pas de soucis avec le disque il se monte à chaque fois, et lorsque TM a fini, je peux accéder à ce qu'il a bien voulu sauvegarder !

J'ai vérifié les autorisations du DD de mon iMac, via l'utilitaire de disque, aucun soucis, j'ai vérifié le disque de mon iMac ainsi que le Lacie via l'utilitaire de disque, aucun soucis.

Je précise que cela se produit depuis un plantage de l'iMac, lors de l'importation d'un CD dans iTunes, j'ai simplement dû forcer a quitté iTunes pour régler le pb.
Le CD avait une vilaine rayure, j'avais pas fais gaffe avant de le filer en pature à iTunes.

Pffffffff, c'est très énervant en fait, meme si j'ai d'autres sauvegardes.......au cas où (hé, hé, hé !)

Je vais tester TM avec un autre DD externe (d'un pote), pour voir comment qu'il en veut ou pas ce sacré TM..........

Peut être qu'un fil dédié à ce soucis pourrait être créé, puisque apparamment j'y suis pas tout seul à m'y casser les dents !!!!!!!


----------



## Nykoh (10 Janvier 2008)

Hello !

Bon je me décide à créer un post sur ce pb de sauvegarde incomplète de Time machine.

J'ai donc un problème avec Time Machine, à savoir qu'il sauvegarde 26,5 Go et puis Stop........sur les 200 go total qu'il devrait prendre.

Je fais mes sauvegardes sur un DD externe Lacie de 500 Go triple connectique FW800/FW400/USB2, dédié à TM.

J'ai suivi tous les conseils des forumeurs de MacGé, à savoir,

- vérifier le nom de l'ordi,
- créé 2 partitions sur le Lacie, puis par dessus à nouveau une seule, le tout en GUID.

J'ai testé via les 3 connectiques possibles en recommançant à chaque fois le processus, pas de soucis avec le disque il se monte à chaque fois, et lorsque TM a fini, je peux accéder à ce qu'il a bien voulu sauvegarder !

J'ai vérifié les autorisations du DD de mon iMac, via l'utilitaire de disque, aucun soucis, j'ai vérifié le disque de mon iMac ainsi que le Lacie via l'utilitaire de disque, aucun soucis.

Je précise que cela se produit depuis un plantage de l'iMac, lors de l'importation d'un CD dans iTunes, j'ai simplement dû forcer a quitté iTunes pour régler le pb.
Le CD avait une vilaine rayure, j'avais pas fais gaffe avant de le filer en pature à iTunes.

Je vais tester TM avec un autre DD externe (d'un pote), pour voir comment qu'il en veut ou pas ce sacré TM..........

Voilà.....................help...................


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2008)

Pas besoin de créer encore un fil, il y a déjà une discussion sur Time Machine ...


----------



## shahtooh (10 Janvier 2008)

Nykoh a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Whoa j'ai tout lu depuis le départ !!!!
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai ce problème avec Time Machine, à savoir qu'il sauvegarde 26,5 Go, et puis Stop........



Si je me souviens bien des notes d'Apple à ce sujet, il s'agit d'un problème avec le FireWire.

Ils conseillaient d'utiliser l'USB.

À confirmer...

EDIT: apparemment, tu as testé les 3 connectiques. Il faudrait reprendre la procédure depuis le début en USB: est-ce ce que tu as fait ou pas?


----------



## pabar (10 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais vous faire part de mon expérience (mauvaise) avec Time Machine.
Nouveau dans le monde MAC, j'achète un bel Imac 24" fin Octobre... Mi novembre il est sous Leopard, je paramètre, je configure,... et je mets Time Machine en route......

Au fil des jours, l'Imac ralentie tout doucement de jour en jour.... Après des recherches, des fsck, des Onyxeries,  des recherches dans les forums, j'en viens à la conclusion que la migration de Tiger vers Leopard peu poser des problémes.... Je décide donc de réinstaller Leopard (Archiver + Install)
Avant toute chose, je vérifie mes sauvegardes Time Machine et là Oh !!! il n'y a plus d'historique et même la dernière sauvegarde n'est pas complète....

Je tente une sauvegarde via Ibackupsur mon HD externe  mais c'est très très lent .... Je stop et j'essaye via de simples copies via Finder... et là je rencontre des problèmes de lectures sur la librairie Iphoto, sur certains répertoires de Documents et de Bibliothèques... des répertoires absent de la sauvegarde de Time Machine......

Donc, comme ils vont changer mon HD, adieux aux belles photos, documents et autres.... Heureusement, j'ai fait des exports des photos (j'en perd environ 1000) ...

Voili, voilou mon expérience.... 

Donc attention, et je ne sais pas si je vais remettre Time Machine en route après son retour de l'atelier...



Edit (by bompi) : bon, là, je vais finir par m'agacer hein ! Il y a un fil pour TimeMachine et on y poste dedans jusqu'à nouvel ordre. Merci.


----------



## Nykoh (10 Janvier 2008)

Oui, à chaque fois que j'ai changé de connectique, j'ai recréer deux partitions sur le disque externe, puis à nouveau une seule en GUID, et relancer TM !!!!!

Que se soit en FW 800, FW 400 ou USB 2, TM arrete tout au bout de 26,5 go !!!


----------



## Nykoh (10 Janvier 2008)

pour être précis, j'ai commencé par l'USB2, puis FW 800, FW 400, lu les recommandations d'Apple et terminé encore par l'USB2..............


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2008)

J'ai un LaCie USB2/Firewire 400/ Firewire 800/eSata connecté en Firewire 400 avec mon iMac. Et la sauvegarde Time Machine fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## xanadu (10 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai un LaCie USB2/Firewire 400/ Firewire 800/eSata connecté en Firewire 400 avec mon iMac. Et la sauvegarde Time Machine fonctionne parfaitement.


Bonjour 
Si je confirme, ça vous rassure ou peu importe...
Lacie d2 Qudra sauvegarde sans problème avec 3 essais : FW400/800 et esata .
Je n'ai pas essayé par l'USB.
PS: Sur deux mac: mac pro et power mac G5


----------



## dbr22 (11 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour , 
soit un mac book neuf ( 10.5.1 ) et TM fonctionne depuis 8 jours vers une partition de 200 Go d'un disque dur externe firewire episodiquement je crois , sans doute parce que le portable n'est pas toujours relie au secteur .

A votre avis , y a-t-il un inconvenient quelconque a ce que j'ai envie de faire :
je stoppe Time Machine
j'efface la partition dediee de DD externe
j'active TM manuellement , quand je veux ( par exemple 1 fois tous les 7 jours et surtout quand je suis sur que mon portable sera relie au secteur un minimum de temps  => un minimum qui doit etre de quelle duree ? )

Je crois avoir vu dans ce thread que qqu'un disait qu'Apple conseillait une liaison USB 2 plutot que FireWire ( ? )
a cause de la rapidite ou de la fiabilite ?
a ce propos rapidite USB 2 = ?     FireWire 400 =  ?    FireWire 800 =  ?

Merci


----------



## shahtooh (11 Janvier 2008)

dbr22 a dit:


> Je crois avoir vu dans ce thread que qqu'un disait qu'Apple conseillait une liaison USB 2 plutot que FireWire ( ? )
> a cause de la rapidite ou de la fiabilite ?
> a ce propos rapidite USB 2 = ?     FireWire 400 =  ?    FireWire 800 =  ?
> 
> Merci



Si je ne me trompe pas, TM ne sauvegarde pas tant que le portable n'est pas branché sur secteur. À vérifier cependant.

Concernant l'USB2/FW400 & 800: il s'agit d'un bug, non d'un choix. 

L'USB2 a un débit théoriquement supérieur au FW400, mais dans les faits, c'est généralement l'inverse (même si cela s'est bien amélioré depuis le passage à Intel). Quant au FW800, il est, bien sûr, loin devant.

Donc choisis l'interface la plus rapide et, en cas de bug, passe en USB2. Mais, à priori, tu le saurais déjà...


----------



## shahtooh (11 Janvier 2008)

xanadu a dit:


> Bonjour
> Si je confirme, ça vous rassure ou peu importe...
> Lacie d2 Qudra sauvegarde sans problème avec 3 essais : FW400/800 et esata .
> Je n'ai pas essayé par l'USB.
> PS: Sur deux mac: mac pro et power mac G5



Donc, si je comprends bien:
- avec le DD de ton pote, ça fonctionne nickel en FW et eSata
- sur deux machines testées

Il faut donc croire que c'est ton interface qui foire...


----------



## shahtooh (11 Janvier 2008)

dbr22 a dit:


> A votre avis , y a-t-il un inconvenient quelconque a ce que j'ai envie de faire :
> je stoppe Time Machine
> j'efface la partition dediee de DD externe
> j'active TM manuellement , quand je veux ( par exemple 1 fois tous les 7 jours et surtout quand je suis sur que mon portable sera relie au secteur un minimum de temps  => un minimum qui doit etre de quelle duree ? )



Il n'y a pas d'inconvénient réel, sinon pour la cohérence de la démarche.

Comme je le disais ailleurs, un backup DOIT être SYSTÉMATIQUE si c'est possible, étant donné que les bugs/défaillances techniques, elles, ne le sont pas.

Mais "techniquement", tu peux parfaitement procéder comme tu le souhaites.

Même si, encore une fois, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, d'autant qu'il me semble que TM sauvegarde uniquement un portable sur secteur.


----------



## xanadu (11 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> Donc, si je comprends bien:
> - avec le DD de ton pote, ça fonctionne nickel en FW et eSata
> - sur deux machines testées
> 
> Il faut donc croire que c'est ton interface qui foire...


Bonjour
Excuse moi mais je ne comprends pas à qui tu t'adresses par ce message


----------



## shahtooh (11 Janvier 2008)

xanadu a dit:


> Bonjour
> Excuse moi mais je ne comprends pas à qui tu t'adresses par ce message



Désolé, je m'adressais à Nykoh et vos avatars se ressemblent quand on est fatigué et distrait comme je le suis


----------



## xanadu (11 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> Désolé, je m'adressais à Nykoh et vos avatars se ressemblent quand on est fatigué et distrait comme je le suis







 Bonne soirée


----------



## shahtooh (11 Janvier 2008)

xanadu a dit:


> Bonne soirée



LOL


----------



## dbr22 (11 Janvier 2008)

mille mercis a toi    *shahtooh* 
c'est clair et net


----------



## Makhno (12 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous ! 

Juste pour préciser que la sauvegarde avec TM est possible lorsque le Macbook n'est pas branché. Faut juste la forcer (clic droit sur l'icône de TM et sauvegarder maintenant). Evidemment, à faire si l'on a suffisamment de batterie quand même...


----------



## Nykoh (12 Janvier 2008)

Hello !

Ca y est j'ai trouvé !!!!!! le problème ne venait pas de TM, ni du disque dur externe !

J'ai voulu sauvegarder mon compte utilisateur par le biais d'un copier/coller tout basique ! pendant la copie, le Finder me dit impossible de copier ce fichier (s'était un fichier m4a), puis fin de copie.........

How strange ! même comportement que TM, isn't it ?

Du coup je supprime le fichier en question.......

Je relance TM, et tout fonctionne...... en FW 800 !

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que le fichier m4a je pouvait l'écouter dans iTunes, mais impossible de le transférer dans mon iPod !
Je l'ai donc supprimer, fais ma sauvegarde TM, et j'ai réimporté le morceau dans iTunes, et sauvegardé avec TM, et la tout ok, transfert dans mon iPod aussi !

Et voilou ! mon Léo, ronronne de nouveau..............


----------



## xanadu (12 Janvier 2008)

Nykoh a dit:


> Hello ! Ca y est j'ai trouvé !!!!!!


 Bonne continuation


----------



## narzoule (12 Janvier 2008)

salut,
j'aimerais connecter mon disque dédié TimeMachine via nfs (il est sur un pc sous linux) la connection fonctionne bien entre mon macbook et le linux mais timemachine ne veut pas le reconnaître alors que lorsqu'il était connecté via samba; il voulait bien.
quelqu'un a une idée pour m'aider ??

edit : je vais retourner à samba et y rajouter des sécurités supplémentaires


----------



## Nykoh (12 Janvier 2008)

xanadu a dit:


> Bonne continuation



Merci.........et merci à vous car on en apprend plein à chaque fois...........


----------



## BenRoc (14 Janvier 2008)

Si tu as bien les bon réglages de partition (cf support Apple), si tu as bien reformaté ton DD au départ et si depuis le début cela ne marche pas, tu devrais tester la piste de la connectique ou du hardware :
- Comme tu vas tester avec un autre DD tu vas éliminer un bug du Disque dur.
-Tente un TM en connectant le USB2 uniquement ou le FW 400 ou le FW800
Si 2 sur 3 marchent, c'est que la connectique du 3° est naze. Réessaie le dernier en changeant le câble. si ca marche pas c'est soit le DD soit la prise du mac. J'oubliais, fais tes tests en débranchant d'autres FW eventuellement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2008)

narzoule a dit:


> salut,
> j'aimerais connecter mon disque dédié TimeMachine via nfs (il est sur un pc sous linux) la connection fonctionne bien entre mon macbook et le linux mais timemachine ne veut pas le reconnaître alors que lorsqu'il était connecté via samba; il voulait bien.
> quelqu'un a une idée pour m'aider ??
> 
> edit : je vais retourner à samba et y rajouter des sécurités supplémentaires


Time Machine ne reconnaît que le HFS+ (Mac OS étendu). C'est donc normal qu'il ne reconnaisse pas ton disque. Mais je n'ai pas la solution à ton problème.


----------



## OThuGLifeO (14 Janvier 2008)

Alors voila j'ai une question, euh je voulais savoir comment utilisé la soit disante:rateau:  web cam sur msn mac ?


----------



## shahtooh (14 Janvier 2008)

OThuGLifeO a dit:


> Alors voila j'ai une question, euh je voulais savoir comment utilisé la soit disante:rateau:  web cam sur msn mac ?



Ya pas un fil dédié pour ces questions-là?

Cherche à: aMSN, Skype, AdiumX, mebeam


----------



## OThuGLifeO (14 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> Ya pas un fil dédié pour ces questions-là?
> 
> Cherche à: aMSN, Skype, AdiumX, mebeam



Mais je ne suis pas dans le topic problème...? Je crois que je devrais avoir une réponse puisqu'il n'est pas précisé quel problème... Bon temps pis merci quand même !


----------



## Chamyky (14 Janvier 2008)

Tu es bien dans le topic Problèmes, mais Problèmes _Time Machine_.

Et puis, il est impossible d'utiliser sa WebCam avec MSn sur Mac, sauf avec aMSN, et c'est pas terrible, il n'y a pas le son.


----------



## OThuGLifeO (14 Janvier 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Tu es bien dans le topic Problèmes, mais Problèmes _Time Machine_.
> 
> Et puis, il est impossible d'utiliser sa WebCam avec MSn sur Mac, sauf avec aMSN, et c'est pas terrible, il n'y a pas le son.



Ok je suis terriblement désolé !
Merci pour ta réponse Chamyky !


----------



## Makhno (15 Janvier 2008)

Yop Yop ! 

Bon bon, vers la page 27 je crois, je disais que j'allais tenter clean install puis migration de mes données avec assistant migration et ça marche. Si y'en a que ça intéresse, c'est pas mal comme méthode. 

Je me pose pas mal de question en ce moment sur TM. Qu'est-ce qui fait encore l'utilité d'un clone? On peut booter dessus pour restaurer son système? Oui, mais on peut aussi booter sur le CD de leopard et passer par l'assistant restauration de TM... 
Par ailleurs, une sauvegarde TM est plus rapide à faire qu'un clone... 
Dans les deux cas on peut restaurer ses fichiers perdus. Mais si TM est plus léger à l'utilisation et qu'un clone est plus long à faire, on aura sûrement des sauvegardes plus récentes sur TM que sur le clone (genre un clone par semaine parce que c'est long et un coup de TM par jour, c'est vite fait). Et vu que TM est (ma foi fort joliement) intégré à léopard, quel est le but du clone? 
Bon ok, j'avoue que c'est jouissif de se dire qu'on peut démarrer sur deux DD différents... On peut même transporter son OS chez un collègue qui tourne sur Mac... Bonheur... 

Je cherche la solution optimale de sauvegarde, quelle est votre technique? 

PS : pour un ancien PCiste, rien que la possibilité du clone est énorme et magique... Combien de fois ai-je réinstallé mon système puis en devant tout remettre à la main... Je sais pas si ça existe sur windaube mais waou, quel pied de savoir que s'il y a un problème, en une heure tout est restauré...

{hors sujet}:rose:
puisqu'on parle de mémoires, ça le fait ça pour mon MB 2Ghz, 1Go RAM, gma950 (01.10.2007)?
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/22384-Value_Select_SO_DIMM_DDRII_1_Go_PC5300.html
J'pense que oui lol mais bon, pas envie d'acheter pour rien :love:
{hors sujet/}

Merci à vous !


----------



## shahtooh (15 Janvier 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Je cherche la solution optimale de sauvegarde, quelle est votre technique?
> 
> {hors sujet}:rose:
> puisqu'on parle de mémoires, ça le fait ça pour mon MB 2Ghz, 1Go RAM, gma950 (01.10.2007)?
> ...



Bah c'est simple: depuis que tous mes ordis sont sur Léopard, ça passe par TimeMachine uniquement. tout est centralisé sur un PowerMac G4 sur lequel deux DD se chargent du backup: le premier reçoit les données TM et le second recopie les images disques à l'identique.

Le côté tout automatisé chaque heure, par wifi et en incrémental me plaît en outre beaucoup.

J'utilisais tri-Backup avant cela. Par wifi aussi, mais seulement deux fois par jour car cela prenait un temps et des ressources assez importantes. Sans parler du fait que c'était de la copie à l'identique (l'incrémental par tri-backup prenant une place dingue).

Pour la RAM, va sur crucial.com, tu ne peux te tromper et le service est rapidissime.


----------



## Korben_Dallas (16 Janvier 2008)

Et maintenant, TM fonctionne avec Airport!!!!


----------



## Nykoh (16 Janvier 2008)

Z'avez vu Time Capsule !!!!

Ah je me doutais que notre cher Steve nous sortirais un bidule pour le stockage Time Machine, en plus sans fil, super super encore à voir les temps de transfert....sans fil.

Après, une friteuse qui fait aussi mixer, cuiseur vapeur, machine à laver et lave vaisselle, c'est bien, mais si le lave vaisselle tombe en panne, bin t'es bon pour lacher ta friteuse en entier au sav !!!

J'veux dire que le disque dur dans la borne Airport Extreme s'est bien malin, mais si ton dd lache, ton réseau est au tas et vice et versa !!!!!

En plus la borne Airport Extreme n'a pas de bouton marche/arrêt, ok prévue pour etre branché 24/24, mais sans dd elle chauffe déjà pas mal, alors avec un dd de 500 go voire 1 To..............encore en plus, j'espère qu'Apple a prévu le coup !!!!! à moins que lors d'une prochaine mise à jour, elle intègrera la fonction braserade....mais j'ai des doutes quand meme là !

Bref cette capsule a l'air pas mal, mais je préfère un dd externe dédié à TM d'un côté et la borne réseau de l'autre............ce n'est que mon humble avis.......

Wait & See


----------



## NoNo_01 (23 Janvier 2008)

Salut tout le monde... 

J'espère ne pas poser une question dont la réponse a déjà été donnée (j'ai fait une recherche avant...):rose: 

Est-ce normal que lorsqu'on est dans iTunes et qu'on lance TM, ça ne l'ouvre pas avec iTunes mais une fenêtre Finder?:mouais: 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## shahtooh (23 Janvier 2008)

NoNo_01 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde...
> 
> J'espère ne pas poser une question dont la réponse a déjà été donnée (j'ai fait une recherche avant...):rose:
> 
> ...



C'est tout à fait normal. TM gère les fichiers.

Donc si tu cherches un morceau bien précis, il te suffit de lancer TM et de naviguer jusqu'à Musique > iTunes > iTunes Music, pour autant que ta musique soit bel et bien rangée dans ce dossier.

Tu peux aussi utiliser le champ de recherche si cela va plus vite (perso, c'est via WiFi, donc j'évite...  Mais si tu as un DD externe, faut pas hésiter).


----------



## NoNo_01 (23 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> C'est tout à fait normal. TM gère les fichiers.
> 
> Donc si tu cherches un morceau bien précis, il te suffit de lancer TM et de naviguer jusqu'à Musique > iTunes > iTunes Music, pour autant que ta musique soit bel et bien rangée dans ce dossier.
> 
> Tu peux aussi utiliser le champ de recherche si cela va plus vite (perso, c'est via WiFi, donc j'évite...  Mais si tu as un DD externe, faut pas hésiter).



C'est comme ca que je fais... mais alors pourquoi ca fonctionne avec iPhoto??? C'est meme plus "dur" avec iPhoto puisque les infos sont contenues dans un "package"... :mouais:


----------



## Chamyky (23 Janvier 2008)

Apple ne l'a juste pas adapté à iTunes pourquoi, après, c'est à eux qu'il faut demander.
Soit dit en passant, chez moi ça ne passe pas bien du tout avec Mail; la barre de menus et le Dock disparaissent, la fenêtre rétrécit et se centre, mais c'est tout.


----------



## shahtooh (23 Janvier 2008)

NoNo_01 a dit:


> C'est comme ca que je fais... mais alors pourquoi ca fonctionne avec iPhoto??? C'est meme plus "dur" avec iPhoto puisque les infos sont contenues dans un "package"... :mouais:



Je n'avais jamais essayé avec iPhoto, à vrai dire.

Sans doute est-ce affaire de temps, tout simplement.

Mais par principe, mieux vaut aller chercher le fichier directement à la source si on le peut (ce n'est d'ailleurs pas plus mal, car on apprend alors à naviguer dans l'arborescence).


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2008)

Clean Install sur un Western Digital 500 Go, son jumeau en interne lui aussi est dévoué à l'archivage. J'utilise Time Machine (ma licence X 3 de Tri backup n'est plus compatible) et je n'ai pour le moment aucun problème. Ca prend du temps au début lors de la première copie, mais ensuite, c'est vraiment pas ralentissant sur le bipro G5 1.8.
Je continue à utiliser mes disques durs externes pour des doubles archives  Mais ce TM est vraiment bluffant et rapide dans son interface  J'aimerai juste qu'à l'avenir, les paramétrages made in Apple soient nettement plus poussés. Là c'est vraiment strict minimum.


----------



## NoNo_01 (24 Janvier 2008)

teo a dit:


> Là c'est vraiment strict minimum.



Si au moins y'avait l'once d'un seul et unique paramètre modifiable...


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2008)

Petite question sur le fonctionement de Time machine, dans la pratique est ce que les nouvelles sauvegardes qui sont fait au fur et à mesure de l'utilisation font la même taille que celle d'origine, ou est ce que seul les fichiers ajouté, supprimé ou modifier sont rpis en compte?
Je vais prendre un Macbook santa rosa (80go de DD) et je voulais m'acheter un Disque externe de 160Go, je voudrais savoir si ça suffira et si je pourrais en plus de time machine sauvegarder des fichiers persos transférer d'un PC?


----------



## Makhno (27 Janvier 2008)

Salut ! 

TM ne fait qu'une seule sauvegarde complète. Ensuite, il ne sauve que ce qui a changé. Donc pour tes 80 Go, le DDE de 160 suffit. TU dois même pouvoir, pour transférer tes fichiers, te faire une partition de 30 ou 40 Go. Ça te laisse 120 ou 130 pour TM, t'as le temps de voir venir. Surtout que ton DD interne ne sera pas plein à craker dès le début donc la première sauvegarde ne fera pas 80 mais 10 ou 15 ou 20 Go peut-être. 
Cependant, tout dépend des fichiers que tu manipules. Si ce sont des textes, aucun problème. C'est ce que je fais, les sauvegardes sont minuscules ou presque. Mais si tu fais de la vidéo ou autre, avec donc des fichiers plus gros, là les sauvegardes vont enfler... 
Par ailleurs, tout dépend de ce que tu veux. La sauvegarde complète du système permet de tout réinstaller ensuite. Cependant, si tu as une autre méthode de sauvegarde de ton système ou que cela ne t'intéresse pas (c'est important les sauvegardes lol) tu peux définir des exclusions pour TM. Il ne sauvegardera pas ainsi certains dossiers (système) par exemple. Dans ce cas-là, ton DDE suffira amplement 

Je complète... La partition pour TM devra être formatée en HFS + (macOS étendu journalisé) mais celle qui doit communiquer avec le PC doit être en fat32 (je sais plus comment l'utilitaire de disque l'appelle. C'est le seul truc non mac ). Ou alors tu peux laisser la partition pour le PC en HFS+ mais il faudra installer sur ton pc de quoi lire ce format. Et... je ne me rappelle plus du nom du logiciel qui fait cela. Une recherche sur le forum ou google devrait le trouver


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Je complète... La partition pour TM devra être formatée en HFS + (macOS étendu journalisé) mais celle qui doit communiquer avec le PC doit être en fat32 (je sais plus comment l'utilitaire de disque l'appelle. C'est le seul truc non mac ). Ou alors tu peux laisser la partition pour le PC en HFS+ mais il faudra installer sur ton pc de quoi lire ce format. Et... je ne me rappelle plus du nom du logiciel qui fait cela. Une recherche sur le forum ou google devrait le trouver


 
Pour ce qui est du logiciel je l'ai déjà il s'appel "MAcdrive", par contre je ne savais pas qu'il falait partitionner le DD externe et j'ai mis des fichiers PC à la racine, autant dire qu'il vaut mieux que je les suprime et que je reformat le tout une fois mon Mac en main (je partitionnerai ensuite).
Par ailleur je vais essayer de trouver sur le forum le format de formatage compatible PC car ça me permettrait de ne pas avoir recour au logiciel précedement cité et qui plus est de me connecter à n'importe quel PC...

En tout cas merci bien


----------



## Makhno (27 Janvier 2008)

La partition n'est pas obligatoire. Apparemment, TM peut cohabiter avec d'autres fichiers. Mais si tu veux fonctionner avec le disque entre pc et mac et avec le bon format, il faut partionner. L'utilitaire de disque fait ça sans problème. Le format c'est fat32 et l'utilitaire doit appeler ça MSdos ou quelque chose comme cela. tu ne peux pas le rater lol c'est le seul qui ne s'appelle pas mac...


----------



## didierLyon (29 Janvier 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> Le côté tout automatisé chaque heure, par wifi et en incrémental me plaît en outre beaucoup.



Bonjour,

Je suis surpris de voir que tu utilises TM en wifi car il m'avait semblé que ce n'est pas possible.
Ou alors je n'ai pas trop compris pourquoi ça ne marche pas avec AirPort - que je ne connais pas d'ailleurs, désolé je suis un utilisateur Mac de base ;-)

Alors ma question est la suivante : 
est-ce que je peux brancher un DD en USB sur une Freebox (V4) et y accéder par 2 mac portables pour les sauvegardes TM ?
sinon, est-ce que cela fonctionnerai avec un DD qui aurait une interface réseau ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## shahtooh (29 Janvier 2008)

didierLyon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis surpris de voir que tu utilises TM en wifi car il m'avait semblé que ce n'est pas possible.
> Ou alors je n'ai pas trop compris pourquoi ça ne marche pas avec AirPort - que je ne connais pas d'ailleurs, désolé je suis un utilisateur Mac de base ;-)
> ...


 
J'utilise TM en WiFi vers un autre mac sous OS X Leopard. Ce qui ne fonctionne pas est en réalité le backup vers un DD réseau ou connecté à une borne airport extrême.


----------



## didierLyon (29 Janvier 2008)

merci pour cette précision ;-)


----------



## DragonRouge (30 Janvier 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

Je suis très content de Time Machine, je trouve que c'est une fonction assez révolutionnaire et qui me servira beaucoup. Par contre, qu'est ce que ça prend comme place! A croire que les fichiers ne sont qu'extrement peu compressés(voir pas du tout)... J'imagine que c'est ce qui permet au programme d'être aussi fluide, flexible (pas de temps de décompression). 

Effectivement, c'est beau, ça marche bien, et c'est pour ce genre de chose que je me suis mis à Apple. Mais j'avoue que maintenant j'aimerais bien troquer un peu de vitesse pour gagner un peu de place.
J'ai acheté un DD externe pour Time Machine, 160Go (je n'en voulais pas un qui ait besoin de sa propre alim', parce que pour la portabilité c'est moyen) mais je comptais bien m'en servir aussi comme DD externe normal, notamment pour pouvoir échanger des trucs avec les potes restés sous Ouinedoze. J'ai donc fait une partition 100Go en format Apple pour Time Machine, et le reste en FAT32. Ça fait à peine 3 semaine que j'ai lancé TM et déjà 50Go de pris sur le disque. A ce rythme là ça va pas tenir bien longtemps. 
Alors comme je crois qu'il garde les sauvegardes quotidiennes un mois seulement, ça augmentera surement moins vite au bout d'un mois, mais quand même.

Ma question c'est juste, si vous avez des petites astuces pour que ça prenne moins de place... Si vous pouviez-me dire par exemple ce que vous avez retiré de la sauvegarde. Pour ma part, j'ai enlevé de la sauvegarde le dossier Podcast d'iTunes, et le dossier partagé de mon logiciel P2P. 

Tiens d'ailleurs question subsidiaire, je n'ai pas enlevé ces dossiers de la sauvegarde dès le début, est-ce qu'au moment où je les ai viré, ça a été "rétroactif", est-ce qu'il a aussi viré dans ses sauvegardes précédentes?

Merci


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

Effectivement, ce n'est pas compresse et cela prend de la place. A toi de voir ce que tu veux enlever, tu sais deja comment ca marche. Personnellement j'ai un DD de 750 Go dedie, et j'ai uniquement enleve le dossier Parallels. Tu peux aussi retirer tes dossiers /Systeme/ et /Library/ dans la mesure ou recuperer un ordinateur ne t'interesse pas, mais seulement archiver tes fichiers personnels (donc tout le repertoire /User/ generalement)


----------



## DragonRouge (30 Janvier 2008)

Ouais... Il n'y a pas de miracle alors je suppose. 
J'aimerais quand même bien pouvoir garder la capacité de restauration, j'imagine que ça peut être utile. Non?
Il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que dans la version 10.5.2 (ou une ultérieure) apple nous donne plus de possibilités de configuration et notamment de choisir si on veut compresser ou non la sauvegarde, à quel taux etc.


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

DragonRouge a dit:


> Ouais... Il n'y a pas de miracle alors je suppose.
> J'aimerais quand même bien pouvoir garder la capacité de restauration, j'imagine que ça peut être utile. Non?
> Il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que dans la version 10.5.2 (ou une ultérieure) apple nous donne plus de possibilités de configuration et notamment de choisir si on veut compresser ou non la sauvegarde, à quel taux etc.



Compresser un tel volume, qui plus est a une frequence importante (chaque heure...), c'est vraiment trop demander pour pouvoir par ailleurs continuer a bosser normalement sur son ordi. Imagine que ca me ferait compresser toutes les modifications sur 600+ Go de donnees chaque heure... Non, je pense que la solution est de garder un clone du disque quelque part pour une restauration du systeme, et sinon ne garder dans Time Machine que les fichier reellement personnels.


----------



## DragonRouge (30 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Compresser un tel volume, qui plus est a une frequence importante (chaque heure...), c'est vraiment trop demander pour pouvoir par ailleurs continuer a bosser normalement sur son ordi. Imagine que ca me ferait compresser toutes les modifications sur 600+ Go de donnees chaque heure... Non, je pense que la solution est de garder un clone du disque quelque part pour une restauration du systeme, et sinon ne garder dans Time Machine que les fichier reellement personnels.


 
Mes remarques vont sans doute te paraitre naïves, mais tu auras surement compris aux miennes que je suis nouveau sur mac.
Je crois comprendre ce que tu veux dire, mais pourquoi TM devrait tout décompresser et tout recompresser ensuite? TM ajoute les fichiers petit à petit sans s'occuper du reste (incrémental je crois qu'on dit sur ce forum). On peut, peut-être imaginer que TM compresse les fichiers individuellement, quand il les ajoute, et décompresse le fichier pareil, inviduellement, quand on veut le récupérer... Évidemment, compresser 600Go toutes les heures c'est pas gérable.

Pour ce qui est du clone, c'est pareil, je n'y connais pas grand chose. J'ai jamais fait de restauration sous mac, mais je crois avoir lu quelqu'un sur ce forum qui disait que le clone prenait beaucoup de temps à faire, qu'il n'était pas automatisé et qu'il prenait de toute façon plus de place...


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

DragonRouge a dit:


> Mes remarques vont sans doute te paraitre naïves, mais tu auras surement compris aux miennes que je suis nouveau sur mac.
> Je crois comprendre ce que tu veux dire, mais pourquoi TM devrait tout décompresser et tout recompresser ensuite? TM ajoute les fichiers petit à petit sans s'occuper du reste (incrémental je crois qu'on dit sur ce forum). On peut, peut-être imaginer que TM compresse les fichiers individuellement, quand il les ajoute, et décompresse le fichier pareil, inviduellement, quand on veut le récupérer... Évidemment, compresser 600Go toutes les heures c'est pas gérable.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du clone, c'est pareil, je n'y connais pas grand chose. J'ai jamais fait de restauration sous mac, mais je crois avoir lu quelqu'un sur ce forum qui disait que le clone prenait beaucoup de temps à faire, qu'il n'était pas automatisé et qu'il prenait de toute façon plus de place...



Le clone, c'est vrai que c'est ennuyeux, mais c'est la meilleure facon, meme depuis l'arrivee de Time Machine, pour restaurer tres rapidement un ordinateur apres plantage. Surtout applique en entreprise.

Time Machine est simple, basique et doit le rester. Plutot que de s'encombrer avec une archive horaire de tous les fichiers, on ne garde que les pointeurs vers l'ancienne version du fichier lorsqu'il n'a pas bouge, et sinon on le duplique dans sa nouvelle mouture.

Par exemple : a l'heure H tu sauvegardes un texte _exemple.txt_. A H+1, rien n'a change, et TM ne va pas recopierdans son archive _exemple.txt_, mais plutot creer un petit fichier appele pointeur qui pointe vers _exemple.txt_. Juste apres H+1, tu modifies le texte. La sauvegarde de H+2 va cette fois dupliquer _exemple.txt_, puisqu'il y aura l'ancienne version et puis la nouvelle version.

Compresser un fichier texte passe encore. Mais lorsque tu procedes ta toute premiere archive, et j'evoquais mon cas avec 600+ Go de donnees, cela prendrait un temps incroyable s'il fallait en plus tout compresser une premiere fois. Imagine le nouveau venu sur Mac : "c'est vraiment nul, mon nouveau Mac est neuf et pourtant il super lent pendant les premieres heures"  Et puis apres, meme si tu ne recompresses pas l'integralite de tes donnees, tes processeurs seraient quand meme tres sollicites pour compresser regulierement tout ce qui a ete change sur ton disque dur. Autre exemple : amuse-toi a recompresser de gros fichiers comme un film, via un projet iMovie par exemple : tu verras comme CPU + RAM sont sollicites. Tu ne pourrais meme plus bosser tranquillement, et TM deviendrait du coup un gadget que tout le monde voudrait desactiver 

Je pense que le pari fait par Apple, et je l'approuve, c'est de se dire que, puisque l'espace disponible sur chaque nouvelle generation de disques durs augmente sans cesse, et que parallelement le prix de ces DD ne cesse de baisser, mieux vaut un processus leger qui archive tout (ou presque tout si tu veux exclure toi-meme des fichiers), plutot qu'un process gourmand en resources qui en plus recompresse chaque nouvelle version de tes fichiers.


----------



## DragonRouge (30 Janvier 2008)

Ok merci pour cet éclairage... Très instructif. Et je suis d'accord, je serais le premier à désactiver un truc comme ça, qui bouffe autant de ressources. C'est quand même en partie pour la lenteur du PC que j'ai voulu changer pour mac. 
Donc en gros d'ici que mon DD soit plein, il faut espérer que les prix de la Time Capsule auront bien baissés .


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

DragonRouge a dit:


> Ok merci pour cet éclairage... Très instructif. Et je suis d'accord, je serais le premier à désactiver un truc comme ça, qui bouffe autant de ressources. C'est quand même en partie pour la lenteur du PC que j'ai voulu changer pour mac.
> Donc en gros d'ici que mon DD soit plein, il faut espérer que les prix de la Time Capsule auront bien baissés .



C'est vrai, mais la encore, rien ne vaut un disque externe branche en Firewire : rapide et moins consommateur de resources CPU


----------



## didierLyon (30 Janvier 2008)

intéressants vos échanges  

Pour ma part, je pense utiliser TimeMachine de la façon suivante :

- 2 DD externes de 500 Go que j'alterne chaque semaine pour être sûr de ne pas perdre plus d'une semaine de travail en cas de plantage de disque (je viens de dépenser 1 000 HT pour récupérer les données d'un DD mort !)
- lorsque mes dossiers sont terminés je sauvegarde le travail sur DVD et l'enlève de mon DD interne

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Est-ce que lorsque j'aurai effacé de mon dd interne un dossier sauvegardé sur DVD, ce dossier restera dans TM ou bien il sera effacé puisque plus présent sur le dd interne ?


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

didierLyon a dit:


> intéressants vos échanges
> 
> Pour ma part, je pense utiliser TimeMachine de la façon suivante :
> 
> ...



Il ne restera pas ad vitam eternam sur ta TM : le jour ou elle sera pleine, il te proposera d'effacer les archives les plus anciennes. Ensuite, mais tu le sais sans doute deja, un DVD vieillit assez vite, donc n'attend pas trop pour dupliquer tes DVD de donnees (moi je fais ca tous les 3 ans).


----------



## didierLyon (30 Janvier 2008)

Super, merci  


_Hors Sujet : Je vais recevoir demain ou après-demain mon nouveau portable et je vais donc devoir transférer mes données de l'ancien au nouveau. Très simple pour tous les dossiers de travail, mais je pense que cela sera plus ardu pour les mails, contacts, calendriers, etc... Pouvez-vous me dire si ce sujet a été abordé ici ? Merci beaucoup  _


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

didierLyon a dit:


> Super, merci
> 
> 
> _Hors Sujet : Je vais recevoir demain ou après-demain mon nouveau portable et je vais donc devoir transférer mes données de l'ancien au nouveau. Très simple pour tous les dossiers de travail, mais je pense que cela sera plus ardu pour les mails, contacts, calendriers, etc... Pouvez-vous me dire si ce sujet a été abordé ici ? Merci beaucoup  _



_Hors sujet : fais une recherche  Aide : assistant de migration made in Apple, explique sur leur site. Sinon, des fichiers a deplacer depuis ton /User/Library._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2008)

Voilà _Time Machine_ qui vient de meffacer et *sans prévenir*, *toutes ses sauvegardes dun seul coup,* sauf la dernière et qui prétend quil ne peux plus faire de sauvegardes faute de place, alors que le disque nest utilisé quà un peu plus de la moitié et quil ny a eu que très peu de changements sur le disque source depuis quelques temps.

Voilà un système de sauvegarde bien peu fiable et traitre.


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Voilà _Time Machine_ qui vient de meffacer et *sans prévenir*, *toutes ses sauvegardes dun seul coup,* sauf la dernière et qui prétend quil ne peux plus faire de sauvegardes faute de place, alors que le disque nest utilisé quà un peu plus de la moitié et quil ny a eu que très peu de changements sur le disque source depuis quelques temps.
> 
> Voilà un système de sauvegarde bien peu fiable et traitre.



??? La premiere fois qu'il a besoin de place, il le demande, et il y a une case "me prevenir a l'avenir". Tu ne l'as jamais decochee ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> ??? La premiere fois qu'il a besoin de place, il le demande, et il y a une case "me prevenir a l'avenir". Tu ne l'as jamais decochee ?


La case _Avertir lorsque les anciennes copies de sauvegarde sont supprimées_ est toujours restée cochée. De plus _Time Machine_ aurait du supprimer les plus anciennes sauvegardes et non pas toutes dun coup (hormis la dernière). Cest bien la peine dêtre emmerdé toutes les heures avec ce système de sauvegarde, si au final, il ne conserve rien !


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> La case _Avertir lorsque les anciennes copies de sauvegarde sont supprimées_ est toujours restée cochée. De plus _Time Machine_ aurait du supprimer les plus anciennes sauvegardes et non pas toutes dun coup (hormis la dernière). Cest bien la peine dêtre emmerdé toutes les heures avec ce système de sauvegarde, si au final, il ne conserve rien !



Il a tout supprimer parce que d'un coup il lui a fallu beaucoup de place. Tu as change un gros fichir ? Un rush, une machine virtuelle ? Tu sais que tu peux eliminer certains dossiers, s'ils sont trop lourds a sauvegarder, ou changes trop frequemment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Il a tout supprimer parce que d'un coup il lui a fallu beaucoup de place. Tu as change un gros fichier ?


Justement non. Depuis quelques jours il ny a eu que très peu de changement et les sauvegardes horaires de Time Machine étaient légères et rapides. Jen venais même à penser quelle marchait bien. Jai eu tord de lui faire confiance.


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Justement non. Depuis quelques jours il ny a eu que très peu de changement et les sauvegardes horaires de Time Machine étaient légères et rapides. Jen venais même à penser quelle marchait bien. Jai eu tord de lui faire confiance.



Mince ! Pas encore eu de souci de mon cote.


----------



## shahtooh (6 Février 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Justement non. Depuis quelques jours il ny a eu que très peu de changement et les sauvegardes horaires de Time Machine étaient légères et rapides. Jen venais même à penser quelle marchait bien. Jai eu tord de lui faire confiance.


 
As-tu, à tout hasard, installé un utilitaire du genre TimeMachineScheduler?

Si oui, il est peut-être à la source de ton problème, que j'ai connu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> As-tu, à tout hasard, installé un utilitaire du genre TimeMachineScheduler?
> Si oui, il est peut-être à la source de ton problème, que j'ai connu.


Non pas Time Machine Scheduler mais Time Machine Editor (simplement copié sur le disque dur) mais je ne men suis jamais servi. Je nai donc pas modifié les paramètres par défaut du système.


----------



## dendritique (12 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Ca y est, je suis passé hier en 10.5. J'ai utilisé TM pour faire le backup de mon DD principal sur un disque externe. Est-ce qu'il est possible que TM fasse en parrallèle des sauvegardes d'un autre disque externe sur un troisième? J'ai cherché, mais pas trouvé. Sinon, il faut que j'achète SuperDuper ou équivalent...


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

dendritique a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Ca y est, je suis passé hier en 10.5. J'ai utilisé TM pour faire le backup de mon DD principal sur un disque externe. Est-ce qu'il est possible que TM fasse en parrallèle des sauvegardes d'un autre disque externe sur un troisième? J'ai cherché, mais pas trouvé. Sinon, il faut que j'achète SuperDuper ou équivalent...



Non, TM centralise ses sauvegardes sur un seul disque.


----------



## dendritique (12 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Non, TM centralise ses sauvegardes sur un seul disque.



Ok, merci. C'est bien ce que je craignais... Mais peut-il sauvegarder de 2 disques sur un seul (combiner le DD interne et l'externe en une seule sauvegarde)?


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

dendritique a dit:


> Ok, merci. C'est bien ce que je craignais... Mais peut-il sauvegarder de 2 disques sur un seul (combiner le DD interne et l'externe en une seule sauvegarde)?



J'ai 4 DD, ils sont tous sauvegardes dans ma TM


----------



## dendritique (12 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> J'ai 4 DD, ils sont tous sauvegardes dans ma TM



Et comment fait-on? Je n'ai trouvé aucune option dans TM. Ou bien est-ce que l'OS doit être installé sur chaque DD (c'est un DD ne contenant que photos et docs que je veux sauvegarder)


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

dendritique a dit:


> Et comment fait-on? Je n'ai trouvé aucune option dans TM. Ou bien est-ce que l'OS doit être installé sur chaque DD (c'est un DD ne contenant que photos et docs que je veux sauvegarder)



C'est automatique, TM sauvegarde tout. Sinon, dans les preferences de TM, tu peux mettre la liste des DD et/ou repertoires a NE PAS sauvegarder


----------



## teo (12 Février 2008)

Il sauvegarde tout d'origine. Si tu veux exclure un disque, il te suffit de le l'ajouter dans les _Options_ > _Ne pas sauvegarder_.

_Edit: toasted _


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

teo a dit:


> _Edit: toasted _



*HmJ : 1*
*teo : 0*
Try again.


----------



## teo (12 Février 2008)

J'ai une question pratique quant à TM qui me vient. J'ai arrêté mes mises à jour TM avant de passer à la 10.52. Certains parlent d'un bug avec une appli indispensable pour moi, _Linotype FontExplorer_. Sachant que j'ai deux disques jumeaux en interne dans mon bipro plus un HD externe en plus, quelle est la méthode la plus simple si je veux revenir à ma config précédente ?


----------



## dendritique (12 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est automatique, TM sauvegarde tout. Sinon, dans les preferences de TM, tu peux mettre la liste des DD et/ou repertoires a NE PAS sauvegarder



C'est ce u'il m'a semblö voir, pourtant, lorsque j'ai fais la première sauvegarde hier soir, il n'a sauvegardé que le DD interne, et pas le DD en FW. Faudra que je réessaie...

Merci pour ces réponses rapides ;-)


----------



## Dario-chef (12 Février 2008)

Encore une question a la con,

J'ai donc le macbook pro, et je voulais savoir, OSx et Leopard, QU'EST-CE QUE C'EST? 

Desole mais MAc pour moi, c'est vraiment un nouveau monde.


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

dendritique a dit:


> C'est ce u'il m'a semblö voir, pourtant, lorsque j'ai fais la première sauvegarde hier soir, il n'a sauvegardé que le DD interne, et pas le DD en FW. Faudra que je réessaie...
> 
> Merci pour ces réponses rapides ;-)



C'est que ton disque externe a ete rajoute a la liste des supports a ne pas sauvegarder. Retire-le et il sera inclus.


----------



## Axsis (12 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> J'ai 4 DD, ils sont tous sauvegardes dans ma TM



Par contre, vérifie bien comment restaurer tout ça en cas de crash.
Car de mon coté, j'ai sauvegardé deux disques (une partition données, et une partition système), et impossible de n'en restaurer qu'un.

Si tu as trouvé la solution, je veux bien que tu me dises comment tu as fait.

Merci


----------



## Chouette 57 (12 Février 2008)

J'étais déçu avec TM et Léo 10.5.1 de ne pas pouvoir sélectionner un disque réseau Ioméga et j'espérais que 10.5.2 résoudrai ce problème. Malheureusement il n'en est rien !


----------



## dendritique (12 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est que ton disque externe a ete rajoute a la liste des supports a ne pas sauvegarder. Retire-le et il sera inclus.



Effectivement, il s'y était mis de lui même...


----------



## shahtooh (12 Février 2008)

Dario-chef a dit:


> Encore une question a la con,
> 
> J'ai donc le macbook pro, et je voulais savoir, OSx et Leopard, QU'EST-CE QUE C'EST?
> 
> Desole mais MAc pour moi, c'est vraiment un nouveau monde.



Étonnant que personne ne t'ait répondu!

OS X c'est le nom du système d'exploitation. Léopard, c'est le nom de la version (version 10.5).

Et là, la version du système la plus à jour, c'est Mac OS X.5.2


----------



## teo (12 Février 2008)

y'a pas que les messages pour envoyer des infos


----------



## shahtooh (12 Février 2008)

teo a dit:


> y'a pas que les messages pour envoyer des infos



Effectivement


----------



## Macounette (12 Février 2008)

shahtooh a dit:


> Et là, la version du système la plus à jour, c'est Mac OS X.5.2


Tiens, il a fallu que je passe dans ce thread pour apprendre que la 10.5.2 était sortie.  J'avais complètement zappé la news 

Sinon, et pour en revenir au sujet, (et je m'excuse par avance si cela a déjà été mentionné): il est assez facile de transférer son backup Time Machine d'un disque dur à un autre (par exemple si l'on veut passer à un disque plus grand):

- effectuer un restore de l'ancien sur le nouveau disque avec Disk Utility (n'a pas fonctionné pour moi)
- effectuer une "block copy" au moyen d'un utilitaire genre Carbon Copy Cloner (gratuit) ou SuperDuper (shareware, version d'essai suffit).

J'ai choisi cette dernière variante et cela a très bien fonctionné. 

Voilà, vu que cette procédure suscite pas mal de questions (à en croire les forums Apple), si ça peut aider quelqu'un...


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

Axsis a dit:


> Par contre, vérifie bien comment restaurer tout ça en cas de crash.
> Car de mon coté, j'ai sauvegardé deux disques (une partition données, et une partition système), et impossible de n'en restaurer qu'un.
> 
> Si tu as trouvé la solution, je veux bien que tu me dises comment tu as fait.
> ...



Je ne cherche pas a restaurer un systeme complet : pour cela je fais une image disque. Mais Time Machine me permet de restaurer petit a petit tous les fichiers dont j'ai besoin


----------



## cha86 (13 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Recadrons un peu le sujet !!

J'ai la 10.5.2 (normal)

Un airport extreme (quasi normal)

Un airdisk ( totalement normal quand on possède le précédent)

Bref !! 
La 10.5.2 me permet normalement de pouvoir utiliser TM avec mon airdisk !!

Mais mon disk ne s'affiche pas dans TM !!

Que faire ??

Le formater en format Mac étendu ??

Mon disk est actuellement compatible Mac & PC !!

Que faire ??


----------



## raphpascual (13 Février 2008)

cha86 a dit:


> Bref !!
> La 10.5.2 me permet normalement de pouvoir utiliser TM avec mon airdisk !!


Là, c'est plutôt un bug du service marketing d'Apple je pense


----------



## Chamyky (13 Février 2008)

cha86 a dit:


> Le formater en format Mac étendu ??



Ce sera un premier pas, oui. Time Machine ne gère que les disques en HFS+. Mais tu peux toujours laisser une partition FAT32.


----------



## ariola (14 Février 2008)

salut,
je ne sauvegarde que tres rarement avec time machine car la plupart du temps le disque dur est débranché...hier je fait la fameuse mise a jour 10.5.2 et ce matin je décide de faire une sauvegarde avec time machine... mais impossible rien ne se passe deplus dans les preferences de tm il n'y a pas la date de la sauvegarde la plus ancienne... merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

raphpascual a dit:


> Là, c'est plutôt un bug du service marketing d'Apple je pense



Salut à tous,

moi j'ai l' imac avec leopard 10.5.2 et c'est pareil j'ai jamais réussi à configurer time machine
au moment de choisir un disque de sauvegarde c'est vide, bon j'ai pas de disque dur externe pour l'instant (quel disque dur me conseillez vous ) mais je devrais quand même pouvoir configurer, qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## laurent_iMac (14 Février 2008)

Bon j'ai un petit souci que je rencontre avec Time Machine depuis hier.....

Lorsque la sauvegarde s'effectue, il m'annonce vers la fin qu'il est "_Impossible de terminer la copie de sauvegarde. Une erreur s'est produite lors de la liaison des fichiers sur le volume des sauvegarde_"
Avez eut déjà ce cas d'école ? et si oui comment résoudre le souci rencontré ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Chamyky (14 Février 2008)

ariola a dit:


> salut,
> je ne sauvegarde que tres rarement avec time machine car la plupart du temps le disque dur est débranché...hier je fait la fameuse mise a jour 10.5.2 et ce matin je décide de faire une sauvegarde avec time machine... mais impossible rien ne se passe deplus dans les preferences de tm il n'y a pas la date de la sauvegarde la plus ancienne... merci de votre aide



Comment ça "il ne se passe rien" ? Essayes-tu de lancer manuellement une sauvegarde ?



next51 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> moi j'ai l' imac avec leopard 10.5.2 et c'est pareil j'ai jamais réussi à configurer time machine
> au moment de choisir un disque de sauvegarde c'est vide, bon j'ai pas de disque dur externe pour l'instant (quel disque dur me conseillez vous ) mais je devrais quand même pouvoir configurer, qu'en pensez vous?



Pour utiliser Time Machine, il te faut un disque dur externe, ou alors une partition sur ton disque interne.


----------



## ariola (14 Février 2008)

problème résolu.. après moultes tentatives... j'ai finalement redémarré l'imac avec le disque externe (mybook) allumé et là tout est rentré dans l'ordre .... enfin si je peux dire, puisque ensuite c'est le son que j'ai perdu sur l'imac.. et là de la même façon après moultes tentatives et 2 redémarrages le son est finalement revenu... mais j'avoue que je ne comprend pas trop.. soit c'est la 10.5.2 qui m'as mis le bordel.. soit mon mac se transforme en pc... (c'est la première fois que je dois redémarrer trois fois dans la même journée pour résoudre des problèmes...!)


----------



## psykopat (14 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu les 10 premieres pages de ce sujet, mais j'avoue que j'ai pas eu le courage d'aller jusqu'au bout. 

J'ai pas mal de question sur TM, mais je voudrais éviter de faire doublon. Aussi pouvez vous me dire s'il existe un site ou un tutorial sur l'usage de TM et ses limitations ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Comment ça "il ne se passe rien" ? Essayes-tu de lancer manuellement une sauvegarde ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pour utiliser Time Machine, il te faut un disque dur externe, ou alors une partition sur ton disque interne.


Merci chamiki pour le renseignement


----------



## nlex (15 Février 2008)

Je travaille sur un disque externe (je veux dire mes documents de travail sont sur un disque FW800), TM va t il sauvegarder ce disque ? Comment le forcer a le sauvegarder ?

Comment savoir combien de place j'ai besoin sur l'autre disque externe qui sert pour le backup ? Faut il vraiment en passer par l'effacement de ce disque ?


----------



## Chamyky (15 Février 2008)

nlex a dit:


> Comment savoir combien de place j'ai besoin sur l'autre disque externe qui sert pour le backup



Il te faudra au moins ce qui est déjà pris, pour ta sauvegarde initiale. Ensuite, ce disque se remplira progressivement avec les changements (les fichiers modifiés, en réalité). Donc si tu ne travailles que sur des petits document textes, ton disque se remplira très lentement. En revanche, si tu manipules quotidiennement de la vidéo, Time Machine aura beaucoup plus à copier, et il te faudra prévoir une place assez importante.



nlex a dit:


> Faut il vraiment en passer par l'effacement de ce disque ?



Pas forcément ! Des fichiers et une sauvegarde Time Machine peuvent très bien cohabiter sur une partition. En revanche, celle-ci doit impérativement être formatée en HFS+.


----------



## chane (17 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous, j'espère ne pas faire doublon,mais après avoir cherché j'ai l'impression d'être la seule à avoir ce problème.
J'ai déjà utilisé TM sans difficulté pour récupéré un dossier jeté trop vite sans aucun soucis.
Depuis la mise à jour 10.5.2 (mais ça n'a peut-être aucun rapport),lorsque je j'arrive dans TM pour récupérer un dossier ou une photo ou n'importe quoi, ça crash!
Tout se bloque, je suis bloquée sur la fenêtre que TM a ouverte.
Impossible de naviguer,ni de faire "annuler",rien ne se passe tout est bloqué y compris la touche escape du clavier.
J'ai fait plusieurs essais rien n'y fait, je suis obligée d'éteindre mon Mac en mode forcé (avec le bouton),et d'éteindre mon DD externe.(sinon mon Mac ne fait juste que se mettre en veille et lorsque je le rallume je me retrouve à nouveau sur la page bloquée de TM).
J'ai fait la réparation des autorisations (tout est OK),vérifié le volume (tout est OK),mon DD externe est un La Cie tout neuf dédié uniquement à TM, il n'est pas partionné.
J'ai vérifié le volume DD externe avec utilitaire de disque "le volume semble être en bon état".
je me demande d'ou peut venir ce crash...du DD externe,de TM...?
Faut-il que j'efface le DD externe et que je recommence à zéro avec une nouvelle "1ère" sauvegarde?
Je suis curieuse de lire vos avis parceque moi je n'y comprend plus rien, tout mon matériel est neuf et semble être OK.
J'utilise un Imac blanc Intel core duo 20 pouce qui tourne sous Léopard.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Février 2008)

T'ite question tu as fait la MAJ 10.5.2 comment ?


----------



## tofskite (17 Février 2008)

bonjour ,

après la 10 5 2 ma partition de sauvegarde ce retrouve pleine ... je l'efface pour la libérer( rien de grave à effacer ..)

et ensuite je refais la premiere sauvegarde et après la 3 éme sauvegarde horaire il est de nouveau plein ....
avant la 10 5 2 pas de souci j'ai fais au moins 25 sauvegarde avant qu'il me prévienne qu'il allait effacer les sauvegardes les plus anciennes. choses qu'il a fait seul d'ailleurs.

j'avoue que je ne comprend pas ??

merci d'avance de vos conseils !


----------



## chane (17 Février 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> T'ite question tu as fait la MAJ 10.5.2 comment ?


Par le biais du menu Pomme "mise à jour de logiciels".


----------



## Php21 (18 Février 2008)

Depuis le 24 decembre 2007, j'ai TM branché en permanance sur un petit HD externe de 160Go connecté à mon iMac (Hd=250go).
A ce jour je n'ai que 80go utilisé sur l'iMac > sur mon hd ext il me reste donc 160-80 = 80Go.
Et tout ce passe parfaitement bien.

_PS :  Poue ejecter correctement le Hd de TM, j'ai mis qlq jours à comprendre qu'il fallait ds un 1° temps sesactiné TM, avant l'ejection du HD ext._


----------



## Chamyky (18 Février 2008)

Php21 a dit:


> &#8230;_PS :  Poue ejecter correctement le Hd de TM, j'ai mis qlq jours à comprendre qu'il fallait ds un 1° temps sesactiné TM, avant l'ejection du HD ext._



Mais :afraid: !.. Ça n'est pas nécessaire ! Ce serait d'ailleurs une énorme erreur en matière d'ergonomie de la part d'Apple.


----------



## chane (18 Février 2008)

Bon depuis ce matin je suis dessus... 
mon Intel core 2Duo est bien à jour 
j'ai passé brillament l'Appel Hardware Test 
j'ai à nouveau fais une mise à jour de.2 et Graphics à partir du site d'Apple. 
J'ai fais le ménage avec Onyx. 
J'ai réparé les autorisations (pas une ligne d'erreur! c'est assez rare) 
les volumes du DD interne et externes "semblent être en bon état" 
j'ai débranché imprimante,enceintes etc...et rebranché c'est bon. 
De plus ce n'est pas non plus mon DD externe car j'ai fait des essais avec un autre et même résultat. 

Est-il possible de supprimer l'application TM et de la réinstaller à partir du DVD Léopard?...est ce que c'est une bonne idée? 
Je donne ma langue au chat et vos suggestions sont les bienvenues.


----------



## Php21 (18 Février 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Mais :afraid: !.. Ça n'est pas nécessaire ! Ce serait d'ailleurs une énorme erreur en matière d'ergonomie de la part d'Apple.



Dans ce cas, je n'ai pas compris comment ejecter le HD externe.
Si je clique sur l'icone du HD ext ds le finder en demandant : "ejecter" , il ne se passe rien.
Comment faite vous les uns les autres ??

Ps : Sorry pour les fautes ds le "ps" de mon précedent post.  :rose:

_Ps :En voulant aller ds mon dossier application, alors que j'avais essayé d'ejecter mon hd ext qlq minutes plus tôt, je me suis rendu compte que effectivement le hd externe avait bien été ejecté. 
Que personne ne tienne compte de mon precedent post puisque tout fonctionne parfaitement bien. Il faut juste attendre un peu._
Merci à Chamyky pur le liévre qu'il a soulevé.


----------



## Chamyky (18 Février 2008)

chane a dit:


> &#8230;Est-il possible de supprimer l'application TM et de la réinstaller à partir du DVD Léopard?...est ce que c'est une bonne idée?&#8230;



Pas vraiment : ce que tu vois n'est pas une vraie application, juste un lanceur qui active la vraie Time Machine, un peu comme les applications "Exposé" ou "Front Row". Réinstaller Time Machine serait réinstaller le système&#8230;

Et as-tu essayé d'effacer tes sauvegardes Time Machine présentes (voir formater complètement le disque les hébergeant) ou pas encore ?

As-tu d'autres Macs sous Leopard ou connais-tu quelqu'un en ayant ? Tu pourrais ainsi déterminer si le problème vient de la sauvegarde, ou du système.

@Php21 : Voilà donc d'où venait le "problème" !


----------



## chane (18 Février 2008)

Oui je pense que si je n'ai pas d'autres idées d'ici demain c'est ce que je vais faire...effacer mes sauvegardes, mais sincèrement je n'y crois pas puisque j'ai fait des essais avec un autre DD externe.Les sauvegardes se font proprement,pas de problème, c'est lorsque je lance l'application qu'elle se fige.
Le nouveau c'est que maintenant je peux remonter ou je veux dans l'application,mais une fois à la page demandée,il n'y a plus qu'à faire commande,alt,escape.
Et si je faisais une réinstallation complète avec archivage?
Merci pour ton aide Chamyky.
(non je n'ai qu'un Mac)


----------



## Chamyky (19 Février 2008)

chane a dit:


> Et si je faisais une réinstallation complète avec archivage?



Alors, oui, c'est sûrement la meilleure solution. De plus, tu auras toutes tes données sur ta sauvegarde, en plus d'être dans le dossier "Previous Systems". Ça pourra te servir.


----------



## chane (19 Février 2008)

J'ai trouvé! 
Le responsable est la version X5 de Virus Barrier ! 
"il suffit" de désactiver le scanner automatique pour utiliser Time Machine correctement...en attendant qu'Intego se penche sur le problème. 
On peut dire que j'ai bien galéré.
En tout cas,tu avais vu juste, c'était bien une application en cause.
Merci Chamyky pour ton aide.


----------



## chane (21 Février 2008)

Et en désactivant le "scanner en temps réel" uniquement pour le HD externe utilisé par Time machine (dans les préférences de VIrus Barrier-Zone de confiance)
tout va bien.
Voilà fin de l'histoire.


----------



## Eplay (23 Février 2008)

J'ai un problème avec TM, depuis quelques jours, toujours au même endroit de la sauvegarde, il me met : Une erreur est survenue, échec de la sauvegarde.

A quoi cela peut il être du ?

J'ai essayé de formater le disques, jai vérifier ls autorisations, et ce genre de chose.

Certains fichiers posent ils problème ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2008)

jmos a dit:


> quand je vais repartir sur mon disque interne, ne va-t-il pas recommencer un nouveau paramétrage de Time machine ou va-t-il continuer à sauvegarder sur la partition où Time Machine tourne déjà ?. Et s'il va bien trouver le bon volume pour TM, écrasera-t-il ce qui est déjà dessus ou va-t-il continuer à partir de l'existant ?



J'ai à peu près la même question, et je n'ai pas encore trouvé la réponse. 

A savoir que si je choisis de réinstaller Leopard sur mon Mac, que je nomme ma nouvelle session utilisateur de la même manière que l'actuelle, Time Machine va-t-il pouvoir continuer la sauvegarde sur le disque externe que j'utilise ou va-t-il repartir de zéro et recréer une nouvelle base Time Machine?


----------



## Makhno (24 Février 2008)

Salut ! 

Pour avoir tenté d'allier la restauration d'un clone à celle de Time Machine (en gros un clone par semaine et un coup de TM par jour), je peux peut-être donner quelques éléments...
Il est possible de restaurer un clone où TM était déjà fonctionnel et de faire marcher TM.  Cependant, je n'ai pas encore compris pourquoi, les sauvegardes les plus anciennes étaient (chez moi en tout cas) indisponibles. Si je me souviens bien, seules étaient disponibles celles que j'avais faites après avoir fait le clone. Pourtant elles étaient bien là, la même place était occupée avant et j'ai vu les dossiers dans la sauvegarde. 
De plus, la sauvegarde de TM suivante, après la restauration, sauvegarde tout, comme une sauvegarde initiale. Comme si elle ne voyait pas les mêmes fichiers... On ne peut même pas choisir d'effacer les sauvegardes invisibles par le biais de l'interface. 

Il n'empêche qu'il est tout à fait possible d'allier le côté pratique d'un clone et la classe de Time Machine...


Et pour revenir au sujet, je doute que cela soit possible... Le nom d'utilisateur ne compte pas à lui seul. Les fichiers de TM sont tous aussi importants. 
D'où finalement ce qui se passe dans mon histoire de restauration... 

En même temps, je viens de percuter, il est possible après une installation de restaurer à partir de time machine, donc là plus de problème, TM devrait reprendre sa petite vie... 
Reste le problème de celui qui ne veut pas restaurer de bugs ou de fichiers corrompus et qui veut restaurer à la main... 
Copier les fichiers de TM ?


----------



## Ihabia (24 Février 2008)

Salut à tous !

Une question qui je l'espère n'a pas déjà été posée (j'ai fait quelques recherches avant, mais je n'ai rien trouvé :

Je viens de revendre mon MacBookPro, et compte faire l'acquisition d'un iMac (tous les 2 étant de la même génération, c'est à dire l'actuelle, l'avant penryn  )

Une question cependant : est il possible de réinjecter une sauvegarde de mon MacBookPro sur Time Machine, directement sur l'iMac ?

Ou est ce que cela risque d'entraîner de gros problèmes de compatibilité etc. ?  

Une question qui n'a pas de lien direct, mais un Oui/non me serait assez utile (je vous avoue ne pas avoir fait de recherches pour celle ci) : est il possible de réinstaller léopard depuis un disque dur externe ? (d'une image disque physique).

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Makhno (24 Février 2008)

Salut ! 

Normalement tu peux faire une restauration à partir de TM en passant par le cd d'install. Donc... 

Ou alors tu t'embêtes pas et tu les connectes les ordis en firewire


----------



## Ihabia (24 Février 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Normalement tu peux faire une restauration à partir de TM en passant par le cd d'install. Donc...
> 
> Ou alors tu t'embêtes pas et tu les connectes les ordis en firewire



L'idée en fait est que je vais récupérer une machine encore en 10.4.X normalement, et je souhaites pouvoir formater le disque dur dès réception, histoire d'avoir une installation de Leopard vraiment nickel  

Donc l'idée de pouvoir formater le disque pour réinjecter mes sauvegardes TM de mon MBP, ça me plairait pas mal  D'autant que j'ai bien évidemment revendu le disque d'update Leopard vendu avec mon MBP...

Je sens bien que je vais devoir m'en payer une nouvelle copie si je veux faire une update ou une install complète, mais si je pouvais éviter...


----------



## Chamyky (24 Février 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Reste le problème de celui qui ne veut pas restaurer de bugs ou de fichiers corrompus et qui veut restaurer à la main...
> Copier les fichiers de TM ?



À mon avis c'est la solution, par contre Time Machine recommencera une nouvelle sauvegarde (et peut-être que ton problème de sauvegarde invisible apparaîtra)



Ihabia a dit:


> Je sens bien que je vais devoir m'en payer une nouvelle copie si je veux faire une update ou une install complète, mais si je pouvais éviter...



Légalement, tu *dois* ! Sinon c'est utiliser une licence (OEM en plus !) que tu as revendue.


----------



## Ihabia (24 Février 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Légalement, tu *dois* ! Sinon c'est utiliser une licence (OEM en plus !) que tu as revendue.



Je m'en doutais à vrai dire, c'était plus pour le fait de le dire, que de réellement utiliser une version vendue (ce que je n'ai jamais fait jusqu'à présent).

Ce qui a priori clos de toute façon ma question, puisque je réutiliserais une version de Leopard que je n'aurai pas acquise avec une reinstallation TM...

Bref, oubliez, j'ai ma réponse  

Merci en tout cas pour votre rapidité !


----------



## Makhno (24 Février 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> À mon avis c'est la solution, par contre Time Machine recommencera une nouvelle sauvegarde (et peut-être que ton problème de sauvegarde invisible apparaîtra)



Je viens de regarder d'un peu plus près, et j'ai peut-être une idée : les sauvegardes d'avant la réalisation du clone ne sont pas disponibles. Ça doit être lié aux dates de création des fichiers lorsqu'on fait un clone. Si on le restaure, les fichiers ont la date du clone et donc TM ne peut pas concevoir qu'il ait des sauvegardes à une date antérieure à la date des fichiers... 

euh lol je sais pas si c'est clair...


----------



## Manu (26 Février 2008)

Question :

J'ai un copain qui a ete victime d'un vol de son MBP. pourra-t-il avec un nouveau MBP restorer son environnement a partir des sauvegardes Time Machine?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Février 2008)

Eplay a dit:


> J'ai un problème avec TM, depuis quelques jours, toujours au même endroit de la sauvegarde, il me met : Une erreur est survenue, échec de la sauvegarde.
> 
> A quoi cela peut il être du ?
> Certains fichiers posent ils problème ?



D'après macfixit, les fichiers Quicken posent problème : lancer la Console pendant la sauvegarde te permettra de voir sur quel(s) fichier(s) TM bute, et donc de pouvoir les écarter.


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Février 2008)

Manu a dit:


> Question :
> 
> J'ai un copain qui a ete victime d'un vol de son MBP. pourra-t-il avec un nouveau MBP restorer son environnement a partir des sauvegardes Time Machine?


Oui


----------



## Tate (27 Février 2008)

Salut,
J'ai fait la recherche de ma question su ce forum et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse. Et cette discussion est trop longue pour l'éplucher en entier.
Je voudrais faire de la place de mon DD externe où j'ai fait les sauvegardes de TM. Comment supprimer des fichiers sauvegardés avec TM?


Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Février 2008)

Sélectionner les fichiers et aller au menu de la roue crantée : effacer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Sélectionner les fichiers et aller au menu de la roue crantée : effacer.


Ça ne marche plus depuis 10.5.2. Ça marchait encore avec 10.5.1 (comme nimporte où dans le Finder. Mais maintenant, même avec Terminal avec sudo rm -R rien à faire. Impossible de rien modifier même en se donnant tous les droits.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Février 2008)

Dans la description de la 10.5.2, Apple signale : "_Time Machine :
Ajoute une option de barre de menus pour laccès aux fonctions de Time Machine (les fonctions supplémentaires du menu peuvent être activées dans les préférences de Time Machine)._"

C'est peut-être maintenant par là qu'il faut passer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Dans la description de la 10.5.2, Apple signale : "_Time Machine :
> Ajoute une option de barre de menus pour laccès aux fonctions de Time Machine (les fonctions supplémentaires du menu peuvent être activées dans les préférences de Time Machine)._"
> 
> C'est peut-être maintenant par là qu'il faut passer ?


La SEULE option quil y ait dans les préférences, cest :
« _Avertir lorsque les copies de sauvegardes sont supprimée_s ».
Et dans le menu :


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Février 2008)

Il y a apparemment bien un problème, et tu n'es pas le seul à chercher la solution.


----------



## Tate (27 Février 2008)

Merci de vos reponses,

Je n'ai pas fait encore la MJ de Leopard et je ne peux pas non plus supprimer des fichiers.
Je vais essayer encore.

bonne soirée et merci encore.


----------



## Tate (28 Février 2008)

Enfin j'ai réussi à effacer mes fichiers indésirables, des sauvegardes de TM.
Je suppose que vous l'avez déjà tenté, mais peut être pour d'autres moins connaisseurs...

...j'ai fait double doigt sur mon track pad de mon mac book pro ( je pense qu'avec le clic droit de la souris c'est pareil) en haut du menu apparaît "placer dans la corbeille". Puis vider corbeille dans le menu du finder. 
Et voili voilu 

Ciao


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2008)

ctrl, alt, cmd ou majuscule, rien ny fait. Le système refuse obstinément de jeter quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2008)

Pfff ! Déjà abordé dans les forum de MacGeneration...  

Lorsque vous avez lancé Time Machine, vous sélectionnez le dossier ou fichier que vous voulez supprimer et vous cliquez sur la roue crantée de la fenêtre. Des options apparaissent, dont "Supprimer la copie de sauvegarde" et "Supprimer toutes les sauvegardes de".







Et laisse la corbeille tranquille, elle n'a rien à faire là-dedans. Par contre, prépare ton mot de passe administrateur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2008)

Voilà ! Il suffisait de le dire. Il faut lancer Time Machine !  Ce nest ni logique, ni ergonomique, mais cest la nouvelle manière dApple On ne pouvait pas deviner et laide dApple est bien sûr muette sur le sujet.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Voilà ! Il suffisait de le dire. Il faut lancer Time Machine !  Ce nest ni logique, ni ergonomique, mais cest la nouvelle manière dApple On ne pouvait pas deviner et laide dApple est bien sûr muette sur le sujet.


Mais bien sur que si c'est logique !

Quand tu veux retirer des fichiers d'un volume externe, tu dois bien le monter et ouvrir un fenêtre dans le Finder. Time Machine c'est pareil, sauf qu'on l'ouvre via l'application, comme iTunes et iPhoto.

Quant à l'aide... pas très bavarde sur le sujet effectivement.


----------



## Php21 (1 Mars 2008)

Certainement rien à voir avec les post précedents.

Ce matin > Mauvaise manipulation > OUT dossier "Freeware-Shareware" > et vidange de la corbeille ds mon élan.

Pour moi, gros dossier de perdu car j'y avais noté tout ce qui concerne les Free-Sharewares que je stocke depuis des années.

TIME MACHINE > récup du dossier à la date de hier soir et tout est rentré ds l'ordre.

Merci TM.
C'etait la 1° fois que j'utilisais l'application TM ds le sens de la récup et tout a fonctionné parfaitement.
Merci Apple
PhP


----------



## Pierre-Nico (1 Mars 2008)

j'ai fait une petite recherche rapide et je n'ai pas trouver de réponse à ma question.

Mon disque dur 500 Go (donc 465) est partitionné en deux : 400 Go et 65 Go pour Time Machine. Mais puis-je "agrandir" la partition (plus de place) Time Machine à la volé ? Sans perdre de données ?

Merci bien


----------



## flacon030 (2 Mars 2008)

Je ne sais pas si la questio a deja ete pose, je pense que oui mais je ne trouve pas......
J'ai vu sur a vos mac qu'il etait possible d'utiliser time machine avec des lecteur reseau avec la commande suivante:

defaults writecom.apple.sytemepreferences TMShowUnsupported-Network Volume 1

J'ai la reponce suivant dans la console:

Command line interface to a user's defaults.
Syntax:

'defaults' [-currentHost | -host <hostname>] followed by one of the following:

  read                                 shows all defaults
  read <domain>                        shows defaults for given domain
  read <domain> <key>                  shows defaults for given domain, key

  read-type <domain> <key>             shows the type for the given domain, key

  write <domain> <domain_rep>          writes domain (overwrites existing)
  write <domain> <key> <value>         writes key for domain

  rename <domain> <old_key> <new_key>  renames old_key to new_key

  delete <domain>                      deletes domain
  delete <domain> <key>                deletes key in domain

  domains                              lists all domains
  find <word>                          lists all entries containing word
  help                                 print this help

<domain> is ( <domain_name> | -app <application_name> | -globalDomain )
         or a path to a file omitting the '.plist' extension

<value> is one of:
  <value_rep>
  -string <string_value>
  -data <hex_digits>
  -int[eger] <integer_value>
  -float  <floating-point_value>
  -bool[ean] (true | false | yes | no)
  -date <date_rep>
  -array <value1> <value2> ...
  -array-add <value1> <value2> ...
  -dict <key1> <value1> <key2> <value2> ...
  -dict-add <key1> <value1> ...
imac-de-flacon030:~ flacon030$ 

Mais time machine ne me donne toujours pas acces a mes lecteurs reseau.
Avez vous une solution?


----------



## flacon030 (2 Mars 2008)

sujet a fermer, j'ai trouver ma reponce ici

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=240713&st=30

avec la commande

defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Mars 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Mon disque dur 500 Go (donc 465) est partitionné en deux : 400 Go et 65 Go pour Time Machine. Mais puis-je "agrandir" la partition (plus de place) Time Machine à la volé ? Sans perdre de données ?



Tu peux aller voir du côté de logiciels comme DiskStudio ou iPartition, iDefrag : ils sont coûteux, délicats à manier, et invitent donc à sauvegarder tes données d'abord (... sur un autre DDE !).

Leopard permet de retailler la dernière partition qui s'affiche dans la liste d'Utilitaire de Disque ... pour créer une nouvelle partition (autant que je me souvienne).

La solution la plus sûre+simple+finalement économique semble être d'acheter un nouveau DDE, de le partitionner comme on le veut, et d'y restaurer les données du premier DDE, 
avant de le renommer pour que TM le reconnaisse (voir dans les messages précédents de ce topic).

Et je crois avoir vu ces jours-ci un nouveau logiciel qui permet de récupérer les sauvegardes les plus anciennes de TM sur un autre DDE avant leur effacement (i.e. avant saturation de la partition) = il faut encore un autre DDE !


----------



## Makhno (2 Mars 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> j'ai fait une petite recherche rapide et je n'ai pas trouver de réponse à ma question.
> 
> Mon disque dur 500 Go (donc 465) est partitionné en deux : 400 Go et 65 Go pour Time Machine. Mais puis-je "agrandir" la partition (plus de place) Time Machine à la volé ? Sans perdre de données ?
> 
> Merci bien



Salut ! 

En fait si je dis pas de bêtises, tout dépend comment tu as agencé tes partitions sur ton DD. 
Comment est remplie la partition de 400 Go ? Vient-elle en premier ou en second sur le DD ? (Sur la représentation de ton DD dans l'utilitaire de disque, quelle est celle qui vient en premier en haut ?) 

Tu peux peut-être t'en sortir sans nouveau DD... 
Par exemple si c'est la partition de 400 Go qui est la première et qu'il reste dessus 100 Go (donc 300 Go occupés) : tu fais une partition de un peu plus de 65 Go au ras des 300 Go (donc tu partitionne la première partition) pour y cloner ta sauvegarde TM. Une fois cela fait, tu supprime l'ancienne partition de TM. Tu te retrouve avec un DD contenant une partition de 300 Go pour tes données et une partition pour TM collée à celle-ci qui occupe tout le reste du DD. Tu partitionnes alors au ras des données de TM et tu clones ta sauvegarde TM dans cette nouvelle partition. Tu peux alors effacer la partition TM créée précédemment. Résultat de la manip : l'espace libre qui était de 100 Go est passé à un peu plus de 65 Go. Et c'est ta nouvelle partition TM qui a gagné cet espace... 

Je sais pas si je suis compréhensible... Dites le moi lol. 
Bref, tout ça pour montrer qu'avec la fonction de partitionnement à la volée de leopard et un cloneur, en jouant au lego et par plusieurs copies/réagencements, on peut arriver à ses fins... C'est long, j'admet... 

Autre idée qui me vient à l'esprit : si tu as environ 70 Go de libres sur ton DD interne, tu le partitionnes et tu y cales ta sauvegarde TM le temps de ranger le DDE... 

Maintenant, tout ça est plus emmerd*** si tu as mis ta partition de 400 Go en second sur le DD...


----------



## toitoine33 (3 Mars 2008)

bonjour

est il possible de booter sur time machine ?

par avance merci

cdlt


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2008)

Non, un disque dédié à Time Machine n'est pas "bootable".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mars 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non, un disque dédié à Time Machine n'est pas "bootable".



Pas tout seul, certes.
Mais il me semble qu'on peut le "booter" avec le DVD d'install (ou sa copie sur DDE). :rose:


----------



## Makhno (3 Mars 2008)

Restaurer sa session oui mais booter dessus, non je crois pas. En tout cas pas comme on peut le faire à partir d'un clône. 
Ou alors je suis avide d'explication sur cette technique...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Restaurer sa session oui mais booter dessus, non je crois pas. En tout cas pas comme on peut le faire à partir d'un clône.
> Ou alors je suis avide d'explication sur cette technique...


Il suffit dinstaller dessus, de manière tout à fait classique, Leopard.


----------



## Makhno (3 Mars 2008)

:rateau::rateau:

J'suis un peu lent là, tu peux être un peu plus explicite s'il te plait ? 

Installer leo sur la partition de TM et ensuite? 
J'imagine qu'on pourra booter dessus mais ça ne sera pas le système tel qu'il est sauvegardé avec un clone... 
[Je sais, suis prise de tête . Je comprenais pas avant pourquoi ma maman elle s'énervait toujours]


----------



## Pierre-Nico (3 Mars 2008)

A mon dieu !!! J'ai essayé de modifier mes partitions et maintenant plus de partition Time Machine du tout et quand j'essaye d'en créer une nouvelle, kernel panic... ouch !!!
Même après une réparation du disque !!!


----------



## hooch (3 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,
Etant une vraie brêle de l'info je m'en remets à vous car mon Time machine ne s'ouvre plus j'ai un message d'erreur code -43 qui apparait ????
Le pire c'est que je ne sais même pas à quoi me sert Time machine  !!! J'ai remarqué ce souci car j'ai en haut à droite de l'écran un point d'exclamation entouré d'une espèce de flèche ???
Help Help j'ai peur là j'ai rien fait de spécial en plus si ce n'est essayer d'installer azureus 
Merci de vos lumières


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> :rateau::rateau:
> Installer leo sur la partition de TM et ensuite?
> J'imagine qu'on pourra booter dessus mais ça ne sera pas le système tel qu'il est sauvegardé avec un clone...


Ce nest bien sûr pas un clone, mais on a tout sous la main (le système de démarrage et les sauvegardes. Il peut être encore plus malin de cloner le DVD dinstallation de Leopard sur le disque destiné à Time Machine et *ensuite* seulement de sélectionner ce disque pour Time Machine.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Restaurer sa session oui mais booter dessus, non je crois pas. En tout cas pas comme on peut le faire à partir d'un clône.
> Ou alors je suis avide d'explication sur cette technique...


A ma connaissance, on peut restaurer tout le système, importer les réglages comptes, réseau et applications sur un nouveau système, mais pas "booter" comme sur une partition externe.


----------



## Makhno (4 Mars 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Ce nest bien sûr pas un clone, mais on a tout sous la main (le système de démarrage et les sauvegardes. Il peut être encore plus malin de cloner le DVD dinstallation de Leopard sur le disque destiné à Time Machine et *ensuite* seulement de sélectionner ce disque pour Time Machine.



C'est ce que je pensais faire, de manière à ne pas avoir besoin du CD en plus de mon DD en cas de restauration. 
D'ailleurs, à ce sujet (on pense au topic sur la masterisation des DVD d'install), on démarre comment sur un CD copié sur le DD ? Comme sur une partition normale  ?


----------



## toitoine33 (4 Mars 2008)

merci pour vos reponses, en fait je me demande si cela vaut le coup d'acheter time capsule comme simple disque de backup pour mon mac et en meme temps l'utiliser comme disque externe.

vu qu'il se branche en direct sur la freebox par exemple, est il possible d'acceder à distance à ce disque comme les disque serveur  type HP mediavault?

par avance merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mars 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A ma connaissance, on peut restaurer tout le système, importer les réglages comptes, réseau et applications sur un nouveau système, mais pas "booter" comme sur une partition externe.



Bref, pour conclure, (le Dossier) TimeMachine est un dossier de sauvegarde qu'on doit lire et écrire avec (l'application) TimeMachine, et qu'on peut restaurer avec le DVD d'install,
mais ce n'est pas une partition de boot = ce n'est pas un clone, c'est un dossier.

Et si je me souviens bien de ce qui m'a été dit à une page précédente de ce sujet, le Dossier TimeMachine ne contient que des fichiers : un dossier de l'OS X est réécrit dans TM sous la forme de ses fichiers originaux et d'un fichier listant ceux-ci.
Le Dossier TM ne peut donc être exploité qu'avec un intermédiaire (l'application TM ou la fonction de Restauration du DVD).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mars 2008)

hooch a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Etant une vraie brêle de l'info je m'en remets à vous car mon Time machine ne s'ouvre plus j'ai un message d'erreur code -43 qui apparait ????
> Le pire c'est que je ne sais même pas à quoi me sert Time machine  !!! J'ai remarqué ce souci car j'ai en haut à droite de l'écran un point d'exclamation entouré d'une espèce de flèche ???



Bonjour,
Tu ne sais même pas à quoi te sert TM ???

L'erreur -43 et le point d'exclamation correspondent à un dossier introuvable = l'application TimeMachine ne trouve plus son Dossier de sauvegarde  ?
= le DDE a été débranché, ou tu as changé le nom du disque de sauvegarde, ou tu as activé TimeMachine sans (bien) paramétrer ses Préférences ??


----------



## Chamyky (4 Mars 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le Dossier TM ne peut donc être exploité qu'avec un intermédiaire (l'application TM ou la fonction de Restauration du DVD).



Ou avec le Finder !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mars 2008)

Décidément Time Machine nest pas fiable.

Time Machine maffiche un message comme quoi je nai plus assez de place sur mon disque pour effectuer les sauvegardes. Je métonne et regarde pourquoi, tout à coup, il manque de la place. Time Machine avait sauvegardé un disque qui est listé dans les préférences comme ne devant pas être sauvegardé ! Je rentre dans Time Machine et demande la suppression de la sauvegarde non désirée. Et voilà, que non content de supprimer ce que je demandais, il me supprime aussi le dossier Users au complet !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mars 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A ma connaissance, on peut restaurer tout le système, importer les réglages comptes, réseau et applications sur un nouveau système, mais pas "booter" comme sur une partition externe.



Bompi nous explique, aujourd'hui et ailleurs, qu'on peut, en partant d'un DDE vierge.


----------



## hooch (5 Mars 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu ne sais même pas à quoi te sert TM ???
> 
> L'erreur -43 et le point d'exclamation correspondent à un dossier introuvable = l'application TimeMachine ne trouve plus son Dossier de sauvegarde  ?
> = le DDE a été débranché, ou tu as changé le nom du disque de sauvegarde, ou tu as activé TimeMachine sans (bien) paramétrer ses Préférences ??



Ah merci bien 
Je n'ai pas utilisé mon DDE depuis et je ne vois pas comment j'aurais pu modifier le nom de mon DD. Donc je vois pas pourquoi j'ai eu çà. Je l'ai dis je suis une brêle


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mars 2008)

hooch a dit:


> Ah merci bien
> Je n'ai pas utilisé mon DDE depuis et je ne vois pas comment j'aurais pu modifier le nom de mon DD. Donc je vois pas pourquoi j'ai eu çà. Je l'ai dis je suis une brêle



Tu disais que TM ne s'ouvrait plus, ce qui sous-entend que tu l'as ouvert une fois, et que tu as donc probablement sélectionné cette fois-là un disque externe pour ses sauvegardes.

Ensuite, tu ajoutes que tu ne sais pas à quoi TM te sert, et que tu cherches à l'ouvrir 
et que tu n'as pas utilisé ton DDE depuis : je ne comprends pas.

Bref, essaie de décrire chronologiquement ce que tu as fait. 

As-tu choisi un jour ton DDE comme lieu de sauvegarde pour TM ? As-tu déjà fait une sauvegarde dessus ?
Branches-tu ton DDE avant d'essayer d'activer TM ?


----------



## hooch (6 Mars 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu disais que TM ne s'ouvrait plus, ce qui sous-entend que tu l'as ouvert une fois, et que tu as donc probablement sélectionné cette fois-là un disque externe pour ses sauvegardes.
> 
> Ensuite, tu ajoutes que tu ne sais pas à quoi TM te sert, et que tu cherches à l'ouvrir
> et que tu n'as pas utilisé ton DDE depuis : je ne comprends pas.
> ...



Ah Mer.. tu as raison je viens de voir que c'était mon DDE qui était configuré et donc en le branchant Time machine s'ouvre donc je n'ai plus mon erreur -43. Ce qui m'a tracassé c'est le point d'exclamation entouré de la flèche qui est apparu un beau jour. Et c'est à ce moment que j'ai cherché ce qui se passer et que j'ai vu que Time Machine ne s'ouvrait plus.
Car comme je le disais je ne sais à quoi sert Time Machine . Si vous avez un lien qui me donnerait des explications sur ce logiciel je suis preneur.
Merci en tout cas de votre aide.


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2008)

_Hooch_, je sais que l'_Aide_ est excellente sur Mac seulement _depuis peu_ _(en fait, juste depuis 1992, date de ma première utilisation d'un mac, avant j'avoue mon ignorance sur le sujet  )_, alors je te propose de taper _Time Machine_ dans le Menu *Aide* (ou éventuellement dans Google, si tu ajoutes "Mac" derrière, dans les pages françaises) et tu en devrais apprendre un peu plus 
N'hésites pas à retourner dans ce menu qui nous apprend énormément de choses (même si parfois il y a des lacunes, c'est vrai), en entrant des mots comme _Sauvegarde_ ou _Raccourcis_ 



> À propos de Time Machine
> Time Machine est l'application Mac OS X qui vous permet de sauvegarder et de conserver tout ce qui se trouve sur votre ordinateur, notamment vos photos, votre musique, vos séquences vidéo et vos documents.
> 
> Après avoir configuré Time Machine, l'application sauvegarde régulièrement les données de votre ordinateur sans que vous n'ayez à intervenir d'aucune façon.
> ...



Et un petit conseil informatique: si tu ne sais pas à quoi sert quelque chose, pose toi d'abord la question de son utilité avant d'essayer de le faire fonctionner sans savoir (je parle d'expérience): si cela n'est pas activé par défaut, ce n'est pas _nécessaire immédiatement_. Je suis sûr que cela t'évitera des sueurs froides et beaucoup d'heures d'angoisse après avoir fait (rare) ou cru faire (plus régulier) une énooOoorme bêtise


----------



## Makhno (6 Mars 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bompi nous explique, aujourd'hui et ailleurs, qu'on peut, en partant d'un DDE vierge.



Bon, j'ai tenté cette manip. Ben franchement, je vais revenir à la double méthode clone plus TM... Je m'explique. 

J'ai 24 Go occupé sur mon disque interne. Carbon copy cloner fait le clone en 45 minutes environ. Donc une restauration par ce biais prend le même temps. 

J'ai cloné sur une autre partition le DVD d'install de leopard puis ai fait une sauvegarde complète du système avec TM. J'ai voulu tenter une restauration pour voir ce que cela donnait. Je démarre donc sur cette partition, équivalente au boot sur le DVD d'install. J'allais me lancer dans la restauration quand je me dis que pour faire cela proprement il faudrait d'abord effacer le disque cible... Résultat : j'apprends que la restauration TM n'est possible que sur un volume ayant déjà une version de leopard installée... 
Donc reboot sur mon clone, que je balance sur le disque interne. Pis je retente la restauration par TM. Là je percute, c'est écrit sur un des écrans de la manip que l'effacement est effectué au début. 
Ça m'a pris un peu moins de 30 minutes. C'est donc plus rapide qu'un clone à restaurer. 

Cependant, il faut leopard d'installé. Donc sur un nouveau disque installé suite à une panne, il faut prendre une heure avant pour mettre leopard en installation classique. Ou avoir un volume avec l'installation minimale, sur laquelle on peut démarrer et que l'on clone sur le nouveau disque dur. Ensuite seulement on pourrait faire la restauration TM. 

Par ailleurs, la sauvegarde TM suivant une telle restauration hallucine, comme celle qu'on ferait après avoir restauré un clone complété des sauvegardes les plus récentes de TM : tout est sauvegardé comme la première fois (sauf la petite fenêtre avec une barre de progression qui s'affiche lors d'une sauvegarde initiale), alors qu'aucun fichier pourtant n'a été modifié... 

Enfin, je ne sais pas si cela avait à voir avec ce type de restauration, il m'était impossible de modifier l'icône du disque dur interne... Moralité : effacement complet du disque interne (pas uniquement l'effacement de base qui dit à l'OS que le DD est vide) et clonage. 

Même si le sondage sur la page d'accueil me dit que je fait partie de la petite minorité qui utilise deux moyens de sauvegarde, je vais continuer comme cela... La restauration est beaucoup plus simple avec cela qu'avec TM... Même si on a l'astuce pour booter sur ce volume...

Le must finalement reste quelque chose comme super dupper qui permet de mettre à jour un clone : sauvegarde rapide car incrémentale et possiblité de boot. Mais pas de versionning... Espérons que TM va évoluer et qu'à terme il conservera sa fonction de voyage dans le temps tout en permettant d'être un volume de démarrage... 
Steve, si tu me lis...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Carbon copy cloner fait le clone en 45 minutes environ. Donc une restauration par ce biais prend le même temps.



Tu as vérifié ? ou c'est ce que tu crois ?


PS : merci pour le reste de ton post ! J'aime bien vérifier par moi-même, mais j'apprécie quand un autre le fait avant moi...
PPS : j'utilise aussi deux solutions logicielles de sauvegarde, et des DVD/CD = bretelles et ceinture !


----------



## Makhno (6 Mars 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as vérifié ? ou c'est ce que tu crois ?



Ouaip, vérifié : faire le clone a été la première manuvre des opérations. Mais je l'ai trouvé un peu lent ces derniers temps... Me semblait que mes clones (de la même taille) se faisaient plus vite avant (avec Carbon). Et le temps sera logiquement le même dans un sens que dans l'autre... 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> PS : merci pour le reste de ton post ! J'aime bien vérifier par moi-même, mais j'apprécie quand un autre le fait avant moi...
> PPS : j'utilise aussi deux solutions logicielles de sauvegarde, et des DVD/CD = bretelles et ceinture !



De rien de rien ! J'ai acquis bien plus de connaissance sur le mac en 4-5 mois que tout ce que je savais sur un PC en plusieurs années. C'est tellement naturel un mac... C'est devenu ma drogue... Et tout ça grâce à vous ! Alors quand je peux donner aussi... 
Je suis dans ton genre, je ne peux pas utiliser quelque chose sans l'avoir testé à fond. C'est chose faite, TM est loin d'être achevé à mon goût. Mais ça viendra ! 
Je suis pas encore rendu aux CD/DVD, on verra... Quand on débarque du monde PC, les solutions de sauvegardes qu'on vient d'évoquer sont déjà un pied monumental, à tel point qu'on ne ressent pas le besoin de plus (par rapport à ce que l'on peut avoir chez bibill)... Donc...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Et le temps sera logiquement le même dans un sens que dans l'autre...
> 
> Je suis pas encore rendu aux CD/DVD, on verra...




Il me semble que la restauration est plus longue que le clonage, mais je peux me tromper...

N'oublie pas qu'un disque dur externe peut griller !


----------



## Makhno (7 Mars 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il me semble que la restauration est plus longue que le clonage, mais je peux me tromper...



J'ai été surpris pas la rapidité de TM... Il compte en pourcentage la progression, j'ai évalué au fur et à mesure le temps nécessaire (5% en x minutes = x =minutes pour 100%) puis j'ai noté le temps total. Un poil moins d'une demi-heure quand un clone me prend plus de 40 minutes... 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> N'oublie pas qu'un disque dur externe peut griller !



Ce serait quand même pas de bol que le disque interne et mon disque de sauvegarde grillent simultanément !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> J'ai été surpris pas la rapidité de TM... Il compte en pourcentage la progression, j'ai évalué au fur et à mesure le temps nécessaire (5% en x minutes = x =minutes pour 100%) puis j'ai noté le temps total. Un poil moins d'une demi-heure quand un clone me prend plus de 40 minutes...



Je parlais de CCC, pas de TM !  



 Makhno a dit:


> Ce serait quand même pas de bol que le disque interne et mon disque de sauvegarde grillent simultanément !!



Un orage, deux coupures de réseau EDF successives... c'est pas tous les jours !


----------



## Makhno (7 Mars 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je parlais de CCC, pas de TM !



Ah ok !! Ben euh... J'ai pas remarqué de grosse différence entre les deux sens... Enfin je crois. 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un orage, deux coupures de réseau EDF successives... c'est pas tous les jours !



Clair !


----------



## mathieu.lang (7 Mars 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis nouveau et je me pose une question depuis longtemps...

J'ai un MacBook avec Leopard 10.5.2. Je n'ai pas encore configuré Time Machine, mais j'aimerais bien le faire maintenant ! Je me déplace beaucoup et ne veux pas traîner un DD externe tout le temps avec moi ! Puis-je faire une partition avec Boot Camp que je nomme Time Machine et sauvegarder qu'une partie de mes activités dessus ? J'ai un DD interne de 200 GO (186.31 GO réels) et pensais faire une partition de 40 GO pour ne sauvegarder que la partie professionnelle de mon MacBook. Es-ce possible ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2008)

mathieu.lang a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis nouveau et je me pose une question depuis longtemps...
> 
> ...


Salut,

heu.... je crois bien que tu mélanges tout. BootCamp, c'est pour faire tourner Windows, pas pour faire de la sauvegarde. :rateau:
Tu peux effectivement faire une partition sur le disque dur interne pour y faire tes sauvegardes (et tu lui donnes le nom que tu veux) et ne sauvegarder qu'une partie du contenu du disque dur (à régler dans le panneau Time Machine de Préférences Système : tu exclus ce que tu ne veux pas sauvegarder).
Mais je te déconseille d'utiliser une partition interne. Si ton disque dur interne lâche, tu perds tout, y compris ta sauvegarde. Donc mieux vaut un disque dur externe.

Cela dit, tu n'es pas obligé de te trimballer le disque dur externe partout. Tu peux le laisser à la maison et ne le connecter au Mac que là pour que Time Machine fasse ses sauvegardes (en dehors elles ne se font pas). Et si tu ne veux pas t'embêter à brancher et débrancher, tu as le nouveau disque dur wi-fi d'Apple : Time Capsule.


----------



## Makhno (7 Mars 2008)

Salut !

C'est tout à fait possible. La partition est à faire avec Utilitaire de disque (dans applications, utilitaires) et non avec bootcamp. Formatage en HFS+(Mac OS étendu journalisé). 

Cependant, l'avantage d'avoir une sauvegarde sur un autre disque dur est qu'en cas de pépin sur le disque interne de ta machine tu peux encore récupérer tes données, stockées ailleurs. 
Dans ton cas, tu bénéficiera d'un moyen simple de retrouver des éléments supprimés par erreur, etc. mais si ton disque dur interne te lache, sauvegarde ou pas sauvegarde, tu n'auras plus rien. A toi de voir si ce sont des données vitales...

Edit : grillé...

J'ajoute qu'un disque dur externe autoalimenté (sans transformateur) est petit et facile à transporter... Un peu plus de 100 grammes pour 320 Go, c'est honnête...


----------



## mathieu.lang (7 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> heu.... je crois bien que tu mélanges tout. BootCamp, c'est pour faire tourner Windows, pas pour faire de la sauvegarde. :rateau:
> Tu peux effectivement faire une partition sur le disque dur interne pour y faire tes sauvegardes (et tu lui donnes le nom que tu veux) et ne sauvegarder qu'une partie du contenu du disque dur (à régler dans le panneau Time Machine de Préférences Système : tu exclus ce que tu ne veux pas sauvegarder).
> ...



Je ne confonds pas ! Lorsqu'on veut installer Windows, Boot Camp fait une partition "invisible" de la taille voulue, sans effacer le contenu du disque dur. Mais bon bref. Comment faire une partition ? Et j'ai acheté une borne AirPort Express 802.11 n un mois avant que Time Capsule ne sorte !! Alors mer** quoi ! Je me fais toujours avoir avec ça :rateau:...


----------



## mathieu.lang (7 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> C'est tout à fait possible. La partition est à faire avec Utilitaire de disque (dans applications, utilitaires) et non avec bootcamp. Formatage en HFS+(Mac OS étendu journalisé).
> 
> ...



Ok, merci ! Mais en faisant une partition, je ne supprime pas le contenu du disque dur ? En tout cas, c'est ce qui se passe quand je partitionne ma clé USB :mouais:


----------



## Makhno (7 Mars 2008)

normalement non, c'est bizarre que ça efface... 

hum... ah, si en fait... 

Tu vas dans l'utilitaire, partitionner. Tu vois le rectangle de ton disque. Tu ne fais pas deux partitions en passant par le menu déroulant en haut du rectangle. Là ça fait un nouveau formatage. 
Tu cliques sur ta partition (elle est alors sélectionnée, le contour est bleu) puis sur le petit " + " en bas du rectangle. Ça ça ajoute une partition. Tu peux alors choisir sa taille et la renommer comme tu veux. Et ensuite, appliquer, tout à droite

edit : je viens de regarder, tu n'auras pas accès au menu déroulant si tu fais la manip avec ton disque dur : tu ne peux pas effacer la partition sur laquelle tu a démarré... Et comme il n'y en a qu'une, elle est sélectionnée d'office (contour bleu).

Tu trouvera pas mal d'info sur tout cela et sur mac OS X en général là et là...


----------



## mathieu.lang (7 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> normalement non, c'est bizarre que ça efface...
> 
> hum... ah, si en fait...
> 
> ...



T'es sûr ??? Parce que moi, je ne veux pas tout perdre en faisant ça !! Et il me marque :«[Pour effacer et partitionner le disque sélectionné,]» Alors, ça ne voudrait pas justement dire que je vais tout perdre ?!?!


----------



## Makhno (7 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Tu trouvera pas mal d'info sur tout cela et sur mac OS X en général là et là...



t'arrêtes pas à cela lol. Et sur les deux sites que je te propose tu dois pouvoir trouver un tuto sur les partitions. Je regarde et j'edit ce message.

Edit : bah euh j'ai eu un contretemps, la discussion a continué...  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2008)

mathieu.lang a dit:


> Ok, merci ! Mais en faisant une partition, je ne supprime pas le contenu du disque dur ? En tout cas, c'est ce qui se passe quand je partitionne ma clé USB :mouais:


Je n'ai pas la méthode exacte mais il faut redémarrer depuis le CD pour faire tes partitions (avec Utilitaire de disque). Mais, TRES IMPORTANT, il faut faire une copie de sauvegarde du contenu du disque dur de ton Mac Book sur un disque externe avec Time Machine ou un autre soft (Carbon Copy Cloner par exemple), sauvegarde que tu utiliseras pour récupérer tes données c ar le partitionnement du disque dur entraîne l'effacement du contenu.

PS : Oui, BootCamp fait une partition. Mais ce n'est pas BootCamp qui faut utiliser pour faire une partition pour Time Machine, mais Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## mathieu.lang (7 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la méthode exacte mais il faut redémarrer depuis le CD pour faire tes partitions (avec Utilitaire de disque). Mais, TRES IMPORTANT, il faut faire une copie de sauvegarde du contenu du disque dur de ton Mac Book sur un disque externe avec Time Machine ou un autre soft (Carbon Copy Cloner par exemple), sauvegarde que tu utiliseras pour récupérer tes données c ar le partitionnement du disque dur entraîne l'effacement du contenu.
> 
> PS : Oui, BootCamp fait une partition. Mais ce n'est pas BootCamp qui faut utiliser pour faire une partition pour Time Machine, mais Utilitaire de disque.



Ouais, mais je pensais justement éviter les problèmes avec Boot Camp, vu qu'il crée une partition sans effacer le contenu existant du DD...


----------



## mathieu.lang (7 Mars 2008)

Bon, merci tout le monde, mais je laisse tomber Time Machine sur le DD interne (solution de facilité ) J'ai autre chose à faire que de sauvegarder tout mon DD interne pour justement installer un programme de sauvegarde.. Alors voilà, j'économise et j'achète un DD externe .


----------



## Makhno (7 Mars 2008)

Partitionner son disque du interne n'efface pas le contenu. Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, avec la méthode que je décris quelques post plus haut

Si je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque, sur l'onglet partitionner mon disque interne, ça donne ça. 

Un clic sur le plus en bas à gauche donne ça. 

Un clic sur appliquer donne cet écran de validation

Sur l'achat de ton disque dur externe, c'est la meilleure chose que tu aies à faire...


----------



## mathieu.lang (7 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Partitionner son disque du interne n'efface pas le contenu. Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, avec la méthode que je décris quelques post plus haut
> 
> Sur l'achat de ton disque dur externe, c'est la meilleure chose que tu aies à faire...



Ouais, mais c'est cher et j'ai pas les moyens pour le moment...


----------



## Makhno (7 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Partitionner son disque du interne n'efface pas le contenu. Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, avec la méthode que je décris quelques post plus haut
> 
> Si je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque, sur l'onglet partitionner mon disque interne, ça donne ça.
> 
> ...



J'ai répondu trop lentement lol


----------



## Makhno (7 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la méthode exacte mais il faut redémarrer depuis le CD pour faire tes partitions (avec Utilitaire de disque).



Pas la peine avec 10.5, on peut partitionner à la volée...

Edit : bon, aller, m'en vais. Plus d'internet jusqu'à demain a priori... Bonne soirée !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Pas la peine avec 10.5, on peut partitionner à la volée...
> 
> Edit : bon, aller, m'en vais. Plus d'internet jusqu'à demain a priori... Bonne soirée !


Oui mais pas la partition / le disque où est le système de démarrage, il me semble.


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2008)

Quand bien même cela serait possible ... je ne le conseillerais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai dû procéder à une restauration à partir d'un copie de mon DD par Time Machine (le password de mon compte administrateur n'était plus reconnu!)

Mais depuis, TM ne marche plus : la jauge tourne pendant des heures avec l'ndication "préparation"

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance

Albert


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2008)

Réinitialiser TM, peut-être ?
Pas de message dans les journaux (accessibles _via_ l'utilitaire Console) ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Réinitialiser TM, peut-être ?
> Pas de message dans les journaux (accessibles _via_ l'utilitaire Console) ?



Bonjour

réinitialiser = effacer le dd Time machine et recommencer ?

Albert


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2008)

Intuitivement, c'est ce que je ferais, disons. C'est risqué, bien évidemment.
Mais je ne l'utilise pas, ce truc, alors mes conseils ne sont sans doute pas très pertinents


----------



## sleb (11 Mars 2008)

bonjour à vous tous 
j'ai une petite question qui a peut etre déja été abordée mais pas trouvée avec la recherche...
si j'utilise Time Machine sur une partition formatée en FAT32, quel type de fichiers cela va t'il créer et sera t'il possible sous windows de parcourir les fichiers pour accéder aux images, musiques et autres documents ?

Merci pour vos éclaircissements
sleb​


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2008)

Je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'utiliser un volume FAT32 pour TimeMachine (je pense que non, à vrai dire).
Quoi qu'il en soit, je doute que Ouinedize puisse en faire quoi que ce soit : il faudrait être capable de monter les images disques qu'utilise TM pour y stocker les fichiers. Autant dire que ce n'est pas gagné.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'utiliser un volume FAT32 pour TimeMachine (je pense que non, à vrai dire).
> Quoi qu'il en soit, je doute que Ouinedize puisse en faire quoi que ce soit : il faudrait être capable de monter les images disques qu'utilise TM pour y stocker les fichiers. Autant dire que ce n'est pas gagné.


Time Machine ne fonctionne que sur des disques formatés en HFS+.


----------



## sleb (11 Mars 2008)

ah au temps pour moi je pensais que TM pouvait ecrire sur plusieurs types de format
Bon bin si c'est ca je vais plutot me tourner vers une solution de sauvegarde avec synchronisation style carbon copy cloner

merci pour vos reponses rapides ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2008)

sleb a dit:


> ah au temps pour moi je pensais que TM pouvait ecrire sur plusieurs types de format
> Bon bin si c'est ca je vais plutot me tourner vers une solution de sauvegarde avec synchronisation style carbon copy cloner
> 
> merci pour vos reponses rapides ​


Tu peux tout aussi bien faire une partition en HFS+ pour Time Machine et une en FAT 32 pour le reste.


----------



## sleb (11 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu peux tout aussi bien faire une partition en HFS+ pour Time Machine et une en FAT 32 pour le reste.


 
eh bien non car a vrai dire je veux sauvegarder mes documents dont pas mal de photos et musique et j'ai envie que ces fichiers soient accessibles aussi bien sur Mac que windoze, si j'utilise timemachine, je suis finalement obligé de dupliquer ces memes doc sauvegardés sur une deuxieme partition ----> lourdingue​ 
time machine doit etre tres bien a partir du moment ou on utilise que du mac​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Intuitivement, c'est ce que je ferais, disons. C'est risqué, bien évidemment.
> Mais je ne l'utilise pas, ce truc, alors mes conseils ne sont sans doute pas très pertinents



C'est ce que j'ai fait. Pendant trois jours pas de problème. Et aujourd'hui à nouveau la jauge tourne indéfiniment avec "préparation" en dessous...
Albert


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mars 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> la jauge tourne indéfiniment avec "préparation" en dessous...



Va voir dans l'utilitaire Console pendant que la jauge tourne "indéfiniment" : si c'est un fichier qui bloque, tu pourras le repérer ... et l'éliminer.

Sinon, peut-être, tenter une réparation des Autorisations et du Disque ? :mouais:


----------



## Mac1978 (13 Mars 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai dû procéder à une restauration à partir d'un copie de mon DD par Time Machine (le password de mon compte administrateur n'était plus reconnu!)
> 
> ...



Si j'ai bien compris, tu as restauré ton dernier back-up fait par TM parce que tu n'arrivais plus à te "logger" sur ton compte administrateur à cause du mot de passe ?

Si c'est celà, la prochaine fois, démarre depuis le DVD d'installation et réinitialise ton mot de passe avant de tout "écraser".

À part ça, le problème peut venir bêtement des autorisations. Si pas déjà fait, répare les autorisations de ton disque (avec Utilitaire disque fourni par Apple) , et par la même occasion, nettoye les caches. Tu peux faire le tout avec un utilitaire de type Onyx ou Cocktail.


----------



## Mac1978 (13 Mars 2008)

sleb a dit:


> ​
> eh bien non car a vrai dire je veux sauvegarder mes documents dont pas mal de photos et musique et j'ai envie que ces fichiers soient accessibles aussi bien sur Mac que windoze, si j'utilise timemachine, je suis finalement obligé de dupliquer ces memes doc sauvegardés sur une deuxieme partition ----> lourdingue​
> time machine doit etre tres bien a partir du moment ou on utilise que du mac​



Jamais un système de backup rendra accessibles des fichiers à des OS n'utilisant pas le même système de fichiers (HFS+ et FAT32 ou NTFS).

Mais tu pourrais installer MacDrive 7 sous Windows (XP ou Vista). À partir de là tu accèdes à tous tes fichiers MacOS depuis Windows. Et tu n'as plus que ton volume HFS+ à sauvegarder, ce que tu peux faire avec TimeMachine.
http://www.mediafour.com/products/macdrive/freetrial/


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Mac1978 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, tu as restauré ton dernier back-up fait par TM parce que tu n'arrivais plus à te "logger" sur ton compte administrateur à cause du mot de passe ?
> 
> Si c'est celà, la prochaine fois, démarre depuis le DVD d'installation et réinitialise ton mot de passe avant de tout "écraser".
> 
> À part ça, le problème peut venir bêtement des autorisations. Si pas déjà fait, répare les autorisations de ton disque (avec Utilitaire disque fourni par Apple) , et par la même occasion, nettoye les caches. Tu peux faire le tout avec un utilitaire de type Onyx ou Cocktail.



mais il m'était impossible de le faire, car curieusement il m'était demandé mon mot de passe administrateur quand j'insérais le DVD....Il a fallu que je passe par le compte invité ...
Albert


----------



## angstrom (13 Mars 2008)

bonjour,
 je sais que la question fut posée en novembre par Axsis, mais étant demeurée sans réponse et me trouvant dans son cas, je me permet de soliciter votre aide...
J'ai sauvegarder l'intégralité de mon disque qui est partionné en deux avec timemachine.
Une partition systeme /appli, l'autre pour les fichiers. 
Comment puis je faire pour ne récupérer que la partition systeme, sachant que time machine ne fait pas la différence . Au pire si il reconnaissait les deux partitions et replace les fichiers sur l'une et le systeme/applis sur l'autre ca irait aussi... Mais comment luiiiiiii diiiiiiiire  ?

Dans le pire des cas, si je fais une restauration depuis le dvd avec timemachine, vas t'il tout me mettre sur sur une de mes deux partitions ?

au fait faut il demarrer sur le dvd pour restaurer, ou simplement utiliser l'outil disque ?
mer ci a vous


----------



## angstrom (13 Mars 2008)

ou plus clairement :
disque powerbook avec deux partitions
sauvegardées sur disque externe avec timemachine
pour restaurer timemachine vas t'il ?
restaurer les deux partitions sur mes deux partitions de mon powerbook
restaurer les deux partitons sur une des deux partitions de mon powerbook , (laquelle ?)
restaurer les deux partitions apres avoir remis mon disque dur à une partition ?

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii.:love:


----------



## Mac1978 (13 Mars 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> mais il m'était impossible de le faire, car curieusement il m'était demandé mon mot de passe administrateur quand j'insérais le DVD....Il a fallu que je passe par le compte invité ...
> Albert



Tu as installé OpenFirmware pour empêcher le démarrage depuis un volume autre que le disque interne ? Parce qu'autrement, si tu démarres depuis le DVD en l'insérant immédiatement après l'allumage et en tenant la touche C enfoncée, c'est impossible que le Mac te demande ton mot de passe puisqu'il démarre depuis le DVD et que ce dernier ne peut avoir été modifié (de par sa nature).

Pour revenir à ta question, est-ce que ton problèmes avec TM est maintenant résolu ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Mac1978 a dit:


> Tu as installé OpenFirmware pour empêcher le démarrage depuis un volume autre que le disque interne ? Parce qu'autrement, si tu démarres depuis le DVD en l'insérant immédiatement après l'allumage et en tenant la touche C enfoncée, c'est impossible que le Mac te demande ton mot de passe puisqu'il démarre depuis le DVD et que ce dernier ne peut avoir été modifié (de par sa nature).
> 
> Pour revenir à ta question, est-ce que ton problèmes avec TM est maintenant résolu ou pas ?


Et pourtant.... 
Oui c'est résolu
Albert


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

 quelques précisions concernant Time Machine et un disque dur externe me seraient grandement utile... 

Je possède un DD Western Digital 500Go FW800. Je souhaiterai  y installer Time Machine, ainsi que garder  une bonne place pour y stocker des docs que j irait chercher la plupart du temps  chez des amis équipé de PC. Si j'ai bien tout compris je peux partitionner mon DD avec une partie pour TM et l'autre pour Fat 32. 

MAIS/

            - J'ai sur mon DD interne des films de plus de 4go que je souhaite déplacés sur mon DD externe. Quel serait la solution de remplacement pour le Fat 32, qui n'accèpte pas les fichiers supérieurs à 4go??? Cette solution sera t  elle compatible windows en lecture et ecriture??

            -Sinon est il possible de faire 3 partitions sur mon DD externe genre
                     -300go pour Time machine
                     -100go en fat32 pour compatibilité Windows
                     -100go en "???" pour au moins dégager mes films du DD interne au DD externe

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos réponses eventuelles.

Charles.  (mi-homme, mi-débutant sur mac)


----------



## Mac1978 (14 Mars 2008)

charles10 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> quelques précisions concernant Time Machine et un disque dur externe me seraient grandement utile...
> 
> ...



1. Ce n'est pas parce que tu vas rapatrier des fichiers venant du monde PC que tu as besoin de formatter une partie de ton disque en Fat32. Du moment que tu as les appli Mac pour ouvrir lesdits fichiers, le système de gestion du disque par l'OS (HFS+, Fat32, NTFS est secondaire).
Il te suffit de les copier via le Finder (glisser déposer).
2. Un point important à prendre en compte  est la taille de ton disque interne que tu veux sauvegarder avec TM. Si tu limites trop la partition dédiée à TM, tu ne pourras pas beaucoup "remonter dans le temps", ce qui est une des fonctionnalités intéressantes de TM. Imagines que dans un an, tu utilise 300Gb de ton DD de 500 Gb, compte environ 25% de plus pour ta partition TM (règle non scientifique tirée de divers lectures et blog).
3. TM est très mauvais avec la sauvegarde des très gros fichiers (>1Go environ). Il est prudent de créer un dossier contenant ces fichiers, de l'exclure de la sauvegarde via TM (dans les préférences systèmes -> TimeMachine (bouton Options...)) et de le sauvegarder à la main (via le finder)
4. Si tes amis sous PC ont des fichiers >4Go, c'est que leur disque est formaté en NTFS. Malheureusement, Utilitaire disque ne sait pas formater  un support dans ce format.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

​ 
Merci pour ta rapidité mac1978!!!​ 
Si j'ai bien tout compris​ 
-1) autant que je mette mon DD en HFS+, si tu massures que je pourrais prendre des fichiers d'un PC en y branchant mon DD. Quel est l interet alors du Fat 32??
2) J ai 250go en interne, je pense allouer 300go pour Time machine.
3)Ok merci pour l'info
4) Il n y a donc aucune solution sur mac pour copier des fichiers superieur à 4go????​


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mars 2008)

Fat-32, c'est pour travailler en Windows : copier, lire, et, surtout, écrire (écrire = créer).

Si tu veux juste copier et sauvegarder, fais deux partitions en HFS+-Mac OS étendu sur ton DDE :
- la première de 300-350 Go pour TM : quand elle sera pleine, elle ne viendra pas effacer les autres fichiers que tu auras placés sur ton DDE = elle effacera les sauvegardes TM les plus anciennes, sans toucher à rien d'autre ;
- la seconde de 200-150 Go, pour y sauvegarder tes fichiers Windows et y copier tes gros fichiers video.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

"pour y sauvegarder tes fichiers Windows "

Si je branche mon DDE formaté en HFS+ sur un PC il sera donc reconnu??? J ai cru lire auparavant que ce format rendai le DDE invisible sous Windows?? Me suis-je trompé???​


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Mars 2008)

charles10 a dit:


> "pour y sauvegarder tes fichiers Windows "
> 
> Si je branche mon DDE formaté en HFS+ sur un PC il sera donc reconnu??? J ai cru lire auparavant que ce format rendai le DDE invisible sous Windows?? Me suis-je trompé???​


Il faut installer sur le PC Windows MacDrive


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

Merci dos jones pour la précision.

Je reviens donc à mon idée de départ:

   -300go pour Time Machine
   -80go en Fat32 pour allé chercher des docs sur PC (mais pas au delà de 4go, c'est pas grave)
   -100go en HFS+ pour y mettre mes films de plus de 4go qui sont sur mon DD interne.

Cela vous parait il cohérent??
L'utilitaire de disque parait il de faire tout ça???


----------



## Mac1978 (14 Mars 2008)

charles10 a dit:


> ​
> Merci pour ta rapidité mac1978!!!​
> Si j'ai bien tout compris​
> -1) autant que je mette mon DD en HFS+, si tu massures que je pourrais prendre des fichiers d'un PC en y branchant mon DD. Quel est l interet alors du Fat 32??
> ...



De rien, mais après je suis sorti au soleil. Mais FrancoisMacG a répondu parfaitement.

Si tu ne veux que *rapatrier* des fichiers depuis un PC oublie Fat32 et suis les conseils de FrancoisMacG.

Si tu veux également exporter des fichiers vers un PC, sans passer par un réseau, mais via ton disque, alors là tu as deux solutions:
1. Tu dois effectivement garder une partition au format FAT32. Mais tu ne pourras pas y mettre des fichiers de plus de 4 Go
2. Tu installes MacDrive 7 sur ton PC et tu connectes ton disque qui sera vu alors par Windows
http://www.mediafour.com/products/macdrive/
J'ai utilisé très longtemps MacDrive sur un PC au boulot et ça marche vraiment bien.

Là c'est à toi de voir quelle solution est la meilleure *pour toi*. Je choisirais la seconde si tu utilises davantage le Mac que le PC (ce que j'espère, parce que sinon qu'est ce que tu fais sur MacGe  , mais elle coûte 50$ et tu dois avoir les droits d'administrateur pour installer MacDrive sur le PC.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

Je sais pas ou tu habites mac1978 mais moi même si j'étais sorti avant je n'aurai pas eu droit au soleil...
Je m'en vais de suite partitionner mon DDE. Advienne que pourra....  

Merci pour les infos, je vous tiens au courant.

A+
Charles


----------



## Mac1978 (14 Mars 2008)

charles10 a dit:


> Je sais pas ou tu habites mac1978 mais moi même si j'étais sorti avant je n'aurai pas eu droit au soleil...
> Je m'en vais de suite partitionner mon DDE. Advienne que pourra....
> 
> Merci pour les infos, je vous tiens au courant.
> ...



À Genève, 15° et terrasse cet aprèm. Vive les vacances.

Tu as bien sauvegardé avant de partionner ??

Merci de nous dire si ton "angoisse" n'est plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.


----------



## milapoul (14 Mars 2008)

bonsoir à tous,
je viens de recevoir ma time capsule :love: seulement je ne suis pas très doué et je n'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner, mon objectif etant uniquement d'utiliser ma time capsule comme disque dur avec transfert de donnée en wifi.
Lorsque je vais dans Utilitaire de disques Airport je vois bien afficher ma time capsule avec son numero mais ensuite quand je vais dans Utilitaires Airport  la recherche ne donne rien  
J'ai egalement essayé de brancher un cable ethernet de ma free box au port wlan de time capsule mais ça ne change rien  
Une idée du problème ? (certainement debile j avoue ne pas du tout m y connaitre :rateau: )
merci d'avance messieurs/dames ( j ai msn au besoin  )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

Mac1978 a dit:


> À Genève, 15° et terrasse cet aprèm. Vive les vacances.
> 
> Tu as bien sauvegardé avant de partionner ??
> 
> Merci de nous dire si ton "angoisse" n'est plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.






A Troyes, 12° et boulot cet aprèm. Comme demain....  

J'ai fait mes 3 partitions et ma 1ère sauvegarde Time machine, tout à l'air de fonctionner correctement...

A+
Charles


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Mars 2008)

milapoul a dit:


> bonsoir à tous,
> je viens de recevoir ma time capsule :love: seulement je ne suis pas très doué et je n'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner, mon objectif etant uniquement d'utiliser ma time capsule comme disque dur avec transfert de donnée en wifi.
> Lorsque je vais dans Utilitaire de disques Airport je vois bien afficher ma time capsule avec son numero mais ensuite quand je vais dans Utilitaires Airport  la recherche ne donne rien
> J'ai egalement essayé de brancher un cable ethernet de ma free box au port wlan de time capsule mais ça ne change rien
> Une idée du problème ? (certainement debile j avoue ne pas du tout m y connaitre :rateau: )



Deux pistes à te proposer :

- Il est conseillé de brancher les câbles  avant d'allumer la TimeCapsule.

- Et macfixit propose d'éliminer des plists en cas de dysfonctionnement d'Airport 5.3.1 : 
"try deleting the following files from the ~/Library/Preferences/ directory (this is the Library directory within your User folder):

com.apple.internetconfig.plist
com.apple.internetconfigpriv.plist
com.apple.internetconnect.plist".


----------



## monvilain (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de lire tous les messages .....C'est pas si évident ce TIME MACHINE;;.

Je souhaiterais utiliser TIME MACHINE pour qu'il sauvegarde mes photos (disque externe A) et le disque HD de mon Mac  vers un disque de sauvegarde (externe B)

Jusque là tout va bien..

D'abord, je traite et rentre 1000 photos/jour dans le cas ou mon disque A (contenant les photos) rende l'ame, je pourrai donc retrouver ces photos? 

deuxiémement, la questiona déjà éte posée je crois mais je souhaiterais un éclaircissement:
Prenons un exemple, si le lundi, j'ai mon HD du MAC avec un dossier X contenant 20 Go
Si je l'efface le MARDI, TIME MACHINE me permet quand même de les retrouver donc il l'a sauvegardé quand même!! Donc, le poids des sauvegardes augmente au fur et à mesure du temps???

Merci de m'aider...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Mars 2008)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> D'abord, je traite et rentre 1000 photos/jour dans le cas ou mon disque A (contenant les photos) rende l'ame, je pourrai donc retrouver ces photos?
> 
> Donc, le poids des sauvegardes augmente au fur et à mesure du temps???



TimeMachine sauvegarde toutes les nouveautés, et les ajoute régulièrement à la première sauvegarde : le poids augmente avec les nouveautés, et on conseille donc d'avoir un DDE B de sauvegarde égal à 125-150% du volume sauvegardable (DDI + ton DDE A).

TM recherche les nouveautés chaque heure : tu retrouveras donc automatiquement tes photos, sans avoir eu à te préoccuper de lancer un logiciel de sauvegarde ou de clonage.

Tout fichier présent plus d'une semaine sur le DDI (et ton DDE A) restera stocké sur le DDE B de sauvegarde "ad æternam", ou plutôt jusqu'à saturation de ce DDE (TM efface alors les fichiers les plus anciens, pour faire de la place). 

Enfin, tu peux choisir avant la première sauvegarde les éléments dont tu refuses la sauvegarde par TM, pour ne pas remplir trop vite ton DDE B.


----------



## monvilain (18 Mars 2008)

Merci.; c'est clair.


----------



## cybermac (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous, il me vient une question à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse...

J'ai une partition sur un dd externe (150Go), je vais changer de disque et je souhaite allouer à ce denier dans las 300Go pour time machine. Mais je voudrais récupérer les sauvegardes (time machine) se trouvant dans mon ancien DD. 

Si je fais un copier coller du fichier backup, pourrais-je par la suite continuer les sauvegardes dans le nouveau DD? Merci pour votre aide!!!


----------



## Makhno (19 Mars 2008)

Un copier coller, c'est pas sûr... 

Un clone, oui ! En renommant ensuite avec exactement le même nom que l'ancien volume la  nouvelle partition. 

Ici c'est expliqué avec l'utilitaire de disque, un cloneur fait la même.


----------



## cybermac (19 Mars 2008)

c'est exactement ce que je cherchais! Merci beaucoup, dès que je reçois mon nouveau disque j'essaie... Merci encore


----------



## Makhno (19 Mars 2008)

cybermac a dit:


> c'est exactement ce que je cherchais! Merci beaucoup, dès que je reçois mon nouveau disque j'essaie... Merci encore



De rien !


----------



## panini (19 Mars 2008)

j
je suppose que c'est la millionième même question mais je trouve pas..
voilà mon nom est panini...

mon Mac Os est planté depuis ce matin et comme je suis un batracien en informatique j'arrive à rien...
J'ai bien tenté le truc classique pomme alt "p" "r" mais rien n'y fait mon ordinateur me tire toujours la tronche... Ecran gris et rondelle de pizza...


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mars 2008)

panini a dit:


> j
> je suppose que c'est la millionième même question mais je trouve pas..
> voilà mon nom est panini...
> 
> ...


Et pour en savoir plus on contacte madame Irma


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Mars 2008)

Hullo,

Désolé par avance si la question a déjà été posée, mais avant de passer à Leopard j'aurais une chtite question:
Si je partitionne en 2 le disque dur de mon mac, est-ce que Time machine fera une sauvegarde des deux partitions ou juste sur celle où se trouve le système?

Merci!

A. (ouuuh ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas venu sur ce forum moi.. )


----------



## Makhno (20 Mars 2008)

Salut ! 

Il sauvera les deux sauf si tu lui dis de ne pas le faire. Faut pas chercher avec apple, c'est simple comme un bonjour :rateau::rateau:


----------



## cybermac (20 Mars 2008)

Salut c'est encore moi... Oui, oui, celui qui voulais effectuer une copie de la partition dédiée à Time Machine, car je change de disque dur externe.
Alors j'ai procédé comme si gentiment m'indiquait Makhno, sauf que cela n'a pas fonctionné 
En effet, j'ai un message qui me dit : "échec de restauration - opération non permise" J'ai tout essayé mais sans succès. J'ai Léo 10.5.2 dans un formidable macbook. Merci de votre aide!!!


----------



## Makhno (20 Mars 2008)

'soir !

ça va être court : c'est mon dernier message sur macG pour aujourd'hui, pas d'internet à l'appart... :hein:

Avec quoi as-tu procédé ? Utilitaire ou cloneur ? t'es sur une session administrateur ? Le nouveau DD est-il en hfs+ (mac OS étendu journalisé), ce qui est pas sûr s'il est tout neuf ? 

A demain


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Mars 2008)

cybermac a dit:


> En effet, j'ai un message qui me dit : "échec de restauration - opération non permise" J'ai tout essayé mais sans succès.



Bonsoir,

Tu n'es pas le premier à avoir cette mésaventure...

Utilitaire de Disque coince : va dans Console pendant que ça coince, tu trouveras le fichier qui bloque, et tu pourras ensuite l'éliminer (lance TM, visualise ton fichier, et utilise la roue crantée).

Si tu n'y arrives pas (ou que tu veuilles faire plus simple), au lieu de restaurer ton dossier TM, clone-le avec CarbonCopyCloner : ce sera aussi bien qu'avec Utilitaire de Disque !


----------



## cybermac (20 Mars 2008)

Merci de vos réponses les amis 
J'ai en effet essayé avec l'utilitaire de disque... Comme je n'ai pas compris tout c'est que m'indiquais fraçoismac, je vais essayer avec CarbonCopyCloner en espérant que là ça fonctionnera  Je vous tiens au courant et merci encore pour votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mars 2008)

cybermac a dit:


> je n'ai pas compris tout c'est que m'indiquais fraçoismac



Le message "échec de la restauration - opération non permise" veut dire qu'un fichier de TM bloque Uilitaire de Disque. 
Si tu lances l'utilitaire Console pendant ce blocage, l'historique va afficher le nom du fichier qui coince, et on peut alors parfois l'éliminer du dossier TM, pour permettre ensuite à Utilitaire de Disque de faire son boulot tranquillement.


----------



## cybermac (21 Mars 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse 
en effet, je ne suis pas encore très calé Mac, mais ça vient 

Bon finalement j'ai installé le soft CarbonCopyCloner qui a l'air pas mal. par contre après 5 heures (je ne savais pas que c'était si long) j'ai du arrêter car je devais prendre le portable. Je vais tenter à nouveau ce soir, je le laisserai tourner toute la nuit et on verra bien ce que ça donne demain matin.


----------



## Makhno (21 Mars 2008)

Salut !
Elle fait quelle taille ta sauvegarde ?


----------



## cybermac (22 Mars 2008)

Salut!
Ma sauvegarde fait dans les 90 Go. Mais c'est bon, cela à fonctionné. Je l'ai fait tourner cette nuit 

J'ai utilisé CarbonCopyCloner comme préconisait fraçoismacG et ça marche impeccable 

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux pour votre aide 
Par ailleurs je vais garder ce petit soft qui en plus d'être très bien est gratuit.


----------



## Makhno (22 Mars 2008)

Pas de prob 

CCC est bien cool. Et si tu clones ton disque interne sur le DDE, tu pourras démarrer dessus... Ça peut être pratique dans certains cas...


----------



## cybermac (22 Mars 2008)

Tu m'intéresses  Est ce que tu peux m'en dire plus pour démarrer sur mon DDE...? Merci encore


----------



## Makhno (22 Mars 2008)

Bah c'est tout bête. tu fais comme t'as fait pour cloner ta sauvegarde TM sauf que la source est ton DD interne. Pis soit tu vas dans pref système, démarrage et tu choisis le DDE soit tu redémarre et avant le dong tu appuie sur alt. Dans ce dernier cas, il te propose alors sur quel DD tu veux démarrer, tu choisis ton clone et hop voila ! . C'est pratique dans le cas d'un pépin de ton DD interne : tu démarre sur le clone et tu fait un clonage en sens inverse. C'est plus simple à mon goût. 
Si tu remonte de quelques pages dans ce topic tu trouveras un de mes posts où je raconte ma restauration système avec TM comparée à une restauration par clone... 
Sachant que si tu restaure par ton clone et que tu as fait par exemple un sauvegarde TM par jour, tu peux ensuite te reservir de ta sauvegarde TM et récupérer les fichiers qui ont changé entre le clonage et la dernière sauvegarde TM... 
Mais (et ça c'est dans les deux cas, restauration TM ou clone) après faut refaire une sauvegarde initiale de TM : sinon il ne comprend pas, je sais pas encore pourquoi, il fait une sauvegarde normale mais qui fait la taille de tout ce que tu lui as dit de sauvegarder... Ça prend beaucoup de place pour rien... 
sur Mac OS X facile tu trouveras une page bien faite sur le clonage et une autre sur la sauvegarde TM... je viens d'y penser, je t'ai déjà dit pas mal ici...


----------



## cybermac (23 Mars 2008)

Bonjour et joyeuses Pâques à tous 
Merci beaucoup Makhno pour tous ces précieux renseignements! C'est vraiment sympa de ta part d'avoir pris du temps pour me faire une réponse aussi détaillée. Mac OS X c'est trop cool, je ne risque plus de revenir sur PC!!! 

Dès cet après midi je fais le test de clonage de mon DD système. Maintenant que j'ai un externe de 500Go j'ai de la place 

Merci encore pour tout


----------



## Bladerunner (24 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

moi j'ai une question sur l'utilisation conjointe de Time Capsule, Airport Express (ancienne version 802.11g) pour l amusique et mon routeur ADSl en wi-fi.


Actuellement, j'ai l'airport express sur le réseau sans-fil du routeur ADSL.
Si le routeur est planté (chos epa simprobable hein  ), ben plus de Zic via AirTunes.

Si je prends Time Capsule ou un DD relié à AirPort Express (quand ce sera compatible), je vais avoir les m pb de sauvegarde.

Est ce que je peux créer un autre réseau sans fil pour Time Capsule ? Je ne sais pas si c'est possible d'avoir deux réseau pour la même carte Airport intégrée de mon IMac ?

Voilà ma petite question de débutant... :rateau: 

Merci








​


----------



## iRono (25 Mars 2008)

Bladerunner a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> moi j'ai une question sur l'utilisation conjointe de Time Capsule, Airport Express (ancienne version 802.11g) pour l amusique et mon routeur ADSl en wi-fi.
> 
> ...



Salut, non, je ne crois pas que tu puisses être connecté à 2 réseaux wifi en même temps. En revanche tu peux configurer ta borne airport express pour qu'elle fasse partie ou étende le réseau de ta borne airport extreme ou de ton time capsule. Utilise pour cela l'utilitaire de configuration airport, sélectionne la borne express et suis les instructions. Personnellement c'est ce que j'ai fait et cela fonctionne très bien depuis plusieurs mois (j'ai même 2 bornes express pour les différents coins de l'appart). Tu auras donc 1 réseau avec une borne principale et plusieurs "relais".


----------



## Bladerunner (25 Mars 2008)

iRono a dit:


> Salut, non, je ne crois pas que tu puisses être connecté à 2 réseaux wifi en même temps. En revanche tu peux configurer ta borne airport express pour qu'elle fasse partie ou étende le réseau de ta borne airport extreme ou de ton time capsule. Utilise pour cela l'utilitaire de configuration airport, sélectionne la borne express et suis les instructions. Personnellement c'est ce que j'ai fait et cela fonctionne très bien depuis plusieurs mois (j'ai même 2 bornes express pour les différents coins de l'appart). Tu auras donc 1 réseau avec une borne principale et plusieurs "relais".



Oui cela me semble une bonne solution, merci
Simplement comment connecter mon routeur ADSL à mon Mac du coup ?
Peut-être que je peux le brancher en USB à TimeCapsule aussi ?


----------



## iRono (25 Mars 2008)

Bladerunner a dit:


> Oui cela me semble une bonne solution, merci
> Simplement comment connecter mon routeur ADSL à mon Mac du coup ?
> Peut-être que je peux le brancher en USB à TimeCapsule aussi ?



Apparemment ta config ressemble à la mienne...
Voici ce que j'ai fait : 

Routeur Modem ADSL => ethernet => Borne Airport extreme (ou Time capsule) => Wifi (par extension ou adjonction au réseau airport existant) => borne airport express

Avec l'utilitaire airport tout est vraiment simple pour la config. Il suffit de suivre les instructions (je suis loin d'être une flêche et j'y suis arrivé facilement.... )


----------



## iRono (25 Mars 2008)

Bladerunner a dit:


> Oui cela me semble une bonne solution, merci
> Simplement comment connecter mon routeur ADSL à mon Mac du coup ?
> Peut-être que je peux le brancher en USB à TimeCapsule aussi ?



Apparemment ta config ressemble à la mienne...
Voici ce que j'ai fait : 

Routeur Modem ADSL => ethernet => Borne Airport extreme (ou Time capsule) => Wifi (par extension ou adjonction au réseau airport existant) => borne airport express

Avec l'utilitaire airport tout est vraiment simple pour la config. Il suffit de suivre les instructions (je suis loin d'être une flêche et j'y suis arrivé facilement.... )


----------



## Bladerunner (25 Mars 2008)

iRono a dit:


> Apparemment ta config ressemble à la mienne...
> Voici ce que j'ai fait :
> 
> Routeur Modem ADSL => ethernet => Borne Airport extreme (ou Time capsule) => Wifi (par extension ou adjonction au réseau airport existant) => borne airport extreme
> ...




Je cours acheter Time Capsule


----------



## Vladimok (26 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Où pourrai-je trouver des informations sur le fonctionnement de Time machine, notament sur les sauvegardes horaires, quotidiennes et hebdomadaires.

Merci


----------



## Chamyky (26 Mars 2008)

Dans l'aide, et sur le site de support d'Apple.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Mars 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Où pourrai-je trouver des informations sur le fonctionnement de Time machine, notament sur les sauvegardes horaires, quotidiennes et hebdomadaires.



Dans plusieurs endroits dans les 43 pages précédentes, et, autant que je me souvienne, plutôt dans les 20 premières... 
Relis tout, ou utilise l'onglet ci-dessus _Recherche>Recherche avancée_ !


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2008)

Juste une remarque que je me suis fait aujourd'hui qui peut servir à certain-es  Peut-être que la remarque a déjà été faite, mais si oui, je ne l'avais pas retenue... 

Pour gagner de la place, ne pas hésiter à aller effacer les sauvegardes de TM du dossier _Téléchargement_ de votre session. Les différents téléchargements d'applications tels NeoOffice ou équivalents sont en général copieux et si TM s'est mis en route automatiquement, vous conservez des Mo inutiles (c'est selon, chacun ces habitudes, une fois le logiciel installé). Allez dans TM dans le dossier idoine et demandez l'effacement de tous les fichiers en question (n'hésitez pas à remonter dans le temps ).
NB: faire de même avec les fichiers .dmg, images disques etc.si vous les stockez dans un dossier précis. On en a besoin, on les utilise, mais TM elle, les conserve toujours quelque part 
J'ai récupéré aujourd'hui quelques centaines de mo...

_Pour automatiser tout ça, allez dans les Prefs de TM et exclure directement le/s dossier/s en question _


----------



## mathieu.lang (27 Mars 2008)

Dites-moi, pourquoi m'est-il impossible d'utiliser TM avec ma clé USB pour ne sauvegarder qu'un dossier, très important pour moi ??


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2008)

Google est mon ami 
_"is it possible to use Time Machine with an usb key ?"_

1ère réponse:
TM masque ce qui n'est pas supporté.
Il faut aller dans le Terminal pour lui demander de les afficher.
Je n'ai pas testé.

_Edit: Reste à savoir si TM verra quand même ta clé _


----------



## mathieu.lang (27 Mars 2008)

Sais-tu ce qu'il faut écrire dans le Terminal pour qu'il affiche la clé !?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Mars 2008)

mathieu.lang a dit:


> Dites-moi, pourquoi m'est-il impossible d'utiliser TM avec ma clé USB pour ne sauvegarder qu'un dossier, très important pour moi ??



Parce que ta clé n'est pas en HFS+ journalisé et partition GUID, vraisemblablement...

Si tu n'as qu'un dossier à sauvegarder, copie-le de temps en temps, ou sers-toi d'un logiciel de sauvegarde automatisée comme iBackup ?

Ou fais une sauvegarde TM large sur DDE, et recopie ton Dossier de temps en temps de TM sur ta clé USB ?


----------



## mathieu.lang (27 Mars 2008)

Ouais, mais je voulais une solution transparente, où je n'ai rien besoin de faire..


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Mars 2008)

Et en formatant ta clé USB avec Utilitaire de Disque ?


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2008)

mathieu.lang a dit:


> Sais-tu ce qu'il faut écrire dans le Terminal pour qu'il affiche la clé !?



Et tu veux la crémière avec, c'est ça ? 

bon, ben si tu suis le lien mentionné, y'a ça 





			
				Terminal a dit:
			
		

> defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1


----------



## mathieu.lang (27 Mars 2008)

teo a dit:


> Et tu veux la crémière avec, c'est ça ?
> 
> bon, ben si tu suis le lien mentionné, y'a ça



Merci beaucoup, j'avais même pas vu le lien xD


----------



## mathieu.lang (27 Mars 2008)

Voilà, problème réglé ! Merci à tous !


----------



## mathieu.lang (27 Mars 2008)

Bah finalement, j'alignes problèmes sur problèmes ! Eh ouais, j'ai décidé de faire une partition sur mon DD interne, et jusque là, pas de problèmes ! Je sélectionnes un nombre de dossiers, les plus importants, pour les sauvegarder et pour qu'ils ne dépassent pas la taille disponible de la partition. Je lances TM et là, depuis mon dernier message, ça tournes dans la semoule avec écrit : "Préparation..." Je sais que vous en avez sûrement déjà parlé, mais j'ai pas le courage de parcourir les 44 pages pour trouver le bon article 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Makhno (27 Mars 2008)

Salut !

Est-ce que tu peux préciser un peu ta manip s'il te plait ? Si je comprend bien, tu as fait une partition sur ton DD interne pour y caler une sauvegarde TM ? 
Et ensuite, tu as choisis tes dossiers à sauver, de ta partition de travail jusqu'à la partition de sauvegarde ? 

Je n'ai jamais eu ton problème. Je crois qu'une solution déjà proposée est de regarder la console pour voir sur quoi TM bloque puis ensuite de ne pas faire sauvegarder le fichier en question. 

Juste une précision : quand tu dis "Je sélectionnes un nombre de dossiers, les plus importants, pour les sauvegarder et pour qu'ils ne dépassent pas la taille disponible de la partition", c'est que tu prévois que tout ta partition de sauvegarde sera pleine une fois TM effectué ? Dans ce cas-là tu ne pourra pas remonter dans le temps : le DD déjà plein, TM efface les sauvegardes les plus anciennes pour sauvegarder le présent...


----------



## mathieu.lang (27 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Est-ce que tu peux préciser un peu ta manip s'il te plait ? Si je comprend bien, tu as fait une partition sur ton DD interne pour y caler une sauvegarde TM ?
> Et ensuite, tu as choisis tes dossiers à sauver, de ta partition de travail jusqu'à la partition de sauvegarde ?
> ...



Merci beaucoup, mais finalement, mon ordi a planté, puis je l'ai redémarré et plus de problèmes


----------



## Makhno (27 Mars 2008)

mathieu.lang a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, mais finalement, mon ordi a planté, puis je l'ai redémarré et plus de problèmes




lol ok


----------



## estragon07 (27 Mars 2008)

j'utilise leopard sur un macbook (macintel) qui est en réseau ethernet avec mon powermac G4 (qui tourne avec un autre nom d'administrateur sous Tiger). Ce G4 est doté d'un disque dur eSATA de 300GO (par carte PCI).
J'ai voulu utiliser Time Machine depuis mon macbook sur une partition de 2OOGO de ce disque eSATA.
Mon disque est bien en HFS+.
J'y accède sans problème.
Dans TM, je le choisis mon volume de 200GO (j'ai tapé la commande dans le terminal qui fait qu'il apparaît).
Son icône se modifie. J'ai le sparsbundle truc bidule chouette (d'un disque réseau, il se transforme en disque TM). Je peux entrer dans TM (évidemment ce qui est visible, c'est uniquement MAINTENANT, ce qui est d'un intérêt très relatif), mais quand je lance "sauvegarder maintenant", il me répond "impossible de créer l'image disque Time Machine".
D'où vient le problème ? (disque hébergé sur un ordi avec une autre version d'osx ?, autre administrateur ? autre chose encore ?). 
Jusque là j'archivais avec triback up, mais c'est vrai que c'est désespérément trop lent.


----------



## gbedat (27 Mars 2008)

Salut,
J'ai acheté un disque dur externe de 500go il y a quelques temps où j'ai mis mes musiques, films,...
Je voulais activer Time Machine mais il me dit que je dois formater mon disque dur pour pouvoir l utiliser. J'aimerai savoir si il est possible de garder mes fichiers déjà dessus et en plus d'activer Time Machine??
Merci pr vos reponses


----------



## estragon07 (27 Mars 2008)

Je lis un peu plus haut qu'il faut que le disque soit HFS+ (ce qui est le cas) et que la partition soit GUID (ce qui n'est pas le cas, et je ne sais pas si je peux y faire quelque chose vu que mon disque eSata est branché à un PPC G4 sous tiger et que l'utilitaire de disque e me propose pas l'option GUID).
Mais est-ce là le problème ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2008)

estragon07 a dit:


> Je lis un peu plus haut qu'il faut que le disque soit HFS+ (ce qui est le cas) et que la partition soit GUID (ce qui n'est pas le cas, et je ne sais pas si je peux y faire quelque chose vu que mon disque eSata est branché à un PPC G4 sous tiger et que l'utilitaire de disque e me propose pas l'option GUID).
> Mais est-ce là le problème ?


La carte de partition GUID, c'est pour les Mac Intel. Pour les Mac PPC, c'est l'autre (je ne me souviens plus du nom).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Mars 2008)

Le schéma de partition de ton Powermac G4 est bien "carte de partition Apple" ? 
(voir le renseignement dans _Utilitaire de Disque_ du G4, en sélectionnant ton Disque interne à la première ligne)


----------



## estragon07 (28 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> La carte de partition GUID, c'est pour les Mac Intel. Pour les Mac PPC, c'est l'autre (je ne me souviens plus du nom).


Je sais, mais c'était pour savoir si je pourrais me servir du disque eSata (que je ne peus pas relier à mon macbook) et qui est installé sur mon PPC (G4) avec le Tigre comme OS pour faire fonction de disque d'archive avec TM...


----------



## estragon07 (28 Mars 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le schéma de partition de ton Powermac G4 est bien "carte de partition Apple" ?
> (voir le renseignement dans _Utilitaire de Disque_ du G4, en sélectionnant ton Disque interne à la première ligne)



Oui. Le schéma de partition de mon Powermac G4 est bien "carte de partition Apple".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Mars 2008)

Un PPC ne démarre pas en GUID, mais un Intel peut démarrer en Carte de Partition Apple : 

ce qui voudrait dire qu'on peut utiliser un Tiger Intel pour y réaliser la sauvegarde TimeMachine d'un Leopard PPC, 
mais pas un Tiger PPC pour celle d'un Leopard Intel ?

A confirmer par d'autres...


----------



## estragon07 (30 Mars 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un PPC ne démarre pas en GUID, mais un Intel peut démarrer en Carte de Partition Apple :
> 
> ce qui voudrait dire qu'on peut utiliser un Tiger Intel pour y réaliser la sauvegarde TimeMachine d'un Leopard PPC,
> mais pas un Tiger PPC pour celle d'un Leopard Intel ?
> ...




Erreur. Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai dit que mon disque eSata n'était pas en GUID. Il est en GUID, relié donc à PPC. Cela dit, pourquoi parles-tu de démarrage pour l'archivage ? Je ne lui en demande pas tant. Et ma partition de 200GO est bien en HFS+.
Je n'utilise pas le même nom d'administrateur pour démarre les deux ordi. Ca peut jouer ?
Mon disque eSata de 250GO est partitionné en 2 volumes : une de 200GO dédié (enfin j'aimerais) à TM, l'autre me sert à stocker des photos. Ca peut jouer ?
Je croyais être sur la bonne piste quand mon volume est apparu sur mon bureau avec un icône de volume TM. Mais non.
Une idée ?


----------



## Clark (30 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir...

Je m'excuse de m'immiscer dans le problème en cours mais j'ai une petite question à propos de time machine et ce topic semble dédié au sujet...
J'ai pu lire sur divers site que time machine fonctionnait de cette façon : Il crée une sauvegarde une première fois, plus n'ajoute aux sauvegardes suivantes que les fichiers créés ou modifiés depuis la dernière sauvegarde...

En y regardant plus près, j'ai comparer deux sauvegarde qui ont un mois d'écart, et je trouve des fichiers qui n'ont pas été modifier et qui sont malgré tout dans les deux sauvegardes... 
J'ai pas compris le fonctionnement de l'application ou quelque chose m'échappe ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mars 2008)

Clark a dit:


> quelque chose m'échappe ?



Regarde dans les Préférences de TM : tu y verras les dossiers que tu peux exclure.
Les dossiers, et pas les fichiers : TM repère les dossiers qui ont changé, et sauvegarde tous les fichiers de ces dossiers, et donc aussi bien les fichiers qui ont changé que les autres.
C'est pourquoi on conseille d'exclure FileVault, Bootcamp, etc : TM recopie tout le "dossier" pour un seul fichier changé.


----------



## Makhno (31 Mars 2008)

On peut aussi préciser que de toute façon, dans n'importe quelle sauvegarde, on voit tous les fichiers, même ce qui n'ont pas été sauvegardés lors de la sauvegarde que l'on regarde...


----------



## Chamyky (31 Mars 2008)

Clark a dit:


> Bonsoir...
> 
> Je m'excuse de m'immiscer dans le problème en cours mais j'ai une petite question à propos de time machine et ce topic semble dédié au sujet...
> J'ai pu lire sur divers site que time machine fonctionnait de cette façon : Il crée une sauvegarde une première fois, plus n'ajoute aux sauvegardes suivantes que les fichiers créés ou modifiés depuis la dernière sauvegarde...
> ...



Time Machine utilise des liens symboliques (je ne suis pas exactement sûr du nom), ce qui fait que le Finder voit les fichiers "alias" comme des vrais. Mais en réalité ce ne sont que des pointeurs, des raccourcis.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mars 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Time Machine utilise des liens symboliques (je ne suis pas exactement sûr du nom), ce qui fait que le Finder voit les fichiers "alias" comme des vrais. Mais en réalité ce ne sont que des pointeurs, des raccourcis.



C'est l'inverse : TM n'utilise pas de liens symboliques (les alias, qui ont une existence et un poids qui leur sont propres), mais des liens matériels (on voit le fichier original à travers le temps = il n'y a pas d'autre fichier, c'est un lien qui relie le fichier - tel qu'il a été sauvegardé après sa dernière modification - aux sauvegardes ultérieures).

En résumé, à chaque sauvegarde, TM sauvegarde les dossiers (autorisés dans les Préférences) qui ont été modifiés depuis sa dernière sauvegarde ne serait-ce que dans un seul de leurs fichiers,
et affiche (par un lien matériel) le dernier état de sauvegarde (= à la dernière modification) des dossiers non modifiés cette fois-là.

Pas facile à expliquer clairement...


----------



## Makhno (1 Avril 2008)

Euh, à la réflexion, juste un truc : 

C'est sûr que TM sauvegarde tout un dossier dont un seul fichier aurait été modifié ? Parce que perso je suis la taille des sauvegarde par rapport à ce qui a changé et en général, les tailles correspondent. 
En gros, si j'ajoute dans tel dossier de 1 Go une vidéo de 100 Mo, TM aura environ 100 Mo a sauver. Mais pas le poids total du dossier qui contient cette vidéo, soit 1 Go... 
Je suis clair ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Euh, à la réflexion, juste un truc :
> 
> C'est sûr que TM sauvegarde tout un dossier dont un seul fichier aurait été modifié ? Parce que perso je suis la taille des sauvegarde par rapport à ce qui a changé et en général, les tailles correspondent.
> En gros, si j'ajoute dans tel dossier de 1 Go une vidéo de 100 Mo, TM aura environ 100 Mo a sauver. Mais pas le poids total du dossier qui contient cette vidéo, soit 1 Go...
> Je suis clair ?


Lorsqu'il fait ses sauvegardes, Time Machine n'eregistre que les modifications. Donc si tu ajoutes un fichier de 100 Mo dans un dossier de 1 Go dont le contenu a déjà été sauvegardé, il n'y a que ce fichier qui sera enregistré lors de la prochaine sauvegarde.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Lorsqu'il fait ses sauvegardes, Time Machine n'eregistre que les modifications. Donc si tu ajoutes un fichier de 100 Mo dans un dossier de 1 Go dont le contenu a déjà été sauvegardé, il n'y a que ce fichier qui sera enregistré lors de la prochaine sauvegarde.



Au temps pour moi...

Sauf certains volumes (et non pas dossiers, donc !) comme FileVault ou Bootcamp, quand même.


----------



## Makhno (1 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Lorsqu'il fait ses sauvegardes, Time Machine n'eregistre que les modifications. Donc si tu ajoutes un fichier de 100 Mo dans un dossier de 1 Go dont le contenu a déjà été sauvegardé, il n'y a que ce fichier qui sera enregistré lors de la prochaine sauvegarde.



On est d'accord ! Je me disais bien aussi :mouais:

Pour Filevault, il me semble avoir lu dans ce topic que TM sauve tout car cela apparaît comme une seul et unique fichier crypté. Il suffit alors d'en changer une seule petite donnée pour que TM ne voie qu'un gros gros fichier qui a été transformé. 
Enfin, j'en sais rien, je ne me sers pas de Filevault...


----------



## Chamyky (1 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Pour Filevault, il me semble avoir lu dans ce topic que TM sauve tout car cela apparaît comme une seul et unique fichier crypté. Il suffit alors d'en changer une seule petite donnée pour que TM ne voie qu'un gros gros fichier qui a été transformé



C'est ça, en effet.


----------



## ppz78 (1 Avril 2008)

Si j'ai bien compris, dans la mesure ou je n'exclue de la sauvegarde de TM que des fichiers secondaires, tout ce qui est utile sur mon disque interne se retrouve dans la TM.

Ainsi si j'ai un crash disque je peux rebooter avec un disque de démarrage  puis recharger mes données et le système. Il est donc maintenant devenu inutile de faire un clone de son dique interne.

Ce raisonnement est-il juste ?

Merci de vos lumières.

PPz


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2008)

Oui et non.
Théoriquement oui.
Pratiquement :
- l'avantage du clone est d'avoir réellement tout tandis qu'avec TM, cela dépend de la configuration choisie
- le clone sera plus rapide à cloner dans l'autre sens

Et, dans le cas particulier (mais fréquent sur les portables), où le disque interne casse, le clone te permettra de continuer à travailler tandis que tu ne le pourras pas avec ta sauvegarde TM.


----------



## Clark (2 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Regarde dans les Préférences de TM : tu y verras les dossiers que tu peux exclure.
> Les dossiers, et pas les fichiers : TM repère les dossiers qui ont changé, et sauvegarde tous les fichiers de ces dossiers, et donc aussi bien les fichiers qui ont changé que les autres.
> C'est pourquoi on conseille d'exclure FileVault, Bootcamp, etc : TM recopie tout le "dossier" pour un seul fichier changé.



Dans l'absolu tout dossier est lui même contenu dans un dossier et ainsi de suite mise à part pour le dossier racine... Donc comment ca fonctionne ? :rose:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Avril 2008)

Les Dossiers et Volumes que va sauvegarder TM sont listés dans ses _Préférences_, au chapitre _Exclure_.
Un Dossier est sauvegardé sous forme de ses fichiers, et d'un fichier supplémentaire que crée TM pour lister les fichiers du Dossier : les sauvegardes TM ne contiennent que des fichiers. 
FileVault et Bootcamp sont vus comme des fichiers, et non comme des Dossiers.
A ces fichiers, s'ajoutent des fichiers listant (entre deux sauvegardes) les fichiers modifiés à sauvegarder la fois suivante.
Et il doit y avoir encore d'autres fichiers permettant à TM de fonctionner.

En gros, c'est comme ça que TM fonctionne, ou tout au moins, c'est le résumé de ce qui a été dit plus tôt...


----------



## nikki sixx (3 Avril 2008)

si on a fait la sauvegarde avec timemachine sur un disque dur externe et que ce disque reste éteint pendant quelques mois, peut on ensuite réccuperer la sauvegarde pour une  réinstallation d'urgence du système ?


----------



## Makhno (3 Avril 2008)

Bien sûr !!

Ta sauvegarde ne sera pas vraiment à jour mais bon, à toi de voir ce que tu y as stocké et ce que tu veux retrouver... Dans les préférences TM, place le curseur à gauche sur "désactivé", c'est l'option à choisir pour faire les sauvegardes quand toi tu as envie et non toutes les heures... 

A choisir, dans ce type d'utilisation, je préfèrerais le clone... Bien plus pratique à mon goût pour une réinstallation d'urgence... 
En plus tu pourras booter dessus, même pas besoin de réinstaller si t'as un travail à terminer !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2008)

nikki sixx a dit:


> si on a fait la sauvegarde avec timemachine sur un disque dur externe et que ce disque reste éteint pendant quelques mois, peut on ensuite réccuperer la sauvegarde pour une  réinstallation d'urgence du système ?


Bien sûr. Quand tu le rallumeras, les sauvegardes seront de nouveau accessibles. En revanche, tant qu'il est éteint, Time Machine ne peut pas faire de sauvegarde.



Makhno a dit:


> Dans les préférences TM, place le curseur à gauche sur "désactivé", c'est l'option à choisir pour faire les sauvegardes quand toi tu as envie et non toutes les heures...


Très mauvaise idée. Car quand tu réactives Time Machine, il recommence tout à zéro (donc 1ère sauvegarde complète du contenu) et efface le contenu du disque dur. Donc tu perds les sauvegardes précédentes. Il suffit juste de déconnecter le disque dur de l'ordinateur.


----------



## nikki sixx (3 Avril 2008)

merci les gars !!


----------



## Makhno (3 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Très mauvaise idée. Car quand tu réactives Time Machine, il recommence tout à zéro (donc 1ère sauvegarde complète du contenu) et efface le contenu du disque dur. Donc tu perds les sauvegardes précédentes. Il suffit juste de déconnecter le disque dur de l'ordinateur.




pop pop pop !

J'ai jamais dit de le réactiver par la suite !!  
Et si tu as laissé longtemps le DD débranché et que TM est "activé", alors quand tu le brancheras, il lancera une énième sauvegarde. Elle sera longue puisque ça fait longtemps que le disque n'a pas été branché. Pas pratique pour une restauration d'urgence...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> pop pop pop !
> 
> J'ai jamais dit de le réactiver par la suite !!
> Et si tu as laissé longtemps le DD débranché et que TM est "activé", alors quand tu le brancheras, il lancera une énième sauvegarde. Elle sera longue puisque ça fait longtemps que le disque n'a pas été branché. Pas pratique pour une restauration d'urgence...


Au temps pour moi


----------



## Makhno (3 Avril 2008)

No prob !
Vaux mieux préciser si rien n'est dit, histoire d'être sûr que le lecteur ne fera pas de mauvaise manipulation...


----------



## goose1 (4 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous , 
J 'ai un  problème avec mon time machine .
Dernièrement , j'ai re-formater et reinstaller Leopard en "clean" sur mon imac 24".
Tout a été sans problèmes , mise en place des programmes et mails ....ok.
J'ai aussi deux HD externes ( 1 seagate 500 Gb  et 1 Western Digital 320 Gb  en USB2 ).
J'ai créé sur le Seagate 2 partitions et activer l'une de celle -ci pour time machine.
Creation de la premiere sauvegarde (longue , mais sans problèmes) .
Viennent ensuite les problèmes :  depuis qq jours , quand j 'ouvre time machine , il me montre bien l' ecran time machine , mais je ne peux rien cliquer avec ma souris (filaire) dans cette fenetre , ni restaurer , ni sortir ...le pointeur souris  et le fond d ecran "bouge" , mais aucun choix avec le clic de la souris sur quoi que ce soit . Je dois attendre parfois 10 minutes et alors  je peux cliquer sur ce que je veux.Soit forcer à sortir ..pas evident
J'ai essayer avec l autre disque dur , mais cela fait la même chose.
Connaissez-vous ce problème....  ?
Avec la mise à niveau de leopard sur mon ancien tiger ( avant formatage en HFS+) time machine fonctionnait bien.

Sorry d 'etre aussi long :rose: ​


----------



## monvilain (4 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

En pratique, je sauvegarde le HD de mon iMac sur un disque externe A (s'allume et s'eteint seul, WESTERN DIGITAL)

Je souhaite ajouter aux sauvegardes de TM un disque B (LACIE qu'on allume ou eteint avec bouton pressoir)

Le probléme c'est que hier par exemple, je voulais éteindre ce disque à 2h du matin et me coucher. 
Or, TM sauvegardait .
Impossible donc d'ejecter le disque B LACIE...

J'ai eté obligé d'arreter TM manuellement pour éjecter disque B.

Que me conseillez - vous dans mon organisation matérielle?
 (sachant que sur ce disque B LACIE sont stockés des photos qui changent chaque jour , utilisation pro)
Changer de marque de disque? Changer de méthode de sauvegarde pour mes photos ?
Je sais que TM n'est pas vraiment un soft de sauvegarde mais bon...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2008)

goose1 a dit:


> Salut à tous ,
> J 'ai un  problème avec mon time machine .
> Dernièrement , j'ai re-formater et reinstaller Leopard en "clean" sur mon imac 24".
> Tout a été sans problèmes , mise en place des programmes et mails ....ok.
> ...


Salut,

Est-ce quand tu as fait tes partitions, tu as choisi le tableau de partition GUID dans les options ?




jeancharleslast a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En pratique, je sauvegarde le HD de mon iMac sur un disque externe A (s'allume et s'eteint seul, WESTERN DIGITAL)
> 
> ...


Si Time Machine fait sa sauvegarde sur le disque A, je ne vois pas pourquoi le disque B ne peut être éjecté quand Time Machine travaille.  
Mais ton LaCie a peut-être une position Auto (le mien l'a) qui fait qu'il ne marche que quand l'ordinateur en a besoin.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Si Time Machine fait sa sauvegarde sur le disque A, je ne vois pas pourquoi le disque B ne peut être éjecté quand Time Machine travaille.



Peut-être parce que le disque B est en train d'être sauvegardé par TM sur le disque A, non ?

Avec ce montage, je ne ferais que des sauvegardes TM manuelles, après avoir branché et allumé exprès les deux DDE : TM fonctionnera-t-il correctement si le disque B n'est pas allumé+branché ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être parce que le disque B est en train d'être sauvegardé par TM sur le disque A, non ?
> 
> Avec ce montage, je ne ferais que des sauvegardes TM manuelles, après avoir branché et allumé exprès les deux DDE : TM fonctionnera-t-il correctement si le disque B n'est pas allumé+branché ?


Mias c'est possible ça de faire la sauvegarde de 2 disques  avec Time Machine ?


----------



## djgregb (4 Avril 2008)

moi j'ai un soucis :

J'ai un imac 24 avec un disque dur externe partagé avec un macbook pro et un macbook.
Ce disque dur est dédié a time machine ...
Time machine de l'Imac 24 et du macbook pro marche parfaitement sur ce disque dur mais time machine de mon macbook me refuse le disque...

quand je vai dans les parametres de time machine et que je selectionne le disque dur il ne se passe rien ... et ne me valide pas mon choix et de plus le curseur se remet sur desactiver...

avez vous une solution ?
merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mias c'est possible ça de faire la sauvegarde de 2 disques  avec Time Machine ?



Je parle juste de faire la sauvegarde d'un Disque externe B sur la partition de TM dans le Disque A, 
mais j'ai cru comprendre ailleurs qu'on pouvait sauvegarder autant de DDE qu'on veut avec TM ... pourvu qu'on ait la patience d'attendre que TM fasse ses longues sauvegardes à chaque fois.

Ma question était de savoir ce qui se passe quand TM lance une sauvegarde et que le DDE à sauvegarder est débranché ou éteint.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Avril 2008)

djgregb a dit:


> moi j'ai un soucis :
> 
> J'ai un imac 24 avec un disque dur externe partagé avec un macbook pro et un macbook.
> Ce disque dur est dédié a time machine ...
> ...



N'est-ce qu'un problème d'autorisations de ton disque externe ? Si l'UID (501-502-...) et le nom du Compte différent selon les Mac, cela pourrait poser un problème d'écriture : le MacBook a vraisemblablement été paramétré avec des Comptes différents, ou dans un ordre différent.

Modifier nom de Compte et UID n'est pas simple : tu devrais alors repartitionner ton DDE, pour avoir une partition MacBook et une partition iMac+Pro (mais un repartitionnement efface toutes les données existantes...). :mouais:


----------



## djgregb (4 Avril 2008)

aie mince alors
si je veux rien perdre je dois utiliser autres choses que time machine ou bien un autre dusque dur pour mon macbook alors...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je parle juste de faire la sauvegarde d'un Disque externe B sur la partition de TM dans le Disque A,
> mais j'ai cru comprendre ailleurs qu'on pouvait sauvegarder autant de DDE qu'on veut avec TM ... pourvu qu'on ait la patience d'attendre que TM fasse ses longues sauvegardes à chaque fois.
> 
> Ma question était de savoir ce qui se passe quand TM lance une sauvegarde et que le DDE à sauvegarder est débranché ou éteint.


Elle s'arrête. Comme elle s'arrête si tu éteins ton Mac pendant que Time Machine fait sa sauvegarde. Précisément, dans ce cas-là, Time Machine suspend la sauvegarde et la reprend au redémarrage du Mac. Mais dans le cas d'un disque dur déranché ou éteint, je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne pareil.


----------



## monvilain (4 Avril 2008)

T.M continue sa sauvegarde même si le disque externe a sauvegarder n'est pas branché..Pour ma part, c'est mon HD + un disque A à sauvegarder sur un disque B.

Quand A n'est pas connecté, T.M fonctionne quand même mais ne le sauvegarde pas (forcément)


----------



## jmoneyron (5 Avril 2008)

goose1 a dit:


> Salut à tous ,
> J 'ai un  problème avec mon time machine .
> Dernièrement , j'ai re-formater et reinstaller Leopard en "clean" sur mon imac 24".
> Tout a été sans problèmes , mise en place des programmes et mails ....ok.
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème.
Je n'ai pas vu que quelqu'un t'ait répondu !!
As-tu trouvé une solution ?
Si je fais fonctionner Time machine sur une partition intérieure tout se passe normalement pour récupérer dans l'écran Time Machine correspondant.

iMac 24"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Avril 2008)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> T.M continue sa sauvegarde même si le disque externe a sauvegarder n'est pas branché..Pour ma part, c'est mon HD + un disque A à sauvegarder sur un disque B.
> 
> Quand A n'est pas connecté, T.M fonctionne quand même mais ne le sauvegarde pas (forcément)



Merci pour ta réponse.

A noter qu'il existe un script pour gérer automatiquement les DDE à la mise en veille sur un Mac de bureau  : SleepWatcher.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Avril 2008)

jmoneyron a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le même problème.
> Je n'ai pas vu que quelqu'un t'ait répondu !!
> As-tu trouvé une solution ?
> ...



Aurais-tu un Hub USB ?


----------



## jmoneyron (5 Avril 2008)

pour FrançoisMacG

oui, j'ai un hub USB avec une alim séparée, mais le disque externe qui est dédié partiellement à Time machine est branché directement à l'arrière de l'iMac sur une des 2 prises FW 800.

Jmoneyron


----------



## Nanok (6 Avril 2008)

bonjour à tous, 

Suite à un plantage de mon finder (alors que ma foi je ne faisais rien de spécial...) mon mac a refusé de redémarrer ce qui m'a contraint, après maintes manipulations vaines de réinstaller complètement l'os. Comme je suis un imbécile, je n'avais pas de sauvegardes du système mais j'ai maintenant été acheter un disque dur pour utiliser Time machine. 
Ma question est la suivante : j'ai lu ca et la (sans véritablement comprendre la différence) qu'il existe deux types de sauvegardes : les clones et la sauvegarde simple des données. 
Est ce que time machine fait un clone de tout le système pour qu'on puisse redémarrer à partir du DDexterne ou bien est ce simplement une sauvegarde des données qui nécessite alors, en cas de plantage, de réinstaller le système? 
merci de répondre au débutant que je suis...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2008)

poussin spatial a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> Suite à un plantage de mon finder (alors que ma foi je ne faisais rien de spécial...) mon mac a refusé de redémarrer ce qui m'a contraint, après maintes manipulations vaines de réinstaller complètement l'os. Comme je suis un imbécile, je n'avais pas de sauvegardes du système mais j'ai maintenant été acheter un disque dur pour utiliser Time machine.
> Ma question est la suivante : j'ai lu ca et la (sans véritablement comprendre la différence) qu'il existe deux types de sauvegardes : les clones et la sauvegarde simple des données.
> ...


Bonjour et bienvenue 

Time Machine ne fait pas de clone comme Super Duper ou Carbon Copy Cloner. D'ailleurs, tu ne peux pas redémarrer sur une sauvegarde Time Machine alors que tu peux le faire avec un système cloné avec l'un des 2 logiciels que je viens de citer.
En revanche, si tu laisses Time Machine tout sauvegarder (et donc n'exclus aucun dossier de la sauvegarde), ce que j'ai fait, tu peux restaurer ton système sans tout réinstaller en redémarrant depuis le disque d'installation de Leopard.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Avril 2008)

MacOSXHints nous apprend quels sont les dossiers et fichiers que TM ne sauvegarde pas par nature (les Logs, Caches, Previous System, et autres)
et donne un script pour se les afficher à la demande.


----------



## Chamyky (7 Avril 2008)

Apparemment, on n'a pas encore parlé de ce problème ici :
Depuis ce matin (peut-être hier), Time Machine n'arrive plus à sauvegarder. Quand je lance une sauvegarde manuelle, soit elle s'arrête simplement sur "Préparation de la copie de sauvegarde", soit elle va jusqu'à la copie ; et là, ça se stoppe à 0 Ko.
Quand l'étape de copie commence, le processus mds enfle, enfle et enfle encore ; quand je l'ai quitté au moyen du Moniteur d'activité, il prenait plus de 500 Mo de mémoire réelle et 1 Go de mémoire virtuelle !
De plus, j'ai été faire un tour du côté de la console. Et là, surprise, des milliers de groupes de trois messages, toujours les même à l'exception d'un numéro :

```
07/04/08 17:26:28 tuncfgd[3837] tuncfg: already running, use 'killall tuncfg; tuncfg' to restart it 
07/04/08 17:26:28 com.apple.launchd[1] (tuncfgd[3837]) Exited with exit code: 1 
07/04/08 17:26:28 com.apple.launchd[1] (tuncfgd) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds
```

J'ai tenté de lancer la commande indiquée dans le Terminal, et il m'a indiqué que le processus ne m'appartenait pas. J'ai donc quitté tuncfgd du Moniteur : aucune amélioration.


----------



## Chamyky (7 Avril 2008)

Tout à coup mon disque externe s'est mit à gratter énormément (alors qu'il ne semblait plus vraiment lire ou écrire quoi que ce soit), et hop, il a copié en quelques minutes les 800 Mos.
Et maintenant, il reste sur "Fin de la sauvegarde". À mon avis, ce n'est plus qu'une question de temps.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Avril 2008)

tuncfgd semble lié à Hamachi (messages des 03 et 06 Novembre).


----------



## nineinchnails (7 Avril 2008)

Hello,

J'ai parcouru ce forum et plus particulièrement ce topic en diagonale (oui , 47 pages c'est chaud à rattraper) pour trouver réponse à mon interrogation...

J'ai changé le disque dur de mon pti macbook... J'avais un joli TimeMachine en place... Je reboot sur le DVD, je formate le disque, je restaure mon système avec ma dernière sauvegarde TimeMachine, je redémarre, vraiment nickel, rapide, tout fonctionne.. Et la.. Ze Drame.. Time Machine se met en route pour faire sa sauvegarde incrémentale.... PAN !!! 79Go !!! Il resauvegarde tout le disque !?!

Est ce normal ? Avez vous déjà rencontré ce problème ? Y'a moyen de tricher ? Parce que ma sauvegarde fait maintenant le double de sa taille normale... inutilement....


----------



## Chamyky (7 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> tuncfgd semble lié à Hamachi (messages des 03 et 06 Novembre).



Merci !
Je viens d'effectuer la manipulation et&#8230; il y a toujours des messages. Mais cette fois-ci, ils indiquent plutôt l'absence de launchgd.


```
07/04/08 23:19:59 com.apple.launchd[1] (tuncfgd) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds 
07/04/08 23:20:09 com.apple.launchd[1] (tuncfgd[7092]) posix_spawnp("/usr/sbin/tuncfg", ...): No such file or directory 
07/04/08 23:20:09 com.apple.launchd[1] (tuncfgd[7092]) Exited with exit code: 1
```

Je vais continuer de chercher, et voir ce que je peux faire pour résoudre ça.

Edit : Il était indiqué qu'on pouvait soit se délogguer-relogguer, soit redémarrer ; j'aurai dû tenter la deuxième option avant de poster.
Donc, tout est revenu à la normalité, merci  !


----------



## Makhno (8 Avril 2008)

nineinchnails a dit:


> J'ai changé le disque dur de mon pti macbook... J'avais un joli TimeMachine en place... Je reboot sur le DVD, je formate le disque, je restaure mon système avec ma dernière sauvegarde TimeMachine, je redémarre, vraiment nickel, rapide, tout fonctionne.. Et la.. Ze Drame.. Time Machine se met en route pour faire sa sauvegarde incrémentale.... PAN !!! 79Go !!! Il resauvegarde tout le disque !?!
> 
> Est ce normal ? Avez vous déjà rencontré ce problème ? Y'a moyen de tricher ? Parce que ma sauvegarde fait maintenant le double de sa taille normale... inutilement....



Salut !
Ça fait pareil chez moi, que ce soit après une restauration TM ou par un clone... Il doit y avoir une info sur les fichiers restaurés qui fait penser à TM que les fichiers ont été modifiés. Ce qui, dans l'absolu n'est pas faux : les fichiers après restauration ne sont pas exactement les mêmes que ceux d'avant, ils ont été réécrits, peut-être pas au même endroit sur le DD interne qu'avant (ça j'en suis pas sûr mais bon, cloner défragmente alors...). Il y a peut-être un truc dans les dates de création/modification de fichiers... 
Tricher ? Je sais pas... Moi ce que je fais c'est... une nouvelle sauvegarde TM toute propre et à la bonne taille... Après tout, une restauration c'est pas tous les jours donc initialiser sa sauvegarde TM une fois de temps en temps ce n'est pas la la mort non plus. On vient quand même de restaurer un système complet sans galérer, c'est déjà ça ! Mais je reconnais cependant que ce n'est pas pratique : ça veut dire perdre les sauvegardes postérieures contenant peut-être quelque chose dont on aurait besoin...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Avril 2008)

nineinchnails a dit:


> Y'a moyen de tricher ? Parce que ma sauvegarde fait maintenant le double de sa taille normale... inutilement....



Y'a moyen de tricher : il faut changer l'adresse MAC. Ce n'est pas très simple...

D'un autre côté, ta sauvegarde a doublé de volume, mais quand ta partition TM sera pleine, ce sont les anciens fichiers qui disparaîtront, c'est-à-dire la première sauvegarde, et ce n'est pas très important.


----------



## nineinchnails (8 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Y'a moyen de tricher : il faut changer l'adresse MAC. Ce n'est pas très simple...
> 
> D'un autre côté, ta sauvegarde a doublé de volume, mais quand ta partition TM sera pleine, ce sont les anciens fichiers qui disparaîtront, c'est-à-dire la première sauvegarde, et ce n'est pas très important.



Je suis complètement d'accord avec la solution que tu propose... "en cas de changement de carte mère". Cependant, j'ai simplement changé de disque dur... Par conséquent, mes adresses mac sont toujours les même


----------



## Makhno (8 Avril 2008)

@ nineinchnails :

Il semblerait que ça marche aussi pour une restauration système : "if you have your Mac repaired with a new logic board, or *replace your system with a new one*"

-----------------------

Une des réactions proposées à l'astuce : 

    This HINT, although correct in its implementation, is unnecessary for the situation the Author states.

If you attempt to backup after the MAC address has been changed the TM backup will indeed fail and report it cannot found the TM backup volume. This is because the hidden file with the name of the MAC address (minus the colons) does not match the new MAC address.

* All that is required here is to goto TM Pref panel and click on the "Change Disk..." button and reselect the TM backup disk and then manually force a backup via the Dock's TM icon "Back Up Now". The backup will now run and the new MAC address will be created as a hidden file alongside the old one. You can use sudo to remove this old one.
* 
TM backup will proceed as it would have normally done without the MAC address change and without a deep traversal of all volumes that have not been excluded (as one person above experienced).

So as much as I applaud this HINT I have to say it's not necessary for dealing with a MAC address changing. However, it does alert people to the importance of the MAC address as it's used by Time Machine.


Passer par le terminal et changer à la main les adresses mac ne semble pas indispensable...


----------



## angstrom (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, ce matin j'ai voulu restaurer une ancienne version de vlc sur mon imac 24 en X.5.2 depuis mon disque externe time machine... et je m'apercois que pratiquement aucune de mes applications n'est restituable... VLC, Fstream, Mail, address Book, chess, comic life, divx converter, etc etc apparaissent toute avec un icone style stationnement interdit et 0 ko de données, suit un message comme quoi l'architecture de ce mac ne prend pas en charge cette application. 
Ce qui en bref veut dire que si je dois restaurer tout mon imac, c'est foutu... 


j'ai  sur mon disque time machine externe par ordre hierarchique en premier un dossier :
Backups.backupdb
puis les dossiers datés et numéroté 
en fin de liste un dossier allias Latest.

ce soit avec TM ou en ouvrant manuellement un dossier daté,  mes applis on la même icone stationnement interdit. Quand aux fichiers certains semblent bien et d'autre dossiers perso sont vides.. ?? 
Quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer ? s'il vous plait


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
J'aurais ton problème, je lancerais DiskWarrior 4 sur mon disque TM : il répare autorisations et ACL. Mais il faut en être l'heureux propriétaire...

A défaut, je nous poserai la question : _Utilitaire de Disque_ du Disque Interne peut-il réparer Autorisations et Disque TimeMachine ? 

Mais ce ne sont que des suggestions : ton problème est peut-être ailleurs.


----------



## shenrone (9 Avril 2008)

J'ai moi aussi un soucis avec Time machine.
Aprés retour du SAV de mon Macbook, j'ai voulu procéder à une sauvegarde ce soir et alors que ça faisait 14 jours que je n'en avais pas fait, Time machine ne semble pas détecter mes anciennes sauvegarde et recommence une sauvegarde globale.

Que faire pour qu'il voit mes précédentes sauvegardes?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Avril 2008)

Lire cette page du forum 3 ou 4 messages plus haut...


----------



## shenrone (9 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Lire cette page du forum 3 ou 4 messages plus haut...



En fait j'avais du mal avec la partie en anglais:rose: 

J'ai en effet une nouvelle carte mère


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> En fait j'avais du mal avec la partie en anglais:rose:
> 
> J'ai en effet une nouvelle carte mère



Il suffisait de le dire !  

Changer de carte-mère change l'adresse MAC.
Il faut donc aller dans _Préférences Système > TimeMachine_, y cliquer sur le bouton _Changer le Disque_, y resélectionner le disque de sauvegarde de TM, et enfin déclencher manuellement une sauvegarde avec l'icone TM du Dock _Sauvegarder maintenant_. 
La sauvegarde va se déclencher et la nouvelle adresse MAC sera créée dans un fichier invisible à côté de l'ancienne. 
Vous pouvez passer par le Terminal (sudo) pour éliminer cette ancienne adresse.


PS : l'adresse MAC est différente de l'adresse IP du Mac = l'adresse Media Access Control (ou adresse matérielle, ou identifiant Airport, ou Ethernet ID) se compose de 12 chiffres, et se retrouve dans _PréférencesSystème>Réseau>Afficher : Airport>onglet : Airport_ (l'adresse IP est à l'onglet _TCP/IP_).


----------



## Makhno (10 Avril 2008)

C'est ça. 

Mais j'ai essayé hier et ... TM est reparti dans une grosse sauvegarde qui faisait presque la taille du total de ce qui doit être sauvegardé. 
Je suis retourné voir sur la source de cette astuce, une des réactions signale cela. Mais je n'ai pas trop compris la suite... La démarche par le terminal semble finalement être la meilleure... (pas essayé chez moi)


----------



## jazzbossa (10 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord désolé si j'ai raté un fil évoquant le sujet qui suit :

Y a t'il une possibilité (j'ai cru comprendre que non) d'avoir plusieurs partitions sur un DDE déclaré sous Time Machine ?

(1 hfs pour TM et 1 fat32 pour échanger des données volumineuses avec 1 PC)

Merci pour vos avis et conseils,
Cordialement


----------



## Makhno (10 Avril 2008)

Salut !

C'est tout à fait possible  Tu indiqueras juste à TM sur quelle partition il doit travailler. Facile hein


----------



## jazzbossa (10 Avril 2008)

Super ! merci de ton message qui prouve que je n'avais rien compris au sujet  
ciao bonne fin de journée


----------



## Makhno (10 Avril 2008)

Si tu veux faire le tour de TM, survole tout ce topic, c'est une mine d'info sur le sujet 

tcho


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> C'est ça.
> 
> Mais j'ai essayé hier et ... TM est reparti dans une grosse sauvegarde qui faisait presque la taille du total de ce qui doit être sauvegardé.
> Je suis retourné voir sur la source de cette astuce, une des réactions signale cela. Mais je n'ai pas trop compris la suite... La démarche par le terminal semble finalement être la meilleure... (pas essayé chez moi)



Les réponses au commentaire que tu nous as livré plus haut, finissent par aboutir à l'aveu de Barrysharp que sa recette du bouton _Changer le disque _ ne fonctionne pas, et qu'il vaut mieux passer par le Terminal... 
En français : changer le disque de destination des sauvegardes dans les Préférences TM ne réinitialise pas l'adresse MAC.


Un des commentaire suivants en tient (un peu) compte, et propose une autre recette :
" I went and looked at the folder where TM keeps the backups, <YourTMDrive>/Backups.backupdb/, and saw that there was BOTH my original backups folder <mymachinename>, and the new folder, <mymachinename 2>. The exact same folder name, with the number (2) appended to it, with a space between. 
I deleted the folder <mymachinename 2>, told TM to backup NOW, and it appears to be going to work!"

= aller dans le dossier des sauvegardes _TM Backups.backupdb_ (sans ouvrir l'application TM) montre qu'il s'y trouve deux dossiers de sauvegarde : l'un baptisé 1 correspond aux sauvegardes de l'ancienne adresse MAC, l'autre baptisé 2 à la sauvegarde de la nouvelle adresse MAC.
Et mettre le dossier 2 à la Corbeille permettrait de raccrocher TM sur le dossier 1, en lui ordonnant une première sauvegarde en mode manuel (_Sauvegarder maintenant_).

Le danger de la man&#339;uvre, souligné dans un autre commentaire, est que la première sauvegarde de nouveau disque va écraser les fichiers de l'ancien disque si la partition TM est trop petite pour tout contenir (les sauvegardes du dossier 1 et la première grosse sauvegarde du dossier 2). 
La parade (sauvage !) pourrrait être de lancer la première sauvegarde du nouveau disque, puis, dès les premières minutes (le temps que le dossier 2 se crée et se remplisse à peine, enregistrant au passage la nouvelle adresse MAC), débrancher-éteindre le DDE de sauvegarde TM, avant d'aller dans _Backups.backupdb_ détruire le dossier 2... 

Ma question devant cette recette est : comment se fait-il que TM accepte de sauvegarder dans le dossier 1 (qui contient un fichier qui a enregistré l'ancienne adresse MAC) alors que le dossier 2 (avec la nouvelle adresse Mac) a été détruit ???


----------



## Makhno (11 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ma question devant cette recette est : comment se fait-il que TM accepte de sauvegarder dans le dossier 1 (qui contient un fichier qui a enregistré l'ancienne adresse MAC) alors que le dossier 2 (avec la nouvelle adresse Mac) a été détruit ???




Bonne question... Faudrait essayer... Tss... La flemme aujourd'hui... 

On attends la 10.5.3, histoire que Apple règle ce problème ?  
Après tout, même suite à une restauration TM, il faut presque tout sauvegarder. Pas pratique...


----------



## compere (11 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens de m'acheter une Time capsule. J'ai suivi les instructions d'installation (je suis sous Mac OS 10.5.2), mais, quand j'ouvre Time Machine et que j'essaie de lui demander de choisir la Capsule comme disque de sauvegarde, rien ne se passe. J'ai toujours un message d'erreur. Et Time Machine a l'air de ne pas être configuré. Comment faire ? Le problème a-t-il déjà été résolu par quelqu'un du forum ?


----------



## pvmstg (11 Avril 2008)

J'ai regardé rapidement les posts et j'ai pas vue d'info à ce sujet. Comme ZFS n'Est pas encore implémenté, je me demande s'il est possible (avec TM ou un utilitaire) de dire à TM lorsque le disque est plein de poursuivre sur un second disque.

Je ne veux pas qu'il reparte à zéro.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2008)

pvmstg a dit:


> J'ai regardé rapidement les posts et j'ai pas vue d'info à ce sujet. Comme ZFS n'Est pas encore implémenté, je me demande s'il est possible (avec TM ou un utilitaire) de dire à TM lorsque le disque est plein de poursuivre sur un second disque.
> 
> Je ne veux pas qu'il reparte à zéro.


Quand le disque est plein, Time Machine ne repart pas à zéro. Il efface juste les sauvegardes les plus anciennes. Si tu lui as laissé suffisamment de place pour faire ses sauvegardes et pouvoir remonter loin dans le temps, je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème.


----------



## Chamyky (11 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de m'acheter une Time capsule. J'ai suivi les instructions d'installation (je suis sous Mac OS 10.5.2), mais, quand j'ouvre Time Machine et que j'essaie de lui demander de choisir la Capsule comme disque de sauvegarde, rien ne se passe. J'ai toujours un message d'erreur. Et Time Machine a l'air de ne pas être configuré. Comment faire ? Le problème a-t-il déjà été résolu par quelqu'un du forum ?



Quel est le message d'erreur en question ?



pvmstg a dit:


> J'ai regardé rapidement les posts et j'ai pas vue d'info à ce sujet. Comme ZFS n'Est pas encore implémenté, je me demande s'il est possible (avec TM ou un utilitaire) de dire à TM lorsque le disque est plein de poursuivre sur un second disque.
> 
> Je ne veux pas qu'il reparte à zéro.



Quel est le rapport avec le ZFS  ?


----------



## jumarcial (11 Avril 2008)

je suis noveau chez mac, et j'aimerais savoir ce qu'est Time machine


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Avril 2008)

jumarcial a dit:


> je suis noveau chez mac, et j'aimerais savoir ce qu'est Time machine


Une machine à voyager dans le temps&#8230; Lire *Herbert George Wells* _La machine à explorer le temps (1895)_&#8230; 

Pour l'informatique sur Mac des recherches devraient te donner d'autres réponses valables&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Une machine à voyager dans le temps&#8230; Lire *Herbert George Wells* _La machine à explorer le temps (1895)_&#8230;
> 
> Pour l'informatique sur Mac des recherches devraient te donner d'autres réponses valables&#8230;


Ne pas regarder en revanche des rediffusions de "Temps X", l'émission des frères refaits mais faut pas le dire   Bogdanoff, les jumeaux dans leur sac poubelle. Ca ne t'apportera pas de réponse.

Bon, je pense que je l'ai bien aidé, là. Non ?


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Avril 2008)

Tiens un lien au hasard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tiens un lien au hasard


Tu es trop bon. Ta bonté te perdra.


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Quel est le rapport avec le ZFS ?



En l'occurrence, l'idée est que le système de fichiers sache utiliser de nouvelles ressources physiques sans rien changer au niveau logique : le volume s'accroît paisiblement sans que l'on ait à se tracasser. Ce n'est pas le cas avec les systèmes de fichiers actuels de Mac OS X.
ZFS, c'est vraiment le truc cool que nos amis d'Apple n'ont pas su gérer jusqu'ici ... (et je te l'annonce, et je dis que finalement non etc.)


----------



## compere (11 Avril 2008)

Cher Chamyky,
Le message est intitulé "Erreur de Time Machine" : "Aucun volume de sauvegarde sélectionné." Et il invite à recommencer en aller dans Préférences Système", ce que j'ai déjà fait.


----------



## Chamyky (11 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> En l'occurrence, l'idée est que le système de fichiers sache utiliser de nouvelles ressources physiques sans rien changer au niveau logique : le volume s'accroît paisiblement sans que l'on ait à se tracasser. Ce n'est pas le cas avec les systèmes de fichiers actuels de Mac OS X.
> ZFS, c'est vraiment le truc cool que nos amis d'Apple n'ont pas su gérer jusqu'ici ... (et je te l'annonce, et je dis que finalement non etc.)



Ah, en effet, ça sera(it) vraiment pratique.



compere a dit:


> Cher Chamyky,
> Le message est intitulé "Erreur de Time Machine" : "Aucun volume de sauvegarde sélectionné." Et il invite à recommencer en aller dans Préférences Système", ce que j'ai déjà fait.



Étrange. Ton réseau n'est pas configuré de façon spéciale (sous-réseaux, Time Capsule reliée à un autre routeur, etc) ?


----------



## Agrippa II (11 Avril 2008)

Question de beûnet , je m'en excuse d'avance.
J'ai un gros soucis avec Filemaker, en gros il faut que je réinstalle Léopard.
Puis-je récupérer mes données et logiciels via TimeMAchine?
Je m'excuse aussi pour cette question déjà certainement posée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Question de beûnet , je m'en excuse d'avance.
> J'ai un gros soucis avec Filemaker, en gros il faut que je réinstalle Léopard.
> Puis-je récupérer mes données et logiciels via TimeMAchine?
> Je m'excuse aussi pour cette question déjà certainement posée.


L'assistant de migration de Leopard est capable de récupérer les données depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine. Mais bien évidemment, il faut que tu lui aies demandé de sauvegarder tes données et tes logiciels.

Mais pour ton gros souci avec FileMaker, est-tu sûr qu'une réinstallation de Leopard soit vraiment indispensable ? As-tu fait une recherche sur le forum ? As-tu exposé ton problème dans la section Applications ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, commence par ça.


----------



## Agrippa II (12 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> L'assistant de migration de Leopard est capable de récupérer les données depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine. Mais bien évidemment, il faut que tu lui aies demandé de sauvegarder tes données et tes logiciels.
> 
> Mais pour ton gros souci avec FileMaker, est-tu sûr qu'une réinstallation de Leopard soit vraiment indispensable ? As-tu fait une recherche sur le forum ? As-tu exposé ton problème dans la section Applications ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, commence par ça.



Merci de ta  réponse, sans trop dévier, j'ai demandé sur le forum. Personne n' a trouvé.
J'ai contacté FileMaker et on a tout essayé et rien n'y fait le problème persiste. 
FMpro9 fonctionne parfaitement sur l'IMAC mais du jour au lendemain il a refusé de se lancer sous le Macbook.
J'ai même pensé à un conflit avec 4D. Si quelqu'un a une idée autre que la réinstallation je suis preneur.
Autre question : comment sauvegarde-t-on les logiciels sous TM?
Merci à tous.
Nicolas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Comment sauvegarde-t-on les logiciels sous TM ?


Time Machine sauvegarde *TOUS* les fichiers de tous les disques (hormis les fichiers exclus par défaut par Apple et ceux que lon a spécifiés). Les logiciels nétant que des fichiers, ils sont aussi sauvegardés comme tout le reste.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> Le message est intitulé "Erreur de Time Machine" : "Aucun volume de sauvegarde sélectionné." Et il invite à recommencer en aller dans Préférences Système", ce que j'ai déjà fait.



As-tu activé _Partage>Partage de fichiers_ dans _Préférences Système_ avant de tenter quoi que ce soit avec TM et la TimeCapsule ?


----------



## compere (12 Avril 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Ah, en effet, ça sera(it) vraiment pratique.
> 
> 
> 
> Étrange. Ton réseau n'est pas configuré de façon spéciale (sous-réseaux, Time Capsule reliée à un autre routeur, etc) ?


J'ai tellement fait de manipulations que la Time Capsule clignote tout le temps en orange ! Et mon réseau ne la reconnaît plus.


----------



## compere (12 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> J'ai tellement fait de manipulations que la Time Capsule clignote tout le temps en orange ! Et mon réseau ne la reconnaît plus.


Je me demande d'ailleurs si  j'ai bien connecté la TC : j'ai simplement mis un cable ethernet entre elle et ma Livebox...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> Je me demande d'ailleurs si  j'ai bien connecté la TC : j'ai simplement mis un cable ethernet entre elle et ma Livebox...



Clignotement orange = pas de connexion (page 32 du manuel).

Débranche ta TC, et relis le mode d'emploi : première connexion, puis première sauvegarde.


----------



## pvmstg (12 Avril 2008)

Avec ZFS on ne se cassera plus la tête.  Le disque est plein... on ajoute un autre et on continu.  Apple travaille à son intégration à osX... http://trac.macosforge.org/projects/zfs/wiki/ Pas encore complétée...il y a encore quelques bugs. Là je veux justement conserver plus longtemps mes vielles données au lieu que TM les effaces.  Je voudrais juste qu'il poursuive ses sauvegardes sur un autre disque en sachant que le début de la sauvegarde est sur un autre.


----------



## Makhno (12 Avril 2008)

Je vais peut-être dire une grosse bêtise... 

On peut mettre une sauvegarde TM sur un ensemble RAID ? 
Parce que ça c'est extensible...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Avril 2008)

pvmstg a dit:


> Là je veux justement conserver plus longtemps mes vielles données au lieu que TM les effaces.  Je voudrais juste qu'il poursuive ses sauvegardes sur un autre disque en sachant que le début de la sauvegarde est sur un autre.



Essaie avec le bouton _Changer de disque_ des préférences TM ?  TM ne reprendra peut-être pas tout depuis le début...  

Sinon, tu peux toujours choisir un nouveau disque (beaucoup) plus grand que le premier, et y transférer le Dossier TM (la manuvre a été décrite dans une des pages précédentes) : tout sera alors sur un seul et même disque externe, en attendant qu'OS X sache écrire en ZFS.


----------



## pvmstg (12 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Essaie avec le bouton _Changer de disque_ des préférences TM ?  TM ne reprendra peut-être pas tout depuis le début...
> 
> Sinon, tu peux toujours choisir un nouveau disque (beaucoup) plus grand que le premier, et y transférer le Dossier TM (la manuvre a été décrite dans une des pages précédentes) : tout sera alors sur un seul et même disque externe, en attendant qu'OS X sache écrire en ZFS.



Ça je le sais.  J'ai juste d'autres disques fw et j'aimerais les utiliser au lieu d'acheter un nouveau plus gros... Je veux justement savoir si quelqu'un l'a fait choisir un autre disque et si TM reprends à 0 (ce que je pense qu'il va faire) où s'il va poursuivre là...

Si TM ne peut pas il y a peut-être un utilitaire qui le fait


----------



## compere (12 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Clignotement orange = pas de connexion (page 32 du manuel).
> 
> Débranche ta TC, et relis le mode d'emploi : première connexion, puis première sauvegarde.


Je suis désespéré ! J'ai tout recommencé : j'ai connecté ma Livebox au port WAN de la Time Capsule via un câble Ethernet. J'ai rebranché la Time Capsule.
Et l&#8217;Utilitaire AirPort ne la reconnaît plus ! Et la TC clignote toujours !


----------



## Agrippa II (12 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> L'assistant de migration de Leopard est capable de récupérer les données depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine. Mais bien évidemment, il faut que tu lui aies demandé de sauvegarder tes données et tes logiciels.
> 
> Mais pour ton gros souci avec FileMaker, est-tu sûr qu'une réinstallation de Leopard soit vraiment indispensable ? As-tu fait une recherche sur le forum ? As-tu exposé ton problème dans la section Applications ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, commence par ça.



Juste un mot pour dire que grâce à TM j'ai pu restaurer FMpro 9 qui refonctionne.
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## jeancourvoise (12 Avril 2008)

Bonjour !
Alors voila, j'ai un petit problème avec TM... Je n'arrive pas à restaurer mes mails sur mail. Ce n'est pas bien grave, j'arrive quand même à accéder aux différents mails qui se trouvent sur TM. Mais comme je suis curieux, j'aimerais bien savoir s'il y a une solution... Ou si quelqu'un peut me donner une réponse ... J'ai un DD de 500 GB western digital. Voia, merci pour votre aide !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)

jeancourvoise a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Alors voila, j'ai un petit problème avec TM... Je n'arrive pas à restaurer mes mails sur mail. Ce n'est pas bien grave, j'arrive quand même à accéder aux différents mails qui se trouvent sur TM. Mais comme je suis curieux, j'aimerais bien savoir s'il y a une solution... Ou si quelqu'un peut me donner une réponse ... J'ai un DD de 500 GB western digital. Voia, merci pour votre aide !!!


Bonjour,

J'ai bien une solution à te proposer mais c'est sans garantie.

Tu quittes Mail et tu vas dans Ton dossier Utilisateur / Bibliothèque. Tu sélectionnes le dossier "Mail'. Tu lances Time Machine et tu reviens jusqu'à un état du dossier où tes mails sont enregistrés dans ce dossier. Tu cliques sur Restaurer. Il le ramène au temps présent et va te demander si tu veux remplacer le dossier existant (avant fais une copie de sauvegarde de ce dossier, on ne sait jamais, encore qu'avec Time Machine, tu pourrais le remettre). Tu lui réponds oui.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> Je suis désespéré ! J'ai tout recommencé : j'ai connecté ma Livebox au port WAN de la Time Capsule via un câble Ethernet. J'ai rebranché la Time Capsule.
> Et l&#8217;Utilitaire AirPort ne la reconnaît plus ! Et la TC clignote toujours !



Trois remarques pour tenter de t'aider :
- le port Ethernet rouge (visiophonie) de la Livebox est dédié à l'informatique ;
- branche le câble Ethernet  avant le câble d'alimentation ;
- recommence en branchant la TC en Ethernet sur le Mac, et si elle n'apparaît toujours pas dans l'utilitaire Airport, fais un Reset de la TimeCapsule ?

Dans le Manuel TC, le Reset est décrit en français page 31, et la connexion Internet pages 23 et 40 (où l'on apprend que la TC a deux adresses MAC, l'une en Airport, l'autre en Ethernet).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi un soucis avec Time machine.
> Aprés retour du SAV de mon Macbook, j'ai voulu procéder à une sauvegarde ce soir et alors que ça faisait 14 jours que je n'en avais pas fait, Time machine ne semble pas détecter mes anciennes sauvegarde et recommence une sauvegarde globale.
> 
> Que faire pour qu'il voit mes précédentes sauvegardes?



Apple donne le renseignement dans cet article consacré à la reprise d'une sauvegarde complète après restauration complète : 
Ctrl-clic dans le Dock et Alt-clic dans la Barre des menus (sur l'icone TM) aboutissent à "Naviguer dans d'autres disques TM" pour retrouver les anciennes sauvegardes, 
en spécifiant que TM doit tout resauvegarder après restauration (TM me semble se repérer sur la date de création/modification des fichiers pour choisir ceux qu'il va sauvegarder).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Essaie avec le bouton _Changer de disque_ des préférences TM ?  TM ne reprendra peut-être pas tout depuis le début...



Apparemment, c'est bien la bonne solution.


----------



## compere (13 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Trois remarques pour tenter de t'aider :
> - le port Ethernet rouge (visiophonie) de la Livebox est dédié à l'informatique ;
> - branche le câble Ethernet  avant le câble d'alimentation ;
> - recommence en branchant la TC en Ethernet sur le Mac, et si elle n'apparaît toujours pas dans l'utilitaire Airport, fais un Reset de la TimeCapsule ?
> ...


Merci de ces remarques. Question toute bête (mais à mon niveau...) : si j'utilise Airport dois-je connecter la Time Capsule à mon iMac par un câble Ethernet, de même qu'elle est reliée par un  câble Ethernet à la Livebox ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> Merci de ces remarques. Question toute bête (mais à mon niveau...) : si j'utilise Airport dois-je connecter la Time Capsule à mon iMac par un câble Ethernet, de même qu'elle est reliée par un  câble Ethernet à la Livebox ?



Je n'ai pas la solution, j'essaie de t'aider à chercher ... et trouver.

Je t'ai suggéré de commencer par connecter ta TC au Mac (pour t'assurer qu'elle est reconnue par le Mac, et vérifier que tous tes réglages ne l'ont pas déréglée), 
et ensuite (seulement) rechercher de quelle façon la faire fonctionner en la connectant (uniquement) à la LiveBox.


----------



## compere (13 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la solution, j'essaie de t'aider à chercher ... et trouver.
> 
> Je t'ai suggéré de commencer par connecter ta TC au Mac (pour t'assurer qu'elle est reconnue par le Mac, et vérifier que tous tes réglages ne l'ont pas déréglée),
> et ensuite (seulement) rechercher de quelle façon la faire fonctionner en la connectant (uniquement) à la LiveBox.


J'ai suivi les conseils et  réinitialisé la Time Capsule. Elle est maintenue reconnue par le Mac. Ouf ! L'utilitaire Airport la détecte. On progresse ! Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Y'a moyen de tricher : il faut changer l'adresse MAC. Ce n'est pas très simple...



Les forums Apple donnent d' autres sources : After the Apple repair (à corriger avec http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6329250&#6329250 et http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6893237&#6893237)
ou encore celle-ci.


A noter un article Apple consacré à "Les sauvegardes TM ne sont pas visibles"
à compléter par http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6419685&#6419685 ... où l'on reparle du Bouton _Changer le disque_.


----------



## compere (13 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> J'ai suivi les conseils et  réinitialisé la Time Capsule. Elle est maintenue reconnue par le Mac. Ouf ! L'utilitaire Airport la détecte. On progresse ! Merci.


Mais je ne suis pas au bout de mes peines. Je me tourne maintenant vers Time Machine : elle refuse d'être configurée !
J'ai bien choisi Préférences Système, mais Time Machine ne veut pas s'activer. Le curseur reste sur Off. Il y revient si j'essaie de sélectionner un disque de sauvegarde...


----------



## clochelune (13 Avril 2008)

Bonjour...

j'ai installé Léopard hier sans aucun soucis
aujourd'hui, j'ai voulu me servir de Time Machine et faire des sauvegardes sur le disque dur Iomega MiniMax de 500 Go acheté pour l'occasion...

un problème se pose : il semble ne pas avoir sauvegardé toutes mes applications venues de
 iLife 06...

en revanche, la mise à jour de Tiger vers Léopard s'est faite sans aucun problème, j'ai retrouvé exactement toutes mes applications 

mais quand je tente d'ouvrir Mail, Itunes, iPhoto ou Safari via le disque dur Iomega MiniMax, ça me marque erreur inconnue

tandis qu'il a sauvegardé mes documents etc...

faut-il que je mette à jour iLife 06 vers iLife 08 pour que ça fonctionne avec Time Machine ?


je ne suis pas douée avec les systèmes de sauvegardes
hier j'ai tout cloné sur mon ancien disque dur externe, un Iomega mais de 80 Go et ne fonctionnant que via un cable USB (en tout cas tout le système sous Tiger et mes applications y sont et ça fonctionne parfaitement)

là, je me demande si pour les sauvegardes de Time Machine via un DD externe, il ne faudrait pas que je prenne iLife (car iWork 06 ne fonctionne pas non plus via le DD externe... je vois les icones des applications, mais quand j'ouvre, j'ai donc cette erreur inconnue)

donc j'ai l'impression qu'iLife 06 et iWork 06 fonctionnent bien sur le MacBook avec la mise à jour
mais que peut-être la sauvegarde de Time Machine via le disque dur externe ne prend en compte que le système iLfe et iWork 08 puisque le reste est sauvegardé...

si jamais vous avez des idées là dessus, merci!

ou si certains d'entre vous sont restés sous iLife 06 et ont pu faire les sauvegardes via Time Machine...

edit : en fait c'est le dossier "applications" dans le IomgaMiniMax qui ne fonctionne pas
les autres s'ouvrent correctement... pourtant au sein de ce dossier applications quelques éléments s'ouvrent...

apparemment ce sont les dossiers qui s'ouvrent les applications comportant uniquement une icone elles ne fonctionnent pas... peut-être n'a-t-il sauvegardé que leur image... bon c'est à revoir pour moi ces sauvegardes!!

car en revanche Time Machine, en dehors du dd externe lit bien les données changées sur mes appications venues de iLife 06
il doit y avoir quelque chose que je n'ai pas encore saisi là-dedans!


ou alors, le dossier applications ne devrait-il pas être également dans mon dossier clochelune ??

j'ai beau être "membre émérite" je n'ai jamais su faire de backs up et je voulais me simplififier la tache avec Time Machine... au fur et à mesure je finirai bien par trouver ce qui ne va pas... 

mais si vous avez quelques pistes


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> Mais je ne suis pas au bout de mes peines. Je me tourne maintenant vers Time Machine : elle refuse d'être configurée !
> J'ai bien choisi Préférences Système, mais Time Machine ne veut pas s'activer. Le curseur reste sur Off. Il y revient si j'essaie de sélectionner un disque de sauvegarde...



Quitte l'application TimeMachine, va voir dans _Maison>Bibliothèque>Préférences_ pour trouver quelque chose dans le genre de _com.apple.TimeMachine.plist_, mets ça sur le Bureau, et relance TM.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Avril 2008)

Et, d'après deux autres sujets du Forum, la Time Capsule ne se raccorde en wifi qu'à une borne Airport Extreme, mais pas à une Livebox : TC et Livebox doivent être reliées en Ethernet !

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=208894
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4633797


----------



## compere (13 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quitte l'application TimeMachine, va voir dans _Maison>Bibliothèque>Préférences_ pour trouver quelque chose dans le genre de _com.apple.TimeMachine.plist_, mets ça sur le Bureau, et relance TM.


Je me suis réjoui un peu vite. Je n'ai rien de cela dans ma "Bibliothèque".
La Time capsule apparaît bien dans le Finder, mais il est toujours indiqué : "La connexion a échoué".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> Je me suis réjoui un peu vite. Je n'ai rien de cela dans ma "Bibliothèque".
> La Time capsule apparaît bien dans le Finder, mais il est toujours indiqué : "La connexion a échoué".



Il n'y a pas de plist quand TM n'a jamais été configuré : c'est logique.

As-tu effacé aussi dans _Utilitaire AirPort_ ce que tu avais pu y bidouiller au début de tes ennuis ?
Après, il faudrait que tu relises le Manuel (plusieurs configurations y sont décrites), et/ou tu pourrais aller sur un des sujets TimeCapsule+Livebox du Forum ?


----------



## clochelune (13 Avril 2008)

bon bref

du coup j'ai fait ma sauvegarde via carbon copy cloner comme d'habitude sur le nouveau disque dur externe 
là aucun problème

je vais me pencher sérieusement sur Time Machine en potassant un peu à droite à gauche! je finirai bien par trouver ce qui n'a pas fonctionné!

sinon, je continuerai via carbon copy cloner, mais ça serait dommage!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Avril 2008)

clochelune a dit:


> mais quand je tente d'ouvrir Mail, Itunes, iPhoto ou Safari via le disque dur Iomega MiniMax, ça me marque erreur inconnue
> tandis qu'il a sauvegardé mes documents etc...
> 
> faut-il que je mette à jour iLife 06 vers iLife 08 pour que ça fonctionne avec Time Machine ?
> ...



Bonsoir,

Je n'ai toujours pas de piste à te donner, mais quelques remarques, histoire que tu te sentes moins seule à te dépatouiller...


Tu répares évidemment les autorisations de temps en temps ?!

As-tu noté le numéro de l'erreur, ou n'est-ce qu'une erreur "inconnue" ?

On peut faire cohabiter iLife 06 et 08 sans problème : ne te sépare pas de la version 06 !

Les applis doivent être dans le dossier Applications, pour pouvoir servir à tous les Comptes : ne les mets pas dans ton dossier d'Utilisateur.


Devant un problème comme ça, j'utiliserais DiskWarrior 4, ou j'effacerais (ou déplacerais) toutes les sauvegardes TM pour repartir de zéro, 
mais c'est essentiellement parce que je ne comprends pas l'origine de ton problème...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je n'ai toujours pas de piste à te donner



J'ai trois pistes, finalement :

- as-tu utilisé une version de ServiceScrubber antérieure à la 1.1.4 ?
- n'aurais-tu pas exclu, par distraction, les Applications dans les Préférences de TM ?
- aurais-tu débranché ton DDE lors d'une sauvegarde TM ?


----------



## monvilain (15 Avril 2008)

salut,

Est-ce normal que l'economiseur d'ecran me mette TIME MACHINE en stand by??

je fais les sauvegardes quand je m'absence mais au retour, rien n'avance à cause de l'economiseur...:mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Avril 2008)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> salut,
> 
> Est-ce normal que l'economiseur d'ecran me mette TIME MACHINE en stand by??
> 
> je fais les sauvegardes quand je m'absence mais au retour, rien n'avance à cause de l'economiseur...:mouais:



Tout dépend de ce que tu as paramétré dans _Préférences Système > Economiseur d'énergie_ en plus de _> Bureau-Eco d'écran_ : l'économiseur d'énergie économise l'énergie, et celui d'écran les pixels de l'écran !


----------



## monvilain (15 Avril 2008)

Il semblerait que ce soit "suspendre l'activité de l'ecran" qui bloque T.M..


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Avril 2008)

Il faut que _Suspendre l'activité de l'ordinateur_ soit réglé sur _jamais_ pour que TM puisse officier le temps nécessaire : l'activité de l'écran est indifférente pour TM.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et, d'après deux autres sujets du Forum, la Time Capsule ne se raccorde en wifi qu'à une borne Airport Extreme, mais pas à une Livebox : TC et Livebox doivent être reliées en Ethernet !
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=208894
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4633797



Il existe une solution pour connecter la Livebox à une borne AirPort Extreme qui pourrait peut-être fonctionner avec la Time Capsule ?


----------



## compere (19 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> Mais je ne suis pas au bout de mes peines. Je me tourne maintenant vers Time Machine : elle refuse d'être configurée !
> J'ai bien choisi Préférences Système, mais Time Machine ne veut pas s'activer. Le curseur reste sur Off. Il y revient si j'essaie de sélectionner un disque de sauvegarde...


J'ai abandonné pour éviter de m'énerver. Aujourd'hui, la Time capsule est bien configurée et reliée par ethernet à mon iMac. Mais c'est du côté de Time Machine que je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe : je passe par Préférences Système, mais Time Machine ne veut pas s'activer. Le curseur reste sur Off. Il y revient si j'essaie de sélectionner un disque de sauvegarde...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> J'ai abandonné pour éviter de m'énerver. Aujourd'hui, la Time capsule est bien configurée et reliée par ethernet à mon iMac. Mais c'est du côté de Time Machine que je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe : je passe par Préférences Système, mais Time Machine ne veut pas s'activer. Le curseur reste sur Off. Il y revient si j'essaie de sélectionner un disque de sauvegarde...



Est-ce que TimeCapsule est visible dans ton Finder ? Il y a des fois où les Disques Externes ne sont pas vus par Leopard...


----------



## Nanok (20 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai récemment dédié un disque dur tout neuf à l'utilisation de TM. Lors de la première connection, un message m'a indiqué le formatage nécessaire du disque (ca je crois que c'est normal) qui était me semble t-il formaté en NTFS. Maintenant, il est formaté sous "MAC OS étendu (sensible à la casse) journalisé". 
Les termes "sensibles à la casse" m'inquiètent un peu pourtant il ne me semble pas avoir eu le choix de ce format, tout s'étant fait automatiquement. 
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner des infos sur ce format et me dire si éventuellement il faut que je reformate le disque sur un format plus sur. 

PS : pour info, le format de mon DD interne est "mac os étendu journalisé"...mais pas sensible à la casse. 

Merci à tous


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2008)

Je serais toi je reformaterais en "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)" simplement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2008)

Quand j'ai reformaté mon disque dur externe pour faire des partitions (dont une dédiée à Time Machine), j'ai choisi "Mac OS étendu journalisé" et le tableau de partition GUID dans les options (puisque j'ai un Mac Intel). Rien d'autre. D'ailleurs je n'avais même pas remarqué cette option "sensible à la casse".
Et ça marche très bien.


----------



## Chamyky (20 Avril 2008)

Mais dans ce cas, comme des fichiers et/ou des dossiers aux noms identiques mais ayant une casse différente peuvent coexister dans un même répertoire, des problèmes de compatibilité avec les systèmes de fichiers non sensibles à la casse (le HFS+ non sensible, et il me semble le NTFS) peuvent survenir. Mais ça peut être pratique aussi.


----------



## compere (20 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Est-ce que TimeCapsule est visible dans ton Finder ? Il y a des fois où les Disques Externes ne sont pas vus par Leopard...


Cher François,
Merci de m'avoir indiqué cette solution. Même en anglais, on la comprend. Et maintenant la TimeCapsule est visible. Mais que puis-je faire d 'autre ? Le curseur de la TimeMachine reste toujours sur Off et pas moyen de sélectionner la TC comme disque de sauvegarde...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> pas moyen de sélectionner la TC comme disque de sauvegarde...



Tu as cliqué sur le bouton _Changer de disque_ dans les Préférences de TimeMachine ? (tu mets d'abord _Aucun_, et tu recommences en sélectionnant alors la TC)


----------



## compere (20 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as cliqué sur le bouton _Changer de disque_ dans les Préférences de TimeMachine ? (tu mets d'abord _Aucun_, et tu recommences en sélectionnant alors la TC)


Je n'ai pas ce bouton et ne peux pas faire ce choix. Je n'ai à l'affichage que la possibilité de "choisir un disque de sauvegarde", seule la TC s'affiche, mais quand je la sélectionne, rien ne se passe. Le curseur revient sur Off et j'ai toujours le message d'erreur me disant qu'aucun disque de sauvegarde n'est sélectionné...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Avril 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> les systèmes de fichiers non sensibles à la casse (le HFS+ non sensible, et il me semble le NTFS)



"Le système de fichiers NTFS (New Technology File System) utilise un système basé sur une structure appelée « table de fichiers maître », ou MFT (Master File Table). Ce système permet de contenir des informations détaillées sur les fichiers, il permet ainsi lutilisation de noms longs, mais est sensible à la casse, contrairement au système FAT32." (là)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> Je n'ai pas ce bouton et ne peux pas faire ce choix.



Relis le mode d'emploi.


----------



## compere (20 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Relis le mode d'emploi.


C'est infernal. Ce mode d'emploi me fait tourner en rond (et en bourrique !). J'ai beau suivre les instructions, le curseur revient toujours sur Off et j'ai toujours le message d'erreur me disant qu'aucun disque de sauvegarde n'est sélectionné... N'y a-t-il pas moyen de réinstaller Time Machine ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Avril 2008)

Réinstaller TM risque de ne rien améliorer : ou un truc (cache, plist, ...) coince, ou une fausse man&#339;uvre est encore à corriger.

Recommence avec le bouton _Changer de disque_ en mettant _Aucun_ après avoir déconnecté la TimeCapsule, puis en la choisissant à nouveau après l'avoir reconnectée.

Si ça ne marche pas, quitte Timemachine, explore ton dossier Maison>Bibliothèque (sous-Dossiers Préférences, Caches, TimeMachine) 
pour trouver les Cache et plist de TimeMachine, et mets-les sur le Bureau (en notant où tu les as pris : tu pourras les remettre en place si besoin) 
pour voir si ça corrige ton souci (tu relances TM, et si ça marche, tu mets les fichiers du Bureau à la Corbeille ; sinon, tu les remets à la place où tu les as pris).

Réinstaller TM, ça se fait avec Pacifist (fais une recherche sur le Forum). 

Bon courage !


----------



## compere (20 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Réinstaller TM risque de ne rien améliorer : ou un truc (cache, plist, ...) coince, ou une fausse man&#339;uvre est encore à corriger.
> 
> Recommence avec le bouton _Changer de disque_ en mettant _Aucun_ après avoir déconnecté la TimeCapsule, puis en la choisissant à nouveau après l'avoir reconnectée.
> 
> ...


Je vois bien qu'il y a un problème. je n'ai rien de tout cela : pas de bouton "Changer de disque" justement, rien dans la Bibliothèque non plus... J'essaie quand même de relancer la TM.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Avril 2008)

compere a dit:


> Je vois bien qu'il y a un problème. je n'ai rien de tout cela : pas de bouton "Changer de disque" justement, rien dans la Bibliothèque non plus... J'essaie quand même de relancer la TM.



Ton appli semble donc avoir un problème : d'habitude, on répare avec la Combo, mais la Combo 10.5.2 ne fonctionne pas en réparation si on a appliqué la mise à jour TimeMachine et Airport qui a suivi 10.5.2.
Si tu n'as pas fait la MàJ TM-Airport, fais d'abord la Combo 10.5.2 puis cette MàJ.
Si tu l'as faite, réinstalle TM : vire l'appli et son Receipt (<Receipts<Bibliothèque<HD) à la Corbeille, et réinstalle-la en allant la chercher dans ton DVD d'install avec Pacifist.

Dur, dur... 

PS : après, il y a un truc tout con = as-tu bien _activé_ Timemachine dans Préférences Système ??


----------



## compere (21 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ton appli semble donc avoir un problème : d'habitude, on répare avec la Combo, mais la Combo 10.5.2 ne fonctionne pas en réparation si on a appliqué la mise à jour TimeMachine et Airport qui a suivi 10.5.2.
> Si tu n'as pas fait la MàJ TM-Airport, fais d'abord la Combo 10.5.2 puis cette MàJ.
> Si tu l'as faite, réinstalle TM : vire l'appli et son Receipt (<Receipts<Bibliothèque<HD) à la Corbeille, et réinstalle-la en allant la chercher dans ton DVD d'install avec Pacifist.
> 
> ...


Oui, le problème me semble bien se situer au niveau de l'activation de la Time Machine. Mais comment l'activer ? Je passe par Préférences Système. Le curseur quand je le déplace de Off sur On ne reste pas. Il revient aussi tôt sur Off. Y a-t-il une autre méthode ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Avril 2008)

J'ai dit une bétise : TM est activé dans _Préférences Système_ dès que tu y as cliqué une fois sur l'icone de TM...

L'autre endroit d'où on peut activer/désactiver TM, c'est dans _Time Machine > Préférences_, c'est-à-dire par la Barre des menus de l'application TM quand on l'a lancée (ou par le raccourci Pomme-,).


----------



## Natouuu (21 Avril 2008)

Bonjour tlm ! Voilà depuis peu j'utilise time machine. J'ai un disque dur externe de 500 go. J'ai consacré 200 go à la sauvegarde et le reste à mes dossiers divers. Je pensais que c'était suffisant vu que je n'ai que 120 go de mémoire.
Je travaille avec mon disque dur externe et j'ai remarquer que les sauvegardes se mettaient en marche à peu près toutes les heures. Ce qui fait que je vais bientôt ne plus avoir d'espace libre. Comment gérer les sauvegardes automatique de time machine ? J'ai chercher mais je n'ai pas trouvé...
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse
Natouuu


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Avril 2008)

Natouuu, tu n'as pas lu les dix premières pages de ce sujet...  

200 Go suffisent : TM ne recopie chaque heure que les fichiers modifiés (= pas les autres), et ne garde qu'une sauvegarde par jour et un jour par semaine (= le reste, il l'efface au fur et à mesure) = pour garder "ad æternam" un fichier dans TM, il faut qu'il ait séjourné au moins une semaine sur ton Mac).


----------



## Natouuu (21 Avril 2008)

lol non j'avoue je n'ai pas lu les 10 premières pages...  je m'en excuse mais c'était bien trop long... 
Merci pour ta réponse aussi rapide c'est très gentil ! Il n'y a donc aucune possibilité de gérer les moments où on veut ke tm sauvegarde ?
Natouuu


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Avril 2008)

Pour changer le rythme des sauvegardes de TM, va voir du côté de TimeMachineScheduler et TimeMachineEditor, par exemple.


----------



## Makhno (21 Avril 2008)

Ou alors tu désactives TM (dans ses préférences, le curseur à gauche) puis tu lances les sauvegardes quand l'envie t'en prend ou quand ton disque de sauvegarde est branché, etc. A toi voir... Tout dépend si tu veux que cela se fasse tout seul à un certain intervalle de temps ou alors quand toi tu le décides.


----------



## Natouuu (22 Avril 2008)

Ok d'accord c'est super gentil je vais voir ça ce soir quand je serais chez moi ! merci !


----------



## clochelune (23 Avril 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je n'ai toujours pas de piste à te donner, mais quelques remarques, histoire que tu te sentes moins seule à te dépatouiller...
> 
> ...



merci pour ta réponse...
comme je venais d'avoir Léopard, j'avais fait une réparation des utilisations et un coup d'Onyx et tout semblait ok!

l'erreur était "une erreur inconnue" et cela se passait uniquement au sein du dossier "application" sauvegardé sur le disque dur externe (formaté en HFS étendu)

bon, j'ai rendu le disque dur externe (pour de multiples raisons autres), et pour le moment j'utilise carbone copy cloner sur mon ancien DD externe (où actuellement j'ai l'ancien clone de Tiger que je garde, mais dès que je serai sûre de Léopard, je ferai un échange) et pour Time Machine, je verrai au fur et à mesure des problèmes n'ayant fait la mise à jour vers Léopard qu'il ya une ou deux semaines (sinon je ne rencontre aucun soucis particulier sur Léopard, juste un poil plus lent au démarrage mais bon, tout va bien, je prends mon temps pour découvrir!)
je n'ai pas déplacé mes fichiers applications
et je sais que je dois laisser la bibliothèque se gérer toute seule... ;-)

j'ai remarqué tout de même sur MacBidouille par exemple que d'autres avaient ce genre de soucis à travers les sauvegardes... peut-être Time Machine n'est-il pas encore au point, a-t-il besoin de s'améliorer? et aussi, je tenterai un peu plus tard de l'utiliser à nouveau, mais pour l'instant, je trouve qu'il occupe pas mal d'espace, du coup je reprends carbone copy cloner, et je verrai par la suite!

merci à toi! bonne journée


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Avril 2008)

clochelune a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse...



Il y avait une deuxième réponse, avec des pistes que tu aurais pu suivre : le message 993 page 50.


----------



## dif (25 Avril 2008)

Bonjour.

Le décor : iMac intel 2.8 4Go sous OS X.5.2, dd interne 1To, dd externe FW800 2To
Les personnages : iPhoto Library & Time Machine
L'action : récupérer la bibliothèque vieille de quelques jours
Le synopsis : La bibliothèque pesait environ 65 Go, elle ne pèse plus
que 800Mo. Je pense avoir fait une petit erreur...
Je veux récupérer ma bibliothèque complète d'avant l'erreur.
Le suspense : Time Machine accepte parfaitement de récupérer mes 65 Go
de samedi dernier, mais... me demande 230 heures de travail (en
augmentation lente mais constante, 402 heures au bout d'une journée de travail pour 3,38 Go reconstitués).

Le côté pratique du système m'échappe un peu...
Quelqu'un peut-il entrer dans la production, expliquer le pourquoi et alléger le script ?

Merci.
DF


----------



## Makhno (25 Avril 2008)

Salut ! 

Ton film est chouette je trouve ! Il me semble par contre que c'est TM qui a décidé de mettre son grain de sable dans le scénar... 
S'il a récupéré 3 Go et des bananes en 24h alors que sont annoncées plus de 400, bah c'est l'horloge qui foire...  Me demande pas pourquoi, les Spielberg macgéen sauront peut-être... 
C'est vrai que c'est bien lent... En même temps, si le temps de copie en restauration est le même que celui de la sauvegarde initiale (qui est vachement longue...), alors là... Peut-être aussi que la restauration d'une bibliothèque iPhoto rallonge ? 

L'essentiel : 
le happy end avec les photos qui se marient, ont beaucoup d'enfants et vont pourquoi pas en balade par internet. Un monument papier pourrait même être érigé en leur gloire et en souvenir de leurs déboires.


----------



## Chamyky (25 Avril 2008)

Tu devrais supprimer la bibliothèque existante avant de restaurer l'ancienne (au moins la mettre à la corbeille, pas forcément la vider), et attendre que la restauration se fasse jusqu'au bout.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Avril 2008)

dif a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il entrer dans la production, expliquer le pourquoi et alléger le script ?



Pour une sauvegarde TM extrêmement lente, a été conseillé (avec succès) sur les forums Apple de désactiver le logiciel antivirus : 
cela pourrait être la solution pour ta restauration interminable...


----------



## benkenobi (26 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Ton film est chouette je trouve ! Il me semble par contre que c'est TM qui a décidé de mettre son grain de sable dans le scénar...
> S'il a récupéré 3 Go et des bananes en 24h alors que sont annoncées plus de 400, bah c'est l'horloge qui foire...



3Go en 24 heures, ça veut dire (60/3)*24=480 heures pour 60Go donc c'est bien parti pour 20 jours de récupération...

Trop fort Time Machine !


----------



## Makhno (27 Avril 2008)

hihi, j'avais même pas fait le calcul... 

Mais peut-être que les deux post précédents contiennent la solution à ce problème. 

Ou alors c'est la restauration d'une bibliothèque iPhoto qui fait que c'est long...


----------



## Chamyky (27 Avril 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> 3Go en 24 heures, ça veut dire (60/3)*24=480 heures pour 60Go donc c'est bien parti pour 20 jours de récupération...
> 
> Trop fort Time Machine !



Je verrais ça plutôt lié à la vitesse de ton disque dur.



Makhno a dit:


> Ou alors c'est la restauration d'une bibliothèque iPhoto qui fait que c'est long...



Mais, qu'est-ce que ça pourrait changer ? Tu penses que Time Machine détecte le fait que ce soit une bibliothèque iPhoto et restaure d'une façon particulière ?


----------



## benkenobi (27 Avril 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Je verrais ça plutôt lié à la vitesse de ton disque dur.



Non aucun disque dur actuel n'est aussi lent ! 

Sur le même disque, si je sauvegarde toute mes données ça prends une heure environ pour 30Go (clone avec CCC) alors que Time Machine a mis environ 2 heures. La lenteur de Time Machine a déjà été évoquée mais là on attend des sommets.

Pas évident de trouver où est le bug cela dit...


----------



## Makhno (27 Avril 2008)

Peut-être que ça dépend de la manière dont a été demandée la restauration : soit on demande de restaurer iPhoto library qui est dans Images, soit on demande, par le biais de iPhoto de restaurer les photos. Dans cette dernière option, c'est peut-être plus long. TM ne sait pas forcément qu'il doit tout restaurer, il y va évènement par évènement, range, classe, etc. 

Tout ce que je dis ne sont que des hypothèses, je ne fais pas importer mes photos dans le fichier iPhoto, je veux pouvoir conserver un accès directement dans les dossiers (et j'ai pas l'espace disque suffisant pour avoir les photos en double, dossier + iPhoto library)...


----------



## Chamyky (27 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Peut-être que ça dépend de la manière dont a été demandée la restauration : soit on demande de restaurer iPhoto library qui est dans Images, soit on demande, par le biais de iPhoto de restaurer les photos



Ah, j'avais oublié ça, en effet.

Mais dif a parlé de "iPhoto Library", je suppose donc qu'il restaure de façon "normale".


----------



## Makhno (27 Avril 2008)

Serait chouette s'il pouvait préciser, confirmer ou infirmer... C'était peut-être un raccourci...


----------



## Raviol (28 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une solution Time machine en réseau (NAS). Je serais intéressé par le MAXTOR SHARED STORAGE II 1 To qui n'est pas très cher. Il est compatible Mac et il est possible de monter le DD. Quelqu'un a-t-il une expérience avec les disques réseau ?

Est-il possible de faire la sauvegarde de plusieurs Mac sur ce même disque ?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Un petit renseignement
En cas de changement de disque de sauvegarde, comment fait-on pour conserver les anciennes données ?

En effet, quand j'essaye de copier le dossier Backups.backupdb de mon ancien volume vers le nouveau : cela ne marche pas 

une idée ; un avis ?


----------



## Makhno (29 Avril 2008)

Raviol a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'une solution Time machine en réseau (NAS). Je serais intéressé par le MAXTOR SHARED STORAGE II 1 To qui n'est pas très cher. Il est compatible Mac et il est possible de monter le DD. Quelqu'un a-t-il une expérience avec les disques réseau ?
> 
> ...



Sauvegarder plusieurs mac sur le même DD, ou c'est possible. Sans aucune difficulté je crois. Pour le reste, j'avoue ne pas savoir... 



noname a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Un petit renseignement
> En cas de changement de disque de sauvegarde, comment fait-on pour conserver les anciennes données ?
> 
> ...



Il faut cloner l'ancien disque de sauvegarde vers le nouveau avec un truc du genre Carbon Copy Cloner. Et surtout que le nouveau ait EXACTEMENT le même nom que l'ancien


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

> Il faut cloner l'ancien disque de sauvegarde vers le nouveau avec un truc du genre Carbon Copy Cloner. Et surtout que le nouveau ait EXACTEMENT le même nom que l'ancien




ah OK, merci bien


----------



## jeromeperret (30 Avril 2008)

j'ai renoncé à utiliser time machine et ai donc effacé le fichier bachups.backupdb mais il reste 2 fichiers système dans ma poubelle impossible à m'en débarrasser depuis mon iMac met environ 5 minutes pour démarrer... bizarre... voir ennuyant!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2008)

jeromeperret a dit:


> j'ai renoncé à utiliser time machine et ai donc effacé le fichier bachups.backupdb mais il reste 2 fichiers système dans ma poubelle impossible à m'en débarrasser depuis mon iMac met environ 5 minutes pour démarrer... bizarre... voir ennuyant!


Utilitaire de disque peut effacer complètement le volume de Time machine. Sinon, pour que le voulume Time Machine nen soit plus un, allez dans les préférences de Time machine et supprimer la sélection de ce volume ou désactivez Time Machine. Les droits sur celui-ci seront rétablis.


----------



## Bladerunner (1 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

suivant les conseils de certains assidus du forum, j'ai installé Time Capsule en wi-fi, brancher mon routeur internet en Ethernet dessus et laissé AirPort express indépendante pour la zic.
Tout marche impec du premier coup , merci  

Simplement, après une suspension de l'activité, l'accès internet est interrompu et il faut que je fasse un diagnostic et rattache le réseau TimeCapsule à ma config réseau actuelle. n peu pénible à la longue.
Une idée ?


----------



## iBéa (2 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous, dite avant de me refouler en me disant que je ne suis pas sur le bon forum, y a t-il quelqu'un qui pourrait me renseigner?
je voudrais retirer TimeMachine et éffacer tout les dossiers de mon DDE pour récuperer de la place, je pense me débrouiller autrement.
Et pour ça, je voudrais savoir si cela ne pause pas de problème pour la corbeille.
Ca en fait des dossiers!!!


----------



## Makhno (2 Mai 2008)

Salut ! 

Bladerunner, je suis désolé, tu dépasses mes capacités... Je n'ai ni Time Capsule ni une borne airport. D'autres vont te répondre... 

iBéa : pour effacer le volume de TimeMachine, désactive TM (dans ses préférences) puis efface le disque correspondant avec l'utilitaire de disque. Ce te fera un truc propre 
On en a parlé tout en bas de la page précédente... Faut lire un peu


----------



## shenrone (2 Mai 2008)

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner une ou deux bonne référence de disque dur externe pour time machine ?

De 500 go pour la sauvegarde d'un Imac et d'un Macbook avec connectique firewire (800 si possible et pas trop onéreux) et USB2

Merci


----------



## shenrone (3 Mai 2008)

Bon ben j'ai craqué entre temps:rateau: 
J'ai un My Book essential et j'ai viré le logiciel de sauvegarde inclus, résultat il marche nikel


----------



## Raviol (4 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'essaie désespérément de configurer Time Machine sur le disque NAS MAXTOR Shared Storage II.
Mon HD est bien reconnu sous léopard comme un disque réseau (de type server: icône bleue) comme c'est le cas pour timecapsule. Je n'ai aucun problème de lecture ni d'écriture sur ce disque.
Et pourtant, Time Machine démarre la sauvegarde suivi de la période de préparation et se termine toujours par "Erreur de Time machine Impossible de créer l'image disque de sauvegarde". Au moment de la préparation une image disque apparaît bien sur le disque réseau.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## PO_ (4 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous ...

Pffiouuuh! Il est long ce fil de discussion ! mais intéressant ...

Cependant, si j'ai trouvé mon souci exposé une fois, je n'y ai pas vu d'explications.  Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi, de temps en temps, Time Machine se met à sauvegarder plusieurs Go (quelquefois plusieurs dizaines de Go), alors qu'aucune opération particulière n'a eu lieu depuis la précédente sauvegarde ?

J'ai exclu des sauvegardes Time Machine, LE dossier utilisateur Entourage, le dossier de mon client UseNET (MacSoup), ma library iPhoto, le dossier Téléchargement, ainsi que les disques externes.

D'autre part, vu le mode de fonctionnement de Time MAchine qui utilise les "Hard links", il n'est pas possible de distinguer ce qui a réellement été copié depuis la dernière sauvegarde. Connaîtriez-vous une astuce ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mai 2008)

Raviol a dit:


> J'essaie désespérément de configurer Time Machine sur le disque NAS MAXTOR Shared Storage II.



Va voir là.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> D'autre part, vu le mode de fonctionnement de Time MAchine qui utilise les "Hard links", il n'est pas possible de distinguer ce qui a réellement été copié depuis la dernière sauvegarde. Connaîtriez-vous une astuce ?



Tu as été voir dans les logs de Console ?


----------



## PO_ (4 Mai 2008)

non pourquoi ? ON y voit quelque chose de clair ?


----------



## Makhno (5 Mai 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as été voir dans les logs de Console ?



Ça m'interresse... Quel log faut-il regarder ? Je viens d'y faireun tour, rien de spécifique à TM... Seulement son activité dans le log principal. Mais celui-ci ne permet pas de savoir ce qui a été copié : apparaît seulement la taille et le nombre de fichiers...


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Mai 2008)

Pas normal ça, j'ai déjà restauré le système au complet (avec mes documents et tout, lors d'un changement de DD), en environ 45 minutes pour 100 Go :mouais:


----------



## shenrone (5 Mai 2008)

Dites moi, j'ai quelques questions sur les diques dur externe.

Est ce que sur Mac le firewire 400 est plus performant que l'USB 2?

Est il plug and play?

Est ce que (même éteind) je peu le laisser branché en permanence au Mac ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## PO_ (5 Mai 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Dites moi, j'ai quelques questions sur les diques dur externe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mai 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Ça m'interresse... Quel log faut-il regarder ? Je viens d'y faire un tour, rien de spécifique à TM... Seulement son activité dans le log principal. Mais celui-ci ne permet pas de savoir ce qui a été copié : apparaît seulement la taille et le nombre de fichiers...



Je ne faisais qu'une suggestion, pas une affirmation, juste pour savoir si un log ne donne pas l'historique des fichiers sauvegardés : ça m'intéresse aussi !


----------



## shenrone (5 Mai 2008)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> D'autre part, vu le mode de fonctionnement de Time MAchine qui utilise les "Hard links", il n'est pas possible de distinguer ce qui a réellement été copié depuis la dernière sauvegarde.



C'est ce qui arrive quand on navigue dans TM-Dossier de sauvegarde avec TM-Application, oui.

Mais si tu quittes/désactives TM-Application, 
et que tu navigues dans TM-Dossier de sauvegarde par le Finder en mode Liste et en affichant par date de création/modification ? :mouais:


----------



## PO_ (5 Mai 2008)

ben, j'ai pas trop envie d'essayer, là, je voudrais voir ce que ça donne sur le moyen terme. Mais il me semble bien qu'avant de recommencer de zéro ma sauvegarde, j'avais jeté un oeil, et que tout apparaissait.

Cela semble logique, de toute façon car les liens Hard sont certes créés par Time Machine, mais après ils ne dépendent que du système


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

est-ce un gag ?


----------



## Makhno (7 Mai 2008)

Salut ! 

Peut-être que TM veut toujours avoir une marge... 5,4 est peut-être arrondi, en valeur réelle c'est peut-être très proche de 5,5... 

Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'il n'efface pas la plus vieille de tes sauvegardes...


----------



## FabFil (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai ajouté une dizaine de photos dans Aperture et à l'instant, Time Machine vient de se mettre en route pour une sauvegarde de 30 giga (cela correspond bien à la taille de la base de données Aperture).
 J'ai cru à un gag, mais non, Time Machine sauvegarde la totalité de la base , il y a donc un problème de fond dans la façon dont est géré Aperture car je ne peux pas laisser tourner Time Machine toute la journée (ni toute la nuit).
Quand je pense que j'ai investi dans une Time Capsule qui finalement ne va pas me servi à grand chose.
Quitte à faire des sauvegardes importantes, je préfère retourner à Clone X 1 fois par semaine avec mon DD externe et court circuiter Time Machine qui m'apparaît plus comme un gadget que comme une solution fiable (en plus des problèmes de ralentissement avec la Mighty Mouse quand Time Machine se connecte à Time Capsule)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

FabFil a dit:


> ...
> 
> Time Machine qui m'apparaît plus comme un gadget que comme une solution fiable
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi !


----------



## Leced (7 Mai 2008)

Suite à un gros problème avec mon macbook pro (ventilos constamment à 6000 tours/minute), j'ai tenté une restauration du système avec Time Machine (vu que le reset SMC, zappage de PRAM/NVRAM n'avaient rien donné) et au reboot de mon ordi réinstallé, mon mot de passe de session n'était plus reconnu. Donc obligé de le reinitialiser avec le mot de passe principal.
Entre temps, j'envoie le Mabook pro au SAV et je ressort mon iBook et fait une clean install avec restauration Time Machine.
Même topo, mot de passe non reconnu, obligé de le reinitialiser avec le mot de passe principal.
Est-ce un bug ou une fonctionnalité?


----------



## Makhno (7 Mai 2008)

A FabFil : je ne sais pas comment fonctionne aperture mais si ça se trouve, la base de donnée n'est constituée que d'un gros fichier modifié à chaque modification mineure sur une seule photo. D'où la sauvegarde intégrale de la base de donnée par TM... C'est la même chose qu'avec FileVault, qui en cryptant ton système conduit à le faire apparaître comme un unique gros fichier. Une seule modification à l'intérieur et TM sauve tout. 

TM n'est qu'à ses débuts, attendons son amélioration face à de tels fichiers... Le problème est peut-être insoluble mais dans ce cas-là, et bien tu peux combiner sauvegarde TM plus ta base de donnée Aperture sur une autre partition ou un autre DD... 

Personnellement, je combine avec un clone. Et franchement, TM est au-delà du gadget : il sauvegarde ce que tu lui dis et le range pour toi, pas besoin, lorsque tu ne fais sauvegarder que quelques dossiers, de ranger à la main les copies de sauvegarde. L'interface est clean et franchement... m'a déjà sauvé au moins une ou deux fois. 
Mais cependant je reconnais qu'un bon clone, y'a que ça de vrai... D'où l'utilité de restreindre le champ d'application de TM 

@ Leced : pour avoir déjà essayé la restauration par TM, je peux te dire que je n'ai pas eu ce soucis. Serait-ce un bug ? 
Si je me souviens bien, pour que la restauration puisse avoir lieu, il faut qu'il y ait leopard installé sur le DD cible. (en gros, on en peut pas faire une telle restauration sur un DD tout neuf, faut d'abord passer par une install basique). Avais-tu défini un mdp particulier sur cette install et l'as-tu essayé lorsque le tien ne marchait plus ? 
PS : ce ne sont que des hypothèses hein...


----------



## Leced (7 Mai 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> @ Leced : pour avoir déjà essayé la restauration par TM, je peux te dire que je n'ai pas eu ce soucis. Serait-ce un bug ?
> Si je me souviens bien, pour que la restauration puisse avoir lieu, il faut qu'il y ait leopard installé sur le DD cible. (en gros, on en peut pas faire une telle restauration sur un DD tout neuf, faut d'abord passer par une install basique). Avais-tu défini un mdp particulier sur cette install et l'as-tu essayé lorsque le tien ne marchait plus ?
> PS : ce ne sont que des hypothèses hein...


J'ai effectué la restauration à la fin de l'install de leopard, avec l'assistant qui demande quels fichiers récupérer. Donc je n'ai pas eu à définir de nouveau mot de passe, puisque je ne crée pas compte (Time machine s'en charge).


----------



## Makhno (7 Mai 2008)

Tu définis bien un nom et un mdp quand tu fais un install non ? Me souviens plus...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mai 2008)

Leced a dit:


> au reboot de mon ordi réinstallé, mon mot de passe de session n'était plus reconnu. Donc obligé de le reinitialiser avec le mot de passe principal.



Va voir ce qu'en dit Apple.


----------



## shenrone (7 Mai 2008)

Petite question, si j'utilise un DD externe My book avec connectique USB et Firewire, puis je relier une prise USB 2 a un mac book et simultanément une prise firewire sur un iMac?


----------



## Leced (7 Mai 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Va voir ce qu'en dit Apple.


C'est pour les comptes utilisateur créés avant 10.2.8 upgradé vers léopard.
Dans mon cas, il s'agit d'un compte utilisateur créé avec léopard, sauvegardé et restauré à l'aide de Time Machine.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mai 2008)

Leced a dit:


> Dans mon cas, il s'agit d'un compte utilisateur créé avec léopard



Si tu l'as créé de novo dans Leopard, ta mésaventure devrait être un "bug".


----------



## FabFil (7 Mai 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> A FabFil : je ne sais pas comment fonctionne aperture mais si ça se trouve, la base de donnée n'est constituée que d'un gros fichier modifié à chaque modification mineure sur une seule photo. D'où la sauvegarde intégrale de la base de donnée par TM... C'est la même chose qu'avec FileVault, qui en cryptant ton système conduit à le faire apparaître comme un unique gros fichier. Une seule modification à l'intérieur et TM sauve tout.
> 
> Tu as raison, je vais exclure la base de données d'Aperture et je pense que tout va rentrer dans l'ordre.
> Néanmoins, j'espère qu'Apple trouvera une solution pour ne sauvegarder que les données réellements modifiées.


----------



## Leced (7 Mai 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si tu l'as créé de novo dans Leopard, ta mésaventure devrait être un "bug".


Je vais aller sur le site de support d'apple pour mettre un petit mot


----------



## jall94 (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

concernant Time Machine et mail, il y a un soucis apparemment lié à l'utilisation du protocole IMAP. Les symptômes sont une disparition du Dock et de la barre haute du finder lorsque l'on cherche à activer TimeMachine avec Mail actif. La seul solution pour récupérer le finder est de tuer Mail. Nous sommes assez nombreux à avoir constaté ce problème comme en témoigne notamment les forums Apple (j'en cite un mais il y en a plusieurs) : 

http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=6712076

La solution préconisée ne fonctionne pas systématiquement et ce problème existe depuis 10.5.0 et n'est pas solutionné en 10.5.2. 

Je continue d'investiguer... Ce n'est pas dramatique en soi puisque l'avantage de l'imap est de toute façon d'avoir les mails sur le serveur et en copie locale, mais bon.... 

A suivre...


----------



## PO_ (7 Mai 2008)

C'est vrai que ça peut paraître chiant, mais c'est beaucoup plus sûr. 

Il vaut mieux oublier d'exclure un dossier, que d'oublier de le sélectionner ...


----------



## shenrone (7 Mai 2008)

Est ce possible de récupérer les éléments de sauvegarde (time machine) d'un mac avec un autre mac?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mai 2008)

Leced a dit:


> Je vais aller sur le site de support d'apple pour mettre un petit mot



Ce n'est vraisemblablement pas un vrai bug logiciel = tu as renvoyé ton Mac deux fois en SAV...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mai 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Est ce possible de récupérer les éléments de sauvegarde (time machine) d'un mac avec un autre mac?



On les récupère en réinstallant Leopard sur son Mac (qui a la bonne adresse MAC) ou en naviguant dans le Finder de son Mac.

Mais, à mon avis, un autre Mac devrait ne pas parvenir à récupérer la sauvegarde TM d'un autre Mac avec son application TM (l'adresse MAC va différer). 
Et la partition du DDE possède tes autorisations (nom du Compte, identité UID/GID) : l'exploration par le Finder d'un autre Mac devrait en être bloquée. :mouais:

Quelqu'un a essayé ?


----------



## shenrone (7 Mai 2008)

Arf car c'est un souci, mon Macbook est mort hier soir (aprés trois mois) il doit m'être changé, mais je perd donc tout ce que j'avais?

Pourtant lorsque ma carte mère avait été changé, j'avais pu (sans passer par time machine) remonter dans l'arborescence des dossiers pour retrouver des éléments:mouais:


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2008)

disque dur ou carte mere HS?!


----------



## shenrone (7 Mai 2008)

La carte mère (c'était pour le problème d'affichage qui à mainte fois été évoqué), d'ailleurs ma sauvegarde Time Machine n'était plus reconnu par Time Machine.

Mais j'ai quand même pu allé dans mon disque dur et j'y trouvé les dossiers de chacune de mes sauvegarde archivé par date


----------



## Leced (7 Mai 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mais, à mon avis, un autre Mac devrait ne pas parvenir à récupérer la sauvegarde TM d'un autre Mac avec son application TM (l'adresse MAC va différer).
> Quelqu'un a essayé ?


oui, j'ai restauré mon ibook avec l'archive time machine du macbook pro. A part le problème de mot de passe (voir plus haut), j'ai récupéré mes docs et réglages systèmes sans problème


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mai 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Arf car c'est un souci, mon Macbook est mort hier soir (aprés trois mois) il doit m'être changé, mais je perd donc tout ce que j'avais?



Même dans le pire des cas (si on ne peut abolument pas réinstaller sa sauvegarde TM sur une autre machine), 
tu pourras recréer sur ton nouveau Mac le(s) même(s) Compte(s) d'utilisateur (même nom et même mot de passe, et dans le même ordre que sur l'ancien Mac), et accéder ainsi à ton DDE par le Finder : tu pourras exploiter tes anciennes autorisations, et récupérer à la main tes anciens fichiers.

Et il y a peut-être une combine encore plus simple ?


----------



## Makhno (7 Mai 2008)

Plus simple ? Bah une simple restauration TM nan ? Une install de leopard puis boot sur le dvd puis restaurer par TM, clic clic clic, tu pieutes, tu te réveilles, un café et c'est comme avant ! 

Enfin, je crois. 

Rien ne vaut un clone finalement...


----------



## shenrone (8 Mai 2008)

Petite question, si j'utilise un DD externe My book avec connectique USB et Firewire, puis je relier une prise USB 2 a un mac book et simultanément une prise firewire sur un iMac?


----------



## ClM's (8 Mai 2008)

Salut a tous,
Je viens de me tapper un bon gros bout du topic mais je n'ai pas trouver de reponses a ma question.

Il faut que j'achete un dd externe (500 Go) pour une double utilisation.
1/ Je souhaite avoir au moins 250 Go dedies a TM (=dd interne)
2/ Utiliser le dd comme transport de donnes et pouvoir le connecter a des PC.

Deja est ce possible?
Si oui que faut-il faire? Partitionner le dd externe neuf ou le configurer directement avec TM( j'ai peur qu'en faisant ca je ne puisse plus le connecter sur un PC)?

Merci

Edit: J' ai l'intention de prendre ca http://www.iomega-europe.com/item?SID=f080c339bb172106509b87744cf5ed295bc:4720&sku=131433671


----------



## PO_ (8 Mai 2008)

double partition : une au format Mac OS étendu journalisé, et une autre au format FAT 32 .

AU moyen de l'utilitaire disque dur, bien sûr.

Je me permettrais de te conseiller plutôt un disque dur ayant aussi l'interface FireWire, plus performante sur Mac que l'USB 2. C'est plus cher certes.

Certains modèles de Mac ont même l'interface FW 800, 2 fois plus rapide que le FW 400 et ce n'est pas négligeable. 

Personnellement je hais l'USB 2 pour tout ce qui concerne le branchement de disques durs. Je viens d'ailleurs d'échouer à installer un Mac OS X sur un disque externe USB 2, alors que théoriquement, c'est possible (Mac Intel).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mai 2008)

Leced a dit:


> oui, j'ai restauré mon ibook avec l'archive time machine du macbook pro. A part le problème de mot de passe (voir plus haut), j'ai récupéré mes docs et réglages systèmes sans problème



Oui, c'est vrai, tu l'avais dit. Et c'est bien pour toi !  

Mais j'avais tellement envie qu'une archive TM soit strictement personnelle et confidentielle que j'en ai zappé ta restauration sur un autre Mac... :rose: 

Certes, c'est pratique qu'un nouveau Mac crée sa propre archive de sauvegarde TM, et c'est ennuyeux quand c'est le même Mac avec un(e) disque/carte-mère différent(e), 
mais c'est dommage quelque part qu'une archive TM soit ouverte à tout vent...


----------



## ClM's (8 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> double partition : une au format Mac OS étendu journalisé, et une autre au format FAT 32 .
> 
> AU moyen de l'utilitaire disque dur, bien sûr.
> 
> ...



Si c'est bien a moi que tu repondais le dd que je montrais en lien est bien en FireWire et il fait meme hub de Firewire


----------



## Dom&Com (9 Mai 2008)

Hello à tous ! je suis desperée de lire ces messages sur le forum consacré au TM et de ne rien comprendre  
J'ia un Imac G5 avec Léopard et donc TM, j'ai branché un Disque externe Lacie de 500 Go et je le mets en mode "activé". En revanche j'éteinds mon mac tous les soirs, est ce une bétise pour la sauvegarde ? Ensuite, je n'ai que les éléments sur mon bureau qui sont sauvegardés dans mon TM soit 36,9 Go sur 465 Go, ridicule n'est ce pas ?  
Comment configurer TM correctement svp?
et est ce que je pourrais m'en servir pour faire la passation sur un MBA ?
Merci de vos réponses savantes !


----------



## Leced (9 Mai 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai, tu l'avais dit. Et c'est bien pour toi !
> 
> Mais j'avais tellement envie qu'une archive TM soit strictement personnelle et confidentielle que j'en ai zappé ta restauration sur un autre Mac... :rose:
> 
> ...



Rassure-toi, avant la restauration, l'assistant m'a demandé le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe associé au compte que je voulais restaurer. Protection certes minime, mais pratique en cas de gros pépin avec son ordi.

De plus, j'ai protégé la time capsule par mot de passe et l'accès au réseau wifi est filtré par adresse mac. (manque plus qu'un mur de flammes et la protection sera parfaite )


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mai 2008)

Dom&Com a dit:


> En revanche j'éteinds mon mac tous les soirs, est ce une bétise pour la sauvegarde ?
> Ensuite, je n'ai que les éléments sur mon bureau qui sont sauvegardés dans mon TM soit 36,9 Go sur 465 Go, ridicule n'est ce pas ?   Comment configurer TM correctement svp?
> et est ce que je pourrais m'en servir pour faire la passation sur un MBA ?



Hello,
Quand tu éteins ton Mac, TM enregistre ce qu'il va sauvegarder quand tu le rallumeras : pas de souci !
Cela m'étonne qu'il n'y ait que ton Bureau de sauvegardé : dans les Préférences de TM, on élimine ce qu'on ne veut pas sauvegarder = aurais-tu tout coché sauf le Bureau ?!
Les derniers messages indiquent qu'on peut restaurer une sauvegarde TM sur un autre Mac pourvu qu'on ait le nom du Compte et son mot de passe.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> D'autre part, vu le mode de fonctionnement de Time MAchine qui utilise les "Hard links", il n'est pas possible de distinguer ce qui a réellement été copié depuis la dernière sauvegarde. Connaîtriez-vous une astuce ?



Une autre piste :
 le Dossier de sauvegarde de TM contient un fichier caché du nom de _.Backup.log_ = on devrait pouvoir le lire dans Console, non ?


----------



## Makhno (9 Mai 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Une autre piste :
> le Dossier de sauvegarde de TM contient un fichier caché du nom de _.Backup.log_ = on devrait pouvoir le lire dans Console, non ?



Pas besoin de la console, je viens de l'explorer avec quicklook... Et toujours rien... Seulement le temps des opérations et le nombre de fichiers sauvegardés... 

Je viens de me souvenir de ça... C'est peut-être une solution ? Je n'ai pas le temps de tester là tout de suite, mon estomac et ma copine ne sont pas d'accord. Mais c'est peut-être à voir...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mai 2008)

FabFil a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai ajouté une dizaine de photos dans Aperture et à l'instant, Time Machine vient de se mettre en route pour une sauvegarde de 30 giga (cela correspond bien à la taille de la base de données Aperture).
> J'ai cru à un gag, mais non, Time Machine sauvegarde la totalité de la base



Apple nous donne la solution : ne pas laisser tourner TM pendant qu'on est dans Aperture !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mai 2008)

Ce soir, je trouve une autre réponse à un ennui dans TM : plusieurs d'entre nous sont restés bloqués avec Time machine qui préparait la sauvegarde de façon interminable ("préparation de la sauvegarde en cours").

Il semblerait que ce soit dû parfois aux logiciels anti-virus (encore un logiciel à désactiver quand TM fonctionne ? ), 
ou que cela puisse être résolu d'autres fois en éteignant puis rallumant son DDE de sauvegarde...


----------



## delmic (11 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un eMac, sur lequel sont connectés 2 DD FireWire 400 (en cascade)
je boote sur le premier et j'utilise une partition du second pour Time Machine

Or cela fonctionne mal car la partition affecté à Time Machine se "démonte" régulièrement (alors que la seconde partition du disque reste montée)

Pour l'instant, le seul remède que j'ai trouvé consiste à 

ouvrir utilitaire de disque
sélectionner la partition (qui apparaît en grisé)
cliquer sur le bouton bleu "monter"

Au moment ou je monte le disque, Time Machine repart normalement

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée sur la raison de la disparition régulière d'un volume affecté à Time Machine ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Mai 2008)

As-tu essayé d'inverser l'ordre de cascade de tes deux DDE ? ou de brancher ton DDE TimeMachine autrement ?


----------



## delmic (12 Mai 2008)

Je ne peux pas :
je dispose d' :

1 FW400 160 Go avec 2 ports 400 sur lequel je boote
1 FW400/800 USB2 750 avec 1 port 400 (Time Machine)
1 eMac avec 1 seul port FW400 et pas d'USB2
Donc, je ne peux que brancher dans l'ordre  750 sur 400, puis 400 sur eMac

NB: la raison du boot sur le 160 est que le disque interne est devenu trop petit pour recevoir système + utilisateurs; j'ai peur qu'il le soit aussi pour Time Machine (60 Go)


----------



## delmic (12 Mai 2008)

Nouveauté du jour : à l'allumage, 



le volume :
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 17139

	

		
			
		

		
	
 est devenu :
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 17140


petit tours dans Préf. Syst. / TM / changer de Disque => sélection : 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 17141


Résultat au lancement de : "Sauvegarder maintenant", longue attente sur "préparation" (1h!), puis sauvegarde à priori OK

Est-ce normal docteur ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mai 2008)

Apple décrit plusieurs raisons possibles et normales à une longue Préparation à la sauvegarde TM : 
interruption de la Préparation ou la Sauvegarde précédentes, grande taille des fichiers ou des sauvegardes, connexion lente, mauvaise extinction du Mac, DDE non éjecté, sauvegardes moins que quotidiennes... :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2008)

delmic a dit:


> Nouveauté du jour : à l'allumage,
> 
> le volume :
> 
> ...



J'ai aussi ça chez moi, mais cela dure quelques secondes, le temps que le système reconnaisse que le disque monté soit un disque Time Machine.


----------



## compere (12 Mai 2008)

Bladerunner a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> suivant les conseils de certains assidus du forum, j'ai installé Time Capsule en wi-fi, brancher mon routeur internet en Ethernet dessus et laissé AirPort express indépendante pour la zic.
> Tout marche impec du premier coup , merci
> ...


Bonjour,
Je vois que Bladerunner a bien de la chance. Cela dit, j'aimerais avoir des précisons sur cette installation qui a l'air de fonctionner :  
1) "installer la Time Capsule en wi-fi" : qu'est-ce à dire ? Pas besoin de la relier à mon iMac ? ou à ma Livebox ? A l'un des deux ? Ou à aucun des deux ? 
2) "brancher mon routeur internet en Ethernet sur la TC" : mêmes questions  
3) Je suis très ignare : mais alors à quoi sert AirPort s'il faut des cables ethernet ? Ou peut-on s'en passer ?
Je ne comprends rien...


----------



## Dom&Com (13 Mai 2008)

bah justement je trouve que je n'ai pas grand chose dans les préférences il faut que je vous montre ça je reviens !


----------



## Dom&Com (13 Mai 2008)

Bon le rapport de mon dernier post était les préférences de mon TM sur lequel je n'ai que le bureau de sauvegardé. Désolée pour ce post "cheveu sur la soupe". Sinon, quel est l'avantage d'avoir un mac capsule versus un DDE classique ? merci ! et pardonnez une fois de plus mon ignorance !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mai 2008)

Dom&Com a dit:


> bah justement je trouve que je n'ai pas grand chose dans les préférences !



Va dans _Menu Pomme >Préférences Système > Timemachine > Choisir un Disque de sauvegarde > Options_ pour voir ce que ton TM sauvegarde : tu peux y ajouter des fichiers à exclure (+) ou en enlever (-), et tu finis en cliquant sur _Terminé_.
Dans ton cas, il est probable que le seul fichier à ne pas exclure est le Bureau...


----------



## Tongas (15 Mai 2008)

salut,​ 
J'ai une Time Capsule sur laquelle est connecté un DD en USB.
J'utilise TC en relation avec TMachine pour sauvegarder automatiquement le contenu de mon MacBook.​ 
Ma question : est-il possible de sauvegarder aussi le contenu du DD externe branché en USB sur TC, avec TMachine ?
je n'ai pas trouvé de possiblité de le faire...​ 
sinon, TM pourra-t-il prendre en compte le DD si celui-ci est branché en USB directement sur le Mac ?​ 
merci​


----------



## Tongas (15 Mai 2008)

c'est encore moi !
chaque fois que je démarre mon MB, le DD branché en USB sur TCapsule n'apparaît pas avant que j'aille le chercher sous TCapsule avec le Finder ; résultat, iTunes, qui est en ouverture automatique au démarrage du MB, déclare des erreurs de bibliothèque (fichiers introuvables)
Je dois alors fermer et rouvrir iTunes pour qu'il retrouve ses petits...​ 
comment "monter" mon DD sur le bureau automatiquement au démarrage du MB ?​ 
merci​


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Mai 2008)

Tongas a dit:


> le DD branché en USB sur TCapsule n'apparaît pas avant que j'aille le chercher sous TCapsule avec le Finder​




Comment as-tu formaté ton DDE ? HFS+ ou Fat-32 ?​


----------



## Tongas (15 Mai 2008)

fat32


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Mai 2008)

Alors, ça vaudrait peut-être la peine de passer en HFS+ ?


----------



## Tongas (15 Mai 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Alors, ça vaudrait peut-être la peine de passer en HFS+ ?


sauf que ce DD doit aussi être accedé par un PC...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2008)

Tongas a dit:


> sauf que ce DD doit aussi être accedé par un PC...



Alors 2 partitions : une HFS+ et une FAT 32.


----------



## Tongas (15 Mai 2008)

avec duplication des données ?!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Mai 2008)

Tongas a dit:


> sauf que ce DD doit aussi être accedé par un PC...



Tu peux installer MacDrive (50 $) ou HFSExplorer (gratuit) sur ton PC, pour accéder à ton DDE HFS+. :mouais:


----------



## Tongas (15 Mai 2008)

z'allez me trouver chiant, mais ce DD doit être lisible à partir de plusieurs PC... et je me vois mal installer un SW à chaque fois que je veux le connecter à une (sale) bécane...

laissez tomber, c'est pas bien grave, en plus je me suis rendu compte qu'iTunes commence par mettre des points d'exclamation devant tous les titres de ma bib, avant de finalement lancer la lecture une fois que le DD est monté.

merci

ps: je suis qd même très déçu que Time Machine ne sauvegarde pas le contenu d'un DD branché sur TCapsule... 
pas terrible Apple sur ce coup là


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mai 2008)

Tongas a dit:


> (...)
> ps: je suis qd même très déçu que Time Machine ne sauvegarde pas le contenu d'un DD branché sur TCapsule...
> pas terrible Apple sur ce coup là



J'ai lu qu'il s'agit là d'une mesure de sécurité, les données pouvant être corrompues du fait de l'absence de dispositifs de vérification sur certains disques USB.

Désolé de ne pouvoir entrer dans les détails, mais je n'ai pas tout compris non plus. :rateau:


----------



## Tongas (16 Mai 2008)

merci pour ce feedback, tu as lu ça ou ?

au fait, quand on veut poser une question à Apple, on fait comment ?!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Mai 2008)

Tongas a dit:


> je suis qd même très déçu que Time Machine ne sauvegarde pas le contenu d'un DD branché sur TCapsule...
> pas terrible Apple sur ce coup là



Apple destine le DDE (connecté en USB à la Time Capsule) à devenir le siège d'une sauvegarde des Archives Time Machine contenues dans la Capsule 
(mais pas l'inverse :rateau: ),

et, pour mémoire, autorise tous les ordinateurs Tiger ou XP-Vista à utiliser la Capsule pour y faire leurs sauvegardes TM (cf le Manuel Time Capsule : "_Avec votre Time Capsule, vous pouvez utiliser Time Machine dans Mac OS X Leopard afin deffectuer une copie de sauvegarde du contenu de tous les ordinateurs de votre réseau sans fil ainsi que des ordinateurs connectés à votre Time Capsule via Ethernet_").

Pas mal Apple sur ce coup-là !  


PS : pour sauvegarder ton DDE sur la TC, il faudrait qu'il soit raccordé en USB à un des ordis, et pour le partager entre ton Mac et les PC, activer un Partage 
= c'est plus compliqué, mais ça pourrait fonctionner...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mai 2008)

Tongas a dit:


> merci pour ce feedback, tu as lu ça ou ?


Sur MacBidouile il me semble... dans les commentaires d'une news. Il y avait quelques post très techniques. Une histoire de cache mémoire... je n'ai pas tout compris et il y avait controverse.

Pour poser une question à Apple, tu prends ton téléphone et beaucoup de patience.  

Sinon, tu explores le support sur le site d'Apple et particulièrement les forum de discussions où cette question a eu de grandes chances d'avoir été déjà posée (il faut connaître l'anglais of course).

Mon conseil c'est d'utiliser TC comme Apple a prévu qu'elle soit utilisée. Je l'emploie pour sauvegarder deux appareils et c'est vraiment l'outil idéal pour TM.


@FrançoisMacG : une confusion semble se glisser dans ton post. Pour utiliser TM sur TC, il faut MacOS X Leopard, donc pas de XP ou Vista pris en compte. Les autres ordinateurs dont il est question doivent être en Mac OS X.5 Leopard. Mais rien n'empêche d'utiliser le disque interne de TC comme un disque partagé entre différents OS X. Par contre, rien à faire avec Windows et ses FAT32 ou NTFS, il faut un disque partagé sur le port USB, c'est-à-dire utiliser la TC comme une borne AirPort Extrême.


----------



## Vladimok (16 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours, au demarrage de mon iMac mon Disque dur pour time machine est reconnu comme un lecteur CD/DVD.

Pourquoi ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Mai 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> @FrançoisMacG : une confusion semble se glisser dans ton post. Pour utiliser TM sur TC, il faut MacOS X Leopard, donc pas de XP ou Vista pris en compte.



Effectivement, Tiger, XP et Vista ne peuvent pas "y faire leurs sauvegardes TM" : je n'ai pas pris le temps de me relire correctement... :rose: 


La page 17 du Manuel Time Capsule indique :
"_*Utilisation de Time Capsule sur un réseau sans fil existant :*
Si vous disposez d&#8217;un réseau sans fil, vous pouvez connecter Time Capsule au réseau sans utiliser de câbles ou via Ethernet. Une fois que Time Capsule est connectée au réseau en tant que client, vous pouvez la configurer pour qu&#8217;elle utilise Time Machine sous Mac OS X Leopard 10.5.2 ou ultérieur afin qu&#8217;elle sauvegarde le contenu de tous les ordinateurs Mac OS X Leopard sur le réseau.
Les ordinateurs exécutant une version antérieure de Mac OS X et ceux exécutant Windows XP équipés du Service Pack 2 ou Windows Vista peuvent accéder à Time Capsule pour partager ou sauvegarder les fichiers._"

Donc, comme tu l'as souligné, la TC est une Borne AirPort Extreme  permettant de connecter - en réseau -  des ordis Leopard-Tiger-XP-Vista compatibles à sa norme AirPort,
mais aussi un Disque Dur sur lequel plusieurs ordis Leopard peuvent effectuer chacun leur sauvegarde TM,
et enfin un Disque Dur accessible à Tiger-XP-Vista pour le partage et la copie des fichiers créés par TM Leopard.

J'ai en fait imaginé un instant (jusqu'à ce que tu me reprennes) que Leopard pouvait aussi sauvegarder dans la Time Capsule le contenu d'ordis Tiger-XP-Vista faisant partie d'un réseau fermé ,
mais "_partager et sauvegarder les fichiers_" veut dire "partager et archiver" (et pas sauvegarder avec Time Machine.... ). 
Je rêve, je confonds, et je cafouille, parfois. :bebe:


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2008)

On va te déplacer, ta question n'a rien à faire dans ce fil, j'ai prévenu un modérateur.
Pour ton problème, la fonction recherche est une bonne chose pour trouver des solutions, et je pense que tu aurais du poster dans la partie Internet et Réseaux des forums 

C'est fait&#8230;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Mai 2008)

("Ignorance is bliss" = seuls les imbéciles sont heureux ?   )

Cuk.ch diminue encore une fois notre ignorance quant à l'architecture et au fonctionnement de TimeMachine, en nous faisant nous poser de nouvelles questions...

(Le savoir a une forme de sphère : plus il s'accroît, plus sa surface de contact avec l'inconnu augmente !)


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ("Ignorance is bliss" = seuls les imbéciles sont heureux ?   )
> 
> Cuk.ch diminue encore une fois notre ignorance quant à l'architecture et au fonctionnement de TimeMachine, en nous faisant nous poser de nouvelles questions...
> 
> (Le savoir a une forme de sphère : plus il s'accroît, plus sa surface de contact avec l'inconnu augmente !)



Merci pour le lien, c'est intéressant  même si je ne comprend pas bien tout 


_Pour ma signature, je traduirais bliss par félicité, en référence à la citation originale, dans Matrix. Je ne parlerai pas d'imbécile, mais d'ignorant, nous qui croyons tous savoir _


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Mai 2008)

teo a dit:


> Merci pour le lien, c'est intéressant  même si je ne comprend pas bien tout
> 
> _Pour ma signature, je traduirais bliss par félicité_



Peut-être qu'en commençant par le lien de la première ligne de l'article, tu comprendrais plus de choses ?  


J'avais pensé à _béatitude_...


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2008)

C'est dans le fait qu'il dit qu'on ne peut pas effacer de sauvegarde. Je peux pourtant effacer tout les fichiers que je veux, dans toutes les sauvegardes ou dans une seule. Parle t-il d'une "session entière" de sauvegarde (horaire ? journalière ? hebdomadaire ?)? manuellement, je peux pourtant le faire.

J'ai changé la durée entre chaque sauvegarde comme expliqué, je vais voir si cela fonctionne.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Mai 2008)

teo a dit:


> C'est dans le fait qu'il dit qu'on ne peut pas effacer de sauvegarde.



Apparemment, ce qu'il veut dire, c'est qu'on ne peut pas effacer un fichier d'archive TM autrement qu'en étant le propriétaire du Compte qui l'a créé, et en plus, en utilisant l'application TM : un commentaire affirme même que sudo ne parvient pas à effacer un fichier TM.

Mais une recherche rapide sur le t de sticky bit me dit que ça ne sert qu'à empêcher un autre utilisateur que le propriétaire, d'effacer un fichier : 6ix a peut-être dérapé aussi... :mouais:


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2008)

oualà, quand tu parles comme ça, c'est là que je perd pied, les sudo et autres sticky bit, j'ai pas l'habitude de mettre les doigts dans le terminal


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2008)

Bah ! Ça ne mord pas, le Terminal 

Comme je suis curieux, je m'suis dit : je vais utiliser un de mes disques durs pour essayer Time Machine. Je le laisse posément recopier tout ce qu'il faut pour le premier backup et son indexation. OK. Pendant le w-e, je laisse le disque branché et je vois bien les sauvegardes régulières. OK.
Pendant une petite semaine, je branche le disque en rentrant du turf et tout va bien. OK.
Et ce soir, une dizaine de jours après la première sauvegarde : pan ! v'la que c't'andouille réindexe la totalité du disque de TM. Au bout de 25 minutes, on en était encore paisiblement à l'estimation du temps restant ... Cool.
Je crois que l'expérience TM va s'arrêter là (réindexer 30 GB, c'est gentil, mais j'ai autre chose de prévu pour mon PowerBook !)


----------



## teo (21 Mai 2008)

j'ai toutes mes sauvegardes sans erreur depuis janvier sur un total de 230 Go de données. Je suis repassé à 1h pour les sauvegardes: le passage à 1800 secondes ne change rien à la fréquence horaire des sauvegardes. Pour l'instant, je suis content de cette assurance sur les données  et j'espère que cela va continuer...
Je ne suis pas allé dans le _Terminal_ mais la curiosité m'a fait aller découvrir dans _Console_ tout ce qui se passe en tache de fond et une chose m'a rassurée, un peu plus: le _daemon_ de DiskWarrior qui vérifie et analyse régulièrement mes deux disques, celui de boot et celui de sauvegarde.
Je ne suis pas à l'abri d'une cata mais c'est quand même mieux que de travailler sans filet.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mai 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Bah ! Ça ne mord pas, le Terminal
> 
> Et ce soir, une dizaine de jours après la première sauvegarde : pan ! v'la que c't'andouille réindexe la totalité du disque de TM. Au bout de 25 minutes, on en était encore paisiblement à l'estimation du temps restant ... Cool.



Le Terminal (sudo), ça peut mordre quand même...  

Time machine est une application qui supporte mal d'être malmenée, ou ignorée plus de six jours : capricieuse ? susceptible ? possessive ?
En tout cas, délicate !


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2008)

Je ne l'ai pas laissé 6 jours inactive, la TM : tout au plus 3 jours. Mais il est possible que ce soit un problème de disque (petit doute) donc je refais une tentative avec un autre DD externe [je lui ai laissé la nuit pour faire le premier backup : environ 5h pour 47 GB].


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas laissé 6 jours inactive, la TM : tout au plus 3 jours. Mais il est possible que ce soit un problème de disque (petit doute) donc je refais une tentative avec un autre DD externe [je lui ai laissé la nuit pour faire le premier backup : environ 5h pour 47 GB].


Pour information :

Je n'ai jamais eu de problème comme tu en a décris. Je suis d'accord avec FrançoisMacG, moins on trifouille Time Machine mieux il se porte. Il a sa propre logique de fonctionnement. Il travaille beaucoup avant de faire le backup. Il lui faut mettre de l'ordre dans son catalogue, classer, supprimer, etc... C'est d'autant plus long qu'on aura laissé du temps entre deux sauvegardes et effectué des modifications sur la machine de référence.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mai 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas laissé 6 jours inactive, la TM : tout au plus 3 jours.



Trois jours doivent pouvoir suffire : j'ai donné la limite de six jours parce que j'ai lu sept ("seven") jours, alors que l'article d'Apple parle de plusieurs ("several") jours, 
et qu'il insiste sur le fait d'avoir débranché son DDE pendant ce temps (en ayant omis de Désactiver l'appli TM pendant ce temps, ou en l'ayant débranché pendant que TM est active, je suppose).


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2008)

Hum ...
C'est gentil de me prendre pour un demeuré mais pendant une dizaine de jours, donc, j'ai benoîtement utilisé TM sans rien configurer du tout (sinon le DD externe, bien sûr) de la manière la plus normale qui soit : je suis à la maison, le DD est branché ; je rentre du boulot et je branche le DD (et je vais faire la cuisine, le temps pour TM de faire son backup, forcément plus important (après 18h d'interruptions)).

Si, comme ça, l'envie lui prend de tout réindexer, je trouve cela :
1) fâcheux
2) anormal

Mais vous allez sans doute m'expliquer que j'ai tort ...
À chaque fois qu'un backup s'effectue, il est suivi d'une indexation SpotLight.


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2008)

J'ajouterais que la seule bonne raison pour _tout_ réindexer serait que l'index de SpotLight sur le volume de sauvegarde est corrompu.
Ce qui est anormal.


----------



## Maxime63 (21 Mai 2008)

Salut, est-ce que TM sauvegarde les logiciels ?

Je voudrais reinstaller mon systeme en fait.

Si a la reinstall je fais installer depuis TM, est ce que j'aurai toujours tous mes logiciels, mes codes d'acces dans le trousseau etc ??

Merci 
(répondez rapidement svp c'est urgent.)

Bonne journée


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2008)

Normalement, oui (si tout marche comme prévu ...)


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Mai 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> *répondez rapidement svp c'est urgent.*


Petit rappel :

C'EST PAS UNE HOTLINE ICI !!!

Quand je lis cela j'aurais plutôt tendance à zapper le message:mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mai 2008)

bompi a dit:


> J'ajouterais que la seule bonne raison pour _tout_ réindexer serait que l'index de SpotLight sur le volume de sauvegarde est corrompu.
> Ce qui est anormal



, et qui pourrait donc mériter une Réparation du Disque externe et de ses autorisations
... ou le changement de Disque Externe.


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2008)

Oui mais pas pour les autorisations : un disque non-système n'est pas géré dans ce cas et ce n'est qu'un problème de droits.

Mais effectivement, une corruption physique du disque ou logique du système de fichiers pourrait éventuellement expliquer la chose. C'est donc pour cela que j'ai recommencé avec un nouveau disque formaté de frais.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mai 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Oui mais pas pour les autorisations : un disque non-système n'est pas géré dans ce cas et ce n'est qu'un problème de droits.



C'est ce que je me demandais,
et pourtant macfixit le préconisait ("Repair Permissions : Launch Disk Utility, located in /Applications/Utilities and run the "Repair Disk Permissions" function on both your startup drive and the used for Time Machine then restart.").

Les autres solutions proposées dans la 10.5.2 (y compris pour de rares kernel panics) sont multiples :
- réparer les autorisations du disque interne
- vérifier les privilèges de la partition TM
- changer de DDE
- vider les Caches (Leopard Cache Cleaner, etc)
- regarder dans Console si ce n'est pas un fichier précis qui bloque (et l'éliminer)
- effacer la dernière sauvegarde
- débrancher les hubs
- démarrer en mode sans échec (Shift), pousuivre avec une sauvegarde TM manuelle, et revenir en mode normal
- effacer toute la partition TM et repartir de zéro...


----------



## compere (21 Mai 2008)

Depuis la page 48, j'essaie désespérément de mettre en relation Time Machine et ma Time Capsule. j'ai bien suivi tous les conseils donnés (y compris réinstaller Time Machine), mais quelque chose ne va pas quelque part... Mais où ???
La Capsule est reconnue par le Mac. L'utilitaire Airport la détecte. Mais j'ai l'impression que ma configuration n'est pas bonne. Je ne comprends plus rien !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mai 2008)

compere a dit:


> Depuis la page 48, j'essaie désespérément de mettre en relation Time Machine et ma Time Capsule.



Va voir ailleurs, et tu auras peut-être la réponse !


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2008)

Note que ça n'a pas l'air d'être toujours simple ... (_cf _ici).


----------



## compere (22 Mai 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Va voir ailleurs, et tu auras peut-être la réponse !


J'ai suivi exactement les manipulations, mais le résultat est toujours le même. Juste un doute : le problème peut-il venir de la version du Firmware qui n'est pas 7.3, mais 7.3.1 ? Et je n'ai pas compris comment on peut revenir à une version antérieure ?
Bref, suis-je maudit ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Mai 2008)

Tu n'es pas maudit : tu as juste une Time capsule et une Livebox !  

Alors, va (re)lire la page 1 du topic que je t'ai cité...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Mai 2008)

Un conseil sympathique de macosxhints, pour soulager TM lors de ses sauvegardes horaires en Réseau : archiver ses mails et ses chats par année (quand on en conserve beaucoup et longtemps), et éliminer les RSS devenus inutiles dans Mail, diminue le nombre de liens matériels créés chaque heure, et allège la procédure.


----------



## imacg5mortel (25 Mai 2008)

Je voudrais apporter mon expérience avec TimeMachine:
Au delà de la simple sauvegarde, j'ai eu à réinstaller mon système propre à partir de la sauvegarde Time Machine 2 fois.
La première Leopard plantait sévère sans raison sévère, je ne pouvais rien lancer etc..
La 2ème hier, croyant patcher OS X Leopard pour mettre le bureau étendu dans un iMac qui n'en est pas pourvu à la base==>lors du redemarrage ça bloquait au Spin et j'ai du réinstaller.

La restauration marche trés bien et est fiable (DDE firewire 400).
On retrouve un système neuf.
Mais :
1)Elle nécessite le boot sur le DVD leopard
2)Lente!
3)Dans mon cas Transmission ne laisse pas TM sauvegarder les téléchargements incomplets, du coup on perd quelques téléchargements lourds.
4)Mail et Spotlight doivent tout ré-indexer.
5)La première sauvegarde aprés restauration est d'une lenteur!!!!Je re-sauvegarde le tout dés le début tellement c'est long.
Fiable donc, pas aussi nulle que ça mais quelques défauts.


----------



## LaCocotte (25 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un problème lorsque je lance Time Machine, j'ai un message d'erreur "L'opérationn'a pu etre effectuée. Une erreur est survenue (code -43)"

Je clic sur OK, la fenetre se ferme et puis plus rien...

bref impossible de lancer l'application.

C'est grave docteur?


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2008)

Essaye ça. Les autres posteurs semblent se satisfaire de cette solution.


----------



## LaCocotte (25 Mai 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Essaye ça. Les autres posteurs semblent se satisfaire de cette solution.



Un Grand Merci !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> A savoir que si je choisis de réinstaller Leopard sur mon Mac, que je nomme ma nouvelle session utilisateur de la même manière que l'actuelle, Time Machine va-t-il pouvoir continuer la sauvegarde sur le disque externe que j'utilise ou va-t-il repartir de zéro et recréer une nouvelle base Time Machine?



J'ai ma réponse: Time Machine continue bien la sauvegarde à la suite des précédentes, même après réinstallation totale du système. Sauf qu'évidemment la toute nouvelle sauvegarde sera intégrale.


----------



## Valgio (28 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Je voudrais apporter mon expérience avec TimeMachine:


 
Sans vouloir casser les discutions en cours, j'aurais une question:
Time machine fonctionne t'il sur un iPod 160gb?
Car mon but est d'avoir sur moi toutes mes données en permanance sans devoir faire un biesse copier coller a chaque foix.


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2008)

Rien de tel qu'essayer ... Il faut que ton iPod ait le mode disque dur activé, évidemment, et qu'il soit initialisé pour Mac [pour ne pas l'avoir en FAT32].


----------



## Valgio (28 Mai 2008)

Merci je ne demanderais pas mieux mais j'ai pas encore mon mac... 
Mais dé que je l'ai il y aura droit!!!

j'aurais aimer le savoir avans car j'ai un iPod 60gb et il y as 20gb de musique dessus ca sera un peux juste je pense....


----------



## Fanoo (30 Mai 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

avec TimeMachine, j'ai l'impression que l'on doit choisir 1 seul disque de destination de la sauvegarde.
c'est dommage, j'aurais bien aimé avoir 2 sauvegardes 'TimeMachine' de mon portable : 1 au bureau et 1 a la maison (pour éviter de tout perdre en cas de vol ou de destruction physique : le portable et la sauvegarde à coté).

Savez-vous si on peut le faire ?


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2008)

C'est possible.


----------



## Fanoo (30 Mai 2008)

bompi a dit:


> C'est possible.



Ah ? bon, super ...

mais en pratique, je fais comment ?
a chaque fois que je passe du bureau à la maison (et vice-versa), je dois changer de disque de destination TimeMachine, c'est ça ?


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2008)

Tu demandais _si_ c'était possible, pas _comment_ faire 

Je n'ai pas essayé mais d'autres l'ont fait.
Je pense qu'il suffit de brancher le disque et de le sélectionner dans les préférences.
Je pense aussi qu'il vaut mieux éviter d'avoir les différents disques branchés en même temps.


----------



## Fanoo (30 Mai 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Tu demandais _si_ c'était possible, pas _comment_ faire
> 
> Je n'ai pas essayé mais d'autres l'ont fait.
> Je pense qu'il suffit de brancher le disque et de le sélectionner dans les préférences.
> Je pense aussi qu'il vaut mieux éviter d'avoir les différents disques branchés en même temps.



Ok, merci.
cela confirme ce que je craignais : il faut "manuellement" changer de disque à chaque fois.
pas très "Apple", tout ça...


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Il y a une grosse mise a jour de Léopard qui est a nos portes elle propose pitetre une solution!!?


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2008)

Fanoo a dit:


> Ok, merci.
> cela confirme ce que je craignais : il faut "manuellement" changer de disque à chaque fois.
> pas très "Apple", tout ça...


Je me suis mal exprimé : tu n'as besoin de choisir le disque pour TM que la première fois où tu l'utilises (le disque). Après, quel que soit le disque déjà configuré que tu branches, TM le reconnaîtra et fera son travail.

Je pense simplement que si tu branches en même temps le disque de la maison et celui du bureau, TM aura peut-être du mal à s'y retrouver.

Bien entendu je n'en suis qu'au stade des suppositions, n'ayant pas fait l'opération moi-même.


----------



## monvilain (30 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je me lance enfin dans TM (utilisation PRO)

Je viens de lire les posts mais ils sont nombreux....

des questions persistes:

-Quand TM relance t'il une sauvegarde intégrale? 
A priori, pas quand on débranche le disque externe de backup, si j'ai bien compris?
Quand on desactive alors?

-Concernant le delai entre les sauvegardes, il semblerait qu'il soit reglé à 1 heure.
Mon TM indique: derniére sauvegarde a 21:35, suivante a  21:57.
Comment est-ce possible?

-Enfin, quels reglages sont à desactiver pour la sauvegarde:
Mise en veille? economiseur ? etc...


Merci beaucoup....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mai 2008)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> des questions persistes:
> 
> -Quand TM relance t'il une sauvegarde intégrale?
> 
> ...



La sauvegarde est intégrale quand tous les fichiers viennent d'être modifiés = après un changement de carte-mère (adresse MAC) ou après une restauration TM.
Une sauvegarde horaire prend du temps : cela prend environ de 3 à 30 minutes par heure, selon le nombre et la taille des fichiers modifiés l'heure précédente.
Si une sauvegarde horaire est interrompue (mise en veille, ...), elle sera automatiquement reprise là où elle a été interrompue (quand on se relogguera à nouveau).


Les réponses étaient dans les pages précédentes, mais 58 pages à lire d'affilée, ça commence à saoûler... :sleep:


----------



## bompi (31 Mai 2008)

Ah bon ? 

Ce matin, curieusement, la première sauvegarde s'est faite en peu de temps (quelques minutes : normal, quoi). La deuxième a duré 55 minutes. La troisième une poignée de secondes (TM a dû se dire qu'avec la suée prise lors de la deuxième, il pouvait se reposer pendant la troisième, et qu'il se reprendrait pour la quatrième).
Parfois difficile à suivre, le comportement de TM


----------



## monvilain (31 Mai 2008)

Merci François de ce précisions.

effectivement j'avais le souvenir d'avoir vu les réponses mais je ne retrouvais pas.


----------



## red-ader (1 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir
Je suis un nouvel utilisateur Mac et je me lance avec Time Machine et je sollicite votre aide

le disque dur de mon MacBookPro a 3 partitions:
- la partition de Mac OS
- une partition pour mes données personnelles (en FAT 32)
- une partition avec Windows XP (en FAT 32) (pour des logiciels professionnels)

Lorsque je lance Time Machine, celui-ci sauvegarde uniquement la partition Mac OS. Or, je souhaiterais également sauvegardé ma partition de données personnelles.

Est-ce possible ? Comment faut-il s'y prendre ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## anthoprotic (1 Juin 2008)

pourquoi ne pas simplement mettre tes donnees sur Mac Os?


----------



## divoli (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Une question concernant mon utilisation de TM.

Vu la façon dont j'utilise mon ordinateur et ma politique de sauvegarde, j'ai réglé TM (via l'application Time Machine Editor) de sorte que les sauvegardes se fassent une fois par semaine (à un jour et une heure déterminée).

Je voudrais savoir ce que se passerait si d'une manière sporadique je faisais une sauvegarde intermédiaire ("sauvegarder maintenant). La précédente (qui datera donc de moins d'une semaine) sera-t'elle effacée, puisque je lis que seules les sauvegardes hebdomadaires sont conservés jusqu'à saturation du disque ?


----------



## Valgio (2 Juin 2008)

Du peux que je connaisse de Time Machine il me semble quil sauvegarde tout et conserve les fichiers qui ont étés modifiés depuis la dernière sauvegarde sans écraser les anciens !!! Ce qui permet par ex quand je retourne dans le temps de remonter chercher un fichier tel quil était à cette date et de garder le fichier actuel en plus !

Donc Time Machine ne fait pas un bête backup il conserve toutes évolutions des données.

Si je me trompe mea-culpa !!!


----------



## Chamyky (2 Juin 2008)

J'ai récemment eu quelques problèmes sur mon MacBook suite à la mise à jour de Leopard (démarrage avec roue qui tourne sans fin). Après quelques tests j'ai décidé de tout simplement restaurer avec ma dernière sauvegarde Time Machine.

Cependant, à 50,6%, le processus s'enlise, Mac OS X affiche un temps restant de plus en plus long, soudainement la barre d'avancement se fige, l'écran devient totalement gris exception faite de la souris, et - boom - la Console d'Erreur du Programme d'Installation Apple (ou quelque chose approchant, vous avez saisi l'idée) apparaît. Avec quelques dizaines de lignes d'erreur pour la plupart différentes, elle ne m'a pas vraiment aidé à part m'apprendre que tel dossier n'avait pu être créé à cause d'une certaine erreur d'uid, je croit.
Si des informations plus poussées sont nécessaires, je recommencerai... chose que j'ai déjà faite une fois, et le même blocage s'est produit au même pourcentage !

J'ai pensé à une erreur de disque ou de la sauvegarde Time Machine, et aie donc lancé une vérification du disque avec l'Utilitaire. Cependant, ce dernier m'a répondu que le disque était en parfait état, et qu'il n'avait par conséquent rien pu faire.

Une fois rentré chez moi, je vais essayer de formater d'abord mon ordinateur (conseillez-vous le formatage total ou uniquement la partiton concernée ? le total aura probablement plus d'effet mais entrainera également ll'effacement de ma partition Windows) puis de relancer le processus de restauration.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une question concernant mon utilisation de TM.
> 
> ...



D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, c'est la première des sauvegardes journalières de la semaine qui serait conservée ad æternam. 
Si c'est bien vrai, il faut alors savoir quand commence la semaine pour TM...


----------



## surfbmx (3 Juin 2008)

j'avoue ne pas avoir lu les 59 pages, mais time machine ne servirait pas à récupérer les données d un ordi pour les mettre sur un autre tout neuf??

j'ai trouvé ça comme réponse, mais je ne suis pas sûr en fait que ça soit bien ce que je cherche



anthoprotic a dit:


> Oui tu peux, voici comment:
> 
> Tu as un nouveau Mac, tu met le DVD de Léopard et tu clique sur utilitaire (sans installer). Tu clique sur l'utilitaire de restauration Time Machine et tu restaure ton Mac à la date que tu veux
> 
> ...





tout serait réinstallé?(musique CLASSEE dans itunes, logiciels, vidéos...?)


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2008)

Bin oui. Évidemment, il faut avoir installé au préalable Leo sur le Mac destination.


----------



## Makhno (3 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Bin oui. Évidemment, il faut avoir installé au préalable Leo sur le Mac destination.



Je confirme. Quand j'ai essayé la restauration avec TM j'ai d'abord formaté le disque dur puis TM a réclamé un léopard dans celui-ci avant d'accepter de faire son boulot... 
Encore une différence avec un clone quoi...


----------



## Valgio (3 Juin 2008)

A vous lire tous on à l'impression que vous faite confiance à votre machine :mouais: c'est déroutant! Quand cest un Vista ou d'un Xp il y a toujours une couille et quand je dis TOUJOURS je nexagère pas :affraid:

Jai formaté :hosto: plus de PC qua mon tour quand jétais vendeur et je peux vous dire que même réinstallé avec limage disque de la marque ca plante :rateau: parfois on ne sait pas pourquoi, ou bien plusieurs pc portable quon exposait donc tout neuf ! Ils plantaient tout seul dans la réserve durant leurs premières installations et le pire est quaprès on vend ça aux gens !!!!


----------



## surfbmx (3 Juin 2008)

super! merci pour vos réponses, c'est rassurant!!

Valgio, moi je ne suis pas sur vista, donc je suis plein d'espoir, logique!!D)


----------



## Dan le breton (3 Juin 2008)

relu les articles dont les liens mais pas de reponse
voila le disque ou il y avait Time machine est arrivé au total de sa capacite (dixit Time machine) alors il ne previens pas et me dit simplement disque plein derniere sauvegarde ce jour 14h
Arghhh! il a effacer les anciennes sauvegarde et repris a zero sans prevenir 
j'ai beau chercher dans les preferences que neni rien qui fasse qu'il previenne avant de repartir de zero ce qui fait que les sauvegardes faites depuis 2 mois sont perdus Time machine ne me sert plus a rien a partir de ce jour
je trouve fort de café qu'il fasse cela 
je pense que je n'ai pas configurer quelque chose mais quoi ? je vous demande de l'aide 
si tel est Time machine il y a un hic, avant de se remettre a zero il devrait y avoir une alerte ou un effacement degressif ?j'avais des sauvegardes du 02 janvier il devrait effacer janvier pour faire de la place, pas tout effacer ?
a vous lire Kenavo


----------



## Jean-Baptiste Staebler (3 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 

Depuis une ou deux semaines, mon Time Machine est incapable de me donner la date et l'heure de la dernière sauvegarde ! Pourtant celle-ci a bien lieu ! Et quand on "entre dans TM", on peut toutes les consulter, avec leur date et heure.
Ceci avant la mise à jour 10.5.3, qui n'a eu aucun effet si ce n'est d'empêcher la sauvegarde (pb résolu avec une réparation des autorisations de disque).

Je vous remercie de votre aide. Voici deux captures d'écran pour illustrer mes propos :


----------



## Chamyky (3 Juin 2008)

Bon, apparemment personne n'a d'idée. En tous cas, l'effacement n'a rien donné.
Je viens de lire que Leopard était requis pour pouvoir restaurer un disque ; rien de tel ne m'a été signalé et la restauration s'effectue sans problème (enfin, façon de parler...).

J'ai récupéré le log d'erreur et l'ait joint à la discussion. Si quelqu'un arrive à y trouver un indice sur le problème, merci d'avance.

Voir la pièce jointe 17377


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Juin 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> J'ai récemment eu quelques problèmes sur mon MacBook suite à la mise à jour de Leopard (démarrage avec roue qui tourne sans fin). Après quelques tests j'ai décidé de tout simplement restaurer avec ma dernière sauvegarde Time Machine.



Tes problèmes ont été décrits par macfixit qui conseille de réparer les autorisations et de débrancher les périphériques, avant d'essayer un démarrage Sans échec, un reset de NVRAM-PRAM ou de s'attaquer aux startup items et Exensions : ça ne te sera utile que si tu as un clone...

Si tu n'as pas de clone, tu ne peux logiquement (j'ai déjà soulevé la question, un peu plus haut, mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse définitive) pas réparer les autorisations de l'archive TM (j'ai lu que c'était possible, mais le dogme veut qu'on ne puisse réparer les autorisations que dans une partition OS X bootable),

mais tu peux essayer de réinstaller avec Time Machine en choisissant une date éloignée (= à un moment où les autorisations n'étaient pas encore corrompues),

ou tenter DiskWarrior (qui semble réparer essentiellement les liens matériels, mais peut-être aussi d'autres choses ?).


----------



## Chamyky (4 Juin 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ...Tes problèmes ont été décrits par macfixit...



Merci de l'indication, mais il est désormais trop tard pour moi pour tenter quoi que ce soit, étant donné que mes premières tentatives de restauration ont effacé la partition.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ...mais tu peux essayer de réinstaller avec Time Machine en choisissant une date éloignée (= à un moment où les autorisations n'étaient pas encore corrompues)...



Je vais essayer cela.
Je projette également de restaurer après formatage total, mais auparavant il me faut sauvegarder la partition Windows.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ...ou tenter DiskWarrior (qui semble réparer essentiellement les liens matériels, mais peut-être aussi d'autres choses ?).



Je n'ai malheureusement pas cet outil.


----------



## NoobSmoke (5 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Bon vous comprendrez que je n'ai pas envie de me taper 60 pages en nétant pas sûr de tomber sur la même question que je vais poser*:

C'est la première fois que j'utilise un DD-E sur un mac, j'aimerais savoir si, lorsque je suspends ou éteint mon iMac (alu), je dois éjecter le disque dur que j'utilise pour time machine avant extinction*? 

Dois-je éteindre le DD-E lorsque je ne men sers pas*?

voilà*


----------



## Jean-Baptiste Staebler (5 Juin 2008)

Salut, 

Tu fais comme tu veux ; l'ordinateur ne tentera pas de sauvegarde si le disque n'est pas branché. 
Et l'extinction de celui-ci éjecte automatiquement tous les disques externes donc pas besoin d'éjecter.


----------



## New_Leopard (13 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord merci à tous les vénérables qui prennent le temps de répondre à de jeunes switchers tels que moi. Vos conseils nous sont bien utiles. 

Ma question est simple : 
j'ai un DD ext dont une partition est consacrée à ma sauvegarde TM. Cette partition étant un peu petite, je souhaiterais "transférer" ma sauvegarde sur un nouveaux DD de plus grande capacité. Comment dois-je m'y prendre ?

Petite précision :
Je ne veux pas faire un simple "changement de disque dur" mais bien un "transfert" c'est à dire garder l'historique de mes sauvegardes effectuées jusqu'à ce jour ( et non pas commencer une nouvelle sauvegarde sur un nouveau DD à partir d'aujourd'hui ce qui me ferait perdre tous mes anciennes récupérations) - j'espère que je suis clair lol

Veuillez m'excuser par avance si la réponse figure déjà dans les 60 pages du post mais j'ai jeté l'éponge à la 25ème lol

Merci d'avance à ceux qui sauront me répondre 

Jeune switcher


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Juin 2008)

La réponse a été donnée un peu plus loin que la 25e page, mais pour la retrouver...

Pour changer de disque TM :
tu désactives TM dans Préférences Système,
tu restaures ton archive TM sur le nouveau disque dur avec Utlitaire de Disque (ou tu clones avec CarbonCopyCloner),
tu débranches le vieux disque,
tu baptises le nouveau disque du même nom que l'ancien,
tu réactives TM dans Préférences Système,
et tu vérifies que TM sauvegarde bien sur le nouveau disque (si ça ne marche pas, tu sélectionnes dans TM _Changer de disque_ pour _Aucun_, et tu recommences pour _Mon nouveau disque_),

et quand ça fonctionne, tu désactives TM, tu débranches le nouveau disque, tu rebranches l'ancien, tu le renommes, tu rebranches le nouveau disque, et tu réactives TM.

Ouf !


----------



## New_Leopard (13 Juin 2008)

Merci François MacGé

Je savais que je n'aurais pas du m'arrêter à la 24ème page. lol 

Ce n'est pas aussi simple et intuitif que ça mais je devrais m'en sortir. (dmg qu'apple n'est pas prévu le coup...) En tout cas, merci. 

J'ai deux autres petites questions :

1/ J'ai acheté mon imac avec Tiger et le CD de mise à jour Tiger => Leopard. J'ai lu plus haut qu'on pouvait en cas de gros pépin restaurer à partir de la sauvegarde Time Machine et le DVD d'install de Leo grace à utilitaire de disque. 
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si ça marche aussi de la même façon avec le DVD de Mise à niveau Tiger => Leopard ? Comment dois-je procéder ? Installer Tiger puis demander lors de la mise à niveau de Leo. la restauration à partir de ma sauvegarde TM ? ou autrement ?

2/ Sur mon DD je me suis fait 2 partitions : 1 pour TM et sauvegarder ainsi tous mes docs ; 1 autre pour un OS neuf complet : Leo avec les mises à jour jusqu'à 10.5.3
Pourquoi me direz-vous ? Dans mon esprit, je me suis dit qu'ainsi en cas de gros pépin (à nouveau) je pourrais démarrer sur l'OS "neuf", le cloner sur ma partition principale pour avoir un OS vierge et tout beau tout propre puis récupérer mes docs depuis la sauvegarde TM sur la 2ème partition. (tout le monde suit toujours ? )
Mon problème est justement comment réaliser cette dernière étape ? Si j'active TM, ne risque-t-il pas de créer un dossier de sauvegarde de mon nouveau système ? Y a-t-il une manip particulière à réaliser (genre nommer la petite maison du nouveau système  de manière identique à celle de l'ancien système) ? 

Je sais tout ceci est un peu tordu mais c'est la 1ère fois que je fais de la sauvegarde et c'est mon 1er mac... 

Encore une fois merci à ceux ou celles qui pourront me répondre et désolé pour ces questions (peut-être naïves). Si seulement Apple pensait à mettre quelques docs utilisateurs de son système... C'est simplissime 90% du temps mais les 10% qui restent sont compliqués pour nous jeunes switcheurs.

Enfin, ne crachons pas sur la soupe, j'adore mon Imac !!!!!! :rateau:

Merci


----------



## Makhno (13 Juin 2008)

New_Leopard a dit:


> Merci François MacGé
> 
> Je savais que je n'aurais pas du m'arrêter à la 24ème page. lol
> 
> Ce n'est pas aussi simple et intuitif que ça mais je devrais m'en sortir. (dmg qu'apple n'est pas prévu le coup...) En tout cas, merci.



Un conseil : passe par Carbon copy cloner, plusieurs utilisateurs ont eu des soucis en utilisant utilitaire de disque... 



New_Leopard a dit:


> J'ai deux autres petites questions :
> 
> 1/ J'ai acheté mon imac avec Tiger et le CD de mise à jour Tiger => Leopard. J'ai lu plus haut qu'on pouvait en cas de gros pépin restaurer à partir de la sauvegarde Time Machine et le DVD d'install de Leo grace à utilitaire de disque.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si ça marche aussi de la même façon avec le DVD de Mise à niveau Tiger => Leopard ? Comment dois-je procéder ? Installer Tiger puis demander lors de la mise à niveau de Leo. la restauration à partir de ma sauvegarde TM ? ou autrement ?



Nan nan : c'est aussi simple que si tu avais le cd de leopard acheté à la fnac. Sauf que le tien n'a pas la belle boîte et n'est pas gris et ne contient pas tout ce qui est vendu avec ton iMac (iLife) mais aussi le Apple Hardware Test (ces deux dernières choses sont sur tes cd de tiger). 

[EDIT] 
Je suis pas clair là... Je mélange les choses qui sont sur un CD vendu avec ton mac et rien que le tien et les CD d'OS... 
Un cd vendu avec ta machine : gris, en 2 cd, avec l'OS, iLife, Apple Hardware test (c'est écrit dessus). Il ne marche que pour ta machine (il y est "attaché"). 
Un CD d'upgrade vers léo vendu dans le commerce : juste l'OS, pour n'importe quelle machine
Ton CD de mise à jour : juste l'OS, attaché à ta machine. Il s'appelle mise à jour mais contient l'OS en entier et se comporte comme le CD précédent. Sauf qu'il ne marche que sur ton mac à toi 
C'est plus clair non ? 
[/EDIT]

En gros si tu voulais réinstaller leopard, tu mets ton cd de mise à niveau et ça fait comme si tu installais leo. Oublié tiger !



New_Leopard a dit:


> 2/ Sur mon DD je me suis fait 2 partitions : 1 pour TM et sauvegarder ainsi tous mes docs ; 1 autre pour un OS neuf complet : Leo avec les mises à jour jusqu'à 10.5.3
> Pourquoi me direz-vous ? Dans mon esprit, je me suis dit qu'ainsi en cas de gros pépin (à nouveau) je pourrais démarrer sur l'OS "neuf", le cloner sur ma partition principale pour avoir un OS vierge et tout beau tout propre puis récupérer mes docs depuis la sauvegarde TM sur la 2ème partition. (tout le monde suit toujours ? )



Oui !!  C'est ce que je fais aussi...  



New_Leopard a dit:


> Mon problème est justement comment réaliser cette dernière étape ? Si j'active TM, ne risque-t-il pas de créer un dossier de sauvegarde de mon nouveau système ? Y a-t-il une manip particulière à réaliser (genre nommer la petite maison du nouveau système de manière identique à celle de l'ancien système) ?



Tu as vu juste quand tu penses que TM va créer un nouveau dossier. 
C'est pour ça que ta sauvegarde de 10.5.3 doit être faite par un clone de ton disque dur interne, après avoir fait au moins une fois une sauvegarde avec TM. 
Et après il te sera alors tout à fait possible de restaurer ton clone puis de le mettre à jour avec une sauvegarde TM plus récente... 



New_Leopard a dit:


> Je sais tout ceci est un peu tordu mais c'est la 1ère fois que je fais de la sauvegarde et c'est mon 1er mac...



Nan c'est pas tordu, tu as raison de vouloir être sûr de ton système de sauvegarde !! Je me suis posé à peu près les mêmes questions...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Juin 2008)

Makno, je vais te contrarier une nouvelle fois. 

Si New Leopard a acheté un Mac avec le DVD Tiger et le DVD d'upgrade Leopard en Octobre dernier (juste quand Leopard est sorti et que les Mac neufs étaient vendus avec Tiger), il risque fort de devoir d'abord réinstaller Tiger avant de pouvoir faire la mise à niveau Leopard, et pouvoir alors seulement appliquer la restauration TimeMachine : les disques auxquels je pense étaient "bridés", même s'ils étaient gracieusement offerts.

Mais je me trompe peut-être.


----------



## Makhno (13 Juin 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Makno, je vais te contrarier une nouvelle fois.
> 
> Si New Leopard a acheté un Mac avec le DVD Tiger et le DVD d'upgrade Leopard en Octobre dernier (juste quand Leopard est sorti et que les Mac neufs étaient vendus avec Tiger), il risque fort de devoir d'abord réinstaller Tiger avant de pouvoir faire la mise à niveau Leopard, et pouvoir alors seulement appliquer la restauration TimeMachine : les disques auxquels je pense étaient "bridés", même s'ils étaient gracieusement offerts.
> 
> Mais je me trompe peut-être.




J'ai ce DVD d'upgrade (8 !! ). Et ça marche niquel... Mes CD de tigers ne me servent plus que pour l'appel hardware test ou pour iLife... 
Et j'ai déjà réinstallé plusieurs fois pendant des phases de tests et jamais je n'ai eu besoin de mes CD "gris"... 

Me souvenais même pas que tu m'avais déjà contrarié...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Juin 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> J'ai ce DVD d'upgrade (8 !! ). Et ça marche niquel... Mes CD de tigers ne me servent plus que pour l'appel hardware test ou pour iLife...
> Et j'ai déjà réinstallé plusieurs fois pendant des phases de tests et jamais je n'ai eu besoin de mes CD "gris"...



Au temps pour moi : c'est vrai que ce qui caractérise le DVD d'upgrade, c'est qu'il n'accepte d'installer son Système que s'il détecte un OS X déjà installé, 
et quand on réinstalle, c'est qu'il y a déjà un OS X (même s'il est de même niveau !). 

(_PS : ton post est nickel !_ )


----------



## surfbmx (15 Juin 2008)

bon ça va faire un peu le post qui sert à rien, mais je voulais remercier pour le coup de main!
j'ai installé très facilement toutes mes données sur un nouveau macbook grâce à TM, et j'étais rassuré dès que j'ai eu la réponse ici.
c'est vraiment top comme ce système! mes potes sur windows hallucinaient!!


----------



## Makhno (16 Juin 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Au temps pour moi : c'est vrai que ce qui caractérise le DVD d'upgrade, c'est qu'il n'accepte d'installer son Système que s'il détecte un OS X déjà installé,
> et quand on réinstalle, c'est qu'il y a déjà un OS X (même s'il est de même niveau !).
> 
> (_PS : ton post est nickel !_ )




Ben dans mon souvenir, j'ai déjà installé OS X avec ce DVD d'upgrade sur un disque dur que je venais de formater... Je comptais faire une restauration TM et bien consciencieux, j'avais formaté avant. Et TM veut un OS X pour faire son boulot. J'ai alors utilisé mon DVD d'upgrade et hop c'était parti...


----------



## Makhno (16 Juin 2008)

surfbmx a dit:


> bon ça va faire un peu le post qui sert à rien, mais je voulais remercier pour le coup de main!
> j'ai installé très facilement toutes mes données sur un nouveau macbook grâce à TM, et j'étais rassuré dès que j'ai eu la réponse ici.
> c'est vraiment top comme ce système! mes potes sur windows hallucinaient!!



De rien pour le coup de main 
C'est top mais à mon goût, un clone sous le coude c'est pas mal non plus... Mon disque TM fait le difficile depuis hier soir. Il ne veut plus monter... Réparation impossible, etc... Bref, je vais réinitialiser la sauvegarde... 
C'est pas encore totalement fiable je trouve. Je crois que je vais prendre une licence pour SuperDuper et faire un clonage incrémentiel. Mise à jour rapide du clone tous les jours, ça c'est chouette. 
Et pour profiter quand même de l'outil TM, je vais me créer une petite partition sur mon DD interne, juste histoire de pouvoir remonter de une semaine environ dans le temps juste sur mon User, histoire de pouvoir corriger une boulette... Si le DD interne pète, je m'en fous de perdre la sauvegarde TM, j'aurais mon clone...


----------



## New_Leopard (16 Juin 2008)

Bonjour Makhno,

Avant tout Merci pour tes réponses éclairées et le temps pris. 

Au sujet de l'échange ci-dessous :


> Citation:
> Envoyé par New_Leopard
> Mon problème est justement comment réaliser cette dernière étape ? Si j'active TM, ne risque-t-il pas de créer un dossier de sauvegarde de mon nouveau système ? Y a-t-il une manip particulière à réaliser (genre nommer la petite maison du nouveau système de manière identique à celle de l'ancien système) ?





> Tu as vu juste quand tu penses que TM va créer un nouveau dossier.
> C'est pour ça que ta sauvegarde de 10.5.3 doit être faite par un clone de ton disque dur interne, après avoir fait au moins une fois une sauvegarde avec TM.
> Et après il te sera alors tout à fait possible de restaurer ton clone puis de le mettre à jour avec une sauvegarde TM plus récente...



J'ai pris le temps de reparcourir les 60 pages sur Time Machine, il semble que l'on puisse récupérer quand même les éléments de sa sauvegarde TM à partir d'un syst neuf si on prend la précaution d'indiquer le même utilisateur (nom de la petite maison). Cette précaution pourrait permettre de récupérer la totalité de sa sauvegarde (j'utilise le conditionnel car j'ai besoin de confirmer).

Il parait aussi qu'on pourrait récupérer des données de la sauvegarde TM grace à l'utilitaire de disque et la récupération de données.

Pour clarifier mon propos, le jour où j'ai un gros pb qui plante ma partition principale, je souhaiterais pouvoir formatter ma partition principale, cloner mon syst vierge et propre de tout pb et récupérer mes données perso de ma sauvegarde TM. Je veux éviter d'utiliser un clone de mon syst principal car si j'ai un virus et que je m'en aperçois après avoir effectuer mon clone, le virus restera toujours sur mon syst... (je ne sais pas si c bcp plus clair mais l'idée est là )

En gros, j'ai :
- 1 DD ext avec partition 1 = clone du syst "à neuf" (pour pouvoir redémarrer sur cette partition en cas de pb sur la partition principale) = OS X 10.5.3
- même DD ext avec partition 2 = sauvegarde TM (Données perso)
- DD principal de mon IMAC = OS X 10.5.2 + Données perso

Si mon DD principal plante alors je démarre sur la partition 1 de mon DD ext, je reformate la partition principale de mon DD IMAC, je clone la partition 1 de mon DD ext sur mon DD principal puis je récupère les données sur ma sauvegarde TM. (voilà l'idéal)

Est-ce que je peux avoir votre retour là dessus ? Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Juin 2008)

Outre qu'il n'y a pas de virus sur Mac (juste des bugs et des plantages-incompatiblités), 

l'idée est que TM permet de restaurer le Système à une date antérieure à un bug-plantage (on restaurera ensuite les derniers fichiers sauvegardés par TM en les choisissant judicieusement un par un),

et que le clone permet surtout une réparation du Disque Interne 
(mais est aussi la base d'une restauration TM, restauration plus rapide qu'une restauration TM avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD lors d'une clean reinstall).

En résumé, TM et Clone sont complémentaires pour faire face à toute éventualité (sauf les crashes de DDE...) = au choix, tu peux restaurer ton Système à avant-hier ou la semaine dernière avec TM, tu peux restaurer ton clone, tu peux restaurer telle archive de TM qui te plaît, et tu peux restaurer TM sur le clone restauré ou sur un OS réinstallé de neuf avec le DVD !


----------



## New_Leopard (16 Juin 2008)

Merci François MacGé

En résumé, c tout bon je n'ai pas à m'inquiéter une minute et au pire, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour réinstaller mon système à neuf  J'adore MAC OS X !!

Une petite dernière au passage (ce n'est pas le bon endroit je sais). Je suis toujours en 10.5.2 sur ma partition principale car lorsque j'ai essayé d'installer la mise à jour 10.5.3 (pas la combo je précise), l'ordi à planté et double redémarrage. Du coup, je flippe de passer en 10.5.3 (même si je n'ai eu aucun pb avec les mises à jours précédentes). Est-ce que je risque qq ch ou pas du tout ?

Sinon, j'ai mis à jour mon clone en 10.5.3 à partir de la combo (et pas de la mise à jour) et c passé niquel. Dois je privilégier la combo ? Est-ce que ça peut venir d'une réparation des authorisations ? (j'ai lu ça qq part)

Merci

NB : désolé que ça ne figure pas dans le bon post (au besoin merci de me réorienter  )


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (16 Juin 2008)

Salut les ami(e)s 

Je m'excuse également si la réponse est dans les 60 pages... mais là si je commence à tout lire demain matin j'y suis encore...

Je vais avoir mon premier MBP 15" fin juillet (Youpi au passage:love avec un DD-interne de 200 Go. Je souhaite (comme beaucoup) utiliser TM. 

Questions :

1)J'ai entendu dire qu'il faut calculer un ratio de 1,5 de son DD-interne pour connaitre la capacité de son DD-externe à prendre, exact ?

2) Donc faut que je vise dans le 500 Go. Ok acheter 500 Go juste pour TM les boules, donc je compte le partitionner à 350 Go... et utiliser le reste pour autres choses qu'en pensez-vous ?

3) Je compte prendre celui-là : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...l-Edition-500-Go-8-Mo-7200-tr-min-USB-2-0.htm mais il est vendu avec un satané logiciel de sauvegarde, à la première connexion de pourrais le formater en HFS+ ? 

Merci et désolé car vous devez en avoir marre de vous répétez 

Merci


----------



## Makhno (17 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> 1)J'ai entendu dire qu'il faut calculer un ratio de 1,5 de son DD-interne pour connaitre la capacité de son DD-externe à prendre, exact ?
> 
> 2) Donc faut que je vise dans le 500 Go. Ok acheter 500 Go juste pour TM les boules, donc je compte le partitionner à 350 Go... et utiliser le reste pour autres choses qu'en pensez-vous ?
> 
> ...




1 - Pour le 1,5 de ratio, tout dépend de ce que tu sauvegardes, si tu exclus certaines parties de ton système ou pas. 
Ceci dit, de la place sur un DD externe, ce ne sera jamais perdu !!

2 - C'est envisageable. Enfin, je crois ... Perso je ne sauve pas tout mon système avec TM, si d'autres peuvent parler taille c'est cool 
Ceci dit, tu peux sauvegarder aussi bien ton système pour 250 Go en utilisant TM pour les dossiers sensibles uniquement (avec 50Go t'as largement de quoi voir venir) et en utilisant un clone que tu fais régulièrement pour sauver l'entièreté du système. 
Si tu as lu tout le topic, tu as du voir que certains ont eu des problèmes avec leurs sauvegardes... 
Ici puis ici par exemple tu comprends certaines choses...
Bref, ne pas mettre tous ses ufs dans le même panier... Enfin, ce n'est que mon humble avis... de macuser de moins d'un an... :rateau:

3 - Tu ne seras sûrement pas le premier a avoir ce DD sur mac !  Et tu n'auras pas le choix, il faudra le formater en HFS+ pour pouvoir utiliser TM...


----------



## electrods256 (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour a tous!

Alors voila.

- après m'être mis sur mac 10.5, j'ai décider d'exploiter la nouveauté de Léopard : time Machine.
j'ai alors acheté Time capsule afin d'avoir un disque dur externe pratique.
aucun problème quant a la sauvegarde sauf que maintenant, j'ai, sur mon bureau un icone en forme de disque ( pas un CD ) comme un disque dur ayant pour nom : "backup de imac de ****". a l'interieur de celui ci je vois une série de dossier ayant pour non des dates genre " 28-06-07-330330"

a quoi cela correspond t'il? a quoi sert t'il? puis-je l'éjecter?

- je crois avoir bien compris l'intérêt de time machine et time capsule quant a la possibilité de récupérer un fichier perdu depuis longtemps ou supprimé par erreur.
mais si mon ordinateur plante carrément? ou que je décide de le changer,
que puis-je faire?
est ce que je peu redémarrer mon nouvel ordi directement grâce a la sauvegarde de mon systeme sur time capsule???
si oui, comment?

ou est ce que je doit réinstaller mon système grâce à mon CD d'installation et que par la suite je récupère mes fichier?
si oui, comment?

ou alors est ce que c'est impossible???

merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

electrods256


----------



## kadet55 (17 Juin 2008)

le disc sur ton bureau est ton disc time machine celui que tu as designer a time machine deans preference systeme .
si tu l'ejecte il ne pourra pas faire les sauvegarde .

si ton mac crach et que tu change le disc dur tu pourras reinstaller ta sauvegarde et tu auras ton mac comme il etait a la derniere sauvegarde .


----------



## electrods256 (17 Juin 2008)

d'accord 

merci pour les réponses rapide! c'est cool!

et pour réinstaller mon système enregistré sur time capsule (si je change mon disque dur par exemple)... comment faire?


----------



## Makhno (17 Juin 2008)

electrods256 a dit:


> d'accord
> 
> merci pour les réponses rapide! c'est cool!
> 
> et pour réinstaller mon système enregistré sur time capsule (si je change mon disque dur par exemple)... comment faire?




Tu passes par le DVD d'install et tu choisis de faire une restauration TM. Ou alors tu passes par l'assistant migration qui est dans le dossier Applications/Utilitaires


----------



## kadet55 (17 Juin 2008)

bonjour a tous 

voila j'ai ma sauvegarde time machine et dedans deux dossiers.

le premier : backups.backupdb   (qui contient mes sauvegarde )
le second :  private (qui contient :tmp qui contient :tempVM qui contient :vm qui contient swapfile0  qui est un fichier texte de 64mo ) :love:

ma question : est ce que je peu le jeter a la corbeille ? je demande car sur mon autre sauvegarde time machine je n'ai pas se dossier et cela fonctionne tres bien .

merci


----------



## Chamyky (18 Juin 2008)

kadet55 a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> voila j'ai ma sauvegarde time machine et dedans deux dossiers.
> 
> ...



Essaye de supprimer le dossier "Système" de ton disque dur interne aussi, les PCs fonctionnent très bien sans ça après tout.
En plus, il prend beaucoup de place !


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2008)

C'est malin ...


----------



## kadet55 (19 Juin 2008)

je te le fais pas dire :sleep:


----------



## Makhno (20 Juin 2008)

Est-ce que chez vous aussi la sauvegarde se fait en deux fois ? 
Je m'explique : une première "grosse" : correspond à tout ce que TM estime devoir sauver. 
Une seconde parfois de 0 Ko sur 0 Ko, parfois inexistante, parfois 500 Ko...


----------



## kadet55 (20 Juin 2008)

tu peu preciser ?


----------



## Makhno (20 Juin 2008)

Soit par les préférences TM soit par l'icone dans la barre des menus, tu peux voir quel est le poids de la sauvegarde. TM se lance, fait sa "préparation de la sauvegarde" puis fait la copie. Par exemple, "sauvegarde de x sur 195 Mo". Chez moi, une fois que celle-ci est terminée, il y a des fois, pas tout le temps, où il marque "sauvegarde de 0 ko sur 0 ko". Ce matin c'était 845 ko. C'est variable mais la plupart du temps c'est 0. 

je trouve ça bizarre et je me demande si des gens observent la même chose chez eux...


----------



## kadet55 (20 Juin 2008)

non je n'ai jamais remarquer ca mais je vais faire plus attention et je posterais pour te dire ca


alors tu as raison est apparement c'est normal 
je suppose que les premieres donnee sont la sauvegarde elle meme et les donnee suivante (8k) sont les information sur les donne de sauvegarde ton time machine a besoin pour les gerer .

attention je suppose mais cela ne m'inquiete pas car j'ai deja du utisile time machine et il fonctionne tres bien .

a plus


----------



## Makhno (21 Juin 2008)

kadet55 a dit:


> attention je suppose mais cela ne m'inquiete pas car j'ai deja du utisile time machine et il fonctionne tres bien .



Oh, rassure toi, ça ne m'inquiète pas non plus, ça marche bien c'est chouette ! C'est juste de la curiosité en fait...

Ton hypothèse est peut-être la bonne. Je précise cependant que des fois c'est 0Ko cette sauvegarde... Mais il l'affiche quand même... Et de fois, il ne la fait pas du tout...


----------



## New_Leopard (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Juste un petit post pour vous faire part de ma mésaventure et vous mettre en garde.

Beaucoup préconise de réparer les autorisations pour mettre au clair sa machine. Attention, avec TM si vous les réparez sans le Disque TM connecté vous risquez de ne plus pouvoir retrouver votre sauvegarde.

C'est ce qui m'est arrivé. Et pas d'autre choix que de supprimer le volume consacrer et de refaire une sauvegarde neuve. 

Alors faite juste attention ;-)


----------



## Makhno (23 Juin 2008)

New_Leopard a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Juste un petit post pour vous faire part de ma mésaventure et vous mettre en garde.
> 
> ...



C'est curieux, ça ne m'a jamais fait ça... Et pourtant j'ai réparé mes autorisations beaucoup de fois sans mon disque connecté... 
Peut-être que ta réparation a concerné une autorisation en particulier liée de près ou de loin à TM ?


----------



## Pooky (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterai avoir quelques précisions s'il vous plaît. Je vais bientôt acquérir mon MBP avec Leopard et TM. Je dispose d'un DD externe de 150 Go. Et je souhaite le partitionner : 
- une partition pour mes dossiers personnels
- une autre pour TM

Est-ce possible ? 
Combien d'éspace environ faut-il laisser pour TM ? 50 Go ? 75 Go ? 100 Go ?
Faut-il le partitionner avant ou c'est TM qui s'en occupe ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 
Pooky.


----------



## kadet55 (1 Juillet 2008)

salut 
l'ideal serais de laisser au moin la taille de ton disc dur .combien fait le disc de ton mbp ?


----------



## kadet55 (1 Juillet 2008)

salut 
voila depuis peu apparement il est possible de sauvegarder (avec time machine ) en reseau en passant par le time capsule direction le disc dur brancher en usb derriere .alors qu'il y a peu cela ne fonctionnait pas (chez moi en tout cas ) est ce du a une des deux derniere maj ?
suite a un essaie se matin ,time machine m'a recommencer la sauvegarde initial (donc la grosse ) mais en image disc (se qui rend les ancienne sauvegarde obselete ) y a t'il un moyen de conserver ses ancienne sauvegarde ?

parce que j'aurais bien brancher mes deux disc time machine (pour mes deux mac ) derriere la time capsule ,c'est se que j'avais essayer de faire au debut mais il n'y avais pas moyen ,elle ne voulais rien savoir .

et est se que quelqu'un a deja restaurer avec time machine en resau en format image ? si oui y a t'il des difference ou bien c'est kifkif .parce que monter moulte giga d'image disc pour restaurer je me demande si ca le fait .

kadet


----------



## Pooky (1 Juillet 2008)

Mon DD de MBP va faire 200 Go . Mais je ne vais pas laisser 200 Go pour TM !! C'est énorme ... D'une mon DD externe fait 150 Go donc c'est impossible .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2008)

Il faut que tu regardes quelle taille fait le total des données à sauvegarder. En fonction de ça, tu définis la place accordée à Time Machine sur ton disque dur externe (prévois large) en considérant que plus il aura de place, plus longtemps il conservera les sauvegardes anciennes et donc plus loin dans le temps tu pourras remonter.

Sinon, pour partager en 2 ton disque dur externe, c'est dans Utilitaire de disque que ça se passe. Tu fais 2 partitions au format Mac OS étendu journalisé et tu n'oubleis par de choisir  le tableau de partition GUID dans les options.


----------



## Pooky (1 Juillet 2008)

Ok merci pour ces réponses. 

100Go me semble correct dans un premier temps. Pour le partitionner pas de soucis et puis je vais bien trouver un tuto qui explique pourquoi faire telle ou telle manip'. Merci pour ces réponses et j'ai besoin je repost !


----------



## JPTK (6 Juillet 2008)

Il est bootable le clone que fait Time Machine ou bien ? 

Merci


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2008)

Non. Et ce n'est pas un clone


----------



## cdo83 (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'avoue que je n'ai pas tout lu sur le forum Time Machine...
Je viens d'acheter un iMac 20" alu, 2,4 ghz, qui tourne sous OS X 5.2.
Lorsque je veux configurer TM, je tombe sur la zone de dialogue  "Désactivé" / "Activé", qui me conseille de "choisir un disque de sauvegarde".
Je clique sur ce bouton et un tableau vide apparaît avec une seule option valide :  "Annuler", l'option "Selectionner" reste en grisé, forcément. Que le bouton coulissant "Désactivé/Activé" soit à droite ou à gauche.
J'ai pensé qu'on pouvait peut-être écrire dans le tableau vide : "Macintosh HD", ou autre... Mais non, pas possible. 
Autrefois, un acheteur d'un Apple neuf pouvait consulter une assistance technique pendant un certain temps par mail. Je ne l'ai pas retrouvée.
Le magasin de vente local est-il concerné par ce dysfonctionnement ?
Il reste l'expérience des excellents forumeurs qui conseillent ici !
Que feriez-vous ?
Merci de votre aide avisée.


----------



## Makhno (7 Juillet 2008)

Salut ! 

Si tu ne pouvais rien sélectionner, c'est peut-être parce qu'aucun disque dur n'était dispo pour TM... Il te faut soit un DD externe soit une partition sur ton DD interne (chose que beaucoup déconseillent puisque tu peux tout perdre si le DD pète, alors que le but d'une sauvegarde est justement d'avoir une roue de secours dans ce cas-là...). 
Si tu indiques à TM un disque qui contient déjà des données, il va les effacer. Logique alors que tu ne puisses pas lui indiquer ton macintosh HD !!

Et, en passant, si tu es en 10.5.2, tu devrais mettre à jour ta machine... (menu pomme, tout en haut...).


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Non. Et ce n'est pas un clone



Super.... du coup si je veux un clone bootable il me faut un 3e DD ? :rateau:
Je sais pas si je vais conserver la solution time machine, idéalement pratique il est vrai mais les avantages d'un clone manuel bootable sont indéniables, même si plus contraignant.


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2008)

C'est sûr. Comme j'avais un disque de rab, je l'ai utilisé pour TM. Mais je conserve mon clone hebdomadaire, toujours plus pratique en cas de pépin (en 5 minutes ça redémarre).


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> C'est sûr. Comme j'avais un disque de rab, je l'ai utilisé pour TM. Mais je conserve mon clone hebdomadaire, toujours plus pratique en cas de pépin (*en 5 minutes ça redémarre*).



Ouai mais tu t'es fait un café alors parce que sinon c'est un peu long :rateau:


----------



## cdo83 (7 Juillet 2008)

Merci Makhno, les "explications" de Apple sont bien confuses, d'où mes questions.
Mais objectivement, ce TM n'est-ce pas plutôt un gadget ? Il semblerait, d'après les déboires de certains qu'il en soit encore au stade beta...


----------



## Makhno (8 Juillet 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est un gadget... 
Le but du jeu était de fournir une solution de sauvegarde ultra simple et quasi invisible pour des gens qui ne savent pas ce que c'est que sauvegarder et qui pleurent ensuite... Ça a donc donné TM. 
Mais TM sauvegarde a sa façon : par exemple : un fichier qui n'est pas resté au moins une semaine sur ton ordi ne sera pas sauvegardé dans la sauvegarde hebdomadaire, qui est la sauvegarde que tu gardes jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit effacée pour faire de la place... On croit tout sauver mais en fait certaines choses ne le sont pas. Ceci dit, si le fichier n'est pas resté une semaine dans l'ordi, c'est peut-être bien qu'il ne nous sert pas mais... 

Cependant, Ça reste quand même un chouette système. Ça a de la gueule et faut admettre que c'est pratique. Mais c'est encore mieux combiné à un clone... 
Pendant longtemps, j'ai eu sur un DD externe une partition TM qui sauvait juste mon dossier User (une fois par jour) et une partition pour un clone bootable de mon système, fait chaque semaine. 
Aujourd'hui, j'ai décidé de ne pas me fier à TM. J'ai donc créé une toute petite partition sur mon DD interne pour celui-ci. C'est pas chose à faire si c'est le seul moyen de sauvegarde : si le DD pète, on perd tout. Sauf que dans mon cas, j'ai à côté mon clone que je mets à jour tous les jours avec SuperDuper (en moyenne 7 minutes pour mettre à jour un clone de 30Go environ, oui, mon ordi n'est pas bien plein, que voulez vous, je ne bosse que sur du .doc ou pdf...). Désormais, TM tourne normalement, c'est-à-dire toutes les heures, je profite de tout ses charmes, toujours sous la main (je suis sur macbook, c'est chiant de trimballer le DD de TM !). 

En définitive, TM ne me sert plus que pour rattraper une boulette, un erreur. Ma partition fait 12Go je crois et sauve juste mon dossier utilisateur et partagé. Pour un dossier qui à la base fait 8Go environ, 12 me permet d'avoir environ un mois de recul, ça laisse de la marge pour faire une boulette ^^
Mais c'est sûr que si la sauvegarde TM était bootable, là... Associer les plus des deux systèmes serait terrible. Pour le moment, c'est sûr que TM fait un peu gadget mais il est quand même pratique. 

Et voilà qu'il bugue... Je ne peux pas remonter plus loin que hier 11h26. Je vois vaguement pourquoi : redémarré sur le clone pour le tester, TM a voulu y faire son travail mais il trouvait qu'il n'avait pas assez de place. Revenu sur mon DD interne, sauvegarde OK. Et voilà que là je ne peux pas aller plus loin que hier... Grrr. 

Vive mon clone et vive SuperDuper. Tu as raison finalement, TM est en quelque sorte un gadget. Très pratique ceci dit, mais pas encore parfait... 
Sa seule grosse innovation, qui est à pérenniser, c'est l'interface et l'ergonomie. Rien à voir entre TM et un clone quand il s'agit de restaurer un fichier ou un dossier... Et à mes yeux, et encore plus sur mac, ça compte l'interface et l'ergonomie...


----------



## Ewald (8 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Time Machine connecté à un DD externe La Cie et j'en suis enchanté. C'est à mon avis le progrès décisif qui rend Leopard nécessaire : quelle sécurité pour la sauvegarde !
EN revanche, j'ai avec une application Retrospect express dont je ne sais pas ce qu'elle apporte de plus. Si qqn sait
*L'objet de ce message* : de temps à autre, la sauvegarde automatique de Time Machine plante. Heureusement, relancée manuellement, elle fonctionne toujours.
Cela vient-il de ce qu'on utilise au même moment des applications qui contrarient le processus ?

Merci de la réponse.
Ewald


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2008)

Je viens d'avoir mon premier message d'erreur : échec de la sauvegarde. J'ai relancé la sauvegarde et elle s'est faite correctement. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a eu.


----------



## cdo83 (8 Juillet 2008)

Makhno,

Merci pour cette bonne analyse.


----------



## poiro (9 Juillet 2008)

boonour a tous,

je viens de recevoir mon disque dur que je voulais utiliser avec time machine et je voulais savoir comment faut il faire pour choisir les dossiers que l on veut sauvegarder et ceux que l on ne veut pas ?

merci


----------



## poiro (9 Juillet 2008)

c est bon j ai trouvé, merci quand même...
dsl


----------



## Abzalon (9 Juillet 2008)

J'utilise Time Machine depuis peu. Fonctionne très bien. Mais je découvre avec étonnement que les sauvegardes stockées sur le DD externe ne sont pas protégées !!. Mon poste l'est par mot de passe, mais il suffit que quelqu'un débranche le DD (qui par ailleurs est physiquement petit) et il alors accés à l'intégralité des données. (J'ai fait l'expérience). Un bug pour une utilisation en entreprise me semble t'il. Ou alors cette possibilité existe mais je n'ai pas trouvé. J'ai d'ailleurs essayé de changer les droits sur le fichier de backup mais rien n'y fait. Des infos ?


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2008)

C'est comme ça ...
Note que si on te pique ton Mac, un petit démarrage en mode _target_ (ou le démontage du disque ...) et tout son contenu est immédiatement lisible.

Les données importantes doivent être conservées en lieu sûr : une image disque cryptée, par exemple. Elles ne seront alors pas directement accessibles sur le disque TM non plus.


----------



## Abzalon (9 Juillet 2008)

Oui mais un iMac24 c'est plus difficile a emporter que un DD de 300 gr. De plus tu peux protéger le mode target (firmware). Celui qui veut vraiment te piquer tes données finira par y arriver. Mais disons que pour le mr tout-le-monde, protéger l'accés au DD externe est un minimum. J'ai eu Apple à ce sujet depuis tout à l'heure et ils semblent reconnaitre que effectivement cette fonction manque. A suivre peut être sur une M.A.J.


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2008)

Ils vont avoir du mal à faire quelque chose de fiable et de sûr (Filevault + TimeMachine = ouille !!)


----------



## poiro (9 Juillet 2008)

bonjour a tous,

est ce que l'on peut changer le nom du disque de time machine après l avoir déjà lancé ?

si non comment peut on faire?

merci


----------



## anansi (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je vous soumets un p'tit casse tête:

J'utilise Time Machine depuis 4 mois en sauvegarde manuelle hebdo sur un WD 500 Studio en FW 800 partitionné avec 130 Go pour TM.
Depuis hier, pb:
Le disque monte correctement.
Il est accessible par le Finder
MAIS
Quand j'ouvre TM, et me retrouve avec l'espace infini et au delà, plus de réponse, les étoiles défilent mais le fil chrono à droite ne réagit pas, ni les flèche, ni Annuler. :mouais:

Seule méthode connue par moi à ce jour: je débranche style sauvage... et là TM est accessible (le fil chrono et surtout Annuler), même si MBP me prévient qu'il n'a pas aimé.

J'avoue une certaine frustration.

JSi vous avez des soluces... 
Merci.


----------



## Bladerunner (19 Juillet 2008)

cdo83 a dit:


> Merci Makhno, les "explications" de Apple sont bien confuses, d'où mes questions.
> Mais objectivement, ce TM n'est-ce pas plutôt un gadget ? Il semblerait, d'après les déboires de certains qu'il en soit encore au stade beta...



Non ce n'est pas un gadget mais un truc variment utile et Out of the Box 

Je m'en suis servi plein de fois pur récupérer des anciennes versions de fichiers que j'avais écraser par mégarde où dont j'avais changer le contenu mais finalement je voulais revenir en arrière.

Côté contenu, je ne sauvegarde que les Photos, la musiques, les données personnelles dont certaines sont cryptes sur DD TimeCapsule.


----------



## schkopi (19 Juillet 2008)

comment designer un repertoire precis sur le HD externe. J'ai lu une bonne trentaine de pages deja, mais 63.... 

bref j'ai un HD externe de 1 To, avec 400 Go de données, et j'aimerai sauver mon imac 250 Go. 
pour ne pas avoir de dossier partout a la racine du disque externe j'aimerai créer un repertoire "sauvegarde". Est ce possible ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2008)

schkopi a dit:


> comment designer un repertoire precis sur le HD externe. J'ai lu une bonne trentaine de pages deja, mais 63....
> 
> bref j'ai un HD externe de 1 To, avec 400 Go de données, et j'aimerai sauver mon imac 250 Go.
> pour ne pas avoir de dossier partout a la racine du disque externe j'aimerai créer un repertoire "sauvegarde". Est ce possible ?


Non. TU ne peux lui attribuer que des volumes. Mais tu peux partitionner ton disque dur externe et en dédié une à Time Machine.


----------



## fredox34 (20 Juillet 2008)

Bon je ne cache pas que je n'ai pas le courage de me lire + de 60 pages de ce post.

Voilà je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un DD lacie de 500Giga afin de faire la sauvegarde de certaines de mes données. Environ 350 Giga.

Je ne reviendrais pas sur la première impression assez déroutante de Time machine dans la sélection du moins la non sélections des dossiers à sauvegarder.

J'ai trouvé divers petits programme  qui permettent la modification de time M (TimeMachineScheduler et TimeMachineEditor).

Par contre voilà mon souci. Ce que je veux sauvegarder son des fichiers très important pour moi  et hélas je n'ai pas trouvé la façon de contrôler que ce sont bien ces fichiers qui sont sauvegardés et surtout à 100% habituellement je faisait un drag et drop sur un autre DD ext et je savais ce que je glissais. 

Je me suis penché sur la version d'eval de Personal Backup X5 qui me parait pratique mais pourquoi acheter alors que Apple fourni un systems de backup.

Ah dernièrement dans le cas ou mon Mac venait à disparaitre par quelques raisons (vol, dégat electrique...) est ce qu'avec un autre MAC je peux restaurer mes données car elle sont dans un format de compression propre à T.M

Pouvez vous me donner vos conseils et avis


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juillet 2008)

Mon avis est que tu prends Time Machine pour ce qu'il n'est pas : un logiciel d'archivage.

Time Machine est un filet de sécurité, il est appelé à effacer un jour les fichiers sauvegardés s'ils ne sont plus présents sur le Mac. Si tu veux conserver tes documents, utilise un disque dédié à cela ou, mieux, gravure sur CD/DVD.

Comme logiciel de sauvegarde, tu as le très bon iBackup (freeware).

Avant d'installer des logiciels qui vont modifier le comportement de Time Machine, tu devrais apprendre à t'en servir correctement pour ce qu'il est fait : des sauvegardes incrémentales.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2008)

fredox34 a dit:


> Je me suis penché sur la version d'eval de Personal Backup X5 qui me parait pratique mais pourquoi acheter alors que Apple fourni un systems de backup.



TimeMachine n'est pas un système de backup. C'est un système qui permet de revenir en arrière sur son disque, de récupérer des documents, etc. Mais lorsque le disque est plein, les sauvegardes les plus anciennes sont effacées. S'y appuyer les yeux fermés pour faire ses sauvegardes peut réserver quelques mauvaises surprises.

C'est donc très pratique pour retrouver rapidement un document, un fichier ou un mail qu'on avait jeté. Mais il vaut mieux utiliser un vrai logiciel de backup en parallèle.

A chacun de trouver la solution qui correspond le mieux à ses besoins.


----------



## fredox34 (20 Juillet 2008)

Bon merci pour vos 2 réponses  mon doute + ou - fondait est conforté avec vos avis.  je viens de télécharger Ibackup et fais un test immédiatement.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2008)

fredox34 a dit:


> Bon merci pour vos 2 réponses  mon doute + ou - fondait est conforté avec vos avis.  je viens de télécharger Ibackup et fais un test immédiatement.



De rien. Pour autant, TimeMachine n'est pas à jeter à la poubelle, c'est un outil très pratique. Il faut simplement être conscient de ses limites.

De mon côté je l'utilise; et à côté de ça, je fais, environ une fois par mois, un clone de mon disque avec CarbonCopyCloner. Et une fois par semaine, une sauvegarde de mon dossier utilisateurs à l'aide de Backup le logiciel fourni avec MobileMe (feu .Mac).


----------



## fredox34 (20 Juillet 2008)

je suis d'accord pour TM, mais dans mon cas je recherche plus la sécurité que de me dire TM peut me récupérer mes fav internet ou autre.. Je suis photographe et mes photos son mon gagne pain, je les gravent sur DVD et les backup aussi sur DD afin d'être assuré de la bonne sérénité de mon travail.


----------



## divoli (20 Juillet 2008)

Oui, je crois qu'il ne faut pas mélanger:

- Archivage,
- Clonage,
- Sauvegarde Time Machine.

Qui d'ailleurs peuvent très bien être complémentaires, et s'intégrer dans une politique de sauvegarde. Le mieux est d'avoir les trois (quoi que perso j'ai toujours un peu de doute concernant la fiabilité de TM).


Tiens, au fait, WebO, tu as abandonné Personal Backup ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2008)

fredox34 a dit:


> je suis d'accord pour TM, mais dans mon cas je recherche plus la sécurité que de me dire TM peut me récupérer mes fav internet ou autre.. Je suis photographe et mes photos son mon gagne pain, je les gravent sur DVD et les backup aussi sur DD afin d'être assuré de la bonne sérénité de mon travail.



Ah oui dans ce cas... 



divoli a dit:


> Tiens, au fait, WebO, tu as abandonné Personal Backup ?



Oui, ça fait un petit moment d'ailleurs. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, je l'ai laissé tomber lors du passage à Leopard. Je n'aime pas trop les logiciels Intego et leur panoplie de logiciels qui tournent en tâche de fond, sans parler des modules de Préférences Système qui viennent s'ajouter.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2008)

Peut on se servir de son iPod mini 4 Go comme disque dur de sauvegarde ?


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2008)

Officiellement non.


			
				tech Apple a dit:
			
		

> Pour configurer ou régler Time Machine :
> (&#8230
> *Il n'est pas possible d'utiliser un iPod ou un iDisk pour y stocker des copies de sauvegarde Time Machine.*



Il existe peut-être un hack qui marche, mais pas sûr si tu veux conserver les fonctions&#8230; iPod  google_ might help ._


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2008)

Merci


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

erd12.3


----------



## Hashka (22 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

User de TM, j'ai laissé un post ( mais ss reponse), sur la maniere dont TM fait les backup ( ou plutot , à quoi corresponde les differentes sauvegarde en terme de poids.
Est il possible de revenir sur les sauvegarde ( en supprimer un certain nombre, afin de gagner de l'espace disque ?)
merci a vous.


----------



## Makhno (22 Juillet 2008)

Hashka a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> User de TM, j'ai laissé un post ( mais ss reponse), sur la maniere dont TM fait les backup ( ou plutot , à quoi corresponde les differentes sauvegarde en terme de poids.
> Est il possible de revenir sur les sauvegarde ( en supprimer un certain nombre, afin de gagner de l'espace disque ?)
> merci a vous.



Le poids d'une sauvegarde correspond à ce qui a changé depuis la dernière et que TM a donc sauvé. 
Il est possible de revenir sur les sauvegardes : tu lances TM, dans la fenêtre Finder, tu as un bouton qui représente une roue crantée. Celle-ci te permet d'effacer une sauvegarde horaire ou toutes les sauvegardes dans le temps d'un fichier que tu as préalablement sélectionné.


----------



## teo (22 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi, le mot de passe administrateur est demandé lors de la destruction des fichiers


----------



## Makhno (22 Juillet 2008)

teo a dit:


> Chez moi, le mot de passe administrateur est demandé lors de la destruction des fichiers



Exact ! J'avais totalement oublié de le préciser...


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2008)

[mode énervé on]
Time Machine me fait ch... Ça fait 45 minutes qu'il pompe toute la CPU de ma machine à préparer une sauvegarde. Quelle truffe !! Tout ça parce qu'il m'a fallu éteindre un peu vite mon PowerBook.

Décidément, j'ai beau essayer, il me gonfle ce programme ...
[mode énervé off]


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> [mode énervé on]
> Time Machine me fait ch... Ça fait 45 minutes qu'il pompe toute la CPU de ma machine à préparer une sauvegarde. Quelle truffe !! Tout ça parce qu'il m'a fallu éteindre un peu vite mon PowerBook.
> 
> Décidément, j'ai beau essayer, il me gonfle ce programme ...
> [mode énervé off]


[mode hilare on]
Même pas 10% du processeur sur mon iMac. Un PowerBook... donc G4... quoiqu'on veuille prétendre, pas un processeur pour Leopard. Et puis si tu as arrangé l'OS à ta sauce, comme désactivé Spotlight, ça ne doit pas faciliter la tâche de TM.
[mode hilare off]


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2008)

[mode agacé on]
Avant de raconter à peu près n'importe quoi, mieux vaut se renseigner.
Spotlight va bien, merci pour lui et il indexe comme il faut  Mon OS est réglé comme du papier à musique. Et que ce soit un G4 ne change rien à l'affaire. Il faudrait arrêter ce genre de commentaire à la noix.

Time Machine est simplement un peu couillon à mal gérer les interruptions intempestives. Une fois le _hic_ passé (rétablissement de je ne sais quelle référence), Time Machine a bien voulu repartir du bon pied.
[mode agacé off]


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2008)

[mode plié en deux roulant sur le tapis on]
C'est toi qui dis toujours que tu désactive Spotlight et d'autres services. Le "si" c'est pour supposition. Je me demande quand même ce que sont les "interruptions intempestives"...
C'est quoi ta partition ? Du Stockhausen ?
[mode plié en deux roulant sur le tapis off]

Edit : plus sérieusement, je viens de vérifier après la mise à jour iLife'08 and Co. de ce soir. Lors de la sauvegarde, l'activité processeur monte parfois à plus de 60 % pour backupd, mais jamais plus d'une seconde ; rien qui ne m'empêche de continuer mes activités. Mais c'est sûr qu'un G4 mono coeur doit en prendre plein la tronche à un certain moment.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2008)

Une interruption intempestive ? Un processus qui bloque et impose de redémarrer brutalement la machine.
Du coup, au redémarrage, Spotlight (_mds_, _mdworker_) travaille un moment pour vérifier ses données (pourquoi pas). Puis TM se met à bosser à son tour et re-fait une sauvegarde importante (chez moi : environ 500 MB) comme lorsqu'on n'a pas fait de sauvegarde depuis longtemps. Les processus lancés ont une priorité plutôt faible qui permet aux autres de fonctionner et à l'utilisateur de bosser mais c'est fastidieux.

Pour le reste : je n'ai jamais dit que je désactivais Spotlight sur mes machines mais seulement indiqué (plein de fois) comment le faire, comment supprimer les index etc. Je ne sais pas d'où tu sors ça ... De ton imagination débridée, sans doute.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2008)

Ok. Laissons tomber le sujet Spotlight, j'aurais tiré des conclusions hâtives de certains de tes posts ou confondu avec quelqu'un d'autre.

Maintenant, ça m'étonne quand même que TM ait ce comportement, à moins qu'il ne fut effectivement interrompu lui-même brutalement lors d'une sauvegarde.

Effectivement, si j'ai un processus qui se bloque (c'est rare) et qu'il me faille redémarrer, spotlight, mds, mdworker et quelques autres se mettent au travail dès l'ouverture de session (une minute ou deux généralement) et ça pompe du CPU.
Par contre, TM ne se manifeste pas avant une heure de temps, et d'une manière qui me semble parfaitement normale.
Mais s'il est interrompu en plein travail, il me semble logique et adéquat qu'il reprenne cette sauvegarde depuis le début.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2008)

Pour revenir à ta remarque sur Spotlight : je me demande si Time Machine peut travailler pour un volume sur lequel Spotlight aurait été désactivé. Je n'ai pas envie de faire le tests là maintenant (reconstruire mes index, c'est quand même un peu longuet) mais si quelqu'un a l'occasion ...

Toujours est-il qu'il y a quelques semaines TM semblait ne plus s'en sortir, du tout (deux heures à préparer : à ce niveau, c'est de la grande cuisine :rateau. J'ai eu l'idée de l'arrêter puis de reconstruire la base d'index de Spotlight et lorsque j'ai rebranché le disque de TM, ça a été très raisonnable. On sent un lien entre les deux.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Juillet 2008)

Pour (ne pas ?) changer de sujet, et revenir à une question posée précédemment,

il semble possible de visualiser quels fichiers viennent d'être sauvegardés par TM : c'est avec les scripts timedog ou tms, ou encore avec l'appli TimeTracker.


----------



## Makhno (24 Juillet 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour (ne pas ?) changer de sujet, et revenir à une question posée précédemment,
> 
> il semble possible de visualiser quels fichiers viennent d'être sauvegardés par TM : c'est avec les scripts timedog ou tms, ou encore avec l'appli TimeTracker.



Ça fait plus que sembler, ça marche ! 

Je viens d'essayer TimeTracker, simple mais efficace ! 

Merci de l'info !


----------



## fredox34 (27 Juillet 2008)

Salut à tous,

Je reviens sur le post pour un petit problème certes non lié à TM mais à Backup X5 que j'ai testé et que j'ai désintallé hier cause je passe à Ibackup qui fait aussi bien en moins compliqué et non payant. Par contre Backup X5 m'a collé un script et impossible de trouver où il l'a mis malgrè la désinstallation  avec AppZapper  le script se lance  dès le lancement de mon Mac aussi il m'a laissé son icone de notification dans la barre du haut à coté de l'heure.

Pour info Ibackup pour mon travail photo et TM pour mes donnée Users

Si vous avez la solution Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2008)

Il fallait utiliser l'option de désintallation pour virer Personnal Backup X5 et non pas une saleté inutile et néfaste (dans ce cas) telle que AppZapper.

Bon sang ! Ils vous arrive quelque fois de lire la documentation accompagnant les logiciels ? De vous poser avant d'installer quelque chose la simple question : comment désinstallerais-je cela ?


----------



## fredox34 (27 Juillet 2008)

:rateau: ben vu que c'est une version de démo, il n'y a rien à part le fichier APP


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2008)

fredox34 a dit:


> :rateau: ben vu que c'est une version de démo, il n'y a rien à part le fichier APP


Personnal Backup X5 (demo ou pas) s'installe via un installeur qui fait aussi office de désinstalleur. Ce n'est en aucun cas du drag and drop.

Pour ton script récalcitrant, il faut inspecter les dossiers suivants :
/Library/Frameworks
/Library/LaunchDaemons
/Library/StartupItems


----------



## fredox34 (27 Juillet 2008)

Bon ce satané soft est viré correctement via son désintaller. Par contre depuis que je l'ai installé et maintenant supprimé la mise en veille de mon Mac ne fonctionne plus  donc attention à ceux qui veulent tenter l'expérience :rateau: Merci Moonwalker pour ton assistance


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2008)

Si tu as mal désinstallé un logiciel, plutôt que de farfouiller à droite à gauche dans le système (ça c'est réservé aux utilisateurs expérimentés), tu le réinstalles et tu le désinstalles comme il faut, c'est-à-dire comme indiqué dans le manuel ou le fichier "Lisez-moi". C'est à mon avis ce que tu aurais dû faire.

Essaye de réinstaller la dernière màj combo de l'OS...


----------



## fredox34 (27 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> tu le réinstalles et tu le désinstalles comme il faut



c'est bien ce que j'ai fais


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2008)

fredox34 a dit:


> c'est bien ce que j'ai fais



Ah oui, désolé, j'avais mal lu. 

Essaye quand même de réinstaller la dernière màj combo de l'OS, histoire de voir si tu peux récupérer la mise en veille...


----------



## fredox34 (27 Juillet 2008)

Oui à tester


----------



## fredox34 (28 Juillet 2008)

Bon j'ai mis à nouveau la MAJ 10.5.4 rien à faire plus de mise en veille de mon Mac Pro  c'est super galère. j'ai fais réparé les autorisations nada  non plus,  arf qq'1 à une idée ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2008)

Toute cette histoire n'a aucun rapport avec Time Machine. Tu devrais aller traiter de cela dans un autre sujet, histoire d'augmenter tes chances d'obtenir une réponse pertinente.

Tout ce que je puis te dire, c'est que j'ai eu la même mésaventure un jour avec NetBarrier X4. C'est parti à l'occasion d'une réinstallation générale.


----------



## frmars (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

1°) Après un redémarrage :  le disque dédié à TM (500 Go) a planté complet. Ne montait plus, nadan rien.

2°) J'ai effacé pour repartir de zéro.

3°) j'ai reparamétré TM.

4°) La sauvegarde a commence.

5°) Au bout de qq minutes et 7 ou 8 giga de copie, échec.

6°) J'essaye de lancer une copie manuelle : Réponse au bt de quelques *SECONDES* :






Je clique le "i" d'information >> 





7°) J'ai re-essayé plusieurs fois. Pareil.

8°) Le disque cible est bon. J'ai fais plusieurs tests pour m'en assurer.

Heu, je fais quoi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2008)

Formater le disque en HFS+ Schéma de Partition GUID si Intel, ou Carte de Partition Apple si PPC.


Nota : il faut penser à effacer l'ancienne sauvegarde mais aussi à en informer le mac, sinon il va continuer à la chercher.

Préférences système>Time Machine>Changer de disque>Aucun


----------



## frmars (5 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Formater le disque en HFS+ Schéma de Partition GUID


Formatage par utilitaire Disque ça va ? 
Mac OS étendu (journalisé) , c'est identique à HFS+ ?
GUID ? Connais pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2008)

frmars a dit:


> Formatage par utilitaire Disque ça va ?


Oui.



frmars a dit:


> Mac OS étendu (journalisé) , c'est identique à HFS+ ?


Oui.



frmars a dit:


> GUID ? Connais pas


C'est le schéma de partition. A slélectionner en cliquant sur le bouton options de l'onglet Partitionner (autrement, je ne sais pas).


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2008)

frmars a dit:


> Formatage par utilitaire Disque ça va ?
> Mac OS étendu (journalisé) , c'est identique à HFS+ ?
> GUID ? Connais pas


Tu sélectionnes le disque dans l'utilitaire de disque, choisis l'onglet "Partitionner". Dans "Options" tu as le choix du schéma de partition. GUID c'est pour Intel, Carte de Partition c'est pour PPC.

Ton problème semble correspondre à ceci :
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1550


----------



## frmars (6 Août 2008)

Après  avoir reformatté _(voir début de l'affaire 5 ou 6 messages plus haut)_, je n'ai toujours pas de résultat _(par le passé , ça fonctionnait relativement bien)._
Les symptômes d'erreur sont légèrement differents depuis que j'ai procédé au formatage du disque (voir ci-dessus) et au reparamétrage de TM :

&#8226; Une première sauvegarde se lance et s'interrompt après 7-8 gigas, mais pas de message d'erreur. 
&#8226; Peu de temps après. Une nouvelle sauvegarde se lance,
&#8226; et s'affiche alors ce message  




*qui est resté plus de 24 h avant que j'arrête le processus*.

J'ai de nouveau formaté, jeté les préférences TM, recommencé etc... *Idem*.

*FFFFFFFFFFFFffffffffffffffff Hnnnnnnnnnggggggg.........*


----------



## fredox34 (6 Août 2008)

essaye avec un autre soft comme Ibackup, j'ai eu un peu le même problème chez un client, c'était un des fichiers qui faisait tout planté, le défault de TM c'est que l'on ne peut pas voir où et sur quel fichier il bloque alors qu'avec Ibackup j'ai repérer immédiatement le vilain petit carnard :rateau:


----------



## frmars (8 Août 2008)

Donc voila, après 1001 tests différents, le disque dur 500 Go (Western Digital) sur lesquels je faisais mes sauvegardes a fini par me faire ce matin une *erreur fatale SMART, rouge dans utilitaire disque.
*
Je vais donc le rapporter au magasin ?? Il a à peine 6 mois.

Je ne sais pas si c'est le disque qui a provoqué tous ces problèmes ou si c'est Time Machine qui a fini par me bousiller un disque quasi neuf&#8230;

Boeurk. 

Y'a t'il dans les forums Mac - ou dans les erreurs connues - un lien avéré entre Time Machine et des disques qui pètent ?

*Au fait, une erreur SMART, ça se corrige ?* Parce que le disque est monté quand même, et je peux mettre des choses dessus si je fais le test.


----------



## bompi (8 Août 2008)

SMART est plutôt un état statistique, élaboré en fonction d'éventuelles erreurs, de l'âge du disque, du nombre d'heures d'utilisation, du nombre de mise sous tension/hors tension etc.

Là où ça va vraiment mal, c'est quand on a de véritables erreurs, généralement des blocs physiques qui s'altèrent.

Mais, quoi qu'il en soit, quand l'état est négatif, mieux vaut ne rien mettre de précieux sur le disque. Ce qui n'empêche pas de l'utiliser, bien entendu.


----------



## BS0D (8 Août 2008)

Hello tout le monde, 

Je me décide enfin à faire un backup avec TimeMachine sur un *DD externe Iomega ScreenPlay de 500 Go*. Il est accessoirement aussi borne multimédia (je peux accéder à un menu pour lire les divx en le branchant directement sur la TV). 

Je suis en train de le formater à l'heure où j'écris ce message en HFS+ (MacOs etendu journalisé, comme indiqué dans un message précédent). 

*1°*) Comme c'est aussi un lecteur multimédia (qui ne me servira désormais plus qu'aux sauvegardes time machine), est ce que ça va marcher ou pas? 
*2°*) D'autre part, comme je connais pas du tout timemachine pour l'instant, si je le branche en USB ça posera pas de prolbème?

C'est mes seules questions... j'ai hâte d'avoir un backup!

Merci


----------



## Fanoo (8 Août 2008)

Moi aussi, j'ai eu une erreur SMART sur un MacBookAir tout neuf, qui est sollicité par TimeMachine.
je ne vois pas pourquoi TM serait responsable de cette erreur SMART, mais tout de même, c'est pénible de perdre confiance...


----------



## lolou (16 Août 2008)

BONSOIR

J'AI UN PETIT PROBLEME,J'AIMERAIS EFFACER TOUTE LES DONNEES DE TIME CAPSULE !
mais j'ai oublier les manips a faire.

quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ??

merci


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2008)

lolou a dit:


> BONSOIR
> 
> J'AI UN PETIT PROBLEME,J'AIMERAIS EFFACER TOUTE LES DONNEES DE TIME CAPSULE !
> mais j'ai oublier les manips a faire.
> ...


Bonjour,

*Si c'est seulement le disque dur Time Capsule et ses sauvegardes Time Machine*

1.
Préférences Système>Time Machine>Changer de disque>Aucun

2.
/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire Airport

Configuration manuelle>Disques>Effacer

*Si c'est toute la borne que tu veux effacer, y compris les réglages réseaux.*

1.
Pareil que ci-dessus

2.
Appuyer cinq secondes sur le bouton réinitialisation (derrière TC, à coté des ports Ethernet LAN) à l'aide de la pointe d'un trombone.

Le manuel de Time Capsule (PDF en téléchargement direct)


----------



## lolou (16 Août 2008)

jvai tester tout sa..


----------



## lolou (16 Août 2008)

merciiiiiiii sa fonctionne


----------



## Erffoc (16 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai plusieurs plusieurs pages de ce post sans tomber sur une info utile pour moi.

C'est la deuxième fois que ça arrive.   TM ne veut pas backuper parce qu'il me dit que mon HD externe est rempli.  Je pensais que TM effacait automatiquement les anciennes sauvegardes ?

(Forcément quand il me l'avais dit la dernière fois, j'avais tout effacé et tout recommencé)


De plus, en allant voir sur le disque externe, je remarque que SANS QUE JE NE LUI DEMANDE, il m'a effacé toutes mes sauvegardes et à recommencé tout depuis 0 hier !  Heureusement que je prends aucun risque avec ma bibliothèque Aperture (je devrais penser à faire le même avec iTunes!)

Le temps que je perds avec ce gadget (quoiqu'on puisse en dire ...) .

J'ai lu que vous utilisiez iBackup, SuperDuper...  quoi d'autre ?  Que me conseillez-vous :hosto: et surtout quel est le risque de plantage ??

Les utilisateurs d'Aperture utilisent la fonction de backup propre à aperture j'imagine, sinon quoi d'autre ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

// et dire que j'ai failli acheter time capsule pour tout mettre tous les macs sous TM !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2008)

Il me semble que personne n'en a parlé encore ici, c'est pourtant un bug assez courant de Time Machine. Plusieurs sujets l'évoque sur les forums de discussions d'Apple.

Lorsque Time Machine est appelé à supprimer d'anciennes sauvegardes, il arrive qu'Exposé ne soit plus actif. Solution, relancer une session. Ou tenter de modifier les préférences d'Exposé, mais il faut s'y reprendre à maintes reprises.

Je rencontre ce bug régulièrement (iMac G5, 10.5.4).


----------



## teo (22 Août 2008)

J'ai fait du ménage dans mon disque de sauvegarde TM hier. J'ai pu virer ~32 Go de données qui ne servaient en fait à rien. Car TM fait "bêtement" et "intelligement" son travail et que _je ne gère pas_ encore très bien cette "sauvegarde totale" que propose cette app. Ca change vraiment le point de vue Utilisateur.
Je ne lance depuis 2 mois les sauvegardes que _manuellement_, entre 2/3 fois par jour et par semaine, suivant le travail en cours.
J'ai déjà exclu, comme mentionné plus haut, certains dossiers gourmands en stockage (_Séquences, Téléchargement, etc._) et qui ne nécessite pas de sauvegarde sur disque.

*Petit résumé pour qui veut optimiser ses sauvegardes:*
J'ai lancé un scan de mon disque TM avec GrandPerspective, qui permet de visualiser les fichiers graphiquement sur le disque. Il est lent à tout analyser car j'avais plus de 200 Go+ de données mais il permet d'isoler facilement les "gros" fichiers et les noms.
- Gardez en mémoire que TM sauvegarde tout les fichiers et ne les efface pas si on ne fait que les déplacer, il les sauvegardera juste ailleurs, en plus. Si en une semaine vous _déplacez_ 5 fois un dossier de 350 Mo sur votre DD, vous aurez 5x350 Mo de sauvegardé si TM a sauvegardé entre chaque déplacement. C'est simple: on le sait, mais ça va mieux en voyant le résultat final sur le disque.
Et il fait de même si vous changez un fichier de nom uniquement: j'ai remarqué cela avec un podcast de 60Mo auquel je suis abonné. Si je fais une sauvegarde entre le moment où le fichier est fini de téléchargé et le moment où en l'occurence, j'ajoute dans _iTunes_ un espace manquant dans son nom (_friskyPodcas*t1*07 __ IRA HEINICHEN_ devient _friskyPodcas*t 1*07 __ IRA HEINICHEN_), je me retrouve avec les deux fichiers sauvegardés, avec et sans espace.
Pareillement, si vous décidez d'effacer certains morceaux dans _iTunes_ car vous ne les écoutez plus, pensez à aller les effacer dans TM, aussi. Sinon, les fichiers effacés "aujourd'hui" seront conservés "avant", tant que TM a de la place et n'a pas le besoin d'effacer vos sauvegardes. Ca change les perspectives&#8230; 

- Rechercher les images disques des CD/DVD gravés (.dmg, .iso etc.). Ils peuvent s'accumuler sans que vous le vouliez.

- Pour ceux qui ne sont pas intéressés par la synthèse vocale du Mac, effacez le profil de _Alex_ le dernier profil ajouté lors de l'installation sous Leopard: le fichier de description fait plus de 600 mo (comparé à quelques ko ou mo pour les autres). Il ne sera plus disponible. Si vous aviez installé l'intégrale des drivers imprimantes et que vous ne les voulez plus (pas d'imprimante par exemple), vous pouvez aussi faire du ménage dans vos archives, ils prennent de la place&#8230; faites juste attention à ne pas jeter de choses importantes si vous commencez à explorer les dossiers du système.

- Suite à certaines mises à jour de logiciels (en l'occurence, _World of Warcraft_ chez moi), bien faire attention à effacer tout les fichiers de mise à jour, et les anciennes occurences de l'application. J'ai visualisé que j'avais un dossier de 6 Go pour l'ancienne version 2.3 en plus du dossier de l'actuelle 2.4 (8 Go), plus tout les fichiers de mise à jour, y compris ceux de l'additionnel _Burning Cruisade_&#8230; bref, une fois effacé dans TM, j'ai récupéré plus de 11 Go de place 
C'est pareil avec certains gros fichiers, tel un doc Photohop qui prend 629 mo sur disque et qui apparait 2 fois dans mon disque, à 3 h d'intervalle, en janvier dernier: je l'ai modifié entre deux mises à jour TM et au lieu de ré-enregistrer sur le premier, il a gardé les deux  Logique mais gourmand  Et c'est pareil avec les petits sauf que je ne les visualise pas bien avec _GrandPerspective_ 
Vous pourriez avoir des bonnes surprises, surtout si vous faites de la vidéo et de la photo (avec iMovie, Photoshop ou des logiciels équivalents). Je me demande si le dossier Mail ne pourrait pas lui aussi subir une cure d'amaigrissement, mais je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de regarder ça de près (pièces jointes, vieux emails effacés etc.)

- Si comme moi vous êtes un bordélique du Bureau (je met des semaines à jeter certains éléments ou à les diriger vers les "bons" dossiers ou à mon dossier "Bordel" habituel), jetez un oeil aux archives du dossier "Bureau", comme TM fait une copie régulière des éléments déplacés ailleurs, vous devriez jeter tout les éléments restant dans les archives de "Bureau" (soit ils ont été jeté à la Corbeille par vous-même et vous n'en avez plus besoin, soit vous les avez déplacé dans le bon dossier et ils sont donc déjà sauvegardé ailleurs).
Seule petite précaution à faire pendant tout cela, quand vous effacez un élément, vérifiez toujours que vous êtes dans _le bon dossier_ et _à la bonne date_, il ne faudrait pas effacer un dossier utile qui n'a pas été sauvegardé ailleurs.

*Bugs TM:*
J'ai régulièrement un pb: Je sélectionne le/les éléments à effacer, je vais dans le menu de la fenêtre et demande l'effacement et là, trois possibilités.
- Soit j'ai accès au message "_Désirez vous effacer blah blah_", la demande de mot de passe et l'effacement des fichiers.
- Soit j'ai accès au message "_Désirez vous effacer blah blah_", la demande de mot de passe et pas d'effacement de fichiers.
- Soit j'ai accès au message "_Désirez vous effacer blah blah_", mais la demande de mot de passe apparait sans que j'ai accès à la saisie de mon mot de passe: je ne peux taper mon code. Seule solution, quitter la session ou redémarrer. Très énervant.

Un rappel, TM est lent à effectuer son travail et chez moi, n'affiche pas la roue multicolore: si vous effacez de gros documents, laissez lui du temps, pas mal de temps et ne quittez pas de suite TM, vous pourriez vous retrouvez avec un message "Effacement de la sauvegarde en cours" de retour sur un Finder ralenti ou carrément bloqué ou des applications qui ne répondent plus.

Oualà, j'espère que cela pourra servir à certains et à clarifier ce que fait TM 

_PS: ci-dessous une copie d'écran de GrandPerspective représentant la place utilisée par les backups de TM sur le 2e DD de mon PowerMac. Les plus gros fichiers, au milieu à droite sont ceux contenus dans le Dossier WoW (ancienne version déjà effacée). Ceux à gauche en haut, bien ordonnés, sont les podcasts de mon dossier iTunes (en gros, toute la moitié gauche de la prévue est mon dossier iTunes)_


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2008)

Ah ben j'ai libéré près de 70Go sur mon disque Time Machine en me servant de cette option (sur le dossier iTunes) dénichée grâce à Mac4Ever (comme quoi y a parfois des news qui servent là-bas ).


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben j'ai libéré près de 70Go sur mon disque Time Machine en me servant de cette option (sur le dossier iTunes) dénichée grâce à Mac4Ever (comme quoi y a parfois des news qui servent là-bas ).


Il me semble qu'on en avait déjà parlé ici... 

Sinon, j'ai arrêté de me préoccuper de la place que prend Time Machine. Au final, après vingt-quatre heures, Time Machine ne va conserver d'une partie des changement horaires qu'il a enregistrés. Au bout d'une semaine, même les modifications journalières seront épurées. Donc qu'importe ce qui se passe. J'ai fait une première sauvegarde une fois mon système bien en place avec toutes les applications, documents, vidéos et autres fichiers. Après c'est à TM de s'occuper de tout ça. J'ai exclu de ses sauvegardes un ou deux dossiers "stratégiques", et si je me débarrasse d'un gros élément (+ 1Go), j'irais le supprimer en utilisant les options prévues dans TM.

Il n'y a pas besoin "d'optimiser" ses sauvegardes TM, juste de l'utiliser comme il se doit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il me semble qu'on en avait déjà parlé ici...
> 
> Sinon, j'ai arrêté de me préoccuper de la place que prend Time Machine. Au final, après vingt-quatre heures, Time Machine ne va conserver d'une partie des changement horaires qu'il a enregistrés. Au bout d'une semaine, même les modifications journalières seront épurées. Donc qu'importe ce qui se passe. (...) et si je me débarrasse d'un gros élément (+ 1Go), j'irais le supprimer en utilisant les options prévues dans TM.
> 
> Il n'y a pas besoin "d'optimiser" ses sauvegardes TM, juste de l'utiliser comme il se doit.


Pareil pour moi.


----------



## Makhno (24 Août 2008)

Tiens, le Finder se fait avoir par la sauvegarde de TM... Suite aux derniers messages ici, j'ai regardé mon disque de sauvegarde. Je le trouve trop gros : je peux remonter deux mois dans le temps, c'est beaucoup et ça me prend de la place... 
J'ai donc voulu voir quelle place prenaient les sauvegardes équivalant à environ un mois. Et vlà le Finder qui est paumé... Voyez donc l'image jointe... 
Il me trouve Plus de 100 Go alors que le volume dédié à TM fait 12Go . Doit pas connaître les liens de TM...


----------



## teo (24 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il me semble qu'on en avait déjà parlé ici...
> 
> Sinon, j'ai arrêté de me préoccuper de la place que prend Time Machine. Au final, après vingt-quatre heures, Time Machine ne va conserver d'une partie des changement horaires qu'il a enregistrés. Au bout d'une semaine, même les modifications journalières seront épurées. Donc qu'importe ce qui se passe. J'ai fait une première sauvegarde une fois mon système bien en place avec toutes les applications, documents, vidéos et autres fichiers. Après c'est à TM de s'occuper de tout ça. J'ai exclu de ses sauvegardes un ou deux dossiers "stratégiques", et si je me débarrasse d'un gros élément (+ 1Go), j'irais le supprimer en utilisant les options prévues dans TM.
> 
> Il n'y a pas besoin "d'optimiser" ses sauvegardes TM, juste de l'utiliser comme il se doit.



@WebO, oui, déjà parlé ici étant donné que c'est avec cette méthode que j'ai appris à effacer les fichiers mentionnés dans mon message précédent et avec laquelle j'ai parfois certains problèmes d'autorisation.

@ Moonwalker, iDuck, chacun son point de vue . Je trouve que récupérer de l'espace disque a son intérêt quand les fichiers ne servent à rien et n'ont jamais été destinés à être sauvegardés, comme dans le cas de doublons (suite à un déplacement par exemple), à un changement de nom ou à sauvegarder des copies de travail devenues inutiles. J'aimerai autant que mes 500 Go ne soient pas pleins avant la fin de l'année, autant pratiquement que financièrement. Mais cela concerne peut-être des fichiers dont la taille est sans doute inhabituelle pour la majorité des utilisateurs.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Août 2008)

Ben oui, tu fais comme tu le sens. Je disais ça parce que je suis moi aussi passé par une phase "chasse au gaspi" dans mes premiers temps d'utilisation de Time Machine. Arrive le moment ou on en a un peu marre de jouer les explorateurs temporels pour chercher des sauvegardes "inutiles".

J'ai une Time Capsule de 500 Go, deux machines sauvegardées dessus, et le disque est très loin d'être plein.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> $@ Moonwalker, iDuck, chacun son point de vue . Je trouve que récupérer de l'espace disque a son intérêt quand les fichiers ne servent à rien et n'ont jamais été destinés à être sauvegardés, comme dans le cas de doublons (suite à un déplacement par exemple), à un changement de nom ou à sauvegarder des copies de travail devenues inutiles. J'aimerai autant que mes 500 Go ne soient pas pleins avant la fin de l'année, autant pratiquement que financièrement. Mais cela concerne peut-être des fichiers dont la taille est sans doute inhabituelle pour la majorité des utilisateurs.


Certes. Mais pour ça, il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans Time Machine.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> @WebO, oui, déjà parlé ici étant donné que c'est avec cette méthode que j'ai appris à effacer les fichiers mentionnés dans mon message précédent et avec laquelle j'ai parfois certains problèmes d'autorisation.





Moonwalker a dit:


> Il me semble qu'on en avait déjà parlé ici...
> 
> Sinon, j'ai arrêté de me préoccuper de la place que prend Time Machine. Au final, après vingt-quatre heures, Time Machine ne va conserver d'une partie des changement horaires qu'il a enregistrés. Au bout d'une semaine, même les modifications journalières seront épurées. Donc qu'importe ce qui se passe. J'ai fait une première sauvegarde une fois mon système bien en place avec toutes les applications, documents, vidéos et autres fichiers. Après c'est à TM de s'occuper de tout ça. J'ai exclu de ses sauvegardes un ou deux dossiers "stratégiques", et si je me débarrasse d'un gros élément (+ 1Go), j'irais le supprimer en utilisant les options prévues dans TM.
> 
> Il n'y a pas besoin "d'optimiser" ses sauvegardes TM, juste de l'utiliser comme il se doit.



Oui oui, j'avais vu qu'on en avait parlé ici. C'est une option qui peut-être fort utile. J'ai une partition de 150 Go dédiée à Time Machine sur un disque externe. J'ai totalement réinstallé Leopard il y a quelques semaines, et j'ai tenté de poursuivre ma sauvegarde Time Machine malgré la réinstallation. Et ça a fonctionné donc. Sauf que si Time Machine a bien continué la sauvegarde à la suite des précédentes, il en a recréé une intégrale, et volumineuse, après la réinstallation. Avec cette option, j'ai libéré pas mal de place sur mon disque qui était presque plein: moins de 1 Go disponible. 

Pour le reste, je suis bien d'accord qu'il faut laisser faire Time Machine et ne pas trop s'en préoccuper en-dehors des options qu'il propose. Comme OS X d'ailleurs...

Sinon, personne d'autre ne rencontre ce bug?... Etonnant.



WebOliver a dit:


> Il me semble que personne n'en a parlé encore ici, c'est pourtant un bug assez courant de Time Machine. Plusieurs sujets l'évoque sur les forums de discussions d'Apple.
> 
> Lorsque Time Machine est appelé à supprimer d'anciennes sauvegardes, il arrive qu'Exposé ne soit plus actif. Solution, relancer une session. Ou tenter de modifier les préférences d'Exposé, mais il faut s'y reprendre à maintes reprises.
> 
> Je rencontre ce bug régulièrement (iMac G5, 10.5.4).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sinon, personne d'autre ne rencontre ce bug?... Etonnant.


Moi, je n'ai pas encore été confronté à cette situation. Mais quand ça arrivera, si je constate ce bug, je te le dirai.


----------



## teo (25 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Certes. Mais pour ça, il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans Time Machine.




Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire  Pb de compréhension réciproque, on dirait 
J'utilise les rares outils TM justement et je fais exactement ce que iDuck a mis en copie d'écran et dont WebO a parlé; il ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit d'aller manuellement à la chasse aux fichiers dans les innombrables dossiers du disque TM. _GrandPerspective_ ne me sert qu'à visualiser les gros fichiers et leur date d'enregistrement, pas à les effacer.



teo a dit:


> ()
> J'ai régulièrement un pb: Je sélectionne le/les éléments à effacer, je vais dans le *menu de la fenêtre et demande l'effacement* et là, trois possibilités.
> - Soit j'ai accès au message "_Désirez vous effacer blah blah_", la demande de mot de passe et l'effacement des fichiers.
> ().


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> J'utilise les rares outils TM justement et je fais exactement ce que iDuck a mis en copie d'écran et dont WebO a parlé; il ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit d'aller manuellement à la chasse aux fichiers dans les innombrables dossiers du disque TM. _GrandPerspective_ ne me sert qu'à visualiser les gros fichiers et leur date d'enregistrement, pas à les effacer.



D'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, on ne peut effacer un fichier d'Archive TM qu'en passant par l'application TM : un Contrôle d'Accès Mandataire interdit tout effacement par un autre moyen, y compris le Terminal, y compris en Root = c'est la Sécurité Leopard !


----------



## teo (25 Août 2008)

C'est une bonne chose  mais de toute façon, je n'ai pas essayé, je n'ose pas imaginer le bordel que cela pourrait provoquer&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire  Pb de compréhension réciproque, on dirait
> J'utilise les rares outils TM justement et je fais exactement ce que iDuck a mis en copie d'écran et dont WebO a parlé; il ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit d'aller manuellement à la chasse aux fichiers dans les innombrables dossiers du disque TM. _GrandPerspective_ ne me sert qu'à visualiser les gros fichiers et leur date d'enregistrement, pas à les effacer.


Que nenni très cher ami. 

A vrai dire, ce n'est pas pour toi que je l'ai dit mais pour les amateurs de chasse manuelle aux fichiers dans les dossiers de la sauvegarde Time Machine et autres joyeusetés.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> (...)
> Sinon, personne d'autre ne rencontre ce bug?... Etonnant.


Moi non plus, je n'ai constaté aucun changement dans le comportement d'Exposé après l'effacement d'anciennes sauvegardes.
Toutefois, avant X.5.3, je perdais parfois les réglages de ma Mighty Mouse après m'être aventuré dans le vortex temporel. :mouais:

La gestion de Time Machine reste du domaine personnel et empirique. Chacun trouvera la meilleure manière en fonction de son utilisation. Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une recette universelle, en dehors de la prudence.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Moi non plus, je n'ai constaté aucun changement dans le comportement d'Exposé après l'effacement d'anciennes sauvegardes.
> Toutefois, avant X.5.3, je perdais parfois les réglages de ma Mighty Mouse après m'être aventuré dans le vortex temporel. :mouais:
> 
> La gestion de Time Machine reste du domaine personnel et empirique. Chacun trouvera la meilleure manière en fonction de son utilisation. Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une recette universelle, en dehors de la prudence.


Moi aussi, il m'est arrivé de perdre les réglages de ma Mighty Mouse mais après des mises à jour du système. Rien à voir avec mes passages dans le vortex temporel.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> un Contrôle d'Accès Mandataire interdit tout effacement par un autre moyen, y compris le Terminal, y compris en Root



"Mandatory Access Control" se traduit en français par "Contrôle d'Accès Obligatoire" rose = c'est le Système qui pilote, pas l'Utilisateur.


----------



## Mac.77 (26 Août 2008)

je commence à utiliser time machine pour la sauvegarde mais j'ai encore du mal à faire la différence entre la sauvegarde dite "quotidienne" et la sauvegarde "hebdomadaire" ; qui pourrais me dire la différence "physique" ? merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2008)

Chaque jour, TM ne conserve dans ses Archives qu'une sauvegarde horaire,
et chaque semaine, une seule journalière.

La différence, c'est selon la rotation des fichiers sur le Mac, et ça se constate dans le "vortex temporel" quand tu explores tes archives par date ou par dossier.

Ça répond à ta question ?


----------



## Mac.77 (26 Août 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça répond à ta question ?




un peu ... mais la sauvegarde hebdo. elle se fait quand ? le dimanche ? ou à la 7e sauvegarde ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2008)

Mac' a dit:


> la sauvegarde hebdo. elle se fait quand ? le dimanche ? ou à la 7e sauvegarde ?



Ce fil de discussion n'a pas encore donné la réponse : fais le test, en enregistrant un nouveau dossier chaque jour au même endroit de ton Mac, et en regardant ce qu'il en reste 8 et 15 jours plus tard !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2008)

Il n'y a que des sauvegardes horaires. Ces sauvegardes sont re-classées en sauvegardes journalières au bout de 24 heures, elles-même, un mois après, regroupées en sauvegardes hebdomadaires jusqu'à saturation du disques.

Cela est très bien illustré dans Time Machine par l'échelle chronologique à gauche.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2008)

Tu dis "re-classées" et "regroupées" : tu sous-entends une synthèse des diverses horaires en une journalière, et des multiples journalières en une hebdomadaire.

Plutôt qu'une synthèse (réunion d'éléments divers en provenance de plusieurs sources), il me semble que TM choisit une des horaires pour en faire la journalière, et une des journalières pour en faire l'hebdomadaire, et efface les autres,

et il me semble que c'est plutôt un choix qu'une synthèse, puisque TM ne conserve durablement dans ses Archives que les fichiers ayant séjourné plus d'une semaine sur le Mac.

Il me semble aussi qu'on a dit que c'était la première (de la journée/semaine) que TM conservait,
mais sans pouvoir dire la première à partir de quand ? :hein:
Connais-tu la réponse ?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2008)

La sauvegarde journalière est à la première heure enregistrée de la journée. Ça peut tout aussi bien être 0h44 que 01h35 ou même 13h52, s'il n'y a pas eu de sauvegarde ce jour-là entre 0h00 et 13h52.

Maintenant, ce qu'elle contient précisément semble plus complexe. Je retrouve à certaines dates des fichiers dont je sais ne pas les avoir conservés 24 heures...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La sauvegarde journalière est à la première heure enregistrée de la journée. Ça peut tout aussi bien être 0h44 que 01h35 ou même 13h52, s'il n'y a pas eu de sauvegarde ce jour-là entre 0h00 et 13h52.
> 
> Maintenant, ce qu'elle contient précisément semble plus complexe. Je retrouve à certaines dates des fichiers dont je sais ne pas les avoir conservés 24 heures...



Si la sauvegarde journalière est la première de la journée, et l'hebdomadaire la première de la semaine (ou tout au moins, si l'archivage dans la durée se fait selon un choix et non une synthèse),
il est logique que (seuls) certains fichiers "éphémères" perdurent, non ?

(_pour ceux qui auraient du mal à me suivre : _ les fichiers "éphémères" de la "première" sauvegarde de la journée et de la semaine ne peuvent qu'être conservés durablement puisqu'ils sont choisis pour l'être)


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2008)

Sauf que les dits fichiers datent de la veille.  :rateau:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2008)

Une sauvegarde "horaire" recopie les fichiers créés ou modifiés juste avant qu'elle n'&#339;uvre,
et la sauvegarde conservée comme journalière est la première effectuée dans la journée
= les fichiers "éphémères" qui sont sauvegardés durablement dans TM sont ceux créés ou modifiés dans le Mac la veille au soir. 

Alors, si je poursuis mon raisonnement :
- les archives de fichiers "éphémères" conservés durablement dans TM sont celles des sauvegardes de la première heure de la première journée de la semaine ;
- donc, les fichiers sauvegardés durablement dans TM sont ceux créés à la dernière heure de la dernière journée de la semaine ;
- et tu as pu observer que la journée TM commence à 00h 00 ;
- alors, je me pose la question de savoir si la semaine commence bien le lundi pour TM :

si tu lis les infos des fichiers "éphémères" conservés durablement dans tes Archives TM, 
tu devrais pouvoir en déduire quel est le dernier jour de la semaine Apple (= le jour de la semaine qui voit ses fichiers "éphémères" du soir archivés durablement = a priori, le dimanche), 
et donc éviter de créer/modifier des fichiers ce soir-là...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2008)

Je ne veux pas te vexer, mais plus tu expliques moins c'est compréhensible. 

Time Machine n'est pas un logiciel d'archivage, alors ce qu'il conserve ou pas a de moins en moins d'importance au fur et à mesure que le temps passe.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne veux pas te vexer, mais plus tu expliques moins c'est compréhensible.



J'édite mon message.


----------



## Makhno (26 Août 2008)

Je confirme, j'ai du mal à suivre là... 
Ceci dit, j'ai un ***** de rhume carabiné (normal, c'est la rentrée, j'y suis allergique...) qui me casse la tête... 

J'ai pas ma sauvegarde TM sous la main, mais il me semble que la semaine pour TM commence le premier jour où il a travaillé. On lance la sauvegarde initiale un samedi, la semaine courra donc jusqu'au vendredi suivant. 
Enfin, il me semble... En tout cas, c'est ce qui paraîtrait le plus logique nan ? Parce que s'il était calé sur le lundi, la première semaine durerait que quelques jours... 

Mais faut que je relise ce qui a été dit avant, je crois que j'ai pas tout saisi. J'espère mieux dormir cette nuit, histoire de...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> il me semble que la semaine pour TM commence le premier jour où il a travaillé. On lance la sauvegarde initiale un samedi, la semaine courra donc jusqu'au vendredi suivant.



Disons que tu as raison, en attendant confirmation.

TM va conserver comme sauvegarde hebdomadaire la première "journalière" de la semaine (donc celle du samedi chez toi), qui est aussi la première sauvegarde "horaire" effectuée ce jour-là (puisque la sauvegarde "horaire" conservée comme journalière est la première effectuée après 00h 00) : ça va jusque là ?

Cette sauvegarde comprendra les fichiers créés ou modifiés depuis la sauvegarde précédente, celle qui a été effectuée (normalement) le vendredi en fin de journée : ça va toujours ?

Il est donc normal que des fichiers qu'on croyait ne pas être conservés ad æternam par TM puissent l'être parfois = ceux du vendredi soir ! 
(ou si tu n'as pas touché à ton Mac, ce vendredi-là, ceux du jeudi soir !!).


----------



## Makhno (27 Août 2008)

Possible. Je suis mieux réveillé aujourd'hui, je pige ton raisonnement. 

Je peux pas vérifier en ce moment, pas ma sauvegarde sous la main. Mais il me semble que TM fait du rangement au fur et à mesure... J'ai repéré que mon disque de sauvegarde se vide parfois, alors même que TM continue son boulot. En gros, il évacue au fur et à mesure ce qui n'a pas lieu de rester. 
Je pencherai alors plutôt vers l'idée d'une synthèse effectuée par TM. Par exemple, pour la sauvegarde hebdo, il fait la synthèse des sauvegardes journalières et compare à ce qui est resté pendant tout ce temps sur le mac. D'où le fait que régulièrement, je vois mon DD de TM se vider : certaines choses ne sont plus sauvegardées. 

Ceci dit, je n'ai jamais observé de fichier que je sais ne pas avoir gardé 24h et qui pourtant sont restés...

EDIT :

J'ajoute, je viens de relire ton message précédent (que Moonwalker pigeait pas) :

"Une sauvegarde "horaire" recopie les fichiers créés ou modifiés juste avant qu'elle n'uvre,
et la sauvegarde conservée comme journalière est la première effectuée dans la journée
= les fichiers "éphémères" qui sont sauvegardés durablement dans TM sont ceux créés ou modifiés dans le Mac la veille au soir."

C'est fort probable que la sauvegarde conservée comme journalière soit la première effectuée de la journée. Mais à mon avis, les éphémères de la veille (donc sauvegardés dans cette première de la journée suivante) ne sont pas forcément gardés : TM retiendra cette date et cette heure mais pas forcément l'intégralité de son contenu. Enfin, je pense. 
Vous avez observés la conservation de ces fichiers qu'on dit éphémères, j'ai observé que TM faisait de la place... Et peut-être bien, si ma mémoire est bonne, la disparition de petits fichiers qui avaient squatté pas bien longtemps sur mon mac... Je persiste à croire que malgré des dates et des heures qui peuvent faire penser à la première journalière ou la première hebdomadaire, TM modifie leur contenu par rapport à ce que ces sauvegardes avaient initiallement dans le ventre... 
Mais je sais pas si je me fais comprendre...


----------



## teo (27 Août 2008)

Pour les personnes parlant anglais, trois liens intéressants, la base de donnée Apple sur TM, le forum tech dédié et un fil instructif sur Mail/TM.
Au cas où cela n'a pas été encore donné, j'avoue avoir un peu oublié si c'était le cas dans les pages précédentes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Août 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Ceci dit, je n'ai jamais observé de fichier que je sais ne pas avoir gardé 24h et qui pourtant sont restés...
> Je persiste à croire que malgré des dates et des heures qui peuvent faire penser à la première journalière ou la première hebdomadaire, TM modifie leur contenu par rapport à ce que ces sauvegardes avaient initiallement dans le ventre...
> Mais je sais pas si je me fais comprendre...



Je te comprends bien : tu penches pour la synthèse plutôt que le choix.

Tu n'as pas observé de fichier "éphémère" conservé durablement par TM : pour cela, il faudrait que tu crées de nouveaux fichiers, bien visibles, et tard dans la journée.
Si les fichiers ne sont que modifiés, s'ils sont enfouis dans un gros dossier (Caches, mails, ...) ou s'ils sont créés dans la journée entre deux sauvegardes horaires, il faudrait les pister pour les voir !

Il va falloir suivre les liens de Teo pour trouver (peut-être) une réponse solide ... ou faire des tests !


----------



## fragelrock (28 Août 2008)

hello
je me suis pris un iomega Ego 250 en firewire 400 et usb2.0 pour TM
Par contre j'ai voulu formater nickel et c'était un peu long 2h pui carréement 2 J
bref j'ai "skippé" le second formatage
et là TM backup mes 40 go de départ
ça a l'air de fonctionner pas d'incident...
A priori c'est pas bon de skipper pendant un formatage...oui non?
ma question : c'est pas trop "touchy" de pas laisser utilitaire de disk terminer son job sur un nouveau DD ext??
merci :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2008)

Il ne faut pas se fier aux temps indiqués dans ce genre d'opérations des logiciels Apple. Ils sont totalement fantaisistes.

Quand j'ai acheté mon LaCie d2 Quadra, je l'ai partitionné en 2 avec Utilitaire de disque. Ca a été très rapide.


----------



## Makhno (28 Août 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je te comprends bien : tu penches pour la synthèse plutôt que le choix.
> 
> Tu n'as pas observé de fichier "éphémère" conservé durablement par TM : pour cela, il faudrait que tu crées de nouveaux fichiers, bien visibles, et tard dans la journée.
> Si les fichiers ne sont que modifiés, s'ils sont enfouis dans un gros dossier (Caches, mails, ...) ou s'ils sont créés dans la journée entre deux sauvegardes horaires, il faudrait les pister pour les voir !
> ...



Bah les tests, c'est sans moi... Pas ma sauvegarde avant que mon MB reviennne de son lifting (enfin, de la réparation des fissures). 
Si je suis la logique, ses petits fichiers devraient être créés tard dans la journée puis supprimés le lendemain, après la première sauvegarde horaire ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Ces petits fichiers devraient être créés tard dans la journée puis supprimés le lendemain, après la première sauvegarde horaire ?



Des fichiers créés en fin de journée, après la dernière sauvegarde "horaire" de TM de la journée, et effacés seulement au milieu de la journée du lendemain, vont se retrouver sur la première Archive "horaire" du lendemain, 
et être archivés forcément en Archive journalière (puisque c'est la première "horaire" de la journée qui est retenue comme journalière), 
et, si ce lendemain est le premier jour de la semaine, en Archive hebdomadaire (puisque c'est la première journalière qui est retenue comme hebdomadaire),
et donc rester durablement dans les Archives TM : CQFD. 

(_J'ai passé quelques heures hier soir sur l'Apple support, et reviendrai dans la journée raconter ma pêche_)


----------



## fragelrock (28 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il ne faut pas se fier aux temps indiqués dans ce genre d'opérations des logiciels Apple. Ils sont totalement fantaisistes.
> 
> Quand j'ai acheté mon LaCie d2 Quadra, je l'ai partitionné en 2 avec Utilitaire de disque. Ca a été très rapide.



ah ok


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> trois liens intéressants, la base de donnée Apple sur TM, le forum tech dédié et un fil instructif sur Mail/TM.



Quand on ne trouve pas la réponse sur notre forum, on va à Apple...

Apple.fr présente les choses ainsi, mais elles sont mal traduites :


> Tout est dans le "timing".
> Chaque heure, chaque jour, une sauvegarde incrémentale de votre Mac s'effectue automatiquement. Time Machine conserve les sauvegardes horaires des 24 dernières heures, les sauvegardes quotidiennes du mois écoulé et les sauvegardes hebdomadaires de tout ce qui est antérieur à un mois. Seuls les documents créés puis rapidement supprimés peuvent ne pas être retenus à long terme. Pour dire les choses autrement : vous êtes couvert."



Apple.com est un peu plus précis :


> Timing is everything.
> Every hour, every day, an incremental backup of your Mac is made automatically as long as your backup drive is attached to your Mac. Time Machine saves the hourly backups for the past 24 hours, daily backups for the past month, and weekly backups for everything older than a month. Only files created and then deleted before the next hourly backup will not be included in the long term. Put another way: Youre well covered.


= "seuls les fichiers créés pour être effacés avant la sauvegarde horaire suivante ne seront pas retenus pour l'archivage à long terme", d'après Apple
= seuls ces fichiers n'ont aucune chance d'être gardés longtemps, si l'on traduit le sous-entendu.

Ce sont les discussions Apple qui apportent des renseignements complémentaires :



> Aug 25, 2008 11:47 AM     in response to: Dj_AmTraX
> 
> I just checked my TM. Earliest back up was in June. Only weekly backups available for June and July. All August is daily except for yesterday and today.



"je viens de vérifier mes Archives TM. Mes premières sauvegardes datent d'Avril dernier. En Juin et Juillet, seules des archives hebdomadaires perdurent. Tout le mois d'Août est en archives journalières, sauf hier et aujourd'hui "(qui sont en archives "horaires").



> Time Machine progressively deletes the hourly backups it makes, keeping the first backup (if any) of any day for about 30 days and then the first backup of each week thereafter until the disk is full.
> Knowing which backup will be held as the 'daily' is easy enough but, in my experience, if Time Machine doesn't make a backup on the day that would otherwise represent the 'weekly' backup, the following 'weekly' backups become a little unpredictable for a week or to as to which 'daily' will be retained.



"TM détruit progressivement les archives horaires qu'il a fabriquées, ne conservant que la première de chaque jour (s'il y en a eu ce jour-là) pendant les 30 jours du mois, et ensuite la première de chaque semaine jusqu'à ce que le disque TM soit plein.
Savoir d'avance quelle sauvegarde horaire sera retenue comme la quotidienne est simple, mais, dans mon expérience, si TM ne sauvegarde rien le jour qui aurait dû donner l'archive hebdomadaire (_= le premier jour de la semaine_), la sauvegarde retenue comme hebdomadaire la semaine suivante (voire jusqu'à ce que le premier jour de la semaine donne de nouveau lieu à des sauvegardes horaires) devient imprévisible".


En résumé, TM choisit la première sauvegarde de la journée/semaine pour la retenir comme archive : il ne fait pas de synthèse des sauvegardes suivantes de la journée/semaine.
Et TM ne consolide les sauvegardes journalières en hebdomadaire qu'à la fin du mois civil, et garde les sauvegardes horaires du jour et de la veille = on peut donc retrouver assez fréquemment des fichiers "éphémères" dans les archives TM.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2008)

Et puis ma promenade chez Apple.com m'a appris d'autres choses, que je vous transmets très volontiers :

- quand le disque TM est plein, TM efface les archives les plus anciennes = seule la date compte : la seule protection des fichiers inclus dans ces archives consiste dans l'existence de liens matériels les reliant à des archives plus récentes = de nombreuses vieilles archives peuvent devoir être effacées pour libérer une place suffisante ; 
et TM efface parfois toutes les données incluses dans les archives les plus vieilles (malgré les liens matériels), ce qui explique que soit répété que TM n'est pas un système d'archivage ;

- la taille moyenne de la partition TM doit être entre 1 et 3 fois la taille du Disque Interne et des DDE sauvegardés dans TM ; la taille idéale est la plus grande possible ;

- parmi les "dossiers" et volumes considérés comme un simple fichier par TM (et donc sauvegardés en intégralité à chaque minime modification), on trouve VM Fusion, Parallels, les bases Entourage et Lightroom, FileVault (qui, en 10.5, est pourtant devenu une sparse image), et /.TechToolProItems (fichier invisible, de surcroît) ;

- TM ne sauvegarde pas les DDE en FAT et NTFS (qui n'apparaissent pas non plus sur la liste d'exclusion des Préférences TM, et pour cause, ils sont automatiquement exclus) ;

- le logiciel TM réalise parfois une Deep Transversal = il la fait après une Mise à Jour majeure du Système, un Redémarrage en Target ou Safe Mode, un crash ou une extinction forcée, un boot sur le DVD d'install, etc.
Ça lui permet de faire un inventaire total des nouveaux fichiers. Il fait alors une longue préparation, puis une petite sauvegarde de qqs Ko, puis la sauvegarde "horaire" complète habituelle.
Cela répondra à une question de Makhno posée il y a un moment ,
et cela dépanne quand on se rend compte que TM "oublie" des nouveaux fichiers dans ses sauvegardes horaires (ce qui arrive parfois, semble-t-il...).

- tout le monde sait maintenant qu'il est vivement conseillé d'avoir (au minimum) une partition entièrement dédiée à TM : quand on possède un DDE déjà porteur de données, il est très simple (avec Utilitaire de Disque) de repartitionner ce DDE en conservant ces données sur une partition et en en créant une seconde pour TM, 
si (et seulement si) on a formaté au départ son DDE en HFS+ journalisé et en GUID.


:sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> - la taille moyenne de la partition TM doit être entre 1 et 3 fois la taille du Disque Interne et des DDE sauvegardés dans TM ; la taille idéale est la plus grande possible ;


Ca dépend aussi de la quantité de données qu'on lui donne à sauvegarder. Il faut prévoir large par rapport à cette quantité. 

Exemple : si tu donnes 40 Go de données à sauvegarder et que tu lui attribues 60 Go d'espace disque, tu iras moins loin que si tu lui attribue 150 Go d'espace disque.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca dépend aussi de la quantité de données qu'on lui donne à sauvegarder. Il faut prévoir large par rapport à cette quantité.
> 
> Exemple : si tu donnes 40 Go de données à sauvegarder et que tu lui attribues 60 Go d'espace disque, tu iras moins loin que si tu lui attribue 150 Go d'espace disque.



Nous sommes d'accord, bien sûr.

Tout dépend aussi de la nature des fichiers que tu manipules habituellement (videos, etc), de la fréquence à laquelle tu les crées et modifies, de la fréquence des sauvegardes TM (manuelle ou horaire), et des exclusions que tu as pu choisir pour ton TM.

je préférais (et je m'étais bien habitué à) ton ancien avatar


----------



## DDTL (31 Août 2008)

Bon voilà, j'aimerais avoir un DD externe pour faire un clone + sauvegarde Time Machine de mon MacBook Core Duo.
J'ai actuellement un DD interne (que je compte changer à Noel) de 111 Go, je n'en utilise actuellement que 60...

Alors voilà, si j'achète un DD interne (un 160 Go à 7200 tr/min, par exemple), que je le met dans un boîtier pour faire un clone du DD d'origine dessus, que j'inverse les deux DD pour avoir le DD neuf dans la machine et le DD d'origine en temps que DD externe pour faire des sauvegardes, le DD d'origine sera-t-il "suffisant" pour utiliser Time Machine ? 
Ou faut-il que j'achète carrément un DD externe (et pas recycler le DD d'origine) pour faire mon clone + mes sauvegardes Time Machine ? Si oui, quelle capacité prévoir ?

Désolé si la question est un peu "HS", mais je préfère demander ici plutôt que de créer un nouveau topic et polluer le forum avec mes interrogations existentielles


----------



## pierre-auvergne (31 Août 2008)

DDTL a dit:


> Bon voilà, j'aimerais avoir un DD externe pour faire un clone + sauvegarde Time Machine de mon MacBook Core Duo.
> J'ai actuellement un DD interne (que je compte changer à Noel) de 111 Go, je n'en utilise actuellement que 60...
> 
> Alors voilà, si j'achète un DD interne (un 160 Go à 7200 tr/min, par exemple), que je le met dans un boîtier pour faire un clone du DD d'origine dessus, que j'inverse les deux DD pour avoir le DD neuf dans la machine et le DD d'origine en temps que DD externe pour faire des sauvegardes, le DD d'origine sera-t-il "suffisant" pour utiliser Time Machine ?
> ...



Pour Time Machine, 111 Go, c'est peut-être un peu petit surtout si tu profites de nouvelle acquisition du DD interne pour rajouter des données. Tu peu sans risques et sans regrets investir dans un DD externe pour Time Machine.


----------



## Makhno (1 Septembre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> - le logiciel TM réalise parfois une Deep Transversal = il la fait après une Mise à Jour majeure du Système, un Redémarrage en Target ou Safe Mode, un crash ou une extinction forcée, un boot sur le DVD d'install, etc.
> Ça lui permet de faire un inventaire total des nouveaux fichiers. Il fait alors une longue préparation, puis une petite sauvegarde de qqs Ko, puis la sauvegarde "horaire" complète habituelle.
> Cela répondra à une question de Makhno posée il y a un moment ,
> et cela dépanne quand on se rend compte que TM "oublie" des nouveaux fichiers dans ses sauvegardes horaires (ce qui arrive parfois, semble-t-il...).



Là je dis joli boulôt ! Franchement, bravo pour toutes ces infos ! 

Je persiste à me demander comment ça se fait que la taille de ma sauvegarde diminue parfois... 
On est d'accord sur les dates des sauvegardes, reste à savoir ce qu'il y met dedans... 

Pour ce que je site plus haut, merci d'y avoir pensé... Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit ce que je décrivais... 
Chez moi, TM fait sa sauvegarde puis refait un temps de préparation (extrêmement court) puis lance cette mini sauvegarde de quelques ko... Et cela quasiment à chaque fois, pas que après les quelques opérations décrites...


----------



## mefysto (7 Septembre 2008)

J'ai actuellement un mac pro équipé de 80 de DD interne ( je sais c'est peu pas les moyens pour le moment , l'ancien à lacher. ) ainsi q'un DD en usb de 160go.

Je voudrais utiliser TM pour mes sauvegardes ( mangas animés , photos , musiques etc.. ) mais j'ai lu que les anciens sauvegardes étaient éffacées même si des liens matériels existaient. 
Je peux faire confiance a TM pour me garder mes données importantes ?


----------



## Makhno (7 Septembre 2008)

Non. Assurément... 
Relis les quelques pages précédentes pour te rendre compte que le fonctionnement de TM est quelque peu ... particulier... 

Ce n'est pas un logiciel d'archivage. Juste un moyen simple de sauvegarder pour l'utilisateur de base qui n'y connait rien et ne faisait pas de sauvegardes avant. Mais pour celui qui connaît un peu plus et sauvegardait déjà, TM n'est pas la solution ultime. Elle ne vaut pas le clonage et/ou la gravure. 

Ceci dit, TM reste bien pratique pour réparer une boulette, genre après avoir écrasé un fichier qu'on désirait garder... D'où l'utilité sur une très courte période, une semaine ou deux, pas plus...

Cependant, j'aurais un mac pro, je crois que je passerais au RAID... J'y connais vraiment pas grand chose à ce sujet mais ça à l'air vraiment puissant. Mais je l'admets, ça signifie acheter plusieurs DD et tu sembles signifier ne pas avoir les moyens en ce moment donc...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Septembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Cependant, j'aurais un mac pro, je crois que je passerais au RAID... J'y connais vraiment pas grand chose à ce sujet mais ça à l'air vraiment puissant. Mais je l'admets, ça signifie acheter plusieurs DD et tu sembles signifier ne pas avoir les moyens en ce moment donc...



D'après ce que je crois savoir, le RAID1 permet une duplication du Disque Interne dite en miroir : il duplique donc en permanence à l'instant T, mais n'offre pas la possibilité d'avoir un historique comme TimeMachine.
C'est utile essentiellement en cas de crash du premier Disque Interne (c'est un clone en temps réel), 
et donc doit être assorti d'autres sauvegardes (clones incrémentiels, TM, ...) si l'on veut retrouver d'anciennes données effacées.


----------



## Makhno (7 Septembre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> D'après ce que je crois savoir, le RAID1 permet une duplication du Disque Interne dite en miroir : il duplique donc en permanence à l'instant T, mais n'offre pas la possibilité d'avoir un historique comme TimeMachine.
> C'est utile essentiellement en cas de crash du premier Disque Interne (c'est un clone en temps réel),
> et donc doit être assorti d'autres sauvegardes (clones incrémentiels, TM, ...) si l'on veut retrouver d'anciennes données effacées.



C'est vrai... Rien n'empêche d'avoir les deux... 

Je rêve d'avoir un ou deux téra en raid... Plus vite fait TM mais pour le fun... Je me rends compte que je ne m'en sers presque jamais (suis-je trop précautionneux pour faire des fautes impardonnables que seul TM peut sauver ?)


----------



## shorebreak (12 Septembre 2008)

*Peut on intégrer les données d'un disque dur externe (musique, vidéo, photos, divers....) qui ne sont pas dans le disque dur interne à Time Machine. Je suis novice chez Mac.*


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2008)

Si ton DDE est en HFS+, tu peux sauvegarder ses données avec TimeMachine.
S'il est en FAT ou NTFS, ce n'est pas possible.

Pour savoir comment il a été formaté (si tu l'ignores), tu ouvres Utilitaire de Disque, tu sélectionnes ton DDE dans la colonne de gauche, et tu lis le résultat en bas (HFS+ = Mac OS  étendu ±journalisé).


----------



## shorebreak (12 Septembre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si ton DDE est en HFS+, tu peux sauvegarder ses données avec TimeMachine.
> S'il est en FAT ou NTFS, ce n'est pas possible.
> 
> Pour savoir comment il a été formaté (si tu l'ignores), tu ouvres Utilitaire de Disque, tu sélectionnes ton DDE dans la colonne de gauche, et tu lis le résultat en bas (HFS+ = Mac OS  étendu ±journalisé).


*Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre mais je dois acheter un DDE, est-ce que le DDE western digital passeport ,studio, elite ou essential peu faire l'affaire sachant que je voudrais en plus l'utiliser pour aller chercher des fichiers sur d'autres ordi pc ou mac.*
http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/index.asp?Cat=9


----------



## Chinaski- (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Ca y est, j'ai craqué, je me suis offert une Time Capsule 1to : )

Par contre, j'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez des logiciels qui permettent de modifier voire de choisir la fréquence des sauvegardes. Parce que toutes les heures, je trouve que ça fait beaucoup.

De plus, lors des dites sauvegardes, tout se passe bien jusqu'à ce que Time Machine affiche "fin de la sauvegarde". Là, j'ai une barre bleue et blanche qui défile indéfiniment, et du coup je suis obligé de cliquer sur la croix à côté pour interrompre la sauvegarde.

Any ideas?

Merci!

Chinaski


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2008)

Ici, par exemple, pour la fréquence.


----------



## Chinaski- (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci pour le tuyau!

Sauf que je n'arrive pas à modifier le contenu du document dont le type parle... Ca me met que je n'ai pas les autorisations suffisantes, alors que j'ai fait Pomme + I et mis lecture et écriture autorisées pour tout le monde...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Septembre 2008)

shorebreak a dit:


> J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre mais je dois acheter un DDE, est-ce que le DDE western digital passeport ,studio, elite ou essential peu faire l'affaire sachant que je voudrais en plus l'utiliser pour aller chercher des fichiers sur d'autres ordi pc ou mac.



Les WD ne sont pas les plus simples à utiliser sur Mac (peut-être les studio ??).

Va voir là : tu y apprendras à formater et partitionner sur Mac.

PS : merci de ne plus écrire tes messages en gras et/ou en capitales !


----------



## Chinaski- (14 Septembre 2008)

Mh...

J'ai perdu le dossier LaunchDaemons dans ma bibliothèque...

Comment puis-je le récupérer? : /

Merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2008)

Chinaski- a dit:


> Mh...
> 
> J'ai perdu le dossier LaunchDaemons dans ma bibliothèque...
> 
> ...



Mouai, alors si tu es ce genre d'étourdi, la sauvegarde horaire est faite pour toi. Surtout ne modifie rien. 

Pour la récupération, utilise Time Machine. 

T'es un cas, toi. Tu n'as pas encore commencé à utiliser le bousin et déjà tu trifouilles les options, modifie les autorisations d'un dossier de /System/Library sans te demander pourquoi elles sont ainsi... 

Je pense qu'on va te voir souvent, à moins que ton Mac ne porte plainte pour mauvais traitements.


----------



## Chinaski- (14 Septembre 2008)

Et bien désolé, mais le cas ne retrouve pas ce fameux dossier, même dans Time Machine.

Enfin je vais arrêter de vous ennuyer avec mes questions.


----------



## P.A (14 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Avec le futur achat de mon iphone je vais me retrouver avec un ipod classic sur les bras. Je voudrais utiliser le disque dur de cet ipod pour sauvegarder time machine. Savez-vous si en le formattant correctement il puisse reconnaitre le DD pour y faire une sauvegarde?

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2008)

Chinaski- a dit:


> Et bien désolé, mais le cas ne retrouve pas ce fameux dossier, même dans Time Machine.
> 
> Enfin je vais arrêter de vous ennuyer avec mes questions.



Tu ne l'aurais pas rendu invisible ? (= l'as-tu cherché en affichant les éléments invisibles ?)

Tu ne nous ennuies pas du tout avec tes questions, 
mais je crois qu'il vaut mieux se faire rabrouer (éventuellement à tort) que de continuer à faire des c... (si on en a fait une).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2008)

P.A a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec le futur achat de mon iphone je vais me retrouver avec un ipod classic sur les bras. Je voudrais utiliser le disque dur de cet ipod pour sauvegarder time machine. Savez-vous si en le formattant correctement il puisse reconnaitre le DD pour y faire une sauvegarde?
> 
> Merci d'avance



C'est faisable, mais déconseillé : l'iPod chauffera vite (et pas très longtemps).
Sers t'en plutôt pour un clone ou des sauvegardes classiques.


----------



## Chinaski- (14 Septembre 2008)

Et bien, depuis ton message, le dossier LaunchDaemons est réapparu comme par enchantement.

Seulement à l'intérieur, il n'y a que : com.vmware.launchd.vmware.plist

C'est le seul fichier visible (je ne sais pas comment rendre visibles ou invisibles des documents).

Merci pour votre aide, en tout cas.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Septembre 2008)

Sur mon Tiger PPC, le dossier est vide.
Un Redémarrage suffit à corriger beaucoup de dysfonctionnements : tu en as fait un ?

On fait apparaître les fichiers invisibles avec le logiciel Onyx (ou d'autres), ou une commande dans le Terminal.


----------



## P.A (15 Septembre 2008)

Ok, merci du conseil. Je vais donc faire juste des "copier/coller" de temps en temps...et attendre l'achat d'un futur disque dur externe...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Pas mal de correctifs avec la 10.5.5 :


_Améliore la fiabilité de Time Machine avec Time Capsule.
Résout les problèmes de performances que peuvent rencontrer les sauvegardes initiales et en cours.
Résout un problème concernant l'affichage incorrect d'un message d'alerte indiquant qu'un volume de sauvegarde ne dispose pas d'un espace libre suffisant.
Time Machine peut désormais sauvegarder les sauvegardes iPhone qui se trouvent sur votre Mac ainsi que d'autres éléments de (~/Library/Application Support)._


A suivre ...


----------



## Chinaski- (16 Septembre 2008)

Malgré plusieurs redémarrages et l'affiche des fichiers cachés (via Onyx), le dossier LaunchDaemons n'apparaît toujours pas.

Je ne sais que faire...

Réinstaller ma Capsule en passant par la réinitialisation et réinstallation du CD ?

Si vous avez des idées...

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2008)

Chinaski- a dit:


> Malgré plusieurs redémarrages et l'affiche des fichiers cachés (via Onyx), le dossier LaunchDaemons n'apparaît toujours pas.
> 
> Je ne sais que faire...
> 
> Réinstaller ma Capsule en passant par la réinitialisation et réinstallation du CD ?



Tout réinstaller de zéro (Leopard et Capsule) sera efficace, mais laborieux.
Le mieux serait de savoir comment tu as perdu ton dossier LaunchDaemons = juste en modifiant les autorisations d'un de ses fichiers ??

Tu peux essayer de  :
réparer les Autorisations (avec Utilitaire de Disque de ton Mac), 
réparer ton Disque (avec Utilitaire de Disque du DVD d'installation, qui est dans la Barre des Menus après le choix de la langue), 
et refaire la mise à jour Combo de ton Leopard (à télécharger chez Apple par le menu Pomme), 
avant de tout réinstaller si rien de tout ça ne fonctionne...


----------



## Chinaski- (16 Septembre 2008)

J'ai suivi tes sympathiques conseils mais rien n'y fait.
Une dernière question puis j'arrêterai de t'embêter : le fait de réinstaller OS X formate-t-il forcément mon disque?

C'est-à-dire, est-ce que je conserve les données présentes sur mon disque ou bien dois-je tout mettre sur disque dur externe avant?

Merci encore.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2008)

Chinaski- a dit:


> J'ai suivi tes sympathiques conseils mais rien n'y fait.
> 
> Une dernière question : le fait de réinstaller OS X formate-t-il forcément mon disque?
> C'est-à-dire, est-ce que je conserve les données présentes sur mon disque ou bien dois-je tout mettre sur disque dur externe avant?



Je pressentais l'inanité de mes conseils ... surtout que tu n'as pas donné les détails que je demandais quant à l'origine de la disparition de ton dossier. 

Je te conseille plutôt de faire une Erase&Install (Effacer et Installer) qui va tout effacer (formater) : cela effacera tes errances, mais il faut sauvegarder avant.
Une Archiv&Install archive tes données ... et certaines de tes errances : cela pourrait suffire, mais ce n'est pas certain (le dossier LaunchDaemons contient beaucoup de fichiers installés au fur et à mesure par pas mal de logiciels, et il vaut mieux les recréer tous proprement). 

Bon courage ! (compte une ou deux heures pour réinstaller, établir ta connexion internet et mettre à jour Leopard : après, cela dépend de ce que tu dois réinstaller)


----------



## Chinaski- (16 Septembre 2008)

Re-bonsoir à toi,

Je crois que comme tu me le préconises, je vais passer par un formatage complet.
Sais-tu comment je peux conserver mes données "indispensables"? Mes favoris Firefox, etc, etc?

Merci encore.

Pour la disparition de LaunchDaemons, oui, je pense que c'est dû à une modif d'autorisations dans un fichier présent dans ce dossier. Depuis je n'ai plus qu'un seul fichier, alors qu'au préalbale il y en avait un paquet.

Je vais quand même tenter la solution que tu me proposes, à savoir une Archive&Install (que je ne sais pas où trouver, soit dit en passant).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2008)

Tu pourrais t'éviter un formatage complet si tu retrouvais ton dossier LaunchDaemons dans tes Archives TM antérieures au 12/9 :  si tu n'as pas exclu Macintosh HD des sauvegardes TM, ce dossier y est, forcément = cherche !

Les options d'installation s'affichent automatiquement quand tu démarres sur le DVD d'installation.


----------



## Chinaski- (17 Septembre 2008)

Mon archive TM la plus récente date du 16/09... J'avoue que j'ai du mal à piger là.

Enfin bref, je suis en train de tout passer sur ma Capsule, mon Microsoft Office, mon Photoshop etc, en me disant que ça ne sert à rien vu que je n'ai plus les programmes d'installation (les png ou autre)...


----------



## prisca22 (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'espère que je poste au bon endroit. 
Voilà, mon problème est que j'ai supprimé une de mes boîtes Mail en suivant les conseils d'un technicien qui ne m'a pas dit que je supprimerais par la même occasion tout son contenu. J'ai récrée une autre boîte, mais bien sûr, le contenu de la boîte supprimée n'y est pas. J'ai essayé avec Time Machine d'aller au jour précédent la suppression et de restaurer Mail, sans résultat. 
Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment faire, ou si au moins c'est possible ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Chinaski- (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Voilà, j'ai tout réinstallé, ce qui n'a pas fait de mal à mon Mac!
Je suis passé par TextWrangler pour modifier la fréquence de sauvegarde de TimeMachine. Je l'ai mis à 18000, soit 6 heures si mon calcul est bon, mais TM continue à sauvegarder toutes les heures.

Faut-il réinitialiser ma Time Capsule, ou que sais-je d'autre?

Merci encore pour votre aide.


----------



## Hayai (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

comment faire si subitement mon ecran d'ordi mac os x, les couleurs sont en rayon x??
svpp donnez moi vite une reponse


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2008)

Chinaski- a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà, j'ai tout réinstallé, ce qui n'a pas fait de mal à mon Mac!
> Je suis passé par TextWrangler pour modifier la fréquence de sauvegarde de TimeMachine. Je l'ai mis à 18000, soit 6 heures si mon calcul est bon, mais TM continue à sauvegarder toutes les heures.
> ...


@ Chinaski: la sauvegarde devrait réellement se faire toutes les 6 h mais un bug fait que TM te dit qu'elle continue à le faire toutes les heures. A vérifier avec les noms/date de tes sauvegardes dans le disque TM. J'ai appris ça hier soir par un ami, ayant moi-même fait la même expérience que toi.

_@ Hayai: tu devrais poster à l'endroit approprié, ce n'est pas le sujet ici  J'ai prévenu la modération pour déplacer ton message._


----------



## Makhno (22 Septembre 2008)

prisca22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'espère que je poste au bon endroit.
> Voilà, mon problème est que j'ai supprimé une de mes boîtes Mail en suivant les conseils d'un technicien qui ne m'a pas dit que je supprimerais par la même occasion tout son contenu. J'ai récrée une autre boîte, mais bien sûr, le contenu de la boîte supprimée n'y est pas. J'ai essayé avec Time Machine d'aller au jour précédent la suppression et de restaurer Mail, sans résultat.
> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment faire, ou si au moins c'est possible ?
> ...



Salut !

Je viens de faire un petit essai chez moi : 
je suis sur Mail, j'entre ds TM, la fenêtre de mail se redimensionne et je peux remonter dans le temps. Là, si je clique sur une de mes BAL qui est dans la colonne de gauche, apparaît en gros caractères dans l'espace où d'habitude on lit les mails le message "cliquez sur restaurer pour récupérer votre boîte de réception sur Gmail". 
Je ne suis pas allé plus loin mais logiquement, ça devrait tout restaurer nan ? 
Est-ce que c'est ça que tu as tenté ? Si oui ou si ça ne marche pas, je m'en remets à plus fort que moi... 

Bon courage !


----------



## ruben (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour Tout le monde,

Je vais essayer d'expliquer le plus simplement:

Mon DD interne a foutu le camp, j'ai achete un autre (western digital 2.5'' 320 Go) pour mon macbook blanc 2006 1Go RAM. Hier soir j'ai fait l'installation de Leopard, j'ai apres lance time machine recovery et il a tout fait seulement:

Je n'avais pas assez de place sur mon DD pour faire un backup des applications ce qu'il fait que la premiere fois que j ai lance Leopard, il n y avait simplement PAS de dossier application, il ne pouvait ouvrir donc AUCUN programe et les programes d'Apple d origine n'apparraissaient pas non plus.

J'ai un peu reflechis, et j'ai donc partioner le disque non pas en 2 mais en 3:
1 pour Leopard (18 Go environ) - System
1 pour Backup (70 Go environ) - Macintosh HD
1 pour le reste - Alibaba

De ce fait, j ai les applications dans System mais pas dans Macintosh HD. Ce que j'ai donc fait c'est bouger le dossier d'Applications de System dans Macintosh HD pcq selon moi, tout le contenu de Leopard se trouve DEJA dans macintosh HD, est ce vrai? Dois je garder System (est ce que je peux formater system + Alibaba sans perdre l'info de Macintosh HD?)

Est ce que j'ai fait vous semble correcte et intelligent? Y a t il une meilleure maniere de le faire?

Et, puis je effacer l info sur System (la ou j ai originalement installe Leopard) sachant que j ai fait un Backup venant de time machine sur Macintosh HD?

Merci d avance,

J espere que vous pourrez m aider

Ciao


Ruben


----------



## ruben (27 Septembre 2008)

pour vous aider a comprendre:

System (la ou j ai installe Leopard), les dossiers "Applications" "Library" etc. n ont PAS les petites images dans les dossier alors que sur Macintosh HD, si.....


----------



## ruben (27 Septembre 2008)

Dites moi ce que vous en pensez:

refaire un backup time machine de tout (maintenant que j ai la place) sans la partition System et reinstaller le tout avec seulement 2 partitions, est ce que ca parrait logique?

Merci encore


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Septembre 2008)

ruben a dit:


> Bonjour Tout le monde,
> 
> Je vais essayer d'expliquer le plus simplement:
> 
> ...


Il ne faut pas déplacer le dossier Applications !!!

On peut délocaliser les données genre biblio d'iTunes ou d'iPhotos Les Applications tierces ne passant pas par un installateur peuvent être installées à d'autres emplacements


----------



## ruben (27 Septembre 2008)

Peux tu m expliquer ce que je n ai pas fais correctement ou mieux:


comment resoudre le probleme des applications sachant que si je ne fais que 2 partitions, et que j installe leopard et fais le backup sur la meme partition, je perde TOTALEMENT le dossier application.....?????

que dois je faire pcq je t avoue que je suis perdu maintenant.....?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2008)

La meilleure chose est d'installer Leopard avec le DVD d'install et sans utiliser TimeMachine dans un premier temps : tu auras un dossier Applications contenant les applis Apple.
Ensuite tu mets à jour ton Leopard tout neuf et tout vide.
Et en dernier, tu utilises TM pour restaurer tes données personnelles Dossier par Dossier.

Après, tu réinstalleras tes applis personnelles.


Tout ça sur deux partitions : une pour Leopard, et une pour Alibaba.


----------



## dotump (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, je viens de tenter de lire tout le fil (long) et n'ai pas trouvé de réponse au problème que j'ai (dslé si j'ai lu trop vite !!!!).

Je sauvegarde mon DD + les données d'un disque externe sur un 2ème disque externe paramétré TM. Le souci est que je ne "vois" la sauvegarde du disque externe dans TM que quand celui-ci est monté, du coup je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt puisque si celui-ci plante ... je ne pourrais rien récupérer alors que la taille des sauvegardes faites sur TM semble bien indiquer que les données sont incluses. Sauf qu'elles sont invisibles et introuvables tant que le disque source de ces données n'est pas monté. C'est idiot.

Il y a quelque chose que je fais mal ????

Merci d'avance si qqn a une idée ...


----------



## Makhno (28 Septembre 2008)

Salut !

Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit anormal... TM restaure par défaut à l'emplacement d'origine. Donc pour ça, il faut bien que le DD externe soit connecté... Ceci dit, le cas que tu exposes n'est pas idiot : si ton DD externe pète, tu ne peux pas le restaurer... 

C'est à confirmer par d'autres, perso j'en sais pas grand chose, mais je ne suis pas sûr que TM soit la solution la plus adaptée pour sauvegarder un DD externe...

Est-ce que tu aurais la possibilité de tester avec un autre DD qui aurait le même nom ? Ou alors une partition de ton DD externe actuel, que tu appelles comme ton DD externe actuel, après avoir renommé autrement ce dernier ? 
On saurait alors si TM se fait avoir et affiche tes sauvegardes ? Dans ce cas, il serait possible quand le disque dur casse de le remplacer par un nouveau avec le même nom et de le remplir à partir de TM... 

lol je crois que je suis à côté de la plaque  vais peut-être aller me coucher...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Excusez-moi je suis pris par le temps et n'ai pas pu lire les 35 pages. 

L'imac d'un ami ne peut plus graver hormis avec Toast (toutes les applis Apple lui disent que le lecteur est déja pris). Il a donc décidé de faire le ménage en achetant time capsule. 

Le back-up de Time Machine s'est effectué correctement hier. Sa question: si il reformate son Mac en ré-installant un système propre, va t'il pouvoir reprendre son back-up sous forme d'image disque sans perdre la moindre donnée ?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Septembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> question: si il reformate son Mac en ré-installant un système propre, va t'il pouvoir reprendre son back-up sous forme d'image disque sans perdre la moindre donnée ?



Cela ne devrait poser aucun problème pour les données : beaucoup d'entre nous ont "restauré" leur Mac en restaurant la sauvegarde Time Machine avec le DVD d'installation Leopard.

Le souci est qu'avec TM, il est probable qu'il restaure aussi l'erreur responsable de ses ennuis de gravure : une Archiv+Reinstall serait peut-être plus appropriée...

Le backup de TM dans une Time Capsule se fait certes dans une image-disque sparsebundle, 
mais la restauration se fait tout aussi bien à partir d'un Dossier TM créé dans un Disque Externe.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2008)

Bon ben je viens de tester la restauration complète d'un système à l'aide de TimeMachine. Après avoir bidouillé ce matin ma connexion Airport, jeté des préférences, plus rien ne marchait. Après plusieurs tentatives, j'ai repris, depuis le DVD d'installation de Leopard, ma sauvegarde qui datait de cette nuit.

Une bonne grosse heure plus tard, tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Juste à noter que les caches et l'indexation Spotlight sont supprimés, et sont donc recréés. iTunes quant à lui demande une nouvelle identification des morceaux achetés sur l'iTS. Enfin, MobileMe s'emmêle un peu les pinceaux et demande une fusion des données, à laquelle j'ai préféré un remplacement des données de mon Mac par celles du serveur MobileMe.

Pour le reste, c'est un succès, et c'est bon à savoir désormais.  Un bon et long résumé de la restauration Time Machine est disponible ici.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2008)

De l'expérience que vous pouvez en avoir, est-ce que la sauvegarde en wi-fi sur la Time Capsule avec un Mac en 802.11g fonctionne bien ?


----------



## theclaw (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord désolé de poster ici alors que j'ai déjà posté dans le forum OS X, mais ça me semble plus approprié sur ce fil...

Suite à mes derniers soucis sur mon MBP (bloqué au boot sur la page pomme + petite roue qui tourne...) j'ai finalement réinstallé Leopard. J'ai récupéré mes données, paramètres, tout va bien. Par contre, Time Capsule ne semble plus fonctionner:

Impossible de sauvegarder dessus. La time machine reste en préparation de la sauvegarde pendant des heures. Puis finit par dire qu'elle ne peut pas monter la ressource. Je vois dans mon Finder la TC, mais quand je clique dessus, soit j'ai droit à "échec de la connexion" soit je peux me promener dans l'arborescence mais quand je double clique sur le fichier .sparsebundle, ça me dit échec de montage des disques.

Je suis allé dans les paramètres de la TC, j'ai refait l'install pour la ré-ajouter à mon réseau, ça marche, elle est là, la led est verte.

J'ai fait aussi diverses manips comme dire que je ne veux aucun disque, rebooter puis à nouveau déclarer ma TC, mais rien n'y fait...

Une idée ? (sauf formater la TC, j'ai 6 mois de backup et ceux de ma femme dessus, et pour elle ça marche toujours )

Merci


----------



## quetzal (16 Octobre 2008)

Je vous livre mon expérience avec TimeMachine, car pour le moment mon disque dur externe de sauvegarde se comporte bizarrement : 

J'avais défini ce DD comme disque de sauvetage de TimeMachine, y ajoutant également quelques données. J'ai également mis quelques autres dossiers dans ce DD externe, un SilverDrive Quattro 750 Go, mais cela n'altérait absolument pas le fonctionnement de Time Machine. Je pouvais entrer dans TM, récupérer des vieux docs, etc.

J'ai réinstallé Léopard à la suite d'un crash de disque dur. Lorsque le système m'a demandé si je voulais restaurer mes fichiers à partir de Time Machine, j'ai coché l'option et branché mon DD externe par Firewire, comme d'habitude. Or je ne l'ai pas vu dans la fenêtre prévue à cet effet, qui est restée désespérement blanche. Je suis donc revenu en arrière pour démarrer le système sans restaurer les données.

Après démarrage de la machine, mon disque dur externe n'apparait plus du tout sur le bureau, mais il semble bien tourner quand il est branché sur mon MacBook (lumières bleu et rouge en alternance. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi.

Dès que je débranche le cable FireWire du MacBook, il ne tourne plus. Je le branche sur un ancien iBook (sous 10.3) qui le lisait parfaitement ce matin, et j'ai le même comportement. Je vais attendre que cela s'arrête, mais cela m'inquiète. J'espère que mes données ne seront pas effacées. Je ne sais pas si c'est bon signe (vérification de données) ou mauvais signe (effacement).

D'autres peuvent-ils m'éclairer de leur expérience ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Octobre 2008)

quetzal a dit:


> J'ai réinstallé Léopard à la suite d'un crash de disque dur.
> 
> Je suis donc revenu en arrière pour démarrer le système sans restaurer les données.
> 
> Après démarrage de la machine, mon disque dur externe n'apparait plus du tout sur le bureau



C'était quoi ton crash ?

As-tu recréé ton Compte avec les mêmes nom et mot de passe ?

As-tu réparé le Disque Externe avec Utilitaire de Disque ?


----------



## quetzal (16 Octobre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'était quoi ton crash ?
> 
> As-tu recréé ton Compte avec les mêmes nom et mot de passe ?
> 
> As-tu réparé le Disque Externe avec Utilitaire de Disque ?



C'était un disque dur interne HS. Je l'ai fait remplacé. 

J'ai recréé un compte, mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir mis le même nom.

Le disque externe est finalement apparu sur le bureau, après avoir tourné seul pendant 2 heures environ. Je l'ai vérifié par l'utilitaire du disque. Celui-ci indique qu'il y a un problème, mais il apparait maintenant bien sur le bureau, et je suis en train de restaurer les Documents, grâce à Time Machine. Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'il va falloir que je réinstalle les logiciels un par un. Et je ne sais pas comment je vais récupérer mon carnet d'adresse et mes messages email depuis 2 ans si je ne réussis pas à faire de restauration Système.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Octobre 2008)

quetzal a dit:


> je ne sais pas comment je vais récupérer mon carnet d'adresse et mes messages email depuis 2 ans si je ne réussis pas à faire de restauration Système.



Carnet d'adresses = Maison>Bibliothèque>ApplicationSupport> AddressBook.data

Mails = Maison>Bibliothèque>Mail  et  Maison>Bibliothèque>Préférences>com.apple.mail.plist

Signets Safari = Maison>Bibliothèque>Safari>Bookmarks.plist


----------



## quetzal (17 Octobre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Carnet d'adresses = Maison>Bibliothèque>ApplicationSupport> AddressBook.data
> 
> Mails = Maison>Bibliothèque>Mail  et  Maison>Bibliothèque>Préférences>com.apple.mail.plist
> 
> Signets Safari = Maison>Bibliothèque>Safari>Bookmarks.plist



Merci François,

Merci. J'ai pu récupérer mon carnet d'adresse. Pour le navigateur, j'utilise Firefox, et Foxmarks est une solution de sauvegarde et de synchronisation en ligne des signets parfaite.

Pour Mail, j'ai copié les dossiers que tu m'as indiqué. Cela m'a seulement restauré mes paramètres de compte, mais pas le contenu de mes dossiers.Lorsque je copie un dossier, le Finder ne me copie pas tout son contenu (peut-être parce que j'ai chercher TypeDossier), et je dois recopier dans le dossier de destination son contenu. Mais lorsque je rouvre Mail, je retrouve les dossiers, mais ils sont vides. Cela doit être un problème d'indexation des dossiers. Que faire ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Octobre 2008)

quetzal a dit:


> Pour Mail, j'ai copié les dossiers que tu m'as indiqué. Cela m'a seulement restauré mes paramètres de compte, mais pas le contenu de mes dossiers.Mais lorsque je rouvre Mail, je retrouve les dossiers, mais ils sont vides. Cela doit être un problème d'indexation des dossiers. Que faire ?



Je n'ai pas tout compris dans ta réponse,

mais si tu as bien copié tout le contenu du dossier Mail de la Bibliothèque de ta maison, tu dois retrouver tes BAL et leur contenu : les sous-dossiers Mailboxes et POP/IMAP-_ton adresse mail_ les contiennent.

S'ils n'apparaissent pas, fais alors Mail>BAL>Reconstruire. 

Et il vaut mieux tranférer tout le contenu du dossier Mail que le dossier lui-même = ouvrir le dossier, tout sélectionner, glisser-déposer.


----------



## bobforceverte (19 Octobre 2008)

Salut a tous

j'ai un probleme avec TM

j'ai changé le dd interne de mon macbooken le clonant avec ClonX
l'ancien (desormais devenu dd externe via un boitier ) s'appelait Macintosh HD maintenant il est a mon nom "nom.prenom"


lorsque j'ai refait ma sauvegarde, TM a copié l'integralité de mon dd et non pas les dernieres modification et il m'est impossible d'acceder a mes anciennes sauvegardes datant d'avant le changement de dd

je suis un peu perdu et j'amerai bien avoir accès a mes sauvegardes autrement qu'en bootant a partir de mon dd externe "macintosh HD"


si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur


bob


----------



## quetzal (25 Octobre 2008)

François,

Juste deux dernières questions :

1/ Quels sont les fichiers à récupérer pour iCal ?

2/ Quel format de disque (Mac journalisé ou non, etc.) vaut-il mieux choisir pour son disque dur externe de sauvegard sous Mac OS ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Octobre 2008)

quetzal a dit:


> 1/ Quels sont les fichiers à récupérer pour iCal ?



Maison>Bibliothèque>ApplicationSupport>iCal  (et éventuellement com.apple.iCal.plist).



quetzal a dit:


> 2/ Quel format de disque (Mac journalisé ou non, etc.) vaut-il mieux choisir pour son disque dur externe de sauvegard sous Mac OS ?



TM reformate automatiquement le DDE en HFS+ journalisé, s'il ne l'était pas encore.
Pour un clone, c'est bien sûr HFS+ journalisé...
Pour les autres sauvegardes, c'est comme tu veux : HFS+ ou Fat/Ntfs, selon l'usage que tu en prévois sur un PC.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Octobre 2008)

bobforceverte a dit:


> je suis un peu perdu et j'amerai bien avoir accès a mes sauvegardes autrement qu'en bootant a partir de mon dd externe "macintosh HD"
> 
> si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur
> 
> bob



Avec beaucoup de retard :

TM utilise l'adresse MAC (=l'adresse matérielle) du Disque Dur qu'il copie pour le reconnaître en mode Lecture/Restauration : ça peut se changer (relis les posts des pages précédentes), 

mais il ne peut y avoir plus d'une adresse (et donc plus d'un Disque Dur).


----------



## quetzal (25 Octobre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Avec beaucoup de retard :
> 
> TM utilise l'adresse MAC (=l'adresse matérielle) du Disque Dur qu'il copie pour le reconnaître en mode Lecture/Restauration : ça peut se changer (relis les posts des pages précédentes),
> 
> mais il ne peut y avoir plus d'une adresse (et donc plus d'un Disque Dur).



Ces explications paraissent assez cruciales pour la suite. Merci.

Merci François. je n'arrive pas à reconstituer mon iCal, mais ce n'est pas dramatique (vais récupérer de Gmail).


----------



## Makhno (26 Octobre 2008)

quetzal a dit:


> je n'arrive pas à reconstituer mon iCal, mais ce n'est pas dramatique (vais récupérer de Gmail).




Je me permets d'intervenir... 
Si tu ne le sais pas, je t'indique que tu peux synchro gmail et ical. Macstyle a fait un très bon tuto là dessus ...


----------



## quetzal (26 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses concernant la restauration d'iCal et du carnet d'adresse.

J'ai cependant tenté malgré tout une restauration de mon système avec TimeMachine, pour d'autre raison.

La tentative de restauration s'est apparemment bien passée, mais au redémarrage, le système ne boot plus, et l'ordinateur redémarre en boucle. Je crois que d'autres personnes ont fait cette malheureuse expérience, mais je ne retrouve plus leurs posts.

François, Makhno, que conseillez-vous lorsque ce problème se présente ?


----------



## Makhno (26 Octobre 2008)

Je lis ton post et j'aimerai bien te répondre mais je ne ma rappelle de rien. 

Attends que François passe par là... Désolé. 

Est-ce que tu peux booter sur le DVD de léo (maintenir touche C au démarrage) et tester ton disque avec l'utilitaire de disque (après avoir sélectionné la langue, choper l'utilitaire dans la barre des menus) ? 

Je te dirais bien de recommencer une nouvelle restauration mais bon... Je suis pas encore expert de la pomme... 

Et je te propose de réfléchir au clonage comme solution de sauvegarde... Parce que le clonage a fait ses preuves tandis que TM a déjà donné pas mal de preuves de mauvais fonctionnement... L'association des deux est terrible, se reposer sur le second est pour moi pas suffisant... 
TM peut par exemple servir pour le dossier User, sur une petite période de temps (donc petit espace disque) pour réparer la boulette qu'on vient de faire en écrasant un fichier 'achement important. Mais pour restaurer un système...


----------



## quetzal (26 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Je lis ton post et j'aimerai bien te répondre mais je ne ma rappelle de rien.
> 
> Attends que François passe par là... Désolé.
> 
> ...



Merci. J'ai réussi à restaurer l'état antérieur de mon système en :
- Réinstallant Léopard depuis le DVD
- Choisissant récupérer mes données à partir d'un sauvegarde Time Machine

Cela a marché, mais j'ai eu des fichiers dupliqués dans Applications, avec la mention (depuis l'ancien Mac), restes de la restauration échappée. De plus iCal et d'autres applications ferment subitement après une erreur, et Office indique une erreur '"Microsoft Framework Library" (vue ailleurs sur le forum).

Le système n'était pas trop stable avant la restauration. J'aurais peut-être du laisser le système restauré à neuf, et réinstaller les applications une par une, mais c'est long, et c'est pour cela que j'ai essayé cette réinstallation. A demi réussie, donc.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2008)

quetzal a dit:


> La tentative de restauration s'est apparemment bien passée, mais au redémarrage, le système ne boot plus, et l'ordinateur redémarre en boucle. Je crois que d'autres personnes ont fait cette malheureuse expérience, mais je ne retrouve plus leurs posts.



Je ne retrouve pas les posts, moi non plus.

Comme le suggérait Makhno, réparer le Disque avec le DVD, et les Autorisations, est une base.
Un Démarrage en Safe Mode (touche Maj enfoncée) pourrait dépanner.
Si tu as bidouillé ton Système, le réinstaller au propre est la meilleure solution.
Un Apple Hardware Test serait le bienvenu, des fois que ce soit un problème matériel...


----------



## jeremyh (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Moi non plus je n'ai pas le temps de parcourir les 70 pages du fil, je m'en excuse. Par contre j'ai fait pas mal de recherches sur google y compris en anglais, et je ne trouve pas de réponse.
Voilà mon Time Machine (sur un Imac 3,06 et leopard 10,5,5) fonctionne à merveille pour ce qui est de la sauvegarde de mes fichiers et de la récupération (cela m'a déjà sauvé la mise 3 fois).
Par contre le problème c'est la préparation de la sauvegarde. Timemachine se met à faire tourner sa roue à l'envers sans s'arreter. Et une fois sur trois, les applis quelque qu'elles soient plantent. En fait elles restent bloquées le plus souvent. Il me suffit d'éteindre à l'arrache le disque externe (un AluIce 1 To branché en FW800 en cascade derrière un autre AluIce lui aussi en FW800), pour que mes applis se débloquent. 
La solution pratique pour le moment consiste à brancher mon disque Timemachine une fois par jour puis le couper. Mais bon j'aimerais bien une solution ou au moins une explication.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Octobre 2008)

Une histoire de Deep Transversal ?

Ou une réparation du Disque TM (et du Disque Interne) à faire ?


----------



## jeremyh (29 Octobre 2008)

Hola!
Pour le deep transversal, je n'y crois pas car j'ai déjà laissé tourné toute la nuit pour retrouver la meme chose au matin.
Par contre je n'ai jamais tenté de réparer les autorisations sur le disque externe. Tu as surement raison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Quand on a pas diskwarrior, il y a t il un moyen (j'ai cherché dans Onyx mais il ne s'occupe que  du local) ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Octobre 2008)

Fais une Recherche dans ce sujet sur "préparation" : on t'y parlera de ClamXav Sentry et autres choses qui la rendent interminable. 

Une Réparation du Disque TM se fait en première intention avec ... Utilitaire de Disque !


----------



## teo (30 Octobre 2008)

Ca prend du temps, surtout sur un disque TM et encore plus sur un gros disque (Je l'ai fait hier sur mon 500 Go TM) mais je le conseille. DW (avec la dernière MàJ dispo depuis cette semaine: v4.11) rame encore plus dessus, mais il s'en sort aussi. La seule surprise désagréable au premier coup d'&#339;il c'est de trouver 8 Go de docs à la Corbeille (qui ne prenaient pas de place sur le disque: une fois vidée, le disque faisait le même poids). Ces fichiers n'étaient que des fantomes on dirait mais je me suis vraiment demandé ce qu'ils faisaient là


----------



## jeremyh (30 Octobre 2008)

Bien vu. A priori cela fonctionne. Merci. Si jamais cela récidive, je re-posterai.
Mais nous les accros à la Pomme, on est un peu rigolos. On prone la simplicité, mais je ne vois pas ma mère à qui j'ai réussi de passer à l'Imac pour préparer ses cours, passer des soirées sur les forums des Mac Addict pour comprendre pourquoi TimeMachine tourne en rond et lui bloque ses programmes....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a+


----------



## john_dewinter (31 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand j'ai reformaté mon disque dur externe pour faire des partitions (dont une dédiée à Time Machine), j'ai choisi "Mac OS étendu journalisé" et le tableau de partition GUID dans les options (puisque j'ai un Mac Intel). Rien d'autre. D'ailleurs je n'avais même pas remarqué cette option "sensible à la casse".
> Et ça marche très bien.



Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ce que veut dire 'GUID' et 'carte de partition apple' ?
Je sais que le premier est d'application pour Intel, mais pourquoi au juste?
Merci.


----------



## john_dewinter (31 Octobre 2008)

Deuxième question. L'horloge de ma TM ne fonctionne pas très bien: Les sauvegardes se produisent bel et bien, mais l'horloge de l'action en question reste bloqué sur 7 h. Les minutes changent, mais mon horloge est boqué depuis  4 jours sur: aujourd'hui 7:23, 7:44 ,7:12,...

Quelqu'un at'-il une idée de ce que pourrais en être la cause?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Novembre 2008)

john_dewinter a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ce que veut dire 'GUID' et 'carte de partition apple' ?



L'Aide d'Utilitaire de Disque, pour le b-a-ba,

ou une Recherche sur le Forum, si tu as le temps et la curiosité. 


Pour l'heure bloquée dans ton TM, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Klakinoumi (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir aux gourous de Time machine.
Voilà mon problème, depuis quelques jours, time Machine fais des siennes (pour être exact, j'ai l'impression que c'est depuis que j'ai installé la dernière security update).
En fait j'utilise depuis mon passage à Léopard un disque dur externe USB pour Time Machine. Ce disque lui à toujours été dédié entièrement. Mais maintenant, Time machine refuse purement et simplement de faire la moindre sauvegarde sous un obscure pretexte de "La copie de sauvegarde est introuvable". Pourtant le disque USB monte bien, et je peux l'utiliser tout à fait classiquement.
Qu'a cela ne tienne, à la deuxième tentative, j'ai purement et simplement formatter mon Disque dur Time Machine pour repartir de zéro. Time machine me demande tout de suite après si je souhaite utiliser ce disque pour mes sauvegardes. Je lui répond que "Oui". Mais toujours le même problème.
J'ai fais une réparation des autorisations grâce à Onyx, mais il m'est impossible de le faire via l'utilitaire de disque... Et rien n'y fait.
Donc là, j'avoue que je sèche un peu. Help ;-)
Edit : Ca se passe sur mon MacPro sous 10.5.5


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Novembre 2008)

Klakinoumi a dit:


> à la deuxième tentative, j'ai purement et simplement formatter mon Disque dur Time Machine pour repartir de zéro. Time machine me demande tout de suite après si je souhaite utiliser ce disque pour mes sauvegardes. Je lui répond que "Oui". Mais toujours le même problème.
> J'ai fais une réparation des autorisations grâce à Onyx, mais il m'est impossible de le faire via l'utilitaire de disque... Et rien n'y fait.



Retourne dans la sélection de Disque d'archivage : sélectionne "Aucun", quitte et relance TM, et resélectionne ton DDE.

La réparation des Autorisations ne se fait que sur un Volume OS X bootable, et donc pas sur une partition TM.
Mais on peut réparer le Disque TM.


----------



## Klakinoumi (4 Novembre 2008)

Merci François, mais cela ne change rien, la sauvegarde est toujours introuvable... Y a pas un fichier de log qui pourrait m'aider à trouver le problème ? Je comprends pas, c'est normal qu'elle soit introuvable cette foutu sauvegarde, puisque le dur est vierge...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Novembre 2008)

Peut-être voir du côté des connexions : port USB, hub, etc... :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir 

Voilà, je viens de switcher sur un macbook pro unibody et demain je m'acheter un DD Externe de 500Go en FW800 pour les sauvegardes Time Machine...

Quelques questions :

- Il paraît que TM prend énormément d'espace disque et que la première sauvegarde est trèssss longue ?
- On me conseille d'utiliser TM pour sauvegarder mes fichiers type documents... et pas système et d'utiliser Carbon Copy Cloner pour faire une image disque en complément...

Comment utilisez-vous TM et quel est votre avis sur tout ça ?

Un perdu je suis moi 

Merci infiniment pour votre éclairage


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour

500 Go, c'est suffisant si tu ne manipules pas trop de gros fichiers (vidéo).
Apple conseille de lancer la première sauvegarde un soir, juste avant d'aller se coucher...

La plupart sauvegardent tout leur Système avec TM, et ajoutent un second DDE pour avoir un clone : c'est complémentaire.

Quand tu auras le temps, lis les 50 premières pages de ce sujet : tu auras des avis divers, et plus détaillés...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Novembre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 500 Go, c'est suffisant si tu ne manipules pas trop de gros fichiers (vidéo).
> Apple conseille de lancer la première sauvegarde un soir, juste avant d'aller se coucher...
> ...



Merci FrançoisMacG, j'ai acheter un DDE SafeDisk 500Go chez MacWay et je suis entrain de le fromater...

Dernière question : TM sauvegarde d'elle même... mais que se passe-t-il si long ferme le Mac à ce moment là TM nous donne un message d'alerte ?

Je vais essayer de lire le topic pour avoir des avis...

Bonne soirée,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Dernière question : TM sauvegarde d'elle même... mais que se passe-t-il si l'on ferme le Mac à ce moment là  ?



TM s'arrête, 
et, quand le Mac se réveille, TM reprend là où il s'était arrêté.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir 

J'ai eu pas mal d'info. grâce à ce topic, dernière chose mon DD fait 250 Go (232 exactement) et il y a 32 Go d'occupés...

A votre avis combien de temps peut durer la première sauvegarde complète ?

Merci à vous


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2008)

Autour de 4 heures, en filaire (fire-wire, ...).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Novembre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Autour de 4 heures, en filaire (fire-wire, ...).



Merci FrançoisMacG


----------



## flo_69 (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour 

j'ai une petite question je possède time machine que j'avais configuré sur mon macbook pro !

depuis hier je suis passé au macbook alu, j'ai donc lancé time machine pour retrouver tous mes éléments.
Tout à bien marché mais cependant je voudrais mettre une ancienne version de itunes pour pouvoir encore synchroniser mon iphone qui est jailibraiké.

la je suis en 7.7.1 et je voudrais le mettre en 7.6.2 (cette version est dans mon time machine je pense)

comment faire pour faire une désinstallation propre et remettre l'ancienne version ?

merci pour vos réponses
Cordialement
flo


----------



## flo_69 (8 Novembre 2008)

flo_69 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai une petite question je possède time machine que j'avais configuré sur mon macbook pro !
> 
> ...




Un petit up !! on c'est jamais si une personne à la solution 

merci à vous et bon week end


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2008)

Il faut d'abord que tu retrouves iTunes 7.6.2 dans tes Archives TM.
A cette date, il faudra que tu restaures iTunes (du dossier Applications) et iTunesX.pkg (du dossier Receipts de la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD).
Si ça coince après réparation des Autorisations, quitte iTunes, mets-le le fichier com.apple.iTunes.plist (du dossier Préférences de la Bibliothèque de ta Maison) sur le Bureau, et relance iTunes.

Si ça coinçait encore, une Recherche dans le Forum te dirait s'il y a un autre fichier à Restaurer.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2008)

Tiens, Time Machine et Photoshop CS2 ne font pas bon ménage. Lorsque ce dernier est ouvert, et Time Machine activé, il se produit un message d'erreur.


----------



## flo_69 (9 Novembre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il faut d'abord que tu retrouves iTunes 7.6.2 dans tes Archives TM.
> A cette date, il faudra que tu restaures iTunes (du dossier Applications) et iTunesX.pkg (du dossier Receipts de la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD).
> Si ça coince après réparation des Autorisations, quitte iTunes, mets-le le fichier com.apple.iTunes.plist (du dossier Préférences de la Bibliothèque de ta Maison) sur le Bureau, et relance iTunes.
> 
> Si ça coinçait encore, une Recherche dans le Forum te dirait s'il y a un autre fichier à Restaurer.



merci pour tes conseils 

j'ai voulu tester mais en branchant mon tilme machine sur mon nouveau macbook il me prends pas mes anciennes sauvegarde ?? il y a que celle du jour qui est dispo quand je lance l'appli time machine !!
je comprend pas pourquoi ?
vous avez des avis ?

merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Novembre 2008)

flo_69 a dit:


> j'ai voulu tester mais en branchant mon tilme machine sur mon nouveau macbook il me prends pas mes anciennes sauvegarde ?? il y a que celle du jour qui est dispo quand je lance l'appli time machine !!
> je comprend pas pourquoi ?
> vous avez des avis ?
> 
> merci



Une archive TM est liée au Mac qui l'a générée : un autre Mac ne peut y accéder d'entrée de jeu.

Pour contourner cette limitation, tu cliques dans la Barre des Menus sur _Entrer dans TM_ en appuyant sur la touche Alt (= ça donne un item _Parcourir d'autres Disques TM_),
ou par un clic droit sur l'icone TM du Dock (= ça donne le même nouvel item).


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2008)

J'avais parlé ici de l'analyse du disque Time Machine par GrandPerspective et les quelques possibilités intéressantes pour qui a envie de mettre les mains dans le cambouis.
En faisant une recherche dans l'aide de GP j'ai trouvé la rubrique suivante . J'espère que cela vous intéressera, il explique assez bien comment cela fonctionne et comment visualiser les dernières sauvegardes.



			
				GrandPerspective Help a dit:
			
		

> *How to analyse Time Machine back-ups*
> GrandPerspective can be used to analyse back-ups made by Time Machine. This can help you to optimise your Time Machine back-up scheme, for example, by identifying files and folders that should not be backed up.
> 
> First of all, it is important to understand how Time Machine back-ups are stored. Time Machine makes extensive use of hard links. Each back-up appears to store a copy of the entire drive that is backed up. Yet the amount of disk space needed for a back-up is limited the files that have changed since the preceding back-up. All files and folders that have not changed, are represented by hard links to these items in the preceding back-up.
> ...



Ce n'est pas pour relancer le débat sur "Faut-il toucher ou non à ce que fait TM par défaut ?", juste une info et quelques éclaircissements pour les bidouilleurs


----------



## figue (13 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Voilà, je viens de switcher sur un macbook pro unibody et demain je m'acheter un DD Externe de 500Go en FW800 pour les sauvegardes Time Machine...
> 
> ...



J'ai macbook pro unibody également et j'ai découvert avec leopard et son time-machine. Plein d'enthousiasme je me suis équipé d'un dd 500 Go pour TM et d'un autre pour les clones via CCC. J'ai finalement ce soir désactivé définitivement TM. Pour l'usage que je fais de mon ordi (mail, transférer les photos de l'apn et safari) TM et ça fonction de récupérer des fichiers malencontreusement effacés ne m'intéressent pas. J'aurai pu le laisser tourner en tache de fond au cas où... mais savoir que mon dd tourne alors 24h/24h n'est pas sécurisant. J'ai la flemme d'éteindre le DD alors que pour le MBP je me  contente de refermer l'écran. Voilà mon vécu de Time Machine j'espère ne pas regretter mon choix de le désactiver.


----------



## tora (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait une recherche sur ce fil avec les mots clés "Time Machine + sous-dossier", mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème. Désolé si cette question a déjà été posée.

Voilà le problème : aujourd'hui en faisant une erreur de manipulation sur un fichier css, j'ai voulu restaurer une version antérieure de ce fichier, et je me suis aperçu avec horreur que TM n'avait pas fait de sauvegarde.

C'est normal puisque ce fichier css se trouvait dans un sous-dossier de Joomla, lui même inclus dans le dossier MAMP qui se trouve dans le dossier "Applications". Or, j'ai demandé à TM de faire une sauvegarde du dossier "user" seulement.

Le problème, c'est que quand on utilise MAMP-Joomla, tous les fichiers des sites se trouvent dans les sous-dossiers du dossier "application". Ce n'est pas très logique, mais c'est comme ça. 

Si je n'ai pas envie de sauvegarder l'ensemble du dossier "application", existe-t-il un moyen de demander à TM de sauvegarder uniquement un sous-dossier de ce dossier ? Les préférences de TM ne semblent pas offrir cette option qui serait pourtant bien pratique.

Existe-t-il un moyen d'affiner son système de sauvegarde, ou une astuce en utilisant par exemple un alias de ce dossier que l'on placerait dans un des dossiers sauvegardés par TM ?

Merci pour vos suggestions !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Novembre 2008)

tora a dit:


> Si je n'ai pas envie de sauvegarder l'ensemble du dossier "application", existe-t-il un moyen de demander à TM de sauvegarder uniquement un sous-dossier de ce dossier ? Les préférences de TM ne semblent pas offrir cette option qui serait pourtant bien pratique.
> 
> Existe-t-il un moyen d'affiner son système de sauvegarde, ou une astuce en utilisant par exemple un alias de ce dossier que l'on placerait dans un des dossiers sauvegardés par TM ?



Les préférences TM permettent d'exclure, pas d'inclure : il te faudrait donc exclure tous les éléments du dossier Applications, sauf un...

La solution la plus simple me paraît être de synchroniser ton sous-dossier de Joomla avec un dossier que tu créerais dans tes Documents : Sync2Folders, SyncDifferent, SyncTwoFolders feraient ça gratis !
Plus technique mais équivalent : élaborer une Action de Dossier sur ton sous-dossier, pour qu'elle te crée un duplicata des fichiers créés ou modifiés.


----------



## tora (15 Novembre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Les préférences TM permettent d'exclure, pas d'inclure : il te faudrait donc exclure tous les éléments du dossier Applications, sauf un...



hum, pas très pratique, car cela va m'obliger à penser à reconfigurer les préférences de TM à chaque nouvelle installation d'application pour exclure l'application installée, puisque je ne souhaite sauvegarder qu'un sous-dossier du dossier "application"



> La solution la plus simple me paraît être de synchroniser ton sous-dossier de Joomla avec un dossier que tu créerais dans tes Documents : Sync2Folders, SyncDifferent, SyncTwoFolders feraient ça gratis !



SyncDifferent est payant (5 euros). Les autres ne permettent pas la synchronisation programmable dans le temps, ce qui oblige à lancer manuellement l'opération de synchronisation. Donc, autant faire le backup du dossier manuellement par simple copie dans un dossier qui est sauvegardé par TM !

Sinon, il y a la possibilité de créer un nouveau "Task" avec CCC, uniquement pour ce dossier, mais je me suis aperçu que CCC ne permet pas de sauvegarder un clone sur le même volume que l'original (ce qui est logique question sécurité). Cette solution aurait eu l'avantage de permettre de sauvegarder une copie du sous-dossier dans un dossier qui, lui, est sauvegardé par TM.



> Plus technique mais équivalent : élaborer une Action de Dossier sur ton sous-dossier, pour qu'elle te crée un duplicata des fichiers créés ou modifiés.



Sans doute faisable, mais je ne comprends pas grand-chose aux "actions de dossier", ni à l'utilisation d'"automator".


----------



## mistermagic (16 Novembre 2008)

bonjours a tous,
alors j'ai eu un probleme que j'en ai parle *ici* (dont je suis desole d'avoir cree un autre topic) et j'ai recu des quelques mais, j'ai poser une autre qui n'as pas ete repondu! que je repose par ici! 

J'aimerais bien savoir, qu'est ce qu'il y a dans ces "Fichiers Systeme et Applications" pour prendre tant de place?? 
et aussi es ce possible de faire une migration a partir de mon TM sur un nouveau mac sans la sauvegarde de ces fichiers sys et app?? ou perdrais je des documents lorsque le Fichiers systeme et application sont exclus de la sauvegarde??
Merci d'avance!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Novembre 2008)

Un Mac, c'est un Système (OS X Leopard), des Applications (Apple et autres), et tes Données perso.
Le Système et les Applis permettent de créer-enregistrer-utiliser tes Données.
Tu retrouves tout ça dans _Macintosh HD_, qui contient Système et Bibliothèque ("les fichiers Système"), Applications, et Utilisateurs (ton Compte = tes données perso).

Si tu ne sauvegardes que tes Données, il faut que tu prévoies de réinstaller le Système (le Léopard du DVD d'install + toutes ses mises à jour) et tes Applis dites "tierces" (= celles que tu as ajoutées à Leopard) 
avant de pouvoir restaurer tes données.

Tu comprends mieux ?


----------



## mistermagic (16 Novembre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un Mac, c'est un Système (OS X Leopard), des Applications (Apple et autres), et tes Données perso.
> Le Système et les Applis permettent de créer-enregistrer-utiliser tes Données.
> Tu retrouves tout ça dans _Macintosh HD_, qui contient Système et Bibliothèque ("les fichiers Système"), Applications, et Utilisateurs (ton Compte = tes données perso).
> 
> ...


j'espere que oui! :rose: 
En tout cas le mieux se serai de ne vente ce Mac et attendre le Nouveau pour faire une migration direct et pas par TM!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Novembre 2008)

Ou d'éliminer 5 ou 10 Go de ton Mac pour sauvegarder avec TM : de 103 Go à moins de 100, il ne manque pas grand chose...

Vider les Caches avec Onyx et/ou graver un ou deux DVD de Musique-Photos-Vidéos suffirait ! 

(La Migration, ça donne parfois des soucis, mais rarement la Restauration TM)


----------



## mistermagic (16 Novembre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ou d'éliminer 5 ou 10 Go de ton Mac pour sauvegarder avec TM : de 103 Go à moins de 100, il ne manque pas grand chose...
> 
> Vider les Caches avec* Onyx* et/ou graver un ou deux DVD de Musique-Photos-Vidéos suffirait !
> 
> (La Migration, ça donne parfois des soucis, mais rarement la Restauration TM)


comment vide la cache de Onyx??


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Novembre 2008)

Onyx, c'est développé là, et on en parle longuement ici. 

Si tu ne connais pas Onyx et/ou n'a jamais vidé tes Caches, ton Mac va pouvoir maigrir ! 


(lis bien l'Aide qu'il contient, et ne fais que ce que le logiciel t'autorise à faire sans t'afficher une mise en garde, c'est-à-dire que ce qui est inoffensif ou réversible)


----------



## ambrine (21 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

je viens de faire changer la carte mère de mon iMac et Timemachine ne reconnait plus sa sauvegarde; il fait comme s'il n'y avait jamais rien eu, pourtant il a bien gardé le nom du DD FW qu'il utilisait pour la sauvegarde, il trouve bien la place restante et utilisée....

Je voudrais bien qu'il reparte de là où il en était et pas de zéro...

Des idées ??


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Novembre 2008)

ambrine a dit:


> Des idées ??



_Rechercher_ (dans ce sujet, et pas _Recherche_ dans les forums) : "adresse MAC".


----------



## kanako (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
je n'ai pas lu tout le topic, mais j'ai fait une recherche et apparemment rien ne correspond à mon problème.

J'ai acheté récemment un imac, donc je fais enfin mon passage à Tiger, et donc Time Machine. (youpi !)
Je voulais me servir de mon disque dur externe pour Time machine. Actuellement c'est un DD sur lequel est enregistré un système mac osX Tiger et pas mal de sauvegardes. Comme il est apparament déconseillé d'utiliser Time Machine sur un Disque qui contient d'autres données, je voulais faire une partition (normallement c'est possible avec Léopard sans formater le disque), surtout vu que c'est Tiger qui est installé sur le Disque Dur externe (je ne voudrait pas qu'il y ai conflit).
Sauf que je n'arrive pas à faire la partition (message d'erreur en pièce jointe).

Ducoup ma question est : Est-il possible d'utiliser Time Machine sur ce Disque sans avoir à la reformater, est-ce que la cohabitation se passera bien entre Time Machine et Tiger si je ne peux pas faire de partition ?

Ou plus simple : quelqu'un connaitrait la solution pour créer une partition sur ce disque externe ?


Merci par avance de vos réponses.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





édit : 
J'ai oublié de préciser : mon Disque dur est déjà en Mac os étendu journalisé. Et il est connecté en Firewire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2008)

Avec Utlitaire de disque version Léopard, tu peux partitionner sans reformater. Tu sélectionnes ton disque dur externe dans Utlitaire de disque et tu déplaces le coin droit de la partition.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Si tu ne partitionnes pas, le contenu de ton disque sera effacé lors de la sauvegarde Time Machine.

Il faut impérativement choisir "Mac OS étendu" ou "Mac OS étendu journalisé" (moi j'ai pris le second) et dans les options le tableau de partition GUID si tu as un Mac Intel et la carte de partition Apple si tu as un Mac Intel.


----------



## ambrine (23 Novembre 2008)

Heu, je comprend pas bien, Tiger ne possède pas Timemachine, c'est seulement Léo qui a cette fonction...

Timemachine n'écrase aucune donnée sur le DD où il effectue sa sauvegarde. Il ne prend que de la place disponible.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2008)

ambrine a dit:


> Heu, je comprend pas bien, Tiger ne possède pas Timemachine, c'est seulement Léo qui a cette fonction...
> 
> Timemachine n'écrase aucune donnée sur le DD où il effectue sa sauvegarde. Il ne prend que de la place disponible.


Bien vu.

Mais je pense que kanako voulait dire Leopard.


----------



## kanako (23 Novembre 2008)

Non, non je voulais bien dire Tiger.
Le disque que je veux utiliser pour Time Machine comporte une sauvegarde de mon "vieil" ibook, avec donc Tiger (pour pouvoir booter dessus). 
Je sais que Time Machine ne supprime rien si mon disque est en mac os étendu journalisé ( ce qui est le cas), mais j'ai seulement peur d'un conflit entre Tiger (qui est installé dessus) et Time Machine (que ne connait pas Tiger).
Je souhaite garder les sauvegardes sur mon disque donc je voulais partitionner, mais en effectuant la manip' dont tu me parles, iDuck, ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai ce message d'erreur qui apparait (pourtant mon disque est déjà en HFS+ journalisé) :




Je ne sais pas quoi faire&#8230;
 Apparemment je ne pourrais pas créer une deuxième partition à moi de supprimer tout.
Quelqu'un saurait comment éviter cela ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Novembre 2008)

kanako a dit:


> J'ai acheté récemment un imac, donc je fais enfin mon passage à *Tiger*, et donc Time Machine.
> 
> je voulais faire une partition (normallement c'est possible avec Léopard sans formater le disque), surtout vu que c'est Tiger qui est installé sur le Disque Dur externe déjà en Mac os étendu journalisé et connecté en Firewire.



"*Tiger*" 10.5, et Tiger (10.4)&#8230; 

Si tu as un nouvel iMac, il doit être Intel : le DDE est supposé être formaté en partition GUID, et Tiger 10.4 l'a fait en partition Apple.

Pour reformater sans perdre de données, je créerais sur mon iMac une image-disque vide, de la bonne taille, pour y restaurer le Tiger du DDE, 
avant de partitionner-reformater le DDE (en GUID),
et finalement y restaurer l'image-disque (sur une partition dédiée),
tout ça avec Utilitaire de Disque.
Et, si tu es courageux, tu recommenceras avec tes sauvegardes du DDE. 

En grossissant, TimeMachine écrase les fichiers "étrangers" sur sa partition d'archivage.
Et je n'aimerais pas avoir mes archives TM sur la même partition qu'un Tiger.


----------



## kanako (23 Novembre 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> "*Tiger*" 10.5, et Tiger (10.4)


oups !
J'avais pas vu que j'avais fait une erreur. Donc oui, j'ai bien un nouvel imac sur Léopard et pas Tiger (au temps pour moi !). :rateau::rose:

En tout cas merci pour ces infos, je crois que c'est ce que je vais faire. Même si ça risque d'être long.
Juste une dernière question : À ton avis, une fois que j'aurais fait ça je pourrait à nouveau booter sur mon DDE avec mon ibook (Tiger) ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Novembre 2008)

kanako a dit:


> Même si ça risque d'être long.
> Juste une dernière question : À ton avis, une fois que j'aurais fait ça je pourrait à nouveau booter sur mon DDE avec mon ibook (Tiger) ?



Pas très long : une paire d'heures

La partition Tiger de ton DDE devrait booter sans problème.


----------



## kanako (23 Novembre 2008)

Je suis en train de faire la manip, apparement il ne semble pas possible d'avoir une partition GUID et une autre Apple&#8230; dommage. Donc je mets en GUID, mais ça veut dire qu'il ne sera plus bootable depuis mon ibook.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Novembre 2008)

kanako a dit:


> Je suis en train de faire la manip, apparement il ne semble pas possible d'avoir une partition GUID et une autre Apple dommage.
> Donc je mets en GUID, mais ça veut dire qu'il ne sera plus bootable depuis mon ibook.



C'est ou GUID ou Partition Apple, oui.

Un Tiger PPC ne pourra pas booter sur un iMac Intel, mais il pourrait bien le faire sur l'iBook : merci de me le confirmer.


----------



## kanako (24 Novembre 2008)

Et bien je viens de tester, j'avais mis en GUID et donc effectivement avec l'ibook je peut booter sur le DD, par contre pas avec l'imac ça ne fonctionne pas (évidement, c'est Tiger&#8230 voilà voilà

Encore merci d'avoir résolu mon problème.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Tiens en testant la restauration de TM je viens de m'apercevoir que celui-ci n'a jamais sauvegarder mes images VMWare 
Aucune exclusion dans mes paramètres pourtant ... bizarre !


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2008)

Ça paraît normal.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ça paraît normal.



Pourquoi ?
vis-vis de la taille peut-être ?

Quand je parle de mes images je parle du fichier .vmwarevm qui se trouve sur mon disque de boot.


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2008)

Il doit y avoir, niché quelque part, un paramètre qui indique de ne pas s'occuper des images disques trop volumineuses. Encore plus dans le cas des machines virtuelles : il ne peut y avoir de sauvegardes incrémentales dans ce cas et TM prendrait tous les GB du support de sauvegarde rapidement ... et perdrait aussitôt son intérêt.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Il doit y avoir, niché quelque part, un paramètre qui indique de ne pas s'occuper des images disques trop volumineuses. Encore plus dans le cas des machines virtuelles : il ne peut y avoir de sauvegardes incrémentales dans ce cas et TM prendrait tous les GB du support de sauvegarde rapidement ... et perdrait aussitôt son intérêt.




Merci 
Cela tient la route effectivement.
Quoi qu'il en soit c'est un peu regrettable.
C'est regrettable, non pas sur le fait qu'il ne sauvegarde pas certains fichiers mais sur le fait qu'il n'informe pas sur cette décision.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Novembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Il doit y avoir, niché quelque part, un paramètre qui indique de ne pas s'occuper des images disques trop volumineuses.



C'est quelque chose de nouveau dans Time machine, non ?
La seule exclusion par défaut que je connaissais était celle des DDE non formatés en HFS+.


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2008)

Ce n'est qu'une supposition et je n'ai pas eu le temps de fouiner.

Quant au fait qu'Apple ne prévienne pas sur une option (hypothétique) de ce genre, ce ne serait pas étonnant. Quant on voit comment Spotlight a été présenté avec sa recherche simpliste par défaut ...


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2008)

Après une petite recherche, on voit ici pour quelle raison les machines virtuelles de VMWare ne sont pas prises en compte par Time Machine : c'est du fait même de VMWare !!

Il semble donc qu'il y ait (au moins) deux méthodes d'exclusion pour Time Machine :


_via_ l'interface de Time Machine _itself_ ;
en positionnant l'attribut qui convient (_com_apple_backup_excludeItem_) à la valeur idoine.
Faire en sorte d'inclure les images virtuelles n'a pas l'air bien aisé.
Ici, une page qui creuse un peu la méthode Time Machine.
Là, les exclusions par défaut.


----------



## pierreyves (1 Décembre 2008)

bonjour,

j'ai planté mon DD interne sur un G5 bi-pro. Heureusement Time machine était là :

Apres l'achat d'un DD 500 Go Seagate et remontage, j'ai demarré sur le DVD d'install pour le formater. Puis j'ai lancé la restauration via la sauvegarde de time machine de mon DD externe.

2 heures après le mac démarrait comme si de rien n'était avec toutes mes preferences systeme, les mails, et autres applications tierces.

seuls bémols (si l'on peut dire) les fichiers systéme exclus tels Séquences, téléchargement ou Musique ne sont bien évidemment pas présentes sur la nouvelle configuration.


Bref que du bon ===> Merci Time Machine!!


----------



## Makhno (1 Décembre 2008)

Tu as pu faire une restauration TM sans réinstaller au préalable Léopard ? Il me semblait que ce n'était pas possible...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Après une petite recherche, on voit ici pour quelle raison les machines virtuelles de VMWare ne sont pas prises en compte par Time Machine : c'est du fait même de VMWare !!
> 
> Il semble donc qu'il y ait (au moins) deux méthodes d'exclusion pour Time Machine :
> 
> ...




Bravo    et merci !
Je vais lire attentivement tes liens.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

Des informations complémentaires aux liens de bompi sur le "problème" VMware :

http://communities.vmware.com/message/881576;jsessionid=E9E3589AC8FF23062600008EAD533AEB#881576

http://communities.vmware.com/message/900852;jsessionid=D073D86C3B2770E2FA8471F05C9EEED4#900852


A priori il y a exclusion car sur les premières versions de TM il y avait de gros risques de corruption de la sauvegarde.
En outre et un peu comme Aperture il n'est pas conseillé de faire une sauvegarde/restauration quand on utilise Fusion.


Dommage que l'on ne soit pas au courant des exclusions cachées de Time Machine. Tout du moins d'une manière officielle.


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2008)

En l'occurrence, c'est VMWare qui cache, et pas Apple.
Pour mon MBP, j'ai coupé le DD en deux avec sur une première partition le système et le tout-venant et d'autre part les "gros fichiers" (vidéos, images virtuelles) sur une deuxième partition (en fait, j'ai aussi une troisième partition 10.5.5 propre comme un sou neuf pour compenser un éventuel geste funeste ).

Bref, TM s'occupe du système. Je m'occupe de l'autre partition, que je clone chaque semaine (ou plus tôt si besoin est).
Accessoirement je clone aussi chaque semaine le système, ça ne mange pas de pain 

Je pense que, comme souvent, il faut adapter la méthode aux objets traités.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> En l'occurrence, c'est VMWare qui cache, et pas Apple.


oui oui absolument.

Mais entre les exclusions Apple et les tiers...cela impose, hélas, de faire une autre sauvegarde.
Dommage que Apple n'informe pas sur les exclusions. D'une part tout le monde serait au courant et d'autre part cela éviterait les mauvaises surprises en cas de restauration.

Si seulement on n'avait une visualisation facile des exclusions...cela serait rassurant et informatif!




bompi a dit:


> Pour mon MBP, j'ai coupé le DD en deux avec sur une première partition le système et le tout-venant et d'autre part les "gros fichiers" (vidéos, images virtuelles) sur une deuxième partition (en fait, j'ai aussi une troisième partition 10.5.5 propre comme un sou neuf pour compenser un éventuel geste funeste ).
> 
> Bref, TM s'occupe du système. Je m'occupe de l'autre partition, que je clone chaque semaine (ou plus tôt si besoin est).
> Accessoirement je clone aussi chaque semaine le système, ça ne mange pas de pain
> ...



J'ai également fait une autre partition pour une sauvegarde manuelle via CloneX.
Il faut que je trouve une solution pour automatiser ça...


----------



## plo0m (2 Décembre 2008)

Je ne capte pas bien. Time Machine me dit qu'il n'a pas pu faire la derniere sauvegarde de 26,6 Gigas parce que le volume n'a plus que 11,7 Gigas de libre. 

Il ne devrait pas effacer au fur et à mesure pour en caler de nouvelles?

Info: Mon dur fait de base 320 Go, il y en a environ 170 de libres je crois, et le dur externe est un 250 Go (mais il n'en affiche que 209 dans le finder, pour une raison que j'ignore).

EDIT: Je m'ai gourré, mon dur est plus rempli que je ne pensais, et donc le dur TM est trop petit. Ma faute. Ce WE je me prends un bon To pour laisser brancher à côté en permanence, et un autre pour TM. Enfin je ne sais pas trop quelle config prendre en fait. Allez, j'ouvre un post utile!


----------



## Vladimok (9 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'utilise TimeMachine avec un disque dur que je souhaiterai changer avec un autre.

Comment faire pour transferer toutes mes données de sauvegarde de l'ancien disque vers le nouveau, afin de ne pas perdre aucune données et surtout l'historique des sauvegardes et que Time Machine reprenne son travail sur le nouveau disque ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utilise TimeMachine avec un disque dur que je souhaiterai changer avec un autre.
> 
> ...



Tu fais un clone de ton disque avec CCC ou CloneX par exemple.


----------



## dbr22 (10 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour , 
Si j'ai bien compris , le disque de sauvegarde Time Machine ( D1) peut etre , soit en USB 2 ,soit en firewire
( ca n'a pas d'importance ? )

je peux faire un clone de D1 sur un autre disque dur externe D2 avec CCC mais D2 ne sera bootable que s'il est en firewire  ? ? 

Si je fais une  " RESTAURATION   " a partir de D1 sur D2 , D2 ne sera bootable que s'il est en firewire ?  ? 

Et quand tous les mac n'auront plus de port firewire , comment est-ce que tout ca , va se passer  ?  ? 

Merci de m'aider a comprendre


----------



## Makhno (10 Décembre 2008)

Salut !

Une partition TimeMachine, qu'elle soit en USB ou FW, n'est jamais bootable... 

Et quand il n'y aura plus du tout de FW ben on fera ... sans FW... (J'ai beau jeu de dire ça, j'ai jamais utilisé le FW...)...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> J'utilise TimeMachine avec un disque dur que je souhaiterai changer avec un autre.
> 
> Comment faire pour transferer toutes mes données de sauvegarde de l'ancien disque vers le nouveau, afin de ne pas perdre aucune données et surtout l'historique des sauvegardes et que Time Machine reprenne son travail sur le nouveau disque ?



La recette a été donnée (quelque part) dans les pages précédentes :

- Restaurer (avec Utilitaire de Disque) ou cloner (avec CCC, ) les Archives TM sur le nouveau DDE (baptisé n'importe comment) ;
- désactiver TM ;
- renommer autrement l'ancien DDE ;
- renommer le nouveau du nom de l'ancien ;
- réactiver TM.
En cas de souci, PréfSystème>TM>choisir le disque : aucun, puis le nouveau DDE.


----------



## pierreyves (13 Décembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Tu as pu faire une restauration TM sans réinstaller au préalable Léopard ? Il me semblait que ce n'était pas possible...



Je n'ai pas installé Leopard, j'ai juste formaté le DD remplacé au format adequat. Une option te permet de choisir la sauvegarde Time machine souhaitée. 
Bien entendu, il faut que la sauvegarde soit totale et que le systeme ne soit pas exclu dans les option TM.


----------



## Makhno (13 Décembre 2008)

pierreyves a dit:


> Je n'ai pas installé Leopard, j'ai juste formaté le DD remplacé au format adequat. Une option te permet de choisir la sauvegarde Time machine souhaitée.
> Bien entendu, il faut que la sauvegarde soit totale et que le systeme ne soit pas exclu dans les option TM.



Je me souvenais avoir essayé avec une sauvegarde complète... J'avais formaté tout content et m'avait été demandé un volume avec léopard installé dessus... Ça a pu changer depuis... Tant mieux en tout cas s'il ne faut plus perdre de temps avec l'install de léo avant la restauration !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Décembre 2008)

J'ai fait ce soir la première sauvegarde TM sur mon MB Pro 15" unibody, en FW800 et en 10.5.6, autres applis fermées : moins de 20 minutes pour 17 Go ! 
La vitesse s'est fort accélérée par rapport à 10.5.0 : je peux refermer le capot avant d'aller me coucher 


@ Bompi : les DDE HFS+ sont effectivement par défaut dans les exclusions des Préférences TM>Options,
 et on peut les en enlever facilement (bouton -).


----------



## DomS75 (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour.

Je débute sur MAC, et dans le but de faire une sauvegarde valable, je viens d'installer un DD Western Digital My Book de 2 To. J'ai lancé TM, qui a fait une copie sans rien exclure, vu que j'ai de la place, soit 57Go en FW800.
Maintenant, je me dit que j'aurai dû faire une partition de 160 Go min (la capacité de mon DD interne du MBP)... 

Ma question 1 : Comment puis-je faire cette partition de, on va arrondir à 200 Go, sans devoir formater le DD externe? Parce que j'ai encore 500 Go de données sur d'autres DD externes que je voudrais regrouper sur ce même disque de 2 To.

Question 2 : Time Machine fait automatiquement des sauvegardes toutes les heures, c'est cool, mais au bout de 6 mois, ça va vraiment faire une grosse quantités de sauvegardes, ou TM les supprime automatiquement toutes les x heures?

Je précise que j'ai fait une brève recherche, et que je n'ai malheureusement pas assez de temps pour lire les 74 pages de ce post...

Bonnes Fêtes à tous!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Décembre 2008)

DomS75 a dit:


> une partition de 160 Go min (la capacité de mon DD interne du MBP)...
> 
> Ma question 1 :  200 Go sur ce même disque de 2 To.
> 
> ...



Pour 160 Go, prévois plutôt au moins 300Go sur ton Disque externe, si tu veux être confortable et que tu manipules des gros fichiers.

Utilitaire de Disque permet de modifier "à la volée" la taille des partitions d'un DDE.

Ouvre Préférences Système>Time Machine, et tu sauras quelles sauvegardes TM supprime.


----------



## PoussinBleu (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais une confirmation. J'ai acheté récemment un disque dur externe Lacie network space d'1To. Ce disque n'a qu'une connectique ethernet donc pas moyen de le brancher en direct sur mon MacBook Pro avec usb ou firewire. De ce que j'ai lu, il faudrait que le disque soit formaté en HFS+ pour que je puisse l'utiliser avec time machine. Mon disque etant sur le reseau, existe-t'il un moyen de le faire ? et si je le fais, est ce que je risque d'avoir des problemes avec l'interface lacie qui pourrait ne plus le reconnaitre ? Dans ce cas, existe-t'il une solution a mon probleme a part acheter une time capsule (sachant que je veux une sauvegarde via le reseau/wifi ca je ne veux pas perdre l'avantage de la portabilité de mon MacBook Pro en devant me connecter a chaque fois a un disque externe fixe)

Merci pour votre aide précieuse.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Décembre 2008)

PoussinBleu a dit:


> il faudrait que le disque soit formaté en HFS+ pour que je puisse l'utiliser avec time machine. Mon disque etant sur le reseau, existe-t'il un moyen de le faire ?



Le Manuel page 26 semble indiquer comment formater ton disque, non ? 
La seule précaution est de formater avant toute inscription de fichiers (ou après sauvegarde de ces fichiers).


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise un DD 1To Western digital My Book partitionné en 4 parties :
-1 "nom HD1" de 600 Go pour le Time Machine de mon Imac (sous OSX.5.6)
-1 "nom HD2" de 200 Go pour le Time Machine du MacBook de ma fille (sous OSX.5.6)
-1 "nom Archives" de 120 Go pour des archives
-1 "nom eDrive" de 10 Go pour Techtool pro.

Je précise aussi que je mets HD1 et HD2 en reseau via mon Imac (donc pas raccordé sur une borne airport) pour qu'ils apparaissent sur le MacBook de ma fille au demarrage (et c'est le cas, ils sont bien sur le bureau).

Quand je rentre dans Time Machine sur mon Imac pour choisir le disque cible toute la liste apparait (avec les 4 partitions). Quand je rentre dans Time Machine sur le MacBook pour choisir le disque cible seul HD1 apparait.....Je précise que ces partitions ont été faite par Drive Genius et sont toutes en Apple_HFS (c'est comme cela que DG les appel).

Avez vous une idée d'où cela peux provenir ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Quand je rentre dans Time Machine sur le MacBook pour choisir le disque cible seul HD1 apparait....



Que raconte Utilitaire de Disque, et que montre Finder, sur le MacBook ?

Peux-tu y accéder par Finder>Aller à : /Volumes/nom_HD2 ? (vois alors cet article)


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Janvier 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Que raconte Utilitaire de Disque, et que montre Finder, sur le MacBook ?
> 
> Peux-tu y accéder par Finder>Aller à : /Volumes/nom_HD2 ? (vois alors cet article)



Je suis loin des ordinateurs (en déplacement) pour faire cette manipulation,  mais je sais que le disque HD2 apparaissait sur le bureau du MacBook, mais pas dans la liste de Time Machine.


----------



## Pat1763 (6 Janvier 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ouvre Préférences Système>Time Machine, et tu sauras quelles sauvegardes TM supprime.


 
Information très intéressante... 

Pour aller un peu plus loin, j'aimerais pouvoir supprimer des sauvegardes Time Machine. J'ai recherché sur ce thread (les dernières pages seulement... désolé si je ne me sens pas le courage de lire les 75 au total) et sur le site sans trouver de réponse à mon problème. :rose:

J'ai en effet fait une erreur de manipulation, et j'ai déplacé sur le HD de mon Mac un répertoire de façon temporaire ; mal réveillé, je n'ai pas pensé à l'impact Time Machine et n'ai donc pas pensé à exclure ledire répertoire de la sauvegarde. Résultat, le répertoire a été sauvegardé et mon DDE est maintenant presque saturé... 

Y-a-t'il donc un moyen de rentrer dans Time Machine et de supprimer les sauvegardes effectuées entre la prise en compte de ce répertoire, et l'exclusion dudit répertoire des paramètres de TM ? :rose:

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Pat1763 (6 Janvier 2009)

Je me réponds à moi-même, puisque l'information était disponible sur ce forum, mais sur 
un autre thread .  

Le plus drôle est que je n'ai pas trouvé avec la recherche du forum, mais avec celle de... google ! :love:


----------



## zazthemac (7 Janvier 2009)

PoussinBleu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais une confirmation. J'ai acheté récemment un disque dur externe Lacie network space d'1To. Ce disque n'a qu'une connectique ethernet donc pas moyen de le brancher en direct sur mon MacBook Pro avec usb ou firewire. De ce que j'ai lu, il faudrait que le disque soit formaté en HFS+ pour que je puisse l'utiliser avec time machine. Mon disque etant sur le reseau, existe-t'il un moyen de le faire ? et si je le fais, est ce que je risque d'avoir des problemes avec l'interface lacie qui pourrait ne plus le reconnaitre ? Dans ce cas, existe-t'il une solution a mon probleme a part acheter une time capsule (sachant que je veux une sauvegarde via le reseau/wifi ca je ne veux pas perdre l'avantage de la portabilité de mon MacBook Pro en devant me connecter a chaque fois a un disque externe fixe)
> 
> ...



"le Manuel page 26 semble indiquer comment formater ton disque, non ? 
La seule précaution est de formater avant toute inscription de fichiers (ou après sauvegarde de ces fichiers)"


Salut j'ai acheté exactement le meme disque que j'ai installé hier soir, touours pas de reponse a ce souci, le soft ne permet pas de choisir le format de fichier... comme il est en réseau utilisable mac/pc il me semble qu'il soit formaté par défaut en fat32 (d'ou en plus des lenteurs en lecture ecriture (8Mo:s pour du gigabyte c'est lent (normalement 60))).

poussin beu si je trouve qq chose je t'en ferais part.
si qqun a une solution merci d'avance.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Je suis loin des ordinateurs (en déplacement) pour faire cette manipulation,  mais je sais que le disque HD2 apparaissait sur le bureau du MacBook, mais pas dans la liste de Time Machine.



Alors, il apparait bien dans le Finder mais toujours pas dans Time Machine 

Quelqu'un peux-t-il m'aider ?


----------



## zazthemac (9 Janvier 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Alors, il apparait bien dans le Finder mais toujours pas dans Time Machine
> 
> Quelqu'un peux-t-il m'aider ?




Au niveau des autorisations de partage ça donne quoi?
As tu déjà reussi a copier un fichier depuis le macbook sur HD2?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> Au niveau des autorisations de partage ça donne quoi?
> As tu déjà reussi a copier un fichier depuis le macbook sur HD2?



Oui, j'arrive à mettre ce que je veux...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Janvier 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Alors, il apparait bien dans le Finder mais toujours pas dans Time Machine
> 
> Quelqu'un peux-t-il m'aider ?



Peut-être (re)faire une Combo 10.5.6 sur le MacBook ?


----------



## Gizmo (10 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

voilà mon problème, je souhaiterai gérer mes sauvegardes sur Time Machine avec mon Raid0 (branché en Ethernet sur mon iMAC Alu) mais Time Machine refuse de me laisser la possibilité de choisir le disque réseau, en fait il ne vois aucun disque à utiliser pour la sauvegarde...

A mon sens le problème vient de la connexion en Ethernet, y'a t-il une solution pour que TM reconnaisse mon disque reseau ou faut-il impérativement que je change l'Ethernet par une connexion en FW800 (c'est aussi possible sur mon DD en RAID 0 de le passer en FW). ? 

Merci


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être (re)faire une Combo 10.5.6 sur le MacBook ?



C'est toujours pareil


----------



## Gizmo (10 Janvier 2009)

donc il n'existe pas de solution ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2009)

J'ai résolu mon problème en mettant directement un DD USB sur le portable, c'est pas exactement ce que je voulais mais le principal c'est que les données du MacBook sont sauvegardées. Merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## rion (11 Janvier 2009)

bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit soucis avec mon disque:
lors du  premier branchement, Time machine m'a proposé de l'utiliser comme disque de sauvegarde. J'ai cliqué sur oui pour voir la suite finalement j'ai annulé (le picto de mon dique externe était devenu bleu). 
Depuis mon disque dur ne marche plus....!
Quand je le branche, un message d'erreur me dit que ce disque n'est pas lisible par mon ordi (macbook tout neuf).
Dans l'utilitaire de disque, il est repéré mais impossible de le monter, de le restaurer ni rien !!!

Y a t'il une solution pour recupérer mes données ou vous pensez que je dois le formater ?

meri beaucoup ....!


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Janvier 2009)

rion a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un petit soucis avec mon disque:
> lors du  premier branchement, Time machine m'a proposé de l'utiliser comme disque de sauvegarde. J'ai cliqué sur oui pour voir la suite finalement j'ai annulé (le picto de mon dique externe était devenu bleu).
> ...


Si tu le reformates tu perds toutes tes données 

Mais bon, comme tout bon utilisateur, tu as une sauvegarde sois, via un clone, sois via Tm c'est pas bien grave


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Janvier 2009)

rion a dit:


> Depuis mon disque dur ne marche plus....!



Avais-tu partitionné ton Disque en GUID ?

As-tu essayé de le choisir de nouveau avec Préférences>TM, puis d'annuler ce choix ?
As-tu Redémarré ton MB ?

Tu n'as pas DiskWarrior, ou un autre soft de réparation ?

Ton Disque est encore sous garantie ?


----------



## Vladimok (18 Janvier 2009)

noname a dit:


> Tu fais un clone de ton disque avec CCC ou CloneX par exemple.



J'utilise TimeMachine avec un disque dur que je souhaiterai changer avec un autre.

Comment faire pour transferer toutes mes données de sauvegarde de l'ancien disque vers le nouveau, afin de ne pas perdre aucune données et surtout l'historique des sauvegardes et que Time Machine reprenne son travail sur le nouveau disque ?


Je fais mon clone et après ????


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Janvier 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je fais mon clone et après ????



Tu désactives TM, tu branches seul le 2e DDE (le nouveau) et tu le renommes du nom du 1er (l'ancien, que tu as débranché), puis tu relances TM.

Si tout va bien, tu désactives TM, tu branches seul le 1er DDE et tu le rebaptises autrement, avant de l'effacer et/ou de l'affecter à autre chose.
Puis  tu rebranches le 2e, et tu réactives TM.


----------



## recep_alaca (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Voilà je cherche un disque dur externe pour l'utiliser avec TimeMachine.
J'hésite entre TimeCapsule 1To et WD My Book World Eddition II 2To en Mirroir. 

J'ai entendu dire que le premier chauffait beaucoup et le second je ne le connais pas trop. le quel me conseillerez-vous?


----------



## Vladimok (19 Janvier 2009)

recep_alaca a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà je cherche un disque dur externe pour l'utiliser avec TimeMachine.
> J'hésite entre TimeCapsule 1To et WD My Book World Eddition II 2To en Mirroir.
> ...



Je ne connais pas le Times capsule (sauf qu'il me parait un peu cher !). Pour le second, j'ai un My Book Pro de 500 Go, j'en suis déçu, bruyant et à tendance à bloqué le mac au démarrage, donc je le change.

Je viens de commandé celui, sur plusieurs commentaire donnés:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6933/silverdrive-alu-quattro-500-go-16mo-7200tmn.html?bloc=opinions

Si cela peut-aider.


----------



## Saf (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai supprimer une application sans faire expres, en en supprimant plusieurs. Comment puis-je la récupérer via TM (sachant que l'idéal serait de récupérer juste l'application et non toute ma sauvegarde TM).
Est ce possible de récupérer juste un programme ?

Si oui comment faire svp ?

Cordialement

Saf


----------



## recep_alaca (20 Janvier 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je ne connais pas le Times capsule (sauf qu'il me parait un peu cher !). Pour le second, j'ai un My Book Pro de 500 Go, j'en suis déçu, bruyant et à tendance à bloqué le mac au démarrage, donc je le change.
> 
> Je viens de commandé celui, sur plusieurs commentaire donnés:
> 
> ...


ok, merci !

j'ai aussi le même problème que toi concernant le blocage avec un disque dur externe lors du démarrage du pc ! (j'ai un disque de 160 Go Lacie). As-tu une idée du pq ça bloque au démarrage? Merci !


----------



## tweissf (20 Janvier 2009)

oui evidemment on peut utiliser time machine avec un disque dur externe (time capsule), alors que  Time Capsule intègre un disque dur sans fil de 500 Go ou de 1 To1 conçu pour fonctionner avec Time Machine sous Mac OS X Leopard. Il vous suffit de définir Time Capsule comme lecteur de sauvegarde pour Time Machine. C'est tout. Selon le volume de données dont vous disposez, votre sauvegarde initiale sur Time Capsule peut prendre une nuit entière, voire plus. Une fois cette sauvegarde effectuée, seuls les fichiers modifiés sont à nouveau sauvegardés. Et tout se fait automatiquement, sans fil et en arrière-plan. Vous n'avez plus à y penser.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Janvier 2009)

Saf a dit:


> Est ce possible de récupérer juste un programme ?



Démarre du Finder > Barre des Menus > Icone TM > Entrer dans TM : va dans le dossier Applications, navigue jusqu'à une date où ton appli était encore présente, sélectionne-la, et clique sur Restaurer.

La man&#339;uvre fonctionnera bien si l'appli a été installée par simple glisser-déposer (si c'était par  un installeur, il faut que tu connaisses d'avance tous les fichiers installés pour les recopier ensuite  l'un après l'autre).


C'est quoi cette appli que tu ne sais pas retrouver sur le web pour tout bêtement la réinstaller ?


----------



## Saf (20 Janvier 2009)

> C'est quoi cette appli que tu ne sais pas retrouver sur le web pour tout bêtement la réinstaller ?



Lightroom. En fait c'était surtout le catalogue qui m'embetait mais je me suis rendu compte après qu'il était à un autre endroit et qu'il n'avait pas disparu. Du coup j'ai eu qu'a réinstaller 

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Fo0rNiK (23 Janvier 2009)

Salut, je viens de m'acheter une time capsule et donc j'ai activé Time machine, sa marchait jusqu'a hier ! 

Sa me fait cette erreur : "Impossible de connaitre l'état du volume de sauvegarde" , j'ai essayer de redeme ma time capsule, toujours pareil... 

Ma time capsule marche bien je peux y acceder, copier des fichiers etc... 

Bref je ne comprend pas ... Pouvez vous m'aider?


----------



## Nitiel (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur un mac ou filevault est activé, les sauvegarde time machine sont-elle chiffré aussi ? Et comment cela ce passe ?

merci


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Janvier 2009)

Et est-ce que Time Machine sauvegarde les modifications faites sur un autre compte?

Merci!


----------



## MayaMac (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, Vous me croirez peut etre pas, mais j'ai lu le 76 pages du fil !! (oh le fou!)

bon en plusieurs fois, cela va sans dire. 

Récent utilisateur d'un Imac, en attendant d'investir dans un disque dur externe pour faire fonctionner Time Machine, j'ai donc pris le temps de me renseigner sur cette fonction en lisant entre autre ce fil.
ça y est maintenant j'ai acheté un DDE LaCie 750 Go esata, USB et FW400.
Je souhaite que time Machine me sauvegarde le disque dur de mon Imac (250 Go) et également un disque dur externe LaCie de 250 Go formaté en Fat 32 (pour pouvoir etre lu éventuellement par un Windows).
J'ai vu que cela était possible, alors j'ai tenté.

Lors de l'activation de Time Machine, j'ai vu que 2 volumes etaient exclus du champ de sauvegarde. Il s'agissait de mes 2 DDEs, à savoir celui destiné à TM (c'est normal) mais aussi celui de 250 Go. J'ai réussi à inclure celui de 250 Go à la sauvegarde car il n'apparait plus dans la liste des fichiers à ne pas sauvegarder (dans cette liste, il n'y a que le DDE destiné à TM).

Mon Problème : quand je parcours Time Machine, apparement il n'a pas sauvegardé mon disque dur externe, il apparait en grisé dans le finder de TM quand je remonte dans le temps.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider et me dire ce que j'ai mal fait??

d'avance merci!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Janvier 2009)

MayaMac a dit:


> Je souhaite que time Machine me sauvegarde légalement un disque dur externe LaCie de 250 Go formaté en Fat 32 (pour pouvoir etre lu éventuellement par un Windows).
> J'ai vu que cela était possible, alors j'ai tenté.



76 pages, c'est long ! L'attention se relâche par moments, et ça tire parfois à hue et à dia 

TM ne peut pas sauvegarder, à ma connaissance, les Volumes formatés en FAT,
et ses exclusions par défaut m'ont montré les Volumes (et donc tous les DDE, même en HFS+) à sa première activation.

J'envisagerais un autre mode de sauvegarde/clonage pour le DDE en FAT.


----------



## MayaMac (26 Janvier 2009)

C'est pas possible ?!
ah ben ça m'arrange pas du tout alors...ça casse ma stratégie de sauvegarde...Va falloir que je repense tout ça. 
Merci pour ta réponse François MacG

EDIT: par exemple, partitionner le DDE de time machine, et cloner le DDE en FAT dessus, c'est ce qu'il me faut faire?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Janvier 2009)

MayaMac a dit:


> par exemple, partitionner le DDE de time machine, et cloner le DDE en FAT dessus, c'est ce qu'il me faut faire?



C'est ce qu'il te faudra faire si tu veux garder ton DDE 250 Go en FAT, et ne pas acheter un 3e DDE.


----------



## MayaMac (27 Janvier 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est ce qu'il te faudra faire si tu veux garder ton DDE 250 Go en FAT, et ne pas acheter un 3e DDE.


 
ouaih ça me parait obligé de faire comme ça....tant pis pour moi, c'est pas vraiment l'idéal mais je ferai avec.

Merci encore.


----------



## Philippe Siccardi (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai une petite question, je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire toutes les pages du topic comme notre camarade, mais la recherche sur le forum m'a ammené a ce topic.

J'ai été privé de mon macbook pro pendant près d'un mois (panne, réparation longue...) en rembranchant mon TM quand j'ai récupéré le macbook pro, TM me dit que ça va pas du tout et que ça fait trop longtemps que j'ai rien sauvé. Donc il se met à créer une nouvelle sauvegarde très grosse évidement car il doit tout reprendre.

J'ai donc tout arreté et décidé de repartir à zero avec TM en reformatant le DD externe.

Ma question était de savoir si j'avais fais un truc de travers ou si c'était normal.

Merci à vous


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Janvier 2009)

Tu ne dis pas ce qui a été réparé ou changé dans ton Mac : carte-mère ou autre élément qui aurait modifié l'adresse MAC de ton Mac.

Dans ce cas-là, c'est normal : 
http://www.graffitix.com/index.php?pg=GNews&id=2347
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20080128003716101#comments


----------



## Philippe Siccardi (27 Janvier 2009)

ils ont en effet changé la carte mère car ma carte graphique m'avais lachée ... néanmoins le disque dur était intact et m'a été rendu avec toutes les informations que j'avais, donc je me suis dis que c'était pas normal qu'il ne puisse pas revenir à la suite.

Mais si c'est normal, j'ai bonne conscience, j'aurais peut etre du poser la question avant de tout effacer ^^


----------



## tfk (28 Janvier 2009)

bonjour,
je possede un macbook blanc et un DD externe 2,5 de 250go que je souhaite partionner en 2 , 1 partition HFS+ destiné à TM et une partition destiné NTFS destiné a Windaube et à mon Mac (avec un soft on peu ecrire sur du NTFS^^).
Question: la cohabitaiton de ces partitions est elle possible?
est il possible de faire des sauvagardes manuelles du systeme? puis un restore total en cas de crash.??

merci


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2009)

Voir ici.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Janvier 2009)

tfk a dit:


> la cohabitaiton de ces partitions est elle possible?
> est il possible de faire des sauvagardes manuelles du systeme? puis un restore total en cas de crash.??



La cohabitation est possible, normalement.
Qu'appelles-tu une "sauvegarde manuelle du système" ? (on peut désactiver TM dans Préférences Système, et ne lancer les sauvegardes que manuellement, un jour sur deux ou trois, et en tout cas au moins une fois par semaine)
On peut restaurer son Système si on l'a sauvegardé : il suffit du DVD d'install, et de ne pas avoir exclu de Dossier du Système dans les préférences TM.


----------



## tfk (28 Janvier 2009)

ok merci pour ces précisions;
en faite les données de mon systeme de varie pas énormément, j'aurais juste voulu faire une unique sauvegarde totale sur mon dd externe...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Janvier 2009)

Alors, va plutôt voir du côté de Carbon Copy Cloner que de Time Machine : la copie de ton Système sera parfaite, bootable, restaurable, modifiable une fois tous les trente-six, et il est gratuit !


----------



## ambrine (31 Janvier 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu ne dis pas ce qui a été réparé ou changé dans ton Mac : carte-mère ou autre élément qui aurait modifié l'adresse MAC de ton Mac.
> 
> Dans ce cas-là, c'est normal :
> http://www.graffitix.com/index.php?pg=GNews&id=2347
> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20080128003716101#comments



J'ai "galèré" et donc jamais rien récupéré....
Je vais donc recopier la série d'instruction trouvé sur ces 2 liens en espérant que quelqu'un pourra nous faire une synthèse explicative, et qu'un demi-dieu de l'applescript en fasse une application de Référence pour tous ceux qui vont "galèrer" dans le futur.

voilà:

cd /Volumes/Time Machine/Backups.backupdb
xattr -p com.apple.backupd.BackupMachineAddress MyMac
Write this number down (or copy it) as well. Change directory to the root of the Time Machine disk to verify that the MAC is correct:
$ cd ..
$ ls -al
Near the top of the listing, you should see a file that begins with a period that matches the old MAC address, without the colons between digit pairs -- .00f9e8d7c6b56 using my example MAC address. 

Now to get to work. Insert your system's data for the following commands to disable ACLs temporarily so changes can be made, rename the hidden system ID file, reset the extended attribute on the backup store, and re-enable ACLs:
$ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/Time Machine -d
$ sudo mv .00f9e8d7c6b56 .001a2b3c4f56
$ sudo xattr -w com.apple.backupd.BackupMachineAddress 00:1a:2b:3c:4f:56 Backups.backupdb/MyMac
$ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/Time Machine -e

et

cd /Volumes/DisqueBackup
chmod -N Backups.backupdb
cd Backups.backupdb
chmod -N NomBackup
sudo xattr -w com.apple.backupd.BackupMachineAddress xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx NomBackup

Comme tout le monde peut le constater, il y a des différences notables dans les instructions à appliquer.......
A vot'e BON COEUR m'dame m'dame


----------



## Museforever (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je cherche un logiciel qui permet de voir le détail des fichiers transférés lors d'une sauvegarde Time Machine. Je sais que ça existe (sous forme d'un widget dashboard je crois) mais je n'arrive pas à le retrouver.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2009)

Museforever a dit:


> un logiciel qui permet de voir le détail des fichiers transférés lors d'une sauvegarde Time Machine



Voici quelques liens dans les commentaires de cet article.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2009)

ambrine a dit:


> Comme tout le monde peut le constater, il y a des différences notables dans les instructions à appliquer.......



Pour ajouter à ta confusion : un correctif.


----------



## ambrine (31 Janvier 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour ajouter à ta confusion : un correctif.


C'est bien ce que je dis, si un demi-dieu pouvait créer un applescript....


----------



## royeryannick (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon forum pour mon problème, j'ai voulu installer xp sur mon mac et cela ne fonctionne pas g juste le disk dur windows qui s'affiche et quand je click dessus g un ecran noir avec un tiret qui clignote ki apparait. je precise ke j'ai partitionner mon mac a 10giga seulement.
Cela n'est malheureusement pas mon plus gros probleme je n'arrive plus a retourner sur mac je crois ke j'ai formater mon disk dur et kn je veu reinstaller leopard il me trouve pas de disk dur ou l'installer, je suis perdu aidez moi svp.


----------



## LeMero (3 Février 2009)

J'ai reçus mon iMac la semaine dernière, je suis vraiment content de mon achat ! L'ergonomie est remarquable, l'OS se prend en main vraiment facilement, et est très agréable dutilisation.
Je trouve également le logiciel parrallels avec sa gestion de machines virtuels vraiment très puissant.

Pour revenir au sujet : J'ai un disque dur interne de 750 go (ouais j'ai un peu craqué!) et un disque dur externe de 300 go. 
Est-il possible de créer une partition sur mon disque interne ou je mettrais les données système de l'OS et les bibliothèques logiciels (que je peux re-installer avec CD/dvd en cas de problème), et une partition ou j'enregistrerais toutes mes données projets, et ensuite de paramétrer time machine pour qu'il sauvegarde seulement cette 2ème partition sur mon disque dur externe ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Février 2009)

A son premier lancement, Préférences Système > Time Machine te montre qu'il exclut par défaut les Volumes (et donc ta deuxième partition) : ce serait le bon moment pour supprimer cette exclusion (sélection de la ligne, puis bouton -).
Si tu y parviens, ne restera plus qu'à exclure la première partition (et les autres Volumes).

300 Go, c'est léger pour un DDE dédié à TM : ta 2e partition va peser dans les 600 Go, si je ne m'abuse


----------



## Aaliyah (3 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous ,

je n'arrive pas à configuré la time capsule pour que le programme Istat (iphone) se connecte pour avoir les infos du mac pro.

sa marche très bien quand je choisi le serveur Bonjour en Wifi local.
mais pas avec le serveur manuel ,j'ai ouvert le port 5109  sur la TC ,et j'ai mis le n° ip de mon MP dans le programme istat sur Iphone .

voici le lien du programme :http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133531/istat-est-disponible-pour-l-iphone


----------



## guillaume13 (3 Février 2009)

Hello,
je dois emmener mon Macbook en garantie aujourd'hui. 
Comme j'en ai vraiment besoin dans les jours qui viennent et que j'ai la chance d'avoir un Imac quasi neuf à mon boulot où il n'y a rien dessus (j'ai sauvegardé les quelques dossiers présents sur un petit dd externe), j'aurais souhaité tout transférer de mon macbook à "mon" Imac.
Sachant que je vienne de faire un dernier enregistrement avec time machine, je souhaitais savoir comment cela se passait lorsque je branchais le disque dur sur l'Imac. Que faut-il faire?
merci pour votre aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Février 2009)

Récupérer l'intégralité de ton Système (ça efface tout sur l'iMac pour recopier TM),

ou utiliser l'utilitaire Assistant de Migration de l'iMac pour intégrer seulement certaines données de ton MacBook sur ton iMac.


----------



## guillaume13 (4 Février 2009)

Super.
merci beaucoup. C'est entrain de se reinitialiser. SUper simple quand on sait où aller. 
merci.


----------



## sydney-andre (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur mon MAC PRO j'ai 4 disques de 1 To. Plus un disque externe de 2To. Je fais du montage vidéo en Full HD. Un des disque est dédié à Time Machine. Il se rempli entièrement en 3 semaines. De plus j'ai du réinstaller le système et toutes les applications. Comme tous les systèmes de sauvegarde c'est vraiment merdique. Un seul logiciel de sauvegarde est génial: c'est ghost de chez Symantec. Je ne sais pas si ça n'existe pas sur MAC. Le soft réalise une image binaire du disque, et la restauration vous rend votre disque exactement comme vous l'avez sauvegardé : système, fichiers, applis, tout à la virgule près. J'ai utilisé ce soft pendant des années dans les SSII pour réaliser les déploiements. Un serveur d'image: le nombre de machines que vous désirez : une ou 1000 ça prends le même temps car c'est du multicast. Ca existe peut être pour MAC ? Détail d'importance, il faut que les machines soient identiques.


Michel ANDRE


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Février 2009)

sydney-andre a dit:


> [Je fais du montage vidéo en Full HD. Un des disque est dédié à Time Machine. Il se rempli entièrement en 3 semaines.



C'est normal, et obligatoire si tu n'as pas exclu (dans Préférences Système > Time Machine) le(s) dossier(s) où tu manipules tes fichiers video full HD 
= TM recopie tout ce qu'il y a de nouveau sur ton Mac chaque heure

Va voir du côté de Carbon Copy Cloner (gratuit) et SuperDuper : ils recopient ton Disque Interne à la virgule près = ils clonent.


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2009)

Chaque méthode de clonage a ses points positifs et négatifs.
SuperDuper! se situe au niveau fichier et fait très bien son boulot (en se basant sur la commande _ditto_ fournie avec le système).
Si tu préfères que la sauvegarde se situe au niveau de la partition, tu peux utiliser directement la fonctionnalité idoine de l'Utilitaire de Disque, tout simplement.

Comme François le fait justement remarquer, les énormes fichiers sont à éviter pour Time Machine qui, à la moindre peccadille va les sauvegarder et donc consommer rapidement de l'espace pour rien. Mieux vaut donc les traiter à part, à la main ou en automatique, pour les sauvegarder sur une partition dédiée ou un coin particulier de la partition Time Machine.


----------



## Garouney (9 Février 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour ajouter à ta confusion : un correctif.



Je comprend pas...

J'ai fais exactement ce qui dit le lien, tout est accepter puisque le deroulement est normal... mais par contre, a la fin quand je fait le test de TM pour voir, ca ne marche toujours pas...

Je vais devenir dingo.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Février 2009)

Un point qui manque, un espace en trop ou en moins, une majuscule au lieu d'une minuscule,
et la bonne commande devient inefficace :hein:

Tu n'as pas oublié de désactiver/réactiver TM et démonter/remonter le DDE, bien sûr ?


----------



## Garouney (9 Février 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un point qui manque, un espace en trop ou en moins, une majuscule au lieu d'une minuscule,
> et la bonne commande devient inefficace :hein:
> 
> Tu n'as pas oublié de désactiver/réactiver TM et démonter/remonter le DDE, bien sûr ?



Non j'ai tout fait correctement et chaque etape est validé puisque j'arrive a passer a la suivante et que la suivante se passe bien etc...

Je peux copier / coller ce que j'ai mis dans terminal ?

C'est pas grave si je mets les adress mac en clair ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Février 2009)

Garouney a dit:


> Non j'ai tout fait correctement et chaque etape est validé puisque j'arrive a passer a la suivante et que la suivante se passe bien etc...



L'oubli d'un simple espace peut invalider la commande = l'étape est validée, mais l'effet est nul.



Garouney a dit:


> C'est pas grave si je mets les adress mac en clair ?



Tu peux changer un ou deux chiffres


----------



## Garouney (11 Février 2009)

Merci de votre aide mais j'ai relancé un nouveau TM sur un autre Disque... je vais effacer mon ancienne TM... de toute facon, j'ai tellement fais de grosse modif (reinstall system entre autres) sur mon DD que l'ancienne TM devrai pratiquement tout resauvegarder... puis comme ca je repart sur une config propre.

Bon je vais perdre un peu plus d'un an de "back in time" mais je pense que rien ne me manquera vraiment... et TM a tellement tendance a "enfler" que ca fait du bien de le degonfler de temps en temps ! 

Merci quand meme pour votre aide...


----------



## pod (14 Février 2009)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai fais quelque recherche sur le forum et j'ai pas vraiment trouvé, est-ce qu'on peux faire une sauvegarde de toute les applications installé ? car pour certain je n'ai plus les dvd d'installation ... ?
merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Février 2009)

Time Machine sauvegarde presque tout ce que tu n'as pas exclu dans Préférences Système>TM :

tu auras donc tes chères applications.

Ses exclusions par défaut son énumérées là


----------



## pod (14 Février 2009)

ok merci.

donc si je selectionne tout, que je fais ma sauvegarde, par la suite je pourrai tout retransferer sur un autre mac et me faire croire a moi meme que je suis sur mon ancien mac ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Février 2009)

Exactement (il te suffit de connaître ton mot de passe administrateur).

Et tu pourras aussi réinstaller ton premier Mac à un état antérieur, si tu en as un jour besoin (plantage après une mise à jour).


----------



## kassk8 (19 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous !! Je me pose la question depuis 6 mois (ce qui ma laissé le temps de chercher mais pas de la faire... la recherche ;-)), est il possible de mettre mon TM sur un autre ordinateur que le mien ??

En gros moi vendre Macpro.
Moi acheter MBP15"
Puis je mettre le TM du MP sur le MBP (et là un switcheur il est paumé !!) 

Hahaha

Merci !!

Non parceqeu si c'est possiB je commande cet aprem et un écran 26" en +.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Février 2009)

kassk8 a dit:


> Puis je mettre le TM du MP sur le MBP



Si ton MP est Intel et que ta sauvegarde TM n'a rien exclu d'essentiel dans OS X, tu peux : DVD d'install > Installer à partir d'une sauvegarde.

Tu peux aussi cloner ton MP et restaurer sur le MBP


----------



## kassk8 (19 Février 2009)

Je connais bien toute la partie installation et compagnie !! Je me posais juste la question du la sauvegarde TM bootable sur l'autre ordi.

J'ai envi de dire grand merci, mais aussi es tu sur de toi. (Bof remarque j'ai tout les disques etc, mon lib Itunes tourne sur tout les ordi que je fréquente (PC + Mac) au pire je perds deux heures de plus.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Février 2009)

kassk8 a dit:


> JJe me posais juste la question du la sauvegarde TM bootable sur l'autre ordi.



Pas bootable : seulement (ré)installable avec le DVD d'install du Mac.


----------



## yebmal (21 Février 2009)

Makhno a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est un gadget...
> Cependant, Ça reste quand même un chouette système.


Bonjour,
Je me suis plongé avec espoir dans ce fil auquel je ne comprends presque rien; et me voilà tombé sur un post qui me paraît solidement informé. Bon. Alors je vous sollicite&#8230; on ne sait jamais !
Mais, je suis excédé de ne pas trouver une solution à ce maudit message d'erreur de Time Machine qui s'arrête de faire la première sauvegarde après trois à quatre minutes de travail. Je ne trouve nulle part une explication ni un mode opératoire qui fonctionne. Avez-vous vu traiter ce problème efficacement et explicitement quelque-part ? Moi, non ! Toutes les manoeuvres manuelles conseillées ont été tentées, toutes les précautions initiales ont été prises. Que ce passe-t-il ? Je n'arrive pas à trouver.
Que dois-je encore tenter avant de renoncer définitivement à utiliser Time Machine et à le désactiver définitivement ?
Merci d'essayer de me répondre.

iMac G5 et DD externe LaCie d2 Big Disk Extreme+ relié par FW 400 ; Mac OS X Léopard 10.5.6 ; iSight ; Réseau WIFI &#8212; Freebox &#8212; adsl max jusqu'à 20Mo + VoIP + TV &#8212; Lg ligne 1350 m ; affblmt 20,25


----------



## Lledrith (21 Février 2009)

On est obligé d'avoir un disque dédié pour time machine ?
Par exemple, j'ai acheté un disque externe de 1 To, que je vais utiliser pour stocker des vidéos. Est-ce que je peux aussi utiliser ce disque pour time machine ?

Merci


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2009)

Non, on est pas obligé. Mais c'est fortement conseillé et très confortable.


----------



## Lledrith (21 Février 2009)

Et donc pour un disque dur d'un iMac de 160 Go, il est conseillé quoi comme disque dur pour Time Machine ?

Pourquoi il est conseillé un disque dédié ?


----------



## Makhno (22 Février 2009)

Salut à tous ! 

@ yebmal
Qu'as-tu testé exactement ? 
Le disque est-il bien formaté en hfs+ (Mac os x journalisé) ? 
Est-ce que tu as essayé de : 
1 desactiver TM dans les préférences (avec la glissière)
2 dans le panneau de choix du disque de sauvegarde, choisir aucun
3 formater le disque
4 activer TM et le choisir dans les préférences. 

Aux questions suivantes : 
Non un disque dédié n'est pas un impératif. Une partition d'un disque dur, oui. Sur un disque dur de un tera on peut donc faire une partition pour TM et une autre partition pour l'archivage de gros fichiers ou autres. Ceci dit, je me souviens avoir lu qu'on peut très bien ranger ce qu'on veut à côté des dossiers créés par TM. Mais dans ce cas, TM aura moins de place, on pourra donc moins remonter dans le temps.
Les partitions se font avec l'utilitaire de disque (dan le dossier application/utilitaires). 
Pour un dd de 160 Go, tout dépend de ce qui est sauvegardé. Si c'est tout le système et que des gros fichiers sont manipulés, alors faudra beaucoup de place. Pour une utilisation "basique" du Mac, je pense que 250Go c'est déjà pas mal...


----------



## Lledrith (22 Février 2009)

Maintenant va falloir que je réfléchisse si j'ai besoin ou pas de time machine ^^ Ce que je veux surtout sauvegarder ce sont mes vidéos DV, mais je peux en faire un backup sur un 2e disque moi-même, pas forcément besoin de time machine pour ça...

Donc à voir...

Vous utilisez time machine pour quoi ? Au cas où vous auriez un souci sur OS X pour revenir en arrière ?

Est-ce que time machine peut aussi faire un backup d'un disque externe ? Ou alors que du disque principal de Mac OS X ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2009)

Lledrith a dit:


> Ce que je veux surtout sauvegarder ce sont mes vidéos DV,



Alors n'utilise pas Time Machine précisément si tu en attends une sauvegarde au sens où tu l'entends. Regarde plutôt du côté des utilitaires de sauvegardes prévus à cet effet. 

Je conseille d'utiliser Time Machine en complément d'une autre méthode de sauvegarde. Time Machine est pratique et bien fait, il permet un rapide retour en arrière pour retrouver des fichiers, voire restaurer une session. Par contre, il supprime des éléments lorsque le disque est plein, et il faut le savoir.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Février 2009)

yebmal a dit:


> trouver une solution à ce maudit message d'erreur de Time Machine qui s'arrête de faire la première sauvegarde après trois à quatre minutes de travail.



Deux articles Apple en parlent :

- http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1550?viewlocale=fr_FR
- http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1176?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Février 2009)

Lledrith a dit:


> On est obligé d'avoir un disque dédié pour time machine ?
> Par exemple, j'ai acheté un disque externe de 1 To, que je vais utiliser pour stocker des vidéos. Est-ce que je peux aussi utiliser ce disque pour time machine ?
> 
> Merci



On peut utiliser le même disque pour la sauvegarde TM et autre chose.
J'ai placé le clone de mon Mac sur un second DDE : si l'un flanche, l'autre sera encore là. 

Il est conseillé de dédier une partition entière à TM : TM effacera (sans vraiment te prévenir) les fichiers qui ne lui appartiennent pas quand sa partition sera pleine (sauf s'ils sont enclavés dans une image-disque), 
et TM peut ne pas apprécier que le port de sa partition soit simultanément utilisé à autre chose qu'à faire sa sauvegarde :mouais:

On peut rendre une partition TM bootable en y insérant une copie du DVD d'install (sous la forme d'une image-disque, bien sûr).


----------



## Lledrith (22 Février 2009)

Ok merci.
Donc maintenant faut que je voies si j'ai vraiment besoin de TM ou pas ^^

Est-ce qu'on peut dire à TM de faire des sauvegardes sur deux disques différents, au cas où un disque planterait ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Février 2009)

Lledrith a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on peut dire à TM de faire des sauvegardes sur deux disques différents, au cas où un disque planterait ?



Ça semble possible, mais souvent source d'ennuis mal résolus

= je préfèrerais faire des clones de l'archive TM sur un autre DDE. :hein:


----------



## pod (25 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai fais une sauvegarde avec time machine, et j'aimerai restaurer le tout sur un autre mac, comment je dois proceder ?

merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2009)

pod a dit:


> comment je dois proceder ?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit à la page précédente de ce fil, au message 1552.
> ...


----------



## vox90 (28 Février 2009)

bonjour tout le monde,
je viens de lire pas mal de pages, en fait je suis remonté jusqu'a un probleme qui me concernait et ou il semblait y avoir une solution depuis le terminal:

http://www.graffitix.com/index.php?pg=GNews&id=2347

mais je suis une buse en utilisation de terminal!
Mon historique:
j'avais un macbook que j'utilisais avec time machine, j'ai acheté un MBP sur le refurb que j'ai restauré avec la sauvegarde time machine, le MBP a planté deux ou trois fois j'ai donc decide de le renvoyer et d'en prendre un autre, que j'ai a nouveau restauré avec Time machine...
Depuis Time machine ne reconnaît plus les sauvegardes sur mon DD externe, et j'ai plein de probleme de synchronisation entre mobileme et ical, ainsi que le iphone qui n'est plus reconnu comme avant (par exemple les appli achetées ne sont pas remises sur l'iphone apres la mise a jour en 2.2.1, etc...)...
J'ai d'abord cru a un probleme mobileme, ou bien a un probleme d'autorisations d'ordi sur itunes mais rien de ça ne s'averait payant.
Finalement je me rend compte que la restauration time machine s'est mal passée...
Je veux donc essayer (avant une re instal complete) la solution du lien ci-dessus mais c'est la ou j'atteints les limites de mes competences...
je vois pas du tout mais alors pas du tout comment faire: la premiere ligne de commande dans le terminal, ça me fait ça:

Last login: Sat Feb 28 13:53:40 on console
macbook-de-pierre-azema:~ pierreazema$ 
macbook-de-pierre-azema:~ pierreazema$ cd/Volumes/Copies de sauvegarde Time machine
-bash: cd/Volumes/Copies: No such file or directory
macbook-de-pierre-azema:~ pierreazema$ cd /Volumes/Copies de sauvegarde Time machine

ma config: MBP C2D 10.5.6 DDexterne time machine 500Go iphone3G mobileme

Merci a tous pour votre aide


----------



## Cyrillo77 (28 Février 2009)

bjr, j'ai vendu mon macbook pro pour un unibody et j'ai donc sauvegardé mes données avec time machine.par contre sur l'ancienne bécane j'avais un dd de 320gb et le prochain ça sera un 250gb et mon time machine fera bien dans les 290gb est ce qu'il sera possible de restaurer ma sauvegarde en selectionnant uniquement ce que veux ou me faudra t il changer de disque dur obligatoirement ? il est assez simple de changer les dd de ces nouvelles machines mais la garantie peut sauter en plus si je dois en racheter un de 320 j'aimerais revendre le 250 pour rentrer dans mes frais... mais si panne il faudra peut etre remettre le dd d'origine impérativement ? je trouve apple un peu voleur quand je vois qu'un hd coute 89 pour du 320 en 7200 tr/mn (seagate ou wd) et qu'il faut payer 60euros pour une option à 320 en 5400 minable...

merci pour votre aide. :rateau:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2009)

vox90 a dit:


> macbook-de-pierre-azema:~ pierreazema$ cd/Volumes/Copies de sauvegarde Time machine
> -bash: cd/Volumes/Copies: No such file or directory



Il faudrait que tu tapes : "Copies de sauvegarde Time machine" (entre guillemets)
ou Copies\ de\ sauvegarde\ Time\ machine (antislash avant chaque espace, qu'on écrit Maj-Alt-: ).

= le Terminal ne reconnait pas les espaces (le bash s'arrête à _Copies_).


Tu n'aurais pas pu donner un nom plus court, et plus compact, à ta partition TM ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> sur l'ancienne bécane j'avais un dd de 320gb et le prochain ça sera un 250gb et mon time machine fera bien dans les 290gb



290 Gb d'occupés sur 320 : tu frôlais déjà les problèmes, et tu aurais dû purger ton Mac avant de le revendre, pour avoir une sauvegarde TM plus légère

Bon, c'est fait.
Je crois fort que tu devras changer de disque interne si tu veux installer ton nouveau Mac avec l'archive TM complète (l'option _Restauration du système à partir de la sauvegarde_) : il me semble que c'est la loi du tout ou rien.
Ou tu pourras restaurer une partie de l'archive TM après avoir fait une clean install (l'installation classique), avec la même manuvre que Vox90,
quitte à transférer ensuite cette première restauration sur un DDE pour alléger ton archive TM (en supprimant ces fichiers de l'archive), et réinstaller ensuite ton Mac en 250 Gb par une restauration complète de cette archive allégée (tu m'as suivi jusqu'au bout ?).


----------



## Cyrillo77 (28 Février 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> (tu m'as suivi jusqu'au bout ?).



je pense que oui... 

merci pour ton aide FrancoisMacG ;-)


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Mars 2009)

autre chose quand je vais faire la recup time machine il faut bien mettre le nom du compte par contre je m'en souviens plus trop si j'ai mis mon nom prenom avec ou sans majuscule comment ça se passe ? recup 290go ça va mettre combien de temps ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mars 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> autre chose quand je vais faire la recup time machine il faut bien mettre le nom du compte par contre je m'en souviens plus trop si j'ai mis mon nom prenom avec ou sans majuscule comment ça se passe ?



Un nom abrégé de Compte est toujours en minuscules.



Cyrillo77 a dit:


> recup 290go ça va mettre combien de temps ?



Un certain temps 
= je lancerais ça avant d'aller me coucher.


----------



## vox90 (1 Mars 2009)

Merci françois, grâce aux guillemets j'ai pu faire les manips.
Par contre Time Machine ne reconnaît toujours pas les sauvegardes. 
Bon comme je suis une vraie buse avec le terminal, je vais ré éssayer, par exemple a la fin de chaque ligne préconisées dans la methode grafitix, il faut bien taper enter hein...
je veux dire on ecrit pas tout pour a la fin taper enter?

Une vraie buse je vous le dis!



> Tu n'aurais pas pu donner un nom plus court, et plus compact, à ta partition TM ?



et encore François, je voulais appeler mon MBP, "l'ordi trop bien que j'ai acheté en me privant de vacances pendant deux, mais que tant pis, j'etais trop content quand même"...:love:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mars 2009)

vox90 a dit:


> a la fin de chaque ligne préconisées dans la methode grafitix, il faut bien taper enter hein...
> je veux dire on ecrit pas tout pour a la fin taper enter?



On tape Enter &#9166; à la fin de chacune des cinq lignes, oui.

Sinon, va voir page 77 de ce fil (messages 1525 à 1528), où des correctifs à ces cinq commandes sont préconisées.


----------



## vox90 (3 Mars 2009)

Bon bin j'y arrive pas avec les correctifs non plus!
pfffffffff ça m'enerve ça m'enerve!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mars 2009)

Deux autres fils qui te feront peut-être trouver enfin la lumière 

- http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6893237 = pour réviser
- http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20090213071015789 = plus hard.


----------



## Sam86 (4 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous, 
Je suis novice dans le monde MAC alors j'ai besoin de vos lumières...

Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe LaCie 250 Go et j'ai accepter qu'il inclue Time Machine. 
Est-ce une bonne chose Time Machine ? si j'ai bien compris, à chaque Backup, c'est une sauvegarde de Time Machine donc en résumé, sur mon disque dur externe, j'ai une copie de mon ordi tel qu'il est maintenant ? 

Je ne saisi pas très bien la chose 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## DualG4 (4 Mars 2009)

Disons que, pour simplifier les chose, ton mac va d'abord faire une sauvegarde totale de ce qu'il contient sur ton disque dur. Puis, toutes les heures, le mac va sauvegarder uniquement les derniers fichiers modifiés, sans remplacer les anciennes versions.
De cette manière, tu es capable de tout restaurer ou de simplement revenir à une version antérieure d'un fichier (en cas de suppression par exemple).


----------



## Sam86 (4 Mars 2009)

Ok d'accord

Mais sur mon disque dur externe, il y a "tout" (le mac dans son entireté) ou seulement mes données ?


----------



## Toom166 (4 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,
je veux utiliser l'utilitaire RAID pour faire mes affaires RAID 0 et RAID1 mais le mac me dit "utilitaire RAID n'est pas pris en charge sur cet ordinateur". Quelqu'un sait ce que cela veut dire  et que faire ?

Merci


----------



## DualG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Je pensais que c'était clair.



DualG4 a dit:


> Disons que, pour simplifier les chose, ton mac va d'abord faire une sauvegarde *totale* de ce qu'il contient sur ton disque dur. Puis, toutes les heures, le mac va sauvegarder uniquement les derniers fichiers modifiés, sans remplacer les anciennes versions.
> De cette manière, tu es capable de* tout* restaurer ou de simplement revenir à une version antérieure d'un fichier (en cas de suppression par exemple).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mars 2009)

Toom166 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> je veux utiliser l'utilitaire RAID pour faire mes affaires RAID 0 et RAID1 mais le mac me dit "utilitaire RAID n'est pas pris en charge sur cet ordinateur". Quelqu'un sait ce que cela veut dire  et que faire ?
> 
> Merci



Bonjour,

Désolé : tu n'es pas dans le bon fil de discussion (et tu peux faire une recherche sur le Forum à partir de la seconde ligne bleue du haut de cette page).


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2009)

Je viens de passer un certain temps à relire les pages concernant mon problème, mais je n'arrive pas à bien comprendre si je peux le fixer ou si ce n'est tout simplement pas possible. Soit je n'ai pas trouvé le bon lien dans ma recherche sur le fil (y'a quand même plus de 50 pages&#8230.

J'ai deux disques en interne dans mon bipro G5. Le 2e HD est ma sauvegarde TM depuis un an. Je fais des sauvegardes manuellement, 2-3 fois par semaine. Backup importants effectués manuellement sur d'autres disques durs externes.
J'ai changé de bécane récemment, je suis passé du 2x1.8 au 2x2.5. Et j'ai donc uniquement changé les disques durs de machine. Changement d'adresse MAC par la même ocasion. Mes images de sauvegarde ne sont plus reconnues par TM alors qu'elles sont toujours en place sur le 2e disque dur interne.
Que me conseillez-vous ? Tout effacer et recommencer ? J'aimerai autant lui indiquer simplement "le chemin d'accès" aux informations qui lui sont nécessaires. Comme un changement d'alias ou de pointeur. Cela m'éviterait de devoir réinitialiser le disque et de relancer les 257 Go de sauvegarde !
_Changer de disque_ dans les préfs TM n'a rien changé: il ne voit toujours aucune sauvegarde.
Idéaliste sur la simplicité de la chose ? Ce serait si pratique, si Apple&#8230;

_Edit: Suite à un de messages du fil, j'ai essayé la technique de changer l'adresse MAC, mais j'ai un problème dès l'ouverture du Terminal afin de récupérer l'ancienne adresse, le terminal ne semble pas trouver mon 2e disque comme indqué dans le fil de macoxhints _


----------



## beaunois (5 Mars 2009)

Sam86 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Je suis novice dans le monde MAC alors j'ai besoin de vos lumières...
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe LaCie 250 Go et j'ai accepter qu'il inclue Time Machine.
> ...



Times machine ne fait pas tout.
Pour ce qui est de récupérer des dossiers oui, mais au niveau du système non.
Il faudrait décrire un peu plus ton utilisation du Mac pour vraiment pouvoir te conseiller;


----------



## ceslinstinct (5 Mars 2009)

Sam86 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Je suis novice dans le monde MAC alors j'ai besoin de vos lumières...
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe LaCie 250 Go et j'ai accepter qu'il inclue Time Machine.
> ...


Bonjour

Il faudrait savoir combien fait ton DD que tu sauvegarde, 250 Go si tu sauvegarde toutes les heures tu iras pas loin.

A toi de donner le plus de détails, pour avoir des explications qui te conviennent.

@+


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je viens de passer un certain temps à relire les pages concernant mon problème, mais je n'arrive pas à bien comprendre si je peux le fixer ou si ce n'est tout simplement pas possible. Soit je n'ai pas trouvé le bon lien dans ma recherche sur le fil (y'a quand même plus de 50 pages).



Ton problème est abordé pages 77 et 79 : plusieurs liens y sont cités.

Il a été résolu sans souci longtemps (un cri de victoire retentissait sur les forums dès que la manuvre était dévoilée), 
mais ça semble être devenu compliqué pour beaucoup ces dernières semaines : y aurait-il du nouveau ? ou le nombre de macusers changeant de disque de sauvegarde augmente-t-il le nombre de maladresses ?  
Tu nous le diras, et nous donneras peut-être la méthode qui aura fini par te réussir.


----------



## Lledrith (5 Mars 2009)

Oui enfin en même temps, time machine ne sauvegarde pas tout à chaque fois, il sauvegarde toutes les heures ce qui a été modifié, et si la place devient insuffisante il efface les anciennes révisions des fichiers non ?

Donc ça doit suffire pour avoir une sauvegarde des documents...


----------



## ceslinstinct (5 Mars 2009)

Lledrith a dit:


> Oui enfin en même temps, time machine ne sauvegarde pas tout à chaque fois, il sauvegarde toutes les heures ce qui a été modifié, et si la place devient insuffisante il efface les anciennes révisions des fichiers non ?
> 
> Donc ça doit suffire pour avoir une sauvegarde des documents...


Si j'ai bien compris le fonctionnement de TM (détrompe moi), les sauvegardes de toutes les heures son enregistrées et le lendemain un condensé de toutes les sauvegardes de la veille est fait en nettoyage.
Idem pour toutes les semaines.
idem pour tous les mois.

Tout dépend du travail journalier, quelques Mo par heures ou plusieurs Go dans les mêmes temps.

On est dans l'inconnu, on ne sait rien sur son utilisation de son DD de sa session.

@+


----------



## anaximandre (5 Mars 2009)

Bonjour 

depuis le changement de ma carte mère, mon time machine ne fonctionne plus ! 

il se met en ECHEC. 

J ai donc formater la partition de mon DD externe dédiée à TM mais rien ne va ....

Des idées ?


----------



## Sam86 (5 Mars 2009)

Sur mon disque dur externe, il y  a la copie de la dernière sauvegarde de TM (donc il y a toutes les fichiers, toutes les applications, ....)

Pour moi, lors de mon prochain back up, seuls les dernières modifications de TM (quelques documents modifiés par exemple) seront ajoutée au DD externe...

En tout cas, je ne croit pas qu'à chaque back up une copie de sauvegarde TM sera ajoutée en plus de l'autre (ça n'a pas de sens, après 2 fois, je n'aurai plus de place sur mon DD externe)

En espérant être dans le bon


----------



## ceslinstinct (5 Mars 2009)

Sam86 a dit:


> Sur mon disque dur externe, il y  a la copie de la dernière sauvegarde de TM (donc il y a toutes les fichiers, toutes les applications, ....)
> 
> Pour moi, lors de mon prochain back up, seuls les dernières modifications de TM (quelques documents modifiés par exemple) seront ajoutée au DD externe...
> 
> ...


Il n'y a que la copie des fichiers modifiés et des liens (qui sont minimes) pour faire croire que c'est une sauvegarde complète.

@+


----------



## twinworld (5 Mars 2009)

je sais pas comment réparer, mais une idée de piste : ça serait pas un problème d'OS ou d'application plutôt que de disque dur ?


----------



## DualG4 (6 Mars 2009)

beaunois a dit:


> Times machine ne fait pas tout.
> Pour ce qui est de récupérer des dossiers oui, mais au niveau du système non.
> Il faudrait décrire un peu plus ton utilisation du Mac pour vraiment pouvoir te conseiller;



Avec Time Machine, tu peux restaurer totalement ton disque, même les fichiers système.


----------



## Dramis (6 Mars 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris le fonctionnement de TM (détrompe moi), les sauvegardes de toutes les heures son enregistrées et le lendemain un condensé de toutes les sauvegardes de la veille est fait en nettoyage.
> Idem pour toutes les semaines.
> idem pour tous les mois.



Non, a chaque 24 heures, la dernière sauvegarde est conservé:

Par exemple  tu crées un fichier a 10h30, a 11h00 le fichier est sauvegardé par time machine, si tu le supprimes à 14h00, tu pourras le récupérer jusquà 00:00 dans time machine,  ensuite il sera supprimé définitivement et irrécupérable.

Pareil pour la sauvegarde de la semaine et du mois.

Time machine est un système de sauvegarde.  Si le disque dur tombe en panne, ça te permet de restaurer la dernière version de ton système facilement.   

Time machine n'est pas un système d'archivage de données.


----------



## anaximandre (6 Mars 2009)

Tout est à jour et toutes les autorisations ok 

marche pas !


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2009)

Avec une recherche tu aurais trouvé ce fil.
J'ai un pb du même genre, sans doute lié à l'adresse MAC de la machine.
Je préviens la modération pour ajouter à la suite&#8230;


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2009)

J'ai récupéré mon adresse MAC actuelle.
Pour retrouver l'adresse précédente, j'ai suivi les infos citées plus haut.

Adresse MAC actuelle est de type 00:18:cb:d2:24:b6

Dans le Terminal, j'ai fini par récupérer la liste suivante dans lequel devrait se trouver mon adresse MAC précédente. Les erreurs se passaient suite car je ne savais pas comment on doit noter l'espace dans le Terminal et qu'il y a des erreurs par ci par là dans certains des messages. En résumé:

- Faire attention à différencier nom du disque dur de boot et au nom d'utilisateur&#8230; avec le nom du disque de boot, ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi, par contre, cela fonctionne avec le nom d'utilisateur.

- Un espace s'écrit 





> BACKSLASHESPACE


[désolé pour le mot anglais, barre de fraction arrière, ça me parle pas et pour info, le raccourci claiver est *MAJ+alt+:* ]



Si le disque dur de sauvegarde s'appelle _Ma Sauvegarde_ il faudra écrire:
_Ma\ Sauvegarde_ soit pour ne pas se tromper
MaBACKSLASHESPACESauvegarde

Si votre disque dur comportant la sauvegarde a un espace dans son nom, il faut donc taper pour lancer la récupération:


> cd /Volumes/Ma\ Sauvegarde/Backups.backupdb


 puis appuyer sur la touche ENTER

ensuite, taper


> xattr -p com.apple.backupd.BackupMachinenomdutilisateur


 puis appuyer sur la touche ENTER

ensuite, taper


> cd ..


 soit cdESPACEPOINTPOINT puis appuyer sur la touche ENTER

ensuite, taper (l = L minuscule)


> ls -al


lsESPACE-al puis appuyer sur la touche ENTER

Une liste de données s'affiche, avec dans mon cas, un doute sur le numéro à utiliser:


> (&#8230
> -r--------    1 root            wheel     16 19 jan  2008* .000a95b0a946*
> -r--------    1 mon_ordi  staff     16  5 mar 16:09* .000d93c9578a*
> (&#8230



Ce doit être être l'une ou l'autre des deux lignes mises en gras (mention d'un point devant l'adresse dans le "mode d'emploi" ?) mais il s'agit d'être sûr  Alors _Wheel_ ou _Staff_ ? 

Pitin, j'espère que je me suis pas trompé dans la procédure :rateau:
Je vais sans doute réinitialiser le disque et relancer la sauvegarde  Au fait, en cas de mauvaise procédure, on risque quoi en revenant à l'ancienne adresse MAC ? 
Tout ce bordel pour une seule info à modifier, on devrait pouvoir demander directement au Mac de s'occuper de ce genre de ***** à notre place dans les préférences de TM  Je vois ça comme un alias qui pointe mal et sur le Bureau, c'est si simple de le rediriger vers la bonne cible avec la fenêtre de pointage . Faire du simple comme sous Mac c'est si compliqué ?


*EDIT: précisions: la procédure décrite ci-dessus est uniquement celle pour retrouver l'adresse MAC de l'ancienne machine. Si vous souhaitez continuer (j'attend pour le moment) la suite est donc là&#8230;*


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2009)

anaximandre a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> depuis le changement de ma carte mère, mon time machine ne fonctionne plus !
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Le changement de Disque Dur Interne ou de carte-mère change l'adresse MAC du Mac : l'adresse MediaAccessControl est l'adresse matérielle du Mac, qu'on trouve dans Préférences Système>Réseau ou Utilitaire de Réseau>Infos ou encore dans Informations Système>Réseau>Config.

Si tu as reformaté ta partition, inutile de faire la manuvre avec l'adresse MAC : il suffit d'aller dans Préférences Système >TimeMachine, de sélectionner _Aucun_ dans _Changer de Disque_ après avoir désactivé TM, de quitter, puis de resélectionner ta partition et de réactiver TM.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2009)

Dramis a dit:


> Non, a chaque 24 heures, la dernière sauvegarde est conservé:
> 
> Par exemple  tu crées un fichier a 10h30, a 11h00 le fichier est sauvegardé par time machine, si tu le supprimes à 14h00, tu pourras le récupérer jusquà 00:00 dans time machine,  ensuite il sera supprimé définitivement et irrécupérable.
> 
> Pareil pour la sauvegarde de la semaine et du mois.



Autant que je me souvienne, c'est la première de la journée/semaine qui est conservée après une semaine/un mois échu(e) : si tu _entres dans TM_, tu verras qu'il persiste les sauvegardes horaires d'environ deux jours/journalières d'environ dix jours/hebdomadaires d'environ deux mois.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> - Un espace s'écrit
> [désolé pour le mot anglais, barre de fraction arrière, ça me parle pas et pour info, le raccourci claiver est *MAJ+alt+:* ]
> Si le disque dur de sauvegarde s'appelle _Ma Sauvegarde_ il faudra écrire:
> _Ma\ Sauvegarde_ soit pour ne pas se tromper
> MaBACKSLASHESPACESauvegarde



Le plus simple est ne pas taper cd, mais d'écrire le chemin à partir de la racine du Mac :
- Pour écrire le chemin : /Volumes/mon\ disque\ dur\ de\ sauvegarde\ TM
ou /Volumes/"mon disque dur de sauvegarde TM"   ou /Volumes/'mon disque dur de sauvegarde TM'
- Pour voir le chemin s'afficher tout seul : glisser-déposer de l'icone de la partition TM dans la fenêtre du Terminal, après avoir tapé un espace après la dernière lettre de la commande.




teo a dit:


> Au fait, en cas de mauvaise procédure, on risque quoi en revenant à l'ancienne adresse MAC ?



Juste de devoir recommencer jusqu'à enregistrer la bonne adresse MAC. 




teo a dit:


> Tout ce bordel pour une seule info à modifier, on devrait pouvoir demander directement au Mac de s'occuper de ce genre de ***** à notre place



Je me console en me disant que si on me pique mon disque TM, on ne pourra pas lire/écrire/détruire mes données 

(_je reviendrai tout à l'heure pour répondre à ton autre question_)


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2009)

On ne peut pas les lire avec Time Machine, mais elles apparaissent dans les dossiers et sous-dossiers 
TM est très transparent pour cela 

C'est ça qui m'énerve: j'ai accès à toutes les données manuellement mais le Mac lui devient aveugle et n'y retrouve plus ses petits. C'est très stupide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> un doute sur le numéro à utiliser:
> 
> 
> Ce doit être être l'une ou l'autre des deux lignes mises en gras (mention d'un point devant l'adresse dans le "mode d'emploi" ?) mais il s'agit d'être sûr  Alors _Wheel_ ou _Staff_ ?



Sur mon Mac, c'est Maison_Staff (que je retrouve dans _Utilitaire de Réseau>Interface Réseau (fw0)_,  écrit en 16 caractères cette fois , pour un DDE fire-wire), 
c'est-à-dire les deux premières lignes des Autorisations de la partition TM (dans _Lire les informations_ de l'icone de la partition affichée sur le Bureau).


----------



## anaximandre (6 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le changement de Disque Dur Interne ou de carte-mère change l'adresse MAC du Mac : l'adresse MediaAccessControl est l'adresse matérielle du Mac, qu'on trouve dans Préférences Système>Réseau ou Utilitaire de Réseau>Infos ou encore dans Informations Système>Réseau>Config.
> 
> Si tu as reformaté ta partition, inutile de faire la manuvre avec l'adresse MAC : il suffit d'aller dans Préférences Système >TimeMachine, de sélectionner _Aucun_ dans _Changer de Disque_ après avoir désactivé TM, de quitter, puis de resélectionner ta partition et de réactiver TM.



Désolé FrançoisMacG mais ca ne fonctionne tjs pas


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2009)

anaximandre a dit:


> ca ne fonctionne tjs pas



Lis cet article :

- cliquer sur le i à côté de _Echec_
- mettre à jour les logiciels
- réparer la partition TM en glissant  son icone dans la barre latérale d'Utilitaire de Disque pour _Réparer le Disque_.

Vérifie que tu as formaté en HFS+ journalisé, encore que TM reconnaisse tous les formats quand on lui demande de _Choisir/Changer le disque_ (il reformate ensuite si besoin).

Choisis de nouveau _Aucun_ dans _Changer de disque_, Redémarre le Mac, et choisis de nouveau ton DDE.


----------



## anaximandre (7 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Lis cet article :
> 
> - cliquer sur le i à côté de _Echec_
> - mettre à jour les logiciels
> ...




 Merci c'est OK maintenant


----------



## yougs17 (7 Mars 2009)

moi j'ai une petite question, 

j'aimerais changer le DD interne de mon mini pour avoir plus de capacité, mais comment faire pour récupérer toutes mes données de maintenant. ? 

faut il installer leopard sur le nouveau et après brancher le DD de time machine?

merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mars 2009)

Ta réponse est ici : à portée de clic.


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2009)

J'ai finalement tout réinitialisé et la copie TM est en train de se terminer.
Une oreille amie vient juste de me donner un conseil pour une prochaine fois afin de tout récupérer facilement, quelque soit l'adresse MAC; cela était sans doute/peut-être mentionné plus haut (mais je n'ai pas du le voir) ?:
- Relancer l'installation de MacOS X sur le disque de démarrage à partir du DVD de Leopard
- Effacer et Demander l'installation à partir de la dernière session du disque TM, sur le disque dur. Ca doit être plus ou moins la même chose niveau temps.
Apparemment, ensuite les différentes sessions de TM devraient être reconnues sur le disque TM, sans avoir à changer quoi que ce soit. Cela a fonctionné sur un MBP dont la carte mère a été changé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Une oreille amie vient juste de me donner un conseil pour une prochaine fois afin de tout récupérer facilement, quelque soit l'adresse MAC; cela était sans doute/peut-être mentionné plus haut (mais je n'ai pas du le voir) ?:



C'était tellement simple et évident que cela n'a jamais été mentionné plus haut ! 
= si on peut restaurer TM sur un nouveau Mac, on peut bien sûr le faire aussi sur son ancien Mac équipé d'une nouvelle carte-mère ou d'un nouveau disque interne

et la restauration TM, c'est simple et assez bluffant question rapidité. :love:


----------



## Vladimok (11 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Peut-on lire un disque time machine sur un PC afin de récupéré certain fichier en cas de flache d'un iMac ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2009)

Ne serait-ce parce que les disques Time Machine sont formatés en HFS et que ce format est inconnu du monde Windows, je dirai.


----------



## DeepDark (11 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ne serait-ce parce que les disques Time Machine sont formatés en HFS et que ce format est inconnu du monde Windows, je dirai.



Oui.

Mais sous Windows, tu peux toujours installer MacDisk ou Macdrive pour pouvoir lire/écrire sur des volumes formatés en HFS+ 

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/partager-un-disque-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html


----------



## titelea (11 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acquerir un Disque dur externe Iomega de 640 go.
J'ai fait deux partitions: une pour "archiver" des dossiers et l'autre pour utiliser time machine.
Petits soucis: lors de la premiere sauvegarde de time machine, mon père (  ) a cru bon de débrancher la prise secteur pour y prendre la multiprise dont il avait besoin.
Bref, tout s'est éteint. 
Depuis j'ai refait une nouvelle sauvegarde et tout semble bien fonctionner.
Je souhaiterais savoir quelles peuvent être les conséquences sur mon disque dur et / ou time machine à l'avenir.
Dois-je avoir peur d'un crash et ne laisser aucune donnée sur mon DD?

Merci à vous.
Laetitia.


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Mars 2009)

titelea a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'acquerir un Disque dur externe Iomega de 640 go.
> J'ai fait deux partitions: une pour "archiver" des dossiers et l'autre pour utiliser time machine.
> Petits soucis: lors de la premiere sauvegarde de time machine, mon père (  ) a cru bon de débrancher la prise secteur pour y prendre la multiprise dont il avait besoin.
> ...


Bonsoir

Normalement tu peut interrompre une sauvegarde, a la prochaine mise en route de TM elle se termineras d'après ce que j'ai lu.

Non testé, donc à toi de contrôler.

@+


----------



## titelea (11 Mars 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Normalement tu peut interrompre une sauvegarde, a la prochaine mise en route de TM elle se termineras d'après ce que j'ai lu.
> 
> ...



En fait ca n'a pas repris la sauvegarde interrompue, lorsque j'ai démarré l'imac, ca a commencé comme si rien n'avait jamais été fait.
J'éspère juste que le dd n'a pas été atteint :hein: !!!


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Mars 2009)

titelea a dit:


> En fait ca n'a pas repris la sauvegarde interrompue, lorsque j'ai démarré l'imac, ca a commencé comme si rien n'avait jamais été fait.
> J'éspère juste que le dd n'a pas été atteint :hein: !!!


Regarde le contenu de Time Machine

dossier Backups.backupdb/Ordinateur de XXX/ Dossier daté des sauvegardes

Année-Mois-Jour-hhmmss.

Combien tu as de dossier?

Si c'est ta première sauvegarde tu en as qu'un qui a du passer un certain temps pour se créer.

Si tu as des doutes, reformate la partition et refait une sauvegarde.

@+


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Mars 2009)

titelea a dit:


> En fait ca n'a pas repris la sauvegarde interrompue, lorsque j'ai démarré l'imac, ca a commencé comme si rien n'avait jamais été fait.
> J'éspère juste que le dd n'a pas été atteint :hein: !!!



C'était ta première sauvegarde TM : celle-ci débute par un long inventaire des fichiers à copier (la préparation), et il me paraît probable que ton père a débranché à ce moment-là, avant que l'application TM n'ait écrit quoi que ce soit sur la partition TM (puisque la fois suivante, tout est reparti de zéro).

Pour te rassurer, tu peux Réparer le Disque de chacune de tes deux partitions avec Utilitaire de Disque : brancher le DDE, le Monter et glisser la partition dans la colonne de gauche (si ce n'est pas déjà fait), cliquer sur _Réparer le Disque_. Si la réparation dit que tout est bon, ce sera bon signe. 

PS : achète-toi une seconde multiprise !


----------



## titelea (11 Mars 2009)

*J'ai trois dossier: la premiere sauvegarde, et deux autres depuis.
*


> "FrançoisMacG "C'était ta première sauvegarde TM : celle-ci débute par un long inventaire des fichiers à copier (la préparation), et il me paraît probable que ton père a débranché à ce moment-là, avant que l'application TM n'ait écrit quoi que ce soit sur la partition TM (puisque la fois suivante, tout est reparti de zéro).
> 
> Pour te rassurer, tu peux Réparer le Disque de chacune de tes deux partitions avec Utilitaire de Disque : brancher le DDE, le Monter et glisser la partition dans la colonne de gauche (si ce n'est pas déjà fait), cliquer sur Réparer le Disque. Si la réparation dit que tout est bon, ce sera bon signe.



Merci du conseil! je vais faire ça.



> PS : achète-toi une seconde multiprise !



Ahahah  oui c'est pas une mauvaise idée... N'empêche qu'on a pas idée de tout débrancher sous prétexte que l'écran d'ordi était éteint... non mais ....


----------



## Math.p (11 Mars 2009)

J'suis à deux doigts de prendre une TC de 500Go mais j'me pose quelques questions à propos de la LiveBox.

Actuellement tout passe par elle: internet (un MacBook et un PC Portable + un PC fixe), le téléphone Orange et la télé orange (qui ne sert jamais).

J'ai bien vue qu'il va falloir que je relis la TC à la LiveBox par éthernet pour que la TC diffuse par WiFi et nous envois nos tumeurs cérébrales. 
Seulement je me posais la question du téléphone. Est- ce que cela a créé des conflits chez certains ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

je trouve les sauvegardes vraiment longues

time machine fait il de la sauvegarde incrementale ou est ce que chaque sauvegarde est refaite a 100% ?

merci


----------



## DeepDark (15 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> je trouve les sauvegardes vraiment longues
> 
> time machine fait il de la sauvegarde incrementale ou est ce que chaque sauvegarde est refaite a 100% ?
> 
> merci


Incrémentales...

C'est même le principe :mouais:



Mais il est vrai que certains fois, la phase de "Préparation" peut être très longue.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

ok merci 

car je trouve mes sauvegardes tres longues alors je me demandais...


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2009)

Je pense que cela peut dépendre aussi de la taille des fichiers modifiés, de leur nombre, de leur taille, si la sauvegarde est sur un disque interne, sur un DDE en USB ou en Firewire, la vitesse du disque et leur standard (IDE, SATA&#8230. Et j'oublie sans doute autre chose.
Ce matin, sauvegarde sur un mini ppc 1.5 que je n'avais pas faite depuis 3-4 mois (disque de démarrage) et les 4.2 Go de la sauvegarde ont mis 40-45mn à être copié. Disque ancien, 5400t/m, USB2, surtout des petits fichiers (une mise à jour système entre temps) et adieu la vitesse.
Sur un bipro G5 2x2.5, en interne, disque récent 7200t/mn, sata, c'est beaucoup plus rapide, la dernière, 2,4 go de données en moins de 5mn&#8230;
TimeMachineBuddy est un widget qui permet de voir rapidement la taille et le temps passé par TM pour faire la sauvegarde. Tu auras des chiffres plus parlants


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

ok merci

bon faut dire que je fais aussi la sauvegarde depuis un MBA donc...


----------



## phalae (16 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps mes sauvegardes TM ne fonctionnent plus. Après vérification des logs, il s'avèrent que j'ai des "errors -36" lors de la copie de certains fichiers (souvent les mêmes..) ce qui engendre un arrêt de la sauvegarde. Des fichiers qui se trouve dans CS4, dans iTunes, le fichier des "Preview" de Lightroom également.. par exemple. Bref un peu partout sur le disque. Lorsque je fais une copie manuel des ces fichiers sur mon HDD TM j'ai également un message d'erreur lors de la copie.

J'ai tenté la copie d'un de ces fichier sur un autre disque externe, clés USB idem. 

Je pense que mon HDD a un pépin...

Cependant voici la liste de tous les éléments testés:
-Vérification du disque (Smart) dans l'utilitaire disque
-Vérification et réparation des autorisations
-Utilisation d'Onyx et excuction des scripts Hebdo et mensuel
-Réinitalisation des index Spotlight
-Formatage du disque de Backup TM
-Réinitailisation PRAM VRAM

Pas mieux.

Utilisation de Techtool Pro:
Vérification des structures des fichiers, de la surface du disque RAS

Utilisation de DiskWarrior:
Plantage systèmatique avant la fin de la vérification de la structure des fichiers....

Je désespère fortement, j'ai l'impression que mon disque interne à pris un coup mais je n'en suis pas certain.

Prochain étape tenter un clonage avec SuperDuper. 

J'ai surtout besoin de backuper mes gigas de photos..

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2009)

Erreur -36 ? Tiens tiens&#8230; ça en fait beaucoup qui apparaissent ces derniers temps&#8230;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Mars 2009)

phalae a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que mon disque interne à pris un coup mais je n'en suis pas certain.



Une recherche Google sur l'erreur 36 dans TM montre que l'erreur disparait quand on élimine/exclut les fichiers sources de l'erreur, ou qu'on reformate la partition TM : il est donc fort probable que ton HDD ne soit pas en cause.


----------



## phalae (16 Mars 2009)

Exclure 50 fichiers ça fait beaucoup ! Surtout que je souhaite que certains soient vraiment sauvegardé !
J'ai déjà formaté plusieurs fois le disque de Backup. De plus, j'ai déjà dit que j'avais le même problème sur d'autres disques externes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Mars 2009)

phalae a dit:


> Exclure 50 fichiers ça fait beaucoup ! Surtout que je souhaite que certains soient vraiment sauvegardé !



Oui, c'est vrai, tu as dit que tu n'arrivais même pas à copier ces fameux fichiers : n'y aurait-il pas des caractères spéciaux particuliers dans leur nom de baptême, ou une autre anomalie commune à ces 50 fichiers ?


----------



## phalae (16 Mars 2009)

Franchement non, j'ai une longue série de photos dans le même sous répertoire qui ne passe pas. Des Raw en .PEF mais bon, j'ai des structures de répertoire très complexe qui semble ne pas poser de problème. Donc j'ai envie de te répondre: non.


----------



## phalae (17 Mars 2009)

Hier soir j'ai essayé Copy Carbon Cloner. J'ai créer une image disque-sparse. J'espérerais que cela marche en mode bloc mais non. La sauvegarde s'est effectué en mode fichier. A priori cela semblait fonctionner, il a copié beaucoup plus de fichier qu'avec TM. Cependant, ce matin, je check et l'application m'indique une erreur. Je regarde les logs et je trouve beaucoup de fichiers, surtout pas mal fichiers photo au format RAW (.PEF) . Mais également le fichier des preview de lightroom.
Des fichiers que j'avais également détecté lors de la sauvegarde timemachine.

Depuis j'ai fait un test beaucoup plus simple. J'ai fait un Copier/Coller d'un des fichier sur le même disque. Même erreur 36.
Soit mon système est dans la panade, sois mon disque me fait la misère !

J'ai installé techtool pro 5. J'ai lancé un scan du disque pour vérifié les blocs. Malheureusement l'application à planté (je faisais autre chose pendant ce temps). Ce n'est pas bon signe et j'ai cru voir des blocs détectés... Je vais relancer ça.

Cependant le déplacement des fichiers fonctionnent. Mais pas la copie... je suis mal :/ Je peux faire l'impasse sur certains fichiers pas important, mais mes photos c'est plus compliqué. Si j'avais su ça avant, j'aurais jamais formaté mon disque TM 

J'ai un disque de Marque Samsung que j'ai changé il y a quelques moi pour augmenter la capacité, j'avais d'ailleurs utilisé TM pour la restauration. Impeccable. Bref.. si c'est le disque, ça confirme mais crainte. J'avais pas trop confiance en Samsung ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Mars 2009)

phalae a dit:


> Hier soir j'ai essayé Copy Carbon Cloner. J'espérerais que cela marche en mode bloc mais non. La sauvegarde s'est effectué en mode fichier.
> A priori cela semblait fonctionner, il a copié beaucoup plus de fichier qu'avec TM.


CCC travaille obligatoirement en file level quand on clone le Disque Interne, et sa dernière version stigmatise encore plus la block level.
Il copie tout (Caches, Corbeille, etc), tandis que TM ne copie que l'essentiel.



phalae a dit:


> Cependant, ce matin, je check et l'application m'indique une erreur. Je regarde les logs et je trouve beaucoup de fichiers, surtout pas mal fichiers photo au format RAW (.PEF) . Mais également le fichier des preview de lightroom. Des fichiers que j'avais également détecté lors de la sauvegarde timemachine.


Tu as essayé d'ouvrir un de ces fichiers ? de lire leurs Informations-autorisations ? :hein:



phalae a dit:


> J'avais pas trop confiance en Samsung ...


Ce n'est pas si mal.


----------



## phalae (18 Mars 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> CCC travaille obligatoirement en file level quand on clone le Disque Interne, et sa dernière version stigmatise encore plus la block level.
> Il copie tout (Caches, Corbeille, etc), tandis que TM ne copie que l'essentiel.
> 
> 
> ...




Pour le moment je suis toujours sur mon scan (ça va bientot faire 24h... ), mais j'avais tenté d'ouvrir un RAW impossible à copier avec CS4 et j'ai eu une erreur, par contre jen 'ai pas regardé du coté des propriétés.


----------



## languedoc (18 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir :

Soit un G5 et un PB G4 sous Leopard + un DD LaCie réservé à TM, mais- précision importante et source de tous mes déboires : le PB n'est pas "déclaré" dans TM.

Je donne le G5 à mon fils (loin de chez moi), le PB à ma petite-fille (loin, elle aussi !)

J'achète un MBP Unibody 17".

quand je veux récupérer mes backups - pauvre nigaud - rien n'est accessible dans mon DDE.

Me reste-t-il que mes yeux pour pleurer ou bien est-il possible de "déverrouiller" le DD de TM ?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mars 2009)

Assistant de migration.


----------



## ceslinstinct (18 Mars 2009)

languedoc a dit:


> Bonsoir :
> 
> Soit un G5 et un PB G4 sous Leopard + un DD LaCie réservé à TM, mais- précision importante et source de tous mes déboires : le PB n'est pas "déclaré" dans TM.
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Regarde ce post pour voir si les indications données te serais pas utiles.

Leopard 10.5.6 a des problèmes avec TM si une version ancienne à été utilisé lors des sauvegardes.

Su aucunes sauvegardes du PB sur TM alors la (pourvu que la petite fille est pas reformaté )?

@+


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Mars 2009)

languedoc a dit:


> Soit un G5 et un PB G4 sous Leopard + un DD LaCie réservé à TM, mais- précision importante et source de tous mes déboires : le PB n'est pas "déclaré" dans TM.
> 
> J'achète un MBP Unibody 17".
> quand je veux récupérer mes backups - pauvre nigaud - rien n'est accessible dans mon DDE.



"Déclarer" un DDE dans TM ne sert qu'à pouvoir poursuivre les sauvegardes du Mac sur le DDE.
Ton problème est de pouvoir restaurer ton archive TM sur ton nouveau Mac, et la "déclaration" n'a rien à y voir.

Je suppose que ton DDE fonctionnait parfaitement avec TM sur tes anciens Mac la dernière fois que tu t'en es servi.
Alors, suis le conseil de Moonwalker : installe Leopard sur ton MBP de façon classique, et utilise ensuite l'application _Assistant de Migration_ = tu récupèreras ce que tu veux, il suffit que le DDE monte sur le Bureau. 
Quand ce sera fait, reformate-le en schéma de partition Guid et en Mac OS étendu journalisé si tu veux t'en servir ensuite pour TM dans le MBP.


----------



## languedoc (19 Mars 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Assistant de migration.



Merci beaucoup, c'était bien là la vraie solution


----------



## badboyprod (19 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'ai un peu la flemme de relire les 80 pages du sujets, alors j'espère que vous serez indulgent.

Je change de Mac demain. J'ai vendu mon Macbook et passe à un iMac. J'ai donc effectué ma dernière sauvegarde sur Time Machine ce soir.

Je voulais savoir, si demain, quand je brancherais mon DD externe sur mon nouvel iMac, est-ce que je pourrais réinstallé(ou copier) intégralement l'image de mon ancien MB à la dernière sauvegarde sur mon iMac? Histoire de m'éviter de tout avoir a réinstaller etc... Ou pensez-vous que cela ne soit pas faisable et que dans ce cas là, je ferais bien de sauvegarder toutes mes données sur un disque externe et réinstaller tout manuellement par la suite.

Merci pour votre aide.

EDIT: J'ai trouvé la réponse à ma question!


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2009)

Et juste la dernière page ?  Il te suffit de lire les messages au dessus  Mais je serai indulgent  Pour les autres, tu verras 



			
				Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Assistant de migration





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> (&#8230; ) Alors, suis le conseil de Moonwalker : installe Leopard sur ton MBP de façon classique, et utilise ensuite l'application _Assistant de Migration_ = tu récupèreras ce que tu veux, il suffit que le DDE monte sur le Bureau.  (&#8230


----------



## badboyprod (19 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Et juste la dernière page ?  Il te suffit de lire les messages au dessus  Mais je serai indulgent  Pour les autres, tu verras



Cte honte....


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2009)

Hi hi  
_J'ai chopé aussi la honte il y a quelques semaines, mais c'était quand même dans la page précédente  _


----------



## Hito (22 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai un petit soucis avec ma TC et ma TM d'ou mon post ici 

J'ai fait une petite recherche et j'ai bien trouvé un post qui parle de cette erreur -43 mais dans mon cas sa coince toujours...
Je précise également que sa doit faire 38jours que j'ai pas sauvegardé mon mac et que une mise à jour de MacOsX a vu le jour entre temps il me semble.

Y a une chose par contre que je n'arrive pas à résoudre et je pense que sa pourrait venir de là en fait je pense que c'est au niveau des autorisations que je n'arrive pas à réparer que se soit avec Onyx ou l'utilitaire de disque par défaut :/


> Les autorisations sont différentes sur « System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/CodeResources », elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
> Les autorisations sont différentes sur « System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/DVD.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources », elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
> Les autorisations sont différentes sur « System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/FRSettings.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources », elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
> Les autorisations sont différentes sur « System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/FRSources.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources », elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrw-r--r-- .
> ...


Pour faire le point dans ce que j'ai testé :
- J'ai déjà fait la manip du changement de disque.
- Du reboot physique ou reset de la TC
- Réparation des droits qui n'a pas totallement réussi (p-e la solution au problème ?!)


Par contre ce que j'ai pas fait et que j'ai pas envie de faire supprimer mon fichier .sparsbundle et tout recommencer à zero 

Puis une petite critique je ne comprend pas pourquoi c'est aussi compliqué de faire une sauvegarde après plusieurs jours sans que sa passe nickel.... c'est assez fou qd même si tu pars en voyage et que du coup t'as pas pu faire de sauvegarde et que qd tu reviens pouf on te dit non c'est plus possible fallait sauvegarder tous les jours... vraiment sa craind.
J'espère que c'est soucis vont être corrigés à l'avenir quand même. 


Merci d'avance et bon w-e


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mars 2009)

Ça va te sembler étrange mais tous ces messages n'ont aucune importance. Zéro, nada, que dalle. Y'a rien à réparer là-dedans, et c'est pour ça que rien n'est réparer (je ne rentre pas dans les détails, je l'ai déjà fait une fois et ça suffit -> Recherche).

Qui t'as dit "c'est pas possible, il fallait sauvegarder tous les jours" ? :mouais:

-43 c'est qu'il ne trouve pas les fichiers nécessaires où il devrait.

Tu vas dans Préférences Système>Time Machine>Changer de disque
Tu choisis "Aucun", tu valides et tu quittes les Préférences Système
Tu retourne dans Préférences Système>Time Machine>Changer de disque
Tu choisis ta Time Capsule et tu valides (il te demandera le mot de passe qui va bien).

S'il fait une nouvelle sauvegarde intégrale c'est que l'autre était morte de toute façon (tu pourras l'effacer pour récupérer la place ->corbeille). S'il complète simplement ta sauvegarde c'est R.A.S.


----------



## Hito (22 Mars 2009)

La preuve est que dès que je rate une sauvegarde de plusieurs jours j'ai toujours un problème de compatibilité pour la sauvegarde.

Celui ci étant la plus longue car grâce à TM je sais que sa fait 38 jours et qu'il faut que je fasse une sauvegarde -_- 

J'ai déjà fait moulte fois cette manip' (étant la seule que je connaisse et qui semble marché parfois...) 
J'ai également supprimé le fichier .inprogress dans le .parsebundle car parfois sa pose des problèmes également.

Sinon le message que j'obtiens lors de la sauvegarde TM c'est 


> Error: (-43) SrcErr:NO Copying /Applications/iMovie.app/Contents/Resources/DCLOverrun-triangle.tif to /Volumes/Backup of Hito/Backups.backupdb/Hito/2009-03-22-010631.inProgress/1A7B2413-B7BA-4577-89BB-5F356797B554/Macintosh HD/Applications/iMovie.app/Contents/Resources


En tous cas merci de ta réponse


PS: j'arrive bien à naviguer dans mes anciennes sauvegardes de TM donc je pense pas qu'il soit mort.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

tiens c'est surprenant...je viens de changer de mini et j'ai interverti les disques dur.

Le nouveau mini marche normalement tout baigne sauf TM qui ne me reconnaît plus le disque de sauvegarde et qui souhaite repartir à zéro...

y a t'il une méthode pour passer outre ??

merci


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Avril 2009)

noname a dit:


> tiens c'est surprenant...je viens de changer de mini et j'ai interverti les disques dur.
> 
> Le nouveau mini marche normalement tout baigne sauf TM qui ne me reconnaît plus le disque de sauvegarde et qui souhaite repartir à zéro...
> 
> ...


De mémoire, je sais qu'il y a une méthode (il faut renommer un fichier invisible, un truc de ce genre). :mouais:

Une recherche Google te sera donc profitable. Penser aussi aux forum Apple et au site MacOSXHints. La solution s'y trouve vraisemblablement. 

Elle est peut-être même dans ce fil... si long, si long...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

oui je sais mais cela ne marche pas avec les solutions suivantes :




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le changement de Disque Dur Interne ou de carte-mère change l'adresse MAC du Mac : l'adresse MediaAccessControl est l'adresse matérielle du Mac, qu'on trouve dans Préférences Système>Réseau ou Utilitaire de Réseau>Infos ou encore dans Informations Système>Réseau>Config.
> 
> Si tu as reformaté ta partition, inutile de faire la manuvre avec l'adresse MAC : il suffit d'aller dans Préférences Système >TimeMachine, de sélectionner _Aucun_ dans _Changer de Disque_ après avoir désactivé TM, de quitter, puis de resélectionner ta partition et de réactiver TM.





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Lis cet article :
> 
> - cliquer sur le i à côté de _Echec_
> - mettre à jour les logiciels
> ...





la sauvegarde souhaite repartir à zéro systématiquement ....


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Avril 2009)

noname a dit:


> oui je sais mais cela ne marche pas avec les solutions suivantes :
> 
> [celles-ci ne me semblent pas correspondre à ton cas, j'avais en mémoire des manipulations plus profondes et sur le disque TC lui-même.]
> 
> ...


Ça veut dire qu'il reconnaît ton Mac Mini comme une nouvelle machine (ce qui est vrai).

Il faut trouver le moyen de le berner.


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2009)

@ noname: j'ai testé la méthode mentionnée plus haut suite à un changement de machine et donc d'adresse MAC et interversion des disques; j'ai finalement préféré recommencer mon TM direct, beaucoup plus rapide.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

merci pour ton retour teo 
dans le pire des cas si je ne trouve de solution pas je vais faire comme toi ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De mémoire, je sais qu'il y a une méthode (il faut renommer un fichier invisible, un truc de ce genre). :mouais:
> 
> Elle est peut-être même dans ce fil... si long, si long...



Pages 80-79-77 de ce fil, et ailleurs dans les précédentes 
= faire une recherche dans ce fil (si long qu'il en est devenu illisible) sur "adresse MAC".


----------



## Tistou34 (6 Avril 2009)

Salut tout le monde 

Je suis désolé de faire irruption dans le fil de votre longue conversation lol 

J'espère ne pas poser une question qui a déjà été traitée  

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un HDD Multimédia (Iomega Screenplay HD 500) et j'aurai donc voulu le configurer pour Mac, Windows & TimeMachine surtout...

Malheureusement impossibilité totale de partitionner le hdd en 2 (sachant qu'il y a en tout 4 partitions dont 3 apparement primordiables pour le fonctionnement en Multimédia) 

Qqn aurait déjà été dans le meme cas ? 

Peut-on récupérer les données permettant le bon déroulement en mode Multimédia ?

Ou puis-je effectuer les sauvegardes TimeMachine en format FAT32 ?


Merci par avance et désolé si le sujet a déjà été traité.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Avril 2009)

Tistou34 a dit:


> Ou puis-je effectuer les sauvegardes TimeMachine en format FAT32 ?



Ça, c'est impossible : il faut du HFS+ journalisé.

Et pour un bon fonctionnement de TM, je lui dédierais un Disque Externe classique


----------



## Tistou34 (6 Avril 2009)

Déjà, merci Francois.  Il me semblait avoir vu un sujet où qqn était arrivé à le mettre sur un autre format, mais je devais être fatigué ^^
Je sais que un HDD externe aurait été mieux, mais bon c'est quand meme pratique d'avoir un HDD multimédia au lieu de se trimbaler un MacBook quoique ... 
C'est surtout de profiter du réseau local  

Pour en revenir à mon problème : 
Je suis enfin arrivé a partitionné mon HDD multimédia via un logiciel et en choisissant partition logique au lieu de principale.

Donc, je me retrouve enfin avec les deux partitions : une en NTFS de 100Go et une autre en HFS de 400Go donc, plus les partitions nécessaires au fonctionnement en multimédia ! 

Maintenant je voudrai effectuer la sauvegarde en réseau local en montant la partition HFS malheureusement en tapant : " \\adresseip " je tombe sur la partition NTFS via un raccourci "Screenplay".

J'ai essayé en tapant : " \\adresseip\d$ " ou autre mais rien.

Je ne pense pas que cette partie de mon problème soit ici.
Ayant peur de faire un hors sujet je passe la question. 

Par contre lorsque je formate avec le MAC la partition pour la mettre en HFS impossible de monter la partition ensuite ... 
J'ai meme essayé avec TimeMachine mais meme résultat ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Avril 2009)

Tistou34 a dit:


> Je suis enfin arrivé a partitionné mon HDD multimédia via un logiciel et en choisissant partition logique au lieu de principale.


Tu peux donner le nom du logiciel ? (Windows ?)



Tistou34 a dit:


> Par contre lorsque je formate avec le MAC la partition pour la mettre en HFS, impossible de monter la partition ensuite ...


AVosMac parle ce mois-ci de _Bonjour-Mounter_, un logiciel qui serait capable de faire monter automatiquement les DDE Réseau en SMB (entre autres).
La partition TM doit être en HFS+ journalisé.


----------



## Tistou34 (7 Avril 2009)

Déjà, merci pour ta réponse 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu peux donner le nom du logiciel ? (Windows ?)


 
Il s'agit de : EASEUS Partition Master 3.5 Home Edition



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> AVosMac parle ce mois-ci de _Bonjour-Mounter_, un logiciel qui serait capable de faire monter automatiquement les DDE Réseau en SMB (entre autres).
> La partition TM doit être en HFS+ journalisé.


 
En fait je n'arrive pas à monter le HDD en USB je ne parle pas du réseau pour le moment.

Dès que je le connecte en USB il ne me prend que la partition NTFS et celle en HFS pas moyen ...


----------



## ceslinstinct (7 Avril 2009)

Tistou34 a dit:


> Déjà, merci pour ta réponse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Je n'utilise pas Window mais j'aime comprendre.

Quel est l'ordre de tes partitions, NTFS et HFS+ ou l'inverse.

Pour moi il doit (si tu utilise un Mac) reconnaître la partition Mac et son esclave (excuse moi du mot) NTFS après (vu qu'il ne sait pas y écrire avec Leopard, sauf si un logiciel externe lui permet).

@+


----------



## Tistou34 (7 Avril 2009)

J'ai essayé dans les deux sens HFS - NTFS et NTFS - HFS ...

Dès que je formate ma future partition (mac) pour la mettre en HFS impossibilité de monter cette dernière. 
"Could not mount disqk2s5 with name after erase".

Meme quand j'essaie de la formater en FAT32 9fois sur 10 il ne veut toujours pas me la reprendre.

Faut que je repasse sous Windows pour la formater en NTFS ou FAT32 pour que MAC puisse monter le disque mais dès que je veux le repasser en HFS ca ne remarche plus ... 

J'ai essayé autant avec l'utilitaire de disque que avec l'utilitaire de TM !

Je pense que je vais me le faire rembourser ...

Que je n'ai vu personne jusqu'à présent qui soit arrivé à faire marcher la fonction Multimédia + Windows + Mac + TimeMachine ...



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça, c'est impossible : il faut du HFS+ journalisé.


 
Petite question : TM peut écrire sur un hdd en NTFS en réseau ? 

Merci


----------



## Garouney (19 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

Voila, j'ai une question qui je l'espere n'a pas été deja posé mais j'ai du mal a m'y retrouver dans les 83 pages du post...

Voila, j'ai vendu le Macbook de ma copine qui avait un DD de 160Go et  qui etait plein a craquer.... j'ai fait une derniere save TM et la, on projette l'achat d'un macbook air V2 mais celui ci n'a que 120Go de DD...

Question: comment je vais faire pour recuperer ce qui ya dans la TM puisque je suppose qu'il sera impossible d'utiliser la fonction "migration a partir d'une sauvegarde TM" au 1er lancement du MBA puisqu'il n'y aura pas assez de place......

J'aimerais quand mm tout recuperer pour pouvoir faire un tri et mettre uniquement ce que je veux sur le MBA et le reste sur le DDexterne......

Comment faire ?? 

Merci a vous....


----------



## vox90 (20 Avril 2009)

Bonjour
Je pense pas effectivement qu'il soit possible de récupérer la sauvegarde Time Machine précédente...mais à confirmer.
Ce dont je suis sur c'est que vous pouvez vous "balader" dans le dossier de la derniere sauvegarde pour récupérer manuellement des documents, etc...


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2009)

Dans ce cas particulier, à part y aller manuellement comme _vox90_ le mentionne (mais je ne le conseillerai pas forcément, possibilité évidente d'oublier des fichiers), je ne vois qu'une solution: trouver / se faire prêter un disque dur de capacité supérieure à 160 Go qui soit démarrable, faire une clean install sur l'externe comme sur un nouveau mac en utilisant l'_Utilitaire de migration_ à partir de la sauvegarde TM. Ensuite, copier les docs désirés sur le disque dur interne et sauvegarder ce qui reste ailleurs.
Ou alors changer de disque dur interne de capacité supérieure, mais ça me parait difficile sur une machine neuve pour des questions de garantie.

Le truc qu'il faut bien comprendre avec Time Machine et qui a été régulièrement évoqué ici, c'est que ce n'est pas un utilitaire de sauvegarde dans le sens habituel: c'est juste fait pour pouvoir récupérer des documents si on les efface par erreur.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Avril 2009)

Garouney a dit:


> J'aimerais quand mm tout recuperer pour pouvoir faire un tri et mettre uniquement ce que je veux sur le MBA et le reste sur le DDexterne......
> 
> Comment faire ??



Tu te sers d'Assistant de Migration pour le MBA, et tu pêches à la main pour le DDE,

ou tu fais tout avec Back-In-Time.


----------



## Garouney (20 Avril 2009)

Merci a vous pour vos réponses...

C'est bien ce que je pensais, je vais devoir piocher a la main... j'aime pas trop trop mais je crois qu'il y a pas bcp de solutions...

Merci quand mm.


----------



## prisca22 (20 Avril 2009)

Bonjour 

Pensez-vous qu'il est possible de récupérer une version précédente d'un DDE ? Il ne semble pas possible de cliquer sur le DD en question et me fait un gong. Je précise qu'il s'agit d'un disque dur de stockage pour mes photos etc... et que j'ai donc 2 DDE en comptant le disque dur consacré au TM.

Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Avril 2009)

Initialement, TM prenait en charge les DDE en HFS+.

Depuis un moment, tous les DDE font partie de ses exclusions par défaut : on le voit bien au premier paramétrage de ses exclusions, puis cela n'apparaît plus dans _Préférences Système_.


----------



## prisca22 (20 Avril 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Initialement, TM prenait en charge les DDE en HFS+.
> 
> Depuis un moment, tous les DDE font partie de ses exclusions par défaut : on le voit bien au premier paramétrage de ses exclusions, puis cela n'apparaît plus dans _Préférences Système_.



J'avoue que je n'ai rien compris.  C'est quoi HFS+ ? Exclusions par défaut ? Paramétrages des exclusions. Au secours !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Avril 2009)

prisca22 a dit:


> J'avoue que je n'ai rien compris.  C'est quoi HFS+ ? Exclusions par défaut ? Paramétrages des exclusions. Au secours !!!



HFS+ : c'est "Mac OS étendu", le format des Disques sous Mac.
Exclusions par défaut : c'est ce que TM exclut nativement de ses sauvegardes.
Paramétrage des exclusions : c'est ce que tu peux ajouter dans les Options des Préférences Système de TM, en plus des exclusions par défaut.

Ça va mieux ?


----------



## prisca22 (20 Avril 2009)

Merci de tes explications, ça va mieux maintenant. En effet, en allant dans Préférences Système, TM, options, je vois que le DDE en question se trouve dans les volumes à ne pas sauvegarder... si j'ai bien compris. Il faut que j'enlève cette option, non ? Comment faut-il  faire ?

Encore merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Avril 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Depuis un moment, tous les DDE font partie de ses exclusions par défaut : on le voit bien au premier paramétrage de ses exclusions, puis cela n'apparaît plus dans _Préférences Système_.



Eh bien, si, cela apparaît toujours dans _Préférences Système_  mais uniquement quand le DDE est branché sur le Mac : je viens seulement de m'en rendre compte ! :rose:

@ Prisca22 : tu sélectionnes donc la partition (ou les partitions) que tu souhaites faire sauvegarder par TM, et tu cliques sur la touche - dans la fenêtre des Options/exclusions des préférences Système de TM, tout simplement.


----------



## prisca22 (21 Avril 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Eh bien, si, cela apparaît toujours dans _Préférences Système_ &#8230; mais uniquement quand le DDE est branché sur le Mac : je viens seulement de m'en rendre compte ! :rose:
> 
> @ Prisca22 : tu sélectionnes donc la partition (ou les partitions) que tu souhaites faire sauvegarder par TM, et tu cliques sur la touche - dans la fenêtre des Options/exclusions des préférences Système de TM, tout simplement.



Merci de te réponse. J'ai donc retiré le DDE en question de la liste à ne pas sauvegarder. Est-ce normal que le DDE dédié à TM soit sur cette liste ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Avril 2009)

La partition (ou le DDE) dédiée à TM apparaît en grisé = on ne peut la réinclure dans les sauvegardes de TM ! :love:


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2009)

dans le genre, sauvegarder un disque en train de sauvegarder un disque en train d'être sauvegarder &#8230; ça finit jamais bien


----------



## prisca22 (21 Avril 2009)

Mon DDE dédié à TM ne semble pas en grisé. J'arrive à cliquer dessus...??? Il me semble logique effectivement de ne pas pouvoir se sauvegarder soi-même.


----------



## aayrtonn (22 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, désolé d'interferer dans cette discussion, mais je ne parviens pas a trouver (sans doute beaucoup vont trouver ca basique !) de solution à mon probleme : J'ai un imac 24 et je fais ma sauvegarde sur une time capsule 500, en wifi, connectee elle meme à ma free. Jusque là tout va bien. Cependant, j'ai un disque dur Lacie de 320G branché ou non au mac, et j'aimerais que la sauvegarde prenne aussi en compte le disque dur externe. Je ne sais comment parametrer le systeme pour qu'a chaque sauvegarde le continu de mon mac ainsi que celui du DD externe soient pris en compte.

Merci à ceux qui auront la gentillesse de me repondre?


----------



## prisca22 (22 Avril 2009)

A priori, va dans Préférences Système, clique sur Time Machine, puis sur l'onglet Options,puis clique sur +. Une fenêtre s'ouvrira et tu choisiras ce que tu veux exclure des élements non-sauvegardés. Normalement, tu devrais voir ton DDE Lacie dans cette fenêtre des exclusions. Par ailleurs, vérifie que ton disque de sauvegarde dédié à TM a la capacité de sauvegarder ET ton disque dur interne et tutti quanti ET ton DDE Lacie.
Voilà.


----------



## aayrtonn (22 Avril 2009)

ok, merci pour ta reponse, j'irai voir ce soir ! et j'en profite d'ailleurs pour te poser la question, si cumulé, le contenu de mon imac et celui de mon DDE depasse la capacite de la time capsule (500G) que ce passe t il lors de la sauvegarde?


----------



## prisca22 (22 Avril 2009)

Je pense (car ça ne m'est pas arrivé encore) que TM prévient du manque d'espace (ça je suis sûre) et demande si éventuellement on veut changer de disque... Sinon, TM efface des sauvegardes antérieures, en principe, les plus anciennes. Mais, il y a peut-être, même sûrement, d'autres ici qui pourront répondre avec plus de précision. Tu peut aussi regarder dans l'Aide de TM. 

Par ailleurs, il y a aussi possibilité de choisir sur un disque ce qu'on veut sauvegarder ou pas.


----------



## aayrtonn (22 Avril 2009)

Ca marche je regarde tout ca ce soir. 
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## aayrtonn (23 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai regarde tout ca ! effectivement le chemin que tu m'indique permet de choisir ce que tu veux sauvegarder. Cependant, j'ai un soucis, lorque j'ouvre "option", il m'ouvre une fenetre m'indiquant les elements exclus de la sauvegarde, dans lequel figure, sans que je le choisisse, mon DDE !!!!! je ne peux rien y faire et ne peux le selectionner pour lui demander de le retirer des elements non sauvegarder..... ca te dit quelque chose????

merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Avril 2009)

Il y a des chances pour que ton DDE ne soit pas formaté en Mac OS étendu-HFS +, et donc qu'il ne puisse jamais être inclus dans les sauvegardes TM
= TM ne prend pas en charge les disques formatés en FAT.

_Les Infos du DDE ou Utilitaire de Disque te donneront le format, si tu ne le connais pas_


----------



## aayrtonn (23 Avril 2009)

Non, je ne connais pas, et pourtant, je peux lire depuis mon mac les infos de ce DDE....
Peux tu me dire comment faire pour rendre compatible mon DDE (contenant 250G de donnees) avec Time Machine...

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Avril 2009)

Et que disent tes infos ?
S'il est en FAT, tu ne peux que transférer tes données sur un autre Volume avant de le reformater en HFS+ et y remettre tes données, 
mais il ne sera alors plus accessible directement depuis Windows (il te faudra MacDrive).


----------



## aayrtonn (23 Avril 2009)

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que le DDE est reconnu par mon mac et que je peux lire les donnees dessus (photos, musique etc...)
Desole pour ces questions, je suis anciennement PC et ne connais pas bien encore l'univers MAC !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Avril 2009)

Lire les Informations, c'est sélectionner l'élément (on clique sur son icone ou son intitulé) dont on veut lire les infos, puis cliquer sur Cmd-i (Barre des Menus > Fichier > Lire les Infos).
Utilitaire de Disque est rangé dans le dossier Utilitaires du dossier Applications : on sélectionne le DDE dans la colonne de gauche, et on lit en bas à gauche.

Les deux donnent le format : Mac OS étendu (±journalisé), FAT, etc.


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2009)

[Grillé]

En résumé:
1- Sélectionne ton DDE et fais Pomme-i (Lire les informations)
2- Dans l'onglet Général, dis nous quel est le format
Si c'est comme on imagine FAT pour PC tu ne pourras pas utiliser TM

Pour se faire:
- trouve un autre disque dur où tu puisses tout copier (en interne sur ta machine ou sur un autre DDE)
- copie toutes tes informations sur ton disque dur (attention, toutes tes données seront effacées ensuite, tu ne dois rien oublier !) sur le 2e
- reformate avec _Applications > Utilitaires >_ *Utilitaire de disque* le DDE en MacOS Etendu journalisé
- recopie tes données dessus.

Si tu veux lire à partir d'un pc tes données tu devras installer MacDrive comme te le disait françois


----------



## aayrtonn (23 Avril 2009)

Je n'ai pas le DDE avec moi, donc comme d'hab je regarde ca ce soir !

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos.


----------



## prisca22 (23 Avril 2009)

@ Aayrtonn. Regarde les posts 1666, 1668, 1670 et  1672 plus haut. Si le DDE qui paraît dans options n'est pas le disque dédié à TM, tu peut l'exclure ou inclure de/dans la sauvegarde.


----------



## aayrtonn (23 Avril 2009)

Quand je pense que j'ai ecrit juste apres sans voir ces quelques lignes.....
Bref, j'ai bien compris que je devais retirer mon DDE de la liste des elements à ne pas sauvegarder, mon soucis c'est qu'il est en transparence.....et donc je ne peux pas le selectionner ! mais visiblement, il ne doit pas etre formate comme il faut.
A propos, vous parlez tous de "partitions", a quoi cela sert il ? est ce une obligation ? j'utilise time capsule pour la sauvegarde de time machine, dois je le partitionner ?


----------



## prisca22 (23 Avril 2009)

Je n'utilise pas Time Capsule, qui me semble, par contre, intéressant. Je vais me renseigner sur son utilisation. Donc, tu fais ta sauvegarde TM à travers Time Capsule sur un DDE, qui n'est pas celui dont tu parles, c'est ça ?
1) Tu ne peut pas exclure ton DDE dédié à TM. Il n'est pas dispo.
2) Tu peut faire des partitions ou pas selon tes besoins. Tu peut, par exemple, partitionner une partie d'un DDE dédié à tes activités PC ou à tes photos, ou à toute autre chose. C'est une manière d'organiser ton ordi, ton travail, tes loisirs etc. Je n'ai partitionné aucun de mes DDE actuels. Mais auparavant je l'avais fait en rangeant dans une des partitions mes téléchargements et sur l'autre mes photos, jusqu'à ce j'aie besoin de davantage de place. 
Tu peut faire autant de partitions que tu veut, bien que je ne voie pas l'utilité d'en faire beaucoup. Tu utilises l'Utilitaire de Disque pour ce faire. Attention, quand on partitionne un disque, ça efface tout son contenu, alors il faut d'abord sauvegarder le contenu avant de faire la partition.


----------



## aayrtonn (23 Avril 2009)

ok, je vais tacher de lire des forum sur le sujet pour voir l'utilité que j'en aurais !
Pour en revenir a mon DDE, ca n'est pas un disque de sauvegarde, ma sauvegarde se fait sur la time capsule; mon DDE est tout betement un disque de stockage et c'est bien pour cette raison que j'aimerais qu'il soit pris en compte dans la sauvegarde sur time capsule !


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2009)

Oui, mais s'il est FAT, que ce soit pour le sauvegarder avec Time Machine ou pour t'en servir comme disque Time Machine, c'est pareil, il ne sera pas reconnu (_bis repetita_&#8230.


----------



## prisca22 (23 Avril 2009)

S'il est en FAT, il faudrait transférer tout ce qu'il y a dedans ailleurs (temporairement) le temps de le reconfigurer en Mac OS étendu journalisé, puis après tu pourras remettre tout comme avant.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Avril 2009)

aayrtonn a dit:


> j'utilise time capsule pour la sauvegarde de time machine, dois je le partitionner ?



Je viens de répondre ailleurs à ta question.


----------



## aayrtonn (24 Avril 2009)

Et bien vous aviez raison, mon DDE est au format PC je vais donc sauvegarder le contenu et le formater ! 
Merci vraiment pour vos lumieres, mais je pense que je reviendrai tres vite pour d'autres questions.
Bonne journee

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h23 ----------

@ FrançoisMAcG, ca a le merite d'etre clair


----------



## markuslyon (25 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

j'ai essayé de trouver la réponse avec la recherche, mais rien n'y fait. Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. La partition est en MacOS étendu et ça se passait bien jusqu'à il y a peu de temps.
Quand je fais <cmd>-i sur la partition, sous "partage et permissions" il me dit "Lecture seulement" en dessous j'ai dans la liste moi-même, staff et everyone qui sont tous en "Lecture et écriture", donc comment régler ce problème ?


Merci


----------



## Ghost33 (25 Avril 2009)

Bonjour

Je posséde un disque dur externe de marque Lacie.
Il y a un gros bouton bleu sur lequel on peut affecter l'execution d'une commande.
J'utilise ce disque dur externe pour mes sauvegardes et notemment celles effectuées par time machine.

Ce que je n'aime pas sur time machine c'est qu'il est planifié, moi je préfère désactiver la planification et faire mes sauvegardes quand je veux.

J'aimerais donc affecter la commande permettant de démarrer la sauvegarde à ce bouton. Comment puis-je faire ?

Merci


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Avril 2009)

Ghost33 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je posséde un disque dur externe de marque Lacie.
> Il y a un gros bouton bleu sur lequel on peut affecter l'execution d'une commande.
> ...


Bonjour

Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.apple.TimeMachine

Ce serais pas dans le fichier com.apple.TimeMachine.plist à AutoBackup qu'il faut remplacer le NO par YES?

@+


----------



## markuslyon (27 Avril 2009)

Et pour moi, pas de solution en vue ?


----------



## NeOs89 (27 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, ayant un DD externe de 1To, je souhaiterai le partitionner pour m'en servir pour time Machine ainsi que pour du stockage.

Est-il possible de faire une partition de 500 Go en HFS+ pour time machine, et une partition de 431 Go (le reste) en NTFS pour le stockage de fichier pour windows et mac ?

Si oui, comment faire ?

J'ai fais la première partition en HFS+ mais ensuite impossible de faire une partition en NTFS, il me demande d'effacer tout le disque.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Avril 2009)

markuslyon a dit:


> Quand je fais <cmd>-i sur la partition, sous "partage et permissions" il me dit "Lecture seulement" en dessous j'ai dans la liste moi-même, staff et everyone qui sont tous en "Lecture et écriture", donc comment régler ce problème ?
> 
> 
> Merci



Tu peux essayer de :

- Ejecter le Disque TM, le débrancher du secteur, le rebrancher sur le secteur puis le Mac, puis Réparer le Disque (avec Utilitaire de Disque), et voir si tu peux enfin changer les Autorisations ;
- passer par le Terminal pour y taper 
	
	



```
sudo chflags nouchg
```
 suivi d'un espace puis du drag and drop de l'icone de ton Disque TM (ce qui donnera son chemin) ; valider par un retour chariot.


----------



## prisca22 (27 Avril 2009)

markuslyon a dit:


> Et pour moi, pas de solution en vue ?



Ton problème n'est pas clair. 

Reformule ton problème autrement. 

Je viens de voir que notre FrançoisMacG national t'a répondu. Il a été plus doué que moi pour comprendre ce qui se passait...


----------



## NeOs89 (27 Avril 2009)

Et pour le mien ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Avril 2009)

NeOs89 a dit:


> Et pour le mien ?



Il semble qu'il faille partitionner le DDE en deux partitions NTFS dans Windows avant d'en reformater une en HFS+ dans Mac (cf le commentaire de Brooklynshot).


----------



## markuslyon (28 Avril 2009)

Effectivement, j'ai : 
Structure de noeud erroné.
La vérification du volume a échoué.

Donc si j'ai bien compris il ne me reste qu'a tout effacer.
C'est bizarre, car le disque est très récent. Ca peut venir d'où ?

Je viens de faire le drag'n'Drop depuis le finder vers la fenêtre terminal et ma partition a disparu ...

Je l'ai effacé et ça semble marcher.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir. J'ai un nouveau mini avec seulement 64 go de dd (c'est du ssd). Je vais lui adjoindre un disque externe de 250 Go. Comment faire pour que time machine sauvegarde l'ensemble des deux volumes à la fois sur un autre disque externe 1go ? Est-ce possible ? Je vois qu'il est possible d'exclure des fichiers mais pas d'en rajouter ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je vois qu'il est possible d'exclure des fichiers mais pas d'en rajouter ?



Lis les deux dernières pages.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Mai 2009)

moi j'ai un problème ma sauvegarde fait 280go et mon disque dur de sauvegarde 500go donc il fait bien la sauvegarde mais je suis oblige d'effacer la première sauvegarde quand j'en refais une nouvelle car sinon pas assez de place. il me faudrait un disque de 1to au moins pour être tranquille et si je passe à un disque de 500go ça sera du 1,5to.....


----------



## teo (1 Mai 2009)

Time Machine n"'efface" pas directement la première sauvegarde: il ajoute simplement les éléments rajoutés et *si* tu dépasses les (500 Go - 280 Go soit) 220 Go de fichiers ajoutés entre les deux sauvegardes, il effacera les fichiers les plus anciens de la première. En ce sens, Time Machine n'est pas un logiciel de sauvegarde. 
Mais il me semblerait étonnant que tu aies créé ou copié autant de fichiers entre les deux sauvegardes.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Mai 2009)

time machine garde différentes sauvegardes si je ne me trompe ? sauvegarde par ex du 20/3 après le 31 etc... et un moment donné ça sature forcément.... donc je vire la sauvegarde du 20 et du 31 et la mon disque dur peut sauvegarder sinon j'ai "echec en rouge" comme quoi le disque est saturé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2009)

Time Machine fait une sauvegarde complète la première fois et ensuite toutes les heures n'enregistre que les modifications apportées aux éléments sauvegardés.
Mais seules les sauvegardés hebdomadaires sont conservées jusqu'à remplissage complet du disque de sauvegarde. Les sauvegardés horaires et quotidiennes sont éliminées au bout d'un certain temps.
Et, quand le disque de sauvegarde est plein, Time Machine supprime la sauvegarde la plus ancienne pour libérer de la place.
Mais le système est totalement automatisé et ne nécessite donc pas d'intervention manuelle de l'utilisateur.


----------



## teo (1 Mai 2009)

TM ajoute les fichiers modifiés ou ajoutés. C'est tout.
Ce que je comprend pas dans ta demande c'est que, comme ça, du jour au lendemain, tu as 220 Go de documents qui apparaissent d'un coup et ça te parait normal ?
J'utilise TM depuis plus d'un an sur deux disques de 500G en interne (capacité réelle: 465 Go) et il me reste tout de même 175 Go de disponible sur ma sauvegarde.
Je ne vois que deux cas de figure possibles:
- la sauvegarde se fait sur un dossier où par exemple tu stockes des gros fichiers (films ?) et tu ne l'a pas exclus des sauvegardes: avec le temps, TM garde en mémoire tout ces gros fichiers et tu arrives peut-être ainsi à saturation.
- tu n'as pas exclu le disque TM des disques à sauvegarder dans ses préférences et tu te retrouves dans un des cas exposés un peu plus haut: TM essaie de se sauvegarder lui-même et tu arrives à saturation du disque à la 2e ou 3e sauvegarde&#8230;.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Mai 2009)

en fait vous avez raison la il vient de me rajouter les 21go que je n'avais pas sauvegare depuis 15j... mais j'ai bien eu ce problème une fois.bref pour un disque dur de 320 un 500 suffira meme si je prends un 500 plus tard alors... impec ;-)

(ça merdait car j'avais partitionné mon DD en 2X240 j'en ai fait qu'une et la impec)


----------



## lelommois (2 Mai 2009)

Toumak a dit:


> on ne peut pas paramètrer la fréquence d'enregistrement :
> 
> soit on active TM et il sauvegarde tout seul, on s'en occuper pas
> 
> ...



bonjour, on peut, comme le dit l'excellent site osxfacile.com, paramétrer la fréquence d'enregistrement avec le logiciel Time Machine Editor (tous les 6h, ou quand les disques sont montés, par exemple.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Mai 2009)

lelommois a dit:


> bonjour, on peut, comme le dit l'excellent site osxfacile.com, paramétrer la fréquence d'enregistrement avec le logiciel Time Machine Editor (tous les 6h, ou quand les disques sont montés, par exemple.



Dès Décembre 2007, Toumak a donné ailleurs une autre recette, sans parler des autres logiciels qui peuvent modifier la fréquence des sauvegardes TM.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mai 2009)

question : 

Est-il possible d'avoir 2 sauvegardes TM pour un seul et même ordinateur?


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2009)

Je ne comprend pas bien ta question?

Un ordinateur = une sauvegarde.

Par contre, tu peut avoir 2 ordinateurs sauvegardé sur un même disque dur externe sans problèmes si c'est de ça dont tu parles?

Par exemple, sur ma time capsule, je sauvegarde les 3 ordi du bureau sans trop de soucis, à part celui de la place


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mai 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas bien ta question?
> 
> Un ordinateur = une sauvegarde.
> 
> ...


Je ne dois pas être clair. 

Un ordi, 2 "sauvegardes" TM. J'ai un portable, et 2 lieux de sauvegarde (Mon loft de TimeSquare et ma villa à Monaco). Je trimballe le portable et désire avoir 2 TM pour la même bécanne.


----------



## dendritique (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous. J'ai un problème avec TM. J'ai fait une recherche, mais sans succès...


J'ai réinstallé vendredi mon système (archive/install) pour régler différent problèmes. Depuis, TM ne marche plus correctement. Il a certes reconnu mon disque dédié puisqu'il m'indique correctement la date de la dernière sauvegarde et que je peux le lancer. 

Cependant, impossible de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde. Après plus d'une heure de "préparation" (ce que je peux comprendre étant donné les nombreux changements causés par la réinstallation), il se fige au tout début de la sauvegarde (32ko sur 17.0 Go). Il est certains que la sauvegarde va durer longtemps, mais rester bloquer sur 32ko ne me semble pas très normal  

Il reste 90Go de libre sur le disque TM, donc pas de souci de ce côté là.. 

Merci de votre aide!



Edit: le problème semble s'être résolu de lui-même. Après 3 heures, il s'est débloqué et le compteur avance...


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un ordi, 2 "sauvegardes" TM. J'ai un portable, et 2 lieux de sauvegarde



Ok, je comprend mieux. Cela n'est pas possible a ma connaissance. La sauvegarde se fait toujours sur la même unité.


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Mai 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Ok, je comprend mieux. Cela n'est pas possible a ma connaissance. La sauvegarde se fait toujours sur la même unité.


Bonjour

Si il utilise 2 DD possédant (ça doit pas être le même) le même nom, lors du démarrage de TM il devrais pas sens rendre compte sinon échec et demande le volume où sauvegarder à chaque fois.

La question que je me pose, pourquoi il ne teste pas.

TM dit échec où alors sauvegarde.

&+


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mai 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Ok, je comprend mieux. Cela n'est pas possible a ma connaissance. La sauvegarde se fait toujours sur la même unité.



Merde. Je vais devoir revendre mon loft. Ou ma Villa.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------




ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Si il utilise 2 DD possédant (ça doit pas être le même) le même nom, lors du démarrage de TM il devrais pas sens rendre compte sinon échec et demande le volume où sauvegarder à chaque fois.
> 
> ...


Pas moyen que je teste ça, c'est la meilleure solution pour bousiller le log de tm.


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Mai 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Merde. Je vais devoir revendre mon loft. Ou ma Villa.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------
> 
> ...



Ce que je comprend pas dans ta question.

Tu dit je veut suivant le lieu ou je me trouve (utilise-tu un GPS cela pourrais t'aider) sur le même volume TM qui'il fasse la sauvegarde TM du lieu ou je me trouve.

Ou tu utilise 2 volumes, sinon un DD qui devine tes désirs, attend ça va arriver.

Donc question mal posée donc réponses totalement erronées.

Salut


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mai 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Ce que je comprend pas dans ta question.
> 
> Tu dit je veut suivant le lieu ou je me trouve (utilise-tu un GPS cela pourrais t'aider) sur le même volume TM qui'il fasse la sauvegarde TM du lieu ou je me trouve.
> 
> ...


??? 

Là, c'est toi qui n'est pas clair. Je souhaitais avoir 2 sauvegardes TM du même volume sur 2 DD différents, et ce n'est apparemment pas possible.


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Mai 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ???
> 
> Là, c'est toi qui n'est pas clair. Je souhaitais avoir 2 sauvegardes TM du même volume sur 2 DD différents, et ce n'est apparemment pas possible.


La je t'avoue que j'ai des doutes, vu que tu es persuadé que c'est impossible?

Mais pour moi l'ordinateur c'est pas lui mon maître, il fait ce que je décide, il suffit de lui demander gentiment et alors tu as le résultat que tu recherche (en l'aidant je le reconnaît).

Comment je fait pour lire un volume TM utilisée, je le monte pas alors il me demande son chemin.
Je monte un volume TM, il regarde alors si c'est un vrai (contient les bonnes données d'un volume TM) et l'affiche

Tu veut un résultat fiable, mais surtout pas avoir de problèmes.

Ici on est la pour te donner des réponses que si on peut les tester.

Tu me permet de passer 15 jours dans chacune de tes 2 résidences pour tester (à tes frais).
Ajoute pour confirmations de toutes les personnes qui répondrons à ce post aux même conditions.

@+


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mai 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> La je t'avoue que j'ai des doutes, vu que tu es persuadé que c'est impossible?
> 
> Mais pour moi l'ordinateur c'est pas lui mon maître, il fait ce que je décide, il suffit de lui demander gentiment et alors tu as le résultat que tu recherche (en l'aidant je le reconnaît).
> 
> ...


Je veux bien admettre que je n'y comprenne rien, vu que c'est toujours comme ça. 

Tu veux bien m'écrire une réponde intelligible que je puisse tester? 

Parce que là : 



> Tu dit je veut suivant le lieu ou je me trouve (vanne désagréable, je fais comme si j'avais rien vu  sur le même volume TM qui'il fasse la sauvegarde TM du lieu ou je me trouve.



Et : 




> Comment je fait pour lire un volume TM utilisée, je le monte pas alors il me demande son chemin.
> Je monte un volume TM, il regarde alors si c'est un vrai (contient les bonnes données d'un volume TM) et l'affiche



J'entrave quedalle.


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Mai 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je veux bien admettre que je n'y comprenne rien, vu que c'est toujours comme ça.
> 
> Tu veux bien m'écrire une réponde intelligible que je puisse tester?



Si tes 2 volumes utilisent le même N° de session et le même nom il devrais je pense avoir aucun problème.

Il faut berner l'ordinateur et lui faire croire que c'est le volume qui lui à été désigné dés le départ.

Un volume TM n'est reconnue que si il possède les bons dossiers qui soit identiques (Backups.backupdb/Ordinateur de XXXX (XXXX étant le nom du possesseur de la session).

Ce qui ne doit pas être se trouver sur tes 2 DD TM.

Donc considère que mas réponse pour ton ordinateur est nulle, je suis moi persuadé que l"on peut trouver pour faire fonctionner ta demande (si je l'ai bien compris la question, ce que je doute)

Donc je laisse la place à des spécialistes, mes excuses de t"avoir donné de faux espoir à ta demande.

@.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Mai 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je souhaitais avoir 2 sauvegardes TM du même volume sur 2 DD différents, et ce n'est apparemment pas possible.



C'est possible, mais pas toujours avec bonheur : certains s'en sortent bien, d'autres ont tous les ennuis.

Je te conseille de créer un Compte distinct pour chaque DDE : ça devrait rendre les choses plus fluides de lancer l'application TM sur un DDE différent à partir d'un Compte différent.
Et je te rappelle qu'il semble qu'il vaut mieux faire au moins une sauvegarde TM par semaine pour éviter les ennuis : n'oublie donc pas de le faire sur chaque DDE-Compte.


----------



## Fo0rNiK (11 Mai 2009)

Salut, j'ai un bleme avec ma time machine, depuis 1 semaine, ça ne marche plus, ça met tout le temps Préparation de la copie, mais j'ai laissé une nuit sa ne change rien le lendemain il prepare toujours la copie. 



Est-ce que quelqu'un a déja eu ce probleme?


 J'ai essayé de chercher, mais je ne sais pas trop quoi faire comme requete.


----------



## Rotur74 (11 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec Time Machine ! Initialement j'avais un iMac et mes sauvegardes se faisaient sur Time Capsule. Mon iMac est en réparation, et le détaillant m'a prêté un MacBook pour me dépanner. J'ai pris soin (grace à la lecture de ce topic) d'alléger le DD de mon iMac avant de lancer ma derniere sauvegarde pour m'assurer de pouvoir restaurer sur le MacBook dont le DD est plus petit. Jusque là tout va bien ! 

Au démarrage du MacBook, j'ai pu restaurer mais il ne m'a pas laissé le choix dans la date (pas de mauvais calembour ), mais à la limite qu'importe puisque c'est bien la dernière que je voulais. 

Par contre, je ne suis plus capable de naviguer dans Time Machine. Lorsque je veux accéder à Time Machine, il essaie de monter le volume de sauvegarde de la Time Capsule mais n'y parvient pas. Il me demande de configurer Time Machine. Quand je vais dans préférences système, Time Machine mentionne bien la "Time Capsule de XXXXXXX", son nombre de Go (Total et restant) mais ne donne aucune info sur les dates de première et dernière sauvegardes. Et plus étonnant encore lorsque je vais dans changer de disque, il mentionne 2 fois mon disque Time Capsule (+ deux fois un DDE Seagate de 320 Go connecté sur la TC, mais Zero fois l'autre DDE Seagate d'1 To, lui aussi branché sur la TC - j'ai un hub sur lequel sont branchés ces 2 DDE + une imprimante. Pour être complet, si j'accède au contenu de la TC via le finder, je vois bien les 3 disques, soit celui de la TC et les deux DDE) ! 

J'ai essayé de choisir alternativement l'un ou l'autre des deux time capsule mentionné, mais rien n'y fait impossible d'accéder à leur contenu. Et si je tente une sauvegarde, il me crée une autre image disque distincte et veux lancer un nouveau cycle de backup et donc un nouvel historique ! 

Tout cela est-il normal ? Est-il impossible de simplement reprendre le cours de ses backup sur une nouvelle machine de manière tout à fait transparente ? Ou y a-t-il un hic quelque part que je pourrais régler ???

Merci d'avance !

EDIT :
J'ai essayé de jouer un peu au plus malin avec mon mac... et bon on va dire match nul. Vu que Time Machine me créait une nouvelle image disque pour lancer un nouveau cycle de sauvegarde sur ce mac, j'ai copié le nom de la nouvelle image disque, puis je l'ai supprimée et j'ai enfin renommé mon ancienne image disque en collant celui de la nouvelle (en prenant soin de garder copie du nom d'origine). Résultat, lorsque j'ai voulu démarrer la navigation dans Time Machine, et j'ai eu pour message "Le disque de sauvegarde de Time Machine actuel est introuvable. Vous pouvez configurer un nouveau disque de sauvegarde dans les préférences de Time Machine ou en utiliser un ancien. J'ai donc choisi l'ancien disque et là miracle, j'ai pu naviguer dans Time Machine comme si j'étais sur mon iMac. 1-0 pour moi ! Par contre lorsque j'essaye de démarrer la sauvegarde pour rajouter une strate dans mes sauvegardes (toutes les nouveautés depuis l'installation du MacBook)... échec (Impossible de monter le volume de sauvegarde.) ou alors il me crée un "iMac de XXXX 2" dans l'image disque d'origine et tente une nouvelle sauvegarde complète, c'est à dire qu'une fois l'image montée, dans le dossier Backups.backupbd j'ai deux sous-dossiers, "iMac de XXXX" et "iMac de XXXX 2" ! 1-1 la balle au centre !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mai 2009)

Fo0rNiK a dit:


> ça met tout le temps Préparation de la copie
> 
> J'ai essayé de chercher, mais je ne sais pas trop quoi faire comme requete.



Tape le mot _ préparation_ dans le bouton _Rechercher_ de la barre bleue inférieure en haut de cette page (et pas dans le bouton sus-jacent _Recherche_). 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------




Rotur74 a dit:


> Mon iMac est en réparation, et le détaillant m'a prêté un MacBook pour me dépanner.



Tape "adresse MAC" (avec les guillemets) dans le bouton _Rechercher_ de ce sujet.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mai 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est possible, mais pas toujours avec bonheur : certains s'en sortent bien, d'autres ont tous les ennuis.
> 
> Je te conseille de créer un Compte distinct pour chaque DDE : ça devrait rendre les choses plus fluides de lancer l'application TM sur un DDE différent à partir d'un Compte différent.
> Et je te rappelle qu'il semble qu'il vaut mieux faire au moins une sauvegarde TM par semaine pour éviter les ennuis : n'oublie donc pas de le faire sur chaque DDE-Compte.


Ah ben ça, je comprends mieux. 
C'est malin le coup des 2 comptes, je vais essayer.


----------



## the_sums_3 (19 Mai 2009)

bonjour

Savez vous comment peut on changer les mots de passe de sa time capsule... j'ai fait il y a peu de temps la premiere configuration et sauvegarde et je me suis rendu compte que le reseau ainsi créé n'avait aucune securité.... peut on mettre un mot de passe sans reinitialiser sa time capsule? 

merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Mai 2009)

Cet article d'Apple devrait t'intéresser.


----------



## Aski (20 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Si je fait une image disque de mon disque sur interne, que je formate le disque dur pour ensuite le rétablir avec l'image disque précédemment créer, est-ce que Time Machine va me refaire une sauvegarde du disque dur complet ?
(Je veux dire par là une copie complète du disque dur interne au lieu des quelques fichiers modifiés comme à son habitude)

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Mai 2009)

Aski a dit:


> est-ce que Time Machine va me refaire une sauvegarde du disque dur complet ?



Ce n'est pas exclu, mais ce n'est pas certain !


----------



## albouy70 (26 Mai 2009)

Bonjour

Mon pb : impossible de réaliser une sauvegarde Timemachine avec un disque WD 500Go en FW800 :
j'ai reformaté le disque externe(meme s'il l'était déjà à la base) en HFS+ journalisé , j'ai bien mis partition GUID.

La sauvegarde se bloque toujours : quelquefois après 2Go , quelquefois après 100 Go et quelquefois j'ai carrement un gel écran+++

Je suis toujours obligé de débrancher physiquement le disque pour arreter la sauvergade et carrement débrancher mon ordi quand l'écran est gelé...

j'ai réparé toutes les autorisations mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai même essayé de simplement copier mon dossier utilisateur (la petite maison) et là encore blocage de la copie au bout de 75Go

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il ne veut même pas faire une simple copie!!!!!

J'ai un MacBook Pro Penryn d'avril 2008 2,5 Ghz, 250Go DD, 4Go RAM et suis en 10.5.6

En passant en 10.5.7 ça peut résoudre le Pb?? vais-je devoir faire une clean install??

Si vous avez des idées je suis preneur car là je sèche

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Apparemment, tu parles de GUID, donc tu as bien partitionné le Disque, et non Effacé le Volume.

Tu peux arrêter la sauvegarde TM autrement qu'à la hussarde : Ejecter le Disque, Quitter la session, Préférences Système ou Terminal.

As-tu regardé si un message d'Echec s'affiche dans les Préférences Système>TM ?
Sinon, et c'est assez probable, ce sont quelques fichiers qui bloquent TM, et tu les trouveras dans les messages d'historiques de la Console, afin de les éliminer ou les exclure.


----------



## Any (28 Mai 2009)

salut j'utilise time machine sur mon dd externe mais bon il se remplis encore et encore et je voulais savoir comment on enlève les sauvegarde précédente (enfin les toutes premières) !!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2009)

Comme ça par exemple...



WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben j'ai libéré près de 70Go sur mon disque Time Machine en me servant de cette option (sur le dossier iTunes) dénichée grâce à Mac4Ever (comme quoi y a parfois des news qui servent là-bas ).


----------



## Any (28 Mai 2009)

//  ... no comment 

non sans rire  !


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2009)

Petit soucis TimeMachine depuis la dernière mise à jour Mac OS X. Time machine ne marche plus, ou plutôt se met en erreur systématique. Je soupçonne les logiciels Adobe de planter tout ça, comme il y a quelques temps au lancement de Time Machine dans le nouveau système.

Avez vous aussi remarqué ça de votre coté?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mai 2009)

Et que dit le message d'erreur (dans Préf Système) ?


----------



## Gwen (1 Juin 2009)

L'erreur vient du fait que le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe réseau sont nazes. Mon Mac ne monte plus mon volume Time Machine.

C'est bien étrange tout ça. Et cela s'est produit après la MAJ de mon système 

J'ai pourtant tout réinitialisé sur le volume Time Machine la semaine dernière. Je ne comprends plus, à quoi sert une sauvegarde si cela ne fonctionne pas. Ce n&#8217;est vraiment pas au point la Time Capsule, je pense que je vais revenir à la sauvegarde en USB


----------



## oflorent (3 Juin 2009)

Il semble que la MAJ sous 10.5.7 pose des problèmes avec TM.
J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le net, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

J'utilise un DD externe de 320 GO pour faire mes sauvegardes TM.
Depuis passe à 10.5.7, celui refuse de monter : message dans les prefs de TM : échec, impossible de monter le DD.

Accrochez-vous bien : l'utilitaire disque le reconnais, ne peut le monter, et surtout indique que celui-ci fait 297 GO : j'en conclu qu'il considère qu'il n'a aucunes données... alors que le DD contient mes sauvegardes TM.

Avez-vous le même problème ?
L'avez-vous résolu ?


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2009)

297 GB me paraît raisonnable. Mais cela correspond au volume total, sans doute pas à l'espace libre.
Il le décrit comment ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Juin 2009)

oflorent a dit:


> message dans les prefs de TM : échec, impossible de monter le DD.



Pas de réponse là pour un DDE.
Alors, essaie de Désactiver TM, de débrancher le DDE (câble et secteur), de rebrancher et réActiver : ça suffit parfois. :hein:


----------



## MNR (4 Juin 2009)

J'ai aussi un petit problème avec Time Machine.
Je fais mes sauvegardes sur un disque dur externe branché en usb, et jusqu'ici tout fonctionnait bien. Il fait la sauvegarde quand je branche mon disque dur externe de sauvegarde.
Mais depuis 2 jours, quand je travaille sur mon mac (bureautique) et que mon disque dur externe n'est pas branché de temps en temps, inopinément, apparaît un message d'erreur : 'L'emplacement des copies de sauvegardes Time Machine est introuvable"
Le plus étonnant, c'est que ce message apparaît quand je n'utilise pas Time Machine.
Par contre quand je branche mon disque dur externe, la sauvegarde se fait sans problème...
Quelqu'un a déja eu ça?


Macbook 2.1 Ghz intel Core 2 Duo
10.5.7


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Juin 2009)

Pour le message  _« Erreur de Time Machine. Impossible de terminer la copie de sauvegarde. Une erreur sest produite lors de la copie des fichiers sur le volume de sauvegarde. »_ , Apple a une réponse, et Be-Mac  une seconde.


----------



## MNR (4 Juin 2009)

Merci,
J'ai fait ce que Apple préconise... on verra si ça marche.
Bonne soirée,


----------



## StanBD (5 Juin 2009)

Un souci, TM quand je clique sur l'icône apparaît bien avec les différents finder en pers sur le joli fond noir, mais dans la barre à droite où il y a les dates rien ne bouge quand je passe ma souris dessus comme ça le faisait avant, et TM saute au bout de quelques secondes sans que rien ne se soit passé. 

Pourtant si je passe par le disque, sans l'appli, en double cliquant sur le volume, mes sauvegardes sont bien là... C'est donc l'appli TM qui semble poser problème et ne plus répondre ? Que faire ?
 merci...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Juin 2009)

Je n'ai pas trouvé trace de ton souci sur les Apple Discussions de ces dernières semaines, à part vérifier que le nom du Disque TM n'ait pas été changé.

Alors, je te suggèrerais les recettes habituelles : réparation des autorisations du Disque Interne, réparation du Disque de la partition TM, Automation d'Onyx, mise à jour Combo 10.5.7, etc.
Et puis de vérifier la connectique et aussi les autorisations de la partition TM, des fois que&#8230; :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------




Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je souhaitais avoir 2 sauvegardes TM du même volume sur 2 DD différents, et ce n'est apparemment pas possible.



En cherchant une réponse à la question précédente, je suis tombé sur un  post des Apple Discussions expliquant comment sauvegarder son Mac sur deux DDE différents : 

il suffit d'utiliser le bouton _Changer de disque_ dans les Préférences Système>TM à chaque permutation de DDE, 
en respectant la précaution de ne pas dépasser dix jours entre chaque permutation,
en étant très patient à chaque permutation (la préparation est longue, avec parfois un deep transversal pour réindexer tout le Disque Interne), 
et en se souvenant que TM peut décider, de façon inopinée, de faire une sauvegarde complète lors de la permutation&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## ==FloFlow== (7 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,

Il y a quelques jours j'ai voulu essayer pour la première fois time machine donc mettre mon DD externe en tant que disque de sauvegarde, mais maintenant je veux arrêter et qu'il me serve simplement en tant que DD de données, donc j'ai fais désactiver Time Machine, mais par contre quand je branche sur XP mon DD Externe il n'apparaît plus comme si mac l'avait bloqué alors que sur mac il marche très bien... voilà peut-on m'aider!!

Merci d'avance


==FF==


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juin 2009)

==FloFlow== a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Il y a quelques jours j'ai voulu essayer pour la première fois time machine donc mettre mon DD externe en tant que disque de sauvegarde, mais maintenant je veux arrêter et qu'il me serve simplement en tant que DD de données, donc j'ai fais désactiver Time Machine, mais par contre quand je branche sur XP mon DD Externe il n'apparaît plus comme si mac l'avait bloqué alors que sur mac il marche très bien... voilà peut-on m'aider!!
> 
> ...


Ton disque est formaté en HFS+ journalisé schéma de partition GUID du fait de Time Machine. Le machin de microsoft ne connaît pas ce format. Il te faut donc formater le disque.


----------



## ==FloFlow== (7 Juin 2009)

Ok, et comment faire car je suis allé dans l'utilitaire et je suis pas arrivé à faire fonctionner la restauration car je dois faire une image de disque je crois, donc si vous savez faire pouvez-vous me donner le process SVP


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juin 2009)

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/utilitairededisque.html


----------



## ==FloFlow== (7 Juin 2009)

Merci bcp


----------



## Bjeko (11 Juin 2009)

Hello 

je profite de ce fil pour demander conseil :

j'utilise actuellement le logiciel Chronosync pour effectuer des sauvegardes incrémentielles (donc de ne pas en avoir pour des heures s'il n'y a eu que de petites modifs dans mes fichiers) de mon disque dur externe vers un second DD externe.

Est-ce que Time Machine permet de faire la même chose, à savoir faire *uniquement* une copie conforme de mon disque lorsque je le souhaite ?

Question bête et déja posée sans doute, mais elle me turlupine


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Juin 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Est-ce que Time Machine permet de faire la même chose, à savoir faire *uniquement* une copie conforme de mon disque lorsque je le souhaite ?



Time Machine sert avant tout à sauvegarder le Disque Interne dans divers états successifs,
par défaut chaque heure, ou seulement à la demande quand on le désactive dans ses Préférences (mais plutôt dans un délai maximum de dix jours entre deux sauvegardes)
= il fait donc une copie conforme uniquement au moment où on le souhaite.

Tu peux ajouter dans la sauvegarde TM le contenu d'un Disque Externe à celui de l'Interne, 
tu pourrais même en exclure le contenu du Disque Interne si ça te chante, mais autant en rester avec un logiciel de synchronisation (ou passer à un logiciel de clonage) si tu ne veux sauvegarder qu'un DDE.

Ai-je répondu à ta question ?


----------



## Bjeko (11 Juin 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse 

en fait j'ai bien compris que TM permet de récupérer des états de fichiers à des moments donnés, mais je me demande s'il peut être utilisable pour un simple clonage de disque (pas le disque système, un simple DD externe contenant des données), sans pour autant garder les traces des états successifs de ces données : une simple copie donc (mais incrémentale quand même).

Si l'expression "qui peut le plus peut le moins" est vraie, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème... mais j'ai comme un doute : en n'activant TM qu'au moment de faire ma copie et en le désactivant juste aprés j'aurais le résultat espéré ? Ou bien trouverais-je sur le DD de backup d'autres dossiers/fichiers que ceux qui se trouvent sur le DD source au moment de la copie ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Juin 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> je me demande s'il peut être utilisable pour un simple clonage de disque (pas le disque système, un simple DD externe contenant des données), sans pour autant garder les traces des états successifs de ces données : une simple copie donc (mais incrémentale quand même).
> 
> Ou bien trouverais-je sur le DD de backup d'autres dossiers/fichiers que ceux qui se trouvent sur le DD source au moment de la copie ?



Pour un clonage de DDE, prends un logiciel de clonage. 
CarbonCopyCloner te ferait ça très bien, SuperDuper aussi je pense.


TM génère un nouveau dossier à chaque sauvegarde, et ce dossier contient tout ce que tu lui as demandé de sauvegarder
= tu trouveras dans ton DDE de sauvegarde toutes les copies successives de ton premier DDE, 
et à peu près rien d'autre ! (quelques fichiers invisibles et indispensables à son fonctionnement)

Chaque dossier, qui contient l'intégralité de ton système ±un DDE, ne pèse en fait que le poids des fichiers nouvellement sauvegardés, et pas celui des précédents (grâce aux liens matériels).

Utiliser TM pour cloner un DDE n'est pas adapté, à mon avis : tu l'utiliserais pour quelque chose de secondaire, 
et tu perdrais son intérêt principal (sauvegarder le disque système dans ses états successifs).
Mais, bon, si tu as envie


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse
> 
> en fait j'ai bien compris que TM permet de récupérer des états de fichiers à des moments donnés, mais je me demande s'il peut être utilisable pour un simple clonage de disque (pas le disque système, un simple DD externe contenant des données), sans pour autant garder les traces des états successifs de ces données : une simple copie donc (mais incrémentale quand même).



Non, Time Machine ne permet pas de faire des clones d'un disque. On peut par contre récupérer une session entière lors d'une réinstallation du système par exemple.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, Time Machine ne permet pas de faire des clones d'un disque. On peut par contre récupérer une session entière lors d'une réinstallation du système par exemple.



Time Machine permet de restaurer l'intégralité de son système, pas seulement une session.


----------



## Bjeko (11 Juin 2009)

Ok, merci à vous, c'est clair 

Je vais donc continuer d'utiliser Chronosync, plus adapté à mes besoins.

ps: @Moonwalker > je pense que par "session" WebOliver entendait le sytème plus tout le reste 

ps2 : c'était pour mettre mon grain de sel ^^


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Time Machine permet de restaurer l'intégralité de son système, pas seulement une session.





Bjeko a dit:


> ps: @Moonwalker > je pense que par "session" WebOliver entendait le sytème plus tout le reste



Oui voilà. C'est ça. Et en ce qui me concerne, j'utilise Time Machine d'un côté, et Carbon Copy Cloner de l'autre, environ une fois par mois.


----------



## Till² (15 Juin 2009)

Bonjour la compagnie,

Je me permets d'écrire dans ce topic car je pense avoir fait une méga boulette.

En effet je voulais tester Time machine en utilisant un disque dur Maxtor au format NTFS d'une capacité de 250 Go. J'avais déjà 150 Go de données stocké sur le disque dur externe.

Donc j'ai lancé Time machine et j'ai configuré la sauvegarde sur ce disque sans avoir au préalable créer une partition sur celui-ci.

*Et depuis cette modification il m'est impossible d'accéder à mes données en branchant le disque sur mac ou windows..... *

Après avoir passé plusieurs heures il semble que mac est modifié le format de mon disque dur en GUID et c'est pour cette raison que je n'accède plus à mes anciennes données.

Quesions:
Comment puis je récupérer les 150 Go ? (avec quel soft ?)
Est il possible de faire repasser le disque dur en NTFS sans perdre les données ?


Merci de votre aide car en plus les 150 Go de données sont à ma copine....enfin voilà grosse boulette, lol.

Thanks,
Till


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

Till² a dit:


> Bonjour la compagnie,
> 
> Je me permets d'écrire dans ce topic car je pense avoir fait une *méga boulette*.
> 
> ...


Tu aurais du passer ici poser la question avant de te lancer dans cette opération

OSX ne gère pas le format NTFS !!!

En conséquence Time machine non plus et ne peut se servir d'un tel disque

Ça va être un cas de divorce ton truc


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2009)

Till² a dit:


> Bonjour la compagnie,
> 
> Je me permets d'écrire dans ce topic car je pense avoir fait une méga boulette.
> 
> ...



Time Machine a reformaté ton disque dur en HFS et a donc effacé les données qui s'y trouvaient dessus.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Juin 2009)

Till² a dit:


> Comment puis je récupérer les 150 Go ? (avec quel soft ?)
> Est il possible de faire repasser le disque dur en NTFS sans perdre les données ?



Va voir du côté de PhotoRec qui te pourrait te récupérer des fichiers pourvu que tu connaisses leur extension.

Tu reformateras en NTFS (à partir d'un Windows) ensuite seulement.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Va voir du côté de PhotoRec qui te pourrait te récupérer des fichiers pourvu que tu connaisses leur extension.
> 
> Tu reformateras en NTFS (à partir d'un Windows) ensuite seulement.


Je crains que Photorec soit inefficace sur ce coup 

Passage d'un format NTFS à un format HFS Il ne retrouveras pas de petits


----------



## Till² (15 Juin 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide dans tous les cas ;-)

Concernant le format initiale du disque dur après réflexion j'ai un petit doute.
Savez vous quelle format ont les disques durs maxtor par défaut ??

Est ce que cela change quelques choses si le format initiale était du FAT32 ?

Je vais tester photorec dans tous les cas ;-)


Bon je vais essayer de réparer le truc pour éviter le divorce lol....


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

Till² a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide dans tous les cas ;-)
> 
> Concernant le format initiale du disque dur après réflexion j'ai un petit doute.
> Savez vous quelle format ont les disques durs maxtor par défaut ??
> ...


J'ai bien peur que FAT32 ou NTFS ne change pas grand chose à l'affaire dans ton cas J'ai fait un tuto pour Photorec que tu dois pouvoir trouver par recherche ici

De toute façon ça ne te coûte rien d'essayer


----------



## Till² (15 Juin 2009)

Merci Dos Jones,

Petite question lors de la configuration de photorec concernant le choix du type de partition pour le volume (fin de la page 3 de ton tuto) faut il que je sélectionne Intel, EFI GPT ou Mac...

Pour info photorec me séléctionne automatiquement EFI GPT.


Thanks !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je crains que Photorec soit inefficace sur ce coup



Le premier lien de mon post raconte : "PhotoRec ignore le système de fichiers et va directement aux données fondamentales, il devrait donc fonctionner même si le système de fichiers est sévèrement endommagé ou formaté."

Et le deuxième lien mène  à ton tutoriel.


----------



## Till² (15 Juin 2009)

J'ai lancé le scan...

Pour le moment cela ne retrouve que des photos d'appli mac venant sûrement de la sauvegarde time machine..
Le scanne se fait des documents plus récents au plus anciens ?

Bon j'ai plus qu'a attendre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------

Niquel j'aperçois les premières photos de ma copine....oufff espérons que cela retrouve tout !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

Till² a dit:


> J'ai lancé le scan...
> 
> Pour le moment cela ne retrouve que des photos d'appli mac venant sûrement de la sauvegarde time machine..
> Le scanne se fait des documents plus récents au plus anciens ?
> ...


Laisse tourner cela peut-être long en fonction de la taille du DD

T'as assez de place sur celui de réception ?


----------



## Till² (15 Juin 2009)

Bon ce n'est pas encore fini mais j'ai récupéré pour le moment 6 Go de photo soit 15 600 fichiers...Ce qui est parfait! (en effet le reste du stockage était occupé par des films sans aucune importance)

il reste encore théoriquement 2 heures de scanne. Mais de toutes façon je pense avoir déjà récupéré pratiquement toutes les photos... Mais j'attends bien évidemment que le processus se finisse ;-)

Et je confirme qu'il y a assez d'espace sur le disque dur d'accueil.

Merci à vous Dos Jones et FrançoisMacG.

Je vous tiens au courant du résultat.


----------



## Till² (15 Juin 2009)

Après 5h le scanne est enfin fini.

Je vous confirme que cela a marché.
J'ai pu grâce à vous récupérer 10 Go de photos soit la totalité ;-)

Je pense donc avoir évité le divorce 

*Donc si jamais quelqu'un à un problème avec son disque dur externe suite à une mauvaise manipulation avec Time machine le logiciel PhotoRec est LA solution.
Il est téléchargeable gratuitement sur le net: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_FR

Et pour l'utiliser le tuto de Dos Jones est parfait : http://dosjones.free.fr/Infos/Tuto.pdf*


Voici un récapitulatif de la solution si jamais quelqu'un rencontre le même problème et utilise la fonction recherche ;-)


Merci à vous !!!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Juin 2009)

Till² a dit:


> 10 Go de photos soit la totalité ;-)



Ça tiendrait sur trois DVD-R : une heure pour les graver, au cas où, un jour


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2009)

Pas mal ce soft&#8230; merci du lien


----------



## phiel13 (19 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai connecté à mon iMac via USB un dd FAT32 , sur lequel je stocke des photos, documents , etc ...
J'ai acquis récemment un second dd externe que j'ai connecté via FW800. Ce disque est destiné à TM.  Mais il ne semble pas possible de sauvegarder à la fois, le dd interne de l'iMac et mon disque externe USB. 
Dans les options de TM mon disque FAT32 est exclu, et je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de de l'inclure.

Avez vous une idée sur ce point ? merci 

PS: désolé si la question a déja été abordée.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juin 2009)

Oui, la question a déjà été abordée : TM ne sauvegarde pas les DDE en Fat-32, jamais. 
Seulement les Volumes HFS + non exclus dans ses Préférences.

Si tu veux sauvegarder les données du DDE, il te faut les recopier sur un autre Volume (Mac ou DDE) avant de reformater le DDE de FAT-32 à HFS+, et y recopier les données.


----------



## phiel13 (19 Juin 2009)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide,  je vais donc faire çà ....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juin 2009)

En te rappelant qu'il te faudra MacDrive dans Windows pour qu'il puisse lire ton DDE, 
puisqu'il sera en HFS+ au lieu de Fat-32.


----------



## phiel13 (19 Juin 2009)

En effet,   mon DDE vient de chez MacWay, ils m'ont livré un CD de MacDrive avec je crois.


----------



## NeOs89 (20 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible d'utiliser TimeMachine via un disque dur externe branché en RJ45 sur une livebox ?

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Juin 2009)

Pas le DDE loué par Orange : je ne sais plus son nom (Multimedia quelque chose ?), 
mais en faisant une Recherche dans les forums Macgé sur ce nom-là, tu verras que le sujet a été évoqué


----------



## FlnY (21 Juin 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En te rappelant qu'il te faudra MacDrive dans Windows pour qu'il puisse lire ton DDE,
> puisqu'il sera en HFS+ au lieu de Fat-32.



je prend ce sujet en cours mais j'avais un problème lors du passage de mac OS a windows avec mon DDE et merci pour ce conseil qui m'a beaucoup aidé car je ne connaissais pas macdrive


----------



## NeOs89 (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai votre avis :

Actuellement, j'utilise TimeMachine avec une Disque dur externe 500 Go  en 3,5

Seulement, j'aimerai avoir plus de mobilité, pouvoir faire mes sauvegarde sans avoir a branché mon DDE.

Qu'elles sont les possibilités ?

- Disque dur externe 2,5 en firewire 800 ( j'ai un macbook pro après keynote 2009 )
- Time Capsule ( Trop chère pour une utilisation de time machine seulement pour un mac )

Qu'elle peuvent être les autres solutions ?

Un disque en 2,5 est-il le bon choix ?

Qu'elles sont vos configurations concernant TimeMachine.

Merci.


----------



## waveandalucia (23 Juin 2009)

Time Capsule n'a rien de mobile. Et ce sera bien plus long de faire une sauvegarde avec Time Capsule qu'avec le DD que tu as actuellement. Le seul avantage est que tu pourra additionner la capacité de ton DD a celle de Time Capsule.
Si j'étais a ta place, je prendrais bien évidemment le DD externe de 2,5", surtout si il a une connectique Firewire. Mais vu que je ne suis pas a ta place, je ne peux pas réellement cerner tes besoins.
Moi-même, j'ai un DD 250Go de 3,5" qui reste chez moi pour les sauvegardes et ça me suffit largement.



Mais a la base, je vient ici car j'ai un problème avec celui-ci.
Un peu moins d'une fois par an, je nettoie radicalement mon MBP en formatant son disque dur pour réinstaller Léopard car je l'utilise tellement qu'il montre de sérieux signes de fatigues avec toutes les applis, données etc qui y transitent.
Donc dernièrement, j'ai donc fait une sauvegarde (comme d'habitude) pour pouvoir formater, réinstaller et faire les mises à jour en toute tranquillité pour ensuite re-associer avec Time Machine le DD avec les anciennes sauvegardes pour récupérer le principal (photos, musiques, vidéos, mails et quelques applications indispensables).
Jusqu'à ce moment cela avait toujours bien fonctionné, c'est a dire que pour les musiques je démarrais Time Machine pour copier le dossier "iTune Music", pour les photos je démarrais Time Machine avec iPhoto, pareil pour les mails (avec Mail) etc. Ça fonctionnait nickel.
Mais là, je sais pas pourquoi, en démarrant Time Machine, je n'ai accès qu'au dossier applications. Les autres données sont inaccessibles par le biais de Time Machine.
Bon c'est pas non plus la fin du monde car j'ai tout de même accès au reste des données avec le Finder mais j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi cela n'est pas possible avec Time Machine alors que les précédentes fois, cela fonctionnait a merveille.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Juin 2009)

waveandalucia a dit:


> Si j'étais a ta place, je prendrais bien évidemment le DD externe de 2,5", surtout si il a une connectique Firewire.
> 
> Les autres données sont inaccessibles par le biais de Time Machine.



Le MB Pro n'ont qu'un seul port firewire, alors j'ai opté pour un DDE 2,5" à quadruple connectique, pour y raccorder d'autres périphériques. 

As-tu regardé les Autorisations des autres données ?
As-tu changé tes noms-mots de passe-ordre des Comptes en réinstallant ?


----------



## waveandalucia (23 Juin 2009)

Je vient de modifier les autorisations de toutes les sauvegarde en lecture et ecriture pour tout le monde (j'ai ajouté "Administrators" et le compte que j'ai créé avec l'installation) mais rien y fait.
Par contre, le nom du compte n'est pas le même que l'ancien (le code est identique). Car j'ai aussi fait quelque chose que je n'avait pas l'habitude de faire pendant l'installation: au moment où ils demandent des renseignements (pour l'enregistrement en fait), eh bien j'ai rempli alors qu'avant je sautait systématiquement cette étape, c'est pour cette raison que le nom d'utilisateur a été modifié.

Voila des images si ça peut aider (http://img514.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=image1ktkxay.png).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Juin 2009)

Tu peux :
- réinstaller de zéro ton Leopard = du boulot
- restaurer toute ta sauvegarde TM = si tu n'as pas exclu le Système de tes sauvegardes, et tu ne "nettoies" pas ton OS
- utiliser Back-in-Time qui te restaurera en version Démo tes fichiers dans leur dernière date de sauvegarde.


----------



## waveandalucia (25 Juin 2009)

Je suis allé repêcher mes données et les préférences de certaines application manuellement avec le Finder.
Ça me semblait plus simple.

Mais merci quand même de l'aide, je saurais pour la prochaine fois.


----------



## Thane (25 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

je rencontre un petit problème avec l'utilisation de time machine pour sauvegarder des données de mon macbook pro dans  un répertoire partagé de mon macmini. Pour se faire je partage un répertoire que je nomme "time machine" sur mon mini. Sur le macbook pro j'indique au compte utilisateur avec lequel je me connecte qu'il monte le répertoire partagé "time machine"au démarrage. Je vois ainsi le répertoire partagé du mac mini en volume monté sur mon macbook pro. Mais dans time machine ce volume n'apparaît pas. Avez vous déjà opéré de cette manière ?

ça n'est peut-être pas possible me direz-vous . Dans ce cas celà peut-il fonctionner si je dédie une partition du dd du macmini à Time machine ?

Pour info les 2 mac sont en 10.5.7.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

TM crée un dossier pour y entreposer ses archives, c'est sûr,
mais tu ne peux pas désigner un répertoire-dossier pour que TM y crée son dossier : tu ne peux désigner qu'un Volume non boootable.


----------



## Thane (25 Juin 2009)

il semblerait pourtant que celà soit possible. De plus un répertoire partagé est vu comme un volume par les autres mac
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/timemachine.html

Sinon après recherche sur des sites US il semblerait que celà ne soit plus possible. Peut-être pour favoriser les ventes de time capsule


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juin 2009)

Tu m'auras appris quelque chose. 

L'option reviendra peut-être en 10.5.8 ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2009)

Bonjour
Difficile de lire toutes ces pages, si la question a déjà été posée, excusez-moi.

Problème 1 : TM a effacé  200 Go de fichiers dans la sauvegarde. Comment est-ce possible ?

Problème 2 : TM ne fonctionne plus. le curseur tourne indéfiniment en restant à l'étape "préparation".

Que me conseillez-vous de faire ? 

Merci

Albert


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

La très longue préparation peut vouloir dire que TM fait un "deep transversal" (= une réindexation complète du Mac : fais une Recherche sur ce terme) et qu'elle se prépare à recopier tout ton Mac (ce qui expliquerait qu'elle ait fait 200 Go de place libre)

= tu n'aurais pas changé de hardware (Disque ou carte-mère) ou de nom partagé de ton Mac,
ou tu n'aurais pas réinstallé (clone, archive TM, ) ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La très longue préparation peut vouloir dire que TM fait un "deep transversal" (= une réindexation complète du Mac : fais une Recherche sur ce terme) et qu'elle se prépare à recopier tout ton Mac (ce qui expliquerait qu'elle ait fait 200 Go de place libre)
> 
> ...



Bien vu. J'ai changé de carte mère. Merci pour ces explications précises.
Albert


----------



## Till² (27 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je vais changer de mac d'ici quelques jours.
Mon ancien mac va être vendu demain donc je fais une sauvegarde time machine pour sauvegarder mes fichiers et les restaurer sur le prochain que je reçoit d'ici qqs jours.

Cependant petite question time machine enregistre t'il mes applications?
Et par exemple dans Mail garde t'il mes préférences ? (adresses, mail...)

Selon vous puis je faire confiance à time machine pour restaurer tous mes documents ??

Cordialement,


----------



## dognat (27 Juin 2009)

Bonjour , j ai besoin de votre aide car je suis un accro de séries et depuis quelques semaines je ne peux plus lire les streaming ( je suis sur mac os x 10.3 ) . Un ami m a dit de télécharger le dernier flash player . Je l ai donc télécharger et depuis je ne peux plus rien lire du tout ( plugins , youtube , dailymotion , etc. ) . je ne peux lire que les dvd . 
Merci de votre aide et bonne journée ( soirée ) a tous .


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juin 2009)

Till² a dit:


> Cependant petite question time machine enregistre t'il mes applications?
> Et par exemple dans Mail garde t'il mes préférences ? (adresses, mail...)
> 
> Selon vous puis je faire confiance à time machine pour restaurer tous mes documents ??



TM sauvegarde tout ce que tu n'as pas exclu dans ses Préférences Système, tu peux lui faire confiance. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------




dognat a dit:


> Bonjour je ne peux plus lire les streaming ( je suis sur mac os x 10.3 ) . Un ami m a dit de télécharger le dernier flash player .



Bonjour,
Tu ne postes pas dans le bon fil (celui-ci est dédié à Time Machine), 
mais je m'étonne que la dernière version de Flash Player puisse être compatible avec Panther

Ouvre un nouveau sujet pour discuter de ton problème.


----------



## dognat (27 Juin 2009)

ok je savais pas je suis " nouveau " , merci ++


----------



## Baracca (27 Juin 2009)

J'ai acquis un DDE WD My Book Essential Edition de 1 To pour Time machine et ainsi remplacer celui qu'il y a actuellement (Maxtor Portable de 160 Go) en prévision de capacité.

En visionnnant les options de Time Machine, j'ai compris (enfin je crois  ) qu'il faut cliquer sur " Changer de Disque", mais avant de faire cela j'ai des petites intérogations ! 
Il me semblait que cela été écrit quelques part, mais ou ? ma recherche précise n'a rien donné !

Lorsque que j'avais installer le DDE Maxtor sur l'Imac, il m'avait été demandé si je voulais le configurer pour Time Machine, ce que j'ai fait.
Mais après quelques jours, j'ai lu dans une discussion (je ne sais plus ou) qu'il n'était pas préférable de formater un DD en Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé), mais lors de l'affectation de ce DDE pour Time machine, OS X ne m'avait pas laissé le choix du formatage !

J'ai branché le nouveau DDE (WD de 1 To) sur l'Imac, le disque Dur est bien reconnu avec l'icone My Book, et bien sur aucune demande de OX S pour l'attribué pour Time Machine puisque il en éxiste un déjà.

Donc avant de faire " Changer de Disque" dans Time Machine, dois je faire un formatage préalable de ce DDE, par Application / Utilitaires / Utilitaire de disque / _931,5 Go WD xxxxx External Media _ (le premier icone de ce disque et non le deuxième) et choisir un formatage particulier ou dois-je laissé faire comme j'avais fait pour le premier DDE (Maxtor) ?


----------



## Baracca (27 Juin 2009)

Un petit Up si quelqu'un a une idée


----------



## Till² (28 Juin 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> TM sauvegarde tout ce que tu n'as pas exclu dans ses Préférences Système, tu peux lui faire confiance.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci donc je vais tester cette semaine en recevant mon nouveau macbook ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> J'ai acquis un DDE WD My Book Essential Edition de 1 To pour Time machine et ainsi remplacer celui qu'il y a actuellement (Maxtor Portable de 160 Go) en prévision de capacité.
> 
> En visionnnant les options de Time Machine, j'ai compris (enfin je crois  ) qu'il faut cliquer sur " Changer de Disque", mais avant de faire cela j'ai des petites intérogations !
> Il me semblait que cela été écrit quelques part, mais ou ? ma recherche précise n'a rien donné !
> ...



Je pense que ce n'est pas nécessaire de formater le disque avant car Time Machine va le faire.


----------



## Baracca (28 Juin 2009)

Merci iDuck, je fais le changement en laissant faire Time Machine entièrement


----------



## bouzoul (28 Juin 2009)

bonjour

je n'arrive pas a changer de format pour inclure des morceaux de chanson pour me créer des sonnerie pour mon iphone

je suis arrivée au format m4a mais après .... 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2009)

Tu t'es trompé de fil et de section.


----------



## bouzoul (29 Juin 2009)

bonjour Iduck

merci pour m'avoir répondu

mais j'avou que ta réponse me laisse perplexe

je comprend pas trop ce que tu as voulu me dire....


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2009)

bouzoul a dit:


> bonjour Iduck
> 
> merci pour m'avoir répondu
> 
> ...


Le mossieu te dit que tu n'es pas dans la bonne section du forum :mouais:

Là c'est musique

Et ici c'est l'iPhone

D'autres questions


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> TM sauvegarde tout ce que tu n'as pas exclu dans ses Préférences Système, tu peux lui faire confiance.



Hélas non !
Il y a eu quelques discussions ici même...il y a une liste d'exclusion caché !
Style VMware que TM ne prends pas en compte.


----------



## tintinetmilou (3 Juillet 2009)

Pas de réponses en faisant une recherche web ou macgé...
Pourquoi, quand j'entre dans TM, n'ai-je pas accès à mon courrier indésirable??? C'est énervant..!
Et pourquoi la fenêtre TM (très jolie certes) est-elle si petite !!!! C'est pas très pratique non?


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2009)

Je n'avais jamais pensé à ça ... archiver le _spam_


----------



## tintinetmilou (3 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'avais jamais pensé à ça ... archiver le _spam_



ce n'est pas si simple....
chez moi sont dirigés vers Courrier indésirable tout ceux qui ne sont pas dans mon carnet d'adresses, j'ai paramétré Mail ainsi. Mais ce n'est pas que du spam... :
Des listes de diffusion voire pubs qui m'intéressent, des contacts récents ou pros qui ne sont pas (encore) ds mon carnet d'adresse, des courrier type forums internet, alertes petites annonces, etc etc. 
Ainsi dans Boite de réception, en revanche, je sais que ce ne sont que les proches, bref je fais mon tri comme ça... !

Et donc ma question reste la même, pourquoi TM se "permet"-il de m'empêcher d'archiver cette boîte ??? 
Il peut y avoir des choses à archiver-récupérer dans cette boîte _aussi_ ! 
Je trouve ça absurde ! Y a t-il moyen de contourner ?
(Ou vais-je devoir changer mon organisation de courrier...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------

et je crois que le plus bizarre, c'est qu'en fait c'est simplement dans _l'interface_ TM que la boîte n'apparaît pas, car si dans TM je vais dans bibliothèque mail/.../junk, les messages y sont ...
En tout cas il me semble, mais là mon DD est débranché donc je peux pas vérifier , mais je crois bien avoir observé cela... (à confirmer)


----------



## Thane (3 Juillet 2009)

Thane a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je rencontre un petit problème avec l'utilisation de time machine pour sauvegarder des données de mon macbook pro dans  un répertoire partagé de mon macmini. Pour se faire je partage un répertoire que je nomme "time machine" sur mon mini. Sur le macbook pro j'indique au compte utilisateur avec lequel je me connecte qu'il monte le répertoire partagé "time machine"au démarrage. Je vois ainsi le répertoire partagé du mac mini en volume monté sur mon macbook pro. Mais dans time machine ce volume n'apparaît pas. Avez vous déjà opéré de cette manière ?
> 
> ...



Je me répond au cas ou certain rencontre le même problème, j'ai trouvé la solution. Il suffit d'ouvrir le terminal et de rentrer la commande : defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1
Ensuite tous les volumes réseaux apparaissent !


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> ce n'est pas si simple....
> chez moi sont dirigés vers Courrier indésirable tout ceux qui ne sont pas dans mon carnet d'adresses, j'ai paramétré Mail ainsi. Mais ce n'est pas que du spam... :
> Des listes de diffusion voire pubs qui m'intéressent, des contacts récents ou pros qui ne sont pas (encore) ds mon carnet d'adresse, des courrier type forums internet, alertes petites annonces, etc etc.
> Ainsi dans Boite de réception, en revanche, je sais que ce ne sont que les proches, bref je fais mon tri comme ça... !
> ...


Je comprends mieux. Mais je dirais que tu utilises une boîte qui a un sens bien précis (défini par Apple pour son application) pour autre chose que ce pour quoi elle est prévue.

J'ai exactement des boîtes analogues (Ham / Spam / Unsure) que j'ai créées en-dehors de la boîte Junk d'Apple (dont je n'étais guère satisfait). Ces boîtes sont définies et gérées à ma façon et je n'ai pas de problème.


----------



## tintinetmilou (4 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je comprends mieux. Mais je dirais que tu utilises une boîte qui a un sens bien précis (défini par Apple pour son application) pour autre chose que ce pour quoi elle est prévue.



C'est un peu le principe, quelque part, à mon sens: détourner un peu les choses 'toutes faites' à nos propres convenances !



> J'ai exactement des boîtes analogues (Ham / Spam / Unsure) que j'ai créées en-dehors de la boîte Junk d'Apple (dont je n'étais guère satisfait). Ces boîtes sont définies et gérées à ma façon et je n'ai pas de problème.


Merci pour ta réponse. Oui donc c'est bien ce que je craignais, va falloir que je fasse de nouvelles boîtes avec de nouvelles règles. Damned. Quand même bizarre cette limitation alors qu'en fait (? tjs pas vérifié!) les messages sont (ils bien?) sauvegardés. 

Et puis je trouve quand même la fenêtre trop petite ! Enfin bon c'est bien pratique qd même, TM !!!


----------



## Marco68 (6 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous,

petit soucis : time machine n'affiche plus la date de la derniere sauvegarde dans le menu du haut 
(cela affiche : Dernière sauvegarde : --) , il la fait bien  quand je la force, mais je n'ai plus de date, or quand j'entre dans time machine, les dates y sont bien... Qui a une solution ?

Je précise que c'est sur mac mini, pas sur portable.


Merci !!!


----------



## bertrand b. (7 Juillet 2009)

Petite question : comment reprendre les anciennes sauvegarde TM quand on change de disque de sauvegarde (je passe d'un disque externe FW800 à un disque interne). La copie du dossier de TM suffit elle ? 

Merci

B.


----------



## Lutro (8 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Une petite question.. j'ai un disque dur de 500go et j'aimerais que Time machine n'utilise que 250, comment faire ? Car je ne souhaite pas consacrer mes 500go à mes sauvegardes.. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ceslinstinct (8 Juillet 2009)

Lutro a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Une petite question.. j'ai un disque dur de 500go et j'aimerais que Time machine n'utilise que 250, comment faire ? Car je ne souhaite pas consacrer mes 500go à mes sauvegardes..
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Bonjour

Tu le formate en 2 partitions.

Mais la partition TM doit faire minimum 10% de plus que le volume à sauvegarder.

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Il faut le partitionner avec Utilitaire de disques et tu attribues une des partitions à Time Machine. C'est ce que j'ai fait avec le mien.


----------



## jmos (11 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour
j'ai hésité avant de poster ce sujet entre le forum Périphériques, le forum iTunes et celui-ci. Voilà la description de mon problème.
J'ai fait l'acquisition cette semaine d'un disque Seagate Free agent de 500 Go pour avoir un disque portable pour stocker mes photos et ma bibliothèque iTunes. La taille des deux dossiers est trop importante pour rester sur le DD interne de mon MBP, et j'aime bien les avoir avec moi lorsque je voyage. Le disque est sur son socle, connecté par la prise FW 800 lorsque je suis chez moi.
A chaque fois que Time machine ( à partir d'une Time Capsule par Wifi )se lance, et que je suis en train de regarder un film ou un podcast de ma bibliothèque iTunes, celui-ci freeze et l'application iTunes se bloque. Impossible de la quitter en utilisant Forcer à Quitter, je suis obligé d'éteindre le Mac. Au début, je ne comprenais pas ce qui arrivait et il m'a fallu un peu de temps pour comprendre que cela ne se produisait qu'au démarrage de TM. Si je désactive TM, à partir de Préférences systèmes, aucun problème. Bien évidemment si le disque n'est pas connecté, je n'ai pas de problème. 
Et à chaque fois que le blocage revient ( j'ai testé le disque avec la connexion FW 800/FW400 sans socle et c'est pareil...) si je vais dans Préférences systèmes/Time machine pour constater que la barre bleue de TM est figée sur Préparation, je suis également bloqué avec impossibilité de fermer Préférences Systèmes. J'ai cherché sur les support Apple et je n'ai rien trouvé. Je ne comprends pas trop comment l'ajout d'un disque portable externe perturbe un processus de sauvegarde sur une Time Capsule. C'est clairement le disque Seagate qui cause le problème mais si TM est déconnecté, tout marche bien. Si quelqu'un a des lumières.....


----------



## RaelRiaK (13 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Une question : j'ai acheté il y a un petit moment un WD 1To pour Time Machine. Branché en Firewire sur mon MacBook, tout fonctionnait parfaitement bien. Désormais, le disque dur est branché sur mon iMac, qui lui aussi effectue ses sauvegardes Time Machine sur ce disque dur. 

Maintenant j'aimerais que ce disque dur (partagé sur mon réseaux WIFI) puissent servir de "Time Capsule" en permettant à mon MacBook de faire ses sauvegarde sur ce disque dur à travers le réseaux WIFI. Cela fonctionne, mais je ne parvient pas à récupérer ma sauvegarde, il veut absolument en faire une nouvelle (vous savez la sauvegarde qui dure éternellement ...).

Pourriez vous m'expliquer comment récupérer ma sauvegarde Time Machine pour mon MacBook à traver mon réseau WIFI?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Mungopark (15 Juillet 2009)

Marco68 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> petit soucis : time machine n'affiche plus la date de la derniere sauvegarde dans le menu du haut
> (cela affiche : Dernière sauvegarde : --) , il la fait bien  quand je la force, mais je n'ai plus de date, or quand j'entre dans time machine, les dates y sont bien... Qui a une solution ?
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai le même souci : comment faire réapparaitre la date de dernière sauvegarde ? 

Merci !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Juillet 2009)

Mungopark a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même souci : comment faire réapparaitre la date de dernière sauvegarde ?
> 
> Merci !!



Bonjour,

Déplace le fichier _com.apple.TimeMachine.plist_ (que tu trouveras dans MacintoshHD>Bibliothèque>Préférences) sur le Bureau,
resélectionne ta partition dédiée à TM dans Préférences Système > TM,
et lance manuellement une sauvegarde TM (Barre des Menus > Sauvegarder maintenant) : ça devrait marcher.


----------



## boddy (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'avoue tout de suite que... j'ai pas lu tout le fil, mais j'ai fait des recherches 

Perso, je fais un backup complet avec SuperDuper une fois par mois, et ça me suffit. Mais... j'ai une collègue qui ne pense jamais à faire des sauvegardes et qui vient de perdre pas mal de dossiers (erreur de manipulations !). Bref, je voudrais lui installer un DDE (SQP) avec Time Machine pour que ça se fasse tout seul.

J'ai deux petits soucis :
- Le soir elle éteint son Mac, mais le DDE qui est branché en FireWire a toujours sa jolie lumière bleue ; il ne s'éteint pas. Le but étant qu'elle n'ait rien à faire (elle pensera pas à le brancher le matin... ) comment le couper pour la nuit ?
- Je ne trouve pas de réglages dans Time Machine, du style faire une sauvegarde uniquement à l'ouverture du Mac. C'est possible ou c'est comme ça et c'est tout ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Juillet 2009)

boddy a dit:


> J'ai deux petits soucis :
> - Le soir elle éteint son Mac, mais le DDE qui est branché en FireWire a toujours sa jolie lumière bleue ; il ne s'éteint pas. Le but étant qu'elle n'ait rien à faire (elle pensera pas à le brancher le matin... ) comment le couper pour la nuit ?
> - Je ne trouve pas de réglages dans Time Machine, du style faire une sauvegarde uniquement à l'ouverture du Mac. C'est possible ou c'est comme ça et c'est tout ?



Bonjour,

Ma première réaction est de proposer de réaliser un fond d'écran ou de coller un post-it sur le Mac de ta collègue, lui demandant de rebrancher l'alim du DDE et de lancer une sauvegarde TM manuelle 

La lumière bleue est un signal de stand-by (quand elle ne clignote pas) : juste le signe que de l'énergie électrique est gaspillée pour rien. 
Un DDE peut rester allumé en permanence (ce serait même fait pour ça !), 
et quitter sa session ou passer en veille ne font que démonter le DDE sans pouvoir l'éteindre : 
seule une minuterie sur la prise murale  me paraît pouvoir induire l'extinction automatique du secteur.

Time Machine se lance par défaut chaque heure, ou par ses Préférences, uniquement manuellement (par l'icône de la Barre des Menus). 
Des logiciels (comme TM Scheduler-TM Editor) permettent d'allonger le délai de sauvegarde automatique, jusqu'à 12 heures ou plus : ça pourrait aider ?
Il devrait pouvoir exister un logiciel ou un flux Automator qui lanceraient une sauvegarde TM manuelle à l'ouverture de session/sortie de veille, mais je n'en ai jamais entendu parler.


----------



## ceslinstinct (16 Juillet 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il devrait pouvoir exister un logiciel ou un flux Automator qui lanceraient une sauvegarde TM manuelle à l'ouverture de session/sortie de veille, mais je n'en ai jamais entendu parler.


Bonjour

Il est difficile (pour moi) de faire un programme de démarrage pour une sauvegarde avec TM une fois par jour car comment va être quitté l'ordinateur?

Mon idée (je dit bien une idée), créer un code lancé au démarrage, regarde la date pas de sauvegarde la fait.
Si un redémarrage où que l'on quitte la session donc aucune prise en compte pour ce jour.

Il faut aussi surveiller que le volume TM est bien monté pour faire une alerte si nécessaire.

Pour une clé USB c'est plus facile si l'on ne la déconnecte jamais donc on peut la monter et la démonter facilement (donc à voir avec les DD alimentés par la prise USB).

C'est un code à créer, je pense que c'est possible.

Cordialement

PS: tu dit *La dictature, c'est "ferme-la" ; la démocratie, c'est "cause toujours".*

ma version c'est: 

La dictature: Le dictateur son compte en banque c'est les caisses de l'état ; la démocratie, c'est la même chose mais pour quelques privilégiés.

@+


----------



## Baracca (16 Juillet 2009)

Lors de mon choix pour de DDE pour Time Machine, j'ai pensé a regarder dans mes choix ceux qui s'éteignent et se rallument en même temps que mon Imac.

Les DDE WD font cela très bien


----------



## ceslinstinct (16 Juillet 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Lors de mon choix pour de DDE pour Time Machine, j'ai pensé a regarder dans mes choix ceux qui s'éteignent et se rallument en même temps que mon Imac.
> 
> Les DDE WD font cela très bien


Tu oublie de nous dire si a la prochaine mise sous tension de l'ordinateur il prend en compte et considère que ça le concerne lui aussi?

C'est ça qui intéresse notre ami, pouvoir indiquer un choix pour avoir le résultat recherché.

@+


----------



## Baracca (16 Juillet 2009)

Oui effectivement, lorsque j'allume le Mac le disque dur externe s'allume automatiquement et ce immédiatement (avec comme témoin la jolie petite lumière bleue fluo sur le coté) 

Pour savoir si Time Machine l'analyse a chaque allumage de l'Imac si des fichiers doivent être copiés, il me semble avoir vu le petit logo du haut en activité une fois que la bécane s'est lancé, mais pas sur du coup.

Mais pour éviter une mésaventure du genre fichiers d'image corrompus ou autres, et bien je fais " Sauvegarder Immédiatement " quand de nombreuses modifications de fichiers ou retouches photos ont été faites et cela avant une extinction totale 

Pour avoir une réelle efficacité, c'est de lancer une sauvegarde avant l'arrêt de la machine.
Et non la lancer au démarrage, car cette option n'a aucune utilité si il y perte de quelques choses.

Pour info voici le modèle que j'utilise:
My Book essential Edition 1 To


----------



## Mungopark (17 Juillet 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Déplace le fichier _com.apple.TimeMachine.plist_ (que tu trouveras dans MacintoshHD>Bibliothèque>Préférences) sur le Bureau,
> resélectionne ta partition dédiée à TM dans Préférences Système > TM,
> et lance manuellement une sauvegarde TM (Barre des Menus > Sauvegarder maintenant) : ça devrait marcher.



Je viens de faire la manipulation : ça marche parfaitement, merci beaucoup !


----------



## boddy (17 Juillet 2009)

MERCI pour vos réponses très instructives.

Pour la petite lumière bleue, je vais lui dire que c'est normale et qu'il faut qu'elle reste allumée (connaissant la personne, si elle débranche le DDE, elle ne le rebranchera pas chaque matin :rateau. Faire un code... je sais pas faire... mais c'est pas grave.

Pour la programmation des sauvegardes. Idem :rateau:

Encore Merci, avec vos réponses c'est clair pour moi. Je pensais que peut-être je trouvais pas les "trucs" pour faire ces réglages


----------



## Liyad (18 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 

Mon bonhomme vient d'acheter un Mac Mini. 
J'ai fais deux partitions dans mon disque dur externe. Il est branché sur mon ordinateur et nos deux ordinateurs sont relié en RJ45 via la freebox.

Dans les options de Time machine :
- Sur mon ordinateur j'ai les deux partitions
- Sur l'ordinateur de mon ami, aucune n'apparaît.

Comment faire pour partager l'une des sessions et qu'il apparaisse dans les options de Time Machine de mon ami pour qu'il puisse faire ses sauvegarde ?


----------



## RickDeckard (18 Juillet 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> TM sauvegarde tout ce que tu n'as pas exclu dans ses Préférences Système, tu peux lui faire confiance.



Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai:

http://shiftedbits.org/2007/10/31/time-machine-exclusions/

Et ca fout un peu le bordel avec certaines applications.


----------



## ceslinstinct (18 Juillet 2009)

RickDeckard a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai:
> 
> http://shiftedbits.org/2007/10/31/time-machine-exclusions/
> 
> Et ca fout un peu le bordel avec certaines applications.


Bonsoir

Si tu suis bien les forums le conseil  qui est donné c'est de faire un clone de ton disque dur tous les jours, toutes les semaines où tous les mois suivant tes goûts (cela permet de retrouver ton volume à l'octet prés).

Time Machine ne sauvegarde pas tous le système (il en fait pas un volume de démarrage) mais toutes les données que tu as écrites sur ton volume il les sauvegardes ainsi que les modifications du système si tu as fait des mises à jour.

Avec TM tu ne peut pas créer un volume de démarrage, il faut installer un système qui correspond à celui de la sauvegarde pour retrouver ton DD comme avant (si c'est pas une sauvegarde qui cause ton problème).

Les fichiers qu'il n'enregistre pas sont alors perdus, c'est a toi de faire ton choix, TM où clone?

@+


----------



## RickDeckard (18 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,



ceslinstinct a dit:


> Time Machine ne sauvegarde pas tous le système (il en fait pas un volume de démarrage) mais toutes les données que tu as écrites sur ton volume il les sauvegardes ainsi que les modifications du système si tu as fait des mises à jour.



Justement non, c'est ce que je disais plus haut 

Certes, il faut compléter TM par une sauvegarde complète mais ce n'est pas la où je voulais en venir.

TM ne sauvegarde pas toutes les données créés ou modifiés par l'utilisateur puisqu'il y a des exclusions même lorsque la liste d'exclusions est vide !

Ceci fait crasher Apache et fait perdre une quantité de données importantes pour postfix (archives mail) parce que TM ne sauvegarde pas le dossier /var (entre autre). 
/var contient que en général les mails si un serveur mail est installé, les bases de données SQL, les site web Apache, etc... 
Pire encore, si tu crées un dossier /home (sur une seconde partition par exemple) comme beaucoup d'habitués de Linux/UNIX et que tu mets des documents dedans, TM ne les sauvegardera pas !

Donc c'est très dangereux de dire que TM sauvegarde tous les fichiers créés par l'utilisateur tant qu'il n'y a aucune exclusion parce que ce n'est pas le cas. Si tu dis ça un dev web, il risque de faire la gueule à la première restauration TM.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juillet 2009)

RickDeckard a dit:


> Donc c'est très dangereux de dire que TM sauvegarde tous les fichiers créés par l'utilisateur tant qu'il n'y a aucune exclusion parce que ce n'est pas le cas. Si tu dis ça un dev web, il risque de faire la gueule à la première restauration TM.



Tu as parfaitement raison. 


Pour mémoire, j'ai été le premier à donner dans une des 92 pages précédentes le lien qui épluche les exclusions de TM par défaut : merci de m'en avoir montré les conséquences pratiques pour certains macusers "pointus".  
Le regret le plus fréquent est que TM ne sauvegarde pas la Corbeille.

Ma réponse 





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> TM sauvegarde tout ce que tu n'as pas exclu dans ses Préférences Système, tu peux lui faire confiance.


 était destinée à la question 





Till² a dit:


> Cependant petite question time machine enregistre t'il mes applications?
> Et par exemple dans Mail garde t'il mes préférences ? (adresses, mail...)
> 
> Selon vous puis je faire confiance à time machine pour restaurer tous mes documents ??


 où l'on ne parlait que d'une configuration Leopard "basique", sans Postfix ni /home.


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2009)

Bon. Time Machine commence à me fatiguer sérieusement.

J'ai atteint les limites de mon disque dédié à TM donc ont commencé les suppressions d'anciennes sauvegardes. Déjà, il y a un peu plus d'une semaine, j'avais noté une réindexation de plusieurs heures de ce disque. J'ai misé sur un accident de parcours ou une décision de réindexer en raison d'une quelconque corruption. Bin non. Aujourd'hui, rebelote. Préparation super longue (OK), copie à peu près normale (500 MB), réindexation inattendue (temps estimé : 40h &#8212; bin voyons !).

Dans la mesure où la dernière réindexation complète du disque est assez récente, j'en déduis que :
- soit j'ai un bug [flûte !]
- soit c'est normal ; là, ça craint.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Juillet 2009)

Les volumes croissent, les délais s'allongent 
Bon, 40 heures, c'est beaucoup, quand même ! 

Après, comme tu fais attention à tout ce qui concerne TM depuis que son disque est plein, tu notes peut-être des choses que tu ne remarquais pas jusqu'alors ?

Et puis, une longue réindexation survient lors des Deep Transversal qui s'effectuent après un Safe Mode, un boot sur le DVD d'install, et autres manuvres qui secouent l'OS X (crash, extinction forcée, mise à jour majeure) = tu n'aurais pas eu ce genre de péripétie récemment ? :mouais:


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2009)

Rien de cela. Juste le train-train. Ce n'est pas tant la durée de la réindexation que sa nature qui me chiffonne : on dirait que ça réindexe _tout_ ! Ce qui me semble tout à fait excessif.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Juillet 2009)

Le widget TM Buddy pourrait te dire ce que fait TM pendant sa "préparation" (mode d'emploi au paragraphe 7).


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais coché la demande d'alerte en cas de suppression de sauvegarde. Comme TM ne m'a encore rien dit, j'en déduis qu'il n'a encore rien viré (mais ça ne va pas tarder ...)
TM Buddy, pour l'instant, crée davantage de messages d'erreur qu'autre chose (il ne trouve pas le fichier de log ).

Pendant ce temps, Spotlight indexe


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

RickDeckard a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai:
> 
> http://shiftedbits.org/2007/10/31/time-machine-exclusions/
> 
> Et ca fout un peu le bordel avec certaines applications.



Absolument; nous sommes plusieurs a le dire depuis quelques temps.

C'est vraiment dommage de ne pas avoir la main la dessus ...


A propos je viens de faire un test pour récupérer le dossier cache dans ma bibliothèque...pas sauvegardé dis-donc


----------



## bazino (20 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas remonté les 93 pages pour savoir si je pouvais trouver une solution à mon problème.

En fait je voulais savoir comment demander à Time Machine de sauvegarder aussi des données stockées sur un disque externe. En effet, le disque interne de mon imac étant trop petit, j'ai délocalisé les bibliothèques Itunes et Iphoto sur mon disque Dur Firewire 800. J'aimerais que Time Machine puisse sauver ces précieuses données sur ma Time capsule.

Merci de votre aide et désolé si le sujet a déjà été abordé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Juillet 2009)

bazino a dit:


> mon disque Dur Firewire 800. J'aimerais que Time Machine puisse sauver ces précieuses données sur ma Time capsule.



Bonjour,

Quelques points de repère ont été donnés dans les 93 pages, qui t'amèneront normalement à la solution :

- on n'inclut pas dans les sauvegardes de TM = on exclut (par les Préférences Système>TM>Options) ;
- par défaut, TM ne sauvegarde pas les DDE qui ne sont pas en HFS+ (Mac OS étendu) ;
- le DDE HFS+ doit être monté à chaque fois que TM déclenche une sauvegarde.


----------



## bazino (21 Juillet 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelques points de repère ont été donnés dans les 93 pages, qui t'amèneront normalement à la solution :
> 
> ...


 
Si je te suis bien, mes sauvegardes TM doivent inclure mon Western Digital My Book puisqu'il répond aux critères que tu indiques.
Comment puis-je m'assurer de ce que contient ma Time Capsule ?

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Juillet 2009)

bazino a dit:


> Comment puis-je m'assurer de ce que contient ma Time Capsule ?



Il faut que tu navigues dans ta partition TM, ou par le Finder, ou par TM > _Entrer dans TM_.


----------



## mindy (23 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 

Ca fait un moment que je chercher un moyen de rendre mon Macbook plus rapide, en particulier le surf sur Internet.  J'ai un Macbook noir avec 2GB de mémoire vive et une connexion Internet de 10'000 kbit/s. Pourtant il me semble que la navigation sur Internet est lente. 

Est-ce peut-être dû à ma borne Airport qui doit bien avoir 7 ans? Il s'agit du modèle Air Port Base Station Model No. M8440.

De plus j'aimerais décharger mon disque dur en transférant des gros fichiers tels que des films sur un disque dur externe qu'il me faut acheter.

J'ai alors découverte Time Capsule et je me suis dis que c'était la solution idéale, puisque ça combine borne Airport et disque dur.

Mais est-ce qu'il est possible d'enregistrer des fichiers uniquement sur Time Capsule (comme sur un disque dur normal), sans les avoir sur l'ordi?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Tu t'es trompé d'endroit pour poser tes questions

Ta borne Airport est en 802.11b, me semble-t-il : l'actuelle a succédé au 802.11g et en est au 802.11n, un peu beaucoup plus rapide
La Time Capsule permet aussi le stockage de tes données en wifi : le transfert y est moins rapide qu'en filaire, mais c'est quand même du 802.11n.


----------



## maximedt (25 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec ma time Capsule.
J'ai eu un bug de livebox qui a fait que j'ai du modifier des petits trucs dans ma connexion, etc..
Enfin, j'ai réussi a refaire marcher Internet sur mon iMac et mes PCs, le problème c'est que quand je vais sur les préférences de Time Machine, voici ce que ça me met :
Impossible de monter le volume de sauvegarde.
Je suis vraiment un noob de Mac alors si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider en m'expliquant simplement ce serait cool 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## prisca22 (26 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir, 

Comme on vient de dire plus haut, j'ai cherché dans ce forum (et ailleurs sur internet), mais 93 pages, c'est beaucoup. Alors, d'avance je m'excuse si le sujet a déjà été abordé. 
J'ai eu un problème système il y a 10 jours et ai dû faire une réinstallation complète. J'ai récupéré mes données grâce à TM sans problème. Mais je viens d'avoir une alerte de TM me disant qu'il n'a pas sauvegardé depuis ce jour-là. J'ai essayé de réparer le DDE dédié à TM (ayant desactivé TM avant), qui ne trouve rien. Chose curieuse quand même, quand l'utilitaire de disque commence sa réparation, le DDE disparaît du bureau, et l'utilitaire de disque dit qu'il n'est pas monté : à la fin de la réparation, le DDE réapparaît. Ce n'est pas un problème de place : il n'y a qu'un tiers du DDE d'utilisé. J'ai lu que quelqu'un avait changé la connexion firewire à USB avec succès, ce que j'ai essayé aussi, sans que ça marche.
J'ai essayé de faire une sauvegarde manuel = négatif.
Que puis-je faire ?
Faut-il que j'efface le DDE et recommence tout (ça me fait peur, j'avoue).

Merci de vos lumières. 

Mac OSX Leopard 10.5.7 (Power PC)


----------



## lillumultipass (27 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, bonjour,

une petite question: y a t-il un moyen de reformater en HFS une seule partition d'un DD externe? 
Je m'explique: j'ai a&cheté il y a quelque temps un gros DD externe que j'ai partitionné en deux, mais comme c'était principalement pr mon PC de bureau, les 2 partitions sont en FAT32. 
Comme je vais remplacer le PC par un mac, j'aimerais utiliser Time Machine sur ce DD, mais ça m'ennuie d'avoir à reformater la totalité du DD et donc "perdre" (je peux le transférer sur le mac, formater le DD, puis retransférer, mais bon...) ce qui est sur la 1ère partition (la 2ème étant vide pour le moment).

Merci!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juillet 2009)

lillumultipass a dit:


> y a t-il un moyen de reformater en HFS une seule partition d'un DD externe?



Essaie avec Utilitaire de Disque de ton Leopard (en ne sélectionnant que la partition que tu veux reformater), avec l'onglet _ Effacer_ (ou _ Partitionner_ ?).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h54 ----------




prisca22 a dit:


> J'ai eu un problème système il y a 10 jours et ai dû faire une réinstallation complète. J'ai récupéré mes données grâce à TM sans problème.
> 
> Faut-il que j'efface le DDE et recommence tout (ça me fait peur, j'avoue).



Essaie d'abord de _Changer de disque_ dans les Préférences Système > Time Machine (pour _Aucun_, puis pour ton DDE),

et si ça ne suffit pas de mettre le fichier _com.apple.TimeMachine.plist_ (du dossier Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Préférences) sur le Bureau avant de réactiver TM.


----------



## lillumultipass (27 Juillet 2009)

Merci de ta réponse!
Mais a priori, dans mes souvenirs, la dernière fois que j'ai essayé de faire ça, ce n'était pas possible, i.e., je ne pouvais pas juste sélectionner une partition et la formater...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juillet 2009)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse!
> Mais a priori, dans mes souvenirs, la dernière fois que j'ai essayé de faire ça, ce n'était pas possible, i.e., je ne pouvais pas juste sélectionner une partition et la formater...



Si, c'est possible : le tout est de passer par le bon onglet d'Utilitaire de Disque (_Effacer_ ou _ Partitionner_, je ne sais plus lequel).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h12 ----------




maximedt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec ma time Capsule.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, et bienvenue,

Clique sur le mot écrit en bleu et en gras : ça pourrait te donner la solution.


----------



## prisca22 (27 Juillet 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Essaie avec Utilitaire de Disque de ton Leopard (en ne sélectionnant que la partition que tu veux reformater), avec l'onglet _ Effacer_ (ou _ Partitionner_ ?).
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h54 ---------
> 
> ...


*******************************************************************
Tu es simplement génial. Cela (1ère solution) a marché impec. TM a mis du temps a re-sauvegarder" (probablement normal, vu qu'il n'avait pas travaillé depuis 10 jours), mais est de nouveau en route. MERCI MERCI MERCI


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juillet 2009)

prisca22 a dit:


> TM a mis du temps a re-sauvegarder" (probablement normal, vu qu'il n'avait pas travaillé depuis 10 jours)



Il a tout réindexé, puisque tu avais réinstallé : c'est ce qu'on appelle un Deep Transversal.

Et il a peut-être tout sauvegardé à nouveau : ça lui arrive parfois


----------



## prisca22 (27 Juillet 2009)

Encore


----------



## pa_troillet (27 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,
C'est en désespoir de cause que je prends la liberté de m'adresser à vous pour vous demander de l'aide pour me sortir de l'inextricable bordel où je me démène depuis plus de 3 heures.

La carte mère de mon MacBook Pro vient d'être remplacée et je me retrouve, comme d'autres, apparement, avec le problème de re-synchronisation de mon ordinateur principal avec mes deux HD externes (oui, oui, deux disques, je suis paranoïaque) de backup Time Machine.
Avant d'aller plus loin, précisons que je suis, naturellement, une vraie buse (encore une!) pour ce qui est de l'utilisation de Terminal dont le langage et la syntaxe me sont aussi familiers ceux du grec ancien...

Je me suis donc largement inspiré des expériences de vox90 et des conseils éclairés de FrançoisMacG, de même que d'un topic - en anglais, évidemment - sur Apple.com > Support > Discussions (http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6893237).

Voici les données dont je me suis servi, puis les manipulations que j'ai tant bien que mal tenté d'effectuer:
 Le nom de mon MacBook, tel qu'il apparaît dans le dossier < Backups.backupdb > de mon HD externe est < *MacBookPro_PAT (6)* >. A noter que je ne sais pas d'où sort ce (6), mais passons...
 Mon nom d'utilisateur est < *pierre-antoine* >.
 Et le nom de la partition du HD externe dédié à TM est < *BKP MacBook Pro 450 go* >
 L'adresse actuelle de mon MacBook, donc après remplacement de la carte mère est  *00:1c:b3:c4:e9:81*

Via Terminal, je crois avoir mis la main sur ce qui me semble être l'ancienne adresse de mon MacBook (soit *.001b63a07d26*).

 Voilà ce que ça donnait dans Terminal:
MacBookPro-PAT-8:~ pierre-antoine$ cd /Volumes/BKP\ MacBook\ Pro\ 450\ go/Backups.backupdb
MacBookPro-PAT-8:Backups.backupdb pierre-antoine$ xattr -p com.apple.backupd.BackupMachinepierre-antoine
MacBookPro-PAT-8:Backups.backupdb pierre-antoine$ cd ..
MacBookPro-PAT-8:BKP MacBook Pro 450 go pierre-antoine$ ls -al
total 656088
drwxrwxr-x   28 root            admin       1020 20 jul 16:03 .
drwxrwxrwt@   6 root            admin        204 27 jul 20:43 ..
-r--------    1 root            admin         16 22 déc  2008 .001b63a07d26
[etc]

C'est après que ça commence à se gâter.
J'ai repris, depuis un topic en anglais (http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20080128003716101) les commandes Terminal suivantes dans lesquelles j'ai collé mes propres données (ici soulignées):
$ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/BKP\ MacBook\ Pro\ 450\ go -d
$ sudo mv .001b63a07d26 .001cb3c4e981
$ sudo xattr -w com.apple.backupd.BackupMachineAddress 00:1c:b3:c4:e9:81 Backups.backupdb/"MacBookPro_PAT (6)"
$ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/BKP\ MacBook\ Pro\ 450\ go -e

Après exécution du tout, j'ai démonté, puis remonté mon HD externe, puis relancé TM.
Mais TM - mille sabords!  ne reconnaît pas les anciens back-ups...

Afin de voir où en étaient les adresses, j'ai refait la première séquence de Terminal et voilà ce que j'obtiens:

drwxrwxr-x   29 root            admin       1054 27 jul 22:27 .
drwxrwxrwt@   6 root            admin        204 27 jul 22:27 ..
-r--------    1 root            admin         16 24 jul 15:37 *.001b63b4e361*
-r--------    1 root            admin         16 22 déc  2008 *.001cb3c4e981*
-rw-rw-r--@   1 pierre-antoine  501        21508 27 jul 22:29 .DS_Store
drwx------@   3 pierre-antoine  501          102  8 nov  2008 .Spotlight-V100
-rw-rw-rw-@   1 pierre-antoine  501    335705656 27 mar  2008 .SymAVQSFile
drwxrwxrwt@   3 pierre-antoine  501          102 27 mar  2008 .TemporaryItems
d-wx-wx-wt    3 root            501          102 27 jul 22:27 .Trashes
-rw-r--r--    1 root            501            0 12 déc  2007 .com.apple.timemachine.supported
drwx------   60 pierre-antoine  501         2040 27 jul 22:27 .fseventsd

Autrement dit, quelque chose a bien changé par rapport à la première fois, puisque j'ai maintenant _deux_ (!) adresses: l'ancienne, ET la nouvelle... 

Et là, j'avoue que je cale.
J'ai dû me f... dedans quelque part, mais je ne vois pas où. Et mes connaissances de Terminal frisant la nullité absolue, je ne sais vraiment plus que faire. Et je ne vois pas pourquoi d'autres y sont arrivés et pas moi (bouhouhou, je suis nul!).
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?
D'avance un immense merci.

P.A.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juillet 2009)

pa_troillet a dit:


> Après exécution du tout, j'ai démonté, puis remonté mon HD externe, puis relancé TM.
> Mais TM - mille sabords!  ne reconnaît pas les anciens back-ups...



Bonjour, et bienvenue,

Dans les commentaires de l'article de macosxhints, un message signale avoir ré-apparié le DDE en le débranchant-rebranchant physiquement plutôt qu'en le démontant-remontant avec Utilitaire de Disque. :mouais:

Dans d'autres commentaires, d'autres pistes ont été données :
- Changer de disque (dans Préf Système) puis Sauvegarder maintenant (dans Barre des menus) ;
- restaurer la sauvegarde TM puis Changer de disque ;
- détruire le dossier 2 puis Sauvegarder maintenant ;
- une procédure complexe (message du 31/5/08). :hein:

Bien d'autres que toi s'y sont cassé les dents, et ont préféré reformater leur DDE. 

On peut aussi choisir de lancer les sauvegardes TM du nouveau Mac sur un nouveau DDE, et conserver l'ancienne sauvegarde TM pour y naviguer (Alt-Entrer dans TM de la Barre des menus, ou item du Dock). 
Tu peux même cloner ta première sauvegarde sur un autre DDE, pour pouvoir ensuite récupérer ton ancien DDE pour les nouvelles sauvegardes de TM.


Apple n'a pas encore simplifié la procédure : un jour, sûrement


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si il était possible de partitonner un DDE de 500 en Go en deux partitions:

- 1 de 300 Go pour Time Machine
-1 du reste, pour d'autres choses.

Est-ce possible? Si oui, comment?

Mercii =)


----------



## pa_troillet (28 Juillet 2009)

Merci à François de son accueil et de sa réponse. Et - bien sûr - d'avoir pris la peine d'explorer les autres pistes possibles.

Je viens de tenter les 3 premières, hélas sans plus de succès que précédemment .

Quant à la quatrième à laquelle tu fais allusion (la "procédure complexe du 31/5/08), je n'ai pas été fichu de trouver le message auquel tu fais allusion à cette date-là... Il s'agit bien des messages de la p. 59 (http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time...aide-probl-mes-et-disque-dur-190492-59.html)? 

 Mais je ne me suis pas encore résigné à  jeter l'éponge "Terminal"... 

Quelqu'un qui maîtrise le langage de cet outil serait-il en mesure de me dire si les commandes que j'y ai rentrées ne présentent pas de grossières (ou subtiles) erreurs, de syntaxe ou de données?
Mais aussi si le fait que, après mes bricolages, mon disque dur externe possède deux adresses d'affectation différentes (celle de mon Powerbook avant le changement de carte mère, puis celle de la même machine, après réparation) est normal, et peut avoir des conséquences. 
Existe-t-il une commande qui me permettrait d'effacer celle des deux qui est inutile? Cela pourrait-il être utile?
Je suis navré d'être aussi ignorant, mais, je l'ai dit, le langage de Terminal est pour moi un langage extra-terrestre :rose:.

Enfin, quelqu'un sur le Forum - ou ailleurs - est-il venu à bout de ce diabolique bricolage?
Je pense notamment à Teo qui semble être assez loin dans le processus (cf. message 1597 -  http://forums.macg.co/5026982-post1597.html), mais qui paraît ne plus évoquer la question ensuite...
Y est-il arrivé? Et, le cas échéant, en utilisant le mode opératoire dont il donne le lien (http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20080128003716101)?
Ou alors existerait-il un autre mode opératoire que ceux que je mentionne dans mon précédent message?

Diable, diable, quelle galère!

Merci d'avance aux uns et aux autres pour leur aide précieuse.

P.A.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juillet 2009)

pa_troillet a dit:


> Quant à la quatrième à laquelle tu fais allusion (la "procédure complexe du 31/5/08), je n'ai pas été fichu de trouver le message auquel tu fais allusion à cette date-là... Il s'agit bien des messages de la p. 59 (http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time...aide-probl-mes-et-disque-dur-190492-59.html)?
> 
> Quelqu'un qui maîtrise le langage de cet outil serait-il en mesure de me dire si les commandes que j'y ai rentrées ne présentent pas de grossières (ou subtiles) erreurs, de syntaxe ou de données?



C'est le commentaire de l'article de macosxhints du 31/5/08 que je citais. 

Tu n'as pas fait d'erreur grossière, et je n'ai aucune idée pour te guider pour la suite (à part reformater ou repartir sur une partition propre) : je n'ai pas trouvé de service après-vente en cas d'échec de la commande que tu as passée dans le Terminal 

Il y a une autre procédure, mais je ne sais pas si tu peux l'appliquer à la suite de celle que tu as  déjà essayée : suis ces liens pour la retrouver 
- http://www.graffitix.com/index.php?pg=GNews&id=2347&PHPSESSID=bff06d2d61a4d2f83f2c55fc646606fc
- http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20090213071015789
et celui-ci pour revoir ta procédure :
- http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6893237

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------




DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si il était possible de partitonner un DDE de 500 en Go en deux partitions:
> 
> - 1 de 300 Go pour Time Machine
> -1 du reste, pour d'autres choses.
> ...



Bonjour, 

Bien sûr que c'est possible : la seule condition est que la partition TM soit en HFS+ journalisé.
Et ça se fait avec Utilitaire de Disque > Partitionner.


----------



## pa_troillet (28 Juillet 2009)

Un grand merci pour t'être penché à nouveau sur le cas - pas encore totalement désespéré - de mes pauvres sauvegardes agonisantes.

Bon, apparemment les commandes que j'ai utilisées ne sont pas complètement fantaisistes. C'est toujours ça .

Merci pour les liens que tu me recommandes, que connaissais déjà, mais dont je vais explorer plus à fond les diverses discussions, pour voir si j'y trouve quelque chose d'utilisable. Je pense en particulier à http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20090213071015789 et à http://discussions.apple.com/thread....sageID=6893237 , en anglais, naturellement, ce qui va sûrement me faciliter la tâche (grrmmbbll...):hein:.

Enfin, je vais tenter de contacter directement Teo (je crois que le Forum me permet de le faire), pour voir si, de son côté, il a, sinon réussi, du moins trouvé des pistes exploitables.

Bref, je ne suis pas encore sorti de l'auberge.

Mais pas encore prêt à lâcher le morceau, nom de @°&#937;©!!!

Je vous tiens au courant de mes éventuelle trouvailles (ou succès, rêvons un peu).
Bien cordialement (et coriacement).

P.A.


----------



## lillumultipass (30 Juillet 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si, c'est possible : le tout est de passer par le bon onglet d'Utilitaire de Disque (_Effacer_ ou _Partitionner_, je ne sais plus lequel).
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juillet 2009)

lillumultipass a dit:


> FrançoisMacG a dit:
> 
> 
> > Si, c'est possible : le tout est de passer par le bon onglet d'Utilitaire de Disque (_Effacer_ ou _Partitionner_, je ne sais plus lequel).
> ...



Time Machine reformate automatiquement la partition qu'on lui désigne : j'aurais dû te le dire :rose:

Utilitaire de Disque (dans Leopard seulement) permet quand même de partitionner un DDE sans effacer les données existantes (par précaution, on conseille de sauvegarder celles-ci avant de se lancer) : tu aurais pu le faire si tu en avais eu besoin.

En tout cas, c'était mieux d'avoir ton DDE partitionné avant de lancer TM.


----------



## pa_troillet (30 Juillet 2009)

Voilà LA bonne solution pour re-synchroniser les backups de TM!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taa - taaa - daaaa!!! Ca y est!!! Je suis ENFIN arrivé à re-synchroniser mes anciennes sauvegardes de Time Machine après le changement de la carte mère de mon MacBook Pro!!!!!!
Aaaaaaaaaah, tout de même !!!

Il faut dire que j'ai à peu près tout essayé ce que les uns et les autres conseillaient ici ou là, notamment - via Terminal - une manipulation pas piquée des vers, destinée à remplacer, dans le HD externe, dans les dossiers de sauvegarde de Time Machine l'adresse de l'ancienne carte mère par celle de la nouvelle. Sans succès, ainsi qu'en témoigne mon premier post (http://forums.macg.co/5165081-post1865.html) et le désespoir qu'il exprime sans retenue.

Je dois mon salut - ou plutôt celui de mes précieuses sauvegardes - à un post trouvé sur MacOsHints, publié par _rhoerbe_ - gloire à lui et à ses descendants pour 50 générations !  - qui propose, pour les buses comme moi, une procédure - certes toujours assez complexe ET en anglais... - mais qui fonctionne et permet de créer un nouveau dossier de backup reconnu par Time Machine, dans lequel on déplace ensuite l'ensemble des sauvegardes précédentes. ET CA MAAAARCHE!!!! 

Cette petite merveille se trouve ici: http://www.macosxhints.com/comment.php?mode=view&cid=99739

C'est - je l'ai dit - en anglais et il faut être TRES précis dans la syntaxe des instructions données à Terminal, sinon ça ne fonctionne pas.

Alors voilà la manipulation que propose _rhoerbe_, à suivre pas à pas, ri-gou-reu-se-ment:

*Create new Backup and move old stuff here*
If you are not so familiar with handling extended attributes, this variant might be simpler to understand and remember:
1) reselct the backup volume with Time Machine system preferences and start a Backup, and stop it after a few seconds again. Time Machine will have created a new backup folder within Backups.backupdb on your TM volume with the correct xattr settings. Assuming the old and new system have the same name, the folder will be named "system-name 2".
2) disable xtended attributes
$ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/TM/ -d
3) change to your new back folder and move the old backups here
$ cd /Volumes/TM/Backups.backupdb/system-name\ 2
$ sudo mv ../system-name/* .
3) it will complain with the message "mv: rename ../system-name/Latest to ./Latest: Operation not permitted". As a remedy, recreate the symlink after displaying the original value:
$ ls -l ../system-name
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root staff 17 May 14 20:00 Latest -> 2008-05-14-200044
$ sudo ln -s 2008-05-14-200044 Latest
4) do the clean-up
- remove the old backup directory and mv the new one to the old:
$ sudo rm -r system-name
$ sudo mv system-name\ 2/ system-name
- remove the old MAC-address from the root directory
- remove the in-progress folder from step 1
5) re-enable extended attributes:
$ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/TM/ -e​
Et maintenant, transposons tout ça pour mon HD externe:
 Quelques précisions nécessaires, avant de commencer:
- le nom de mon HD où se trouvent les sauvegardes Time Machine est < *LaCie* >
- le nom du dossier de sauvegarde(s) qui se trouvait dans le dossier Backups.backupdb du HD était < *MacBookPro_PAT (5)* > (qui sera mis à la corbeille à la fin de l'étape 4).
- la sauvegarde volontairement interrompue de l'étape 1 de la procédure va créer un dossier < *MacBookPro_PAT (6)* > dans lequel vont être déplacées les sauvegardes précédentes et qui sera le nouveau dossier de sauvegarde.

Voilà donc à quoi ça ressemble:
$ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/LaCie/ -d
$ cd /Volumes/LaCie/Backups.backupdb/"MacBookPro_PAT (6)"
$ sudo mv ../"MacBookPro_PAT (5)"/* .
mv: rename ../MacBookPro_PAT (5)/Latest to ./Latest: Operation not permitted
$ ls -l ../"MacBookPro_PAT (5)"
total 8
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  501  17 15 jul 11:29 Latest -> 2009-07-15-112937
$ sudo ln -s 2009-07-15-112937 Latest
$ sudo rm -r "MacBookPro_PAT (5)"
rm: MacBookPro_PAT (5): No such file or directory
$ sudo mv "MacBookPro_PAT (6)"/ "MacBookPro_PAT (5)"
mv: rename MacBookPro_PAT (6)/ to MacBookPro_PAT (5): No such file or directory
$ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/LaCie/ -e​
Et hop!

Bon, stylistiquement, c'est pas vraiment du Victor Hugo, mais CA MARCHE!!! 

Encore une fois merci à François, gloire éternelle à rhoerbe (sans qui une buse comme moi n'aurait RIEN pu faire)!
Et... bonne chance aux autres...

P.A.


----------



## pa_troillet (31 Juillet 2009)

Re-synchroniser les backups de TM après changement de carte mère - *Petit complément au message précédent*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Petit complément d'information.
Je viens d'effectuer la même manoeuvre de re-syncronisation de mes anciennes sauvegardes sur mon 2e HD externe dédié à Time Machine et j'ai observé que le processus de lancement d'une sauvegarde TM générait un dossier d'un type de nom différent de celui que j'avais obtenu avec mon premier DH, soit plus proche de celui que signale _rhoerbe_, puisque TM rajoute un "2" au nom du dossier préexistant.

La manipulation proposée par _rhoerbe_, reste bien sûr la même. NB: ne pas oublier, à l'étape 4), de mettre à la corbeille le dossier de sauvegarde "primitif":

*Create new Backup and move old stuff here*
If you are not so familiar with handling extended attributes, this variant might be simpler to understand and remember:
1) reselct the backup volume with Time Machine system preferences and start a Backup, and stop it after a few seconds again. Time Machine will have created a new backup folder within Backups.backupdb on your TM volume with the correct xattr settings. Assuming the old and new system have the same name, the folder will be named "system-name 2".
2) disable xtended attributes
$ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/TM/ -d
3) change to your new back folder and move the old backups here
$ cd /Volumes/TM/Backups.backupdb/system-name\ 2
$ sudo mv ../system-name/* .
3) it will complain with the message "mv: rename ../system-name/Latest to ./Latest: Operation not permitted". As a remedy, recreate the symlink after displaying the original value:
$ ls -l ../system-name
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root staff 17 May 14 20:00 Latest -> 2008-05-14-200044
$ sudo ln -s 2008-05-14-200044 Latest
4) do the clean-up
- remove the old backup directory and mv the new one to the old:
$ sudo rm -r system-name
$ sudo mv system-name\ 2/ system-name
- remove the old MAC-address from the root directory
- remove the in-progress folder from step 1
5) re-enable extended attributes:
$ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/TM/ -e​
C'est ensuite que ça change un peu en transposant la manoeuvre pour mon HD externe:
 Rappel, avant de commencer:
- le nom de mon HD où se trouvent les sauvegardes Time Machine est < *LaCie* >
- le nom du dossier de sauvegarde(s) qui se trouvait dans le dossier Backups.backupdb du HD était < *MacBookPro_PAT (6)* > (qui sera mis à la corbeille à la fin de l'étape 4).
- la sauvegarde volontairement interrompue de l'étape 1 de la procédure va créer un dossier < *MacBookPro_PAT (6) 2* > (_c'est là que c'est différent_) dans lequel vont être déplacées les sauvegardes précédentes et qui deviendra le nouveau dossier de sauvegarde.​
Voilà donc à quoi ça ressemble cette fois-ci:
$ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/LaCie/ -d
$ cd /Volumes/LaCie/Backups.backupdb/"MacBookPro_PAT (6) 2"
$ sudo mv ../"MacBookPro_PAT (6)"/* .
$ ls -l ../"MacBookPro_PAT (6)"
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  501  17 15 jul 11:29 Latest -> 2009-07-15-112937
$ sudo ln -s 2009-07-15-112937 Latest
$ sudo rm -r "MacBookPro_PAT (6)"
rm: MacBookPro_PAT (6): No such file or directory
$ sudo mv "MacBookPro_PAT (6) 2"/ "MacBookPro_PAT (6)"
$ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/LaCie/ -e​
Et re-hop!, c'est fait!!! 
Je crois que je commence même à y prendre un certain plaisir, c'est dire... 

En espérant que mon explication épargne à d'intrépides successeurs les heures - et les quelques cheveux - que j'ai consacrés à cette aventure.

P.A.


----------



## prisca22 (31 Juillet 2009)

Juste une petite note d'humour. 

Pu.ain que c'est compliqué tout ça


----------



## pa_troillet (31 Juillet 2009)

prisca22 a dit:


> Juste une petite note d'humour.
> 
> Pu.ain que c'est compliqué tout ça



Oui, oui, je sais, ce n'est pas très sexy. Je dirais même que ça manque un peu de charme... 
Mais pu.ain que c'est pratique!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h16 ----------




pa_troillet a dit:


> Oui, oui, je sais, ce n'est pas très sexy. Je dirais même que ça manque un peu de charme...
> Mais pu.ain que c'est pratique!!!



Ceci dit, plus sérieusement, j'ai entendu dire qu'Apple serait actuellement en guerre avec le fournisseur de cartes vidéos défectueuses qui équipent certains MacBook Pro - le mien, par exemple :hein:. Et que, de ce fait, depuis quelques mois, les remplacements de cartes mères sont assez fréquents. Et donc le problème de récupération des sauvegardes Time Machine aussi.

Or, grâce à la moulinette magique de _rhoerbe_ (gloire à lui pour les siècles des siècles!), le problème (réaffectation du disque Time Machine et récupération des sauvegardes) peut être résolu en moins de 10 minutes (quand on sait comment faire...). Ce qui est quand même assez pratique.
_Rhoerbe_ mérite une (grosse) médaille! 

P.A.


----------



## skippy971 (3 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 
j'ai une question un peu bête à poser, et j'avoue ne pas avoir lu les 51 pages de ce topic, j'espère ne pas faire de doublon...
Mon Imac va partir en SAV, la FNAC va procéder à un échange à neuf. Je vais donc récupérer une belle bête toute neuve, et j'aimerai savoir si mes sauvegardes TimeMachine vont pouvoir me servir pour transferer toutes mes données, ou si il faut que je sauvegarde tout ça par ailleurs. En complément, j'aimerai savoir si les mails en mémoire (boite au lettre Mail installée sur le Mac) seront perdus, et si, le cas écheant, je peux les sauvegarder de faço lisible afin de ne pas les perdre? 
Merci!


----------



## pickwick (3 Août 2009)

Le plus sur c'est de disposer d'un clone du disque dur interne, obtenu par CCC ou Superduper.
Ensuite dès que ta machine revient tu connectes ton DD  et tu redémarres dessus et tu fais le clonage inverse du DD externe mais celui de ta machine remise à neuf.


----------



## skippy971 (3 Août 2009)

merci


----------



## pa_troillet (3 Août 2009)

Je me permets une petite précision à l'attention de Skippy971, pour compléter les sages recommandations de Pickwick. Si tu travailles sur une machine à processeur Intel et que tu veux que le HD externe sur lequel tu vas créer le clone de ton HD interne (avec CCC, SuperDuper ou Personal Backup, peu importe) soit démarrable, n'oublie pas de t'assurer que la partition destinée au clone soit bootable.

Pour ce faire, il faut préalablement utiliser < Utilitaire de disque >, sélectionner ton disque, choisir l'option < Partitionner > et, dans celle-ci, choisir la première option: _tableau de partition GUID_.

La chose peut paraître évidente (et si c'est le cas, qu'on m'en excuse), mais je me suis fait avoir l'autre jour: j'ai acheté un HD bon marché Verbatim, préparé pour PC (ce que je n'avais pas vu, celui-ci montant sans problème sur mon MacBook Pro). Ce n'est qu'APRES avoir fait mon clone (5 heures d'écriture) que je me suis rendu compte que celui-ci n'était pas bootable... :hein:
Voilà, voilà...


----------



## skippy971 (4 Août 2009)

merci du tuyau, je m'en vais vérifier ça de suite!


----------



## ketzal (10 Août 2009)

Bonjour à Tous

j'ai moi aussi un problème avec ma time capsule.

depuis une semaine, dès que la sauvegarde se lance, l'indicateur time machine tourne, mais la sauvegarde ne démarre pas, TM reste en "préparation de sauvegarde".

Mais le pire dans tout ça c'est que ça *fait planter tout le système*. j'ai bien essayé de laisser la sauvegarde se faire quelques heures, et ce même en ethernet, et rien n'y fait.

si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

"Ça fait planter tout le Système" = ça gèle et tu es obligé de forcer l'extinction du Mac avec le bouton d'alimentation ? ou tu as un kernel panic (le message d'alerte dans toutes les langues) ?

A quel moment cela survient-il ? = c'est quand la préparation est terminée ?

Tu as été lire le log de TM dans Console>system.log ? et lire les crashlogs ?

Tu as essayé d'Entrer dans TM, histoire d'être sûr de ta connexion et de ta TC ?


----------



## jipsun (10 Août 2009)

Bonjour, je viens de tenter de lire tout le fil (long) et n'ai pas trouvé de réponse au problème que j'ai (dslé si j'ai lu trop vite !!!!).

J'ai sauvegardé mon disque dur interne + les données d'un disque externe sur un 2ème disque externe paramétré pour Time machine. 
Il y a deux jours mon disque externe a planté, il est HS !!!
Autant dire que je suis super content d avoir utilisé time machine et dire que  cela date juste de janvier 2009 !! ouf


Le souci est que je ne "vois" la sauvegarde du disque externe dans TM mais un dossier qui s appelle "Silverfixe HD" c'est le nom de mon ancien HD externe out
De plus je ne peux pas restaurer !! l'option est grisé !! évidemment comme le disque est hs et donc non monté !!

Apparamment Time machine utilise l'adresse mac, ma question est simple comment je vais pouvoir restaurer ma sauvegarde de mon disque externe ???
Dans ce disque j avais stocké mes photos et mes musiques et toutes mes données perso !
J'ai regardé dans le fichier "Backups.backupdb" du disque time machine, bizarrement chaque sauvegarde de mon disque dur "silver HD" a chaque date fait environ 200 giga ce qui est physiquement impossible !! mon disque TM fait 1,5 Tera
J'en conclus  que je ne pourrais donc pas  faire un simple copie du dossier "siverfixe HD" pour restaurer manuellement car je ne sais pas comment ce logiciel a sauvegardé mes données.. il parrait que c'est une sauvegarde incrémentale  ... bref je suis largé AU SECOURS


Merci d'avance si qqn a une idée ...


----------



## ketzal (10 Août 2009)

houla désolé françois, j'aurais dû être plus précis dans la description de mon problèmes:

*"Ça fait planter tout le Système" = ça gèle et tu es obligé de forcer l'extinction du Mac avec le bouton d'alimentation ? ou tu as un kernel panic (le message d'alerte dans toutes les langues) ?
*
alors quand je dis que ça plante, c'est que je peux plus me servir du mac, si par exemple j'ouvre mail, le doc apparait, et ensuite tout se bloque, idem si je clique sur la "montre" TM. du coup, oui je force l'extinction

*A quel moment cela survient-il ? = c'est quand la préparation est terminée ?*

je sais pas trop te répondre car justement j'ai l'impression que ça coince à cette étape

*Tu as été lire le log de TM dans Console>system.log ? et lire les crashlogs ?

Tu as essayé d'Entrer dans TM, histoire d'être sûr de ta connexion et de ta TC ?
*
je regarde tout ça ce soir ou demain et je te tiens au courant.

en tout cas merci beaucoup de ton aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2009)

ketzal a dit:


> *"Ça fait planter tout le Système" = ça gèle et tu es obligé de forcer l'extinction du Mac avec le bouton d'alimentation ? ou tu as un kernel panic (le message d'alerte dans toutes les langues) ?
> *
> alors quand je dis que ça plante, c'est que je peux plus me servir du mac, si par exemple j'ouvre mail, le doc apparait, et ensuite tout se bloque, idem si je clique sur la "montre" TM. du coup, oui je force l'extinction



Tu pourrais simplement patienter (éternellement ?) ou Forcer à Quitter l'application (Menu Pomme).
Ça veut vraisemblablement dire que toute la puisance du Mac (la CPU) est concentrée sur TM, et qu'il ne reste rien pour les autres applis : la Console nous en dira plus.



ketzal a dit:


> *A quel moment cela survient-il ? = c'est quand la préparation est terminée ?*
> 
> je sais pas trop te répondre car justement j'ai l'impression que ça coince à cette étape


Regarde dans l'horloge de la Barre des Menus, à la première ligne (en gris) : ça dit ce que fait TM à la seconde où tu lis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------




jipsun a dit:


> Apparamment Time machine utilise l'adresse mac, ma question est simple comment je vais pouvoir restaurer ma sauvegarde de mon disque externe ???


La version démo de Back-in-Time te permet de récupérer ta dernière sauvegarde ; la version payante les versions antérieures.



jipsun a dit:


> bizarrement chaque sauvegarde de mon disque dur "silver HD" a chaque date fait environ 200 giga ce qui est physiquement impossible !! mon disque TM fait 1,5 Tera


Parce qu'il y a les liens matériels : ça dit qu'il y a 200 Go, mais il y a 199,5 Go de liens matériels et 500 Mo de fichiers réellement copiés ce jour-là. 
Le lien matériel pèse en apparence le poids du fichier d'origine quand tu regardes dans une date précise (alors qu'un alias ne pèse que quelques ko : c'est un lien symbolique), et l'ensemble des liens matériels d'un même fichier n'occupe en réalité que quelques dizaines de ko : tu as dit "bizarrement" ?


----------



## macl0lo (10 Août 2009)

Disque Dur Externe branché en eSata sur NAS sur lequels je suis relié en LAN 1Gbits, 90Go a sauvegarder et apès 2h... 450Mo...
Chez vous aussi c'est aussi long ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2009)

20 minutes pour 17 Go en FW800 l'an dernier à ma première sauvegarde : tu as un souci.


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (11 Août 2009)

J'ai une question très simple portant sur le fonctionnement de Time Machine.
J'ai un MacBook avec 160 Go de DD et un disque dur externe portable de 400 Go.

Est ce que ca veut dire que je peux avoir maximum 2 sauvegarde Time Machine dessus ?
Ou bien TM fais une premiere sauvegarde complete du systeme puis plein de petites sauvegardes qui correspondent aux modifications du contenu du disque dur depuis la premiere sauvegarde ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2009)

Si Time Machine faisait une sauvegarde complète à chaque fois, outre le temps fou que ça prendrait, tu imagines la taille des disques durs qu'il faudrait ? :afraid:

Non, Time Machine fait une sauvegarde complète la première fois. Ensuite, il ne fait qu'enregistrer les modifications apportées au contenu sauvegardé.


----------



## ketzal (11 Août 2009)

*Tu as été lire le log de TM dans Console>system.log ? et lire les crashlogs ?*

il n'y a rien dans les carshlogs, et dans le system.log, vu le nombre de lignes, je suis pas certain de savoir quoi y chercher ou trouver, d'ailleurs si tu pouvais m'aiguiller ça serait sympa.

*Tu as essayé d'Entrer dans TM, histoire d'être sûr de ta connexion et de ta TC ?*

alors du coup, j'ai suivi tes conseils François, j'ai essayé de rentrer dans TM et là encore ça plante. tout se bloque lorsque la fenêtre "préparation du volume de sauvegarde" ou un truc comme ça apparaît. ce qui m'intrigue c'est que j'entend le disque dur de la TC qui démarre, et ensuite ça plante. 

dans le système log: voici ce qui apparaît avant et pendant que ça plante (je sais pas si c'est ça):
_Aug 11 11:19:01 macbook-de-ketzal-5 [0x0-0x17017].com.apple.Safari[129]: Debugger() was called!
Aug 11 11:25:17 macbook-de-ketzal-5 kernel[0]: AFP_VFS afpfs_mount: /Volumes/Time Capsule, pid 138
Aug 11 11:25:17 macbook-de-ketzal-5 [0x0-0x10010].com.tomtom.HOMERunnerApp[108]: CHOMERun::NotifyChanged
Aug 11 11:25:18 macbook-de-ketzal-5 [0x0-0xa00a].com.apple.finder[98]: Unexpected reply from backup server - ignored
Aug 11 11:25:18 macbook-de-ketzal-5 /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[137]: Backup destination alias resolved to path: /Volumes/Time Capsule
Aug 11 11:25:26 macbook-de-ketzal-5 hdiejectd[151]: running
Aug 11 11:25:27 macbook-de-ketzal-5 [0x0-0x10010].com.tomtom.HOMERunnerApp[108]: CHOMERun::NotifyChanged
Aug 11 11:25:28 macbook-de-ketzal-5 /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[137]: Disk image /Volumes/Time Capsule/MacBook de ketzal_002241264e28.sparsebundle mounted at: /Volumes/Backup of MacBook de ketzal
_

ensuite j'ai forcé l'extinction, et ce qui apparaît ensuite concerne le redémarrage.

si tu as besoins d'autres info François, n'hésite pas à me faire signe, et merci encore pour ton aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Août 2009)

Je me demande ce que fait là le tomtom.Runner.app 

En tout cas, essaie de réparer la partition TM avec utilitaire de Disque : tu fais glisser la partition-sparsebundle dans la colonne de gauche, pour cliquer sur _Réparer le Disque_.

Une autre piste est d'aller dans Préférences Système > TM pour cliquer sur le * i* d'information sur l'erreur de TM.


----------



## jipsun (11 Août 2009)

@FrançoisMacG ... MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI  

Bon donc j'ai réussi a utiliser ce petit soft indispensable et complémentaire a time machine "back in time", j'ai fait une restauration de ma dernière sauvegarde de mon hd externe dans un dossier sur mon disque TM, le seul à avoir suffisamment de place pour accueillir 229 giga qd même !!
Surtout que j'ai egalement 3 autres dossiers provenant de vieux disque soit 600gig ... euh oui je fais de la vidéo 

Bref j ai recup mes données mais je suis sans filet  la grosse flippe !!!

Il me reste 170 giga sur 1,5 Tera, il va donc falloir que j achète un autre HD que je transfert tout. 
Je viens de réactivé Time machine et hop 9,2 gig de sauvegarde, très mystérieux ce time machine quand même, j'ai juste rangé mon bureau depuis !!

une petite question : 
Avec tout ca et à l'arrivé du nouveau disque je vais certainement devoir effacer mon disque time machine pour ne pas avoir des sauvegardes en doublon de partout ... qu'est ce que tu en penses ??
Encore merci 
jpi


----------



## ketzal (11 Août 2009)

*FrançoisMacG;5178078]Je me demande ce que fait là le tomtom.Runner.app *

oui c'est bizarre car l'appli ne tournait pas

*En tout cas, essaie de réparer la partition TM avec utilitaire de Disque : tu fais glisser la partition-sparsebundle dans la colonne de gauche, pour cliquer sur Réparer le Disque.*

bah le TM n'apparaît pas dans l'utilitaire de disque, y'a que le DD du mac

*Une autre piste est d'aller dans Préférences Système > TM pour cliquer sur le  i d'information sur l'erreur de TM.*

heu j'ai pas trouver le "i"

désolé....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Août 2009)

Tu peux aussi continuer tes sauvegardes TM sur le nouveau DDE (il te suffit de cliquer sur _Changer de disque_ dans les PréfSystème), 
et conserver l'actuel en l'état (tu pourras toujours y naviguer avec l'item _Parcourir d'autres disques_ du Dock ou de l'horloge).

Mais si tu tiens à tes fichiers comme à la prunelle de tes yeux, il vaut mieux les dupliquer sur un second DDE (que tu connecteras le moins souvent possible, en laissant seulement le DDE dédié à TM branché en permanence) : un DDE, ça crashe aussi un jour&#8230;
Pour dupliquer ton actuel DDE, tu peux utiliser Utilitaire de Disque ou un logiciel de clonage (CarbonCopyCloner, SuperDuper, &#8230.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------




ketzal a dit:


> *En tout cas, essaie de réparer la partition TM avec utilitaire de Disque : tu fais glisser la partition-sparsebundle dans la colonne de gauche, pour cliquer sur Réparer le Disque.*
> 
> bah le TM n'apparaît pas dans l'utilitaire de disque, y'a que le DD du mac


C'est bien pour ça que tu dois aller le chercher sur le Bureau ou dans la fenêtre du Finder,
pour le glisser-déposer dans la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque.



ketzal a dit:


> *Une autre piste est d'aller dans Préférences Système > TM pour cliquer sur le  i d'information sur l'erreur de TM.*
> 
> heu j'ai pas trouver le "i"
> 
> désolé....


Pas de quoi : le *i* n'apparaît que quand TM détecte une erreur, pas à chaque fois que ça cafouille


----------



## ketzal (11 Août 2009)

Bon du coup, là ça commence à être sérieusement relou.

j'ai bien lancé l'utilitaire de disque afin de réparer la TC, avec le nom du fichier que tu m'avais donné "sparsebundle", mais là encore ça plante, à environ 80 % de la réparation effectuée.

si tu as d'autres pistes...:sleep:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Août 2009)

"Ça plante" : c'est le Mac qui gèle comme les autres fois = désactive TM dans ses Préférences Système, et recommence la réparation.
Ou c'est la réparation qui plante = là, ça devient relou. :mouais:


----------



## cltmtr (12 Août 2009)

bonjour a tous....je précise par avance que j'ai survolé ce blogue car l'historique est énorme !!!!


 j'ai eu il y a peu un plantage  (ecran blanc avec la pomme grise et l'horloge qui tourne et qui tourne....) impossible de le faire demarrer normalement !!! je decide ...et c'est la premiere fois sur quatre ans que j'effectue un BACKUP sur une sauvegarde time machine .
Et c'est là que commence les soucis....

*j'appuie sur "alt" au demarrage....
*je selectionne le cd d'installe de léopard....
*je selectionne la langue...
*je selectionne la sauvegarde léopard de time machine du 01/08/09...
*je lance en cliquant sur demarrer....et c'est parti pour 40minutes d'attente.

.....je finis par retaper mon unique et seul code d'accés.... et là filevault me bloque en m'indiquant comme bon nombre de personne sur ce blogue...."l'ouverture de la session du compte a échoué suite a une erreur.".... maintenant ... je suis en petard car j'ai fini par appeler le service apple pour un deblocage eventuel.... rien:rateau::rateau::rateau:

quelle est l'alternative si elle existe?????   merci d'avance pour toute(s) nouvelle(s) réponse(s) pertinante(s)..... merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Tu es le premier à raconter une telle histoire sur ce forum : elle est incroyable. 
= on peut activer FileVault sans s'en rendre vraiment compte, mais il faut exclure délibérément son dossier User dans les exclusions de Préférences Système pour ne pas le voir s'afficher à côté du sparsebundle FV, ou alors activer FV avant TM, pour arriver à ton résultat,
et ta péripétie n'est pas répertoriée dans les Apple Discussions 2009. 

Bref, ton mode de restauration TM était le bon, et on ne peut définitivement pas ouvrir un fichier FV sans avoir le mot de passe. 
Dans l'hypothèse d'un bug, tu peux :
- ou recommencer la restauration TM telle que tu l'as déjà faite
- ou tenter une Erase&Install en choisissant installer _A partir d'un autre Mac_ (= sur ta sauvegarde TM), avec tes coordonnées admin.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Août 2009)

Sur les Apple Discussions, est signalée une incompatibilité entre TimeCapsule, 10.5.8 et Mozy : le premier symptôme est une préparation interminable qui bloque toute nouvelle sauvegarde, 
et la solution donnée est de désinstaller Mozy.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Août 2009)

Ah euh, par contre, je viens de changer mon DD interne en faisant un clonage (enfin, c'est un gars de la FNAC qui l'a fait) tout marche au poil.
Sauf que Time Machine ne veut plus faire de sauvegarde automatique, il faut à chaque fois que je choisisse "Sauvegarder Maintenant" pour qu'il daigne sauvegarder.
Avez-vous des idées?

Merci


EDIT: Mince alors, il fallait réactiver Time Machine, et là, c'est bon 
Désolé


----------



## madoc1 (16 Août 2009)

Bonjour
de retour de vacances donc sans modifier mon mbpro time machine ne fonctionne plus.
impossible de sauvegarder.
il apparaît 
soit 
l'emplacement de stockage pour les copies de sauvegardes Time machine est introuvable
soit
Erreur de Time Machine
Impossible de monter l'image disque de sauvegarde

Il est à noter que le disk de data apparaît avec les fichier MBPRO XXXXXL_0017f2c7f45d.sparsebundle
mais ne s'ouvre pas.
Il affiche 
"Macbook Pro de pierre Opération non gérée sur la socket"
J'ai essayé de vérifier le sparebundle avec disk utility 
il ne peut pas le log affiche
n utilisant disk utility j'ai ce message après avoie essayé de réparer le sparebundle

"2009-08-16 16:31:57 +0200: [DUDiskController viewablePartitions] expecting DUDisk, but got nil"

que faire?

pour l'instant je sauvegarde sur un autre disk en USB cela fonctionne.

Il semble que le fichier sparebundle a  un problème

Si qqun a une idée ???


----------



## esolarc (16 Août 2009)

J'ai moi aussi mes petits problèmes avec Time Machine...

J'ai un disque externe NAS Buffalo LinkStation Live branché sur mon routeur que j'accède via WiFi et je voulais m'en servir comme support de sauvegarde pour Time Machine. 

Le problème est que si je vois bien mon disque réseau dans le Finder, section partagés, il n'est pas visible par Time Machine. 

Après enquête auprès d'un Apple Store et autres spécialiste je n'ai pas obtenu de réponse clair... l'un me disant que c'est parceque mon DD n'est pas formaté Mac, l'autre me disant que c'est parceque mon DD n'a pas le protocole AFP (ce qui n'est pas vrai il l'a !) et le dernier me disant que cela vient du fait que mon DD est branché via RJ45 ce qui n'est pas supporté par Time Machine... 

Quand est il en faite alors je peux ou je ne peux pas me servir de mon NAS Buffalo LinkStation Live comme support de sauvegarde de Time Machine ? ou vais je être obligé d'acheter un Time Capsule ?. 

D'avance merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (16 Août 2009)

esolarc a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi mes petits problèmes avec Time Machine...
> 
> J'ai un disque externe NAS Buffalo LinkStation Live branché sur mon routeur que j'accède via WiFi et je voulais m'en servir comme support de sauvegarde pour Time Machine.
> 
> ...



Je crois que c'est normal, vu que d'origine, c'est pas supporté, sinon, j'aurais pas trouvé un tuto ici


----------



## esolarc (16 Août 2009)

Merci pour l'info... je vais essayer de comprendre tout cela car la langue de Schakespear n'est pas mon fort  (en plus moi qui suis venu sur Mac pour sa soit disante intégration et m'affranchir des lignes de commande de Linux  )


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Août 2009)

esolarc a dit:


> Merci pour l'info... je vais essayer de comprendre tout cela car la langue de Schakespear n'est pas mon fort  (en plus moi qui suis venu sur Mac pour sa soit disante intégration et m'affranchir des lignes de commande de Linux  )



Mac, ça reste du UNIX 

Mais c'est vrai que c'est quand même dommage que TM ne prenne pas en charge les NAS par défaut.

Je vais te chercher un autre tuto en français.


EDIT:

&#8226; Un lien assez explicite
&#8226; Apple aurait déasctivé cette fonction: explications


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Août 2009)

madoc1 a dit:


> il apparaît
> soit
> l'emplacement de stockage pour les copies de sauvegardes Time machine est introuvable
> soit
> ...



http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3275?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## esolarc (17 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Mac, ça reste du UNIX
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que c'est quand même dommage que TM ne prenne pas en charge les NAS par défaut.
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup, voila des liens forts intéressant, surtout le dernier qui me refroidi un peu sur l'idée d'utiliser mon NAS... car l'atout important d'une sauvegarde c'est sa fiabilité, si on ne peut pas faire confiance en son système de sauvegarde cela devient dur... je crois que je vais acquerir un Time Capsule c'est plus sûrs...


----------



## baki (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un macbook pro unibody 15" 2,66.
Possédant déjà un iMac 24" 2,4 et un disque externe Silverdrive 320 go pour time machine.
J'ai voulu faire une restauration pour récupérer les données de l'imac sur le macbook pro.
Quand j'ai redémarré le macbook, je me suis retrouvé avec un dock rempli de points d'interrogation.
Une bonne partie de mes applications avait disparu.
Je me souviens d'avoir eu 1 ou 2 erreurs de sauvegarde durant le fonctionnement de time machine.
Est-cela l'origine du dysfonctionnement de la restauration.

Depuis, je réinstalle Leopard et vais effectuer une migration des données en connectant les 2 ordis.

Je voulais avoir votre avis.
Est-ce un problème récurrent de time machine.
L'origine est software (time machine) ou hardware (le silverdive qui a merdouillé)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Août 2009)

baki a dit:


> J'ai voulu faire une restauration pour récupérer les données de l'imac sur le macbook pro.



Bonjour,

On ne Restaure pas une archive TM d'iMac sur un MBP 
= on ne passe pas par l'application TM du MBP pour entrer les données de l'iMac.

= ou on utilise Assistant de Migration après avoir installé OS X sur le nouveau MBP,
ou on choisit _A partir d'un autre Mac_ en lançant l'installation sur le MBP avec le DVD.

Qu'as-tu fait au départ ??


----------



## ketzal (17 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> "Ça plante" : c'est le Mac qui gèle comme les autres fois = désactive TM dans ses Préférences Système, et recommence la réparation.
> Ou c'est la réparation qui plante = là, ça devient relou. :mouais:



réparation effectuée avec succès, mais ça fonctionne toujours pas 

je sais plus trop quoi faire, help !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Août 2009)

ketzal a dit:


> réparation effectuée avec succès, mais ça fonctionne toujours pas
> 
> je sais plus trop quoi faire, help !!!



Tu as essayé d'Entrer dans TM et d'accéder à tes anciennes sauvegardes ?
Tu te souviens de ce que tu as fait il y a dix jours, avant que ça commence à planter : installation, changement, 
Tu as regardé dans l'horloge TM de la Barre des menus à quel stade ça plantait ?
Et dans Console ?

Et tu peux lancer Moniteur d'activité > CPU juste avant de lancer TM : tu pourrais y voir le processus qui plante la Mac.


----------



## ketzal (17 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as essayé d'Entrer dans TM et d'accéder à tes anciennes sauvegardes ?
> Tu te souviens de ce que tu as fait il y a dix jours, avant que ça commence à planter : installation, changement,
> Tu as regardé dans l'horloge TM de la Barre des menus à quel stade ça plantait ?
> Et dans Console ?
> ...



par contre maintenant j'ai un petit "i" dans les préférences TM à côté de "sauvegarde la plus récente" avec Echec en rouge. et l'indication du "i" est "impossible de monter le volume de sauvegarde".

en fait j'avais il y a environ 1 mois stoppé les sauvegardes car quand je regardais des films via ma ps3 et vuze ça faisait ramer sérieusement l'affaire, et c'est quand j'ai voulu à nouveau faire des sauvegardes que le problème est survenu. Sinon je me souvient pas avoir modifié quoi que ce soit ou installé un logiciel, tout juste la dernière mise a jour de l'Os la semaine passée. 

sinon je vais regarder le moniteur d'activité lors de mon prochain test.


----------



## baki (17 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> On ne Restaure pas une archive TM d'iMac sur un MBP
> = on ne passe pas par l'application TM du MBP pour entrer les données de l'iMac.
> ...



J'ai démarré sur le macbook pro avec le dvd de leopard, et j'ai fait restauration 
à partir d'une sauvegarde time machine de mon disque externe.

De toutes façons, le disque dur de l'imac était presque plein et ralentissait la machine.
J'en ai profité pour faire le tri et rapatrier une partie des données "à la main" sur le macbook pro.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Août 2009)

ketzal a dit:


> par contre maintenant j'ai un petit "i" dans les préférences TM à côté de "sauvegarde la plus récente" avec Echec en rouge. et l'indication du "i" est "impossible de monter le volume de sauvegarde".



http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3275?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## djalouk (18 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Avec mon iMac intel, j'utilise un DD externe 1To où j'ai réservé 320go pour TimeMachine (la taille du DD de l'iMac donc) et le reste pour du stockage.

La partition TimeMachine est formatée en Mac OS journalisé et l'autre en NTFS (au cas ou je l'utilise sur un windows en déplacement ou autre)

Depuis quelques temps, je rencontre des soucis de sauvegarde, ça bloque, je suis obligé d'éteindre sauvagement le disque et ensuite lorsque je le rallume, je rencontre des problèmes, depuis quelques jours, impossible d'écrire sur la partition NTFS par exemple (je vais devoir me débrouiller pour transférer quelque part et formater...)

Etant donné qu'au final je ne vais pas vraiment transporter ce disque dur, est-ce bien utile de garder le format NTFS ? Je suppose que le format Mac OS sera plus fiable et performant ?

D'autre part, recommandez-vous de laisser quelques minutes le mac sans rien faire histoire de laisser TimeMachine faire sa sauvegarde, j'ai l'impression qu'il se perd s'il fait une sauvegarde alors que des écritures sont en cours sur le disque local. Mais dans ce cas, cela perdrait beaucoup de son intérêt, j'espère que j'ai tord.

Enfin, dois-je réserver un peu plus d'espace à la partition TimeMachine ?

Merci pour vos infos.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2009)

djalouk a dit:


> Etant donné qu'au final je ne vais pas vraiment transporter ce disque dur, est-ce bien utile de garder le format NTFS ? Je suppose que le format Mac OS sera plus fiable et performant ?
> 
> D'autre part, recommandez-vous de laisser quelques minutes le mac sans rien faire histoire de laisser TimeMachine faire sa sauvegarde, j'ai l'impression qu'il se perd s'il fait une sauvegarde alors que des écritures sont en cours sur le disque local. Mais dans ce cas, cela perdrait beaucoup de son intérêt, j'espère que j'ai tord.
> 
> ...



Si tu n'as aucune utilité d'avoir ton disque externe formaté en NTFS, alors formates-le en Mac OS Étendu (tout le disque), mais je ne sais pas si ça changera quelque chose 

Non, ça ne sert à rien de laisser le Mac sans rien faire, c'est justement à ça que ça sert, Time Machine: il sauvegarde en toute transparence. Mais tu pourrais peut-être vérifier le disque dur avec l'Utilitaire de Disque.

Pas besoin de réserver un peu plus d'espace si 320 Go te convient... J'ai lu quelque part qu'il était préférable que la partition TM soit 1,5X supérieure à la capacité totale de la partition à sauvegarder... m'enfin bon, sincèrement, j'men fout un peu


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Août 2009)

djalouk a dit:


> Depuis quelques temps, je rencontre des soucis de sauvegarde, ça bloque, je suis obligé d'éteindre sauvagement le disque et ensuite lorsque je le rallume, je rencontre des problèmes, depuis quelques jours, impossible d'écrire sur la partition NTFS par exemple (je vais devoir me débrouiller pour transférer quelque part et formater...)
> 
> D'autre part, recommandez-vous de laisser quelques minutes le mac sans rien faire histoire de laisser TimeMachine faire sa sauvegarde, j'ai l'impression qu'il se perd s'il fait une sauvegarde alors que des écritures sont en cours sur le disque local. Mais dans ce cas, cela perdrait beaucoup de son intérêt, j'espère que j'ai tord.
> 
> Enfin, dois-je réserver un peu plus d'espace à la partition TimeMachine ?



Tu peux essayer de désactiver TM (dans ses Préférences Système) pour voir si tu peux alors de nouveau écrire dans ta partition NTFS.

Une partition HFS+ (Mac OS étendu) est accessible à un Windows muni du logiciel MacDrive.

Si tu reformates ta partion NTFS, tu pourrais en profiter pour agrandir la partition TM : on conseille le plus souvent 1,5 fois la taille du Mac, 
mais ça dépend du degré de remplissage de ton Mac, de la taille des fichiers que tu manipules sur ton Mac (la video, ça pèse lourd), et de la longueur d'historique dont tu souhaites disposer dans ton archive TM 
= ça peut aller de 1 à 3 fois la taille du Mac.


----------



## djalouk (18 Août 2009)

J'ai désactivé TM et je ne peux toujours pas écrire sur la partition.

Merci pour vos infos, je vais repassé en Mac OS étendu.

Pour la taille de la partition TM, ça m'embête un peu ça voudrait dire créer une partition de 480go sachant que je voudrais garder le maximum de place pour le stockage. Mais le taux de remplissage de mon mac est d'environ 60% et je pense ne pas monter au delà de 80%. Je n'ai pas énormément de fichiers volumineux, plutôt de nombreux fichiers relativement petits (mp3/photos).

Pour la longueur d'historique, ça dépend aussi de ma fréquence de sauvegarde (je n'allume pas tous les jours de DD externe, d'ailleurs je devrais au final ça ferai de plus petites sauvegardes)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Août 2009)

djalouk a dit:


> le taux de remplissage de mon mac est d'environ 60% et je pense ne pas monter au delà de 80%.



Deux fois la taille du Mac serait mieux que 1,5.

Tu stockes directement sur la 2e partition du DDE, ou tu fais transiter par le Mac (et TM sauvegarde sur la 1ère) ?
Tu peux penser aussi à un second DDE, un jour


----------



## djalouk (18 Août 2009)

TM sur la première partition.
Stockage sur la deuxième dont les fichiers ne sont pas en doublon sur le disque local.
En clair, le contenu de la deuxième partition n'est ni dupliqué, ni sauvegardé.

Si j'avais su pour le dimensionnement de la partition TM, j'aurais pris 2To...


----------



## Kraft59 (18 Août 2009)

salut à tous
je possède un macbook depuis une quinzaine de jours et je n'arrive toujours pas à utiliser time machine avec mon disque dur (réseau) Lacie Network Space malgré plusieurs manips  
la commande 
$ defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1
ne change rien je ne vois toujours pas le disque dans time machine.

Je précise que le disque est bien visible dans le Finder

Une personne a eu le même problème que moi à la page 75 sans réponse ?


Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Cordialement


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Août 2009)

Kraft59 a dit:


> Une personne a eu le même problème que moi à la page 75 sans réponse ?



Salut à toi,

D'autres ont eu le même problème, me semble-t-il, dans d'autres sujets du Forum, 
et la réponse reste : ce n'est pas possible.
Un DDE Réseau, c'est fait pour communiquer avec l'Autre Monde, 
et TM ne veut que du Mac OS étendu journalisé. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------




djalouk a dit:


> En clair, le contenu de la deuxième partition n'est ni dupliqué, ni sauvegardé.



Tu ne tiens pas plus que ça à son contenu ? :affraid:


----------



## boubou777 (19 Août 2009)

bonjour,

je suppose que la question à déjà été abordée, voilà, est-il possible d'utiliser le DD externe relié sur l'imac pour time machine et l'utiliser pour la même raison sur un macbook pro ?

faut-il obligatoirement un time capsule pour sauvegarder 2 machines ?
exite-t-il un autre moyen ?

merci


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

Si cela se fait.... cela se fait sur deux partitions TM1 et TM2 de ce disque dur en tout cas. Et à mon avis sans brancher les deux macs en même temps sur le Disque externe. A mon avis....


----------



## boubou777 (19 Août 2009)

merci pour ta réponse,
mais que veux tu dire par "sans brancher les deux macs en même temps sur le Disque externe" ?


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

je veux dire sans les utiliser en même temps, chacun reliés par un cable Firewire ou SB2 au disque dur.


----------



## boubou777 (19 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> je veux dire sans les utiliser en même temps, chacun reliés par un cable Firewire ou SB2 au disque dur.



ben non pas du tout !
l'imac est fixe avec le DD branché dessus, la macbook se promene dans le reste de la maison
mais je sais pas si je peux avoir accès à ce disque pour m'en servir de time machine....

je dis ça car le MBP est en commande et n'est pas encore arrivé:rateau:, donc pas pu faire l'essai...


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

Si tu fais deux  partitions Time Machine cela devrait marcher. Sous les réserves indiquées.


----------



## boubou777 (19 Août 2009)

je pense que si le contact réseau se fait et est accepté pour TM, il ne sera pas nécessaire de partitioner le DD puisque la sauvegarde se sert du nom de la machine, j'aurai donc 2 dossiers distincs.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Août 2009)

La Time Capsule n'est pas partitionnée alors qu'elle accepte d'inscrire la sauvegarde TM de plusieurs Mac,
mais elle inscrit ces sauvegardes dans des images-disques, et non dans des dossiers.

A mon avis, ça va cafouiller avec deux Dossiers TM dans un seul Volume 
= l'application TM me paraît prévue pour fonctionner sur 1 Archive dans 1 Volume (partition ou image-disque).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Août 2009)

J'ai eu un doute, alors j'ai vérifié sur les Apple Discussions :


> 4. Can I use one TM disk to back up 2 or more Macs?
> 
> Yes, if it's big enough (see question #1). TM keeps track of which computer is which (by a hardware identifier, not computer name), so it will always keep it's backups for each Mac separate from each other.
> 
> ...



En français : oui, on peut sauvegarder deux Mac distincts sur une seule partition (chaque Archive TM repose sur les adresses MAC).
Mais c'est vivement déconseillé : 
-quand la partition sera pleine, chaque Dossier ne pourra trouver de l'espace libre qu'en détruisant ses fichiers les plus anciens (et c'est ennuyeux si ce Dossier est beaucoup plus récent que l'autre : il détruira des fichiers encore récents même s'ils sont les plus anciens) ;
- et si tu dois reformater la partition parce qu'une Archive TM foire, tu devras effacer l'autre Archive aussi (ou alors tu devras vider à la main cette Archive, et c'est fastidieux).


----------



## boubou777 (19 Août 2009)

donc mieux vaut faire 2 partitions...TM1/TM2


----------



## djalouk (20 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Si tu n'as aucune utilité d'avoir ton disque externe formaté en NTFS, alors formates-le en Mac OS Étendu (tout le disque), mais je ne sais pas si ça changera quelque chose
> 
> Non, ça ne sert à rien de laisser le Mac sans rien faire, c'est justement à ça que ça sert, Time Machine: il sauvegarde en toute transparence. Mais tu pourrais peut-être vérifier le disque dur avec l'Utilitaire de Disque.
> 
> Pas besoin de réserver un peu plus d'espace si 320 Go te convient... J'ai lu quelque part qu'il était préférable que la partition TM soit 1,5X supérieure à la capacité totale de la partition à sauvegarder... m'enfin bon, sincèrement, j'men fout un peu




Alors après avoir reformaté les 2 partitions en Mac Os Etendu, agrandi légèrement la partition TM (350go), j'ai toujours des soucis. Après plusieurs essais j'ai enfin réussi en ne lançant rien sur le mac à refaire la première grosse sauvegarde (170go). Puis ça a fonctionné normalement une journée, j'ai volontairement laisser le DDE allumé en permanence pour vérifier qu'il n'y avait pas de soucis.

Mais ce soir, ça recommence. La par exemple, la sauvegarde bloque sur "préparation de la sauvegarde", si je mets "arret de la sauvegarde" ça prend un temps fou ou alors ca ne s'arrete pas et bien sûr, impossible d'éjecter le disque correctement. J'ai éteins plusieurs fois le disque brutalement, la 2eme partition de stockage n'est pas altérée et je peux toujours écrire dessus, c'est déjà ça, par contre les sauvegardes TM...c'est pas gagné.

Pour info je suis sur un seagate baracuda 1to dans un boitier aluIce en fw800.

Des idées pour corriger ce problème ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Août 2009)

djalouk a dit:


> Alors après avoir reformaté les 2 partitions en Mac Os Etendu,
> 
> la sauvegarde bloque sur "préparation de la sauvegarde"
> 
> Des idées pour corriger ce problème ?



Mac OS étendu journalisé ? en schéma de partition GUID ?

Laisse la préparation se faire : à chaque fois que tu l'interromps, elle recommence de zéro

Si tu as un anti-virus, désactive-le.


----------



## djalouk (20 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mac OS étendu journalisé ? en schéma de partition GUID ?
> 
> Laisse la préparation se faire : à chaque fois que tu l'interromps, elle recommence de zéro&#8230;
> 
> Si tu as un anti-virus, désactive-le.



Oui pour Mac OS étendu journalisé.
Oui pour GUID.

J'ai reformaté et recommencé de zéro (toujours sans rien faire sur le mac, juste pour la première "grosse" save), et là ça vient de bloquer à 9go (environ 15min, donc en terme de vitesse, ça semble ok)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Août 2009)

9 Go, c'est presque 10 : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1550?viewlocale=fr_FR  :rateau:

Sinon, va voir là : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3275?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## djalouk (20 Août 2009)

Pour le premier lien, déjà fait et j'avais réussi une save complète après 2-3 tentatives.

2eme lien, c'est principalement avec l'utilisation de Time Capsule, ce qui n'est pas mon cas.

Mon souci c'est que ça bloque, et après si j'arrête la sauvegarde, je ne peux pas démonter proprement le disk (l'éjection ne fonctionne pas ou si j'essaie un formatage, la phase de démontage ne fonctionne pas). Je le coupe direct et je refais un formatage.

Après un 2ème essai, ça à bloqué à 17go....


EDIT :

Après désactivation de TM et formatage de la partition, j'ai juste voulu faire quelques essais, et bien je n'arrive déjà pas à éjecter proprement le disque...

Dois-je re-formater l'ensemble du DDE ?

Ca sent pas le pb matériel tout ça ? Dès que j'ai un souci et que je coupe le DDE directement, hop mon iMac se débloque. Pourtant la partition de stockage fonctionne très bien, c'est TM qui bloque.


----------



## bricbroc (21 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un DDE Réseau, c'est fait pour communiquer avec l'Autre Monde,
> et TM ne veut que du Mac OS étendu journalisé.


Je ne vois pas les choses tout à fait pareil...
Le DDE réseau est fait pour communiquer avec tout le monde.
Et c'est bien ce qui se passe puisque le finder sait le gérer, donc lecture/écriture sans problème sur notre disque réseau.
Par contre que TM nécessite du "Mac OS étendu journalisé", c'est possible, mais ça me donne l'impression suivante : "Achète donc une time capsule"...
Je suis un peu surpris que Time Machine ne soit pas capable de faire son boulot de sauvegarde sur un disque réseau spécifiquement dédié aux 2 mondes


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Août 2009)

djalouk a dit:


> Dois-je re-formater l'ensemble du DDE ?
> 
> Ca sent pas le pb matériel tout ça ? Dès que j'ai un souci et que je coupe le DDE directement, hop mon iMac se débloque. Pourtant la partition de stockage fonctionne très bien, c'est TM qui bloque.



Re-formater tout le Disque en schéma GUID est la suggestion du premier lien, pour éliminer toute trace de MBR.

Après, tu peux essayer de Réparer le Disque TM en faisant glisser la partition TM dans la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque,
et de virer le _com.apple.TimeMachine.plist_ (Préférences de la Bibliothèque de HD).

Tu n'as pas de hub, ou d'autre périphérique branché sur le Mac, qui puisse interférer ?


----------



## djalouk (21 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Re-formater tout le Disque en schéma GUID est la suggestion du premier lien, pour éliminer toute trace de MBR.
> 
> Après, tu peux essayer de Réparer le Disque TM en faisant glisser la partition TM dans la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque,
> et de virer le _com.apple.TimeMachine.plist_ (Préférences de la Bibliothèque de HD).
> ...



Pour donner le maximum d'info :

- la toute première fois où j'ai installé le DDE et activer Time Machine, tout a bien fonctionné, je n'étais même pas en schéma GUID.

- il y a 2 jours quand j'ai eu les problèmes, j'ai reformaté tout le disque avec schéma GUID et après 2-3 tentatives et en laissant tourner une nuit sans lancer aucun programme, j'ai pu faire une save complète (170go)

- hier plusieurs tentatives, ça bloquait au bout de 800mo, 9go, 600mo, 61mo, 6go pendant la préparation...bref c'est aléatoire. Par contre en terme de vitesse lors de la copie, c'est rapide.

- j'ai fais pas mal de coupures brutales du disque car très souvent, impossible de le démonter. J'ai constaté, mais à vérifier, qu'après une copie simple de données sur la partition TM (qui fonctionne bien) ou un formatage, impossible de démonter le disque.

- pensant que le problème venait peut être de la source, j'ai fais une vérification du disque local, j'ai eu une erreur (impossible de vérifier le disque), j'ai donc lancé une réparation des autorisations puis à nouveau une vérification, disque ok.

- pas de périphériques autre que souris clavier imprimante.

- pas de message d'erreur particulier dans la console.

- quand tu parles de _virer com.apple.TimeMachine.plist_ (Préférences de la Bibliothèque de HD), tu parles de l'exclure de la sauvegarde TM ?

Pour m'assurer que la partition est physiquement ok, je peux déjà m'amuser à la remplir totalement par une simple copie de fichier ?

Ensuite, je songe à formater totalement le disque et re tester la partition TM pour s'assurer que ça sauvegarde bien avant de copier à nouveau mes données dans la partition de stockage. Pour être sûr, faut-il faire un formatage avec mise à 0 ? ou effacement 7 passes ? autre ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Août 2009)

djalouk a dit:


> - quand tu parles de _virer com.apple.TimeMachine.plist_ (Préférences de la Bibliothèque de HD), tu parles de l'exclure de la sauvegarde TM ?
> 
> Pour être sûr, faut-il faire un formatage avec mise à 0 ? ou effacement 7 passes ? autre ?



Le virer, c'est le déplacer sur le Bureau (après avoir désactivé TM dans ses PréfSystème), et le mettre à la Corbeille si ça corrige le problème (après avoir réactivé TM dans ses PréfSystème).
Au vu de tes infos, ça risque fort de ne pas suffire&#8230;

Tu peux faire un efffacement sécurisé en 1 passe de tout le Disque (la "mise à 0"),
mais tu dois surtout faire un Partitionnement du Disque (qui efface tout, normalement,  en non sécurisé).


----------



## djalouk (21 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le virer, c'est le déplacer sur le Bureau (après avoir désactivé TM dans ses PréfSystème), et le mettre à la Corbeille si ça corrige le problème (après avoir réactivé TM dans ses PréfSystème).
> Au vu de tes infos, ça risque fort de ne pas suffire



Tu parles du dossier bibliotheque/preferences ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Août 2009)

djalouk a dit:


> Tu parles du dossier bibliotheque/preferences ?



Du dossier /bibliotheque/preferences (à la racine du HD, donc).


----------



## djalouk (21 Août 2009)

Ok quelles sont les préférences/paramètres qui sont stockés dans ce dossier ? (autant savoir avant de le supprimer...)

Merci pour toutes ces infos, je vais pouvoir tout reprendre de 0 ce soir.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Août 2009)

djalouk a dit:


> Ok quelles sont les préférences/paramètres qui sont stockés dans ce dossier ? (autant savoir avant de le supprimer...)



Rien d'important que tu ne doives ensuite reparamétrer dans PréfSystème>TM. 



J'ai ouvert mon plist avec PLE, 
et je découvre avec étonnement qu'y sont enregistrés les quelques trucs que j'ai pu charger par P2P : le manuel Apple de mon MB Pro, etc. :affraid:
= TM nous espionne


----------



## djalouk (21 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Rien d'important que tu ne doives ensuite reparamétrer dans PréfSystème>TM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intéressant, je soupçonne depuis longtemps que mon problème de TM provient du fait qu'il ne retrouve pas ses petits car j'avais des trucs qui transitent par p2p, depuis j'ai exclu de la sauvegarde le dossier en question mais il a peut être gardé des trucs dans ces fameuses préférences...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Août 2009)

TM sauvegarde dans mon plist le nom complet du fichier téléchargé en P2P, 
même si le fichier a été déplacé ou détruit ensuite.
Je précise que je charge sur mon Bureau, et que je ne me souviens pas avoir activé TM pendant un chargement P2P (je lance toujours TM en manuel).


A ta place, j'essaierais aussi de  désactiver TM pendant le chargement P2P, 
surtout si tu charges sur la 2e partition du DDE où tu as placé la partition TM : ça fait beaucoup de choses à faire passer en même temps dans un seul câble/port, et ça pourrait concourir à tes ennuis ?


----------



## djalouk (21 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> TM sauvegarde dans mon plist le nom complet du fichier téléchargé en P2P,
> même si le fichier a été déplacé ou détruit ensuite.
> Je précise que je charge sur mon Bureau, et que je ne me souviens pas avoir activé TM pendant un chargement P2P (je lance toujours TM en manuel).
> 
> ...



Non je charge en local. Et je fais la copie sur la partition de stockage ensuite. Je précise que maintenant, j'ai exclu le dossier de "transit" de la sauvegarde.

Comment tu fais du TM "manuel" tu actives/désactives à chaque fois dans les préférences TM ?

A ce moment là, s'il vaut mieux désactiver le p2p pendant la sauvegarde TM, alors il faut aussi désactiver tout ce qui peut faire de l'écriture disque = TM perd tout son intérêt et on en revient à ce que je disais, en gros allumer son mac, allumer son DDE, laisser faire la sauvegarde puis couper le DDE.


----------



## boubou777 (21 Août 2009)

achète un autre disque !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Août 2009)

djalouk a dit:


> Comment tu fais du TM "manuel" tu actives/désactives à chaque fois dans les préférences TM ?



J'ai désactivé TM une fois pour toutes dans PréfSystème, et je le lance manuellement une fois par jour environ (_Sauvegarder maintenant_ dans l'horloge de la barre des menus) : je produis peu de travaux de longue haleine (et quand je produis plus, je lance TM plusieurs fois sur la journée).

Pour le reste, je t'ai suggéré de désactiver TM si et seulement si tu téléchargeais (ou copiais) en même temps sur le même DDE/câble/port: sinon, Leopard et TM sont prévus pour le multitâche = ils sont capables de travailler sur plusieurs choses en même temps.

Et j'ai l'impression que même si tu exclus le dossier de "transit", TM pourrait peut-être bien enregistrer quand même le nom du téléchargement (en copiant un autre fichier).
= il y a peut-être un fichier pour le P2P qui est équivalent à ._ dvdcss_ pour les DVD rippés :  à vérifier par d'autres, ou une autre fois


----------



## vascri17 (22 Août 2009)

Comment fait on pour recuperer des photos a partir d'un dd de sauvegarde sous time machine.

quand je les récupère elles ne font plus que 40 K a la place de 4 M

merci
christian


----------



## djalouk (23 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'ai désactivé TM une fois pour toutes dans PréfSystème, et je le lance manuellement une fois par jour environ (_Sauvegarder maintenant_ dans l'horloge de la barre des menus) : je produis peu de travaux de longue haleine (et quand je produis plus, je lance TM plusieurs fois sur la journée).
> 
> Pour le reste, je t'ai suggéré de désactiver TM si et seulement si tu téléchargeais (ou copiais) en même temps sur le même DDE/câble/port: sinon, Leopard et TM sont prévus pour le multitâche = ils sont capables de travailler sur plusieurs choses en même temps.
> 
> ...



Il semble que le problème ne vienne pas de TM. 
J'ai voulu tester que le disque se formatait bien. J'ai recréé une seule partition et quand j'ai voulu faire une mise à 0 ensuite, j'ai une "Input/Output error". En revanche un effacement "simple" fonctionne et ensuite le disque se monte/démonte correctement.

A priori j'ai un problème d'écriture sur ce disque, ce qui expliquerai peut être les blocages TM.

Peut être un endroit endommagé suite à des coupures violentes ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Août 2009)

vascri17 a dit:


> quand je les récupère elles ne font plus que 40 K a la place de 4 M



Dans quel dossier de ton Mac résident tes photos (iPhoto Library, ou un autre) ?
Comment procèdes-tu ?

Ce ne sont pas des alias/vignettes que tu récupères, au lieu des originaux (regarde leurs Informations respectives) ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h16 ----------




djalouk a dit:


> A priori j'ai un problème d'écriture sur ce disque, ce qui expliquerai peut être les blocages TM.
> 
> Peut être un endroit endommagé suite à des coupures violentes ?



Sans DiskWarrior ni TechTool, tu ne peux que Réparer le Disque (externe-complet) : tu l'as fait ?


----------



## djalouk (24 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Sans DiskWarrior ni TechTool, tu ne peux que Réparer le Disque (externe-complet) : tu l'as fait ?



Non.

Dois-je utiliser les deux logiciels ? Si oui dois-je lancer une réparation avec disk warrior puis une avec Techtool ?
En résumé, comment procéder avec ces 2 logiciels ?

Parfois j'arrive à faire un formatage rapide (pas de mise à 0) et je constate que le disque se démonte correctement. J'ai retenté une save TM, ça se stoppe au bout de 50-100mo...

Mais des fois, après un formatage par exemple, il ne veut pas se démonter, des fois ça part en freestyle, j'ai des vérifications de disque qui n'avancent pas etc etc...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Août 2009)

Ce que je te suggérais, c'est d'utiliser Utilitaire de Disque en choisissant le Disque Externe (et non sa partition à la ligne du dessous et en retrait) avant de lancer _Réparer le Disque_, 
et de le faire plusieurs fois d'affilée s'il y a une erreur qui ne se corrige pas tout de suite.

Si tu as déjà cassé ta tirelire pour DiskWarrior ou TechTool, leur action est plus efficace sur le software du DDE, 
mais ils ne pourront rien sur un problème matériel.


----------



## djalouk (24 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce que je te suggérais, c'est d'utiliser Utilitaire de Disque en choisissant le Disque Externe (et non sa partition à la ligne du dessous et en retrait) avant de lancer _Réparer le Disque_,
> et de le faire plusieurs fois d'affilée s'il y a une erreur qui ne se corrige pas tout de suite.
> 
> Si tu as déjà cassé ta tirelire pour DiskWarrior ou TechTool, leur action est plus efficace sur le software du DDE,
> mais ils ne pourront rien sur un problème matériel.



Il me semble que lorsque la ou les partitions sont formatées, la vérification me dit que le disque est en bon état. Je re-teste ça ce soir.

Non je n'ai pas cassé ma tirelire pour diskwarrior ou techtool, je voulais savoir avant ce qu'il fallait faire avec ces logiciels.

Si les essais de ce soir ne donnent rien, je laisse tomber, SAV direct, j'ai acheté le disque il y a 2 mois chez MacWay, donc je vais pas passer plus de temps vu que le souci semble être matériel. Quand le disque semble être "bloqué", le mac freeze également. Par exemple si j'essaie d'éteindre ou redémarrer le mac alors que le disque "bloque", il ne se passe rien je n'arrive pas à démonter le disque etc, et si je coupe le disque, hop tout se débloque.


----------



## djalouk (25 Août 2009)

Après une semaine de vaines tentatives, rien à faire.
La vérification de disque est assez rapide et me dit que le disque et les 2 partitions sont en bon état.

Mais pas possible de formater avec mise à zéro et les sauvegardes Time Machine bloquent toujours.

Disque dur -> SAV.

Je doute que le problème vienne du boitier ou de la connectique car en fw800, la copie de fichier booste bien.

Affaire à suivre, merci pour votre aide, on peut pas dire qu'on a pas essayé !


----------



## Steph_7 (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai un mac book depuis peu et je fais au moins une grosse bourde par semaine et celle de cette semaine-ci à été de connecter mon disque dur externe (sur lequel il y avait deja pas mal de choses) à mon mac. J'ai lancé time machine qui comme prévu à bien fais une sauvegarde de mon ordi mais depuis je ne sais plus retrouver ce qu'il y avait sur mon disque externe. Alors ma question de novice désespérée est: est-ce que je peux récupérer mes données ou est-ce que le fait d'avoir lancer time machine a effacé ce qu'il y avait sur le disque avant?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2009)

Quand tu actives Time Machine, il efface le contenu du disque ou de la partition de disque que tu lui as affecté. Donc, s'il y avait des données dessus avant, elles sont perdues.


----------



## Steph_7 (27 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup de la réponse!


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2009)

Partition Time Machine en Mac OS X étendu non journalisée créée hier soir...

Pour le moment, le petit onglet "restaurer" quand je rentre dans TM est grisé, cela est-il normal?!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2009)

La partition TM doit être journalisée : Utilitaire de Disque devrait pouvoir  t'aider à changer ça.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La partition TM doit être journalisée : Utilitaire de Disque devrait pouvoir  t'aider à changer ça.



Celà entraîne la perte de données puisque reformatage non?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2009)

Non, tu as un bouton _Journalisation_ dans la barre d'outils d'Utilitaire de Disque, qui active la journalisation sans reformater, et donc sans effacer quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Non, tu as un bouton _Journalisation_ dans la barre d'outils d'Utilitaire de Disque, qui active la journalisation sans reformater, et donc sans effacer quoi que ce soit.



Merci beaucoup!
Donc l'onglet "Restaurer" grisé est normal avec le format que j'ai choisi ou non?
C'est ça qui m'interroge. Et aussi, je compte faire une clean install avec 10.6, est-ce une bonne idée, puisque c'est à ce moment que Time Machine entrerait en jeu...
Et pour le back-up c'est du glisser/déposer de fichier? =)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> l'onglet "Restaurer" grisé est normal avec le format que j'ai choisi ou non?
> je compte faire une clean install avec 10.6, est-ce une bonne idée, puisque c'est à ce moment que Time Machine entrerait en jeu...
> Et pour le back-up c'est du glisser/déposer de fichier? =)



Un onglet _Restaurer_ grisé serait parfaitement anormal en Journalisé : commence par journaliser&#8230;
Avant de te lancer dans 10.6, il te faut impérativement une archive TM qui soit restaurable. 

Il semblerait que TM ne continue à exploiter la même archive que si on fait une mise à niveau (et pas une clean install, où TM créerait une nouvelle archive) : sache-le.

Une archive TM peut être utilisée :
- pour restaurer tout le système (avec l'utilitaire de la barre des menus du DVD d'install 10.5)
- pour faire une migration à l'installation en clean install (menu _A partir d'un autre Mac_)
- pour utiliser l'Assistant de Migration après avoir créé un Compte sur une clean install
- pour Restaurer un élément précis quand on est Entré dans TM
- éventuellement pour copier un fichier de l'archive TM en y naviguant par le Finder.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

Merci bien, je vais m'y mettre tout de suite&#8230;!

Donc je peux me journaliser ma partition TM, mais la sauvegarde de 10.5 sera supprimée lorsque je basculerai sur SL?! Malgré le fait que je puisse faire migrer mes documents et sauvegardes lors de la clean install?!

Ai-je bon?!
Merci beaucoup en tout cas! 

EDIT-------------------------
Rebondissement, il m'indique que ma partition est effectivement journalisée&#8230;! Je suis pourtant sur d'avoir mis non journalisé!?! L'onglet restaurer est il par conséquent normal?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------

Je viens de finir ma sauvegarde d'aujourd'hui...

J'ai vériifié et d'après mon utilitaire et les informations du Disque Dur, je suis bien en Mac OS X journalisé&#8230;
Mais l'onglet de restauration reste indisponible!!?

Quel est le problème?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h12 ----------

Nouvel EDIT:

Je n'avais jamais sélectionné "Macintosh HD" dans l'onglet MacBook Pro&#8230; Et j'ai pu cliquer (si je le voulais) sur restaurer.

Mais en cliquant sur le dossier intitulé Macintosh HD dans l'onglet "MacBook Pro" dans la colonne de gauche, est ce que je vais restaurer l'ensemble du contenu de mon Mac?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

Pour que _Restaurer_ s'allume, il faut d'abord sortir de _Maintenant_ (bah oui, on ne restaure que des versions anciennes !), et ensuite sélectionner un item (fichier ou dossier).

Pour restaurer l'intégralité d'une sauvegarde TM, il faut passer par le DVD d'install (barre des menus après le choix de la langue, et aller à _Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde_).

Après une cleaninstall, la sauvegarde déjà existante persiste, mais il semblerait qu'une nouvelle soit alors créée : je n'en sais pas encore plus.


----------



## moebius80 (29 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Après une cleaninstall, la sauvegarde déjà existante persiste, mais il semblerait qu'une nouvelle soit alors créée : je n'en sais pas encore plus.



Si tu as d'autres infos, cela m'interesse car passer à Snow Leopard et perdre la fonctionnalité Time machine sur mes anciennes sauvegardes...je trouve ça très dommage....


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour que _Restaurer_ s'allume, il faut d'abord sortir de _Maintenant_ (bah oui, on ne restaure que des versions anciennes !), et ensuite sélectionner un item (fichier ou dossier).
> 
> Pour restaurer l'intégralité d'une sauvegarde TM, il faut passer par le DVD d'install (barre des menus après le choix de la langue, et aller à _Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde_).



OK, merci!
Et donc si je clique sur "Restaurer" après avoir choisi le dossier "Macintosh HD" dans l'onglet "MacBook Pro" à gauche dans les "Appareils", qu'est ce que celà va me restaurer?!

En fait pour tout te dire, je ne sais toujours pas si je fais une Clean Install ou pasje ne sais pas trop...! :rose:

Mais merci pour tes réponses déjà données en tout cas!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Et donc si je clique sur "Restaurer" après avoir choisi le dossier "Macintosh HD" dans l'onglet "MacBook Pro" à gauche dans les "Appareils", qu'est ce que celà va me restaurer?!



Ça, j'éviterais : il vaut mieux passer par le DVD d'install pour TOUT restaurer

= comment le Système peut-il fonctionner s'il s'efface et se restaure en même temps lui-même ?? :hein:
= c'est peut-être possible, mais ça doit être une source (au moins potentielle) d'ennuis (et de gros ennuis). :hein::hein::hein:


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

OK, d'accord! 

Et lorsque je restaure TOUT, je dois lui indiquer que c'est une partition Time Machine ainsi que son emplacement, mais Mac OS s'occupe de TOUT récupérer? Ou dois je aussi lui indiquer quoi restaurer?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

Il y a deux façons de Restaurer :


- l'une quand on est Entré dans TM et qu'on y navigue : là, je te conseille de ne restaurer que quelques éléments à la fois (et pas MacintoshHD d'un coup !) ;

- l'autre en démarrant sur le DVD d'install: là, ça restaure en une fois tout ton système, sans problème particulier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------




moebius80 a dit:


> Si tu as d'autres infos, cela m'interesse car passer à Snow Leopard et perdre la fonctionnalité Time machine sur mes anciennes sauvegardes..



Une Apple Discussion qui raconte la perte des anciennes sauvegardes 10.5 au passage en 10.6 :

ça survient surtout en clean install quand on renomme différemment son HD, bien sûr !

Mais ça semble pouvoir survenir aussi en upgrade, et des suggestions ont déjà été données :


> One said to unmount/eject the TM hard drive and then reconnect it and if that didn't work, reboot everything. Another said to use Disk Utility to repair the drive (not repair permissions). I think another said to sign in with another user account (create a new one if needed) to see if it would work. No idea if any of those suggestions will help or not.


(= démonter et remonter le Disque TM, débrancher tout puis Redémarrer+rebrancher, réparer le Disque TM, ou ouvrir une autre session)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------

Et puis, un truc sympa que nous amène SnowLeopard : 

au lieu de la simple mention _Préparation en cours_ (dans l'horloge de la barre des menus), on va voir s'afficher le pourcentage de réalisation de cette préparation

= on va pouvoir patienter tranquillement en cas de deep transversal "interminable" !


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup!!

Je crois avoir tout compris!!


----------



## moebius80 (29 Août 2009)

Oui si ca vient du nom ca peut paraitre logique....a voir...


----------



## Shylvune (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit doute à propos de Time Machine :
Pour qu'un DD soit utilisable avec TM, la seule condition est qu'il soit formaté en Hfs+ apparemment. Donc n'importe quel disque dur peut faire l'affaire, comme celui-ci ? http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/acheter/133481/WD-Passport-II-320-Go-USB-2-0-Black/

À ce propos, il n'y a besoin d'aucun utilitaire particulier pour reformater un DD ( NTS ou Fat32, je sais plus ) en Hfs+ avec SL ?

Et dernière question : TM est-il le moyen de sauvegarde le plus judicieux avec un MBP sachant que parfois, le disque dur ne sera pas connecté à l'ordinateur ( 5/10% du temps ) ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Shylvune a dit:


> À ce propos, il n'y a besoin d'aucun utilitaire particulier pour reformater un DD ( NTS ou Fat32, je sais plus ) en Hfs+ avec SL ?
> 
> Et dernière question : TM est-il le moyen de sauvegarde le plus judicieux avec un MBP sachant que parfois, le disque dur ne sera pas connecté à l'ordinateur ( 5/10% du temps ) ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



J'ai fait confiance à Seagate en achetant un FreeGo for Mac déjà formaté Time Machine par exemple
La solution TM est la plus simple. Mais une image disque est également possible! =)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

Shylvune a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un petit doute à propos de Time Machine :
> Pour qu'un DD soit utilisable avec TM, la seule condition est qu'il soit formaté en Hfs+ apparemment. Donc n'importe quel disque dur peut faire l'affaire, comme celui-ci ? http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/acheter/133481/WD-Passport-II-320-Go-USB-2-0-Black/
> 
> À ce propos, il n'y a besoin d'aucun utilitaire particulier pour reformater un DD ( NTS ou Fat32, je sais plus ) en Hfs+ avec SL ?
> ...



Formatage : HFS+ (Mac OS étendu journalisé) avec le choix du tableau de partition GUID dans les options
Sous Snow Leopard, a priori rien de changé par rapport aux autres félins. Donc il faut utiliser Utilitaire de disque (dans le dossier Utlitaires du dossier Applications).

Disque dur : n'importe lequel sauf les disques durs réseau. Et avec un MBP une Time Capsule est une solution intéressante car elle permet de sauvegarder en wi-fi donc sans avoir la TC branchée physiquement au Mac.

Si le disque dur n'est pas connecté en permanence au Mac - que ce soit en USB2, Firewire ou wi-fi - tu prends le risque que des fichiers ne soient pas sauvegardés et ne puissent donc être récupérés. Mais si c'est seulement 5 ou 10% du temps, le risque est réduit.


----------



## Shylvune (2 Septembre 2009)

L'intérêt principal du disque que j'avais repéré est qu'il est petit ( 2,5" ) et auto-alimenté par USB, pour pas trop cher, donc c'est plutôt pratique avec un MBP. 
Concernant les Time Capsule, je ne doute pas de la qualité et des différents aspects pratiques, mais autant d'espace ( 1To minimum il me semble ) ne servirait qu'à me faire dépenser plus...

Étant donné que je n'ai aucune données très précieuses dans l'immédiat, si je branche mon DD par exemple tout les soirs, TM me sauvegardera tout ce qui a été modifié dans la journée automatiquement ?

Je pense que ça sera tout, merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

J'ai reçu très récemment (il y a 40 minutes) un FreeAgent Go for Mac.
FW800/400 et USB2.0. Tout ce qu'il te faut. Dispo en 500/320 ou 250Go&#8230;

Compatible et préformaté HFS+ / Time Machine&#8230;! 
Très beau, et pas cher (87.5&#8364; avec FDP).


----------



## Davy (2 Septembre 2009)

Depuis la mise à jour de mon MacBook Pro 15 pouces, Time Machine a effectué une sauvegarde de 8Go environ. Par contre, lorsque je lance Time Machine, je n'ai plus accès à aucune sauvegarde !!! J'utilise une Time Capsule et pourtant les fichiers sont bien dedans, j'ai pu en récupérer un d'ailleurs.

Avez vous rencontré le même problème ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Septembre 2009)

Davy a dit:


> Depuis la mise à jour de mon MacBook Pro 15 pouces, Time Machine a effectué une sauvegarde de 8Go environ. Par contre, lorsque je lance Time Machine, je n'ai plus accès à aucune sauvegarde !!! J'utilise une Time Capsule et pourtant les fichiers sont bien dedans, j'ai pu en récupérer un d'ailleurs.
> 
> Avez vous rencontré le même problème ?



Je crois que j'ai un pb similaire...

Il sauvegarde bien, mais je n'ai pas les autorisations pour accéder aux sauvegardes qui ont étés faites sur Léopard.


----------



## Davy (2 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai un pb similaire...
> 
> Il sauvegarde bien, mais je n'ai pas les autorisations pour accéder aux sauvegardes qui ont étés faites sur Léopard.



Comment tu sais que c'est un problème de droits ? En fait, dans le mien, même les sauvegardes effectuées depuis la mise à jour en 10.6 sont inaccessibles par Time Machine. Si je vais "à la main" dans le Time Capsule, tout est pourtant bien là.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Septembre 2009)

Eh bien quand je fais un accès au disque dur à partir du Finder, au niveau de mon dossier utilisateur, il y a une icone de panneau interdit en bas à droite de chaque dossier. Quand je clique sur le dossier, il m'affiche un message me disant que je n'ai pas les autorisations requises pour accéder au dossier.
Si je fais CMD+I, et que je rajoute moi-même les autorisations, ça va. Mais si je fais "Appliquer à tous les éléments" (je l'ai fais hier) le Finder tourne dans le vide, comme si il s'occupait de l'opération, mais ça doit pas mettre deux heures, alors j'ai annulé.

De plus, si je fais CMD+I, je vois que dans les personnes autoriser en lecture et écriture, il y a une session "macbook" crée par un agent de la FNAC, chargé de changer mon disque dur, qui est administrateur, et qui a les droits en lecture et écriture, elle... Bizarre, non?


----------



## Davy (2 Septembre 2009)

Effectivement c'est bizarre, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le même comportement que sur le mien.

Pour ton changement de droits, l'application récursive peut prendre pas mal de temps si tu as beaucoup de fichiers.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

Shylvune a dit:


> Étant donné que je n'ai aucune données très précieuses dans l'immédiat, si je branche mon DD par exemple tout les soirs, TM me sauvegardera tout ce qui a été modifié dans la journée automatiquement ?)



Tu désactives Time Machine dans ses Préférences Système, une fois pour toutes,

et à chaque fois que tu branches ton DDE, tu cliques sur _Sauvegarder maintenant_ dans l'horloge de la Barre des Menus : tu peux le faire à ton gré (une ou deux fois par jour, ou tous les trois ou quatre jours, par exemple).

Le délai à ne pas dépasser est de deux semaines d'activité du Mac (au-delà, des problèmes peuvent survenir).
Et j'ai bien dit "d'activité" : pas de souci si tu éteins ton Mac pendant tes deux mois de vacances ! 


Ceci dit, je n'ai aucune confiance dans les DDE usb auto-alimentés, surtout quand il est question de booter dessus : mais ce n'est qu'un sentiment (plus qu'un avis) très personnel, et je crois comprendre que tu destines ce DDE exclusivement à TM (et donc, que tu ne booteras jamais dessus).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------




Davy a dit:


> Depuis la mise à jour de mon MacBook Pro 15 pouces, Time Machine a effectué une sauvegarde de 8Go environ. Par contre, lorsque je lance Time Machine, je n'ai plus accès à aucune sauvegarde !!! J'utilise une Time Capsule et pourtant les fichiers sont bien dedans, j'ai pu en récupérer un d'ailleurs.
> 
> Avez vous rencontré le même problème ?


J'ai croisé ton problème.

Eteins ton Mac et ton dde, débranche ton dde, rallume ton Mac, et rebranche ton dde : ça pourrait suffire.
Sinon, répare ton Disque en le glissant dans la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque. 


J'ai vu passer aussi le problème de TM passé en lecture seule avec SnowLeo : c'est aujourd'hui que macfixit est supposé passer en accès libre, et qu'on pourra de nouveau consulter l'article http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=20080609091558564
Mais la solution est peut-être encore ailleurs&#8230; 
Et la dernière remarque de Davy est très pertinente !


----------



## Davy (2 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'ai croisé ton problème.
> 
> Eteins ton Mac et ton dde, débranche ton dde, rallume ton Mac, et rebranche ton dde : ça pourrait suffire.
> Sinon, répare ton Disque en le glissant dans la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque.
> ...



Le pb, c'est que c'est une Time Capsule ;o)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

Une Time Capsule, ça se débranche aussi du secteur. Et ça se réinitialise aussi.

Et ça se répare en glissant le .sparsebundle dans la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque.


----------



## Davy (2 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Une Time Capsule, ça se débranche aussi du secteur. Et ça se réinitialise aussi.
> 
> Et ça se répare en glissant le .sparsebundle dans la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque.



Oui c'est vrai, mais à mon avis le pb ne vient pas là puisque j'ai bien accès aux fichiers présent dans l'image de backup de mon ordi présente elle même dans la Time Capsule. Mais bon, je vais faire le test, on ne sait jamais... ;o)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

Sur une Time Capsule, c'est à peine différent : le bouton _Changer de Disque_, ou relancer TM.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

Shylvune a dit:


> L'intérêt principal du disque que j'avais repéré est qu'il est petit ( 2,5" ) et auto-alimenté par USB, pour pas trop cher, donc c'est plutôt pratique avec un MBP.
> Concernant les Time Capsule, je ne doute pas de la qualité et des différents aspects pratiques, mais autant d'espace ( 1To minimum il me semble ) ne servirait qu'à me faire dépenser plus...
> 
> Étant donné que je n'ai aucune données très précieuses dans l'immédiat, si je branche mon DD par exemple tout les soirs, TM me sauvegardera tout ce qui a été modifié dans la journée automatiquement ?
> ...



Time Machine ne fait de sauvegardes que quand le disque dur est connecté. Donc si tu le branches tous les soirs, il fera une sauvegarde de toutes les modifications apportées au contenu que tu lui as donné à sauvegarder, les éléments rajoutés ou modifiés dans la journée, depuis la dernière connexion du disque dur (la veille donc). 

Tant que le disque dur reste connecté, Time Machine fait ses sauvegardes (toutes les heures). Et si tu débranches le disque dur alors que Time Machine est en train de faire une sauvegarde, la sauvegarde s'arrête et reprend quand tu reconnectes le disque dur.


----------



## Davy (2 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Sur une Time Capsule, c'est à peine différent : le bouton _Changer de Disque_, ou relancer TM.



Je n'avais pas remarqué, mais, effectivement, au 2nd lancement de Time Machine, ça fonctionne correctement. J'ai relancé la Time Capsule mais rien y fait. Je vais tenter une réparation de l'image (j'y crois moyen...).


----------



## arkhos (3 Septembre 2009)

Concernant la compatibilité time machine/boot camp : si j'installe windows via boot camp, time machine effectura t'il des sauvegardes de ma partition windows et sera elle capable de les restaurer correctement si besoin (en cas de crash winows par exemple ...) ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

Non (le sujet a été abordé hier dans un autre topic du forum) : il faut passer par le soft Winclone.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h28 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'ai vu passer aussi le problème de TM passé en lecture seule avec SnowLeo : c'est aujourd'hui que macfixit est supposé passer en accès libre, et qu'on pourra de nouveau consulter l'article http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=20080609091558564



Macfixit est en accès libre : pour un DDE Time Machine en lecture seule, on peut
- débrancher et éteindre, puis rebrancher et rallumer
- cocher _Ignorer les autorisations du Volume_
- lancer un sudo nouchg sur le DDE (ça le déverrouille, et on peut ou y accéder ou modifier enfin les autorisations).


----------



## SenorGabacho (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question, est ce que depuis votre passage à Snow Leopard votre historique Time Machine a été effacé ?

Je m'explique, j'ai installé Snow Leopard en début de semaine. 
Sur un de mes postes j'ai formaté le disque pour réaliser une clean-install. J'ai ensuite récupéré mon compte avec l'assistant de migration. Sur une autre machine j'ai simplement fait la mise a jour de Leopard.
Dans les deux cas time machine a effacé les anciennes sauvegardes "Leopard" sur le disque de la time capsule puis a enregistré une toute nouvelle sauvegarde. Je n'ai donc plus aucun historique ... je trouve ca étonnant. 

Merci d'avance,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

Tu es loin d'être le seul : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2132636&tstart=0

A priori, tes anciennes sauvegardes n'ont pas été effacées de la Capsule, mais un second .sparsebundle y a été créé : tu peux encore naviguer dans le premier par "Parcourir d'autres Disques TM" du Dock et de la barre des Menus (Alt-clic).

Une bidouille qui a pu fonctionner pour certains dans des cas un peu semblables, et que je ne garantis pas : désactiver TM, mettre le .sparsebundle2 à la Corbeille, et cliquer tout de suite après sur _Sauvegarder maintenant_ dans la barre des Menus. :hein:


----------



## SenorGabacho (3 Septembre 2009)

Merci bcp,

Je vais regarder ça, et essayer d'y trouver une solution.
Cependant de mémoire, j'ai bien qu'un seul .sparsebundle par machine sur le disque de ma time capsule. Il faut quand même que je vérifie.
En tout cas merci !


----------



## Davy (3 Septembre 2009)

C'est bizarre sur le forum Apple le problème est marqué "résolu", alors que personne n'a trouvé de solution...


----------



## P-Adrien (3 Septembre 2009)

bonjour,
je ne sais pas si mon pb a déja été abordé, mais j'ai la flemme de lire les 100 premières pages du fil... dsl d"avance
je viens de configurer Time Machine et de faire quelques sauvegardes avant d'installer SL, et je suis un peu perdu, car quand je vais dans "entrer dans time machine", j'ai donc bien une suite de fenètres, mais elles sont toutes vides !!!
ce sont des fenètres "bureau", mais avec aucun élément à l'intérieur, et donc je ne peux pas voir l'état de mon disque dur à ces moments la !
et en effet, dans mon dossier utilisateur, il y a toutes les icones, ainsi que l'icone "bureau" qui est vide
comment faire pour que time machine affiche mon dossier utilisateur à la place du "bureau"? parce que là je ne peux pas du tout avoir accès à l'état de mon disque dur au moment des différentes sauvegardes...
merci !


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Tu peux naviguer depuis Time Machine dans tes dossiers&#8230;
Et si tu n'as en ce moment rien en documents sur ton bureau, c'est normal qu'il soit vide. 
En effet, disques durs montés sur le bureau ne sont pas représentés dans TM.

2 photos à l'appui pour te l'illustrer.

Voilà une photo de mon écran donc de mon bureau.







Voilà celle affichée dans Time Machine:


----------



## P-Adrien (3 Septembre 2009)

merci pour ta réponse
mais chez moi, je n'ai pas la barre latérale, et je ne peux cliquer nulle part pour la faire apparaitre... : 
(j'ai mis une photo, j'espère que ça va marcher...)
alors comment faire apparaitre cette barre latérale ?
merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

Davy a dit:


> C'est bizarre sur le forum Apple le problème est marqué "résolu", alors que personne n'a trouvé de solution...


La coutume sur les Discussions Apple est que ce soit celui qui ouvre la Discussion qui décide si son problème est résolu : l'initiateur de ce topic a été content de pouvoir retrouver ses anciennes sauvegardes avec Alt-Entrer dans TM.
Tant pis pour ceux qui suivent, même s'ils ont un problème approchant mais non résolu&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h44 ----------




P-Adrien a dit:


> alors comment faire apparaitre cette barre latérale ?


Clique sur le bouton ovale en haut et à droite de la barre supérieure de la première fenêtre de TM.
Ou clique sur l'icône Finder du Dock juste avant d'Entrer dans TM.


----------



## P-Adrien (3 Septembre 2009)

ça ne fait stricitement rien quand je clique sur le bouton ovale... il devient bleu un instant et c'est tout
mais je viens de me rendre compte que lorsque j'ai une fenètre active sur le bureau (applications par exemple) et que je vais dans "entrer dans time machine", et bien toutes mes sauvegardes time machine se mettent sur la fenètre en question (application ici)
donc mon problème est quasi réglé ! sauf pour cette barre latérale...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

Le dernier que j'ai vu qui avait perdu sa barre latérale en naviguant dans TM, l'avait masquée sur son Finder avec son bouton ovale : le fais-tu ? 

L'autre façon de s'en sortir est de faire un clic droit (ou un Cmd-clic) sur le mot _Bureau_ dans la barre supérieure de la fenêtre TM : ça permet de naviguer vers le dossier parent, et donc de sortir de l'impasse. 

Mais, comme tu l'as remarqué, l'idéal est de partir (dans le Mac) de l'endroit qu'on veut explorer dans TM.


----------



## arkhos (4 Septembre 2009)

Petite queston, y a moyen de limiter la place qu'emploi time machine sur un disque dur ? Par exemple, imaginons que j'ai un dique de 1 To et une machine avec un disque interne de 500 Mo, y a moyen de dire à time machine de me laisser quoi qu'il se passe au moins 400 Go sur le 1 To du disque externe libre de toute sauvegarde ?


----------



## Davy (4 Septembre 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> Petite queston, y a moyen de limiter la place qu'emploi time machine sur un disque dur ? Par exemple, imaginons que j'ai un dique de 1 To et une machine avec un disque interne de 500 Mo, y a moyen de dire à time machine de me laisser quoi qu'il se passe au moins 400 Go sur le 1 To du disque externe libre de toute sauvegarde ?



En créant une image de 600Go sur ton disque de 1To et en l'utilisant pour TM ça devrait fonctionner, le problème, c'est que tu devra la monter "à la main" avant de lancer la sauvegarde. Sinon utiliser un petit script.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2009)

Davy a dit:


> En créant une image de 600Go sur ton disque de 1To et en l'utilisant pour TM ça devrait fonctionner, le problème, c'est que tu devra la monter "à la main" avant de lancer la sauvegarde. Sinon utiliser un petit script.


Cela ne me semble indispensable que si tu as créé une image-disque de faible densité (sparsebundle) : une image-disque classique enfermera ses 600 Go même démontée, non ?


Le plus simple me paraît de partitionner à la volée le DDE : Utilitaire de Disque fait ça très bien sur Leopard (et presque sans aucun danger si on désactive TM avant de repartitionner le DDE = il est vivement conseillé de quitter toutes les applis pouvant utiliser le DDE avant le repartitionnement).


----------



## arkhos (4 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le plus simple me paraît de partitionner à la volée le DDE : Utilitaire de Disque fait ça très bien sur Leopard (et presque sans aucun danger si on désactive TM avant de repartitionner le DDE = il est vivement conseillé de quitter toutes les applis pouvant utiliser le DDE avant le repartitionnement).


 
J'ai envisagé le partitionnage mais mon choix de disque risque d'être une time capsule (non partitionnable si je me souviens bien)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> J'ai envisagé le partitionnage mais mon choix de disque risque d'être une time capsule (non partitionnable si je me souviens bien)



Il faut une grosse bidouille pour y parvenir,
mais on peut brancher un DDE en filaire sur la Capsule.


----------



## Yahou (7 Septembre 2009)

Je n'arrive pas, dans la forêt des message sur TM à trouver la réponse. Je suis désolé de poser cette question stupide de débutant, mais voilà

Je me suis mis à Time Machine récemment, car j'ai Leopard à la maison sur mon macbook. Je cherche ce matin à récupérer un document que j'ai travaillé sur mon MacBook pendant les vacances afin de le copier sur mon Mac (G5 et Tiger) au bureau, mais TM ne me donne que des alias. Il me demande d'insérer le disque où se trouve le document. Il ne conserve donc absolument rien en dehors du Mac sur lequel on a travaillé?

merci de toute aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Septembre 2009)

Yahou a dit:


> TM ne me donne que des alias. Il me demande d'insérer le disque où se trouve le document. Il ne conserve donc absolument rien en dehors du Mac sur lequel on a travaillé?



TM conserve les alias, 
et un alias est un lien, pas le fichier original.

TM ne sauvegarde pas les Volumes externes qui ne sont pas en Mac OS étendu (HFS+) : si le fichier original était sur un disque externe FAT-32, il n'a pas pu être sauvegardé.


----------



## PoTo (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjours 

Je vient de m'acheter un macbook pro, c'est mon premier mac. 

Je souhaiterai utiliser l'application Time Machine sur mon disque dur multimédia, c'est possible?

Information disque dure:
M menup
MEDIADISK LX Series
Formaté en usine en FAT 32

Il me demande de formater mon disque dure.
Je crains que mon disque dure ne marche plus en multimédia, si je le formate.

Merci


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2009)

Problème de lecture, de vue? 



PoTo a dit:


> Formaté en usine en FAT 32





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> TM ne sauvegarde pas les Volumes externes qui ne sont pas en Mac OS étendu (HFS+) : si le fichier original était sur un disque externe FAT-32, il n'a pas pu être sauvegardé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2009)

PoTo a dit:


> Je crains que mon disque dur ne marche plus en multimédia, si je le formate.


Et tu as parfaitement raison de le craindre : c'est ce qui se passerait. 

TM ne sauvegarde pas les fichiers écrits sur un DDE en FAT-32, 
et par ailleurs, ne sauvegarde que sur une partition Mac OS étendu (HFS +).


----------



## DarkPeDrO (8 Septembre 2009)

Pour qu'un Disque Dur Multimédia fonctionne toujours en multimédia avec Time Machine, il faudrait qu'il soit formaté déjà en HFS + à l'achat, ou que ce soit marqué "Compatible Mac" sur la boite.


----------



## yul (13 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Juste une petite question sur Time Machine, y a t'il moyen de diminuer le nombre de sauvegarde faite par TM, ou du moins les espacer, car TM fait une sauvegarde chaque heure ..... Je n' ai trouvé aucune commande dans les préférences systême, ni même dans l' application TM ????


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

C'est automatique pour TM&#8230; Mais celles ci ne sont sauvegardées que 24heures&#8230;! 
Ou alors tu joues avec ton terminal si tu t'en sens capable...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Septembre 2009)

Ou alors tu passes par un logiciel tiers : TimeMachineScheduler, et surtout le multiparamétrable TimeMachineEditor.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ou alors tu passes par un logiciel tiers : TimeMachineScheduler, et surtout le multiparamétrable TimeMachineEditor



Oui, ça c'est moins casse-cou on va dire!


----------



## marco99 (14 Septembre 2009)

je rebondis sur la question d'arkhos un peu plus haut :
j'ai essayé cette manipulation consistant à partitionner le disque dur via l'utilitaire de disque.
le problème c'est que même en ayant désactiver time machine, celui-ci se met en route dès que l'utilitaire de disque commence à partitionner le disque.
Et fait planter le "partitionnage" (je sais pas si c'est très français ça...).
Quelqu'un aurait une solution pour empêcher time machine de se lancer malgré tout ?

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h02 ----------

"en ayant désactivé time machine" c'est mieux


----------



## arkhos (14 Septembre 2009)

petit problème que j'ai avec time machine : je laisse souvent mon mac branché la nuit (pour convertir des dvd ou des vidéos pour mon ipod par exemple) et souvent à mon réveil, time machine tente de lancer des sauvegardes énormes 8/10 Go alors que rien n'a changé pendant la nuit (sauf dans les fichiers que j'ai exclu de la sauvegarde). Si j'arrête la sauvegarde et que je reboote, la sauvegarde qu'il tente juste après redeviens normale (200/300 Mo). 

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer pourquoi ça me fait ce coup la et comment résoudre le problème (type un répertoire fichier temporaire à bloquer par exemple)

ps : les pplis que je fais tourner de nuit sont ffmpegx, handbrake (dans les deux cas les fichiers sources et cibles sont exclus de la sauvegarde time machine), eyeTV (le fichier ou eye tv sauvegarde les enregistrement est aussi exclu)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2009)

marco99 a dit:


> même en ayant désactivé time machine, celui-ci se met en route dès que l'utilitaire de disque commence à partitionner le disque.
> Et fait planter le "partitionnage"



Le partitionnement nage : comment as-tu désactivé TM ? (le gros bouton dans Préférences Système ?) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------




arkhos a dit:


> comment résoudre le problème (type un répertoire fichier temporaire à bloquer par exemple)



Sous Leopard, tu peux identifier les fichiers sauvegardés avec Back-in-Time ou TimeTracker, ou GrandPerspective.
Ou tu peux lancer fseventer pendant que tes logiciels de conversion travaillent, pour savoir où ils écrivent des fichiers : pendant un temps, Handbrake écrivait de gros logs dans la Bibliothèque de la Maison, mais je crois me souvenir que ce ne sont plus maintenant que des fichiers temporaires

Sous Snow Leopard, il te faudra un de ces trois softs qui soit compatible avec lui, 
et là encore, je n'ai pas de détail plus précis à te donner.

Merci de nous dire ce que tu auras trouvé.


----------



## corso (14 Septembre 2009)

J'ai pour ma part des problèmes d'affichage avec Time Machine et Snow leopard.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a rencontrer le même problème et l'a-t-il résolu (ou alors c'est normal ?).


----------



## marco99 (15 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le partitionnement nage : comment as-tu désactivé TM ? (le gros bouton dans Préférences Système ?)
> 
> j'ai désactivé depuis le panneau de contrôle de Time machine.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Septembre 2009)

marco99 a dit:


> FrançoisMacG a dit:
> 
> 
> > Le partitionnement nage : comment as-tu désactivé TM ? (le gros bouton dans Préférences Système ?)
> ...



Essaie de mettre le fichier com.apple.TimeMachine.plist (du dossier HD/Bibliothèque/Préférences) sur le Bureau après avoir désactivé TM, 
et ensuite, d'essayer de partitionner à nouveau : 
tu remettras éventuellement le fichier à sa place ensuite (il contient tous tes réglages de TM dans PréfSystème). :hein:

Ou encore de débrancher du secteur et du câble le DDE, puis de le rebrancher.

Ou finalement, de Changer de disque pour Aucun (dans les PréfSystème) avant de partitionner, et d'y remettre ensuite la partition ainsi créée.


----------



## marco99 (16 Septembre 2009)

merci je vais tenter ça.


----------



## kilian66 (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, je viens de changer le disque interne de mon macbook et par la même occasion j'ai installé Snow Léopard. Tout c'est bien passé et ma vie à continuée. 
J'ai lancé une sauvegarde avec time machine sur le disque dur externe comme à mon habitude. Vers 17Go sur 45 de sauvegarde il me dit que le disque a été retiré sans éject et depuis il me dit que c'est un volume illisible.
Sauvez moi j'ai toutes les sauvegardes de ma vie à l'intérieur help help help


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2009)

kilian66 a dit:


> il me dit que le disque a été retiré sans éject et depuis il me dit que c'est un volume illisible.



Ouvre Utilitaire de Disque, fais glisser ta partition TM dans la colonne de gauche, sélectionne-la, et clique sur Réparer le Disque : avec un peu de chance, ça ira.

Dans le cas contraire, pense à DiskWarrior (dans sa dernière version, compatible SL).


----------



## kilian66 (16 Septembre 2009)

je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne car en bidouillant, j'avais créé une partition vide, on dirait qu'il ne vise que cette partition et pas le disque complet qui ne semble pas lisible pour le mac


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2009)

Vérifie d'abord que le partitionnement du disque est bien en GUID : l'information s'affiche en bas d'Utilitaire de Disque..
Et puis resélectionne la bonne partition dans Préférences Système > TM > Changer de disque.


----------



## kilian66 (16 Septembre 2009)

je suis bien en GUID, l'ordinateur ne voit que la partition. Je pense que je vais aller voir ça en boutique. Dernière chose, où puis je savoir si le disque est vide ou pas? savoir si time machine m'a effacé le disque où si mes données sont toujours à l'intérieur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------

lorsque je fais pomme I, il me donne : 
Capacité 499,76
Dispo : 499,32
Utilisé 447,8 Mo sur le disque

Sachant que c'est l'info de la partition.
Es-ce un manque de visibilité ou est-il réellement vide?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2009)

Tes données brutes sont toujours à l'intérieur, mais inaccessibles : la partition est vue comme vide.

Il te faut reconstruire le Répertoire pour les retrouver : ça pourrait se faire avec Utilitaire de Disque ou DiskWarrior, ou en SAV.


----------



## kilian66 (16 Septembre 2009)

J'ai déposé mon disque externe en boutique : 
1 - tout est perdu =  et temps perdu depuis 15ans de stockage
2 - Ils récupèrent = 90 l'heure passée + 120 pour un autre disque externe pour double sauvegarde.

Merci Time Machine pour m'avoir aidé à perdre toute mes sauvegardes!!!! (le comble :mouais


----------



## DarkPeDrO (16 Septembre 2009)

kilian66 a dit:


> J'ai déposé mon disque externe en boutique :
> 1 - tout est perdu =  et temps perdu depuis 15ans de stockage
> 2 - Ils récupèrent = 90 l'heure passée + 120 pour un autre disque externe pour double sauvegarde.
> 
> Merci Time Machine pour m'avoir aidé à perdre toute mes sauvegardes!!!! (le comble :mouais



Dans la mesure du possible, pour éviter le même cas de figure dans le futur, si tu as un autre disque dur externe, tu peux créer un clone de ton ordinateur, clone que tu mettras régulièrement à jour (genre 1 fois par semaine à 1 fois par mois) en plus de ta sauvegarde Time Machine.
Cela fait une sécurité de plus


----------



## guilio_19 (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir !

Depuis hier j'ai un pti soucis avec ma "machine" ^^.
Voilà la situation. J'ai un macbook et un DD externe autonome de 500Go. J'ai partitionné le disque en 2 partition de 250 dont l'une est donnée à time machine. la première sauvegarde date du premier septembre, avec une petite trentaine de sauvegarde depuis. Jusqu'à maintenant aucuns soucis, mais depuis hier soir, lorsque je branche le disque, la sauvegarde se met en route automatiquement (ou même si je lui demande) mais après quelques secondes la sauvegarde s'arrete et ce messages s'affiche : 







Chez moi le problème n'est pas temporaire donc ^^. Et la réparation de l'utilitaire de disque se fait correctement SAUF ! 






ce dernier petit message que je ne comprend pas du tout.

Merci d'avance de votre aide !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2009)

guilio_19 a dit:


> ce dernier petit message que je ne comprend pas du tout.



Je ne le comprends pas plus que toi,
mais tu as une ligne verte de succès de la réparation (et pas de ligne rouge d'échec) :

alors, lance une sauvegarde manuelle de TM (Sauvegarder maintenant du Dock ou de la Barre des menus), et tout devrait aller très bien. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------




kilian66 a dit:


> 2 - Ils récupèrent = 90 l'heure passée + 120 pour un autre disque externe pour double sauvegarde.


DiskWarrior doit coûter dans les 90 , et même si tu ne récupères pas tout, tu devrais pouvoir récupérer un bonne partie de tes fichiers.

Les DVD foirent, les DDE grillent, les OS et les sauvegardes en ligne ont des gags : une double sauvegarde me semble indispensable quand on tient beaucoup à ses données.


----------



## guilio_19 (16 Septembre 2009)

Oui j'ai bien vue la ligne de succès, mais j'ai beau relancer la sauvegarde encore et encore ça fait toujours la même chose... j'ai même fait plusieurs fois la réparation.

PS : quand je fais la sauvegarde le calcul des modifs se fait correctement, mais dès que le transfert commence PAF... 37ko et ça plante.

Merci de ta réponse !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2009)

guilio_19 a dit:


> Oui j'ai bien vue la ligne de succès, mais j'ai beau relancer la sauvegarde encore et encore ça fait toujours la même chose...


Ce n'était donc pas qu'une inquiétude 

Vérifie que ton DDE est bien en schéma GUID dans Utilitaire de Disque (une recherche sur les partitions de prise en charge du démarrage m'amène à des sujets qui parlent de MBR, et Time Machine déteste le MBR).

Si c'est bien du GUID, essaie de changer le disque de sauvegarde (dans Préférences Système) pour Aucun, puis de resélectionner ta partition TM. :hein:

Ou alors, un problème de câble-branchement-port-hub-périphérique ??


----------



## guilio_19 (16 Septembre 2009)

Pour le schéma, je suis bien en "tableau de partition GUID"
pour le reste de ta phrase j'ai pas compris ^^

J'ai essayé de changer de disque puis revenir, toujours la même chose

j'ai aussi changé de file (USB 2.0) et de port (2 port différents sur MB 13" unibody)

Ah oui et je suis sous SL

Encore merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2009)

guilio_19 a dit:


> pour le reste de ta phrase j'ai pas compris ^^



MBR est un autre schéma de partition, qui est incompatible avec TM.

Une autre manuvre : désactiver TM, naviguer dans la partition TM à partir du Finder, mettre la dernière sauvegarde à la Corbeille (la sauvegarde la plus récente), et relancer une sauvegarde manuelle de TM.


----------



## guilio_19 (16 Septembre 2009)

Non plus (((((((
Je désespère...
encore merci "françois" ^^


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2009)

J'ai fini par retrouver un article traitant de ton problème "une erreur est survenue lors de la copie de fichiers" : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=9659287&#9659287

Il y est suggéré d'aller faire un tour dans l'utilitaire Console (Fichiers log > systemlog : recherche sur backupd) pour trouver un fichier qui refuserait d'être sauvegardé par TM (erreur 36 ou 12), et de l'effacer du Mac ou de l'exclure dans les Préférences de TM.
Et si un nouveau fichier bloque encore TM, de faire ensuite un full reset : désactiver TM et désélectionner la partition TM, détruire le com.apple.TimeMachine.plist, réactiver TM (avec ses exclusions et sa partition), et lancer une sauvegarde.

S'il y a de multiples fichiers qui bloquent,  réparer le Disque aussi sur le Mac, et exclure la partition TM de l'anti-virus et de Spotlight.


Je repars voir dans les articles sur SL s'il y a encore autre chose à faire


----------



## corso (17 Septembre 2009)

corso a dit:


> J'ai pour ma part des problèmes d'affichage avec Time Machine et Snow leopard.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a rencontrer le même problème et l'a-t-il résolu (ou alors c'est normal ?).



Personne n'a le même problème ?


----------



## guilio_19 (17 Septembre 2009)

Haaaaaallelujah ! Enfin ça fonctionne ! Bon je vous explique ce qu'il s'est passé.

J'ai donc ouvert la console et cherché comme françoisMacG l'explique des fichiers backupd. Je suis tombé sur des centaines de log de ce genre.

Sep 17 08:30:05 MacBook-Unibody com.apple.backupd[226]: Error: (-36) SrcErr:NO Copying /Applications/RealPlayer Downloader.app/Contents/........

on voit apparaitre Realplayer Downloader. une petite application bien sympathique qui permet de sauvegarder en un seul clique tous les flux vidéo qui passent par votre ordinateur (il s'installe automatiquement avec RP). Jusqu'à avant-hier l'application était un "alias" dans le dossier application (donc impossible de le lancer avec spotlight car l'original était caché dans les fin fond du mac). j'avais donc simplement copié l'application original dans mon dossier application. Tout marchais correctement donc je me suis dis qu'il n'y aurait pas de problème. ERREUR !

J'ai donc supprimer l'application du dossier application et le tour est joué tout fonctionne !

Alors merci beaucoup françoisMacG !

Moralité : toujours regarder sa console quand il y a un problème.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2009)

guilio_19 a dit:


> Moralité : toujours regarder sa console quand il y a un problème.


Toujours regarder sa Console quand il y a un problème qu'on ne comprend pas (ou plus) 

= c'est ce que j'ai fini par me dire hier soir vers 21h, avant de retrouver l'article qui conseillait de passer par elle 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h51 ----------




corso a dit:


> Personne n'a le même problème ?


Et si tu donnais des détails ?


----------



## corso (17 Septembre 2009)

> Et si tu donnais des détails ?



Si tu regardes l'image, je n'ai pas le fonds "Time Machine", tout est clair, voir illisible.
Il y a ce que  j'ai chez moi et une autre image de ce que j'avais avant (trouvée sur internet).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2009)

Et qu'as-tu tenté ? 

= au pif, je réparerais d'abord le Disque TM, et je tenterais ensuite éventuellement un full reset de TM (vois mon message d'hier soir à 21h 37 ; le plist est dans la Bibliothèque de MacintoshHD).

PS : ce n'est pas qu'au pif, finalement = le lien que j'ai donné hier soir donne comme autre solution de resélectionner son Disque dans Préférences Système >TM.


----------



## corso (17 Septembre 2009)

La sauvegarde est dans une Time Capsule. Donc je ne crois pas que les permissions sont réparables. J'ai effectuer le "full reset" et rien n'a changer. Entre mon message d'hier et celui d'aujourd'hui, ma sauvegarde était sur un disque USB et j'ai fait une sauvegarde pendant la nuit sur la Time Capsule et l'affichage reste le même. Je suis sous Snow Leopard.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2009)

Ce ne sont pas les autorisations qu'il faut réparer (effectivement, elles ne sont pas réparables sur une partition TM).

Il faut réparer le Disque (selon l'intitulé du bouton d'Utilitaire de Disque), en glissant le fichier .sparsebundle de la Capsule dans la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque.


----------



## corso (17 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas les autorisations qu'il faut réparer (effectivement, elles ne sont pas réparables sur une partition TM).
> 
> Il faut réparer le Disque (selon l'intitulé du bouton d'Utilitaire de Disque), en glissant le fichier .sparsebundle de la Capsule dans la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque.



En allant sur ton lien j'ai vu que c'est le disque qu'il faut réparer. C'est en route.

Je donne des nouvelles quand c'est fini (il m'annonce 1h30)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h09 ----------

Voila c'est fait plus le "full reset" et rien n'y fait.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2009)

Deux minutes pour réparer, au lieu de 1h 30 ??

Dans l'article d'Apple, on conseille de commencer par une Réparation du Disque, puis de resélectionner le Disque, puis de faire le full reset : à faire dans l'ordre ?! :mouais:


----------



## corso (17 Septembre 2009)

Non, cela a bien duré 1h30, c'est l'heure du forum qui est bizarre.

j'ai fait cela dans l'ordre préconisé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2009)

Ceux qui ont eu la même surprise que toi de voir disparaître le fond d'écran de Time Machine après la mise à jour en Snow Leopard ont vu leur problème presque toujours résolu sur les Apple Discussions par la destruction du fichier com.apple.finder.plist : 

tu le trouveras dans Maison>Bibliothèque>Préférences, tu le mets à la Corbeille, et tu relances ta session.

Tu vas peut-être y arriver enfin !


----------



## corso (17 Septembre 2009)

Je fini un Clone et je teste ensuite. Je te tiens au courant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------

Pas eu la patience d'attendre la fin du clone. J'ai supprimé le fichier et maintenant tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Je te remercie pour ta précieuse aide.

Je repars Cloner


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2009)

Vaut mieux cloner le bon plist !


----------



## cf1424 (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir bonsoir,

Je suis étudiant en graphisme, et après des années d'économie et de job d'été je me suis payer la master collection adobe CS4... Pendant une mise a jour de logiciels mon MacBook, qui n'était pas branché (grosse erreur, la seule fois où j'oublies) s'est éteind. J'avais fais une sauvegarde Time Machine, je réinstalle tout OSX, je fais toutes les MAJ, et je transfert ma sauvegarde Time Machine, et là, ma Master Collection, me redemande le code clé dans chaque logiciel...alors qu'elle le demande une seule fois au début de l'installation. Donc je désinstalle et réinstalle, et là, pareil...

Alors je me tourne vers vous ! 
Enfin bon...

Merci pour les réponses éventuelles...:love:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir, et bienvenue,

Je ne connais rien aux subtilités de la suite CS4,

mais si tu as sauvegardé l'intégralité de ton Mac avec TM (c'est-à-dire si tu n'as pas fais trop d'exclusions dans ses Préférences Système), tu peux restaurer ton Mac en entier et en une seule manuvre,
et toutes tes clés CS4 devraient t'être rendues d'un coup.

La manuvre est décrite là : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/15638.html
= il suffit d'aller dans la barre des menus de la seconde page de l'installation pour trouver les Utilitaires (dont celui de restauration d'une sauvegarde TM).


----------



## cf1424 (17 Septembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse je vais essayer ça, je n'y avait pas pensé ^^

Ah la la, c pas sur un windows qu'on pourrait faire ça hein 

Merci pour la réponse !


----------



## yul (19 Septembre 2009)

Salut,
J' utilise depuis peu TM sur mon disque externe Safe Disk Mini II de 500 Go en connection firewire 800 à partir de mon iMac Intel dernière génération de 2,93 Ghz, et je trouve qu' à chaque sauvegarde de TimeMachine, mes applications déjà lancées ne réponde plus, et celles que j' essaie d' ouvrir plante directement ...:mouais: Je suppose que TM sous très consommateur de ressource système mais à ce point ???? Y a t'il quelques qui m' échappe???? Quelques choses à configurer ????:rose: Changer la connectique de mon disque ???? Si cela ne marche pas mieux, je vais devoir arrêter TM... Pour info, tout marché très bien avant!!!!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Septembre 2009)

yul a dit:


> Je suppose que TM sous très consommateur de ressource système mais à ce point ???? Y a t'il quelques qui m' échappe????


Moniteur d'Activité (à lancer avant la sauvegarde TM) te dira si ça vient des ressources système .

Mais ce disque est auto-alimenté : peut-être te suffirait-il de débrancher d'autres périphériques pour que tout se passe bien ?


----------



## yul (19 Septembre 2009)

Il n' y a pas d' autre périphérique de brancher... J' essaie le moniteur d' activité, je te tiens au courant...
@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h28 ----------

Je viens d' avoir un gros plantage, impossible de redémarrer la machine... Il a fallu redémarrer sans les extensions, et là j' ai refais une sauvegarde sans soucis, avec visu sur le moniteur d' activité... RAS. Je vais essayer de rebooer avec les extensions. 
@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------

Pas mieux ma machine ne démarre pas avec les extensions, il ne démarre que sans... Quelqu'un pour m' aider????:mouais::sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h24 ----------

En désactivant TM et en débranchant mon disque externe, la machine est repartie... Au quel format faut t'il formater le disque externe pour qu'il fonctionne au mieux avec TM ????


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Septembre 2009)

En schéma GUID de partition Mac OS étendu journalisé.


----------



## yul (19 Septembre 2009)

Je suis en Mac OS étendu journalisé. Que veux tu dire par : " 	 En schéma GUID de partition  "


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Septembre 2009)

Le schéma de partition t'est indiqué en bas à gauche de la fenêtre d'Utilitaire de Disque quand tu sélectionnes un Disque,
et se choisit par le bouton Options dans l'onglet Partitionnement.

C'est le schéma par défaut d'Intel.

Mais, a priori, ce n'est pas la source de tes problèmes : que t'a dit Moniteur d'Activité ? as-tu été voir dans la Console ?

Pour ton histoire de Démarrage, fais un Verbose (Cmd-V), et regarde dans les dernières lignes ce qui bloque.


----------



## yul (19 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le schéma de partition t'est indiqué en bas à gauche de la fenêtre d'Utilitaire de Disque quand tu sélectionnes un Disque,
> et se choisit par le bouton Options dans l'onglet Partitionnement.
> 
> C'est le schéma par défaut d'Intel.
> ...



Bonsoir,
Je ne comprends pas tous ce que tu dis:
- le moniteur d' activité était ok la dernière fois que TM à fait une sauvegarde, mais cette fois ci il n' y a pas eu de plantage
- j' ai ouvert la console, mais il y a beaucoup de chose la dedans... C'est quoi un Verbose ??? Quand faut'il le faire ??? Dans la console ???
- pour l'instant je ne plante plus, j' ai simplement désactivé TM...

Je suis preneur d'info pour ta manip, c'est celà peut m' aider au prochain Pb.:rose:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (19 Septembre 2009)

Tu peux démarrer ton ordinateur en monde verbose en faisant CMD+V au démarrage.
C'est tout ce que je sais :s


----------



## yul (19 Septembre 2009)

Et cà fait quoi ?????:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Tu peux démarrer ton ordinateur en monde verbose en faisant CMD+V au démarrage.
> C'est tout ce que je sais :s



C'est Commande + *S*.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est Commande + *S*.


Cmd-S, c'est Single User. 




yul a dit:


> Et cà fait quoi ?????:mouais:


Cmd-V, c'est Verbose : ça t'affiche en direct des lignes qui te racontent tout ce que fait le Mac au Démarrage, 
et quand le démarrage plante, les dernières lignes de texte donnent parfois l'origine du blocage.

= http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1492?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Cmd-S, c'est Single User.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au temps pour moi. Je ne connaissais pas Commande V.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas Commande V.


Ça ne donne pas la solution à tous les coups, 
mais ça évitera peut-être à Yul de farfouiller dans la Console&#8230;


----------



## apneeman (20 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous, 

je viens de voir le post dédié à TM mais je me permets de poser une question n'étant pas uniquement centrée sur TM.

Je pars à l'étranger pour quelques mois et je serai donc amené à me déplacer régulièrement, raison pour laquelle j'ai choisi d'acheter un disque dur externe 2.5" et non pas un modèle de bureau trop gros. 

Mon disque dur interne fait 320go, le disque dur externe 500go. Impossible donc d'utiliser les 2 programmes sur ce DDE. 

Sachant que je risque d'acheter un nouveau disque dur externe quand je rentre pour utiliser le programme que je ne vais pas utiliser maintenant, que choisir d'ici là? 
TM ou SuperDuper?

Comment me conseillez vous de partitionner le DDE? Si j'opte pour TM, je suppose qu'il ne faut pas le partitionner puisque j'aurai besoin des 500 go mais pour SD vous avez une idée parce que j'ai lu que SD copiait plus que l'espace réellement occupé, je devrais donc prévoir 330 go pour SD?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2009)

C'est pas parce que le DDE est plus gros que TM ne fonctionne pas, au contraire, c 'est même conseillé!

Tu peux partitionner ton DDE pour utiliser 400 Go de TM et 100 Go de véritable stockage de fichier "en vrac", sachant que la capacité réelle diffère légèrement de celle affichée sur le papier.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Septembre 2009)

apneeman a dit:


> Comment me conseillez vous de partitionner le DDE?


Il faudrait surtout que tu nous dises combien de données sont écrites sur les 320 Go de ton Mac

= le clone comme la sauvegarde TM sont à peine plus gros que les données copiées  
= à l'instant t, on pourrait arrondir la taille du clone (ou de la partition TM) au Go supérieur


et évaluer ce que tu veux pouvoir ajouter pendant ton voyage

= il faudra ajouter une fois cette quantité à la taille de départ de la partition du clone, et environ deux fois cette quantité à la taille de départ de la partition TM.


----------



## apneeman (20 Septembre 2009)

Salut!
Merci pour vos réponses!



> Il faudrait surtout que tu nous dises combien de données sont écrites sur les 320 Go de ton Mac
> 
> = le clone comme la sauvegarde TM sont à peine plus gros que les données copiées
> = à l'instant t, on pourrait arrondir la taille du clone (ou de la partition TM) au Go supérieur
> ...



Je viens de checker dans les infos systèmes, 190 go sur 320 sont libres (j'occupe donc 130 go)

Que pensez vous de mon raisonnement:

si j'ajoute encore 40 go aux 130 déjà occupés aujourd'hui, j'obtiens 170 go à cloner et à sauvegarder avec TM.

J'ai lu ailleurs que la partition TM pouvait être de 1.5 fois (et pas 2 si on est limite niveau place)  de la taille des données à copier. J'aurais donc une partition de 255 go (  170 X 1.5 ) dédiée à TM et une autre partition de 245 go dédiée à SuperDuper (ce qui me laisse encore de la marge puisque je n'occupe que 130 go actuellement, je pourrais donc encore écrire des données pour 115 go sur le disque interne et sauvegarder le tout avec un clone). 

Merci pour vos messages, je ne prenais pas en compte le fait que sur mes 320 de disque, je n'allais pas tous les utiliser...

Dites moi ce que vous pensez des petits calculs svp.
Have a nice evening


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Septembre 2009)

Tes petits calculs me semblent corrects. 

En sachant que si tu ajoutes 115 Go de données à ton Mac, ils seront bien clonés, 

mais à un moment, Time Machine va devoir effacer de vieux fichiers sur ses plus vieilles sauvegardes pour leur faire de la place : ce n'est pas dangereux, mais tu perdras alors tes plus vieilles sauvegardes TM, sache-le.


----------



## apneeman (20 Septembre 2009)

Merci FrançoisMacG!

En fait, je réalise qu'il ne sera peut-être même pas nécessaire d'acheter de 2nd disque externe puisque 115 go de latitude, c'est déjà conséquent...

Imaginons cependant que j'ai un jour besoin d'un 2nd disque externe, sera-t-il possible d'effacer complètement la partition jusque là dédiée à SuperDuper pour agrandir celle pour TM tout en conservant les donnés déjà sauvées par TM (celle de SD étant évidemment effacées si je supprime la partition mais je n'aurais qu'à faire un nouveau clone sur le nouveau DDE)?

Bye bye


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Septembre 2009)

Utilitaire de Disque te permettrait ça : revenir à une seule partition sur le DDE, tout en conservant les données TM (avec un petit risque de perte des données, mais sans plus).

Mais tu pourras aussi cloner la partition TM de ton DDE actuel sur un second DDE, 
ou pour sauvegarder tes données le temps du repartitionnement de ton DDE actuel, 
ou pour migrer définitivement TM sur un autre DDE (c'est possible, mais un peu délicat : renseigne-toi à ce moment-là).


----------



## apneeman (21 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous!

Pour que TM fonctionne, faut-il laisser le disque dur externe branché en permanence?

L'aide d'apple indique ceci:

"Si votre ordinateur est en veille ou si votre disque de sauvegarde n'est pas disponible au moment de la sauvegarde programmée, celle-ci n'est pas réalisée. La sauvegarde reprend lorsque l'ordinateur et le disque de sauvegarde sont à nouveau disponibles."

cela signifie que lorsque le DDE n'est pas branché alors qu'une sauvegarde devait être réalisée, cette sauvegarde ne sera jamais récupérable ou alors qu'il est possible de la récupérer si on branche le DDE par après? 

En gros, pour utiliser TM, doit-on laisser le DDE branché 24h/24?

Merci, bonne journée


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

Il faut que le Disque soit branché au moment ou le mac fonctionne. Sinon pas de sauvegardes et encore moins de restauration possible, ce qui veut dire que tu allumes ton disque dur et tu l'éteints en même temps que le mac.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Septembre 2009)

apneeman a dit:


> En gros, pour utiliser TM, doit-on laisser le DDE branché 24h/24?


On ne doit pas laisser le DDE branché en permanence : on peut le faire, ou pas.

Si TM est activé, par défaut il sauvegarde chaque heure, si le DDE est branché.
Si le DDE n'est pas branché, il enregistre les sauvegardes à faire, pour les faire dès que le DDE est branché de nouveau : une sauvegarde a alors lieu, qui résume toutes celles qu'on a zappées.
Il a été vivement conseillé de ne pas dépasser le délai de deux semaines d'activité du Mac entre deux sauvegardes effectives. Ce délai peut être plus long si on n'utilise pas le Mac du tout (un mois de congés, ou six mois de voyage loin de son Mac).

Si TM est désactivé, on lance une sauvegarde manuellement quand on veut : au bout de trente minutes, ou d'une semaine,
mais en branchant d'abord le DDE, bien sûr.


----------



## apneeman (21 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses claires et rapides!

Juste une question supplémentaire pour m'assurer d'avoir bien compris:



> Si le DDE n'est pas branché, il enregistre les sauvegardes à faire, pour les faire dès que le DDE est branché de nouveau : une sauvegarde a alors lieu, qui résume toutes celles qu'on a zappées.



Cela signifie que si je supprime un fichier et qu'une sauvegarde TM doit avoir lieu après alors que le DDE n'est pas branché, TM s'en rappellera et sauvera le document pour que je puisse le récupérer lors de ma prochaine sauvegarde? 
Je suppose que c'est le cas pcq je me vois mal me balader toute la journée avec le DDE et le MBP...

Enfin bref, c'est pas évident à expliquer mais en pratique, ça veut dire que je peux par exemple bosser toute la journée sur des travaux , les supprimer et brancher le DDE une fois par jour (le soir) tout en étant capable de récupérer des fichiers supprimés de la journée?

Merci pour vos conseils
bye bye


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

A comprendre comme cela tu t'exposes à des catastrophes à mon avis.
Pour retrouver un fichier perdu il faut que Time machine ai pu le sauvegarder avant.....

Si tu branches ton DD externe et que tu laisses travailler TimeMachine après avoir supprimé les fichiers que tu viens  de créér, tu ne les trouveras pas ! Peut-être des versions bien antérieures à ta journée de travail sauvegardés lors d'accès TM précédents.....

Attention, je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris comment cela marche !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Septembre 2009)

apneeman a dit:


> Juste une question supplémentaire pour m'assurer d'avoir bien compris


Tu as bien fait de poser la question, et Pickwick t'a donné la réponse. 

J'ai écrit : "qui résume toutes celles qu'on a zappées",
et dans mon esprit, résumer n'est pas reprendre l'intégralité :rateau:

= quand tu rebrancheras le DDE, la nouvelle sauvegarde enregistrera uniquement les fichiers modifiés ou créés depuis la précédente,

comme quand tu laisses ton DDE branché : chaque heure, TM n'enregistre pas ce que tu as pu effacer pendant cette heure, mais uniquement ce qui existe au bout de cette heure.


----------



## apneeman (21 Septembre 2009)

OK merci, je pense enfin avoir compris...

A l'instant t, TM effectue une sauvegarde. Idem à l'instant t+1 mais si entre t et t+1 on a créé et supprimé un document, celui-ci ne sera pas sauvé. Peu importe la durée de l'intervalle de temps entre t et t+1 (1h, une semaine,...)


==> l'utilité de le laisser branché lorsqu'on travaille par ex en tant qu'étudiant pendant plusieurs jours sur des rapports...


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

Voilà tu as tout compris et bien exprimé les choses.
D'où l'utilité d'avoir un gros disque Time  Machine si on travaille beaucoup !


----------



## apneeman (21 Septembre 2009)

Encore merci pour votre aide! 

Je pense que c'est pas mal d'avoir un post explicatif dans les dernières pages parce que je dois avouer que c'est pas évident de parcourir un si long fil.

Bonne soirée


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

apneeman a dit:


> Encore merci pour votre aide!
> 
> Je pense que c'est pas mal d'avoir un post explicatif dans les dernières pages parce que je dois avouer que c'est pas évident de parcourir un si long fil.
> 
> Bonne soirée



Si le sujet te passionne et comme tu t'exprimes bien, colles-z-y toi et fais nous un résumé !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2009)

J'ai un souci avec Time Machine qui semble être survenu après l'effacement des sauvegardes anciennes qui s'est fait ce matin. La sauvegarde échoue avec le message suivant :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Je ne comprends pas trop le problème et je ne sais pas quoi faire.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai un souci avec Time Machine qui semble être survenu après l'effacement des sauvegardes anciennes qui s'est fait ce matin. La sauvegarde échoue avec le message suivant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pomme-I sur le DD TM indique quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pomme-I sur le DD TM indique quoi ?



Ca :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai un souci avec Time Machine qui semble être survenu après l'effacement des sauvegardes anciennes qui s'est fait ce matin.


Regarde la question C4 dans cet article : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=9659287&#9659287


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2009)

Merci.

J'ai désactivé Time Machine, effacé le contenu du disque et réactivé. Je verrai bien si ça marche ou pas.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Septembre 2009)

Tu n'as vraiment pas fait de détail !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2009)

Non.

L'alerte était déjà désactivée. Donc je suis passé à l'option 2. 

Cela dit, comme il avait effacé toutes les sauvegardes jusqu'à hier soir (je confirme donc qu'une clean install de Snow Leopard fait disparaître les sauvegardes anciennes), je n'ai pas perdu grand chose.

Là, la nouvelle sauvegarde est en cours.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2009)

C'est bon. Time Machine a repris son cycle normal de sauvegarde. Merci.


----------



## yul (24 Septembre 2009)

Salut,
Je reviens sur le topic, car je n' ai pas résolu mon pb avec TM... En fait, je le trouve très lent, j' ai un iMac  dernière génération et je fais la sauvegarde sur un disque externe SafeDisk mini II de 500 Go en Firewire. Je ne parle même pas des plantages qu'il cause, j' ai d' ailleurs bien cru que j' avais planté mon système. Pour sauvegarder mes fichiers, il lui a fallu 4 heures pour 320 Go... Est-ce normal ???? J' ai aussi essayé en USB 2, pas mieux biensur... Est-ce que TM prend toutes les resources pour lui, ou peux ton encore travailler à côté ????


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2009)

yul a dit:


> Pour sauvegarder mes fichiers, il lui a fallu 4 heures pour 320 Go... Est-ce normal ???? J' ai aussi essayé en USB 2, pas mieux biensur... Est-ce que TM prend toutes les resources pour lui, ou peux ton encore travailler à côté ????



Pour la première sauvegarde, ça peut être normal vu la taille du contenu à sauvegarder. Pour les sauvegardes suivantes, non.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Septembre 2009)

Pour la première sauvegarde, mieux vaut laisser TM travailler seul (ça fait gagner du temps),

mais pour les suivantes, on peut travailler sur autre chose pendant que TM fait son boulot : il est fait pour ça !


----------



## PER180H (25 Septembre 2009)

'jour,

Depuis hier, le MacBok Pro tourne avec Snow Leopard, en remplacement de Tiger. Donc, avant hier, Time Machine ne me concernait guère, et je ne me suis jamais documenté plus que ça sur le sujet. Maintenant il est temps. 

Mais je prends le train en route. J'ai commencé la lecture des 105 pages de ce fil, et c'est long, et à la page 10, on en est encore aux découvertes de TM, de son fonctionnement. Donc je fait ma petite demande de conseil, et on verra bien :

Jusque là, je fonctionne comme ceci : 
-120Go de DD sur le MBP (utilisés à moins de 50%)
-un DD portable (2,5") de 320Go qui comprend une partition de 120Gio pour le clone (CCC) de Tiger que j'ai créé avant la migration au cas où, je ne compte donc pas spécialement le garder ici. Et une partition de 200Go qui comprend mes bibliothques iPhoto et iTunes (environ 50 et 30Go respectivement)
-un DD externe (3,5", fixe) de 320Go, qui contient une sauvegarde manuelle des données de mon MBP et des bibliothèques du DD portable. Le tout fait avec SilverKeeper.

Je voudrais utiliser TM, mais je ne sais pas trop quelle est la meilleure solution. Et je me pose des questions : 
-vaut-il mieux mettre le backup TM sur le DD portable plus souvent branché ou sur le DD fixe moins souvent branché?
-ais-je encore besoin de faire des sauvegardes par SilverKeeper ? Un clone ?
-quelle place faut il accorder à TM, à l'usage ? Sachant que je ne compte pas spécialement sauvegarder la musique (j'ai les CD), ou les photos si je continue à faire du SilverKeeper.


A priori, je m'orienterai plutôt vers quelque chose comme : 
-une partition (quelle taille ?) sur le DD portable pour TM, et l'autre partition pour la musique et photo. Comme ça TM pourra sauvegarder la musique et les photos si je le veux
-sur le DD fixe, je peux me réserver une partition pour un clone, et une autre pour faire de la sauvegarde SilverKeeper de mon MBP et de ma musique et photo.

S'il y a encore de la place, je pourrais même faire une sauvegarde SilverKeeper du backup TM :rateau: mais bon... Ou bien j'abandonne la sauvegarde SK du MBP pour une sauvegarde SK de TM...  ?


J'aimerai bien vos avis et petits conseils, le temps que je termine la lecture des 105 pages. :sleep:

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Septembre 2009)

'lut,

La base habituelle est d'avoir une sauvegarde TM sur un Disque (branché en permanence), et un clone sur un autre Disque (branché à l'occasion).

Ainsi, tout ce que tu te donneras la peine de sauvegarder avec SilverKeeper sur l'un ou l'autre Disque y sera déjà présent

Alors, je ferais une partition TM de 250 à 300 Go sur le disque portable (pour TM), et de 200 à 250 Go sur le fixe (pour le clone).


Pour info : je réserve une partition supplémentaire sur les Disques Externes pour y cloner le DVD d'install n°1, 
mais tu peux très bien aussi garder une partition vierge de rabe, pour le cas où tu en aurais besoin un jour : ça évite l'angoisse du repartitionnement après coup.


----------



## PER180H (25 Septembre 2009)

'rci 

Mon soucis c'est que je dois réserver de la place sur le DD portable pour mes biblio iPhoto et iTunes (trop gros pour être sur le disque interne), et que je veux avoir toujours avec moi ou presque. Il faut donc partager judicieusement le DD portable pour ça et pour TM... Sachant que TM peut ne pas ou peut sauvegarder ces biblio.
Aujourd'hui, je peux réserver 100 ou 120Go pour les biblio, et le reste pour TM... mais est-ce que ces 200Go  seront suffisants pour un backup TM du disque internet ET des biblio ? J'en doute...

Le clone remplace la sauvegarde SK. OK, pourquoi pas. En fait, l'avantage de SK, c'est que je ne sauvegardais que l'essentiel (le dossier Maison en fait) : les applis et le système, je l'ai sur DVD, ou ça se retrouve sur internet, bref, j'ai pas besoin d'une sauvegarde de ça, en fait (et j'accepte d'y passer plus de temps pour tout remettre en cas de problème, cela va de soi).
Mais pourquoi pas.

Qu'est-ce que tu comptes mettre sur cette partition de 200-250Go sur le fixe ? Le clone du disque interne seulement ? Mais il ne fait que 120Go !? Ou bien peut-on mettre un clone comprenant le DD interne ET le volume monté comprenant les biblio ?
Ou bien j'y met une partition de 120Go pour le clone du disque interne, et une pour le clone des biblio. 

Pas besoin de cloner la partition TM, en fait (sauf en cas de paranoïa aigüe ) ?


Ou bien j'achète un autre disque dur d'1To et on n'en parle plus


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Septembre 2009)

320 Go, c'est étroit pour faire tenir clone/TM + tes bibliothèques.

Tes 120 Go sur le Disque Interne risquent de grossir un jour, non ? Jusqu'à 200-250 Go, peut-être ?
Si tu penses avoir le temps de voir venir, fais moitié-moitié sur le Disque fixe (clone + Bibliothèques).

Pas vraiment besoin de cloner TM si tu as déjà un clone du Mac.


----------



## PER180H (25 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> 320 Go, c'est étroit pour faire tenir clone/TM + tes bibliothèques.


Le clone irait sur l'autre disque de 320Go, le fixe. Sur le DD portable n'iraient que TM et les biblio.
De toutes façons, je peux essayer comme ça. Si je suis à l'étroit (pour les biblio -qui ne grossissent pas si vite que ça- ou pour TM, j'aviserai : d'ici là, j'aurais acheté un autre disque  )



> Tes 120 Go sur le Disque Interne risquent de grossir un jour, non ? Jusqu'à 200-250 Go, peut-être ?


Non, mes 120Go sont la capacité maxi du disque interne du MBP. Aujourd'hui, j'en n'ai que 60 ou 70 d'occupé, je sais plus (d'où mon obligation de déplacer mes biblio sur un autre disque, car le disque interne en avait ras la gueule).
Donc mon disque interne n'est pas si gros que ça, et son TM ne devrait pas être énorme non plus (je ne modifie pas des centaines de fichiers tous les jours!)



> Si tu penses avoir le temps de voir venir, fais moitié-moitié sur le Disque fixe (clone + Bibliothèques).


Oui, je pense que je vais y faire une partition de 120Go pour le clone (même si c'est un peu gâcher de la capacité, sachant que les 120Go ne seront pas remplis de si tôt : je pourrais économiser 20 ou 40Go sur cette partition). Et le reste comportera une sauvegarde des bibliothèques (+ quelques archives que je conserve ici, sans sauvegarde).

Reste que mes biblio ne seront pas sauvegardés par TM, mais je pense pas que ce soit bien grave pour moi... Tant qu'elles le sont pas une sauvegarde classique par ailleurs.

Je vais faire des calculs, j'ai tout le week end pour y réfléchir (et mettre en oeuvre).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Septembre 2009)

J'ai fait une erreur = j'ai lu "120Go de DD sur le MBP (utilisé à moins de 50%)"
au lieu de "120Go de DD sur le MBP (utilisés à moins de 50%)". 

Alors, oui, 320 Go suffisent à mettre un clone de 100 Go (ou une TM de 180 à 240 Go) et autre chose (tes bibliothèques ou des archives).


----------



## PER180H (25 Septembre 2009)

Alors (maintenant que j'ai l'ordi sous la main), j'ai : 

-50Go (/120) sur le disque interne
-50Go d'iPhoto + 30Go d'iTunes (amené à augmenter raisonnablement au fur et à mesure, évidemment

Le clone du disque interne, je préfère l'avoir sur le DD fixe (pas besoin de l'avoir en permanence branché

Je vais donc essayer comme ça : 

sur le DD portable
-120Go pour photo et musique
-200 en TM (qui sauvegardera aussi les photos et musique, si je trouve comment faire)
puis si je suis à ras bord pour TM, j'enlèverai la sauvegarde des bibliothèques

sur le DD fixe : 
-un clone du MBP (sur 80 ou 100Go... à voir)
-le reste pour ce que j'ai à y mettre, y compris une sauvegarde incrémentale des bibliothèques musique et photo (SilverKeeper ?)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, en tous cas. J'y vois un peu plus clair


----------



## yul (26 Septembre 2009)

yul a dit:


> Salut,
> Je reviens sur le topic, car je n' ai pas résolu mon pb avec TM... En fait, je le trouve très lent, j' ai un iMac  dernière génération et je fais la sauvegarde sur un disque externe SafeDisk mini II de 500 Go en Firewire. Je ne parle même pas des plantages qu'il cause, j' ai d' ailleurs bien cru que j' avais planté mon système. Pour sauvegarder mes fichiers, il lui a fallu 4 heures pour 320 Go... Est-ce normal ???? J' ai aussi essayé en USB 2, pas mieux biensur... Est-ce que TM prend toutes les resources pour lui, ou peux ton encore travailler à côté ????



En fait, j' ai repris les essais, et en USB 2 je n' ai plus de plantage... Les boules car j' ai acheté ce disque pour sa connectique Firewire. En espèrant que se ne soit pas la connectique de mon iMac qui soit défectueuse ..:rose:


----------



## Kerala (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, j'espère que ma question n'as pas déjà été posé ici (j'ai pas retrouvé).
Je viens d'installer SL en effaçant le DD tout va bien. Je voulais récupérer via TM certains doc mais il n'y a plus aucun rien dedans, aucune sauvegarde, je suis paniqué.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Octobre 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Bonjour, j'espère que ma question n'as pas déjà été posé ici (j'ai pas retrouvé).
> Je viens d'installer SL en effaçant le DD tout va bien. Je voulais récupérer via TM certains doc mais il n'y a plus aucun rien dedans, aucune sauvegarde, je suis paniqué.


Deux possibilités 

1 - SL n'identifie pas ta sauvegarde antérieure

2 - Il a créé une nouvelle en effaçant l'ancienne

Comme quoi un clone est plus avantageant à avoir en plus


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Octobre 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> ma question n'as pas déjà été posé ici (j'ai pas retrouvé).



Elle a été posée et résolue dans un autre fil du forum.

Il faut passer par l'item _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ du Dock ou d'Alt-Barre des menus : tu sauras ainsi si tu as toujours ton ancienne sauvegarde, pour y naviguer et restaurer.


----------



## Julesdu44 (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, mon premier post sera mon premier vrai problème rencontré avec mon nouveau MacBook Pro.

Je n'ai pas lu la totalité des pages de la discussion, c'est trop long, alors pardon si le problème a déjà été évoqué et résolu a fortiori.

J'ai effectué une sauvegarde via Time Machine (fort pratique lors d'un changement de Mac) sur un disque dur externe. J'ai voulu y mettre d'autres documents pour les lire sur d'autres ordinateurs, des PCs, ou bien lire une vidéo par le système de lecteur usb de mon écran LCD Philips (qui ressemble curieusement à l'écran d'un mac ) et à cet instant : disque dur non reconnu ou VIDE indiqués... !

Mon disque dur est-il mort ? La sauvegarde engendre-t-elle un changement de nature du DD ?

Merci !


----------



## Pi@no (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis confronté à un problème avec mon Time Machine...
Je souhaiterais échanger le contenu de deux disques dûrs, le système et mes documents.
Car pour l'instant le HDD Système est plus gros (500Go) et rempli à uniquement 30Go alors que le HDD Documents est totalement rempli (320Go).

J'ai donc penser faire comme cela:

1) Sauvegarder tout le système sur Time Machine (là est mon problème)
2) Supprimer le disque Documents
3) Faire une copie avec SuperDuper! de mon HDD Système sur le Documents.
4) Restaurer les documents depuis time machine sur l'ancien HDD Système.

Cela semble correct, non ?

Où est le problème me direz-vous? Il est là: !!!






Pourrait-on m'expliquer pourquoi Time Machine ne sauvegarde pas TOUS mes fichiers ?
Je viens d'effectuer la sauvegarde, et je n'ai aucun fichier exclus dans les options Time Machine.
J'ai été regarder sur la sauvegarde Time Machine, il me manque bien des fichiers !
C'est pas normal ça ! Une sauvegarde c'est censé SAU-VE-GAR-DER non ??  :mouais:

_@edit: J'espère que je peux poster ici...
@edit2: Euh, Je viens de remarquer la date de la dernière modification... bizarre, pourtant je l'utilise tout les jours ce disque... enfin, ce n'est pas important !_

Ah oui ! Je tourne sur Snow Leopard... au cas où....


Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Octobre 2009)

Julesdu44 a dit:


> La sauvegarde engendre-t-elle un changement de nature du DD ?



La partition Time Machine est forcément en Mac OS étendu-HFS +, ce que n'apprécie pas du tout le monde Windows.

Il te faut ajouter une partition au Disque Externe TM, pour la formater en MS-DOS/FAT 32 : ce sera accessible au monde Windows, et il est conseillé de séparer la sauvegarde TM du reste. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------




PianoPariss a dit:


> Pourrait-on m'expliquer pourquoi Time Machine ne sauvegarde pas TOUS mes fichiers ?
> Je viens d'effectuer la sauvegarde, et je n'ai aucun fichier exclus dans les options Time Machine.
> J'ai été regarder sur la sauvegarde Time Machine, il me manque bien des fichiers !
> C'est pas normal ça !



C'est normal et obligatoire : TM a de nombreuses exclusions par défaut (la Corbeille, de nombreux Caches, etc) qui sont presque toutes inutiles au parfait fonctionnement de ton Système.

= si tu veux absolument tout recopier, il te faut passer par un clone ; sinon, TM devrait faire l'affaire.


----------



## Pi@no (4 Octobre 2009)

Euh oui, mais là ce ne sont pas des fichiers inutiles ! 
Ce sont des fichiers de plusieurs Gigas que j'ai besoin (logiciels, données importantes, etc.) pas des fichiers systèmes !

Je vais faire un clone alors... via SuperDuper ! ...

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Octobre 2009)

PianoPariss a dit:


> Euh, Je viens de remarquer la date de la dernière modification... bizarre, pourtant je l'utilise tout les jours ce disque... enfin, ce n'est pas important !


Ou c'est l'origine de ton souci, et ça risque de se reproduire avec Super Duper :mouais:

Je commencerais par réparer le Disque "Documents HD".


----------



## Julesdu44 (5 Octobre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La partition Time Machine est forcément en Mac OS étendu-HFS +, ce que n'apprécie pas du tout le monde Windows.
> 
> Il te faut ajouter une partition au Disque Externe TM, pour la formater en MS-DOS/FAT 32 : ce sera accessible au monde Windows, et il est conseillé de séparer la sauvegarde TM du reste.





Je fais ça comment ? J'ai aussi perdu ma clé USB qui n'est plus lue par ma télé ni par un PC.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2009)

Julesdu44 a dit:


> Je fais ça comment ? J'ai aussi perdu ma clé USB qui n'est plus lue par ma télé ni par un PC.


Commence par vérifier dans Utilitaire de Disque que ton DDE est bien en Mac OS étendu,
puis va dans l'onglet Partitionnement, sélectionne ta partition TM, clique sur le signe + pour la scinder en deux, ajuste la taille de cette nouvelle partition avec son angle inférieur droit, et choisis le format MS-DOS (qui est le FAT-32 créé par les Mac).

Pour ta clé usb, vérifie aussi son format : s'il est MS-DOS, clique sur _SOS > Réparer le Disque_ ; s'il est Mac OS étendu, passe par l'onglet _Effacer_ pour revenir en FAT-32.


----------



## fabliubov (5 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous snow Leopard et j'ai un problème avec Time Machine. Il fait ses enregistrements sur un disque externe La CIE connecté sur mon iMac en FireWIre400.

Tout se passait normalement jusqu'à aujourd'hui ou Time Machine me dit qu'il ne  reste plus suffisamment de place sur mon disque externe pour faire une sauvegarde.

Je ne comprends pas parce que je croyais que Time Machine effaçait les sauvegardes les plus anciennes pour pouvoir continuer son travail (d'ou l'intérêt car on a rien à faire...).

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider? Regardez en pièce jointe le mot que me transmets Time Machine..

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2009)

As-tu vérifié si effectivement il n'y a plus de place disponible dans ta partition TM ? 
(en lisant les Informations de cette partition : Cmd-i sur l'icône)


----------



## fabliubov (5 Octobre 2009)

Mais effectivement mon disque est plein puisqu'il reste 3,5 Go (je n'avais pas fait de partition particulière pour Time Machine sur ce disque ext).

Mais n'était ce pas une des principales qualités de Time Machine de le laisser tourner sans se soucier de la place sur son disque puisqu'il devrait effacer une des première sauvegarde effectuée pour faire une sauvegarde aujourd'hui.Oo j'ai mal compris son intérêt... :hein:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2009)

Non, non, tu as bien compris son intérêt, mais il y a un mais. 

La raison habituelle pour laquelle TM refuse d'effacer d'anciennes sauvegardes est que ces sauvegardes proviennent d'un autre Mac que celui actuellement sauvegardé.
Et le Mac sous Leopard est vu dans SL comme un "autre" Mac

Quatre solutions sont proposées par Apple :
- désactiver le message d'alerte ("avertir lorsque les anciennes copies") dans les Options des Préférences Système de TM ;
- reformater la partition TM ;
- effacer des fichiers dans l'interface galactique de TM ;
- continuer sur un autre DDE.

Un cinquième pourrait te concerner, mais risque de ne pas te plaire beaucoup plus : déplacer les données étrangères à TM hors de sa partition.


----------



## fabliubov (5 Octobre 2009)

Alors je n'ai pas changé de Mac mais je suis bien passé à 10.6

Alors tu me dis 4 options possibles :

- d_ésactiver le message d'alerte ("avertir lorsque les anciennes copies") dans les Options des Préférences Système de TM_ : FAIT mais ne FAIT RIEN DE SPECIAL

- _reformater la partition TM_ : que veux tu me dire pasr là. Il faut que j'efface toutes mes sauvegardes 

- _effacer des fichiers dans l'interface galactique de TM_ OK MAIS JE DEVRAIS LE FAIRE A CHAQUE FOIS QUE MON DISQUE EXTERNE SE RETROUVE SATURE !!! JE FAIS LE BOULOT DE TIME MACHINE QUOI  IL A PLUS QU4A SE REPOSER 

- _Continuer sur un autre disque du_r C4EST UNE BLAGUE ??? TU FAIS PARTI DE L'APPLE STORE ... JE RIGOLE, T4ES SYMPA DE ME REPONDRE:love:


AURAIS TU QUAND MEME UNE AUTRE SOLUTION OU QUELQU'UN POURRAIT NOUS AIDER ???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2009)

La cinquième option, au cas tu aurais mélangé TM et sauvegarde manuelle de données perso : sortir de la partition TM tout ce qui n'est pas le dossier Backups.backupdb.

Quand je disais que tout ça risquait de ne pas te plaire ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h28 ----------

Ah si, une nouveauté de TM dans Snow Leopard : on peut maintenant simplement copier par le Finder le dossier Backups.backupdb de l'actuel DDE vers un nouveau DDE,

alors qu'avant il fallait se livrer à une gymnastique de clonage et renommage.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous et j'espère ne pas m'être trompé de forum. :/

J'ai un bon petit soucis avec Time Machine , J'ai un mac book alu depuis Mai et j'ai acheté un Disc Dur externe comme il était vivement conseillé en lisant vos pages avec attention.
Au début tout se passe bien les sauvegardes fonctionnent. En Aout TM me dit qu'il n'y a plus de place et qu'il supprime au fur et mesure les anciennes sauvegardes.
Je décide donc d'augmenter l'espace de mon disc dur externe servant de sauvegarde (je l'avais partitionné en deux )
J'ai malheureusement tout effacé sur mon disc dur externe , j'ai donc tout reformaté et effaçant toute traces possibles de mon disc dur externe et j'ai bien refait en deux parties dont une plus grosse pour time machine et je l'ai bien mis au format mac os journalisé.
J'ai vérifié que le disc dur de mon mac plus celui de mon DDE étaient en bon état  et j'ai ensuite désactiver TM pour tout refaire depuis le début sur un "nouveau" disc celui reformaté .Je réactive TM je choisis le Disc Time Machine et là time machine ne dis "echec" , je clique sur le petit i et il me dit :

" Aucun volume sur le point dêtre sauvegardé nétait disponible. Cela peut arriver lorsque tous les volumes se trouvent dans la liste «*Ne pas sauvegarder*». Pour afficher cette liste, cliquez sur Options."
je clique donc sur option et je vois tous mes disc (macintosh , Time Machine et DISC DUR dans la colonne "ne pas sauvegarder ", sauf que le disc dur "time Machine et DISC DUR" sont de couleur plus pales  dans la colonne que le disc "macintosh HD" et je ne peux en aucun cas les retirer de la colonne " ne pas supprimer".
 bref voilà vous savez tout je pense . Comment faire , que se passe t-il ? 

J'en appelle à votre aide , si possible évidement .
je vous remercie d'avance pour une éventuelle réponse  et je remercie par ailleurs tout les posteurs de m'avoir aidé et convaincu d'acheter et de plonger chez Apple  en lisant les différents posts parce que je ne le regrette absolument pas

Erretega.


----------



## fabliubov (5 Octobre 2009)

ET LE COMBLE :

Je suis allé dans Time Machine (j'avais pas regardé :rose et je n'arrive pas à regarder au delà d'avant hier l'état de mon finder.

J'ajoute que mon disque dur ext n'est consacré que pour Time Machine. Il y a donc 256 Go de données Time Machine alors que mon disque dur interne n'est que de 160 Go.

Donc pour dire il y a des sauvegardes pour par mal de mois...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2009)

fabliubov a dit:


> ET LE COMBLE :
> 
> Je suis allé dans Time Machine (j'avais pas regardé :rose et je n'arrive pas à regarder au delà d'avant hier l'état de mon finder.
> 
> ...



Comment as-tu installer Snow Leopard ? Par-dessus l'existant ou par clean install ? Si c'est par clean install, c'est normal que tu ne puisses pas remonter très loin dans le temps car Time Machine efface pratiquement toutes les sauvegardes effectuées avant l'installation de Snow Leopard. Je le sais : j'en ai fait l'expérience. Mais j'avais en plus de la sauvegarde Time Machine un clone. Donc ce n'était pas vraiment gênant.

En revanche, après j'ai eu un problème (signalé ici) que j'ai résolu en formatant ma partition Time Machine et en relançant une nouvelle sauvegarde. Depuis ça marche très bien.


----------



## frenchfly (6 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai essayé de parcourir toutes la pages...mais j'avoue que j'ai craqué à la moitié donc désolé si le point a déjà été soumis. J'ai un DD externe actuellement où je mets mes sauvegardes TM de mon Imac. Comme j'ai maintenant en plus un Macbook, je voudrais installer une time capsule pour partager les sauvegardes des 2 Macs en Wifi. Comment faire pour ne pas perdre les fichiers de sauvegarde actuels et les tranférer sur la time capsule?
Merci par avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Octobre 2009)

Erretega a dit:


> " Aucun volume sur le point dêtre sauvegardé nétait disponible. Cela peut arriver lorsque tous les volumes se trouvent dans la liste «*Ne pas sauvegarder*». Pour afficher cette liste, cliquez sur Options."
> je clique donc sur option et je vois tous mes disc (macintosh , Time Machine et DISC DUR dans la colonne "ne pas sauvegarder ", sauf que le disc dur "time Machine et DISC DUR" sont de couleur plus pales  dans la colonne que le disc "macintosh HD" et je ne peux en aucun cas les retirer de la colonne " ne pas supprimer".


Bonjour,

Commence par vérifier en bas à gauche de la fenêtre d'Utilitaire de Disque que ton DDE est bien en schéma GUID de partitionnement : s'il ne l'est pas, repartitionne-le en GUID, avec le bouton Options.

S'il est bien en GUID, désactive TM, va dans MacintoshHD>Bibliothèque>Préférences, mets le fichier com.apple.TimeMachine.plist sur le Bureau, réactive TM et reparamètre les Préférences Système.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------




frenchfly a dit:


> Comment faire pour ne pas perdre les fichiers de sauvegarde actuels et les tranférer sur la time capsule?


Bonjour,
La réponse sous Leopard est là : http://forum.macburo.fr/index.php?topic=39.0


----------



## fabliubov (6 Octobre 2009)

Non je n'ai pas fait de clean install. J'ai fait juste une mise à jour...

Je suis allé voir dans le dossier backup pour constater si tout était normal. Il y a bien un fichier un peu bizarre (le blanc avec comme nom : _2009-10-04-124227.inProgress_ ). J'ai fait ouvrir le paquet et j'ai trouvé là un nombre de dossiers important tous vides. J'ai réussi à le mettre à la corbeille (je ne sais pas d'ailleurs comment car tous les dossiers de Time Machine semblent être bloqués car "_ce sont des dossiers de sauvegarde_).

Je suis allé dans Time Machine mais ça n'a rien fait.Je n'ai plus de sauvegarde que jusqu'à hier. J'ai tenté de le replacer dans le dossier backups.backupdp de mon DDext mais il ne veut plus sortir de la corbeille.J'ai le message" pas moyen de déplacer le dossier de sauvegarde.
Mais en revenant dans le dossier backups.backupdp, j'ai retrouvé le même type de fichier qui a du être généré par une nouvelle sauvegarde échouée.

Sinon il y a 2 dossiers qui se démarquent par leur contenu des autres dans backups.backupdp (j'ai "Macintosh HD" puis à l'intérieur une série de dossiers alors que les autres dossiers backups sont constitués de "Macintosh HD" puis "Users" et "nom de mon comte et compte public" puis suite...

Quelqu'un PLEASE:hein::hein:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Octobre 2009)

fabliubov a dit:


> Il y a bien un fichier un peu bizarre (le blanc avec comme nom : _2009-10-04-124227.inProgress_ ).


Ce fichier veut juste dire que TM n'a pas fini son travail.
Et TM n'a pu finir son travail parce qu'il n'y a plus assez d'espace libre sur sa partition pour y écrire une nouvelle archive.
Et tu n'acceptes aucune bonne solution pour générer cet espace libre

Si tu continues à bidouiller, tu vas perdre tes anciennes archives !
= il FAUT que tu te décides à créer, d'une façon ou d'une autre, de l'espace libre. 


Là où je m'étonne, c'est de voir qu'il n'existe aucune sauvegarde entre le 07/09 et le 04/10 ?


----------



## fabliubov (6 Octobre 2009)

Mais je suis ouvert à toute proposition mais sans perdre toutes mes sauvegardes.

Alors que puis je faire?


----------



## frenchfly (6 Octobre 2009)

Merci à FrançoisMacG!
Très clair
Cordialement


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Octobre 2009)

fabliubov a dit:


> Alors que puis je faire?



Une grande partie des problèmes vécus avec TM lors du passage à SL se résolvent par un simple Redémarrage du Mac.
Une autre partie est résolue par une réparation du Disque appliquée à la partition TM et au Mac, parfois avec DiskWarrior si Utilitaire de Disque trouve des erreurs qu'il ne peut réparer.
Tente ces deux manuvres : ta TM effacera peut-être enfin tes vieux fichiers pour faire de la place à SL. 


TM est beaucoup plus sensible sous SL que sous Leopard : il repère un changement de Disque interne que Leopard avait encaissé, et il cafouille quand on est passé sous Leopard d'une sauvegarde TM en airport à une sauvegarde par câble


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2009)

Un grang merci ma sauvegarde est entrain d'être réalisée ! vraiment bien ! dis moi le fichier que j'ai enlevé je dois le supprimer? de mon bureau?

Merci encore pour ces précieux conseils. Au plaisir de vous relire 
Erretega


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Octobre 2009)

Erretega a dit:


> le fichier que j'ai enlevé je dois le supprimer de mon bureau?


Oui, mets-le à la Corbeille et vide-la : un autre plist s'est créé, tout nouveau tout beau, qui permet à ta TM de fonctionner maintenant correctement.


----------



## fabliubov (7 Octobre 2009)

ARGGG

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit : 

- redémarrer = RIEN 

- réparer mon DDext sur lequel sont toutes mes sauvegardes Time Machine = RIEN y fait 


Je suis au bord du gouffre. Disk Warrior 4  99 $ trop cher pour moi en ce moment 

Alors que me reste t'il à faire?

- r*eformater la partition TM *: ça veut dire que j'efface toutes les sauvegardes Time Machine de mon DDext (puisque je répète je n'ai pas partitionné car mon DDE est exclusivement consacré aux sauvegardes de Time Machine)

- *effacer des fichiers dans l'interface galactique de TM *: mais il ne me reste plus que 2 jours de sauvegarde ! et si j'efface des fichiers, mes sauvegardes antérieures seront débloquées et à nouveau consultables et je pourrais retrouver ainsi ces fichiers provisoirement effacés ? 

Et à chaque fois que mon disque sera presque plein, je devrais à nouveau faire cette manip manuellement ? 

- *continuer sur un autre DDE* : une clé USB sinon pas trop de sous en ce moment...:hein:

Allez François ne désespère pas avec moi
 Je vais finir par comprendre  ou tu veux en venir avec mon problème :rose::rose:
JE veux retrouver mon Time Machine


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Octobre 2009)

DiskWarrior semble inutile : apparemment, tu as fini par avoir un message de succès de la réparation de ton DDE.


Te restent l'effacement de toutes tes anciennes archives (ou l'achat immédiat d'un nouveau DDE) pour être tranquille une fois pour toutes,

ou l'effacement de vieilles archives que tu jugeras devenues inutiles, jusqu'à l'achat d'un nouveau DDE. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------

Tu as redémarré APRES avoir réparé ?


----------



## fabliubov (7 Octobre 2009)

Alors j'ai enlevé de la sauvegarde des fichiers ce qui a permis à Time Machine de faire sa sauvegarde...

Time Machine a réussi sa sauvegarde mais lorsque je vais dans Time Machine les sauvegardes antérieures à Dimanche (j'en avais au moins pour 3 mois) n'ont pas réaparu...

De plus, il ne reste que 3 Go sur mon DDext de 256Go initialement alors que mon disque HD ne fait que 160 (et encore j'en ai utilisé que 135...). Du coup à quoi me servent mes sauvegardes qui mangent 125 Go de mon disque dur pour rien (je peux même pas les voir dans Time Machine). 

Autant dire j'en ai marrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre

Alors quelles solutions me conseiller? 

- j'efface manuellement toutes les sauv antérieures à Dim (donc grisées dans Time Machine) dans le dossier Backup de mon mon DDE ? Et est ce qu'à l'avenir ça se reproduira ou bien est ce dû juste au passage de Leo à Snow Leo

- J'efface tout mon DDE et je le formate, c'est ça? Mais que va m'apporter cette 2eme variante?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Octobre 2009)

fabliubov a dit:


> Alors j'ai enlevé de la sauvegarde des fichiers


Tu n'es pas passé par le Finder, j'espère ! :mouais:



fabliubov a dit:


> J'efface tout mon DDE et je le formate, c'est ça? Mais que va m'apporter cette 2eme variante?


Tu repartiras de zéro en effaçant tous les gags créés dans ta sauvegarde actuelle, et donc sur des bases saines. 


Ta mésaventure t'aidera peut-être à comprendre le conseil qui veut qu'on fasse un clone sur un second DDE : TM est parfois fragile&#8230;


----------



## fabliubov (7 Octobre 2009)

Et la première variante, moins radicale, mais est elle réalisable ? 

Non je n'ai pas effacé les sauv antérieures à partir du Finder mais dans Time Machine.

Il n' a y a vraiment aucune autre solution ? :hein::hein::hein::hein:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Octobre 2009)

Je ne connais pas d'autre solution,
et le mieux est de repartir de zéro pour retrouver une TM aussi fiable qu'elle peut l'être.


----------



## zumbba (8 Octobre 2009)

Je ne savais non plus comment utiliser et votre aidé a été vraiment importante. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## nounours0903 (9 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un petit soucis avec ma Time Machine, voilà le problème.
Ayant récupéré mon MBP du SAV d'apple (Merci 8600gt!!) j'ai voulu faire une sauvegarde machine, mais voila le soucis, c'est qu'il ne veux pas poursuivre la sauvegarde que j'avais avant mais veux en crée une nouvelle. Pourtant le nom du mac est toujours le même!!!

Comment reforcé Time Machine a poursuivre la sauvegarde pour ne pas en faire une toute nouvelle?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Octobre 2009)

nounours0903 a dit:


> Pourtant le nom du mac est toujours le même!!!


Mais la carte-mère a dû changer

= va voir du côté de ce message : http://forums.macg.co/5168378-post1874.html


----------



## nounours0903 (10 Octobre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mais la carte-mère a dû changer
> 
> = va voir du côté de ce message : http://forums.macg.co/5168378-post1874.html



Tout d'abord merci beaucoup François 

Oui, la carte mère à bien été changé et le lien que tu as fourni est exactement ce problème là.
Cepandant, il n'existerai pas une version en Fr car je comprend à peu près ce qu'il veux dire mais je ne veux faire aucune erreur durant ce processus pour ne pas perdre toutes les données TM.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Octobre 2009)

Je ne connais pas de version française.

Un coup de Google Traduction t'aiderait ?


----------



## nounours0903 (10 Octobre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ne connais pas de version française.
> 
> Un coup de Google Traduction t'aiderait ?



Même en français(google traduction), je ne comprend pas trop où il veux en venir


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Octobre 2009)

Il a réussi ce que tu veux faire.
En appliquant ce qu'il résume à la fin de son post, tu devrais y arriver.



> $ sudo fsaclctl -p /Volumes/LaCie/ -d
> $ cd /Volumes/LaCie/Backups.backupdb/"MacBookPro_PAT (6) 2"
> $ sudo mv ../"MacBookPro_PAT (6)"/* .
> $ ls -l ../"MacBookPro_PAT (6)"
> ...



J'ai extrait son message d'une longue série qui n'arrivait pas à conclure, 
et c'est le seul qui ait réussi et ne soit pas plaint que les autres recettes (anglophones) ne fonctionnaient pas :
 bref, c'est la procédure que j'utiliserais si j'en avais besoin. 

Alors, fais un copier-coller, corrige-le selon tes coordonnées à toi, et lance-toi.


----------



## nounours0903 (11 Octobre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il a réussi ce que tu veux faire.
> En appliquant ce qu'il résume à la fin de son post, tu devrais y arriver.
> 
> 
> ...



Au risque de passer pour un con, je doit retranscrire ce code ou?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Octobre 2009)

Dans le Terminal. 

Tu tapes chaque ligne qui commence par $ (sans taper le sigle $ lui-même), et à la fin de chaque ligne, tu fais un retour chariot &#9166; avant de taper la ligne $ suivante..
Le Terminal te répondra les deux lignes qui ne commencent pas par $.


Dans le Terminal, chaque caractère compte, y compris et surtout les espaces : peut-être peux-tu demander de l'aide à un de tes proches ? 

Si tu veux te lancer tout seul, sache que le nom et le chemin de tes deux "MacBookPro_PAT (6)" s'affichent par simple glisser-déposer de leurs icônes dans la fenêtre du Terminal : ça te permettrait de savoir quoi taper, avant de te lancer dans la procédure.


----------



## frenchfly (11 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai installé ma nouvelle time capsule et (suivant les indications du forum) ai commencé à cloner mon ancien disque externe avec SuperDuper pour ne pas perdre mes anciennes sauvegardes. Patatras, une fausse manip sur ma multiprise de courant et tout s'éteint.. j'ai donc recommencé l'opération mais le pb est que TM a crée un disque appelé "Boot OSX" contenant un fichier sparsebundle lui-même incluant un autre fichier avec la date de ma copie ratée avec une extension "inprogress". Le pb est que maintenant TM vient de temps en temps (en faisant les sauvegardes programmées) pointer sur ce disque, ce qui met une grouille d'enfer..... comment pourrais-je supprimer définitivement ce disque "Boot OSX"??? à noter que j'ai essayé la manip dans time machine (clic droit - supprimer toutes les sauvegardes) et cela ne fonctionne pas. Quelqu'un a une idée????
merci par avance


----------



## nounours0903 (11 Octobre 2009)

J'ai essayer, mais je n'arrive à rien, avec ces codes :-(

J'ai tenté ce copier le dossier du 1er dossier dans le 2eme mais il refuse de le faire :-(


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Octobre 2009)

nounours0903 a dit:


> J'ai essayer, mais je n'arrive à rien, avec ces codes :-(
> 
> J'ai tenté ce copier le dossier du 1er dossier dans le 2eme mais il refuse de le faire :-(



Une histoire d'espaces autour du slash ? : sudo mv XX / YY

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------




frenchfly a dit:


> comment pourrais-je supprimer définitivement ce disque "Boot OSX"???


Je ne suis pas familier de Time Capsule, alors je peux ne pas être du meilleur conseil. 

Désactive TM (dans ses Préférences Système) avant de tenter d'effacer Boot OSX : ça me semble impératif.

Et puis, si c'est un Volume, passe par Utilitaire de Disque > Effacer. Si c'est une image-disque, par le Finder > Corbeille.
Sinon, passe par l'Utilitaire Airport.


----------



## nounours0903 (11 Octobre 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide François,

J'ai tenté du meilleur que j'ai pu et je me suis résigné à formaté le disque TM et commencé une nouvelle sauvegarde.


----------



## frenchfly (11 Octobre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Une histoire d'espaces autour du slash ? : sudo mv XX / YY
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------
> 
> ...


Merci pour ces suggestions. malheureusement, quand je désactive TM, je ne vois plus aucun disque donc impossibilité d'effacer. Je vais peut être terminer effectivement par utiliser la fonction effacer de l'utilitaire disque mais je sais que je vais aussi effacer mon disque principal (apparemment les 2 sont liés) donc tout recommencer....


----------



## Hard16Ware (12 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour voilà je voudrait formater mon HDD du mac car je suis en partition HFS+ SENSIBLE A LA CASE et donc impossible d'utiliser Photoshop (il n'accepte pas ce type), j'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine sur un HDD externe est t-il possible de faire une Clean Install + formatage du HDD du Mac pour avoir un système de fichier HFS+ NON sensible a la case et aprés récupérer met données du disque externe Time Machine


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Octobre 2009)

frenchfly a dit:


> Merci pour ces suggestions. malheureusement, quand je désactive TM, je ne vois plus aucun disque donc impossibilité d'effacer. Je vais peut être terminer effectivement par utiliser la fonction effacer de l'utilitaire disque mais je sais que je vais aussi effacer mon disque principal (apparemment les 2 sont liés) donc tout recommencer....


J'ai pris le temps de m'informer sur les Apple Discussions, et je te donne un résumé de ce que j'y ai compris.

Désactive TM, passe par le Finder (Barre latérale > Partagés) pour monter la Capsule, sélectionne le .sparsebundle, et mets-le à la Corbeille en passant par la roue crantée.

Oui, Utilitaire de Disque et Utilitaire Airport effacent tout le contenu de la Capsule : aussi bien les archives TM que les autres données.


Ce qui m'étonne, c'est ton histoire de Disque Boot OSX : je n'ai rien trouvé d'approchant dans les Discussions. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h08 ----------




Hard16Ware a dit:


> Bonjour voilà je voudrait formater mon HDD du mac car je suis en partition HFS+ SENSIBLE A LA CASE et donc impossible d'utiliser Photoshop (il n'accepte pas ce type), j'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine sur un HDD externe est t-il possible de faire une Clean Install + formatage du HDD du Mac pour avoir un système de fichier HFS+ NON sensible a la case et aprés récupérer met données du disque externe Time Machine



Logiquement, il suffit de reformater le HDD en Insensible à la casse pour ensuite restaurer l'archive TM : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/15638.html

= je ne vois pas l'intérêt de faire une clean install, puis une Migration de TM. 


Par principe, je ferais un clone (ou une copie de ma Maison) avant de reformater le HDD et de me lancer avec TM, des fois que


----------



## frenchfly (12 Octobre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'ai pris le temps de m'informer sur les Apple Discussions, et je te donne un résumé de ce que j'y ai compris.
> 
> Désactive TM, passe par le Finder (Barre latérale > Partagés) pour monter la Capsule, sélectionne le .sparsebundle, et mets-le à la Corbeille en passant par la roue crantée.
> 
> ...


 
Merci de passer du temps pour m'aider. En fait j'ai déjà testé le passage du sparsebundle à la corbeille.... cela a momentanément amélioré les choses mais j'ai toujours mon fichu disque Boot OSX dont je n'arrive pas à me débarasser et qui fait quand même une taille fixe de 120Go!!!! et sur lequel TM vient pointer 3 fois sur 4....je vois que tout le monde reste perplexe avec cette affaire.... je pense que je vais donc m'armer de patience et reformater la capsule puis reclonage (7h de transfert) .......


----------



## Marush (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que Time Machine efface les données présentes sur un disque dur externe? Dans ma situation, j'aimerai activer Time Machine mais le disque dur que je possède contient déjà pas mal de données que je traîne depuis des années et que je ne veux pas perdre évidemment... Mais c'est un didi externe de 500Go et il reste au moins 200Go de libre... Ce que j'aimerai savoir c'est si je peux utiliser Time Machine avec ce disque dur sans qu'il m'efface mes autres données (sachant que j'occupe moins de 80Go sur mon Mac).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Octobre 2009)

TM efface les données s'il est obligé de reformater le DDE pour avoir le format Mac OS étendu journalisé. 

Sinon, il crée un dossier au milieu des autres données, 
mais il vaut mieux lui dédier une partition : Utilitaire de Disque peut créer cette nouvelle partition sur ton DDE (120 à 160 Go serait une bonne taille), 
avec la précaution de quitter toutes les applis au moment de créer cette partition.


----------



## Marush (18 Octobre 2009)

Je m'excuse je débute plus ou moins dans l'univers Mac donc j'ai besoin de...encore plus de précision 
Utilitaire de Disque se trouve où? Dans le démarrage du DVD d'installation SL ou le normal? Ou puis-je le faire sans utiliser le DVD?
Concernant la partition, y a t-il des options particulières à cocher avant d'effectuer l'action?
Quand tu parles de quitter toutes les applis...tu veux dire par là, que rien ne soit ouvert en gros? 

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2009)

Marush a dit:


> Je m'excuse je débute plus ou moins dans l'univers Mac donc j'ai besoin de...encore plus de précision
> Utilitaire de Disque se trouve où? Dans le démarrage du DVD d'installation SL ou le normal? Ou puis-je le faire sans utiliser le DVD?
> Concernant la partition, y a t-il des options particulières à cocher avant d'effectuer l'action?
> Quand tu parles de quitter toutes les applis...tu veux dire par là, que rien ne soit ouvert en gros?
> ...



Dossier Applications/Utilitaires

Au moment de créer la nouvelle partition, cliquer sur le bouton Options et sélectionner le tableau de partition GUID.

Quitter toutes les applis = rien d'ouvert.


----------



## Marush (18 Octobre 2009)

Merci iDuck mais... une fois dans utilitaire de Disque, je vais où pour créer une nouvelle partition? Est-ce l'onglet RAID? Je ne comprends pas très bien ce qu'il faut faire et j'ai peur de me tromper!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

Ah je viens de trouver... dans partitionner evidemment -_-'
Il me reste toujours un coin d'ombre, une fois que j'aurai sélectionné "2 partitions", que j'aurai définie la capacité de chacune d'elle et que j'aurai fais appliquer... que va t-il se passer? Je ne perdrai pas mes données présentes sur le disque?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Octobre 2009)

Sélectionne ton Disque Externe, va dans l'onglet Partitionner, puis clique sur le signe +, et paramètre la taille (avec le coin inférieur droit).

PS : tu devrais ne rien perdre, surtout si tu as bien quitté toutes les applis dans ton Mac.


----------



## Marush (18 Octobre 2009)

Oh non... apparemment je ne peux pas le faire... Le message disait les données présentes sur le disque seront effacées et remplacées par les partitions que je viens de faire... En fait, je ne peux pas en rajouter une à mon disque, je ne peux pas cliquer sur le signe + ni sur les options d'à côté...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------

Il est marqué à côté "Impossible de modifier cette partition"...ralala je suis maudite, je dois donc racheter un didi externe T_T. Merci en tout cas de votre aide!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Octobre 2009)

Marush a dit:


> ...ralala je suis maudite



Ou tu as déjà effacé beaucoup de choses sur ta partition de stockage, et Utilitaire de Disque ne trouve pas d'espace libre.

Tu peux commencer par vider la Corbeille de ton DDE,
et si ça ne suffit pas, Effacer *l'espace libre* de ta partition : dans l'onglet Effacer, il y a un bouton _Effacer l'espace libre_ (à ne surtout pas confondre avec le bouton _Effacer_ qui efface tout, espace libre et données !).

Ensuite avec l'onglet Partitionner qui apparaît quand tu sélectionnes le DDE, tu devrais pouvoir agir sur le bouton + (même s'il n'est pas évident que tu puisses aboutir à une nouvelle partition de 150 Go).


----------



## Marush (18 Octobre 2009)

Ah...mais comment vider la corbeille de mon DDE? Je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait une corbeille...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Octobre 2009)

Tu vides simplement la Corbeille de ton Finder au moment où le DDE est branché sur ton Mac : jettes-y un coup d'il avant, tu seras sûrement étonnée.


----------



## Marush (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour bonjour,

J'ai le regret de dire que...ça ne fonctionne toujours pas snif. Je n'ai rien vu dans la corbeille et j'ai effectué "Effacer l'espace Libre"...toujours pas de petit + qui apparait dans l'onglet Partitionner... Je crois que je vais bien devoir racheter un DDE juste pour Time Machine...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Octobre 2009)

Détail : le petit + n'apparaît pas, il s'illumine (à côté de -, en dessous de la fenêtre des partitions : deux boutons accolés), dès qu'une partition est sélectionnée.

L'achat d'un DDE me semble la bonne solution : il n'est pas sûr que tu puisses obtenir une seconde partition de plus de 120 Go sur le DDE actuel, et tu auras sûrement besoin à court/moyen terme du reste de l'espace de ce DDE pour continuer à archiver des données au-delà des 300 Go actuels.


----------



## Mac de Toulouse (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai des sauvegardes Time Machine et je souhaiterai récupérer un dossier de signet safari supprimé par erreur 
Je pense que c'est possible mais hélas je ne sais pas comment procéder.
Je suis rentrer dans Time Machine mais je ne sais pas où chercher. 

Ou puis-je trouver mes signets dans Time Machine ?
Merci d'avance pour toute aide.

PS : je pense et j'espère être dans le bon sujet pour poster ma demande...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,

Ouvre le Finder avant d'entrer dans TM, 
puis va dans ta Maison > Bibliothèque > Safari,
navigue jusqu'à la date antérieure à la perte de tes signets,
et sélectionne le fichier Bookmarks.plist pour le Restaurer.

Attention, tu perdras les nouveaux signets créés depuis la date que tu auras choisie (si tu en as créés) : la restauration va écraser (= détruire) le plist actuel.


----------



## Mac de Toulouse (19 Octobre 2009)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Epi80 (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise Time Machine avec un disque externe WD 300 Go depuis deux semaines.
Je suis sous Leopard 10.5.8, IMac.
Les sauvegardes ont bien fonctionné dans un premier temps, mais depuis que j'ai passé 
la semaine, les sauvegardes sont devenues extremement longues jusqu'à ne créer qu' un fichier en .inProgress (Paquet) non consultable sur le disque et qui ne mène à rien.
Time Machine fonctionne pendant des heures en reprenant ce fichier à chaque fois, 
mais aucune sauvegarde effective n'est créée .
Que se passe t-il ?

Epi80


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, et bienvenue !

Pour le savoir, regarde dans la Barre des Menus ce qui s'affiche quand TM rame,
va voir dans Préférences Système > TM s'il y a un message d'erreur,
et, en désespoir de cause, dans l'utilitaire Console > Fichiers log > systemlog : backupd,

et reviens nous dire ce que tu as trouvé.


----------



## Epi80 (26 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ces premiers conseils, j'ai attendu que les choses avancent pour vous répondre. :sleep:
Dans la console, rien sur time machine, ou alors je ne comprends pas les messages, possible.
En allant dans les préférence système > Time Machine, TM indiquait l'état de sauvegarde en cours de 11,6 Mo sur 955,7 Mo depuis le matin 10h00. La sauvegarde s'est finalement
débloquée jusqu'à 958,7 sur 958,7 Mo à 16h14. La fin de sauvegarde s'est ensuite mise en Préparation  et ça fait une heure maintenant que ça dure. J'espère que cette fois ça mènera au moins à une sauvegarde pour ce jour, car la semaine dernière je n'ai pas eu de sauvegarde sur une journée et de demi étant donné la longueur du processus. La connexion est en USB 2.
J'avais hésité avec le FireWire. J'attends que ça se termine et je vous tiens au courant.
Sauvegarde toujours en préparation.

Epi 80


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2009)

Fais une recherche sur "backupd" dans Console > Fichiers log > systemlog en utilisant la Recherche en haut et à droite de la fenêtre,

et tu trouveras ce qui a bloqué de 10h à 16h 14 (un fichier ?). 


Si ton DDE est raccordé à un hub USB, essaie peut-être de l'en débrancher ? :hein:


Chaque nouvelle sauvegarde commence par une préparation  chaque heure, à chaque sauvegarde 
= c'est normal qu'une préparation redémarre aussitôt après sept heures de blocage !


----------



## Epi80 (26 Octobre 2009)

Ok, donc j'ai ça :

Oct 26 16:45:12 imac-de-apple /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[3422]: Stopping backup.
Oct 26 16:45:13 imac-de-apple /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[3422]: Error: (-43) SrcErr:NO Copying /Users/apple/Library/Mail/POP-manup2@pop.wanadoo.fr/INBOX.mbox/Messages/5725.emlx to /Volumes/My Passport 1/Backups.backupdb/iMac de apple/2009-10-23-234558.inProgress/0D2CD601-8485-410A-861A-9E0E54ED5ECD/Macintosh HD/Users/apple/Library/Mail/POP-manup2@pop.wanadoo.fr/INBOX.mbox/Messages
Oct 26 16:45:13 imac-de-apple /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[3422]: Copied 1717 files (958.7 MB) from volume Macintosh HD.
Oct 26 16:45:13 imac-de-apple /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[3422]: Copy stage failed with error:11
Oct 26 16:45:30 imac-de-apple /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[3422]: Backup failed with error: 11
Oct 26 16:45:30 imac-de-apple /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[3422]: Restarting backup after linking failure.
Oct 26 16:45:30 imac-de-apple /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[3422]: Starting standard backup
Oct 26 16:45:31 imac-de-apple /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[3422]: Backing up to: /Volumes/My Passport 1/Backups.backupdb
Oct 26 16:45:58 imac-de-apple kernel[0]: disk1s3: I/O error.
Oct 26 16:45:58 imac-de-apple kernel[0]: 
Oct 26 16:45:58: --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Oct 26 16:45:58 imac-de-apple kernel[0]: hfs_clonefile: cluster_read failed - 5
Oct 26 16:46:28 imac-de-apple kernel[0]: disk1s3: I/O error.
Oct 26 16:46:28 imac-de-apple kernel[0]: 

Et puis cette partie qui se répète toutes les 30 secondes :

Oct 26 16:46:46: --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Oct 26 16:46:46 imac-de-apple kernel[0]: disk1s3: I/O error.
Oct 26 16:46:46 imac-de-apple kernel[0]: 

Le message 5725.emlx est le problème si je comprends bien. 
(Mais je suis une bille sur ce genre de code.)

Epi80


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2009)

Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le mail qui soit fautif, 
mais tu n'as pas donné les logs des heures précédentes = je peux me tromper.

L'accumulation des errors 11 et 43 et de l'I/O Error me font plutôt penser à un problème de câble (ou hub), voire à une défaillance matérielle de ton DDE ?

Je n'en suis pas trop sûr, encore une fois : va dans Utilitaire de Disque, sélectionne ta partition TM puis ton DDE, et lis leurs Informations pour savoir si l'un des deux s'appelle bien  "disk1s3".
Tant que tu y seras, clique sur Réparer le Disque pour réparer ta partition TM : ça réparera au moins la partie logicielle. :hein:


----------



## Epi80 (26 Octobre 2009)

Dans l'utilitaire de disque :
Oui, c'est bien la partition TM qui s'appelle "disk1s3".
Le nom du DDE est "disk1".
Réparer le disque (partition TM) échouée mais toujours en cours.

Ma sauvegarde de cette journée a fini par échouer :
"Sauvegarde la plus récente : Echec"
"Erreur de Time Machine. Impossible de terminer la copie de sauvegarde.
Une erreur s'est produite lors de la copie des fichiers sur le volume de sauvegarde."


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2009)

Et si tu désactivais TM avant de Réparer son Disque, ça irait peut-être mieux ?! 

Essaie plusieurs fois de Réparer, jusqu'au succès de la réparation,
car, ensuite, je n'aurais plus que DiskWarrior et le formatage de ta partition à te proposer


----------



## Epi80 (27 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour François,

A la vérification du disque : Structure de noeud erronée. Vérification du volume échouée.
A la réparation du disque : Structure de noeud erroné. 
Reconstruction du B-Tree du catalogue.
Structure de noeud erroné.
Nombre denregistrements non valide
Enregistrement thread manquant (id = 109674)
Nombre invalide d'enregistrements de segments.
Vérification des fichiers à liens multiples.
Nombre de liens physiques du fichier incorrect
Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
Comptage de lélément du répertoire non valide
(normalement 838744 au lieu de 838430)
Le nombre de listes de contrôle daccès est incorrect
(normalement 838744 au lieu de 838430)
Vérification des répertoires à liens multiples.
Nombre de liens physiques du répertoire incorrect
Vérification bitmap du volume.
La bitmap de volume nécessite une réparation mineure
Vérification des informations du volume.
Nombre érroné de blocs libres du volume.
(normalement 57939599 au lieu de 60315958)
Len-tête de volume nécessite des réparations mineures.
Réparation du volume.
Le volume My Passport na pas pu être réparé.
Erreur : La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué.

Pour l'instant j'alterne les vérifs et les réparations.
Pour le reformatage c'est "effacer" dans l'utilitaire de disque, c'est bien ça ?

Epi 80


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour Epi 80,

Des anciens du Forum se sont targué d'avoir réussi à réparer un Disque à la 6e ou 8e tentative : tu peux donc essayer.

En cas d'échec rebelle, efface la partition, en vérifiant que tu as bien choisi Mac OS étendu journalisé, et que le Disque est bien en schéma GUID.

Ça arrive parfois que l'on doive effacer sa partition TM pour remettre TM d'aplomb, 
et c'est une des raisons majeures pour laquelle Apple conseille de ne rien écrire d'autre que les sauvegardes TM dans une partition TM : le jour où on efface, on ne perd rien d'autre que ses vieilles archives TM, ce qui est un moindre mal.


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2009)

À ce point-là, quand les réparations ne réparent rien, c'est assez mauvais signe : on peut penser que le disque a un problème physique sous-jacent. Ne pas trop lui faire confiance, quoi, même après un apparent retour à la normale dû à un reformatage.

C'est bien dans la section Effacer. Note que si tu choisis un mode d'effacement avec écriture de zéros, cela peut permettre de déceler réellement que le disque a un problème matériel.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> À ce point-là, quand les réparations ne réparent rien, c'est assez mauvais signe : on peut penser que le disque a un problème physique sous-jacent. Ne pas trop lui faire confiance, quoi, même après un apparent retour à la normale dû à un reformatage.


Je n'osais pas le dire.



bompi a dit:


> Note que si tu choisis un mode d'effacement avec écriture de zéros, cela peut permettre de déceler réellement que le disque a un problème matériel.


Et comment s'en rend-on compte ? Un message particulier s'affiche ?


----------



## Epi80 (27 Octobre 2009)

François, Bompi,

J'en suis à la troisième passe des vérifs et réparations. Je vais en faire quelques une en plus et je pense que je vais effacer ensuite. Pour les options : Mac OS étendu journalisé Ok et pour l' option d'effacement sécurisée : mise à zéro des données (écriture des zéros une fois sur les données) Ok, de toute façon je n'avais que 15 jours de sauvegardes. 
Je ne vois pas ou choisir l'option en schèma GUID, comment fait-on ?

C'est un DDE WDigital 300 Go préformaté MAC que j'utilise acheté il y a 3 semaines. Je trouve que le service rendu et pour l'intant plus que moyen. J'espère que ça n'est qu'un problème de formatage usine, je verrai bien après l'effacement sinon je ferai jouer la garantie 3 ans.

Epi80


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2009)

L'option GUID se choisit dans le bouton _Options_ de l'onglet _Partitionner_.

La présence du schéma GUID se vérifie simplement en regardant le bas de la fenêtre d'Utilitaire de Disque, quand on a sélectionné le Disque dans la colonne de gauche.

= GUID est un schéma de partitionnement de disque.


----------



## Epi80 (27 Octobre 2009)

Bon, et bien j'ai fini par formater le disque.
Mais pas en schéma GUID puisque cette option n'est proposée que pour le partitionnement et je n'ai pas fait de partition.
J'ai commencé les sauvegardes via TM et ça roule comme au premier jour.
Trois sauvegardes successives se sont écrites sans problème. Bien sûr, je recommence tout à zéro. J'espère que cette fois ça fonctionnera passé la semaine et puis le mois ensuite.
Je vous tiendrai au courant, merci en tout cas pour vos conseils éclairés. 

Epi80


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je n'osais pas le dire.
> 
> 
> Et comment s'en rend-on compte ? Un message particulier s'affiche ?


Dans ce cas le formatage doit échouer (tentative d'écriture sur un bloc corrompu), avec un message à la clef. Quel message ? là je ne me souviens pas.


----------



## florcitas (30 Octobre 2009)

[FONT=&quot]
et qu'il ya du vrai à cela?
http://gooonews.fr/2009/10/28/telecharger-abast/ [/FONT]


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2009)

Ce fil, déjà assez épais, est consacré à Time Machine, pas à une énième et stérile pseudo-discussion sur le sujet des anti-virus.


----------



## shadowchild (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
alors moi j'ai juste une petite question... J'ai cherché des sujets sur ma question, et je n'ai pas trouvé bien que je pense que ça ait été abordé. De toute façon ce n'est pas bien compliqué...
Je compte changer le DD de mon macbook. Pour l'instant, j'ai un 120Go réparti de la façon suivante : Macintosh HD 1 (81,1Go), Macintosh HD 2 (15Go), Son HD (15Go) 
Et je veux m'acheter un momentus 7200.4 de 320Go...

Donc je me dis que je créerai une sauvegarde time machine de mon système actuel, jusque là tout va bien... Mais ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est comment va t'il gérer mes différentes partitions, alors que la capacité n'est pas la même??? A moins qu'il ne s'occupe que du HD principal???

Je suis plutot habitué des clean instal, donc là c'est vrai que j'ai du mal à comprendre


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Octobre 2009)

owchild" data-source="post: 5266676"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
shadowchild a dit:


> un 120Go réparti de la façon suivante : Macintosh HD 1 (81,1Go), Macintosh HD 2 (15Go), Son HD (15Go)
> Et je veux m'acheter un momentus 7200.4 de 320Go...


Qu'y a-t-il dans les trois partitions ??

Si ce sont deux ou trois OS différents, j'envisagerais plutôt de passer par des clones.
S'il n'y a qu'un OS X (accompagné de deux partitions de données HFS+), TM peut tout sauvegarder, puis tout restaurer sur une seule partition.


----------



## shadowchild (31 Octobre 2009)

Alors la partition 1 c'est le systeme et les applis surtout, le deuxieme c'est mes documents persos, et le 3e c'est ce qui concerne mon home studio et mes enregistrements (sessions protools)

donc tout cela se retrouverait en vrac dans une seule partition? Donc il vaut mieux que je fasse le tri tout seul au prealable et tout remettre dans une partition


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Octobre 2009)

owchild" data-source="post: 5266778"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
shadowchild a dit:


> donc tout cela se retrouverait en vrac dans une seule partition?



A la sauvegarde, oui. A la restauration, probablement non.

Mais ce serait le binz : changer de disque interne déstabilise TM (la partition TM n'est plus reconnue nativement par le nouveau DDI),
et une restauration complète sur plusieurs partitions pourrait se révéler délicate (= je n'en ai pas l'expérience), même si elle est théoriquement possible.

Bref, pour faire ce que tu veux faire, je ferais des clones plutôt que de passer par TM (ou j'achèterais un dock pour y brancher mon ancien disque interne), 
ou j'achèterais Back-in-Time (ce logiciel permet de restaurer ce qu'on veut où on veut) si je passais par TM.

Et, comme je suis très prudent, si je passais par TM + Back-in-Time, je n'effacerais pas tout de suite mon ancien disque interne : j'attendrais d'avoir d'abord tout remis sur le nouveau.


----------



## shadowchild (31 Octobre 2009)

Je vais de toute façon acheter un boitier pour mettre mon ancien disque... donc je sens que ce sera clean install et rapatriement de mes fichiers un par un! Au moins ce sera nickel! C'est pas comme si on le faisait tous les 4 matins


----------



## kinon (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un DD sur le quel se trouve TM qui arrive à saturation, je voudrais transferer TM sur un autre. J'ai essayé diverses methodes, elles ne fonctionnent pas: copie simple, restauration avec outil DD (il me dit opération non permise), et clone qui tourne à l'infini sans copier.
mon DD d'origine TM est un firewire externe en partition mac OS et le nouveau est partitionné GUID

Merci de vos idées


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Octobre 2009)

kinon a dit:


> J'ai essayé diverses methodes, elles ne fonctionnent pas: copie simple, restauration avec outil DD (il me dit opération non permise), et clone qui tourne à l'infini sans copier.



Bonjour,

Je vérifierais les autorisations de mon DDE/partition TM (Moi-Staff en l+é, Everyone en lecture seule) : la source de tes ennuis doit être là, si tu es bien dans une session admin. :hein:

Et j'en profiterais pour Réparer le Disque sur ma partition TM.


----------



## kinon (31 Octobre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vérifierais les autorisations de mon DDE/partition TM (Moi-Staff en l+é, Everyone en lecture seule) : la source de tes ennuis doit être là, si tu es bien dans une session admin. :hein:
> 
> Et j'en profiterais pour Réparer le Disque sur ma partition TM.



Je suis bien admin.
le disque est vérifié
les autorisations ok pour moi en lect et ecriture.
??
Mais est il réellement possible de faire une copie ou un clone d'un disque TM?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Octobre 2009)

La procédure sous Leopard est effectivement de cloner avec un logiciel tiers, ou de restaurer avec Utilitaire de Disque : ça cafouille parfois avec Utilitaire de Disque, mais un bon logiciel de clonage, bien à jour, le fait habituellement sans encombre.

C'est seulement dans Snow Leopard qu'on peut changer de Disque TM simplement en copiant par le Finder le dossier Backups.backupdb de l'ancien DDE sur le nouveau. 

Tu as bien réparé le Disque externe ?


----------



## kinon (31 Octobre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La procédure sous Leopard est effectivement de cloner avec un logiciel tiers, ou de restaurer avec Utilitaire de Disque : ça cafouille parfois avec Utilitaire de Disque, mais un bon logiciel de clonage, bien à jour, le fait habituellement sans encombre.
> 
> C'est seulement dans Snow Leopard qu'on peut changer de Disque TM simplement en copiant par le Finder le dossier Backups.backupdb de l'ancien DDE sur le nouveau.
> 
> Tu as bien réparé le Disque externe ?


Oui il est OK...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Novembre 2009)

Quelques autres suggestions des Apple Discussions :

- désactiver TM dans Préférences Système avant de cloner ;
- utiliser SuperDuper plutôt que CarbonCC ;
- éviter les hubs ;
- passer plutôt par l'usb sur les DDE Western Digital.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------

Pour ceux que cela pourrait intéresser, la Documentation de notre ami Bombich m'apprend :

rsync ne supporte pas les liens matériels de TM (opération non autorisée), 

et la seule façon de cloner un Disque TM avec CCC (3.3) est de passer par le clone en block level (_détruire les éléments inexistants sur la source_, et travailler sur deux disques externes démontables et non utilisés = inactiver TM).

http://forums.bombich.com/viewtopic.php?t=14385
http://forums.bombich.com/viewtopic.php?t=13684
http://bombich.com/software/docs/CCCHelp/CCCHelp.html?page=history
http://www.bombich.com/software/docs/CCCHelp_French/CCCHelp.html?page=faq


----------



## kinon (1 Novembre 2009)

Merci des infos mais apparemment ça ne marche pas...
Le clonage commence et instantanément indique qu'il est terminé (sans avoir rien copié).
Mes deux disques sont externes, et TM inactivé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Novembre 2009)

Je revérifierais le nouveau DDE : tu as dit qu'il est bien en GUID, il doit être en Mac OS étendu journalisé, ses autorisations doivent être clean, il doit avoir vu Vérifier son Disque, un nouveau câble pourrait être bienvenu, etc.

Ou un problème matériel sur ce nouveau DDE ? 
= j'essaierais d'y cloner mon Mac, pour voir  et puis j'effacerais pour recommencer avec le DDE de TM. :hein:


----------



## pistache18 (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Depuis quelque temps, lorsque je rentre dans Time Machine, *je ne peux plus accéder à mes sauvegardes.*

Les dates de sauvegardes apparaissent bien sur le côté droit, mais de façon grisée et non cliquable. Seule une sauvegarde ancienne (1 mois et demi) est accessible, par un clic sur la petite barre blanche à droit après la date.

J'ai beau lancer de nouvelles sauvegardes, rien n'y fait, elles restent non consultable par la suite.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Es-tu en 10.5.8 ?

As-tu un message d'erreur dans Préférences Système après les sauvegardes ?


----------



## kinon (1 Novembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je revérifierais le nouveau DDE : tu as dit qu'il est bien en GUID, il doit être en Mac OS étendu journalisé, ses autorisations doivent être clean, il doit avoir vu Vérifier son Disque, un nouveau câble pourrait être bienvenu, etc.
> 
> Ou un problème matériel sur ce nouveau DDE ?
> = j'essaierais d'y cloner mon Mac, pour voir  et puis j'effacerais pour recommencer avec le DDE de TM. :hein:


oui je confirme je suis en 10.5.8 et mes disques sont clean le disque "nouveau" est en GUID mais pas celui qui contient actuellement TM (puisqu'il était déja actif avant et depuis longtemps )
TM fonctionne très bien je redemarre fréquemment sur une de ses partitions sans problème. l'autre idem.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2009)

kinon a dit:


> je suis en 10.5.8
> et mes disques sont clean le disque "nouveau" est en GUID mais pas celui qui contient actuellement TM



En 10.5.8 Intel ? = quel Mac ?

Ton ancien DDE est en Carte de Partition Apple, pour PowerPC ? = le nouveau devrait l'être aussi, dans ce cas.


----------



## kinon (2 Novembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En 10.5.8 Intel ? = quel Mac ?
> 
> Ton ancien DDE est en Carte de Partition Apple, pour PowerPC ? = le nouveau devrait l'être aussi, dans ce cas.


C'est comme ça que j'ai essayé au départ, puis comme ça ne marchait pas je l'ai passé en GUID après.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2009)

kinon a dit:


> C'est comme ça que j'ai essayé au départ, puis comme ça ne marchait pas je l'ai passé en GUID après.


On y arrive 

= tu recommences tout depuis le début, en Carte de Partition Apple.


----------



## kinon (2 Novembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On y arrive


Je crains que non...
je viens de repartitionner en carte de partition Apple et...c'est pareil
CCC démarre et s'arrête instantanément en indiquant clone terminé. Alors qu'il n'a rien fait.
je suis bien avec la dernière version de CCC et en mode par blocs.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2009)

Et tu as réparé le Disque (externe), désactivé TM, et changé les câblages.

Alors, essaie de cloner ton Mac sur ton nouveau DDE (tu pourras l'Effacer ensuite).
Ou de repasser par Utilitaire de Disque.
Ou d'utiliser la version démo de SuperDuper.


----------



## kinon (2 Novembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et tu as réparé le Disque (externe), désactivé TM, et changé les câblages.
> 
> Alors, essaie de cloner ton Mac sur ton nouveau DDE (tu pourras l'Effacer ensuite).
> Ou de repasser par Utilitaire de Disque.
> Ou d'utiliser la version démo de SuperDuper.


Je viens de télécharger superduper, ça a l'air de fonctionner cette fois. je l'avais essayé précédemment et il tourmait indéfiniment. Peut être y a t'il eu une maj entre temps car ce problème semble évoqué à droite et à gauche??
ceci étant si tout se passe bien jusqu'au bout, est ce qu'il n'y a pas un risque si j'attribue ce nouveau disque à TM dans ses préférences et si il ne fonctionne pas correctement, que je ne puisse plus retourner sur le précédent?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2009)

Si ton clone réussit, la fin de la manuvre est de renommer le DDE2 du nom du DDE1, et de rebaptiser le DDE1 : 
on désactive TM et on ne branche qu'un DDE à la fois pour ce faire.


Et TM t'offre la possibilité de naviguer dans d'autres Disques de sauvegarde (dans le Dock et avec Alt dans la Barre des menus).


----------



## samroud (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je possède un serveur NAS Synology DS409+ avec récemment, la possibilité d'effectuer des sauvegardes via Time Machine *de mon Mac Pro sur mon serveur Nas*. Tout fonctionne parfaitement!

Par contre, je souhaite effectuer des Sauvegarde via Time Machine *de mon serveur Synology vers un disque dur interne de mon Mac Pro...* et je n'y arrive pas... pas assez d'options dans Time Machine...!

Es-ce possible??

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Novembre 2009)

samroud a dit:


> pas assez d'options dans Time Machine...!


Normalement, TM ne sauvegarde que les Volumes Mac OS étendu, que ne sont pas les NAS.

= je me tournerais vers une autre solution de sauvegarde. 


Conseil que je te donne d'autant plus volontiers que tu as attendu une solution officielle et a priori stable pour faire des sauvegardes TM sur un Synology.


----------



## samroud (3 Novembre 2009)

Ok merci. 
Et quelle(s) autre(s) solution(s) de sauvegarde me conseilles-tu? (Je possède donc un NAS Synology DS409+ 4x1To, un Mac Pro et un Mac Book Pro)
Je travaille avec des fichiers assez lourd (graphiste: images, vidéos,...)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Novembre 2009)

D'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, les NAS Synology ont une solution intégrée de sauvegarde de leurs données : j'irais plutôt voir de ce côté-là, 
ne voyant rien dans le monde Mac qui puisse convenir, et ne sachant pas comment Synology a pu rendre TM compatible avec ses disques non HFS+. :hein:


----------



## samroud (3 Novembre 2009)

Exactement, mais il me semble que cette solution interne à Synology permet uniquement des sauvegardes sur des disques externes en USB ou en e-SATA...j'ai essayé et ça fonctionne. Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé pour une sauvegarde sur un disque interne d'un mac..!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Novembre 2009)

Là, je me déclare totalement incompétent.


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Novembre 2009)

Lorsque je répare le disque dur de time machine qui a de la peine à rester connecté pendant plus de 2 milisecondes à mon powerbook, j'ai ces erreurs qui apparaissent dans l'Utilitaire de disque:


===================

2009-11-10 21:07:16 +0100: Utilitaire de disque a commencé.

2009-11-10 21:10:08 +0100: Vérifier et réparer le volume  «*Time Machine*»
D&#8730;©marrage de l&#8218;Äôoutil de r&#8730;©paration¬&#8224;:  2009-11-10 21:10:08 +0100
2009-11-10 21:10:12 +0100: Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
2009-11-10 21:10:12 +0100: Vérification du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
2009-11-10 21:10:13 +0100: Vérification du catalogue.
2009-11-10 21:10:40 +0100: Vérification des fichiers à liens multiples.
2009-11-10 21:10:40 +0100: Nombre de liens physiques du fichier incorrect
2009-11-10 21:10:40 +0100: Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
2009-11-10 21:11:20 +0100: Vérification du fichier des attributs étendus.
2009-11-10 21:11:38 +0100: Vérification des répertoires à liens multiples.
2009-11-10 21:11:42 +0100: Nombre de liens physiques du répertoire incorrect
2009-11-10 21:12:15 +0100: Vérification bitmap du volume.
2009-11-10 21:12:15 +0100: La bitmap de volume nécessite une réparation mineure
2009-11-10 21:12:16 +0100: Vérification des informations du volume.
2009-11-10 21:12:16 +0100: Nombre érroné de blocs libres du volume.
2009-11-10 21:12:16 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:16 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:16 +0100: (normalement 17050882 au lieu de 17050469)
2009-11-10 21:12:16 +0100: Réparation du volume.
2009-11-10 21:12:56 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:56 +0100: Identificateur suivant incorrect dans la chaîne de liens physiques (id = 382523)
2009-11-10 21:12:56 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: (normalement 188804 au lieu de 382292)
2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: Identificateur précédent incorrect dans la chaîne de liens physiques (id = 188804)
2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: Identificateur suivant incorrect dans la chaîne de liens physiques (id = 188804)
2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: (normalement 206542 au lieu de 0)
2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: Identificateur précédent incorrect dans la chaîne de liens physiques (id = 206542)
2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: (normalement 188804 au lieu de 216338)
2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:12:57 +0100: Identificateur suivant incorrect dans la chaîne de liens physiques (id = 206542)


(environ 500 lignes du genre) 


2009-11-10 21:15:22 +0100: Revérification du volume.
2009-11-10 21:15:22 +0100: Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
2009-11-10 21:15:22 +0100: Vérification du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
2009-11-10 21:15:22 +0100: Vérification du catalogue.
2009-11-10 21:15:49 +0100: Vérification des fichiers à liens multiples.
2009-11-10 21:16:08 +0100: Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
2009-11-10 21:16:47 +0100: Vérification du fichier des attributs étendus.
2009-11-10 21:17:07 +0100: Vérification des répertoires à liens multiples.
2009-11-10 21:18:33 +0100: Vérification bitmap du volume.
2009-11-10 21:18:34 +0100: Vérification des informations du volume.
2009-11-10 21:18:34 +0100: 2009-11-10 21:18:34 +0100: Le volume Time Machine a été réparé avec succès.
Ach&#8730;®vement de la r&#8730;©paration¬&#8224;:  2009-11-10 21:18:36 +0100
2009-11-10 21:18:36 +0100: 
2009-11-10 21:18:37 +0100: 

**********
2009-11-10 22:35:57 +0100: Utilitaire de disque a commencé.



===============


Est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi par hasard ? Est-ce que cela a un lien avec un composant physique défectueux style mon port USB kaputt d'où la multidéconnexion à chaque tentative de branchement du volume time machine ?


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2009)

C'est plutôt au niveau du système de fichiers que se situent les messages d'erreur. Cependant, cela traduit peut-être une défaillance matérielle, que je situerais plutôt sur le disque lui-même.

C'est clair aussi que si l'USB se banane sans prévenir, le système de fichiers peut en pâtir.
De quel type de disque s'agit-il ? auto-alimenté ? avec alimentation externe ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Novembre 2009)

Le disque time machine ? C'est un petit disque de 150 G Western Digital Alimenté avec câble usb. 

(Juste une précision, en rebootant en mode simple utilisateur, la commande fsck -fy avait fait apparaître un message d'erreur concernant le port USB, est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de retrouver ce message (je me souviens plus à 100% du contenu) ou de vérifier si c'est le disque dur de time machine qui déconne avec son câble USB ou si c'est mon port USB?)


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2009)

Le message se trouve peut-être dans _/var/log/system.log_ (mais je crains que non).

Tu as un PowerBook : quand j'en avais un, les ports USB ne fournissaient pas assez d'électricité pour mes disques USB auto-alimentés. D'où plantages, systèmes de fichiers à réparer etc.
Si tu as la possibilité de connecter le disque en FireWire, essaye. Si tu as la possibilité de l'alimenter avec un chargeur ou en utilisant le deuxième port USB et un câble adéquat, c'est une autre possibilité.


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Novembre 2009)

C'est oÙ qu'il est sensé être ce \var ? 


Bon, ok, un point de plus en faveur d'un nouvel ordi, décidemment...


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2009)

Ouh la ! Si c'est le disque externe qui est nase, l'ordinateur n'y est pour rien. Tu ne peux pas ajouter une alimentation au disque ?
Quant au fichier, j'en ai donné le chemin complet ; il est tout simple de le consulter avec l'utilitaire Console [que tu trouveras dans _/Applications/Utilitaires_]


----------



## Fìx (13 Novembre 2009)

J'vais ptêt passer pour un newbie mais bon c'est pas grave!.... 

J'ai découvert en fouillant dans le contenu du paquet de Mail.app (ouais je sais, on est sur le sujet de TM... :rose: Mais z'allez comprendre! ), dans le dossier "Content", l'application suivante :





Et, en double-cliquant dessus, j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'une sauvegarde interne de Mail.app ?

C'est depuis Snow Léopard? Ça a toujours éxisté?...et pis, à quoi ça sert en fait?...ou plutôt, comment ça marche? :rateau:


Oh pis allez, encore une  ......... y'en a d'autres comme ça?


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2009)

Au pif, je dirais que c'est ce qui permet d'avoir une interaction privilégiée entre Time Machine et Mail : si tu es dans Mail et que tu actives TM, tu parcours l'historique de Mail au lieu de l'historique des fichiers (Finder).

PS : je dis ça de mémoire.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Novembre 2009)

MailTimeMachineHelper sert à faciliter la navigation dans l'interface galactique de TM à partir d'une fenêtre Mail, 
et existe depuis Leopard.

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329129-263.html?tag=mfiredir en parle à propos d'un bug avec Spaces.

Dans mon Leopard, je n'ai pas retrouvé d'autre TimeMachineHelper,
mais seulement un Cache dans /private/var.


----------



## Fìx (13 Novembre 2009)

Bien bien bien... bah merci! 

Elle est quand même sacrément bien planqué pour les utilisateurs lambdas j'trouve! :sick:

J'tâcherai de me rappeler qu'elle éxiste le jour où j'aurai un problème... mais c'est pô gagné! :rateau:

Z'auraient dû l'intégrer directement dans Mail.app pour qu'elle soit plus utile et surtout, plus utilisée non?! 

(je sens qu'on va me dire que c'est le cas!  )


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> <...>
> 
> (je sens qu'on va me dire que c'est le cas!  )


C'était un peu le sens de mon post, en effet


----------



## MLD78 (13 Novembre 2009)

salut tout le monde

Je suis sur SL, j'ai une partition sur un DDE (Firewire) de 122 Go pour sauvegarder mon disque système interne de 120 Go. Mon but n'est pas de remonter aux fichiers d'il y a 10 ans mais simplement d'avoir une sauvegarde complète et à jour en cas de pépins...

J'ai fait plusieurs sauvegardes il y a un mois sans problème, mais aujourd'hui je me suis décidé de rebrancher le disque pour une autre sauvegarde et là il m'affiche une erreur, me disant que la sauvegarde est trop volumineuse pour le disque de sauvegarde (voir capture d'écran)..

je croyais que TM supprimais automatiquement les vieilles sauvegardes pour enregistrer les nouvelles ? Pourquoi il ne le fait pas dans ce cas ? De combien de gigas ai-je besoin pour avoir constament une sauvegarde complète et à jour de mon système de 120 Go ?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Deux remarques :
- 76 Go de nouveaux fichiers en un mois pour un Mac de 120 Go, ça me semble beaucoup : tu modifies/crées tant de fichiers en un mois ?
- attendre un mois pour la sauvegarde TM suivante, c'est bien trop : 10 jours me semble le délai maximum raisonnable.

Deux hypothèses :
- tu as vraiment 76 Go à sauvegarder = désactive l'option "M'avertir quand les anciennes copies de sauvegarde sont supprimées", et lance une sauvegarde manuelle par la barre des menus ; ou reformate ton DDE ; ou efface des items dans l'interface galactique ; ou change le DDE.
- tu as bien moins que 76 Go à sauvegarder, et le calcul est erronné : désactive TM, mets la dernière sauvegarde à la Corbeille, détruis le com.apple.TM.plist, change de Disque dans les Préf Système, réactive TM, et enfin lance une sauvegarde manuelle.

Et deux réponses :
- si ton turn-over de fichiers est faible et ton Mac peu rempli, continue avec ton petit DDE ;
- si ton turn-over est important et ton Mac rempli, change pour un DDE de 300 à 500 Go. 


@ Bompi : j'ai posté ma réponse à Fix78 sans avoir rafraîchi l'onglet (une recherche Google, c'est un peu long !), et donc sans avoir vu ta réponse


----------



## MLD78 (14 Novembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Deux remarques :
> - 76 Go de nouveaux fichiers en un mois pour un Mac de 120 Go, ça me semble beaucoup : tu modifies/crées tant de fichiers en un mois ?
> ...



Merci pour cette réponse précise, oui je "travailles" avec de gros fichiers et le turn over est important, cependant je voudrais qu'il supprime automatiquement les anciennes sauvegardes pour avoir la dernière sauvegarde à jour.

Si je mets un DDE de 500 Go ou même d'un téra, un jour il me fera la même chose il me dira y a pas assez d'espace, et il voudra un autre disque sans penser à supprimer les anciennes sauvegardes ! En gros si je choisis un disque plus volumineux, je ne fais que reporter le problème à plus tard

Je précise que j'ai décoché l'avertissement quand les sauvegardes anciennes sont supprimées, je ne sais pas ce qui l'empêche de supprimer l'ancienne sauvegarde (apparemment il n'y en a qu'une seule) (j'ai également remarqué un fichier .inProgress avec le nom de la dernière et seule sauvegarde d'il y a un mois)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Novembre 2009)

L'existence d'un fichier .InProgress veut dire que la sauvegarde ne s'est pas faite.
Et tu ne parviens pas à faire de nouvelle sauvegarde.

= je désactiverais TM pour reformater le DDE, et lancer ensuite une nouvelle sauvegarde TM avant d'aller me coucher.  

Et je te renouvelle le conseil de ne pas dépasser 10 jours entre deux sauvegardes TM (10 jours d'activité du Mac, s'entend : quand le Mac est éteint, on peut dépasser ce délai sans risque).


----------



## MLD78 (16 Novembre 2009)

Ok. Est ce que le système qui permet de rendre TM bootable fonctionne sur Snow Leo?

J'ai testé de mon côté en restaurant mon DVD de SL sur la partition TM, celle-ci devient bootable mais elle permet juste de lancer l'installation de SL et non pas de lancer le système pour travailler dessus par exemple... 

y at-il un autre moyen pour utiliser les sauvegardes de TM pur booter et continuer à travailler en cas de crash du DD interne ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Novembre 2009)

Le seul autre moyen connu est de faire un clone en plus de TM.


----------



## MLD78 (16 Novembre 2009)

ah oui je m'en doutais


----------



## yul (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour j' ai des problèmes régulièrement avec TM, je suis sous OS 10.5.8 avec un iMac intel de 04/09, mon disque de sauvegarde est un Safe Disk mini II de 500 G. Voilà donc, régulièrement j' ai l' horloge de Time Machine dans la barre des menus qui tourne sans s' arrêté, si je vais sur les Préférence je m' aperçois que ma machine est en préparation de sauvegarde, et celà dure parfois très longtemps ????:rose:
De plus il ne me reste plus de 150 G de disponible sur ce disque, est-ce la cause de mon problème ??? Que se passe t'il lorsque le disque est plein ????:rose::hein:


----------



## kinon (21 Novembre 2009)

yul a dit:


> Bonjour j' ai des problèmes régulièrement avec TM, je suis sous OS 10.5.8 avec un iMac intel de 04/09, mon disque de sauvegarde est un Safe Disk mini II de 500 G. Voilà donc, régulièrement j' ai l' horloge de Time Machine dans la barre des menus qui tourne sans s' arrêté, si je vais sur les Préférence je m' aperçois que ma machine est en préparation de sauvegarde, et celà dure parfois très longtemps ????:rose:
> De plus il ne me reste plus de 150 G de disponible sur ce disque, est-ce la cause de mon problème ??? Que se passe t'il lorsque le disque est plein ????:rose::hein:


Je ne sais pas si mon pb est identique mais le mien se manifeste de la même manière avec blocage de l'ordi. La cause première est le "non réveil" du disque externe qui est  en mode veille.Après pourquoi ne se reveille t il pas je ne sais pas.. Si je coupe l'alim du disque l'ordi reprend son fonctionnement (presque) normal. Si quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Novembre 2009)

Ce n'est pas anormal que tu doives débrancher et rebrancher ton DDE : cela arrive de temps en temps à tout un chacun, et c'est plus fréquent avec certains DDE (à reparamétrer, pour certains).

La préparation est parfois longue : le sujet a été traité de multiples fois dans ce fil, 
et le mieux est de laisser faire
Quand le DDE est plein, TM efface les données les plus anciennes et périmées pour se faire de la place.


----------



## kinon (21 Novembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce n'est pas anormal que tu doives débrancher et rebrancher ton DDE : cela arrive de temps en temps à tout un chacun, et c'est plus fréquent avec certains DDE (à reparamétrer, pour certains).
> 
> La préparation est parfois longue : le sujet a été traité de multiples fois dans ce fil,
> et le mieux est de laisser faire
> Quand le DDE est plein, TM efface les données les plus anciennes et périmées pour se faire de la place.


Moi je trouve cela anormal, par principe d'abord et parceque cela bloque complètement l'ordi sans possibilité d'accéder à quoi que ce soit y compris TM pour l'arrêter, ce qui oblige à le déconnecter à l'arrache.
Cela ne m'arrivait jamais avant donc il s'agit certainement d'u pb du DD ou autrechose

PS.  il y a quelques temps: Apple a fait une maj pour certains DD (internes) qui concernait il me semble justement ce problème de réveil après une mise en veille. mais la maj signalait que mon DD n'était pas concerné. mais il ne s'occupait que de l'interne. Qu'en est il des externes?


----------



## ccciolll (22 Novembre 2009)

Peut-on faire en sorte qu'il arrête de demander au démarrage "souhaitez-vous blablabla" pour me demander si je veux utiliser Time Machine avec mon DD externe ?
J'ai pourtant désactivé time machine (enfin tout simplement jamais activé, en fait).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Novembre 2009)

kinon a dit:


> Cela ne m'arrivait jamais avant donc il s'agit certainement d'u pb du DD ou autrechose



Trois pistes :
- logicielle = Réparer le Disque TM avec Utilitaire de Disque
- connectique = changer câble, hub, port
- matérielle = vérifier le paramétrage/l'interrupteur du DDE (certains DDE ont une fonction de réveil automatique de veille), et tester le DDE sur un autre Mac (avec l'item _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------




ccciolll a dit:


> Peut-on faire en sorte qu'il arrête de demander au démarrage "souhaitez-vous blablabla" pour me demander si je veux utiliser Time Machine avec mon DD externe ?



De mémoire : TM étant désactivée dans Préférences Système, accepter que TM utilise ce DDE,
puis sélectionner _Aucun_ dans le bouton _Changer de Disque_ dans Préférences Système,
et ne pas activer TM.


----------



## scaryfan (23 Novembre 2009)

Question : est-il possible de brancher un DD externe sur sa box et utiliser TM via cette box pour faire ses sauvegardes par wifi ???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Novembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Question : est-il possible de brancher un DD externe sur sa box et utiliser TM via cette box pour faire ses sauvegardes par wifi ???


Pas vraiment avec les disques multimedia fournis par les FAI = il faut plutôt du HFS+.
Et uniquement avec les Box qui supportent le 802.11n = pas avec les box courantes.


----------



## BillyPaul (27 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de configurer Time Machine, mais je me pose une question : 
J'utilise 2 comptes utilisateurs : Est-ce que je dois lancer Time Machine sur les 2 sesions ? ou est-ce que la session Administrateur suffit ? 

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Novembre 2009)

La session admin suffit : TM copie tous les Comptes.


----------



## Laurent L (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je viens d'installer Time Capsule en remplacement du HD2 qu'utilisait Time Machine.
L'installation a produit la sauvegarde de mon Mac Pro (OS 10.5.8) au jour d'aujourd'hui mais pas l'intégralité des données enregistrées auparavant sur le HD2 par Time Machine.
J'ai eu beau chercher je ne trouve pas - encore - le moyen d'effectuer une complète migration.
merci de votre aide.
Laurent L


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Il va te falloir effacer la sauvegarde effectuée sur la Capsule (en effaçant son disque après avoir désactivé TM),
pour pouvoir appliquer cette procédure : http://forum.macburo.fr/index.php?topic=39.0
et relancer ensuite TM sur la Capsule.


----------



## Laurent L (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
merci pour votre réponse.
J'ai suivi la procédure mais j'ai peut-être fait une erreur car ça ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai utilisé SuperDuper pour le clone du HD2 sur l'image disque de Time Capsule créee par Time Machine mais il semble que se trouve maintenant sur time capsule seulement une image disque mais pas les dossiers de sauvegarde. Si je clique dessus cela m'ouvre les dossiers de l'HD2.
De plus Time Machine refuse de sélectionner Time Capsule.
Tout baigne.
LL


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Novembre 2009)

Il faut restaurer le contenu de l'image-disque,
le faire à l'intérieur de la sparsebundle,
et en lecture+écriture.

La version gratuite de SuperDuper ne convient peut-être pas pour y arriver ?


----------



## Laurent L (1 Décembre 2009)

Ca marche - du moins avec la version payante - , merci.
LL


----------



## scaryfan (1 Décembre 2009)

Coucou !

Question : est-il possible d'utiliser Time Machine une fois par semaine pour des sauvegardes ponctuelles ??? (bon je sais, le concept de TM est de faire des sauvegardes régulièrement pour avoir un historique des données sauvegardées).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Décembre 2009)

Tu peux espacer les sauvegardes automatiques avec un soft comme TimeMachineEditor,

ou désactiver TM dans ses Préférences Système, et ne lancer une sauvegarde manuelle (par la barre des menus) que de loin en loin, 
en essayant de ne jamais dépasser le délai de dix jours (sous peine éventuelle de gros ennuis).


----------



## ygab (10 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai juste envie de partager mon enthousiasme par rapport à ce système.
C'est important de faire ça aussi !!!

Après pas mal de problèmes avec un système NAS souvent foireux et pas trop compatible avec Snow, j'ai opté pour une Time Capsule.
Je lui ai adjoint un DDE de 320Gb réservé à la sauvegarde TM de mon MacBook Pro. Je voulais garder le disque 1Tb de la Capsule pour le partage de données entre mes autres ordis.
J'ai un peu pataugé à la mise en route, mais depuis la dernière mise à jour de l'utilitaire Airport (???), c'est le pied !

Certes, TM en Wifi, ce n'est pas très rapide, mais ça reste raisonnable d'autant que je ne "charge" pas très fort le portable.
Et puis, dans le cas occasionnel d'un gros volume d'échanges, il suffit de se connecter avec un câble ethernet.

OK, la première sauvegarde est longue, tout le monde le dit : ethernet est bien moins rapide qu'un bon Firewire !
Les exemples de problèmes que je lis sur le web font tous mention d'un volume trop long a transférer.
Je voudrais rappeler que le temps nécessaire n'est pas seulement lié au nombre de Gb à sauvegarder, mais aussi au nombre de fichiers. C'est une lapalissade, mais on l'oublie souvent.

Dans mon cas, il y avait +800.000 tout petits fichiers liés à un projet cartographique qui rendaient la première sauvegarde interminable.
Je les ai virés (ils ne m'étaient plus indispensables sur le MacBook), tout a été beaucoup plus vite.

Bonnes aventures,   -Ygab


----------



## O.Twist (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai acquis un iMac cette semaine, et j'ai toujours mon Macbook que j'utilise au travail. J'ai repris les données de mon Macbook sauvegardée sur ma Time Capsule pour synchroniser mon iMac avec le Macbook. Lors de la première sauvegarde sur mon iMac, Time Machine me demande si je veux reprendre la sauvegarde que j'utilise pour mon Macbook. Or je veux créer une nouvelle sauvegarde indépendante de l'ancienne, et avoir les contenus de mes deux Mac qui se sauvegardent chacun sur une sauvegarde différente. Mais je viens de me farcir plus de 24h de transfert des informations de ma Time Capsule sur mon iMac, et je n'ai pas vraiment envie de repartir pour une sauvegarde Time Machine qui va durer des heures. Et surtout que je pars avec un contenu rigoureusement identique à celui qui est sauvegardé sur la sauvegarde de mon Macbook. Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de dupliquer la sauvegarde de mon Macbook et de reprendre à partir de la copie sur mon iMac?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,

Olivier


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Décembre 2009)

O.Twist a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de dupliquer la sauvegarde de mon Macbook et de reprendre à partir de la copie sur mon iMac?


Je ne vois pas de moyen simple, et surtout plus rapide et plus fiable

= il faut d'abord cloner l'image-disque du MacBook sur un DDE (et le mieux serait de le faire sur un DDE filaire connecté à la Capsule, et de l'y laisser),
puis réapparier le clone à l'iMac (http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20080128003716101),
et tout ça, sans aucune garantie de ma part que ça puisse fonctionner durablement sans accroc

Alors, je lancerais ma nouvelle sauvegarde TM de l'iMac sur la Capsule avant d'aller me coucher ou de partir en week-end,
quitte à utiliser l'astuce qui consiste à désactiver TM peu après le lancement de la première sauvegarde Airport sur la Capsule, pour brancher ensuite la Capsule en Ethernet (une Recherche devrait t'aider à retrouver l'astuce complète sur le forum).


----------



## O.Twist (11 Décembre 2009)

hmm, c'est vrai que je pourrais mettre la sauvegarde en route avant d'aller me coucher, mais mon bureau est dans ma chambre à coucher, et bien que la Time Capsule ne soit pas très bruyante, elle fait un bruit qui m'agace quand je m'endort. C'est quand même bizzare que ce ne soit pas possible puisqu'il est possible de reprendre à partir de la sauvegarde de mon Macbook. Mais bon, merci quand même pour la réponse, je vais devoir me résoudre à relancer une sauvegarde


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Décembre 2009)

O.Twist a dit:


> C'est quand même bizzare que ce ne soit pas possible puisqu'il est possible de reprendre à partir de la sauvegarde de mon Macbook.


C'est peut-être possible, je ne sais pas,
mais tu te vois cloner puis restaurer puis bidouiller, pour aboutir finalement à un échec ?


----------



## O.Twist (11 Décembre 2009)

Oui c'est vrai. Mais finalement, j'ai branché ma TC en ethernet, et la sauvegarde s'est faite en moins de 3 heures 

Donc c'est tout bon, j'ai testé, les deux Mac ont chacun leur sauvegarde maintenant, tout marche bien 

Merci de la réponse et bonne soirée!

Olivier


----------



## macourson (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà, je suis un heureux possesseur d'un iMac 24 pouces depuis septembre dernier (oui je sais, j'ai loupé le 27 de peu... :-( ) et je trouvais la fonction Time Machine fascinante, donc j'ai tout de suite acheté un DD externe de 1.5 To de chez Mac Way avec un boitier AluIce, qui me semblait parfait pour TM. J'ai branché tout ça en FW800.

Tout allait bien tant que j'étais sous Léopard, mais après quelques déboires, je suis passé à Snow Léopard, et à partir de là, j'ai eu très souvent des problèmes avec TM :
Blocage de l'ordi et notamment iTunes avec le DD qui tournait dans le vent... Obligé de couper le DD violemment pour que tout remarche.... Mais bon de temps en temps il fonctionnait bien.
J'avais lu dans des forums qu'il fallait éviter que SpotLight cherche dedans, je l'ai fait, mais rien n'a changé...

 Aujourd'hui je craque, j'étais en train de faire le tri dans iTunes, iPhoto, etc et tout d'un coup, tout freeze... Jusqu'à ce que je redébranche à chaud le disque, comme d'habitude.
Sauf que là, au démarrage, en rallumant le disque, il n'est même plus reconnu comme disque TM... Après moultes redémarrages, il est reconnu, je tente alors une réparation de disque. Ca prend un temps fou, et j'ai des tas de "Aucune référence de hiérarchie, comptage de l'élément du répertoire non valide" ... Jusqu'à ce qu'il me dise que l'utilitaire ne peut pas réparer ce disque... Que s'est-il passé ? Que me conseillez-vous de faire ? Je reformate ??? J'évite de passer par du FW800 ???

Pouvez-vous m'aider SVP ? Je suis en train de me fâcher avec mon iMac ! Merci d'avance !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir MacOurson,

Je me fâcherais plutôt avec le MacWay 

Si tu as DiskWarrior, utilise-le pour réparer le DDE : si ça n'est que logiciel, ça devrait aller.
Sinon, reformate, en faisant des prières pour que ça tienne.


----------



## rabortx (14 Décembre 2009)

bonjour a tous et toutes 

j'ai un 24" 3.06 avec léopard, que j'aimerais bientôt passer a snow-boot des neiges
j'ai partionné mon gros dur en 2, un système 150giga nommé Billou (en souvenir) et une partie fichiers (LA Grosse 800 Giga ) 
avec TM j'ai tout sauvegardé billou et la grosse , bon jusqu'à la ca roule , j'ai pourtant une question a la con.
si je reformate mon gros dur en 1 seule partition (pour bootcamp éventuel) et que j'y installe snow raquettes des neiges, que va faire TM  ? il va garder ma sauvegarde de mon ancienne partition fichiers LA Grosse ? s'il retrouve qu'une partition que va t'il faire ?:mouais: j'ai pas envie de tout perdre d'un coup.
merci de vos réponses 

RabortX


----------



## Cleveland (14 Décembre 2009)

Peut on avoir un disque dur externe partionne en 2 avec une partition Time Machine et l'autre donnée perso ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Peut on avoir un disque dur externe partionne en 2 avec une partition Time Machine et l'autre donnée perso ?


Oui, on peut.
J'ai même envie de dire : on doit.
En tout cas, il vaut mieux séparer ses données de TM.


----------



## Cleveland (14 Décembre 2009)

Quel bon disque et pas trop cher ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Décembre 2009)

rabortx a dit:


> si je reformate mon gros dur en 1 seule partition (pour bootcamp éventuel) et que j'y installe snow raquettes des neiges, que va faire TM  ? il va garder ma sauvegarde de mon ancienne partition fichiers LA Grosse ? s'il retrouve qu'une partition que va t'il faire ?:mouais: j'ai pas envie de tout perdre d'un coup.


Si tu n'as pas envie de tout perdre, sauvegarde = deux sauvegardes valent mieux qu'une, y compris avec TM. 

Sinon, j'installerais SnowLeo en "clean" install : démarrage sur le DVD, effacement avec son Utilitaire de Disque, installation de SL que je terminerais par une migration de l'archive TM Leopard
= TM devrait alors me proposer dans SL de reprendre la partition TM Leopard.
Et j'ai bien écrit "devrait" : c'est pas du 100%

La précaution que je prendrais est d'exclure LA Grosse de TM (dans ses Préf Système) juste avant de migrer vers SL.

Tout ça au conditionnel, sauf la seconde sauvegarde. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h46 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La précaution que je prendrais est d'exclure LA Grosse de TM (dans ses Préf Système) juste avant de migrer vers SL.


A la réflexion : la précaution risque fort d'être inutile (voire source de complications) :rose:

= TM peut restaurer le contenu d'une partition quand le Volume n'est pas monté (ou n'existe plus, comme dans ce que tu veux faire), en passant par la Roue crantée (au lieu du Bouton _Restaurer_) : la roue crantée demande où restaurer le contenu du Volume disparu.


----------



## klhac (14 Décembre 2009)

Dites moi si je me trompe mais lorsque l'on a acheté une TimeCapsule et que l'on souhaite utiliser TimeMachine pour sauvegarder, il vaut mieux créer 2 partitions :
- Une en HSF pour les sauvegarde TimeMachine
- Une en NTFS pour les données perso (que ce soit mac ou pc).

Est-ce bien cela?
Merci.
K.


----------



## stanarch (14 Décembre 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un time capsule et souhaiterais m'en servir comme disque dur réseau. 
L'idée est de toujours avoir la même info stockée sur mon PC (sous Windows Vista) et mon portable Macbook pro que je viens tout juste d'acheter. 

Je pensais brancher le time capsule sur le réseau permettant de stocker toutes mes données directement sur le time capsule et de les récupérer sur le PC via le reseau. 

Par contre je ne suis pas certain du paramétrage avec le Macbook. Est-il possible de configurer Time machine pour une synchronisation dans les 2 sens : mise à jour du macbook  à partir du Time Capsule+ sauvegarde des nouveaux fichiers vers le Time capsule. 

Merci pour votre aide

 [/FONT]


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Décembre 2009)

klhac a dit:


> Dites moi si  il vaut mieux créer 2 partitions :
> - Une en HSF pour les sauvegarde TimeMachine
> - Une en NTFS pour les données perso (que ce soit mac ou pc).



Partitionner une Capsule, c'est pas de la tarte.

Installer MacDrive sur le PC permet de lire les données HFS+.

La sauvegarde TM peut certes grossir jusqu'à prendre trop de place sur la Capsule : un DDE branché en filaire sur la Capsule peut être un bon complément.

Le Mac écrit nativement sur le FAT (MS-DOS d'Utilitaire de Disque), pas sur le NTFS.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------




stanarch a dit:


> Est-il possible de configurer Time machine pour une synchronisation dans les 2 sens : mise à jour du macbook  à partir du Time Capsule+ sauvegarde des nouveaux fichiers vers le Time capsule.


TM écrit du Mac vers l'extérieur, mais n'écrit pas le contenu d'une Capsule sur un Mac : il te faut une autre solution (cherche du côté de la synchronisation entre deux dossiers ou Volumes ?).


----------



## rabortx (14 Décembre 2009)

merci de ta réponses 

effectivement c'est une clean installe que je vais faire
j'vous raconterais la suite

merci encore 

RabortX snow propre


----------



## DBR74 (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Possédant un MacbookPro 15, j'ai installé Snow Léopard sans difficulté.
Mais depuis, chaque sauvegarde avec Time Machine ignore totalement, dans le dossier utilisateur, mon dossier personnel (la petite maison) dans lequel se trouvent les seuls modifications effectuées!

En testant différentes solutions, j'ai pu sauvegarder le dossier document en le copiant directement dans le dossier initial "Macintosh HD"

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu le même problème et que faut-il faire?
Merci d'avance


----------



## klhac (15 Décembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Partitionner une Capsule, c'est pas de la tarte.
> 
> Installer MacDrive sur le PC permet de lire les données HFS+.
> 
> ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Décembre 2009)

DBR74 a dit:


> que faut-il faire?


Essaie d'abord de Redémarrer le Mac : parfois, ça suffit.

Sinon, fais un reset complet de TM : dans ses Préférences Système, tu désactives TM, tu Changes de Disque pour Aucun, et tu notes tes exclusions et options ; tu débranches ensuite le DDE (câble et secteur), et tu le rebranches ; tu mets le fichier com.apple.TM.plist (des Préférences de la Bibliothèque de MacintoshHD) à la Corbeille ; tu reparamètres et réactives TM, et tu lances une sauvegarde manuelle par la barre des menus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------




klhac a dit:


> ==> J'ai acheté un TC de 1To donc je pense avoir assez de place pour mes sauvegardes TM, non?
> 
> Pour les données persos, le FAT32 et mieux que le NTFS alors.... comme ça, je pourrais m'en servir avec mon Mac ou avec mon pc!!!



1 To, c'est confortable, même si ça finit par se remplir ! 

D'après ce que j'ai compris, la Capsule peut être gérée nativement par les PC : il suffit d'activer le partage SMB dans l'Airport Utility for Windows fourni dans le CD de la Capsule (avec Bonjour for Windows), sans avoir à reformater.
Tu aurais sûrement plus de détails dans le sous-forum Réseau et Internet.


----------



## klhac (17 Décembre 2009)

Si je fais une sauvegarde TimeMachine sur timeCapsule, en cas de crash de mon disque dur, je le remplace et je peux recopier une sauvegarde TimeMachine sur mon nouveau disque dur, non???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Décembre 2009)

klhac a dit:


> je peux recopier une sauvegarde TimeMachine sur mon nouveau disque dur, non???



Oui : c'est fait pour ça ! 

La Capsule branchée en Ethernet, la restauration sera plus rapide.
Avec deux modes possibles de restauration : ou en fin de clean install (Possédez-vous un autre Mac ?), ou en restauration complète (par l'utilitaire du DVD d'install).


----------



## klhac (17 Décembre 2009)

ok, merci.... je me demandais s'il fallait ou non faire un clone de son disque dur sur TimeMachine !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Décembre 2009)

L'avantage d'un clone à côté et en plus des sauvegardes TM, c'est de pouvoir booter dessus (pour réparer le Mac, par exemple),

alors que, par défaut, il n'est pas prévu de pouvoir démarrer à partir de l'archive TM.


Avoir les deux, sur deux disques externes distincts, est une sécurité souvent conseillée : ceinture et bretelles.


----------



## Eugène13 (20 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai réinstaller SL sur mon iMac en faisant une clean install, je voudrais migrer mes données sauvegardées par Time Capsule et Time Machine sur mon iMac.
J'utilise l'assistant migration mais celui-ci reste bloqué au niveau du xhoix des données à importer. Il calcule la taille des données pour la comparer à la place restante sur mon disque dur.

Que puis-je faire ?

Merci de votre aide.



iMac Core Duo Snow Leopard.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Décembre 2009)

Eugène13 a dit:


> Que puis-je faire ?


Commencer par patienter : une sauvegarde TM, c'est lourd, et donc long à explorer.

Ensuite, faire un tour dans l'utilitaire Console, pour voir si quelque chose bloque.

Et puis, peut-être, Réparer la sparsebundle de la Capsule, avec Utilitaire de Disque (déposer la sparsebundle dans la colonne de gauche), 
sans s'impatienter non plus, parce que c'est long aussi.


----------



## Eugène13 (20 Décembre 2009)

J'ai laissé chargé toute la nuit !!

je vais tenter la réparation, merci !


----------



## ftdm (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir si on peut savoir ce que Time Machine sauvegarde ?

C'est à dire que j'utilise peu mon macbook en ce moment (2 ou 3 mails / jour - je consulte 2 ou 3 sites web - rien de plus) et je constate que Time Machine m'effectue des sauvegardes de 10 à 50 Mo toutes les heures !

J'aimerai savoir ce que Time Machine sauvegarde car je ne vois pas ce que j'ai pu modifier "d'aussi lourd" !

J'ai exclu : 

- Libreiry/Caches
- System/Librairy/Caches
- /Downloads
- /Movies

J'ai essayé d'utiliser Time Machine Editor mais :

- mon disque Time Machine (en ethernet sur ma box) s'éjecte après chaque sauvegarde. Du coup, j'ai pas le temps d'utiliser Time Macine Editor pour qu'il me dise ce qui a été ajouté à telle ou telle heure)

- après avoir esssayé d'utiliser Time Machine Editor, la time machine est devenue très instable.


Alors :

- dois-je exclure autre chose ?
- comment savoir ce que Time Machine sauvegarde toutes les heures ?

Merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Décembre 2009)

Regarde du côté de  TimeTracker et BackupLoupe.


----------



## ftdm (21 Décembre 2009)

Merci !

BackupLoupe est exactement ce que je cherchais... 

Ca ma permis d'exclure 3 dossier inutiles : 

- Librairy/Mail/IMAP-XXXXXX@orange.fr/INBOX/Trash.imapbox/Messages  (Messages supprimés sur mon mail IMAP - MAIL en garde un copie et ne purge pas)
- Librairy/Mail/IMAP-XXXXXX@orange.fr/INBOX/Trash.imapbox/Attachaments  (PJ suprimées sur mon mail IMAP - MAIL en garde un copie et ne purge pas)
- Librairy/Mail Downloads   (pièces jointes ouvertes depuis IMAP)


----------



## mire2 (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Juste une petite question. Le time machine est il bluetooth? Si oui comment le faire reconnaitre? En fait je viens de l'avoir, je l'ai programmé en wifi et programmé les sauvegardes automatiques, mais sitot que les sauvegardes sont faites, le disque n'apparait plus sur le bureau...normal, pas de usb...

Y a t il une solution?

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Décembre 2009)

mire2 a dit:


> sitot que les sauvegardes sont faites, le disque n'apparait plus sur le bureau...


Je vérifierais que je n'ai pas programmé mon DDE en extinction automatique (le bouton on/off à trois positions, ou le firmware),
et que je n'ai pas décidé la suspension automatique d'activité des Disques dans Préférences Système > Economies d'énergie. 




mire2 a dit:


> normal, pas de usb...


----------



## pomme85 (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai utilisé pour la première fois Time Machine il y a quelques jours. Sauvegarde complète de mon Mac et migration de données à l'installation du nouveau Mac. L'OS démarre et à première vue, pas de problème, tout à l'air identique.

Seulement voilà, j'ai eu finalement plusieurs problèmes.

- Bibiothèque iTunes corrompue -> problème réglé en réinstallant iTunes

- Tous mes téléchargements en cours dans Transmission n'ont pas été sauvegardés, pourquoi ? obligé de sauvegarder manuellement pour ne pas que tous les téléchargements reprennent du début.

- J'utilise Windows XP avec Vmware Fusion 3. J'ai dessus, un logiciel professionnel qui a été enregistré avec un numéro de série. Après la migration, le logiciel n'est plus enregistré et je dois du coup, demander un autre code d'activation. :mouais:

- Toujours à propos de Vmware, j'avais fais, avant la sauvegarde, la mise à jour 3.0.1. Après la migration on me redemande de faire la MAJ, alors que la version est déjà en 3.0.1. Quand je lui dis Ok, fais la MAJ, l'appli se ferme et se réouvre mais sans avoir fait la MAJ. A chaque ouverture j'ai le droit à cette fenêtre qui me propose toujours la même MAJ. J'ai fini par cliquer sur "Ignorer cette version".

- On reste dans les MAJ : Avant la sauvegarde, j'avais fais plusieurs MAJ sur Snow Leopard (Airport et je ne sais plus quoi). Après la migration, on me redemande de faire exactement les mêmes MAJ comme si je les avais jamais faites :mouais:
Pareil avec Microsoft Office, j'avais fais une MAJ pour le SP2, et on me redemande de la faire après la migration, mais ça ne marche jamais.

Bref, beaucoup de problèmes, notamment au niveau des mises à jours de logiciels...

Avez-vous des solutions ou savez-vous pourquoi ces problèmes sont apparus ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Les migration et réinstallation sont parfois sources de problèmes : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2216?viewlocale=fr_FR , http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3322?viewlocale=fr_FR


Pour toi, je crois que tes problèmes viennent du fait que certaines applications écrivent des fichiers dans les dossiers racine qui ne sont pas copiés par Time Machine : http://face.centosprime.com/macosxw/time-machine-default-exclusions/
= un clone t'aurait donné moins de soucis&#8230; 


Pour tes mises à jour, va dans Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Receipts pour virer à la Corbeille les pkg et bom des softs qui coincent : là, tu devrais arriver à les faire.


----------



## Madalvée (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir.
Comment se fait-il qu'après avoir transferé 1 go de données sur mon disque la sauvegarde time capsule suivante ne soit que d'un volume d'une cinquantaine de mégas ? Je précise que ce n'est pas la sauvegarde automatique horaire mais un enregistrement forcé par "sauvegarder maintenant".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour (et bienvenue),

J'ai remarqué ça aussi : les nouvelles données ne sont pas forcément enregistrées à la première sauvegarde manuelle qui suit de peu l'écriture de ces nouveaux fichiers

= ton Go de données a dû être sauvegardé ce matin, non ?


----------



## pharaon-36 (28 Décembre 2009)

bonjour a tous  voila je vien d'avoir time capslue je les installé par defaut pour faire ma sauvegarde mais j'aimerais le configurer pour mon imac 1 pc et 2 portable qui tourne sur windows  j'ai étais sur le web et sur le forum mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui pouvé m'aider alors je fait appel a vous


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Décembre 2009)

pharaon-36 a dit:


> j'aimerais le configurer pour mon imac 1 pc et 2 portable qui tourne sur windows


Je te conseille de poster plutôt dans les forum consacrés aux _Périphériques_ ou à _Internet et Réseau_.


----------



## pharaon-36 (29 Décembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je te conseille de poster plutôt dans les forum consacrés aux _Périphériques_ ou à _Internet et Réseau_.



  ok je te remercie


----------



## carpediem1331 (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, je vais poser une question qui a sans doute deja été posée, mais arrivé a la page 20, je me suis découragé de lire tout :rose:

Donc, voila, je viens d'acheter un DD externe de 1,5To, et j'ai lancé time machine, qui m'a bien sur sauvegardé mes données.

Seulement, je n'ai pas partitionné le disque avant, est ce que je peux toujours le faire, malgré que la sauvegarde TM ait deja ete faite?

Si oui, quel programme me conseillez vous pour le faire?

Et si non, quel programme puis utiliser pour effacer la sauvegarde TM et partitionner le disque?

Merci.

edit: shame on me, je viens d'utiliser pour la 1ere fois le splendide utilitaire de disque de SL, et c juste simple comme bonjour


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (30 Décembre 2009)

Je voulais savoir si je peux utilisé mon DDE de 1to avec TimeMachine en créant une partition rien que pour ça sur le DD ?
En sachant que mon DD est de 160go en interne donc je pensais faire une partition de 200go sur le DD et garder le reste pour mes données notamment vidéos et autres ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Je voulais savoir si je peux utilisé mon DDE de 1to avec TimeMachine en créant une partition rien que pour ça sur le DD ?
> En sachant que mon DD est de 160go en interne donc je pensais faire une partition de 200go sur le DD et garder le reste pour mes données notamment vidéos et autres ...



La réponse est oui.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (30 Décembre 2009)

OK merci super je vais faire ça alors


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (31 Décembre 2009)

j'ai encore une petite peur 

je m'explique :
Mon DD externe est actuellement en NTFS je l'avais partitionner sous windaube 
Je suis en train de le défragmenter bien proprement et lentement avec un utilitaire sous windaube sur mon ancien pc

je vais ensuite modifier la taille de la partition NTFS sous gpart live (partition que je garde car les autres membres de ma famille ou amis sont sous windaube ou linux donc pas pratique pour passer les film s et autres) et je vais créer une partition de 200go de type Mac (j'ai plus le nom en tête la )

Ensuite en paramétrant Timemachine je vais lui dire d'aller faire son bouiboui dans sa partition de 200go 

Du coup je me demandait s'il n'y avais pas de problème à ce que la partition ai été créée sous windaube pour la NTFS et sous gpart pour la modification de taille et pour la création de la partition Mac ... 

J'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec une disparition de la table de partition ou autre couille du genre j'ai déjà donné non merci la récupération des 400go de films et autre softs 

merci d'avance 

edit :C'est peut être mieux et plus simple de faire ça avec l'utilitaire de SL non ? lol moi et la simplicité (3OS pour une partition -_-) et ça éviterai peut être le problème éventuel dont je parles ...


----------



## Madalvée (31 Décembre 2009)

j'avais zappé la réponse à ma question, merci beaucoup. Non, une semaine après le go n'a toujours pas été sauvegardé, même cable ethernet branché. J'ai eu peur d'attendre et j'ai recommençé la sauvegarde initiale en effaçant ma Time Capsule.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> C'est peut être mieux et plus simple de faire ça avec l'utilitaire de SL non ?


L'Utilitaire de SL te fera un schéma GUID (et un format Mac OS étendu - HFS+), tandis que Windows travaille en MBR, non ?

Et je crois bien que TM n'aime pas le MBR

Alors, j'achèterais plutôt un nouveau DDE, pour le partitionner sous SL, et éventuellement reformater ensuite une de ses partitions sous W. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> jJ'ai eu peur d'attendre et j'ai recommençé la sauvegarde initiale en effaçant ma Time Capsule.


Et ça a enfin marché comme tu voulais ?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (1 Janvier 2010)

ouais de toute façon j'avais pas trop confiance donc je vais attendre la semaine prochaine pour utiliser un autre DDE comme ça au moins je suis sur de ne pas perdre mes donnée


----------



## Cleveland (2 Janvier 2010)

Si j'achète un DD 500 Go est ce que je peux le trimballer partout et en même temps faire du time machine et des copies de fichiers d'ordinateur en ordinateur sans perdre le time machine ? Comment faire ?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Si j'achète un DD 500 Go est ce que je peux le trimballer partout et en même temps faire du time machine et des copies de fichiers d'ordinateur en ordinateur sans perdre le time machine ? Comment faire ?



Il me semble que oui pas de soucis si tu fais des partition dans le DD 
Une pour le transfert de donné et une pour TimeMachine


----------



## CorbeilleNews (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Désolé de poster ici mais c'est ce qu'on m'a dis de faire.

Lors de la réinstallation la restauration Time Machine ne voulais pas se faire (disque dur USB non trouvé alors que quand je le retire il me dis qu'il a mal été retiré et pourtant il fonctionne très bien quand' le système est installé), je me suis donc dis que j'allais utiliser l'assistant migration.

Le problème est que quand je lance l'assistant migration celui ci me dis qu'il ne peut pas restaurer ma sauvegarde car les noms de sessions sont identiques : je suppose qu'il veut dire que le nom d'utilisateur que j'essaie de restaurer est le même que la session avec laquelle je me suis connecté.

Mais dans ce cas comment restaurer mes propres données ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2010)

CorbeilleNews a dit:


> Mais dans ce cas comment restaurer mes propres données ?


Tout bêtement en créant une nouvelle session d'où tu lanceras l'Assistant de Migration. 

Mais je ferais d'abord une réparation du Disque usb avec l'Utilitaire de Disque d'une session ou du DVD d'install : ça devrait éviter des problèmes à la migration, et ça pourrait te rendre la possibilité de faire la restauration.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (4 Janvier 2010)

Désolé, j'ai perdu l'habitude de faire ce genre de magouilles depuis que j'utilise un MAC, cela me parait un peu bizarre de la part d'Apple, pourtant j'ai déjà utilisé l'assistant migration sans aucun problème il y a quelques mois.

Et qu'est ce que je fais après de cet utilisateur inutile ? Comment le supprimer proprement sans la moindre trace de son passage ?

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2010)

C'est pourtant une manuvre habituelle quand on migre un Compte : le faire à partir d'un autre Compte.

Ce Compte inutile peut aussi être conservé, à titre de session de test quand un problème se présente (les soucis de plist, etc).
Il peut être supprimé comme il aura été créé : dans les Préférences Système > Comptes,
avec une option d'effacement total si tu veux t'en débarrasser totalement.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (4 Janvier 2010)

> C'est pourtant une manuvre habituelle quand on migre un Compte : le faire à partir d'un autre Compte.



Pourtant il me semblait bien l'avoir déjà fait



> Ce Compte inutile peut aussi être conservé, à titre de session de test quand un problème se présente (les soucis de plist, etc).
> Il peut être supprimé comme il aura été créé : dans les Préférences Système > Comptes,
> avec une option d'effacement total si tu veux t'en débarrasser totalement



Voilà qui est très intéressant, merci pour ton aide. Je vais tester tout cela dès que possible.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2010)

J'ai un souci avec Timemachine et je n'arrive pas à m'en sortir 

MacPro, SnowLeopard 10.6.2, 3 disques durs internes.
Mon disque de travail à env. 140 Go d'occupé soit 360 (env.) Go de libres.
Lorsque je lance TimeMachine et que je lui demande de sauvegarder sur mon disque  Travail_TimeMachine (vierge, donc env. 500 Go de libres), j'ai le msg d'erreur suivant :







Tout ça parce que TimeMachine estime que j'ai 553 Go de données à sauvegarder 






Par contre, si je demande à TimeMachine d'enregistrer sur un *autre disque dur*, pas de pb  : 





Enfin, pas de pb, c'est vite dit parce que mon disque de démarrage ne contient que 142 Go de données






J'ai reformaté mon disque Travail_TimeMachine (MacOs étendu (journalisé), mettre les données à zéroÌ
Autorisations reconstruites (ca ne mange pas de pain)
Etat du disque Travail_TimeMachine vérifié, état smart OK
Effacement du plist com.apple.TimeMachine.plist (dossier Bibliothèque/préférences)

Malgré toutes ces manoeuvres, rien à faire, je ne pas utiliser TimeMachine avec mon disque dur  Travail_TimeMachine 

Si quelqu'un a une idée, il est le bienvenu !


----------



## tombom (9 Janvier 2010)

bonsoir,

désolé sly54, je poste a la suite de toi sans aucun rapport, mais mon soucis concerne time machine bien evidement, donc je me dois de poster ici...


pour ma part, je pars sur une clean installe SL dans qq jours. j'ai une sauvegarde TM de 10.5.8 actuelle; je procede a une reinstallation de toutes les données a la mains (pas d'assisatnt de migration)

en revanche je voulais savoir si mes sauvegarde TM de leopard seront conservées, et exploitable sur SL, si par la suite jactive TM sur le meme disque dur externe...
en gros je voudrais continuer a sauvegarder sur le meme disque, meme partition, continuer a pouvoir lire les données qui ete sous leopard, et sauvegarder les données snow leopard A LA SUITE... (et pas par dessus)

[j'ai regarder avec la fonction recherche, un fil pouvait correspondre a ce que je checrchais mais il a ete posté aujourdhui et le soucis etait different... je ne voulais pas pourrir le post, je prefere donc venir ici, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir lu les 150 pages du topic... 
et je suis presque sur que ma question a ete posé mais l'outils recherche ne me donne rien (et je ne pense pas savoir tres bien m'en servir...]

merci d'avance, et encore dsl Sly54


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Avec une clean install de Snow Leopard Time Machine efface le contenu de la sauvegarde pour repartir de zéro. Donc tu perds toutes tes sauvegardes précédentes.


----------



## Holy Diver (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

désolé de contredire iDuck, mais je viens de passer de 10.5.8 à 10.6 sur mon iMac en faisant une clean install.
Après application de la combo 10.6.2, j'ai réactivé Time Machine sur le même disque externe que celui qui était utilisé avec Leopard: j'ai retrouvé toutes mes sauvegardes depuis juillet 2008 (date de la première mise en route de l'iMac)

Je viens encore de faire une restauration depuis une vieille sauvegarde: cela a fonctionné sans problème.

Je n'ai rien eu à faire de particulier: après avoir remis le disque externe sous tension, SL m'a proposé de l'utiliser comme disque Time Machine, ce que j'ai refusé. Je suis ensuite allé dans les préférences systèmes, Time Machine, et je l'ai "déclaré" dans les options. C'est tout ... Une sauvegarde a alors démarré dans les minutes qui suivaient et elle s'est faite à la suite des autres.

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2010)

J'ai fait une clean install de Snow Leopard et ensuite Time Machine a repris son cycle de sauvegardes sans rien me demander et a effacé les sauvegardes existantes.

Et comme dit en réponse à Moonwalker sur un autre fil, je le savais avant de faire l'installation car d'autres avaient déjà constaté ça.

Cela dit, c'était au moment de la sortie de la mise à jour 10.6.1. Peut-être que depuis Apple a modifié le comportement de Time Machine.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Peut-être que depuis Apple a modifié le comportement de Time Machine.


En 10.6.2, quand on branche une archive TM sur un nouveau Mac, il est demandé si l'on veut ou effacer, ou continuer à la suite, ou continuer à côté de l'ancienne archive : je crois que c'est une nouveauté 10.6.2.
Dans le cas d'une clean install,  deux paramètres doivent jouer : le moment où l'on active TM pour la première fois (= en 10.6.0 au départ, ou en 10.6.2 après la Combo), bien sûr,
mais aussi l'identité de celui qui réactive TM (nom du Mac et Compte-UID, identiques ou différents des anciens).

J'ai fait une mise à niveau 10.5.8-10.6.2 hier, après avoir veillé à ce que TM soit désactivé,
et après réactivation, 10.6.2 a continué spontanément ses sauvegardes TM à la suite de 10.5.8 après seulement quelques minutes de Préparation-Calcul des modifications. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> 3 disques durs internes.
> Mon disque de travail à env. 140 Go d'occupé soit 360 (env.) Go de libres.
> 
> TimeMachine estime que j'ai 553 Go de données à sauvegarder


TM sauvegarde le contenu de tous les Disques HFS+ branchés au moment de ses sauvegardes ET non exclus dans ses Préférences

= essaie donc d'exclure les 2 autres disques internes : tu devrais alors descendre de 553 à 140.


----------



## tombom (10 Janvier 2010)

merci des reponses rapides et efficaces...

donc mes anciennes sauvegardes sont bien prises en comptes et non effacées...
lors du premiers lancement de TM, j'ai annulé ce qu'il me demandait, et je suis allé cherché moi meme le disque dans les preferences... effectivement "calculs des modifications" puis copie..

tout roule impec' 


merci des avis rapides et efficaces...


dsl davoir pourri ton post SLY54, j'espere qu'une solution te seras rapidement proposée...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2010)

tombom a dit:


> merci des reponses rapides et efficaces...
> dsl davoir pourri ton post SLY54, j'espere qu'une solution te seras rapidement proposée...



rien du tout, par l'ombre de la queue d'un début de quart de solution 

Y a vraiment personne qui aurait la moindre petite idée pour ce problème ?
(hormis attendre le 10.6.3)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Janvier 2010)

Et ma petite idée, alors ? (= lis le 2e paragraphe du post !  )


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2010)

Waou, un grand merci à toi FrançoisMacG, tu as trouvé ! 
Je n'avais pas vu ta réponse , lu trop vite


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2010)

Pb de sauvegarde depuis une dizaine de jours entre les deux disques internes de mon bipro G5 sous Leopard: la copie d'un fichier provoque une erreur et l'arrêt du process lancé manuellement, chaque semaine, suivant le nombre des fichiers créés ou les applications téléchargées sur le Store. Erreur TM.
Je vire le ou les fichiers problématiques (un fichier texte, un fichier mp3 acheté en ligne, quelques images...). Je relance. Re erreur, sur un autre fichier. Je le vire. Idem.
Après quelques autres essais du même genre, solution radicale: effacement du disque et clonage de mon disque avec _Personal Backup 5_ dont j'ai récupéré une licence avec l'achat d'un bundle il y a quelques semaines. Et je pourrai en plus démarrer dessus. Ce sera plus simple que cette application qui décidement n'est pas vraiment au point dans le temps: après quelques mois, j'ai toujours des erreurs qui m'obligent à effacer mon disque cible et à effacer mes sauvegardes et tout recommencer.
Bon courage à ceux qui persistent...

_Addendum a posteriori:  Erreur 11, visible avec un widget dédié dans Dashboard, Apple ne donnant aucune info dans l'application elle même. Toujours la même erreur, et ce n'est pas nouveau... Si Apple n'est pas foutu de réparer un bug après plus d'un an sur un de ces logiciels phare, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'irai m'emm***** dans  le Terminal, en fin de compte..._


----------



## tomahawk67 (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai parcouru un peu le sujet (trop de pages....) sans trouver la réponse à ma question.
On m'a offert récemment une time capsule d'1To, que j'ai configurée pour quelle marche bien avec ma Freebox, jusque là pas de problème.
J'ai branché un Disque dur externe sur la prise d'1to que j'arrive parfaitement à voir sur le finder.
Mais je n'arrive pas à lire les fichiers .avi qui se trouvent sur ce disque avec vlc ou Mplayer OS X 2...
Y a t'il des manipulations à faire?

Merci d'avance,

Tom


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur les forums MacGé,

Je suis incapable de te répondre,
et je te renvoie vers les forums "Internet et réseau" ou "Périphériques" pour que tu y ouvres un nouveau sujet. 

= ton souci n'a rien à voir avec Time Machine.


----------



## atlantis21 (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

je suis nouveau dans le domaine de mac mais voila mon soucis j'avais fait une sauvegarde à la réception de mon mac sur un disque synology après 15 j mon la carte mère du mac book pro est morte et je viens de le récupérer après changement de celle ci j'ai lancé tm et dans la barre de droite je ne remonte pas plus loin que aujourd'hui j'ai pourtant vérifier sur le synology il est bien des sauvegardes sparsebundle   comment procéder pour restaurer mon mac 

D'avance merci beaucoup


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vois deux possibilités  (en 10.6) :
- ou désactiver TM dans ses Préf Système, mettre la sparsebudle qui correspond à la sauvegarde de la nouvelle carte-mère à la Corbeille, reformater le Mac, réinstaller (en personnalisant au passage) et choisir ton ancienne archive TM quand la question "Possédez-vous un autre Mac ?" sera posée à la fin de la réinstallation, pour faire une migration complète
= tu restaureras ton Mac dans son dernier état, et te sera donné ensuite la possibilité de continuer tes sauvegardes TM sur la même sparsebundle ;

- ou passer par l'item "Parcourir d'autres disques TM" du Dock ou de Alt-Barre des menus,
et restaurer à la main un élément après l'autre, en passant par la roue crantée-Action (mais pas par le bouton "Restaurer")
= là, tu ne pourras que continuer tes sauvegardes sur la nouvelle sparsebundle (mais tu conserveras toujours l'ancienne, à côté). 


PS : pense à mettre ton profil (Windows Seven) à jour !


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2010)

J'ai un souci, je viens de réinstaller mon système sur mon disque dur: 10.6. Ensuite j'ai voulu restaurer mon ordi à partir de ma sauvegarde time machine. Mais il bloque en me disant qu'il y a une erreur au moment où il efface mon disque dur... Ma sauvegarde date de 10.6.2. Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'arriverait pas à effacer mon disque dur...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai un souci, je viens de réinstaller mon système sur mon disque dur: 10.6. Ensuite j'ai voulu restaurer mon ordi à partir de ma sauvegarde time machine. Mais il bloque en me disant qu'il y a une erreur au moment où il efface mon disque dur... Ma sauvegarde date de 10.6.2. Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'arriverait pas à effacer mon disque dur...


Tu as juste réinstallé, ou tu as changé de disque dur ?
Si tu as réinstallé, tu as essayé de mettre à jour en 10.6.2 ?

Tu n'as pas exclu le Système de tes sauvegardes TM ? 
Tu passes bien par l'utilitaire Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde ?

Tu as essayé de réparer et d'effacer le Disque interne avant d'utiliser l'utilitaire de restauration ?
Tu as un clone 10.6.x ?


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as juste réinstallé, ou tu as changé de disque dur ?
> Si tu as réinstallé, tu as essayé de mettre à jour en 10.6.2 ?
> 
> Tu n'as pas exclu le Système de tes sauvegardes TM ?
> ...



J'ai juste réinstallé. J'avais effacé mon disque avant qu'il ne parte en SAV pour pas qu'on regarde mes informations personnelles. 

J'ai fait la mise à jour 10.6.2 même résultat. Puis je me suis dit je vais essayer avec le CD de léopard. Là c'est bon ça a démarrer, il a fait toute la restauration... Malheureusement Kernel panique au démarrage. Surrement du au fait que j'ai utiliser le CD de Léopard avec une sauvegarde de Snow...?

Là je viens d'essayer d'effacer le disque avec utilitaire de disque (sur ton conseil!) et puis de passer sur la restauration. Ca a démarer! Yes... En espérant ne pas avoir un Kernel à la fin . À tout à l'heure! 

Je viens d'essayer avec


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Malheureusement Kernel panique au démarrage. Surrement du au fait que j'ai utiliser le CD de Léopard avec une sauvegarde de Snow...?


Tu m'étonnes ! 

Tu as réparé avant d'effacer ? :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes !
> 
> Tu as réparé avant d'effacer ? :mouais:



J'ai vérifier le disque, il a dit qu'il était okay!  Si Kernel panique je le ferai! :rateau:

Belle expérience quand même!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai, je ne vérifie pas, je répare toujours d'emblée : j'ai désactivé la journalisation 

Et j'insiste régulièrement sur l'avantage d'avoir un clone en plus de TM : TM a introduit de nouveaux bugs avec 10.6.0, après en avoir résolu beaucoup d'autres en 10.5.8.


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est vrai, je ne vérifie pas, je répare toujours d'emblée : j'ai désactivé la journalisation
> 
> Et j'insiste régulièrement sur l'avantage d'avoir un clone en plus de TM : TM a introduit de nouveaux bugs avec 10.6.0, après en avoir résolu beaucoup d'autres en 10.5.8.



Promis Monsieur si j'arrive à récupérer mon système. Je fait un clone en plus! 
Enfin c'est quand même rageant d'avoir un utilitaire de sauvegarde bancale... :mouais: Alors que ça devrait être le truc qui fonctionne comme une horloge!


----------



## tabasko (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous !
Je viens de passer à Time Capsule ... TM m'a fait ma grosse copie avant hier ... et là je m'aperçois que depuis hier soir il ne se lance plus ....

d'abord ce matin il restait longtemps sur 
"Calcul des modifications 1%"
et depuis cette après midi impossible de lui faire afficher autre chose que "En attente de la sauvegarde".
(ces messages dans le menus déroulant).

Je n'arrive à rien trouver sur internet à partir du message "En attente de la sauvegarde".

Si je cherche à le provoquer manuellement, c'est un échec également "Sauvegarder maintenant" il ne se passe absolument RIEN.

Tout est en ethernet ... çà fonctionne via le finder, j'accède sans soucis à ma TC ...

Dans la console je trouve ceci qui pourrait correspondre ?
23/01/10 21:57:53	com.apple.SystemUIServer.agent[218]	Failed to send message to backup server: error = -1



Des idées ? des pistes ?
Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## tabasko (24 Janvier 2010)

Sur une heure qui correspond au lancement TM :


23/01/10 23:40:39	com.apple.backupd-auto[5180]	Failed to send message to backup server: error = -1Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - failed to send message to backupd.

de plus je pensais trouver un répertoire backup.backup123 un truc du genre et à la place j'ai un fichier .sparsebundle qui fait la taille de mon archive TM justement !

Il faudrait qu'il se mount ?


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Time machine vient de m'annoncer qu'il n'a pas assez de place pour faire sa sauvegarde.
Mais en regardant dans mon disque dur, je me suis aperçu que je n'ai qu'une date affraid:) de sauvegardée.
Est-il possible d'acheter un disque dur plus gros et de faire passer le contenu de mon actuel disque Time Machine dessus?
Si oui, faut-il faire quelque chose en particulier?

Merci!


----------



## xao85 (24 Janvier 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est vrai, je ne vérifie pas, je répare toujours d'emblée : j'ai désactivé la journalisation
> 
> Et j'insiste régulièrement sur l'avantage d'avoir un clone en plus de TM : TM a introduit de nouveaux bugs avec 10.6.0, après en avoir résolu beaucoup d'autres en 10.5.8.



Pour moi c'est okay! Par contre tu as raison, il reste des bugs dans time machine. J'ai perdu des photos dans iphoto, y a bien le nom de l'événement mais plus rien dedans. Heureusement ce sont pas des événements importants! Enfin la prochaine fois je me méfierai! 

Merci de ton aide, en espérant ne pas trouver d'autres gaffes dans les jours à venir...


----------



## tabasko (24 Janvier 2010)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Time machine vient de m'annoncer qu'il n'a pas assez de place pour faire sa sauvegarde.
> Mais en regardant dans mon disque dur, je me suis aperçu que je n'ai qu'une date affraid:) de sauvegardée.
> ...



La même ..... en gros je pense que TM se fait une grosse image .... et que notre probleme vient du fait que ce gros fichier .sparsebundle devient à un moment et pour une raison corrompu. Du coup TM essaye d'en créer un nouveau et là évidemment l'espace fait défaut ....

Je m'en suis rendu compte car j'avais un iMac.sparsebundle et ce matin iMac1.sparsebundle

Finder me laisse pas effacer iMac.sparsebundle .... je vais formater .... et doubler mon backup avec PersonalBackupX5 sur un autre disque .... histoire d'être plus serein.


----------



## Holy Diver (24 Janvier 2010)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Time machine vient de m'annoncer qu'il n'a pas assez de place pour faire sa sauvegarde.
> Mais en regardant dans mon disque dur, je me suis aperçu que je n'ai qu'une date affraid:) de sauvegardée.
> ...



Bonjour,

je l'ai fait en suivant ce qui est indiqué ici:
http://rolfje.wordpress.com/2008/09/07/a-bigger-timemachine-without-changing-history/

tout a fonctionné sans problème


Cdt,

H_D


----------



## atlantis21 (24 Janvier 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vois deux possibilités  (en 10.6) :
> - ou désactiver TM dans ses Préf Système, mettre la sparsebudle qui correspond à la sauvegarde de la nouvelle carte-mère à la Corbeille, reformater le Mac, réinstaller (en personnalisant au passage) et choisir ton ancienne archive TM quand la question "Possédez-vous un autre Mac ?" sera posée à la fin de la réinstallation, pour faire une migration complète
> ...




j'ai suivi la première partie de vos conseils mais j'ai un problème en arrivant à possédez vs un autre mac je choisis à partir d'une copie de sauvegarde de time machine il trouve la copie de time machine me demande de mettre mon mot de passe et nom utilisateur se connecte sur le synology puis marque de suite la connexion a echouée j'ai essayé de voir si cela venait d'une erreur de mot de passe j'ai donc activé un compte invité mais c'est pareil  pourtant je voudrais restaurer le mac comme il était help me  please 
merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai perdu des photos dans iphoto, y a bien le nom de l'événement mais plus rien dedans.


Jette un coup d'&#339;il aux autorisations de ces évènements et photos, des fois que tu tombes sur l'ACL du groupe _ Inconnu_ : en  10.6, il permet de restituer le dossier mais pas le  contenu du dossier. 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h19 ----------




atlantis21 a dit:


> j'ai essayé de voir si cela venait d'une erreur de mot de passe


Il faut le nom et le mot de passe de l'ancien Mac.

Et la restauration ne sera autorisée que si ton UID est la même sur le Mac sauvegardé et le Mac de restauration : 501 pour le premier compte admin créé sur un Mac, 502 pour le second, etc.
= souviens-toi à partir de quel compte tu sauvegardais avant.

Le compte Invité est pour les invités de passage sur ton Mac : crée-toi plutôt un second compte admin ou standard, selon ce que tu avais sur ton ancien Mac. 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




Holy Diver a dit:


> je l'ai fait en suivant ce qui est indiqué ici:
> http://rolfje.wordpress.com/2008/09/07/a-bigger-timemachine-without-changing-history/
> 
> tout a fonctionné sans problème


Oui. 
C'est la seule procédure qui existe sous 10.5 : on peut aussi utiliser SuperDuper en version Démo.

En 10.6, on peut aussi simplement faire (dans le Finder) un glisser-déposer du dossier Backups.backupdb de l'ancien disque TM vers le nouveau : c'est aussi long que la première procédure, mais c'est plus simple (à condition d'avoir désactivé TM et quitté ses autres applications = vaut mieux laisser le Mac tranquille pendant le transfert).



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h30 ----------




tabasko a dit:


> Sur une heure qui correspond au lancement TM :
> 
> 
> 23/01/10 23:40:39	com.apple.backupd-auto[5180]	Failed to send message to backup server: error = -1Not starting scheduled Time Machine backup - failed to send message to backupd.
> ...


Sur une Capsule, on a une sparsebundle à la place d'un dossier : c'est normal, et obligatoire.

Le Mac n'arrive apparemment pas à se connecter à la Capsule : va dans Préférences Système, désactive TM, change de Disque pour Aucun, quitte Préf Système, retourne dans Préf Système, change encore de Disque, cette fois pour ta Capsule, et lance une sauvegarde manuelle en laissant la préparation se faire (même une ou deux heures).
= ça pourrait suffire.


----------



## atlantis21 (24 Janvier 2010)

ok pour le mot de passe la après avoir fermer le mac et réouvert il a accepté le mot de passe du synology et il me marque transférez vos informations avec en bas espace restant calcul mais semble rien faire je sais pas si la procédure est lancée je vais voir , par contre  vous parlez uid identique comment je peux changer cela il faut que je le fasse pendant le formattage ?

merci encore de votre aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Janvier 2010)

atlantis21 a dit:


> vous parlez uid identique comment je peux changer cela il faut que je le fasse pendant le formattage ?


L'UID d'un Compte lui est habituellement attribuée en fonction du moment de sa création = le premier est 501, le second 502, etc.

Ce n'est donc pas lors du formatage, mais après l'installation. 

Pour connaître l'uid d'un compte actif, on va dans le Terminal de ce compte, et on tape : 
	
	



```
id
```
 suivi d'un retour chariot &#8617;


----------



## atlantis21 (24 Janvier 2010)

ok merci pour l'instant il tourne toujours sur transférez vos informations


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Janvier 2010)

atlantis21 a dit:


> ok merci pour l'instant il tourne toujours sur transférez vos informations


Patience, donc. 

(vous pouvez oublier l'histoire d'uid : elle n'est valable que dans la restauration d'éléments, pas dans celle du système entier :rose: 
Votre problème majeur était à la sauvegarde de la nouvelle carte-mère, qu'il fallait détruire.
En NAS, c'est looong. Déjà que ce n'est pas très rapide en filaire : je viens de voir un message qui parlait de 48 heures pour 200 Go)


----------



## atlantis21 (24 Janvier 2010)

ah oui en effet 48h , le problème c'est que l'ordi se met en veille je sais pas comment désactiver cela


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sais toujours pas quel est votre Mac.

Pour empêcher l'ordi de se mettre en veille d'activité, allez dans Préférences Système > Économiseur d'énergie pour paramétrer _Ordinateur en veille après_ sur _Jamais_
(pour l'activité de l'écran, c'est vous qui voyez (sic) ).


----------



## xao85 (24 Janvier 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Déjà que ce n'est pas très rapide en filaire : je viens de voir un message qui parlait de 48 heures pour 200 Go)



Voilà je me souviens maintenant pourquoi je préfère le fire 800!


----------



## atlantis21 (25 Janvier 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ne sais toujours pas quel est votre Mac.
> 
> Pour empêcher l'ordi de se mettre en veille d'activité, allez dans Préférences Système > Économiseur d'énergie pour paramétrer _Ordinateur en veille après_ sur _Jamais_
> (pour l'activité de l'écran, c'est vous qui voyez (sic) ).


 

Ma signature ne le montre pas pourtant moi je le vois , c'est un mac book pro 17'' ce matin la restauration a  finalement démaré donc je pense que c'est en bonne voie


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Janvier 2010)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je l'ai fait en suivant ce qui est indiqué ici:
> http://rolfje.wordpress.com/2008/09/07/a-bigger-timemachine-without-changing-history/
> ...




Bon ben plus qu'à acheter le disque dur et essayer. Merci! 





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui.
> C'est la seule procédure qui existe sous 10.5 : on peut aussi utiliser SuperDuper en version Démo.
> 
> En 10.6, on peut aussi simplement faire (dans le Finder) un glisser-déposer du dossier Backups.backupdb de l'ancien disque TM vers le nouveau : c'est aussi long que la première procédure, mais c'est plus simple (à condition d'avoir désactivé TM et quitté ses autres applications = vaut mieux laisser le Mac tranquille pendant le transfert).



Aussi simplement? Encore mieux donc! Merci!  
Et ensuite, comme pour la première méthode, on indique via les préf que le nouveau disque est le nouveau disque TM?


A.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Janvier 2010)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Et ensuite, comme pour la première méthode, on indique via les préf que le nouveau disque est le nouveau disque TM?


Oui, 

ou alors, après avoir fait le transfert et avant de réactiver TM, 
on peut rebaptiser le nouveau DDE du nom de l'ancien (et l'ancien d'un autre nom) 

en prenant simplement garde pendant ces renommages à ne connecter qu'un seul DDE à la fois, bien sûr !


----------



## tabasko (31 Janvier 2010)

Une question (peut être simple ....) ....

J'avais sur mon disque dur des originaux de film camescope (non compressé).
J'ai entre temps fait mes montages, et j'ai compressé tout le bouzin ... 

Je viens d'effacer mes originaux qui prenaient une place monstre (ouf !)  ... par contre ils vont rester dans TM et me prendre un espace disque qui pourrait être mieux utiliser.

Comment gérer mon cas ?

Je fais un exclure, puis je réintègre le répertoire en question ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h14 ----------

il suffisait de le faire directement à partir de TimeMachine même !!!  
C'est bien un mac ! 

Bon par contre j'ai boulé toutes les sauvegardes d'un répertoire de 60Go, et dans les préférences de TM l'espace libre restant  n'a pas bougé d'un poil (même après sa session "nettoyage").

(je viens de revérifier, dans TM, mon répertoire a bien été supprimé).

Grrr... bon je dodo :mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2010)

tabasko a dit:


> Bon par contre j'ai boulé toutes les sauvegardes d'un répertoire de 60Go, et dans les préférences de TM l'espace libre restant  n'a pas bougé d'un poil (même après sa session "nettoyage").
> 
> (je viens de revérifier, dans TM, mon répertoire a bien été supprimé).


C'est la dure loi de TM : on ne récupère pas l'espace libéré par l'effacement de fichiers datés dans TM. 

Tout au moins, tant que la partition TM n'est pas pleine, et que l'appli TM n'efface pas pour libérer de l'espace pour les sauvegardes suivantes. 
Tu m'as suivi ? 


Ou alors, tu as détruit le répertoire à une date précise, et pas le répertoire à toutes les dates sauvegardées par TM (l'item n'est pas le même dans la roue crantée/le clic droit).
Ce serait à compléter éventuellement par une exclusion de ce dossier pour la suite des sauvegardes : sinon, un autre jour, tu devras effacer à nouveau le répertoire à toutes les dates sauvegardées pour retrouver de l'espace libre.


Ou encore, ta sauvegarde se fait par Airport dans une sparsebundle (Capsule ou Extreme), 
et il faut recompacter la sparsebundle pour retrouver immédiatement l'espace libre (avec une commande dans le Terminal = hdiutil compact).


----------



## tabasko (31 Janvier 2010)

Salut . Merci.
Oui j'ai un .sparsebundle

Tu peux détaillé ta procédure ? et si un jour je veux remettre à zéro ce fichier SANS formater ma TC, est ce possible ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2010)

Dans une fenêtre du Terminal, tu fais un copier-coller de : 
	
	



```
hdiutil compact
```
puis tu ajoutes un espace, et tu fais un glisser-déposer de la .sparsebundle, avant de terminer par un retour chariot &#8617;
Je te conseille de désactiver TM (dans se Préférences Système) pendant la manuvre.


Quand on "remet à zéro" une sparsebunde, autant formater la Capsule et tout reprendre de zéro avec TM : c'est plus rapide que d'effacer une chose après l'autre dans l'espace intergalactique (= on n'efface JAMAIS par le Finder), 
et au moins aussi efficace.


----------



## tabasko (31 Janvier 2010)

ca prend du CPU pendant 20 ans ou 20 min ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Février 2010)

Compacter la sparsebundle doit être plus proche des 20 minutes.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Février 2010)

Hello

petit changement du DD de mon MBPu
comme à l'habitude, par clonage
Insertion du nouveau DD, ça roule nickel
Mise en route de TM ce matin > calcul des modifications > 275Go 
Les deux DD ont pourtant le même nom ! 

normal ? une solution ? 

Bonne journée


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Février 2010)

Hello,

Oui, c'est normal : nouveau HD, nouvelle adresse MAC
= TM voit le nouveau Disque comme un changement complet des données. 


La meilleure manuvre de ce fil est  là. 

Le conseil habituel des Apple Discussions est  ailleurs.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Février 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Oui, c'est normal : nouveau HD, nouvelle adresse MAC



ha bon 

me semblait que seuls les périphs réseau avaient une adresse MAC ...

je vais lire tes liens, merci François

edit: bon ben ça ne le fait pas trop. Probablement pour deux raisons: 1) je suis une buze en terminal 2) je suis sous SL

je continue mes recherches

si qqun sous SL a déjà réussi la manoeuvre, faut pas hésiter 

à+


----------



## Motets (1 Février 2010)

Est il possible de faire une partition sur Time Machine ?
L'utilitaire de disque ne l'envisage pas apparemment !
Il y a t il un outil special pour le faire ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Février 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> me semblait que seuls les périphs réseau avaient une adresse MAC ...


Pour être précis, c'est la carte-mère qui donne une adresse Mac : le Disque donne une UUID.
Et Time Machine reconnaît les deux ! 



Arlequin a dit:


> bon ben ça ne le fait pas trop. Probablement pour deux raisons: 1) je suis une buze en terminal 2) je suis sous SL


Oui, il y a des nouveautés avec SL quand on a changé de Disque Interne (et donc d'UUID),
et j'ai oublié de vérifier ton OS :rose: .

Les liens que je t'ai donnés ne sont valables que pour 10.5 : un correctif existe pour SL, mais qui exige d'être expert sur le Terminal.
En résumé, pour le "commun" des macusers, le choix est brutal :
ou on accepte d'avoir une sauvegarde complète après le changement de HD (car  il reste assez d'espace libre dans la partition TM),
ou il n'y a pas assez d'espace libre, et il faut reformater la partition TM, et donc perdre ses anciennes sauvegardes. :rateau:


La bonne nouvelle de SL n'est pas pour toi, mais pour celui qui change de carte-mère (et donc d'adresse MAC) : 
au lancement de la première sauvegarde de la nouvelle carte-mère, un popup apparaît, qui te demande si tu veux continuer tes sauvegardes TM à la suite des anciennes, ou les faire à part.

Bref, on attend toujours d'une nouvelle version de l'appli TM la possibilité de changer simplement de Disque Interne&#8230; 


_Merci à toi de m'avoir amené à faire le point sur le sujet_ 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------




Motets a dit:


> Est il possible de faire une partition sur Time Machine ?


Que veux-tu faire exactement ?


----------



## Arlequin (1 Février 2010)

Bonsoir françois

et merci du suivi

donc, je ne suis pas si nul que ça, puisque je suis coincé faute à une incompatibilité, ça me rassure 

ai finalement sacrifié mes précédentes sauvegardes, et là, ça doit encore être occupé de timemachiniser je pense 

adresse mac > me disais aussi 
cela dit, si tu ajoutes un périph réseau, la carte mère n'y est absolument pour rien dans l'attribution des adresses  c'est inhérent à chaque matériel "réseau"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Février 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> adresse mac > me disais aussi
> cela dit, si tu ajoutes un périph réseau, la carte mère n'y est absolument pour rien dans l'attribution des adresses  c'est inhérent à chaque matériel "réseau"


Bonsoir Arlequin,

Tu en sais certainement plus que moi sur le sujet (c'est pas très dur !),
mais ce que j'ai compris (dans ma quête désordonnée d'autodidacte ), 

c'est que l'application TM écrit dans la partition TM un "flag" permettant à cette partition d'appartenir exclusivement à l'adresse MAC du Mac qui l'a créée.

Pour le dire autrement : la partition TM reconnaît l'adresse MAC de la carte-mère du Mac qui lui est connecté. 
Pour un DDE, l'adresse MAC fire-wire (ou usb) du Mac,
pour une Capsule, l'adresse MAC Airport du Mac.
Et les adresses MAC d'un Mac sont inscrites dans sa carte-mère.

Mais je n'ai peut-être pas bien tout compris ? :hein:


----------



## Arlequin (2 Février 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir Arlequin,
> 
> Tu en sais certainement plus que moi sur le sujet (c'est pas très dur !),
> mais ce que j'ai compris (dans ma quête désordonnée d'autodidacte ),
> ...



Hello

bah écoute, je n'ai pas tout lu, je l'avoue, mais en ce qui concerne les DD, effectivement TM se base sur l' UUID propre à chaque DD.

C'est con quand même

bref

Bonne journée


----------



## flamoureux (3 Février 2010)

Bonjour les amis.

Je vais avoir besoin de vos lumière j'ai fait une boulette.

J'ai voulu restaurer mon Macbook Pro 13'3 aujourd'hui avec Time Machine.
Je pense que j'avais mal compris la marche à suivre. En tout cas j'ai clique sur le disque dur de mon Macbook sauvegardé il y a qques temps et j'ai ensuite cliqué sur restauré.

Résultat : rien n'a changé, je n'ai pas retrouvé mon DD comme il était et en plus de ça 80Go d'espace sont utilisé sur le DD en plus d'avant... donc un peu les boules.

Si j'ai bien compris pour faire une restauration il faut le CD de Snow Léopard ? (que j'ai laissé chez mes parent... boulet)... Comme je peux au moins virer ces 80Go qui viennent squatter le DD ? Ou en gros comment je peux faire pour revenir au point ou j'étais avant la boulette précédemment citée... ?


Merci les amis.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Février 2010)

Bonsoir Flamoureux,

Effectivement, il faut passer par le DVD : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/15638.html
C'est la seule procédure conseillée.

Je n'ai pas bien compris ce que tu as fait (tu es bien passé par l'espace intergalactique ?), 
et tu n'as pas dit si un popup t'a donné un choix à un moment,
mais 80 Go, ça doit pouvoir se retrouver assez facilement (dans le Finder, ou avec un utilitaire comme WhatSize ou OmniDiskSweeper), et se mettre à la Corbeille ensuite.

80 Go, ça doit être à peu près la taille des données écrites sur ton Mac, non ?

Je suis curieux de savoir où ils ont été restaurés.


----------



## flamoureux (4 Février 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir Flamoureux,
> 
> Effectivement, il faut passer par le DVD : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/15638.html
> C'est la seule procédure conseillée.
> ...




Oui je suis passé par l'espace intergalactique lol... Ensuite j'ai choisi "Macintosh HD" et j'ai cliqué sur restaurer. Il m'a ensuite demandé si je voulais remplacer, j'ai dit oui....

80Go oui c'est la taille des données de mon Mac... j'ai eu beau chercher dans le Finder, impossible de mettre la main dessus... Mais peut etre que je m'y prends mal je ne suis sur mac que depuis un peu moins d'un an, je ne connais pas encore toutes les astuces

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------




flamoureux a dit:


> Oui je suis passé par l'espace intergalactique lol... Ensuite j'ai choisi "Macintosh HD" et j'ai cliqué sur restaurer. Il m'a ensuite demandé si je voulais remplacer, j'ai dit oui....
> 
> 80Go oui c'est la taille des données de mon Mac... j'ai eu beau chercher dans le Finder, impossible de mettre la main dessus... Mais peut etre que je m'y prends mal je ne suis sur mac que depuis un peu moins d'un an, je ne connais pas encore toutes les astuces




Je viens d'avoir l'assistance Apple au téléphone, apparament faut faire une restauration... Bon j'ai plus qu'à mettre la main sur le DVD de Snow Leopard...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Février 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> j'ai eu beau chercher dans le Finder, impossible de mettre la main dessus...


Vraisemblablement à la racine de ton Mac, à côté de Macintosh HD, dans le répertoire au nom de ton Mac et au nom de ta session.
On y accède par la barre latérale du Finder (si c'est coché dans les Préférences du Finder),
ou en faisant Cmd-flèche haut sur le nom du répertoire dans la barre d'outils (Maison t'amène à Utilisateurs puis Macintosh HD puis "MBP flamoureux").

Si Apple te conseille une restauration par le DVD et que tu n'as pas d'autre sauvegarde que TM, ne mets rien à la Corbeille, le temps de récupérer ton DVD. :mouais:


----------



## flamoureux (4 Février 2010)

Tant que j'y suis (désolé pour le flood)

J'aimerai bien remettre mon MBP dans un état proche du neuf. Au fil du temps je me suis rendu compte que j'avais installé plein de programmes dont je ne me sers pas et qu'au final je n'utilise que des fonctions de bases.

Vous me conseillez quoi ?

J'avais pensé à le restaurer d'origine (sauf que je lai eu sous leopard et je suis passé sous snow après) Et puis récupérer les fichiers que j'utilise maintenant avec time machine. Bonne idée ? Y a des risques ?

Merci d'avance !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h14 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Vraisemblablement à la racine de ton Mac, à côté de Macintosh HD, dans le répertoire au nom de ton Mac et au nom de ta session.
> On y accède par la barre latérale du Finder (si c'est coché dans les Préférences du Finder),
> ou en faisant Cmd-flèche haut sur le nom du répertoire dans la barre d'outils (Maison t'amène à Utilisateurs puis Macintosh HD puis "MBP flamoureux").
> 
> Si Apple te conseille une restauration par le DVD et que tu n'as pas d'autre sauvegarde que TM, ne mets rien à la Corbeille, le temps de récupérer ton DVD. :mouais:



J'ai cherché à la racine il n'y avait rien... J'ai plein de sauvegarde Time Machine depuis septembre dernier, c'est bon ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Février 2010)

Sans le DVD, tu es cuit. :rateau:

Avec le DVD, tu pourrais restaurer tout ton Mac à la date de la première sauvegarde TM, avant que tu n'installes trop de trucs inutiles,
et restaurer ensuite par l'espace intergalactique tel ou tel dossier d'images-musique-textes de la dernière sauvegarde TM, 
avant de réinstaller les applis dont tu te sers aujourd'hui.

Sinon, tu peux choisir de réinstaller Snow leopard après avoir effacé ton Mac,
puis de recréer le même Compte avec le même nom et surtout la même UID (501 = le premier créé, 502 = le second, etc),
de faire les mises à jour du menu Pomme,
et de restaurer ensuite par l'espace intergalactique tout ce que tu voudras.
Tout ce que tu risques, c'est de voir TM te sauvegarder intégralement ton nouveau Système en entier à sa première nouvelle sauvegarde.
On affiche son UID en tapant :
	
	



```
id
```
 dans une fenêtre du Terminal, suivi d'un retour chariot &#8617;


Sans sauvegarde-clone ni DVD, conserve tes 80 Go. 

Encore une fois, un soft comme WhatSize ou OmniDiskSweeper (gratuit) te permettrait sûrement de voir où sont écrits les 80 Go, juste pour savoir


----------



## flamoureux (4 Février 2010)

Je pense que je vais opter pour la premiere solution. Je récupère mon DVD samedi. Je te tiendrai au courant. En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour toutes tes infos et le mal que tu t'es donné pour m'expliquer tout ça !

(je viens de télécharger Omnidisk sweeper et je te dis ou il a foutu tout ça)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Février 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> le mal que tu t'es donné pour m'expliquer tout ça !


Juste un peu de temps !
Et le plaisir a été pour moi aussi.


----------



## flamoureux (4 Février 2010)

Voial ce que je trouve. J'ai un DD de 250Go et il me marque 128 Go restants. Ca a l'air de coller. Mais dans ma sauvegarde qui date d'il y a 2 jours j'avais 207 Go restant ... Va comprendre Charles...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Février 2010)

Dans mon Mac, quand je fais Finder > Aller à : /Volumes, je trouve un alias de Macintosh HD qui pèse 4 ko.
Et toi, tu as 43,5 Go !

Et si tu additionnes Users + Library + Applications + private + system, tu aboutis à 67 Go.

= tu sembles bien avoir deux Macintosh HD. 


Je ne me hasarderais pas à dire où sont les fichiers originaux et où sont les fichiers restaurés : il peut y avoir un mélange des deux types de fichiers dans l'un ou l'autre des deux Macintosh HD, 
ou j'imagine carrément une corruption inédite du Répertoire.

La piste que l'on pourrait suivre est la date de création/modification des fichiers (avec la fenêtre des Informations = Cmd-i) : tout ce qui a été restauré par TM doit être à la date de ta "boulette".


----------



## flamoureux (4 Février 2010)

lol bon, ben pour la prochaine fois je saurai !
Samedi je me remets tout d'origine et je récupère mes fichiers dans TM ! et j'aurai un mac flambant neuf qui va déchirer encore plus lol !


----------



## cyrillusplus (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
Depuis quelques temps lorsque que je fais ma sauvegarde avec TM j'ai mon macbook pro qui plante. La sauvegarde commence bien et j'ai après un message qui dit fin de sauvegarde (dans "ouvrir les préférences TM") et c'est à ce moment que mon macbookpro plante à tel point que je ne peux plus rien faire et que je dois éteindre avec le bouton start  (je ne peux meme pas acceder à forcer à quitter). 
Par contre j'ai remarqué que la sauvegarde ce fait et je peux toujours entré dans time machine sans problème. Je suis sur Snow leopard 10.6.2 (toutes les mises à jour sont faites) et j'ai une time capsules de 1 giga (que j'utilise pour ma sauvegarde en wifi et aussi comme borne wifi).  

J'ai aucune idée de comment faire pour résoudre le problème.  Est ce que vous pouvez m'aider ??? Merci beaucoup


----------



## flamoureux (6 Février 2010)

Bon je galère pour restaurer lol...

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais perdu une heure à réinstaller OSX...
Je ne trouve pas comment restaurer...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Février 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas comment restaurer...


Relis mon message #2366, au-dessus de celui-ci, 
et clique sur les mots écrits en bleu et en gras ! 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h29 ----------




cyrillusplus a dit:


> Depuis quelques temps lorsque que je fais ma sauvegarde avec TM j'ai mon macbook pro qui plante.
> 
> J'ai aucune idée de comment faire pour résoudre le problème


Bonsoir, et bienvenue,

"Depuis quelque temps" = tu te souviens de ce que tu as pu faire à ce moment-là ??? (nouveau logiciel, changement dans ton réseau Airport, &#8230

Sinon, va dans l'utilitaire Console, trouve "systemlog" dans "FICHIERS LOG",
fais une recherche sur "backupd" dans la fenêtre de recherche "chaînes correspondantes",
et fais-moi un copier-coller du résultat : on risque d'avoir ainsi une piste.


----------



## cyrillusplus (6 Février 2010)

Merci de répondre aussi vite . 
Je ne fais aucun changement dans mon réseau et pour les nouveaux logiciels je sais plus. Ca fait je pense un moi que j'ai ce problème et je viens juste de comprendre que le problème vient de TM.  
Je suis aller dans la console et voilà ce qu'elle dit:

Feb  6 15:14:14 macbook-pro-de-boumiche-de-biloute-2 com.apple.backupd[449]: Mounted network destination using URL: afp://Boumiche%20de%20Biloute@Time-Capsule-de-Boumiche-de-Biloute.local/Time%20Capsule%20de%20Boumiche%20d
Feb  6 15:14:57 macbook-pro-de-boumiche-de-biloute-2 com.apple.backupd[449]: Disk image /Volumes/Time Capsule de Boumiche d/MacBook Pro de Boumiche de Biloute (2).sparsebundle mounted at: /Volumes/Copies de sauvegarde Time machine
Feb  6 15:16:18 macbook-pro-de-boumiche-de-biloute-2 com.apple.backupd[449]: Starting standard backup
Feb  6 15:16:18 macbook-pro-de-boumiche-de-biloute-2 com.apple.backupd[449]: Network destination already mounted at: /Volumes/Time Capsule de Boumiche d
Feb  6 15:16:20 macbook-pro-de-boumiche-de-biloute-2 com.apple.backupd[449]: Disk image /Volumes/Time Capsule de Boumiche d/MacBook Pro de Boumiche de Biloute (2).sparsebundle mounted at: /Volumes/Copies de sauvegarde Time machine
Feb  6 15:16:20 macbook-pro-de-boumiche-de-biloute-2 com.apple.backupd[449]: Backing up to: /Volumes/Copies de sauvegarde Time machine/Backups.backupdb
Feb  6 15:16:24 macbook-pro-de-boumiche-de-biloute-2 com.apple.backupd[449]: Event store UUIDs don't match for volume: Macintosh HD
Feb  6 15:16:24 macbook-pro-de-boumiche-de-biloute-2 com.apple.backupd[449]: Node requires deep traversal:/ reason:must scan subdirs|new event db|
Feb  6 15:19:30 macbook-pro-de-boumiche-de-biloute-2 com.apple.backupd[449]: No pre-backup thinning needed: 654.0 MB requested (including padding), 554.84 GB available
Feb  6 15:23:49 macbook-pro-de-boumiche-de-biloute-2 com.apple.backupd[449]: Copied 854 files (37.5 MB) from volume Macintosh HD.
Feb  6 15:23:50 macbook-pro-de-boumiche-de-biloute-2 com.apple.backupd[449]: No pre-backup thinning needed: 595.6 MB requested (including padding), 554.84 GB available
Feb  6 15:24:04 macbook-pro-de-boumiche-de-biloute-2 com.apple.backupd[449]: Copied 279 files (160 bytes) from volume Macintosh HD.

J'ai tout mis car je sais pas ce qui est important. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## flamoureux (6 Février 2010)

Ca y'est j'ai réussi !!!!


----------



## luisparis (7 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,
Je crois poster au bon endroit mais bon...
Je vais crée sur un disque externe 2x2 to en raid1 une sauvegarde time machine et un volume de stockage.Le tout sur deux partions une de 1,5 TO pour la sauvegarde et le reste pour le stockage.
Est ce que ca vous semble safe? en effet je ne connais pas la réaction d' un raid 1 partionné  ni celui de TM après un éventuel problème disque? Et enfin est il possible de cloner une sauvegarde TM ( mais bon je deviens parano là,non?)
merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Février 2010)

cyrillusplus a dit:


> Je ne fais aucun changement dans mon réseau



Ton MB s'appelle "biloute-2" : le "2" est voulu, ou il s'est ajouté à ton insu ?



cyrillusplus a dit:


> J'ai tout mis car je sais pas ce qui est important.


Chez moi, ça se termine comme ça : 





> Feb  2 20:05:02 mbpro com.apple.backupd[17803]: Copied 399 files (87 KB) from volume Macintosh HD.
> Feb  2 20:05:04 mbpro com.apple.backupd[17803]: Starting post-backup thinning
> Feb  2 20:05:13 mbpro com.apple.backupd[17803]: Deleted backup /Volumes/ArchTM/Backups.backupdb/MacBook Pro de XYZ/2010-01-03-193102: 326.65 GB now available
> Feb  2 20:05:21 mbpro com.apple.backupd[17803]: Deleted backup /Volumes/ArchTM/Backups.backupdb/MacBook Pro de XYZ/2010-01-02-182218: 326.66 GB now available
> ...



Mais je crois qu'il va falloir aller voir aussi dans les "crashlogs" de ta Console, pour savoir ce qui crashe. :hein:



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h02 ----------




luisparis a dit:


> je ne connais pas la réaction d' un raid 1 partionné  ni celui de TM après un éventuel problème disque?
> Et enfin est il possible de cloner une sauvegarde TM ( mais bon je deviens parano là,non?)


Je ne connais rien aux réactions d'un raid1 partitionné,
mais le raid1 est prévu pour pouvoir récupérer ses données en cas de crash matériel du disque source, non ?

Un raid1 comporte un miroir, 
c'est-à-dire écrit un "clone", non ?


----------



## cyrillusplus (7 Février 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ton MB s'appelle "biloute-2" : le "2" est voulu, ou il s'est ajouté à ton insu ?
> 
> Effectivement le 2 est ajouté à mon insu.
> 
> ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Février 2010)

Peut-être déjà aller dans Préférences Système > Partage, et renommer ton Mac sans le "-2"  (le -2 s'ajoute automatiquement un jour dans les réseaux Mac-PC),
en ayant vérifié ce qui apparaît dans Ordinateur (Finder > Aller > Ordinateur) : uniquement "biloute-2".


Et puis, surtout, Réparer le Disque de la sparsebundle de ta Capsule : 
tu règles la suspension d'activité sur "jamais" dans les Préférences Système > Économies d'énergie, 
tu montes (avec le bouton Monter) la Capsule dans Utilitaire de Disque pour voir apparaître la sparsebundle dans la barre latérale, 
tu la sélectionnes ,
tu cliques sur SOS >Réparer le Disque, 
et tu vas te coucher (il y en a pour des heures !).

Si demain, ça crashe toujours, répare aussi le Disque de ton Mac (avec le DVD d'install SL, ou en mode Sans Échec).


----------



## chafpa (7 Février 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> en mode Sans Échec).


Sans aucune moquerie, je suis jeune switcheur, cela existe aussi sous Mac 

C'est la 1ère que j'en entends parler mais il est vrai que j'arpente ce forum, et quelques autres sites pour me former, que depuis 3 à 4 mois 

PS : Si tu as un lien sous le coude, je suis preneur


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Février 2010)

Tu avais deux façons de répondre tout seul à ta question :

- aller chez Apple = http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/21245.html
- taper dans Finder > Aide : "échec". 


Mais c'est un autre article qui précise qu'il faut d'abord déconnecter les périphériques : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/8751.html


Ah, et pour trouver chez Apple (en anglais, c'est plus complet) : http://search.info.apple.com/?lang=fr&country=fr


----------



## chafpa (7 Février 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu avais deux façons de répondre tout seul à ta question


Je le conçois mais j'ai été interloqué de découvrir cela 

Merci pour tes explications 

PS : Va falloir que je me souvienne que j'ai désactivé le son au démarrage si un jour j'en ai besoin .... ce que je ne souhaite pas bien sûr !

Et investir en plus dans un clavier/souris filaire


----------



## choukanov (11 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une petite question sur les sauvegardes de Time Machine.
J'ai récemment renommé certains dossiers à la racine de mon disque dur interne pour une question d'organisation.
J'ai, par exemple, renommé mes dossiers :
"FILMS" en "01_FILMS"
"PHOTOS" en "02_PHOTOS"
"ADMINISTRATIF" en "03_ADMINISTRATIF"
histoire qu'ils soient classés dans un ordre voulu...

Sauf que...lorsque j'ai voulu faire une nouvelle sauvegarde, Time Machine a voulu tout recopier ces nouveaux dossiers renommés qui contenaient exactement la même contenance que ceux d'avant.

Alors ma question : Y a t'il un moyen pour dire à Time Machine que le dossier "01_FILMS"correspond au dossier "FILMS"? Et qu'il continue son système de sauvegarde incrémentielle?

J'espère que je ne suis pas trop flou.
Merci à tous, et désolé si la question a déjà été soulevé...

Chouka


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Février 2010)

choukanov a dit:


> Y a t'il un moyen pour dire à Time Machine que le dossier "01_FILMS"correspond au dossier "FILMS"? Et qu'il continue son système de sauvegarde incrémentielle?


Non.
C'est ainsi : TM sauvegarde tout ce qui lui apparaît nouveau (nouvel élément, nouveau nom, élément modifié).

Tout ce que tu peux faire, c'est effacer (avec la roue crantée-Action = dans l'espace intergalactique de TM) les dossiers avec les anciens noms, 
histoire de faire de la place avant (ou après) la sauvegarde des dossiers rebaptisés.


----------



## choukanov (11 Février 2010)

ok,
C'est dur d'essayer de s'organiser de nos jours 

Merci bien pour ta réponse rapide François.

chouka


----------



## chafpa (11 Février 2010)

C'est clair et c'est *NON* 

La Time Machine considère que ce sont des datas différentes .... Point commun avec Windaube que j'ai quitté il y a 3 mois


----------



## bardass (12 Février 2010)

désolé si les questions ont déjà été posées, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir eu le courage de lire les 120 pages, je n'en ai lu qu'une vingtaine sans trouver les réponses.

la première question est la suivante : est-il possible d'affecter un lecteur réseau non Apple à Time Machine ?

de fait, je viens du monde Windows, je possède un disque nas derrière le routeur qui stocke pour chaque ordinateur de la maison :
* les sauvegarde de données programmées chaque semaine
* les sauvegardes système programmée chaque mois.

j'aurais voulu mettre en place le même principe avec Time Machine.
Au delà du fait que nativement Time Machine ne se programme pas dans le temps (j'ai trouvé l'utilitaire qui le permet), je n'ai réussi quà le faire fonctionner sun un disque USB.

D'autre part, j'ai bien compris que la sauvegarde Time Machine n'était que incrémentielle. Ca me convient pour mes sauvegardes de données.
Beaucoup moins pour les sauvegardes système où je préfère une sauvegarde complète. 
Time Machine est-il alors le bon outil ? 
Quelle est sa capacité à restaurer un OS dès le boot ?
Faut-il utiliser plutot un outil de clonage de type Carbon Copy Cloner ?

Merci pour vos réponses

PS : je suis tout nouveau dans le monde MAC OS, peut-être que ces questions n'ont aucun sens : pas de pertes de données, pas de plantage système


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Février 2010)

Les réponses à tes questions existent sur ce forum, mais souvent dans d'autres topics que celui-ci. 

Les NAS n'ont pas été supportés par TM pendant longtemps : depuis peu, Synology et WD ont publié des mises à jour de leur firmware qui le permettent maintenant, Iomega en a pondu un compatible, etc.
Il te faut donc vérifier sur le site du constructeur de ton NAS son éventuelle mise à jour.

TM permet de restaurer son Système en entier, avec le DVD d'install = http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/15638.html
Un clone en plus de TM (et sur un autre Volume) est le bienvenu, en cas de bug de TM, ou tout simplement pour pouvoir démarrer sur le clone et réparer le Mac, ou en cas de crash du NAS/DDE
= ceinture et bretelles.


----------



## bardass (13 Février 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse
Je vais voir ce que je trouve chez WD


----------



## chafpa (13 Février 2010)

bardass a dit:


> Je vais voir ce que je trouve chez WD


Les Caviar Green sont un régal de silence !


----------



## SPIDEY (15 Février 2010)

salut
j'ai un petit problème avec ma sauvegarde Time Machine
J'ai "Préparation" mais rien ne se fait
j'ai essayer la méthode qui consiste à changer le DD puis le remettre mais rien n'y fait
Je me retrouve dans mon DD avec un dossier "In progress"
que puis je faire ?
merci
Pat

---------- Post added at 07h43 ---------- Previous post was at 07h19 ----------

C'est bon la sauvegarde c'est finalement bien faite mais que ce fut long le moment de "préparation"
Est ce normale ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Février 2010)

Oui, c'est habituellement normal, et il suffit de laisser faire, patiemment : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1516?viewlocale=fr_FR

= TM fait un "deep transversal", c'est-à-dire réindexe tout, et c'est long.


----------



## SPIDEY (15 Février 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui, c'est habituellement normal, et il suffit de laisser faire, patiemment : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1516?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> = TM fait un "deep transversal", c'est-à-dire réindexe tout, et c'est long.



ok merci je l'ignorais c'est la première fois que cela m'arrive


----------



## Rotur74 (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède actuellement une Time Capsule 500 Go et je pense à la  remplacer par le nouveau modèle 1To bi-bande. 

Par contre, j'aimerais m'assurer avant de faire l'échange que je pourrai  poursuivre ma sauvegarde incrémentale et non démarrer un nouveau cycle de sauvegarde.

Si quelqu'un a déjà fait la manipulation, j'aimerai donc savoir : 
1/ s'il est possible de poursuivre la même sauvegarde incrémentale; 
2/ si oui, la manipulation consiste-t-elle simplement au transfert du  fichier "iMac de XXXXX_MACADDRESS.sparsebundle" ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Oui, il est possible de continuer la même sauvegarde sur une autre Capsule.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2259123&tstart=75
Ça passe par la migration du dossier Backups.backupdb d'une sparsebundle à une autre, en utilisant un Disque Externe. 
La procédure passe par Utilitaire de Disque : en gros, après avoir désactivé TM, on clone la sparsebundle sur le DDE (en décochant Ignorer les autorisations de ce Volume, si besoin), on lance une sauvegarde TM sur la nouvelle Capsule, on interrompt cette sauvegarde dès le début du transfert de fichiers, on en vire le Backups.backupd qui vient d'y être créé, et on y restaure le Backups.backupd sauvegardé sur le clone (monter la sparsebundle clonée fait apparaître le dossier sauvegardé).
Ça prend des heures.


----------



## Rotur74 (20 Février 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui, il est possible de continuer la même sauvegarde sur une autre Capsule.
> 
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2259123&tstart=75


Merci François !


----------



## Rossonero (25 Février 2010)

Voici ce que je viens de remarquer :

http://www.imagup.com/pics/1267173030.html

C'est un message de TM qui m'a alerté en me disant que ça faisait 10 jours qu'il n'avait pas sauvegardé ne trouvant pas de disque...

Merci d'avance.

PS: J'ai tout de même effectué la copie en branchant le dde.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2010)

Rossonero, je ne parviens pas à visualiser ton image.  :hein:


----------



## tombom (25 Février 2010)

le lien ne marche plus. j'avais pu le voir
"prochaine sauvegarde : retardées..." puis la fentre classique des preferences TM


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2010)

Au-delà de dix jours sans sauvegarde, 

souvent tout se passe normalement à la sauvegarde suivante, 
parfois TM refait une sauvegarde complète (= tout le contenu du Mac !), 
rarement TM plante (et il faut alors reformater le DDE).


----------



## chafpa (25 Février 2010)

Rotur74 a dit:


> Je possède actuellement une Time Capsule 500 Go et je pense à la  remplacer par le nouveau modèle 1To bi-bande.
> 
> Par contre, j'aimerais m'assurer avant de faire l'échange que je pourrai  poursuivre ma sauvegarde incrémentale et non démarrer un nouveau cycle de sauvegarde.


Vois pas le problème. Ceal te coûterais quoi de redémarrer une nouvelle sauvegarde puisque tu auras l'ancien HDD sous le coude au cas ou :rose:

PS : Quelques heures de sauvegarde en ethernet pour partir sur du récent


----------



## Rossonero (26 Février 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Rossonero, je ne parviens pas à visualiser ton image.  :hein:



Voici l'image :





Pourquoi il n'a pas sauvegardé durant 10 jours ? Je pensais que cela se faisait automatiquement tous les jours. Donc là, j'en suis toujours au même point, que dois-je faire, re-formater le dde ?!

PS: Voici le résultat quand je clique sur le logo TM du bureau :





PS: J'ai branché le dde, j'ai attendu l'heure de la prochaine sauvegarde et elle ne s'est pas faite, l'heure de la prochaine sauvegarde est passé à 1 heure plus tard donc. Je peux toujours faire la sauvegarde manuelle sinon.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Février 2010)

En cliquant sur le i à côté de "Retardé", tu pourrais avoir des infos supplémentaires.


Commence par simplement débrancher le DDE (câble et secteur) quelques minutes, puis le rebrancher : ça suffit souvent.


----------



## tombom (26 Février 2010)

juste un truc comme ca ... c'est normal que le DDE ne soit pas monté sur le bureau ? (tu as decoché la case dans les preferences finder ?)


----------



## chafpa (26 Février 2010)

On dirait bien qu'il n'y a pas de disque affecté à Time Machine puisqu'il n'apparaît pas sur l'écran de Time Machine


----------



## tombom (26 Février 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> On dirait bien qu'il n'y a pas de disque affecté à Time Machine puisqu'il n'apparaît pas sur l'écran de Time Machine



nan mais ca ca peut arriver... un redemarrage et/ou débranchement et rebranchement du DDE peut regler le Bug


----------



## Rossonero (26 Février 2010)

Je viens de brancher le dde ce matin et la copie des sauvegardes s'est faite automatiquement... D'où vient le problème des jours sans sauvegarde par contre ? Ce sont des sauvegardes de maj qui doivent être effectués chaque heures dont il est question ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Février 2010)

Si tu as envie de gratter le sujet, ouvre l'utilitaire Console, 
va dans RECHERCHES > Tous les messages, 
et tape le mot "backupd" dans la fenêtre de recherche de la barre d'outils (Chaînes correspondantes).


----------



## Rossonero (26 Février 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si tu as envie de gratter le sujet, ouvre l'utilitaire Console,
> va dans RECHERCHES > Tous les messages,
> et tape le mot "backupd" dans la fenêtre de recherche de la barre d'outils (Chaînes correspondantes).



J'obtiens ça :


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Février 2010)

Ça peut être beaucoup de choses : une "corruption" du timemachine.plist, une fausse manuvre sur le bouton _Changer de Disque_, un gag de connexion filaire

= surveille quelques jours que TM fait bien ses sauvegardes horaires, et n'y pense plus.


----------



## Rossonero (26 Février 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça peut être beaucoup de choses : une "corruption" du timemachine.plist, une fausse manuvre sur le bouton _Changer de Disque_, un gag de connexion filaire
> 
> = surveille quelques jours que TM fait bien ses sauvegardes horaires, et n'y pense plus.



Est-ce que ces sauvegardes horaires sont bien effectués ? C'est ça qui me tracasse


----------



## tombom (26 Février 2010)

ben tu regardes... 
en haut dans la barre de menu, ou dans les preferences TM, y'a marqué quand a ete faite la derniere sauvegarde. tu regardess si ca evolue :rateau:


----------



## Rossonero (26 Février 2010)

La sauvegarde est effectué uniquement lorsque le disque est connecté, c'est d'ailleurs ce qui est écrit après : prochaine sauvegarde, sinon rien ne bouge.


----------



## tombom (26 Février 2010)

Rossonero a dit:


> La sauvegarde est effectué uniquement lorsque le disque est connecté, c'est d'ailleurs ce qui est écrit après : prochaine sauvegarde, sinon rien ne bouge.



ben oui c'est normal :

soit tu laisses disque tout le temps connecté : y'a des sauvegardes horaires.
soit tu le deconnectes et le reconnecte quand tu veux sauvergarder: lorsque tu va le connecter, il va probablement lancer une sauvergarde, ou attendre un peu... 
et dans ce dernier cas, qui correspond a un profil "nomade" avec un macbook par exemple, tu peux aussi lui dire "sauvergarder maintenant", et il lance la sauvegarde, sans attendre l'heure qu'il avait prevu...


----------



## Rossonero (26 Février 2010)

Ah ok, moi je pensais que des sauvegardes horaires étaient effectués chaque heures sans que le dde soit branché et qu'une fois celui-ci connecté au Mac, toutes ces copies étaient copiés sur le dde, bref, je me complique la tâche je crois  Je surveillerais donc les sauvegardes voir si tout va bien, merci à tous


----------



## tombom (26 Février 2010)

ah ben non ^^ca sert a rien ^^
en gros, retiens que TM ne sauvegarde que si le disque est branché...(ce qui finalement n'est pas si con  )


----------



## chafpa (26 Février 2010)

Avec Time Machine, une Time Capsule c'est plutôt bien car connectée en Wifi, tu ne t'occupes de rien ...... à condition de laisser la Time Capsule sous tension mais comme chez moi elle fait office de routeur et de serveur d'impression, je ne risques pas de la couper


----------



## cedwat (27 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à cette question simple, mais j'avoue que je me perd dans les 101 pages !

Voilà : j'ai un HD LaCie connecté régulièrement à mon MacBook et que j'avais à l'origine défini comme mon HD Time Machine. Ce matin, j'ai besoin, pour la première fois, de récupérer un fichier endommagé. Malheureusement, lorsque je clique sur l'iconne Time Machine, j'ai ce message :  "l'emplacement de stockage pour les copies de sauvegarde TM est introuvable".

Effectivement, mon HD LaCie n'apparait pas dans le finder, et pourtant, lorsque je clique sur "configurer Time Machine", je vois :

"Nom : LaCie
Sauvegarde la plus ancienne :  1 Avril 2009 (quel gag!)
La plus récente : hier à 12:23"

Tout cela ne me parait pas logique.

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Il est probable que ton DDE a une fonction de suspension automatique d'activité (comme un bouton ON/OFF à trois positions, ou un paramétrage logiciel, ou une Préférence Système > Économie d'énergie)

= http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1337?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## toitoine33 (28 Février 2010)

bonjour

depuis quelques jours, il m'est impossible de faire une sauvegarde de time machine de mon macbookpro.
J'ai toujours le meme message d'erreur suivant:
*Impossible de terminer la copie de sauvegarde. Une erreur sest produite lors de la copie des fichiers sur le volume de sauvegarde.*

J'ai essayé comme le préconise le site d'apple de deconnecter mon disque firewire, de le reformater mais rien n'a faire...
que dois je faire ?

par avance merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2010)

toitoine33 a dit:


> comme le préconise le site d'apple de deconnecter mon disque firewire, de le reformater mais rien n'a faire...
> que dois je faire ?


Redémarrer le Mac, comme le préconise Apple.


----------



## toitoine33 (28 Février 2010)

ça je l'ai fait aussi bien evidement,

apparement en regardant dans la console, le problème viendrait de ce fichier:
/var/spool/postfix/maildrop


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2010)

Fichier qui n'existe pas sur ton Mac, peut-être,
et qui, en tout cas, fait partie des exclusions par défaut de TM ! 

Une solution a été donnée là : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1433565
= regarde si elle te convient.


----------



## toitoine33 (28 Février 2010)

j'ai essayé cette combien mais lorsque je le fais dans terminal voici ce que cela donne
_*ordinateur-de-antoine:~ antoine$ postfix stop
postfix: error: to submit mail, use the Postfix sendmail command
postfix: fatal: the postfix command is reserved for the superuser*_

je précise que j'avais deja recréé le repertoire avant


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2010)

Tu as essayé de mettre le dossier dans les exclusions (Préf Système) de TM ?


----------



## toitoine33 (28 Février 2010)

en faisant comme cela il plante des le démarrage de time machine


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2010)

On peut aussi tenter d'enlever /var/spool des exclusions par défaut de TM, 
ou encore voir du côté de Server Avancé/Standard :  http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6367763#6367763


----------



## toitoine33 (28 Février 2010)

je tente, en tout cas merci pour ton aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2010)

merci pour ta question


----------



## tontongreco (28 Février 2010)

bonsoir. 
une question peut être idiote,

Peut on sauvegarde a un disque dur LACIE ETHERNET avec Time Machine??

Merci


----------



## chafpa (28 Février 2010)

Nulle question est idiote pour celui qui ne connait pas la réponse 

Ton HDD de La Cie en Ethernet avec Time Machine, c'est no problème


----------



## tontongreco (28 Février 2010)

merci de ta réponse mais j arrive pas de le configure!! Je ne le vois pas pour le sélectionner.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mars 2010)

La partition de sauvegarde de Time Machine doit être en Mac OS étendu journalisé, et le schéma de partitionnement en GUID : vérifie dans Utilitaire de Disque, 
et éventuellement Efface et partitionne à nouveau (le bouton Options permet d'accéder au schéma de partitionnement).


----------



## tontongreco (1 Mars 2010)

merci mais le problème est que je ne sais pas si je peux le faire en disque Lacie


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mars 2010)

Celui-ci est compatible TM : http://www.lacie.com/US/products/product.htm?pid=11348


----------



## cedwat (1 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il est probable que ton DDE a une fonction de suspension automatique d'activité (comme un bouton ON/OFF à trois positions, ou un paramétrage logiciel, ou une Préférence Système > Économie d'énergie)
> 
> = http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1337?viewlocale=fr_FR



Merci de ta réponse, mais : mon DDE n'a pas de bouton on off ou à 3 positions. Il n'a pas de bouton du tout, en fait (c'est ça le design !). Je ne trouve rien non plus dans les préférences systèmes à son sujet.

As tu une autre idée ? 

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mars 2010)

cedwat a dit:


> mon DDE n'a pas de bouton on off ou à 3 positions. Il n'a pas de bouton du tout, en fait (c'est ça le design !). Je ne trouve rien non plus dans les préférences systèmes à son sujet.


Je pensais à l'option _Suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs_ de la Préférence Système d'économie d'énergie.

Sinon, tu peux peut-être relire le mode d'emploi de ton DDE design, ou aller voir sur le site du constructeur, 
pour savoir comment désactiver la mise en veille automatique de ton DDE : je crois que c'est par là qu'il te faut chercher.


----------



## tontongreco (1 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Celui-ci est compatible TM : http://www.lacie.com/US/products/product.htm?pid=11348




Finalement je trouve la solution. Faut une modification via terminal.
Merci encore


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mars 2010)

tontongreco a dit:


> Finalement je trouve la solution. Faut une modification via terminal.


Si tu es passé par "defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes -bool YES", méfie-toi : 
quand la sparsebundle sera pleine, Time Machine va certainement effacer toutes les anciennes sauvegardes pour ne conserver que la dernière, 
et ce n'est pas toujours très stable.

Alors, prévois une deuxième solution de sauvegarde ! 
 ou un autre disque externe qui soit compatible avec TM.


----------



## tontongreco (1 Mars 2010)

finalement j ai pu voir mon disque réseau mais time machine me donne ce message


----------



## tontongreco (1 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si tu es passé par "defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes -bool YES", méfie-toi :
> quand la sparsebundle sera pleine, Time Machine va certainement effacer toutes les anciennes sauvegardes pour ne conserver que la dernière,
> et ce n'est pas toujours très stable.
> 
> ...



je vien de voir ton message. 
ok je compris je pense que je vais acheter un disque rien que pour ça. Quelle disque externe peux usb peut bien fonctionner avec TM??


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mars 2010)

tontongreco a dit:


> Quelle disque externe peux usb peut bien fonctionner avec TM??


Si tu aimes LaCie, tu as le choix = http://www.lacie.com/US/products/range.htm?id=10033 

(_pense à cliquer sur les mots écrits en bleu et en gras_)


----------



## tontongreco (1 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup.
je le fait fonctionner finalement en réseaux.
Je veux voir si c est fiable 
c est vraiment risquer de le faire comme ca?


----------



## chafpa (1 Mars 2010)

tontongreco a dit:


> je vien de voir ton message.
> ok je compris je pense que je vais acheter un disque rien que pour ça. Quelle disque externe peux usb peut bien fonctionner avec TM??


Perso, j'ai acheté un Western Digital Green Caviar 1 To et un boitier Aluice chez Macway avec interface quadrule (eSata, Usb 2, Firewire 400 et 800)


----------



## SPIDEY (2 Mars 2010)

Privilégie le Firewire 800 pour ton DD externe
Beaucoup plus rapide que l'USB 2.0


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

Peut-on utiliser la copie TM d'un ancien ordinateur sur un nouveau ?

Quelle est la meilleure solution quand on change de iMac pour ne pas à avoir à tout réinstaller ?

Merci

Albert


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

En fin d'installation, une fenêtre te demande : "Possédez-vous un autre Mac ?"
et te permet de choisir l'archive TM d'un autre Mac.
Assistant de Migration/Réglages va migrer proprement et efficacement toutes les anciennes données de ton ancien Mac (à la date de la dernière sauvegarde) sur le nouveau Mac.

Plus tard, après la migration faite à l'installation, tu peux encore restaurer des éléments de ton ancienne sauvegarde, 
en choisissant "parcourir d'autres Disques TM" dans le Dock (ou Alt-barre des menus) et en utilisant la roue crantée-menu Action de l'espace intergalactique de TM,
pourvu que tu aies le mot de passe de l'ancien Compte, et en agissant dans un Compte ayant le même nom et la même UID que l'ancien (501, 502, ).


Enfin, en tout cas, on ne migre jamais les données d'une archive TM en passant par le Finder (ça ne marche pas, et ça fout le bazar) : on passe toujours par l'espace intergalactique.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En fin d'installation, une fenêtre te demande : "Possédez-vous un autre Mac ?"
> et te permet de choisir l'archive TM d'un autre Mac.
> ...


Merci beaucoup.
Les deux mac doivent être reliés de quelle façon ?
Albert


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mars 2010)

Halbert a dit:


> Les deux mac doivent être reliés de quelle façon ?


Par le câble qui convient, si tu veux aller bien et vite. 

= en wi-fi, ça peut être interminable


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Par le câble qui convient, si tu veux aller bien et vite.
> 
> = en wi-fi, ça peut être interminable



Ok merci je suivrai ceci à la lettre
Albert


----------



## Julien83 (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens d'acheter un disque dur Lacie mais je voulais l'utiliser pour mon mac et mon pc, j'ai donc crée dés l'installation 2 partie une pour le mac et une pour le pc, malheureusement, un peu plus tard, j'ai voulu faire une copie de sauvegarde Time Machine et ça m'a supprimé ma partie pour PC, je voulais donc savoir comment je peux la récupérer. 

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Quand tu choisis une partition FAT pour accueillir les sauvegardes Time Machine, l'application TM efface automatiquement la partition FAT, et la reformate en Mac OS étendu. Les données ne sont pas encore vraiment effacées à ce moment-là.
Mais tu dis avoir lancé la première sauvegarde TM dans la foulée : les données FAT ont alors dû être réécrites en grande partie, et sont devenues irrécupérables.

Tu peux donc récupérer la partition, mais pas les données.

Pour récupérer la partition, commence par désactiver TM dans ses Préférences Système, et par y Changer de Disque pour la partition Mac.
Puis reformate la partition PC (onglet Effacer d'Utilitaire de Disque) en choisissant de nouveau FAT (MS-DOS).
Et réactive TM, sur sa partition Mac cette fois.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Par le câble qui convient, si tu veux aller bien et vite.
> 
> = en wi-fi, ça peut être interminable



j'ai un câble ethernet, ça ira ?
Albert


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2010)

Halbert a dit:


> j'ai un câble ethernet, ça ira ?


Très bien pour une Capsule !


----------



## tiboscargot (6 Mars 2010)

bonsoir j'ai un problème avec TM, jusqu'à présent il plantait au niveau de l'indexation de la sauvegarde maintenant il arrive à aller un peu plus loin mais il plante en me disant que le disque est occupé et qu'il vaut le vérifier ...
Super, au début je me disais tiens TM ca va etre cool mais ca commence à me soualer un peu :/ jai reussi a faire une sauvegarde par jour presque :s mais là depuis hier apres-midi cest impossible d'en faire une !

Si quelqu'un a une piste je suis preneur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------

le message qui saffiche est :
la sauvegarde n'a pas pu être effectué car une erreur est survenue lors de la copie de fichiers sur le disque de sauvegarde


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mars 2010)

tiboscargot a dit:


> le message qui saffiche est :
> la sauvegarde n'a pas pu être effectué car une erreur est survenue lors de la copie de fichiers sur le disque de sauvegarde


Bonjour,

Commence par Redémarrer ton Mac : ça suffit souvent à corriger cette erreur.

Et puis, si ça persiste ou pour les erreurs précédentes, après le prochain échec de TM, 
va dans l'utilitaire Console > Tous les Messages pour faire une recherche "Chaînes correspondantes" (en haut à droite de la fenêtre) sur le mot "backupd",
et fais-nous un copier-coller des dernières lignes.


----------



## tiboscargot (7 Mars 2010)

je viens a peine de voir ton message. Alors le macbook je l'avais déjà redémarré plusieurs fois sans succès. Finalement ce matin j'ai tout supprimé les quelques fichiers de ma TC et la en ethernet tout a fonctionné. Ensuite la 2eme sauvegarde incrémentale en wifi s'est bien passé et la 3eme hop ça recommence à buguer. Et là c'est encore pire à chaque fois je suis obligé de redémarrer ma freebox sinon impossible d'ouvrir une page web.

Je vais essayer ce que tu viens de me dire. Merci encore

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h06 ----------

Ce coup-ci ça a fonctionné impeccable en redémarrant le macbook. Je vais laisser la sauvegarde se faire tranquillement jusqu'à ce soir pour voir combien réussisse et combien échouent.


----------



## tiboscargot (7 Mars 2010)

bon toujours le même problème de disque :

07/03/10 19:54:40    com.apple.backupd[628]    Waiting 60 seconds and trying again.
07/03/10 19:54:40    com.apple.backupd[628]    Ejected Time Machine network volume.
07/03/10 19:54:41    kernel    AFP_VFS afpfs_unmount: /Volumes/Time Capsule de Thibaut GA-1, flags 0, pid 868
07/03/10 19:54:41    kernel    ASP_TCP CancelOneRequest:  cancelling slot 2 error 89 reqID 67 flags 0x9 afpCmd 0xF0000002 so 0x627eb28
07/03/10 19:55:39    com.apple.launchd[1]    (com.apple.netauth.sysagent[864]) Exited with exit code: 255
07/03/10 19:55:40    com.apple.backupd[628]    Attempting to mount network destination using URL: afp://Thibaut%20GALY@Time-Capsule-de-Thibaut-GALY.local/Time%20Capsule%20de%20Thibaut%20GA
07/03/10 19:55:41    com.apple.backupd[628]    Mounted network destination using URL: afp://Thibaut%20GALY@Time-Capsule-de-Thibaut-GALY.local/Time%20Capsule%20de%20Thibaut%20GA
07/03/10 19:55:42    kernel    AFP_VFS afpfs_mount: /Volumes/Time Capsule de Thibaut GA-1, pid 873
07/03/10 19:55:43    com.apple.backupd[628]    Failed to mount disk image /Volumes/Time Capsule de Thibaut GA-1/MacBook de Thibaut GALY 1.sparsebundle (DIHLDiskImageAttach returned: 35)
07/03/10 19:55:43    com.apple.backupd[628]    Giving up after 3 retries.
07/03/10 19:55:48    com.apple.backupd[628]    Backup failed with error: 31
07/03/10 19:55:48    kernel    AFP_VFS afpfs_unmount: /Volumes/Time Capsule de Thibaut GA-1, flags 0, pid 878
07/03/10 19:55:48    kernel    ASP_TCP CancelOneRequest:  cancelling slot 2 error 89 reqID 67 flags 0x209 afpCmd 0xF0000002 so 0x6a79e58
07/03/10 19:55:48    com.apple.backupd[628]    Ejected Time Machine network volume.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2010)

Je suis bien embarrassé avec tes logs 

Comme tu as en plus des problèmes de navigation, regarde dans les Préférences Système de ton Compte ce qui se lance à l'ouverture : si tu y trouves un Real Player Downloader, élimine-le.
Pour rester dans la même veine, essaie de voir dans Moniteur d'activité si tu y vois un processus ou une appli qui se lance quand TM coince, surtout si ce processus/appli n'apparaît pas quand TM réussit.

L'erreur 31 a pu être résolue ailleurs en changeant le mot de passe de la Capsule : peu de chances que ça marche chez toi, puisque le problème est intermittent.

Et puis, tu peux toujours Réparer le Disque de la sparsebundle (d'abord la monter dans le Finder avec un double clic, puis la réparer dans Utilitaire de Disque, et patienter le temps que ça se fasse).


Ou alors un gag dans le réseau Airport ?? Surtout si ta connexion internet est aussi en wifi, et si ta Capsule est récente (bi-bande) : change de canal ou de bande.


----------



## tiboscargot (8 Mars 2010)

à l'ouverture il y a seulement itunes helper

je suis en train de voir pour le moniteur d'activité je vais voir ça.

merci encore pour l'aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------

Alors j'étais a 445,8Mo sur 445,9Mo et la bim il repart sur indexation de la sauvegarde alors que rien ne s'est déclenché dans le moniteur d'activité.

Je vais attendre de voir si cela plante et je ferais une réparation de disque.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2010)

En truc facile, pas cher, pas long, et qui dépanne parfois, tu peux aussi réparer Disque et autorisations de ton Mac.


----------



## tiboscargot (8 Mars 2010)

je suis en train de vérifier le disque copie de sauvegarde... d'ailleurs il est formaté en HFS+ journalisé, est ce le bon format pour time machine ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2010)

Oui : HFS+ journalisé, en schéma de partitionnement GUID.


----------



## tiboscargot (8 Mars 2010)

bon permission réparée, disque spare.... réparé. Je suis en train d'essayer là, j'en suis à 400 sur 446,8 . J'ai reinitialiser les reglages airport de la time capsule pr la reintegrer a mon reseau. Par contre je n'ai pas encore changé de canal, je verrais après cette sauvegarde si ça plante.

(j'en suis à 430 sur 446)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------

Hop il finit puis il repart d'emblée sur calcul des modofications alors qu'il avait fini je comprends pas :s et là du coup ma sauvegarde est affichée comme non réalisée lorsque ca va planter

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h47 ----------

bon ben je viens de changer le canal on va voir ce quil se passe. Merci encore pour le temps que tu m'as accordé


----------



## pistache18 (8 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de changer ma time capsule 500 go pour une time capsule 1 T.

Je rencontre des problèmes lors de la première sauvegarde avec Time Machine.

La sauvegarde se passe correctement jusqu'à se qu'elle s'arrêtes toute seule au bout de 5 minutes.

"message : "la connexion au serveur de fichier a été interrompue inopinément"

Avez vous une piste de réflexion ou un conseil ?

Merci.


----------



## tiboscargot (8 Mars 2010)

il me dit que le disque et je ne sais plus quoi ne sont plus sur les mêmes réseaux. Et quand je regarde ma TC clignote et ma borne airport express est verte je comprends plus rien.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2010)

tiboscargot a dit:


> il me dit que le disque et je ne sais plus quoi ne sont plus sur les mêmes réseaux. Et quand je regarde ma TC clignote et ma borne airport express est verte je comprends plus rien.


Oui, un problème de Réseau. :hein:

Cela aurait été intéressant de te souvenir du "je ne sais plus quoi" : tu aurais pu ouvrir un nouveau sujet dans la section Internet-Réseau du forum
= je n'y connais pas grand chose en réseau et Capsule.

Un article qui t'aidera peut-être : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3728?viewlocale=fr_FR



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------




pistache18 a dit:


> La sauvegarde se passe correctement jusqu'à se qu'elle s'arrêtes toute seule au bout de 5 minutes.
> 
> "message : "la connexion au serveur de fichier a été interrompue inopinément"


Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas (à mon avis) une erreur de Time Machine, mais un problème de connexion de la Capsule.

Alors, je te renvoie aussi à la section Internet-Réseau du forum.


----------



## Rotur74 (9 Mars 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Vois pas le problème. Ceal te coûterais quoi de redémarrer une nouvelle sauvegarde puisque tu auras l'ancien HDD sous le coude au cas ou :rose:
> 
> PS : Quelques heures de sauvegarde en ethernet pour partir sur du récent


Je n'ai plus l'ancien, c'est un échange. J'avais pris une garantie à l'achat du premier Time Capsule, et c'est un système d'échange au comptoir dès que tu déclares ton produit "défectueux" (ils ne font aucun test). Donc il fallait que j'extraie mon backup de la TC, et tant qu'à y être je préférais pouvoir poursuivre le même cycle pour que le recherches dans le temps (au besoin) se fasse en une seule fois.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Très bien pour une Capsule !



Bonjour

Après 12h de migration, l'opération a été déclaré impossible. J'ai donc stoppé, et maintenant, l'opération "annulation" tourne depuis près de 10 heures.

Que se passe-t-il  ? (J'ai utilisé un câble ethernet)

Alabert


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mars 2010)

Halbert a dit:


> Après 12h de migration, l'opération a été déclaré impossible. J'ai donc stoppé, et maintenant, l'opération "annulation" tourne depuis près de 10 heures.
> 
> Que se passe-t-il  ? (J'ai utilisé un câble ethernet)


Pour le savoir, il faut regarder dans l'utilitaire Console (Tous le messages, avec une recherche dans Chaînes correspondantes sur "backupd") : 
on peut y trouver un message d'erreur qui explique le blocage de la migration du contenu de ta Capsule sur un nouveau Mac à la fin de sa première clean install (la fenêtre "Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?").


Sinon, on peut monter la sparsebundle de la Capsule (par un double clic dans le Finder), la glisser dans la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque, et réparer le Disque sur cette sparsebundle (tout ça de préférence à partir d'un OS X de même niveau que celui qui a servi à archiver dans la Capsule) : 
l'opération de réparation de Disque d'une sparsebundle prend des heures, et il vaut mieux ne pas l'interrompre.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour le savoir, il faut regarder dans l'utilitaire Console (Tous le messages, avec une recherche dans Chaînes correspondantes sur "backupd") :
> on peut y trouver un message d'erreur qui explique le blocage de la migration du contenu de ta Capsule sur un nouveau Mac à la fin de sa première clean install (la fenêtre "Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?").
> 
> 
> ...


je ne comprends pas grandchose à tout ceci. Pour l'instant l'ordi est bloqué ! "annulation de la migration" c'est un comble
Que faire !

Albert


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mars 2010)

Si c'est bloqué depuis 20 heures, il ne te reste plus qu'à éteindre la Capsule, 
et si ça ne suffit pas, le Mac aussi.

Redémarre ensuite le Mac, pour voir ce qu'il y a dedans : si tu aboutis à une session utilisable, sers-toi de l'Utilitaire de Disque pour réparer le Disque de la Capsule, comme je te l'ai indiqué.


Pour la suite de notre échange : as-tu encore l'ancien Mac ?


----------



## cybernino (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de faire une installation propre de snow leopard sur mon imac et j'aimerais récupérer mes fichiers (documents, image, musique et bibliothèques, mais pas les applications) sur ma sauvegarde time machine. 

Pour cela j'ai essayé d'utiliser l'assistant de migration, mais, si il voit bien mon ancien profil, si il restaure bien des choses cela semble plutot être certains bug et paramètrage de mon ancienne config. 


Pourriez vous m'aider en me décrivant précisement la marche à suivre. Sinon je le ferais à la mano  (je vois bien les docements dans ma sauvegarde que je clic sur le disque sur le bureau. 

Un petit tuto please (en espérant que j'ai pas de bug).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne te conseille pas de récupérer l'intégralité des Bibliothèques de ton ancien Leopard si tu ne veux pas reproduire tous les bugs et paramétrages dans ton nouveau SL
= ne récupère que le minimum indispensable (des pistes ici : http://forums.macg.co/5354271-post11.html)

Ensuite, ne récupère aucun dossier en passant par le Finder : une archive TM doit être manipulée en passant par l'application TM.

Enfin, arrange-toi pour utiliser dans SL un Compte qui ait la même UID que dans Leopard : 501, 502, 


La manuvre est de passer par l'espace intergalactique de TM :
- il faut impérativement désactiver TM le temps de restaurer ce dont on a besoin ;
- il faut habituellement passer par l'item "Parcourir d'autres disques TM" qu'on trouve dans le Dock (ou avec Alt dans la barre des menus) ;
- la restauration des éléments choisis passe par le menu action (la roue crantée) de la barre d'outils de la fenêtre dans l'espace TM, et pas par le bouton "Restaurer".


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si c'est bloqué depuis 20 heures, il ne te reste plus qu'à éteindre la Capsule,
> et si ça ne suffit pas, le Mac aussi.
> 
> Redémarre ensuite le Mac, pour voir ce qu'il y a dedans : si tu aboutis à une session utilisable, sers-toi de l'Utilitaire de Disque pour réparer le Disque de la Capsule, comme je te l'ai indiqué.
> ...


j'ai tout repris à zero. Utilitaire migration etc... et j'ai supprimé la mise en veille, c'est peut-être la cause du problème.

Ca marche

Merci

Albert


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Mars 2010)

Halbert a dit:


> j'ai supprimé la mise en veille


Ça, c'est une idée qu'elle était bonne !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça, c'est une idée qu'elle était bonne !



je dois avouer que je ne l'ai pas eue tout seul!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Mars 2010)

Les bonnes idées, il n'y a que certains jours qu'on les a tout seul 

Les autres jours, on rame.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2010)

Je vous pose ça là, vous en ferez ce que vous voudrez.

Mac OS X v10.6 : problèmes après la restauration d&#8217;un Mac à partir d&#8217;une sauvegarde Time Machine effectuée avec un autre Mac (« Restaurer le système à partir d&#8217;une sauvegarde&#8230; »)

"Heureux qui a utilisé la recherche, car il a trouvé."


----------



## chafpa (13 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je vous pose ça là, vous en ferez ce que vous voudrez.
> 
> Mac OS X v10.6 : problèmes après la restauration dun Mac à partir dune sauvegarde Time Machine effectuée avec un autre Mac (« Restaurer le système à partir dune sauvegarde »)
> 
> "Heureux qui a utilisé la recherche, car il a trouvé."


C'est dur :affraid:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je vous pose ça là, vous en ferez ce que vous voudrez.
> 
> Mac OS X v10.6 : problèmes après la restauration dun Mac à partir dune sauvegarde Time Machine effectuée avec un autre Mac (« Restaurer le système à partir dune sauvegarde »)
> 
> "Heureux qui a utilisé la recherche, car il a trouvé."


Même le SIZE=3 n'a pas réussi à me réveiller : je deviens sourd ? :sleep:


----------



## Morgan43 (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai actuellement un iMac 27" sur lequel j'ai branché un disque dur externe. Avec Time Machine, je fais des sauvegardes de mes photos, de ma musique et de mes documents uniquement. Je ne sauvegarde pas les applications, bibliothèques etc.

Je viens d'acheter un Macbook Pro sur lequel j'aimerais récupérer *automatiquement* mes documents *uniquement* (et pas les photos et la musique) qui sont sauvegardés sur le disque externe.

Est-ce possible ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour tout seul,
et bienvenue,

C'est possible, et plutôt à partir d'un Compte du MB Pro qui ait la même UID (501, 502, &#8230 que le Compte de l'iMac qui a été sauvegardé par TM

= dans le MB P, tu passes par l'item "Parcourir d'autres disques TM" du Dock (ou Alt-barre des menus), 
et tu restaures en passant par la roue crantée-menu Action de la barre d'outils de la fenêtre de l'espace intergalactique (en choisissant éventuellement un lieu de restauration différent de celui d'origine), 
car le bouton "Restaurer" ne fonctionne normalement que quand on est dans l'archive TM du Mac source des sauvegardes TM.


Cela aurait été plus simple avec un clone ou une sauvegarde statique (DVD, iBackup, &#8230.


----------



## Morgan43 (18 Mars 2010)

@FrançoisMacG

Merci beaucoup pour ton explication !
C'est assez complexe comme manipulation sachant que je cherche un moyen facile de disposer de mes papiers sur mon Macbook Pro et sur mon iMac. Si j'ai bien la solution de partitionner mon disque dur externe, mais ça m'embête d'avoir des fichiers en double de sauvegardés.

Merci encore


----------



## retrack (22 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'avais monté une sauvegarde Time Machine sur un volume de mon NAS avec une gestion de quota, et comme tout ceux qui ont fait la même chose quand TM arrive à la limite du quota c'est mort, ça ne marche plus. Très dommage.
Bon bref, je me suis replié sur une autre solution de bon vieux backup.

Aujourd'hui mon TM n'est plus actif du tout et pourtant de temps en temps j'ai le message "TM n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde, etc..." qui apparait.
Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un bug et qu'il doit y avoir un paramètre système qui est resté bloqué quelque part.
Quelqu'un a une idée?

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Mars 2010)

retrack a dit:


> Aujourd'hui mon TM n'est plus actif du tout et pourtant de temps en temps j'ai le message "TM n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde, etc..." qui apparait.


TM est désactivée dans tes Préférences Système ?

Si oui, tu peux mettre le fichier _com.apple.timemachine.plist_ (qui est dans Macintosh HD>Bibliothèque>Préférences) à la Corbeille.


----------



## retrack (22 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> TM est désactivée dans tes Préférences Système ?
> 
> Si oui, tu peux mettre le fichier _com.apple.timemachine.plist_ (qui est dans Macintosh HD>Bibliothèque>Préférences) à la Corbeille.



Oui TM est bien désactivé.

J'ai viré le fichier en question. On verra...

Merci de ton aide


----------



## retrack (23 Mars 2010)

retrack a dit:


> Oui TM est bien désactivé.
> 
> J'ai viré le fichier en question. On verra...
> 
> Merci de ton aide



Raté.
Erreur de nouveau et le fichier a été recréé. 

Une info supplémentaire qui m'est revenu quand j'utilisais TM, j'avais utilisé TM Editor pour modifier la fréquence de sauvegarde de TM de 1 heure à 6 heures


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Mars 2010)

Normalement, tu dois lire "Aucun" pour "Changer de disque" dans les Préf Système de TM.

Après, c'est peut-être un gag de TMEditor


----------



## djio101 (24 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,
une petite question : que se passe-t-il si j'éteins mon Mac pendant une sauvegarde time machine ?
Merci de toute info...


----------



## chafpa (24 Mars 2010)

La sauvegarde se mets en veille et redémarre lorsque tu tires ton Mac de la léthargie


----------



## tarasche (24 Mars 2010)

bonjour, 
désolée je n'arrive pas à trouver OU poser ma question,
donc je m'incruste sur ce forum 
encore mille excuses,
voici mon problème : 


J'ai un problème récurrent avec mon Mac. 
C'est un OS X version 10.5.8

Depuis quelques semaines, s'affiche très souvent un message d'erreur qui me dit qu'il y a un "avis d'excès de consommation usb. 
Un périphérique usb consomme actuellement trop d'énergie. 
Le hub auquel il est connecté sera désactivé. 
OK". 

En fait je n'ai RIEN connecté de nouveau. Pour l'instant ne sont connectés à l'appareil que le clavier (et la souris au clavier) + mon imprimante. 
L'imprimante est la même qu'avant et jusque là elle ne posait pas de problèmes. 
Quand je la débranche le message s'affiche aussi. 

Seule autre connexion : un cable ethernet qui relie le Mac à ma freebox. 

Ces messages s'affichent en permanence et rendent le travail presque impossible. 
QUE FAIRE ??? 
Merci à tous de m'aider, si cela vous est possible. 
Grand merci, vraiment, 
ts


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mars 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> une petite question : que se passe-t-il si j'éteins mon Mac pendant une sauvegarde time machine ?
> Merci de toute info...



Rien.

Ça m'est arrivé. Bon, je parle d'une extinction normale, pas d'une coupure sauvage.

Quand tu éteins ton Mac, il démonte les volumes.

Il m'est déjà arrivé d'éteindre au moment où ma Time Capsule se lançait. Je n'aime pas ça, mais on n'y pense pas toujours, et quand la phase d'extinction est partie.

Aucune mauvaise surprise à la sauvegarde suivante. Tout c'est déroulé normalement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h50 ----------




tarasche a dit:


> bonjour,
> désolée je n'arrive pas à trouver OU poser ma question,
> donc je m'incruste sur ce forum
> encore mille excuses,
> ...



Une réinitialisation du SMC.

Un Apple Hardware Test

Effectivement cette question n'a rien à faire ici. Je ne m'étendrais pas plus. Faire une recherche Google => SMC iMac Intel  ; les instructions pour le AHT sont sur les DVD d'installation.


----------



## djio101 (25 Mars 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## deshalles (26 Mars 2010)

Je veux juste donner le résultat de mes manipulations avec TM pour changer de Mac et de système. J'avais un MacBookPro 15" que j'ai vendu (par les annonces gratuites de MG) et je me suis  payé un MacBookPro 17". Rien à dire de plus sur les machines. Mais avant de vendre mon 15 j'avais une sauvegarde de TM et  quand j'ai eu la nouvelle machine j'ai utilisé la fonction de migration pour récupérer mes données. J'ai trouvé dans ma nouvelle machine, l'exacte configuration que j'avais quitté. La migration avait remis en place tout, absolument tout. Numéro de série logiciel, code d'accès admin et pour être plus précis, la totalité d'une machine virtuelle de Parallels 5 avec Window 7 et ses bricoles comme mon soft de Bridge Goto. Je n'ai au à faire que quelques mise à jour pour certain soft que Snowleopard ne voulait pas faire marcher, des broutilles quoi.
 Je suis maintenant parfaitement convaincu que TM est l'incontournable sauvegarde pour un néophyte comme moi, qui suis utilisateur lambda et si je raconte ici mon expérience, c'est pour que les utilisateurs de mac se rassure, TM, c'est parfait.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Mars 2010)

deshalles a dit:


> TM, c'est parfait.


Oui !  :love:

Quand ça marche, 999 fois sur 1000, c'est parfait.
Comme un clone.


----------



## superboss (26 Mars 2010)

bonjour, cette question est peut etre idiote, je m'en excuse mais vous parlez de time machine 
c 'est quoi au juste, ou le trouver


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Mars 2010)

Time Machine est une application apparue avec Leopard, 
qui fait partie de l'OS X (comme iTunes ou iPhoto),
et qui permet de sauvegarder automatiquement tous les changements apparus sur ton Mac chaque heure, 
ou sur un Disque Externe, ou sur une Time Capsule.

Le b-a-ba d'Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1427?viewlocale=fr_FR
et un bel article de cuk.ch : http://www.cuk.ch/articles/3636


----------



## chafpa (26 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui !  :love:
> 
> Quand ça marche, 999 fois sur 1000, c'est parfait.
> Comme un clone.


Moi, j'espérais 999,999 %


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Time Machine est une application apparue avec Leopard,
> qui fait partie de l'OS X (comme iTunes ou iPhoto),
> et qui permet de sauvegarder automatiquement tous les changements apparus sur ton Mac chaque heure,
> ou sur un Disque Externe, ou sur une Time Capsule.
> ...



On ne peut pas laisser passer ça, il en va de la réputation du forum. 

iPhoto est une composante de iLife pas de Mac OS X. iTunes, même s'il est avec tous les OS X, n'en fait pas parti non plus. 

Le coup de fatigue du vendredi soir sans doute.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On ne peut pas laisser passer ça, il en va de la réputation du forum.
> 
> iPhoto est une composante de iLife pas de Mac OS X. iTunes, même s'il est avec tous les OS X, n'en fait pas parti non plus.


Tu chipotes. 


Mais j'aurais quand même dû plutôt écrire : "qu'on installe avec les DVD fournis avec le Mac"

= ce qui se pense bien s'énonce clairement.


----------



## superboss (28 Mars 2010)

ok merci


----------



## retrack (30 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Normalement, tu dois lire "Aucun" pour "Changer de disque" dans les Préf Système de TM.
> 
> Après, c'est peut-être un gag de TMEditor



J'ai réinstallé TMEditor, je l'ai placé à OFF.
Maintenant j'attend.
Peut être que le fait qu'il semblait être encore actif (ON) vient de là.
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Nanok (31 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais avoir une petite précision sur le fonctionnement de TM. Lorsque un fichier est effacé par erreur, on peut le récupérer sans aucun problème, pour ça c'est ok pas de souci. En revanche, j'aimerais savoir si on peut utiliser TM fin de faire revenir l'ensemble du système à une date antérieure afin d'effacer, par exemple, toute trace de logiciel téléchargés et dont on ne veut plus ou bien pour corriger un quelconque dysfonctionnement récent. 
Il me semble que ça doit être possible mais je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre. J'ai eu l'idée de selectionner l'ensemble du disque dur interne à une date donnée dans TM mais comme je ne suis pas sur, j'ai pas envi de faire une connerie. 
Merci de vos réponse


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mars 2010)

poussin spatial a dit:


> J'ai eu l'idée de selectionner l'ensemble du disque dur interne à une date donnée dans TM mais comme je ne suis pas sur, j'ai pas envi de faire une connerie.


Cela en aurait été une, et une belle. 

Pour revenir à une date antérieure, passe plutôt par le DVD d'installation > Utilitaires > Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde : cet utilitaire permet de restaurer à la date de son choix.


----------



## Keisar (31 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, 
Je viens de récupérer mon mac qui sort de garantie, (royale +26 jours de garantie!!), j'avais fais avant de l'envoyer une sauvegarde time machine, mais maintenant j'aimerais récupérer mes photos, musique, et documents, mais pas faire une restauration, juste quelques éléments, est-ce possible ? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mars 2010)

Keisar a dit:


> j'aimerais récupérer mes photos, musique, et documents, mais pas faire une restauration, juste quelques éléments, est-ce possible ?


Bonsoir,

Tu ne dis pas ce qui a été réparé/changé dans ton Mac.

C'est possible : essaie d'Entrer dans ta sauvegarde, et de restaurer avec le bouton dédié.
Sinon, utilise l'item _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ du Dock (ou de Alt-barre des menus).
On peut restaurer en passant par le menu Action-roue crantée de l'espace intergalactique quand le bouton Restaurer n'est pas fonctionnel.
Et parfois, il faut restaurer à partir d'un compte ayant la même UID (501, 502, ) que celui qui a été sauvegardé.

Dans tous les cas, il faut éviter de restaurer en passant par le Finder au lieu de passer par l'espace intergalactique.


----------



## Keisar (31 Mars 2010)

Alors, ils ont changé le disque dur, donc j'ai plus rien... 

Donc je reformule ma question car je suis loin de chez moi (où se trouve mon HDD Time machine) et j'aimerai savoir si ça vaut le coup que je remette ilife, snowleopard, photoshop etc... ou si je vais devoir faire une restauration complète pour récupérer mes fichiers.

Est ce que avec un ordinateur X il est possible de récupérer des fichiers sur un disque time machine d'un ordinateur Y ? 
Parce que c'est comme si j'avais changer d'ordinateur du coup non ?
Merci pour cette 1ère réponse en tout cas


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mars 2010)

Je penserais d'abord à une restauration complète, comme suggérée un peu plus haut à Poussinspatial.
Si des gags sont alors restaurés, il sera encore temps de recommencer ensuite une importation sélective, non ?


Sinon, ma première réponse à ta question reste valable après changement du Disque interne : l'item "Parcourir d'autres disques TM" te sera fort utile.


----------



## Keisar (3 Avril 2010)

Alors ça y est j'ai réussi à récupérer mes fichiers important mais maintenant j'ai un os.
J'aimerai mes mail... 
J'ai essayé de C/C l'application mail mais ça ne fonctionne pas.
Est ce que vous avez une astuce ou une solution ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Avril 2010)

Tu retrouveras tes mails en restaurant le dossier Mail que tu trouveras dans la Bibliothèque de ta Maison.


----------



## quetzal (10 Avril 2010)

Ce topic est un peu long, aussi je ne sais pas si le problème a été déjà traité. Si c'est le cas, pouvez-vous m'indiquer à quelle page...

Depuis quelques jours, Time Machine n'arrive plus à sauvegarde mon MacBook. L'état de Time Machine reste fixé à "Préparation de la copie de sauvegarde", alors que l'icone de sauvegarde tourne depuis plusieurs heures.

Il reste amplement de la place sur mon disque dur externe (plus de 650 Go pour MacBook de 160 Go), et il me reste 12 Go sur le MacBook blanc. 

Que puis-je faire ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Avril 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> Ce topic est un peu long, aussi je ne sais pas si le problème a été déjà traité. Si c'est le cas, pouvez-vous m'indiquer à quelle page...
> 
> Depuis quelques jours, Time Machine n'arrive plus à sauvegarde mon MacBook. L'état de Time Machine reste fixé à "Préparation de la copie de sauvegarde", alors que l'icone de sauvegarde tourne depuis plusieurs heures.
> 
> ...


En haut de cette page, à côté de "Outils de la discussion", il y a "Rechercher" qui permet de faire une recherche dans ce seul fil : en y tapant "préparation", vous devriez trouver facilement plusieurs endroits où le sujet a été traité. 

Le mieux est de d'abord laisser la réparation se faire, plusieurs heures d'affilée (une nuit) : à chaque fois qu'on l'interrompt, elle repart de zéro&#8230;

Apple ne donne pas beaucoup d'autres consignes : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1516?viewlocale=fr_FR
MacFixIt a été plus disert : http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329383-263.html?tag=mfiredir 
et  http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329545-263.html?tag=mfiredir


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2010)

Je ferais quand même une vérification du disque de sauvegarde.


----------



## quetzal (10 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ferais quand même une vérification du disque de sauvegarde.



Merci Moonwalker, mais le disque de sauvegarde est neuf et marche parfaitement. Il a d'autres dossiers, qui fonctionnent bien.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En haut de cette page, à côté de "Outils de la discussion", il y a "Rechercher" qui permet de faire une recherche dans ce seul fil : en y tapant "préparation", vous devriez trouver facilement plusieurs endroits où le sujet a été traité.



Et Merci François, je ne connaissais pas la méthode pour chercher dans un seul fil de discussion.

Je vais donc laisser tourner l'appareil en mode "préparation". Je me demande juste si le fait de n'avoir plus "que" 12 Go de libre ne ralentissait pas le processus en limitant la mémoire tampon sur le disque dur du MacBook ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> Merci Moonwalker, mais le disque de sauvegarde est neuf et marche parfaitement. Il a d'autres dossiers, qui fonctionnent bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que le disque soit neuf n'a rien à faire là-dedans. En vérifiant le disque tu vérifies la structure logicielle de ton volume de sauvegarde.


----------



## quetzal (10 Avril 2010)

@FrançoisMacG Merci. La sauvegarde a maintenant démarré, après 2 heures de "préparation".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Avril 2010)

2 heures de préparation, ce n'est pas très long pour un Mac plein jusqu'à la gu 


= on recommande au moins 10% d'espace libre sur un Disque Interne, sous peine de gros problèmes à court terme.


----------



## quetzal (14 Avril 2010)

Merci François. 10% d'accord... Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi mon disque dur se remplit presque aussi vite que je l'ai vidé. Le nettoyage va être à faire.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Avril 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> je ne sais pas pourquoi mon disque dur se remplit presque aussi vite que je l'ai vidé.


Utilise un utilitaire comme GrandPerspective, WhatSize ou OmniDiskSweeper pour faire l'inventaire de ton Mac vidé puis rempli : tu sauras ce qui te joue un tour.


----------



## goofy65 (14 Avril 2010)

Salutations.

je suis encore un bleu sur mac pour quelques trucs (un paquet en fait).
Notamment sur time machine.
En fait, je viens de recevoir un dd externe (western digital element 1To) que j'ai connecté, qui a été reconnu sans le moindre problème et qui semble fonctionner parfaitement.
Mon soucis (car il y en a forcément un quand on pose une question sur un forum) est que ce dd externe, qui a été acheté pour être exclusivement dédié à time machine, n'est pas reconnu par time machine.... Il ne m'a pas été proposé de l'utiliser comme volume de sauvegarde à la première connexion (ni a la deuxième, d'ailleurs) et il n'apparait pas lors de la configuration de time machine. 

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il la manière de les faire se rencontrer et s'aimer à la folie pour le bonheur de sauvegardes fougueuses et durables ?

merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Avril 2010)

goofy65 a dit:


> Quelqu'un connaitrait-il la manière de les faire se rencontrer et s'aimer à la folie pour le bonheur de sauvegardes fougueuses et durables ?


Souvent, il suffit de reformater le DDE en Mac OS étendu journalisé et schéma GUID, avec Utilitaire de Disque (onglet Partitionner et son bouton Options), pour qu'une première rencontre puisse avoir lieu.


----------



## goofy65 (14 Avril 2010)

Merci pour le tuyau.
L'opération formatage est en cours.
Je vous tiens au jus.
...
DDE reconnu par time machine, sauvegarde en cours.

Merci encore.
à bientôt.


----------



## quetzal (15 Avril 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Utilise un utilitaire comme GrandPerspective, WhatSize ou OmniDiskSweeper pour faire l'inventaire de ton Mac vidé puis rempli : tu sauras ce qui te joue un tour.



J'ai acheté WhatSize. Ca m'a beaucoup aidé à y voir clair. Merci !!

J'ai pu éliminer des podcasts inutiles. Mais aussi faire une observation intéressantes :

Les données utilisateurs Microsoft me prennent 10,6 Go sur 18,7 Go du dossier Documents !
Il s'agit des dossiers suivants :

- Utilisateurs Office 2004 (5,03 Go)
- Microsoft User Data (2,25 Go)
- Office 2008 Identities (2,25 Go) (j'ai installé une version d'essai, mais jamais pu la faire fonctionner, question de droits).

Pourquoi ces dossiers, qui ne sont même pas mes dossiers Documents sont-ils aussi volumineux, alors que je n'utilise pas Entourage ?

Le sont-ils toujours ? Si oui, ça m'engage a aller voir ailleurs comme suite bureautique...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Avril 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> Pourquoi ces dossiers, qui ne sont même pas mes dossiers Documents sont-ils aussi volumineux, alors que je n'utilise pas Entourage ?


Je ne sais pas : regarde dans les sujets du forum consacrés à M$ Office, ou ouvre un nouveau fil.


----------



## SPIDEY (17 Avril 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Utilitaire de Disque (dans Leopard seulement) permet quand même de partitionner un DDE sans effacer les données existantes (par précaution, on conseille de sauvegarder celles-ci avant de se lancer) : tu aurais pu le faire si tu en avais eu besoin.
> 
> En tout cas, c'était mieux d'avoir ton DDE partitionné avant de lancer TM.


Bonjour
je reviens sur ce message j'ai un DD externe que j'utilise pour Time Machine
je souhaiterais faire une seconde partition pour un clone de mon mac
est ce que en faisant une seconde partition je risque de perdre l'historique de Time Machine (plus d'un an!) ?
Visiblement non mais je souhaiterais en être sur avant de me lancer 
Merci
Spidey


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Avril 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> je souhaiterais faire une seconde partition pour un clone de mon mac


C'est une mauvaise idée : il vaut bien mieux avoir un DDE pour TM, et un autre DDE pour le clone
= si ton DDE grille, tu perds tout (et TM n'aime pas partager son DDE avec un clone). :rateau:



SPIDEY a dit:


> est ce que en faisant une seconde partition je risque de perdre l'historique de Time Machine (plus d'un an!) ?


Le risque est faible (mais il existe, bien sûr),
et il sera d'autant plus faible que tu auras désactivé TM avant de repartitionner son DDE 
= si TM se lance pendant le repartitionnement, tu perds tes sauvegardes. 

Donc, repartitionne si tu veux, 
mais pour y avoir seulement une partition de stockage, et pas pour y cloner.


----------



## SPIDEY (17 Avril 2010)

ok merci pour les conseils je pense que je vais devoir investir dans un nouveau DD et laissé comme ça le DD dédié à TM !


----------



## alain.kalis (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'utilise depuis longtemps TM sur un DDE LaCie (500G) avec mon mac book pro.
Heureux possesseur depuis peu d'un iMac 1To, je continue de sauvegarder sur le DDE mais à terme il sera insuffisant.

Peux on ajouter un DDE de 500 à celui existant pour continuer à tout sauvegarder sur un seul disque (virtuel) ? ou devrais je investir dans un disque de 1 To ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Sly54 (24 Avril 2010)

Pour que tu transformes 2 disques de 500 Go en un seul (virtuel) de 1To il faut que tu fasses un Raid 0.
Donc que reformates tes 2 disques.


----------



## alain.kalis (24 Avril 2010)

Et comment fabriquer un RAID 0 ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Avril 2010)

Utilitaire de disque, onglet RAID, puis la marche à suivre est indiquée.
Attention, tu perds toutes tes données !


----------



## alain.kalis (25 Avril 2010)

Ok merci. Les deux disques doivent être de taille identique ?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2010)

J'ai trouvé ici cette réponse : "Avec deux disques durs de tailles différentes, votre disque Raid 0 aura pour taille le double de celui qui a la plus faible capacité"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Avril 2010)

Il me semble que, depuis sa naissance, TM offre une alternative quand son disque est plein :

- ou effacer les anciennes sauvegardes (et a-t-on réellement besoin de très vieux fichiers ?)

- ou passer par le bouton _Changer de Disque_ dans les Préferences Système,
 pour que TM fasse d'abord une sauvegarde complète sur un nouveau disque, et y continue ensuite ses incrémentielles (= on garde accessibles et restaurables les anciennes sauvegardes sur le premier Disque).


Un Raid sera vu comme un nouveau disque, et TM devrait débuter par une sauvegarde complète,
et on aura perdu les anciennes archives, puisqu'on aura dû reformater.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2010)

FrançoisMacG,

Ou trouves tu cette option ? Dans l'aide des Préférences système / Time Machine, je n'ai trouvé que ça :
"Si votre disque de sauvegarde est saturé, Time Machine libère de l'espace pour les nouvelles copies de sauvegardes en supprimant les anciennes. Pour afficher un message d'avertissement lorsque Time Machine supprime d'anciennes copies de sauvegarde, cochez cette case."


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Avril 2010)

L'option est décrite là : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/15137.html 
et là http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/15137.html


----------



## Sly54 (26 Avril 2010)

Pour être sûr de bien comprendre, ce qui est décrit dans les liens (merci ) offre la possibilité de conserver "l'antériorité" de TM sur un nouveau disque, plus gros.
Mais ça n'offre pas une "continuité" de la sauvegarde de TM sur un 2e disque. C'est bien ça ?


exemple : j'ai un disque de 500Go TM plein; je mets un disque de 1To et TM s'arrange avec ce nouveau disque de 1To, je garde toutes mes anciennes sauvegardes de TM et je peux utiliser mon disque de 500 Go pour faire autre chose

Par contre, j'ai mon disque de 500 Go plein, je mets un nouveau 500 Go, TM ne peux pas continuer la sauvegarde sur ce 2e disque.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Avril 2010)

Quand tu changes de Disque, TM paramètre de nouvelles sauvegardes sur ce second Disque :

- tu peux continuer tes sauvegardes sur ce second Disque (à mon avis, TM fait d'abord une sauvegarde de tout ton Mac, puis fait ses incrémentielles habituelles), 
et tu peux alors encore retourner dans le premier Disque restaurer de vieilles versions de tes fichiers (ou tu peux reformater ton premier DDE pour l'utiliser à autre chose) ;

- ou tu peux aussi faire des sauvegardes sur deux DDE différents, l'un au bureau, l'autre à la maison (= TM va produire deux séries de fichiers d'indexation .fseventsd adaptées chacune à son DDE).


Et tu peux aussi déplacer/cloner le dossier Backups.backupdb du premier DDE de 500 Go vers un second de 1 To, 
pour regrouper anciennes et nouvelles sauvegardes, et t'éviter une sauvegarde initiale complète au changement de disque.

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair ? :hein:


----------



## alain.kalis (26 Avril 2010)

Cela ne répond pas vraiment à mon problème :

Mon disque interne faisant 1To, lorsqu'il dépassera 500 Go il sera impossible de sauvegarder sur le DDE de 500.

Donc seule solution RAID 1 ou achat d'un nouveau DDE de 1To...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Avril 2010)

Et pour vraiment bien utiliser un Disque interne de 1 To avec TM, il vaut mieux prévoir un DDE de 2 à 3 To


Ceci dit, en cas de changement de Disque interne, il vaut mieux repartir de zéro sur le nouveau DDE : c'est plus simple, 
quitte à conserver les anciennes sauvegardes de l'ancien DDE (auxquelles on peut continuer à accéder avec l'item "Parcourir d'autres disques TM").


----------



## clonoak (28 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

Voilà mon "petit" soucis. Avant, j'étais sur PC, et j'avais 2 disques externes (2 WD de 500Go) : sur l'un je stockais mes documents et sur l'autre, j'en faisais la sauvegarde, afin de ne pas trop booker mon DD interne.

Etant depuis quelques jours l'heureux propriétaire d'un iMac, j'ai donc rebranché mes 2 WD sur mon Mac. Jusque là, pas de prob. 

Mais ce soir j'ai décidé de configurer Time Machine, et ce dernier, après avoir entièrement effacé le contenu de mon WD de sauvegarde, m'exclut d'office le WD de données (il est en grisé et je ne peux pas enlever l'exclusion).

Que dois-je faire ? Mettre mes 300 Go de photos sur l'iMac pour qu'ils soit sauvegardés ? Acheter une autre disque externe ?

Merci pour vos réponse et bonne soirée à toutes et à tous.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

TM n'accepte de sauvegarder que sur un disque en Mac OS étendu (quitte à le reformater elle-même, comme tu l'as vu),
et de ne sauvegarder que le même format de disque (= FAT et NTFS sont exclus).


Tu peux donc mettre tes 300 Go de photos sur ton Mac le temps de reformater ton disque, et remettre ensuite tes photos sur le disque reformaté. 
Je te conseille de désactiver TM dans ses Préférences Système le temps d'effectuer la manuvre (ça t'évitera une longue sauvegarde inutile).
Ensuite, si tu n'exclus pas ton disque dans les Préférences Système, TM le sauvegardera comme ton Mac.


----------



## clonoak (29 Avril 2010)

Quel blond..... J'aurais pu y penser. Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Seulement il m'en revient 2. Comment faire pour le formater et 2ème question, sera-t-il lisible sur un pc après ce formatage ?

Bonne fin de journée et à plus.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Avril 2010)

Sur Mac, on formate avec un utilitaire appelé Utilitaire de Disque, que tu trouveras dans ton dossier Applications. 
Les onglets Effacer (partition) et Partitionner (disque) t'y permettent de choisir Mac OS étendu ±journalisé (appelé aussi HFS+).

Pour lire et écrire à partir d'un PC sur du HFS+, il faut y installer un logiciel comme MacDrive.

Après, tu peux aussi partitionner ton disque pour avoir une partition HFS+ et une autre en FAT (MS-DOS dans Utilitaire de Disque).


----------



## clonoak (2 Mai 2010)

Merci pour les infos !


----------



## gigab (2 Mai 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> TM n'accepte de sauvegarder que sur un disque en Mac OS étendu (quitte à le reformater elle-même, comme tu l'as vu),
> et de ne sauvegarder que le même format de disque (= FAT et NTFS sont exclus).
> ...



Bonjour, j'ai ce souci aussi, je viens de PC, et ne peux donc configurer Time Machine.
Si je copie tout le DD externe vers le Mac, que je formate le DD externe et que je configure Time Machine, il n'y a pas de danger? enfin tous les docs PC seront quand même lisibles malgré ce passage de PC à Mac (en terme d'écriture de données) ?

Sinon, mon DD externe est un WD avec un programme interne (dont je ne me suis jamais servi d'ailleurs). C'est pas grave si il est formaté avec le disque ?

Pardonnez-moi, mais je suis nouveau


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mai 2010)

gigab a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai ce souci aussi, je viens de PC, et ne peux donc configurer Time Machine.
> Si je copie tout le DD externe vers le Mac, que je formate le DD externe et que je configure Time Machine, il n'y a pas de danger? enfin tous les docs PC seront quand même lisibles malgré ce passage de PC à Mac (en terme d'écriture de données) ?
> 
> Sinon, mon DD externe est un WD avec un programme interne (dont je ne me suis jamais servi d'ailleurs). C'est pas grave si il est formaté avec le disque ?
> ...


Bonjour,

L'application Time Machine a l'habitude de reformater le DDE que tu lui choisis : elle est même plus souvent efficace qu'Utilitaire de Disque !

Les docs PC devraient être lisibles sur Mac, pourvu qu'il y ait le programme Mac qui va bien.
Les WD sont parfois très particuliers.

Tu n'as pas envie d'acheter un nouveau DDE pour le consacrer à TM ?


----------



## gigab (3 Mai 2010)

> Tu n'as pas envie d'acheter un nouveau DDE pour le consacrer à TM ?



Que me conseilleriez-vous d'acheter comme DDE ?
Là franchement j'ai déjà galéré pour m'en trouver un (le WD) mais alors pour en avoir un qui soit compatible Mac !! 

Merci encore !


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mai 2010)

Va faire un saut chez Macway, tu devrais réussir à trouver ton bonheur


----------



## gigab (3 Mai 2010)

Ah super je ne connaissait pas du tout comme site. Je vais regarder ça de plus près !
Mais que me conseillez vous comme disque dur ? (à partir de 500Go voire 1To)
Il y a des marques que je ne connais absolument pas et donc je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut..alors me fier aux notes ?

Merci en tout cas, c'est sympa de m'aider


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mai 2010)

Pour la taille, prévois un DDE qui soit 1,5 à 3 fois plus gros que ton Mac.

Pour la marque, chacun a ses préférences : évite les prix les plus bas, et prends une marque reconnue.


----------



## gigab (3 Mai 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour la taille, prévois un DDE qui soit 1,5 à 3 fois plus gros que ton Mac.
> 
> Pour la marque, chacun a ses préférences : évite les prix les plus bas, et prends une marque reconnue.



Ok, finalement, j'ai pris celui-là : Storeva AluBlack 1 To 3.5" 7200t/mn USB 2.0
Il avait une note de 9/10 et 60 avis donc je pense que ce n'est pas mal.
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/7568/storeva-alublack-1-to-35-7200tmn-usb-20.html

Dire que j'avais commencé hier à supprimer des fichiers de mon DD actuel 
pour gagner de l'espace disque, j'avais plus de 50Go de trop par rapport à mon DD de Mac..


----------



## gigab (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai reçu mon disque externe aujourd'hui 

Alors je vais le configurer pour la sauvegarde mais j'ai quelques questions :
- Actuellement, j'avais un disque externe WD avec à peut près 300 Go de données
- Mon disque de Mac fait 250Go, donc il reste 50Go du disque externe qui restent sur le WD
- Si je lance une sauvegarde via Time Machine, ça va me sauvegarder l'ensemble du disque Mac...mais comment je fais pour les 50Go du WD ?
=>si je supprime 50Go du disque Mac pour importer les 50Go du WD, dans la prochaine sauvegarde Time Machine, ça va aussi me supprimer ces fichiers ? non ?

En espérant que vous comprenez mon problème, j'ai du mal à résoudre ça...

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mai 2010)

gigab a dit:


> En espérant que vous comprenez mon problème, j'ai du mal à résoudre ça...


Je n'ai rien compris. :hein:

Ou alors, partitionner le 1 To (une partition TM et une partition de stockage de 300 Go en Mac OS étendu).


----------



## monvilain (7 Mai 2010)

gigab a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà j'ai reçu mon disque externe aujourd'hui
> 
> ...



Je vois pas ou est le soucis; tu peux choisir de sauvegarder (ou non) des données de ton disque externe WD sur ton STOREVA . Tout se règle dans T.M

_Pas clair ton explication_


----------



## jeep2nine (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous

au début, tout marchait très bien, les sauvegardes se faisaient normalement et puis, il y a quelques jours, j'ai commencé à avoir ce message de TM : "*Erreur de Time Machine*, _Impossible de terminer la copie de sauvegarde. Une erreur s'est produite lors de la création du dossier de sauvegarde. Dernière sauvegarde réussie: 03/05/10 à 10:02_"
J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi ça marchait au début et, alors qu'il n'y a rien de modifié sur mon disque dur, ça se met à déconner. :mouais:
En plus, TM est plutôt avare de d'explications, pas moyen d'en savoir plus 

Précisions techniques : je bosse sur un iMac 3.06 GHz (OS 10.6.3) avec un DD de 500 Go (plus de 400 Go de libre) dont je viens de réparer les autorisations, mon DD externe, branché sur le port USB fait 1 To (ce n'est donc pas une question de place).


----------



## laurent_iMac (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai deux disques durs externes d'environ 500 Go chacun. Est-il possible avec Time Machine de faire une sauvegarde à T+1 sur le premier disque dur et la même sauvegarde sur le second disque dur à T+2 ?
Ou dois-je passer par le clone du premier sur le second ?

Merci de vos avis, conseils ....


----------



## Osborne (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous !
Désolé de m'immiscer dans ce long fil avec un sujet qui va vous paraître "bêbête", mais je tenais à faire part de ma première expérience de Time Machine. 
J'ai mon Macbook depuis 3 mois et j'utilise TM sur un petit DD externe 2.5" auto-alimenté en USB. Jusque là, _no souci :rateau: _! Puis avant hier -après m'être bataillé avec un soft de SFR pour ma clef 3G+, je décide de restaurer mon système rendu bancal par cette foutue application SFR. Je rentre dans TM, choisis une sauvegarde du 02/05, et là commence les problèmes. D'abord, quoi restaurer ? TM vous laisse devant un choix cornélien et manque de communication. Je clique un peu partout (oups !) et comprends qu'il faut choisir un "dossier" avant de pouvoir restaurer. Premier essai : pas bon du tout :mouais:... Je me retrouve juste avec le bureau... euh, le Dock  d'avant. Bof . Second essai : je choisi de restaurer le système entier et sélectionne le disque entier ("Mac HD"). Une heure passe, et là ôh surprise : je me retrouve avec un Mac "presque" comme au sortir du carton d'emballage. Je pensais naïvement -croyant la pub Apple- que TM allait me restaurer ma machine "telle qu'elle était il y a 3 jours", mais en fait toutes les préférences systèmes que j'avais appliquées ont sautées ! Et me revoilà avec l' hideux fond d'écran de départ, le Dock surchargé et toutes mes petites préférences perdues. Faut tout refaire à la mimimne... Plus grave : ma bibliothèque d'Iphoto a disparue !!! . Heureusement que je ne suis qu'un jeune _switcher _et que mes originaux sont encore sur mon PC ! Mais toutes les retouches photos que j'avais effectuées sont passées par perte et profits :rose:. Y'a pas péril en la demeure car mon système est encore très peu garni, mais si je rencontre ce cas dans 6 mois, là je serait vert de rage. J'ai choisi de passer au Mac pour la photo !
En bref, il y a une chose que j'ai du louper ou alors il y a désinformation sur le terme de "sauvegarde". Ce que j'ai expérimenté, c'est plus une _restauration _de l'OS qu'un _retour vers une situation antérieure_ comme le prétend le slogan d'Apple. Certes, par rapport à Windows que je connais bien, je n'ai pas eu à me coltiner la réinstallation une par une des applis, des mises à jours et des pilotes (3 à 4 heures de boulot). Mon système tourne en effet comme neuf, avec les aplis que j'ai installées depuis (y compris celle de SFR : grrrrr....). Mais des softs sur PC font ça : Ghost, Acronis. Où est l'avantage d'Apple ? 
Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne .


----------



## gigab (7 Mai 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je n'ai rien compris. :hein:
> 
> Ou alors, partitionner le 1 To (une partition TM et une partition de stockage de 300 Go en Mac OS étendu).



J'en étais sûr 

En fait j'ai un DD externe WD avec 300Go de données
Je voudrais importer tout sur mon MBP pour trier et classer mais mon DD ne fait que 250Go

Une fois 250Go importés, il reste 50Go sur le DD externe WD.

Je lance Time Machine de mon MBP vers un autre DD externe Storeva = ça me sauvegarde les 250Go du MBP ok ?

Dans l'histoire, il me reste 50Go du DD externe WD à sauvegarder.

Si je supprime APRES la sauvegarde TimeMachine, 50Go de données sur le MBP, et que j'importe les 50Go du DD externe WD et que je relance Time Machine, ça va me sauvegarder ces 50Go rajoutés sur le MBP, ok ?
Mais cela va-t-il supprimer du DD externe Storeva les 50Go que j'ai supprimés du MBP pour importer les 50Go manquants non sauvegardés du DD WD ?

En espérant avoir été plus clair :mouais:


----------



## laurent_iMac (7 Mai 2010)

Osborne a dit:


> Je rentre dans TM, choisis une sauvegarde du 02/05, et là commence les problèmes. D'abord, quoi restaurer ? TM vous laisse devant un choix cornélien et manque de communication. Je clique un peu partout (oups !) et comprends qu'il faut choisir un "dossier" avant de pouvoir restaurer.



Bon, à moins de me tromper, mais pour l'opération que tu demandes, tu relances ton Mac avec le DVD d'installation dans le lecteur en appuyant simultanément sur les touches Pomme ou CMD+C
Tu ne refais pas l'installation je te rassures, mais simplement tu dois passer par ce biais pour restaurer ton Mac via Time Machine.
Dans un des tous premiers écrans, je ne me rappelle plus lequel mais tu va trouver sûrement, tu dois avoir "Restaurer à partir de ...." ou quelque chose dans le genre, tu sélectionnes et là bien sûr en ayant ton DD externe contenant la sauvegarde branché à ton Mac, tu va pouvoir sélectionner la date de sauvegarde que tu désires. Tu valides, Time Machine, ré-injecte la sauvegarde sélectionné, relance de la machine et voilà tout est là ....
Tiens nous au courant et j'espère avoir pu t'apporter une aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mai 2010)

gigab a dit:


> En espérant avoir été plus clair :mouais:


Oui ! 

En suivant ton idée, TM n'effacera les 250 Go que quand sa partition sera pleine : avec 1 To, tu as un peu de temps devant toi avant que ça n'arrive.

Ou, comme je le suggérais, tu crées une partition Mac OS étendu de 300 Go pour y déplacer le contenu de ton WD, tu reformates ton WD, et tu y remets tes données. Tu pourras alors effacer la partition de 300 Go.
= cela, dans l'hypothèse où tu as déjà lancé TM.
= mais si tu n'as pas encore lancé TM sur ton 1 Go, tu peux faire la migration du WD d'abord, et lancer TM dessus ensuite. 

Je précise que TM sauvegarde toujours le contenu des DDE en Mac OS étendu, sauf si l'on a expressément exclu ce DDE dans les Préférences Système
= l'avantage, c'est que TM n'effacera pas les 300 Go tant que tu continueras à y sauvegarder le DDE (= TM n'efface un jour que les éléments qui ne sont plus présents dans les partitions qu'elle sauvegarde). 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h19 ----------




laurent_iMac a dit:


> Dans un des tous premiers écrans, je ne me rappelle plus lequel mais tu va trouver sûrement, tu dois avoir "Restaurer à partir de ...."


Ça, c'est dans 10.5 (on va chercher les utilitaires dans la barre des menus, après la page du choix des langues).

Dans 10.6, il suffit de redémarrer sur le DVD d'install, de cliquer sur le bouton "Utilitaires", et d'y trouver "Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde" : on a alors le choix de la date de la sauvegarde à restaurer.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------




laurent_iMac a dit:


> J'ai deux disques durs externes d'environ 500 Go chacun. Est-il possible avec Time Machine de faire une sauvegarde à T+1 sur le premier disque dur et la même sauvegarde sur le second disque dur à T+2 ?


Il suffit de passer par le bouton "Changer de disque" dans les Préf Système de TM

= c'est long à chaque fois (TM va tout réindexer à chaque changement de disque),
et il vaut mieux ne jamais dépasser les dix jours d'activité du Mac avant de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde sur chacun des deux disques (sous peine d'éventuel plantage irrécupérable).



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




jeep2nine a dit:


> ce message de TM : "*Erreur de Time Machine*, _Impossible de terminer la copie de sauvegarde. Une erreur s'est produite lors de la création du dossier de sauvegarde. Dernière sauvegarde réussie: 03/05/10 à 10:02_"


Regarde dans Préf Système si un bouton rouge i d'informations t'en apprend plus,

et va dans l'utilitaire Console > Tous les messages pour y faire une recherche sur "backupd" avec le bouton spotlight "Chaînes correspondantes".


----------



## laurent_iMac (7 Mai 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça, c'est dans 10.5 (on va chercher les utilitaires dans la barre des menus, après la page du choix des langues).
> 
> Dans 10.6, il suffit de redémarrer sur le DVD d'install, de cliquer sur le bouton "Utilitaires", et d'y trouver "Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde" : on a alors le choix de la date de la sauvegarde à restaurer.



Exact pour la précision qui était importante. Mais que veux tu, j'ai tellement "travaillé" sous 10.5 que parfois je m'y perd :love:
Mais en tout cas, Osborne, devrais rapidement retrouvé ses "petits"  et ainsi retrouver son Mac avant son souci avec un truc de SFR.
Pour ma part, j'ai volontairement refais des restaurations aussi bien sous 10.5 et 10.6, afin de tester le fonctionnement de Time Machine et je peux dire que je n'ai pas pris en défaut ce logiciel. 
C'est bien simple, j'ai 04 Mac de type divers, et à tous, j'ai collé un DD externe à chacun des Mac. Que cela soit des DD externe auto-alimenté ou avec alimentation spécifique, jamais je n'ai rencontré de souci.
Voilà tout est dit.


----------



## gigab (7 Mai 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui !
> 
> En suivant ton idée, TM n'effacera les 250 Go que quand sa partition sera pleine : avec 1 To, tu as un peu de temps devant toi avant que ça n'arrive.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup de tes précisions 
J'ai commencé à lancer TimeMachine, et il a fait un peu plus de la moitié de la sauvegarde. Je l'ai arrêté en cours pour aller au boulot et je reprendrai ce soir ou demain.

Si avant de relancer TM ce soir, je bouge des documents de place, j'en supprime, j'en rajoute etc, TM va-t-il aussi supprimer ce que je supprime, rajouter ce que je rajoute etc??

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre en fait...

Et si j'ai besoin de reprendre un fichier sur le DD TM, ça se gère comme un disque dur externe basique ?

Merci encore


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mai 2010)

gigab a dit:


> J'ai commencé à lancer TimeMachine, et il a fait un peu plus de la moitié de la sauvegarde. Je l'ai arrêté en cours pour aller au boulot et je reprendrai ce soir ou demain.


Qunad tu vas réveiller ton Mac ce soir, la sauvegarde initiale va se terminer en l'état.



gigab a dit:


> Si avant de relancer TM ce soir, je bouge des documents de place, j'en supprime, j'en rajoute etc, TM va-t-il aussi supprimer ce que je supprime, rajouter ce que je rajoute etc??


A priori, c'est la deuxième sauvegarde qui devrait prendre en compte les ajouts.

= j'attendrais que la première sauvegarde soit terminée avant de modifier les documents. 





gigab a dit:


> Et si j'ai besoin de reprendre un fichier sur le DD TM, ça se gère comme un disque dur externe basique ?


Il faut passer par l'application Time Machine, choisir "Entrer dans TM" (pour aller dans l'espace intergalactique), sélectionner l'élément qu'on veut restaurer, et cliquer sur le bouton "Restaurer".
= les glisser-déposer par le Finder sont vivement déconseillés !


----------



## jeep2nine (7 Mai 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Regarde dans Préf Système si un bouton rouge i d'informations t'en apprend plus,
> 
> et va dans l'utilitaire Console > Tous les messages pour y faire une recherche sur "backupd" avec le bouton spotlight "Chaînes correspondantes".



Dans les préfs système, il me dit exactement la même chose sans plus d'explications...
Dans Console, je dois dire que ça ne m'apprend pas beaucoup plus...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mai 2010)

jeep2nine a dit:


> Dans Console, je dois dire que ça ne m'apprend pas beaucoup plus...


A défaut de voir un copier-coller du log d'erreur de ta Console, mon seul conseil est de Réparer le Disque de ton DDE 
= http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/26840.html (sans aller jusqu'à effacer la copie de sauvegarde !)


----------



## Osborne (8 Mai 2010)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Tiens nous au courant et j'espère avoir pu t'apporter une aide.


Merci  ! Après deux-trois tâtonnements, j'ai suivi ta procédure et ça marche ! Ouf : j'ai retrouvé mes photos ! Et j'ai pu faire une installation propre de ma clef SFR . Dommage qu'Apple ne donne pas le mode d'emploi de TM sur ses vidéos de démonstration : ça m'aurait évité une crise de nerf  ! Je commence à aimer le Mac .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h50 ----------

j'ai une question subsidiaire (puisque j'ai à faire à de gentils Macusers, j'en profite :rateau: ) : bien que TM soit conçu pour faire des sauvegardes horaires, il arrive que celui-ci soit en activité entre temps et que je sois forcé de le shunter lorsque je veux éteindre mon Mac entre deux sauveagardes. C'est normal ?


----------



## gigab (8 Mai 2010)

> j'ai une question subsidiaire (puisque j'ai à faire à de gentils Macusers, j'en profite  ) : bien que TM soit conçu pour faire des sauvegardes horaires, il arrive que celui-ci soit en activité entre temps et que je sois forcé de le shunter lorsque je veux éteindre mon Mac entre deux sauveagardes. C'est normal ?



Normalement il n'y a pas de problème, si tu dois fermer ton Mac et donc arrêter la sauvegarde en cours, Time Machine mémorisera où il s'est arrêté de sauvegarder et lors de la prochaine sauvegarde, il reprendra à cet endroit.


Pour ma part j'ai une autre question : Mon DD Mac est plein...si je veux faire de la place, je dois supprimer des éléments; je les ai sauvegardés sur TM, mais quand le DD TM sera plein, il supprimera ces éléments si je ne les ai pas réintroduits dans le Mac entre temps 
Comment faire ? En fait le DD TM n'est pas un DD de sauvegarde "normal" ?!
Sur ce point je n'ai pas tellement compris le fonctionnement de TM:mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mai 2010)

Osborne a dit:


> C'est normal ?


Oui : TM est alors en train de sauvegarder ou d'indexer (ça se voit dans les logs "backupd" de l'utilitaire Console).




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------




gigab a dit:


> quand le DD TM sera plein, il supprimera ces éléments si je ne les ai pas réintroduits dans le Mac entre temps
> Comment faire ? En fait le DD TM n'est pas un DD de sauvegarde "normal" ?!
> Sur ce point je n'ai pas tellement compris le fonctionnement de TM:mouais:


Bah si, tu as bien compris ! 

En fait, tu refuses d'admettre que tu dois acheter un ou deux nouveaux DDE&#8230;


----------



## baptiste2097 (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai voulu faire du ménage dans mon système, j'ai donc formater mon disque puis réinstallé Snow Leopard.
Ensuite j'ai fait une restauration avec Time Machine, mais je me pose une question dans ma TimeMachine mon système était archivé, alors tout le ménage que j'ai fait précédemment a-t-il été annulé et remplacé par mon ancien système, ou bien la restauration est intelligente et elle ne restaure que les préférences et garde un système propre ?


----------



## gigab (8 Mai 2010)

> [/COLOR]
> Bah si, tu as bien compris !
> 
> En fait, tu refuses d'admettre que tu dois acheter un ou deux nouveaux DDE&#8230;



Euh je vois pas trop l'intérêt de TM alors...ou sur les documents de petite taille...
Parce que là il me reste 20Go sur mon DD de MBP de dispo.
Si je lance TM pour qu'il me sauvegarde le tout et que je ne ressors pas ces fichiers avant qu'ils soient supprimés sur le DD TM, j'appelle ça une sauvegarde temporaire non sécurisée, pas une vraie sauvegarde :hein:
C'est pas terrible..pour avoir de la place sur le DD du MBP, il me faut sauvegarder des fichiers lourds (fichier de traitement vidéo) dont je n'ai pas l'utilité dans l'immédiat mais que je veux garder, sur le DD TM et supprimer ces fichiers du DD MBP...mais alors si au fur et à mesure des sauvegardes je ne suis pas assuré de retrouver ces fichiers...quel intérêt ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mai 2010)

baptiste2097 a dit:


> j'ai fait une restauration avec Time Machine, mais je me pose une question dans ma TimeMachine mon système était archivé, alors tout le ménage que j'ai fait précédemment a-t-il été annulé et remplacé par mon ancien système, ou bien la restauration est intelligente et elle ne restaure que les préférences et garde un système propre ?


Si tu as fait une restauration globale, tu as réinstallé ton ancien système,
en dehors de certains fichiers : spotlight, caches, logs, corbeille, etc.
Le but de la man&#339;uvre est de restaurer, pas de nettoyer. 


Pour avoir le Mac le plus propre possible, il ne faut restaurer que des éléments soigneusement choisis, voire réinstaller ses applis. Ça demande de la méthode et de la précision, et ce n'est justifié que dans de rares cas.

C'est sur un PC qu'une réinstallation nettoie les scories.
Sur un Mac, une désinstallation propre des applis inutiles et quelques man&#339;uvres d'entretien (avec Utilitaire de Disque et Onyx,ou d'autres) suffisent en général.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------




gigab a dit:


> Parce que là il me reste 20Go sur mon DD de MBP de dispo.


Alors, il est grand temps de faire de la place, sous peine de gros ennuis à court terme&#8230; 

Si tu veux sauvegarder avec TM des fichiers vidéos, il te faut prévoir pour TM un DDE dans les trois ou quatre fois la taille de ton Mac.
Ou alors, tu peux dédier un autre DDE au stockage prolongé de tes vidéos, pour en soulager TM.


TM ne sauvegarde durablement (jusqu'à remplissage de son DDE) que les éléments qui ont séjourné plus d'une semaine dans le Mac : c'est son grand principe de fonctionnement. 
Et chacun doit en tenir compte (chacun à sa façon).


----------



## Osborne (8 Mai 2010)

pas de question ce soir, mais un modeste retour d'expérience. Après avoir restauré mon Mac, j'ai relancé TM pour une sauvegarde. Ce dernier m'a annoncé un temps faramineux : TM ne compactez mon système qu'à une vitesse d'escargot (du genre quelques klio-octets à la minute). Dépité, je laisse la machine branchée une demi journée sans intervenir dessus. Et puis je découvre le miracle : TM a sauvegardé chaque heure mon sysytème et une nouvelle sauvegarde ne prends que quelques secondes ! J'en concluts que TM a restauré mon système et ne fait que des sauvegardes  _incrémentielles_ depuis. C'est la première fois que je  voits un logiciel plus intelligent que moi ! Je me sens vieux tout d'un coup : une machine est plus intelligente que moi.... J'ignore combien de temps à mis TM pour sauvegardé mon système fraîchement restauré (une heure ? deux heures ?), mais après TM a compris que je n'avais rien fait sur mon Mac et à gardé en mémoire mes actions. Trop fort....


----------



## gigab (8 Mai 2010)

> Alors, il est grand temps de faire de la place, sous peine de gros ennuis à court terme
> 
> Si tu veux sauvegarder avec TM des fichiers vidéos, il te faut prévoir pour TM un DDE dans les trois ou quatre fois la taille de ton Mac.
> Ou alors, tu peux dédier un autre DDE au stockage prolongé de tes vidéos, pour en soulager TM.
> ...



J'ai pensé à une chose car il est évident que la solution actuelle n'est pas bonne du tout.
Les fichiers vidéos que j'ai, du au traitement que j'en fait, représentent pas énormément, mais suffisamment pour me causer des ennuis pour le stockage. Environ 150-160Go, ce qui est suffisant pour me plomber le DD du MBP.

Comme je ne peux pas me permettre de les perdre, qu'ils ne vont pas tellement bouger, le mieux est de les mettre sur DDE "classique".
Ceci dit, mon STOREVA faisant 1To, actuellement utilisé par TM, est il possible de créer une partition dédiée vidéo de 300-400Go et de dédier le reste à TM ?
Ou alors il me faut tout reformater pour repartir de zéro ? ça me permettrait de libérer l'espace sur le MBP et aussi d'être serein quant au devenir de ces fichiers.

Sinon, j'ai bien le DD WD, mais j'ai ouïe dire que sur Mac ça pose quelques soucis..surtout qu'il est actuellement en NTFS...


----------



## SPIDEY (8 Mai 2010)

tu peux faire une partition Time Machine et une partition dédié aux photos et films
va dans utilitair de disque tu peux créer une partition sans effacer le disque 
c'est d'ailleurs bien indiqué je viens de faire une simulation
tu fais partitionner, ton disque dur apparaît tu fais glisser le curseur pour créer une partition supplémentaire 
cela donne


----------



## Arkhaan (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

La Time capsule faisant office de borne WIFI, est-il possible de voir quelles sont les machines connectées dessus ?

Désolé si la question à déjà été posée mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 130 pages du topic 

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mai 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> tu fais partitionner, ton disque dur apparaît tu fais glisser le curseur pour créer une partition supplémentaire


J'aurais dit :

" tu passes par l'onglet Partitionner, tu fais glisser l'angle inférieur droit (le triangle rayé) vers le haut pour diminuer ta partition TM de 200-300 Go, tu cliques sur "Appliquer", et tu crées la nouvelle partition avec le bouton + (qui est en-dessous de la capture d'écran)".


Et surtout, avant d'aller dans l'onglet Partitionner pour créer ta nouvelle partition, tu passes par Préférences Système pour Désactiver TM le temps du partitionnement. 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h55 ----------




Arkhaan a dit:


> Désolé si la question à déjà été posée mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 130 pages du topic


Et tu as bien fait : ce sujet ne concerne que Time Machine, et les sujets consacrés à Time Capsule sont dans une autre section du forum. 


Utilitaire Airport ne donnerait-il pas le renseignement que tu cherches ?


----------



## Arkhaan (9 Mai 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'aurais dit :
> 
> Et tu as bien fait : ce sujet ne concerne que Time Machine, et les sujets consacrés à Time Capsule sont dans une autre section du forum.
> 
> ...



Non il est pas très bavard cet utilitaire  
Je vais poursuivre mes recherches....

et dsl pour l'erreur de topic.


----------



## IP (10 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai des amis (géographiquement éloignés) ayant un imac sous 10.6 + DD externe avec TimeMachine dont la session utilisateur à plantée (elle bloque au début du lancement du finder).
Malgré un certain nombre de tentative de réparation (fsck, réparation des permissions et du disque qui ne signalent rien) la situation est bloquée.

J'ai réussi, par téléphone, à leur faire ouvrir un session Root qui fonctionne.

N'ayant jamais utilisé TimeMachine et n'en ayant pas la possibilité immédiate, j'aurais donc voulu savoir qu'elle était la démarche pour récupérer la session sauvegardée sur le disque externe.

Doivent-ils créer une nouvelle session sous un autre nom et récupérer les données à partir de là ? 
Time Machine peut il écraser la session défectueuse existante avec la version sauvegardée à partir d'une session root ? 
Autre solution ???

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils éclairés.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je crois que la solution la plus sûre est de Redémarrer sur le DVD d'install 10.6 pour aller dans les Utilitaires et choisir "Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde" : ça restaurera tous les Comptes, certes, 
mais l'utilitaire permet de choisir la date de l'archive à restaurer, et ça, ça me semble vital.
Éventuellement, on peut ensuite Entrer dans l'espace intergalactique de TM pour restaurer des éléments manquants depuis la sauvegarde restaurée.

Il est possible que Root puisse restaurer le dossier Utilisateur d'un compte, mais je n'en jurerais pas : alors, je propose plutôt cette restauration intégrale. 


Ceci dit, en Root, on peut aller dans Préférences Système > Comptes > le compte bloqué
pour voir ce qui se lance à l'Ouverture du Compte et y désactiver les intrus.

Et le Safe mode (mode sans échec) fonctionne aussi à l'ouverture du Compte : il suffit d'enfoncer la touche Maj au moment de la validation de la connexion au Compte,
ce qui devrait permettre la même désactivation d'un intrus à l'ouverture.

Une réparation des autorisations peut se faire en root.
Et l'utilitaire "Réinitialisation du mot de passe" (dans le DVD d'install) a une fonction de réinitialisation des autorisations et des ACL d'un Compte.

Tes amis se souviennent peut-être de ce qu'ils ont pu installer ou bricoler avant que le compte ne s'ouvre plus.


----------



## IP (10 Mai 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je crois que la solution la plus sûre est de Redémarrer sur le DVD d'install 10.6 pour aller dans les Utilitaires et choisir "Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde" : ça restaurera tous les Comptes, certes,
> mais l'utilitaire permet de choisir la date de l'archive à restaurer, et ça, ça me semble vital.
> ...



Je vais donc les faire passer par le DVD. Ce sera plus simple par téléphone. 
D'après leur dire, cela aurait fait suite à un plantage de iphoto.:mouais:
La réparation des autorisations et l'initialisation du mot de passe n'avaient rien donnés...

Encore merci pour l'info !


----------



## jplelievre (13 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

devant les nombreuses pages de ce topic, je n'ai pu toutes les lire...

J'utilise TM sur un serveur Nas (readynas duo 2000).

La 1er sauvegarde avait bien fonctionné.
J'ai limité la sauvegarde à 200G sur mon Nas(via les réglages du nas)

Mais aujourd'hui, plus rien ne fonctionne. Lorsque je relance la sauvegarde, il reste bloqué sur calcul des modifications.

Je ne comprend pas du tout ce qu'il se passe ! ?
Dans l'hypothèse ou je voudrais recommencer ma sauvegarde, je ne sais pas l'effacer de mon Nas ???(quel fichier et où ?)
Sinon, croyez-vous que mes disques sont compatibles pour time machine (je crois que oui car il y a un module time machine dans la configuration du Nas, qui d'ailleurs me permet de limiter la place prise par TM).

J'attends avec impatience votre aide, car je suis en panne depuis un bout de temps, et je suis sur que TM est très utile ! J'ai d'ailleurs acheté un Nas pour faire des sauvegardes !!!

Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Le calcul des modifications peut prendre des heures,
mais quand il n'y a pas eu de sauvegarde depuis des semaines, il est parfois définitivement bloqué (et il faut alors effacer la partition TM pour s'en sortir).


Google parle de ton ReadyNas :
- http://www.macdan.org/spip.php?article2191
- http://www.readynas.com/?p=1097


----------



## jplelievre (17 Mai 2010)

Hum, merci pr tes liens.
Par contre, je ne comprend pas comment on peut effacer la sauvegarde de TM ? Je ne la trouve pas sur mon nas d'ailleurs !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Mai 2010)

Je te donnais des liens pour que des gens qui connaissent ton nas te donnent une réponse.

Ou tu peux demander dans le forum "Internet et réseau" : ici, c'est Mac OS X > Time Machine.app.


----------



## jplelievre (20 Mai 2010)

Oui ça aurait été bien si j'avais eu une réponse.
Je vais poster de suite dans la section proposée.

Merci encore de ton aide.


----------



## sebusmalus (22 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai jamais restauré OSX avec TimeMachine, mais toujours avec des clones bootables ( avec CCC )

Ma question est simple, d'après ceux qui l'ont déjà fait : restaurer sa bécane avec une sauvegarde TimeMachine est-il FIABLE à coup sûr ? autant qu'un clone ?

Merci beaucoup !

C'est pour savoir si mes clones sont absolument indispensables ou non


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mai 2010)

C'est l'équivalent d'un clone. Fiable autant que ce mot veuille dire quelque chose en informatique.

La procédure nécessite le DVD d'installation et d'avoir sauvegardé l'intégralité de son système.

Je n'utilise jamais de clone,  TM me suffit. Après, c'est à chacun de voir.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Mai 2010)

sebusmalus a dit:


> restaurer sa bécane avec une sauvegarde TimeMachine est-il FIABLE à coup sûr ? autant qu'un clone ?


La réponse est dans la question : c'est aussi fiable qu'un clone (avec les réserves de Moonwalker)

= pas tout à fait à 100% : on peut toujours avoir un gag logiciel ou avec le DDE 

= un tiers d'entre nous ont clone et TM sur deux disques différents : ceinture et bretelles.


Il y a deux grandes différences à la restauration :
la restauration TM réécrit les ACL (les autorisations volontairement personnalisées,  ou incidemment foireuses), comme dans une migration,
et le Système doit réécrire divers fichiers (l'indexation TM, l'indexation Spotlight, ) au premier démarrage (= il est donc conseillé de désactiver TM le temps que Spotlight ait réindexé).


----------



## sebusmalus (23 Mai 2010)

Merci à tous les deux


----------



## rodolpheb (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai souvent ce message de la part de Time Machine ...

Malheureusement, je viens de me rendre compte que cela fait plus de trois semaines que la sauvegarde n'a pas fonctionné.

Stressssssss ...

J'ai trouvé ce sujet et ces 65 pages ...

Angoissssssse ....

Faute avouée à moitié pardonné dit-on. Pourriez-vous m'indiquer à quel endroit je peux obtenir plus d'informations sur la cause de ces erreurs car le message n'est pas très éloquent.

D'autre part, existe-t-il un best practice sur Time Machine.

Merci à vous tous.

Rodolphe


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mai 2010)

rodolpheb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai souvent ce message de la part de Time Machine ...
> 
> ...



Comprend rien à ce que tu racontes.

Quel message ? En plus, ici c'est 130 pages de sujet et pas 65... tu ne te serais pas trompé de fil ?


----------



## rodolpheb (28 Mai 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Comprend rien à ce que tu racontes.
> 
> Quel message ? En plus, ici c'est 130 pages de sujet et pas 65... tu ne te serais pas trompé de fil ?



Ecoute, j'ai pris une grande respiration, oxygéné tous mes neurones, relu le sujet, relu mon message, ça m'a l'air cohérent, nombre de pages ... 65, tout va bien de mon côté.

Et toi, ça va ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2010)

On va pas se battre pour le nb de pages : il est possible  que vos réglages soient différents.







Fin de la parenthèse


----------



## rodolpheb (28 Mai 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> On va pas se battre pour le nb de pages : il est possible  que vos réglages soient différents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci.

Fin de la parenthèse, si on pouvait parler TM, ça me dérangerait pas ...

A toute.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Mai 2010)

rodolpheb a dit:


> J'ai souvent ce message de la part de Time Machine ...
> 
> Malheureusement, je viens de me rendre compte que cela fait plus de trois semaines que la sauvegarde n'a pas fonctionné.


Quel message ?

Tu es entré dans TM pour voir qu'il n'y avait pas eu de sauvegarde depuis plus de trois semaines ?

Tu es allé dans Console à la recherche des logs "backupd" ?


----------



## rodolpheb (29 Mai 2010)

Alors le message complet est :

erreur de Time Machine : La sauvegarde n'a pas pu être effectuée car une erreur est survenue lors de la copie de fichiers sur le disque de sauvegarde.

Je suis rentré dans TM pour contrôler la dernière sauvegarde.

Et je vais aller dans la console mais je ne connais pas les instructions. c'est justement l'objet de mon message.

A plus.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Mai 2010)

Il pourrait te suffire de Redémarrer ton Mac : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3275?viewlocale=fr_FR#3


----------



## rodolpheb (31 Mai 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il pourrait te suffire de Redémarrer ton Mac : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3275?viewlocale=fr_FR#3



ça ne change rien ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mai 2010)

Dans Console > RECHERCHE > Tous les messages, tu tapes "backupd" dans la recherche en haut à droite de la fenêtre ("Chaînes correspondantes").


----------



## rodolpheb (31 Mai 2010)

la console ne répond pas, et consomme la quasi totalité des ressources processeur ...

ça ressemble aux poupées russes ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h13 ----------

Elle a fini par répondre mais rien sur "backupd" ...


----------



## jplelievre (31 Mai 2010)

Bon, impossible d'avoir une réponse ici :http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/nas-time-machine-313811.html#post5543381

Alors je redemande si une ame charitable veut bien m'aider  lol

Comment puis-je effacer une sauvegarde Time Machine ???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mai 2010)

rodolpheb a dit:


> la console ne répond pas, et consomme la quasi totalité des ressources processeur ...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h13 ----------
> 
> Elle a fini par répondre mais rien sur "backupd" ...


Tu es allé voir dans Moniteur d'activité le processus qui prenait toute la puissance ?

Tu as relancé TM pour obtenir l'erreur avant d'aller dans Console ?


----------



## rodolpheb (31 Mai 2010)

ça vient, c'est en grandissant qu'on devient moins petit ...

Visiblement, c'est thunderbird qui fait bloquer Time Machine.

_Error: (-8062) SrcErr:NO Copying /Users/rodolphe/Library/Thunderbird/Profiles/ImapMail/imap.gmail.com/[Gmail].sbd/Tous les messages to /Volumes/Sauvegarde Mac/Backups.backupdb/Rodolphe/2010-05-31-114242.inProgress/6...-0519AB474160/Inox/Users/rodolphe/Library/Thunderbird/Profiles/ImapMail/imap.gmail.com/[Gmail].sbd_

et cela aboutit à :

_May 31 11:47:15 Rodolphe /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[8694]: Copy stage failed with error:11
May 31 11:47:20 Rodolphe /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[8694]: Backup failed with error: 11_

Vous suggéreriez quoi ? de retirer Thunderbird du processus de sauvegarde ? Ou autre chose ?

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mai 2010)

Je suggère d'exclure (dans Préférences Système > TM > Options)

uniquement le dossier :  rodolphe/Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/ImapMail/imap.gmail.com/

= ça pourrait suffire : la prochaine sauvegarde le dira.


----------



## rodolpheb (1 Juin 2010)

c'est rentré dans l'ordre, merci François !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Juin 2010)

Cherche quand même à savoir à quoi sert le dossier "imap.gmail.com",

et s'il est vraiment utile à restaurer, change l'exclusion TM pour seulement "[Gmail].sbd". 


Si ce n'est qu'un simple paramétrage à refaire, laisse tomber, bien sûr.


----------



## Vladimok (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Avec Time Machine, est-il possible de restaurer uniquement une application (Safari 4) ?

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2010)

Une application : oui. Il suffit d'utiliser Time Machine à partir de son interface.

Safari 4, je ne conseille pas si tu as installé Safari 5. Il n'y a pas que Safari.app qui a été modifié lors de cette mise à jour, qui est aussi une mise à jour de sécurité.

Maintenant, si c'est simplement pour récupérer Safari.app que tu aurais malencontreusement fait disparaître, Time Machine est là pour ça.


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2010)

dans le même esprit, j'avais l'habitude de récupérer une version précédente d'une App quand la version suivante était incompatible ou posait problème avec la version de l'OS de mon téléphone.


----------



## Vladimok (10 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une application : oui. Il suffit d'utiliser Time Machine à partir de son interface.



Comment fait-on ?

J'ai cherché sans trouver.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Juin 2010)

Pour revenir de Safari 5 à Safari 4, il faut restaurer le système entier (avec l'utilitaire du DVD d'install), en choisissant une date antérieure au passage à Safari 5.

Pour revenir à un Safari 4 plus ancien, il suffit de le sélectionner dans le dossier Applications à une date antérieure, et d'appuyer sur le bouton Restaurer, ou de passer par le menu Action (la roue crantée).


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2010)

Vladimok a dit:


> Comment fait-on ?
> 
> J'ai cherché sans trouver.



Are you kidding me  ? :mouais:

RTFM

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/timemachine.html

http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/#timemachinebasics


----------



## Vladimok (10 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Are you kidding me  ? :mouais:
> 
> RTFM
> 
> ...



No sorry, I'm not used to make fun of people.
I simply searched for a way to restore an application from Time Machine, but without success.
My research was to be poorly worded ....


----------



## Morgan 1er (12 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec Time Machine. En effet, j'ai eu un problème avc mon mac sous Snow Leopard (merci monolingual) et j'ai donc été obligé de faire une restauration time machine en bootant depuis le dvd d'install. Problème: c'est un dvd leopard, pas snow leopard comme mes sauvegardes, et à la fin du processus de restauration, juste après le redémarrage de la machine, j'ai droit à un superbe kernel panic. A chaque fois.

Et quand je refais une install neuve et propre de mon dvd leopard, et que j'arrive au moment où il me demande si je veux restaurer des données depuis une sauvegarde tilme machine, il me dit que ce n'est pas possible parce que le système des sauvegardes n'est pas le même que celui installé.

Y a t il un moyen de régler tout ça? Ou pas de tout, faut que je remette ma main sur mon dvd snow leopard prêté à un copain qui est à un mariage pour 3 jours le *******?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Juin 2010)

Morgan 1er a dit:


> faut que je remette ma main sur mon dvd snow leopard prêté à un copain qui est à un mariage pour 3 jours le *******?


Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,

Y faut que tu récupères le DVD du Système qui a installé ton application Time Machine, oui : il n'y a que lui qui te permettra de restaurer ton système.

Et que tu apprennes à manipuler Monolingual avec des pincettes !


----------



## Morgan 1er (14 Juin 2010)

En effet, j'ai pas trouvé d'autre manière de faire. Merci quand même (et monolingual, j'avais pourtant fait gaffe, mais j'avais viré le "clavier" en gros&#8230; les nazes de laisser l'option cochable par défaut).


----------



## Fìx (14 Juin 2010)

Toute la matinée, TM effectuait un 'Nettoyage" (j'avais jamais vu ça, mais enfin bon, passons, c'est sûrement normal :rateau:  )

Et c't'aprèm' (seulement depuis quelques minutes), il est en train de sauvegarder (il en est à 12Go de 102Go)

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer c'qu'il sont en train de faire lui et le DDE? 


_(en plus avec ce foutu tic-tac de gratage continu de ce foutu DDE à 2 balles que ce foutu patron m'a acheté pour TM, ça m'rend foutrement dingue!!   )_


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer c'qu'il sont en train de faire lui et le DDE?
> 
> 
> _(en plus avec ce foutu tic-tac de gratage continu de ce foutu DDE à 2 balles que ce foutu patron m'a acheté pour TM, ça m'rend foutrement dingue!!   )_


C'est pas "lui" : c'est "elle". :rateau:
Sexe féminin.
Une Machine.
LA Time Machine. 
Qu'est-ce que "le" Time Machine aurait à faire avec un Mr DDE ? 

Le nettoyage, c'est l'élimination des sauvegardes superflues : les 6 de la semaine, les 3 du mois (de 4 semaines).
La Console te donnera les dates "nettoyées", si tu veux tout savoir. 


L'est sympa ton DDE&#8230; 
Mlle TM vaut mieux que ça !


----------



## Fìx (14 Juin 2010)

Donc le tic-tac que j'entends c'est.......... Aaahh mon diiiiieu!!! Beurkk! C'est dégueulasse!  

Bon alors si j'comprend, bien c'est normal?... C'est la nature quoi?! 


Bon bin ok, merci... (allez zou, j'les laisse faire c'qu'ils ont à faire... Beurk! J'veux plus en entendre parler!  )


----------



## crazy_c0vv (17 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir...

J'ai un bon soucis avec Time Machine.

Je viens de changer le disque dur de mon MacBook (un WD 320go 7200tr). J'ai monté le disque et démarré sur le DVD de Snow. Puis, comme j'ai une Time Capsule, j'ai fait "restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine". J'ai sélectionner ma sauvegarde sur la TC, et lancé l'opération. Bien sûr, je l'ai fait en filaire. Cela a quand même pris près de 3h pour 150go. 
Le premier redemarrage a été un peu long, pas grave. 
Mais le soucis... c'est que je ne peux plus lancer d'applications !
J'ai le message suivant : 




Certaines applications fonctionnent. Firefox bien sûr puisque je poste avec. Capture, Moniteur d'Ativité, Aperçu... mais pas Pages, Calendrier, Adium, Contacts, Photoshop, etc etc.

Que faire ?
Dieu merci j'ai conservé le disque dur de 160go et je n'y ai pas touché. Je peux toujours le monter dans un boitier et restaurer à partir de celui là. Il ne me faudrait qu'acheter un boitier USB ou m'en faire prêter un... 
Sinon, en attendant, je vais retenter la restauration. Peut être y a t-il eu une erreur lors de celle-ci ?

Si vous avez une éventuelle idée... Merci d'avance.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (17 Juin 2010)

Bien, après une seconde restauration et toujours la même erreur, il semble que le soucis soit toujours bien présent. J'ai testé quelques applis, et c'est assez aléatoire. Safari ne marche pas, mais Firefox oui. Pages non, mais Word oui. iChat non, Adium non et MSN Messenger... non ! Par contre adium (je viens juste de le télécharger) fonctionne ! 
Mise à jour ne fonctionne pas... mais par exemple l'utilitaire de disque, oui !

J'ai donc fait quelques recherches... et il semble que le soucis soit lié à WebKit. La seule solution semble être la réinstallation du système. Je vais donc formater le Mac pour y déposer un Snow Leopard "neuf". Ensuite je restaurerais mon compte via la Time Machine, ainsi que les applis bien entendu. Si cela ne fonctionne pas, demain j'achète un boitier USB pour disque dur et je restaure l'ancien sur le nouveau, directement...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Juin 2010)

Il faudrait d'abord vérifier que ton MB accepte bien les DD 7200 tr : ce n'est pas toujours le cas

Il faut reformater le DDE avant de lancer une install : Utilitaire de Disque du DVD > Partitionner > 1 partition en Mac OS étendu journalisé, en schéma GUID (bouton Options).

Une réparation d'autorisations n'est pas inutile après réinstall du système. Une vérification du Disque non plus.

On peut restaurer le système à partir d'une archive TM ou avec l'Utilitaire dédié dans le DVD d'install Snow Leopard, ou en effectuant une migration à la fin d'une clean install (à l'écran "Possédez-vous un autre Mac ?") : si l'une échoue, l'autre peut fonctionner.


----------



## choosen-one (25 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien parcouru le sujet et j'ai trouvé pas mal d'infos mais j'aimerai juste être sur de 2-3 petits points avant de me lancer avec time machine. 

Je viens du PC et j'ai acheté un mac en novrembre 2009. J'ai un DD externe de 1 To au format FAT32 (qui dat de juin 2009). Pour l'instant il y 400 Go de données dessus. J'aimerai consacrer 300 Go de mon DD à TM.

Tout d'abord si je partionne mon DD avec "utilitaires de disque", je ne risque pas de perdre de données ? Ensuite sous quel format doit être la partition qui sera consacré à TM ?

Je précise que pour le moment j'arrive parfaitment à lire et écrire sur mon DD que ce soit avec MAC ou PC.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2010)

Un disque utilisé avec Time Machine doit être en HFS+ journalisé et schéma de partition GUID.

Oui, formater ton disque efface tout son contenu.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juin 2010)

choosen-one a dit:


> Je viens du PC .
> 
> Tout d'abord si je partionne mon DD avec "utilitaires de disque", je ne risque pas de perdre de données ? Ensuite sous quel format doit être la partition qui sera consacré à TM ?



Repartitionner à la volée le DDE est possible avec Snow Leopard : il vaut mieux avoir quitté d'abord toutes ses applications dans le Mac,
et une sauvegarde préalable est souhaitable (il y a parfois des accidents&#8230.

L'essentiel pour activer TM est d'avoir un DD en schéma GUID : quand tu choisiras la partition, TM va automatiquement la reformater en Mac OS étendu journalisé.

En résumé, ton DDE de PCiste est vraisemblablement en schéma MBR, 
et tu vas devoir tout effacer pour passer en GUID. :rateau:


À noter qu'il est conseillé d'avoir une partition TM égale à au moins 1,5 fois la taille du Mac.


----------



## choosen-one (25 Juin 2010)

Ok merci à vous 2 

Je vais tester tout ça une fois rentré chez moi.


----------



## tombom (25 Juin 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Repartitionner à la volée le DDE est possible avec Snow Leopard : il vaut mieux avoir quitté d'abord toutes ses applications dans le Mac,
> et une sauvegarde préalable est souhaitable (il y a parfois des accidents&#8230.
> 
> L'essentiel pour activer TM est d'avoir un DD en schéma GUID : quand tu choisiras la partition, TM va automatiquement la reformater en Mac OS étendu journalisé.
> ...



on peut aussi creer deux partitions, stockage et TM, avec deux tableau different MBR et HFS+... ca fonctionne tres bien et permet d'utiliser, ET pour TM et pour une compatibilité avec micromou 

erreur


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juin 2010)

tombom a dit:


> on peut aussi creer deux partitions, stockage et TM, avec deux tableau different MBR et HFS+... ca fonctionne tres bien et permet d'utiliser, ET pour TM et pour une compatibilité avec micromou


Tu confonds formats de partition et schéma de partitionnement. 

En schéma GUID, tu peux avoir une partition HFS+ à côté d'une partition FAT/NTFS, oui,

mais le schéma de carte de partition est forcément unique pour tout le Disque : c'est l'aiguillage qui mène aux partitions.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2010)

tombom a dit:


> on peut aussi creer deux partitions, stockage et TM, avec deux tableau different MBR et HFS+... ca fonctionne tres bien et permet d'utiliser, ET pour TM et pour une compatibilité avec micromou



Huuu ? :mouais:

Deux schémas de partition ? et "ça fonctionne très bien" ? Tu m'en diras tant...  

Coco, c'est un schéma de partition par disque : soit GUID, soit Apple, soit MBR. On peut formater un volume en FAT avec chacun d'entre-eux.


----------



## tombom (25 Juin 2010)

yes je me suis emmelé et je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire le test. 
en fait le probleme c'est posé le jour ou j'ai voulu faire deux partitions avec stockage et TM. (compatible MS pour le stockage)
et le vendeur de mon APR, en ma présence a testé pour savoir si c'etait possible, et je me rappelle qu'on avait joué avec les tableaux, qui doit etre en MBR. on se demandait surtout si on pouvait mettre du HFS+ sur un schéma MBR... et si mes souvenir sont bon c'est ok
(je viens de tester, TM reconnais ma clé en MBR / HFS+)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juin 2010)

Time Machine peut sauvegarder toute partition en HFS +,

mais elle ne sauvegarde pas correctement sur un disque en MBR 

= http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1550?viewlocale=fr_FR



Tu es le premier auquel je communique ce lien pour info : les précédents, c'était pour les dépanner.


----------



## tombom (26 Juin 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu es le premier auquel je communique ce lien pour info : les précédents, c'était pour les dépanner.



il vaut mieux prevenir que guerir
^^

Merci francois. (je persiste tout de meme a dire que TM marchait tres bien sur un schéma MBR... bon, evidement coup de bol me diras tu...  n'empeche que ca marchait )


----------



## crazy_c0vv (3 Juillet 2010)

Bon suite au problème dont j'ai parlé un peu plus haut, j'ai simplement installé Snow 'proprement' et ensuite j'ai fait migration au moment de créer un compte. J'ai tout récupéré, il n'y avait qu'a faire les mises à jour.

Je viens ici avec un autre soucis. Ma copine a un soucis avec son Macbook blanc qui ne boot plus. Comme je l'indique dans le post, j'ai monté son disque dur dans mon macbook pour faire une sauvegarde, qui s'est bien passée d'ailleurs. Puis j'ai remonté mon ordi avec mon hdd.
Suite à ça, je lui créé une session sur mon ordi (via migration : j'ai transféré son compte à partir de Time Machine).
Mais là, le soucis est que TM (ou la TC ?) veut faire une sauvegarde de la quasi totalité du Mac. Je pensais qu'il n'aurait à sauvegarder que la session en plus, soit 27go a peu près. Pourtant il insiste pour sauvegarder 134 go environ. 
Et je ne comprends pas tout à propos de TM et 2 sessions. L'une peut avoir les sauvegardes automatiques activées, l'autre non ? Pourquoi TM veut TOUT sauvegarder ?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (3 Juillet 2010)

Personne ne sait pourquoi soudainement TM veut sauvegarder une telle quantité de données ?
Parce qu'à ce rythme là, il me restera plus beaucoup de place sur ma TC...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (7 Juillet 2010)

bonjour Crazy_c0vv,

Je ne peux pas t'apporter de réponse, mais toi tu vas peut-être pouvoir m'aider !
Je dois utiliser Time Machine pour la première fois, donc acheter un DD externe mais je ne sais pas de quelle taille. 250 Go ou plus ?
Je n'arrive pas à trouver sur mon Imac où se trouve le poids des données qui se trouvent sur mon ordi. J'ai juste vu il y a quelques jours, mais je ne sais plus où sur mon ordi, qu'il me restait en tout une centaine de Go encore libres.
D'autre part est-ce que les discothèques Itunes sont sauvegardées avec Time Machine ?

Nicolas


----------



## tombom (7 Juillet 2010)

hb222222 a dit:


> bonjour Crazy_c0vv,
> 
> Je ne peux pas t'apporter de réponse, mais toi tu vas peut-être pouvoir m'aider !
> Je dois utiliser Time Machine pour la première fois, donc acheter un DD externe mais je ne sais pas de quelle taille. 250 Go ou plus ?
> ...



bonjour.

le disque  a acheter pour time mahcine doit etre superieur ou egal a la capacité de ton disque interne... (superieur c'est conseillé)...
pour connaitre la capacité de ton disque dur :
- te rendre dans finder, selectionner ton disque dur , clic droit + lire les informations, ou selectionner le disque + "cmd + i"
- ou lancer l'application "utilitaire de disque" qui se trouve dans le dossier utilitaires, du dossier "applications", a la racine du disque dur de ton ordi.

la discothèque, c'est la ou tu dances... ^^, pour itunes, c'est la "bibliotheque".
Par defaut, timemachine (TM) sauvergarde TOUT ce qu'il y a sur ton disque dur... mais tu peux aussi lui indiquer d'exclure certains dossiers / fichiers etc...
donc oui, les bibliotheques itunes seront sauvées...


----------



## prisca22 (7 Juillet 2010)

hb222222 a dit:


> bonjour Crazy_c0vv,
> 
> Je ne peux pas t'apporter de réponse, mais toi tu vas peut-être pouvoir m'aider !
> Je dois utiliser Time Machine pour la première fois, donc acheter un DD externe mais je ne sais pas de quelle taille. 250 Go ou plus ?
> ...


Bonsoir,

Pour le DD externe pour Time Machine, il vaut mieux prévoir large, c'est-à-dire, au moins 1,5 fois la taille de ton Disque Dur. Pour connaître la capacité de ton Imac, clique sur son icône et dans le menu Fichier, Lire les Informations = tu auras la capacité de ton ordi, l'espace utilisé et l'espace disponible. TOUT le contenu de ton ordi est sauvegardé par Time Machine, y compris, bien entendu, Itunes. La première sauvegarde prend pas mal de temps (il vaut mieux la commencer à un moment creux de la journée, ou pendant la nuit) les autres prennent quelques minutes.


----------



## jmos (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je pense que mon DDE Western digital est mort ( il ne monte plus et j'entends des cliquetis suspects à chaque tentative de connexion ( USB ou FW ). Or ce disque, connecté sur mon MBP, était sauvegardé sur ma Time Capsule avec Time Machine. Je me dis donc que ce n'est pas trop grave et que je vais procéder à la restauration des fichiers qui m'intéressent à partir de Time machine. 
Je lance donc TM et je commence à remonter le temps, mais là, surprise, mon DDE externe n'apparaît plus nulle part, or je suis sûr d'être revenu assez loin, à une date où il marchait parfaitement. 
Comment puis je donc récupérer les fichiers qui étaient dessus, sachant qu'ils sont bien sur ma TC.
Mon autre disque externe connecté directement sur mon MBP et  qui est en bonne santé, lui, apparaît bien dans TM et je peux sans problème récupérer  ce qui est dessus.
Les fichiers que je dois essayer de récupérer sont assez importants pour moi. J'en possède une sauvegarde sur un disque réseau, mais cette sauvegarde date d'une semaine. Je me pensais bien couvert avec TM, mais là je commence à m'inquiéter.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu es sûr que ton WD a été sauvegardé un jour ? :mouais:

= il est bien formaté en Mac OS étendu, 
et il n'est pas dans les Exclusions de TM ?


Si oui, remonte à la racine (Cmd-Maj-C, ou Cmd-clic sur l'intitulé de la fenêtre Finder dans l'espace intergalactique pour remonter à la date de sauvegarde).


----------



## jmos (14 Juillet 2010)

Merci beaucoup, 
Effectivement, en remontant à la racine, j'ai pu voir mon disque WD à la date d'hier. 
Et je suis en train de le restaurer sur un autre disque externe. 

Je suis bête, je n'avais pas pensé à faire Command Shift C sur le nom de mon ordi simplement parce que les autres disques dur connectés apparaissaient en dessous de l'ordi avec leur petit nom. Et comme je ne voyais pas le WD, c'était la panique. Merci encore.


----------



## zernamit (2 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un disque dur pour Time Machine... Depuis j'ai que des ennuis...
Mon mac a refuser de redémarrer j'ai eu le message fatal "redémarrer votre mac en appuyant sur le bouton d'alimentation", en boucle à chaque redémarrage.
La réinstallation du système n'a pas marché, même message.
Il a fallu que j'installe le système sur le nouveau disque dur et que je formate celui du Mac pour le réinstaller clean puis que je restaure time machine et le système. 
J'ai cru que j'étais sur un PC...:hein:
Au redémarrage time machine a voulu refaire une sauvegarde complète sans tenir compte de la sauvegarde existante ... J'ai effacé la sauvegarde existante et j'ai demandé une nouvelle sauvegarde... Cette sauvegarde ne fait que 90go alors qu'elle devrait en faire 205go .
Comment peut-on réinitialiser Time Machine ???

Merci de votre aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Août 2010)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,


Je dirais que ton DDE est pourri. 
= le problème doit être dans le hardware ou la connectique.

Réinitialiser TM, c'est aller dans Préférences Système pour Désactiver, puis Changer de disque pour Aucun,
puis dans une session admin, aller dans Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Préférences, et mettre le fichier com.apple.timemachine.plist à la Corbeille.

Après, je reformaterais complètement le DDE avec un effacement sécurisé en 1 passe.


Et à l'ennui suivant avec ce DDE, après avoir essayé un autre câble/port/hub, je le renverrais au SAV.


----------



## zernamit (2 Août 2010)

Merci de la rapidité et de l'efficacité.
Que puis-je faire pour te remercier ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Août 2010)

zernamit a dit:


> Merci de la rapidité et de l'efficacité.
> Que puis-je faire pour te remercier ?


Je passais par là à ce moment-là 
Pour l'efficacité, tu nous en reparleras un peu plus tard ?

Ici, pour remercier, on agit sur les points Disco (on donne un "coup de boule") : le petit globe situé entre le point vert-rouge et le triangle, en-dessous du nom du posteur.


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2010)

Help, c'est un peu le désespoir ici : suite à un crash de dd interne, réparation avec changement de dd, je lance une restauration du système avec TM...après trois tentatives successives avec des sauvegardes de dates variées de TM, j'en suis au troisième plantage...une versification du disque TM l'indique qu'il faut le réparer...ça bloque...

Certains ont-ils déjà eu ce problème ? Aucun moyen de récupérer les fichiers à la main en "pénétrant" dans l'archive ? Pas moyen de copier l'une de celle ci sur un autre dd et de repartir à zéro?

Pitié, ne me dites pas que je n'ai plus que mes yeux pour pleurer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2010)

Tu as essayé une réinstallation du système avec les disques d'installation et une récupération des données depuis la sauvegarde Time Machine avec l'assistant de migration de Mac OS X ?

Sinon, une réparation du disque n'est pas possible avec Utilitaire de disque en démarrant depuis le disque d'installation de Mac OS X ?


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu as essayé une réinstallation du système avec les disques d'installation et une récupération des données depuis la sauvegarde Time Machine avec l'assistant de migration de Mac OS X ?
> 
> Sinon, une réparation du disque n'est pas possible avec Utilitaire de disque en démarrant depuis le disque d'installation de Mac OS X ?




 	 	 Concernant le disque dur interne endommagé puis changé, tout ce qui pouvait être fait l'a été.


Concernant l'installation du système, naturellement ceci a été fait



 Concernant le disque dur externe dédié à Time Machine et qui merdouille :


Essai de restauration du système 	à partir des sauvegarde time machine via le cd d'installation de 	snow léopard qui propose la récupération des données. Résultats, 	3 échecs sur 3 sauvegardes successives (je me suis dit que si un 	fichier de sauvegarde déconnait, peut-être d'autres 	fonctionnaient).
A la suite de quoi, utilisation de 	l'utilitaire disque pour diagnostiquer le disque externe comportant les 	sauvegardes Time Machine. Résultat, réparation nécessaire mais 	que l'utilitaire disque de parvient pas à faire.
 Je voulais savoir s'il n'y avait pas moyen d'accéder au détail des archives pour tenter d'aller chercher les fichiers qui m'intéressent.


 Je sens que je vais finir par lâcher des centaines d'euros pour effectuer une hypothétique récupération de données sur le disque dur interne puisque la sauvegarde semble de toutes façons inutilisable.


 Au passage, je précise que j'en suis à mon 4ème disque dur pété en 3 ans et que ces matériels me semblent quand même bien fragiles...si en plus il faut prévoir 4 sauvegardes pour faire en sorte qu'au moins une fonctionne...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Je voulais savoir s'il n'y avait pas moyen d'accéder au détail des archives pour tenter d'aller chercher les fichiers qui m'intéressent.



Là-dessus, tout ce que je peux dire est que perso, quand je navigue dans les dossiers de la sauvegarde Time Machine (donc sans passer par l'application Time Machine), je vois bien les fichiers et dossiers sauvegardés.


----------



## Lastrada (11 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Je voulais savoir s'il n'y avait pas moyen d'accéder au détail des archives pour tenter d'aller chercher les fichiers qui m'intéressent.




Salut. Essaye avec Back in time de tri Edre. Et dis nous ce qu'il en est.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> utilisation de 	l'utilitaire disque pour diagnostiquer le disque externe comportant les 	sauvegardes Time Machine. Résultat, réparation nécessaire mais 	que l'utilitaire disque de parvient pas à faire.
> 
> 
> Je voulais savoir s'il n'y avait pas moyen d'accéder au détail des archives pour tenter d'aller chercher les fichiers qui m'intéressent.


Si Utilitaire de Disque renâcle, il faut passer par DiskWarrior (une centaine d'euros).
Et sans avoir l'assurance absolue que ça se répare (je pense en particulier à un problème matériel sur le DDE).
Mais c'est la seule bonne voie logicielle. 


Sinon, oui, tu peux essayer de passer par le Finder pour récupérer des fichiers,
en sachant que tu auras de gros problèmes d'autorisations à résoudre sur les fichiers récupérés si tu ne fais qu'un glisser-déposer : 
il faudra plutôt passer par le Terminal (sudo ditto --noacl chemin_du_dossier_TM ~/Desktop).


----------



## yvos (12 Août 2010)

Alors suite et fin :

iDuck : oui, on peut aller voir ce qu'il y a dans l'archive time machine avec les limites indiquées au dessus (j'avais même pas été fouillé à vrai dire )....cela dit, après la première tentative de réparation du dd time machine par l'utilitaire disque, le dd ne montait de toutes façons plus sur le bureau...

Le miracle s'est tout de même produit. Il s'appelle Diskwarrior (et Lastrada :love: ), qui m'a réparé en une vingtaine de minutes le dd time machine là où l'utilitaire disque échouait

A la suite de quoi j'ai retrouvé un dd time machine parfaitement exploitable. Un petit coup (de 3h quand même) d'assistant migration pour récupérer le tout et me voilà reparti comme au 11 mai 2010  (j'ai donc perdu tout ce qui a été créé dans l'intervalle mais qu'importe!).

Je reviens de loin mais ça fait légèrement flipper sur le long terme ...vais me remettre à l'argentique et aux cds, tiens :love:

Merci à vous !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2010)

C'est cool. 

Par contre, tu devrais envisager de doubler cette sauvegarde avec un clone. Avec les clones, il n'y a pas de limitation pour aller repêcher des éléments dans leur contenu (et un clone est bootable).


----------



## karlus (14 Août 2010)

hello, 

voilà mon soucis à moi ... j'ai du renvoyer mon macbook ( en 10.5.8 si je me souviens bien )  en sav pour un  échange suite  à quelques soucis "de carrosserie " à répétition . Avant de faire ça, je l'ai reformater après une dernière sauvegarde via time machine. Hier, j'ai reçu mon nouveau macbook pro  , forcément en 10.6.4 ,  c'est bien beau tout ça mais à part que ça coince quand je veux retrouver certains documents , et principalement  les quelques milliers de photos qui étaient qui Iphoto ( j'ai la dernière version (8.1.2) sur le nouveau - ce qui n'était pas le cas sur l'ancien) . y a t'il une solution pour importer ces photos perdues sur mon dd externe avec Iphoto  de générations différentes avec unOS différent


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Août 2010)

karlus a dit:


> après une dernière sauvegarde via time machine. Hier, j'ai reçu mon nouveau macbook pro  , forcément en 10.6.4 ,  c'est bien beau tout ça mais à part que ça coince quand je veux retrouver certains documents


Hello,

Tu ne dis pas comment tu as restauré ta dernière sauvegarde TM sur ton nouveau MB P,
ni si tu as poursuivi tes sauvegardes TM sur le nouveau MB P,
ni si tu vois tes photos "perdues" en Entrant dans TM.


----------



## karlus (14 Août 2010)

je t'avoue que c'est la première fois que j'essaie de récupérer quelque chose sur time machine - avant je ne le lançais qu'une fois tout les 6 mois , histoire d'avoir une sauvegarde mais sans jamais avoir eu besoin de m'en servir - et là je suis complètement perdu car je n'arrive à rien... j'ai juste récupérer quelques dossiers et applications qui étaient sauvées manuellement sur mon disque dur externe.

en gros sur mon disque dur , j'ai deux sauvegarde en Time machine , une de mon MB et une de mon nouveau MBP. quand j'ouvre TM , je ne vois que la sauvegarde MBP. Pour retrouver quelque chose qui vient de mon MB, je passe par le DD externeoù je vois qu'il existe une sauvegarde MB mais lorsque que je veux ouvrir l'application Iphoto présente sur cette sauvegarde, il semble y avoir un conflit car une version plus récente existe sur mon MBP. 
je ne vois donc pas les photos et un message d'erreur m'indique qu'il est " Impossible d'ouvrir l'application Iphoto car elle se trouve dans une copie de sauvegarde Time Machine "..

bref, n'ayant jamais trop à fouiné dans mes mac, là je suis vraiment perdu ...

bon et bien un peu par hasard, après une énième tentative, j'y suis arrivé.. mais ne me demandez pas comment. j'ai ramé 24h et là en 5minutes c'était réglé


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Août 2010)

karlus a dit:


> en gros sur mon disque dur , j'ai deux sauvegarde en Time machine , une de mon MB et une de mon nouveau MBP. quand j'ouvre TM , je ne vois que la sauvegarde MBP.


Pour Entrer dans la sauvegarde du MB, passe par l'item _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ que tu trouveras dans le Dock (ou avec la touche Alt dans la barre des menus),
et quand tu auras choisi l'élément à restaurer, passe par la roue crantée (le menu Action de la barre d'outils de la fenêtre du Finder dans TM) au lieu de bouton _Restaurer_:
tu seras peut-être amené à donner ton nom et ton mot de passe, mais ça ira tout seul,

et ce sera reproductible !


----------



## Average Joe (14 Août 2010)

J'ai déconné ! :rose: Time Machine m'a dit que mon disque dur externe était plein. Je suis entré dans le dossier des sauvegardes, j'en ai viré plein, y compris la première... Elles sont dans la corbeille, pas moyen de les y remettre... Il n'en reste plus qu'une d'aujourd'hui, j'ai essayé de relancer TM pour bien repartir compte tenu de l'espace rendu libre sur le disque. Résultat : TM me dit qu'il n'y a plus assez d'espace disponible ! Que dois-je faire ? Formater le disque externe et repartir de zéro ?


----------



## Macounette (15 Août 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> J'ai déconné ! :rose: Time Machine m'a dit que mon disque dur externe était plein. *Je suis entré dans le dossier des sauvegardes, j'en ai viré plein, y compris la première... Elles sont dans la corbeille, pas moyen de les y remettre...* Il n'en reste plus qu'une d'aujourd'hui, j'ai essayé de relancer TM pour bien repartir compte tenu de l'espace rendu libre sur le disque. Résultat : TM me dit qu'il n'y a plus assez d'espace disponible ! Que dois-je faire ? Formater le disque externe et repartir de zéro ?


Je ne pense pas que tu aies vraiment dégagé de l'espace. Je cite (lu ailleurs sur ce forum: _"Une sauvegarde faite avec Time Machine se manipule depuis Time Machine, il ne faut pas aller toucher au dossier que Time Machine crée en tant que sauvegarde"_).

Si ton Mac est stable et que tu as toutes tes données dessus, formater le disque pour repartir de zéro est une bonne option à mon avis...


----------



## Average Joe (15 Août 2010)

Macounette a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que tu aies vraiment dégagé de l'espace. Je cite (lu ailleurs sur ce forum: _"Une sauvegarde faite avec Time Machine se manipule depuis Time Machine, il ne faut pas aller toucher au dossier que Time Machine crée en tant que sauvegarde"_).
> 
> Si ton Mac est stable et que tu as toutes tes données dessus, formater le disque pour repartir de zéro est une bonne option à mon avis...


O.K merci, c'est ce que je vais faire. Toutefois, que me conseilles-tu (avis à tous les forumeurs) quand la prochaine fois que Time Machine me dira que le disque est plein ? Laisser TM se débrouiller avec, supprimer la dernière sauvegarde boiteuse ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Août 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> O.K merci, c'est ce que je vais faire.


C'est la seule, c'est la bonne solution

= on ne touche JAMAIS à une archive TM en passant par le Finder 
= estime toi content si tu arrives à vider ta Corbeille



Average Joe a dit:


> Toutefois, que me conseilles-tu quand la prochaine fois que Time Machine me dira que le disque est plein ? Laisser TM se débrouiller avec, supprimer la dernière sauvegarde boiteuse ?


Si ton disque TM est vraiment plein, tu laisses l'application TM s'occuper d'y faire de l'espace libre en effaçant ce qu'elle veut et comme elle veut
= elle fera le travail correctement, elle. 

Si ton disque TM n'est pas plein, et qu'elle t'envoie un message erronné, 
tu fais une Recherche sur notre Forum, ou tu y poses la question, comme là : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/sauvegarde-time-machine-ne-fonctionne-plus-402281.html


----------



## Macounette (15 Août 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> O.K merci, c'est ce que je vais faire. Toutefois, que me conseilles-tu (avis à tous les forumeurs) quand la prochaine fois que Time Machine me dira que le disque est plein ? Laisser TM se débrouiller avec, supprimer la dernière sauvegarde boiteuse ?


C'est une option - c'est celle que j'ai choisie il y a quelques mois lorsque mon LaCie 250 Go est devenu plein. A chaque sauvegarde, TM râlait :rateau: du coup je le faisais supprimer la sauvegarde la plus ancienne. Cela a bien fonctionné pendant un certain temps, puis un beau jour, impossible d'écrire sur le disque :afraid: TM me dit que le disque est défectueux, lire OK, écrire pas OK. J'ai vécu comme cela pendant des nombreux mois (sans sauvegarde du tout) :sick: puis j'ai fini par craquer et j'ai acheté un nouveau disque (WD My Book Studio 1 To) et je suis repartie de zéro (mon système est - touche du bois - très stable). J'ai enfin pu passer en 10.6.4 et faire d'autres mises à jour importantes que j'avais repoussées tant que je n'avais pas de backup. 

Maintenant, j'ai un autre souci (les sauvegardes automatiques par TM ne se font pas, uniquement si je passe par Time Machine Editor :hein mais c'est une autre histoire... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------




Macounette a dit:


> Maintenant, j'ai un autre souci (les sauvegardes automatiques par TM ne se font pas, uniquement si je passe par Time Machine Editor :hein mais c'est une autre histoire...


En fait, je crois avoir trouvé la source du problème: une ancienne version de Time Machine Editor qui "bloquait" les préférences de sauvegarde sur d'anciennes valeurs. J'ai remarqué cela en zyeutant le fichier *com.apple.backupd-auto.plist* qui se trouve dans _~/System/Library/LaunchDaemons/_. Il s'agit du fichier système où Time Machine "lit" dans quel intervalle il doit faire son backup et avait été modifié par cette ancienne version de Time Machine Editor. Il a suffi de suivre les conseils du développeur de TME, à savoir utiliser l'ancienne version pour revenir aux paramètres de base du système. Maintenant, j'attends 13h10 pour voir si TM va bien se lancer correctement.

Il faut savoir que les nouvelles versions de Time Machine Editor - très utile au demeurant - n'écrivent plus dans ce fichier, mais ont leur propre fichier de config.

Voili voilou, ce n'est sans doute pas top intéressant mais je me dis que ce serait peut-être bon à savoir pour une prochaine fois.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Août 2010)

Macounette a dit:


> un beau jour, impossible d'écrire sur le disque :afraid: TM me dit que le disque est défectueux, lire OK, écrire pas OK.


Pour une prochaine fois, il y a des correctifs aussi à ce problème de Disque en lecture seule = http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329589-263.html?tag=mfiredir


----------



## Macounette (16 Août 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour une prochaine fois, il y a des correctifs aussi à ce problème de Disque en lecture seule = http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329589-263.html?tag=mfiredir


Merci pour le lien que je garderai bien au chaud si jamais cela se reproduit  mais je pense que mon problème était vraiment lié à l'état physique du disque. J'avais aussi un message comme quoi le disque était abîmé, et un passage par Utilitaire Disque me l'a confirmé. Bref, le disque était "lisible" dans le sens où on pouvait y accéder, mais TM n'arrivait plus à y écrire... quoi qu'il en soit, il me fallait un disque plus gros (et plus silencieux surtout ) donc l'un dans l'autre...


----------



## macl0lo (16 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je sais pas si vous avez déjà rencontré ce problème, mais j'ai restauré ma sauvegarde Time Machine sur un nouveau Mac sans aucun problème - j'avais accès à toutes mes données, profils et préférence.

En revanche en voulant redémarrer, impossible, j'avais le gong et puis tout de suite un message m'invitant à redémarrer en restant appuyé sur le bouton d'alimentation...

Via l'utilitaire de disque (depuis le cd d'installation), la vérification du disque n'était pas bonne, mais malgré une réparation avec succès, toujours impossible de redémarrer.

J'ai finalement effacé la partition et réinstallé Snow Léopard. Maintenant j'hésite de nouveau à restaurer depuis Time Machine.

Pensez-vous qu'il s'agissait uniquement d'une erreur de restauration ? ou bien que ma sauvegarde TM est corrompu ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2010)

Il faut tester le volume Time Machine à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Août 2010)

Macounette a dit:


> J'avais aussi un message comme quoi le disque était abîmé, et un passage par Utilitaire Disque me l'a confirmé.


Si le problème n'était que logiciel, DiskWarrior l'aurait certainement corrigé,
et tu aurais pu récupérer tes sauvegardes TM sur le nouveau DDE.

Bon, d'accord, DiskWarrior vaut le prix d'un DDE. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h19 ----------




macl0lo a dit:


> En revanche en voulant redémarrer, impossible, j'avais le gong et puis tout de suite un message m'invitant à redémarrer en restant appuyé sur le bouton d'alimentation...


C'est ce qui arrive souvent quand on restaure le système à partir de sa sauvegarde en utilisant le DVD Leopard au lieu du DVD Snow Leopard.

En tout cas, le DVD SL te permettra aussi de Vérifier/Réparer ton Mac et ton DDE Time Machine.


----------



## macl0lo (16 Août 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si le problème n'était que logiciel, DiskWarrior l'aurait certainement corrigé,
> et tu aurais pu récupérer tes sauvegardes TM sur le nouveau DDE.
> 
> Bon, d'accord, DiskWarrior vaut le prix d'un DDE.
> ...



Par défaut le macbook pro avait Snow Leopard d'installé (v10.6.3) et avant de restaurer j'ai upgradé en 10.6.4 alors que ma sauvegarde TM était je crois en 10.6.3.
Cela vient peut être de là... Mais j'ai utilisé l'assistant de migration de Snow Leopard (je n'ai pas utilisé le CD).

Je vais déjà vérifier mon disque Time Machine pour m'assurer qu'il n'y a pas de soucis (ce que je n'avais pas fait) et ne pas upgrader en 10.6.4 avant la restauration.

Je croise les doigts


----------



## Macounette (16 Août 2010)

Bonne chance 

A ce sujet, je me pose une petite question lorsqu'on récupère une sauvegarde depuis TM en cas de crash: ne serait-ce pas plus prudent de réinstaller un système au propre séparément et de ne récupérer que les données? dans lequel cas on limiterait les chances de ce genre de souci, non?


----------



## macl0lo (16 Août 2010)

Macounette a dit:


> Bonne chance
> 
> A ce sujet, je me pose une petite question lorsqu'on récupère une sauvegarde depuis TM en cas de crash: ne serait-ce pas plus prudent de réinstaller un système au propre séparément et de ne récupérer que les données? dans lequel cas on limiterait les chances de ce genre de souci, non?



C'est justement ce que j'avais fait, le système a été installé proprement (pas à partir de TM) puis via l'assistant migration, je récupère les données, applications, paramètres et autres fichiers (je ne sais d'ailleurs pas à quoi cela correspond).

On a quelque chose comme ça : http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/2299/migrationassist.png

J'avais tout coché.


----------



## liquid01 (17 Août 2010)

quelques petites question concernant time machine 
(c'est plus pour me rassurer car j'ai vraiment peur de faire des conneries, ou plutot d'oublier des trucs )
j'ai un mac(book pro) qui a été quelques jours sous tiger puis léopard puis Snow

Je me décide à tout formater et refaire une installation propre 

Je voudrai que juste que l'on me confirme que ,en cas de problème, je peux retrouver mon mac dans le même état qu'au moment de ma dernière sauvegarde  c'est à dire :
Les cookies et  les bookmarks  de safari, firefox ....
Les applications genre 1password *sans avoir a rechercher le serial ou l'executable*
Les script unix placé à la racine (ou tout autre chose que se serai, volontairement ou pas, placé proche de la racine)

(c'est ces deux derniers points qui m'interrogent le plus)
Pardon pour le doublons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que je pense être évident mais je ne savais comment rechercher cette infos sur google , et pour avoir *une info fiable*

d'avance merci 
Edit: j'ai un doute si je post au bon endroit ... désolé dans ce cas


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Août 2010)

Tu as posté au bon endroit.

Tu devrais tout récupérer, 
sauf des éléments que tu aurais placés délibérément (et maladroitement) dans des dossiers listés ici = http://face.centosprime.com/macosxw/time-machine-default-exclusions/


----------



## Macounette (20 Août 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu devrais tout récupérer,
> sauf des éléments que tu aurais placés délibérément (et maladroitement) dans des dossiers listés ici = http://face.centosprime.com/macosxw/time-machine-default-exclusions/


Excellent ce lien.  A garder bien au chaud.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Août 2010)

Si tu perds le lien, et que tu as un logiciel qui t'ouvre les plists de façon plus lisible que TextEdit (= PrefSetter, Property List Editor),

tu peux retrouver toutes les exclusions dans ton Mac (de façon bien rangée selon le chemin-le nom-)

en ouvrant le fichier /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd.bundle : Contents/Resources/StdExclusions.plist
(avec un clic droit pour afficher le contenu du paquet _backupd.bundle)_,

en précisant que tu auras toutes les exclusions (celles par défaut comme celles de tes Préférences Système > TM).


----------



## kpich (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour j'ai un soucis sur mon xserve en raid 5, je doit faire une restauration via TM.
Mais lors de la restauration il bloque sur l'étape " effacement du volume de restauration"
+ de 48h.
Si quelqu'un à une piste ?
_
Merci d'avance_


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,


Tu ne dis pas comment tu veux restaurer ta sauvegarde TM, ni pourquoi.

Si ton Disque Interne est malade, il ne veut peut-être pas être effacé ?
= essaie de l'Effacer en effacement sécurisé en une passe avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD d'install 10.6 (si tu es bien en 10.6), 
puis de Restaurer TM.

Si ça marche, continue soigneusement tes sauvegardes : tu pourrais en avoir besoin de nouveau bientôt.


----------



## kpich (30 Août 2010)

En fait je passe directement sur l'utilitaire time machine sur mon DVD 10.5.

Car la machine ne veut plus booter toute seule et le problème je ne sais pas si je récupérais toutes mes données et configurations des services (bases de données, web, ...)

Je vais creuser sur la piste des disques malades.
_Merci François_


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2010)

Le DVD pour restaurer TM doit être celui du Système Installé,
pas forcément celui d'origine du Mac.

Pour le boot : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR

TM sauvegarde tous tes réglages SI tu n'as pas exclu ta Maison de ses sauvegardes.

Je te rappelle aussi l'AHT : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1509?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## Lastrada (31 Août 2010)

Salut.

J'ai recherché les termes "*Time Capsule n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde*" , ce qui me ramène invariablement à ce post qui ne m'est d'aucune utilité. Voici donc l'exposé de mon problème : 

Contexte : _J'utilise un iMac 1,7 sur 10.6.4 relié via un câble ethernet à une Time Capsule de 500 GO. Mon disque interne a une capacité de 320 Go. Le Finder m'annonce 296 Go utilisé. Je possède un disque dur externe exclu de la sauvegarde dans les préférences_

Enoncé du problème  :
Depuis Hier à 22:43, Time Machine interrompt la sauvegarde avec le message suivant :

"Time Capsule n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde
Cette sauvegarde est trop volumineuse pour le disque de sauvegarde. La sauvegarde nécessite 247,01 Go mais seuls 206,61 Go sont disponibles."

1/ Sur le disque de TC je n'ai qu'une seule sauvegarde pesant 291,21 Go de mon iMac. Tout se passe comme s'il ne reconnaissait plus la sauvegarde précédente. 
Pourquoi ? comment y remédier ?


2/ Pourquoi le Finder compte t'il 296 Go alors que TM ne cherche à en sauvegarder que 247 ???


Je précise que j'avais déjà eu le problème avant, à la suite de quoi j'ai remplacé le disque interne de la TC par un autre. Ce qui avait solutionné le problème pendant un temps. J'ai déjà supprimé "com.apple.TimeMachine.plist" ce qui ne change rien. J'ai déjà effacé l'intégralité de mon disque TC via l'utilitaire Airport. La première sauvegarde se fait et le problème réapparait au bout d'un moment.


----------



## PascalBS38 (31 Août 2010)

Salut,

J'ai un iMac-G5 PPC avec Lepoard. Je compte utiliser Time Machine avec un DD externe connecte en Firewire.
Je voudrais savoir, si en cas de probleme de mon DD interne, je pourrais utiliser la sauvegarde de Time Machine afin de demarrer sur le DD externe?


----------



## Lastrada (31 Août 2010)

La réponse est non. Time Machine ne génère que des sauvegardes non bootable. Pour créer une sauvegarde bootable de ton disque utilise Carbon Copy Cloner (gratuit) ou bien SuperDuper (Payant).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2010)

Donc il faut faire les 2, sauvegarde Time Machine et clone, car malgré tout, Time Machine est bien pratique pour récupérer des fichiers et on aurait tort de ne pas profiter de ses services.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Août 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Mon disque interne a une capacité de 320 Go. Le Finder m'annonce 296 Go utilisé.
> 
> le message suivant :
> "Time Capsule n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde
> ...


Ton Disque Interne a moins de 10% d'espace libre : ce n'est pas le top 

1/ La suite du message aurait été intéressante à lire pour te répondre.
Tu peux essayer de décocher _Avertir lorsque les sauvegardes les plus anciennes sont supprimées_ dans Préférences Système>TM>Options : ça pouvait supprimer le message d'erreur dans Leopard.
Sinon, je réparerais le Disque sur la sparsebundle de la capsule, avec Utilitaire de Disque : c'est long, mais ça ne fait pas de mal.
NB : une Capsule montée en Ethernet ne laisse voir que la dernière sauvegarde : les précédentes ne sont visibles qu'en wifi.

2/ TM a besoin de 20% d'espace libre supplémentaire pour faire son boulot : 247 + 20x247/100.


----------



## Lastrada (31 Août 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ton Disque Interne a moins de 10% d'espace libre : ce n'est pas le top



Reçu mon adjudant. Je viens d'aller acheter deux disques d'un TO  : un pour la TC, l'autre pour l'iMac.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> 1/ La suite du message aurait été intéressante à lire pour te répondre.



De mémoire c'est le message intégral. :rateau:



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu peux essayer de décocher _Avertir lorsque les sauvegardes les plus anciennes sont supprimées_ dans Préférences Système>TM>Options : ça pouvait supprimer le message d'erreur dans Leopard.
> Sinon, je réparerais le Disque sur la sparsebundle de la capsule, avec Utilitaire de Disque : c'est long, mais ça ne fait pas de mal.



Ok. Oui mais non. Ca me stressait, j'ai effacé la TC et j'ai relancé une copie.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> 2/ TM a besoin de 20% d'espace libre supplémentaire pour faire son boulot : 247 + 20x247/100.



Bon à savoir merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Août 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> De mémoire c'est le message intégral. :rateau:


Il y a habituellement un deuxième message, dans une autre fonte, en dessous. :mouais:



Lastrada a dit:


> j'ai effacé la TC et j'ai relancé une copie.


C'est la seconde fois si je comprends bien.
À bientôt, peut-être ? 



Lastrada a dit:


> merci.


Ah, quand même


----------



## kpich (1 Septembre 2010)

kpich a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai un soucis sur mon xserve en raid 5, je doit faire une restauration via TM.
> Mais lors de la restauration il bloque sur l'étape " effacement du volume de restauration"
> + de 48h.



Je reviens sur mon soucis de blocage de TM.
Après vérification de mes disques RAID5 "OK"

Par contre mon dvd est la version 9e36 10.5.4
et mes sauvegardes en version 9J61 10.5.7
Le problème pourrais venir de là ?

*MERCI*


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2010)

kpich a dit:


> Par contre mon dvd est la version 9e36 10.5.4
> et mes sauvegardes en version 9J61 10.5.7
> Le problème pourrais venir de là ?


Non.
Le problème, c'est quand tu veux restaurer une archive 10.6 avec un DVD d'install 10.5. 


Je ne connais rien à XServe, et ne peux te dire comment TM se débrouille avec.

La façon habituelle de dépanner un utilitaire de restauration de TM qui ne veut pas fonctionner,
c'est d'effacer le Disque Interne avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD, 
puis de faire une clean install,
et d'utiliser la migration proposée en fin de clean install (à la fenêtre "Possédez-vous un autre Mac ?", qui fait la migration aussi à partir d'une archive TM).

Mais je ne peux te garantir la man&#339;uvre sur Xserve, encore une fois. 


PS : tu as cliqué sur les liens que je t'ai écrits en bleu et en gras ?


----------



## jeanziano (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de configurer Time Machine pour une sauvegarde sélective??? Je m'explique: j'ai sur mon disque des dossiers qui ne doivent pas être sauvegardé, cela réduirait l'espace utilisé par TM.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## chafpa (2 Septembre 2010)

jeanziano a dit:


> Est-il possible de configurer Time Machine pour une sauvegarde sélective??? Je m'explique: j'ai sur mon disque des dossiers qui ne doivent pas être sauvegardé, cela réduirait l'espace utilisé par TM.


Lors de la configuration, dans "Options", tu exclues tout ce que tu ne veux pas sauvegarder par TM


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Lors de la configuration, dans "Options", tu exclues tout ce que tu ne veux pas sauvegarder par TM


et surtout tout ce qui ne sera pas indispensable lors de la restauration
= indispensable à toi,
mais aussi indispensable au Système.  

(la configuration = dans les Préférences Système > Time Machine, bien sûr)


----------



## chafpa (2 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> (la configuration = dans les Préférences Système > Time Machine, bien sûr)


:rose: J'avais pas précisé  .........


----------



## Lastrada (2 Septembre 2010)

jeanziano a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il possible de configurer Time Machine pour une sauvegarde sélective??? Je m'explique: j'ai sur mon disque des dossiers qui ne doivent pas être sauvegardé, cela réduirait l'espace utilisé par TM.
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Oui








.


----------



## rejane (3 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Natouuu, tu n'as pas lu les dix premières pages de ce sujet...
> 
> 200 Go suffisent : TM ne recopie chaque heure que les fichiers modifiés (= pas les autres), et ne garde qu'une sauvegarde par jour et un jour par semaine (= le reste, il l'efface au fur et à mesure) = pour garder "ad æternam" un fichier dans TM, il faut qu'il ait séjourné au moins une semaine sur ton Mac).


"T.M. ne garde qu'une sauvegarde par jour et un  jour par semaine (= le reste, il l'efface au fur et à mesure)"  
Ce n'est pas le cas chez moi! 

Les sauvegardes s'accumulent et mon DDE de 300 Go s'est rempli quasi totalement; j'ai tout vidé et fermer le T.M.

Je fais les sauvegardes manuellement sur le DDE qu'en bon me semblent. En cas de pépin mon DVD d'installation me suffit

à +


----------



## chafpa (3 Septembre 2010)

rejane a dit:


> "T.M. ne garde qu'une sauvegarde par jour et un  jour par semaine (= le reste, il l'efface au fur et à mesure)"
> Ce n'est pas le cas chez moi!
> 
> Les sauvegardes s'accumulent et mon DDE de 300 Go s'est rempli quasi totalement; j'ai tout vidé et fermer le T.M.


Et pourquoi ?  ......


----------



## rejane (4 Septembre 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Et pourquoi ?  ......



Salut Chafpa,

pour préserver un espace afin de  télécharger des dossiers de dessins animés que l'on me prête pour mon petit fils.

Quand j'ai constaté que Time Machine absorbait petit à petit cet espace disponible j'ai vidé mon DDE  complètement 

Peut-être ai-je mal configuré ce T.M., je croyais qu'à chaque sauvegarde, l'ancienne était effacée. Je suis un cancre en informatique; il faut de "tout" pour faire un monde!

à +


----------



## Goldmember (4 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, sur Time Machine est-il possible de choisir de ne pas faire de sauvegarde incrementielle ? j'aimerais faire un clone de mon Mac mais de manière occasionnelle (tout les 3 mois par exemple).


----------



## chafpa (4 Septembre 2010)

Goldmember a dit:


> Bonjour, sur Time Machine est-il possible de choisir de ne pas faire de sauvegarde incrementielle ? j'aimerais faire un clone de mon Mac mais de manière occasionnelle (tout les 3 mois par exemple).


Euh .... pour faire cela, point besoin de Time Machine 

Tu as d'excellents softs gratuits pour faire un clone de ton Mac :

- http://carbon-copy-cloner-ccc.softonic.fr/mac

Ou en shareware :

- http://superduper.softonic.fr/mac


----------



## Wilde (4 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, je profite de ce topic pour une question (j'ai lu le site osxfacile avant mais ça me semble pas clair) :

Super Duper permet de faire un clone mais en fait si je comprends bien, Time Machine également non (d'une certaine manière)? Time Machine ne permet-il pas -avec le dvd d'OS X alors- de réinstaller tout le système avec un dernier enregistrement fonctionnel (et donc quasi un clone)?

Ou alors je me buse...?
Ou alors j'ai bon mais c'est en fait bcp plus souple/rapide avec super duper.

ps. ai pas encore reçu mon mac mais je me renseigne.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2010)

Time Machine permet de faire une restauration complète de son système via le DVD d'installation, du moment où on a sauvegardé l'intégralité de celui-ci (option par défaut).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2010)

rejane a dit:


> pour préserver un espace afin de  télécharger des dossiers de dessins animés que l'on me prête pour mon petit fils.
> 
> Quand j'ai constaté que Time Machine absorbait petit à petit cet espace disponible j'ai vidé mon DDE  complètement
> 
> Peut-être ai-je mal configuré ce T.M., je croyais qu'à chaque sauvegarde, l'ancienne était effacée.


Tu l'as très bien configurée, 
et les sauvegardes s'effacent au fil du temps, jusqu'à ne garder qu'une sauvegarde par semaine écoulée (relis le panneau des Préférences Système).

Ce que tu n'as pas compris, c'est que Time Machine remplit inexorablement sa partition : elle est faite ainsi
= il te suffit de partitionner ton DDE en deux (une pour TM, l'autre pour les dessins animés) avec Utilitaire de Disque (onglet "Partitionner", sélection de la partition, bouton "+"). 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h04 ----------




Goldmember a dit:


> j'aimerais faire un clone de mon Mac mais de manière occasionnelle (tout les 3 mois par exemple).


Il est déconseillé de laisser passer plus de dix jours d'activité du Mac sans faire de sauvegarde TM
= au-delà de ce délai, tu risques de perdre ta sauvegarde (elle peut se corrompre). 

Donc, fais plutôt des clones : CarbonCopyCloner comme SuperDuper permettent de faire des clones différentiels (ils gardent "en mémoire" les états successifs des clones au fil du temps). 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------




Wilde a dit:


> Time Machine ne permet-il pas -avec le dvd d'OS X alors- de réinstaller tout le système avec un dernier enregistrement fonctionnel (et donc quasi un clone)?


C'est moins qu'un clone, parce que tu ne peux pas démarrer sur une archive TM = il te faut le DVD.

Et c'est plus qu'un clone, parce que tu peux restaurer ton Mac à la date et l'heure que tu veux (en passant par l'utilitaire "Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde" qui est inclus dans le DVD)
 = les clones différentiels sont moins souples, et doivent être activés délibérément et manuellement.


----------



## Average Joe (5 Septembre 2010)

Donc les clones réalisés à partir de SuperDuper ou CCC ne sont pas incrémentiels contrairement aux sauvegardes TM si je comprends bien ? Il ne faut donc en faire qu'en cas de besoin ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Septembre 2010)

Les clones CCC et DS peuvent être incrémentiels = ils ne le sont pas forcément : c'est toi qui choisis.

Et habituellement, on les lance manuellement = il faut y penser (souvent, on ne le fait qu'avant une mise à jour de l'OS, ou une mise à jour de sécurité).


Alors que Time Machine est, par défaut,  incrémentielle et automatisée.


----------



## Average Joe (6 Septembre 2010)

Merci, je vais prochainement faire l'acquisition d'un DD externe de 1To qui s'ajoutera à celui que j'ai déjà pour pouvoir à la fois sauvegarder via TM et cloner via CCC.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Septembre 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> Merci, je vais prochainement faire l'acquisition d'un DD externe de 1To qui s'ajoutera à celui que j'ai déjà pour pouvoir à la fois sauvegarder via TM et cloner via CCC.


Si ce n'est pas encore fait, choisis plutôt deux DDE de taille plus petite : un pour TM, et un pour CCC

= si un DDE crashe, il te restera l'autre ; 
et l'application TM n'aime pas partager son port (usb ou fire-wire) avec un logiciel de clonage (il vaut mieux désactiver TM le temps de cloner sur l'autre partition).


----------



## bibounde5 (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Suite à un crash d'un disque de MacBook blanc (4 mois, c'est pas vieux pour un disque...) j'ai voulu utiliser l'assitant de migration pour récupérer mes données sauvegardées sur un disque externe par Time Machine.

Mon DD externe était partitionné en trois, j'avais configuré TM sur la deuxième partition.

Problème : l'assitant de migration ne m'a affiché que la première partition dans son choix de disques à utiliser pour restaurer des données. Impossible de voir la deuxième partition.

La deuxième partition est bien montée sur le bureau, je peux me promer dedans par l'interface Time Machine "naviguer dans d'autres disques de sauvegarde" mais impossible de la voir dans l'assistant de migration.

Y a-t-il une limite ? Du genre il faut toujours utiliser la première partition d'un disque pour TM ?

Disque Firewire, System 10.6.

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vois deux possibilités :

- ou tu as mal choisi dans Assistant de Migration = tu ne vois que les partitions bootables (ta première partition est un clone ?), et il te faut choisir l'option Disques externes non bootables

- ou ta partition TM est malade = il te faut la réparer avec Utilitaire de Disque (et être patient : c'est long !).


----------



## Average Joe (7 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas encore fait, choisis plutôt deux DDE de taille plus petite : un pour TM, et un pour CCC
> 
> = si un DDE crashe, il te restera l'autre ;
> et l'application TM n'aime pas partager son port (usb ou fire-wire) avec un logiciel de clonage (il vaut mieux désactiver TM le temps de cloner sur l'autre partition).



Est-ce que cela posera problème si les deux disques externes sont branchés en série l'un sur l'autre en FW 800, donc le second branché sur le premier qui est relié à la prise FW 800 du Mac ? Faut-il que l'un des deux soit raccordé à une autre prise, c-à-d USB ?


----------



## bibounde5 (7 Septembre 2010)

(Désolé d'intercaler deux discussions)

@FrançoisMacG :

Merci de ta réponse rapide, je pense qu'il doit y avoir de ça car la 1ère partition est bootable avec un OS X dessus, les autres ne le sont pas.

Mais encore une question : comment fait-on pour l'option "afficher les disques non bootables" dans assistant de migration ? Je n'ai vu aucune option dans les menus... 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Septembre 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> Est-ce que cela posera problème si les deux disques externes sont branchés en série l'un sur l'autre en FW 800, donc le second branché sur le premier qui est relié à la prise FW 800 du Mac ? Faut-il que l'un des deux soit raccordé à une autre prise, c-à-d USB ?


Ça, c'est une colle&#8230; 

Je raccorderais le clone plutôt en USB, 
mais le chaînage FW a encore beaucoup de mystères pour moi.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------




bibounde5 a dit:


> Mais encore une question : comment fait-on pour l'option "afficher les disques non bootables" dans assistant de migration ? Je n'ai vu aucune option dans les menus...


C'est plutôt dans l'Assistant de Migration/Réglages de fin de clean install qu'on a le choix entre disques bootables-Macs et disques externes&#8230; 

Dans l'application Assistant de Migration de 10.6, le chemin est encore d'un autre nom = http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/27921.html


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça, c'est une colle
> 
> Je raccorderais le clone plutôt en USB,
> mais le chaînage FW a encore beaucoup de mystères pour moi.


Après une heure de recherches sur Google, le "daisy-chaining" a toujours autant de mystères pour moi,
mais j'ai constaté que je ne suis pas le seul 

La plupart des (quelques) avis autorisés que j'ai pu lire aboutissent à la même conclusion = ne pas partager le port sur lequel est branchée la partition TM, pour ne pas saturer ce port.
Je n'ai trouvé qu'un seul avis divergent, qui déconseillait de désactiver TM lors d'un clonage.

D'un autre côté, la saturation du port n'apporte que des problèmes intermittents : ça peut fonctionner régulièrement sans anicroche.

Enfin, je n'en ai aucune expérience personnelle puisque je ne lance Time Machine que manuellement,
et je ne la lance jamais pendant un clonage.


----------



## dale cooper (8 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu l'as très bien configurée,
> et les sauvegardes s'effacent au fil du temps, jusqu'à ne garder qu'une sauvegarde par semaine écoulée (relis le panneau des Préférences Système).
> 
> Ce que tu n'as pas compris, c'est que Time Machine remplit inexorablement sa partition : elle est faite ainsi
> = il te suffit de partitionner ton DDE en deux (une pour TM, l'autre pour les dessins animés) avec Utilitaire de Disque (onglet "Partitionner", sélection de la partition, bouton "+").



@FrançoisMacG, sais tu si le partitionnement est possible sur une Time Capsule ?
la Time Capsule ne monte pas dans "Utilitaire de disque", je n'y ai accès que via "Utilitaire d'Airport".
J'aimerai: une partiton par machine (2) et une partition "libre" pour du stockage temporaire.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2010)

dale cooper a dit:


> J'aimerai: une partiton par machine (2) et une partition "libre" pour du stockage temporaire.


Pour partitionner une Capsule, il faut la démonter, et faire sauter la garantie&#8230; 


Si on veut absolument séparer ses éléments stockés ou faire une des sauvegardes ailleurs, on branche un DDE (usb auto-alimenté) à  la Capsule.

Et c'est inutile : chaque Mac va créer son image-disque sparsebundle pour sa sauvegarde Time Machine (= une sparsebundle, c'est étanche), 
et d'autres éléments peuvent coexister pacifiquement à côté des sparsebundles.

Seul inconvénient : les sparsebundles ne s'arrêtent jamais de croître, jusqu'à remplir toute la Capsule.
Mais on a le temps d'y arriver, 
et on peut choisir ce jour-là de repartir de zéro (éventuellement en sauvegardant l'ancienne archive TM sur un autre Disque).


----------



## Average Joe (8 Septembre 2010)

Je me demande jusqu'à quel point un clone est indispensable s'il y a moyen de restaurer le système (par exemple, suite à un remplacement du disque dur interne) au moyen des DVD de SL et des sauvegardes Time Machine ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2010)

Un clone en plus de TM est indispensable parce que TM se corrompt parfois (eh oui, ça arrive, rarement, mais ça arrive),
et parce qu'un DDE, un jour ou l'autre, ça meurt (d'où l'utilité d'avoir deux DDE : un pour TM et un pour le clone), et parfois le même jour que le Mac.

Et c'est plus souple quand on veut réinstaller (ou upgrader) de zéro de façon manuelle : glisser-déposer un élément après l'autre est plus aisé que restaurer, dans ces cas-là.

Et enfin, on peut démarrer sur un clone, et donc réparer son Disque Interne avec tout utilitaire de notre convenance.


Tout ça pour le prix, et avec l'encombrement, d'un second DDE


----------



## todofirst (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Y a t-il un moyen de supprimer toutes les sauvegardes de certaines photos dans iPhoto?

Comme on peut le faire dans d'autres dossiers.

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu lances iPhoto, puis tu Entres dans l'espace intergalactique de TM : 
tu devrais toujours être dans iPhoto, 
alors tu n'auras plus qu'à trouver les photos que tu veux effacer, 
et passer par le clic droit, ou le menu Action (la roue crantée), pour "Effacer toutes les sauvegardes de ".


----------



## todofirst (9 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu lances iPhoto, puis tu Entres dans l'espace intergalactique de TM :
> tu devrais toujours être dans iPhoto,
> ...



Justement non, ce que tu décris est possible dans n'importe quel dossier, mais dans iPhoto il n'y pas de roue crantée et le clic droit laisse apparaitre un petit menu : "*afficher par liste*" ou "*afficher par icone*"
Ah ah ! Mystère et boule de gomme !!! LOL


----------



## syd (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour 

J'ai un petit problème depuis la rentrée : cet été comme je n'étais presque jamais chez moi je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de laisser time machine faire les sauvegardes. J'ai donc accumulé un tas de fichiers depuis le début des vacances, et je me retrouve avec, selon TM, précisément "1 983 204 éléments en cours d'analyse". Le problème c'est que cette analyse me semble "bloquée" : La time capsule ne tourne absolument pas, et l'analyse dure depuis 48h...

Que dois-je faire ? Attendre encore un peu ou faire une opération permettant de forcer la copie des fichiers sur la time capsule ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## todofirst (9 Septembre 2010)

syd a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un petit problème depuis la rentrée : cet été comme je n'étais presque jamais chez moi je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de laisser time machine faire les sauvegardes. J'ai donc accumulé un tas de fichiers depuis le début des vacances, et je me retrouve avec, selon TM, précisément "1 983 204 éléments en cours d'analyse". Le problème c'est que cette analyse me semble "bloquée" : La time capsule ne tourne absolument pas, et l'analyse dure depuis 48h...
> 
> ...



En effet 48h c'est bizarre ! :mouais:
Dans la barre de menu à côté de l'heure, clique sur logo Time Machine, est regarde si il transfère des données.
Si c'est pas le cas, d'après moi il bugge.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2010)

todofirst a dit:


> dans iPhoto il n'y pas de roue crantée et le clic droit laisse apparaitre un petit menu : "*afficher par liste*" ou "*afficher par icone*"


Tu as raison : on peut Restaurer, mais pas effacer. 

Je vais regarder si je trouve la combine pour arriver à effacer seulement quelques clichés,
et je reviens te dire quoi (_je suis un ch'ti_  ).


----------



## syd (9 Septembre 2010)

C'est bien là que j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait 1 983 204 éléments en cours d'analyse. Il n'indique pas de transferts de fichiers, le moniteur ne m'indique pas de gros transferts de données à travers mon réseau local et la time capsule ne tourne absolument pas en ce moment (sauf pour l'imac de mes parents où là time machine marche parfaitement).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2010)

syd a dit:


> cet été comme je n'étais presque jamais chez moi je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de laisser time machine faire les sauvegardes.
> La time capsule ne tourne absolument pas, et l'analyse dure depuis 48h...


Il est vivement déconseillé de dépasser le délai de dix jours d'activité du Mac sans faire de nouvelle sauvegarde TM, sous peine de perdre toutes ses archives. 


Au bout de 48 heures, je crois que tu peux cliquer sur l'item "Interrompre la sauvegarde".
Puis réessaie une seconde fois, pour ne pas avoir trop de regrets.

Quand tu jetteras l'éponge, il te faudra effacer tes anciennes sauvegardes pour pouvoir repartir de zéro,
plutôt en mettant la sparsebundle (démontée) des sauvegardes de ton Mac à la Corbeille, 
et pas  en effaçant tout le contenu de la Capsule avec Utilitaire Airport (que tes parents gardent leur sparsebundle).


Désolé, je n'ai rien d'autre à te proposer : c'est l'aboutissement habituel quand TM bloque après être restée trop longtemps au repos.


----------



## syd (9 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il est vivement déconseillé de dépasser le délai de dix jours d'activité du Mac sans faire de nouvelle sauvegarde TM, sous peine de perdre toutes ses archives.
> 
> 
> Au bout de 48 heures, je crois que tu peux cliquer sur l'item "Interrompre la sauvegarde".
> ...



C'est bien ce que je pensais. Merci de m'avoir répondu aussi vite


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2010)

syd a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pensais.


Relis mon post tel que je l'ai édité : tu m'as répondu avant que je ne le corrige

= ne va pas effacer aussi les sauvegardes de tes parents !


----------



## badboyprod (10 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vais être honnête et avouer que je n'ai pas regardé les 137 pages tu topic. J'en appelle donc à votre clémence si la question a déjà été posée.

J'envisage d'acheter un Mac Mini pour l'utiliser à 80% comme media center et à 20% comme ordinateur.
Je souhaite donc le brancher à ma télé, et lui installer une application serveur à fin de pouvoir accéder à mes photos, ma musique et mes vidéos de n'importe où dans le monde.
Je possède aujourd'hui deux disques durs externes. 
- 1To
- 500Go
Je souhaite relier les deux DD aux Mac Mini.
Sur le 500Go, je souhaiterais stocker photos, vidéos et bibliothèque iTunes (Je ne suis pas un très gros consommateur et aujourd'hui tout cumuler je dois avoir 40Go de données)
Le 1To j'aimerais l'utiliser pour sauvegarder les 500Go du premier DD, plus les 350Go du Mac Mini.
Question, puis je donc faire deux sauvegarde Time Machine sur le DD de 1To?
A savoir une partie de 500Go pour le Mac Mini, et une partie pour le DD?
Est-ce que time machine sera capable de gérer aussi la sauvegarde du DD de 500 vers la partition du DD de 1To? Si non, y aurait-il une solution?

Merci!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as raison : on peut Restaurer, mais pas effacer.
> 
> Je vais regarder si je trouve la combine pour arriver à effacer seulement quelques clichés



Réponse catégorique d'une pointure des Apple Discussions 

= il est impossible de n'effacer que les sauvegardes de quelques photos dans le package iPhotoLibrary,
que ce soit avec TM, un soft tiers, ou même le Terminal
= on efface tout le package, ou rien. :rateau:


La question n'avait, d'après mes recherches, jamais été posée sur les Discussions au cours de ces vingt derniers mois !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------




badboyprod a dit:


> Question, puis je donc faire deux sauvegarde Time Machine sur le DD de 1To?


Par défaut, Time Machine sauvegarde le contenu de toutes les partitions de Disques externes connectés au Mac qui contient l'application,
pourvu que ces partitions soient formatées en Mac OS étendu (et qu'elles ne soient pas délibérément exclues dans les Préférences Système).

Mais tu n'auras qu'une sauvegarde, qui contiendra les éléments des deux Disques (Mac Mini 350 et DDE 500).

Autre remarque : la taille du Disque qui contient les sauvegardes de TM doit être de 1,5 à 3 fois la taille des données présentes sur les disques qui sont sauvegardés
= le To risque d'être assez vite plein.


Après, il y a la question de ce que tu appelles l'application serveur, où je suis parfaitement incompétent.


----------



## badboyprod (10 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse François.

Donc si je fais en sorte de que Time Machine sauvegarde uniquement le Mac Mini sur la partition de 500Go du disque de 1To, y-a-t'il une solution alternative sans passer par time machine, pour sauvegarder (en RAID peut être) mon second DD de 500Go sur la partition de 500Go du 1To? Un programme quelque conque ou autre?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2010)

Il est conseillé de n'utiliser la partition de sauvegarde TM que pour les sauvegardes TM (ne serait-ce que parce que, parfois, on est amené à effacer toute la partition TM).

Si le disque 1 To est trop petit, il te faudra à penser à lui adjoindre un petit frère

Tu peux cloner (CarbonCopyCloner, SuperDuper), ou synchroniser (SyncTwoFolders, ChronoSync) si tu ne veux pas utiliser Time Machine pour tout sauvegarder.
Ou passer par un RAID en miroir.


----------



## sconie (16 Septembre 2010)

Est-ce-que TimeMachine marche aussi sur un disque dur externe USB et partitionné ? 
Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2010)

sconie a dit:


> Est-ce-que TimeMachine marche aussi sur un disque dur externe USB et partitionné ?


Oui.
Et si la partition n'est pas en Mac OS étendu, TM la reformatera à son premier lancement.

Le tout est que la partition soit de taille suffisante.

Et que ton clone (si tu en as un) soit sur un autre DDE.


----------



## fatbeatslice (20 Septembre 2010)

bonjour à tous!

voila après quelque bugs avec logic pro , j'ai décidé de réstaurer à partir d'un point de sauvegarde time machine , je selectionne donc la date voulue, je clique sur réstaurer, il copie/colle le tout, apres 30 min , c'est fait! , je redémarre 

et la , tout est "a zero" j'ai tout mes fichiers , tout mes applications , mais tout mes instruments virtuels sont en mode démo , mes préferences d'utilisateur sont partie (fond d'ecran de base, dock de base ) 

et firefox, plus d'historique, plus de marque page RIEN

quelqu'un a t'il une idée d'ou vient le problème? dois-je tenter de re réstaurer a partir d'un point de sauvegarde? car réinstaller TOUTE mes license , clé etc, va me prendre un temps fou!


merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Est-ce le bon DVD d'install ?
= pour 10.6, il faut le DVD Snow Leopard (et pas forcément le DVD d'origine du Mac, qui serait en 10.5).


Après, j'irais d'abord voir ce qui a été sauvegardé dans TM avant de restaurer à nouveau

= la disparition des Préférences du compte et des clés de logiciels me fait penser à une exclusion de tout ou partie de la Bibliothèque du compte.


Si les archives de TM comprennent bien cette Bibliothèque, cela vaudrait la peine de Réparer le Disque sur la partition de TM, avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du Mac : 
c'est long, mais cela me semble indispensable avant de tenter une seconde restauration (plutôt à partir d'une autre date).


Et si la seconde restauration de la Bibliothèque flanche, je conseillerais de d'abord installer l'OS X avec le DVD d'install,
puis de migrer les données TM à la page "Possédez-vous un autre Mac ?".


----------



## fatbeatslice (20 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce le bon DVD d'install ?
> = pour 10.6, il faut le DVD Snow Leopard (et pas forcément le DVD d'origine du Mac, qui serait en 10.5).
> ...



je n'ai pas utiliser de DVD pour la restauration (disque dur externe en FW ou les sauvegarde sont stocké ) cependant le dvd que j'ai estle 10.6

si la bibliothèque a été ignorer, puis-je aller dans time machine,selectionner uniquement la bibliothèque a copier?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Septembre 2010)

fatbeatslice a dit:


> je n'ai pas utiliser de DVD pour la restauration


Comment as-tu fait ?


----------



## fatbeatslice (20 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Comment as-tu fait ?



j'ai été dans le menu time machine , "entrer dans time machine" , pris une date ( 16 septembre pour info  ) et j'ai cliquer sur restaurer , et il s'est mis a copier / coller les elements de la sauvegarde... 

a la vue de ton étonnement , cela ne dois pas être la bonne methode


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Septembre 2010)

On ne restaure avec le bouton _Restaurer_ que quelques éléments, pas tout le contenu de son Mac ! 

Redémarre sur ton DVD d'install,
va dans les Utilitaires (dans la barre des menus en haut de l'écran),
efface ton Mac avec Utilitaire de Disque,
et passe par l'utilitaire "Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde" pour restaurer ton Mac à une date antérieure à ton cafouillage.

Quand tu redémarreras pour la première fois sur ton Mac restauré, 
désactive Time Machine (dans ses Préférences Système) le temps que Spotlight réindexe tout le nouveau contenu de ton Mac,
et répare les permissions.


----------



## fatbeatslice (20 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On ne restaure avec le bouton _Restaurer_ que quelques éléments, pas tout le contenu de son Mac !
> 
> Redémarre sur ton DVD d'install,
> va dans les Utilitaires (dans la barre des menus en haut de l'écran),
> ...



effectivement,ça marche quand même vachement mieux!  

un grand merci à toi !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Septembre 2010)

Impec !


----------



## tombom (20 Septembre 2010)

[un de sauvé grace aux sauvegardes... un !]


----------



## Wilde (22 Septembre 2010)

bonsoir, 2 questions rapides concernant Time Machine :

1. Imaginons que mon iMac soit détruit (attaque nucléaire) ou volé et que par miracle mon dde TM soit sauvé des eaux comme Moïse : si j'achète un autre mac (pro ou imac), ma sauvegarde sera-t-elle valable sur ce nouveau pc? Je pourrai y récupérer mes logs, photo et musique sans soucis?

2. Lors d'une nouvelle installation de Mac OS via DVd Install + documents TM, les clés des soft, mot de passe, favoris internet sont-il sauvegardés?

3. J'ai pour l'instant 300Go d'occupés sur 1To pour mon disque interne iMac. Et un Lacie 500Go en dde pour l'instant. Est-ce suffisant pour TM.

4. Je compte acheter un second dde de 1To pour faire un clone via CCC, vous me conseiller quoi comme DDE, avec quelle connectique, firewire vraiment nécessaire?

Il y a une différence entre un dde portable alimenté par usb et un autre alimenté par secteur à par peut être la taille? 

5. D'avance,

6. Merci!


----------



## HmJ (22 Septembre 2010)

Wilde a dit:


> bonsoir, 2 questions rapides concernant Time Machine :
> 
> 1. Imaginons que mon iMac soit détruit (attaque nucléaire) ou volé et que par miracle mon dde TM soit sauvé des eaux comme Moïse : si j'achète un autre mac (pro ou imac), ma sauvegarde sera-t-elle valable sur ce nouveau pc? Je pourrai y récupérer mes logs, photo et musique sans soucis?
> 
> ...



1. Non, la sauvegarde est adaptee a une machine specifique en mode systeme, mais rien ne t'empeche de recuperer a la mano tous les fichiers/dossiers que tu veux

2. Si restauration sur machine identique, oui, la machine est completement fonctionnelle comme avant

3. C'est suffisant pour le moment, a toi de voir combien de temps tu veux garder en memoire. Perso je genere 30-50 Go de donnees par mois, en moyenne. A toi de voir selon ton usage.

4. Perso je passe par un rack externe, un Voyager Q sur lequel je plugge tous les DD que je veux, 2.5 comme 3.5". Ma TM du moment est sur un WD Green de 2 To, de quoi voir venir. Et lorsqu'il sera plein, je le dupliquerai et l'archiverai loin de chez moi, au cas ou un vol/incendie arrive. J'ai deja archive un DD de 640 Go et 1 To comme ca et je me sens rassure 

5. Je prefere les disques avec leur propre alimentation : au format 3.5" ils sont plus gros et moins chers. Et si deficience du port USB, moins de probleme que si l'alimentation passe aussi dessus. Sinon pas de probleme entre les deux systemes.


***********


Maintenant, mes questions  Sur mon DD de TM, j'ai les sauvegardes de 2 systemes : Mac Mini puis iMac. Le Mac Mini n'est plus utilise, je pensais que lorsque l'iMac ferait ses propres sauvegardes il compresserait egalement les donnees du Mac Mini (en gros, j'ai les sauvegardes hebdo du Mini puis les quotidiennes, jusqu'a juillet 2010, date a laquelle j'ai eteint mon Mini pour le donner a la famille). Depuis, l'iMac fait ses sauvegardes, efface ses vieilles sauvegardes quotidiennes apres un mois pour ne garder que les hebdo, mais il ne touche pas a celles du Mini.

Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de forcer le nettoyage des vieilles sauvegardes du Mini, sans avoir a le rallumer ? Est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'effacer la partie des sauvegardes affectees au Mini, puisqu'il n'y a aucune base commune avec celles de l'iMac (scinder les parties Mac Mini et iMac) ? Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Septembre 2010)

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec HmJ :


Wilde a dit:


> 1. si j'achète un autre mac (pro ou imac), ma sauvegarde sera-t-elle valable sur ce nouveau pc? Je pourrai y récupérer mes logs, photo et musique sans soucis?
> 
> 2. Lors d'une nouvelle installation de Mac OS via DVd Install + documents TM, les clés des soft, mot de passe, favoris internet sont-il sauvegardés?
> 
> ...


1. Tu pourras tout récupérer, en passant par la fenêtre "Possédez-vous un autre Mac ?" en fin de clean install sur le nouveau Mac (avec l'Assistant de Migration/Réglages).
Il est vivement déconseillé de récupérer quoi que ce soit "a la mano" dans une archive TM, surtout vers un autre Mac : gros problèmes de permissions en vue&#8230;
L'utilitaire du DVD d'install "Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde" est conçu pour restaurer son Mac d'origine, pas pour migrer sur un autre Mac.

2. Si tu n'as pas fait d'exclusions particulières dans ton dossier d'Utilisateur, tu retrouveras tous tes paramètres et données perso.

3. 500 Go pour 300 Go de données, c'est le minimum : TM va assez vite effacer les plus anciennes sauvegardes.
Si tu penses remplir ton Disque Interne, prévois un DDE de 1,5 à 2 To&#8230;

4. Fire-wire est plus rapide qu'usb, mais pas indispensable.

5. Je préfère un auto-alimenté pour TM ou un clone : ça évite quelques gags, 
mais ça peut fonctionner en alimenté par le port usb.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h09 ----------




HmJ a dit:


> Sur mon DD de TM, j'ai les sauvegardes de 2 systemes : Mac Mini puis iMac. Le Mac Mini n'est plus utilise, je pensais que lorsque l'iMac ferait ses propres sauvegardes il compresserait egalement les donnees du Mac Mini


Ouvre ta partition Time Machine, 
et tu trouveras un dossier Backups.backupd qui contient lui-même un dossier au nom du Mac Mini et un dossier au nom de l'iMac : aucun des deux dossiers ne peut écraser l'autre,

mais tu peux mettre à la Corbeille celui des deux dossiers dont tu veux te débarrasser,
et vider la Corbeille.


----------



## HmJ (22 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ouvre ta partition Time Machine,
> et tu trouveras un dossier Backups.backupd qui contient lui-même un dossier au nom du Mac Mini et un dossier au nom de l'iMac : aucun des deux dossiers ne peut écraser l'autre,
> 
> mais tu peux mettre à la Corbeille celui des deux dossiers dont tu veux te débarrasser,
> et vider la Corbeille.



Tu peux effacer a la mano sous le repertoire Backups.backupd ? Great ! Mais a ton avis, lorsque je n'aurai plus d'espace vide, quel sera le comportement :


les plus anciens backup de iMac seront effaces, meme s'ils sont plus recents que ceux de Mac Mini ?
les plus anciens backup de Mac Mini seront effaces ?
Muchas gracias


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Septembre 2010)

Si tu vires à la Corbeille le sous-dossier du Mac Mini, tu n'auras plus de backups Mac Mini
= toute la partition (= tout le dossier Backups.backupd) sera attribuée à l'iMac.


Si tu laisses le sous-dossier du MacMini en place, tu pourras toujours accéder à ses sauvegardes,
mais l'espace disponible pour les sauvegardes de l'iMac en sera amputé d'autant,
et quand la partition sera pleine, la Time Machine de l'iMac va effacer les plus anciennes sauvegardes de l'iMac, sans jamais toucher à celles du MacMini.


C'es plus clair ?


----------



## HmJ (22 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si tu vires à la Corbeille le sous-dossier du Mac Mini, tu n'auras plus de backups Mac Mini
> = toute la partition (= tout le dossier Backups.backupd) sera attribuée à l'iMac.
> 
> 
> ...



Oui c'est clair. Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que les sauvegardes quotidiennes anciennes du Mini ne soient pas effacees, tout comme le sont celles de l'iMac. Ce qui veut dire aussi que les sauvegardes du Mini resteront telles quelles ad vitam eternam, alors que celles de l'iMac seront regulierement expurgees pour faire face au manque de place


----------



## Arlequin (22 Septembre 2010)

Bon, je reviens un peu à la charge concernant le changement du disque dur interne, au cas où il y aurait du nouveau

j'explique: 

j'utilise Time Machine et Carbon Copy Cloner

TM me sers surtout à récupérer des fichiers effacés malencontreusement, c'est simple rapide et efficace, et c'est pour ça qu'il a été conçu amha

CCC me sers au moins deux fois par semaine pur cloner l'intégralité de mon DDi sur deux DDe (on n'est jamais trop prudents)

En cas de crash (du DDi ou du laptop, je parle d'expérience),  j'ai un DDe prêt à fonctionner ! Car pour moi, l'important est de reprendre mon travail le plus rapidement possible ! 

Mais là où cela coince, c'est que TM ne daigne pas continuer ses sauvegardes puisque le DDi a changé, il faut tout reprendre depuis le début et 350Go, c'est long à sauver ! Idem si je prends un DDi vide, je n'ai pas envie de me retaper une install en X.6.1 puis les MAJ jusqu'en X.6.4, puis rapatriement via TM

Un astuce sous Léo permettait, pour les amateurs de mains dans le cambouis, de changer l'UUID du nouveau disque, mais cela ne fonctionne plus sous SL

Y a 'il eu du nouveau depuis ? 
Qqun est il dans le même cas que moi ? 

Merci

Bonne journée


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Septembre 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui c'est clair. Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que les sauvegardes quotidiennes anciennes du Mini ne soient pas effacees, tout comme le sont celles de l'iMac. Ce qui veut dire aussi que les sauvegardes du Mini resteront telles quelles ad vitam eternam, alors que celles de l'iMac seront regulierement expurgees pour faire face au manque de place


Non, ce n'est pas encore clair pour toi ! 

C'est seulement l'application Time Machine du MacMini qui peut faire le nettoyage des anciennes sauvegardes quotidiennes (lors de sauvegardes ultérieures)
= si tu ne branches plus jamais le Mac Mini sur le Disque TM, il n'y aura jamais de nettoyage, et les sauvegardes du Mini resteront telles quelles ad vitam æternam

= il aurait fallu faire le ménage à la main dans l'espace intergalactique avant d'éloigner le MacMini (au-delà de dix jours, tu risques de corrompre la sauvegarde) : c'est maintenant trop tard, et il te faut désormais ou garder toutes les sauvegardes MacMini, ou effacer tout le sous-dossier MacMini.


----------



## HmJ (22 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas encore clair pour toi !
> 
> C'est seulement l'application Time Machine du MacMini qui peut faire le nettoyage des anciennes sauvegardes quotidiennes (lors de sauvegardes ultérieures)
> = si tu ne branches plus jamais le Mac Mini sur le Disque TM, il n'y aura jamais de nettoyage, et les sauvegardes du Mini resteront telles quelles ad vitam æternam
> ...



Oui oui oui, je t'avais bien lu. Et je trouve donc que je ne comprends pas que l'application TM ne soit pas capable de gerer cela. Enfin bon, TM n'est pas si mal fait puisque, comme tu le dis, je peux effacer selectivement les sauvegardes d'une machine, voire les dossiers/repertoires qui n'auraient pas besoin de restauration.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Mais là où cela coince, c'est que TM ne daigne pas continuer ses sauvegardes puisque le DDi a changé, il faut tout reprendre depuis le début et 350Go, c'est long à sauver ! Idem si je prends un DDi vide, je n'ai pas envie de me retaper une install en X.6.1 puis les MAJ jusqu'en X.6.4, puis rapatriement via TM
> 
> Un astuce sous Léo permettait, pour les amateurs de mains dans le cambouis, de changer l'UUID du nouveau disque, mais cela ne fonctionne plus sous SL
> 
> Y a 'il eu du nouveau depuis ?


En cas de changement du Disque Interne, je conseille de se résoudre 
ou à repartir de zéro sur une partition TM vide (quitte à déplacer les anciennes archives sur un autre DDE, ou à utiliser un nouveau DDE), 
ou à accepter que la première sauvegarde du nouveau Disque Interne soit complète et non incrémentielle.

Il y a moyen de bidouiller aussi en 10.6, mais les Apple Discussions refusent de donner la recette qui n'est pas simple à mettre en &#339;uvre et mène à la cata en cas de fausse man&#339;uvre = http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=10947839&#10947839


Restaurer l'archive TM du précédent Disque Interne passe par l'Assistant de Migration/Réglages qui est proposé en fin de clean install sur le nouveau Disque Interne, à la fenêtre "Possédez-vous un autre Mac ?", 
sans avoir besoin de créer un Compte ou de faire la Combo 10.6.4.

La restauration d'un clone est plus rapide = elle évite la réindexation Spotlight et la re-création de tous les Caches de la racine au premier démarrage sur un HD restauré à partir de TM, 
et elle conserve toutes les ACL personnelles qu'on aurait pu paramétrer dans le premier HD.


Ça t'aide à y voir plus clair ?




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------




HmJ a dit:


> TM n'est pas si mal fait puisque, comme tu le dis, je peux effacer selectivement les sauvegardes d'une machine, voire les dossiers/repertoires qui n'auraient pas besoin de restauration.


TM est même bien faite, puisqu'elle ne peut toucher qu'à la sauvegarde du Mac sur lequel elle est lancée : ça évite bien des ennuis sur les sauvegardes d'autres Macs&#8230;

(j'écris "elle" = c'est une Machine, et pas un machin  )


----------



## HmJ (22 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> (j'écris "elle" = c'est une Machine, et pas un machin  )



Ou *un* programme


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Septembre 2010)

Calculette, Capture, Console et Time Machine : les quatre mousquetaires.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En cas de changement du Disque Interne, je conseille de se résoudre
> ou à repartir de zéro sur une partition TM vide (quitte à déplacer les anciennes archives sur un autre DDE, ou à utiliser un nouveau DDE),
> ou à accepter que la première sauvegarde du nouveau Disque Interne soit complète et non incrémentielle.



Bonjour François

question "résolution" j'ai déjà donné, par obligation 
J'ai pris la décision de repartir à zéro, et pour l'instant, je n'ai pas eu de soucis, mais c'est tout de même dommage de perdre cette fabuleuse fonction de récupération temporelle :rose:



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il y a moyen de bidouiller aussi en 10.6, mais les Apple Discussions refusent de donner la recette qui n'est pas simple à mettre en uvre et mène à la cata en cas de fausse manuvre = http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=10947839&#10947839



damned

et c'est bien mon propos que de m'étonner de la difficulté de la chose. Une fois de plus:  tout est beau ... tant que ça marche 




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Restaurer l'archive TM du précédent Disque Interne passe par l'Assistant de Migration/Réglages qui est proposé en fin de clean install sur le nouveau Disque Interne, à la fenêtre "Possédez-vous un autre Mac ?",
> sans avoir besoin de créer un Compte ou de faire la Combo 10.6.4.


 
ah bon ? la restauration de TM prend également en compte les MAJ de l'Os  ... j'ignorais




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La restauration d'un clone est plus rapide = elle évite la réindexation Spotlight et la re-création de tous les Caches de la racine au premier démarrage sur un HD restauré à partir de TM,
> et elle conserve toutes les ACL personnelles qu'on aurait pu paramétrer dans le premier HD.



et c'est d'autant plus rapide que je ne clone pas une seconde fois ! Je me sers du clone de sauvegarde comme nouveau DDi 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça t'aide à y voir plus clair ?



non, pas vraiment

j'en suis toujours au même point, mais je te remercie une fois de plus de t'être penché sur le problème 

Je pense ouvrir un fil séparé, car il faut avouer que ce fil "central" devient un peu fourre tout et l'on s'y perd aisément ... si la modération n'y vois pas d'inconvénient, of course

à+


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour Arlequin,

On attend toujours la migration automatisée de TM sur un nouveau Disque Interne (l'UUID) 
= 10.6 n'a apporté que l'automatisation en cas de changement de carte-mère (l'adresse MAC).
Ce sera peut-être pour 10.7 ? 




Arlequin a dit:


> c'est tout de même dommage de perdre cette fabuleuse fonction de récupération temporelle


On la perd si on laisse faire 
= en clonant la "vieille" sauvegarde TM sur un autre DDE, ou en lançant un nouveau DDE avec le nouveau DDI, on garde la possibilité de restaurer de vieux éléments, avec la fonction _Parcourir d'autres disques Time Machine_ : bon, d'accord, ça oblige à acheter deux disques au lieu d'un :hein:



Arlequin a dit:


> ah bon ? la restauration de TM prend également en compte les MAJ de l'Os


Oui, l'Assistant de Migration/Réglages fait le même boulot que l'utilitaire _Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde_ : il restaure d'un coup tout le contenu de l'archive TM sur l'OS X du DVD d'install
= la migration se fait à la fin de l'écriture de l'OS X du DVD, et l'utilitaire lance d'abord l'installation.mpkg puis restaure dans la foulée.

Non si tu réinstalles et que tu crées un Compte : Assistant de Migration.app ne restaurera alors que les fragments autres que le Système.


----------



## HmJ (24 Septembre 2010)

Aller, un dernier post sur ce fil, pour dire que Time Machine, que j'apprecie beaucoup, a decidement bien evolue depuis sa sortie dans Leopard 10.5. Je fais suite a mes messages precedents pour y repondre 

Rappel : j'avais un Mac Mini (MM), puis a l'achat de mon iMac (iM) j'ai voulu migrer la TM de mon MM sur un gros DD de 2 To qui sert egalement de TM a mon iM. Histoire d'envoyer l'ancien DD en lieu sur, et je pensais naivement que la mecanique de TM purgeait tous les jeux de sauvegarde de toutes les machines de la meme facon.

Depuis je n'utilise plus mon MM et je regrettais donc que l'iM ne soit pas capable, comme il le fait pour ses propres sauvegardes, de purger egalement celles du MM.

Mais c'est la que decidement Apple a sensiblement ameliore les choses. Si l'interface de TM reste simplissime, voire simpliste, en fait on peut toujours, a la mano, effacer une sauvegarde entiere, soit au niveau de la machine (= tous les backups de mon MM), soit par jeu (= la sauvegarde 2010-07-30-071234 par exemple). C'est comme cela que j'ai pu effacer un par un la vingtaine de jeux de sauvegarde quotidienne du dernier mois de mon MM, tout en gardant simplement a chaque fois une sauvegarde hebdo, comme l'aurait fait la TM de mon MM si je l'avais branche aujourd'hui.

Ce que je ne savais pas non plus, c'est qu'au sein de TM, une fois l'application lancee, on peut decider de retirer les elements choisis du jeu de sauvegarde en cours, voire de tous les jeux de sauvegarde. Tres utile : dans mon cas j'ai une base iTunes de 300 Go, mettons que j'ai 100 Go de musique "Rock alternative" que je passe a "rock" : cela reproduira 100 Go de sauvegardes, ce qui diminuera d'autant les donnees a mettre dans TM avant qu'elle ne soit pleine.

Je choisis donc par exemple de purger de tous mes jeux de sauvegarde le repertoire *Macintosh HD/Users/Moi/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media/Music* sans grand interet historique puisque TM va tout rearchiver dans la foulee, et par contre je vais garder en memoire plus longtemps les plus anciennes versions de mes documents, de mes photos, de mes bases de donnees...

J'espere que ce n'est pas trop confus, je sais que TM n'est pas apprecie par tout le monde, mais une fois que l'on connait ses limites je trouve que c'est un outil simple et extraordinaire. Et fiable dans mon cas


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour Arlequin,



bonjour François



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On attend toujours la migration automatisée de TM sur un nouveau Disque Interne (l'UUID)



voilà, nous sommes d'accord 




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ..._Parcourir d'autres disques Time Machine_ : bon, d'accord, ça oblige à acheter deux disques au lieu d'un :hein:



il serai temps que je lise le manuel :rateau:

Bonne journée

@HMJ: salut 

Toutafé d'accord avec toi ! 
Je ne dis pas que TM est mauvais, je l'apprécie au quotidien, mais ce "manque" est tout de même très regrettable

Bonne journée


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Septembre 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> J'espere que ce n'est pas trop confus


Ce qui pourrait prêter à confusion, c'est ton "a la mano"

= on n'efface JAMAIS rien à la main dans une sauvegarde TM en passant par le Finder 

= on efface ce qu'on veut en passant par l'espace intergalactique de TM, 
et en utilisant le menu Action (la roue crantée) de la barre d'outils de la fenêtre de navigation dans Time Machine. 



Sinon, oui, TM est une superbe chose, vraiment très bien pensée, et à qui il ne manque plus grand chose pour être optimale.


----------



## HmJ (24 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce qui pourrait prêter à confusion, c'est ton "a la mano"
> 
> = on n'efface JAMAIS rien à la main dans une sauvegarde TM en passant par le Finder
> 
> ...



Eh bien, comment tu effaces l'integralite des sauvegardes d'une machine, ou bien encore selectivement 2010-07-30-071234 pour reprendre mon exemple ? Dans les deux cas je suis passe par le Finder, et j'ai reverifie quatre fois qu'aucun lien n'etait rompu ni que ce qui aurait du rester archive l'etait encore.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Septembre 2010)

Mon Imac était sous 10.6, avec sa sauvegarde TM, pour des raisons de compatibilité avec ma nouvelle Imprimante Minolta je dois repasser sous 10.5.

Malheureusement je ne peux pas restaurer ma sauvergarde TM.... une fois 10.5 installé

Comment faire pour récuperer mes données (documents, bibliothèque Itunes et Iphoto) depuis la Time Capsule ?

Par avance merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Septembre 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Dans les deux cas je suis passe par le Finder, et j'ai reverifie quatre fois qu'aucun lien n'etait rompu ni que ce qui aurait du rester archive l'etait encore.


Tu as eu de la chance 
= je lancerais une Réparation du Disque sur la partition TM, ou tout de suite, ou plus tard (= le jour où j'aurais un problème avec TM).




HmJ a dit:


> Eh bien, comment tu effaces l'integralite des sauvegardes d'une machine, ou bien encore selectivement 2010-07-30-071234 pour reprendre mon exemple ?


Tu entres dans l'espace intergalactique, et tu vas à une date antérieure :

- si tu veux supprimer la sauvegarde d'un élément à une date ou à toutes les dates, tu sélectionnes l'élément, 
et dans le menu Action (la roue crantée, dans la barre d'outils), tu choisis _Supprimer la copie de sauvegarde_  ou _Supprimer toutes les sauvegardes de "élément"_ ;

- si tu veux supprimer la sauvegarde d'une heure et date précises, tu ne sélectionnes aucun élément dans la fenêtre de cette sauvegarde, 
tu cliques sur la roue crantée, et tu choisis _Supprimer la copie de sauvegarde _.

Là, tu es sûr de n'avoir rien rompu dans les liens matériels de TM. 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------




Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Malheureusement je ne peux pas restaurer ma sauvegarde TM.... une fois 10.5 installé
> 
> Comment faire pour récuperer mes données (documents, bibliothèque Itunes et Iphoto) depuis la Time Capsule ?


D'après ce que je sais, c'est quand on a activé TM en 10.6, et réalisé au moins une sauvegarde en 10.6, qu'on ne peut plus restaurer en 10.5

= si ta mise à niveau est récente, tu peux détruire les dates des sauvegardes en 10.6 (en passant par la roue crantée, comme je viens tout juste de l'expliquer), et ensuite simplement effacer ton disque interne et utiliser l'utilitaire _Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde_ dans le DVD d'install Leopard 
(je ferais ça sous couvert d'un clone préalable) ;

= si ta mise à niveau est ancienne, après clone + effacement du disque interne + réinstallation de 10.5 (avec les mêmes nom et mot de passe sur le Compte qu'à l'origine) et mises à jour, 
tu devrais pouvoir restaurer tes données une par une en passant par le bouton _Restaurer_ (si tu as poursuivi les sauvegardes 10.6 à la suite des 10.5),
ou en passant par l'item _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ de l'icône TM du Dock, puis par la roue crantée (qui te propose de _Restaurer l'élément_) : 
tu devras peut-être alors fournir ton nom abrégé et ton mot de passe 10.5, voire modifier ensuite les permissions des éléments restaurés en t'ajoutant en lecture+écriture.


Bref, rien de très simple = attendre une mise à jour des pilotes Minolta pour 10.6 serait plus simple&#8230;


----------



## HmJ (24 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as eu de la chance
> = je lancerais une Réparation du Disque sur la partition TM, ou tout de suite, ou plus tard (= le jour où j'aurais un problème avec TM).
> 
> 
> ...



Oh... Pas vue la roue crantee  Compris l'astuce pour effacer une sauvegarde complete, je ferai ca la prochaine fois


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Septembre 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Oh... Pas vue la roue crantee


Il faut parfois l'y mettre (= personnaliser la Présentation de la barre d'outils du Finder avant d'Entrer dans TM).


----------



## Average Joe (24 Septembre 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Mon Imac était sous 10.6, avec sa sauvegarde TM, pour des raisons de compatibilité avec ma nouvelle Imprimante Minolta je dois repasser sous 10.5.
> 
> Malheureusement je ne peux pas restaurer ma sauvergarde TM.... une fois 10.5 installé



Es-tu sûr qu'il n'existe pas de pilote à jour pour Snow Leopard ? Si c'est une nouvelle imprimante, elle devrait permettre ça... Regarde avant si elle n'est pas présente (ou un modèle approchant) dans la liste des imprimantes intégrée.

J'ai une imprimante plus ancienne. Au début, seule l'impression fonctionnait avec SL, il manquait la fonction scan depuis l'imprimante elle-même. Finalement, après échanges de mails avec le fabricant (Canon), celui-ci m'a envoyé une mise à jour du pilote ce qui m'a permis de m'n servir comme avant


----------



## Wilde (24 Septembre 2010)

Au fait avec la migration de MacG j'ai pas eu l'occasion de remercier François et HmJ pour leurs conseils!

Dont acte 

Reçu un quadra Lacie 1To ce jour et première sauvegarde TM de 350Go il y a 4 heures. superbement déroulée (et rapidement) et vraiment un joli bijoux ce soft intégré. Bon maintenant que je connais je sais pas si j'en aurai l'utilité dans la mesure où comme dit plus haut, j'ai l'impression que TM est davantage fait pour récupéré une ancienne version de fichier ou un ficheir effacer qu'autre chose.

Et étant donné que je réfléchis toujours à 2 fois avant d'effacer 

Soit, en attendant, ça me fait quand même une sorte de clone si jamais je crashe mon engin.

demain clone avec ccc pour voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Wilde (25 Septembre 2010)

Hum, encore moi,

Question que je me posais également sous Windows : cela pose-t-il quelconque soucis de laisser le dde branché et actif (non éjecter donc) à la fermeture de la machine?

Genre à l'ouverture de Mac OS y-a-t-il un risque que je perde du temsp au boot parce que le système a remarqué qu'il y a le dde qui est déjà sous tension?

Pas de risque de perte de données en éteignant le pc avec le dde non éjecté?

Valà, c'est un peu HS mais je ne souhaitais pas ouvrir un sujet pour si peu.

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Septembre 2010)

Quand tu éteins ou mets en veille ton Mac 10.6, le Système démonte automatiquement les DDE connectés (la lumière bleue du Quadra clignote 2-3 fois) : quelques secondes après, tu peux éteindre le DDE.

Quand le Mac se réveille, il lance d'abord ton interface, puis il monte les Volumes connectés (la lumière bleue clignote plus longtemps) 
= le boot n'est pas retardé.


----------



## sto (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous

depuis deux jours TM m'annonce que l'espace libre restant sur mon HHD externe de 1To est trop petit pour faire une sauvegarde 



Je pensais que TM detruisait les plus ancienne sauvegarde afin de pouvoir liberer de la place pour les nouvelles 

est ce faux ?

en entrant dans TM je constate que toutes les sauvegardes anterieur à vendredi ( c'est à dire la derniere effectué) sont grisées dans la barre de temps sur la droite et que toutes les dates des sauvegardes ont disparus ...

Auriez vous s'il vous plait une idée de ce qui se passe ? 

merci d'avance à tous


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,



sto a dit:


> depuis deux jours TM m'annonce que l'espace libre restant sur mon HHD externe de 1To est trop petit pour faire une sauvegarde


As-tu vérifié ce qui reste effectivement d'espace libre dans ta partition TM ?
(en lisant les Informations de ta partition par le Finder, ou avec Utilitaire de Disque).



sto a dit:


> Je pensais que TM detruisait les plus ancienne sauvegarde afin de pouvoir liberer de la place pour les nouvelles
> est ce faux ?


C'est vrai,
mais dans Leopard, il faut souvent décocher l'alerte_ Avertir lorsque les sauvegardes les plus anciennes sont supprimées_ dans les Préférences Système > TM > Options
pour que TM se décide à libérer de l'espace.



sto a dit:


> en entrant dans TM je constate que toutes les sauvegardes anterieur à vendredi ( c'est à dire la derniere effectué) sont grisées dans la barre de temps sur la droite et que toutes les dates des sauvegardes ont disparu


Fais déjà une Redémarrage du Mac.
Ensuite, essaie de cliquer sur _Sauvegarder maintenant_ dans le menu extra Time Machine (= dans la barre des menus).
Et sinon, dans Préférences Système > TM, sélectionne d'abord _Aucun_ avant de resélectionner ton DDE dans _Changer de Disque_.


----------



## sto (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour Francois , merci pour ta reponse



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ]Bonjour,
> As-tu vérifié ce qui reste effectivement d'espace libre dans ta partition TM ?
> (en lisant les Informations de ta partition par le Finder, ou avec Utilitaire de Disque).


oui il reste 63 Mo



			
				FrançoisMacG a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai,
> mais dans Leopard, il faut souvent décocher l'alerte_ Avertir lorsque les sauvegardes les plus anciennes sont supprimées_ dans les Préférences Système > TM > Options
> pour que TM se décide à libérer de l'espace.


ok j'essaie ça



			
				FrançoisMacG a dit:
			
		

> Fais déjà une Redémarrage du Mac.
> Ensuite, essaie de cliquer sur _Sauvegarder maintenant_ dans le menu extra Time Machine (= dans la barre des menus).
> Et sinon, dans Préférences Système > TM, sélectionne d'abord _Aucun_ avant de resélectionner ton DDE dans _Changer de Disque_.



j'ai essayé apres un redemarrage mais ça n'a rien changé. 


là j'ai decoché " me prevenir ...." et reselectionné mon disque externe ....et lancé une sauvegarde

je te reviens

cordialement


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Septembre 2010)

Édite ton message en mettant un / entre "[" et "QUOTE]" : il sera plus lisible.


----------



## sto (26 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Édite ton message en mettant un / entre "[" et "QUOTE]" : il sera plus lisible.



desolé j'avais oublié les / effectivement 

bon derniere sauvegarde : échec  :-(


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2010)

Avec quel message d'échec ? (en particulier dans Préférences Système)

Après avoir fait quelles manuvres ?


----------



## sto (27 Septembre 2010)

les "manoeuvres" que tu m'as conseillés plus haut

voici le message d'echec

merci

une autre idée ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2010)

sto a dit:


> oui il reste 63 Mo


Et tu as besoin de 3,7 Gb. 

Tes sauvegardes sont vraiment très volumineuses : c'est normal ?


Normalement, TM devrait effacer d'anciennes sauvegardes automatiquement pour faire de la place, après que tu aies décoché l'alerte.

Mais, "quand le disque est vraiment trop plein" (dixit Apple Discussion), TM peut bloquer avec un nouveau message d'erreur,
et, à ce stade, si tu veux continuer à faire de grosses sauvegardes, tu peux :

- ou effacer ("reformater") la partition TM, et repartir de zéro  
- ou poursuivre tes nouvelles sauvegardes sur un nouveau DDE  
- ou effacer toi-même d'anciennes sauvegardes : tu Entres dans l'espace intergalactique, tu sélectionnes une des plus anciennes dates, et tu l'effaces en passant par le menu Action (la roue crantée), et tu continues avec d'autres dates l'une après l'autre.
_NB : si tu sélectionnes un élément dans une date, tu n'effaceras que cet élément
= pour effacer une date complète, il faut ne sélectionner aucun élément dans la fenêtre TM à cette date._


Si tu as plusieurs heures (= une nuit, pour 1 To) à perdre, 
tu peux aussi essayer de réparer le Disque de la partition TM (avec Utilitaire de Disque, en ayant désactivé préalablement TM dans ses Préf Système),
mais je n'y crois pas vraiment. :hein:


----------



## flamoureux (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir les amis,

J'ai quelques soucis avec Time Machine.
Je suis sur un iMac 21,5" je fais mes sauvegardes Time Machine en wifi sur une Time Capsule 1To à peine remplie à 300Go (le MBP de ma copine fait aussi ses sauvegardes dessus).

Depuis peu lorsque je lance le logiciel Time Machine pour remonter dans le temps, l'app est très très tente. Pour remonter d'un jour je dois fréquemment attendre 30 bonnes secondes voire plus. L'interface n'est plus du tout fluide. quand je lance Time Machine j'ai aussi droit à un joli freeze d'une trentaine de secondes. Alors je me doute qu'en wifi ça doit être moins rapide que par cable, mais jusqu'à présent je n'ai jamais eu de soucis de fluidité avec Time Machine.


Des idées ?


Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Des idées ?


Je pense plutôt à un problème de connexion (la Console donne alors des messages comme "Waiting for index to be ready" et/ou "Bulk setting Spotlight attributes failed")

= un iMac qu'on a tourné de 30°, une Capsule déplacée de 50cm, un portable ou un micro-ondes qui interfèrent, etc.

= pour t'en convaincre, tu pourrais faire une ou deux sauvegardes en Ethernet.


----------



## sto (27 Septembre 2010)

A Francois

merci pour ton aide 

comme je l'ai dit dans mon premier message , dans " l'espace interciderale" la graduation des sauvegardes sur la droite est grisée et il m'est impossible de selectionner une des fenetres anterieurs à la derniere sauvegarde reussi c'est à dire celle de vendredi.

Les fenetres representant les sauvegardes anterieurs sont noires, impossible de les selectionner afin d' en supprimer une ou plusieurs

j'avais deja verifié le DDE TM mais il fonctionne correctement 

bon il y a comme un probleme 

ma seule solution serait de repartir à zero ?
c'est çà ?


----------



## chafpa (28 Septembre 2010)

sto a dit:


> ma seule solution serait de repartir à zero ?


Je suis ce topic avec beaucoup d'intérêt car jeune switcheur de Noël 2009 et utilisateur de Time Machine et d'une Time Capsule je ne voudrais pas me heurter à un problème de récupération au cas où.

Perso, c'est ce que je ferais mais je précise que j'ai en plus un HDD clone régulièrement remis à jour. On est jamais trop prudent quand on tient à certaines informations ..... ne serait-ce que mes photos qui sont elles-même sur un autre HDD dédié depuis toujours et ceci en plus du clone complet.


----------



## sto (28 Septembre 2010)

merci chafpa

J'ai moi aussi une sauvegade statique des mes photos, musiques, et dossiers
donc le risque est moindre.

mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que je n'ai plus acces aux precedantes sauvegardes de TM.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Septembre 2010)

sto a dit:


> comme je l'ai dit dans mon premier message , dans " l'espace interciderale" la graduation des sauvegardes sur la droite est grisée et il m'est impossible de selectionner une des fenetres anterieurs à la derniere sauvegarde reussi c'est à dire celle de vendredi.
> Les fenetres representant les sauvegardes anterieurs sont noires, impossible de les selectionner afin d' en supprimer une ou plusieurs
> 
> j'avais deja verifié le DDE TM mais il fonctionne correctement
> ...


Non : ça se dépanne autrement que les sauvegardes affichées trop volumineuses,
et tes deux problèmes peuvent être liés = quand on aura réparé aussi ça, on verra si le premier problème se résoud aussi. 

(J'avais zappé ce deuxième problème. :rose: )

L'impossibilité de naviguer dans ses sauvegardes TM peut être corrigé en :
- réparant le Disque de la partition TM (ce que tu sembles avoir déjà fait) ;
- désactivant les substituts du Finder (comme PathFinder) ;
- désactivant Spaces ;
- débranchant un moniteur vidéo ;
- sélectionnant _Aucun_ dans _Changer de Disque_ (dans Préf Système > TM), puis en resélectionnant son DDE ;
- faisant un full reset de TM (on _Désactive_ TM, on sélectionne _Aucun_, on note toutes ses Exclusions, on détruit le _com.apple.timemachine.plist_ dans Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Préférences, et on reparamètre tout) ;
- essayant d'_Entrer dans TM_ à partir d'un autre Compte admin, et si on y parvient par ce second Compte, en détruisant ou tout le contenu du dossier _Caches_ de la Maison, ou le _com.apple.finder.plist_ de la Maison (on relance ensuite le Finder).


Ouf


----------



## sto (28 Septembre 2010)

wouha, j'ai de quoi occuper ma soirée 

merci francois


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Septembre 2010)

sto a dit:


> wouha, j'ai de quoi occuper ma soirée


D'autant que j'oublié de te conseiller de vérifier/réparer aussi le Disque Interne (= celui du Mac), en plus de celui de TM.


----------



## flamoureux (29 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je pense plutôt à un problème de connexion (la Console donne alors des messages comme "Waiting for index to be ready" et/ou "Bulk setting Spotlight attributes failed")
> 
> = un iMac qu'on a tourné de 30°, une Capsule déplacée de 50cm, un portable ou un micro-ondes qui interfèrent, etc.
> 
> = pour t'en convaincre, tu pourrais faire une ou deux sauvegardes en Ethernet.



Merci ! Je vais essayer ça.

Un autre question. A chaque sauvegarde Time machine, je vois que le logiciel ajouter régulièrement 200Mo de sauvegarde alors que je n'ai rien rajouté sur mon iMac entre temps. Pas même une mise à jour.

C'est normal ?


----------



## sto (29 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> D'autant que j'oublié de te conseiller de vérifier/réparer aussi le Disque Interne (= celui du Mac), en plus de celui de TM.



Hello

bon les deux disques ont ete verifié et j'ai du réparé le DDI mac HD avec le CD
celui de TM semble fonctionner correctement 


- F : désactivant les substituts du Finder (comme PathFinder) ;
- S : Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, une info supplementaire please ?

-F : désactivant Spaces ;
-S :il n'etait pas activé

- débranchant un moniteur vidéo ;
-S: c'est fait

-F : sélectionnant Aucun dans Changer de Disque (dans Préf Système > TM), puis en resélectionnant son DDE ;
faisant un full reset de TM (on Désactive TM, on sélectionne Aucun, on note toutes ses Exclusions, on détruit le com.apple.timemachine.plist dans Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Préférences, et on reparamètre tout) ;
-S : c'est fait aussi 
voila j'ai fait ce qui precede et rien n'y fait saut l'histoire de path finder

- F :essayant d'Entrer dans TM à partir d'un autre Compte admin, et si on y parvient par ce second Compte, en détruisant ou tout le contenu du dossier Caches de la Maison, ou le com.apple.finder.plist de la Maison (on relance ensuite le Finder).
-S : là j'ai besoin d'une precision, le fichier com.apple.finder.plist je le detruis à partir du nouveau compte dans la maison de l'ancien compte ? ou dans ( si j'arrive à acceder aux sauvegardes de TM directement en rentrant dans le DDE) la derniere sauvegarde de TM ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Septembre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> A chaque sauvegarde Time machine, je vois que le logiciel ajouter régulièrement 200Mo de sauvegarde alors que je n'ai rien rajouté sur mon iMac entre temps. Pas même une mise à jour.
> 
> C'est normal ?


Tu télécharges Time Tracker là : http://www.charlessoft.com/
tu le lances, tu patientes (il est un peu long), et tu regardes ce qui est sauvegardé et pèse 200 Mo.

Si tu ne veux plus sauvegarder ces 200 Mo, tu exclus le dossier responsable (dans Préférences Système > TM > Options).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------




sto a dit:


> les substituts du Finder (comme PathFinder) ;
> - S : Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, une info supplementaire please ?


Si tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, c'est que tu ne l'as ni téléchargé, ni installé. 



sto a dit:


> le fichier com.apple.finder.plist je le detruis  dans la maison de l'ancien compte ?


Tu te connectes à ton compte rebelle, 
et tu y mets à la Corbeille le fichier com.apple.finder.plist que tu trouveras dans les Préférences de la Bibliothèque de ta Maison.

Le dossier Caches est aussi celui de ta Maison : tu l'ouvres, tu sélectionnes tout (Cmd-a), tu mets à la Corbeille, et tu relances ta session.


----------



## flamoureux (29 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu télécharges Time Tracker là : http://www.charlessoft.com/
> tu le lances, tu patientes (il est un peu long), et tu regardes ce qui est sauvegardé et pèse 200 Mo.
> 
> Si tu ne veux plus sauvegarder ces 200 Mo, tu exclus le dossier responsable (dans Préférences Système > TM > Options).





Le logiciel ne semble pas marcher "No back up Found on Time Capsule"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Septembre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Le logiciel ne semble pas marcher "No back up Found on Time Capsule"


Tu verras ce que ça donne en Ethernet. :hein:


----------



## sto (29 Septembre 2010)

bon j'ai vidé le cache et le com.apple.timemachine.plist
mais je n'ai pas trouvé de com.apple.finder.plist

mais TM est dans le meme état 

au moment de vider la corbeil ce message est apparu et je n'ai pas pu le supprimer de la corbeille

point positif je trouve ma session plus rapide qu'avant


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Septembre 2010)

Si tu as trouvé le _com.apple.timemachine.plist_, c'est que tu es allé dans la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD
= remets le plist à sa place (et les Caches aussi, si tu les as trouvés dans la même Bibliothèque).

Et va dans la Bibliothèque de ta Maisonnette !


----------



## flamoureux (29 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu verras ce que ça donne en Ethernet. :hein:



C'est un peu compliqué vu la config de mon appart actuellement. Je viens de commander des adaptateurs CPL. Je testerai comme ça des que je les recevrai. Mais effectivement j'ai l impression que l'imac capte beaucoup moins bien le wifi que mon MacBook pro et ça doit être la source de mes problèmes.


----------



## sto (29 Septembre 2010)

bon comme j'avais vider la corbeille impossible de remettre les fichier qu'il y avait dans le cache
a part le servicelaunch mais un autre a ete créé

dans TM j'ai pu restaurer le TM.plist dans HD

dans les preferences de ma maisonnette ( comme c'est mignon ) ;-)
je n'ai pas de TM.plist
en revanche il y a pleins de truc dans le cache

j'ai tout enlevé ( mais n'ai pas vider la corbeille)

et TM est toujours dans le meme etat


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Septembre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Je viens de commander des adaptateurs CPL. Je testerai comme ça des que je les recevrai.


Des adaptateurs CPL avec une Capsule ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h25 ----------




sto a dit:


> dans les preferences de ma maisonnette ( comme c'est mignon ) ;-)
> je n'ai pas de TM.plist
> en revanche il y a pleins de truc dans le cache
> 
> ...


Je te rappelle que tu cherches un *com.apple.finder.plist* dans les Préfs de la Maisonnette (_quand c'est mignon, tu trouves ?!_  ),

et qu'il faut relancer la session après avoir vidé le dossier Caches (tu pourrais même Redémarrer, vu que tu as touché à Macintosh HD  ).


----------



## flamoureux (29 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Des adaptateurs CPL avec une Capsule ???




J'utilise la time capsule comme routeur. Et j'ai eu beau retourner le problème dans tous les sens. Vu comment mon appart est foutu, c'est impossible pour moi de brancher l'imac à la Time Capsule sans débrancher la time capsule de ma box...

Donc dans mon idée le circuit ferait :

Box -> Ethernet -> Time capsule
Time Capsule -> CPL -> iMac
Time Capsule -> Ethernet -> PS3 (pour voir les films qui sont sur mon iMac)
Time Capsule -> Wifi -> MacBook Pro 

L'iMac est à l'étage chez moi et il faut savoir que toute cette installation marchait super bien en wifi quand le MBP était à l'étage à la place de l'iMac.

Après tout le CPL transmet le signal comme un cable Ethernet non ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Septembre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Après tout le CPL transmet le signal comme un cable Ethernet non ?


Non, pas pour une Capsule qui fonctionne avec Time Machine. :rateau:

J'essaierais plutôt d'amplifier le signal airport,
ou je collerais un disque externe à l'Imac pour ses sauvegardes. :hein:


----------



## sto (29 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Des adaptateurs CPL avec une Capsule ???
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h25 ----------
> 
> ...


pardon je me suis un peu emmellé les pinceaux 

j'ai réussi à faire ce que tu me demandais mais ca n'a rien changé ...

en revanche il y a un changement au dessus de la bare de defilement dans les prefs de TM
je vois de nouveau la date de la sauvegarde la plus ancienne et la plus recente
bon ce sont pour les deux le 24 9 2010
mais avant ce que l'on a fait elle n'y etaient plus

ca t'aide un peu à m'aider ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Septembre 2010)

sto a dit:


> pardon je me suis un peu emmellé les pinceaux


Moi, ça va bientôt venir : aujourd'hui, je réponds à trois sujets TM en même temps 



sto a dit:


> j'ai réussi à faire ce que tu me demandais mais ca n'a rien changé ...


Je ne me souviens plus si tu as essayé d'accéder à ta sauvegarde à partir d'un autre Compte. :sleep:


Sinon, je n'ai plus d'idée à te proposer (à part tout revérifier, si jamais tu t'es emmêlé ailleurs)  
= il te faudrait poster directement dans les Apple Discussions,

ou repartir de zéro, si tu en acceptes le sacrifice (et le risque éventuel d'échec)
= une solution intermédiaire serait de repartir sur un autre Disque, pour voir, et de garder l'actuel de côté.


----------



## flamoureux (29 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Non, pas pour une Capsule qui fonctionne avec Time Machine. :rateau:
> 
> J'essaierais plutôt d'amplifier le signal airport,
> ou je collerais un disque externe à l'Imac pour ses sauvegardes. :hein:



Arf, bon en tout cas, j'enverrai au moins le signal internet par les CPL. Parce que le signal wifi est vraiment pas bon. Pourtant y à qu'un étage et pas de portes... 

J'ai 40Mbps en bas avec le MBP en débit entrant et ca dépasse à peine les 5Mbps en haut...

Pfff ca me fait chier de devoir repasser sur un DD pour Time Machine parce que du coup ma time capsule ne va plus servir a grand chose.

Y a de la revente dans l'air...

EDIT : Je viens de refaire un test : L'imac est à 40Mbps. Je n'ai touché à rien du tout...

Je comprends plus rien. Peut il y avoir un défaut sur le wifi du de l'iMac ?


----------



## sto (29 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Moi, ça va bientôt venir : aujourd'hui, je réponds à trois sujets TM en même temps
> 
> 
> Je ne me souviens plus si tu as essayé d'accéder à ta sauvegarde à partir d'un autre Compte. :sleep:
> ...



merci pour ta patience , j'ai bien remarqué que tu de dedoublait voir plus
j'ai essayé a partir d'un autre compte mais c'est pareille

tout mes fichiers sont sauvegardés sur un autre disque ext donc pas de crainte

je crois que je vais repartir de zero ...

encore merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Septembre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Peut il y avoir un défaut sur le wifi du de l'iMac ?


Ou simplement une interférence avec tout appareil émettant des ondes (four, mobile, console de jeux, etc).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h05 ----------




sto a dit:


> j'ai essayé a partir d'un autre compte mais c'est pareille
> 
> je crois que je vais repartir de zero ...


Logique. Et vraisemblablement inévitable.


----------



## sto (30 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ou simplement une interférence avec tout appareil émettant des ondes (four, mobile, console de jeux, etc).
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h05 ----------Logique. Et vraisemblablement inévitable.


 
Bon et bien cela s'est passé sans encombre ! 
je suis reparti avec 963Go d'espace de TM 

mais je m'interroge encore un peu sur la raison pour laquelle les anciennes sauvegardes n'ont pas été remplacées par les nouvelles

j'espere qu' à la prochaine fin d'espace libre TM arrivera à le faire 

encore merci pour ton aide et ta patience François


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Septembre 2010)

sto a dit:


> j'espere qu' à la prochaine fin d'espace libre TM arrivera à le faire


D'ici là, j'aurai peut-être appris comment te dépanner sur ce coup-là !


----------



## flamoureux (2 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu verras ce que ça donne en Ethernet. :hein:



Le logiciel ne marche toujours pas (j'ai branché la TC en ethernet direct sur l'iMac). Et au passage time machine et time capsule marchent nikel par les CPL.

Et j'ai toujours cette sauvegarde de 200Mo... snifff....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Octobre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Et au passage time machine et time capsule marchent nikel par les CPL.


Je n'imaginais pas que ce fût possible  : tant mieux pour toi si ça marche !
Mais, finalement, le CPL passe à un moment par un câble Ethernet. 

Tu as vérifié ça avec le MacBook ?




flamoureux a dit:


> Le logiciel ne marche toujours pas (j'ai branché la TC en ethernet direct sur l'iMac). Et j'ai toujours cette sauvegarde de 200Mo... snifff....


En prenant le temps de te relire depuis le début,
je me rappelle que TimeTracker ne fonctionne que sur la partition désignée dans Préférences Système > TM

= si TT ne fonctionne pas, c'est qu'il y a un problème dans la désignation du Disque : 
vérifie dans Préf Système que ta Capsule y est bien désignée,
et si c'est bien le cas, sers-toi alors du bouton _Changer de Disque_ pour choisir d'abord _Aucun_, puis quitter les Préf Système, puis y revenir pour redésigner la Capsule.

Si ça ne suffit pas, on fera un full reset de TM sur l'iMac 
= désactivation de TM, noter les exclusions, 
déconnecter et débrancher la Capsule plusieurs minutes,
rebrancher et reconnecter,
détruire le _com.apple.timemachine.plist_ (dans les Préférences de la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD), 
et reparamétrage complet de TM.


----------



## flamoureux (2 Octobre 2010)

J'ai fait ce que tu m'a dit (selection "aucun" fermer puis reselectionner la Time Capsule) Aucun changement. encore une sauvegarde de 250Mo.

Après la Time Capsule marche très bien. Mais c'est juste que je me dit qu'a raison de 200Mo toutes les heures ca va vite la remplir....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Octobre 2010)

Là où j'essaie de t'emmener, c'est de rétablir l'écriture de sauvegardes saines de ton iMac sur la Capsule,
et donc, et aussi,  de faire fonctionner TimeTracker (pour savoir ce que sont les 200-250 Mo).


Essaie le full reset de TM : noter les exclusions choisies dans Préf Système et y Désactiver TM,
 déconnecter et débrancher la Capsule 5 à 10 minutes, 
virer le com.apple.timemachine.plist, 
et tout reparamétrer dans Préf Système.

Si ça ne suffit pas, Répare le Disque sur la sparsebundle : en Ethernet, monter la Capsule par un double-clic dans la barre latérale du Finder, 
naviguer jusqu'à la sparsebundle de l'iMac, 
la glisser-déposer dans la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque, 
et Réparer le Disque sur la sparsebundle (en affichant éventuellement l'Historique par le menu Fenêtre).
La réparation du Disque TM est longue (elle se compte en heure(s)).
Si la Capsule refuse de monter, déconnecte tous les utilisateurs dans Utilitaire de Réseau.


----------



## flamoureux (2 Octobre 2010)

Je vais tenter une réparation du disque dans la nuit.

Par contre je me suis "amusé" à noter la façon dont se remplit la Time Capsule. Lorsque je sauvegarde le programme prepare des centines de fichiers, sauvegarde 200 à 250Mo comme je te disais tout à l'heure, mais lorsque je clique "lire les informations" sur la time capsule, elle n'est pas plus remplie.

Il y a 2h, 706,31Go de libre et 2 sauvegardes plus tard, pas de modif... Y a un truc que j'ai pas compris peut être ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Octobre 2010)

Y a un truc qu'on n'a pas encore trouvé, oui. 

Vérifie quand même avec Utilitaire de Disque que le remplissage de la Capsule ne s'est effectivement pas fait (la réactualisation de la taille se fait en instantané).

Et vérifie aussi dans l'utilitaire Console (en tapant "backupd" dans _Chaînes correspondantes_, à droite de la barre d'outils) que les sauvegardes se font bien dans la Capsule, 
et pas ailleurs


----------



## flamoureux (2 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Y a un truc qu'on n'a pas encore trouvé, oui.
> 
> Vérifie quand même avec Utilitaire de Disque que le remplissage de la Capsule ne s'est effectivement pas fait (la réactualisation de la taille se fait en instantané).
> 
> ...









Là ça dépasse mes compétences, je ne sais pas interpréter ça. Ca veut dire quoi ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Octobre 2010)

Ça veut dire que l'application TimeMachine lance et relance la même sauvegarde de 200-250 Mo
sans que celle-ci parvienne jamais à s'effectuer
= on comprend bien maintenant pourquoi la Capsule ne se remplit pas 


Avec ces seuls messages, je ne peux rien te conseiller d'autre que le full reset et la Réparation du Disque de la sparsebundle.

D'autres causes sont possibles (CleanMyMac Helper, etc) 
= il faudrait que tu recherches dans la _Console > Tous les messages_ la suite de la ligne "Quickcheck Only; Filesystem clean", en remontant les dates et heures.


----------



## flamoureux (2 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça veut dire que l'application TimeMachine lance et relance la même sauvegarde de 200-250 Mo
> sans que celle-ci parvienne jamais à s'effectuer
> = on comprend bien maintenant pourquoi la Capsule ne se remplit pas&#8230;
> 
> ...



Alors attends parce que maintenant elle me fait ça la bête






Sauvegarde faite en 2 secondes...

Encore une de 5Mo à l'instant... ça semble être revenu à la normale non ? 
J'ai fait un test pour récupérer des données ça marche.

Ca se serait résolu tout seul ?

Ah et Time Tracker s'est mis à marcher ! Visiblement tout remarche. Je me retrouve avec une sauvegarde de 112Ko !!!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Octobre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Ca se serait résolu tout seul ?


Fais une offrande à Ste Rita, et brûle un cierge (pour que ça dure !). 


Tu ne vois pas ce qui a pu changer = connexions de périphériques au Mac,  réseau électrique de ta maison (les multi-prises, etc), appareil ménager ou non, déplacement d'objets,  ?


----------



## flamoureux (2 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Fais une offrande à Ste Rita, et brûle un cierge (pour que ça dure !).
> 
> 
> Tu ne vois pas ce qui a pu changer = connexions de périphériques au Mac,  réseau électrique de ta maison (les multi-prises, etc), appareil ménager ou non, déplacement d'objets,  ?



Une répétition avec mon groupe à côté de l'ordi tu crois que ça peut avoir une incidence ? Lol


----------



## flamoureux (3 Octobre 2010)

Bon mes prières ont été vaines... C'est reparti comme en 14 !

J'ai fait des sauvegardes de tous les fichiers importants de mes 2 ordi et j'aimerai remettre ma time capsule d'usine et repartir à zéro. Tu peux m'indiquer la marche à suivre ?

Merci encore !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Octobre 2010)

Regarde ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3728?viewlocale=fr_FR 
Mais tu devras tout reparamétrer de zéro, "comme à la sortie d'usine".


Après, tu pourrais te contenter de mettre les sparsebundles (démontées) à la Corbeille, et de vider la Corbeille,

ou de tout effacer avec Utilitaire Airport.


----------



## flamoureux (3 Octobre 2010)

Qu'est ce que tu ferais toi ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Octobre 2010)

Moi, je continuerais à essayer de réparer, ou au moins de voir si je peux comprendre ce qui ne marche pas =


FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Avec ces seuls messages, je ne peux rien te conseiller d'autre que le full reset et la Réparation du Disque de la sparsebundle.
> 
> D'autres causes sont possibles (CleanMyMac Helper, etc)
> = il faudrait que tu recherches dans la _Console > Tous les messages_ la suite de la ligne "Quickcheck Only; Filesystem clean", en remontant les dates et heures.



Après, je pense toujours au problème de connexion dans l'espace de ton logement, 
et j'y reviendrais si ces man&#339;uvres ne donnent rien. 

Bon, c'est sûr, quand rien ne va, détruire la sparsebundle et repartir de zéro avec Time Machine résoud pas mal de problèmes,
mais ton problème semble intermittent, et donc probablement pas lié à une sparsebundle vérolée jusqu'à l'os. :hein:


----------



## flamoureux (3 Octobre 2010)

Bon allé je me lance j'efface !!!

Je te tiens au courant quand c'est fini !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------

J'ai fais un autre test. J'ai fait une sauvegarde TM sur un DD externe. Aucun problème à priori.


----------



## flamoureux (5 Octobre 2010)

ALors j'ai du neuf. Après avoir totalement réinitialisé la Time Capsule, tout semble marcher à nouveau. Je pense avoir trouvé aussi d'où venaient les fichiers qui étaient synchronisés. Apparemment avec TT, j'ai pu voir qu'il faisait un back up de mon iDisk après chaque synchro.

C'est normal ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> un back up de mon iDisk après chaque synchro.
> 
> C'est normal ?


Tant que tu n'as pas exclu l'iDisk dans les Préférences Système de TM, c'est normal, oui.


----------



## dale cooper (6 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tant que tu n'as pas exclu l'iDisk dans les Préférences Système de TM, c'est normal, oui.



Bonsoir,

pour ma part je n'ai jamais exclu l'iDisk, et pourtant il apparait toujours grisé quand j'"entre" dans Time Machine (lorsque je cherche à restaurer un fichier), contrairement à mes deux DDE.
J'en avais donc conclu que l'iDisk était exclu d'office des sauvegardes


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Octobre 2010)

C'est la copie locale de l'iDisk qui est copiée, pas l'iDisk en ligne 

= http://www.macg.co/news/voir/146151/sauvegarder-son-idisk-avec-time-machine


----------



## flamoureux (6 Octobre 2010)

Le truc c'est qu'il sauvegarde l'image disque entiere à a chaque fois... Et c'est pas top ça quand même.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Octobre 2010)

C'est pour ça qu'habituellement, on l'exclut.


----------



## flamoureux (6 Octobre 2010)

D'accord !

Bah voila je crois qu'on a trouvé mon problème à la base. Dommage que TT n'ait pas marché plus tot ça m'aurait évité de batailler.

En tout cas je confirme que les sauvegardes marchent sans pb avec les CPL. Au moins on aura appris ça !


----------



## desp (6 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de brancher un disque dur sur une BBOX afin de s'en servir comme disque dur time machine à distance?

J'utilise actuellement un disque connecté en Firewire 800 sur mon Imac mais il y a toujours un temps de latence au démarrage du disque qui provoque une roue multicolore d'une seconde ou deux. C'est assez énervant à la longue...

Merci d'avance de vos réponses!


----------



## flamoureux (6 Octobre 2010)

desp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il possible de brancher un disque dur sur une BBOX afin de s'en servir comme disque dur time machine à distance?
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas que ça soit possible (mais je peux me tromper). Après si le disque dur est visible dans le Finder et que dans les préférences Time Machine tu peux le choisir comme disque à utiliser ça doit pouvoir marcher. A mon avis il faut déjà essayer de voir si ton disque est reconnu et selectionable.


----------



## desp (6 Octobre 2010)

Je vais essayer dans la soirée.

Si ce n'est pas possible, y'a-t-il un moyen de supprimer ce temps de latence au démarrage du disque TM branché directement sur l'Imac :
 - sans avoir à racheter une Time Capsule
 - sans laisser le disque dur alumé en permanence (il s'etend au bout d'un petit moment)

Merci!


----------



## flamoureux (6 Octobre 2010)

Si le disque dur s'éteint la latence provient peut être du redémarrage du disque et du temps que met OSX à le monter.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Octobre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Si le disque dur s'éteint la latence provient peut être du redémarrage du disque et du temps que met OSX à le monter.


Surtout avec certaines marques de disque dur,
et plutôt avec ceux qui ont une fonction automatique et personnelle de mise en veille

= je désactiverais cette mise en veille spécifique au disque (au moins pour tester). 


Time Machine ne supporte pas beaucoup de sauvegardes en réseau : Capsule et quelques NAS.
Pour les Box, c'est habituellement de la (mauvaise) bidouille.


----------



## flamoureux (6 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Surtout avec certaines marques de disque dur,
> et plutôt avec ceux qui ont une fonction automatique et personnelle de mise en veille
> 
> = je désactiverais cette mise en veille spécifique au disque (au moins pour tester).



Si tu essayes de faire une sauvegarde manuellement avant que le disque ne se mette en veille, tu observe la latence ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu sais d'où vient le problème.


----------



## dale cooper (7 Octobre 2010)

[QUOTE



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h22 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est la copie locale de l'iDisk qui est copiée, pas l'iDisk en ligne
> 
> = http://www.macg.co/news/voir/146151/sauvegarder-son-idisk-avec-time-machine




excellent, merci


----------



## desp (7 Octobre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Si tu essayes de faire une sauvegarde manuellement avant que le disque ne se mette en veille, tu observe la latence ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu sais d'où vient le problème.


Bon j'ai testé hier de brancher un disque dur sur la bbox. Il est bien reconnu ensuite dans partage de fichiers sous macos. Impossible par contre de l'utiliser pour Time machine.

C'est bien le démarrage de mon disque Time machine qui provoque la latence au niveau de macos. Je n'y avait pas prêté attention mais on l'entend démarrage pendant la roue multicolore.
Personne n'a le même problème avec son disque de sauvegarde Time machine?
Je ne trouve pas cela très écologique de supprimer l'option de gestion d'énergie du disque afin qu'il soit toujours allumé


----------



## Fìx (7 Octobre 2010)

jackcansay a dit:


> New! Apple iPhone 4 Black 16GB Factory Unlocked MC603ZP/A GSM Cellul



Ha... il a un ti'problème le bot... Il arrive pas à mettre correctement ses liens...

Qui qui l'descend à l'atelier?!


----------



## caudypterix (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,


j'ai un Imac avec snowleopard; j'ai de nombreuses applications et documents transferrés depuis mon ancien mac avec succès. J'ai un disque dur annexe de 500 Go vide; la totalité de mes données fait 162 Go

Or timemachine ne marche pas

lorsque je le lance, j'ai l'indexation des fichiers qui se fait et la sauvegarde commence, mais au bout de 100 à 110 Ko, la sauvegarde s'arrête, bien que l'indice de sauvegarde tourne toujours, mais au bout d'une nuit, la quantité sauvegardée n'a pas changée
je précise que j'ai déconnecté mon antivirus

quelqu'un pourrait il me donner une idée?
caudypterix


----------



## flamoureux (16 Octobre 2010)

caudypterix a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> j'ai un Imac avec snowleopard; j'ai de nombreuses applications et documents transferrés depuis mon ancien mac avec succès. J'ai un disque dur annexe de 500 Go vide; la totalité de mes données fait 162 Go
> ...



Il faudrait quelques précisions. Est ce que c'est ta première sauvegarde Time machine ? Tu la fais sur un DD externe ? Une Time Capsule ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Octobre 2010)

caudypterix a dit:


> quelqu'un pourrait il me donner une idée?


Si ça bloque à la première sauvegarde, c'est habituellement parce que le schéma de partitionnement du DDE est en MBR au lieu d'être en GUID

= il faut passer par Utilitaire de Disque > Partitionner > 1 ou 2 partitions,
et surtout choisir schéma GUID dans le bouton _Options_
pour repartitionner le DDE.


(Time Machine est une grande fille qui sait reformater un disque en Mac OS étendu,
mais elle ne sait pas modifier toute seule le schéma de partitionnement)


----------



## kanak (18 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de faire des backup sur un disque réseau formaté en NTFS ou FAT?
Apparemment oui mais ca ne fonctionne pas pour moi.... Surtout que mac ne veut pas monter les disque réseau NTFS mais je vais faire un nouveau post pour ca.


----------



## yiorgos (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir quel est la config qu'il faut pour reveiller son mac à distance avec une time capsule et snow leopard.

J'ai bien config la case pour reveiller le mac avec le reseau, mais ca ne marche pas ....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Cet article consacré à la réactivation sur demande devrait t'aider : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3774?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## kanak (20 Octobre 2010)

kanak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il possible de faire des backup sur un disque réseau formaté en NTFS ou FAT?
> Apparemment oui mais ca ne fonctionne pas pour moi.... Surtout que mac ne veut pas monter les disque réseau NTFS mais je vais faire un nouveau post pour ca.



Une idée ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Octobre 2010)

Deux remarques sur l'article de 2008 : je ne connais que des sparsebundles (et pas aucun sparce bundle), et j'aurais choisi GUID en schéma de partition. :hein:

Après, tu ne dis pas à quelle étape tu bloques.


Enfin,  les sauvegardes TM sur disque multimedia-NAS non autorisés sont instables, et donc à éviter (elles peuvent fonctionner, le temps qu'elles veulent, pas plus).


----------



## oupsman (23 Octobre 2010)

Fraîchement débarqué dans l'univers Mac, je viens (déjà) vers vous avec un problème assez bizarre relatif à Time Machine.

Déjà, un rappel de mon installation (même si c'est mon profil) :

- MBP 13" OS X 10.6
- Time Capsule 1To interne + 1,5 To externe

Bien entendu, je fais les sauvegardes de mon MBP sur la timecapsule, sur le disque interne. 

Depuis hier matin, les sauvegardes automatiques ne fonctionnaient plus, parce que TM n'arrive pas à copier un fichier.

- J'ai exclu le disque Time Capsule de Spotlight
- J'ai exclu mon sparefile iSync de Time Capsule

tout ça depuis que j'ai démarré mon MBP pour la première fois. 

Par contre, hier matin j'ai continué à récupérer des données venant de mon futur ancien PC et depuis ce moment là Time Capsule se plante.

En regardant dans /var/log/system.log, je vois qu'il essaye de copier un fichier et qu'il n'y arrive pas :


```
Oct 22 17:43:34 MacBook-Pro-de-Benoit-SERRA com.apple.backupd[633]: Error: (-41) SrcErr:NO Copying /Users/oupsman/Documents/magdc/library/Zend/Auth/Adapter/Http/Resolver/Exception.php to /Volumes/Copies de sauvegarde Time machine/Backups.backupdb/MacBook Pro de Benoit SERRA/2010-10-22-160822.inProgress/A42CD7EE-17B9-41BA-939F-E42C60495BCB/Macintosh HD/Users/oupsman/Documents/magdc/library/Zend/Auth/Adapter/Http/Resolver
```

Quand j'exclu ce répertoire de la sauvegarde TM, ça passe, mais j'aimerais bien comprendre.

Quand je copie le répertoire complet depuis le Finder, je n'ai aucun message d'erreur. 

Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur parce que là je sèche complètement.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Octobre 2010)

oupsman a dit:


> je viens (déjà) vers vous avec un problème assez bizarre relatif à Time Machine.
> 
> Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur parce que là je sèche complètement.


Ne t'inquiète pas, ne t'étonne pas : c'est comme ça

= TM refuse parfois de copier certains fichiers apparemment sains, 
sans que je sache très bien pourquoi (nom de baptême, permissions, corruption,  ?).


Le problème devient différent quand l'erreur se répète,
mais quand elle est isolée, il vaut mieux passer à la suite sans se retourner.


----------



## oupsman (23 Octobre 2010)

Euh c'est pas super clean non ? le problème là c'est que TM ne passe pas à la suite, il plante. C'est autrement plus génant.

Bah je vais continuer à gratter. L'avantage, c'est que je commence à comprendre le fonctionnement de Time Machine. Je sens un truc pas clean sur les liens entre les sauvegardes. 

A voir.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Octobre 2010)

oupsman a dit:


> le problème là c'est que TM ne passe pas à la suite, il plante. C'est autrement plus génant.


Et les causes et remèdes sont différents = http://web.me.com/pondini/Time_Machine/C3.html


----------



## Benjamin875 (23 Octobre 2010)

Peut on avec time machine faire des sauvegardes en ne créant pas de "fichier unique" : pour des dossiers photos, avoir les dossiers photos sur son dd. Et pouvoir les mettre à jour facilement !


----------



## oupsman (23 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et les causes et remèdes sont différents = http://web.me.com/pondini/Time_Machine/C3.html



J'ai suivi cette documentation :

- la réparation de la base de sauvegarde n'a pas remonté d'erreurs
- la vérification du disque de la time capsule risque d'être un peu plus problématique. mais je pense qu'il est hors de cause, pour la simple et bonne raison que mon mac mini G4 se sauvegarde parfaitement dessus. D'autant que depuis les plantages, j'ai déposé quelques Go de plus de photos et je n'ai pas eu de plantage.

je pense de plus en plus à un souci lié au nom du fichier à sauvegarder, je vais essayer de l'exclure de la sauvegarde, sans exclure la totalité du répertoire.


----------



## chafpa (23 Octobre 2010)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Peut on avec time machine faire des sauvegardes en ne créant pas de "fichier unique"


Non c'est un pack qui se crée  

Ou alors tu n'utilises TM que pour sauvegarder ton dossier "Photos" en excluant tout le reste.

Le plus simple est d'avoir un HDD externe pour sauvegarder ce dossier indépendamment de l'utilisation de TM. Ce ne sont pas les softs (gratuits) qui manquent pour le faire


----------



## Benjamin875 (23 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse !

Quel logiciel de synchronisation puis je utiliser ?

Ou

Puis je lire ce "paquet" sur d'autres macs ? Genre passer de la musique à un ami.


----------



## chafpa (23 Octobre 2010)

Carbon Copy Cloner, par exemple mais il n'est pas le seul 

- http://carbon-copy-cloner-ccc.softonic.fr/mac

- http://www.osxfacile.com/clone.html


----------



## skaine (25 Octobre 2010)

bonjour,

j'ai une question a laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse (je n'ai pas parcouru les 100 pages du topic ...)

Je vais changer de macbook (j'ai un macbook que je vais remplacer par un macbook pro), je dispose d'une sauvegarde des données de mon macbook (musique, fichier, etc...) sur time machine (disque dur externe branché en firewire).

ma question est : est ce que je pourrais brancher mon disque dur externe time machine, sur le nouveau macbook pro, et de sélectionner les fichiers/répertoires que je veux restaurer ?

sinon y'a ptre une autre méthode ? j'ai vu que l'on pouvait restaurer tout le systeme d'un coup avec time machine ? mais ca fonctionne meme si ce ne sont pas les mêmes macbook ??? il n'y a pas de problemes de compatibilité ? 

merci des précisions.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

En changeant de Mac (et en passant en même temps à Snow Leopard), 
le plus rapide est de faire une migration = en fin de clean install du nouveau Mac, tu pourras migrer ton archive TM à la fenêtre "_Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?_".

Sinon, tu peux terminer ton installation, créer ton nouveau Compte, 
et plus tard restaurer des éléments de ton ancienne sauvegarde = en passant par l'item _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ (dans le Dock ou avec Alt dans la barre des menus).


Tu as raison, on en a déjà parlé dans ce sujet, 
et dans d'autres du forum.


----------



## skaine (25 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En changeant de Mac (et en passant en même temps à Snow Leopard),
> le plus rapide est de faire une migration = en fin de clean install du nouveau Mac, tu pourras migrer ton archive TM à la fenêtre "_Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?_".
> ...



je suis deja sous snow leopard.

Migrer l'archive, ca veut dire en gros que la sauvegarde totale de l'ancien mac sur TM (clone du mac os + données) va etre mis le macbook pro, mais ca ne va pas gener ?
j'entends par le que niveau systeme, ce n'est pas les mêmes proc, meme carte mere etc ...

Sinon, par le biais de "_Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?_" lors de l'installation du nouveau mac, je peu sélectionner uniquement certains fichiers, données, etc... sans restaurer le "clone" entier ?
ou ca c'est pas possible et il faut que je le fasse, comme vous dites, apres l'installation ?



merci des infos


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Octobre 2010)

skaine a dit:


> je suis deja sous snow leopard.


Vous pouvez donc mettre vos infos à jour sur le forum, que l'icône TV de votre alias soit à jour. 



skaine a dit:


> j'entends par là que niveau systeme, ce n'est pas les mêmes proc, meme carte mere etc ...


La migration à la fin de l'installation (Possédez-vous un autre Mac ?) est faite pour ça : changer de Mac/proc/carte-mère et/ou d'OS X
= elle adapte toutes les données d'un coup au nouveau Mac.
= http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/nouveau-mac-importation-via-tm-478962.html#post6911202



skaine a dit:


> Sinon, par le biais de "_Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?_" lors de l'installation du nouveau mac, je peu sélectionner uniquement certains fichiers, données, etc... sans restaurer le "clone" entier ?
> ou ca c'est pas possible et il faut que je le fasse, comme vous dites, apres l'installation ?


On peut migrer au compte-goutte après avoir fini l'installation, et créé un nouveau Compte différent des anciens
= on passe alors par l'application _Assistant de Migration_, qui permet de choisir ce qu'on veut migrer.


----------



## skaine (25 Octobre 2010)

ok merci de votre réponse

je vais faire au compte goute, apres l'installation avec time machine dans ce cas 

merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Octobre 2010)

skaine a dit:


> je vais faire au compte goute, apres l'installation avec time machine dans ce cas


N'oubliez surtout pas de créer comme premier nouveau Compte (sur le nouveau Mac) un Compte qui n'apparaisse pas dans l'ancien Mac,
sinon vous aurez des soucis dans la migration des anciens Comptes.


----------



## aquafafa (26 Octobre 2010)

bonjour, j'ai un souci avec TM qui apparait pour la premiere fois.

Je fais mes sauvegardes TM sur un disque dur externe de 1T en USB.

Cela fait deja une quinzaine de sauvegardes que je fais et aucun souci, mais lorsque je veux sauvegarder maintenant, ca ne fonctionne plus.

je m'explique:

la sauvegarde bloque avant la fin et mouline sans jamais rien sauvegarder, je suis obligé d'eteindre le disque dur "à la sauvage" car il ne veut meme plus arreter la sauvegarde.

J'ai 53 giga a sauvegarder et il se bloque un coup a 3 giga un coup a 7 giga quand c est pas moins ... et pourtant je laisse tourner toute la nuit ...

comment faire avez vous une idée ?

on m'a dit que ca pouvait venir de l'indexation de spotlight, j'ai donc désactivé spotlight et reessayé sans succès.

Auriez vous des solutions à ce problème ?
merci par avance 

Aquafafa


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> la sauvegarde bloque avant la fin et mouline sans jamais rien sauvegarder, je suis obligé d'eteindre le disque dur "à la sauvage" car il ne veut meme plus arreter la sauvegarde.


Bonjour, 

Regardez s'il y a un message d'erreur qui s'affiche dans les Préférences Système de TM (en cliquant sur le_ i_),

ou ce que raconte l'utilitaire Console au moment où ça mouline.


Et vérifiez que le DDE n'ait pas une fonction d'auto-mise en veille,
et que le problème se reproduit après avoir ôté un éventuel hub.


----------



## aquafafa (26 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Et vérifiez que le DDE n'ait pas une fonction d'auto-mise en veille,
> et que le problème se reproduit après avoir ôté un éventuel hub.



aucun hub, il est branché en direct sur l'imac.

pour l'auto mise en veille je crois pas que le disque dur ai cette fonctionnalité. ce soir en rentrant je vais tenter une timemachine avec l'utilitaire console pour ce que ca affiche car pour les infos sur le i dans les preferences TM y a rien et je reviens poster .

merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2010)

Vérifiez aussi que les Préférences Système d'Économies d'énergie ne lancent pas une mise en veille des Disques.


----------



## kanak (26 Octobre 2010)

kanak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il possible de faire des backup sur un disque réseau formaté en NTFS ou FAT?
> Apparemment oui mais ca ne fonctionne pas pour moi.... Surtout que mac ne veut pas monter les disque réseau NTFS mais je vais faire un nouveau post pour ca.





kanak a dit:


> Une idée ?



Je désespère toujours....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2010)

kanak a dit:


> Je désespère toujours....


C'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé à te répondre à la page précédente =





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Deux remarques sur l'article de 2008 : je ne connais que des sparsebundles (et aucun "sparce bundle"), et j'aurais choisi GUID en schéma de partition. :hein:
> 
> Après, tu ne dis pas à quelle étape tu bloques.
> 
> ...


----------



## aquafafa (26 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Vérifiez aussi que les Préférences Système d'Économies d'énergie ne lancent pas une mise en veille des Disques.



alors voila j'ai mis à "jamais" extinction des disques dur...et j'ai lancé la sauvegarde ca foire voila ce que dit la console.


```
26/10/10 17:21:38    com.apple.backupd[186]    Starting standard backup
26/10/10 17:21:39    com.apple.backupd[186]    Backing up to: /Volumes/HITACHI/Backups.backupdb
26/10/10 17:21:40    com.apple.backupd[186]    Event store UUIDs don't match for volume: Macintosh HD
26/10/10 17:21:40    com.apple.backupd[186]    Forcing deep traversal on source: "Macintosh HD" (mount: '/' fsUUID: DA3A3DD6-8D13-3451-ABB0-2D6C78EC421B eventDBUUID: D7663D2A-F9F8-4A3B-B306-7D76D1D1D208), {1, 1, 1, 0}
26/10/10 17:21:42    com.apple.backupd[186]    Node requires deep traversal:/ reason:must scan subdirs|require scan|
26/10/10 17:21:43    quicklookd32[185]    /Applications/Gimp.app
26/10/10 17:22:09    quicklookd32[185]    /Applications/Gimp.app
26/10/10 17:25:14    com.apple.backupd[186]    No pre-backup thinning needed: 65.94 GB requested (including padding), 478.71 GB available
26/10/10 17:26:02    com.apple.backupd[186]    Error (256): fetching properties: Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=256 UserInfo=0x102eecd60 "The file keyedobjects.nib couldnt be opened." Underlying Error=(Error Domain=NSPOSIXErrorDomain Code=20 UserInfo=0x102e0dc60 "The operation couldnt be completed. Not a directory")
26/10/10 17:27:13    /System/Library/CoreServices/CCacheServer.app/Contents/MacOS/CCacheServer[128]    No valid tickets, timing out
26/10/10 17:28:30    mdworker32[241]    kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
26/10/10 17:30:54    kernel    USBF:    879.299    AppleUSBEHCI[0x81f6800]::Found a transaction past the completion deadline on bus 0xfd, timing out! (Addr: 5, EP: 2)
26/10/10 17:31:00    kernel    USBF:    885.299    AppleUSBEHCI[0x81f6800]::Found a transaction which hasn't moved in 5 seconds on bus 0xfd, timing out! (Addr: 5, EP: 0)
26/10/10 17:31:06    kernel    USBF:    891.300    AppleUSBEHCI[0x81f6800]::Found a transaction which hasn't moved in 5 seconds on bus 0xfd, timing out! (Addr: 5, EP: 0)
26/10/10 17:31:37    kernel    USBF:    922.304    AppleUSBEHCI[0x81f6800]::Found a transaction past the completion deadline on bus 0xfd, timing out! (Addr: 5, EP: 2)
26/10/10 17:37:15    kernel    disk1s1: I/O error.
26/10/10 17:37:15    kernel    
26/10/10 17:37:15    kernel    
26/10/10 17:37:21    kernel    disk1s1: I/O error.
```
savez vous d'ou ça vient ? disque dur ou système ?
merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2010)

Là, en premier, je réparerais le Disque Interne de l'iMac à partir de l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD d'installation.


----------



## aquafafa (27 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Là, en premier, je réparerais le Disque Interne de l'iMac à partir de l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD d'installation.



alors dans un premier temps j'ai changé de port USB le HDD, et la sauvegarde est allé jusqu'au bout mais sans jamais s'arreter comme si elle moulinai encore, et dans la console y avait marqué erreur.

J'ai donc utilisé l'utilitaire de disque et j'ai checké le disque du mac et le HDD de sauvegarde les deux sont en bon etat. Mais ça ne marche toujours pas comment  faire ? surtout que je n'ai pas la possibilité de trouver un autre disque dur externe pour essayer et que je ne souhaite pas formater, car la de sauvegardé il y a environ 500 giga. Si je formate et que la sauvegarde ne marche toujours pas , j'aurai plus rien de sauvegardé je prefere perdre 50 giga que 500 giga ...

merci de votre aide
Aquafafa


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> alors dans un premier temps j'ai changé de port USB le HDD, et la sauvegarde est allé jusqu'au bout mais sans jamais s'arreter comme si elle moulinai encore, et dans la console y avait marqué erreur.


La sauvegarde s'est vraiment faite ? (= vous pouvez naviguer dedans à partir de l'espace intergalactique, ou la voir dans le Finder ?)
Quelle erreur y avait-il dans la Console ?

Le message d'erreur à la sauvegarde suivante a-t-il changé depuis la connexion sur un autre port ?
Le DDE n'a qu'un port USB ? Vous avez essayé avec un autre câble ?


Après, on conseille de désactiver Spotlight et les anti-virus sur le DDE.
Et de vérifier sur le site du fabricant que le DDE n'a pas besoin d'une mise à jour de pilote ou firmware.


----------



## kanak (28 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé à te répondre à la page précédente =



oops, j'avais pas vu !

En fait, mon problème primaire est que mon macbook ne veut pas monter la partition NTFS, donc j'ai du le faire en FAT.j'ai réussi mais pour une raison que j'ignore, le backup s'arrete pour une erreur quelconque à chaque fois....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Octobre 2010)

kanak a dit:


> le backup s'arrete pour une erreur quelconque à chaque fois....


L'erreur ne doit pas être quelconque,
mais elle t'est inconnue. 

TM réclame une partition Mac OS étendu pour y sauvegarder,
et refuse de le faire en schéma de partition MBR  :afraid:

Dur, dur.
D'autant que je ne connais pas la combine pour t'aider,
et même, je la déconseille : une sauvegarde doit être fiable et stable.


----------



## kanak (28 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> L'erreur ne doit pas être quelconque,
> mais elle t'est inconnue.
> 
> TM réclame une partition Mac OS étendu pour y sauvegarder,
> ...



oui c'est pour ca que je continue à faire mes backup sur mon ancien dur de backup.
Je vais abandonner, trop compliqué, en esperant qe se soit possible dans Lion.

Sinon une idée en ce qui concerne l'impossibilité de monter une partition NTFS?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Octobre 2010)

Par défaut, Snow Leopard peut lire une partition NTFS, mais pas y écrire.

Pour monter : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136445/activer-le-support-de-ntfs-dans-snow-leopard
et http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/09/23/activer-facilement-l-ecriture-ntfs-sous-snow-leopard


----------



## kanak (30 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Par défaut, Snow Leopard peut lire une partition NTFS, mais pas y écrire.
> 
> Pour monter : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136445/activer-le-support-de-ntfs-dans-snow-leopard
> et http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/09/23/activer-facilement-l-ecriture-ntfs-sous-snow-leopard



J'ai déjà un petit soft (Tuxera) mais faut-il absolument bidouliller le terminal pour monter une partition?
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/monter-un-disque-ntfs-impossible-472752.html


----------



## kanak (30 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Par défaut, Snow Leopard peut lire une partition NTFS, mais pas y écrire.
> 
> Pour monter : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136445/activer-le-support-de-ntfs-dans-snow-leopard
> et http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/09/23/activer-facilement-l-ecriture-ntfs-sous-snow-leopard



Bon ba je suis dans la mouise....

J'ai essayé avec le terminal (sans UUID), nada.
Avec NTFS mounter, nada. je suis sur le point de jeter mon macbook par la fenêtre....


----------



## chafpa (30 Octobre 2010)

kanak a dit:


> je suis sur le point de jeter mon macbook par la fenêtre....


Euh, tu me donnes ton adresse et l'heure de la jetée en MP  .......


----------



## kanak (31 Octobre 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Euh, tu me donnes ton adresse et l'heure de la jetée en MP  .......



Non, je ne ferais jamais ca.... c'est plutôt la tour qu'il y a dans le salon que je vais jeter.
Tu veux toujours l'adresse ?


----------



## Zoreille971 (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'espère être au bon endroit pour trouver une solution à mon problème. Lorsque je tente une restauration du système à partir d'une sauvegarde TM tout marche bien. Mais lorsque l'Imac redémarre, j'ai un écran bleu et la petite roue en point tillés qui tourne pendant des heures et des heures... Que se passe-t-il ? Avez-vous une solution ? Le pire est que lorsque je démarre l'imac en mode target avec le macbook je vois que le disque dur comporte toutes mes données... Help... Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu as utilisé le bon DVD pour restaurer ? (celui de Leopard pour ton iMac, si tu es bien en 10.5 dans l'iMac)
et la bonne archive à restaurer ? (celle de l'iMac)
sans avoir fait d'exclusions excessives dans tes sauvegardes ? 


Alors, démarre en mode sans échec = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1455?viewlocale=fr_FR
connecte-toi à ton Compte,
répare les autorisations,
vérifie tes Préférences Système de Démarrage
et Redémarre normalement.


----------



## Average Joe (4 Novembre 2010)

Arrives-tu, Zoreille, à obtenir le bureau au final ?
J'ai eu un soucy similaire il y a peu. Roue sur fond blanc et pomme grise tournant très longtemps, puis deux écrans bleus suivi du bureau finalement, pointeur de souris bougeable mais la flèche remplacée par la roue multicolore de la mort (fixe, bizarrement) et impossible de sélectionner quoi que ce soit avec.
Je n'avais tout d'abord pas remarqué une chose : le disque dur externe avait disparu du bureau et aucune sauvegarde n'avait eu lieu depuis 5 jours.
Solution : j'ai débranché puis rebranché le DD externe... Et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Comme disait Victor Hugo, "si ces choses nous dépassent, feignons de les organiser".


----------



## MacDavid (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous...

Voilàa que j'ai le message "La sauvegarde n'a pas pu être effectuée car une erreur est survenue lors de la copie de fichiers sur le disque de sauvegarde.
Il est possible que le problème soit temporaire.
Essayez de sauvegarder à nouveau ultérieurement.
Si le problème persiste, utilisez l'Utilitaire de disque pour réparer votre disque de sauvegarde"

J'ai vérifier et réparer le disque (Time Capsule): aucun problème: 
il semble fonctionner parfaitement. 

Une idée?

Merci à tous.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

La Console devrait te donner le nom du fichier qui coince
= fais une recherche dans _Chaînes correspondantes_ sur "_backupd_",
 regarde le chemin du fichier signalé par _Error: (-nn) SrcErr:YES Copying {a file path} to {"null" or another file path}_ ou_ Indexing a file failed. Returned -12 for: {a file path}, {another file path}_, 
et exclus ce fichier dans les Préférences Système de TM.

Si l'erreur se répète, il faut regarder du côté de Spotlight ou d'un anti-virus (à désactiver sur la Capsule ou le DDE), changer les câbles et connections (pour un DDE filaire), ou Réparer le Disque de l'archive TM et du Mac.


----------



## MacDavid (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour et merci François !



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La Console devrait te donner le nom du fichier qui coince
> = fais une recherche dans _Chaînes correspondantes_ sur "_backupd_",
> ...



Il n'y a pas d'erreurs particulières dans la console, hélas...







Que dois je faire avec Spotlight? Comment le retirer, éventuellement?

A dire vrai, j'ai l'impression que c'est depuis que j'ai testé CleanMyMac que je n'arrive plus à sauvergarder sut ma Time Capsule... Possible?

Encore merci!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2010)

MacDavid a dit:


> A dire vrai, j'ai l'impression que c'est depuis que j'ai testé CleanMyMac que je n'arrive plus à sauvergarder sut ma Time Capsule... Possible?


Vraisemblable. 
Hier, j'ai suggéré d'ouvrir un forum dans MacGé, qui serait consacré à tous les ennuis qu'amène l'usage de CleanMyMac. 


Regarde dans Préférences Système > TM si la Capsule y est bien paramétrée (bouton _Changer de disque_, _Options_).

Si c'est le cas, essaie un full reset : tu désactives TM, tu notes tes options et exclusions, tu mets le fichier _com.apple.timemachine.plist_ (dans les Préférences de la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD) à la Corbeille, tu Redémarres, et tu reparamètres les Préf Système.

Après, je ne vois plus qu'une restauration de ton Mac à partir d'une sauvegarde TM antérieure à ton "nettoyage" par CleanMyMac : 
avec la Capsule branchée en Ethernet, tu passes par l'utilitaire du DVD 10.6 qui s'appelle _Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde_, en choisissant la bonne date.


----------



## MacDavid (8 Novembre 2010)

Oups...

Voici de nvx messages d'erreur...
Qu'en dis tu?







PS: je ne puis, hélas, retaurer mon ancien back-up... Il est bien trop vieux ,-) Il faut que je trouve une autre solution.
Merci pour tout!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2010)

Là, je commencerais par Réparer le Disque Interne du Mac (avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD Snow Leopard).


Tu sauvegardes délibérément ton DDE de vidéos ? (= tu ne l'as pas exclu ?)


Pour supprimer Spotlight sur une partition, on glisse l'icône de la partition dans l'écran de _Préférences Système > Spotlight > Confidentialité_.


----------



## MacDavid (8 Novembre 2010)

Bon... alors, j'ai réparé le disque. Et notamment les permissions. Deux bricolés autour de Java réparés.

J'ai mis Spotlight comme tu m'as dit.

Désormais, j'ai deux fois plus de Gigas à copier vers TM mais... hélas TM bloque toujours...






Merci ,-)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2010)

Tu as un fichier _Canada_ qui coince : il est dans ton DDE de Vidéos ?
Trouve-le, et exclus-le des Préférences Système de TM.

Curio coince après TextEdit = as-tu réparé seulement les permissions, 
ou as-tu vraiment réparé le Disque de ton Mac ?

Tu as plusieurs partitions visibles : Data, Vidéos.
As-tu essayé de débrancher ce(s) DDE avant de lancer une sauvegarde TM ? de changer les câbles ?

Sur quoi as-tu désactivé Spotlight ? = le Mac ou le(s) DDE ?


Quand des fichiers voient leurs permissions changer, ils sont sauvegardés par TM comme des nouveaux fichiers : d'où les 6 Go de plus à la seconde capture d'écran. C'est rassurant de voir que ça marche chez toi.


----------



## MacDavid (8 Novembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as un fichier _Canada_ qui coince : il est dans ton DDE de Vidéos ?
> Trouve-le, et exclus-le des Préférences Système de TM.



Il est dans le DD interne



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Curio coince après TextEdit = as-tu réparé seulement les permissions,
> ou as-tu vraiment réparé le Disque de ton Mac ?



Les deux ,-) Le disque interne, fait de deux partitions (Do The Mac et Do The Videos), était en bon état. Seulement deux permissions qui merdaient et une qu'il n'a pas pu réparer:

Syst/Lib/CoeService/RemoteManager/ArdaAgent/Contents/MacOS/Ardagent (de mémoire)



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as plusieurs partitions visibles : Data, Vidéos.
> As-tu essayé de débrancher ce(s) DDE avant de lancer une sauvegarde TM ? de changer les câbles ?



Ce sont deux apartitions sur mon iMac



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Sur quoi as-tu désactivé Spotlight ? = le Mac ou le(s) DDE ?



Le Mac

Merci encore pour ton aide! 
Et nouvelle capture


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2010)

J'ai zappé ta phrase  :





MacDavid a dit:


> PS: je ne puis, hélas, retaurer mon ancien back-up... Il est bien trop vieux



= tu as interrompu les sauvegardes sur ta capsule plus de dix jours ? :mouais:

Si c'est bien le cas, je crois que tu vas devoir reprendre tes sauvegardes de zéro (mise à la Corbeille de la seule sparsebundle démontée, ou effacement de toute la Capsule avec Utilitaire Airport).


----------



## MacDavid (8 Novembre 2010)

Heu... oui, plus de dix jours... Mais jusqu'ici, je le faisais aussi sans problème ?
C'est grave?

Dernière copie écran pour aujourd'hui ,-)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2010)

Après dix jours sans sauvegarder, ça se passe souvent bien,
jusqu'au moment où ça se passe mal&#8230; 
= parfois, on a simplement une sauvegarde complète au lieu d'une différentielle,
d'autres fois, ça plante.


Là, l'addition des messages _Node requires deep transversal_, _Event store UUIDs don't match_, et _error :11_ me fait penser que c'est foutu : TM ne s'en sort plus.

Je peux me tromper, mais c'est tout ce qu'il me reste à te proposer.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2010)

Si, quand même, une bidouille de la mort que macosxhints reprend aujourd'hui, et qui peut marcher, en dernier ressort (dans certains cas, ça détraque TM)

= détruire le fichier ._inprogress_ dans le sous-dossier du Mac de _Backups.backupd_ dans ta sparsebundle : 
c'est un fichier invisible, donc il faut d'abord afficher tous les éléments invisibles (avec Onyx, ou autre),
 il faut le faire après avoir désactivé TM, bien sûr,
et on conseille de lancer une sauvegarde manuellement (par la barre des menus : _Sauvegarder maintenant_) aussitôt après avoir réactivé TM.


----------



## Average Joe (9 Novembre 2010)

C'est marrant, j'ai déjà vu ce message sur mon IMac 21,5 :

_Syst/Lib/CoreService/RemoteManager/ArdaAgent/Contents/MacOS/Ardagent (de mémoire)
_ 
Mais tout ce que j'ai eu à faire fut de débrancher puis rebrancher le DD externe... Maintenant, ce que j'en dis


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai parcouru un peu ce post, mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 145 pages... donc j'aimerais vous exposer mon problème : voilà, je viens de m'acheter un disque dur externe pour utiliser Time Machine sur mon Mac OS X 10.6.4 et en fait, il ne m'enregistre pas toutes mes modifications automatiquement. Je croyais pourtant que c'était l'intérêt de Time Machine... Ai-je loupé une étape quelque part dans l'installation ? D'autre part, en faisant le clic droit sur «Sauvegarder maintenant», oui, il me récupère les nouvelles versions de mes fichiers de traitement de texte, mais il ne me met pas à jour mon Itunes où j'ai pourtant rajouté plein de nouveaux CD ; il ne me change pas non plus les jaquettes de mes dossiers mp3 que j'illustre avec la pochette du CD... Est-ce que quelqu'un aura la gentillesse de m'expliquer comment avoir une sauvegarde automatique de TOUTES les modifications que je fais sur l'ordinateur ? 

Un grand merci d'avance !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour que TM sauvegarde automatiquement chaque heure, il faut bouger le gros bouton vers _Activer_ dans ses Préférences Système.

Les changements ne sont pas forcément tout de suite sauvegardés par TM : ils ne le sont parfois que l'heure suivante, ou, dans ton cas, quand tu auras quitté iTunes une fois (bon, c'est surtout vrai dans iPhoto).
Tout ça si, bien sûr, tu n'as pas exclu le dossier dans les _Options_ des Préférences Système de TM.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour FrançoisMAcG et merci de ta réponse,

J'ai vérifié et le gros bouton dans les Préférences Système de TM était bien activé.

Je n'ai rien exclu dans les Options des Préférences Système de TM. Par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est normal ou pas mais dans les Options des Préférences Système de TM, il y a Time Machine en gris (je ne peux pas l'enlever ou quoique ce soit) dans le cadre «Exclure ces éléments des sauvegardes».

Il devait y avoir une sauvegarde automatique il n'y a pas longtemps. J'ai donc rajouté un CD dans Itunes pour faire un test... La sauvegarde terminée, j'ai vérifié : le CD que j'avais rajouté n'y était pas, de même que la quinzaine que j'avais mis il y 2 ou 3 jours... C'est quoi ces pseudo sauvegardes automatiques qui ne prennent pas en compte des changements effectués il y a 2 ou 3 jours ? Je ne comprends vraiment pas...

Si quelqu'un a une explication ou une solution, elles seront les bienvenues !

Merci d'avance


----------



## MacDavid (11 Novembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si, quand même, une bidouille de la mort que macosxhints reprend aujourd'hui, et qui peut marcher, en dernier ressort (dans certains cas, ça détraque TM)
> 
> = détruire le fichier ._inprogress_ dans le sous-dossier du Mac de _Backups.backupd_ dans ta sparsebundle :
> c'est un fichier invisible, donc il faut d'abord afficher tous les éléments invisibles (avec Onyx, ou autre),




Aie... je ne trouve pas ce fichier invisible, même après actionné Onyx.
J'ai un InProgress, mais il n'est pas invisible...

:-(


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Novembre 2010)

MacDavid a dit:


> J'ai un InProgress, mais il n'est pas invisible...


Curieux. :hein:

Un argument de plus pour reformater la partition TM ?

En tout cas, tu peux toujours le déplacer ou le détruire&#8230;



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------




Mac.pour.toujours a dit:


> dans les Options des Préférences Système de TM, il y a Time Machine en gris (je ne peux pas l'enlever ou quoique ce soit) dans le cadre «Exclure ces éléments des sauvegardes».


C'est normal, et obligatoire : TM ne va quand même pas sauvegarder sa partition&#8230; 



Mac.pour.toujours a dit:


> Il devait y avoir une sauvegarde automatique il n'y a pas longtemps. J'ai donc rajouté un CD dans Itunes pour faire un test... La sauvegarde terminée, j'ai vérifié : le CD que j'avais rajouté n'y était pas, de même que la quinzaine que j'avais mis il y 2 ou 3 jours... C'est quoi ces pseudo sauvegardes automatiques qui ne prennent pas en compte des changements effectués il y a 2 ou 3 jours ? Je ne comprends vraiment pas...


Essaie de simplement Redémarrer ton Mac.

Et si ça coince encore, de Réparer le Disque de la partition TM, avec Utilitaire de Disque.


----------



## MacDavid (11 Novembre 2010)

Si j'en crois ce que je lis ici:
http://www.alandix.com/blog/2010/07/09/time-machine-when-it-goes-wrong-and-how-to-fix-it/

Ce fichier n'est pas invisible, en fait...
Je viens donc de supprimer mon 2010-11-11-135545.inProgress

Et je relance TM.
Je te teins au courant.

Sinon, que me conseilles tu? J'efface tout mon dossier de sauveagrde? Je reformate ma Time Capsule (mais comment) ?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Novembre 2010)

Non, il n'est pas invisible : je m'a trompé (= je n'ai pas vérifié mes notes de lecture). :rose:

Le fichier _datexxxx.InProgress_ est la trace d'une sauvegarde non achevée (par interruption volontaire de la sauvegarde avec le menu ad hoc, ou échec de TM),
et selon le cas (volontaire ou accidentel), il permet le bon achèvement de la bonne sauvegarde en cours, ou bloque tout succès ultérieur à l'échec en cours.


Après, ou tu mets la sparsebundle (que tu auras d'abord démontée avec Utilitaire de Disque) à la Corbeille, et tu vides la Corbeille = ça n'efface que ta sauvegarde TM,

ou tu passes par Utilitaire Airport, et là, tu effaces tout le contenu de la Capsule.

L'un comme l'autre sont efficaces : simplement, tu perds ce que tu aurais pu écrire d'autre que TM dans la Capsule si tu l'effaces avec Utilitaire Airport.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour FrançoisMacG et merci pour cette nouvelle réponse !

Il y a un mieux.... 

J'ai fait comme tu m'as dit, à savoir réparer le Disque de la partition TM, avec l'Utilitaire de Disque. Apparemment cela coinçait et il y avait bien quelque chose à réparer. A la sauvegarde suivante, mon Itunes était à jour. 

Je n'ai pas encore fait le test pour voir si le Itunes se mettait automatiquement à jour si je rajoute encore un CD... mais bon, c'est mieux qu'avant.

Par contre, mes fichiers mp3 (hors Itunes) ne se sont pas mis à jour... 

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de demander à TM de mettre à jour un dossier particulier ? ? ?

Encore merci d'avance :love:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Novembre 2010)

TM sauvegarde (presque) tout : on ne lui demande que d'exclure certains dossiers, pas d'inclure.

Où sont rangés tes mp3 hors iTunes ?? Dans un DDE ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2010)

Re bonjour :love:

Alors, je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'est un fichier DDE...  Mais mes mp3 sont tous dans un grand dossier intitulé mp3 dans le dossier Documents du dossier Utilisateurs. Les autres dossiers du dossier Documents se mettent à jour. Il n'y a que le dossier mp3 qui ne bougent pas, pourtant j'ai fait pas mal de modif'... Snif... No comprendo


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Novembre 2010)

Mac.pour.toujours a dit:


> Re bonjour :love:
> 
> *Alors, je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'est un fichier DDE*...  Mais mes mp3 sont tous dans un grand dossier intitulé mp3 dans le dossier Documents du dossier Utilisateurs. Les autres dossiers du dossier Documents se mettent à jour. Il n'y a que le dossier mp3 qui ne bougent pas, pourtant j'ai fait pas mal de modif'... Snif... No comprendo


C'est pas vraiment un fichier&#8230; 

C'est l'abréviation de *D*isque *D*ur *E*xterne&#8230;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Novembre 2010)

Mac.pour.toujours a dit:


> mes mp3 sont tous dans un grand dossier intitulé mp3 dans le dossier Documents du dossier Utilisateurs. Les autres dossiers du dossier Documents se mettent à jour. Il n'y a que le dossier mp3 qui ne bougent pas


Et si tu essayais de mettre ton dossier mp3 dans Musique, à côté du dossier iTunes, au lieu de Documents ?

C'est bien dossier classique, et pas une image-disque ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2010)

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

Merci FrançoisMacG pour ta patience, tes conseils et toutes tes solutions 

J'ai bougé le fameux dossier qu'il ne me modifiait pas et miracle ! Ca y est, la TM a enfin compris qu'il y avait du boulot dans ce dossier.

Tout est à jour ! Encore merci pour ton temps et toutes tes astuces 

Et merci à Dos Jones pour le décodage


----------



## MacDavid (12 Novembre 2010)

Cher François,

Je voulais supprimer mon dossier iMac de David.sparsebundle

Hélas... impossible:



> Impossible deffectuer lopération car lélément « token » est utilisé.



Que faire ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Novembre 2010)

Tu dois démonter la sparsebundle avant de la mettre à la Corbeille.

Ça se fait avec Utilitaire de Disque, et son bouton _Monter/Démonter._


----------



## IKYO (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je m'en remets aux spécialistes de la sauvegarde, car je n'y comprends plus rien!

Depuis plusieurs mois j'ai 2 Macs sauvegardés via TimeMachine sur un NAS Synology DS107.
Tout fonctionnait pour le mieux jusqu'à hier soir.

Les deux macs tournent sous Snow Léopard 10.6.5, le premier mac me donne systématiquement le message suivant : voir visuel joint

J'ai reformaté le NAS, essayé avec un disque externe USB : même message, et les sauvegardes ne se font pas.

Sur le 2ème Mac, la sauvegarde devient super longue et fini par échouer.

Toutes les idées sont les bienvenues, je ne vois pas très bien dans quelle direction m'orienter.

Merci par avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (24 Novembre 2010)

J'ai eu la même chose ces derniers jours avec une Time Capsule même après un formatage sécurisé de celle ci ... En plus elle était beaucoup plus lente que d'habitude : après 12 heures on était aux 2/3 alors que d'habitude 12H suffisent largement pour tout sauvegarder (et pourtant en Ethernet)

Apparemment la dernière sauvegarde semble bien se passer : elle est plus rapide mais n'est pas encore terminée.


----------



## Alino06 (24 Novembre 2010)

J'ai une petite question, est-il possible de sauvegarder un NAS sur un autre NAS via time machine.
(Pour les NAS il s'agit de 2 Synology DJ109 2TO)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Novembre 2010)

IKYO a dit:


> le message suivant : voir visuel joint
> 
> J'ai reformaté le NAS, essayé avec un disque externe USB : même message, et les sauvegardes ne se font pas.


Il faut t'intéresser aux messages de la Console, et exploiter cet article = http://web.me.com/pondini/Time_Machine/C3.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h26 ----------




Alino06 a dit:


> est-il possible de sauvegarder un NAS sur un autre NAS via time machine.


TM ne sauvegarde que les Volumes formatés en Mac OS étendu


----------



## Alino06 (24 Novembre 2010)

Mince pas jouable dans le sens ou il y a 2 postes sous Parallels ...


----------



## Benjamin875 (27 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
Est il possible de ne sauvegarder avec time machine que sa bibliothèque iphoto / itunes ?
J'ai beau cherché, je ne trouve pas !
De plus, si je supprime de la musique, ou des photos, me les gardera t'il sur ma sauvegarde lors de la prochaine synchro ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## CorbeilleNews (28 Novembre 2010)

Alors c'est possible mais il faut ruser un peu car Time Machine ne  permet pas à ma connaissance de choisir ce que l'on veut sauvegarder  mais seulement ce que l'on veut exclure de la sauvegarde et vu le nombre  de dossiers à exclure à par celui d'iTunes et la bilbliothèque iPhoto  dans le dossier images cela devient vite compliqué ... 

Dans les préférences Time Machine puis options tu cliques sur le petit bouton "+"

De là tu fait ctrl+a : tout est sélectionné, donc rien ne sera sauvegardé puisque tu exclus tout de la sauvegarde ...   je sais c'est compliqué ... mais quand on y réfléchi bien c'est logique.

A  partir de là tu cherches (dans le menu utilisateur puis le nom de ta  session et en cliquant sur les petits triangles à gauche de chaque  dossier) les dossier iTunes (dans musique) et le fichier iPhoto Library  (dans images) et tu les désélectionne.

Quand tu auras développé suffisamment pour voir le dossier iTunes et le fichier iPhoto Library tu refais ctrl+a pour être sûr d'exclure tous les fichiers et tu décoches les deux ci-dessus. Ce sera alors les 2 seuls à ne pas être exclus de ta sauvegarde, ce que tu voulais

Ne  t'inquiète pas les sauvegardes sont incrémentales sur Time Machine  alors si tu supprimes un fichier il sera certes supprimé de ta prochaine  sauvegarde mais tu pourras toujours le retrouver dans les sauvegardes  précédentes et ce tant qu'il aura de la place sur ton disque dur de  sauvegarde car dès qu'il n'y a plus assez de place pour faire la  sauvegarde en cours Time Machine supprime les plus vieilles sauvegarde  pour gagner de la place, il ne faudra juste pas vouloir récupérer un  fichier dans une sauvegarde trop ancienne et qui aura été effacée  

Y'a plus qu'a ...

Bon courage


----------



## Benjamin875 (28 Novembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ! C'est vraiment gentil.

Cependant je n'ai pas réussi à trouver les "fameux petits triangles" pour exclure itunes et iphoto.
En fait, ce que j'ai fait, pour tout exclure de mes sauvegardes, c'est que j'ai carrément exclu le "machintosh HD".
Mais après je ne comprends pas la démarche ...

Merci d'avance pour ta patience !

Juste une petite question : J'ai tous mes comptes mails. Ils sont syncro sur mon iphone. Si je formate mon mac et que je branche mon iphone, pourrais je les synchro de mon iphone sur mon mac ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Novembre 2010)

Ne sauvegarder que ses photos et sa musique avec Time Machine, c'est donner de la confiture aux cochons 
= autant s'orienter vers un logiciel de sauvegarde (iBackup, ) ou de synchronisation de dossiers ! (enfin, c'est mon avis  )


Le sujet de ce fil est Time Machine : il y a un forum iPhone pas loin d'ici.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (28 Novembre 2010)

Les petits triangles sont juste à la gauche de chaque dossier comme sur le lien ci dessous :

http://mac.branchez-vous.com/archives/screenshot-finder-full.jpg


----------



## secretliar (7 Décembre 2010)

Allo!

Ne me blamez pas, je voulais lire les pages précédents du topic, mais quand j'ai vu qu'il y avait 147 pages, j'ai (bizarrement?) décidé de passer à côté 

Voici ma question :

J'ai un Mac depuis juillet 2010, j'ai découvert MacOS, j'ai fait mes premières conneries etc. etc.
J'ai aussi un disque dur externe que j'utilise avec Time Machine.

Je sais qu'il est possible de restaurer son Mac avec Time Machine, mais est-ce que ceci est possible :
Je voudrais formater mon Mac et utiliser Time Machine uniquement pour récupérer mes documents (documents, photos, musiques et vidéos), pas le reste. Aucunes applications, aucunes préférences.

Après formatage et connection du disque externe, je paramètre Time Machine, et dès lors, je peux revenir dans les sauvegardes de "l'ancien système?"

+


----------

EDIT:
Alors je viens de comprendre, Time Machine a beau faire des sauvegardes incrémentielles, il utilise les "alias", fait qu'il est possible de visualiser avec le Finder, et sans effort, des dossier complets, à n'importe quelle date où sauvegarde il y a eut


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Décembre 2010)

secretliar a dit:


> Après formatage et connection du disque externe, je paramètre Time Machine, et dès lors, je peux revenir dans les sauvegardes de "l'ancien système?"
> 
> EDIT:
> Alors je viens de comprendre, Time Machine a beau faire des sauvegardes incrémentielles, il utilise les "alias", fait qu'il est possible de visualiser avec le Finder, et sans effort, des dossier complets, à n'importe quelle date où sauvegarde il y a eut


Après formatage du Disque Interne, l'immatriculation (l'UUID) du disque va changer,
et tu ne pourras naviguer dans tes anciennes sauvegardes qu'en passant par l'item_ Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ :
 la restauration passe alors par la roue crantée, 
et il est judicieux de restaurer le contenu de chaque dossier (Images, Musique, ) plutôt que le dossier complet (contenu + contenant).


Ce ne sont pas des alias, mais des liens matériels : c'est un peu différent, mais ça affiche bien les originaux.
Il est vivement conseillé de ne pas restaurer en passant par le Finder (problèmes d'autorisations, risque de corruption de l'archive TM), 
mais d'Entrer dans l'espace intergalactique (avec _ Parcourir d'autres disques TM_).

Mais, bon, tu dis que c'est résolu.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Décembre 2010)

Ah, un gros bémol que j'ai oublié :

ne réactive surtout pas l'application Time Machine avant d'avoir récupéré tous tes anciens fichiers : la première nouvelle sauvegarde recopie tout le contenu de ton Mac, et si la partition de sauvegarde est trop remplie, il y a effacement des anciennes sauvegardes


----------



## jmos (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir
Je rencontre un problème avec une sauvegarde Time Machine: j'ai eu un crash sur un DDE sur lequel était stocké la bibliothèque iPhoto. Ce DDE était sauvegardé sur une Time Capsule. 
J'ai remplacé le DDE ( problème mécanique...) par un nouveau tout beau tout neuf. 
Je me dis que je n'ai pas de problème vu que l'ensemble des données du vieux DDE étaient sauvegardés sur la TC. Je lance donc TM, et pas de problème dans l'espace intergalactique, je choisis une date antérieure de quelques jours au crash du vieux DDE et la restauration sur le nouveau DDE démarre. Il m'indique environ 4 h pour le tout. Je laisse donc le programme tourner ( je précise que c'est sur le MBA de ma femme, sous SL à jour ) et, au bout d'une heure environ je viens surveiller et là, message d'erreur " la bibliothèque iPhoto ne peut être restaurée".

Je sais bien que iPhoto Library ne peut se trouver sur un disque réseau, du moins selon Apple, mais là j'ai un vrai problème: à quoi sert vraiment TM si on ne peut restaurer une donnée d'une application Apple. Et comme c'est sur un MBA qui ne possède pas de connexion Ethernet, comment est-t-on supposé récupérer les données. Si j'ai une TC, c'est justement pour éviter les fils....
Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu ne décris pas exactement comment tu essaies de restaurer, 
et en particulier ce que tu demandes à TM de restaurer.

En sélectionnant iPhotoLibrary, tu dois voir une alerte qui te demande de choisir le lieu de la restauration (puisque ton ancien DDE n'existe plus)
= http://web.me.com/pondini/Time_Machine/E3.html


----------



## jmos (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour et désolé de ne pas avoir été très clair:
j'ai pu restaurer avec TM tous les fichiers qui étaient sur mon DDE défunt, sauf la librairie iPhoto.

Pour ce faire, après mon premier échec ou j'avais sélectionné globalement le disque défunt ( par son nom ), fait un clic droit " restaurer sur...." et choisi le nom du nouveau disque comme lieu de restauration, ce qui avait abouti à un arrêt au bout d'une heure, avec le message, qu'il était impossible de continuer car la bibliothèque iPhoto ne pouvait être copiée, j'ai procédé en deux temps:
1) sélection de toutes les données sur la sauvegarde TM sauf la librairie iPhoto, clic droit et "restaurer sur...." en choisissant le nouveau disque comme destination. Aucun problème en moins de 3 heures tout était fait.
2) Je suis reparti dans la même sauvegarde TM, j'ai cette fois sélectionné la seule librairie iPhoto, et lui ai demandé de la restaurer sur le nouveau DDE: arrêt au bout de 5 minutes ( TM prépare la copie, la barre de progression se lance et tout s'arrête avec le même message que précédemment.
3) même essai, mais en demandant une restauration sur le disque interne du MBA, cette fois, (ceci étant possible car j'ai paramétré la librairie iPhoto pour qu'elle gère son contenu à l'emplacement original sur le disque et non par intégration par copie de l'original dans la base de données,, ce qui explique qu'elle n'est pas trop volumineuse, sans cela les quelques 25 Go disponibles sur le  disque interne du MBA n'y suffiraient pas) et même arrêt au bout de 5 minutes avec le même message: impossible de copie la librairie iPhoto

PS: la bibliothèqie iTunes, par contre, qui était aussi sur le disque externe, a été, restaurée sans le moindre problème. 2 poids, 2 mesures avec des applications Apple, même si je sais qu'iTunes est beaucoup plus étroitement lié à OSX que iPhoto...


----------



## stephlegab (13 Décembre 2010)

jmos a dit:


> Bonjour et désolé de ne pas avoir été très clair:
> j'ai pu restaurer avec TM tous les fichiers qui étaient sur mon DDE défunt, sauf la librairie iPhoto.
> 
> Pour ce faire, après mon premier échec ou j'avais sélectionné globalement le disque défunt ( par son nom ), fait un clic droit " restaurer sur...." et choisi le nom du nouveau disque comme lieu de restauration, ce qui avait abouti à un arrêt au bout d'une heure, avec le message, qu'il était impossible de continuer car la bibliothèque iPhoto ne pouvait être copiée, j'ai procédé en deux temps:
> ...



Pour Iphoto, tu peux récupérer ta library à partir d'iphoto directement.
une fois sur iphoto, tu fais "fichier"  soit:   "parcourir les copies de sauvegarde" et là tu vas dans le dossier concerné.
                                                      soit:    "importer dans la bibliothèque"

Ca devrait fonctionner.


----------



## jmos (13 Décembre 2010)

stephlegab a dit:


> Pour Iphoto, tu peux récupérer ta library à partir d'iphoto directement.
> une fois sur iphoto, tu fais "fichier"  soit:   "parcourir les copies de sauvegarde" et là tu vas dans le dossier concerné.
> soit:    "importer dans la bibliothèque"
> 
> Ca devrait fonctionner.



Merci, je viens de lancer iPhoto et effectivement, en faisant Fichier/parcourir les copies de sauvegarde, iPhoto lance automatiquement TM qui s'ouvre directement sur la dernière sauvegarde iPhoto.

J'ai fait Restaurer, indiquer le nouveau disque et la bibliothèque a été copiée.

Je ne suis pas un pro d'iPhoto, c'est surtout ma femme qui s'en sert. J'ignorais cette commande, mon premier réflexe avait été de passer par TM, sans soupçonner un problème. Il est vrai, maintenant que j'ai beaucoup consulté les aides iPhoto et TM, qu'il semble y avoir pas mal de restrictions avec les disques réseaux sur iPhoto. Mais comme la librairie était suaveagrdé régulièrement, je n'avais pas soupçonné que la restauration serait un problème pat TM et qu'il fallait aller directement dans l'application.
Grand merci à toi et à FrançoisMacG


----------



## Dirtix (27 Décembre 2010)

Question bête,

je viens du PC et je suis passé sur mac ce week end, et j'ai vu cette icone "time machine" mais je ne sais pas du tout à quoi sa sert, donc quand je sais pas je préfère ne pas y toucher ^^

Pouvez vous m'expliquer s'il vous plait ? Merci


----------



## tombom (27 Décembre 2010)

bonjour

toutes les infos ici...


----------



## Dirtix (27 Décembre 2010)

Ah oui c'est vrai, j'suis con j'avais oublié qu'un forum sa servait à aider les gens et non pas à les balancer sur google !!


----------



## tombom (27 Décembre 2010)

ce n'est pas de l'aide ton tu as besoin.
mais de la documentation 
quel est l'interet que l'on te repète ce que apple explique mieux que nous sur son site  ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h25 ----------

en revanche, si tu as une question précise, des complements d'infos, le forum est là.
mais sinon, je ne vois pas ...


----------



## Dirtix (27 Décembre 2010)

en gros c'est une sécurité en cas de perte des données ?!

Mais sa doit bouffer deux fois plus de place sur le DD non ?


----------



## tombom (27 Décembre 2010)

Pour fonctionner, Time Machine a besoin de votre Mac et d'un disque dur externe. Il vous suffit de connecter le disque, de l'affecter à Time Machine... et d'attendre que ça se passe. Time Machine sauvegarde automatiquement l'intégralité de votre Mac, y compris vos fichiers système, applications, comptes, préférences, morceaux de musique, photos, films et documents. Mais ce qui différencie Time Machine de toutes les autres applications de sauvegarde, c'est qu'il ne se borne pas à conserver une copie de secours de chaque fichier : il se souvient de la façon dont se présentait votre système un jour donné. Vous pouvez donc revisiter votre Mac tel qu'il apparaissait dans le passé.


----------



## Dirtix (27 Décembre 2010)

d'accord très bien, j'ai plus qu'a me prendre un nouveau DD externe.

Les applications sa prend beaucoup de place ? Avec un 500go j'aurais assez ? (en sachant que mon macbook fait 320go et que j'ai en plus beaucoup de films sur un vieu DD externe qui marche un coup sur deux)


----------



## tombom (27 Décembre 2010)

En general on conseille, pour être tranquil, un DDE qui fasse deux fois au moins le DDI. De cette manière tu Es tranquil pendant un moment. Il faut savoir aussi que si il ny a plus de place sur le disque Time machine, il va de lui meme supprimer les veilles sauvegardes pour mettre les nouvelles...


----------



## Dirtix (27 Décembre 2010)

ah ok au faite c'est hyper intelligent ^^

Ça fonctionne avec un DD multimedia ?


----------



## tombom (27 Décembre 2010)

part du principe que le disque time machine ne doit etre reservé que pour time machine. (meme si, on peut partitionner etc, le mieux, c'est de ne s'en servir que pour ca)
je ne sais pas ceque tu entends par disque multimedia. je sais juste que le disque dur doit etre formaté en MacOs entendu journalisé (HFS +), et que, si time machine est activé, quand tu vas brancher un DDE, et lui demander de sauvegarder dessus, si le format n'est pas bon, il te proposera de se charger de le formater


----------



## Dirtix (27 Décembre 2010)

ah d'accord en gros le DD ne doit servir que pour time machine :S

Oui bon pour time machine on verra quand j'auraiss des sous alors ^^ Après le mac je suis un peu ruiné.

merci A+


----------



## tombom (27 Décembre 2010)

pas uniquement. et si la seule solution temporaire pour faire des sauvegarde est d'utiliser un DD pour time machine + autre, pourquoi pas... mais ca doit rester du temporaire...

qu'est ce que tu appelles "DD multimedia" ?


----------



## Dirtix (28 Décembre 2010)

Un DD multimedia c'est un boitier externe que tu peux brancher directement à la télé par cable HDMI ou Péritel. En gros c'est un lecteur, tu as une télécommande et tu choisis tes films.


----------



## polpaulin (28 Décembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Après formatage du Disque Interne, l'immatriculation (l'UUID) du disque va changer,
> et tu ne pourras naviguer dans tes anciennes sauvegardes qu'en passant par l'item_ Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ :
> la restauration passe alors par la roue crantée,


où se trouve ce  _Parcourir d'autres disques TM _, j'ai beau tourner dans tous les sens il reste introuvable , quelles sont les manip pour y arriver ?


----------



## tombom (28 Décembre 2010)

@dirtix : je ne pense pas que ce marchera avec Time machine et ce Dd...


----------



## Thewaveman (28 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,

J'ai un mac book pro de 500Go depuis 1 an environ. j'utilise 2 hd (1en usb, 1en fw800) de 320Go pour faire des sauvagardes de data utilisateurs (pas de sauvegarde système). Ces 2 hd sont des clones. 
Ils servent aussi à la même chose pour le PC sous seven de ma femme.

Je comprends bien que cette situation n'est pas la plus sécurisé pour mon mac.
J'envisage donc de prendre un HD type time capsule. J'ai les interrogations suivantes:
- une time capsule de 1To sera t elle suffisante ? (j'en doute).
- une time capsule fonctionne t elle aussi en sauvegarde auto pour seven du moins pour le repertoire "mesdocuments" ?
- a la place de la time capsule puis je prendre le nouveau nas  de laCie apparement compatible timemachine ?

Merci par avance pour vos retours.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Décembre 2010)

Dirtix a dit:


> Un DD multimedia c'est un boitier externe que tu peux brancher directement à la télé par cable HDMI ou Péritel. En gros c'est un lecteur, tu as une télécommande et tu choisis tes films.


C'est formaté en FAT, et ça ne sert qu'au multimedia, sauf si c'est prévu d'avance par le fabricant

= si tu ne veux pas de complications, achète un DDE que tu réserveras à TM. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h31 ----------




Thewaveman a dit:


> J'ai un mac book pro de 500Go depuis 1 an environ. j'utilise 2 hd (1en usb, 1en fw800) de 320Go pour faire des sauvagardes de data utilisateurs (pas de sauvegarde système). Ces 2 hd sont des clones.
> Ils servent aussi à la même chose pour le PC sous seven de ma femme.
> 
> Je comprends bien que cette situation n'est pas la plus sécurisé pour mon mac.
> ...


TM ne sauvegarde que les Disques formatés en Mac OS étendu 
= si ta femme Seven utilise aussi tes Disques, il est probable qu'ils soient en FAT. :rateau:

Tu dois prévoir un disque de 1,5 à 3 fois la taille totale des données à sauvegarder (le Mac + les Disques en Mac OS étendu).
Un NAS compatible avec TM est compatible avec TM.


----------



## Thewaveman (28 Décembre 2010)

> TM ne sauvegarde que les Disques formatés en Mac OS étendu
> = si ta femme Seven utilise aussi tes Disques, il est probable qu'ils soient en FAT. :rateau:
> 
> Tu dois prévoir un disque de 1,5 à 3 fois la taille totale des données à sauvegarder (le Mac + les Disques en Mac OS étendu).
> Un NAS compatible avec TM est compatible avec TM.


 
Effectivement, mes HD sont partionnés (htfs et NTFS)

Serais tu m'orienter vers des modeles de nas compatibles TM, ou comment savoir s'ils sont compatible TM ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h08 ----------

si je prend ce type de nas, http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21196/synology-ds111-2-to.html est il compatible TM ? (j'ai envoie une demande au SVC, mais au cas où qq aurait une réponse) ?


----------



## tombom (28 Décembre 2010)

Thewaveman a dit:


> si je prend ce type de nas, http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21196/synology-ds111-2-to.html est il compatible TM ? (j'ai envoie une demande au SVC, mais au cas où qq aurait une réponse) ?



regarde en bas de la page, dans les caractéristiques technique :



> Sauvegarde de fichiers sans effort
> 
> Le Synology DS111 offre un emplacement de sauvegarde centralisé permettant de consolider les données fragmentées et déstructurées présentes au sein d'un réseau. Les utilisateurs de PC peuvent sauvegarder leurs données sur le Synology DS111 à l'aide du logiciel gratuit Synology Data Replicator. *Les utilisateurs de Mac OS X, quant à eux, apprécieront l'intégration native d'Apple Time Machine*. Un assistant de sauvegarde web est fourni pour pouvoir sauvegarder les données du Synology DS111 sur un autre Synology DiskStation ou sur un serveur rsync via une transmission cryptée, ou sur un disque dur externe par connexion USB ou eSATA. Par ailleurs, la sauvegarde sur le nuage à l'aide du service Amazon S3 est également pris en charge.





> Solutions de sauvegarde
>  Sauvegarde Réseau
>  Sauvegarde Locale
>  *Sauvegarde de bureau (à l'aide d'une application de sauvegarde comme Synology Data Replicator 3 ou Apple Time Machine)*
> ...


----------



## Thewaveman (28 Décembre 2010)

Oui, merci. je m'etais empresser de poser la question sans chercher :rose:.

je suis aussi sur le site de la marque.


----------



## jmos (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
Problème sur Time Machine ce soir: après changement du disque dur sur un MBA (80 Go, 2008 sous SL à jour )fait au SAV Apple, j'ai fait une restauration à partir de la dernière sauvegarde TM ( en fait, je n'ai fait que les dossiers et documents ), ayant ensuite réinstallé les applications à partir de leur DVD d'origine. Aucun problème jusque là, et tout va bien. Jusqu'à la réactivation de Time Machine, une fois le MBA remis à neuf, si je puis dire.

Je m'attendais donc, puisque le disque dur était neuf, à ce que TM reparte de zéro, t en faisant une sauvegarde toute neuve. En fait, non, TM ne me trouve que 10 Go ( sur 40 utilisés en tout ) à sauvegarder, et surtout, il se lance et ne fait strictement rien: au bout de 8 heures, la barre de progression indiquait 305 octets (oui, octets ) sur 10g....Il faut une loupe pour voir un morceau de bleu sur la barre.
Quand j'arrête la sauvegarde, là, c'est panique à bord. Elle s'arrête apparemment normalement, mais je n'ai plus accès au disque de sauvegarde dans la barre verticale du Finder, et tout se bloque, je suis forcé d'éteindre le MBA à la sauvage pour reprendre la main.
Le disque TM est une TC de 2To, qui fonctionne parfaitement par ailleurs, puisqu'elle sauvegarde imperturbablement en quelques minutes chaque heure un MBP.
Par acquit de conscience, j'ai vérifié tous les disques et ils sont tous OK.

Bref, pas possible de redémarrer TM à partir du MBA . Je suis donc preneur de toute bonne idée...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

jmos a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Problème sur Time Machine ce soir: après changement du disque dur sur un MBA (80 Go, 2008 sous SL à jour )fait au SAV Apple, j'ai fait une restauration à partir de la dernière sauvegarde TM ( en fait, je n'ai fait que les dossiers et documents ), ayant ensuite réinstallé les applications à partir de leur DVD d'origine .
> 
> Aucun problème jusque là, et tout va bien. Jusqu'à la réactivation de Time Machine, une fois le MBA remis à neuf, si je puis dire.
> ...



Bonjour,

Personnellement je formaterai ce DD externe avant de le déclarer comme Time Machine, vu que vous avez toutes vos données sur le MAC


----------



## tombom (30 Décembre 2010)

pas de raison a mon avis de le formater, vu que la time capsule fonctionne avec les autres ordis.
Peut etre supprimer la sauvegarde du Macbook air sur la time machine, celle qui est foireuse.
ou tout simplement dans les preferences de time machine, choisir "aucun disque", desactiver time machine, reactiver, et choisir a nouveau un disque, la time capsule et voir comment ca se comporte (mais j'ai de gros doutes)
peut etre aussi une reparation du disque de la Time capsule ?

dans tous les cas, FrancoisMacG ne devrait pas tarder a arriver...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

tombom a dit:


> pas de raison a mon avis de le formater, vu que la time capsule fonctionne avec les autres ordis.
> Peut etre supprimer la sauvegarde du Macbook air sur la time machine, celle qui est foireuse.
> ou tout simplement dans les preferences de time machine, choisir "aucun disque", desactiver time machine, reactiver, et choisir a nouveau un disque, la time capsule et voir comment ca se comporte (mais j'ai de gros doutes)
> peut etre aussi une reparation du disque de la Time capsule ?
> ...



Foireuse, vous dîtes tout ... si vos données sont toutes sur votre Mac, nettoyez votre DD Time Machine.

*Attention* : Désactivez Time Machine avant - ce DD sera vu par votre Mac comme un simple Disque Externe, vous pouvez y accéder par un double clic, ou par le Finder


----------



## jmos (30 Décembre 2010)

Chailleran a dit:


> Foireuse, vous dîtes tout ... si vos données sont toutes sur votre Mac, nettoyez votre DD Time Machine.



Oui, j'ai bien pensé à ça, d'autant plus que le MBA étant "tout neuf", je n'ai plus besoin des sauvegardes historiques.
Mais, par ailleurs, sur ce même forum, on recommande de ne pas supprimer de Sparsebundle par le Finder....
Il s'agit d'un MBA, donc il ne voit que le sparsebundle ( accès par Airport ). Et je n'ai certainement pas envie de reformatter toute la TC ( il y a les sauvegardes d'un autre Mac, qui sont importantes, elles ), d'autant plus que la vérification du disque de la TC indique que tout va bien.

Idéalement, virer le sparsebundle et repartir avec une sauvegarde neuve complète du MBA serait ma solution préférée, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être très recommandé....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Décembre 2010)

tombom a dit:


> dans tous les cas, FrancoisMacG ne devrait pas tarder a arriver...




Si la sauvegarde est bien dans la Capsule, ce n'est pas un simple dossier inclus dans un Disque, mais une image-disque .sparsebundle.


Tes propositions sont bonnes : Changer de Disque, réparer le Disque (mais sur la sparsebundle plutôt que la Capsule), et, en dernier recours, mettre la sparsebunlde (démontée) à la Corbeille.

J'aurais ajouté : réparer le Disque Interne du Mac, et faire un full reset de Time Machine.


Ce qui manque comme info, c'est de savoir comment ont été restaurés au départ les dossiers et documents.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h08 ----------




jmos a dit:


> Idéalement, virer le sparsebundle et repartir avec une sauvegarde neuve complète du MBA serait ma solution préférée, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être très recommandé....


Je ferais ça en dernier, après avoir tenté de corriger le problème.
Mais si tu ne tiens pas à tes vieilles sauvegardes, tu peux commencer par là.

Ça se fait (après avoir désactivé TM dans ses Préf Système) en démontant la sparsebundle avec Utilitaire de Disque (il y a un bouton dédié dans la barre d'outils),
puis en mettant la sparsebundle à la Corbeille (en passant par le Finder) : c'est simple.
Après, tu reparamètres les Préf Système, et tu réactives TM.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

jmos a dit:


> Oui, j'ai bien pensé à ça, d'autant plus que le MBA étant "tout neuf", je n'ai plus besoin des sauvegardes historiques.
> Mais, par ailleurs, sur ce même forum, on recommande de ne pas supprimer de Sparsebundle par le Finder....
> Il s'agit d'un MBA, donc il ne voit que le sparsebundle ( accès par Airport ). Et je n'ai certainement pas envie de reformatter toute la TC ( il y a les sauvegardes d'un autre Mac, qui sont importantes, elles ), d'autant plus que la vérification du disque de la TC indique que tout va bien.
> 
> Idéalement, virer le sparsebundle et repartir avec une sauvegarde neuve complète du MBA serait ma solution préférée, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être très recommandé....



Ok c'est maintenant que vous parlez d'une sauvegarde d'un autre Mac 
Fallait le dire d'entrée, là je sèche


----------



## jmos (30 Décembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ferais ça en dernier, après avoir tenté de corriger le problème.
> Mais si tu ne tiens pas à tes vieilles sauvegardes, tu peux commencer par là.
> 
> Ça se fait (après avoir désactivé TM dans ses Préf Système) en démontant la sparsebundle avec Utilitaire de Disque (il y a un bouton dédié dans la barre d'outils),
> ...



Je crois bien que j'avais tout essayé; comme je l'avais dit, j'avais vérifié tous les disques avec utilitaires de disque (y compris celui du MBA tout neuf du SAV Apple avec le DVD d'installation de SL) et tout était en bon état.
Je voulais faire comme tu expliques, mais j'avais également vu sur le forum, que virer la sparsebundle par le finder n'était pas conseillé.
Bref, je l'ai fait, j'ai réindiqué la TC au MBA comme disque de sauvegarde et tout vient gentiment de se mettre en marche et à bonne allure....

Merci à tous.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Décembre 2010)

jmos a dit:


> j'avais également vu sur le forum, que virer la sparsebundle par le finder n'était pas conseillé.
> Bref, je l'ai fait, j'ai réindiqué la TC au MBA comme disque de sauvegarde et tout vient gentiment de se mettre en marche et à bonne allure....


Tu avais mal lu, ou mal compris.

Mais c'est arrangé.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

J'ai très récemment activé Time Machine, j'ai donc pour cela un DD externe sur mon MBP. Je sais que TM sauvegarde tout le système, je suis passé sur 10.6.6 et je m'aperçois que sur le MacApp Store il n'y a pas grand chose ( pour le moment ). Est-ce que j'ai la possibilité de revenir en 10.6.5 avec TM ? Merci.

(Edit)

J'ai trouvé la solution pour revenir sur 10.6.5 ( en attendant de passer sur 10.6.6, mais pas dans l'immédiat ) avec le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard et de ma dernière sauvegarde Time Machine.


----------



## Museforever (15 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.

J'ai un petit problème. Quand mon disque dur externe, j'ai le message suivant qui apparaît régulièrement :






Ca me le fait depuis que j'ai installé une application permettant de changer la fréquence des sauvegardes. Seulement je ne me souviens plus de l'application. J'en ai essayé quelques unes en remettant le délai à 1h mais j'ai toujours ce message qui revient régulièrement (toutes les 3h environ), c'est pénible !

Si quelqu'un a une idée ...


----------



## bambougroove (15 Janvier 2011)

Museforever a dit:


> J'ai un petit problème. Quand mon disque dur externe, j'ai le message suivant qui apparaît régulièrement


Bonsoir,

Il manque un bout à ta phrase (après "quand mon disque dur externe") qui serait utile pour comprendre exactement le problème


----------



## Museforever (15 Janvier 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Il manque un bout à ta phrase (après "quand mon disque dur externe") qui serait utile pour comprendre exactement le problème



En effet. Je voulais dire "Quand mon disque dur externe n'est pas connecté, j'ai le message suivant qui apparaît régulièrement :".


----------



## tombom (16 Janvier 2011)

bonjour,

il me semble que c'est logique :
tu as une application qui force Timemachine a sauvegarder selon une fréquence précise, et non pas "toutes les heures".
Dans un fonctionnement "normal" de time machine (c'est a dire, sans application tierce pour modifier son comportement), time machine cherche a lancer une sauvegarde toutes les heures. si le disque n'est pas connécté, il reporte cette sauvegarde à l'heure suivante, sans prévenir. et ainsi de suite. au bout d'un certain temps sans sauvegardes (plusieurs jours) time machine t'en avertira quand meme.

Si tu utilises une autre application pour modifier la fréquence, Time machine recoit l'orde de sauvegarder toutes les 3 heures... c'est pas lui qui le décide. mais si le disque n'est pas connecté, alors que on lui donne l'ordre de sauvegarder, il y a une incompréhension, d'où le message d'avertissement...

pour faire disparaitre ce message, il ne devrait etre necessaire que de : 
- soit supprimer l'application qui permet de modifier le comportement de time machine (en se renseignement sur la facon dont il faut supprimer cette appli pour retrouver un comportement normal de TM)
- soit laisser brancher continuellement ton disque de sauvegarde (ce qui est normallement censé etre, et s'inscrit dans la pensée "time machine"... sauf que ca n'est pas toujours possible (exemple avec un mac portable)


----------



## Museforever (16 Janvier 2011)

Oui je suis d'accord c'est bien un application qui force le processus de sauvegarde. Seulement je n'ai plus d'applications de ce style d'installée et je ne me souviens quelle application j'avais utilisé pour modifier la fréquence.

Je désinstalle toujours mes applications proprement avec AppZapper, donc je vois pas comment j'aurais pu faire mieux et comment je pourrais résoudre mon problème.


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2011)

Le plus simple c'est de passer en manuel (Time Machine désactivé mais icone dans le Menu) et de ne faire la sauvegarde que quand tu as branché ton disque dur, non ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Janvier 2011)

Museforever a dit:


> Je désinstalle toujours mes applications proprement avec AppZapper, donc je vois pas comment j'aurais pu faire mieux et comment je pourrais résoudre mon problème.


Tu aurais pu laisser l'application installée
= ce n'est pas parce que tu as désinstallé l'appli que tu as effacé ce qu'elle avait écrit dans ton Système. :rateau:

Donc, ou tu la retrouves (TimeMachineScheduler, TMEditor, etc) et tu la réinstalles pour remodifier l'intervalle de sauvegarde,
ou tu effaces les traces de cette appli en rétablissant le _Start Interval_ à 3600 (secondes) dans _/System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.backupd-auto.plist_ (plutôt avec un éditeur de plist : PLE, PrefSetter).


----------



## tombom (16 Janvier 2011)

Nb : app zappeur, ça fait tout sauf désinstaller correctement


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ou tu effaces les traces de cette appli en rétablissant le _Start Interval_ à 3600 (secondes) dans _/System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.backupd-auto.plist_ (plutôt avec un éditeur de plist : PLE, PrefSetter).


François,

C'est quoi la différence entre com.apple.backupd-*auto*.plist et com.apple.backupd.plist ?

Quand j'essaie de modifier le com.apple.backupd-auto.plist et d'enregistrer les changements, j'ai le message "the document com.apple.backupd-auto.plist could not be saved" 
(permissions sur ce fichier : système lecture et écriture; wheel et everyone : lecture seulement)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Janvier 2011)

L'autoplist enregistre tes paramètres d'activation de TM et l'intervalle de sauvegarde,
tandis que le plist n'enregistre que le comportement à la sauvegarde.

= si tu veux en savoir plus, fais un clone, et teste en décochant une option après l'autre  (je n'ai pas essayé)



Quel programme as-tu utilisé pour modifier le plist ? Tu ne l'aurais pas téléchargé sur le Mac App Store ? Tu as désactivé TM avant d'ouvrir le plist ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2011)

Oui j'ai désactivé TM auparavant et j'ai téléchargé PrefSetter


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Janvier 2011)

Les applications disponibles sur le MAS sont castrées par Apple = elles ne peuvent pas modifier les fichiers du Système, 
mais uniquement les fichiers des utilisateurs


----------



## bambougroove (16 Janvier 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Les applications disponibles sur le MAS sont castrées par Apple




Décidément, malgré ses avantages incontestables pour certains, ce Mac App Store comporte des inconvénients qui m'inquiètent, notamment si à l'avenir il s'avère que cela devienne la seule possibilité d'installer une application sur un Mac ... :mouais:


----------



## jc1300 (22 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de switcher sur macbookpro voilà 6 mois. J'ai trouvé énormément de choses sur les forum et appris quantité d'informations.
Je me retrouve à donner des conseils sur mac à mon amie qui est l'initiatrice de mon switch. Et là j'ai une question sans réponse. 
Elle utilise un macbookpro sous snow leopard. Récemment son mac à commencé à faire des siennes et différents avis lui ont dit que son DD commencait à avoir des faiblesses. Elle à donc fait le ménage, rangé son DD, fait une sauvegarde TM.

Pour résoudre entre autre une "disparition" de Quicktime, que je n'ai pas réussi à réinstaller, je lui ai conseillé suite à une lecture sur ce sujet de réinstaller SL.
Une réinstallation classique doit, si j'ai bien compris remettre à plat tout le système, ainsi que les applications native sous SL. Dans un même temps, cela va conserver ses fichiers et documents ainsi que les programmes installés, tel que Photoshop, Word, Excel etc etc etc. Jusque là je crois que j'ai tout compris.

Une fois SL réinstallé, tout redevrais fonctionner "normalement". 

Ma question est de savoir, si pour une raison ou une autre, elle devait faire une restauration TM, comme celui çi est sensé conserver les applications et toutes les installations de programmes, va t'il réinstaller la version corrompue de Quicktime, et éventuellement les autres programmes qui ne tournent plus rond, ou bien TM considère la réinstallation de SL comme prioritaire ?

Je ne sais pas si je suis bien clair. C'est mon premier post sur le forum, et je dois bien avouer les limites de mes connaissances. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGé,


Une réinstallation de Mac OS X sans effacement de la partition réécrit 10.6 dans la version du DVD : Système, applications natives, et applications optionnelles choisies à la réinstall.
Tous les fichiers sont propres : il n'y a qu'à mettre à jour les logiciels avec le menu &#63743;.

Un sujet de référence : http://forums.macg.co/applications/reinstaller-quicktime-302917.html

Time Machine enregistre les diverses versions de chaque élément : si ton amie restaurait la dernière sauvegarde, elle retrouverait une version non fonctionnelle de QT, 
mais elle pourrait ensuite remonter le temps et retrouver une version antérieure et valide de QT.
C'est l'intérêt de TM = pouvoir remonter le temps et y retrouver des éléments en bon état.


Mais tout cela n'est vrai que quand l'élément est corrompu ou éliminé 
= dans le cas d'un conflit avec d'autres fichiers, TM restaurera aussi les fichiers responsables du conflit

C'est plus clair ?


----------



## Museforever (23 Janvier 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu aurais pu laisser l'application installée
> = ce n'est pas parce que tu as désinstallé l'appli que tu as effacé ce qu'elle avait écrit dans ton Système. :rateau:
> 
> Donc, ou tu la retrouves (TimeMachineScheduler, TMEditor, etc) et tu la réinstalles pour remodifier l'intervalle de sauvegarde,
> ou tu effaces les traces de cette appli en rétablissant le _Start Interval_ à 3600 (secondes) dans _/System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.backupd-auto.plist_ (plutôt avec un éditeur de plist : PLE, PrefSetter).



J'ai réussi à réparer mon problème grâce à ta manip !

J'ai passé la valeur Disabled de true à false et hop ça remarche comme avant :

<key>Disabled</key>
	<false/>

Merci !


----------



## jc1300 (23 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour François et merci pour ta réponse, et ton accueil. 

Les choses sont un peu plus clair en effet, même si elles ouvrent de nouvelles questions. Comme celle çi : Quelle différence donc entre une sauvegarde TM et un clone du disque qui peut servir aussi comme sauvegarde ?
Pourquoi lit on souvent de réaliser les deux ?

Sinon, tu confirme bien qu'une réinstallation de Mac OS X et des applications native, va tout de même conserver ses fichiers et dossiers perso genre iphoto librairie, ainsi que ses applications  genre Word, Excel....  ?

Merci pour le lien également sur Qt. Même si j'avoue que je ne comprends pas trop l'intérêt d'installer les 2 versions. J'ai installé les plugs in cité dans le thread, et pourtant je n'ai qu'une version de QT.

Enfin, pour TM, je suis désormais sensibilisé à cela. Par contre il à fallu que je bataille pour lui faire admettre cette nécessité. Surtout pour elle qui utilise son MBP dans son boulot.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Janvier 2011)

Si elle utilise son MBP pour le boulot, elle DOIT avoir et un clone et Time Machine. 
Ou un carton de Kleenex et deux boites de Prozac, pour le jour où :rateau:


Le clone permet de redémarrer immédiatement, et de réparer le Mac.
TM permet de récupérer un fichier qu'on a perdu ou corrompu.
Un Disque meurt, une sauvegarde se corrompt : il faut le clone et TM.

QT 7 (surtout en version Pro) permet bien des choses que ne permet pas encore QT X.

Je te confirme qu'il faut effacer intentionnellement ses données pour les perdre lors de la réinstallation de 10.6.

Le bouton _Recherche_ dans la barre bleue du haut de cette page te donnera bien des détails sur ces trois sujets.


----------



## jc1300 (23 Janvier 2011)

Ne m'en parle pas...  C'est ce qui est arrivé voilà un an, mais bon. Elle fait partie des gens qui bossent sur mac depuis des années, pour la simplicité, la fiabilité et plein de bonnes raisons. Pour produire... mais bidouiller, installer, entretenir...c'est une autre histoire,  c'est comme une voiture quoi !

Bon, je vais encore me documenter en ce qui concerne le clone et TM. Ta réponse m'éclaire, mais c'est encore un peu vague pour l'intérêt du clone....

De même pour QT...

Sinon, j'ai déjà pas mal épluché les forum de MacG et d'autres sites, mais parfois c'est trop touffue ou pointue. Certaines notions ou bidouilles demandent du temps pour être comprises, sauf pour les habitués, ce qui, je comprends peut être frustrant.

Mais encore merci pour l'aide... ça fait avancer le shmilblick... doucement !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Janvier 2011)

jc1300 a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai déjà pas mal épluché les forum de MacG et d'autres sites, mais parfois c'est trop touffue ou pointue.


Cherche les sujets sur MacGé (la _Recherche > avancée_ est très performante), 
et rédiges-y les questions que tu te poses.


----------



## aarog (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai fais l'acquisition d'une time capsule la semaine dernière et elle fonctionne à merveille. 
enfin c'est ce que je croyais jusqu'à ce que ma femme (soucieuse de préserver nos milliers de photos de famille) me demande de lui prouver qu'elles ont bien été enregistrées sur time capsule.
Pas de problème ma chérie.... J'entre donc dans Time Machine, je clic sur la petite maison, puis dans le fichier images puis je clic droit sur iphoto library et là........ pas d'option "afficher le contenu du paquet" .... Etrange non ?!  
Pourtant le paquet en question (toute ma photothèque en fait) pèse quand même 31 Go.
Voilou... si quelqu'un peut m'aider ce serait super cool... parce que ma femme veux que je ramène la capsule chez le vendeur et que je trouve une meilleure solution  de sauvegarde (moi qui pensais que c'était la meilleur solution...)


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,


aarog a dit:


> Pas de problème ma chérie.... J'entre donc dans Time Machine, je clic sur la petite maison, puis dans le fichier images puis je clic droit sur iphoto library et là........ pas d'option "afficher le contenu du paquet" .... Etrange non ?!


Mon expérience avec iPhoto et Time machine montre que j'accède à mes anciennes versions quand je suis dans iPhoto. Dans iPhoto, je lance TM
Après, est ce que Time capsule fonctionne comme n'importe quel disque dur  ?


----------



## xao85 (24 Janvier 2011)

C'est normal dans le time machine on ne peut pas afficher le contenu du paquet. Par contre, pour lui faire une démonstration supprimer deux ou trois photos dans la bibliothèque que vous aurez au préalablement sauvegarder sur une clé usb. Puis revenez en arrière avec time machine et restaurer les photos... Votre femme devrait vous croire ensuite!


----------



## nicolas.coq (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

désolé si je pose une question déjà posé, j'ai essayé mais j'ai pas trouvé comment reconnecter TM au dossier backups de mon ancien mac ?

J'ai changé de mac, en utilisant la migration avec le mode target pour récupérer mon  compte utilisateur de mon ancien Mac. Cet ancien Mac utilisait time  machine pour sauvegarder certaines données. La sauvegarde était enregistrée dans un disque dur externe.

Depuis mon nouveau mac, je peux entrer sans problème dans le disque dur  > backups > etc et parcourir les différentes sauvegardes. Par  contre quand je lance TM depuis le nouveau Mac, il n'accède pas du tout à  mes anciennes sauvegardes (TM vierge)...

j'ai trouvé ça (lien ci-dessous) mais ça me fait un peu peur, y'a peut-être plus simple ?
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20090213071015789

merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Janvier 2011)

aarog a dit:


> je clic droit sur iphoto library et là........ pas d'option "afficher le contenu du paquet" .... Etrange non ?!


Pas étrange : obligatoire. 

Comme le dit Sly54, il suffit de lancer iPhoto juste avant d'entrer dans TM pour visualiser ses sauvegardes. 


Mais pour des fichiers auxquels on tient beaucoup, il faut prévoir une deuxième sauvegarde, sur un autre disque externe : TM a des gags, et une Capsule meurt un jour

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h58 ----------




nicolas.coq a dit:


> Par  contre quand je lance TM depuis le nouveau Mac, il n'accède pas du tout à  mes anciennes sauvegardes (TM vierge)...


Reconnecter le Disque à un nouveau Mac n'est pas simple en 10.5.

Mais tu peux te servir de l'item _Parcourir d'autres Disques TM_ (que tu trouveras dans l'icône de TM du Dock, ou avec Alt dans la barre des menus) pour naviguer dans ton ancienne sauvegarde,
et tu pourras restaurer en passant par la roue crantée (le menu Action), et en donnant ton ancien mot de passe.


----------



## nicolas.coq (25 Janvier 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mais tu peux te servir de l'item _Parcourir d'autres Disques TM_ (que tu trouveras dans l'icône de TM du Dock, ou avec Alt dans la barre des menus) pour naviguer dans ton ancienne sauvegarde,
> et tu pourras restaurer en passant par la roue crantée (le menu Action), et en donnant ton ancien mot de passe.



Merci pour cette super info ! C'est dékà super de pouvoir faire ça.

Par contre, je voudrais relancer TM pour mon nouveau MAC, toujous sur le même disque dur. Comment vont cohabiter les deux sauvegardes sachant que j'ai conservé le même nom d'utilisateur ? Va t-il tout mettre dans le même dossier backup/mon nom ?

Et si oui, pourrais-je continuer à passer d'un historique à l'autre en utilisant ta méthode ?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Janvier 2011)

Tu auras deux dossiers (je ne sais plus à quel niveau de l'arborescence dans le Finder, mais on s'en moque) 
qui coexisteront paisiblement, 
et qui te seront toujours accessibles, l'un en Entrant directement, l'autre en Parcourant les disques.


----------



## nicolas.coq (25 Janvier 2011)

merci beaucoup pour ces infos utiles !


----------



## aarog (25 Janvier 2011)

Merci beaucoup d'avoir répondu si vite.... grâce à vous j'ai convaincu ma femme de conserver time capsule.
Bon, comme vous m'avez l'air d'être des vrai pro de cette petite machine, j'ai d'autre questions:
- J'ai un vieux PC (presque 10 ans) qui marche du tonnerre (sous windows XP). il est actuellement relié à ma capsule et en partage avec mon mc Book, mais quand j'entre dans TCapsule les fichiers ne sont pas lisibles.
Existe t'il un logiciel qui permette de reconnaitre et lire le contenu de TCapsule (mes photos par exemple).
- Mieux, puis-je me servir de la capsule pour sauvegarder le contenu de mon PC ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Janvier 2011)

Une Capsule est en format Mac OS étendu journalisé = il faut un soft comme MacDrive (lecture+écriture) ou TransMac (lecture-copie) pour que l'autre monde puisse y accéder.


Quant à y sauvegarder le PC, je n'en sais rien : peut-être par le biais d'une image-disque en FAT ??


----------



## sorcierecamo (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 
excusez-moi car je suis certaine que la question a été traitée... mais je n'ai rien trouvé par la recherche avancée et ce topic fait déjà 150 pages. 
J'ai configuré Time Machine sur le Mac Mini (dernière génération) pour que la sauvegarde soit faite sur un DDext de 150 Go. Ca a bien fonctionné la première fois, mais maintenant, TM m'indique que le DD de destination est trop petit (il ne reste que 55 Go) et n'écrase pas la sauvegarde précédente pour la remplacer par la nouvelle. J'ai regardé les options de TM et vérifié que le paramètre "écraser les sauvegardes précédentes quand il n'y a plus de place" était coché, ce qui était le cas. 
Du coup, je ne sais plus quoi faire... 
Quelqu'un aurait une idée du problème ?  Merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Janvier 2011)

sorcierecamo a dit:


> J'ai regardé les options de TM et vérifié que le paramètre "écraser les sauvegardes précédentes quand il n'y a plus de place" était coché, ce qui était le cas.
> Du coup, je ne sais plus quoi faire...


Bonjour, 

Essaie déjà de décocher cette alerte et de relancer la sauvegarde (dans la barre des menus : _Interrompre_ puis _Sauvegarder maintenant_).
Tu es en 10.6 ? (tes infos sont restées sur Tiger).

Tu peux aussi avoir branché un disque externe en Mac OS étendu depuis la première sauvegarde, et avoir omis de le placer dans les Exclusions de TM (dans ses Préférences Système).

Pour info, TM a besoin dans sa partition de 20% d'espace disponible de plus que les données à sauvegarder pour qu'elle puisse les sauvegarder.


----------



## Average Joe (30 Janvier 2011)

Pour aller dans le sens de François, j'ai appris (à mes dépends :rose qu'il faut, en effet, désactiver l'alerte de Time Machine. Une fois que c'est fait, cela évite les mauvaises manip comme celles que j'avais fait. Ainsi, l'ordinateur peut alors gérer de lui-même le disque externe sans qu'on ait besoin de s'en soucier.


----------



## perosolana (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de faire des sauvegardes avec Time Machine: comment voit-on ce qui a été sauvegardé en dernier?
J'ai l'impression qu'il faut rechercher soi-même un peu partout!
Ne peut-on avoir une fenêtre qui s'ouvre avec seulement les derniers changements?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Janvier 2011)

perosolana a dit:


> comment voit-on ce qui a été sauvegardé en dernier?


Bonsoir, 

Il faut passer par un logiciel tiers : TimeTracker ou BackupLoupe. Pas d'alternative.


----------



## Romfour (9 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Depuis hier j'ai exactement le même problème que sorcierecamo. L'option pour qu'il demande avant de supprimer les anciennes sauvegardes est bien décochée. Je n'ai pas branché d'autre dd externe.
En fait j'ai tout de même une petite idée, cela est arrivé juste après que je réorganise tous mes films (ils étaient rangés n'importe comment, j'ai tout bien rangé dans des dossiers et renommés les noms), donc je pense que pour TM ça fait tout cela a resauvegarder.
Cependant, même si j'utilise un disque externe de 1To pour sauvegarder le disque de 1To de l'imac (je me doute donc bien qu'un jour ça posera problème niveau place), il reste 136Go libres sur l'imac...
Y a til un moyen de s'en sortir (ça ne me gène pas qu'il supprime beaucoup d'anciennes sauvegardes). Sinon je pense au formatage du disque externe et relance d'une sauvegarde time machine, mais c'est un peu extrême


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Le formatage serait rapide et radical. 

Sinon, tu peux entrer dans l'espace intergalactique et supprimer les anciennes sauvegardes de tes vidéos, dossier après dossier, avec la roue crantée (_Effacer toutes les copies de sauvegarde de l'élément "DossierXX"_).

Ou encore, acheter un nouveau Disque externe.


----------



## Romfour (9 Février 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le formatage serait rapide et radical.
> 
> ...



2 solutions radicales 
Je vais sans doute formater alors, puis penser à acheter un nouveau disque (ça existe les 3To?  )


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Février 2011)

J'achèterais plutôt un premier 1 To pour y copier les gros fichiers (vidéo, etc) qui "encombrent" le Mac,
et un second 1 To pour sauvegarder les autres fichiers avec Time Machine (en ayant exclus les fichiers précédents).


Après tout, le rôle de TM est de sauvegarder les fichiers qui changent au fil du temps, pas ceux qui restent toujours les mêmes.


----------



## ivoyger (12 Février 2011)

Je fais appel à votre expérience Time Machine pour savoir si ... une solution similaire (et donc aussi simple) existerai sous Windaube ! (histoire de faire des sauvegardes propres pour l'ordi des parents !)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Février 2011)

Je ne crois pas qu'il existe sous Windows quelque chose qui ressemble à TM. 

Il y a des cloneurs, c'est sûr, 
mais pas de sauvegarde intégrée, automatisée, horaire, et fiable.


----------



## ivoyger (12 Février 2011)

Roooh ! 

Bon ben j'aurai quand même essayé =P


----------



## chafpa (12 Février 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il y a des cloneurs, c'est sûr,
> mais pas de sauvegarde intégrée, automatisée, horaire, &#8230;et fiable.


Intégrée, certes non mais de mon récent passé de Windowsien, True Image, par exemple, avait une (très ?) bonne réputation.

Ce soft pouvait faire des sauvegardes incrémentielles et / ou différentielles à des intervalles horaires fixés par l'utilisateur. Comportement pas si éloigné que cela de Time Machine mais, c'est vrai, pas intégré 

PS : Soft payant avec mise à jour (pratiquement) obligatoire à chaque version de Windows :rose:


----------



## Average Joe (13 Février 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Intégrée, certes non mais de mon récent passé de Windowsien, True Image, par exemple, avait une (très ?) bonne réputation.
> 
> Ce soft pouvait faire des sauvegardes incrémentielles et / ou différentielles à des intervalles horaires fixés par l'utilisateur. Comportement pas si éloigné que cela de Time Machine mais, c'est vrai, pas intégré
> 
> PS : Soft payant avec mise à jour (pratiquement) obligatoire à chaque version de Windows :rose:


Et après il y en aura pour dire "les PC c'est moins cher"   (sans compter les 38 875 versions de W7)


----------



## Haaghun (14 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous, peut-être pourriez vous m'aider, mais je ne trouve pas la solution à mon problème,

en effet j'avais configurer Time Machine sur un DD Externe, puis finalement je l'ai désactiver, supprimer toutes les options de réglage etc...

Mais le problème est que maintenant, même ayant désactiver TM, j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit que la sauvegarde n'a pas peu être effectuer...

c'est assez fatiguant !!


Merci pour votre aide.

Sinon j'avais trouver une fois une ligne de commande je crois à écrire dans le terminal pour désactiver se message si je me trompe pas, mais je ne retrouve plus.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Va dans Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Préférences,

et à partir d'un compte admin muni d'un mot de passe, mets le fichier _com.apple.timemachine.plist_ à la Corbeille : 
c'est lui qui enregistre l'identité de ton disque externe.

En gardant bien Time Machine désactivée.


Le message que tu as désactivé par le Terminal (ou avec TinkerTool), 
cela doit être celui qui te demande si tu veux choisir le DDE comme lieu de sauvegarde pour TM.


----------



## Haaghun (14 Février 2011)

Merci François,

J'ai bien regardé et chercher, mais le fichier com.apple.timamachine.plist n'est pas présent.

Sinon je n'ai désactiver aucun message vie la terminal, c'est justement ce que je cherche à faire pour remédier à ce problème


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Février 2011)

Cherche encore : il doit y être. 
Dans Macintosh HD, dans la Bibliothèque à côté de Système-Applications-Utilisateurs, dans le sous-dossier Préférences, il doit y avoir un _com.apple.TimeMachine.plist_.


Quand tu l'auras eu détruit, le Redémarrage suivant le recréera, vierge et vide,
et TM t'enverra un message te demandant de choisir tout disque externe nouvellement connecté comme disque pour TM.

La commande pour t'en débarrasser est :
	
	



```
defaults write com.apple.TimeMachine DoNotOfferNewDisksForBackup -bool YES
```


----------



## Haaghun (14 Février 2011)

Byzarre, je vais revoir et là je le trouve du première coup, tandis que la tout à l'heure même après avoir fait des recherche je ne l'avais pas vu...

Merci pour ton aide, je ne peut redémarrer de suite, je converti un film, je te dirais si cela a fonctionner après.


----------



## Haaghun (15 Février 2011)

ça fonctionne merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Février 2011)

Impec !


----------



## lolipale (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour,  La sauvegarde intégrée de Win 7 marche parfaitement. Pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser ? D'autre part, l'auteur de Carbon Copy ( bombich software) promet d'intégrer la possibilité de cloner une partition bootcamp dans une prochaine version.


----------



## guizmo71 (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un message analogue à celui de Haaghun. TM fonctionnait parfaitement depuis 1 ou 2 mois que je l'avais activé mais depuis hier, il me dit que la copie de sauvegarde n'a pu être effectuée car il y a une erreur dans la création du dossier de sauvegarde. 
La manip' décrite au-dessus est-elle aussi valable pour ce problème ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Février 2011)

guizmo71 a dit:


> TM fonctionnait parfaitement depuis 1 ou 2 mois que je l'avais activé mais depuis hier, il me dit que la copie de sauvegarde n'a pu être effectuée car il y a une erreur dans la création du dossier de sauvegarde.


Bonjour,

Commence plutôt par éteindre et débrancher Mac et DDE plusieurs minutes, 
puis rebranche et reconnecte.

Si ça ne suffit pas, Vérifie puis Répare le Disque Externe avec Utilitaire de Disque : sois patient, c'est long.

Sinon, il faudra faire un full reset : je t'expliquerai.


----------



## o-sensei51 (23 Février 2011)

Ayant un Imac 2010 avec un disque dur principal d'1 tera, je me demandais quel type de disque dur choisir pour utiliser un disque dur externe avec Time Machine. 
J'ai vu qu'il existait des disques durs appelés Ecogreen, qui sont en 5400 tours/minutes, ce qui implique qu'ils chauffent peu, son économique niveau énergique, mais ne sont fait que pour du stockage...
Bref quel modèle, quelle marque choisir en 3,5 pouces... ?

PS : je possède déjà ce type de boitier externe...http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...ce-extreme-quattro-esatafw-400800-usb-20.html


----------



## chafpa (23 Février 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Bref quel modèle, quelle marque choisir en 3,5 pouces... ?


Perso, j'ai mis dans une Time Capsule un Western Digital Green Caviar de 2 To et depuis bientôt 18 mois, no problème et en plus ..... le silence


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Février 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Ayant un Imac 2010 avec un disque dur principal d'1 tera, je me demandais quel type de disque dur choisir pour utiliser un disque dur externe avec Time Machine.


Un DDE de 1,5 à 3 fois la taille des données écrites sur le Mac,
en fire-wire 800 si le port est libre sur le Mac (TM n'aime pas partager son port avec un clone).

Pour Time Machine, évite Western Digital, qui donne pas mal de gags (les Apple Discussions en regorgent) : tant mieux pour ceux qui n'en ont pas (encore).


----------



## chafpa (24 Février 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour Time Machine, évite Western Digital, qui donne pas mal de gags (les Apple Discussions en regorgent) : tant mieux pour ceux qui n'en ont pas (encore).


Tu veux me porter la poisse ?  ......


----------



## o-sensei51 (24 Février 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un DDE de 1,5 à 3 fois la taille des données écrites sur le Mac,
> en fire-wire 800 si le port est libre sur le Mac (TM n'aime pas partager son port avec un clone).
> 
> Pour Time Machine, évite Western Digital, qui donne pas mal de gags (les Apple Discussions en regorgent) : tant mieux pour ceux qui n'en ont pas (encore).


 

J'avais déjà entendu qu'il fallait éviter les WD avec TM, ou dans un NAS...

Un Samsung F4 2 tera, c'est bon ou pas ?


----------



## chafpa (24 Février 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> J'avais déjà entendu qu'il fallait éviter les WD avec TM


Je veux bien mais Apple installe n'importe quelle marque. Dans mon iMac Late 2009, c'est un Western Digital 1To et, à l'origine, dans ma Time Capsule c'était un Samsung F3 1 To Eco Green que j'ai changé pour un WD Green Caviar 2 To


----------



## teo (24 Février 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Tu veux me porter la poisse ?  ......



Pour TM et les WD Caviar Green, j'avais deux disques identiques, la version 1 To. Un pour TM et un principal dans mon bipro G5. Ensuite, j'ai reconverti ces deux disques en backup avec un dock externe sata lors de mon passage à l'iMac 27".
Celui de TM a crashé 2 mois après, en juillet dernier. Il avait été réinitialisé et j'y copiais de la vidéo. Quasiment tous les fichiers présents se sont retrouvés avec une taille de 16,8 mo: le dimanche tout était ok, le lundi matin, non.
L'échange par WD a été fait sans pb, il était encore sous garantie.
Inutile de dire que mon disque de remplacement qui me sert de disque TM m'inquiète un peu, comme son grand frère qui me sert de stockage.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Février 2011)

teo a dit:


> Inutile de dire que mon disque de remplacement qui me sert de disque TM m'inquiète un peu, comme son grand frère qui me sert de stockage.


Aux dernières nouvelles, il y a pire question fiabilité du matériel : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/810-6/taux-pannes-composants.html 

Mais je ne parlais que d'incompatibilités d'humeur (= "logicielles") entre l'application TM et les disques WD.


----------



## chafpa (24 Février 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mais je ne parlais que d'incompatibilités d'humeur (= "logicielles") entre l'application TM et les disques WD.


Quesako  .....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Février 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Quesako  .....


De mémoire, surtout des sauvegardes qui ne démarrent pas ou s'arrêtent en cours de route,
et aussi des soucis parfois plus déroutants voire inquiétants,
mais rien de dramatique : juste de l'irritant (= ça ne serait pas arrivé avec une autre marque).


----------



## o-sensei51 (24 Février 2011)

Bon au final j'ai pris du Samsung 2 teras en 5400 tours minutes...

J'espère que ça sera silencieux ^^

En effet, je trouvais que l'ancien disque dur était bruyant, dans mon boitier externe Macway...

Après vérification, il n'y avait rien d'étonnant à cela : c'était un 7200 tours/minutes avec 32 Mo de cache. De quoi faire un barouffe d'enfer dans un boitier externe ^^


----------



## chafpa (24 Février 2011)

OK et merci. Je n'ai, à ce jour, rien rencontré de ce genre. Pourvu que cela dure .....


----------



## o-sensei51 (24 Février 2011)

Il n'y a pas des fois une question de mise à jour du firmware des disques durs, pour arranger ce type de problème rencontré ?


----------



## flamoureux (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Petite question sur Time Machine. Je vais bientôt changer le DD de mon MBP 13" pour un SSD. Je vais cloner l'ancien pour récupérer les données. A priori les disques seront donc identiques.

Ma question est la suivante : Sera-t-il possible de reprendre les sauvegardes TM à la suite des anciennes ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Ce sera possible, 
mais il faudra que tu acceptes que TM sauvegarde tout le contenu de ton nouveau Disque interne&#8230;

La seule alternative accessible et en 10.6 est de choisir une nouvelle partition de sauvegarde (ou d'effacer l'ancienne). 


C'est la "faute" à l'UUID du disque (son numéro d'immatriculation), que TM reconnaît impitoyablement.


----------



## flamoureux (27 Février 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce sera possible,
> mais il faudra que tu acceptes que TM sauvegarde tout le contenu de ton nouveau Disque interne&#8230;
> ...



Donc si j'accepte de sauvegarder à nouveau l'intégralité du disque, j'aurai toujours accès aux anciennes sauvegardes ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Février 2011)

Oui, tu auras toujours accès à tes anciennes sauvegardes,

sous la seule réserve qu'il te reste assez d'espace disponible dans ta partition TM pour que la nouvelle sauvegarde intégrale n'efface pas les plus anciennes.


----------



## flamoureux (27 Février 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui, tu auras toujours accès à tes anciennes sauvegardes,
> 
> sous la seule réserve qu'il te reste assez d'espace disponible dans ta partition TM pour que la nouvelle sauvegarde intégrale n'efface pas les plus anciennes.



Oh oui la dessus il y a de marge. J'utilise très peu l'espace des disques durs des ordinateurs chez moi. Tous les gros fichiers sont stockés sur DD externes. Avec 3 ordinateurs qui sauvegardent sur la même Time Capsule, j'utilise 260Go sur les 1To dispos.

Juste pour terminer, tu sais en gros la question que Time Machine va me poser (ou du moins ce qu'il va me demander de faire) quand je vais lancer le nouveau DD interne du MBP ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Février 2011)

Normalement, TM ne te demandera rien : elle va indexer puis sauvegarder, ce sera seulement plus long que d'habitude. 
Comme quand on restaure un clone sur le Disque d'origine.
Laisse simplement Spotlight réindexer (s'il le fait) avant de lancer TM.


C'est seulement quand on change d'adresse MAC (= de carte-mère ou de Mac) que TM nous demande si on veut : Continuer à la suite / Continuer à côté / Repartir de zéro.


----------



## flamoureux (27 Février 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Normalement, TM ne te demandera rien : elle va indexer puis sauvegarder, ce sera seulement plus long que d'habitude.
> Comme quand on restaure un clone sur le Disque d'origine.
> Laisse simplement Spotlight réindexer (s'il le fait) avant de lancer TM.
> 
> ...



Ok super, j'ai toutes mes réponses. Merci beaucoup (encore une fois)


----------



## PDD (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je n'ai jamais eu besoin des sauvegardes que je fais régulièrement avec TM pour mon MBP et mon MB. Je me suis rendu compte que  mes ordinateur avec le disque de sauvegarde connecté, je ne voyais pas la sauvegarde de l'autre ordinateur mais seulement celle de l'ordinateur connecté. Est ce normal? Ma seconde question, si mon ordinateur 'est mort" le nouveau va t'il voir la sauvegarde pour la récupérer?
Amicalement;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Un Mac ne voit spontanément que sa propre sauvegarde.

Pour en voir une autre (= celle d'un autre Mac, ou une autre du même Mac),
il faut passer par l'item _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ (dans l'icône du Dock, ou avec Alt dans la barre des menus).


Pour en récupérer des éléments à partir d'un autre Mac, il faut connaître le mot de passe de l'ancien.

Pour restaurer sa sauvegarde sur un nouveau Mac, on passe par la fenêtre _Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?_ qui surgit à la fin de toute nouvelle installation : c'est ce qu'on appelle l'Assistant de Réglages (improprement appelé aussi Assistant de Migration).


----------



## Loïc-75 (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je me permet de m'immiscer sur ce post car j'ai un souci de sauvegarde avec TM sur NMT Popcorn A110, le DD est formaté en ext3.

Jusqu'à ce jour tout  fonctionnait très bien via une manip trouvé sur le net par la création d'un sparebundle (http://hints.macworld.com/article.ph...212640957<br)

Samedi soir, je n'ai pas compris un message que je n'avais jamais rencontré sur TM m'indiquant qu'il fallait sauvegarder, ce que j'ai fait. Stupeur le dimanche matin, j'avais la fonction TM de nettoyage qui tournait encore, je l'ai arrêté et j'ai constaté que je n'avais plus mon sparebundle!
J'ai donc remis mon sparebundle et recommencé une sauvegarde et la impossible j'ai tjs une erreur 45

après vérification, je constate une différence entre mon sparebundle original et le message d'erreur:

Sprebundle original : hdiutil create -size 250G -fs HFS+J -volname 'Time Machine Backups Loïc' -type SPARSEBUNDLE 'iMac de Loïc.sparsebundle'

Message d'erreur : impossible de créer l'image disque de sauvegarde "/Volumes/share-1/iMac de Loïc1.sparebundle" (erreur 45)

Il me rajoute un "1", pourquoi?
Comment résoudre ce problème ou le contourner?

Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net qui puisse m'aider

Merci
Loïc Laurent


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Ton lien est erroné,
mais je devine de quoi tu parles.


Sur un NAS non compatible, on parvient à faire quand même des sauvegardes avec TM,
mais quand la sparsebundle est pleine, elle s'auto-détruit (= elle se vide de tout son contenu), obigatoirement. :rateau:


Tu dois encore en avoir une trace dans ton Mac (dans /Volumes),
et tu ne peux donc en créer une autre qu'avec le chiffre "1" accolé.
(on va dans _/Volumes_ en tapant ce chemin dans _Finder > Aller au dossier_ = Cmd-Maj-G)


----------



## PDD (1 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un Mac ne voit spontanément que sa propre sauvegarde.
> 
> ...


Bien compris, merci.


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2011)

teo a dit:


> Pour TM et les WD Caviar Green, j'avais deux disques identiques, la version 1 To. Un pour TM et un principal dans mon bipro G5. Ensuite, j'ai reconverti ces deux disques en backup avec un dock externe sata lors de mon passage à l'iMac 27".
> Celui de TM a crashé 2 mois après, en juillet dernier. Il avait été réinitialisé et j'y copiais de la vidéo. Quasiment tous les fichiers présents se sont retrouvés avec une taille de 16,8 mo: le dimanche tout était ok, le lundi matin, non.
> L'échange par WD a été fait sans pb, il était encore sous garantie.
> Inutile de dire que mon disque de remplacement qui me sert de disque TM m'inquiète un peu, comme son grand frère qui me sert de stockage.





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Aux dernières nouvelles, il y a pire question fiabilité du matériel : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/810-6/taux-pannes-composants.html
> 
> Mais je ne parlais que d'incompatibilités d'humeur (= "logicielles") entre l'application TM et les disques WD.



Quand j'ai reçu leur nouveau DD en échange, j'ai cru mourir de rire jaune  Leur slogan s'étalait sur tout les côtés du paquet:
_WesternDigital. Put Your Life On It._ / _WesternDigital. Mettez votre vie dessus._

Je l'ai trouvé assez mal trouvé  Les fausses promesses publicitaires ont toujours un retour boomerang suivant le point de vue


----------



## Average Joe (3 Mars 2011)

Je viens de me payer un disque dur Iomega de 1 TB pour mes futures sauvegardes Time Machine. J'ai déjà un disque dur externe de 500 GB (la contenance du disque dur de mon iMac). L'idée c'est d'utiliser, à l'avenir, le Iomega pour les sauvegardes TM et le Safeway pour cloner le système.
Donc, j'ai laissé pour l'instant ce dernier en Firewire 800 et ai branché le Iomega en USB (provisoirement). L'idée c'est de transférer le contenu du 500 GB vers le 1TB qui remplacera donc le plus petit à terme, et qui sera à son tour connecté en FW 800.
Pour ce faire, j'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque -> restaurer avec le Safeway 500 comme source et le Iomega 1000 comme destination. J'ai bon ?  Je me suis dit que si je branchais les deux disques en daisychain le Mac ne reconnaîtrait qu'un seul volume...
Il s'agit du Iomega eGo Mac Edition. Le voyant bleu ne s'allume pas pendant le transfert


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mars 2011)

En daisychain, ça doit marcher aussi.

Tu as bien reformaté le Iomega en GUID et HFS+ journalisé ?
Et tu as bien désactivé TM avant de transférer ?

En 10.6, tu peux te contenter de déplacer par le Finder le dossier _Backups.backupd_ du Safeway vers le Iomega : ça ne marche pas à tous les coups, mais c'est pratique quand ça le fait.
 Et ça peut fonctionner après qu'Utilitaire de Disque ou SuperDuper! aient rechigné.


TM déteste partager le même port qu'un clone : ou tu la désactives le temps des clonages, ou tu laisses le Iomega sur l'usb.


----------



## Average Joe (3 Mars 2011)

Bon, bilan : échec. Quoique s'étant bien lancé, l'utilitaire de disque a fini par refuser la restauration sur le nouveau DD externe... J'attends vos conseils pour que ça marche cette fois 

Edit : merci François, je vais essayer cela dès demain, en passant par le Finder (demain comme j'imagine que ça va prendre pas mal de temps en USB) ou en daisychain. Sinon, j'avais bien arrêté Time Machine. J'ai reformaté le Iomega bien qu'il était supposé être déjà en HFS+ ; il semblerait que ce n'était pas le cas d'origine, contrairement à ce qui était annoncé. Mais au moins, maintenant c'est sûr (j'ai dû l'effacer).
En attendant, le Safeway 500 a repris du service.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h18 ----------

Aïe, j'ai fait une bêtise :rose: J'ai éteint le Iomega sans l'avoir éjecté avant et maintenant il ne monte plus sur le bureau


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mars 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Quoique s'étant bien lancé, l'utilitaire de disque a fini par refuser la restauration sur le nouveau DD externe...


La Restauration avec Utilitaire de Disque est un superbe outil  quand elle fonctionne.
Parfois, même après avoir réparé le Disque sur les deux Volumes, ça coince quand même. 
(Faudrait peut-être aller jusqu'à DiskWarrior pour tout nettoyer avant la restauration ?)

Là, le Finder est bien utile !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------




Average Joe a dit:


> Aïe, j'ai fait une bêtise :rose: J'ai éteint le Iomega sans l'avoir éjecté avant et maintenant il ne monte plus sur le bureau


Faut que tu le répares avec (au moins) Utilitaire de Disque : sois patient, la réparation d'un Disque TM est très longue.


----------



## Average Joe (4 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------
> 
> 
> Faut que tu le répares avec (au moins) Utilitaire de Disque : sois patient, la réparation d'un Disque TM est très longue.


Mais justement je ne peux pas : le Iomega n'apparaît plus nulle part sur le Mac, alors qu'il est toujours branché ! :hein:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mars 2011)

Et si tu l'éteignais, le débranchais, le laissais refroidir quelques minutes, puis le rebranchais,
il deviendrait peut-être de nouveau accessible ?


----------



## Average Joe (5 Mars 2011)

Non, toujours pas. 
À un moment donné ce soir je l'ai entendu "gratter", tentant de se connecter mais ça a échoué. Là, après extinction et rallumage, plus rien du tout. Ça s'annonce mal.


----------



## Loïc-75 (5 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ton lien est erroné,
> mais je devine de quoi tu parles.
> ...



Bonjour,

Merci pour cette réponse
Je redonne le lien : http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20090905212640957<br

Je viens de retenter une sauvegarde TM et la il m'a créé un alias share-1 (voir PJ) sous /Volumes qui ne permet pas de visualiser mon DD du popcorn.
J'ai toujours un share qui correspond a mon disque du popcorn ou la je visualise mes répertoires et mon sparebundle qui est vide.

TM ne connait que share. Comment se fait il qu'il veuille absolument monter un share-1?
Comment le forcer à utiliser share?

Pour info, mon sparebundle est dimensionné à 250G alors que ma sauvegarde fait environ 150Go. J'avais cru comprendre que lorsque TM arrivait au taquet, il nettoyait seul pour remettre des sauvegardes plus récentes

Merci
Loïc Laurent


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mars 2011)

Loïc-75 a dit:


> J'avais cru comprendre que lorsque TM arrivait au taquet, il nettoyait seul pour remettre des sauvegardes plus récentes


Tu avais bien compris, 
mais ce n'est valable que pour les Disques supportés nativement (= sans bidouille) par Time Machine = http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/15139.html

Et tu disais : "sauvegarde avec TM sur NMT Popcorn A110, le DD est formaté en ext3",
en donnant un lien intitulé "10.6: Set up Time Machine on networked AFP volume".

Bref, tu as une sauvegarde forcément instable, qui s'auto-détruit quand elle est pleine. 


Essaie de tout remettre à zéro (/Volumes, com.apple.timemachine.plist, Choisir un Disque, sparsebundle) 
si tu veux vraiment reprendre cette voie sans issue.


----------



## Loïc-75 (5 Mars 2011)

J'ai pas du tout piger...

Si mon DD était un volume AFP je n'aurais pas eu besoin de faire cette bidouille (création du sparebundle) et donc le titre du lien intitulé "10.6: Set up Time Machine on networked AFP volume" est erroné. non?

Je ne dois pas etre le seul a vouloir utiliser TM avec un DD en ext3.

Je n'ai pas envie de reprendre cette manip car dans un rebelote, quelle autre solution?

En tout cas merci pour ces éclaircissements FrançoisMacG


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mars 2011)

Apple dit : 





> Si votre disque de sauvegarde se trouve sur un réseau, le serveur réseau doit utiliser le partage de fichiers AFP (Apple File Protocol, Protocole de fichiers Apple)* et le système d'exploitation Mac OS X 10.5.6 ou ultérieur doit être installé à la fois sur votre ordinateur et sur le disque de sauvegarde mis en réseau*.



Et quand le Système n'y est pas installé, on contourne les consignes = on applique la procédure que tu as appliquée.


Sans parler d'ext3


----------



## her-V (5 Mars 2011)

_NB ésolé c'est un doublons, j'ai du mal à naviguer, je suis nouveau, j'ai le droit ^^ !_

Bonjour !

J'ai un soucis avec Time machine.

J'ai tous sauvegardé mon Imac avec Time machine.
Réinstaller une partition "os étendu journalisé", car un gars devait racheté mon Imac, pour que je puisse le vendre et acheté un des nouveaux Mac book pro.

Ce gars m'as fait faux bon, et du coup, j'ai voulu remettre ma partition time machine dans mon Imac. Pas de soucis !

*Par contre maintenant, je veux qu'à la suite il réécrive de nouvelle sauvegarde, qu'il continu son travail en fait !*

Mais le soucis c'est qu'il analyse tous mon ordi, pour le remettre dans un nouveu fichier, car il me dis qu'il n'as plus de place. Alors qu'il as encore plus de 140 go pour 360 d'occuper.

Mais moi je veux pas qu'il crée une nouvelle sauvegarde depuis le début, mais juste qu'il prenne la suite du Time machine qui est sur mon disque dure, avec lequel il m'as tous remis en place !

*Merci pour vos réponse, c'est urgent car j'ai un nouveau acheteur demain.*


----------



## her-V (6 Mars 2011)

Bonjour FrançoisMacG, c'est donc toi qui peut m'aider !

J'ai laisser un post tout à l'heure !
Je post un peu en vrac je suis nouveau.
J'ai appris pas mal de chose à la page 152, mais cela ne règle pas mon problèmes que je décrit plus haut.
J'ai vu ce post :



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Normalement, TM ne te demandera rien : elle va indexer puis sauvegarder, ce sera seulement plus long que d'habitude.
> Comme quand on restaure un clone sur le Disque d'origine.
> Laisse simplement Spotlight réindexer (s'il le fait) avant de lancer TM.
> 
> ...



J'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir eu se message me concernant, je voudrais pouvoir activer le fait de continuer à la suite.

Comment retrouver cette option ?

J'espère juste que tu auras ce message pour demain matin, car j'ai envi de tous formater ma partition TM, pour repartir avec tous le nouveau système.
J'espère ne pas avoir cracker, car j'ai cru comprendre que je pourrais retrouver mes différentes sauvegarde :



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui, tu auras toujours accès à tes anciennes sauvegardes,
> 
> sous la seule réserve qu'il te reste assez d'espace disponible dans ta partition TM pour que l*a nouvelle sauvegarde intégrale* n'efface pas les plus anciennes.


----------



## flamoureux (6 Mars 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Bonjour FrançoisMacG, c'est donc toi qui peut m'aider !
> 
> J'ai laisser un post tout à l'heure !
> Je post un peu en vrac je suis nouveau.
> ...



Tu as formaté ton iMac donc tu ne peux pas y couper. Meme si tu le restaures avec TM à l'identique de ta dernière sauvegarde il fera une copie entière au départ. TM fonctionne comme ça. 

Le mieux à mon avis, c'est que tu fasses migrer tes données vers le MBP et que tu repartes de zéro les sauvegardes à partir de ce dernier (et aussi faire un clone au passage, histoire d'être sur de ne rien perdre).


----------



## her-V (6 Mars 2011)

Salut,
Merci pour ta réponse.
Bon j'ai tout effacé cette partition.
Et je refait une une sauvegarde complète TM.
Je comprend pas que ce la ne puisse pas être possible de sauvegardé à la suite de TM actuelle.
Et le problèmes se posera aussi lorsque je voudrais mette ce TM sur un autre ordi neuf.

Je comprend pourquoi alors cette personnes dis cela :




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> *Normalement, TM ne te demandera rien *: elle va indexer puis sauvegarder, ce sera seulement plus long que d'habitude.
> Comme quand on restaure un clone sur le Disque d'origine.
> Laisse simplement Spotlight réindexer (s'il le fait) avant de lancer TM.
> 
> ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Je comprend pas que ce la ne puisse pas être possible de sauvegardé à la suite de TM actuelle.
> Et le problèmes se posera aussi lorsque je voudrais mette ce TM sur un autre ordi neuf.
> 
> Je comprend pourquoi alors cette personnes dis cela :


Quand tu restaures, tu réécris tous les fichiers, avec de nouvelles dates de création/modification,
et du coup, TM sauvegarde tout. :rateau:

Quand tu migreras ta sauvegarde sur un nouveau Mac, tu auras la possibilité de continuer à la suite des précédentes sauvegardes, oui, 
dans la limite de l'espace disponible sur ta partition de sauvegarde : à nous de prévoir une partition de taille généreuse dès le début. 


Cette personne répondait à quelqu'un qui avait changé le Disque interne de son Mac.


----------



## her-V (6 Mars 2011)

J'ai 1 to sur un disque que j'ai partitionné.

500 go pour TM.
Les fichiers de mon "HD macintosh "pèsent 340 Go, il reste donc 160 Go sur la partition TM, c'est donc pas nécessaire ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2011)

her-V a dit:


> il reste donc 160 Go sur la partition TM, c'est donc pas nécessaire ?


Rajoute 20% au total des données à sauvegarder sur ton Mac, 
et tu sauras de combien d'espace disponible a besoin TM pour faire sa sauvegarde intégrale.


----------



## maline02 (6 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Je ne comprend pas le principe de Time Machine en fait ... Est ce qu'il sauvegarde sur le Mac ou sur un DD externe ? Car s'il sauvegarde toutes les heures sur un DDexterne, comment cela se passe - t- il s'il n'y a pas de DD branché ? Je suis un peu perdue. Je me demandais aussi s'il fallait un DD uniquement pour la synchro Time Machine ou pas ? Car je ne met sur mon mac que ma musique et mes cours de fac pour ne pas blinder la mémoire, du coup sur mon DD il y a toutes mes photos, et d'autres documents... Et s'il vous plait ne me parlez pas de partitions car je ne sais meme pas ce que c'est ^^


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

TimeMachine sauvegarde chaque heure tous les changements intervenus sur ton Mac 
et aussi tous les changements intervenus sur les disques externes connectés à ce Mac qui sont en format Mac OS étendu, et que tu n'as pas exclus volontairement des sauvegardes de TM (avec le bouton _Options_ des Préférences Système de TM).

Il lui faut un disque externe pour y écrire ses sauvegardes.

On peut désactiver TM (dans ses Préférences Système), et ne lancer ses sauvegardes que manuellement (tous les jours, deux fois par semaine, &#8230; = comme on y pense).

Si le disque externe n'est pas connecté, TM garde les changements en mémoire, et ne les sauvegarde que quand tu connectes enfin son disque externe.

Une partition, c'est une partie logicielle d'un Disque matériel : si tu ne partitionnes pas délibérément un Disque avec Utilitaire de Disque, tu n'as qu'une partition dans le Disque (= Macintosh HD pour ton Mac).


----------



## maline02 (6 Mars 2011)

Et donc, si je branche mon DD avec d'autres fichiers, la sauvegarde de time machine me supprimera mes fichiers ? 
Pour les sauvegardes je peux aussi copier manuellement mes fichiers sans passer par time machine ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2011)

Oui, si tu choisis ton DDE actuel comme disque de sauvegarde pour TM, TM en effacera toutes les données avant d'y commencer ses sauvegardes.

Mais si ton DDE actuel est en Mac OS étendu, il pourra être sauvegardé sur un nouveau Disque dédié à TM.


Sinon, tu peux copier tes données sur un DDE par un simple glisser-déposer.


----------



## maline02 (6 Mars 2011)

tant pis pour TimeMachine alors, je n'ai pas les moyens de m'acheter un nouveau DDE .... Merci beaucoup pour ta gentillesse et la clarté de tes explications.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2011)

Fais des économies, et rapidement 
= il FAUT avoir au moins une sauvegarde de toutes ses données, pour le jour où. :hosto:

Que ce soit Time Machine, un clone, ou une simple copie de ton dossier Utilisateur (et de tes photos et autres documents de ton DDE actuel).


----------



## maline02 (6 Mars 2011)

Je veux dire par là que je ferais comme sur mon PC des sauvegardes régulières sur mon DDE mais des sauvegardes manuelles


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2011)

Il n'y a qu'un inconvénient : tu n'as qu'un seul exemplaire de tes photos et autres documents
(et sur un DDE qui n'est pas tout neuf ?)

= sauvegarde-les avec quelques DVD-R, en attendant mieux.


----------



## maline02 (6 Mars 2011)

Je l'ai acheté l'année dernière. 
Mes 31000 photos vont êtres loooooongues à graver sur DVD


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2011)

Bonne route alors !


----------



## her-V (7 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Rajoute 20% au total des données à sauvegarder sur ton Mac,
> et tu sauras de combien d'espace disponible a besoin TM pour faire sa sauvegarde intégrale.



Pourtant j'avais qu'une giga à rajouter, de plus je pensais que quant TM n'avait plus de place il écrasait les précédente sauvegarde !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mars 2011)

her-V a dit:


> je pensais que quant TM n'avait plus de place il écrasait les précédente sauvegarde !


C'est habituellement vrai, 
mais, parfois, ça coince, et il faut alors ruser, ou repartir de zéro.


----------



## blastum (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vois que vous avez un fil dédié à TM ; j'ai posté dans d'autres forums mais aucune réponse .... peut-être qu'ici d'autres personnes ont la même problématique que moi.

Je viens d'acheter un Synology DS 211j, avec 2 disques de 1.5 To en RAID 1. Il est en production. 

J'ai crée un dossier TM sur le DS211 j, reconnu par TM : tout va bien il y fait sa sauvegarde.
J'ai aussi crée des dossiers partagés avec les droits R/W ad hoc, les comptes et MdP sont dans le trousseau, notamment pour iPhoto et iMovie. De plus tout est monté à l'ouverture de session, le NAS fonctionne 24h/24.
Je souhaite que ces deux dossiers partagés soient aussi sauvegardés par TM, aussi sur le NAS, dans le dossier spécial pour TM. Quand j'ai configuré TM pour qu'il utilise le NAS (avant c'était sur un disque externe en FW), les dossiers "iPhoto" et "iMovie" du NAS étaient grisés donc non accessibles à TM.
J'ai vérifié en ouvrant TM après sa première sauvegarde, ils n'y sont pas, pourtant ils sont accessibles du Mac puisque j'ajoute mes photos dans la photothèque d'iPhoto qui est sur le NAS ....


Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,


Time Machine ne sauvegarde que ce qui est en format Mac OS étendu, 
ce qui n'est pas le format d'un NAS.

Mais si je peux te donner la raison, je ne connais pas la solution : mettre les dossiers dans des images-disques ??


----------



## blastum (7 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,
> 
> 
> Time Machine ne sauvegarde que ce qui est en format Mac OS étendu,
> ...



Merci pour l'accueil.

Je craignais un peu cela ; quelque chose lié au système de fichiers.
Tout de même, mes dossiers partagés sont présentés au MAC à l'aide d'un protocole (AFP ?) qu'il comprend et donc si le Finder sait bien m'afficher ces dossiers et leur contenu parce qu'il sait interpréter ce qu'on lui présente, pourquoi pas TM ?
Il me semble que l'espace TM sur le Synology n'est pas en HFS+, car je n'ai pas crée de partition ni donné de quota ... il doit donc y avoir une interprétation en temps réel lorsque TM accède à son espace dédié dans le Syno. Une limitation d'Apple à l'usage deTM sur les NAS pour vendre leur propre solution Time Capsule ?

Je ne suis pas sûr que Synology supporte un autre logiciel de sauvegarde qui tourne sur OS X ; je vais essayer de sauvegarder ces dossiers à l'aide du logiciel de sauvegarde de Synology, Time Backup. J'aurais préféré n'avoir qu'un seul logiciel de sauvegarde, tant pis !

Je ne vois pas trop ce que sont des images disques, je préfère que le logiciel attaque directement les fichiers au niveau du FS. Ensuite, je rsync mes deux Syno alors je me dis que c'est plus simple !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mars 2011)

TM sauvegarde dans un dossier quand c'est en filaire : USB ou FW.
Elle sauvegarde dans une image-disque en réseau wi-fi.
Dans les deux cas, dans du Mac OS étendu.

Au début, TM refusait spontanément tous les NAS : aujourd'hui, certains NAS supportent TM, nativement ou après mise à jour de leur firmware.
J'imagine que c'est par le biais d'une image-disque (je n'ai pas cherché  le vérifier).



La principale motivation d'une sauvegarde est d'avoir une copie de ses données sur un autre support que celui qui contient les données originales
= cela ne me semble pas satisfaisant d'avoir les copies sur le même Disque que les données. 

Et l'idéal est d'avoir un clone (ou une copie) de ses données en plus de Time Machine : un Disque, ça meurt forcément un jour, et l'archive TM se corrompt parfois.


----------



## zoncou (7 Mars 2011)

blastum a dit:


> Merci pour l'accueil.
> 
> Je craignais un peu cela ; quelque chose lié au système de fichiers.
> Tout de même, mes dossiers partagés sont présentés au MAC à l'aide d'un protocole (AFP ?) qu'il comprend et donc si le Finder sait bien m'afficher ces dossiers et leur contenu parce qu'il sait interpréter ce qu'on lui présente, pourquoi pas TM ?
> ...



edit: désolé, je t'ai lu trop vite. Tu as déjà parlé de certain de mes points. 

Félicitation pour ton achat, syno c'est 
Tm ne peux pas (à ma connaissance) faire une sauvegarde d'un disque réseau. Il peut le faire d'un DDE, mais j'ai lu que ce n'était pas du tout recommandé. J'ai essayé et j'ai eu qq problème.

TM ne doit, et fonctionne brillamment, pour une sauvegarde de Mac OS. Je pense qu'il ne doit servir qu'à ca.

Pour faire une sauvegarde de ton synology, pourquoi ne pas utiliser les outils (via l'interface web) de sauvegarde. Ca marche très bien. Tu as même une fonction (actuellement en beta) pour avoir un fonctionnement similaire à TM: Time Backup.

ps: As-tu un onduleur pour ton NAS, les syno sont très sensible à une coupure, surtout en RAID. Et fait absolument une sauvegarde de tes fichiers "sensibles" sur un DDE (même si tu a un RAID 1/5). Tu peux configurer ton NAS pour qu'il le fasse tout seul. Tu peux même le configurer pour qu'il met en veille ton DDE en cas d'inutilisation.

ps2: je viens de voir que TM ne marche pas qu'avec le finder. Ca marche aussi avec mail et iphoto!


----------



## blastum (7 Mars 2011)

zoncou a dit:


> edit: désolé, je t'ai lu trop vite. Tu as déjà parlé de certain de mes points.
> 
> Félicitation pour ton achat, syno c'est


Merci, mais j'ai du mal : en ce moment j'essaye d'installer mon DS 110j et la MaJ du firmware ne peut pas se faire : "les données ne peuvent être installées" m'insulte-t-il !



> Tm ne peux pas (à ma connaissance) faire une sauvegarde d'un disque réseau. Il peut le faire d'un DDE, mais j'ai lu que ce n'était pas du tout recommandé. J'ai essayé et j'ai eu qq problème.
> 
> TM ne doit, et fonctionne brillamment, pour une sauvegarde de Mac OS. Je pense qu'il ne doit servir qu'à ca.
> 
> Pour faire une sauvegarde de ton synology, pourquoi ne pas utiliser les outils (via l'interface web) de sauvegarde. Ca marche très bien. Tu as même une fonction (actuellement en beta) pour avoir un fonctionnement similaire à TM: Time Backup.


c'est bien mon intention, mais je préférerais n'avoir qu'un seul logiciel de sauvegarde



> ps: As-tu un onduleur pour ton NAS, les syno sont très sensible à une coupure, surtout en RAID. Et fait absolument une sauvegarde de tes fichiers "sensibles" sur un DDE (même si tu a un RAID 1/5). Tu peux configurer ton NAS pour qu'il le fasse tout seul. Tu peux même le configurer pour qu'il met en veille ton DDE en cas d'inutilisation.
> 
> ps2: je viens de voir que TM ne marche pas qu'avec le finder. Ca marche aussi avec mail et iphoto!


TM traite tous les dossiers de ton Mac, tu ouvres ses options et tu indiques la liste de ce que tu ne veux pas qu'il sauvegarde .. donc pas défaut il prend tout (ou presque, je crois qu'il exclut les caches).

Absolument, j'ai mis mes deux NAS, les routeurs Gb, le Mac Mini, la FB tout est sur onduleur ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h08 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La principale motivation d'une sauvegarde est d'avoir une copie de ses données sur un autre support que celui qui contient les données originales
> = cela ne me semble pas satisfaisant d'avoir les copies sur le même Disque que les données.
> 
> Et l'idéal est d'avoir un clone (ou une copie) de ses données en plus de Time Machine : un Disque, ça meurt forcément un jour, et l'archive TM se corrompt parfois.




je mets mes données sur mon DS 211j, 2 disques en RAID1.
Je clone (sauvegarde réseau Syno) le DS 211j sur un DS 110j, tous les disques ont la même capacité.
Enfin, ce sera le cas le jour où j'arriverai à mettre le DS 110j au niveau de firmware que le 211j.
Les sauvegardes TM sont donc aussi clonées.
Donc si je perds un des trois disques j'ai toujours au moins un des deux NAS qui fonctionne et qui a les dernières versions de mes fichiers, de plus j'ai un 4ème disque à la maison déjà traité pour aller dans un Syno ; pareil si un des NAS tombe en panne, j'ai toujours l'autre en fonctionnement.
Je pense que c'est bon ; enfin, toute ma configuration est derrière un onduleur



Mise à jour du firmware effectuée : demander la restauration avec formatage du disque et mise des paramètrs au valers d'usine : le disque est comme neuf, on refait une installation from scratch en donnant le "bon" fichier de firmware, celui du 110j mais de la même version que le 211j (sur le CD du 211j on a les deux !)


----------



## Average Joe (12 Mars 2011)

Plus modestement, en ce qui me concerne j'ai pu obtenir le remplacement du DDE Iomega et le nouveau est bien reconnu par le Mac. Donc j'essaie à nouveau le transfert de mes sauvegardes Time Machine (évidemment désactivé au préalable) par l'utilitaire de disque, ça ne fonctionne pas via le Finder. Je n'ai pas formaté ce "FF-Class external drive" (comme dirait Al Di Blasi) avant car, étant "Mac Edition", il est en formaté d'origine en HFS+ comme d'ailleurs l'utilitaire de disque le décrit. Ce sont d'éventuels utilisateurs Windows de la chose qui seront amenés à le formater en FAT 32. Je vous tient au jus pour le résultat...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mars 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> il est en formaté d'origine en HFS+ comme d'ailleurs l'utilitaire de disque le décrit.


Et partitionné en schéma GUID ?


----------



## Average Joe (12 Mars 2011)

Euh, bonne question... Visiblement, la sauvegarde a réussi. J'ai transféré tout le contenu du 500 Go vers le 1To via l'utilitaire de disque pour qu'il remplace donc son prédécesseur pour ce qui est des sauvegardes Time Machine : j'ai réactivé TM et, bizarrement, le disque gratte pas mal maintenant qu'il est raccordé en FW 800 bien que la prochaine sauvegarde n'a pas encore démarré . Prochainement le Safeway 500 sera formaté pour des sauvegardes CCC.

Edit : je viens de lancer une sauvegarde (manuellement) qui s'est vite et bien passée.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mars 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> j'ai réactivé TM et, bizarrement, le disque gratte pas mal maintenant qu'il est raccordé en FW 800 bien que la prochaine sauvegarde n'a pas encore démarré .


Si c'est l'indexation Spotlight du disque TM, ça va se calmer, ou c'est déjà calmé.


----------



## Average Joe (12 Mars 2011)

Finalement oui, il a bien fini par se calmer. Je le trouve un tantinet bruyant par contre. Sinon, pour répondre à ta question précédente, il n'est pas en GUID mais en _carte de partition Apple_ dit l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Mars 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Sinon, pour répondre à ta question précédente, il n'est pas en GUID mais en _carte de partition Apple_ dit l'utilitaire de disque.


Ç'est compatible avec TM.
Si ton Disque est dédié en entier à TM, c'est bon : il n'a pas besoin d'être démarrable en Intel.


----------



## Average Joe (13 Mars 2011)

J'ai en effet l'intention de ne m'en servir que pour cela, histoire de pouvoir revenir bien loin en arrière si le besoin s'en fait sentir.


----------



## Average Joe (14 Mars 2011)

YAY ! J'ai formaté le Safedisk 500 et ai mis dessus un clone de tout le système via CCC donc la redondance fait son entrée dans mes données. Je sais, c'est stupide, mais j'ai tenu avec mon ancien Mac... 3 ans sans faire de sauvegardes  mais il n'a jamais crashé ni rien, j'ai peut-être eu de la chance.
Bizarre, le clone prend un peu moins de place sur le disque externe qu'en interne, je ne sais pas pourquoi (pourtant il s'agit bien d'un clone bootable).


----------



## olikatie (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de faire ce message suite à une mésaventure. Je possède un imac 27' et ce week-end, à la suite d'une erreur, j'ai restauré mon système avec ma dernière sauvegarde Time Machine et depuis j'ai perdu des centaines de Go et il me reste seulement 50 Go de libre. 

Grâce à Onyx, je suis aller regarder les fichiers cachés et dans le Finder, sur mon HD j'ai découvert un fichier "Volumes" qui doit être une sauvegarde entière de mon système de 460Go. Je n'y ai pas touché pour l'instant de peur de causer une erreur grave du système. Que puis-je faire? Simplement l'effacer?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mars 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Bizarre, le clone prend un peu moins de place sur le disque externe qu'en interne, je ne sais pas pourquoi (pourtant il s'agit bien d'un clone bootable).


La réponse n'est pas simple : http://bombich.com/software/docs/CCC/en.lproj/troubleshooting/source-and-target-capacity-mismatch

mais la conclusion est de ne pas s'en préoccuper. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h27 ----------




olikatie a dit:


> j'ai restauré mon système avec ma dernière sauvegarde Time Machine et depuis j'ai perdu des centaines de Go et il me reste seulement 50 Go de libre.
> 
> Grâce à Onyx, je suis aller regarder les fichiers cachés et dans le Finder, sur mon HD j'ai découvert un fichier "Volumes" qui doit être une sauvegarde entière de mon système de 460Go. Je n'y ai pas touché pour l'instant de peur de causer une erreur grave du système. Que puis-je faire? Simplement l'effacer?


Oui : simplement l'effacer.

Quand on clique sur le bouton _Restaurer_ dans l'espace intergalactique de TM, on restaure Macintosh HD dans /Volumes 
= pour restaurer proprement le contenu de son Mac, il faut passer par l'utilitaire dédié du DVD, ou par une Migration en fin de clean install.


----------



## olikatie (14 Mars 2011)

Merci énormément pour ta réponse!! 

Mais, désolé, étant donné que j'ai restauré avec "l'espace intergalactique de TM" et qu'à présent j'efface les documents dans le dossier Volumes, cela va toujours fonctionner?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mars 2011)

Vide ta Corbeille quand tu l'auras remplie, et Redémarre ton Mac : ça devrait tout remettre d'aplomb.


----------



## olikatie (14 Mars 2011)

J'ai contacté Apple et ces derniers me disent de ne surtout pas effacer les dossiers dans /Volumes mais d'utiliser le DVD d'installation.... je ne sais que faire... 

Il y a 3 choses dans /Volumes:
- Macintosh HD
- .DS_Store
- Macintosh HD 1 (alias) (qui se modifie chaque fois que mon imac s'allume)

et ci-dessous voici le détail de Macintosh HD (ce que j'aimerais effacer).


----------



## olikatie (15 Mars 2011)

au final, je crois que je vais réinstaller SL


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Mars 2011)

Nous ne nous sommes pas entendus sur ce qui peut être effacé dans /Volumes.

Dans /Volumes, tu dois avoir l'alias de ton Macintosh HD, et uniquement ça (en plus du .DS_Store).
Comme tu as mal restauré, tu y trouves "Macintosh HD" (qui est ce que tu as restauré), et l'alias (qui a pris le suffixe "1", puisque tu as deux fois la même chose dans ton Mac).
Si tu effaces "Macintosh HD", tu retrouveras un "Macintosh HD1" qui sera actif : son alias est bien là.

L'autre façon, c'est d'utiliser le DVD d'install 10.6 et son utilitaire _Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde_ pour restaurer ton Mac à la date de la dernière sauvegarde valide : 
ton Volume interne s'appellera bien Macintosh HD, tout comme son alias dans /Volumes.
Tu en seras (probablement) quitte pour une nouvelle sauvegarde intégrale, et tu prendras garde à ne lancer Time Machine qu'après avoir réparé les permissions et laissé Spotlight réindexer.


----------



## Dailyplanet (15 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac 27 et un MBP 13.
Puis-je utiliser le même disque externe pour sauvegarder TimeMachine de mon iMac et de mon MBP ?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Mars 2011)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un iMac 27 et un MBP 13.
> Puis-je utiliser le même disque externe pour sauvegarder TimeMachine de mon iMac et de mon MBP ?
> ...


Bonsoir,

Oui : ce n'est qu'une question d'espace disponible

= TM va créer un dossier par Mac, 
et aucun des deux n'empiètera sur l'autre à l'intérieur de ton disque externe.


Seule précaution : penser à rebrancher le disque externe sur l'autre Mac au plus tard tous les dix jours (en jours d'activité du Mac : si le mac est éteint, le délai n'est pas important).


----------



## Dailyplanet (16 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ...Seule précaution : penser à rebrancher le disque externe sur l'autre Mac au plus tard tous les dix jours (en jours d'activité du Mac : si le mac est éteint, le délai n'est pas important).



Merci pou ta réponse 

Pourquoi ce délais de 10 jours ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Mars 2011)

Au-delà, il y a trop de modifications à sauvegarder, 
et TM risque alors de te faire  une sauvegarde intégrale plutôt qu'une différentielle, voire de planter.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2011)

sorcierecamo a dit:


> excusez-moi car je suis certaine que la question a été traitée... mais je n'ai rien trouvé par la recherche avancée et ce topic fait déjà 150 pages.



Pas mieux :rose:

J'ai aussi une petite question de rien du tout  suite au décès prématuré du disque du macbook de ma fille 

Heureusement, le Trooper est prévoyant  Tous les macs de la maison sont configurés pour Time Machine sur un DD réseau connecté à la box (pas de Time capsule donc).

J'ai changé le DD interne du macbook et réinstallé le système. Lorsque j'ai créé l'utilisateur principal, je n'ai pas récupéré les données Time machine car le macbook n'avait pas encore été configuré pour le wifi. Mais comme il y a l'assistant migration, je me suis dit faire çà ensuite et j'ai finalisé la création du compte utilisateur.

Donc, une fois le compte créé et le macbook connecté au réseau, j'ai lancé l'assistant migration qui m'a bien récupéré les données sauvegardées sur Time machine mais comme le compte sur le macbook et celui de la sauvegarde portent le même nom, il m'a imposé de modifier le nom du compte de sauvegarde avant de restaurer : je me retrouve donc avec deux comptes, le nouveau (totalement vierge de données) et l'ancien renommé (qui contient les données sauvegardées). C'est ballot non ?

Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen de restaurer les données et n'avoir qu'un seul compte au final ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen de restaurer les données et n'avoir qu'un seul compte au final ?


Deux moyens :


Avant Assistant de migration : on crée un Compte admin "bidon" sur le nouveau Mac, et on s'y connecte pour lancer la migration de l'ancien Compte sauvegardé par TM (on supprime ensuite le compte bidon, ou on le garde, comme on veut).

Après re-création du compte sur le nouveau Mac : on _Entre_ dans TM, en passant éventuellement par l'item _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ (= quand on n'a pas choisi l'ancienne sauvegarde pour sauvegarder le nouveau Mac avec TM),
et on restaure le Compte, dossier racine par dossier racine,  en passant par un clic droit (en 10.6) ou la roue crantée (10.5) : quelques dossiers racine nécessiteront de ne restaurer que leur contenu et pas le dossier lui-même (Bibliothèque, Bureau, : à cause d'ACL _Everyone deny delete_ présentes sur ces dossiers) qui ne peut être écrasé par la restauration.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2011)




----------



## olikatie (21 Mars 2011)

Suite à ma réinstallation de SL, j'ai retrouvé mes Go et tout fonctionne à merveille.

Tout sauf... Time Machine, en effet, j'ai voulu faire une nouvelle sauvegarde (après réparation des permissions et réindaxation de Spotlight) et là une fenêtre de time machine apparait en me disant que je n'ai pas assez de place dispo, etc. 
Je vais dans "l'espace" et supprime (avec la roue dentée) des fichiers et voilà.
Résultat: TM a bien sauvegardé mon mac mais il a supprimé toutes mes anciennes sauvegardes (mais je n'ai pas récupéré + d'espace disponible).... 

Où sont passé mes fichiers? Sont-ils cachés? Comment les récupérer?
Je crois que je veux faire un reset total de mon disque dur externe et relancer Time Machine. Comment faire pour faire un reset total? 

Un ENORME merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mars 2011)

Quand on supprime des éléments, on ne récupère pas l'espace disponible : 
l'espace vacant n'est pas restitué, il est mis de côté pour la prochaine fois où un besoin d'espace apparaîtra (= lors d'une sauvegarde ultérieure).
La seule parade est de compacter l'image-disque, et est donc réservée au wi-fi : en filaire, je n'ai pas de "solution".


Pour remettre à zéro une partition TM, on l'Efface, avec Utilitaire de Disque : on la "reformate".


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mars 2011)

Hello

erreur récurrente sur le zoli macbook du géniteur

"impossible de finaliser la copie de sauvegarde. Une erreur est survenue lors de la création du dossier de sauvegarde"

c'est traduit à la louche , l'Os est en espagnol

capture: 






une idée ?

disque dur de 1To, en usb, partitionné en deux, table GUID, une partoche pour TM et une pour CCC

le clonage ne donne aucun soucis

TM se fait 1x sur 2

éjection, éteindre, remise en route > pas mieux
onyx la totale > pas mieux

je suis en train de lui faire découvrir le monde merveilleux de la pomme et les superbes effets TM, et là j'ai l'air un peu con


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> "impossible de finaliser la copie de sauvegarde. Une erreur est survenue lors de la création du dossier de sauvegarde"


Hello Arlequin,

Deux choses à tenter :
- répare la partition TM avec Utilitaire de Disque (ou, mieux, avec DiskWarrior).

- si ça ne suffit pas, fais un full reset de TM : tu désactives TM en notant ses exclusions dans Préf Système, tu débranches le Disque cinq bonnes minutes, tu détruis le com.apple.timemachine.plist (dans /Library), tu reconnectes, et tu reparamètres TM.


En dehors de tout full reset, il faut tout éteindre et tout débrancher cinq bonnes minutes pour que cela ait une chance de corriger l'erreur : ça suffit parfois.

Et ne surtout jamais faire de clonage pendant que TM sauvegarde, quand clone et partition TM sont sur le même port (et donc sur le même Disque) !
= TM n'aime pas partager son port.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Hello Arlequin,.



salut françois



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Deux choses à tenter :
> - répare la partition TM avec Utilitaire de Disque (ou, mieux, avec DiskWarrior).



j'ai envoyé une vérif sur chaque partoche et une sur le disque en lui même > RAS

ai même fait une réparation par acquit de conscience mais tout va bien, pas de répa nécessaire je veux dire

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que parfois ça marche et parfois ça coince :mouais:

là ça re-fonctionne après le passage par utilitaire de disque. Mais puisque pas de réparation, quel est le lien 





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> - si ça ne suffit pas, fais un full reset de TM : tu désactives TM en notant ses exclusions dans Préf Système, tu débranches le Disque cinq bonnes minutes, tu détruis le com.apple.timemachine.plist (dans /Library), tu reconnectes, et tu reparamètres TM.



prochaine étape si ça re-merde encore

cela dit, suite à l'erreur, impossible d'éjecter le disque car soit disant "utilisé" par une appli



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En dehors de tout full reset, il faut tout éteindre et tout débrancher cinq bonnes minutes pour que cela ait une chance de corriger l'erreur : ça suffit parfois.



là il va se payer ma poire 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et ne surtout jamais faire de clonage pendant que TM sauvegarde, quand clone et partition TM sont sur le même port (et donc sur le même Disque) !
> = TM n'aime pas partager son port.



of course 

CCC n'est fait qu'une fois par semaine, en prenant soin de désactiver TM 


merci des pistes

bonne journée

à+


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> là ça re-fonctionne après le passage par utilitaire de disque. Mais puisque pas de réparation, quel est le lien


Tu en as de ces questions 



Arlequin a dit:


> cela dit, suite à l'erreur, impossible d'éjecter le disque car soit disant "utilisé" par une appli


Pour savoir : 
	
	



```
lsof | grep path/to/DDE
```




Arlequin a dit:


> là il va se payer ma poire


Un instant de honte est vite bu, dit-on.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu en as de ces questions&#8230;



ben vi, sinon ce n'est pas amusant

Pour savoir : 
	
	



```
lsof | grep path/to/DDE
```
euh  t'en a de ces gros mots toi 

c'est sensé faire quoi ? 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un instant de honte est vite bu, dit-on.



no soucis


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est sensé faire quoi ?


C'est censé nous apprendre ce qui utilise le DDE et empêche de l'éjecter.
C'est sensé, non ?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est censé nous apprendre ce qui utilise le DDE et empêche de l'éjecter.
> C'est sensé, non ?



ah ok

j'ai essayé comme ça chez moi, et le terminal ne me disait rien ... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2011)

On peut aussi utiliser la commande suivante (moins problématique pour ceux qui ne savent où se trouve le _pipe_ sur un clavier français (command-alt-l)) :
	
	



```
fuser -c "/Volumes/brol"
```
(remplacer 'brol' par le nom du volume, évidemment )


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On peut aussi utiliser la commande suivante (moins problématique pour ceux qui ne savent où se trouve le _pipe_ sur un clavier français (command-alt-l)) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 merci msieur


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> le terminal ne me disait rien ... :rateau:


Et avec *lsof | grep* suivi d'un espace puis du glisser-déposer de l'icône de la partition non éjectable (ou de la frappe de *"/Volumes/brol"* comme le suggère Bompi) ?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et avec *lsof | grep* suivi d'un espace puis du glisser-déposer de l'icône de la partition non éjectable (ou de la frappe de *"/Volumes/brol"* comme le suggère Bompi) ?



je ne sais pas

ne sachant pas (initialement) à quoi servait cette commande, je l'ai testé chez moi sur un disque "sain" , je suppose donc que si tout va bien, cette commande ne fera rien 

bref

état actuel du "problème": 

hier soir, dernière sauvegarde visible en voyageant dans TM :13h32 ! plus rien ensuite

ce matin, après extinction et rallumage, les sauvegardes apparaissent ! donc elles se sont bien faites mais TM ne les montrait pas ! 

horaire des sauvegardes: 

13h32
14h32
pas 15h32 
pas 16h32 
16h42
17h11 
18h11
19h11
20h11
21h11

strange :mouais:

l'ordi et le disque externe sont restés allumés pendant toute la journée ! pas de reboot, pas d'éjection ...

le message d'erreur initial n'est pas (encore) ré-apparu

ai viré les prefs ... on verra si amélioration

bonne journée


----------



## Average Joe (25 Mars 2011)

J'ai une question concernant CCC : si, après avoir fait un clone du système, on bazarde un fichier (depuis le disque dur interne) et que l'on lance un clone ensuite, le fichier figurant sur le premier clone sera-t-il toujours sur le disque externe après le deuxième ? Si je me fais bien comprendre


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Mars 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> J'ai une question concernant CCC : si, après avoir fait un clone du système, on bazarde un fichier (depuis le disque dur interne) et que l'on lance un clone ensuite, le fichier figurant sur le premier clone sera-t-il toujours sur le disque externe après le deuxième ? Si je me fais bien comprendre


Ça dépend de ce que tu auras coché dans l'interface de CCC au moment du 2e "clonage".


----------



## boss89b (4 Avril 2011)

Salut, moi j'ai un petit soucis, j'ai fait une restauration time machine, j'ai d'ailleurs eu du mal à le redemarrer (pomme grise), obligé de redémarrer sur disque d'instal! Bref, mais après j'ai voulu faire une sauvegarde TM et là il me refait une sauvegarde complète!! Pourquoi??? Du coup j'ai 88Go de trop sur ma sauvegarde TM! Comment puis-je faire pour enlever cette 2ème sauvegarde, sans toute fois effacer ma 1ère.... (Ca c'est le plan B).
Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Avril 2011)

boss89b a dit:


> après j'ai voulu faire une sauvegarde TM et là il me refait une sauvegarde complète!! Pourquoi???


Parce que tu as restauré tout ton système.

On ne peut pas l'éviter&#8230; 



Tu peux effacer cette sauvegarde inutile (avec la roue crantée : tu ne sélectionnes aucun élément dans la date que tu veux effacer, et tu passes par l'item _Supprimer la copie de sauvegarde_),

mais tu ne récupèreras pas l'espace ainsi libéré (il est seulement mis de côté pour le jour où la partition TM sera pleine&#8230 = l'espace disponible n'augmentera pas de 88 Go après l'effacement de la sauvegarde inutile.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Avril 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ai viré les prefs ... on verra si amélioration



salut François

plus de soucis depuis



à+


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Avril 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> plus de soucis depuis


C'est bien, le full reset.


----------



## boss89b (4 Avril 2011)

Ok, bon et bien j'ai pas le choix d'attendre que le disque soit plein et puis il en supprimera de celles d'avant... Merci de ta réponse en tout cas!
salut


----------



## vincentlag (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vais essayer d'être le plsu clair possible :

- J'ai acheté un DD Externe 500 Go
- Je l'ai formaté entièrement pour qu'il soit utilisable MAC et PC (FAT32)

Et là je me suis dis parfait ça marche. et c'est vrai ça marche. J'ai environ 60 Go de photo/doc/muisque

A chaque fois que je le bracnhe sur le mac, il me propose d'être le DD de sauvegarde Time Machine. Je lui dis que je déciderai plus tard. Et ce soir j'ai bein envie de décider.

Donc voici mes questions :
- si je lui dis ok : 
est ce que cela fonctionne avec un format fat 32 ?
sinon formate-t-il le DD et dans ces cas là je perds toutes les données présentes sur mon disque ?

Si je veux avant partitionner mon disque :
- 300 Go pour Time Machine
- 200 Go pour mes dossiers

Puis-je le faire sans perdre les données déjà présentes dans le DD ?

Si oui comment ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## boss89b (4 Avril 2011)

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/utilitairededisque.html
Regarde ça avec la superbe vidéo c'est simple!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Avril 2011)

vincentlag a dit:


> est ce que cela fonctionne avec un format fat 32 ?
> sinon formate-t-il le DD et dans ces cas là je perds toutes les données présentes sur mon disque ?
> 
> Si je veux avant partitionner mon disque :
> ...


TM exige du Mac OS étendu : il reformate donc les disques FAT, en y effaçant donc toutes les données.

Pour ajouter une partition, tu quittes toutes tes applications, tu lances Utilitaire de Disque, tu sélectionne ta partition FAT, tu appuies sur le bouton +, tu choisis le format Mac OS étendu et la taille, et tu conclus par _Appliquer_.
Il y a toujours un risque de perte des données, que le fait de quitter préalablement toutes les applications diminue mais n'annule pas.

300 Go pour la partition TM, c'est suffisant pour sauvegarder 100 à 200 Go de données du Mac, pas plus.


----------



## dezmob (7 Avril 2011)

Salut a tous

J'ai une question sur TM.

J'ai l'intention de fair l'acquisition d'un SSD 120Go pour mon iMac.

Comme le SSD est trop petit pour accueillir tout mon dossier Home, j'avais penser laisser le SSD pour les App et le Système, et utiliser un DD externe USB pour les données.

Pour mes backup j'envisageais d'utiliser un disque dure firewire ou réseau.

La question: TimeMachine peut-il sauvegarder le contenus du disque dure externe avec mes donnée perso, en plus du contenu du SSD de l'iMac?

Je cherche désespérément une réponse a cette question...

Et si Time Machine n'est pas capable de sauvegarder un volume externe, est-ce que quelqu'un a une solution a me proposer?

Ceux qui on séparer système et donnée sur 2 disque dure, comment faite vous vos backup?

Merci énormément!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Avril 2011)

dezmob a dit:


> Comme le SSD est trop petit pour accueillir tout mon dossier Home, j'avais penser laisser le SSD pour les App et le Système, et utiliser un DD externe USB pour les données.
> 
> Pour mes backup j'envisageais d'utiliser un disque dure firewire ou réseau.


Time Machine sauvegarde tous les volumes formatés en Mac OS étendu connectés au Mac,
sauf s'ils ont été délibérément exclus de ses sauvegardes (dans les Options de ses Préférences Système)
= elle sauvegardera donc ton disque usb (formaté en Mac OS étendu).

Il est préférable de dédier un port au Disque TM = bonne idée de le mettre en firewire ou réseau.


----------



## dezmob (7 Avril 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Time Machine sauvegarde tous les volumes formatés en Mac OS étendu connectés au Mac,
> sauf s'ils ont été délibérément exclus de ses sauvegardes (dans les Options de ses Préférences Système)
> = elle sauvegardera donc ton disque usb (formaté en Mac OS étendu).
> 
> Il est préférable de dédier un port au Disque TM = bonne idée de le mettre en firewire ou réseau.



Alors c'est pour ça que TM ne fessait pas les backup de mon volume NTFS ou FAT32 même sans l'avoir exclu!...

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse!

edit--

"formaté en Mac OS étendu"
avec l'option journalisé ça marche aussi non?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Avril 2011)

TM ne sauvegarde jamais aucun volume Fat ou NTFS, oui.

Journalisé ou pas = comme tu veux.


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2011)

dezmob a dit:


> Alors c'est pour ça que TM ne fessait pas les backup de mon volume NTFS ou FAT32 même sans l'avoir exclu!...(&#8230



Waow ! si TM se met aux châtiments corporels pour les gens qui ne font pas leur sauvegarde régulièrement, ça va être chaud !


----------



## crazy_c0vv (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai une Time Capsule de 1To avec 2 Macbook connectés dessus. 

Le premier Macbook (le mien) a une sauvegarde qui fait plus de 500Go... Pourtant je n'ai que 120Go de données environ !
Cela est du au fait que j'ai plusieurs fois, changé de disque, reformaté, ou ce genre de chose. 
Là je viens de monter un SSD de 60Go et je vais mettre mon dossier user sur un disque classique dans une Optibay. En attendant, ce disque est en USB.

Question : Pensez vous que ça vaille la peine d'effacer cette grosse sauvegarde pour repartir sur quelque chose de plus "propre" ?

Et si je dois un jour restaurer mon système, est-ce que ça pourrait poser un problème que j'ai deux disques durs ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Avril 2011)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> J'ai une Time Capsule de 1To avec 2 Macbook connectés dessus.
> 
> Le premier Macbook (le mien) a une sauvegarde qui fait plus de 500Go... Pourtant je n'ai que 120Go de données environ !
> Question : Pensez vous que ça vaille la peine d'effacer cette grosse sauvegarde pour repartir sur quelque chose de plus "propre" ?
> ...


Ça vaut la peine d'effacer la grosse sauvegarde : 
1 To - 500 Go - le 2e Mac - la sauvegarde du SSD = ça ne laisse plus beaucoup d'espace disponible dans la Capsule

Pour t'en débarrasser, tu démontes la sparsebundle de 500 Go, tu la mets à la Corbeille, et tu vides la Corbeille.


Tu pourras sauvegarder (et restaurer) le SSD et son disque Optibay si tu formates le disque en Mac OS étendu ±journalisé.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Avril 2011)

Merci


----------



## vincentlag (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Petit tour du proprio 

J'ai un macbook air 128g (50 Go utilisé)
J'ai DD Externe Lacie 500 Go en USB2
Je vais le formaté en Mac + GUID
Je veux utilisé Time Machione (je ne me suis pas trompé de post, c'est déjà pas mal)
Mes questions sont simples (il me semble) :
- Temps moyen de sauvegarde initiale 
- Le macbook peut-il se mettre en veille pendant la suavegarde
- Si oui cela a-t-il des conséquences ?
- Si oui, comment gérer la non mise en veille ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bambougroove (13 Avril 2011)

teo a dit:


> Waow ! si TM se met aux châtiments corporels pour les gens qui ne font pas leur sauvegarde régulièrement, ça va être chaud !


C'est une idée révolutionnaire de Steve Jobs pour obliger aux sauvegardes quotidiennes !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Avril 2011)

vincentlag a dit:


> - Temps moyen de sauvegarde initiale
> - Le macbook peut-il se mettre en veille pendant la suavegarde
> - Si oui cela a-t-il des conséquences ?
> - Si oui, comment gérer la non mise en veille ?


En USB 2, tu peux espérer 30-40 Go par heure (et 80-90 Go en FW 800).

Le Mac ne devrait pas se mettre en veille.
Si c'est le cas, il suffira de relancer la sauvegarde en passant par la barre des menus : _Sauvegarder maintenant_.
Tu peux paramétrer l'absence de mise en veille de l'Ordinateur dans les Préférences Système > Économiseur d'énergie.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (14 Avril 2011)

Si on veut changer le disque de sa Time Capsule, est-ce qu'il suffit de copier-coller les fichers .sparsebundle (de l'ancien disque vers le nouveau) pour continuer avec les mêmes sauvegardes ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Avril 2011)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Si on veut changer le disque de sa Time Capsule, est-ce qu'il suffit de copier-coller les fichers .sparsebundle (de l'ancien disque vers le nouveau) pour continuer avec les mêmes sauvegardes ?


Non, pas avec un "copier-coller", 
mais en clonant la sparsebundle (non montée) avec un soft dédié (CCC, SuperDuper!) ou Utilitaire de Disque (onglet _Restaurer_).

Et en passant ensuite par les Préférences Système pour _Choisir le Disque_.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (15 Avril 2011)

Merci

Je demandais parce que j'ai bien envie de coller un Western Green 2TB à ma Time Capsule, histoire de ne pas avoir à supprimer ma sauvegarde, mais aussi pour avoir un disque plus silencieux que l'horreur qui est dedans...


----------



## chafpa (15 Avril 2011)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> j'ai bien envie de coller un Western Green 2TB à ma Time Capsule, histoire de ne pas avoir à supprimer ma sauvegarde, mais aussi pour avoir un disque plus silencieux que l'horreur qui est dedans...


+ 1 

C'est la manip que je me suis empressé de faire dès son achat et depuis ......... que du silence 

PS : Et j'ai mis le tacot qui était dans la TC dans un boitier pour me faire un clone. Deux fois par mois, je supporte son bruit pendant 45 mn environ


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Avril 2011)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Je demandais parce que j'ai bien envie de coller un Western Green 2TB à ma Time Capsule


Réfléchis bien : TM a des problèmes avec les WD qu'elle n'a pas avec les autres bonnes marques,

et les 2 To sont fragiles = http://www.hardware.fr/articles/810-6/taux-pannes-composants.html

Bon, tout ça n'est que statistique, mais tu n'as pas encore décidé.


----------



## chafpa (15 Avril 2011)

Dois-je toucher du bois depuis 17 mois ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Avril 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Dois-je toucher du bois depuis 17 mois ?


Au fond de l'Oise profonde, tu dois en toucher tous les jours


----------



## chafpa (16 Avril 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Au fond de l'Oise profonde, tu dois en toucher tous les jours


Ben non, je suis sur un plateau venteux surnommé "la petite Sibérie de l'Oise" et les bois, il n'y en a pas beaucoup  .......


----------



## Average Joe (16 Avril 2011)

Dans son dernier numéro, lors du test des nouveaux Mac Book Pro, SVM Mac reproche à certains d'entre eux leurs disques durs tournant à 5400 t/min. À la lecture du comparatif de Hardware, il semble que ces disques sont plus fiables que les rapides à 7200... Serait-ce pour cette raison qu'Apple les a choisis pour sa nouvelle gamme ? Évidemment, on opposera d'autres raisons (marge...) pour cela, mais n'empêche...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Avril 2011)

Les 7200 sont surtout réputés plus bruyants que les 5400 dans les MB Pro.

Quel rapport avec Time Machine ?


----------



## scollywogs (18 Avril 2011)

j'ai une question, désolé mais j'ai cherché longuement sur internet et je n'ai rien trouvé.

je voulais utiliser time machine pour faire un back up, donc au moment ou je voulais l'activer il me dit de parametrer la time capsule et il cherche mon disque dur externe uniquement avec airport , c'est la seule solution? parce que j'ai un DDE usb seulement....

je me demandais est ce a cause du format? c'est du NTSF mais je peux ecrire dessus avec parangon.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (19 Avril 2011)

Il faut un disque HFS+

Si tu peux transférer les datas de ton disque ailleurs, tu pourra le reformater pour le mettre en HFS+.

Note que tu peux aussi faire 2 partitions, une en NTFS si tu y tiens (pour échanger avec des Windows par exemple) et une en HFS+ pour Time Machine.
Pour la taille de la partition Time Machine, il faut au moins la taille de ton disque interne plus 10Go. Perso je compte 1,5x ou 2x la taille du disque à sauvegarder.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Avril 2011)

Entièrement d'accord pour le NTFS.



crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Pour la taille de la partition Time Machine, il faut au moins la taille de ton disque interne plus 10Go. Perso je compte 1,5x ou 2x la taille du disque à sauvegarder.


Plus précisément : la taille doit être d'au moins 1,5 fois la taille des données à sauvegarder (= celles écrites sur le Mac + celles écrites sur les disques externes HFS+ éventuellement sauvegardés par TM).


----------



## scollywogs (19 Avril 2011)

okay merci! par contre je comprends toujours pas ce besoin de le chercher avec airport!

mon DDE est branché en usb ca m'enerve


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Avril 2011)

On va dire que ton disque est peut-être mal connecté, qu'il est en schéma MBR, ou qu'il a besoin d'être réparé,
bref, qu'il n'est pas reconnu, et que TM cherche donc un disque ailleurs qu'en filaire. :hein:


----------



## vincentlag (20 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Voila ma config : MBA 11 1,6 ghz, 4goRAM et SSD 128 go
Pour les sauvegardes, jai prévu :
· Un DD Externe 120 go pour données brutes (images/vidéos/musiques) : Formater pour partage Mac/Windows
· Un DD Externe de 500 go (Partitionner en  2 fois 250go)
*· *Lutilisation de *Carbon Copy Cloner (Hebdomadaire)*
· *Lutilisation de Time Machine (Bi-Hebdomadaire)*
Voici mes questions :
· Pour la partition : Les deux partitions doivent-elles être au même format, si oui, lequel ?
Si jai bien compris, je dois utiliser utilitaires de disque pour faire ces  deux partitions.
· Pour Carbon Copy Cloner, comment se passe le clonage ?
En fait, je voudrais pouvoir avoir des clones à des dates différentes, un peu comme les points de restauration sur PC. En cas de souci, je pourrais donc choisir la date du clone que je veux restaurer.
Dans ce cas, comment faire et combien de clones, je peux avoir sur la partition de 250 go ?
· Pour Time Machine :
Comme jutilise Carbon Copy Cloner est-ce vraiment utile ?
Si oui dois-je utiliser Time Machine que pour mes données (Ma maison) ?

En résumé, quelle est selon vous la meilleure procédure, la plus facile et la plus rapide en cas de plantage ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Avril 2011)

TM permet de sauvegarder régulièrement (encore que 2 fois par semaine, c'est bien peu).
CCC donne une sauvegarde sur laquelle on peut redémarrer immédiatement, ce qui est pratique.

Les deux sont complémentaires.
Et il vaut mieux avoir les deux : si l'une flanche, il y aura encore l'autre.

Il est conseillé de placer TM et clone sur deux disques (et deux ports) différents : si le DDE meurt, on perd les deux sauvegardes d'un coup. 
Et TM n'aime pas partager son port avec un cloneur.

Les deux réclament du Mac OS étendu journalisé en schéma GUID : on l'obtient avec l'onglet _Partitionner_ d'Utilitaire de Disque, et son bouton _Options_.

CCC permet ou de renouveler son clone en un seul exemplaire, ou d'archiver les fichiers modifiés (et d'avoir ainsi plusieurs versions du clone) : ça passe par l'item _ Effacer les éléments inexistants sur la source_ et _Archiver les éléments modifiés ou supprimés_ de l'option _Sauvegarde incrémentale_.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il est conseillé de placer TM et clone sur deux disques (et deux ports) différents : si le DDE meurt, on perd les deux sauvegardes d'un coup.


Sur un iMac / MacBook (pro ou pas)  je comprends ce qu'est un port.
Sur un MacPro, est ce que les disques durs internes (4) sont sur le même port, ou bien sur 4 ports différents ?


----------



## vincentlag (20 Avril 2011)

Merci,
En fait, étant sur Macbook Air, je nai pas le DD Externe connecté en permanence et je ne me vois pas faire une sauvegarde Time Machine à chaque fois que je fais des modifications.
Cest un ordi de  « loisir » et une perte de données de moins de 2 jours ou dune semaine max ne me posera à priori pas de problème.
Je ne me vois pas acheter un nouvel DD. Dans ce cas : Clone ou TM ?
En résumé, ce que je veux, en fait, cest me dire : 
·         Ok, le 01/05/2011 mon mac fonctionne donc je sauvegarde
·         Ok, le 08/05/2011 mon mac fonctionne donc je sauvegarde
·         Ok, le 17/05/2011 mon mac fonctionne donc je sauvegarde
Etc, toutes les semaines ou toutes les deux semaines.
Oops un jour,  jai un truc qui plante, jessaie de corriger avec Onyx ou autres, mais rien ny fait. Mon dieu que vais-je faire ? 
Pas dinquiétude mon petit monsieur !!!
Je peux restaurer le système tel quil était le  « et je choisi le jour » (01 ou 08 ou 17,)
Ou
Tiens je change de mac, je veux retrouver le même mac que celui que javais le « et je choisi le jour » (01 ou 08 ou 17,)
Ma question est : 
·         Quelle solution ? Clone ou TM ?
·         Si clone combien de clone max ? Jenvisage 5 
·         Si clone, ai-je vraiment besoin de 500 go ?
·         Comment je fais ? Quelle procédure pour le clonage ? Quelle procédure pour la restauration ?
Merci davance.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

On peut s'informer ici et là


----------



## vincentlag (20 Avril 2011)

merci déjà vu.

Mais ça ne répond pas à mes questions :
Pour mon utilisation "Quelle solution ? Clone ou TM ?
Comment fonctionne Carbon Copy Cloner pour une migration Mac vers Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

vincentlag a dit:


> merci déjà vu.
> 
> Mais ça ne répond pas à mes questions :
> Pour mon utilisation "Quelle solution ? Clone ou TM ?
> Comment fonctionne Carbon Copy Cloner pour une migration Mac vers Mac ?



On peut s'informer en lisant ce qui est mis là : <<===  et là <<== 

Rien de mieux que d'étudier un peu


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Avril 2011)

vincentlag a dit:


> En résumé, ce que je veux, en fait, cest me dire :
> ·         Ok, le 01/05/2011 mon mac fonctionne donc je sauvegarde
> ·         Ok, le 08/05/2011 mon mac fonctionne donc je sauvegarde
> ·         Ok, le 17/05/2011 mon mac fonctionne donc je sauvegarde
> Etc, toutes les semaines ou toutes les deux semaines.


Retiens que tu risques des problèmes si tu espaces des sauvegardes TM de plus de dix jours (dix jours d'activité du Mac) 
= en particulier, une nouvelle sauvegarde intégrale plutôt qu'une différentielle (tout le contenu du Mac plutôt que les modifications depuis plus de dix jours).

Alors, si tu es tête en l'air, choisis plutôt le clone : lui ne fait qu'archiver les anciennes données, en copiant scrupuleusement les nouvelles, quel que soit le délai.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Sur un MacPro, est ce que les disques durs internes (4) sont sur le même port, ou bien sur 4 ports différents ?


Ça doit se voir dans ses spécifications, non ?


----------



## vincentlag (20 Avril 2011)

merci, j'avais lu tout ça et j'ai mêm bossé sur www.*rhino*s-*mac*.fr/ les deux premiers jours mais comme sur "Débuter sur Mac", les viédos sont de 2008...
je vais tester tout ça..merci..


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Avril 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> les 2 To sont fragiles = http://www.hardware.fr/articles/810-6/taux-pannes-composants.html


Ils sont moins fragiles cette année : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/831-6/taux-pannes-composants.html


----------



## chafpa (22 Avril 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ils sont moins fragiles cette année : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/831-6/taux-pannes-composants.html


Avec mon stock de Western, j'ai de la chance


----------



## bullittriders (28 Avril 2011)

*Bonjour,
J'ai déjà posté mon problème, mais on me dis que cela peu peut être venir de ma sauvegarde TM, alors je le poste ici. Pouvez vous me dire si c'est bien possible qu'il y ait un rapport et si oui comme le régler ?
Voilà mon gros soucis j'ai un Imac 2010 et ai voulu sauvegarder mes données sur un disque dur externe. J'achète donc un Disque dur externe de marque LaCie 1T à 89 en promo.
Je le branche tout fonctionne parfaitement, jusqu'à il y a quelques jours.
La sauvegarde ne se faisait plus, enfin ne se finalisait plus (par Time Machine) et depuis hier le disque dur externe n'apparait plus sur mon bureau !!!
Lorsque je lance "utilitaire disque" il apparait donc je peux faire une vérification ou une réparation (ce que j'ai fait) ou même reformater le disque (ce que je ne peux évidement pas faire car je perd toute mes données !) mais je ne peux plus lire les données de mon disque.
Lorsque je le branche en USB sur ma FreeBox cela fonctionne et peux lire photos et vidéos.
Quelqu'un aurait il une solution à mon problème ???
Je suis aller voir un réparateur qui me demande plus de 150 (presque le double de mon DDE !!!) sans m'assurer de récupérer mes données et en plus il ouvre le boitier donc plus de garantie. Car le disque dur externe est toujours garantie.
J'ai débranché, éteins, le disque dur, l'Imac, rebranché avec le DDE éteint, allumé, etc, plusieurs fois sans changement.
Un grand merci pour vos réponses.
Bullitt*


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2011)

Pourquoi ne veux-tu pas reformater le disque*? Tu as des données à récupérer ?


----------



## tombom (28 Avril 2011)

Concrètement, ya quoi comme données sur ce disque ? Seulement timemachine ou d'autres données en plus ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Avril 2011)

Et que donne le LaCie branché en USB sur le Mac ? ou avec un autre câble, ou sans hub/chaînage ?

Schéma de partitionnement et format sont bons (GUID, Mac OS étendu) ?

Quelles sont les autorisations du LaCie quand on en lit les Informations ?

Les autres Volumes montent sur le Bureau ? 

Informations Système détecte la LaCie en fire-wire ?


----------



## Average Joe (29 Avril 2011)

À mon humble avis, il va falloir faire jouer la garantie. J'ai eu un problème semble-t-il comparable avec le premier exemplaire de mon Iomega et je l'ai fait remplacer, du coup plus de problèmes avec l'actuel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (30 Avril 2011)

Bonjour les amis 

J'ai un petit soucis avec ma sauvegarde Time machine. Celle ci est sur un NAS.
Je vous explique la problématique et le contexte.
Je sauvegarde donc sur mon NAS sans problème. Mais, faute de place, j'ai changé le disque par un plus grand.

Ensuite j'ai copié le contenu de mon ancien disque sur le nouveau. 
Jusqu'ici tout va bien. Le nouveau disque est OK et il possède le même nom que le précédent. Time machine reconnait bien le disque et fait la sauvegarde mais supprime toutes les anciennes !!! :mouais: (nettoyage des anciennes sauvegarde me dit-il ... et toussa !)

Qu'elle est la méthode pour que TM ne procède pas ainsi ? (le salopiaud !) 

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Mai 2011)

jeanfra a dit:


> Mais, faute de place, j'ai changé le disque par un plus grand.
> 
> Ensuite j'ai copié le contenu de mon ancien disque sur le nouveau.
> Jusqu'ici tout va bien. Le nouveau disque est OK et il possède le même nom que le précédent. Time machine reconnait bien le disque et fait la sauvegarde mais supprime toutes les anciennes !!! :mouais: (nettoyage des anciennes sauvegarde me dit-il ... et toussa !)


On va dire que tu as changé le disque interne de ton Mac.
Alors, TM te fait une première sauvegarde intégrale de tout le contenu du ton nouveau disque interne,
et comme ton NAS est plein, TM efface d'anciennes sauvegardes pour pouvoir  écrire la nouvelle.

Si c'est bien ça qui t'arrive, tu ne peux rien y faire.  


Sinon, le nettoyage, c'est le ménage dans les horaires (regroupées en une journalière) et dans les journalières (pour une hebdomadaire) : rien de bien gênant. :mouais:


----------



## djalouk (3 Mai 2011)

Actuellement sous Léopard, imaginons que je réinstalle tout mon système avec Lion.

Puis-je ensuite restaurer à partir de mes sauvegardes TM faites sous Léopard ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mai 2011)

djalouk a dit:


> Actuellement sous Léopard, imaginons que je réinstalle tout mon système avec Lion.
> 
> Puis-je ensuite restaurer à partir de mes sauvegardes TM faites sous Léopard ?


Lion, on n'en sait rien aujourd'hui = on verra quand Lion sera sorti, et parvenu à une version stable
(je suppose que la réponse sera oui)


Pour Snow Leopard, c'est quand tu veux.


----------



## djalouk (3 Mai 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Lion, on n'en sait rien aujourd'hui = on verra quand Lion sera sorti, et parvenu à une version stable
> (je suppose que la réponse sera oui)
> 
> Pour Snow Leopard, c'est quand tu veux.




J'ai des soucis avec TM depuis 2 ans.

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...qui-sejecte-tout-seul-283311.html#post8499302

Je pensais changer le disque, quel modèle pour être sûr que ça fonctionne ?

Avec un boitier Alu Ice et un Seagate 1 To, y a des soucis...


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2011)

Marrant. J'ai l'impression que je viens de me rendre compte que Time Machine ne fait pas bien son boulot...

Depuis l'initialisation de mon nouveau disque et la création de la première sauvegarde, Time Machine ne s'est pas du tout intéressé à mes photos... Le dossier n'est pas dans la liste des exclusions ; mais les dernières deux cents photos n'ont pas été copiées dans les archives. Hum !

Pour le reste, l'essentiel des documents a l'air présent. Il va donc falloir faire quelques investigations ; mais ce n'est guère rassurant, sur le fond !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Marrant.
> 
> Depuis l'initialisation de mon nouveau disque et la création de la première sauvegarde, Time Machine ne s'est pas du tout intéressé à mes photos... Le dossier n'est pas dans la liste des exclusions ; mais les dernières deux cents photos n'ont pas été copiées dans les archives. Hum !


Tu trouves ça drôle ?! 

Tes photos ne seraient pas incluses dans iPhoto ?


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2011)

Non, justement. Je suis un peu précautionneux mais j'ai un dossier dans lequel je mets toutes mes photos, rangées simplement par leur numéro (source/millier/centaine/photo.jpg, la source étant les différents appareils que j'ai ou j'ai eu) et, par ailleurs je les intègre toutes dans iPhoto, où je supprime les doublons, ratées (nombreuses) et autres.

Bref : un dossier brut indépendant d'un côté et iPhoto de l'autre. L'idée étant que je veux en disposer aisément si je passe à Linux ou autre système.

Ce dossier indépendant n'est pas dans la zone d'exclusion , évidemment. Il va falloir que je farfouille un peu dans les logs.

PS : d'un autre côté, je copie de temps en temps les photos sur mon autre portable et par ailleurs j'ai un clone du disque. Donc pour l'instant rien de grave.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Mai 2011)

Après une Vérification ou un repartitionnement du disque interne, on peut avoir un ratage des sauvegardes tant qu'on n'a pas redémarré le Mac : c'est un bug 10.6
= pas de message d'échec, mais pas de fichier sauvegardé.

Sinon, si la Console ne t'apprend rien, tu peux Réparer le Disque sur ta partition TM et/ou faire un full reset de TM.


Pour info, à part les dossiers exclus par défaut ou volontairement, il y a aussi le nom de baptême du répertoire = on évite _Home_, _Dev_ et _Net_ pour les Volumes.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Mai 2011)

Hello,

Je vous invite à lire mon dernier post ICI j'ai eu un truc bizarre, TM ne sauvegardait plus mes changements après avoir lancé une sauvegarde manuelle, j'ai du formater mon DD pur TM et repartir de zéro et là nickel...

Très, très bizarre quand même si c'est un bug de 10.6.7 j'espère qu'il sera corrigé rapidement !!


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2011)

Redémarrer n'aurait-il pas suffi ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Redémarrer n'aurait-il pas suffi ?



Effectivement je ne crois pas avoir essayé le redémarrage. Tout fonctionne bien maintenant mais c'est la première fois que TM me fait ça, je soupçonne quand même un p'tit bug dans la 10.6.7 mais bon ce n'est que mon avis.

Et toi ? Tu as su pourquoi tes photos n'avaient pas été sauvegardé par TM ?


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2011)

Bin non. Le redémarrage a remis Time Machine en selle. Bizarre.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Bin non. Le redémarrage a remis Time Machine en selle. Bizarre.



Salut,

Il vient de m'arriver à nouveau la même chose et après redémarrage ça re-fonctionne !! 
Je redémarre mon Mac, je refait une sauvegarde et Oh miracle ça fonctionne :mouais:

Je vois que nous sommes 2 à avoir constaté la même chose, je pense qu'il s'agit d'un bug de 10.6.7

Affaire à suivre, de toute façon je me sert très peu de TM puisque je fais un clone et d'autres sauvegardes en parallèle mais bon c'est un peu casse pieds quand même.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Après une Vérification .../... du disque interne, on peut avoir un ratage des sauvegardes tant qu'on n'a pas redémarré le Mac : c'est un bug 10.6
> = pas de message d'échec, mais pas de fichier sauvegardé.



Grâce à toi je crois que je viens de comprendre... 
En réfléchissant bien (_et oui ça m'arrive)_ sur ce que j'ai fait avant la sauvergarde de TM je me suis apperçus que dans les 2 cas où j'avais eu ce phénomène je venais de faire une vérification SMART et une correction des autorisations avec Onyx de mon disque interne.

Après j'ai lancé TM et c'est là que ça ne fonctionne plus. Donc si tu lances une maintenance de ce type sur ton disque interne et que tu lances une sauvegarde de Time Machine directement après sans avoir rebooté ton Mac tu peux avoir ce bug.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Mai 2011)

C'est une épidémie  : je viens de me rendre compte que mes sauvegardes n'avaient rien sauvegardé depuis samedi.
Pas de message d'erreur, mais pas de fichier sauvegardé.
Juste une sauvegarde qui se déroule trop vite pour être honnête :mouais:

Un redémarrage a remis TM en selle. 

Sans que j'ai le souvenir d'avoir vérifié le disque interne la semaine dernière. :hein:


----------



## chafpa (24 Mai 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est une épidémie  : je viens de me rendre compte que mes sauvegardes n'avaient rien sauvegardé depuis samedi.


C'est l'histoire de l'arroseur arrosé  .......


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Mai 2011)

Ou du dépanneur en panne ! 


D'un autre côté, c'est parce que je maîtrise la Console et TimeTracker que je me suis rendu compte que mes sauvegardes étaient vides

= le Finder ne permet pas de s'en apercevoir,
et l'icône TM de la barre des menus tourne (presque) normalement, le temps de préparer les éléments et faire le nettoyage

= il faut vouloir restaurer quelque chose à une date foirée pour se retrouver coincé, et ne pas éteindre son Mac chaque soir.


Peut-être pour ça que les Apple discussions ne mentionnent rien depuis sept jours à ce sujet ??


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Mai 2011)

Je change de sujet, en surveillant l'évolution du précédent. 


Pour cloner une archive Time Machine avec CarbonCopyCloner,
il faut passer par le clonage en block-level (= secteur par secteur, et non fichier par fichier),
et donc *cocher* l'option _Effacer les éléments inexistants sur la source_

= http://help.bombich.com/kb/troubleshooting/cloning-a-time-machine-backup


CCC ne copie pas les liens matériels en file-level (ça fait partie de ses exclusions par défaut, qui n'existent qu'en file-level),
alors que SuperDuper!, qui clone par défaut en file-level, copie (par défaut aussi) ces liens.


----------



## chafpa (26 Mai 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour cloner une archive Time Machine


Quel est l'intérêt de cloner une archive de TM ?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mai 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt de cloner une archive de TM ?


Depuis le temps qu'on dit à FrançoisMacG que le clone c'est bien, ben maintenant il clone


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Depuis le temps qu'on dit à FrançoisMacG que le clone c'est bien, ben maintenant il clone



Je ne clone pas ... quitte à devoir refaire une clean installation ... par contre j'ai Time Machine, que je mets en route une fois par jour durant deux heures, et un DDE sur lequel je mets mes documents, photos, films après modifications ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Mai 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt de cloner une archive de TM ?


Il y a des gens qui clonent leur archive TM par simple sécurité : ils y tiennent.

D'autres pour conserver leurs vieilles sauvegardes quand elles vont être effacées parce que le Disque TM s'est rempli.

Et le clonage est inévitable quand on veut changer de disque externe pour un plus grand (ou passer d'un disque à une Capsule), et poursuivre ses sauvegardes en conservant les anciennes.

Utilitaire de Disque et SuperDuper! sont les deux logiciels habituellement utilisés,
mais CCC peut aussi faire l'affaire, si on l'utilise comme il l'exige.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h51 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Depuis le temps qu'on dit à FrançoisMacG que le clone c'est bien, ben maintenant il clone&#8230;


Mauvaise langue, va ! 

&#8230; depuis le temps que je répète qu'il faut deux DDE pour avoir et Time Machine et un clone.


----------



## Valentinn (29 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir ! Je viens de créer un nouveau topic mais je pense que j'ai plus de chance ici donc je me permet juste un copier coller de mon topic ici :

Bonjour à vous tous. ( Du moins bonsoir. )

Je fais appel à vous car Ô grand désespoir il m'arrive des choses pas cool du tout. 

Je m'explique : Je suis pocesseur depuis plus d'1 an d'un Disque Dur Externe Packard Bell Silver 500 Go que j'ai partionné en 2 : -1 pour Time Machine de 400 GO 
                                                 -1 pour pouvoir écrire/lire depuis le Mac et le PC (compatibilité) de 10 GO

Ce soir, voulant réalisé ma sauvegarde quotidienne le Mac ne m'a plus détecté la partition de Time Machine mais uniquement l'autre... 

En image ça donne ça :










Ça m'embête donc énormément... J'ai reboot : pas mieux, sur le PC seul la 2ème partition de 10 GO est détectée comme sur le Mac.

J'ai également tenté de "réparer le disque" sans succès car il se mettait en "préparation à la réparation" puis ça restait ainsi indéfiniement. 

Bref si vous avez une idée pour m'aider ce n'est pas de refus !

Merci à vous,

Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

A ma connaissance, seul un DD entier (non partitionné) peut être dédié à Time Machine ... qu'il soit externe, ou interne dans le cas d'un Mac Pro

En plus, si un tel disque est mis en relation avec un PC sous windows, ce disque sera modifié par Windows ...


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2011)

Non, on peut partitionner le disque et dédier une des partitions à Time Machine, tout en laissant les autres à d'autres usages.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Non, on peut partitionner le disque et dédier une des partitions à Time Machine, tout en laissant les autres à d'autres usages.



Même avec une partition Mac/PC ? Ca me semble un peu risqué, non ?


----------



## Valentinn (30 Mai 2011)

Vous me laissez bredouille, je ne connaissais pas tout ces dangers :hein:

Bon et bien je suis un peu dans la mouise quand même là ... :/


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Même avec une partition Mac/PC ? Ca me semble un peu risqué, non ?


Je n'ai pas dit ça 

De fait, il me semble qu'il est nécessaire d'avoir une table de partition au format GPT (mais je n'ai pas essayé avec MBR ou APM).

Mais pour le contenu des partitions (le format), ça ne regarde pas Time Machine : du moment qu'il connaît la partition qui lui revient, ça doit aller.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit ça


Je sais bien 

Mais entre ta réponse et les explications de Pascal 77 (message #2), je suis comblé :love:


----------



## Hoppipolla (1 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'utilisais jusqu'ici mon disque dur nomade pour mes sauvegardes Time Machine mais j'ai décidé d'acheter un autre disque dur et de l'insérer dans un boitier pour pouvoir réutiliser mon disque nomade. Je ne parviens pas à faire fonctionner Time Machine sur ce nouveau disque, j'ai testé plusieurs formats mais j'ai systématiquement ce message lors de la sauvegarde : 

"Le disque n'a pas été éjecté correctement. Si possible, éjectez toujours le disque avant son débranchement ou son extinction."

Quelqu'un aurait une idée sur la config à adopter pour que les sauvegardes fonctionne? 

Pour info, je suis sur iMac, qui tourne sous Mac OS X 10.6.7.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Juin 2011)

Hoppipolla a dit:


> "Le disque n'a pas été éjecté correctement. Si possible, éjectez toujours le disque avant son débranchement ou son extinction."


Bonjour,

Commence par _Vérifier le Disque_ externe (et le _Réparer_, si besoin : onglet SOS),

et puis reformate-le en Mac OS  étendu journalisé (onglet Partitionner), 
et surtout avec un_ schéma de partitionnement GUID_ (bouton Options ce cet onglet).


----------



## Hoppipolla (2 Juin 2011)

J'ai fait toutes les étapes mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas :/


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Juin 2011)

Maintenant qu'il est bien formaté,
étant entendu que Time Machine est _Désactivée_,

va dans Préférences Système > _Choisir un disque_,
choisis _Aucun_, et quitte les Préf Système,

puis éjecte et débranche le disque externe, et reconnecte-le après quelques minutes,

puis retourne dans Préférences Système, choisis ton disque, et _Active_ Time Machine.


= à chaque fois que tu reformates le disque externe, tu en changes l'immatriculation (= l'UUID), 
et Time Machine ne le reconnaît plus (= elle le voit comme mal éjecté et mal remonté).


----------



## banajova (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, désolée de venir dans vos conversations mais je suis nouvelle sur le forum et ne sais pas trop ou poster.

J'ai un soucis avec time machine, et aperture.

Qd j'ouvre mon mac et que time machine n'est pas branché, les aperçus de mes photos de la photothèque aperture sont gris, et mes derniers ajouts n'apparaissent pas, avez-vous déjà eu ce problème?
Je précise que si je l'allume le problème reste.
Je suis sous mac OS
Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Juin 2011)

banajova a dit:


> [Qd j'ouvre mon mac et que time machine n'est pas branché, les aperçus de mes photos de la photothèque aperture sont gris, et mes derniers ajouts n'apparaissent pas, avez-vous déjà eu ce problème?


Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas comment tu fais le lien avec Time Machine.

J'ai plutôt l'impression d'un problème spécifique à Aperture, dans le genre de celui-ci : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/143611/aperture-3-attention-a-la-mise-a-jour-de-votre-phototheque où tu trouveras un lien vers le forum Photo.


----------



## banajova (7 Juin 2011)

Merci François je vais aller voir 

En fait si j'ouvre aperture sans que mon disque dur time machine ne soit allumer , beh j'ai le soucis que j'ai mis plus haut, sur la session de mon mari, mais sur la mienne, il refuse carrément de l'ouvrir.
Je vais voir ton lien, merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------

Bon beh j'ai testé, j'ai fait réparer, et ça marche pas, pffff 
Il faut redémarrer?


----------



## lolipale (7 Juin 2011)

Apparemment votre problème est connu :

Il y a bien un lien entre Time machine et Aperture
J'espère que ce lien (en anglais) vous aidera

https://discussions.apple.com/message/12974721?messageID=12974721

J'ai encore trouvé cela :

https://discussions.apple.com/message/13084224#13084224


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Juin 2011)

banajova a dit:


> Je précise que si je l'allume le problème reste.


Si tu allumes ton disque Time Machine, le problème persiste, dis-tu. 

Tu es sous 10.6 - Snow Leopard ? C'est Aperture 3, à jour ? Tu n'as pas Final Cut ?

Il peut y avoir corruption de la photothèque Aperture par Time Machine, oui,
mais habituellement ça se répare par la man&#339;uvre que tu as tentée.


----------



## banajova (7 Juin 2011)

alors merci lolipale je vais tenter de voir vos liens, ( si je comprends pas, je demanderai a quelqu'un de me le traduire  )
Alors François, je suis sous imac Mac OS X 10.6.7 Darwin 10.7.0
J'ai final cup mais pas installé et la version Aperture 3.1.2.
Version aperture à jour.


----------



## netgui (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Si j'ai bien compris, Time Machine est un système de sauvegarde incrémentale, cela signifie donc que seuls les éléments modifiés depuis la dernière sauvegarde seront pris en compte, le delta quoi.

Ce qui m'étonne c'est que si j'utilise Mozy (un autre système de sauvegarde incrémentale dans le nuage) mes sauvegardes font chaque jour une centaine de Mo tout au plus, par contre de son côté Time Machine me fait des sauvegardes de 1 Go dans le même temps. Pourquoi une telle différence ?

En résumé : pourquoi les sauvegardes delta de TM sont-elles si grosses ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Juin 2011)

netgui a dit:


> En résumé : pourquoi les sauvegardes delta de TM sont-elles si grosses ?


Parce que TM sauvegarde certains éléments en entier à chaque fois : machines virtuelles, iDisk, 

ou que tu n'as pas exclu de grosses données : TechTool Pro Protection, etc.

Pour le savoir, TimeTracker est gratuit, bien qu'un peu lent : http://www.charlessoft.com/


----------



## banajova (23 Juin 2011)

je passe vous dire que j'ai trouvé une solution.
Qd je travaille sur aperture, je désactive time machine, je n'ai plus de soucis depuis.
Je ne fait mes sauvegardes qu'une fois semaine, la nuit qd suis pas sur le mac.

Merci


----------



## CorbeilleNews (23 Juin 2011)

Le problème de Time Machine c'est bien qu'il est gourmand : il suffit qu'un gros fichier (exemple une grosse boite mail de quelques giga : possible avec gmail) change d'un octet pour qu'il re-sauvegarde tout le fichier entier dès qu'il change (imaginez 3-4 go qui changent par heure au bout de 24 heures ...) et pas juste ce qui à bougé sur le fichier. Le problème c'est que de ce fait il fini vite par atteindre la capacité maximum du disque de sauvegarde et donc efface rapidement les anciennes sauvegarde : on a donc peu de versions de sauvegarde de petit documents qui au final sont plus importants.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Juin 2011)

banajova a dit:


> je passe vous dire que j'ai trouvé une solution.
> 
> Qd je travaille sur aperture, je désactive time machine, je n'ai plus de soucis depuis.
> Je ne fait mes sauvegardes qu'une fois semaine, la nuit qd suis pas sur le mac.


Je te rends la politesse : j'ai pris le temps de chercher plus loin.

Alors oui, Aperture et Time Machine ne font pas bon ménage : ça existait déjà en 10.5, et ça continue en 10.6.

Et ce printemps, on conseillait encore de faire comme toi = ou quitter Aperture quand TM sauvegarde, ou désactiver TM quand on travaille sur Aperture. 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------




CorbeilleNews a dit:


> Le problème de Time Machine c'est bien qu'il est gourmand : il suffit qu'un gros fichier (exemple une grosse boite mail de quelques giga : possible avec gmail) change d'un octet pour qu'il re-sauvegarde tout le fichier entier dès qu'il change (imaginez 3-4 go qui changent par heure au bout de 24 heures ...) et pas juste ce qui à bougé sur le fichier. Le problème c'est que de ce fait il fini vite par atteindre la capacité maximum du disque de sauvegarde et donc efface rapidement les anciennes sauvegarde : on a donc peu de versions de sauvegarde de petit documents qui au final sont plus importants.


TM est gourmande avec les paquets : elle les sauvegarde à chaque fois en entier, alors qu'elle sait faire le détail dans les dossiers et fichiers non empaquetés. 

Alors, ou on le sait et on se méfie, 
ou on contrôle la taille de ses sauvegardes ( TimeTracker vient de sortir dans une nouvelle version peut-être un peu plus rapide) 
et on exclut alors ses gros paquets (sic) dans les Préférences Système de TM.


Quant à gmail, tu n'utilises pas l'IMAP ? (= tes messages ne sont pas sauvegardés sur le serveur Google ?)


----------



## Average Joe (26 Juin 2011)

Comment se comporte Time Machine quand...
1) il existe une partition Bootcamp : une sauvegarde ? Deux ?
2) est installé un logiciel de virtualisation d'un autre OS, idem
3) le Mac est équipé à la fois avec un disque dur magnétique et un SSD : sauvegarde séparée ?
4) le Mac est configuré avec plusieurs comptes utilisateurs : des sauvegardes différentes par compte ou chacune d'elles pour tout le monde ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juin 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Comment se comporte Time Machine quand...
> 1) il existe une partition Bootcamp : une sauvegarde ? Deux ?
> 2) est installé un logiciel de virtualisation d'un autre OS, idem
> 3) le Mac est équipé à la fois avec un disque dur magnétique et un SSD : sauvegarde séparée ?
> 4) le Mac est configuré avec plusieurs comptes utilisateurs : des sauvegardes différentes par compte ou chacune d'elles pour tout le monde ?


Par défaut, Time Machine sauvegarde en une fois tout le contenu de la partition OS X du Mac = tous les Comptes ; pas Bootcamp, mais les machines virtuelles incluses dans la partition,

et toutes les partitions Mac OS étendu connectées au Mac.

Sauf exclusion volontairement définie dans ses Préférences Système : à faire pour les machines virtuelles (sauf les dernières versions de Fusion), qui sont sauvegardées en entier à chaque modification.


----------



## black-hawk (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
est-ce que si j'installe SL, mes sauvegardes TM de Léopard seront utilisables?

Et est-ce que ma partition Bootcamp sera conservée tel quel?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juin 2011)

Oui, on peut accéder à ses sauvegardes TM Leopard à partir d'un SnowL : on peut même poursuivre ses sauvegardes 10.6 à la suite des 10.5 sur le même disque externe.


La mise à niveau 10.5->10.6 ne concerne que la partition OS X, et n'intéresse pas la partition Bootcamp,
à moins que tu n'aies l'idée de repartitionner ton Mac pour faire la mise à niveau


----------



## black-hawk (28 Juin 2011)

C'est compris, merci 

EDIT : 
Est-il mieux de faire une installation type mise a jour ou bien une clean instal et réimporter mes sauvegardes de Leopard sur un SL tout neuf?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Juin 2011)

black-hawk a dit:


> EDIT :
> Est-il mieux de faire une installation type mise a jour ou bien une clean instal et réimporter mes sauvegardes de Leopard sur un SL tout neuf?


Le mieux est d'avoir une sauvegarde à jour avant de se lancer. 

La simple mise à niveau se passe généralement bien (le tout est d'éliminer tout ce qui n'est pas compatible avec 10.6 avant de faire la mise à niveau).
S'il y a un problème, on peut alors faire une migration de son archive Time Machine : c'est la date de la dernière sauvegarde qui sera migrée (à la fenêtre _Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?_ en fin de clean install de 10.6).
Et rares ont été ceux qui ont dû aller jusqu'à la complète reinstall avec importation au compte-goutte.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, sur l'iMac de ma mère j'ai acheté SL hier pour quitter Snow avant la MaJ Lion (que je partagerai lors de mon achat de MBA avec Lion) et j'aimerai savoir s'il est utile que je lui lance (pour la première fois) Time Machine. Sachant que nous utilisons notre mac de façon assez "light" (import de disques, Bento, bureautique simple). Les sauvegardes systèmes ne sont pas trop notre dada (et j'espère corriger cela sous Lion) car nous avons plutôt l'habitude de faire des sauvegardes manuels de fichiers.. je me demande s'il ne serait pas temps de changer. 

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Juin 2011)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> Bonjour, sur l'iMac de ma mère j'ai acheté SL hier pour quitter Snow avant la MaJ Lion (que je partagerai lors de mon achat de MBA avec Lion) et j'aimerai savoir s'il est utile que je lui lance (pour la première fois) Time Machine. Sachant que nous utilisons notre mac de façon assez "light" (import de disques, Bento, bureautique simple). Les sauvegardes systèmes ne sont pas trop notre dada (et j'espère corriger cela sous Lion) car nous avons plutôt l'habitude de faire des sauvegardes manuels de fichiers.. je me demande s'il ne serait pas temps de changer.
> 
> Merci


Bonjour,

Nous aurons la réponse définitive quand Lion sera sorti : la transition de Time Machine de 10.6 vers 10.7 se passera-t-elle aussi bien que celle de 10.5 vers 10.6 ?
C'est fort probable, mais pas encore certain.


En attendant, voici une réponse de normand :
la certitude est qu'il vaut mieux faire un clone du système juste avant chaque mise à niveau ;
 l'alternative est la sauvegarde Time Machine (un peu moins souple à restaurer, et totalement incapable d'explorer ou réparer le Mac).

Par ailleurs, la grande force de TM est de sauvegarder chaque heure : ça rattrape des fichiers effacés par mégarde, et il n'est jamais trop tôt pour s'y préparer.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (29 Juin 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse claire ! 

Cependant c'est justement cette "sauvegarde chaque heure" qui m'effraie légèrement. Si je fais cette sauvegarde cela sera sur un DD externe (boîtier multimédia) de 1,5 To dont nous nous servons pour des vidéos majoritairement. Nous avons encore environ un peu plus de 500 go de libres et de ce que je peux lire sur certains post, il semblerait que Time Machine soit assez gourmand à chaque sauvegarde. 

Trois questions me viennent donc à l'esprit : 
- est il possible de configurer Time MAchine pour lui demander de sauvegarder uniquement manuellement (ou alors chaque jours, et non chaque heure) ? 

- Notre DD sur l'iMac fait 600go, nous en utilisons 130, va t il faire une copie comprennant (en image) les 600 go ou seulement les 130 utilisés ? 

-Pour finir, comment Time Machine peut il faire une sauvegarde chaque heure... si le DD externe n'est pas branché ? Il se "souvient" puis fait la copie lors du branchement du dît DD ? 

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Juin 2011)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> - est il possible de configurer Time MAchine pour lui demander de sauvegarder uniquement manuellement (ou alors chaque jours, et non chaque heure) ?
> 
> - Notre DD sur l'iMac fait 600go, nous en utilisons 130, va t il faire une copie comprennant (en image) les 600 go ou seulement les 130 utilisés ?
> 
> -Pour finir, comment Time Machine peut il faire une sauvegarde chaque heure... si le DD externe n'est pas branché ? Il se "souvient" puis fait la copie lors du branchement du dît DD ?


Il y a 160 pages avant celle-ci, que tu peux lire. 
Ou un b-a-ba d'Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1427?viewlocale=fr_FR
et http://www.apple.com/fr/support/snowleopard/


Les trois réponses :

- on peut _Désactiver_ TM dans ses Préférences Système et ne lancer ainsi les sauvegardes que manuellement (dans un délai inférieur à dix jours d'activité du Mac)

- TM ne sauvegarde que les données, et réclame une partition de taille 1,5 à 3 fois supérieure à la taille des données à sauvegarder : 500 Go de libres pour 130 Go de données, c'est bon !

- TM se souvient de ce qu'elle a à sauvegarder quand on lance la sauvegarde manuellement après x heures (jusqu'au délai de dix jours d'activité du Mac).

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (29 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup, je vais lire tout ça


----------



## shenrone (29 Juin 2011)

Une petite question concernant l'utilisation de l'assistant migration avec une sauvegarde Time Machine:

Peut on migrer depuis la save TM, ses dossiers et ses applications, sans migrer son compte utilisateurs?

J'ai déjà mon compte principal sur ma machine et je voudrais juste récupérer les données de mon portable....

Thanks


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juin 2011)

shenrone a dit:


> Peut on migrer depuis la save TM, ses dossiers et ses applications, sans migrer son compte utilisateurs?
> 
> J'ai déjà mon compte principal sur ma machine et je voudrais juste récupérer les données de mon portable....


Oui, on peut : il suffit (de cocher ce qu'on veut et) de décocher ce dont on ne veut pas dans la fenêtre de l'application _Assistant de Migration_
= les Applications peuvent être cochées, et ce qu'on ne veut pas migrer à l'intérieur d'un compte doit être décoché : ce n'est pas très souple.

Pour migrer des données incluses dans un compte déjà présent dans le portable, je conseillerais de le faire à partir d'un autre compte spécialement créé dans l'iMac.


Time Machine permet de _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ (= d'accéder à la sauvegarde de ton portable à partir de l'iMac), et de restaurer ce qu'on veut (avec un clic droit en 10.6).

Les applications ne se constituent pas toujours uniquement d'un élément dans le dossier _Applications_ : le mieux est de les réinstaller.


----------



## macbugatti (2 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Peut-on utiliser Timemachine pour faire des sauvegardes sur des server internet type sfr?

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Juillet 2011)

macbugatti a dit:


> Peut-on utiliser Timemachine pour faire des sauvegardes sur des server internet type sfr?


On peut tout faire, mais ce ne sera ni simple, ni stable, ni supporté par Apple
= achète un DDE ou une Capsule.


----------



## elamapi (2 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir, 
  j'aimerais faire des Backup Time Machine mais sauvegarder l'intégralité de ma machine n'à que peu d'intérêt pour moi.

Ce qui m'intéresse principalement sont mes documents, éventuellement ma librairie iPhoto et iTunes.

Le volume de tout ça doit représenter une 20aines de Gigas.

Hors, quand je regarde la place demandé, ça dépasse les 130Go. En gros il backup tout.

J'ai bien tenté des exclusion, mais impossible de descendre en dessous de 73Go. 

Il n'y a pas moyen de faire une "inclusion" plutôt qu'une exclusion.

En gros, dire backup toto et titi seulement ?

Merci.


----------



## chafpa (3 Juillet 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Il n'y a pas moyen de faire une "inclusion" plutôt qu'une exclusion.
> 
> En gros, dire backup toto et titi seulement ?


Orientes-toi vers un HDD externe et un soft du type de CCcloner ou Super Duper


----------



## kamuel (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai a peu pres 360go de donnes sur mon Imac, je viens de l'avoir et voudrais faire faire une sauvegarde via Time Machine. Mais avant, je voudrais savoir comment ca marche. En fait je voudrais avoir une sauvegarde a l'identique, c'est a dire que si je decide d'effacer un fichier ou un dossier de mon Mac, je n'ai pas envie de le retrouver dans ma sauvegarde, je ne voudrais pas exploser mon DD au bout de quelques semaines. C'est possible?


----------



## elamapi (3 Juillet 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Orientes-toi vers un HDD externe et un soft du type de CCcloner ou Super Duper



 j'ai pas de soucis avec les softs de backups, je connais bien. Je voulais juste utiliser TM natif plutot que de rajouter un autre logiciel.

Je me suis débrouillé à coup d'exclusion.

Merci.


----------



## Average Joe (3 Juillet 2011)

kamuel a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai a peu pres 360go de donnes sur mon Imac, je viens de l'avoir et voudrais faire faire une sauvegarde via Time Machine. Mais avant, je voudrais savoir comment ca marche. En fait je voudrais avoir une sauvegarde a l'identique, c'est a dire que si je decide d'effacer un fichier ou un dossier de mon Mac, je n'ai pas envie de le retrouver dans ma sauvegarde, je ne voudrais pas exploser mon DD au bout de quelques semaines. C'est possible?



Time Machine intervient au moyen d'images disque, donc tu n'as pas à t'en faire sur le fait que des fichiers supprimés subsistent dans des anciennes sauvegardes. Mon disque dur externe, de 1To a en lui des du contenu qui remonte à août 2010. Quand il sera plein, Time Machine effacera le plus ancien au fur et à mesure donc il n'y a pas lieu de s'en faire (cela se paramètre dans les préférences TM). Une image disque est bien loin de prendre autant de place qu'un fichier tel que présent sur le disque dur interne, sans quoi mon DDE se serait rempli dès la seconde sauvegarde ! Et elles ont lieu toutes les heures !


----------



## kamuel (3 Juillet 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ces precisions.


----------



## ksozeï (16 Juillet 2011)

salut à tous, je viens ici pour des infos car je suis sous osx depuis peu, voila mon probleme:
mon macbook pro ne boot plus sur le dd, j ai d'après ce que je connais tout essayer j ai tenter de multiples réparation via mon cd d'installation etc, j ai essayer de réinstaller léopard dessus via le cd mais l'installation se block a 30 / cent et pour finir n'est plus du tout reconnu par le l'utilitaire de disque j'ai décider de le changer tout simplement pour passer d'un 250g à un 500g je l'ais installer moi même et réinstaller léopard tout bien ca fonctionne comme au premier jour niquel, seulement je souhaite récupérer ce que contient mon ancien disque beaucoup de musique et surtout des projets ableton avec des vst et a bloques de samples enfin bref des heures de boulots que je ne veux pas perdre j'ai donc décider de me débrouiller puisque tout le monde me dit qu'il est cramé je vais donc acheter un drive dock et le branche dessus, je ne  trouve le dd que via l'utilitaire de disque je refais les manips réparation de disque tout bien ça fonctionne je peux naviguer dessus via le finder je décide donc de le réinstaller dans la mac pour faire une sauvgarde timemachine et basculer le contenu sur mon nouveau disque mais le mac ne boot pas dessus j ai donc replacer le nouveau dans le mac et connecter l'ancien par usb en espérant le netoyer via onyx car je pense que le volume est fragmenter car avant que mon mac plant j avais de gros lag et ça freezai sec je ne suis pas très ordonner dans mes fichier beaucoup de samples un peu partout donc je pense que le volume est très ralentie
comment les netoyer au mieux le défragmenter, je ne veux pas relancer le débat a ce sujet chaqu'un sont point de vu perso je sais qu'il en a besoin si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment netoyer un volume connecter par usb via onyx ou autre ca serais sympa merci d'avance !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Juillet 2011)

ksozeï a dit:


> je souhaite récupérer ce que contient mon ancien disque beaucoup de musique et surtout des projets ableton avec des vst et a bloques de samples enfin bref des heures de boulots que je ne veux pas perdre
> le mac ne boot pas dessus j ai donc replacer le nouveau dans le mac et connecter l'ancien par usb en espérant le netoyer via onyx car je pense que le volume est fragmenter
> si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment netoyer un volume connecter par usb via onyx ou autre ca serais sympa


Bonjour,

Si tu peux accéder à ton ancien disque à partir du nouveau que tu as placé dans le Mac, tu dois pouvoir récupérer ta musique et tes heures de boulot = un glisser-déposer de tes données de l'ancien disque vers ton nouveau disque devrait suffire.

Time Machine, ce sera après, quand tu auras tout récupéré sur le nouveau Disque, en prévision du prochain gag.

Onyx ne défragmente pas : il nettoie, corrige, optimise, 
et seulement quand le disque (= le disque interne :rateau: ) est en bon état.

Enfin, défragmenter ne me paraît pas être la solution à ton problème : 
éventuellement, quand tu auras récupéré tes données, un effacement sécurisé en une passe neutraliserait des secteurs défectueux et te rendrait ainsi un disque stable quelque temps, 
mais s'il est cramé, il est cramé


----------



## Average Joe (19 Juillet 2011)

@ ksozeï : oublie toute notion de défragmentage sous OS X. Ça ne sert à rien, autrement autant rester sous Windoze.


----------



## elamapi (20 Juillet 2011)

sur lion, je n'avais pas fais gaffe (en fait je n'avais jamais tenté), mais je viens de voir que ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi (time machine ok, mais impossible de le faire en local, je ne peut voir QUE mes devices externes)

Quelqu'un à une idée ?


----------



## Dlord (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

Alors, j'imagine un peu l'emballement de la populace pour Lion. Ce qui est également mon cas !

J'ai une question par rapport à la Time Capsule. J'aimerai tout simplement savoir si il y'a compatibilité entre celle-ci et Lion en AirPort ? Vais-je pouvoir utiliser certaines données sauvegardée avec la sauvegarde Time Machine ?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## bloodeyes (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai une question toute bête, si je prend une capsule:
-avec le time machine activé: ca fait que de la sauvegarde en tant qu'image, on ne peut pas s'en servir de HDD externe?

-sans le time machine activé: c'est un HDD externe classique, avec du WIFI ou plutot un NAS(partage entre plusieurs ordi et/ou depuis le net..)?

Si j'ai un mac et un pc à la maison, je pourrais y accéder avec les 2 OS dessus?
Je pourrais stocker et partager des données depuis Windows?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Juillet 2011)

Dlord a dit:


> J'ai une question par rapport à la Time Capsule. J'aimerai tout simplement savoir si il y'a compatibilité entre celle-ci et Lion en AirPort ? Vais-je pouvoir utiliser certaines données sauvegardée avec la sauvegarde Time Machine ?


Normalement, oui.

Sous réserve d'éventuels bugs : mais il est encore tôt pour le savoir. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------




bloodeyes a dit:


> si je prend une capsule:
> -avec le time machine activé: ca fait que de la sauvegarde en tant qu'image, on ne peut pas s'en servir de HDD externe?
> 
> -sans le time machine activé: c'est un HDD externe classique, avec du WIFI ou plutot un NAS(partage entre plusieurs ordi et/ou depuis le net..)?
> ...


Si tu actives TM, une image-disque se crée dans la Capsule, où les sauvegardes vont d'écrire 
= d'autres données peuvent être stockées dans la Capsule, à côté de cette image-disque.

La Capsule est livrée, je crois, avec un CD qui contient  _Bonjour for Windows_ (pour que Windows puisse communiquer avec la Capsule) et  _Airport Utility for Windows_ (qui permet d'administrer la TC).


----------



## bloodeyes (21 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour l'info, mais je pense que je vais plutot partir sur un synology DS211.


----------



## elamapi (21 Juillet 2011)

Toujours personne ne sait comment utiliser le disque local pour TM sur Lion ?


----------



## bompi (21 Juillet 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Toujours personne ne sait comment utiliser le disque local pour TM sur Lion ?


C'est peut-être lié aux nouveaux traitements de Time Machine. As-tu essayé sur un volume reformaté et vide ?


----------



## elamapi (21 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> C'est peut-être lié aux nouveaux traitements de Time Machine. As-tu essayé sur un volume reformaté et vide ?



Erf non, j'ai pas envie de reinstaller lion sur le disque interne de mon imac ... ça fera que 3 fois je sature un peu 

En même temps, c'est pas dramatique, je n'utilise pas TM (crash plan a la place) mais pour ma culture générale, ca m'interesse


----------



## Vladimok (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Peux t-on réinstaller entièrement Snow Leopard à partir de Time Machine ?

Si oui, comment ?

Merci


----------



## todofirst (22 Juillet 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peux t-on réinstaller entièrement Snow Leopard à partir de Time Machine ?
> 
> ...



Seulement à partir de TM je ne pense pas, mais avec le DVD Snow Léopard, Oui.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h52 ----------

J'ai installé proprement Lion, peut-on continuer à sauvegarder sur le disque dur externe qui comporte ma sauvegarde Time Machine de Snow Léopard ?

Sachant que je n'ai pas utilisé l'assistant de migration.

Merci de votre aide, Laurent.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Juillet 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Peux t-on réinstaller entièrement Snow Leopard à partir de Time Machine ?


Tu peux réinstaller ton système Snow leopard, avec toutes tes données et tes applis perso, en passant par le DVD d'install 10.6 (= par son utilitaire _Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde_).
Tu pourras même choisir la date de sauvegarde que tu vas restaurer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h22 ----------




todofirst a dit:


> J'ai installé proprement Lion, peut-on continuer à sauvegarder sur le disque dur externe qui comporte ma sauvegarde Time Machine de Snow Léopard ?
> 
> Sachant que je n'ai pas utilisé l'assistant de migration.


Comme tu as effacé le Disque interne pour faire une clean install, un nouveau dossier de sauvegarde devrait se créer dans ton disque externe pour faire les sauvegardes de ton Lion.

Tu pourras accéder à tes sauvegardes 10.6 en passant par l'item de Time Machine.app qui s'appelle _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_.

Si tu n'as plus beaucoup d'espace disponible dans ton DDE, tu peux l'effacer, éventuellement après l'avoir cloné sur un autre disque pour garder tes anciennes sauvegardes.


----------



## Vladimok (23 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu peux réinstaller ton système Snow leopard, avec toutes tes données et tes applis perso, en passant par le DVD d'install 10.6 (= par son utilitaire _Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde_).
> Tu pourras même choisir la date de sauvegarde que tu vas restaurer.



Et cela fonctionne bien, il n'y a pas de surprise à avoir ?

Question hasardeuse:

Si j'installe Lion par une mise à jour, et que je décide de revenir à Snow Leopard avec mon Time Machine, Cela fonctionnera ???


----------



## todofirst (23 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu peux réinstaller ton système Snow leopard, avec toutes tes données et tes applis perso, en passant par le DVD d'install 10.6 (= par son utilitaire _Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde_).
> Tu pourras même choisir la date de sauvegarde que tu vas restaurer.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h22 ----------
> ...



Merci, je n'ai finalement pas attendu une réponse.
Hier soir, j'ai lancé une sauvegarde Time Machine et finalement sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit la sauvegarde s'est faite naturellement à la suite de mon ancienne.
Rien a changé, les anciennes sauvegardes sont à la suite de la dernière.
Elle est pas belle la vie ?!!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Juillet 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Et cela fonctionne bien, il n'y a pas de surprise à avoir ?
> 
> Question hasardeuse:
> 
> Si j'installe Lion par une mise à jour, et que je décide de revenir à Snow Leopard avec mon Time Machine, Cela fonctionnera ???


Cela fonctionne habituellement très bien, sans mauvaise surprise.


Pour revenir en 10.6 après avoir installé Lion, je conseille plutôt de passer par un clone.
Si tu n'as qu'une sauvegarde TM, il te faudra plutôt passer par l'Assistant de Migration/Réglages de la fenêtre _Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?_ qui s'affiche en fin de clean install  de 10.6.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




todofirst a dit:


> Hier soir, j'ai lancé une sauvegarde Time Machine et finalement sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit la sauvegarde s'est faite naturellement à la suite de mon ancienne.
> Rien a changé, les anciennes sauvegardes sont à la suite de la dernière.
> Elle est pas belle la vie ?!!!


Donc, tu as fait une mise à niveau de 10.6 vers 10.7,
et pas une clean install de Lion : les sauvegardes se font ainsi à la suite des précédentes.

Elle est belle la vie !


----------



## herszk (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour.
Je ne sais pas si le sujet a été abordé dans cette discussion mais j'avoue que je suis découragé à l'idée de parcourir les 162 pages.
L'exécution d'un passage de timemachine dure plus de 3h pour 37 Go à copier et j'ai remarqué en surveillant la barre de progression que la copie a lieu plusieurs fois, même si, entre 2 sauvegardes, il n'y a quasiment pas eu de modifications.
J'espérais qu'avec le passage à Lion, je constaterais une amélioration, mais non.
Y a-t-il un moyen de remédier à ce problème de lenteur ?


----------



## Daycay (23 Juillet 2011)

J'ai déjà ouvert un sujet pour poser mes questions mais ayant peu de réponses, je les repose ici...

Bonjour

Voilà, pour expliquer clairement: j'ai un iMac dernière génération de  500 Go sous Lion et mon amie va bientôt acheter un Macbook Pro de 500 Go  sous Lion. Je viens aussi d'acheter un disque dur externe de 2 To (à  brancher sur le secteur).

Mes questions sont donc les suivantes: 

- pourra-t-on faire nos sauvegardes avec Time Machine sur ce disque dur  sans qu'une sauvegarde n'empiète sur l'autre avec le temps (en  attribuant 1 To pour chaque ordinateur par exemple)?

- Sera-t-il possible que la sauvegarde du Macbook Pro se fasse à distance sur ce DD externe? Ce que je veux dire par là, c'est que je puisse laisser le DD branché sur mon iMac en permanence et que l'on ai pas à déplacer en permanence le Macbook Pro pour le brancher sur ce DD pour qu'il fasse sa sauvegarde?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Hoppipolla (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'avais un peu laissé tomber la manip' me disant que j'y reviendrai plus tard... Je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner mon disque dur avec Time Machine, avec avec tes conseils :/ 


C'est possible que le disque acheté soit tout simplement incompatible?




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Maintenant qu'il est bien formaté,
> étant entendu que Time Machine est _Désactivée_,
> 
> va dans Préférences Système > _Choisir un disque_,
> ...


----------



## Lio70 (23 Juillet 2011)

Attention, j'ai eu hier un double-probleme avec Time Machine !!!!

Hier je decide d'installer Lion sur mon MBP comme systeme principal (la GM developpeur, que j'avais brievement testee recemment sur une petite partition externe, mais apparemment pas assez car je n'etais pas en mesure de faire une install complete avec toutes mes applications et mes donnees).

Il a mis a jour le systeme et preserve toutes mes donnees et mes configurations. Formidable! Je decide d'utiliser Time Machine pour faire un backup sur un disque Lacie externe (avant j'utilisais CarbonCopyCloner). Ayant rapidement pas mal de problemes divers avec le nouvel o.s., je decide finalement de reinstaller SnowLeopard sur une partition unique et Lion sur une petite partition d'un disque externe comme auparavant, en me disant: oui, pour Lion on repassera  et pour l'instant je continuerai avec Snow.

Je reinstalle donc Snow et veux importer mes donnees (donc mon profil utilisateur) d'apres la sauvegarde Time Machine. Et la: non-reconnaissance de mon mot de passe. Je verifie la config clavier, essaye le pave numerique pour les chiffres, essaye meme un autre mot de passe au cas ou je me serais trompe. Rien a faire!

Je recommence donc en n'important PAS ma sauvegarde Time Machine, en creant donc un nouveau profil et en recopiant manuellement mes fichiers. Mais surprise en explorant la sauvegarde Time Machine, le repertoire /utilisateur/bibliotheque (/user/library) n'avait pas ete sauvegarde!!! Le disque complet a ete sauvegarde sauf ce petit repertoire, j'ignore pourquoi. Ce qui signifie: perte des archives de conversations ecrites Skype, du carnet d'adresses, bookmark Safari et calendrier iCal. Plutot genant, et je reste poli, car rempli de donnees professionnelles vitales pour moi.

Heureusement, comme j'ai un iPhone, en lancant iTunes pour la premiere fois, il propose de faire une fusion entre les donnees (vides) du Mac et celles toujours presentes sur l'iPhone, donc j'ai tout recupere, sauf les chat de Skype. Finalement j'ai quand meme pu recuperer une partie lors de ma premiere connexion Skype qui a provoque un telechargement en rafale des dernieres conversations, des que mes contacts furent en ligne en meme temps que moi.

Donc: prudence avec Time Machine !

Au final, tout de meme, 24h perdues sur mon planning !


----------



## todofirst (23 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Donc, tu as fait une mise à niveau de 10.6 vers 10.7,
> et pas une clean install de Lion : les sauvegardes se font ainsi à la suite des précédentes.
> 
> Elle est belle la vie !


 
Non j'ai fait comme expliqué ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/207282/pas-a-pas-faire-une-installation-propre-de-mac-os-x-lion
Dans utilitaire disque j'ai formaté mon DD, ensuite j'ai lancé l'installation.
A la fin de l'installation, une fois sur mon Lion !!! j'ai lancé l'assistants de migration, arrivé à mons d'1 minutes, l'assistant ne terminait pas son travail, donc j'ai cessé l'assistant.
j'ai récupéré tous mes dossiers "photo" "video"... Manuellement, en ouvrant le dossier "backup"
Ensuite j'ai relancé l'assistant mais pour tranférer seulement le dossier "partage".
Je me suis dit que peut être ça suffisait pour lui faire comprendre que c'était mon ancienne sauvegarde TM sous SL.... ??
Et pour finir j'ai lancé TM et la sauvegarde s'est faite à la suite des anciennes.


----------



## Daycay (23 Juillet 2011)

Personne n'a d'idée pour répondre à mes questions? :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2011)

Daycay a dit:


> Personne n'a d'idée pour répondre à mes questions? :rose:



Pour la première question, la réponse est oui. Il suffit de partitionner ce disque dur. 1 partition pour chaque sauvegarde.

Pour la 2e question, je ne sais pas mais la meilleure solution aurait peut-être été la Time Capsule d'Apple qui permet de sauvegarder à distance (en wi-fi) et, si je ne me trompe (mais c'est à confirmer), permet d'avoir plusieurs sauvegardes sur le même disque sans partitionner (ce qui est de toutes façons impossible avec la Time Capsule).


----------



## VLG (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un petit souci avec les sauvegardes Time Machine depuis Lion.
Visiblement, il veut lancer la sauvegarde très souvent et comme je ne branche pas mon disque externe en permanence, il me met sauvegarde retardée et j'ai droit à un beau point d'exclamation dans ma barre de menu.
Avec Snow, il proposait cela au bout d'une semaine... Comment lui faire lancer la sauvegarde plus tardivement que toutes les 10 minutes? J'y arrive pas, merci!


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Juillet 2011)

Je me greffe à la discussion, j'ai aussi le même "souci", mais pas sûre que ça soit vraiment un problème, c'est sympa finalement ce point d'exclamation ! 
Enfin, il doit bien avoir un moyen de dire à Time Machine de lancer une sauvegarde QUE quand le disque dur externe est branché ? 
Pour l'instant, dans les Préférences de TM, il est indiqué sous Prochaine sauvegarde: "lorsque le disque est", et il manque la fin... j'imagine que c'est "lorsque le disque est branché", mais apparemment il veut quand même sauvegarder toutes les 10 minutes même si le DDE n'est pas branché...


----------



## herszk (24 Juillet 2011)

VLG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un petit souci avec les sauvegardes Time Machine depuis Lion.
> Visiblement, il veut lancer la sauvegarde très souvent et comme je ne branche pas mon disque externe en permanence, il me met sauvegarde retardée et j'ai droit à un beau point d'exclamation dans ma barre de menu.
> Avec Snow, il proposait cela au bout d'une semaine... Comment lui faire lancer la sauvegarde plus tardivement que toutes les 10 minutes? J'y arrive pas, merci!



Tu as toujours la possibilité d'installer TimeMachineEditor qui te permet de lancer timemachine à ta guise.


----------



## Vicktorrr (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis sur un iMac fin 2010 et ai téléchargé Lion dès sa sortie. Tout fonctionne bien sauf Time Machine, qui refuse de marcher. J'utilise un DD externe Lacie (modèle Network Space 2). J'ai installé la dernière version du logiciel Network assistant Lacie afin de tenter de mettre à jour le disque dur (une maj du 22 juillet est dispo sur le site), seulement voilà, lorsque j'initialise le logiciel, il y'a un problème avec le serveur NTP (j'utilise time.euro.apple.com) : le logiciel me dit que le serveur n'est pas dispo ou je ne sais quoi.. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ça serait très sympa, j'ai appris aujourd'hui l'utilité d'un serveur NTP, ai effectué pas mal de changements de serveur pour en trouver un qui fonctionne mais rien ne lui va..


----------



## espadrille (24 Juillet 2011)

VLG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un petit souci avec les sauvegardes Time Machine depuis Lion.
> Visiblement, il veut lancer la sauvegarde très souvent et comme je ne branche pas mon disque externe en permanence, il me met sauvegarde retardée et j'ai droit à un beau point d'exclamation dans ma barre de menu.
> Avec Snow, il proposait cela au bout d'une semaine... Comment lui faire lancer la sauvegarde plus tardivement que toutes les 10 minutes? J'y arrive pas, merci!



Exactement le même problème ...

Et en me promenant dans le menu Pomme > À propos de ce Mac > Plus  d'infos ... je découvre la nouvelle présentation plutôt cool par contre  un détail dans l'onglet " Stockage" :







"*Copies - 12,73 Go*" ? Qu'est-ce donc ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Serait-ce lié aux fonctions Reprise et Version de Lion ? Si c'est le cas y a un moyen de "purger" les copies ?


----------



## Daycay (24 Juillet 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour la première question, la réponse est oui. Il suffit de partitionner ce disque dur. 1 partition pour chaque sauvegarde.



D'accord. Et est-il possible de créer ces 2 partitions sans formater le disque dur? Car la sauvegarde Time Machine de mon ordinateur est déjà dessus. Je voudrais donc pouvoir allouer 1 To dès maintenant pour le futur ordinateur de mon amie...

Sinon, dans le pire des cas, qu'est-ce que je risque à faire les 2 sauvegardes sur le disque sans l'avoir partitionner? Une sauvegarde ne va pas empiéter sur l'autre, si?


----------



## cil-c76 (24 Juillet 2011)

Daycay a dit:


> D'accord. Et est-il possible de créer ces 2 partitions sans formater le disque dur? Car la sauvegarde Time Machine de mon ordinateur est déjà dessus. Je voudrais donc pouvoir allouer 1 To dès maintenant pour le futur ordinateur de mon amie...
> 
> Sinon, dans le pire des cas, qu'est-ce que je risque à faire les 2 sauvegardes sur le disque sans l'avoir partitionner? Une sauvegarde ne va pas empiéter sur l'autre, si?



Bonjour Daycay,

Je pense que en faisant les 2 sauvegardes time machine sur le même disque sans le partitionner, les ordinateurs risquent de mélanger les deux sauvegardes, moi je ne prendrai pas le risque ! 

Sinon oui, tu peut partitionner le disque sans le formater, il faut (brancher ton disque dur) aller dans applications/utilitaires/utilitaire de disque, sélectionne le DD que tu veux partitionner, va dans l'onglet partitions, là tu peut "visualiser" ta partition sous forme d'un rectangle blanc avec le nom de ton DD au milieu du rectangle, en bas a gauche de ce rectangle il y a un + et un , clic sur le + et ton rectangle blanc se divise en deux, en cliquant sur chaque rectangle tu peux choisir la taille et le nom de chaque partitions.
il suffit maintenant de cliquer sur partitionner en bas a droite.
une fois que c'est fait tu devrais avoir deux icônes de disques sur ton bureau, comme si tu en avait branché deux.


----------



## Daycay (25 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse.

Je viens de le faire, apparement ça fonctionne. J'ai mis les deux partitions en Mac OS étendu (journalisé, sensible à la casse) car c'est comme ça que mon disque s'est paramétré lorsque je l'ai formaté pour l'utiliser en Time Machine.

J'ai bien fait, ou j'aurais du mettre juste (journalisé)?

Par contre, il y a un soucis: sur la nouvelle partition qui a été créée, et qui devrait donc être vide, il est marqué qu'il y a déjà 600 Mo d'utilisé, et pourtant quand j'ouvre la partition, elle est (apparement) vide... Y'a t'il un risque qu'un "morceau" de ma sauvegarde Time Machine soit resté sur cette nouvelle partition (sachant que chaque partition fait maintenant 1 To chacune, et que ma sauvegarde ne fait pour le moment que 500 Go)?

Sinon, concernant mon idée de faire la sauvegarde Time Machine de mon futur Macbook Pro sur le disque dur branché sur mon iMac à distance (en réseau, sans avoir à brancher le disque dur sur le Macbook Pro), toujours pas d'idée?

C'est quand même bizarre que rien ne soit mis au point pour pouvoir faire ça! On peut bien accéder à l'intégralité du contenu d'un autre ordinateur en réseau, pourquoi on ne pourrait pas sauvegarder sur un disque dur de la même manière?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juillet 2011)

todofirst a dit:


> Et pour finir j'ai lancé TM et la sauvegarde s'est faite à la suite des anciennes.


Cela pourrait être une nouveauté apportée par Lion, qui serait la bienvenue.

Je n'ai pas encore trouvé le temps de découvrir les nouveautés et les bugs de Lion dans Time Machine : peut-être cette semaine ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------




cil-c76 a dit:


> Je pense que en faisant les 2 sauvegardes time machine sur le même disque sans le partitionner, les ordinateurs risquent de mélanger les deux sauvegardes, moi je ne prendrai pas le risque !


Pas de danger : TM crée un dossier de sauvegarde par Mac sauvegardé, et ces dossiers sont étanches l'un à l'autre.

Le problème est que si une archive TM se corrompt, tu effaceras les deux sauvegardes en effaçant la partition

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h42 ----------




Daycay a dit:


> J'ai mis les deux partitions en Mac OS étendu (journalisé, sensible à la casse) car c'est comme ça que mon disque s'est paramétré lorsque je l'ai formaté pour l'utiliser en Time Machine.
> 
> J'ai bien fait, ou j'aurais du mettre juste (journalisé)?


Si ton Mac (et ses partitions externes à sauvegarder) est formaté en non sensible à la casse, j'aurais formaté les partitions en non sensible

= la partition TM doit être formatée en sensible à la casse si l'un des volumes à sauvegarder est sensible à la casse.


----------



## Daycay (25 Juillet 2011)

Donc en résumé, si mon disque appelé "Macintoch HD" est en "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)", je dois mettre le disque pour TM en journalisé aussi?

Et pour ça, je dois le formater non?

C'est pourtant bizarre, c'est Time Machine qui a formaté le disque automatiquement dans ce format quand j'ai choisi au début la formatage dans la configuration de TM...

Et concernant les 600 Mo dans la nouvelle partition qui devrait pourtant être vide, pas d'idée?

Je sans que je vais devoir formater complètement mon DD externe pour le mettre en "journalisé" et recommencer ma sauvegarde en perdant toutes celles d'avant... :hein:


----------



## Argeuh (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai réinstallé proprement Lion sans utiliser ma TM. 
Je cherche par contre à récupérer mes signets Safari dans les TM, mais sans succès. 
Biblio/caches est vide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juillet 2011)

Daycay a dit:


> Donc en résumé, si mon disque appelé "Macintoch HD" est en "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)", je dois mettre le disque pour TM en journalisé aussi?
> 
> Et pour ça, je dois le formater non?
> 
> ...


TM reformate automatiquement en Mac OS étendu journalisé quand on choisit un Volume (en schéma GUID).
Et elle ajoute peut-être la sensibilité à la casse quand un des Volumes à sauvegarder est sensible à la casse (sinon, on le fait soi-même).
Donc, vérifie le format des partitions que sauvegarde (ou a sauvegardées) TM.


Pour les 600 Mo, affiche les éléments invisibles (Onyx, ), et/ou passe par le Terminal (df -hl).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------




Argeuh a dit:


> Je cherche par contre à récupérer mes signets Safari dans les TM, mais sans succès.
> Biblio/caches est vide


Restaure plutôt _Bookmarks.plist_ (du dossier Maison>Bibliothèque>Safari).


----------



## Daycay (25 Juillet 2011)

Ben non, pourtant le disque dur de mon Mac en juste en journalisé. Du coup là j'ai formaté le disque dur externe, recréé mes 2 partitions (maintenant il y a 600 Mo d'utilisé sur les 2 partitions, alors que je viens de les formater, donc je pense que ça doit être normal... Je ne peux pas regarder ce qu'il y a dedans en caché car Onyx n'est pas encore fonctionne pour Lion: j'ai testé hier :hein.

Etant donné que ma TM était faite sur une autre disque dur externe, je suis en train de faire une restauration de mon ancien disque dur externe vers le nouveau (après l'avoir formaté en journalisé sans sensibilité à la casse donc). J'espère juste qu'il ne va pas y'avoir de soucis car l'ancien disque dur externe qui est en train de se copier sur le nouveau est encore en sensible à la casse. J'espère donc qu'il va copier les données mais que mon nouveau DD reste en insensible


----------



## Taum (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai déjà posté ma question dans la section adaptée à Lion mais je pense qu'elle est plus à sa place dans cette section :

Je suis passé à Lion (install faite par dessus 10.6). J'ai ensuite rebranché mon DD time machine et la sauvegarde s'est faite en suivant le fil des anciennes sauvegardes (génial!!), mais dans l'échelle de temps (à droite, dans time machine), il y a des échelons violet en plus des gris abituels.
Parfois, ces échelons ont exactement la meme date/heure que d'autres échelons gris.

Quelqu'un à une idée de leur signification ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## hybrid78 (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir !

Un moment que je ne suis pas revenu sur ce forum, mais demain je reçois mon nouveau MBP 2011 13pouces, donc bon 

Une simple question, j'ai acheté un DD externe Lacie de 2 To

Je souhaiterais le partitionner comme suit : 

1 To pour Time Machine
900 Go pour les médias
et 100 Go en Fat 32 pour le partage windows

Sur la papier cela fonctionne, mais en pratique, cela pause t'il un problème.

J'ai déja parcouru quelques pages ici et là , un coup quelqu'un le fait depuis longtemps et pas de soucis, de l'autre certains déconseillent sans essayer.

Alors que faire et qui croire ?


----------



## bleachboy (26 Juillet 2011)

(mauvaise utilisation de Time Machine a ruiné mon DDExterne)

Config: iMac Snow Leopard

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau à la fois sur mac et sur ce forum, comme je suis passé de pc et cubase à mac et protools je suis complètement perdu! Enfin là n'est pas mon problème.

Je suis désolé si ce sujet a déjà été abordé dans ce topic ou si ce n'est pas exactement le bon endroit pour ça, mais je n'ai pas le temps de lire les 164 pages aujourd'hui! 
*
Voilà le problème:*

Ce matin j'ai vidé le dossier "téléchargements" parce qu'il était un peu plein de n'importe quoi, mais après l'avoir vidé je me suis évidemment rendu compte que j'avais viré un truc qu'il fallait que je garde. 

Bref, croyant bien faire j'ai ouvert Time Machine, j'ai vu mon Iomega 500gb HDD devant moi, et Time Machine me demande si je veux tout supprimer, évidemment non! Alors vieille habitude de PC, j'ai cliqué sur le choix (effacer/ne pas effacer) qui n'était pas surligné en bleu. Avant que je me rende compte que sans le vouloir j'avais cliqué sur Effacer,  et depuis ni le mac ni le pc ne reconnaissent le disque dur externe, *il ne s'affiche nulle part (message d'erreur au branchement), plus d'icône...*

J'adorerais obtenir de vous une nouvelle rassurante, même si je n'ai pas beaucoup d'espoir, dans ce disque dur j'avais quelques années de projets Cubase, Cds numérisés en tout genre, beaucoup de documents et de programmes importants...


Je vous remercie de tout coeur!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Juillet 2011)

hybrid78 a dit:


> j'ai acheté un DD externe Lacie de 2 To
> 
> Je souhaiterais le partitionner comme suit :
> 
> ...


Time Machine s'accapare le port lorsqu'elle fonctionne, et elle en a besoin,
alors, quand elle doit partager son port avec un autre logiciel (de clonage, en particulier), ça peut coincer.

Bref, je désactiverais Time Machine lors de l'usage des deux autres partitions : 
ça se fait dans ses Préférences Système, au coup par coup, ou une fois pour toutes (et il faut alors lancer chacune de ses sauvegardes manuellement avec l'item _Sauvegarder maintenant_).

Ou tu achètes un autre DDE de 1 To, que tu brancheras sur un autre port de ton MBP.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------




bleachboy a dit:


> j'ai ouvert Time Machine, j'ai vu mon Iomega 500gb HDD devant moi, et Time Machine me demande si je veux tout supprimer, évidemment non! Alors vieille habitude de PC, j'ai cliqué sur le choix (effacer/ne pas effacer) qui n'était pas surligné en bleu. Avant que je me rende compte que sans le vouloir j'avais cliqué sur Effacer,  et depuis ni le mac ni le pc ne reconnaissent le disque dur externe, *il ne s'affiche nulle part (message d'erreur au branchement), plus d'icône...*


Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,


J'ai du mal à comprendre : 
- tu as "ouvert" TM = tu es entré dans l'espace intergalactique de TM ?
- TM t'a demandé si tu voulais tout supprimer : qu'as-tu fait pour qu'elle te le demande ? (= avais-tu sélectionné un fichier ?, sur quoi as-tu cliqué pour avoir le menu d'effacement ?)

As-tu lancé l'_Utilitaire de Disque_ de ton Mac (dans les Utilitaires du dossier Applications) pour voir si ton DDE est reconnu ? Y as-tu essayé de _Vérifier le Disque_ sur sa partition ?


----------



## Taum (26 Juillet 2011)

Taum a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> J'ai déjà posté ma question dans la section adaptée à Lion mais je pense qu'elle est plus à sa place dans cette section :
> 
> ...


 
Ahah j'ai trouvé !!

http://web.me.com/pondini/Time_Machine/15A.html


----------



## bleachboy (26 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,
> 
> 
> J'ai du mal à comprendre :
> ...


Merci de ta réponse.

1: Mon DDE était branché, aucun problème. J'ai lancé TM parce que je  pensais qu'il pourrait m'aider à récupérer des fichiers que je venais de  supprimer de la corbeille. Donc aucun rapport avec le DDE. 

Une fois TM lancé dans Applications, le programme s'affiche évidemment,  et au centre s'affiche l'icône orange de mon DDE. Au dessus j'ai deux  choix, un à droite surligné en bleu "Ne pas effacer", l'autre à gauche  et en gris "Effacer". J'ai cliqué par erreur sur ce dernier choix, et  depuis mon DDE n'est reconnu par aucun de mes deux PC, et par mon iMac  non plus. 

2: J'ai ouvert l'Utilitaire de Disque avant de brancher mon DDE.  Effectivement à gauche de l'écran s'affichent deux icônes au moment du branchement de mon DDE, voilà ce que  ça donne:

"160,04 GO WDC WD1600JS
   Macintosh HD

*500,11 GO SAMSUNG HD 502HI
   disk1s2*

MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-85J"

Je me dis que ce que j'ai écrit en gras doit avoir un rapport avec mon  disque dur externe de 500 GO, seulement ce n'est pas un samsung c'est un  Iomega.

Seulement à partir de là, je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire. Mais  j'ai fait strictement ce que je viens d'écrire, rien d'autre.


----------



## hybrid78 (26 Juillet 2011)

Merci a toi, l'achat d'un autre DDE se fera dans un autre temps, la je laisse mon compte se reposer


----------



## chafpa (26 Juillet 2011)

hybrid78 a dit:


> l'achat d'un autre DDE se fera dans un autre temps, la je laisse mon compte se reposer


Pourquoi ? ........... t'es fauché


----------



## cil-c76 (26 Juillet 2011)

bleachboy a dit:


> Je me dis que ce que j'ai écrit en gras doit avoir un rapport avec mon  disque dur externe de 500 GO, seulement ce n'est pas un samsung c'est un  Iomega.




La pluspart des disques durs externes ne contiennent pas un DD de la même marque, c'est souvent toshiba ou samsung !
J'ai un DD externe de la marque Freecom et en réalité dedans c'est  un disque dur samsung .


----------



## chafpa (26 Juillet 2011)

cil-c76 a dit:


> et en réalité dedans c'est  un disque dur samsung .


Ou Western Digital .........  ....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juillet 2011)

bleachboy a dit:


> à gauche de l'écran s'affichent deux icônes au moment du branchement de mon DDE, voilà ce que  ça donne:
> 
> "160,04 GO WDC WD1600JS
> Macintosh HD
> ...


Il ne reste que deux grands fabricants de disques durs : WD et Seagate/Samsung.



Tu peux essayer d'accéder à ton disque externe avec deux commandes du Terminal (= fais un copier-coller, et valide chaque commande avec la touche Enter &#8617 :

```
diskutil mount disk1s2
```
et 
	
	



```
hdiutil attach -debug disk1s2
```
Si le disque monte avec l'une des deux, tu pourras peut-être _Entrer dans Time Machine_ (= un menu de l'application TM) et _Restaurer_ (= le bouton de l'interface intergalactique) les données que tu veux récupérer.


Si les deux commandes échouent à monter le Disque, ne resteront que les logiciels de récupérations de données (DataRescue, File Salvage, PhotoRec) pour tenter de t'en sortir.


----------



## chafpa (27 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il ne reste que deux grands fabricants de disques durs : WD et Seagate/Samsung.


Hitachi ex-Ibm a jeté l'éponge ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juillet 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Hitachi ex-Ibm a jeté l'éponge ?


Racheté, lui aussi


----------



## chafpa (27 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Racheté, lui aussi


Merci pour le lien.

En effet, un gros "ménage" a été fait mais je savais pas qu'Hitachi s'est fait racheté au printemps


----------



## secretliar (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai une question à propos de Time Machine sur Mac OS X Lion.
J'ai lu dans plusieurs articles que pour les ordinateurs portables, des sauvegardes locales "instantanés locaux" devaient fonctionner lorsque le disque dur externe TM n'était pas connecté.

Ais-je lu de travers ou alors la fonctionnalité n'a pas été gardée dans la version finale 10.7 ?

Merci,
Romain


----------



## Taum (27 Juillet 2011)

Je crois que c'est toujours le cas, et ça se traduit par une différence de couleur des échelons quand tu rentre dans TM. Les échelons violet, c'est de la sauvegarde sur DD externe, les blancs c'est du local. Mais Je crois aussi que pour des raisons évidentes de place, les sauvegardes locales sont transférées sur le DD externe dès que tu le branche.


----------



## secretliar (27 Juillet 2011)

Bah mon soucis c'est que j'ai aucun réglage pour les sauvegardes locales, aucune partition de plus dans Utilitaire de disque et également une icône qui indique "sauvegarde retardée" si mon disque TM n'est pas connecté =S


----------



## Taum (27 Juillet 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai l'icone "sauvegarde retardée" quand je n'ai pas branché mon DD depuis un moment. Et quelque part, c'est vrai. Les sauvegardes en local ne sont pas à mon sens de vraies sauvegardes. C'est juste un meilleur moyen pour échelonner tes sauvegardes TM qui se retrouvent sur ton DD. Mais la seule vrai sauvegarde, c'est celle qui se fait sur un autre support que celui ou est ton système.

Et quand tu rentres dans TM, tes échelons sont de quelle couleur ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2011)

On peut très bien ne pas tout sauvegarder.

Dans ce cas, il faut exclure tout ce qu'on ne veut pas sauvegarder.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juillet 2011)

Taum a dit:


> Les sauvegardes en local ne sont pas à mon sens de vraies sauvegardes.
> 
> Mais la seule vrai sauvegarde, c'est celle qui se fait sur un autre support que celui ou est ton système.


Les sauvegardes locales semblent n'être que les sauvegardes des éléments du Mac qui ont été mis à la Corbeille depuis la dernière sauvegarde sur la partition externe.
Et elles sont recopiées sur la partition externe lorsqu'elle est connectée au Mac et qu'une sauvegarde TM a lieu.

Les sauvegardes du système qui sont en attente doivent être, elles, répertoriées dans les fichiers ._fsevents_ à la racine du Mac, comme dans 10.6.


----------



## Vladimok (27 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Cela fonctionne habituellement très bien, sans mauvaise surprise.
> 
> 
> Pour revenir en 10.6 après avoir installé Lion, je conseille plutôt de passer par un clone.
> Si tu n'as qu'une sauvegarde TM, il te faudra plutôt passer par l'Assistant de Migration/Réglages de la fenêtre _Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?_ qui s'affiche en fin de clean install  de 10.6.




Donc si je reviens à snow leopard par l'intermediaire de Time Machine, je retrouverai bien mon systeme que j'avais en 10.6.8 et non la version d'origine de Snow Leopard ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juillet 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Donc si je reviens à snow leopard par l'intermediaire de Time Machine, je retrouverai bien mon systeme que j'avais en 10.6.8 et non la version d'origine de Snow Leopard ?


Tant que tu n'auras pas débuté des sauvegardes sous Lion : oui, sans problème (si tu n'as pas exclu de fichier Système hors des sauvegardes TM)

= TM sauvegarde tout : le Système et ses mises à jour, les applications, tes données perso.


----------



## Vladimok (28 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tant que tu n'auras pas débuté des sauvegardes sous Lion : oui, sans problème (si tu n'as pas exclu de fichier Système hors des sauvegardes TM)
> 
> = TM sauvegarde tout : le Système et ses mises à jour, les applications, tes données perso.



Et comment dois-je procédé une fois mis le DVD de Snow Leopard ?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juillet 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Et comment dois-je procédé une fois mis le DVD de Snow Leopard ?


Tu redémarres sur le DVD,
tu vas dans la barre des menus à la rubrique _Utilitaires_,
et tu y trouves l'utilitaire _Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde_ qui te permet de restaurer la date de sauvegarde de ton choix 
(alors que l'Assistant de Migration/Réglages de fin de clean reinstall n'accède qu'à la dernière date de sauvegarde TM : mais lui permet de restaurer sur un nouveau Mac)..


----------



## Vladimok (28 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu redémarres sur le DVD,
> tu vas dans la barre des menus à la rubrique _Utilitaires_,
> et tu y trouves l'utilitaire _Restaurer le système à partir d'une sauvegarde_ qui te permet de restaurer la date de sauvegarde de ton choix
> (alors que l'Assistant de Migration/Réglages de fin de clean reinstall n'accède qu'à la dernière date de sauvegarde TM : mais lui permet de restaurer sur un nouveau Mac)..



Oui mais si j'ai installé Lion avant, la démarche est différente ? Il faut que je refasse une clean installe de Leopard . Je mis perd un peu !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Juillet 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Oui mais si j'ai installé Lion avant, la démarche est différente ? Il faut que je refasse une clean installe de Leopard ?


Là, ou je ferais un clone de SnowL juste avant de passer à Lion,
ou je choisirais de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde TM en passant à Lion (au lieu de poursuivre les sauvegardes Lion à la suite de celles de SL), pour pouvoir réinstaller SL à partir de sa sauvegarde TM

= au passage de Leopard à SnowL, il était impossible de revenir directement à Leopard à partir d'une archive TM comprenant à la suite 10.5 et 10.6. 
Et il est probable et logique que ce soit la même chose avec Lion.

Mais, encore une fois, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'explorer toutes les nouveautés de Time Machine en 10.6, et je ne suis pas complètement affirmatif.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Les sauvegardes locales semblent n'être que les sauvegardes des éléments du Mac qui ont été mis à la Corbeille depuis la dernière sauvegarde sur la partition externe.
> Et elles sont recopiées sur la partition externe lorsqu'elle est connectée au Mac et qu'une sauvegarde TM a lieu.
> 
> Les sauvegardes du système qui sont en attente doivent être, elles, répertoriées dans les fichiers ._fsevents_ à la racine du Mac, comme dans 10.6.


Les News de MacGé me détrompent : les sauvegardes locales sont des copies de tout ce qui aurait dû être écrit directement sur la partition Time Machine.


----------



## Vladimok (29 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Là, ou je ferais un clone de SnowL juste avant de passer à Lion,
> ou je choisirais de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde TM en passant à Lion (au lieu de poursuivre les sauvegardes Lion à la suite de celles de SL), pour pouvoir réinstaller SL à partir de sa sauvegarde TM
> 
> = au passage de Leopard à SnowL, il était impossible de revenir directement à Leopard à partir d'une archive TM comprenant à la suite 10.5 et 10.6.
> ...



En fait je voulais faire un Time machine à jour de Snow leopard. Débrancher mon disque time machine et installer Lion, jusque là, j'ai bon.
Mais après si veux revenir à Snow Leopard, quel serait la demarche ?
Booté sur le DVD de Snow Leopard et reinstallé depuis le Time Machine que j'ai fait à l'origine ???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Juillet 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> En fait je voulais faire un Time machine à jour de Snow leopard. Débrancher mon disque time machine et installer Lion, jusque là, j'ai bon.
> Mais après si veux revenir à Snow Leopard, quel serait la demarche ?
> Booté sur le DVD de Snow Leopard et reinstallé depuis le Time Machine que j'ai fait à l'origine ???


_Encore une fois, avec ma seule expérience de Snow Leopard_ :

oui, tant que tu n'auras pas fait de sauvegarde TM Lion à la suite de celles de 10.6.


Ou alors, fais un clone au lieu d'une sauvegarde TM : ce sera adapté, plus sûr, et bien plus souple.


----------



## Vladimok (29 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> _Encore une fois, avec ma seule expérience de Snow Leopard_ :
> 
> oui, tant que tu n'auras pas fait de sauvegarde TM Lion à la suite de celles de 10.6.
> 
> ...



Avec faire un clone ?
SuperDuper, mais je ne sais pas quoi prendre comme option.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Juillet 2011)

Très bien pour SuperDuper!, 
avec l'option _Backup - all files_ (Sauvegarder - tous les fichiers).


----------



## Vladimok (29 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Très bien pour SuperDuper!,
> avec l'option _Backup - all files_ (Sauvegarder - tous les fichiers).



Ok merci.
Mais une fois la backup effectué, je fais comment pour restaurer ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Juillet 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Mais une fois la backup effectué, je fais comment pour restaurer ?


Tu redémarres sur ton clone, 
tu repartitionnes (= "tu reformates") ton Mac avec Utilitaire de Disque, 
et tu refais le clone dans le sens inverse (= du clone vers le Mac, avec SuperDuper!).


----------



## Vladimok (29 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu redémarres sur ton clone,
> tu repartitionnes (= "tu reformates") ton Mac avec Utilitaire de Disque,
> et tu refais le clone dans le sens inverse (= du clone vers le Mac, avec SuperDuper!).



Merci je vais faire cela.

Par contre je viens d'essayé la restauration de Snow Leopard (Time machine) sur mon macbook sur lequel j'avais installé Lion en démarrant sur le DVD d'instal du macbook.
Cela à très fonctionné.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Juillet 2011)

Oui, on restaure une archive TM avec le DVD d'install du Système qui a créé cette archive : Snow Leopard, dans ton cas.

Essayer avec un autre DVD amène à des problèmes : kernel panics, etc.


----------



## Vladimok (29 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui, on restaure une archive TM avec le DVD d'install du Système qui a créé cette archive : Snow Leopard, dans ton cas.
> 
> Essayer avec un autre DVD amène à des problèmes : kernel panics, etc.



Je viens de constater que la partition Recovery HD de Lion est toujours présente. Peut-on la supprimer ?


----------



## chafpa (29 Juillet 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Avec faire un clone ?
> SuperDuper, mais je ne sais pas quoi prendre comme option.


Ou avec Carbon Copy Cloner ........ gratuit et pas beaucoup d'options donc pas de prise de tête


----------



## Vladimok (29 Juillet 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Ou avec Carbon Copy Cloner ........ gratuit et pas beaucoup d'options donc pas de prise de tête



Et quel sont les reglages à prendre ?


----------



## chafpa (29 Juillet 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Et quel sont les reglages à prendre ?


Euh, une source, une destination et sauvegarde de tous les fichiers .......... c'est tout et tu obtiens un clone bootable. C'est gratuit mais attention, faut pas être pressé  ...... 

PS : Pas être pressé = prendre l'apéro, manger le couscous ou le barbecue, savourer le dessert, ne pas oublier le café et ...... aller voir où cela en est quand c'est la 1ère fois


----------



## jbdw21 (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens vous demander de l'aide car j'ai un problème récurent avec Time  Machine qui devient agaçant à la longue. J'ai souvent le message  "Erreur lors de la création du dossier de sauvegarde" mais ce message  vient après quelques sauvegardes réussies puis ce message revient à  intervalle régulier. Après un tour dans la console voici ce qui est dit :
27/07/11 16:21:35,054 com.apple.backupd: Backing up to: /Volumes/Backup/Backups.backupdb
27/07/11 16:21:43,620 com.apple.backupd: Deleted  /Volumes/Backup/Backups.backupdb/iMac de Jean-Baptiste  GERBE/2011-07-26-162051 (12.1 MB)
27/07/11 16:21:44,264 com.apple.backupd: Deleted  /Volumes/Backup/Backups.backupdb/iMac de Jean-Baptiste  GERBE/2011-07-26-152048 (12.9 MB)
27/07/11 17:21:35,377 com.apple.backupd: Backing up to: /Volumes/Backup/Backups.backupdb
27/07/11 17:21:35,944 com.apple.backupd: Error: (22) setxattr for  key:com.apple.backupd.HostUUID  path:/Volumes/Backup/Backups.backupdb/iMac de Jean-Baptiste GERBE  size:37
27/07/11 17:21:35,947 com.apple.backupd: Error: (22) setxattr for  key:com.apple.backupd.HostUUID  path:/Volumes/Backup/Backups.backupdb/iMac de Jean-Baptiste GERBE  size:37
27/07/11 17:29:57,933 com.apple.backupd: Backing up to: /Volumes/Backup/Backups.backupdb
27/07/11 17:29:58,067 com.apple.backupd: Error: (22) setxattr for  key:com.apple.backupd.HostUUID  path:/Volumes/Backup/Backups.backupdb/iMac de Jean-Baptiste GERBE  size:37
27/07/11 17:29:58,070 com.apple.backupd: Error: (22) setxattr for  key:com.apple.backupd.HostUUID  path:/Volumes/Backup/Backups.backupdb/iMac de Jean-Baptiste GERBE  size:37

Comment résoudre ce problème?

MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juillet 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je viens de constater que la partition Recovery HD de Lion est toujours présente.


Bah oui, j'avais parlé de re_Partitionner_ le Mac, 
et pas seulement d'_Effacer_ la partition Lion.

Le distinguo, c'est la partition _Recovery HD_.


----------



## oxygo (1 Août 2011)

VLG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un petit souci avec les sauvegardes Time Machine depuis Lion.
> Visiblement, il veut lancer la sauvegarde très souvent et comme je ne branche pas mon disque externe en permanence, il me met sauvegarde retardée et j'ai droit à un beau point d'exclamation dans ma barre de menu.
> Avec Snow, il proposait cela au bout d'une semaine... Comment lui faire lancer la sauvegarde plus tardivement que toutes les 10 minutes? J'y arrive pas, merci!



HEllo j'ai le même soucis que vous, dès que j'enlève mon DDE, au bout de 15min, on me demande de faire une sauvegarde ! Avant c'était toutes les deux semaines...


----------



## oflorent (2 Août 2011)

djgregb a dit:


> oui ça j'ai bien compris mais je voulais juste savoir si sur la partition ou le disque dur dédié a TM on peut quand meme y rajouter manuellement des fichiers ?



Bonjour,

J'ai un DD externe sur lequel je fais des sauvegardes TM et s'y trouvent également des fichiers.
Inconvénients : réduction de la taille du DD pour les sauvegardes TM ... en plus du risque de le faire exploser.

Bien à toi.


----------



## zeussea (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai besoin d'aide.
j'ai fait une mauvaise manipulation avec time machine, j'ai appuyer sur effacer (icône à gauche) en pensant que c'était annuler ( endroit habituel sur les macs).
du coups, time machine a commencé à formatter mon disque dur...
j'ai immédiatement arrêté cela et retiré mon disque dur pour éviter toutes pertes.
là, je n'arrive plus à connecter mon disque dur..quand je le connecte, il s'affiche : illisible.

que dois je faire? est-il possible de réparer cette erreur car j'ai 5 ans de travail sur ce disque dur..tout était dessus.

si quelqu'un a de bons conseils , ça pourrait me sauvez la vie.


merci.


----------



## chafpa (6 Août 2011)

zeussea a dit:


> j'ai immédiatement arrêté cela et retiré mon disque dur pour éviter toutes pertes.
> là, je n'arrive plus à connecter mon disque dur..quand je le connecte, il s'affiche : illisible.
> 
> que dois je faire? est-il possible de réparer cette erreur car j'ai 5 ans de travail sur ce disque dur..tout était dessus..


Mon avis, les carottes sont cuites et tu as perdu ta sauvegarde mais si tu as un clone récent, disons mensuel, les dégâts seront moindres si ......


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2011)

zeussea a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai besoin d'aide.
> j'ai fait une mauvaise manipulation avec time machine, j'ai appuyer sur effacer (icône à gauche) en pensant que c'était annuler ( endroit habituel sur les macs).
> ...


Avec Time machine, tu as effacé le disque Time machine. Mais ton disque dur interne, il est tjs là, avec toutes tes données, non ? Donc tu ne devrais rien avoir perdu ??


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Août 2011)

zeussea a dit:


> est-il possible de réparer cette erreur car j'ai 5 ans de travail sur ce disque dur..tout était dessus.


Il n'est pas possible de "réparer" un effacement.

Tout ce que tu peux faire est d'arrêter d'utiliser le disque (= désactive TM dans ses Préférences Système), 
puis de récupérer ce qui est encore récupérable avec un logiciel dédié : DataRescue, PhotoRec, FileSalvage, etc.
Ce sera laborieux


----------



## foflarage (8 Août 2011)

Hello tout le monde,

Mon premier message sur le forum MacG. 

J'espère ne pas m'être trompé de discussion pour poser ma question.

Et désolé d'avance si les questions que je m'apprête à poser l'ont déjà été auparavant mais j'ai pas eu le temps de lire toutes les pages... 

Alors ma problématique : j'ai lu récemment les articles concernant l'installation "safe" de lion qui préconisent de faire une sauvegarde SL avant d'installer Lion.

C'est ce que je souhaite faire et c'est là que j'ai besoin de votre aide. 

Je me suis acheté un DD externe de 1To que je souhaite utiliser pour faire ma sauvegarde. Sur ce DD j'ai aussi des documents que je souhaite laisser dessus histoire de libérer de la place sur mon Mac.


Première question : Utiliser TM ou Carbon Copy Cloner? De ce que j'ai lu c'est quasi équivalent. Moi j'étais parti pour CCC

Deuxième question : Est-il possible de faire un clone de mon en SL sur mon DD ext sans perdre les données qui y sont déjà présentes? Je pense que oui mais je n'ai pas trop saisi les paramétrages CCC

Troisième question : Je crois avoir compris en lisant des posts que CCC peut créer un clone bootable permettant ainsi de revenir à l'identique sur SL en cas problème sur Lion. Si oui est-ce compatible avant l'utilisation d'un DD contenant déjà des données?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## thamiras (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous ,

pour moi aussi c'est un premier message.
Il faut croire que lion rapproche les utilisateurs!

Je vous expose mon souci , à vous les experts ES mac:

J'ai acheté un disque dur lacie 500Go rikiki (jusque là , super content)
Le souci c'est qu'il n'est pas reconnu , il ne veut pas installer l'assistant , il me dit :" L'application LaCie Setup Assistant ne peut s'ouvrir car les applications PowerPc ne sont plus prises en charge."
Alors je me suis dit , je suis un malin , je vais télécharger un driver! 
Ai-je téléchargé le bon? En tout cas il me dit qu'il n'est pas compatible avec OS X Lion.

voila ...

que dois-je faire? Le rapporter ? Y a t il un driver? Dois-je attendre qu'un driver compatible arrive?
Je brule mon mac? 

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2011)

thamiras a dit:


> Dois-je attendre qu'un driver compatible arrive?
> 
> Merci de votre aide!


Ben oui Apple n'est pas responsable pour des fabricants qui n'ont pas mis leurs drivers à jour

 :mouais:


----------



## foflarage (8 Août 2011)

thamiras a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ,
> 
> pour moi aussi c'est un premier message.
> Il faut croire que lion rapproche les utilisateurs!
> ...


Yes je pense qu'il faut que tu attendes un MAJ de LaCie...


----------



## Average Joe (8 Août 2011)

foflarage a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> Alors ma problématique : j'ai lu récemment les articles concernant l'installation "safe" de lion qui préconisent de faire une sauvegarde SL avant d'installer Lion.
> 
> C'est ce que je souhaite faire et c'est là que j'ai besoin de votre aide.
> ...



Il va te falloir un deuxième disque dur pour ta double sauvegarde car à moins de taper dans les disques de 2 To et plus le tien risque de ne pas être assez grand pour stocker à la fois tes images disque Snow Leopard et ton clone. En effet, celui-ci pèse assez exactement autant que le contenu du disque interne de ton Mac contrairement aux sauvegardes TM.

Une fois que tu auras fait un clone sous CCC, tu pourras continuer à te servir de Snow Leopard en bootant depuis le disque clone. Pour ce faire, il te suffira de redémarrer le Mac en maintenant appuyée la touche *&#8997;* (alt ou option) et tu n'auras plus qu'à choisir sur quel disque tu choisis de démarrer. Immanquablement, comme le disque externe est en Firewire ou en USB et non en SATA, il se montrera plus lent dans cette opération que l'interne (sauf à recourir à Thunderbolt. un jour, peut être).

Prends le temps d'explorer les réglages de CCC. Souhaites-tu conserver tes anciens documents déjà présents dans la sauvegarde ? Au fait, n'oublie pas de désactiver Time Machine quand tu bootes sur le disque externe histoire d'éviter quelques cafouillages&#8230;
Du coup, toutes les modifications que tu feras sous SL (y compris les mises à jour !) iront sur le disque externe et non interne.

Pour permettre des échanges entre les deux OS, il faudra recourir à une virtualisation.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2011)

thamiras a dit:


> J'ai acheté un disque dur lacie 500Go rikiki (jusque là , super content)
> Le souci c'est qu'il n'est pas reconnu , il ne veut pas installer l'assistant , il me dit :" L'application LaCie Setup Assistant ne peut s'ouvrir car les applications PowerPc ne sont plus prises en charge."


Question idiote : "pourquoi as-tu besoin de l'assistant ???"
J'ai acheté un "LaCie Rikiki" la semaine dernière pour pouvoir promener mes données entre chez moi (iMac sous Lion) et le bureau (PC).
Quand je l'ai connecté en USB, la fenêtre de l'assistant est apparue - je l'ai fermée immédiatement et suis passé directement sous "utilitaire de disque" avec lequel j'ai pu formater le Rikiki comme je voulais (FAT32 et MBR) ... j'ai même fait un test en Mac OS journalisé et GUID pour installer Lion et ça a marché du tonnerre...
Jusqu'à présent, aucun problème ! Il est suffisamment rapide et monte direct sur le bureau.


----------



## foflarage (8 Août 2011)

@ Joe

Merci pour ta réponse. Je pense que je vais utiliser mon deuxième DD pour faire ma sauvegarde. L'idée d'avoir un clone bootable serait vraiment un plus, je souhaite juste conserver une copie de mes docs en cas de gros pb avec Lion.

Encore une question (idiote?). J'utilise 400 go sur le DD interne de mon Mac donc logiquement le clone avec CCC devrait faire 400go lui aussi?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Août 2011)

foflarage a dit:


> J'utilise 400 go sur le DD interne de mon Mac donc logiquement le clone avec CCC devrait faire 400go lui aussi?


En gros, oui.
Mais prévois plutôt une partition de 450 Go pour faire le clonage : tu auras un peu de marge, au cas où.

Et pour revenir à 10.6 après avoir installé Lion, il vaut bien mieux avoir un clone.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------




thamiras a dit:


> J'ai acheté un disque dur lacie 500Go rikiki


Si c'est pour Time Machine, passe par l'Utilitaire de Disque de ton Mac Lion,
et re_Partitionne_-le en une partition Mac OS étendu journalisé en schéma Guid (bouton _Options_).

Comme thebiglebowsky, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de l'assistant LaCie.


----------



## foflarage (8 Août 2011)

@ FrançoisMacG

ok Merci. Pour faire mon clone via CCC peux tu stp me dire comment paramétrer mon disque (Fat 32, NFTS...). 
Et dans CCC pour avoir un clone bootable il faut que je mette l'option "sauvegarder tout" (pas sur pour le libellé...)?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Août 2011)

foflarage a dit:


> Pour faire mon clone via CCC peux tu stp me dire comment paramétrer mon disque (Fat 32, NFTS...).
> Et dans CCC pour avoir un clone bootable il faut que je mette l'option "sauvegarder tout" (pas sur pour le libellé...)?


Pour faire un clone, il vaut mieux choisir le format Mac OS étendu journalisé, et (avec le bouton _Options_ de l'onglet _Partitionner_ d'Utilitaire de Disque) le schéma GUID.

Le clone est bootable par défaut quand tu choisis la copie de tous les fichiers de ton Mac : le libellé est très compréhensible (même s'il vient de changer dans la dernière version de CCC, où il n'est plus question que d'archiver ou non les fichiers obsolètes).


----------



## foflarage (8 Août 2011)

Ok merci bcp pour ton aide


----------



## myefox123 (9 Août 2011)

Peut-être qu'il devrait être si   :sleep:


----------



## GuillaumeTell (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un MBA, j'ai importé les comptes de mon ancienne machine (sous SL) via Time Machine mais je n'arrive pas à supprimer le compte créé initialement au premier démarrage de mon nouveau MBA. Je me retrouve alors avec deux comptes administrateur.

Est-ce possible de le supprimer? Si oui, comment?

Merci...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

En allant dans les _Préférences Système > Comptes_ du compte admin que tu veux garder, tu devrais pouvoir y supprimer le compte admin dont tu ne veux plus : il suffit de le sélectionner et d'appuyer sur le bouton -.

Ça effacera le compte et toutes ses données, alors sauvegarde d'abord vers le compte _Partagé_ ce que tu veux préserver : tu pourras ensuite rapatrier ces données vers le compte que tu auras conservé.


----------



## GuillaumeTell (9 Août 2011)

J'ai suivit cette procédure, le compte se supprime dans la fenêtre de "préférences système" mais au démarage suivant, il réapparait (magie, magie...:mouais


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Août 2011)

Regarde un peu ce qu'il y a comme dossiers dans _Utilisateurs_ (à la racine de ton Mac, à côté de _Système_, _Applications_, ).


----------



## GuillaumeTell (9 Août 2011)

il y a le dossier au nom du compte actuel, le répertoire Home, le dossier "partagé" et le dossier "utilisateurs supprimés".

Quand je vais dans "Utilisateurs supprimés", je retrouve bien l'image disque sauvegardée (Alex.dmg) du compte que je veux supprimer.

Je remarque aussi que le compte s'efface bien de la liste dans "Préférences système". Ensuite je quitte "Préférence système", je le réouvre et le compte que j'essaie d'effacer se retrouve à nouveau dans la liste mais cette fois-ci comme étant un "compte" standard...

Pourrait-il y avoir un conflit entre les noms? Mon compte admin s'appelle "Alex" mais c'est aussi le nom du répertoire Home du compte que j'essaie d'effacer.

Je sais que ça à l'air bizarre mais bon...

Merci.



Sreenshot dossier "Utilisateur":


----------



## big41 (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai (encore) une petite question :rose:
J'ai actuellement une sauvegarde TM effectuée sur un DDE qui est issu de mon MBP (HDD récupéré lors du passage au SSD).
Je voudrais acheter un autre DDE plus gros et y transférer ma sauvegarde TM, mon DDE actuel servira ensuite pour stocker un clone de mon SSD au cas où 
Je voudrais prendre un DDE de 500Go au moins et le partitionner afin d'avoir une partition pour TM et une autre pour des sauvegardes "manuelles".

Donc comment faire pour transférer la sauvegarde TM de l'actuel disque au futur sans rien perdre et en étant sûr que TM reconnaitra bien le nouveau disque à la connexion ?
Serais-je obligé de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde TM en perdant tout mon historique ?
Est-ce que si je clone mon DDE sur le nouveau ça marchera ?

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2011)

GuillaumeTell a dit:


> Je remarque aussi que le compte s'efface bien de la liste dans "Préférences système". Ensuite je quitte "Préférence système", je le réouvre et le compte que j'essaie d'effacer se retrouve à nouveau dans la liste mais cette fois-ci comme étant un "compte" standard...


As-tu essayé de simplement Redémarrer le Mac ?



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h44 ----------




big41 a dit:


> Je voudrais acheter un autre DDE plus gros et y transférer ma sauvegarde TM, mon DDE actuel servira ensuite pour stocker un clone de mon SSD au cas où


Depuis 10.6, il suffit habituellement de désactiver TM dans ses Préférences Système, 
puis de faire un glisser-déposer du dossier _Backups.backupd_ de l'ancien DDE vers le nouveau (le transfert est long, long),
 puis de Choisir le nouveau disque avec le bouton des Préférences Système (il n'est même pas indispensable de renommer le nouveau disque du nom de l'ancien).

Toutes les précisions utiles sont listées dans cet article = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1427?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## big41 (10 Août 2011)

François t'es mon idole


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> François t'es mon idole








= n'exagérons rien !


----------



## big41 (10 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> = n'exagérons rien !


----------



## Praulin (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si je peux récupérer ms anciennes sauvegardes TM ?

J'ai migré vers Lion dès qu'il est sorti, mais mon DD externe Western Digital (MyBookWorld) n'est pas reconnu pour TM, WD est entrain, lentement, de faire un MAJ de leur programme....

En ayant assez de la lenteur de Lion, il rame un maximum sur mon Macbook Pro 17", fin 2010, j'ai réinstallé Snow Leopard hier soir et je n'ai plus accès à mes anciennes sauvegardes TM.

Lorsque je rentre dans TM, je ne les vois pas, y'a t'il un moyen de les récupérer ?

Merci pour votre aide.
Pascal


----------



## big41 (10 Août 2011)

Praulin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si je peux récupérer ms anciennes sauvegardes TM ?
> 
> ...



François ? Je crois qu'on a besoin de tes services par ici...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2011)

Praulin a dit:


> Lorsque je rentre dans TM, je ne les vois pas, y'a t'il un moyen de les récupérer ?


Au lieu de choisir _Entrer dans TM_, clique sur _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ : tu pourras accéder à tes anciennes sauvegardes,

mais il te faudra très vraisemblablement repartir de zéro (= à côté des anciennes) pour la suite de tes sauvegardes.


----------



## GuillaumeTell (10 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> As-tu essayé de simplement Redémarrer le Mac ?



Ouaip... Sans succès. Le compte est toujours là.

J'ai remarqué aussi que lorsque j'ouvre la session que je veux supprimer, que je vais dans _Préférences système, Utilisateurs et groupes_ et que je "clique" sur le cadenas pour modifier les paramètres, mon nom d'administrateur et mot de passe ne fonctionnent pas alors que je suis sûr de moi.


Ma soeur, elle, vient de faire une migration de son ancienne machine (iMac 24" sous SL) via TM sur un nouvel iMac tournant sous SL et elle a pu supprimer le compte initialement créé au premier démarrage de la machine sans que celui-ci ne réapparaisse par la suite.

Peut-être un problème sous Lion?

Je ne sais plus trop comment m'y prendre...

Merci...


----------



## Praulin (10 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Au lieu de choisir _Entrer dans TM_, clique sur _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ : tu pourras accéder à tes anciennes sauvegardes,
> 
> mais il te faudra très vraisemblablement repartir de zéro (= à côté des anciennes) pour la suite de tes sauvegardes.



Merci pour ta réponse, mais en fait, je devais bien rentrer dans Time Machine et dans la fenêtre de gauche, en haut, je devais choisir "l'ancien disk" qui avait été sauvegardé et là je retrouve toutes mes anciennes sauvegardes.

Par contre, comme tu le dits, les nouvelles sauvegardes se font vers un nouveau system.

Merci,
Pascal


----------



## ali banana (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens d'installer un SSD et j'ai donc récupéré mon disque interne dans un boitier.

Je voudrais en faire un disque de sauvegarde et pouvoir l'utiliser si mon ssd me lache. Ainsi, je veux pouvoir remettre mon HDD à la place de mon SSD défectueux et booter normalement.

Pour l'instant, je pensais faire des clones réguliers. Mais je voudrais savoir si TM peut avoir une utilisation équivalente ?

Merci


----------



## big41 (11 Août 2011)

ali banana a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens d'installer un SSD et j'ai donc récupéré mon disque interne dans un boitier.
> 
> ...



Non, TM permet de restaurer ton environnement si tu refait une installation du système.
Si tu veux un disque de sauvegarde au cas où le SSD lâche il faut faire ce que tu penses: des clones réguliers.

C'est ce que je compte faire d'ici peu car comme toi j'ai installé un SSD Crucial dans mon MBP et j'ai acheté un boitier externe pour y mettre le HDD du Mac.
Je m'en sers actuellement comme sauvegarde TM mais je compte acheter un DDE de qualité pour les sauvegardes et faire un clone de mon SSD sur le DD récupérer comme ça en cas de gros plantage, tu peux toujours booter sur le DDE ce qui permet de se dépanner.


----------



## ali banana (11 Août 2011)

Ok, merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## big41 (11 Août 2011)

ali banana a dit:


> Ok, merci pour ta réponse.



De rien, pour une fois que c'est moi qui peut aider, généralement c'est plutôt l'inverse


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Août 2011)

Praulin a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais en fait, je devais bien rentrer dans Time Machine et dans la fenêtre de gauche, en haut, je devais choisir "l'ancien disk" qui avait été sauvegardé et là je retrouve toutes mes anciennes sauvegardes.
> 
> Par contre, comme tu le dits, les nouvelles sauvegardes se font vers un nouveau system.


C'est une autre subtilité de Time Machine : quand on efface le disque interne, elle le voit comme un autre disque, et il faut aller le chercher dans la barre latérale de sa fenêtre de l'espace intergalactique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------




ali banana a dit:


> Ainsi, je veux pouvoir remettre mon HDD à la place de mon SSD défectueux et booter normalement.


On ne peut pas booter sur une sauvegarde TM, mais on peut booter sur un clone.


----------



## kaos (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit serveur pc avec win xp pro qui tourne nikel et je viens glaner vos conseils pour l'utiliser comme avec Time Machine.

J'ai bien sur deux disques dur interne dont l'un est uniquement pour les Datas, c'est celui ci que je voudrais garder pour TM mais je me demandais si je devais garder Window ou si on me conseillais autre chose comme FreeNas ou une distrib Linux .
Les disques ne sont pas énorme mais je changerais une fois que ça marche bien.
J'ai un 80G° pour l'OS et un 250 pour les fichiers.

Peut etre puis je laisser tout comme c'est ? le deuxième disque est en Fat32 ce qui me conviens parfaitement mais je crois que TM ne veut que du HFS ;(

Donc je voudrais savoir comment vous avez configurer votre serveur de sauvegarde.

merci d'avance


----------



## ali banana (11 Août 2011)

Je compte mettre en place une solution de sauvegarde et j'ai quelques questions. Je voudrais également votre avis sur la solution que j'envisage.

Matériel :
- Interne :SSD 96Go 
- Externe : HDD 160 Go
- Externe : HDD 320 Go

Solution envisagée :
- HDD externe 160 Go :
	--- 96 Go : Clone SSD interne
	--- Reste : Sauvegarde classique de vieux documents (format compatible Windows/Mac)
- HDD externe 320 Go :
	--- 192Go : Time Machine pour SSD interne
	--- Reste  : Sauvegarde classique de vieux documents + Films et séries (format compatible Windows/Mac)

Je ne suis pas sûr que ma solution soit la meilleure. Point important : je préfere utiliser le disque externe 320Go au quotidien (WD passport) plutot que le 160Go (Boitier bas de gamme).

Petite question : Est-il possible d'avoir sur un même disque dur : un clone bootable + une partition lisible sous windows ? Faut-il utiliser MBR ou GUID ?


----------



## big41 (11 Août 2011)

ali banana a dit:


> Je compte mettre en place une solution de sauvegarde et j'ai quelques questions. Je voudrais également votre avis sur la solution que j'envisage.
> 
> Matériel :
> - Interne :SSD 96Go
> ...


Les pros ne vont pas tarder à te répondre, mais je dirais comme ça d'instinct qu'un clone bootable n'est pas compatible avec une partition windaube


----------



## Average Joe (11 Août 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un petit serveur pc avec win xp pro qui tourne nikel et je viens glaner vos conseils pour l'utiliser comme avec Time Machine.
> 
> J'ai bien sur deux disques dur interne dont l'un est uniquement pour les Datas, c'est celui ci que je voudrais garder pour TM mais je me demandais si je devais garder Window ou si on me conseillais autre chose comme FreeNas ou une distrib Linux .
> Les disques ne sont pas énorme mais je changerais une fois que ça marche bien.
> ...



Time Machine ne concerne que les Mac sous Leopard et Snow Leopard en HFS+ journalisé, jusqu'à nouvel ordre. Donc pour sauvegarder sous Windows il va te falloir tout autre chose : question hors sujet autrement dit


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Août 2011)

GuillaumeTell a dit:


> Ouaip... Sans succès. Le compte est toujours là.
> 
> J'ai remarqué aussi que lorsque j'ouvre la session que je veux supprimer, que je vais dans _Préférences système, Utilisateurs et groupes_ et que je "clique" sur le cadenas pour modifier les paramètres, mon nom d'administrateur et mot de passe ne fonctionnent pas alors que je suis sûr de moi.


Trois suggestions :
- essayer une autre frappe de clavier (qwerty ou autre) ;
- réparer les permissions de ton Mac
- et si ces deux choses simples ne donnent rien non plus, ouvrir un nouveau sujet dans le Forum (ici, on ne parle que de Time Machine  et je n'ai pas l'impression que ton souci y soit lié).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------




ali banana a dit:


> Faut-il utiliser MBR ou GUID ?


Un clone Intel n'est bootable qu'en GUID.

Et Time Machine n'aime pas trop partager son Disque ( les autres partitions ne doivent pas être utilisées pendant qu'elle sauvegarde),
ni bien des Western Digital (certains WD donnent des problèmes que les autres marques ne donnent pas)
= j'achèterais un troisième DDE (d'une autre marque  ) pour le dédier à TM.


----------



## big41 (11 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Trois suggestions :
> - essayer une autre frappe de clavier (qwerty ou autre) ;
> - réparer les permissions de ton Mac
> - et si ces deux choses simples ne donnent rien non plus, ouvrir un nouveau sujet dans le Forum (ici, on ne parle que de Time Machine  et je n'ai pas l'impression que ton souci y soit lié).
> ...



Ah bon TM n'aime pas les WD ?
Je cherche un DDE pour remplacer le montage avec boitier que j'ai fait de mon HDD d'origine, et j'ai un temps pensé à WD, bien m'en a pris alors de ne pas l'acheter.
J'hésite entre un LaCie Rugged ou un Transcend StoreJet, j'ai parfois deux mains gauche, et mes DDE se sont déjà cassé la gueule quelques fois :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------

Ah j'oubliais (ouais j'ai aussi des pertes de mémoires, ben voui, c'est l'âge...  ) tu as écrit que TM n'aime pas partager son disque ?
Donc il faut un DDE dédié pour TM alors, pas question d'y mettre d'autre dossiers dessus ni de le partitionner ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Août 2011)

Il y a beaucoup d'entre nous qui sont contents de leur WD avec Time Machine,
mais certains ont, ou ont eu, des problèmes parce qu'ils avaient certains WD (mais les WD les plus récents semblent y échapper).

On peut partitionner le disque dédié à TM : je l'ai fait, 
pour y cloner le DVD d'install de mon Mac (comme ça, je peux restaurer ma sauvegarde avec le DDE sans passer par le DVD  ),
et pour  adjoindre des partitions de stockage de données (mais il vaut mieux désactiver TM avant d'utiliser ces partitions de  stockage  ).


----------



## big41 (11 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il y a beaucoup d'entre nous qui sont contents de leur WD avec Time Machine,
> mais certains ont, ou ont eu, des problèmes parce qu'ils avaient certains WD (mais les WD les plus récents semblent y échapper).
> 
> On peut partitionner le disque dédié à TM : je l'ai fait,
> ...



On peut cloner le DVD d'install' ???
Donc on prend un gros DDE (500Go mini), et on crée 3 partitions: 1 pour TM, 1 pour le DVD d'install de SL et 1 dernière pour l'install de Lion.
Voire une 4ème pour y mettre deux trois trucs de sauvegarde manuelle pour les plus superstitieux.
J'ai bon là ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> On peut cloner le DVD d'install' ???


Avec l'onglet _Restaurer_ d'Utilitaire de Disque, c'est simple.



big41 a dit:


> Donc on prend un gros DDE (500Go mini), et on crée 3 partitions: 1 pour TM, 1 pour le DVD d'install de SL et 1 dernière pour l'install de Lion.
> Voire une 4ème pour y mettre deux trois trucs de sauvegarde manuelle pour les plus superstitieux.
> J'ai bon là ?


Toujours en Mac OS étendu journalisé et schéma GUID, 
ce ne sera pas mal,
à la condition de désactiver TM dans ta partition Lion.


----------



## big41 (12 Août 2011)

Merki beaucoup


----------



## kaos (12 Août 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Time Machine ne concerne que les Mac sous Leopard et Snow Leopard en HFS+ journalisé, jusqu'à nouvel ordre. Donc pour sauvegarder sous Windows il va te falloir tout autre chose : question hors sujet autrement dit



Je me suis mal exprimé pardon  , je suis sous mac depuis un bon moment , j'ai un macbook pro i5 sous SL peut etre lion bientot je sais pas ... bref , et je voudrais utiliser un Home serveur PC pour l'utiliser comme sauvegarde TM .

d'apres mes recherches, laisser window n'est pas top car il faut un logiciel supp pour qu'il accepte le hfs , je compte me tourner vers Freenas , je voulais au cas ou rentrer en contact avec une personne faisant un peu la même chose ...


----------



## rouliofr (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour, étant sous mac depuis 3ans, je n'ai pas eu envie de lâcher la pomme et j'ai donc acheté un macbook air 13" 256Gb pour mes études. Il va arriver dans une petite semaine selon le store. Voilà ma question : est-il possible de démarrer mon nouveau mac sous OSX Lion avec une sauvegarde Time Machine d'un iMac sous OSX Léopard (non pas snow Léopard) ? 
Si oui, comment faire ? merci !


----------



## big41 (12 Août 2011)

rouliofr a dit:


> Bonjour, étant sous mac depuis 3ans, je n'ai pas eu envie de lâcher la pomme et j'ai donc acheté un macbook air 13" 256Gb pour mes études. Il va arriver dans une petite semaine selon le store. Voilà ma question : est-il possible de démarrer mon nouveau mac sous OSX Lion avec une sauvegarde Time Machine d'un iMac sous OSX Léopard (non pas snow Léopard) ?
> Si oui, comment faire ? merci !



Je serais tenté de te dire non car déjà une sauvegarde TM faite sous SL ne le permet pas (enfin moi je n'y suis jamais arrivé)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Août 2011)

rouliofr a dit:


> Bonjour, étant sous mac depuis 3ans, je n'ai pas eu envie de lâcher la pomme et j'ai donc acheté un macbook air 13" 256Gb pour mes études. Il va arriver dans une petite semaine selon le store. Voilà ma question : est-il possible de démarrer mon nouveau mac sous OSX Lion avec une sauvegarde Time Machine d'un iMac sous OSX Léopard (non pas snow Léopard) ?
> Si oui, comment faire ? merci !


Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,

Tu peux récupérer toutes tes données Time Machine Leopard sur ton nouveau Lion : la seule condition est d'avoir mis à jour l'Assistant de Migration de ton Leopard 10.5.8 (par le menu &#63743.

Au premier démarrage de Lion, tu choisiras ta langue puis ton clavier, puis une fenêtre te demandera si tu veux migrer des données à partir d'une archive Time Machine : sélectionne ta sauvegarde Leopard, et coche toutes les données.

À la première connexion à ton Compte, désactive tout de suite Time Machine dans ses Préférences Système, le temps que tu sois sûr d'avoir tout bien récupéré, et que Spotlight réindexe tout ton nouveau Mac.

Au premier lancement d'une sauvegarde TM (= quand tu auras réactivé TM), une fenêtre devrait te demander si tu veux poursuivre tes sauvegardes sur le même Disque et dans la même archive que sous Leopard.

C'est simple : c'est Mac.


----------



## big41 (12 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,
> 
> Tu peux récupérer toutes tes données Time Machine Leopard sur ton nouveau Lion : la seule condition est d'avoir mis à jour l'Assistant de Migration de ton Leopard 10.5.8 (par le menu &#63743.
> 
> ...









T'es trop trop fort François, je vais noter tout ça car j'ai fait clean instal sous SL et à chaque fois que je voulais connecté TM ça voulais pas.
Bref, merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> j'ai fait clean instal sous SL et à chaque fois que je voulais connecté TM ça voulais pas.


Les problèmes commencent quand on rate le premier démarrage, la première connexion, ou la première sauvegarde : là, c'est galère. C'est Mac, aussi


----------



## big41 (12 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Les problèmes commencent quand on rate le premier démarrage, la première connexion, ou la première sauvegarde : là, c'est galère. C'est Mac, aussi


Ah ben voilà


----------



## peter mc callaway (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai parcouru les dernières pages de ce topic pour voir s'il n'y avait pas la réponse à ma question, mais je n'ai pas trouvé.

Depuis mon passage sur Lion, la première sauvegarde incrémentale à été galère, si bien que j'ai du rebrancher provisoirement Time Capsule avec le câble ethernet, mais le soucis c'est qu'une fois la sauvegarde terminée, Time Capsule ne s'éjecte plus automatiquement.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Août 2011)

peter mc callaway a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai parcouru les dernières pages de ce topic pour voir s'il n'y avait pas la réponse à ma question, mais je n'ai pas trouvé.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Tu aurais dû parcourir le sujet http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-lion-789142.html : 
tu y aurais peut-être trouvé que Spotlight réindexe la Capsule après la mise à niveau vers Lion,
 ce qui empêche un long moment la Capsule d'être éjectée (= le temps de réindexer toute la sauvegarde Snow Leopard !),

et tu y aurais aussi lu que la première sauvegarde incrémentale est particulièrement longue (= le temps que TM réindexe le nouveau Système face à la sauvegarde de l'ancien).


----------



## peter mc callaway (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour François,

merci pour la réponse. J'ai vu le sujet entre temps.


----------



## rouliofr (13 Août 2011)

merci François ! donc en gros si mon mac est à jour, ça roule quoi ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Août 2011)

rouliofr a dit:


> merci François ! donc en gros si mon mac est à jour, ça roule quoi ?


Ça devrait rouler, 
surtout si tu ne rates pas les étapes fatidiques.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Août 2011)

GuillaumeTell a dit:


> Ouaip... Sans succès. Le compte est toujours là.
> 
> J'ai remarqué aussi que lorsque j'ouvre la session que je veux supprimer, que je vais dans _Préférences système, Utilisateurs et groupes_ et que je "clique" sur le cadenas pour modifier les paramètres, mon nom d'administrateur et mot de passe ne fonctionnent pas alors que je suis sûr de moi.
> 
> ...


Oui, c'est un problème Lion, avec les comptes importés par Assistant de Migration/Réglages et qui ont pu être renommés.

Apple donne aujourd'hui la solution là = http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3981


----------



## mackoob (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai 1 observation et 1 question concernant la sauvegarde TM de mon MacBook Pro sur un NAS Synology.

*Observation :*

Hier j'ai changé le nom de ma Maison (en la renommant simplement de majuscules en minuscules > cf topic ICI pour la procédure). Eh bien depuis, l'univers TM ne remonte dans le temps qu'à partir du moment où j'ai renommé ma Maison, c'est à dire hier. Pas de souci, car je n'ai aucune perte de données, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi TM ne peut plus aller au-delà ??? :mouais:

*Question :*

Cette question va vous paraître peut-être triviale mais je me lance quand même.

Admettons que depuis 6 mois je sauvegarde normalement sur TM avec des sauvegardes incrémentales. Lorsque je vérifie la taille du dossier cible de sauvegarde TM du NAS j'ai 150 Go.

Cependant aujourd'hui le HD de mon MacBook Pro fait tout au plus 50Go (sans certains dossiers Photos que j'exclue sciemment de la sauvegarde TM) et tout ce contenu (hors Photos!) me va 

La question est la suivante : *puis-je effacer tout bonnement le fichier de sauvegarde du dossier cible mon NAS et "recommencer de zéro" une nouvelle sauvegarde TM dans ce même dossier sans impact négatif ?*

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## iDomi (21 Août 2011)

Mise a part bien sur que tu va perdre toutes tes anciennes sauvegardes , oui tu peux tout éffacer et recommencer 

Mais soit bien sur d'avoirs toutes les données que tu souhaite garder sur ton Mac


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Août 2011)

mackoob a dit:


> Hier j'ai changé le nom de ma Maison (en la renommant simplement de majuscules en minuscules > cf topic ICI pour la procédure). Eh bien depuis, l'univers TM ne remonte dans le temps qu'à partir du moment où j'ai renommé ma Maison, c'est à dire hier. Pas de souci, car je n'ai aucune perte de données, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi TM ne peut plus aller au-delà ??? :mouais:


Si tu as changé le nom de ta Maison, tu ne peux plus naviguer que dans une Maison à la fois : ou l'ancienne, ou la nouvelle
= entre dans l'espace intergalactique à partir du dossier Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs, et remonte le temps.



mackoob a dit:


> puis-je effacer tout bonnement le fichier de sauvegarde du dossier cible mon NAS et "recommencer de zéro" une nouvelle sauvegarde TM dans ce même dossier sans impact négatif ?


Tu ne pourras pas repartir de zéro dans "ce même dossier" : il te faut effacer le "dossier" complet
= tu désactives TM, tu trouves l'image-disque .sparsebundle dans le NAS, tu la démontes avec Utilitaire de Disque, et tu la mets à la Corbeille,
puis tu reparamètres Time Machine dans ses Préférences Système.

Mais 150 Go de sauvegardes pour 50 Go de données en 6 mois, c'est trop 
= tu dois sauvegarder des choses inutiles : TimeTracker t'aiderait à savoir ce qui remplit autant et aussi vite tes sauvegardes (sois patient quand tu le lanceras : c'est un gratuiciel un peu long à la détente).


----------



## Marak (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre pour un part un soucis un peu particulier.

J'ai une clean install de Lion sur un SSD 160Go Vertex 2 dans un MBP 15" i5 de 2010. Je fais ma sauvegarde Time Machine Sur mon NAS Synology en firmware 3.2beta (compatible Lion).

La sauvegarde s'exécute de manière automatique toutes les deux heures il me semble. Seulement depuis quelques jours je rencontre ce soucis:

Bien que n'aillant quasiment rien effectué sur le MBP, TM va exécuter de manière systématique une sauvegarde entre 600Mo et 700Mo toutes les heures, ce qui est tout simplement énorme et selon moi consécutif à un bug.

Pensant que ma sauvegarde pouvait être corrompue, j'ai supprimé tout mon historique de sauvegarde pour recommencer une sauvegarde complète propre, et le problème reste identique. 

Je n'ai jamais rencontré aucun soucis similaire sur SL.

Je fais appel à vos connaissances pour me dépatouiller de ce soucis 

Merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Août 2011)

Marak a dit:


> Bien que n'aillant quasiment rien effectué sur le MBP, TM va exécuter de manière systématique une sauvegarde entre 600Mo et 700Mo toutes les heures, ce qui est tout simplement énorme et selon moi consécutif à un bug.


Bonjour,

Ce n'est vraisemblablement pas un bug, 
mais un paquet qui est sauvegardé à chaque fois : un utilitaire dirait lequel (= TimeTracker un peu lent mais gratuit, ou BackupLoupe).


----------



## Marak (21 Août 2011)

Merci je vais regarder de ce côté là.

Edit: J'ai utilisé BackupLoupe et j'ai constaté que c'était mon répertoire Dropbox qui était sauvegardé entièrement de manière systématique sans que j'en connaisse la raison. Toujours est-il qu'en attendant de trouver une solution j'ai exclu le répertoire Dropbox de la sauvegarde TM.

Merci pour ces conseils.


----------



## mackoob (22 Août 2011)

Merci iDomi et FrançoisMacG pour vos réponses claires et précises


----------



## koichi (22 Août 2011)

Hello,

Je tente d'utiliser la fonction TimeMachine proposé par lion server.
Histoire de situer les choses voici mes configu. :
- MacMini avec Lion Server, disque externe My Book Studio lx en firewire
- MacPro sous Lion
- iMac sous Snow Leopard
- Airport Extreme

Cela fonctionne bien avec mon iMac sous snow leopard.
Le problème viens du coté du MacPro sous lion.
Lorsque je paramètre TimeMachine sous lion (MacPro), il trouve le volume backup, accepte mon ID pour se connecter, bref tout est OK
C'est lorsque la sauvegarde se lance, qu'il refuse de monter le volume Backup du serveur pour effectuer la sauvegarde.
Et pourtant j'arrive à accéder au volume Backup par le finder.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## jbdw21 (23 Août 2011)

jbdw21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens vous demander de l'aide car j'ai un problème récurent avec Time  Machine qui devient agaçant à la longue. J'ai souvent le message  "Erreur lors de la création du dossier de sauvegarde" mais ce message  vient après quelques sauvegardes réussies puis ce message revient à  intervalle régulier. Après un tour dans la console voici ce qui est dit :
> 27/07/11 16:21:35,054 com.apple.backupd: Backing up to: /Volumes/Backup/Backups.backupdb
> ...



Personne pour m'aider avec mon petit problème, please


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Août 2011)

jbdw21 a dit:


> Personne pour m'aider avec mon petit problème, please



Je te réponds là où tu as commencé  = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/prob...reur-creation-dossier-779182.html#post9454032


----------



## mackoob (24 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème avec avec TimeTracker dont je commençais à peine à apprécier les super fonctionnalités.

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fabriqué mais maintenant lorsque j'essaie d'ouvrir le logiciel, j'ai un 1er message d'erreur qui dit : 

"*The operation couldnt be completed. Couldn't find the Time Machine backup drive. Make sure that it is connected to your Mac, or, if it is a Time Capsule, that it is within signal range*"

Ok... 

J'essaie alors d'entrer/sortir dans l'espace intergalactique de Time Machine ceci afin de provoquer le montage du disque des "Copies de Sauvegardes TM" qui contient le dossier Backups.backupdb, mais là encore un nouveau message d'erreur en essayant d'ouvrir TimeTracker : 

"*The file time_machine couldnt be opened because you dont have permission to view it. To view or change permissions, select the item in the Finder and choose File > Get Info.*"

Pour info, le dossier "*time_machine*" est le dossier cible de sauvegarde TM sur mon NAS

Là je ne sais plus quoi faire. Du coup j'ai essayer de :

- "jeter" TimeTracker à la corbeille, le re-télécharger et le ré-installer 
- réparer les permissions de mon Macintosh HD

...mais rien n'y fait, toujours les même messages d'erreur...

Si quelqu'un connait l'astuce pour se sortir de ce faux-pas, je lui en serais reconnaissant !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Août 2011)

Il faut que la Capsule soit montée et connectée, 
mais que l'application Time Machine ne fonctionne pas (= pas de sauvegarde en cours, ni de navigation dans l'espace intergalactique).


J'avais corrompu le Cache de Time Tracker en lançant TT sans avoir connecté ma partition de sauvegarde :
 je m'en suis sorti en mettant à la Corbeille Caches>_com.charlessoft.TimeTracker_  et  Préférences>_com.charlessoft.TimeTracker.plist_.
Essaie.


----------



## big41 (25 Août 2011)

Après 10 jours de vacances avec le MBP que je démarrais pour décharger photos et vidéo plus regarder un film de temps à autre le soir, je suis revenu avec 32Go de copies 
Sur mon SSD de 256Go ça fait tout de même 1/8 du disque cannibalisé et ce n'est pas fini.

Je vais voir avec un logiciel comme "time machine editor" ou autre pour ne faire des sauvegarde que lorsque le DDE est connecté


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> 32Go de copies


Les Copies, c'est ce qu'on appelle les sauvegardes locales de Lion (local snapshots).

Dans ce sujet-là = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-lion-789142.html
tu retrouveras la recette pour les désactiver, et quelques renseignements sur leur fonctionnement.


----------



## big41 (25 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Les Copies, c'est ce qu'on appelle les sauvegardes locales de Lion (local snapshots).
> 
> Dans ce sujet-là = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-lion-789142.html
> tu retrouveras la recette pour les désactiver, et quelques renseignements sur leur fonctionnement.


Euh oui je sais François, j'ai déjà bien suivis tes explications 
C'est juste que c'est gonflant ces Go qui partent à volo sans que l'on y puisse rien (enfin sans bidouiller quoi).


----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> C'est juste que c'est gonflant ces Go qui partent à *volo* sans que l'on y puisse rien (enfin sans bidouiller quoi).


Vau-l'eau is better


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Je vais voir avec un logiciel comme "time machine editor" ou autre pour ne faire des sauvegarde que lorsque le DDE est connecté


Le plus simple est de simplement penser à désactiver Time Machine dans ses Préférences Système quand tu pars en week-end ou en vacances, 
ou de passer une fois pour toutes la commande magique dans le Terminal.

Si tu veux juste râler, va plutôt (à vélo  ) dans le sujet dédié aux récriminations   =  http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/vos-premieres-impressions-sur-lion-bugs-problemes-etc-762742.html


----------



## big41 (25 Août 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Vau-l'eau is better




Euh voui j'ai tapé un peu vite :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le plus simple est de simplement penser à désactiver Time Machine dans ses Préférences Système quand tu pars en week-end ou en vacances,
> ou de passer une fois pour toutes la commande magique dans le Terminal.
> 
> Si tu veux juste râler, va plutôt (à vélo  ) dans le sujet dédié aux récriminations   =  http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/vos-premieres-impressions-sur-lion-bugs-problemes-etc-762742.html




Ben j'y contribue grandement à ce sujet avec mes râlements


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Août 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Ben j'y contribue grandement à ce sujet avec mes râlements


Agonis, mais n'agonise quand même pas !


----------



## mackoob (25 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il faut que la Capsule soit montée et connectée,
> mais que l'application Time Machine ne fonctionne pas (= pas de sauvegarde en cours, ni de navigation dans l'espace intergalactique).
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour ce tips.

J'ai supprimé ces fichiers (Maison>Caches>_com.charlessoft.TimeTracker _*ET*_ Maison> _Préférences>_com.charlessoft.TimeTracker.plist__)_ comme expliqué mais rien à faire. 

TT s'ouvre une fois en me demande si je veux charger automatiquement les Sauvergardes, puis recommence avec le message : "*The file time_machine couldnt be opened because  you dont have permission to view it. To view or change permissions,  select the item in the Finder and choose File > Get Info.*"

J'essaie de monter la Capsule dans l'Utilitaire de disque pour y faire une réparation et j'essaie de nouveau pour voir si il y a du nouveau 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------

Pas mieux


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Août 2011)

Tu peux envoyer un mail au développeur de Time Tracker : l'adresse est en bas de la page d'acceuil.

En attendant sa réponse, tu peux aussi regarder les permissions de la Capsule (Cmd-i), 
et peut-être vérifier que tu ne l'as pas exclue dans (Confidentialité des Préférences Système de) Spotlight. :hein:


Ou alors, tu peux essayer BackupLoupe (5$, http://soma-zone.com/BackupLoupe/ ).


----------



## mackoob (26 Août 2011)

Ok mail envoyé à l'éditeur, on verra bien

J'ai pu télécharger gratuitement BackUpLoupe... bizarre, on verra bien si le logiciel me demande un fee ultérieurement, mais j'ai bien la dernière version à jour : v2.1.5 (358)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2011)

Bon, on va peut-être enfin savoir ce que contiennent tes 150 Go de sauvegardes !


----------



## big41 (26 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Agonis, mais n'agonise quand même pas !


----------



## guigui_41 (26 Août 2011)

Salut, 

Je viens de changer de disque dur sur mon MacBook Pro et j'ai réalisé une sauvegarde Time Machine complète de mon ancien disque dur.
Cependant je n'ai pas réussi à migrer ses données sur le nouveau. J'aimerais remplacer les informations actuelles qui sont sur mon nouveau disque par celle de l'ancien mais il est indiqué (dans assistant migration) : 

" impossible de remplacer le compte utilisateur connecté. pour remplacer ce compte créez un autre compte et exécutez assistant migration " 






Que signifie créer un nouveau compte et comment faire ?
Faut-il utiliser " Utilitaire de disques " plutôt ? 

Merci


----------



## iDomi (26 Août 2011)

Preférence système > Utilisateur et groupes

tu creer un autre compte Admin provisoire tu redémarre sur ce nouveau compte


----------



## guigui_41 (26 Août 2011)

iDomi a dit:


> Preférence système > Utilisateur et groupes
> 
> tu creer un autre compte Admin provisoire tu redémarre sur ce nouveau compte



Merci, je suis sur la bonne voie.
Par contre j'ai mis à jour OS X.6.8 mais l'icône affiche un gros point d'interrogation dans le dock et impossible de l'ouvrir, que faire ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2011)

Redémarre sur le DVD d'install de 10.6,
va dans son Utilitaire de Disque (en haut de l'écran de la deuxième page > _Utilitaires_),
_répare le disque_ interne (= Macintosh HD).

Ensuite, quitte l'utilitaire de disque et redémarre sur Macintosh HD.

Si ça ne marche pas, essaie un démarrage en mode Alt, 
ou encore, fais un reset de PRAM.


(ce n'est pas le Dock, c'est l'écran qu'on voit avant la connexion à la fenêtre de login  )


----------



## guigui_41 (26 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Redémarre sur le DVD d'install de 10.6,
> va dans son Utilitaire de Disque (en haut de l'écran de la deuxième page > _Utilitaires_),
> _répare le disque_ interne (= Macintosh HD).
> 
> ...



le problème est du à quoi en fait ? en réparant le disque je vais perdre des données ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2011)

C'est parce que le gestionnaire de démarrage a "oublié" qu'il devait démarrer sur Macintosh HD,

ou parce que le Disque interne est malade (et on le répare),
ou parce que les Préférences Système de Démarrage ont changé (et on réintialise la PRAM et on reparamètre les Préfs Système ; Alt permet de contourner le problème le temps d'aller dans Préfs Système).


_Réparer le Disque_ répare les liens entre les fichiers, sans effacer aucune de tes données : ça répare des fichiers invisibles auxquels tu n'as pas accès.
C'est à peu près aussi anodin que de réparer les permissions.

On conseille de _Vérifier le Disque_ interne tous les un à deux mois, systématiquement, et de Réparer à la moindre anomalie : ça peut éviter de gros crashs un peu plus tard.


----------



## mackoob (26 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu peux envoyer un mail au développeur de Time Tracker : l'adresse est en bas de la page d'acceuil.
> 
> En attendant sa réponse, tu peux aussi regarder les permissions de la Capsule (Cmd-i),
> et peut-être vérifier que tu ne l'as pas exclue dans (Confidentialité des Préférences Système de) Spotlight. :hein:
> ...


Mail envoyé à Charlessoft. Réponse de l'éditeur : "This is a known issue, and is being worked on. Thanks for the report!"

Je me suis donc rabattu sur BackupLoupe, et j'en suis...super content ! L'interface est encore plus soignée que Time Tracker. 

Attention tout de même à 2 choses (je me suis fait avoir plusieurs fois) : 

- si une sauvegarde de Time Machine n'est pas lancée, et que le disque "Copies de sauvegardes TM" n'apparait pas dans la barre latérale gauche du Finder : aller directement dans le dossier cible de sauvegarde et double-cliquer sur le fichier_ "*[nom-ordinateur].sparsebundle*_" afin de pouvoir utiliser au mieux BackupLoupe

- avant de lancer une sauvergarde TM, bien pense à démonter le le disque "Copies de sauvegardes TM" et arrêter l'utilisation de BackupLoupe, sinon la sauvegarde risque de buguer avec l'échec de la mise à disposition du disque.

Je recommande vraiment ce soft, facile d'utilisation et très instructif sur ce que l'on sauvegarde tout compte fait


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Août 2011)

mackoob a dit:


> ce soft, facile d'utilisation et très instructif sur ce que l'on sauvegarde tout compte fait


Et sur les 150 Go ?


----------



## mackoob (27 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et sur les 150 Go ?


Pas d'info de ce côté-là car j'ai réinitialisé l'intégralité de la sauvegarde Time Machine comme tu me l'as expliqué très clairement plus haut dans le thead #3369.

Cependant, chose intéressante depuis 2 jours : je me suis créé une machine virtuelle Ubuntu sous VirtualBox et le fichier .vdi génère logiquement une nouvelle sauvegarde de Time Machine à chaque fois que je me connecte sur la VM, que je travaille dessus et donc que je modifie ce .vdi

Jusque là c'est normal, mais j'ai comme l'impression que la sauvegarde n'est pas incrémentale et que le .vdi est sauvegardé dans son intégralité à chaque fois : 4Go environ actuellement... Pas très intéressant 

J'attends la fin de la sauvegarde TM, je BackupLoupe tout ce p'tit monde et je reviens aux nouvelles !


----------



## laurrent-m (27 Août 2011)

Salut je viens de passer sur Lion et je ne comprend pas très bien Time machine

Avant je faisait des sauvegardes quand mon disque dur externe est branché (normal) et ça s'arrêter la, time machine me demandais rien.

Maintenant je fais ma sauvegarde, je débranche mon DD et quelques heures après apparais le point d'exclamation, me signalant que la sauvegarde est retardée. Dans les réglages comme vous le voyez sur la photo je ne vois pas la phrase complète.

Merci

je suis peut être allé un peu vite en besogne je  viens de voir l'autre catégorie time machine lion


----------



## mackoob (27 Août 2011)

mackoob a dit:


> Cependant, chose intéressante depuis 2 jours : je me suis créé une machine virtuelle Ubuntu sous VirtualBox et le fichier .vdi génère logiquement une nouvelle sauvegarde de Time Machine à chaque fois que je me connecte sur la VM, que je travaille dessus et donc que je modifie ce .vdi
> 
> Jusque là c'est normal, mais j'ai comme l'impression que la sauvegarde n'est pas incrémentale et que le .vdi est sauvegardé dans son intégralité à chaque fois : 4Go environ actuellement... Pas très intéressant
> 
> J'attends la fin de la sauvegarde TM, je BackupLoupe tout ce p'tit monde et je reviens aux nouvelles !


C'est bien ce que je redoutais, le fichier .vdi est intégralement re-sauvergadé... xGo + xGo + xGo... ça va faire beaucoup à la longue :hein:

Avez-vous le même comportement sur la sauvegarde de vos VM sur Time Machine ?
Il va sûrement falloir que je l'exclue de la sauvegarde TM


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Août 2011)

mackoob a dit:


> une machine virtuelle Ubuntu sous VirtualBox et le fichier .vdi génère logiquement une nouvelle sauvegarde de Time Machine à chaque fois que je me connecte sur la VM, que je travaille dessus et donc que je modifie ce .vdi
> 
> Jusque là c'est normal, mais j'ai comme l'impression que la sauvegarde n'est pas incrémentale et que le .vdi est sauvegardé dans son intégralité à chaque fois : 4Go environ actuellement... Pas très intéressant


Habituellement, on place les machines virtuelles dans les Exclusions des Préf Système de TM pour éviter ces sauvegardes intégrales de 4 Go à chaque modification du vdi.


----------



## mackoob (27 Août 2011)

Message reçu, c'est tout à fait logique


----------



## ascud13 (28 Août 2011)

_


David_b a dit:



			plus tu as de place sur le disque de sauvegarde, plus tu peux conserver d'anciennes versions de tes fichiers. Du moins je l'espère 

En ce qui me concerne, TM ne remplacera sans doute pas pas CCC (ou SuperDuper, dans mon cas
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


David_b a dit:


> _), c'est en plus._




_En ce qui me concerne, TM ne remplacera sans doute pas pas CCC (ou SuperDuper, dans mon cas _ _), c'est en plus.[/QUOTE]_

Bonjour
Nouveau sur iMac j'ai récupéré toutes mes anciennes données du PowerMac G5.
Aujourd'hui j'ai fait une sauvegarde sur Disc externe Lacie 1T avec Time Machine (2h)
Puis, pour davantage de sécurité, j'ai fait une 2ème sauvegarde sur disc  externe Samsung 1T avec CCC. Le but dans ce cas était d'avoir un disc  ext rebootable.

Dans les deux disques j'ai copié la totalité de mon HD de iMac.

- Ai-je raison ou tort de faire ainsi ?
- La sauvegarde avec CCC ne m'a pas signalé "le volume sera démarrable"  je ne sais pas pourquoi ? Est-ce que CCC ne le fait pas dans certains  cas ? par exemple si on y met aussi des données ? Comment savoir si le  reboot fonctionnerait en cas de nécessité ? 
Si c'est OK, je débranche le Samsung et je laisse Lacie tourner avec time machine

Dites-moi si là, je suis bon ?  Merci


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2011)

Ce que tu as fait m'apparait bien, à savoir :

1) une sauvegarde TM (n'oublie pas de brancher régulièrement ton disque dur TM sur ton iMac, voire de le laisser allumé dès que tu allumes ton Mac, c'est l'intérêt de TM),

2) suive d'un clone.
Pour vérifier que ton clone est bootable, au choix Préférences système / démarrage et là tu indiques ton clone comme disque de démarrage et tu redémarres. Ou alors tu redémarres avec la touche alt enfoncée ce que te permet de choisir le volume sur lequel tu veux démarrer.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2011)

ascud13 a dit:


> - La sauvegarde avec CCC ne m'a pas signalé "le volume sera démarrable"  je ne sais pas pourquoi ?


Les dernières versions de CCC ne l'indiquent plus : 
ou tu clones aussi le Système et ce sera bootable (cf les Préf Système de Démarrage), 
ou tu ne clones que des dossiers perso et cela ne pourra pas être bootable.

Mr Bombich s'en explique quelque part sur son site.


----------



## nicodesh (28 Août 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde ! Alors voilà : Je reçois mon MBP (qui sera mon premier mac  ) dans quelques jours et je commence à m'intéresser à Time Machine.

J'ai 4 questions assez simples :

- Time Machine sauvegarde par défaut l'ensemble des fichiers. Ok. Mais est-ce qu'il fait carrément un clone de son disque dur (Donc réutilisable pour booter par exemple) ?

- Quelle gueule ont les fichiers sur le DDE ? C'est exploitable en l'explorant de manière "classique" ? Il s'agit d'un simple dossier "Time Machine" avec l'ensemble des fichiers en partant de la racine ?

- Dans quelle mesure est géré le versioning ?

- Est-ce que le DDE sur lequel sont effectuées les sauvegardes Time Machine reste utilisable normalement en parallèle ?

Merci pour ceux qui auront pris le temps de me lire et de m'aider !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Tu n'as pas cherché beaucoup :
- le b-a-ba de Time Machine = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1427?viewlocale=fr_FR
- il y a un sujet consacré à http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-lion-789142.html


La partition TM n'est pas bootable.
On y accède par l'espace intergalactique, et on évite d'y mettre les pattes via le Finder.
Les Versions ne sont pas sauvegardées : seules sont copiées les versions verrouillées ou enregistrées.
Dans un même disque externe, il est déconseillé de mettre une partition "active" à côté de celle de TM (en particulier, pas de clone !) : TM exige d'avoir le port du DDE à elle toute seule (et si on veut utiiser l'autre partition de façon intensive, il vaut désactiver TM pendant ce temps-là).


----------



## nicodesh (29 Août 2011)

Merci ! Désolé pour ma mauvaise recherche 

Par contre j'avais lu sur le site d'Apple qu'une Time Capsule pouvait rester utilisable comme un DDE classique en plus de sa synchro avec Time Machine ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2011)

Time Machine écrit une image-disque .sparsebundle dans la Capsule pour y faire ses sauvegardes : tout ce qui reste à côté de l'image-disque peut être utilisé à autre chose, oui.


----------



## big41 (4 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Avec l'onglet _Restaurer_ d'Utilitaire de Disque, c'est simple.
> 
> 
> Toujours en Mac OS étendu journalisé et schéma GUID,
> ...



Je déterre ce post car j'ai encore une question François.
Je viens d'acheter un DDE LaCie Rugged de 500Go.
Il me sert actuellement pour TM.
J'aimerais partitionner ce disque en deux partitions, une de 300GO pour TM et l'autre de 200Go pour faire un clone de mon SSD (de 256Go).
J'ai bien compris que TM n'aime pas partager son disque mais si j'ai bien tout compris il me suffit de désactiver TM quand je créé le clone puis de le faire chaque fois que je mettrais le clone à jour ?
Le reste du temps, je laisse TM en auto se démerdé de tout.
J'ai bon ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter un DDE LaCie Rugged de 500Go.
> Il me sert actuellement pour TM.
> J'aimerais partitionner ce disque en deux partitions, une de 300GO pour TM et l'autre de 200Go pour faire un clone de mon SSD (de 256Go).
> J'ai bien compris que TM n'aime pas partager son disque mais si j'ai bien tout compris il me suffit de désactiver TM quand je créé le clone puis de le faire chaque fois que je mettrais le clone à jour ?
> ...


Presque 

C'est le port que TM n'aime pas partager avec un logiciel de clonage (= la prise de sortie du Mac).
Chez moi, TM est désactivée quand je lance mon clone sur mon seul port Fire-Wire.

La partition TM doit faire 1,5 à 3 fois la taille des données à sauvegarder,
celle du clone doit faire un poil de plus que la taille des données à sauvegarder
= la taille du Mac n'est pas importante en elle-même.

Quand ton DDE grillera (et ça arrivera forcément un jour), tu perdras tes deux sauvegardes
= en gros, je ne partitionnerais pas l'actuel DDE : j'économiserais pour en acheter un autre pour le clone.


----------



## big41 (4 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Presque
> 
> C'est le port que TM n'aime pas partager avec un logiciel de clonage (= la prise de sortie du Mac).
> Chez moi, TM est désactivée quand je lance mon clone sur mon seul port Fire-Wire.
> ...



Ça confirme ce que je pensais, et c'est ce que je voulais faire, désactiver TM lorsque j'aurai lancer CCC.
Mais conseil retenu, j'ai créé un clone sur mon ancien disque de sauvegarde qui est le HDD d'origine du Mac.
Merci François


----------



## Nicosun (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème.

je suis sous Lion à jour.

j'ai une time capsule branchée en ethernet sur mon iMac, elle sert de réseau Wifi pour le Mac Book de ma femme et pour mes invités. 

Le wifi et internet fonctionne bien de partout par contre on me dis que la time capsule n'est pas configurée alors qu'avant elle faisait les sauvegardes sans problème. 

De plus le voyant est au vert, je ne comprends pas ce qu'il se passe car quand je veux la configurer elle ne s'affiche pas dans les onglets de configurations.

Si quelqu'un a une idée merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Tu as autorisé le Partage de fichiers dans les Préférences Système de ton Lion ?

Tu as essayé de débrancher l'Ethernet pour paramétrer la Capsule en Airport ?


----------



## tidave31 (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur OS X  Lion.

Dans l'optique de remplacer mon Imac, j'ai fait une sauvegarde de tout le système avec Time Machine.

Lorsque j'aurai mon nouvel Imac, il suffira d'utiliser l'appli de migration et de pointer sur Time machine pour récupérer toutes mes données?

Les applis achetés  sur le Mac App store fonctionneront toujours ?

 pour votre aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2011)

tidave31 a dit:


> Lorsque j'aurai mon nouvel Imac, il suffira d'utiliser l'appli de migration et de pointer sur Time machine pour récupérer toutes mes données?
> 
> Les applis achetés  sur le Mac App store fonctionneront toujours ?


Pour pinailler : ce n'est pas l'application _Assistant de Migration_ qui est enfouie dans ton dossier Utilitaires,

mais ce qu'on appelle improprement l'Assistant de Migration du processus de fin d'installation : 
il s'appelle en fait l'_Assistant de Réglages_, 
et présente les mêmes fenêtres à l'écran que l'Assistant de Migration 
mais survient à la fenêtre _Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?_ qui s'affiche au premier démarrage d'un nouveau Mac ou d'un nouveau Système.


Il te restaurera normalement sans problème et en une fois toutes tes données et applications personnelles.


----------



## tidave31 (8 Septembre 2011)

Ok, pas de soucis pour les applis alors


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2011)

Aucun souci,

d'autant que les applis du MAS peuvent être retéléchargées par son propriétaire autant de fois qu'il en a envie, pourvu qu'il se souvienne de son identifiant iTunesStore.


----------



## Nicosun (9 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu as autorisé le Partage de fichiers dans les Préférences Système de ton Lion ?
> 
> Tu as essayé de débrancher l'Ethernet pour paramétrer la Capsule en Airport ?



Vraiment c'est bizarre je vais regarder ça encore de plus prés car ma femme est en Lion 10.7.0 et moi en Lion 10.7.1 et elle cela fonctionne :mouais:


----------



## Nicosun (9 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG j'ai essayé ce que tu m'a dit mais rien n'y fait, par contre je me demande si je dois mettre à jour le mac de ma femme sous peine de perdre définitivement la connexion vers la time capsule.

Bref si vous avez une autre idée, merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2011)

Nicosun a dit:


> Bref si vous avez une autre idée, merci d'avance.


Apparemment, tu as plutôt un souci de configuration de ta Capsule, ou une perte de cette configuration, sous 10.7.1.

Je n'y connais pas grand chose en Capsule, alors je te renvoie au forum _Internet et réseau_ : là, il y aura des spécialistes.


----------



## ludo94 (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai installé une VM Ubuntu via VMWare pour mes sauvegardes Lion.
Après avoir réussi à configurer AFP (merci apple..) les sauvegardes se font.

Mais le problème est que je ne peux pas remonter dans le temps (cf les screens ci dessous) :









Cette Time Machine ne me sert donc à rien dans l'état.
Savais vous d'où pourrait venir le problème?

Merci d'avance pour de votre aide!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,



ludo94 a dit:


> J'ai installé une VM Ubuntu via VMWare pour mes sauvegardes Lion.


Et où se situe Time Machine là-dedans ?? 
(je suis à peu près aussi ignorant d'Ubuntu que familier de TM)


----------



## ludo94 (10 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Et où se situe Time Machine là-dedans ??
> (je suis à peu près aussi ignorant d'Ubuntu que familier de TM)



Mon ubuntu "remplace" une Time capsule ou bien un NAS et il tourne sur un serveur sur mon réseau. 

Toutes les heures TimeMachine fait sa sauvegarde mais si jessaie de restaurer un élément, je n'ai que la dernière sauvegarde de proposée. Du coup ca ne sert à rien.

Pourtant l'espace disponible sur mon ubuntu diminue à chaque sauvegarde.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2011)

Hormis Ubuntu, l'impossibilité de remonter le temps dans l'espace intergalactique vient souvent du fait qu'on se place mal avant d'entrer dans TM : 
la solution est de naviguer dans l'ordinateur (= le répertoire parent de Macintosh HD), ou à partir de la barre latérale de la fenêtre de Star Wars, ou en remontant la hiérarchie avec Cmd-clic sur l'intitulé de la fenêtre.


Après, Ubuntu, ça se paramètre, 
et ce que j'ai vu me montre qu'il faut penser à beaucoup de choses pour que ça fonctionne = http://blog.delacelle.com/post/2009...re-serveur-timecapsule-sous-debian-ou-ubuntu/


----------



## ludo94 (10 Septembre 2011)

Tout d'abord merci de ta réponse!

J'ai justement suivi ce tuto pour la configuration de mon Ubuntu en rajoutant la nouvelle version de Netatalk afin de rendre compatible avec lion. 
La sauvegarde fonctionne.

J'ai essayer de lancer TimeMachine depuis plusieurs dossiers sauvegardé mais le problème est toujours présent 

Et étant donné que je n'ai pas envi d'investir dans une Time Capsule, je crois que j'abandonnerai si ca ne fonctionne toujours pas :S

Merci encore


----------



## iDomi (10 Septembre 2011)

Et une Airport extrême , c'est un peu moins cher , tu y connecte le HDD que tu veux en USB , c'est ce que j'ai avec un Lacie 1 TO


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2011)

ludo94 a dit:


> La sauvegarde fonctionne.
> 
> J'ai essayer de lancer TimeMachine depuis plusieurs dossiers sauvegardé mais le problème est toujours présent


Si ton ubuntu apparaît sous la rubrique _Partagés_ dans la barre latérale du Finder, 
fais un double-clic dessus (et sur les dossiers qui apparaîtront à sa droite) 
jusqu'à localiser la .sparsebundle que tu monteras avec un dernier double-clic (pour obtenir enfin un Volume dans _Appareils_).

Là, c'est illustré (dans la zone rose), mais décrit en anglais = http://web.me.com/pondini/Time_Machine/E2.html


----------



## ludo94 (11 Septembre 2011)

J'ai bien essayé de faire ce que tu as dis mais ca ne fonctionne toujours pas.
En navigant manuellement dans la sauvegarde via le finder, tout est pourtant correct mais dès que je passe par TimeMachine, je n'ai que la dernière sauvegarde de disponible


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Septembre 2011)

ludo94 a dit:


> En navigant manuellement dans la sauvegarde via le finder, tout est pourtant correct mais dès que je passe par TimeMachine, je n'ai que la dernière sauvegarde de disponible


C'est un gag qu'on a quand on connecte en filaire une sauvegarde airport.

Mais sous Ubuntu, je ne sais pas.


----------



## ludo94 (11 Septembre 2011)

j'ai fais ma sauvegarde en wifi et je teste Time Machine en Wifi 

Bon je pense réinstaller Lion de toute facon histoire de partir d'un Mac propre.

Sinon autre question, ca veut dire quoi quand les sauvegardes disponible sont en rose/mauve?


----------



## big41 (11 Septembre 2011)

ludo94 a dit:


> j'ai fais ma sauvegarde en wifi et je teste Time Machine en Wifi
> 
> Bon je pense réinstaller Lion de toute facon histoire de partir d'un Mac propre.
> 
> Sinon autre question, ca veut dire quoi quand les sauvegardes disponible sont en rose/mauve?


En mauve ce sont les sauvegardes TM sur DDE, en blanc celles sur le DDI


----------



## ludo94 (11 Septembre 2011)

Désolé de mon ignorance mais ça veut dire quoi DDE DDI?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Septembre 2011)

Disque Dur Externe ou Interne. 

Mauve quand il y a une sauvegarde de l'élément affiché / rose quand il n'y en a pas.


----------



## ludo94 (11 Septembre 2011)

OK merci beaucoup!


----------



## chafpa (11 Septembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Disque Dur Externe ou Interne.
> 
> Mauve quand il y a une sauvegarde de l'élément affiché / rose quand il n'y en a pas.


Je vais me coucher moins idiot ce soir  .....


----------



## big41 (12 Septembre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Je vais me coucher moins idiot ce soir  .....



François est un puits de science 

C'est mon ami et c'est mon Maître,
C'est mon Maître et c'est mon ami,
Et aujourd'hui je peux me permettre,
De vous le présentez aussi...


----------



## ludo94 (14 Septembre 2011)

Je viens aux nouvelles 

Bon ça y est ça fonctionne! J'ai dû laisser mon MacBook 20min sur "l'espace" Time machine et mes sauvegardes sont enfin disponibles!!

Depuis, il me suffit d'attendre 2 secondes pour que les sauvegardes apparaissent


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2011)

ludo94 a dit:


> Depuis, il me suffit d'attendre 2 secondes pour que les sauvegardes apparaissent


 

Content pour toi (et les suivants).


----------



## morgane91 (24 Septembre 2011)

BONJOUR A TOUS,

j'ai un problème :

on m'a donner un imac g5, qi'il fallais formater car le mot d epasse de la session etais perdu
c'est ce que j'ai voulu faire avec un cd d'installation imac g5 originale!

quand je lance le dvd d'installation je choisi ma langue ensuite j'ai le message suivant : 
"bundled software ne peut pas etre installer sur cet ordinateur"

je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire pour que mon imac fonctionne

merci pour vos reponses

morgane


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour morgane,

Tu as posé ta question dans un sujet consacré à Time Machine, et pas à ton problème.

La réponse est : ton"cd d'installation imac g5 originale!" n'est pas le CD prévu pour installer sur ton iMac G5
= il va falloir t'en trouver un autre.


----------



## AikiMac (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant été récemment victime du décès du disque dur de mon iMac (merci l'Apple Care ), j'ai dû être dans l'obligation de récupérer mes données que j'avais fort heureusement sauvegardées via Time Machine sur ma Time Capsule.
Seulement, quand je suis entré dans l'espace pour restaurer mes données à une certaine date, la dernière sauvegarde accessible était celle du 26 mars 2010 
Pourtant les suivantes avaient l'air présentes jusqu'au 10 septembre dernier (la veille que mon HDD ne lâche) mais innaccessibles (graduations sur la barre du temps estompées/grisées).
Pour info, j'ai effectué toutes mes mises à jour après la clean install.
Voulant à tous prix ma dernière sauvegarde du 10 septembre, j'ai tenté une réparation disque via l'utilitaire de disque d'OSX (je suis sous Léopard), cette réparation a été interrompue avant la fin (mon fils...? ma femme...? je ne sais pas comment !).
Depuis, mon image sparsebundle refuse de monter et je ne parviens plus ni à entrer dans l'espace/temps ni à faire des sauvegardes en sélectionnant cette image.   
Voilà, je désespère de retrouver tous mes documents et surtout photos et vidéos...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Octobre 2011)

AikiMac a dit:


> la dernière sauvegarde accessible était celle du 26 mars 2010
> 
> cette réparation a été interrompue avant la fin (mon fils...? ma femme...? je ne sais pas comment !).
> Depuis, mon image sparsebundle refuse de monter


Bonjour,

Tu disais : jusqu'au cou 


Tu as essayé de recommencer la réparation de le sparsebundle ?


Pour retrouver mes anciennes sauvegardes :
j'aurais d'abord essayé le menu de Time Machine qui s'appelle _Parcourir d'autres disques Time Machine_,
et j'aurais essayé de me placer dans l'_Imac d'Aiki_ (= le dossier parent de _Macintosh HD_) dans l'espace intergalactique,.


----------



## Alu_Brossé (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aurai une petite question en tant que nouvel arrivant dans l'univers mac, est-ce que le/la Time Capsule peut-être utilisé(e) comme disque dur externe classique ?

Merci


----------



## big41 (2 Octobre 2011)

Alu_Brossé a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurai une petite question en tant que nouvel arrivant dans l'univers mac, est-ce que le/la Time Capsule peut-être utilisé(e) comme disque dur externe classique ?
> 
> Merci



Oui, mais Time Machine n'aime pas partager sa connexion (c'est ça François ?  ), alors il faut éviter de se servir de Time capsule pendant une sauvegarde.
Mais sinon ça doit fonctionner.


----------



## AikiMac (2 Octobre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu disais : jusqu'au cou&#8230;
> 
> ...



Salut FrançoisMacG,
Effectivement, j'ai essayé à nouveau une réparation, mais ni la vérification, ni la réparation ne sont accessibles...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Octobre 2011)

Oui, la Time Capsule est prévue pour contenir d'autres données que celles des sauvegardes TM.


Il faut éviter de mettre un clone sur le même Volume que la sauvegarde TM (ou, dit autrement, de cloner pendant que TM sauvegarde sur le même port).


----------



## Alu_Brossé (2 Octobre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponse Big41 et FrançoisMacG ! 
(j'essaye de me renseigner au maximum car ce n'est pas évident pour le non initié de choisir le "bon Mac" avec les bonnes options et les bons accessoires)


----------



## AikiMac (2 Octobre 2011)

AikiMac a dit:


> Salut FrançoisMacG,
> Effectivement, j'ai essayé à nouveau une réparation, mais ni la vérification, ni la réparation ne sont accessibles...



Une autre idée...? 

Une autre question ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Octobre 2011)

Juste des questions :

- que dit Utilitaire de Disque en bas de sa fenêtre (format, taille des données, ) ?

- as-tu essayé de monter la sparsebundle avec Utilitaire de Disque avant de vérifier/réparer ?

- tu n'as pas le logiciel DiskWarrior ?


----------



## AikiMac (3 Octobre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Juste des questions :
> 
> - que dit Utilitaire de Disque en bas de sa fenêtre (format, taille des données, ) ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour à toi FrançoisMacG 
Merci de m'accorder de ton temps,
Pour ta première question une belle capture vaut mieux qu'un long discours :





Bon... C'est nouveau, au début il était écrit : "non monté" et "taille : 273 (environ) octets". Et j'ai lancé la vérif du disque... Du coup le _Backup of iMac de..._ est apparu dans la colonne de l'utilitaire mais n'apparaît pas sur le bureau ou dans la colonne gauche du finder.
Ca fait presque une heure maintenant que l'utilitaire pédale dans l'état que tu peux voir sur la capture. Impossible à arrêter sinon en quittant l'utilitaire mais un message d'avertissement apparaît : "_... Quitter lapplication maintenant risque de rendre le disque non opérationnel._" Donc j'ose pas :rose:
Sinon pour la taille du .sparsebundle, le finder me la donne quand je vais sur la Time Capsule : 372 Go et des poussières.

Pour la deuxième question : oui, j'ai essayé de la monter avac l'utilitaire de disque mais là aussi chou blanc !!!

Et pour finir, non je n'ai pas DiskWarrior. Pourrait-il m'être utile ? Est-ce un freeware ou faut-il que je fasse un emprunt pour l'acquérir ???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour AikiMac,

Ton site d'hébergement de photos est pourri de pubs et fenêtres surgissantes&#8230; :hein:


As-tu reparamétré TM dans ses Préférences Système ?

As-tu reparamétré la Capsule dans Utilitaire Airport ?

As-tu renommé ton Mac (du même intitulé qu'avant) dans les Préférences Système de Partage ?


DiskWarrior s'achète une centaine de $.


----------



## AikiMac (3 Octobre 2011)

Désolé pour mon hégerbeur d'image... :rose: 
Du nouveau... Comme dit dans mon post précédent, le "_Backup de iMac de ..._" s'est apparemment monté dans la colonne de gauche de l'utilitaire (mais toujours pas dans le finder!) et j'ai pu lancer une réparation de disque dessus. 
Par contre ce qui me fait peur c'est qu'il est considéré comme non monté dans le descriptif en bas de l'utilitaire de disque. 
Voilà ce que j'ai (encore désolé pour le site pourri !) :





Je vais le laisser faire (sauf avis contraire de ta part) car je pense que 372 Go à réparer ça ne prend pas 10 minutes et même les 2 heures de durée estimée sur la capture viennent de se transformer en 12 heures alors que je tape ce post !!!
Wait and see... 

J'ai bien reparamétré TM ainsi que ma Time Capsule dans les préférences système et l'utilitaire Airport.
Par contre le renommage du Mac je pense avoir dû changer car je ne me rappelle plus de comment je l'avais baptisé... 
Si la sauvegarde TM prend le nom du Mac alors c'était "_iMac de Virginie *&* Sébastien_" alors que maintenant c'est "_iMac de Virginie *et* Sébastien_".
Est-ce un motif de dysfonctionnement ? Si oui, dois-je le renommer par le partage des préférences système ?

Pour Diskwarrior, ça me fait quand même un peu cher, mais mes données perdues les valent largement !!!

Encore merci pour ton aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Octobre 2011)

Ton hébergeur est plus discret ce matin. 
Il y a aussi celui-ci : http://www.imageshack.us/


Un disque est forcément démonté quand il est en cours de vérification/réparation.

Tu en as pour quelques heures à attendre : wait and see. 

Si la réparation ne donne rien, renomme ton Mac avec "&" : ça pourrait aussi être la solution.

DiskWarrior n'est pas forcément la panacée = il aurait été mieux qu'Utilitaire de Disque si tu en avais été le propriétaire, mais ça ne veut pas dire que tu doives l'acheter tout de suite.


----------



## AikiMac (4 Octobre 2011)

Salut à toi FrançoisMacG,
merci pour le lien du site, ça m'évitera d'agresser des gens comme toi involontairement :rateau:

Effectivement, on arrive bientôt à 24 heures de réparation et ça n'a pas l'air encore fini mais ça a quand même bien progressé, il reste à peu près un quart de la barre de progression et il m'indique 6 heures restantes (mais le temps restant est sans arrêt réévalué). 

Déjà, j'espère parvenir à rentrer à nouveau dans l'espace; et le summum serait de récupérer mes données du 10 septembre dernier !!! 

Merci. Je te tiens au courant de l'évolution de la chose.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Octobre 2011)

AikiMac a dit:


> on arrive bientôt à 24 heures de réparation et ça n'a pas l'air encore fini mais ça a quand même bien progressé, il reste à peu près un quart de la barre de progression et il m'indique 6 heures restantes (mais le temps restant est sans arrêt réévalué).


Tu as laissé ta Capsule en Airport ?

= la prochaine fois, pense à d'abord la brancher en Ethernet : ça ira plus vite ! 


Mais l'essentiel aujourd'hui est que ça finisse par te dépanner


----------



## AikiMac (4 Octobre 2011)

Je n'utilise pas le wifi 
Tous mes Airport(s) sont désactivés et mes transferts de données se font essentiellement en ethernet... !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2011)

AikiMac a dit:


> Je n'utilise pas le wifi
> Tous mes Airport(s) sont désactivés


Ah, tiens : si la réparation ne suffit pas, voici une autre piste !


----------



## AikiMac (5 Octobre 2011)

Bon... J'ai l'impression que la réparation ne veut pas aboutir 
Elle semble bloquée à 4 heures restantes depuis hier soir, comme sur la capture :





Pfffff... 

Il y a des chances que je doive passer par la case DiskWarrior !!! Non...?
Devrai-je interrompre cette réparation ?
Plus de 48 heures, ça commence à faire un peu long pour être normal.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2011)

AikiMac a dit:


> Il y a des chances que je doive passer par la case DiskWarrior !!! Non...?
> 
> Devrai-je interrompre cette réparation ?


Oui, il y a des chances
Restent le "&" et l'activation d'Airport, qui sont gratuits et immédiatement accessibles.

Tu l'interromps quand tu veux 
= si tu n'es pas pressé, tu peux laisser se faire encore un moment la _Vérification bitmap du volume_ qui est en cours sur 1 To, même si c'est inhabituellement long.
Mais comme c'est bloqué depuis 24 heures :hein:


----------



## AikiMac (5 Octobre 2011)

Encore du nouveau... :rateau:
J'ai interrompu la réparation, activé airport sur l'iMac et renommé l'ordinateur.
J'ai redémarré le Mac et reconfiguré TM pour pointer sur la sauvegarde existante et tenté d'entrer dans l'espace.
J'y arrive à nouveau 
Le backup se monte bien sur le bureau mais mon problème initial persiste !!!
Je te refais le topo : sur l'échelle du temps, toutes les sauvegardes à partir du 26 mars 2010 sont estompées et inaccessibles dont celle du 10 septembre dernier qui m'intéresse au plus haut point !!!
Les 3 dernières sauvegardes qui se sont faites à partir du moment où j'ai récupéré le Mac et fait la réinstallation sont accessibles.
Aurais-tu une idée pour pouvoir récupérer ma sauvegarde ?
Est-ce dû à un endommagement du fichier de sauvegarde (diskwarrior mon ami !) ?




*YEEESSSSSSSS....* 
J'ai réussi à entrer par le finder dans le backup comme tu l'avais suggéré au début... Et j'ai pu accéder au dossier correspondant à la date qui m'intéresse avec tout dedans 
Pour moi c'est un problème résolu, ça m'a quand même donné des sueurs froides :rateau:
Encore un grand merci à toi FrançoisMacG pour ton aide et le temps que tu m'as consacré. 
@ bientôt...


----------



## jlc56 (11 Octobre 2011)

msinno a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faut plus de place sur TM que sur le DD... Puisque il sauvegarde au bout d'un certain temps en supprimant les plus vieux... J'ai un DD de 80Go sur mon MB, et j'ai mis 100Go en pr&#233;visions de time machine qui viendra remplacer ma sauvegarde CopyCarbonCloner...


bonjour,

votre post me fait évoquer un problème ici
depuis que je sous Lion, TM ne sauvegarde plus justement ! faute de place sur le DDE (500 Gi comme le MBP)
"avant", il effaçait les + anciennes sauvegardes quand il manquait de place
maintenant, il lui manque toujours de la place, même si les changements sur le Mac sont minimes ; il prétend qu'il lui manque 150 Gi au moins
j'ai repartionnné le DDE et re- sauvegardé 2 fois le MBP : rien à faire ! 10 mn + tard, il ne peut pas sauvegarder faute de place...
une idée ?
merci et bonne journée


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Octobre 2011)

La taille exigée est de 20% en plus des données à sauvegarder : il faut 120 Go de libres sur le disque externe pour pouvoir sauvegarder 100 Go de données.

Sinon, je vérifierais/réparerais le Disque interne et le disque externe avec Utilitaire de Disque.

Après, TimeTracker ou BackupLoupe diraient ce qui a déjà été sauvegardé.
Et la Console donnerait peut-être des renseignements supplémentaires.


----------



## narwaal (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je pose sans doute une question récurrente, mais j'avoue que compulser toutes les pages du sujet m'a un peu découragée :rose:

Depuis ma dernière sauvegarde Time Machine sous SnowLeopard (je fais ça ponctuellement, manuellement), les sauvegardes antérieures sont visibles, mais grisées et innaccessibles. 
À quoi cela peut-il être dû?
J'ai une petite idée, mais je fais confiance aux spécialistes présents pour confirmer mon hypothèse:
J'ai eu quelques soucis matériel (RAM), mais avant de les identifier j'ai cru à un problème logiciel et j'ai totalement réinstallé le système (SnowLeopard). Je n'ai pas re-fait les toutes dernières mises à jours SL (un peu bêtement, irrationnellement même, j'ai un peu peur de les faire alors qu'elles ne m'ont pas posé de problème auparavant). 
Mes sauvegardes les plus anciennes ont été faites sur un système totalement à jour, est-ce pour cela que je n'y aie pas accès? Pourtant avant la dernière sauvegarde (du système remis à neuf) j'y ai eu accès, puisque j'ai restauré pas mal de fichiers...

Une idée?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,



narwaal a dit:


> j'avoue que compulser toutes les pages du sujet m'a un peu découragée :rose:


Compiler n'est pas compulsif 



narwaal a dit:


> Depuis ma dernière sauvegarde Time Machine sous SnowLeopard (je fais ça ponctuellement, manuellement), les sauvegardes antérieures sont visibles, mais grisées et innaccessibles.
> À quoi cela peut-il être dû?
> j'ai totalement réinstallé le système (SnowLeopard).


Lors de la réinstallation, tu n'aurais pas changé le nom de ton Mac dans ses _Préférences Système > Partage_ ? :mouais:

Et, dans l'espace intergalactique de TM, tu n'es pas remontée à la racine des sauvegardes (_Le Mac de Narwal_, au-dessus de _Macintosh HD_), pour y chercher un "autre" Mac ? :hein:


----------



## narwaal (12 Octobre 2011)

> Et, dans l'espace intergalactique de TM, tu n'es pas remontée à la racine des sauvegardes (Le Mac de Narwal, au-dessus de Macintosh HD), pour y chercher un "autre" Mac ?




Bon ok, c'est avéré, je suis une quiche....:rateau:
C'était tout là, ça m'apprendra à chercher un peu plus loin la prochaine fois. 

Merci pour ta réponse éclairante François, et encore désolée pour le dérangement. 
rose: my  bad...)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Octobre 2011)

narwaal a dit:


> Bon ok, c'est avéré, je suis une quiche....:rateau:


Oh, non : c'est un gag classique !


----------



## chafpa (12 Octobre 2011)

narwaal a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse éclairante François, et encore désolée pour le dérangement.


Mais non, tu n'as pas à être désolée ...... FrançoisMacG est Monsieur Time Machine sur le forum


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Octobre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> FrançoisMacG est Monsieur Time Machine sur le forum


----------



## Vladimok (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour l'achat d'un Mac neuf équipé de Lion, peut-on utiliser un Time Machine Snow Leopard pour réinstaller les Documents et Applications ? 

MErci


----------



## chafpa (16 Octobre 2011)

Docteur FrançoisMacG  va te répondre mais pour moi, il n'y a aucun problème


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Octobre 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Pour l'achat d'un Mac neuf équipé de Lion, peut-on utiliser un Time Machine Snow Leopard pour réinstaller les Documents et Applications ?


Oui.

En passant par le menu Time Machine qui s'appelle _Parcourir d'autres Disques de sauvegarde TM_, tu pourras restaurer ce que tu veux.

Deux bémols : le dossier Documents ne se restaure pas = seul son contenu (_Tout sélectionner_ Cmd-A) peut être restauré,
et les applications ne se composent pas toujours uniquement de leur élément ._app_ situé dans /Applications (il faut réinstaller ces applis avec leur installeur).


Je passerais plutôt par un clone (ou un DVD, une clé USB) pour restaurer à la main : c'est bien plus souple.


----------



## steven1205 (18 Octobre 2011)

Toujours le meme problème de veille sur Lion 10.7.2 avec Time Machine...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Octobre 2011)

steven1205 a dit:


> Toujours le meme problème de veille sur Lion 10.7.2 avec Time Machine...


Ton problème était, et reste : 


steven1205 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi j'ai un problème depuis mon passage a Lion, quand je ferme l'ordinateur alors qu'il y a une sauvegarde Time Machine (j'ai une Time Capsule et je suis en Wifi) la sauvegarde se coupe, mais ne reprend pas lorsque je rouvre l'ordinateur, et bug le wifi ainsi que le Finder...
> Une idée ?


alors que la 10.7.2 a corrigé des problèmes de retard d'accès au réseau après une sortie de veille.


----------



## Vladimok (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Peut-on effectuer un clone d'un DD de 320Go avec une occupation de 15Go sur un DD externe de 250 Go

Merci


----------



## big41 (1 Novembre 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peut-on effectuer un clone d'un DD de 320Go avec une occupation de 15Go sur un DD externe de 250 Go
> 
> Merci



Euh ? Avec un disque de 320Go tu veux faire un clone qui fasse 15Go ? Ben nan c'est pas possible, le clone a exactement la même taille que la partition du disque à cloner.
Si tu n'as que 15Go ça sera 15Go, mais si t'as 50% de ton disque utilisé ben le clone fera 160Go.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,



Vladimok a dit:


> Peut-on effectuer un clone d'un DD de 320Go avec une occupation de 15Go sur un DD externe de 250 Go
> 
> Merci



Tu as un dd de 320 Go qui ne contient que 15 Go de données ?
Si c'est ça, tu peux effectivement cloner ce disque sur un dd externe de 250 Go (ce dernier ne contiendra que 15 Go de données).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Novembre 2011)

Prévoir une partition de 16 Go minimum sur le DDE de 250 Go,

ou alors, ne surtout pas se tromper d'option lors du clonage : ce serait dommage d'effacer les données écrites sur le 250 Go 


Et puis, si les données sont des data toutes bêtes (et non pas un Système démarrable), on peut envisager une simple copie par un glisser-déposer dans le Finder.


----------



## Benjamin875 (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Alors là j'ai un petit soucis, tout ne se passe pas comme prévu ...
J'avais avant d'acheter mon MBP un iMac. Tous les deux sont sur Lion.
Je sauvegardais mon iMac via Time Machine.

Comme je vais vendre mon iMac, j'ai tout supprimé dessus.

1 problème : j'ai supprimé mes contacts et j'avais oublié iCloud. Je n'ai donc plus aucun contact sur mon iPhone. Y a t'il moyen de les récupérer avec ma sauvegarde time machine ?

2 ème problème : impossible de récupérer ma bibliothèque iPhoto. Comment faire ?

Question HS : est ce normal que je n'ai reçu aucun CD ou clé usb avec mon macbook pro ? 
Si je dois réinstaller Lion comment procédez ? sachant qu'il a ét acheté à un particulier mais qu'il était sous scellé (donc lion n'avait jamais été installé).

Enfin, je trouve que mon mbp fait beaucoup de bruit. Est ce normal ?


----------



## Vladimok (1 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Prévoir une partition de 16 Go minimum sur le DDE de 250 Go,
> 
> ou alors, ne surtout pas se tromper d'option lors du clonage : ce serait dommage d'effacer les données écrites sur le 250 Go
> 
> ...



Mon Macbook à un disque de 320 Go, le système occupe 16 Go de données et je possède un DD de 250Go pour clonage.

Puis-je cloner mon Macbook, pour tester Lion, et revenir en arrière avec mon Clone de 250 Go vers le 320 go 

Merci


----------



## Benjamin875 (1 Novembre 2011)

En fait j'ai réussi à répondre à la plupart de mes questions.
Juste, les documents créés sur Pages iPad que je stockais sur Itunes : comment les retrouver ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Novembre 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> En fait j'ai réussi à répondre à la plupart de mes questions.
> Juste, les documents créés sur Pages iPad que je stockais sur Itunes : comment les retrouver ?


Si tu as réussi à afficher ta Bibliothèque pour récupérer tes photos, tu devrais pouvoir accéder à ton dossier iTunes aussi, non ?

C'est une question Lion, mais j'aimerais savoir comment tu as récupéré iCloud.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------




Vladimok a dit:


> Mon Macbook à un disque de 320 Go, le système occupe 16 Go de données et je possède un DD de 250Go pour clonage.
> 
> Puis-je cloner mon Macbook, pour tester Lion, et revenir en arrière avec mon Clone de 250 Go vers le 320 go
> 
> Merci


Il te faut donc une partition de bien plus que 16 Go si tu veux ajouter des données à ton Lion.

La partition externe doit être en Mac OS étendu journalisé, et le disque en schéma GUID, bien sûr.


Pour revenir à (Snow) Leopard à partir de Lion, il te faudra repartitionner ton disque interne avant de restaurer le clone : pour effacer la partition Recovery HD.


Je ne sais pas si Time Machine appréciera beaucoup de passer de 10.6 à 10.7 puis de revenir en 10.6 : en tout cas, même si elle ne renâcle pas, le disque de sauvegarde se remplira vite.


----------



## Benjamin875 (1 Novembre 2011)

Ou pourrais je récupérer mes fichiers pages ? Ils ne sont pas dans mon dossier iTunes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2011)

Regarde dans ton Compte > Bibliothèque > Mobile Documents.


----------



## Benjamin875 (2 Novembre 2011)

Malheureusement je n'ai pas ce dossier ! Le fait que l'appli Pages était craqué doit jouer surement ? ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Novembre 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Malheureusement je n'ai pas ce dossier !


C'est bien dans la Bibliothèque (cachée) de ton compte que tu as regardé ? :mouais:




Benjamin875 a dit:


> Le fait que l'appli Pages était craqué doit jouer surement ? ...


Tiens donc


----------



## Benjamin875 (3 Novembre 2011)

Comment puis je voir mes dossiers cachés ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Novembre 2011)

Appuie sur la touche Alt quand s'affiche le menu _Finder > Aller_ : tu pourras alors cliquer sur ta _Bibliothèque_,

et ensuite Entrer dans Time Machine à la recherche de Mobile Documents.


----------



## Benjamin875 (4 Novembre 2011)

Très bonne idée ! J'arrive effectivement à y accéder. Le soucis, c'est que je vois que j'ai fait plein de sauvegardes, mais je n'ai rien à restaurer et je ne peux surtout que remonter à Hier soir ?? ...

Deuxième soucis qui commence à m'énerve, la sauvegarde avec iCloud.
Quand je remets ma sauvegarde sur time machine sur mon mac, j'ai à nouveau tous mes contacts. Dès que je me connecte à internet, tout disparait. Comment faire le processus inverse ? C'est à dire, qu'il me resynchronise tout ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2011)

Tu as reparamétré iCloud dans ses Préférences Système ? 


Tu as cherché dans les sauvegardes du Mac précédent, et pas dans celles du Mac actuel ??
(= en remontant la hiérarchie des dossiers dans l'espace intergalactique, au-dessus de Macintosh HD : Cmd-clic sur le nom de la fenêtre)


----------



## Benjamin875 (4 Novembre 2011)

(C'est bon pour iCloud.)

Non je n'ai plus accès à mon ancien Mac ... C'est foutu ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2011)

As-tu encore accès aux sauvegardes TM de ton ancien Mac ? 
(=en remontant la hiérarchie des dossiers dans l'espace intergalactique, ou en passant par le menu _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_)


----------



## Benjamin875 (4 Novembre 2011)

Je vois que j'ai des sauvegardes antérieurs mais je n'arrive pas à y accéder !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Novembre 2011)

Dans ta Bibliothèque, tu devrais voir Mobile Documents à côté de Musique.


Peux-tu faire une capture d'écran pour montrer ce que tu vois,
et dire sous quel OS X tu tournes (Lion ?) ?


----------



## Benjamin875 (5 Novembre 2011)

(Merci pour ta patience et ton aide !)
Donc voici une capture d'écran de ce que je vois (je suis sur Lion). Je vois le dossier mobile documents, vide. Et dans Time machine j'ai l'impression qu'il y a des sauvegardes précédentes mais il ne veut pas me les prendre.


----------



## lacie (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un gros problème 
Mon ssd de mon macbook pro m'a laché et le temps de recevoir le retour du SAV j'en ai racheté un autre neuf.

Dans mon macbook pro j'avais donc 1 ssd pour les fichiers et les applications et le hdd 750 vendu avec le mac pour mes données et gros fichiers.

Lion était installé sur le SDD qui était le disque principal.
J'avais déplacer le dossier User sur le deuxième disque dur hdd 750

Entre temps, j'avais réinstallé un Lion sur le hdd 750 pour continuer à bosser. (mais retourner sur un hdd classique après un ssd, c'est juste impossible...)

Après avoir installé dans le macbook pro le nouveau ssd, je suis entrain de faire une restaure time machine depuis ma time capsule.

Mais la vient un gros doute : Est ce que la restaure time machine va bien réinstaller mes fichiers sur les 2 disque durs ? Est ce que je vais bien me retrouver avec mon macbookpro comme il était juste avant que mon SSD me lache ?


La réponse dans 10 min (dès que la restaure se termine)
Mais si je vois que ça ne marche pas, je fais comment ?

Une installe propre de Lion sur le nouveau SSD et ensuite j'essaye d'importer mes données depuis la sauvegarde time capsule ?

Merci pour votre aide ! 

Update : 

Bon la restaure vient de se finir, et ça aurait été trop simple, je ne peux pas me logguer sur mon compte , j'ai : "Vous ne pouvez pas ouvrir de session sous le compte utilisateur "Guillaume" pour le moment."

Y a un moyen pour corriger ça ?

Update 2 : 

Bon je me dis que comme mes dossiers User étaient sur le volume HDD 750 qui n'a pas été restaurer par time machine, j'essaye de restaurer depuis Lion ce volume en tout recopiant depuis time machine?.
En espérant que apres avoir fait ça je puisse rebooter le mac et ensuite pouvoir me logguer sur mon User.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Donc voici une capture d'écran de ce que je vois (je suis sur Lion). Je vois le dossier mobile documents, vide. Et dans Time machine j'ai l'impression qu'il y a des sauvegardes précédentes mais il ne veut pas me les prendre.


Ta capture indique : Aujourd'hui 09h 33

Alors clique sur une des lignes écrites en violet, à ta droite sur l'écran, pour voir ce qu'il y avait avant aujourd'hui.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------




lacie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un gros problème


Bonjour,

Tu n'as pas précisé si tu avais bien reformaté ton nouveau SSD : Mac OS étendu journalisé, schéma GUID.

La restauration de la sauvegarde TM à l'aide de l'utilitaire du DVD d'install ne restaure que le disque "interne" : dans ton cas, le SSD.
Normalement avec le lien vers le compte User dans le HDD.

J'aurais effectivement plutôt réinstallé Lion de frais sur le nouveau SSD (= ça m'aurait recréé la partition Recovery HD),
et j'aurais ensuite migré mes données TM à la fin de l'installation (à la fenêtre _Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?_ : enfin, c'était le nom qu'elle avait jusque 10.6).


----------



## Benjamin875 (6 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ta capture indique : Aujourd'hui 09h 33
> 
> Alors clique sur une des lignes écrites en violet, à ta droite sur l'écran, pour voir ce qu'il y avait avant aujourd'hui.




Je ne peux tout simplement pas cliquer sur le bouton violet ... C'est définitivement perdu ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2011)

Essaie de passer par un autre chemin : Bureau, MacBook Air de

Essaie les deux grosses flèches.

Sors de Time Machine, et passe par le menu _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ (dans le Dock, ou avec Alt dans la barre des menus) : ta capture d'écran ne montre que quelques sauvegardes très récentes, et aucune ancienne.

Ou encore, si le menu ne te fait pas accéder aux anciennes sauvegardes, répare le Disque Time Machine avec ton Utilitaire de Disque.


----------



## lacie (7 Novembre 2011)

Pour terminer mon post et mon problème de restaure avec 2 hdd.

Finalement, c'est très facile, il m'a suffit de recopier l'intégralité de la sauvegarde time machine du second hdd et j'ai retrouvé mon mac comme avant.

Ca marche vraiment bien Time Capsule !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2011)

lacie a dit:


> il m'a suffit de recopier l'intégralité de la sauvegarde time machine du second hdd et j'ai retrouvé mon mac comme avant.


J'en déduis que tu avais installé Lion sur ton HDD en effaçant, 
et non pas dans une partition à côté de ce qu'il y avait auparavant.

Là, la restauration de la sauvegarde de ton HDD y a effacé ton installation, et restitué l'état antérieur.


Ça marche vraiment bien Time Machine !


----------



## chafpa (7 Novembre 2011)

Depuis quelques temps, 2 ou 3 semaines peut-être, quand Time Machine démarre pour faire la sauvegarde sur une Time Capsule, il me trouve des dizaines de Go à sauvegarder sans que je n'ai fais quoi que ce soit de particulier :hein:

Par exemple à l'instant il m'a trouvé 75 Go à sauvegarder. :rose:

Une idée sur l'origine du problème serait la bienvenue 

PS : Bien sûr j'ai fait les scripts de maintenance et réparer les permissions du HDD etc ... etc ... avant de m'alarmer car ces sauvegardes durent ....... bien trop longtemps à mon goût (Mac OS X 10.6.8, iMac Core Duo Late 2009 avec HDD de 1 To, 8 Go de ram et TC de 2 To avec 300 Go de libre).


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

Je cherche un soft pour "examiner" le contenu de sauvegardes Time Machine© . J'ai bien essayé BackupLoupe, mais il ne trouve pas de TimeCapsule. Normal : je n'ai pas une TimeCapsule, mais un HD externe connecté en ethernet sur une box. 

Une idée ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Une idée sur l'origine du problème serait la bienvenue


Si tu as fait quelques sauvegardes énormes, le plus simple serait de savoir de quoi sont constituées ces grosses sauvegardes : machine virtuelle, disque externe HFS+, &#8230;

= sers-toi de BackupLoupe ou de TimeTracker : tu pourras ensuite exclure (dans Préférences Système) la source de ces énormités.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h51 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai bien essayé BackupLoupe, mais il ne trouve pas de TimeCapsule. Normal : je n'ai pas une TimeCapsule, mais un HD externe connecté en ethernet sur une box.
> 
> Une idée ?


TimeTracker ?

En vérifiant que la sparsebundle TM est bien montée, ou en la faisant monter.


Pour BackupLoupe qui rechigne : je ne sais pas pourquoi tu n'arrives pas à accéder à ton HDE (je n'ai aucune expérience de ce soft).
Et toi, tu as cherché à savoir ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> TimeTracker ?


Je vais tester çà 

/edith : 





> TimeTracker is in an extremely early state, and is as such very unpolished.


 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En vérifiant que la sparsebundle TM est bien montée, ou en la faisant monter.


Hein ? en français dans le texte steup ? 

Le disque pour TM apparaît bien dans la liste des volumes accessibles, sur la gauche d'une fenêtre Finder par exemple.




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour BackupLoupe qui rechigne : je ne sais pas pourquoi tu n'arrives pas à accéder à ton HDE (je n'ai aucune expérience de ce soft).
> Et toi, tu as cherché à savoir ?


Oui, j'ai essayé : BackupLoupe demande à monter le disque TM, mais il est déjà monté (cf. ci-dessus). Si j'essaie le bouton "Connecter" (y compris depuis la Finder), j'ai un message d'erreur : _impossble de se connecter_ !!! :rose:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le disque pour TM apparaît bien dans la liste des volumes accessibles, sur la gauche d'une fenêtre Finder par exemple.
> 
> BackupLoupe demande à monter le disque TM, mais il est déjà monté (cf. ci-dessus). Si j'essaie le bouton "Connecter" (y compris depuis la Finder), j'ai un message d'erreur : _impossble de se connecter_ !!! :rose:


Ce n'est pas le disque qu'il faut monter, c'est la sparsebundle contenue par ce disque : c'est elle qui est le Volume qui contient l'archive TM en airport (je suppose que tu es relié à ta box en wi-fi)

= double-clic sur l'icône du disque dans la barre latérale,
recherche de la sparsebundle,
double-clic sur la sparsebundle (ou glisser-déposer, puis bouton _Monter_, dans Utilitaire de Disque).

Là, les deux softs devraient accéder à tes sauvegardes.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> (je suppose que tu es relié à ta box en wi-fi)


Non, ethernet mais çà ne doit pas changer grand-chose sur la méthode 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> = double-clic sur l'icône du disque dans la barre latérale,.


En fait, c'est la que çà coince : même si le DD apparaît bien, impossible de s'y connecter (message d'erreur).


----------



## manu25 (8 Novembre 2011)

Je suis sous Léopard et je constate que lors de la mise en route , celle ci se fait plus lentement qu'à l'accoutumé , que le finder  s'ouvre lentement aussi et le bouquet est sous exel ou word .
je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon menu, je n'ai pas trouvé de  réponse sur le forum;
Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, ethernet mais çà ne doit pas changer grand-chose sur la méthode
> 
> 
> En fait, c'est la que çà coince : même si le DD apparaît bien, impossible de s'y connecter (message d'erreur).


Bref, plutôt un problème de périphérique ou de réseau.

Tu as quand même lancé TM la première fois en wi-fi : rassure-moi. 

Tu as essayé de le monter avec Utilitaire de Disque ou le Terminal ?,
 ou en le connectant directement à ton Mac ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------




manu25 a dit:


> je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon menu


Tu es dans le bon forum, mais pas dans le bon sujet

= ouvre un nouveau sujet dans le forum _Mac OS X_.


----------



## Benjamin875 (9 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Essaie de passer par un autre chemin : Bureau, MacBook Air de
> 
> Essaie les deux grosses flèches.
> 
> ...



Les deux grosses flèches m'amènent à rien ... + j'ai réparé mon disque qui n'avait aucune erreur. Je laisse donc tomber, tant pis !
Merci pour ton aide 

Sur iPhoto comment importez une bibliothèque ? Car par assistant migration, je n'ai pas réussi à mettre ma bibliothèque sur iPhoto.


----------



## Cyclope333 (9 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Avant plusieurs opérations, j'ai besoin de conseils.

Je dispose à ce jour d'un iMac 24" avec DD de 640 Go et d'une TimeCapsule de 1To.
Je vais passer sur un iMac 27" i7 + SSD + 2 To (je sais, je suis chanceux ). Non seulement ma TC ne va plus suffire mais en plus je suis en train de me mettre à la video HD... et quand on voit qu'une minute de HD seulement pèse 700 Mo environ, les 2 To de l'iMac seront vite plein. J'utiliserai donc en complément mon disque externe LaCie de 2 To.
Mon probleme est à 2 niveaux :

1 - je souhaite acheter un NAS 4 ou 5 baies comme un Drobo pour m'en servir de disque TimeMachine. C'est peut etre un peu luxueux, mais je veux de la place pour mes éventuels 4 To de données ET je veux pouvoir remonter "loin dans le temps" grace à TM... il me faut donc de la place. QUESTION (enfin ): le Drobo permet au fur et à mesure du temps d'ajouter des disques ou d'en remplacer par des capacités plus grosses... comment donc va se comporter TimeMachine... est-ce qu'il va prendre la nouvelle taille du Drobo ou va-t-il etre perturbé par cela ?

2 - Lorsque que je vais installer mon Drobo et que je vais indiquer à TimeMachine que je veux donc changer de disque (passer de la TC au Drobo), je n'aurai donc plus sur le Drobo mes précédentes sauvegardes. QUESTION : comment faire pour les importer de la TC dans le Drobo ? Un simple copier/coller dans le repertoire ? TimeMachine le prendra-t-il en compte ?

En vous remerciant de vos éclairages avant de dépenser trop de brouzoufs 

Cyclope


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je m'arrangerais pour que le dossier où je manipule mes vidéos soit dans les Exclusions de Time Machine,
pour ne sauvegarder que le résultat final : ça économiserait le volume de sauvegarde (mais ça n'enregistrerait pas les projets en cours, certes).

Je ne connais rien aux Drobo : je te renvoie là = http://forum.vvmac.com/forum/index.php?topic=1819.0

Pour transférer la sauvegarde le Capsule sur un NAS, inspire-toi de ces conseils = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1427?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## chafpa (9 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ne connais rien aux Drobohttp://support.apple.com/kb/HT1427?viewlocale=fr_FR


Cher FrancoisMacG, cher ....


----------



## Cyclope333 (9 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je m'arrangerais pour que le dossier où je manipule mes vidéos soit dans les Exclusions de Time Machine,
> pour ne sauvegarder que le résultat final : ça économiserait le volume de sauvegarde (mais ça n'enregistrerait pas les projets en cours, certes).
> ...



Merci pour tes liens, je vais lire cela attentivement.
Sinon, pour ta proposition (exclusions), ce n'est clairement pas la solution que je vais choisir... je prefere investir dans un gros support de sauvegarde que ne pas "proteger" certaines données.


----------



## chafpa (10 Novembre 2011)

Avec BackupLoupe suis-je obligé toute la Time Capsule avant de pouvoir voir ce qu'il y a dans une sauvegarde ?

Je suis à 1,9 To et j'ai cru comprendre sur le site de l'éditeur que cela allait prendre des heures et des heures 

J'ai toujours mon problème ponctuel de sauvegarde de 80 Go sans avoir rien fait de particulier.

Toute info est la bienvenue


----------



## Benjamin875 (10 Novembre 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Les deux grosses flèches m'amènent à rien ... + j'ai réparé mon disque qui n'avait aucune erreur. Je laisse donc tomber, tant pis !
> Merci pour ton aide
> 
> Sur iPhoto comment importez une bibliothèque ? Car par assistant migration, je n'ai pas réussi à mettre ma bibliothèque sur iPhoto.



Personne n'a une idée ??


----------



## chafpa (10 Novembre 2011)

Je découvre BackupLoupe qui semble assez facile à maîtriser.

Mes sauvegardes aléatoires de 80 Go viennent d'un vrai piège à c..

J'ai Windows 7 en virtualisation avec Parallels 6. Et bien, chaque fois que Mr Microsoft fait une mise à jour, Time Machine sauvegarde la Machine Virtuelle qui fait 79 Go et quelques fichiers annexes. 

C'est facile de mettre Parallels 6 en exclusion mais là où est le piège, les datas qui sont dans la Machine Virtuelle  ne seront pas sauvegardés. Très mauvais point pour Parallels dont peu d'utilisateurs ont dû se rendre compte  

Je serais curieux de savoir si c'est pareil pour les autres softs de virtualisation mais, à priori, ce serait oui. 

PS : Et heureusement que je n'utilise pas tous les jours Parallels. Du coup, mon PC portable sous Win, que j'ai toujours continué à utiliser pour certains softs très spécifiques, va être utlisé plus souvent. :rose:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Très mauvais point pour Parallels dont peu d'utilisateurs ont dû se rendre compte


C'est comme ça depuis Leopard&#8230;  



chafpa a dit:


> Je serais curieux de savoir si c'est pareil pour les autres softs de virtualisation mais, à priori, ce serait oui.


C'est pareil pour Fusion. 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------




Benjamin875 a dit:


> Sur iPhoto comment importez une bibliothèque ? Car par assistant migration, je n'ai pas réussi à mettre ma bibliothèque sur iPhoto.


C'est un problème iPhoto, pas un problème TM : ce n'est donc pas le même forum, ou, tout au moins, le même sujet. :rateau:

Tu peux appuyer sur Alt au moment où tu cliques sur iPhoto pour le lancer : tu auras peut-être le choix de la photothèque importée, à côté de celle d'origine.
Pour mélanger deux photothèques, il faut importer à la main, ou passer par iPhotoLibrary Manager (payant).


----------



## chafpa (10 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est comme ça depuis Leopard


Dommage que personne ne m'ai aiguillé sur cette piste 

Question subsidiaire : Peut-on dans Time Machine ou du moins sur la Time Capsule supprimer ces fameux fichiers Parallels qui prennent une place monstrueuse


----------



## Cyclope333 (11 Novembre 2011)

Merci FrancoisMacG pour le lien vers Apple. Cela à répondu à 1 des mes questions. Pour ce quie st du Drobo, je vais continuer à chercher.

Cyclope


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Novembre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Question subsidiaire : Peut-on dans Time Machine ou du moins sur la Time Capsule supprimer ces fameux fichiers Parallels qui prennent une place monstrueuse


Tu entres dans l'espace intergalactique,
tu sélectionnes le dossier Parallels,
tu fais un clic droit : _Supprimer toutes les copies de l'élément_.

Tu ne récupèreras pas tout de suite l'espace libéré par cet effacement : cet espace ne sera utilisé que quand le Volume TM sera plein, mais ça t'évitera alors l'effacement de vieilles sauvegardes (et c'est bien ce que tu veux, si j'ai bien compris).


----------



## chafpa (11 Novembre 2011)

Tout à fait et merci


----------



## snooty (13 Novembre 2011)

bonjour à tous,

J'ai eu un souci matériel (pas encore résolu ) avec mon imac sous Lion... comme j'ai un besoin urgent de récupérer des pièces jointes dans mes mails, j'ai utilisé un mac mini sous SL pour me créer un utlisateur en attendant

J'ai donc pour la première fois utilisé la restauration Time Machine avec la sauvegarde la plus récente...
Or après une heure et demie de restauration de mon système j'ouvre mes mails et si j'ai bien mes 4 comptes configurés je n'ai aucun mail... 

je voulais donc savoir si cela venait du fait de la version de MacOSX différente , ou alors ai je fait une fausse manip
Pour info je fais des sauvegardes normales sans config spéciales

bref je suis un peu déboussolée , entre l'Imac en panne (surement un pb de disque dur) et le mac mini qu'on me prête qui ne restaure pas tout

Dois je installer Lion et refaire la restauration par exemple?
merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

je fais mes sauvegardes Time Machine sur un disque dur externe. Cependant, j'envisage d'acheter un Nas pour faire les sauvegardes de toutes la famille. Je me demande si il est possible de faire mes sauvegardes via Time Machine sur mon disque dur externe ainsi que sur le Nas.

En d'autres termes, Time Machine peut-il sauver un Mac sur deux disques durs sans faire de conflits?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Novembre 2011)

snooty a dit:


> J'ai eu un souci matériel (pas encore résolu ) avec mon imac sous Lion...
> J'ai donc pour la première fois utilisé la restauration Time Machine avec la sauvegarde la plus récente...
> Or après une heure et demie de restauration de mon système j'ouvre mes mails et si j'ai bien mes 4 comptes configurés je n'ai aucun mail...
> 
> je voulais donc savoir si cela venait du fait de la version de MacOSX différente


Oui, ça vient de ça : Mail ne fonctionne pas de la même façon sous Lion qu'avant
= on migre facilement vers Lion, mais on revient difficilement en arrière. 

Là, l'idéal aurait été d'avoir un clone de Lion 
= tu aurais pu démarrer sur le clone de l'iMac en le branchant sur le Mini.

Oui, tu peux aussi passer ton Mini sous Lion, 
mais il ne faudra pas te servir de sa partition Recovery HD pour restaurer (= c'est réservé à l'iMac) : il te faudra passer par Assistant de Migration.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------




gwourta a dit:


> Time Machine peut-il sauver un Mac sur deux disques durs sans faire de conflits?


Pas vraiment de conflits, mais la nécessité de ne pas dépasser le délai de dix jours d'activité d'un Mac sans faire une nouvelle sauvegarde TM sur chacun des deux disques (le risque est d'avoir une nouvelle sauvegarde intégrale, au lieu de différentielle, au-delà des 10 jours).

Ça se commende avec le bouton _Choisir un disque_ dans les Préférences Système.

La première sauvegarde après chaque changement de disque est souvent longue à se lancer : TM fait une réindexation totale des données du Mac (= le _deep transversal_, devenu sous Lion le _deep scan_).


----------



## Vercoquin (17 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais changer le disque dur de ma Time Caspule. Elle dispose aujourd'hui d'1 To. Puis-je installer un DD de 3 To ? Le modèle que je possède le supportera-t-il ?

Par ailleurs, je vais diposer de 2 disques durs dans mon ordinateur. Comment configurer ma sauvegarde pour que Time Machine prenne bien en compte les 2 disques dur, et non pas uniquement le disque dur de démarrage ?

Merci par avance pour vos lumières !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui, ça vient de ça : Mail ne fonctionne pas de la même façon sous Lion qu'avant
> = on migre facilement vers Lion, mais on revient difficilement en arrière.
> 
> Là, l'idéal aurait été d'avoir un clone de Lion
> ...





Merci de ta réponse 

Une idée de pourquoi il fait une sauvegarde intégrale au delà de 10 jours? Est-ce dû à l'utilisation de deux disques ou bien il le fait aussi avec un seul disque?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Novembre 2011)

Vercoquin a dit:


> J'aimerais changer le disque dur de ma Time Caspule. Elle dispose aujourd'hui d'1 To. Puis-je installer un DD de 3 To ? Le modèle que je possède le supportera-t-il ?
> 
> Par ailleurs, je vais diposer de 2 disques durs dans mon ordinateur. Comment configurer ma sauvegarde pour que Time Machine prenne bien en compte les 2 disques dur, et non pas uniquement le disque dur de démarrage ?


Tu peux simplement brancher un DDE de 3 To au cul de ta Capsule, non ?

TM sait sauvegarder toutes les partitions Mac OS étendu : 
en 10.6, elle le fait par défaut, et on peut exclure la partition qu'on veut ; 
en 10.7, elle les exclut par défaut, et il faut corriger le tir en les retirant des Préf Système > TM > Exclusions.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------




gwourta a dit:


> Une idée de pourquoi il fait une sauvegarde intégrale au delà de 10 jours? Est-ce dû à l'utilisation de deux disques ou bien il le fait aussi avec un seul disque?


Ça le fait aussi pour un seul disque.

Imagine le nombre de changements de fichiers que peut devoir enregistrer TM chaque heure,
et multiplie ça par dix jours : 
tu devrais comprendre qu'au-delà de 10 jours, TM peut préférer tout sauvegarder de nouveau plutôt que de s'emmêler les pinceaux,
et c'est ce qu'elle fait le plus souvent quand elle en a trop sur le dos.

Parfois seulement, elle plante carrément, et la sauvegarde devient alors inutilisable, et il faut la reformater
= le délai est donc bien impératif.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

> Ça le fait aussi pour un seul disque.
> 
> Imagine le nombre de changements de fichiers que peut devoir enregistrer TM chaque heure,
> et multiplie ça par dix jours :
> ...



C'est bizarre, parfois je fais des sauvegardes sur des ordis n'ayant plus eu accès à leur disque T M pendant 3 mois et aucun soucis, même pas de sauvegarde de l'ensemble du disque dur.


----------



## chafpa (17 Novembre 2011)

Bref, quelle capacité de HDD supporte la Time Capsule :rose:


----------



## Vercoquin (18 Novembre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Bref, quelle capacité de HDD supporte la Time Capsule :rose:



C'est en effet ma question, pour un DD interne.
Quant à installer un disque dur en USB, jen n'ai jamais vraiment compris si ça marchait ou pas pour els sauvegardes Time Machine, mais je préfère de toute façon remplacer l'interne bien trop petit maintenant pour mes sauvegardes...

Merci pour les réponses précédentes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Novembre 2011)

gwourta a dit:


> C'est bizarre, parfois je fais des sauvegardes sur des ordis n'ayant plus eu accès à leur disque T M pendant 3 mois et aucun soucis, même pas de sauvegarde de l'ensemble du disque dur.


Ce n'est pas obligatoire
= parfois ça passe, parfois ça reprend de zéro, parfois ça se corrompt.

À chacun de savoir s'il veut prendre le risque. 

Je ne l'ai jamais fait, et ma sauvegarde TM est restée saine et légère après trois ans sans oubli.  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------




chafpa a dit:


> Bref, quelle capacité de HDD supporte la Time Capsule :rose:


La TC supporte d'être remplie : tu dois donc ôter l'espace occupé par d'autres données que la sauvegarde TM (= la sparsebundle).

TM réclame un espace disponible de 1,5 à 3 fois la taille des données à sauvegarder = celles du HDD + celles des DDE.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h53 ----------




Vercoquin a dit:


> Quant à installer un disque dur en USB, jen n'ai jamais vraiment compris si ça marchait ou pas pour els sauvegardes Time Machine


Ça marche : http://pondini.org/TM/TCQ2.html



Vercoquin a dit:


> mais je préfère de toute façon remplacer l'interne bien trop petit maintenant pour mes sauvegardes...


Est-ce vraiment une bonne idée de mettre un moteur neuf dans une vieille carrosserie ?? :mouais:


----------



## Vercoquin (24 Novembre 2011)

Un moteur neuf dans une vieille carrosserie ? L'intérêt est surtout que ça revient moins cher qu'une nouvelle voiture !  Environ 250 euros pour un 3To... c'est toujours moins que les 480 d'une nouvelle Time Capsule


----------



## iJeff13 (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, 

j'ai équipé récemment (11/11) mon iMac late 2009 sous Snow (core 2 duo) d'une TC et toutes mes sauvegardes via TM se sont très bien déroulées. 

Aujourd'hui en début d'après midi, je passe avec une pointe d'angoisse à Lion... Une demi heure plus tard... Tout est OK, tout fonctionne, même Rivet et mon vieux FileMaker 8.5. Je me dis c'est gagné !

Depuis Lion installé vers 13 heures, TM effectue  les sauvegardes sans broncher comme d'hab (plus lourdes, certes, plus de 8 GO, mais je me dis que c'est le passage à Lion qui veut ça). 

Depuis 20h48, dernière sauvegarde réussie, ce n'est plus la même musique... 

TM lance la sauvegarde sur TC... et là , on passe l'étape "préparation de sauvegarde", puis "sauvegarde en cours"  (mais je ne vois plus la barre de défilement tourne et je ne vois plus la quantité de ce qui est sauvegardé".  Cette étape prend peu de temps... et on passe à "indexation de la sauvegarde", et là, ça tourne dans le vide... je suis obligé d'arrêter manuellement la sauvegarde qui ne s'est finalement pas faite.

Virus...??? Je n'ose pas y croire...

En faisant quelques recherches, j'ai tenté d'exclure le volume "data" de ma TC de l'indexation Spotlight. Mais rien n'y fait. 

quelqu'un parmi vous aurait-il une idée pour que je puisse de nouveau réussir les sauvegardes ? 

Merci... 
Jeff, marseille

PS: petite info au cas où... j'ai acheté la TC 3 To sur le refurb


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Novembre 2011)

iJeff13 a dit:


> on passe à "indexation de la sauvegarde", et là, ça tourne dans le vide... je suis obligé d'arrêter manuellement la sauvegarde qui ne s'est finalement pas faite.


Là, j'afficherais les éléments invisibles (avec Onyx ou le Terminal),
je chercherais le fichier _.Spotlight-V100_ à la racine de ma sauvegarde dans la Capsule (il te faudra peut-être monter le sparsebundle inclus dans _Data_),
et je le mettrais à la Corbeille

= ça réindexera correctement Spotlight, ce qui est souvent la bonne solution après le passage à Lion.


----------



## iJeff13 (25 Novembre 2011)

Merci François de ce conseil... Mais je sais pas faire tout ça ... :-(( ?  Une petite explication stp?  Merci infiniment   Jeff

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------

Enfin surtout utiliser le terminal pour afficher les dossiers cachés... Et "monter le sparsbundle"...? Pour la mise à la corbeille ça devrait aller... Merci et désolé !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h12 ----------

Enfin surtout utiliser le terminal pour afficher les dossiers cachés... Et &quot;monter le sparsbundle&quot;...? Pour la mise à la corbeille ça devrait aller... Merci et désolé !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Novembre 2011)

Avec Onyx : _Paramètres > Finder > Afficher les fichiers et dossiers cachés_.

Avec le Terminal, par copier-coller, en validant chaque ligne avec Enter &#8617; 
pour les afficher : 
	
	



```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles True 
killall Finder
```
 puis pour les cacher 
	
	



```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles False 
killall Finder
```


Pour monter le sparsebundle : entre dans _Data_, 
et double-clique l'élément ._sparsebundle_ (ou clique sur le bouton _Monter_ dans Utilitaire de Disque, après sélection du sparsebundle)


----------



## iJeff13 (25 Novembre 2011)

Merci François...  Mais pour l'instant j'en suis au même point...

Alors en fait, je me suis aperçu d'un truc... 

Dans ma barre latérale gauche du Finder, j'ai:

Mes favoris, avec tout ce qu'il doit y avoir dedans...

PARTAGES avec
Freebox
Freebox Server
Ma Time Capsule

Quand je clique sur ma TC, j'ai le dossier Data (avec les petits bonshommes dessus...) et dedans je suppose le sparsebundle qui porte le nom de mon iMac.

Ce n'est que quand je lance la sauvegarde manuelle via TM, que le disque "copie de sauvegarde de TM" apparaît dans APPAREILS.  Ou bien lorsque j'entre dans TM
C'est la dedans que j'ai Spotlight V100, affublé d'un sens interdit. Je ne peux pas l'ouvrir car "Vous ne disposez pas des droits..."

Je peux le déplacer à la corbeille... mais quand je relance ma sauvegarde... mêmes symptômes...

Je ne vois pas trop quoi faire d'autre... :-( 

Merci de ton aide si tu as (encore ) une idée !

Jeff

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------

Encore moi...

en farfouillant un peu, je constate ceci.

Malgré la mise dans la corbeille, le Soptlight V100 revient toujours (même sans lancer de sauvegarde).
Dans copies de sauvegarde TM, j'ai un dossier  backups.backupdb. 
Quand je l'ouvre je trouve 
spotlight_temp
spotlight_repair

Les 2 avec le petits sens interdit... Faut il les mettre à la corbeille aussi..??

Encore merci pour l'aide...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Novembre 2011)

Spotlight-V100 est l'élément où est enregistrée l'indexation du Volume
= quand tu le détruis, Spotlight le reconstruit à neuf (si tu n'as pas exclu le Volume dans ses Préférences Système > Confidentialité).


Après, l'indexation qui défaille n'est peut-être pas celle de ta Capsule par Spotlight : je suis peut-être allé trop vite (= si ton problème n'a pas été corrigé après la fin de la réindexation, quand la loupe Spotlight de la barre des menus ne clignote plus).

Le bon chemin serait alors d'aller dans l'utilitaire _Console_ et de lire ce que ça raconte, en recherchant *backupd* dans la loupe _Chaînes correspondantes_ : il y a peut-être un fichier qui bloque l'indexation, et la Console saura en donner le nom et le chemin.

Une bonne idée serait aussi de _Vérifier le Disque_ sur Macintosh HD, avec Utilitaire de Disque.


----------



## iJeff13 (26 Novembre 2011)

Merci François, 

Je n'ai eu ton message que très tôt ce matin.
Et je me suis aperçu qu'entre temps, TM avait réalisé 2 sauvegardes réussies sur la TC.

En regardant malgré tout dans la console, j'ai l'impression que les indexations prennent un temps fou, bien plus longtemps que sous Snow. Et du coup, le processus de sauvegarde lui meme, alors que je n'ai changé que très peu de choses depuis que je suis passé sous Lion.

Si cela ne t'embête pas , je t'ai mis en MP la copie des dernières lignes de la journée d'hier sur la console... Il y a des lignes avec des erreurs, je ne sais pas si c'est significatif de quelque chose... Quoiqu'il en soit, les sauvegardes semblent re-fonctionner, même si elle me paraissent plus longue.

Merci encore !
Jeff


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Novembre 2011)

La première sauvegarde TM sur Lion est souvent inhabituellement longue, du fait de la réindexation : le tout est que les suivantes accélèrent le rythme&#8230;

Tu n'as pas encore posté les messages de la Console qui te laissent perplexe.
Tu peux les coller dans ce sujet, éventuellement en pièce jointe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------

Tu as des lignes qui se répètent à l'infini avec un message "_com.apple.mdworker.isolation.0: invalid stream length 8806; should be 8639_" où les nombres varient.

Une Apple Discussion donne comme solution de réinitialiser les permissions et ACL de ton Compte =
tu redémarres sur la partition Recovery HD (Cmd-R ou Alt),
tu lances son Terminal (barre des menus > Utilitaires) pour y taper : *resetpassword*
tu sélectionnes ton Compte dans l'utilitaire qui s'affiche,
tu lances la réinitialisation des permissions et ACL avec le menu du bas de la fenêtre,
et tu redémarres normalement.


----------



## iJeff13 (26 Novembre 2011)

merci pour cette analyse... 
Est ce que cela une grave conséquence sur le fonctionnement de ma bécane ??  Et si oui, que va m'apporter la démarche que tu m'indiques ? 

Depuis ce matin, les sauvegardes TM sur TC sont redevenues "normales" , en un temps raisonnable. 

Merci, bon après midi

Jeff


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Novembre 2011)

En résumé, tout va bien depuis que tu as attendu que la réindexation Spotlight se fasse. 

La réinitialisation des permissions et ACL de ton Compte n'est donc plus utile = tu peux t'en passer.


----------



## iJeff13 (26 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour tout !


----------



## Average Joe (27 Novembre 2011)

J'ai quelques soucis avec Time Machine. Depuis hier, j'ai des alertes du type :


> *Erreur de Time Machine*
> Impossible de terminer la copie de sauvegarde. Une erreur s'est produite lors de la création du fichier de sauvegarde.
> Dernière sauvegarde réussie : 27/11/2011 à 2:11



J'ai analysé le disque externe avec l'Utilitaire de disque, il ne détecte pas de souci matériel. Moyennant quoi, j'ai lancé une sauvegarde manuelle qui s'est bien passée. Qu'est-ce qui peut déclencher ce genre de message, bloquer les sauvegardes automatiques et afficher le triangle avec point d'exclamation dans la barre des menus ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Novembre 2011)

> Une erreur s'est produite lors de la création du fichier de sauvegarde.



Et tu as vérifié/réparé le Disque TM avec Utilitaire de Disque.
Alors, éteins et débranche le disque externe, laisse reposer quelques minutes, rebranche et rallume : ça suffit parfois.

Si ça ne suffit pas, fais un full reset de Time Machine.

En dernier recours, restera DiskWarrior (100$).
Mais parfois, c'est un disque qui va mourir.


----------



## iToOuchFR (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai une question pour mon futur mac d'occasion, comment marche time machine ?

Parce que j'ai lu qu'il fallait time capsul (1 TO/2/3)

Peut-on se servir d'un disque dur externe de 1 TO ?

Merci


----------



## chafpa (27 Novembre 2011)

iToOuchFR a dit:


> Peut-on se servir d'un disque dur externe de 1 TO ?


Ben que oui, Time Machine n'est que le soft qui permets la sauvegarde (quasi) permanente


----------



## nedd (27 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu entres dans l'espace intergalactique,
> tu sélectionnes le dossier Parallels,
> tu fais un clic droit : _Supprimer toutes les copies de l'élément_.
> 
> Tu ne récupèreras pas tout de suite l'espace libéré par cet effacement : cet espace ne sera utilisé que quand le Volume TM sera plein, mais ça t'évitera alors l'effacement de vieilles sauvegardes (et c'est bien ce que tu veux, si j'ai bien compris).




c'est où et quoi? suite à un crash je suis obligé d'utiliser un DD externe avec toutes mes vidéos et mes rushs pour utiliser TM et j'aimerais pas qu'il me mange toute la place restante... donc je cherche le moyen de limiter l'expansion incontrôlée de TM... Donc est-ce que je supprime manuellement les vieilles sauvegardes? ou j'essaie de faire ce truc avec les fichiers parallèles, mais je ne sais pas ce que c'est ni où ça se trouve...

Puré, je viens de voir que 5 sauvegardes TM ont pris 1,12To pour un disque système seulement plein à 260Go! en deux jours de temps sans changement notable sur mon disque système! Bizarre non? Suis en train d'effacer manuellement les 4 plus anciennes et j'ai déjà récupéré 600Go... hum décidément je ne comprendrais jamais TM...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Novembre 2011)

nedd a dit:


> je cherche le moyen de limiter l'expansion incontrôlée de TM...


Parallels est sauvegardé intégralement chaque heure : pas les modifications minimes du dossier, mais le dossier en entier
= d'où l'intérêt d'exclure Parallels des sauvegardes de TM dans ses Préférences Système.

On n'efface jamais en passant par le Finder
= on passe par l'espace intergalactique et le clic droit, exclusivement.

On limite l'espace dédié à la sauvegarde TM en lui dédiant une partition
= TM ne limite sa taille qu'à la partition : elle la remplit en entier.

Ne te reste à trouver que le siège des fichiers Parallels.


----------



## chafpa (28 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Parallels est sauvegardé intégralement chaque heure : pas les modifications minimes du dossier, mais le dossier en entier


Cela j'en sais quelque chose maintenant  .....


----------



## dadouff7 (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
je n'ai pas l'impression que ce pb ait été traité.
Je dispose d'un macbook 10.5.8 sous Leopard avec un DDE dans lequel j'ai créé un clone avec TM.
Je viens d'acquérir pour le boulo un macbook pro 10.7.2 sous LION.
Le labo m'a créé un compte utilisateur en admin avec les adresses IP et tout ce qu'il faut pour être enregistrer dans mon labo.
Je voulais 'restaurer' mon autre mac dans mon nouveau afin de retrouver les meme dossiers, config et appli.
J'ai fait une première fois une TM avec assistant migration, copie de tout, y compris compte utilisateur.
Du coup, je me suis retrouvé avec une nouvelle session sous LION, qui correspond au clone de mon LEOPARD.
Sauf que je ne voulais pas une nouvelle session, mais que tout soit mis sous celle deja existante.
J'ai donc supprimer cette session avec rm -rf session/ sous root.
Première question : est ce que ça a bien tout supprimer? Car j'ai l'impression qu'il y a de l'espace bouffé et je ne sais pas d'ou ça vient.
J'ai donc refait une migration, en décochant le 'compte utilisateur' dans l'assistant migration.
La copie s'est faite, sauf que sous ma session, je n'ai ni mes dossiers de mon LEOPARD, ni mes configs, ni mes paramètres....

Mes questions : 
_quand j'ai supprimé la session, est ce que j'ai récupéré la place prise par celle ci? Sauf les appli installés qui n'ont pas été virées?
_comment je peux faire une migration avec tous mes paramètres sans créer de nouvelles sessions?

Je voulais faire ça pour ne pas perdre de temps à tout réinstaller et reconfigurer à la main, résultat, j'y passe plus de temps à comprendre pourquoi ça marche pas.

Je remercie grandement qui m'aidera !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur les forums MacGé,


Leopard comporte une mise à jour pour la migration vers Lion = http://www.macg.co/news/voir/211852/mise-a-jour-assistant-de-migration-mac-os-x-leopard (clique sur les mots en bleu et en gras)


Assistant de Migration ne copiera les données du compte Leopard dans le compte Lion que si les deux ont le même nom de baptême.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, il te faudra migrer à la main les données du compte migré vers le compte Lion (en les faisant transiter par le compte _Partagé_, ou par un disque externe, pour raccrocher les autorisations). 
L'autre solution est de mettre ton Leopard en mode Target (T au démarrage, branchement en fire-wire sur le Lion), et de faire des glisser-déposer.


Subtilité supplémentaire : si tu veux migrer ton compte X Leopard sur ton compte X Lion, il te faut lancer Assistant de Migration à partir d'un compte Y dans Lion
= non seulement, il faut le même nom de baptême pour le compte à migrer, mais il faut lancer la migration à partir d'un autre compte.


----------



## nedd (29 Novembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Parallels est sauvegardé intégralement chaque heure : pas les modifications minimes du dossier, mais le dossier en entier
> = d'où l'intérêt d'exclure Parallels des sauvegardes de TM dans ses Préférences Système.
> 
> On n'efface jamais en passant par le Finder
> ...




mais du coup je ne sais pas ce que c'est parallels... et quels sont les risques ou non de l'exclure de la sauvegarde TM?
-Sinon comme j'ai été un mauvais garçon et que je suis passé par le finder pour effacer les plus anciennes sauvegardes TM... est-ce grave? dois-je faire quelque chose?

merci encore


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Novembre 2011)

Parallels sert à virtualiser Windows dans un Mac.

Si tu vides facilement ta Corbeille et que la vérification du disque sur l'archive TM est rassurante, tout va bien.


----------



## nedd (29 Novembre 2011)

oui donc je peux virer parallels! mille mercis

euh spotlight ne trouve pas Parallels... c'est où?


----------



## dadouff7 (29 Novembre 2011)

Merci François pour ta réponse aussi rapide.
Ce que j'en conclue.
TM c'est bien si tu veux remettre ton mac comme il était avant une connerie..
Pour un transfert/clonage, ca l'est moins.
Ca impliquerait que je change mon nom de session sous leopard. Mais je ne veux pas qu'il écrase la session sous lion en mettant la léopard...
Du coup, j'ai fait du glissé/déposé et je change toutes mes préférences, paramètres à la main pour obtenir un quasi clone...

Merci !


----------



## cellendhyll (4 Janvier 2012)

Meilleurs voeux à tous, en passant. ^^(désolé pour le hs)


----------



## 034 (4 Janvier 2012)

Merci toi aussi.
Quelqu'un pourrai me dire si Time machine plus une clé de restauration de lion ( et/ou un clé bootable de Lion) pourrai me permettre de transféré les donné d'un disque dur (installé la) vers un autre (un fois celui ci installé)?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2012)

034 a dit:


> transférer les donné d'un disque dur (installé la) vers un autre (un fois celui ci installé)?


L'utilitaire de _restauration d'une sauvegarde TM_ inclus dans Recovery HD de Lion ou le DVD de 10.6 permet de réinstaller un Mac à l'identique sur n'importe quel autre Mac : ni plus, ni moins
= ça efface les données du nouveau Mac pour y écrire les données de l'ancien. :rateau:

Pour migrer les données d'un ancien Mac sur un nouveau Mac déjà porteur de données propres, on passe par l'application _Assistant de Migration_,
application qu'on lancera à partir d'un autre Compte quand on souhaite migrer (encore une fois, à l'identique) un ancien Compte présent sous le même nom dans le nouveau Mac 
(ou alors, on se résoudra à rebaptiser le Compte migré, pour qu'il coexiste avec celui du nouveau Mac = pour garder les données propres de ce dernier).

Note explicative : quand on demande à migrer un Compte déjà présent dans le nouveau Mac, Assistant de Migration nous demande si on veut effacer et réécrire le Compte, ou si on veut rebaptiser le compte qu'on veut migrer.


----------



## 034 (4 Janvier 2012)

Mais est ce pareil dans le cas d'un disque dure vierge ?

Enfin veut dire un fois le nouveau disque installer je fait quoi concrètement ? J'utilise le fichier InstallESD.dmg mise sur un DDE ou l'assistant de lion mis sur clef USB? (Pour mettre lion et après lancer time machine pour reprendre mes donné)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2012)

Pour un disque dur vierge, j'installerais Lion, 
pour avoir la partition Recovery HD.

Après, ou tu passes par l'utilitaire de Recovery HD, 
ou tu passes par l'Assistant de Réglages/Migration de la première connexion sur Lion : 
dans les deux cas, tu récupèreras toutes tes données et applis.


----------



## 034 (4 Janvier 2012)

Mais avec quoi je devrai l'installer? :/
Et pour l'assistant migration l'ordi doit être connecter avec une sauvegarde time machine sur un disque dur externe non? ou pas?
Je vois pas du tout la démarche en faite


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2012)

Ou tu ne vois pas à quoi sert Time Machine ? :mouais:
= Time Machine est une application qui écrit des sauvegardes sur un disque externe dédié.

Si tu veux juste copier ton Mac sur un autre disque, passe par un logiciel de clonage (CarbonCopyCloner, SuperDuper!, ) : ce sera simple, direct et efficace. :love:



On installe Lion avec InstallESD.dmg ou avec la sauvegarde Recovery HD créée par l'Assistant, oui.


----------



## 034 (4 Janvier 2012)

Donc si je fait une restauration time machine après avoir installé lion sa ne me redonnera pas mon ancien système?

comme ici


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2012)

034 a dit:


> Donc si je fait une restauration time machine après avoir installé lion sa ne me redonnera pas mon ancien système?
> 
> comme ici


Bah, si.


----------



## 034 (4 Janvier 2012)

Donc j'ai pas besoin de cloner mon disque actuel :rateau:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2012)

Le clone est une autre voie.

Et je la conseille systématiquement en plus de Time Machine : ceinture et bretelles.

Mais tu peux t'en passer.


----------



## 034 (4 Janvier 2012)

aaaaaaaaa 

A ben punaise sa fait 48h que je cherche cette info ^^ j'ai du faire les 3/4 des sites français (et forum) qui en parle.
Alors un grand merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Janvier 2012)

034 a dit:


> A ben punaise sa fait 48h que je cherche cette info ^^ j'ai du faire les 3/4 des sites français (et forum) qui en parle.


Alors, tu reviendras ici quand tu auras une nouvelle question sur TM. :affraid:


----------



## 034 (5 Janvier 2012)

:love:  oui sans doute mais pour l'instant sa ira merci encore


----------



## rebane (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour messieurs-dames,

je viens de faire une clean reinstall de Lion sur mon vieux Macbook. La réinstall s'est passée correctement, tout comme la restauration TM, qui a visiblement bien remis en place les comptes et les données (dont une base iPhoto de ~80 Go). Je dis visiblement, parce que j'ai tapé mon mot de passe de session y'a environ 45 minutes et ça ballon-de-plagise depuis. C'est normal selon vous ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2012)

Non, pas normal, bien sûr.

Mais si tu as fait une clean reinstall, c'est que quelque chose n'allait pas avant la restauration.

Vieux Mac Book = vieux matériel


----------



## nocide (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

nouveau dans l'univers backup de TM, je me renseigne ici et la sur TM, mais je me pose une question qui peu être bête pour certain .

Si j'utilise TM pour mes sauvegardes, est-ce que sur le dDD mon MBP je peux supprimer mes bibliothèque Musiques / Films d'itune, pour pouvoir les lires que depuis mon disque TM ?

ou faut il que je partition mon disque externe pour avoir un espace consacrait à mes bibliothèques ? 

a savoir j'ai un DD 500 Go sur mon MBP, je vient de m'achetez un DD externe de 2 To, j'aimerez gérer mes bibliothèques itune depuis DD externe ( Les film et musiques sa prend beaucoup de place ), et avoir sur mon MBP que mes softs, et fichier de travaille . 
Est-ce possible?

cordialement


----------



## TrumanHatter (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai un petit souci, beaucoup de mes logiciels plantent (rekordbox et traktor) alors que j'en ai besoin, c'est les logiciels que j'utilise le plus après la suite adobe.

Pour rekordbox c'était censé venir de ma version léopard, je suis donc passé à snow léopard. Mais le problème persiste. Et il en est de même pour Traktor.

Alors je souhaite restaurer mon Mac, j'ai même envie de dire le formater!
Je l'aurais ainsi comme neuf, mais j'ai vraiment peur de perde mes données, alors voici ma question:

Est-il possible d'importer de Time machine, uniquement iTunes et Mail (le reste je m'en fou je peux ré-installer mes logiciels et rajouter mes photos et films après.
Mais je veux pas perdre mes mails et contacts et surtout mes playlistes iTunes (j'utilise traktor et rekordbox pour mixer et si je perds mes playlistes je suis foutu!!) ??

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et aides.


----------



## chafpa (9 Janvier 2012)

nocide a dit:


> Si j'utilise TM pour mes sauvegardes, est-ce que sur le dDD mon MBP je peux supprimer mes bibliothèque Musiques / Films d'itune, pour pouvoir les lires que depuis mon disque TM ?


Sûrement pas


nocide a dit:


> ou faut il que je partition mon disque externe pour avoir un espace consacrait à mes bibliothèques ?


Par nature un disque dur de sauvegarde ne doit servir que pour la sauvegarde.

Dans ton cas et pour ce que tu veux faire, il te faut 2 HDD. L'un pour la sauvegarde de TM, l'autre pour y mettre ce que tu veux.

Maintenant chacun fais ce qu'il veut mais il ne faut pas trop jouer avec ses sauvegardes car le jour où on en a besoin ........... on risque d'être triste


----------



## nocide (9 Janvier 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Sûrement pas
> 
> Par nature un disque dur de sauvegarde ne doit servir que pour la sauvegarde.
> 
> ...



Ok, je te remercie de ta réponse rapide .

donc me reste plus qu'à m'achetez un autre DD, et de trouver un boitier externe qui prend en charge 2 DD monter séparément ^^.

merci


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2012)

nocide a dit:


> et de trouver un boitier externe qui prend en charge 2 DD monter séparément ^^.


?? 

Deux disques durs, donc 2 boitiers distincts, avec chacun leur alimentation, non ?

J'ai également appris à la lecture de ce forum que lorsqu'on fait des sauvegardes (en particulier des clones) il est bien de désactiver le temps du clonage la sauvegarde Time machine. Puis on la réactive évidemment quand le clone est terminé.

J'imagine qu'on devrait faire pareil quand on copie des gros fichiers (des grosses bibliothèques iTunes, photothèques, etc.)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2012)

+1 Sly 54

Quand je transfère mes banques d'images (dossiers images, iPhoto Library et Aperture Library) sur le DD Externe, je désactive toujours Time Machine qui est sur un autre DDE séparé, chaque DDE a son alimentation.


----------



## nocide (9 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> ??
> 
> Deux disques durs, donc 2 boitiers distincts, avec chacun leur alimentation, non ?
> 
> ...



non cela est possible, voici un boitier qui permet de le faire : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13...esata-usb-20-pour-disques-durs-sata-2535.html

bien entendu le design n'est pas top, mais la n'est pas vraiment mon problème  .

Tu gère bien les deux disque dur séparer via un seul usb  
donc désactivé TM le temp de transfer des bibliothèque.


----------



## chafpa (9 Janvier 2012)

nocide a dit:


> non cela est possible, voici un boitier qui permet de le faire : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13...esata-usb-20-pour-disques-durs-sata-2535.html


Attends, tu parles de boitiers et tu nous montre un dock .......... cela n'a pas grand-chose à voir :hein:

Cela, c'est un boitier pour 2 HDD :
- http://www.materiel.net/boitier-pour-disque-dur-externe/icy-box-ib-3221stu-b-39281.html


----------



## nocide (9 Janvier 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Attends, tu parles de boitiers et tu nous montre un dock .......... cela n'a pas grand-chose à voir :hein:
> 
> Cela, c'est un boitier pour 2 HDD :
> - http://www.materiel.net/boitier-pour-disque-dur-externe/icy-box-ib-3221stu-b-39281.html



autant pour moi, c'était bien un dock, :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Janvier 2012)

nocide a dit:


> j'aimerez gérer mes bibliothèques itune depuis DD externe ( Les film et musiques sa prend beaucoup de place ), et avoir sur mon MBP que mes softs, et fichier de travaille .


Une remarque :

si tu mets ta bibliothèque iTunes  sur un second DDE, pense à le formater en Mac OS étendu journalisé afin que Time Machine puisse le sauvegarder

= il faut toujours avoir ses données sensibles en double, 
et sur deux supports distincts (d'où l'utilité pour toi, à mon sens, d'un second DDE).



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------




TrumanHatter a dit:


> beaucoup de mes logiciels plantent (rekordbox et traktor) alors que j'en ai besoin.
> 
> Est-il possible d'importer de Time machine, uniquement iTunes et Mail (le reste je m'en fou je peux ré-installer mes logiciels et rajouter mes photos et films après.
> Mais je veux pas perdre mes mails et contacts et surtout mes playlistes iTunes (j'utilise traktor et rekordbox pour mixer et si je perds mes playlistes je suis foutu!!) ??


Oui, c'est possible : pense juste à recréer un Compte avec le même nom et le même mot de passe que celui qui a été sauvegardé par Time Machine.

Pour réinstaller à la main, je partirais plutôt d'un clone : c'est plus souple que TM.


Et au lieu du réflexe windowsien de réinstaller, j'aurais plutôt le réflexe Mac de dépanner mes deux logiciels : ils doivent avoir un site développeur, et un Support, non ?

Une première piste serait de voir ce qu'ils donnent dans un autre compte d'utilisateur.


----------



## Byters (9 Janvier 2012)

J'ai un petit soucis avec Time Machine est-il possible de supprimer des sauvegarde car ca commence à vraiment me prendre de la place sur l'une de mes partitions et j'ai des sauvegardes depuis Novembre 2011. Comment en supprimer sans mettre le bazar dans time machine merci


----------



## TrumanHatter (9 Janvier 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui, c'est possible : pense juste à recréer un Compte avec le même nom et le même mot de passe que celui qui a été sauvegardé par Time Machine.
> 
> Pour réinstaller à la main, je partirais plutôt d'un clone : c'est plus souple que TM.
> 
> ...



Super intéressant tout ce que tu me dis là!! Mais alors je suis un peu paumé, je vais faire quelques recherches pour ce qu'est un clone et comment faire.

Qu'est ce que t'entends par dépanner les logiciels, j'ai fais tout les forums des marques et des logiciels pour rekordbox y'a aucune solutions trouvé aujourd'hui et traktor comme c'est la démo je sais pas trop...

Et pour le compte d'utilisateur je vais essayer ça dès demain! Vraiment pas con, fallait y penser, merci


----------



## big41 (10 Janvier 2012)

Une petite question rapide concernant la sauvegarde TM
J'ai acheté un iPad dernièrement pour pouvoir surfer sur le net depuis le canapé sans le MBP.
En effet ma chérie a encore son PC de daube qui donne d'inquiétants signes de faiblesse.
Le but c'est de la convertir au Mac.
Donc je compte lui ouvrir une session sur mon MBP afin qu'elle puisse goûter aux délices du Roi de la jungle. 
Et quand ielle aura le Mac je prendrais l'iPad et vice versa.
Ma question est de savoir comment se passe la sauvegarde TM ?
Doit-on faire une sauvegarde par session ouverte ou bien quand je lancerais TM sur DDE sur ma session celle-là sauvegardera les deux sessions ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Ma question est de savoir comment se passe la sauvegarde TM ?


C'est transparent, ça sauvegarde toutes les sessions.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Janvier 2012)

Byters a dit:


> J'ai un petit soucis avec Time Machine est-il possible de supprimer des sauvegarde car ca commence à vraiment me prendre de la place sur l'une de mes partitions et j'ai des sauvegardes depuis Novembre 2011. Comment en supprimer sans mettre le bazar dans time machine merci


Tu remontes le temps dans l'espace intergalactique de TM jusqu'à la date que tu veux supprimer,
tu n'y sélectionnes aucun élément,
et tu fais un clic droit (loin de toute icône) : un menu d'effacement de la date apparaîtra (= _Supprimer la copie de sauvegarde_).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h56 ----------




TrumanHatter a dit:


> je vais faire quelques recherches pour ce qu'est un clone et comment faire.


Recherche du côté de _CarbonCopyCloner_ ou _SuperDuper_!

et/ou lis ça = http://www.osxfacile.com/clone.html


----------



## Average Joe (10 Janvier 2012)

Personnellement, je ne supprime pas les vieilles sauvegardes (certaines vont sur leur deux ans) de Time Machine car le Mac devrait le faire de lui-même comme je lui ai demandé.

En ce qui concerne le clonage, j'ai fait le choix de CCC qui est gratuit même si j'ai fait une petite donation à Bombitch Software pour les remercier de leurs efforts. Je me suis déjà amusé à redémarrer depuis le clone. Ça marche comme avec le disque interne si ce n'est que le chargement est plus lent : c'est du Firewire 800, pas du Thunderbolt

J'ai donc deux disques externes et un troisième, que je compte choisir en FW 800 auto-alimenté (j'arrive aux limites de mes multiprises) comme celui de clonage, viendra les rejoindre pour y sauvegarder certains des plus gros fichiers pour ne pas trop encombrer le Mac. Je compte le raccorder en daisy-chain avec le disque réservé à CCC : pas de partition. Pour un Mac de bureau, la question de la mobilité des sauvegardes ne se pose pas.


----------



## big41 (10 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est transparent, ça sauvegarde toutes les sessions.


OK merci pour la réponse, je m'en doutais mais je n'en étais pas sûr, c'est vraiment cool Apple pour ça


----------



## AnneMN (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, je viens dacheter une Time Capsule depuis noel. Je me suis aperçu que Parallels faisait faire des sauvegardes énormes (pour moi 34 Go à chaque fois parfois à 2h dintervalles ca devrait quand même venir avec un avertissement), jai donc exclu le fichier Parallels des sauvegardes. Jai supprimé les anciennes sauvegardes de Parallels en passant par Time Machine mais je vois que je ne peux pas récupérer tout de suite lespace mémoire (constaté sur le finder et confirmé sur un des messages du poste).

Ma question est : puis-je effacer complètement ma sauvegarde TM de la Time Capsule et recommencer la sauvegarde de 0 (en excluant dès le début Parallels) pour récupérer immédiatement lespace mémoire ? Ou cela risque de ne pas marcher (c est à dire, jefface bien ma sauvegarde mais lespace mémoire nest toujours pas récupéré).

A noter, mon frère utilise aussi la time capsule pour la time machine sur son ordi et on utilise aussi la TC comme disque dur externe. Au cas où la précision serait importante...

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Le plus simple est de démonter l'image-dsque de la Capsule qui correspond à ta sauvegarde, avec Utilitaire de Disque,

puis de lancer dans ton Terminal la commande : 
	
	



```
hdiutil compact
```
 suivie d'un espace, puis du glisser-déposer de l'icône de la sparsebundle, puis de Enter &#8617;

= ça compactera ton image-disque.


Sinon, tu peux aussi démonter la sparsebundle puis la mettre à la Corbeille,
mais tu perds tes sauvegardes.


----------



## chafpa (12 Janvier 2012)

AnneMN a dit:


> Je me suis aperçu que Parallels faisait faire des sauvegardes énormes (pour moi 34 Go à chaque fois&#8230; parfois à 2h d&#8217;intervalles&#8230; ca devrait quand même venir avec un avertissement), j&#8217;ai donc exclu le fichier Parallels des sauvegardes.


Si tu remontes un peu ce topic, tu liras que j'ai découvert cette "mésaventure" récemment et comme toi, j'ai exclu Parallels de la sauvegarde sur TC.

En fait, c'est à chaque fois que j'utilisais Parallels que le machine virtuelle était sauvegardée et même en faisant le mènage dans Windows et en compressant la machine virtuelle, j'avais 24 Go de sauvegardés. 

Pour répondre à ta question, je ne vois aucun obstacle à repartir de zéro avec la TC surtout avec le peu d'historique qu'elle a.

Par contre, l'utiliser comme DD externe ne me parait pas du tout normal. Il faut investir dans un autre HDD externe et laisser la TC dédiée aux sauvegardes.


----------



## AnneMN (12 Janvier 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le plus simple est de démonter l'image-dsque de la Capsule qui correspond à ta sauvegarde, avec Utilitaire de Disque,
> 
> ...



Aucune idée de ce que "démonter une image disque" veut dire  . Mais de toute façon, la time capsule n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire de disque.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

A Chafpa : Je me sens moins seule là, hehehe. Ca t'es arrivé à toi et je suis sûre à pleins d'autres personnes. Ils devraient vraiment mettre un avertissement. (en plus moi, Parallel s'ouvre à l'ouverture du mac... il est toujours allumé quasiment)



chafpa a dit:


> Pour répondre à ta question, je ne vois aucun obstacle à repartir de zéro avec la TC surtout avec le peu d'historique qu'elle a.



Perdre l'historique ne me gêne pas. Mais j'aimerais surtout savoir si le fait d'effacer la sauvegarde libèrera l'espace mémoire. Ca semblerait évident que oui... mais il me semblait tout aussi évident qu'en effaçant les sauvegardes de parallels j'aurais du de l'espace libéré... Et y a t il une technique particulière pour effacer une sauvegarde entière? 




chafpa a dit:


> Par contre, l'utiliser comme DD externe ne me parait pas du tout normal. Il faut investir dans un autre HDD externe et laisser la TC dédiée aux sauvegardes.



En fait, pour la Time Machine, j'ai exclu (en plus de parallel) les videos et les musiques de la sauvegarde. Par contre, je les ai copié de mon macbook sur la TC comme je l'aurais fait avec un disque dur externe normal. Je les gardes dans mon macbook (donc ca revient à une sorte de sauvegarde... juste que c'est pas automatique). Mais l'intérêt c'est que je peux partager ces vidéo avec mon frangin, même lorsque mon MBP n'est pas branché. Ca rend les choses nettement plus pratiques.


----------



## chafpa (13 Janvier 2012)

AnneMN a dit:


> Et y a t il une technique particulière pour effacer une sauvegarde entière?


Tu mets la sparsebundle à la Corbeille tout simplement.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Janvier 2012)

AnneMN a dit:


> Aucune idée de ce que "démonter une image disque" veut dire  . Mais de toute façon, la time capsule n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire de disque.
> 
> 
> Et y a t il une technique particulière pour effacer une sauvegarde entière?


Tu glisses-déposes l'icône de la sparsebundle du Finder vers la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque,
puis tu cliques sur le bouton _Démonter_ (dans la barre d'outils d'Utilitaire de Disque). 


Pour effacer toutes les sauvegardes d'un élément, on sélectionne cet élément dans l'espace intergalactique de TM,
on fait un clic droit, 
et on choisit _Effacer toutes les sauvegardes de &#8230;_. :love:

Effacer des sauvegardes ne fait que libérer de l'espace, mais ne réduit pas la taille totale de la sparsebundle : il faut la compacter volontairement, avec le Terminal.

Pour supprimer une date de sauvegarde, on ne sélectionne rien dans l'espace intergalactique à la date qu'on veut effacer,
 et on passe par le clic droit (_Effacer la copie de sauvegarde_).


----------



## AnneMN (13 Janvier 2012)

ok, merci les gars pour ces explications. Je vais essayer ce WE...


----------



## ANGLES (15 Janvier 2012)

pour le transfert, TM me dit que la sauvegarde TM n'a pas été faite avec le même MAC !!!
effectivement, je veux transférer mon mac bureau dans mon macbook !!!
D'autre part, j'ai créé une identité passagère pour le transfert car il faut le faire d'un autre compte : or cette identité n'est pas en administrateur.
comment faire ? car pour la passer en administrateur on me demande de me connecter AVEC un compte admin or il n'y en a pas !!!
Merci de toute aide


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Janvier 2012)

pour ma part (on est jamais trop prudent):
j'ai un raid 1 où j'ai fait 2 partitions, l'une pour TM et l'autre pour le clone (clone que je fais chaque semaine), avec ça je pense être au top car pour qu'un raid 1 crame (cela peut arriver mais bon...)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

On conseille d'avoir un DD Externe dédié à une fonction, Raid ou pas ... bref :love:

Quand à cette question 





> comment faire ? car pour la passer en administrateur on me demande de me connecter AVEC un compte admin or il n'y en a pas !!!


 le doute est permis, un Mac sans compte Adm... ? ... Démarre le avec la touche ALT enfoncée pour voir s'il n'y a pas un autre compte et raconte nous ce qu'il y a


----------



## chafpa (15 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> pour ma part (on est jamais trop prudent):
> j'ai un raid 1 où j'ai fait 2 partitions, l'une pour TM et l'autre pour le clone (clone que je fais chaque semaine), avec ça je pense être au top car pour qu'un raid 1 crame (cela peut arriver mais bon...)


Je ne vois pas où est ta prudence de mettre tous tes oeufs dans le même boitier  .....


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Janvier 2012)

ben c'est qd même du raid 1
donc je trouve que tu as moins de chance que cela pete contrairement à un disque dur externe


par contre j'ai une question....

Donc voilà j'ai 2 durs sur ma machine (1 de donnés et l'autre pour le systeme)

le systeme est time machiné  sur le raid 
mais je souhaiterai aussi time machiné la partie de donnnés MAIS sur un autre dur 

est ce possible que TM gere 2 sauvegardes differentes?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

C'est pour cette raison, que j'ai 5 disques durs externes séparés, 2 de (2 To) pour Time Machine (l'un d'eux est déposé chez mon fils), 1 (750 Go) pour les données mises manuellement, 2 autres (320 Go) en ExFat pour les transferts entre Mac et Windows.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> est ce possible que TM gere 2 sauvegardes differentes?


Pas à ma connaissance
TM gère plusieurs disques durs, mais un seul "schéma" de sauvegarde


----------



## ANGLES (15 Janvier 2012)

ok très bien : mais ça ne répond pas à mon problème !!!!


----------



## AnneMN (16 Janvier 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le plus simple est de démonter l'image-dsque de la Capsule qui correspond à ta sauvegarde, avec Utilitaire de Disque,
> 
> ...





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu glisses-déposes l'icône de la sparsebundle du Finder vers la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque,
> puis tu cliques sur le bouton Démonter (dans la barre d'outils d'Utilitaire de Disque).



J'ai essayé de démonter la sparsebundle. Je l'ai glissée du finder vers Utilitaire de disque. Mais le bouton "démonter" a été remplacé par "ouvrir". (sinon, il y avait "éjecter" aussi).

J'ai donc cliqué sur "ouvrir" et là un dossier "copie de sauvegarde" est apparu sur lequel je pouvais cliqué sur "démonter" (mais toujours pas pour la sparsebundle). J'ai donc démonté la "copie de sauvegarde". Puis j'ai tenté de mettre la "sparsebundle" à la corbeille.

Mais ça a échoué en disant que le fichier "token" était utilisé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Janvier 2012)

AnneMN a dit:


> Mais ça a échoué en disant que le fichier "token" était utilisé.


Tu avais désactivé Time Machine dans ses Préférences Système,
et c'est bien le sparsebundle de la sauvegarde de ton Mac ?

Avec Utilitaire de Disque, peux-tu Vérifier/Réparer le Disque sur ton sparsebundle ?


----------



## AnneMN (16 Janvier 2012)

Oui j'ai bien désactivé la TM et c'est bien ma sparsebundle (et non celle de mon frère) que j'essaye de mettre à la corbeille. 

Sur l'utilitaire disque, si je sélectionne ma sparsebundle et clique sur "vérification", j'obtiens après un moment "Le volume Copies de sauvegarde Time machine semble être en bon état". Là encore il parle des copies de sauvegarde et non du sparsebundle même... c'est peut être normal? C'est bien le ".sparsebundle" et non la copie de sauvegarde que je dois mettre à la corbeille, pas vrai? 

Sinon, lorsque je sélectionne sur l'utilitaire disque la sparsebundle, j'ai des onglets SOS, partitionner, effacer et restaurer... Effacer???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Janvier 2012)

Oui, c'est le sparsebundle qu'il faut mettre à la Corbeille, pour le recréer ensuite.

Non, effacer ne fera qu'en effacer le contenu, mais pas le contenant.


Quand tu essaies de mettre le sparsebundle à la Corbeille, tu n'aurais pas une fenêtre avec certes un message d'échec, mais aussi un bouton qui te demande de t'*Authentifier* (= donner ton nom et ton mot de passe) ?

La commande _hdiutil compact_ est simple, et directe.


----------



## aarog (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je ne parviens pas à créer de nouveau sujet sur ce thème de discussion.... alors pardon d'avance si ma question perturbe un peu la discussion en cours.

j'ai un souci avec ma config airport.

Je crois qu'il faut d'abord que je vous décrive mon installation:
Je possède un vieux PC fixe ainsi qu'un mac book en réseau.
En fait j'habite à la campagne et mon FAI est INFOSAT (pas très connu) il utilise du relai adsl pour nous acheminer via wifi l'internet dont on a besoins. (www.infosat-telecom.fr)
J'ai donc une antenne sur mon toit qui capte le message crypté et le retranscrit en filaire via un petit boitier que je relis en ethernet à mon airport extreme.
Quand la Time Capsule est arrivée sur le marché, j'ai décidé de m'offrir un bon disc de sauvegarde tout en conservant mon réseau existant. Je l'ai donc couplée sans trop de problèmes au réseau airport déjà en place.
Tout ceci a marché à peu près normalement pendant 1 ans. (j'avais déjà quelques petits soucis ... je perdais la connexion internet quand Time capsule effectuait sa sauvegarde... du coup je l'avais mis en sauvegarde manuelle). Perso je pense que 3 wifi différents dans la même maison entraine certainement des perturbations...
Bref mon problème actuel est que  ma Time capsule (situé au grenier et jamais éteinte) s'est mise à clignoter orange ... depuis j'ai bidouillé la config, je l'ai réinitialisée plusieurs fois et je ne trouve pas de solution pour remettre le voyant au vert.
De plus.... et c'est ça le plus ennuyeux ... après l'avoir débranchée définitivement pour retrouver  un accès à internet , je ne peux plus me connecter qu'en tant qu'invité du réseau. (étrange nom ?). Comme si je n'étais qu'un voisin de mon propre réseau... Si vous avez une ou deux idées... je prends !   
Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Oui, tu surgis dans un sujet Time Machine alors que tu as un problème de réseau et de Capsule
= http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/

En passant, un bon article sur la réinitialisation : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3728?viewlocale=fr_FR

Le bouton bleu *Outils du forum* permet de créer une nouvelle discussion.


----------



## aarog (17 Janvier 2012)

Hoops !!!! Je débute .... merci pour l'aiguillage .


----------



## AnneMN (17 Janvier 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quand tu essaies de mettre le sparsebundle à la Corbeille, tu n'aurais pas une fenêtre avec certes un message d'échec, mais aussi un bouton qui te demande de t'*Authentifier* (= donner ton nom et ton mot de passe) ?
> 
> La commande _hdiutil compact_ est simple, et directe.



Non, quand j'essaie de mettre la sparsebundle à la corbeille, je n'ai pas le message d'authentification...

Là j'ai essayé hdiutil compact : 
- j'ai ouvert Utilitaire de disque
- j'ai sélectionné et ouvert ma sparsebundle (le choix "démonter" n'est pas disponible)
- ca a ajouté un fichier "copie de sauvegarde" que j'ai démonté (il ne demande pas d'authentification mais il y a marqué "non monté" quelque part ensuite...
- j'ai ouvert le Terminal et taper "hdiutil compact" avec un espace et j'ai glissé la sparsebundle puis (ENTER)

mais j'ai eu le message : compact failed - Ressources temporairement indisponibles

je suis trop une tâche :rateau:

Au fait... le fait que ce soit avec une Time Capsule et pas avec un disque dur externe normal, ca peut changer quelque chose?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Janvier 2012)

C'est dans le Finder qu'il faut aller chercher la sparsebundle, 
que ce soit pour la mettre à la Corbeille ou la déposer sur la fenêtre du Terminal,

sans la monter ou l'ouvrir, et en ayant désactivé TM.


Mettre la sparsebundle dans Utilitaire de Disque n'est indiqué que pour la manipuler avec Utilitaire de Disque (en particulier, la vérifier ou la réparer).


----------



## AnneMN (18 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

C'était bien du finder que j'essayer de mettre à la corbeille ou déposer au terminal. Et TM était désactivé. Par contre je crois que mon Utilitaire de disque était en marche et que "copie de sauvegarde" était aussi affiché dans le finder.

Là je viens de réessayer en démontant la copie de sauvegarde, fermant le l'utilitaire de disque et en éjectant la copie de sauvegarde. J'ai fait hdiutil compact... et là j'ai "début de compactage, récupération de l'espace libre"... YEAAAAH. Ca fait un petit temps que ca dure mais c'est peut être normal (comme le défragmentage sur windows?). 

Ca m'indiquera quand ce sera fini, non?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Janvier 2012)

Oui, c'est long, 
d'autant plus long que le sparsebundle est gros.

À la fin, le prompt du Terminal s'affichera avec le nom de ton compte d'utilisateur (= il sera prêt à lancer une nouvelle commande), 
après, peut-être, un message de succès.


----------



## AnneMN (18 Janvier 2012)

YEEEAAAAHHHH  c'est passé de 247 à 94Gb! Pas mal quand même. Même si il me restait encore de la marge sur la TC, valait mieux compacter pendant que la taille était encore raisonnable. 

Merci encore


----------



## Ladypotsy (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Veuillez m'excuser d'avance si je ne suis pas dans la bonne rubrique pour traiter mon problème !

Alors voilà je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe Seagate Expansion 500 GO. Il marche niquel, sauf pour effectuer des sauvegardes Time Machine. Il affiche toujours une erreur et me dit que Time Machine n'a pas pu terminé la sauvegarde. En allant dans la console, historique j'ai ceci : 

29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Stopping backupd because the backup volume was ejected!
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Stopping backup.
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Error writing to backup log.  NSFileHandleOperationException:*** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Input/output error
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Error: (-8062) SrcErr:NO Copying /android-sdk-mac/platform-tools/llvm-rs-cc to /Volumes/hellokitty/Backups.backupdb/Macintosh/2012-01-29-091640.inProgress/CF2135D5-DA21-4D88-A280-E8B0D4AD1DBB/Macintosh HD/android-sdk-mac/platform-tools
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Error writing to backup log.  NSFileHandleOperationException:*** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Input/output error
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Error writing to backup log.  NSFileHandleOperationException:*** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Input/output error
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Error writing to backup log.  NSFileHandleOperationException:*** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Input/output error
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Copied 8 files (27.3 MB) from volume Macintosh HD.
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Error writing to backup log.  NSFileHandleOperationException:*** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Input/output error
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Copy stage failed with error:11
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Error writing to backup log.  NSFileHandleOperationException:*** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Input/output error
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Error writing to backup log.  NSFileHandleOperationException:*** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Input/output error
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Error writing to backup log.  NSFileHandleOperationException:*** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Input/output error
29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    Backup failed with error: 27

J'ai déjà effectuer des recherches et trouver des cas similaires au mien mais aucune des solutions n'ont résolu mon problème, à savoir de renommer mon disque avec des caractères alphanumériques, le formatage, la connexion en e-sata...

Voilà en espérant que quelqu'un trouve une solution, merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Quand on formate (efface) le disque externe (Table Guid) et Mac OS étendu journalisé, il faut ensuite refaire le pairage depuis les préférences système, choix du DDE et confirmer les options.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Janvier 2012)

Ladypotsy a dit:


> 29/01/12 09:19:14    com.apple.backupd[581]    *Error: (-8062) SrcErr:NO Copying* /android-sdk-mac/platform-tools/llvm-rs-cc to /Volumes/hellokitty/Backups.backupdb/Macintosh/2012-01-29-091640.inProgress/CF2135D5-DA21-4D88-A280-E8B0D4AD1DBB/Macintosh HD/android-sdk-mac/platform-tools


Là, ça vaudrait le coup d'exclure le dossier_ /Macintosh HD/android-sdk-mac/platform-tools_ des sauvegardes de TM (ça se fait dans ses Préférences Système).


----------



## Ladypotsy (29 Janvier 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Là, ça vaudrait le coup d'exclure le dossier_ /Macintosh HD/android-sdk-mac/platform-tools_ des sauvegardes de TM (ça se fait dans ses Préférences Système).



Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai ajouté le dossier parmi les éléments à exclure, mais la sauvegarde s'arrête toujours...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Janvier 2012)

On va dire que tu as bien vérifié que ton disque TM est en Mac OS étendu journalisé et schéma GUID (en bas de la fenêtre d'Utilitaire de Disque, en sélectionnant la partition puis le disque). 


Alors, te reste à relire les derniers messages de la Console, 

et surtout, à changer le câble (ou le port ou le hub) de ton disque externe. :mouais:


----------



## AppleFab (30 Janvier 2012)

Nouveau sur le forum, j'espère que mon problème n'a pas été évoqué précédemment. Voilà depuis hier, impossible de rentrer dans ma time capsule, je n'ai plus accès à mes sauvegardes antérieur.
Aucun souci depuis 6 mois et là ça bug. Impossible d'établir la connexion au volume de sauvegarde. Connexion impossible avec ma Time Capsule, quand j'ouvre les préférences de time machine ça bug et je suis obliger de forcer à quitter avec Cmd Alt Esc. 
Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aidez ça serait super. Ma time capsule est branché en Ethernet.

Pour info j'ai utiliser un logiciel pour nettoyer mon mac récemment Onyx et depuis ce jour connexion impossible avec la time capsule, pourtant le voyant est bien allumé en vert. J'ai débranché ma time capsule au niveau de l'ethernet, j'ai également fait un reset mais rien y fait.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Janvier 2012)

Un collègue vient d'avoir un peu le même problème : il l'a résolu en mettant son Norton anti-virus à jour


Qu'as-tu choisi comme menus dans Onyx ??


Tu peux débrancher et éteindre  ta Capsule et ton Mac, puis rebrancher et rallumer : ça ne mange pas de pain.

Tu peux ensuite aller dans Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Préférences (après avoir éteint la Capsule) pour mettre le _com.apple.timemachine.plist_ à la Corbeille,
puis rallumer la Capsule et reparamétrer les Préférences Système (si elles veulent bien).


----------



## AppleFab (30 Janvier 2012)

Salut François, tout d'abord merci d'avoir pris le temps de m'avoir répondu. 

J'ai fait ce que tu m'a dit, et le problème persiste.Je viens de lancer une sauvegarde manuel et j'ai toujours le même message "recherche du disque de sauvegarde" j'ai l'icône du time capsule qui ne fait que tourner en rond et ne s'arrête plus. Impossibilité  d'entrer dans la time capsule, je n'ai plus accès à mes dernières sauvegardes dans le temps avec l'animation.

La connexion ne se fait plus entre Time machine et time capsule. Si vous avez d'autres astuces n'hésitez pas. Merci.

Pour en revenir à ONYX il m'a vérifié et nettoyer le SMART. Et c'est depuis ce jour que ça bug.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Janvier 2012)

Là, tu accèdes aux Préférences Système ? Elles voient la Capsule (dans _Choisir un disque_) ?


L'état SMART du disque interne est vérifié à chaque lancement d'Onyx : c'est normal.
Qu'as-tu nettoyé ensuite ??


----------



## AppleFab (30 Janvier 2012)

Je ne me souviens plus François. J'ai supprimé Onyx en fait .

 j ai ce message: "Une erreur est survenue (code -6584)."

Pour info ma Time Capsule est relié à mon Imac en Ethernet et mon Imac est en Wi Fi sur ma Freebox. Le voyant de ma time capsule est toujours vert.

Mes soucis s'accumulent


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Janvier 2012)

Dans le Finder, navigue dans ta Capsule jusqu'à afficher le .sparsebundle qu'elle contient,

puis glisse-dépose ce sparsebundle dans la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque,

et clique sur _Réparer le Disque_.


L'erreur -6584 n'est pas univoque = il n'y a pas de solution unique.


----------



## AppleFab (30 Janvier 2012)

Merci encore. Donc j'ai fait exactement ce que tu m'a dit mais rien n'y fait. Vraiment bizarre. 
Nouveau message d'erreur "impossible d&#8217;accéder à l&#8217;image disque de sauvegarde «*/Volumes/Time Capsule F@b/iMac de fab.sparsebundle*» (erreur -1)"

Ce message d'erreur est apparu 5 minutes après avoir lancé une sauvegarde.
Dans l'icône Time machine en haut à côtés du bluetooh et du signal wi fi  j'ai un !.
Dit moi ne saurai t'il pas plus simple de tout réinstaller??? si oui comment désinstaller la Time Capsule actuelle?? j'ai le CD d'installation qui va avec, la manipulation la plus simple serait de repartir à 0. Qu'en pense tu??
Je pensais pas autant me prendre la tête avec une chose si simple. Tout fonctionnait à merveille depuis 6 mois et à cause d'Onyx c'est la galère totale.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Janvier 2012)

C'est souvent ce qu'on finit par faire quand on ne trouve pas de solution.

On passe alors par _Utilitaire Airport > Borne daccès > Configuration manuelle > Disques > Effacer_ (ça efface tout dans la Capsule),
ou en mettant le sparsebundle à la Corbeille (on désactive d'abord TM, et on démonte le sparsebundle dans Utilitaire de Disque), pour n'effacer que la sauvegarde TM.


Avant, tu peux encore :
- vérifier dans _Préférences Système > Partage_ que _Partage de fichiers_ est activé
- déconnecter/éteindre d'autres ordis qui seraient connectés à la Capsule
- désactiver un anti-virus sur la Capsule
- désactiver Spotlight sur la Capsule (par un glisser-déposer sur _Préférences Système > Spotlight > Confidentialité_).


----------



## AppleFab (30 Janvier 2012)

Bon je sais ce qui me reste à faire. En tout cas mille merci à toi François. Je vais tout réinstaller. Je te tiens au courant.


----------



## Ladypotsy (31 Janvier 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On va dire que tu as bien vérifié que ton disque TM est en Mac OS étendu journalisé et schéma GUID (en bas de la fenêtre d'Utilitaire de Disque, en sélectionnant la partition puis le disque).
> 
> 
> Alors, te reste à relire les derniers messages de la Console,
> ...



Ok merci, bah j'ai fais ce que tu as dit ça stop toujours ! Du coup j'ai essayé avec un autre disque dur d'une autre marque Iomega et ça a marché ! Donc je pense que le problème vient du disque externe, et pas d'un cable ou de mes dossiers...mais je ne vois pas quoi :hein:


----------



## Photo-cineaste (31 Janvier 2012)

Salut, 

Voilà une semaine que j'ai acheté un nouveau DD externe en USB 3 pour faire une sauvegarde time machine de mon mac... 

Seulement je n'y arrive pas... C'est un Western Digital 1TO My passeport Essential SE... Quand je passe par time machine, le DD  s'éjecte tout seul au bout d'une minute, et quand j'essaye de faire un   copier coller de mon ancienne sauvegarde qui se trouve sur un autre DD externe WD 1T0 ( fixe celui-ci ) ça m'affiche le message d'erreur suivant...( pièce jointe ) 

Que dois-je faire ? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2012)

Ladypotsy a dit:


> Ok merci, bah j'ai fais ce que tu as dit ça stop toujours ! Du coup j'ai essayé avec un autre disque dur d'une autre marque Iomega et ça a marché ! Donc je pense que le problème vient du disque externe, et pas d'un cable ou de mes dossiers...mais je ne vois pas quoi :hein:


Regarde s'il n'y a pas une automatisation de la mise en veille du Iomega : une fonction logicielle ou un interrupteur à trois positions.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h34 ----------




Photo-cineaste a dit:


> Que dois-je faire ?


Vérifier que les deux DDE sont ou tous deux sensibles à la casse, ou tous deux non sensibles à la casse

= tu sélectionnes successivement chaque disque dans la colonne de gauche, et tu regardes à chaque fois en bas de la fenêtre d'Utilitaire de Disque.


Que vient faire l'onglet RAID dans ton histoire ??


----------



## Photo-cineaste (31 Janvier 2012)

Rien du tout, j'ai cliqué la dessus pour vois ce que c'était 

Bon pour répondre à ta question les deux DD sont en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) de toutes manière je n'arrive pas à formater le nouveau en journalisé, sensible à la casse 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> Rien du tout, j'ai cliqué la dessus pour vois ce que c'était
> 
> Bon pour répondre à ta question les deux DD sont en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) de toutes manière je n'arrive pas à formater le nouveau en journalisé, sensible à la casse
> 
> Merci



Il me semble que tu doubles le post


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2012)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> Rien du tout, j'ai cliqué la dessus pour vois ce que c'était


Et le message d'erreur ??



Photo-cineaste a dit:


> les deux DD sont en Mac OS étendu (journalisé)


La partition _Sans titre_ aussi, j'espère.


Après, tu as bien Choisi le Disque dans les Préférences Système de TM ? 
tu as essayé un autre branchement ?

et par ailleurs, comment as-tu branché ton USB 3 ?
ton nouveau DDE USB 3 est bien vendu compatible avec TM ?


----------



## Photo-cineaste (31 Janvier 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et le message d'erreur ??
> Bhein je n'en sais pas plus que sur la capture
> 
> 
> ...



Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2012)

Chez Darty, ton WD USB 3.0 est incompatible avec TM = http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/info.../western_digital_essential_1to_usb3_noir.html

À la FNAC, il cafouille : http://www.fnac.com/Western-Digital-My-Passport-Essential-750-Go-USB-3-0-USB-2-0-Noir/a3126119/w-4

Chez Amazon = http://www.amazon.fr/product-reviews/B004445JK4?pageNumber=2
on conseille d'éviter le logiciel WD SmartWare : 





> le logiciel de sauvegarde fourni par WD est incompatible avec Time Machine, le logiciel de sauvegarde de Mac.
> MON DISQUE DUR EXTERNE S'ÉTEIGNAIT TOUT SEUL AU BOUT D'UNE OU DEUX MINUTES car les deux programmes entraient en conflit.
> J'ai même cru que le disque ne fonctionnait pas bien ou nécessitait un autre cable.
> En fait, solution très simple: NE PAS INSTALLER (OU DÉSINSTALLER APRÈS) WD SMARTWARE, le logiciel de sauvegarde fourni par WD. Après ça marche impeccable.


----------



## Photo-cineaste (31 Janvier 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Chez Darty, ton WD USB 3.0 est incompatible avec TM = http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/info.../western_digital_essential_1to_usb3_noir.html
> 
> À la FNAC, il cafouille : http://www.fnac.com/Western-Digital-My-Passport-Essential-750-Go-USB-3-0-USB-2-0-Noir/a3126119/w-4
> 
> ...



Merci, 

je vais essayer de virer le logiciel, de toutes façons il ne me sert pas... 

merci   j'espère que ça marchera


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2012)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> j'espère que ça marchera


Je te le souhaite : reviens le dire. 


Quand je dis que Western Digital et Time Machine ne font pas toujours bon ménage, on me demande pourquoi


----------



## chafpa (31 Janvier 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quand je dis que Western Digital et Time Machine ne font pas toujours bon ménage, on me demande pourquoi


Je touche du bois mais je n'ai que le HDD dans ma Time Capsule depuis 25 mois


----------



## Photo-cineaste (31 Janvier 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je te le souhaite : reviens le dire.
> 
> 
> Quand je dis que Western Digital et Time Machine ne font pas toujours bon ménage, on me demande pourquoi



Mon premier DD est un WD et il fonctionne parfaitement. 

Le problème est résolu  merci beaucoup


----------



## AppleFab (31 Janvier 2012)

Pour ma part j'ai débranché ma time capsule. Impossible à reinstaller. J'ai vu qu'hier soir il y 'avait une mise à jour de airport que j'ai effectué.  J'ai essayé de refaire l'installation complète avec le cd d'installation de la time capsule mais rien n'y fait quand ça veut pas ça veut pas.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2012)

AppleFab a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai débranché ma time capsule. Impossible à reinstaller. J'ai vu qu'hier soir il y 'avait une mise à jour de airport que j'ai effectué.  J'ai essayé de refaire l'installation complète avec le cd d'installation de la time capsule mais rien n'y fait quand ça veut pas ça veut pas.


Tu l'as "désinstallée" = qu'as-tu fait exactement ??


----------



## AppleFab (31 Janvier 2012)

En fait je ne suis pas sûr de l'avoir complètement supprimé, j'ai simplement fait comme tu m'a dit effacer le disque avec l'utilitaire. Je désespère un peu quand même. Il ne se passe plus rien maintenant. Si tu peux me donner la procédure pour désinstaller complètement ma time capsule, je suis preneur.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2012)

L'utilitaire Airport a effacé les fichiers contenus dans ta Capsule : 
il te suffit normalement maintenant de reparamétrer Time Machine dans ses Préférences Système,
 et d'en lancer la première sauvegarde.

Au maximum, débranche et rebranche Capsule et Mac, et vérifie le réseau dans Utilitaire Airport.


----------



## AppleFab (31 Janvier 2012)

Je te tiens au jus François mais bon j'ai déjà tenté cela hier soir. Je n'ai eu aucun mal à la parametrer 6 mois en arrière et là rien ne va. L'assistance Apple me prend 45 EUR par téléphone, j'ai refusé. J'espère pouvoir trouver une solution car j'ai pas mal de données à sauvegarder.


----------



## AppleFab (1 Février 2012)

Bonsoir François, je viens de rebrancher ma Time Capsule et tout refonctionne, j'ai pus retrouver toutes mes sauvegardes et recommencer à faire mes sauvegardes auto avec TimemachineEditor.

Je n'ai aucune explication à savoir pourquoi ça refonctionne. Tout ce que je sais c'est que j'ai réinstallé Onyx et refait un scan complet en mode Automation.

Merci à toi en tout cas d'avoir suivi mon périple.


----------



## big41 (1 Février 2012)

François est notre Maître à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci François de toujours être disponible pour nous aider.
Si on étais voisin, il y a longtemps que je t'aurai inviter à venir boire un verre ( ou plusieurs ) à la maison


----------



## chafpa (1 Février 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Si on étais voisin, il y a longtemps que je t'aurai inviter à venir boire un verre ( ou plusieurs ) à la maison


Tu peux toujours lui envoyer une ou deux bouteilles de champagne en lui demandant son adresse  -----


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Février 2012)

big41 a dit:


> François est notre Maître à tous
> 
> Merci François de toujours être disponible pour nous aider.
> Si on étais voisin, il y a longtemps que je t'aurai inviter à venir boire un verre ( ou plusieurs ) à la maison


Time Machine me passionne depuis que je suis sous Tiger : elle est de sexe féminin, intelligente, a ses bugs et caprices, et est un monde à elle toute seule :love:

= il faut l'apprivoiser, l'apprendre, et la comprendre,
et en aidant d'autres, j'avance toujours un peu plus loin (_Do ut des_).


Un seul verre, si je reprends le volant ensuite. :mouais:
Sinon, une bouteille, au moins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais pas deux bouteilles en cadeau : je suis incorruptible


----------



## big41 (1 Février 2012)

3 bouteilles alors ???


----------



## AppleFab (2 Février 2012)

Mauvaise nouvelle les gars ma time capsule replante. Je ne sais plus quoi faire, ça plante à chaque fois que le la lance. Hier soir j'ai pus accéder à toutes mes sauvegardes mais là rien ne fonctionne. Ma Time Capsule est toujours avec le voyant vert en plus.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Février 2012)

Et qu'as-tu réessayé ?

De la lecture, pour trouver d'autres idées :
- http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/time_capsule_sim_dual_band_f.pdf
- http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3728?viewlocale=fr_FR
- http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329864-263.html?tag=mfiredir


----------



## AppleFab (2 Février 2012)

Salut François voici une photo de mes différents souci. Suite à ça mon Imac se bloque et je suis obligé de faire " POMME,ALT,ESC"  pour sortir de ça.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AppleFab (3 Février 2012)

Allez ça remarche ce soir. Sauvegarde effectuée sans problème. Bon je programme une sauvegarde avec TimeMachineEditor pour demain soir 23H, on verra bien. Merci encore à toi François. @+.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Février 2012)

Y'a un problème intermittent de connexion : physique ou logiciel ??

Lancer l'utilitaire Console juste après un échec nous en apprendrait peut-être plus.

Ta Capsule est bien reconnue sur la capture d'écran.


----------



## vir2terre (27 Février 2012)

bonjour a tous,

je viens vous demander votre aider je suis  novice chez apple,
j'ai acheté mon macbook en novembre et je suis en train de m'interesser à time machine,

en fait j'étais préoccupée par les 300gigas de "autres" sur mon disque dur, je ne comprenais pas d'où ils provenaient,
j'ai compris que c'était les sauvegardes time machine,
pour éviter que time machine ne remplisse mon disque, et n'ayant pas de disque externe vierge (j'ai pas envie de reformater un disque plein de données pour time machine), je me suis dit, tiens je vais partitionner mon disque en attendant d'acheter un disque que je dédierai à time machine,

donc voilà, en attendant j'ai prévu 100gigas pour time machine apres partition...

le truc c'est que je voudrais maintenant effacer les 300 gigas de sauvegarde d'avant la partition, qui s'étaient crée avant que je configure time machine....

j'ai beau regarder sur les forums, j'ai vu la procédure, mais malheureusement, seulement après avoir partitionné mon disque, du coup je ne peux pas effacer les 300 gigas de cette manière, quand j'ouvre time machine je n'ai accès qu'aux nouvelles sauvegardes....

j'espère avoir été claire, l'informatique c'est pas mon truc, mais ça m'intéresse....

j'espère aussi ne pas poser une question déjà posée....

merci d'avance pour votre aide,


----------



## big41 (27 Février 2012)

Les "autres" ne sont pas des snapshots de TM mais des fichiers à toi.
Les sauvegardes locales de TM apparaissent en tant que "copies"
Sinon, pour vider les "copies", il faut désactiver puis réactiver TM et normalement tes "copies locales" auront disparues.
Mais encore une fois, dans le bargraphe "d'à propos de ce Mac" les "autres" sont des fichiers à toi normalement, donc regarde si t'as pas besoin de faire le tri


----------



## chafpa (27 Février 2012)

vir2terre a dit:


> je me suis dit, tiens je vais partitionner mon disque en attendant d'acheter un disque que je dédierai à time machine


On ne sauvegarde JAMAIS sur son HDD système. S'il plante, il te restera les yeux pour pleurer à moins que tu te fiches de son contenu


----------



## vir2terre (27 Février 2012)

si les "autres" ça doit être des sauvegarde time machine, pourquoi? parce que quand j'ai ouvert time machine pour le configurer j'ai vu qu'il contenait 300 et quelques gigas de sauvegarde, c'était écrit quelque part....pourtant j'avais toujours pas configuré time machine....ça se lance automatiquement? je veux dire même quand on a pas encore décidé quel disque dur utiliser avec? qu'on a tjs coché "voir plus tard" 
en "copies" j'ai rien.....5mo

ensuite je ne peux pas avoir 300 gigas de conneries, c'est énorme, j'ai passé onyx, il a rien trouvé et je fais super gaffe, je vide mon ordi tout le temps sur des disques externes, toute ma musique, mon boulot etc etc  je telecharge pas de bêtises etc....

et pour ce qui est des sauvegardes sur le même disque je sais bien, mais comme j'ai dit plus tôt, j'ai pas encore de disque a consacrer a time machine et je peux pas partitionner mon externe comme ça, faut le reformater pour time machine et ça me soule, donc la partition c'est une solution provisoire en attendant d'avoir un disque de 500 gigas pour time machine....

quelqu'un a une idée?:confuses:

edit: je viens d'utiliser grand perspective (vraiment super ce truc) j'ai trouvé 2OO gigas de "autres" j'avais oublié que je téléchargeais l'intégrale de pialat en ce moment =120 gigas +mes projets zic avec nouveau logiciel+mon dossier film et on y est.....après y'a quand même 100 gigas de "autres" qui m'échappent...
donc ok c'est pas time machine alors?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Février 2012)

Deux choses que tu peux faire :

- lire le sujet où la réponse à ta question est donnée = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-lion-789142.html

- sauvegarder (au moins une partie de) ta _Maisonnette_ par simple glisser-déposer dans le Finder, vers un disque où tu aurais un peu de place. 
En particulier ta _Bibliothèque_, qui contient une bonne part de tous tes paramétrages perso.
En attendant d'acheter un disque externe, et de configurer complètement TM vers ce disque.


_Autres_ à 100 Go, c'est pas mal ! Tu dois avoir accumulé aussi pas mal de documents


----------



## PDD (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous voici mon problème. Mon MBP a sa carte mère à remplacer en attendant je voudrais créer un compte invité sur le MB de mon épouse en reprenant avec TM toute la sauvegarde de mon MBP. Est ce possible, merci de vos avis.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2012)

PDD a dit:


> Mon MBP a sa carte mère à remplacer en attendant je voudrais créer un compte invité sur le MB de mon épouse en reprenant avec TM toute la sauvegarde de mon MBP. Est ce possible, merci de vos avis.


Je suppose que tu veux récupérer ton compte du MBP sur le MB (le vrai compte _Invité_ s'efface dès qu'on s'en déconnecte).

C'est possible, surtout si les deux Mac sont de même OS X : 
dans le MB, à partir du Compte de ton épouse, tu lances l'Assistant de Migration sur la sauvegarde TM de ton MBP, et tu lui demandes de transférer uniquement ton Compte d'utilisateur du MBP (tu décoches les autres cases) = ton Compte MBP sera recréé sur le MB.
Tu devras peut-être ensuite recréer ton compte dans _Préférences Système > Utilisateurs/Comptes_, en acceptant de raccrocher ce nouveau compte au dossier que tu viendras de migrer. Mais ce n'est même pas sûr que tu doives le faire.


----------



## PDD (28 Février 2012)

Oui, 10.6.8 sur les deux ordis, mais si je connecte le DD, ou se trouve ma sauvegarde TM, sur le MB de mon épouse, je n'ai pas accès me semble t-il, à la sauvegarde de mon MBP en panne, je ne vois que la sauvegarde du MB.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h38 ----------

OK merci impeccable, cela marche...je suis devenu un second administrateur du MB de mon épouse et je suis exactement devant l'écran de mon MBP. C'est la première fois que j'avais besoin de TM mais c'est bien utile.De plus tout c'est fait "tout seul" y compris la création du compte.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2012)

Pour accéder aux sauvegardes TM de ton MBP à partir du MB, il te suffit de passer par le menu de l'application TM qui s'appelle _Parcourir d'autres disques de sauvegarde_.


----------



## kaos (29 Février 2012)

Ben voilà ; je me suis décidé a utiliser Tmachine ... Elle est trop belle cette interface !


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2012)

Si j'étais méchant, je dirais que c'est ce qu'il y a de plus réussi... [mais *FrançoisMacG* va me gronder ]


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Si j'étais méchant, je dirais que c'est ce qu'il y a de plus réussi... [mais *FrançoisMacG* va me gronder ]


Tu n'es jamais méchant, à ma connaissance. 

Et je continue d'être épaté par TM,
et pas par son interface, 
que je ne trouve que surtout jolie.

Bon, TM ne m'a jamais fait de coup en vache,
et je la double d'un clone (et de DVD)


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Si j'étais méchant, je dirais que c'est ce qu'il y a de plus réussi... [mais *FrançoisMacG* va me gronder ]


J'aime bcp TM qui m'a déjà retiré une épine du pied à plusieurs reprises.
Mais ce qui serait intéressant c'est d'imaginer ce qu'il faudrait faire pour que la mésaventure qui t'est arrivée, Bompi, puisse être détectée tôt.

Est ce que simplement vérifier dans la barre de menu la date de la dernière sauvegarde suffit ? Ou alors faut-il entrer dans l'espace galactique de temps en temps, vérifier que TM a bien fait son boulot ?


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2012)

Je pense que c'est difficile car tout est automatique et très intégré.

Il est amusant de constater que iCal ou AddressBook vont vous demander confirmation dès que n% sont touchés (10, 15 ou 20 % je ne me souviens plus). Alors que TM a écrasé mes sauvegardes pour une augmentation de 250% 

J'ai viré l'automatisme principal mais l'intégration actuelle n'a pas de garde-fou. En-dehors de cette mésaventure, je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre.


----------



## prisca22 (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Désolée de n'être pas sur Lion pour aider à faire avancer le schmilblick pour tout un chacun.

Je suis sur Mac OS 10.5.8 PPC (Leopard) avec TM installé sur son propre DDE de 500 GO (espace dispo 230 GO, utilisé environ 200 GO), et dernièrement j'ai remarqué des sauvegardes que je pense (peut-être à tort) être trop lourdes pour parfois pas ou peu d'activité du tout dans l'heure précédente. Des 32,4 MO, 33,2 MO, 77,3 MO etc. 
Mon iMac a un DD de 500 GO, dont 168,90 GO sont utilisés et 296,70 GO sont dispo.
J'ai un autre DDE pour des stockages divers = I TO capacité (acheté en 2009), 756,52 GO utilisés et 174,99 GO dispo. Ce DDE est sauvegardé aussi par TM.

J'ai remarqué des ralentissements du système avec des roues multicolores qui s'affichent mais qui, généralement, ne font pas crasher le Mac. 

Est-ce que c'est normal d'avoir autant de MO à sauvegarder lors de peu d'activité ?

J'ai essayé de trouver la réponse par Google, mais aucune ne me  convient. Il est impossible de lire plus de 180 pages dans ce topic-ci,  c'est pourquoi je poste quand même. 

Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mars 2012)

prisca22 a dit:


> j'ai remarqué des sauvegardes que je pense (peut-être à tort) être trop lourdes pour parfois pas ou peu d'activité du tout dans l'heure précédente. Des 32,4 MO, 33,2 MO, 77,3 MO etc.


Bonsoir,

Pour savoir de quoi sont faites ces sauvegardes, installe TimeTracker = http://www.charlessoft.com/

Sois patiente, il est long à la détente et tu auras une roue multicolore à son lancement, 
mais il est efficace et gratuit.


----------



## prisca22 (7 Mars 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour savoir de quoi sont faites ces sauvegardes, installe TimeTracker = http://www.charlessoft.com/
> 
> ...



Merci. Je l'ai téléchargé et ouvert. La fenêtre me demande soit d'ouvrir un paquet, ou ouvrir l'URL. Je ne comprends pas...


----------



## prisca22 (8 Mars 2012)

Juste une précision supplémentaire. Le lien que tu as fourni, mène à Pacifist (l'extracteur de paquet pour Mac OS X). C'est ça que j'ai téléchargé.


----------



## prisca22 (8 Mars 2012)

prisca22 a dit:


> Juste une précision supplémentaire. Le lien que tu as fourni, mène à Pacifist (l'extracteur de paquet pour Mac OS X). C'est ça que j'ai téléchargé.



Désolée. Je n'avais pas très bien regardé la suite du lien. J'ai téléchargé TimeTracker qui est en route depuis 14 heures cet après-midi. La petite roue tourne, tourne (pas multicolor) pour chercher les contenus des sauvegardes. Est-ce normal que ça prenne aussi longtemps ? (Il est 17h15 maintenant : ça fait donc plus de 3 heures que ça cherche).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2012)

Le disque externe doit être branché quand on lance TimeTracker,
sinon son Cache se corrompt

= il faut alors mettre le contenu du dossier _com.charlessoft.TimeTracker_ à la Corbeille (tu le trouveras dans _ta Maison > Bibliothèque > Caches_), et relancer TimeTracker.


Étant entendu que tu auras désactivé Time Machine dans ses Préférences Système avant de te servir de TimeTracker.


----------



## prisca22 (8 Mars 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le disque externe doit être branché quand on lance TimeTracker,
> sinon son Cache se corrompt
> 
> = il faut alors mettre le contenu du dossier _com.charlessoft.TimeTracker_ à la Corbeille (tu le trouveras dans _ta Maison > Bibliothèque > Caches_), et relancer TimeTracker.
> ...



Merci ô génie du TM. Je n'aurais jamais su qu'il fallait faire ça. J'aurais juste lancé l'appli comme je l'ai fait. Comment savoir qu'il fallait désactiver TM avant ? Il faut vraiment, vraiment connaître son sujet. 
Donc, j'ai fait ce que tu as dit à la lettre. J'ai relancé TimeTracker, mais il ne m'a donné qu'une seule sauvegarde, la dernière. Est-ce comme ça qu'il fonctionne ? La petite roue tourne, tourne...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mars 2012)

Il part de la dernière sauvegarde pour remonter le temps : la petite roue tourne pendant tout ce temps (la roue crantée en bas à gauche et le ballon de plage).

Si ça coince, il faudrait _Réparer le Disque_ sur ta sauvegarde TM avec Utilitaire de Disque, 
voire y réindexer Spotlight.


----------



## prisca22 (9 Mars 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il part de la dernière sauvegarde pour remonter le temps : la petite roue tourne pendant tout ce temps (la roue crantée en bas à gauche et le ballon de plage).
> 
> Si ça coince, il faudrait _Réparer le Disque_ sur ta sauvegarde TM avec Utilitaire de Disque,
> voire y réindexer Spotlight.



Merci encore.  J'ai réparé mes 2 DDE, celui qui sert au stockage et celui de TM. Apparement pas de problème. Par contre, je ne sais pas ce que veux dire "réindexer Spotlight".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mars 2012)

Spotlight permet une recherche des fichiers selon un index qu'il a construit (= l'invisible _.Spotlight-V100_).

Quand Spotlight foire, on le réindexe ou avec le Terminal, 
ou avec un logiciel tiers (comme Onyx), 
ou en passant par les Préférences Système de Spotlight (on glisse la partition à réindexer dans l'onglet _Confidentialité_, puis on l'en enlève et on laisse réindexer : l'icône de la loupe va clignoter un moment).


----------



## prisca22 (9 Mars 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Spotlight permet une recherche des fichiers selon un index qu'il a construit (= l'invisible _.Spotlight-V100_).
> 
> Quand Spotlight foire, on le réindexe ou avec le Terminal,
> ou avec un logiciel tiers (comme Onyx),
> ou en passant par les Préférences Système de Spotlight (on glisse la partition à réindexer dans l'onglet _Confidentialité_, puis on l'en enlève et on laisse réindexer : l'icône de la loupe va clignoter un moment).



Merci. Je connais Spotllight, mais à ma connaissance, n'ai pas eu  des problèmes avec. En ouvrant Spotlight, je trouve 14 catégories qui  vont des Applications aux Présentations en passant par les Documents,  les Contacts, la Musique, les Polices etc... Quand tu parles de  partition à réindexer, c'est quoi là dedans ? Il ne montre pas de disque  dur, externe ou pas. C'est quoi la partition en question ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Mars 2012)

Ce n'est peut-être pas la faute de Spotlight : tu es un dinosaure Leopard PPC, et il te faudra peut-être trouver un soft compatible avec ta configuration (BackupLoupe = http://www.soma-zone.com/BackupLoupe/ ) ?

Mais TimeTracker parvient quand même à lire la dernière sauvegarde :
il n'arrive pas à remonter plus loin que ta dernière sauvegarde, 
alors je cherche avec toi un problème d'indexation.


Dans les Préférences Système de Spotlight, tu dois avoir un onglet nommé _Confidentialité_ où glisser-déposer les partitions.


----------



## prisca22 (11 Mars 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce n'est peut-être pas la faute de Spotlight : tu es un dinosaure Leopard PPC, et il te faudra peut-être trouver un soft compatible avec ta configuration (BackupLoupe = http://www.soma-zone.com/BackupLoupe/ ) ?
> 
> Mais TimeTracker parvient quand même à lire la dernière sauvegarde :
> il n'arrive pas à remonter plus loin que ta dernière sauvegarde,
> ...



Merci encore.  Oui, je sais que j'ai un dinoraure. J'ai acheté mon ordi juste avant la sortie de Leopart Intel. Si j'avais su, j'aurais pu attendre cette sortie, puisque mon ordi précédent marchait encore.

J'ai téléchargé BackupLoupe. On va voir. Est-ce qu'il faut désactiver TM à chaque utilisation de ce genre de soft ?

Concernant Spotlight, j'ai en effet un onglet Confidentialité. Mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut y déposer ? Partition pour moi est un disque dur ou une partition d'un disque dur.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Mars 2012)

Je désactiverais TM le temps d'utiliser mon logiciel d'inventaire de son archive, oui.

La partition, c'est le "disque" que tu as choisi pour les sauvegardes de TM dans ses Préférences Système (un disque contient 1 ou plusieurs partitions) : Spotlight s'y désactive quand on la/le glisse dans son onglet Confidentialité, et se réinitialise quand on l'en soustrait.


Mon iBook G4 Tiger est mort cet hiver : patience :sick:


----------



## prisca22 (11 Mars 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je désactiverais TM le temps d'utiliser mon logiciel d'inventaire de son archive, oui.
> 
> La partition, c'est le "disque" que tu as choisi pour les sauvegardes de TM dans ses Préférences Système (un disque contient 1 ou plusieurs partitions) : Spotlight s'y désactive quand on la/le glisse dans son onglet Confidentialité, et se réinitialise quand on l'en soustrait.
> 
> ...



Hah !!! Dinosaure toi-même . 

Je suis en train de regarder les sauvegardes une par une sur BackupLoupe, qui, par ailleurs, marche très bien, merci beaucoup, pour en retrouver une toute petite, et voir la différence. Mon idée pour l'instant, sans encore avoir trouvé cette petite sauvegarde, c'est que la trentaine de MO doit être normal. Je posterai le résultat. 
Concernant Spotlight, je n'arrive pas à l'isoler pour la mettre dans l'onglet Confidentialité.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Mars 2012)

Une sauvegarde de 30 Mo, c'est banal, normal. 
Tu seras surpris quand tu verras de quoi ça peut être fait.


Pour Spotlight, il suffit de glisser-déposer l'icône de la partition (ou du disque) de sauvegarde, du Finder vers la plage Confidentialité.


----------



## prisca22 (12 Mars 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Une sauvegarde de 30 Mo, c'est banal, normal.
> Tu seras surpris quand tu verras de quoi ça peut être fait.
> 
> 
> Pour Spotlight, il suffit de glisser-déposer l'icône de la partition (ou du disque) de sauvegarde, du Finder vers la plage Confidentialité.



J'ai glissé le DDE que j'utilise pour TM sans l'onglet Confidentialité. Ensuite, je l'ai retiré en cliquant sur le bouton "moins". Cela n'a rien fait à Spotlight, dont l'icône n'a pas clignoté...???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mars 2012)

Peut-être laisser la partition quelques minutes dans Confidentialité avant de l'en retirer !

= le temps de fermer les Préf Système et de boire un café (ou l'apéro).


----------



## Average Joe (12 Mars 2012)

EEERK  ! Mon disque dur externe (iomega 1 To Mac Edition) vient de jeter l'éponge. Comme il s'est soudain mis cet après-midi à émettre un sale bruit, je l'ai vérifié à l'aide de l'Utilitaire de disque Résultat la vérification n'a pas été jusqu'à son terme Le Mac a aussitôt demandé sa réparation qui n'a pas davantage pu se faire, puis derechef éjecté le disque Il s'agit de celui sur lequel toutes les sauvegardes Time Machine depuis le début se faisaient (la dernière vers 17h00). Je l'ai depuis un an. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de combien peut coûter une récupération de données, sachant qu'il en contient quelque chose comme 480 Go ? Car si la réparation et le remplacement à l'identique coûtent plus cher que le disque lui-même, autant en racheter un neuf (d'une autre marque  ) et repartir de zéro.

En attendant j'ai désactivé Time Machine et mon seul filet de sécurité dans l'état actuel des choses consiste en un second disque dur (plus ancien que le premier mais semble-t-il plus fiable) contenant le clone bootable de mon système.

J'avais en projet l'achat d'un disque externe pour décharger le Mac d'une partie de son contenu pour ménager de la place, je vais devoir réviser cette priorité dans un proche avenir


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mars 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de combien peut coûter une récupération de données, sachant qu'il en contient quelque chose comme 480 Go ? Car si la réparation et le remplacement à l'identique coûtent plus cher que le disque lui-même, autant en racheter un neuf (d'une autre marque  ) et repartir de zéro.


Je dirais : 15 fois plus cher, minimum. 
Strict minimum. 

Pour ne récupérer qu'une partie des données.
Et pour une sauvegarde Time Machine, une partie des données, ce n'est pas exploitable&#8230;

Bon, si tu as déjà acheté DiskWarrior (100 $), tu peux le lancer sur sur ton Iomega.
Sinon, rachète un nouveau DDE, ou fais jouer la garantie (si c'est encore possible).


----------



## Average Joe (13 Mars 2012)

Bon ça sent le nouveau disque dur externe : même avec le boîtier il ne coûtera pas beaucoup plus cher que Disk Warrior et en tout cas bien moins que la récupération de données, donc Je pense en particulier au G Drive 1 ou 2 To sur l'Apple Store qui me fait de l'il depuis quelque temps : 7200 tours, alimentation externe ('videmment, donc raccordement possible en USB 2, ça suffit pour Time Machine), le disque lui-même est un Hitachi SATA II classe serveur qui m'inspire toute confiance. Celui du Mac qui n'a pas lâché, lui, est de la même marque.


----------



## HOOKER (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour
Time Capsule est monté en routeur et dialogue avec le MAC  en WiFi. Pas de problème jusqu'à la  la MAJ du 6 mars de Time Machine MAJ vers 10.7.3  version 1.0, depuis Time Machine affiche *recherche le disque de sauvegarde .
*disque de sauvegarde n'est pas disponible et sauvegarde retardée.
Tout mon réseau WiFi fonctionne correctement .
En connectant le MAC via une liaison ethernet à Time Capsule la sauvegarde refonctionne correctement.
J'en conclue que cette MAJ a entrainée un dysfonctionnement de la reconnaissance Time Machine/time Capsule.
Avez-vous quelques suggestions pour corriger ce problème ?
C'est surtout un problème pour moi pour la sauvegarde à distance car je travaille souvent en liaison WiFI.
Cordialement
Hooker


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Quelques suggestions :

- débrancher et éteindre Mac et Capsule, puis rebrancher après quelques minutes
- changer le paramétrage de la destination dans Préférences Système, puis y revenir
- réinitialiser la Capsule.
- Vérifier le Disque sur la Capsule et le Mac.


----------



## GR3G (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un souci de plantage du système quand je lance une sauvegarde time machine. Je viens d'investir dans la time capsule 2TO car depuis quelques semaines mon ancien disque dur externe Medion ne sauvegardait plus rien. Quand je démarrais une sauvegarde, je n'arrivais pas a aller au bout, mon clavier ne répondait plus et j'étais obligé d'éteindre à la sauvage! Je pensais que c'était mon disque externe mais apparemment pas car c'est la même chose avec la time capsule. Quand j'interroge le statut de time capsule dans le finder j'ai le message d'erreur : 

_imac de greg.sparsebundle Echec de la connexion. Une erreur s'est produite à la connexion au serveur "time capsule de greg". Vérifiez le nom ou l'adresse IP puis réessayez_

Et quand j'ouvre le logiciel time machine il est noté : 

_erreur de time machine. L'image disque de sauvegarde "/volumes/time capsule de greg-1/imac de greg.sparsebundle" est déjà utilisée._​ 
Je ne sais pas si j'ai merdé à l'installation de la time capsule (qui est raccordée à ma livebox en ethernet) ou si le problème provenait de Time machine. 
Débutant sur mac, j'avoue que je suis un paumé avec ce nouvel environnement. 
Quelqu'un aurait une idée d'où ca pourrait provenir ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Mars 2012)

GR3G a dit:


> _erreur de time machine. L'image disque de sauvegarde "/volumes/time capsule de greg-1/imac de greg.sparsebundle" est déjà utilisée._​
> Je ne sais pas si j'ai merdé à l'installation de la time capsule (qui est raccordée à ma livebox en ethernet) ou si le problème provenait de Time machine.


C'est une erreur qui se résoud habituellement en déconnectant de la Capsule les autres utilisateurs (on l'éjecte dans le Finder, ou on passe par Utilitaire Airport 5.6).

Toi, tu avais un problème de plantage déjà avant
= je vérifierais le Disque interne avec mon Utilitaire de Disque, 
et je réindexerais Spotlight (avec Onyx, le Terminal, ).


----------



## GR3G (29 Mars 2012)

pour ce qui concerne les autres utilisateurs, c'est assez simple car je suis le seul. J'ai déjà fais une vérif du disque avec l'utilitaire et j'ai vérifié et réparé les permissions. Spotlight est réindexé et j'ai toujours mon plantage. Je pense que j'aurai du à un endroit spécifier que je changeais le DDE car lorsque j'utilisais un DDE de 500 GO tout se passais bien. C'est quand je suis passé à un plus gros de 1 TO que ca s'est compliqué. Et rien ne s'est arrangé avec la time capsule. Tout se passe comme si time machine n'acait pas intégré le changement de DDE.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------

Une petite amélioration quand meme

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------

Après avoir tout réparé une seconde fois, j'arrive à entrer dans time machine et un début de sauvegarde s'est bien effectué mais ca a du planté à un moment car j'ai pas l'intégralité de mon disque dur sauvegardé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Mars 2012)

Comme tu as changé de Disque plusieurs fois, peut-être faire un full reset de TM

= noter les exclusions, désactiver TM, mettre à la Corbeille le fichier  _com.apple.timemachine.plist_ (de Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Préférences), et tout reparamétrer.


Après, restera à lire les rapports dans l'utilitaire Console (avec une recherche dans la loupe sur _backupd_).


----------



## @ybee (4 Avril 2012)

Hello à Tous !

Depuis ce matin, le voyant de ma Time Capsule est orange continu (pas clignotant) et j'entends un léger "clic clic".
Du coup, elle n'apparaît plus dans l'admin Airport, même après hard reset.
J'en déduis que le disque dur est mort et j'hésite à bricoler et le remplacer.

Ma question : est-ce à votre avis purement le DD qui est mort ou autre chose, puisqu'elle n'apparaît pas du tout et ne démarre apparemment pas comme il faut ?
Ne peut-elle pas démarrer dans disque dur ?


Merci pour vous avis !


----------



## kaos (4 Avril 2012)

Disque dur mort je dirais  le clic clic , c'est pas tres bon signe pour un disque dur ...


----------



## @ybee (4 Avril 2012)

Ben vi  Je vais quand même tenter de changer le DD mais j'espère que ça fonctionnera après ...


----------



## kaos (4 Avril 2012)

Bien sur, devrait pas y avoir de soucis , t'as pas un vieux disque qui traine pour le test ?

il etait vieux ton disque dur ? celui qui à laché ?


----------



## @ybee (4 Avril 2012)

J'ai acheté ma Time Capsule fin 2009 ...

Je vais regarder si j'ai un vieux disque dur chez moi mais je ne pense pas 
Sinon, j'ai vu sur le net un WD SATA II de 1TB pour 70&#8364; ça devrait faire l'affaire ...


----------



## kaos (4 Avril 2012)

Le truc c'est que les disques dur ont un nombre d'heures de vie , donc tout ces systemes de sauvegarde comme time capsule NAS etc ... faut pas les laisser allumer tout le temps .

Les hébergeurs eux ont des disques dur spécial serveurs (longue vie)
jespère que tu avait pas trop d'infos perdue dessus , c'est les boules quand on perd des trucs personnels ( photos etc ... ) films et musique , ça se retrouve .


----------



## @ybee (4 Avril 2012)

Un bol incroyable : depuis mardi j'ai un nouveau disque dur sur lequel j'ai fait une nouvelle sauvegarde Time Machine à la place de celle sur la Time Capsule ;-)

Bon je m'en vais commander le DD et puis je bricolerai alors ...


----------



## kaos (4 Avril 2012)

Non mais va faire un loto toi ... t'as un bol de cocu


----------



## @ybee (4 Avril 2012)

Faudrait ptet que je joue, de fait ...


----------



## chafpa (4 Avril 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Le truc c'est que les disques dur ont un nombre d'heures de vie , donc tout ces systemes de sauvegarde comme time capsule NAS etc ... *faut pas les laisser allumer tout le temps .*


Cela, c'est une école qui le dit. L'autre école préconise de ne jamais les arrêter sauf si on ne les utilisent pas pendant plusieurs jours. 

PS : Tout à fait d'accord pour les HDD serveurs d'entreprise mais ils valent 3 fois plus cher au bas mot.


----------



## kaos (4 Avril 2012)

ouais c'est vrai , si on peut éviter c'est pas top de les allumer et éteindre plusieurs fois par jour !


----------



## kaos (5 Avril 2012)

j'ai besoin d'un coup de main 

Je souhaite mettre en place pour la famille une sauvegarde time machine a travers le reseau.

voici la config

imac snow léopard avec disque dur externe USB time machine
un macbook pro en wifi que je souhaite sauvegarder sur le méme disque que l'imac.


Quelle est la marche a suivre ? d'avance merci .


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Avril 2012)

Le pas à pas english = http://pondini.org/TM/22.html


----------



## kaos (5 Avril 2012)

Tu déchires merci beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un petit problème avec TM. Jusqu'à maintenant je faisais mes sauvegardes TM quand j'en avais envie, une fois par semaine, une fois par mois. J'utilise un DD externe raccordé à mon MBP. Le problème : La durée de sauvegarde est devenue d'une extrême lenteur et commence en Mo voir en Ko. C'est pas dramatique puisque mon ordinateur continue de fonctionner parfaitement bien, jaimerai quand même trouver une solution à ce problème.

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vois deux possibilités simples :

- ou le branchement : tu as mis un hub, multiplié les périphériques, chaîné, 

- ou l'intervalle entre deux de tes sauvegardes : la norme est de ne pas dépasser dix jours d'activité du Mac sans faire une nouvelle sauvegarde.


Après, tu peux désactiver un anti-virus pointé sur ton disque externe, réindexer Spotlight, Vérifier les Disques, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci de ta réponse François. Je pense que l'intervalle entre mes sauvegardes est trop espacé, bien supérieur à dix jours. Ma sauvegarde d'hier TM a mis un certain temps pour seffectuer..


----------



## kaos (10 Avril 2012)

moi j'i enlever certains dossiers inutiles à TM comme ma bibliothèque  itunes (sauvegardées a part sur un autre disque dur)  et le dossier téléchargement ( que je trie régulièrement sur un autre disque externe ) du coup mes sauvegardes TM ne dépasse pas quelques gigas .


----------



## nemrod (11 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais utiliser un disque externe (USB) pour backuper mon MBP et mon Mac Mini, je l'ai donc formaté en HFS+ depuis le MBP, relié en ethernet  à ma FBX HD.

Je peux monter le disque mais j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :
"_Something wrong with the volume's CNID DB, using temporary CNID DB instead.Check server messages for details!_" 

Je suis donc entré dans la console de gestion, la je vois ma partition plus une seconde, EFI. Ensuite la vérification de la partition, la bonne plante, alors que celle d'EFI passe.

Enfin, j'ai eu le même message d'erreur en montant le disque interne.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir nemrod,


nemrod a dit:


> relié en ethernet  à ma FBX HD
> 
> Enfin, j'ai eu le même message d'erreur en montant le disque interne.


FBX HD, c'est une Freebox ?
Le problème serait donc à la configuration de cette chose, plutôt qu'à Time Machine : il y a un forum qui est consacré aux périphériques et un autre au réseau, et où tu trouveras des réponses plus appropriées que les miennes.

Le message d'erreur sur le disque interne vient bien de la console de gestion ?


----------



## nemrod (11 Avril 2012)

Oui, c'est bien cela.

En fait il semblerait que ce soit le format HFS+ mais voilà, je n'en sais pas plus aujourd'hui.

Je vais chercher le post en question, merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Avril 2012)

Je pensais à des forums, et pas à un post =

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/

mais je pensais aussi à un problème avec le HFS+.


----------



## nemrod (11 Avril 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je pensais à des forums, et pas à un post =
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/
> http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/
> ...



Oui, je me suis mal exprimé , j'ai posté dans le forum Internet & réseau.

Sans faire de double post, je lis tout et rien, que le HFS+ n'est pas accepté, qu'il est mais que si la partition apparait en lecture seule c'est parce que le disque a été débranché à chaud, maintenant pour récupérer le tout ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Avril 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> si la partition apparait en lecture seule c'est parce que le disque a été débranché à chaud, maintenant pour récupérer le tout ...


Bah, tu reformates la partition.


----------



## nemrod (11 Avril 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bah, tu reformates la partition.



Oui c'est ce que je suis en train de faire, en HFS+ par contre je me demande si le choix de la table de partition a un impact, GUID ou MBR ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------

Là j'ai reformaté de mon Mac en HFS+ / GUID et je change sous OS X les autorisations, qui étaient en lecture seule, nada. Peut-être le type de partition à passer en MBR ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------

HFS+ et MBR non plus, quel bonheur ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Avril 2012)

Pas de MBR pour Time Machine, mais du GUID.

Le disque est bien maintenant en lecture et écriture ?

Un tuto : http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article10662


----------



## nemrod (12 Avril 2012)

De mémoire non, ça ne fonctionne pas, mais j'ai fait pas mal de tests hier soir donc à force.

En gros il faut que je créer une nouvelle partition, formatée en HFS+ et en GUID, tout en vérifiant avant démontage que les autorisations sont en lecture/écriture car l'accès se fait de manière anonyme.

Je ferais ça ce soir mais j'ai comme un doute. Je vois beaucoup dire que HFS+ passe, d'autre qu'il faut formater le disque via la console, moi je n'ai pas l'option, puis créer une image disque en HFS+.

J'avais à l'esprit que cette manipulation datait d'anciens FW.

Merci pour le tuto mais celui, comme les autres dont celui de Free, ne précise pas le format.

Enfin le message d'erreur que j'ai est mentionne est suivi ici :
http://bugs.freeplayer.org/task/7548

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------

Ah, et merci


----------



## nemrod (13 Avril 2012)

Hello,

Désactiver la journalisation fonctionne.

Nemrod


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Avril 2012)

Bonne nouvelle, et belle découverte !


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (18 Avril 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai un petit problème avec TM. Jusqu'à maintenant je faisais mes  sauvegardes TM quand j'en avais envie, une fois par semaine, une fois  par mois. J'utilise un DD externe raccordé à mon MBP. Le problème : La  durée de sauvegarde est devenue d'une extrême lenteur et commence en Mo  voir en Ko. C'est pas dramatique puisque mon ordinateur continue de  fonctionner parfaitement bien, j&#8217;aimerai quand même trouver une solution  à ce problème.
> 
> Merci





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vois deux possibilités simples :
> 
> ...



Tiens j'ai à peu prêt le même problème depuis peu. 
La sauvegarde journalière (voir deux 2x/jour) est vraiment très longue. 
J'ai exclu le contrôle du disque réseau (NAS Synology) dans les préférences de Sophos mais cela ne change rien.

C'est assez incompréhensible car quand je regarde en détail tout est OK mais la copie est très longue (style 1Ko/s suivant les fichiers !!) 

J'ai l'impression que TM, sur les vieilles et grosses sauvegarde, rame de plus en plus ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Avril 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> Tiens j'ai à peu prêt le même problème depuis peu.
> La sauvegarde journalière (voir deux 2x/jour) est vraiment très longue.
> J'ai exclu le contrôle du disque réseau (NAS Synology) dans les préférences de Sophos mais cela ne change rien.
> 
> ...


As-tu essayé autre chose que d'exclure l'anti-virus ?

Regarder en détail, c'est lire les historiques de la Console (en cherchant le mot *backupd* dans les _Chaînes correspondantes_).


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (18 Avril 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> As-tu essayé autre chose que d'exclure l'anti-virus ?
> 
> Regarder en détail, c'est lire les historiques de la Console (en cherchant le mot *backupd* dans les _Chaînes correspondantes_).



oui oui autant pour moi j'ai également rechercher des infos à ce niveau là. Mais rien d'anormal (en tout cas rien vu d'anormal - aucun message sibyllin ou autre) + recherche dans l'historique du Synology et toujours RAS.
Mais il y a eu quelque chose il y a peu de temps qui fait que la sauvegarde est nettement plus longue (MAJ quelconque ?)


----------



## chafpa (19 Avril 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> oui oui autant pour moi j'ai également rechercher des infos à ce niveau là.


Tu n'as pas installé de logiciel de virtualisation récemment ?


----------



## vomi (19 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé d'avoir un disque time machine unique à mon domicile, et de faire un backup par internet quand je suis en déplacement, mais c'est beaucoup trop lent.

A moins que quelqu'un ait une meilleure solution, j'ai pensé à ceci :

2 disques ayant exactement le même nom : en fonction que l'un ou l'autre est branché, le backup se ferait automatiquement, sans avoir à aller choisir un autre disque dans la config, ce qui est ennuyant.

Qqn a t-il déjà essayé cette solution?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Avril 2012)

vomi a dit:


> A moins que quelqu'un ait une meilleure solution, j'ai pensé à ceci :
> 
> 2 disques ayant exactement le même nom : en fonction que l'un ou l'autre est branché, le backup se ferait automatiquement, sans avoir à aller choisir un autre disque dans la config, ce qui est ennuyant.
> 
> Qqn a t-il déjà essayé cette solution?


Bonjour, et bienvenue sur les forums MacGé,


Ça ne marchera pas : Time Machine se sert de l'uuid du disque (son numéro d'immatriculation) vers lequel elle pointe, et pas de son nom de baptême.

Attends Mountain Lion : il nous promet le switch entre deux disques externes en un clic.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (19 Avril 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Tu n'as pas installé de logiciel de virtualisation récemment ?



Non pas récemment mais depuis le début j'utilise des VMWare (Windows de temps en temps) ...


----------



## chafpa (20 Avril 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> Non pas récemment mais depuis le début j'utilise des VMWare (Windows de temps en temps) ...


As-tu mis ce dossier dans les exclusions ?

Sinon, à chaque fois que tu vas dans Windows, TM va sauvegarder ce dossier complet, taille 20 Go environ pour le seul Windows 7.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (20 Avril 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> As-tu mis ce dossier dans les exclusions ?
> 
> Sinon, à chaque fois que tu vas dans Windows, TM va sauvegarder ce dossier complet, taille 20 Go environ pour le seul Windows 7.



Merci mais toutes mes VM sont sur mon NAS et non en local 
Donc le problème n'est pas du à ça.


----------



## Michel Aix (21 Avril 2012)

bonjour

TM me joue des tours depuis qques temps; incapacité de gérer la saturation du disque, blocage sur le calcul. J'avais d'ailleurs lancé un topic sur le forum et discuté avec FrançoisMacG. Et ça s'était résolu tout seul, provisoirement.

Depuis un mois ou deux j'ai des fonctionnements aberrants de mon Mac: blocages, plantages, je suis devenu un habitué du débranchement du cordon d'ailm ! Maintenant TM a une erreur en écriture, alors que l'Utilitaire de disque trouve le disque correct.

Puis je me suis aperçu qu'en arrêtant TM et le disque de sauvegarde, tout rentrait dans l'ordre.

Je pense donc qu'il faut que je recharge TM. Je l'ai fait à partir d'une sauvegarde, mais j'ai un paquet ouvert, dont je ne sais pas quoi faire.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,



Michel Aix a dit:


> Je pense donc qu'il faut que je recharge TM. Je l'ai fait à partir d'une sauvegarde, mais j'ai un paquet ouvert, dont je ne sais pas quoi faire.


Que veux-tu dire par "recharger" ?
C'est quoi ce paquet ?


Ça pourrait être le disque externe, sa connexion, ou son câble qui soit la source de tes soucis.

La Console donne les historiques de plantage.


----------



## Michel Aix (26 Avril 2012)

Par recharger, je voulais dire restaurer.
En rapatriant TM par TM, j'ai un paquet ouvert, ce qu'on obtient si on fait ouvrir le paquet avec un clic droit sur TM.
En passant chez mon APR j'ai posé la question de la restauration. Il parait qu'il faut le faire à partir de l'assistant de migration. Mais ça n'a pas marché. Je n'ai pas pu choisir d'application à restaurer et il m'a restauré des fichiers liés aux applications, que je n'ai vus nulle part.

Je vais acheter un nouveau disque et je reformaterai celui-ci quand son contenu sera trop vieux.
Ce sera plus simple et comme mon disque externe a plus de 6 ans; c'est aussi plus prudent !
Merci de ton aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Avril 2012)

Pour restaurer un élément, on passe par l'espace intergalactique et son bouton _Restaurer_ (ou le clic droit sur l'élément à restaurer).

Pour tout restaurer d'un coup, on passe par l'utilitaire (du DVD d'install 10.6 ou de Recovery HD Lion) dédié.

Assistant de Migration (ou de Réglages) sert à migrer sur un autre Mac.


Je n'ai pas compris non plus ce que tu entendais par "erreur d'écriture" de TM,
mais tu sembles avoir de nouveau stabilisé tout seul ton problème.


----------



## Michel Aix (26 Avril 2012)

_Echec de la sauvegarde: erreur d'écriture_ voilà ce que me dit TM.

En fait je n'ai pas résolu mon problème, mais je vais le contourner en achetant un nouveau disque dur, ce qui aura d'autres avantages 
Si du moins le problème vient du disque actuel...

Je suis d'accord avec toi pour la restauration.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Avril 2012)

Michel Aix a dit:


> Si du moins le problème vient du disque actuel...


Utiliser un nouveau disque réinitialisera bien des choses, et devrait te sortir d'affaire (surtout si tu n'essaies pas de récupérer l'ancienne sauvegarde sur le nouveau disque).

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ton erreur d'écriture : je ne te renseignerai donc pas.


----------



## nemrod (28 Avril 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle, et belle découverte !



Pour info, j'ai reinstallé Lion hier, dans le doute j'ai fait un backup TM sur un second disque dur, en USB, en plus du disque branché à la Freebox.

Lorsque j'ai voulu rapatrier mes deonnés du disque TM de la Freebox il n'a rien trouvé sur la partition et a trouvé un quelque chose sur le disque interne de la box, qui n'a pas fonctionné.

Pas au point le time machine sur Freebox via un disque USB.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (1 Mai 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> Tiens j'ai à peu prêt le même problème depuis peu.
> La sauvegarde journalière (voir deux 2x/jour) est vraiment très longue.
> J'ai exclu le contrôle du disque réseau (NAS Synology) dans les préférences de Sophos mais cela ne change rien.
> 
> ...




Je me m'auto-réponds car je viens de découvrir le coupable 
Il s'agit du processus Intercheck qui est autre qu'une option de l'anti-virus Sophos. Cette option est activable ou non dans les préférences. Il s'agit du contrôle sur accès.

Le plus surprenant c'est que j'ai bien exclus Time Machine ainsi que le disque réseau de tout contrôle mais cela n'a pas l'air d'être totalement efficace.
Bref, quand je désactive cette fonction le temps de sauvegarde fonds comme neige au soleil ...

Je vais devoir trouver un autre anti-virus un peu plus performant (Virus Barrier express ??)  et/ou qui accepte correctement les listes d'exclusions. Si vous avez des conseils je suis preneur


----------



## big41 (2 Mai 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> Je me m'auto-réponds car je viens de découvrir le coupable
> Il s'agit du processus Intercheck qui est autre qu'une option de l'anti-virus Sophos. Cette option est activable ou non dans les préférences. Il s'agit du contrôle sur accès.
> 
> Le plus surprenant c'est que j'ai bien exclus Time Machine ainsi que le disque réseau de tout contrôle mais cela n'a pas l'air d'être totalement efficace.
> ...



Si vraiment tu veux un anti virus, je te conseille ClamXav, l'interface est vieillotte mais elle est en français.
Il tourne e tâche de fond avec ClamXav Sentry et fonctionne très bien sans être gourmands en ressource et sans ralentir la machine.
Virus Barrier Express semble un peu "light" et j'ai eu il y a très longtemps une très mauvaise expérience avec une version d'essai de Virus Barrier sur mon MBP


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (2 Mai 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Si vraiment tu veux un anti virus, je te conseille ClamXav, l'interface est vieillotte mais elle est en français.
> Il tourne e tâche de fond avec ClamXav Sentry et fonctionne très bien sans être gourmands en ressource et sans ralentir la machine.
> Virus Barrier Express semble un peu "light" et j'ai eu il y a très longtemps une très mauvaise expérience avec une version d'essai de Virus Barrier sur mon MBP




OK bien noté merci bien 
A voir Avast également ... http://www.pcinpact.com/news/70631-avast-mac-antivirus-gratuit.htm


----------



## big41 (2 Mai 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> OK bien noté merci bien
> A voir Avast également ... http://www.pcinpact.com/news/70631-avast-mac-antivirus-gratuit.htm



Avast a toujours été une daube sur PC, y'a pas de raison que ce soit meilleur sous Mac


----------



## Somchay (5 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai depuis hier un problème pour ma sauvegarde Time Machine sur disque externe.

Un message apparait: disque de sauvegarde plein et Time Machine me dit qu'il va effacer les vieilles sauvegardes pour pouvoir enregistrer les nouvelles, jusque là rien d'anormal et j'ai pensé que mon disque externe avait fini par se remplir complètement dû au temps important depuis les premières sauvegarde...

Le disque externe a 200Go de capacité et la taille actuelle des données à sauvegarder est de 92.2Go.

Seulement voilà, me disant que je n'avais plus vraiment besoin des plus vieilles sauvegardes, j'ai effacé hier mon disque externe avec l'utilitaire de disque et suis donc reparti avec une nouvelle sauvegarde TM: la fin de la sauvegarde TM hier correspondait bien à la taille des données à sauvegarder, donc environ 92Go sur les 200Go d'espace de mon disque externe.

Mais ce matin, à nouveau l'alerte "disque de sauvegarde plein"  199Go de rempli !

Je ne comprend donc plus ce que TM sauvegarde pour remplir aussi rapidement mon disque externe, alors que dans la fenêtre préférences de TM il est bien écrit "Taille estimée de la sauvegarde: 92.2Go" 

EDIT: peut-être une piste: j'ai décoché la case "vérouiller les documents" dans options, je vais ré-effacer mon disque externe et refaire une nouvelle sauvegarde, je verrai alors si le problème subsiste.


----------



## Somchay (6 Mai 2012)

Je fais les questions et les réponses LOL...

Mais si ça peut servir à quelqu'un d'autre rencontrant le même problème : c'était bien à cause de la case "verrouiller les documents" cochée dans les options de TM que mon disque externe s'est rempli à bloc  En décochant cette case, le problème n'est plus réapparu... reste plus qu'à savoir pourquoi cette case s'est retrouvée cochée il y a quelques jours alors que je n'ai aucun souvenir de l'avoir fait moi-même


----------



## Michel Aix (6 Mai 2012)

@Somchay

ton histoire m'a intéressé, vu les problèmes bizarres que j'ai racontés ici.
J'ai voulu vérifier si la case "verrouiller les documents" était cochée chez moi, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvée.
Dans Options, il n'y a que la possibilité d'exclure des éléments et une case à cocher "m'avertir quand les sauvegardes les plus anciennes etc..."
Tu es sous Lion, moi sous SL, c'est peut-etre pour ça ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mai 2012)

Somchay a dit:


> Je fais les questions et les réponses LOL...
> 
> Mais si ça peut servir à quelqu'un d'autre rencontrant le même problème : c'était bien à cause de la case "verrouiller les documents" cochée dans les options de TM que mon disque externe s'est rempli à bloc  En décochant cette case, le problème n'est plus réapparu... reste plus qu'à savoir pourquoi cette case s'est retrouvée cochée il y a quelques jours alors que je n'ai aucun souvenir de l'avoir fait moi-même


On apprend beaucoup en se répondant à soi-même : je l'ai souvent fait sur ce forum. 


L'option _Verrouiller les documents_ sert à la fonction _Versions_ de Lion (qui n'existait pas en 10.6).

En la modifiant, tu as modifié le fichier plist de TM (= son fichier de préférences).
Beaucoup de dysfonctionnements de TM viennent d'une corruption de son plist, et la réinitialisation (= le _full reset_) ou la modification de ce plist les corrigent.

Le plist se corrompt quand il veut : on sait quand, mais pas pourquoi.


----------



## Somchay (7 Mai 2012)

Très intéressant 

Alors oui, je suis sur Lion et je dois dire que j'en suis maintenant ravi après une longue hésitation pour délaisser le léopard des neiges : j'ai eu quelques trucs bizarres comme celui-là, mais c'était à chaque fois parce que je ne maitrisais pas encore une nouvelle fonction... et comme j'aime apprendre


----------



## jerlaboule (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

autant le dire de suite, je n'ai pas eu le courage de rechercher la réponse dans les 101 pages de ce fil.

J'ai un disque dur externe comme sauvegarde time machine, lorsque je démarre mon iMac alors que le disque dur time machine est branché, l'imac reste sur un écran blanc.
Comment résoudre ce probleme ?
autre question, est ce que time machine restaure aussi les application installé, compte mail, photo dans iphoto, etc ?

Merci

désolé si toutes ces questions furent déjà posés.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour le démarrage, plusieurs suggestions : 
- pourquoi ne pas allumer le DDE seulement après avoir démarré le Mac ?
- as-tu essayé un autre branchement du DDE ? (hub, port, câble)
- vérifie le paramétrage des Préférences Système de Démarrage de ton iMac
- purge les caches de boot avec un court démarrage en mode sans échec (Maj enfoncée au booing).


TM sauvegarde toutes tes données et applications : alors, pour restaurer, il te suffit de savoir ce que tu veux retrouver (= où se trouvent les données, quels fichiers sont liés à l'application, ).

Après, il y a des nuances selon ton OS X (en particulier, pour les photos d'iPhoto sous Lion).


----------



## pantoufle19 (8 Mai 2012)

Salut à tous,

j'ai fait une fausse manip dans les préférences systèmes. Je me suis trompé en voulant supprimer une imprimante, et je n'ai donc pas supprimé la bonne. Si ça avait été l'imprimante de la maison, j'aurai réinstallé direct, sauf que c'était une imprimante du boulot avec une config un peu particulière.

J'aimerai donc pouvoir la remettre en place à l'aide d'une sauvegarde Time Machine. 

En faisant une recherche dans le Finder avec le nom de l'imprimante, puis en lançant Time Machine, il a bien retrouvé l'imprimante dans le dossier Départ/Bibliothèque/Printers/
J'ai donc restauré cet élément, mais dans les préférences système, l'imprimante n'apparait pas.
Je dois sans doute restaurer autre chose, mais je ne sais pas quoi...

Si vous avez une solution je suis preneur.
@+


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mai 2012)

pantoufle19 a dit:


> dans les préférences système, l'imprimante n'apparait pas.


Bonjour,

Et, après avoir redémarré, en appuyant sur le bouton + dans les Préférences Système ?

Il y a aussi un élément à restaurer dans Maison/Bibliothèque/Printers,
et des préférences (dossier et fichier) dans Maison/Bibliothèque/Preferences.


Pour accéder aux sauvegardes du contenu de la Bibliothèque de la Maison, il faut afficher cette Bibliothèque dans le Finder de Lion avant d'Entrer dans TM.


----------



## jerlaboule (9 Mai 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour le démarrage, plusieurs suggestions :
> - pourquoi ne pas allumer le DDE seulement après avoir démarré le Mac ?
> ...


Bonjour,
Merci pour ces réponses. 
Si je ne branché pas le disque après avoir démarré, c'est que j'eteind le Mac avec le DD branché et ne pense pas à le débrancher avant l'allumage. 
Je regarderai dans les préférences de démarrage aussi. 
Pour l'OS, je suis sur Leopard.


----------



## Nicofieu (21 Mai 2012)

Salut

j'ai un peu du mal à saisir le principe de time machine...j'ai un "vieil" imac sous snow leopard, je viens de faire une sauvegarde, fichier .backup sur un disque dur externe.

Concrètement, si demain j'achète un nouveau mac sous Lion, ce backup va t-il être utilisable ?

Que vais-je pouvoir récupérer ? 

Par exemple, j'ai une session windows sous Parallel desktop, est-ce que je la récupère sur le nouveau mac ?

merci !


----------



## CorbeilleNews (21 Mai 2012)

Il suffira de restaurer le contenu de la sauvegarde de ton ancien MAC sur ton nouveau MAC, pour retrouver, sur ton nouveau MAC, exactement la même chose que sur ton ancien.

Comme si tu n'avais changé que le matériel : tu auras une illusion parfaite, à l&#8217;icône au même endroit près ! Bluffant non ? Même les programmes seront transférés si tu ne les a pas exclus  (à partir du menu options de Time Machine)

Par contre, selon que tu as beaucoup de données ou pas, cela peut prendre de 30 minutes (pour quelques Go) minutes à 24 heures voir plus (1-2 To ou plus)

C'est aussi pour cela qu'il vaut mieux être en câble Ethernet quand tu restaures ou que tu fais de grosses sauvegardes : cela fait gagner énormément de temps !

Bon courage.


----------



## Truman.C (21 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de commencer une sauvegarde time machine de 370 GB et il me dit que cela va mettre 22H en usb 2.0. Est ce que ces calculs sont fantaisistes? Car je ne peux laisser la machine 22H, j'en ai besoin dans 12-13H... Cordialement.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (21 Mai 2012)

Les données sont en général assez vraies surtout aux vues de la quantité de données que tu indiques (voir mon post juste au dessus).

La raison est qu'il y a beaucoup de petits fichiers qui sont plus longs à écrire qu'un seul gros.

Rien ne t'empêche de l&#8217;arrêter au bout de 12 heures (menu "Arrêter la sauvegarde" ou sur la petite croix à droite de l'état d'avancement dans les préférences de Time Machine ou carrément en éteignant l'ordi cela ne pose AUCUN soucis)

Time Machine sait reprendre une sauvegarde déjà commencée, d'ailleurs quand tu rebrancheras le disque de backup au bout d'un certain temps elle reprendra toute seule. Tu peux ainsi constituer ta sauvegarde en 10 fois si tu n'as pas le choix.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mai 2012)

Truman.C a dit:


> Je viens de commencer une sauvegarde time machine de 370 GB et il me dit que cela va mettre 22H en usb 2.0. Est ce que ces calculs sont fantaisistes? Car je ne peux laisser la machine 22H, j'en ai besoin dans 12-13H... Cordialement.



La 1e sauvegarde peut être longue, très longue et la durée dépend évidemment du volume de données à sauvegarder. Mais la 1e fois, c'est tjs plus long. Et l'USB n'arrange rien


----------



## kaos (22 Mai 2012)

mais on peu interrompre et la reprendre des qu'on veut je crois ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mai 2012)

kaos a dit:


> mais on peu interrompre et la reprendre des qu'on veut je crois ?


Je crois comme toi  : on peut interrompre une sauvegarde TM en cours.


----------



## kaos (22 Mai 2012)

je crois que j'avais procédé comme ça en me disant au pire je relancerais en revenant du taf ... et ça l'avait fait


----------



## big41 (22 Mai 2012)

CorbeilleNews a dit:


> Il suffira de restaurer le contenu de la sauvegarde de ton ancien MAC sur ton nouveau MAC, pour retrouver, sur ton nouveau MAC, exactement la même chose que sur ton ancien.
> 
> Comme si tu n'avais changé que le matériel : tu auras une illusion parfaite, à licône au même endroit près ! Bluffant non ? Même les programmes seront transférés si tu ne les a pas exclus  (à partir du menu options de Time Machine)
> 
> ...



Non il faudra le faire en manuel car une sauvegarde TM sur SL ne sera pas reconnue par Lion.
Déjà qu'une sauvegarde Lion 10.7.3 n'est pas reconnue par une 10.7.4


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mai 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Non il faudra le faire en manuel car une sauvegarde TM sur SL ne sera pas reconnue par Lion.




Ben si. c'est comme ça que j'ai récupéré mes données lors de mon passage a Lion.


et pour répondre plus haut on peut très bien travailler tout en laissant TM sauvegarder.


----------



## big41 (22 Mai 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben si. c'est comme ça que j'ai récupéré mes données lors de mon passage a Lion.
> 
> 
> et pour répondre plus haut on peut très bien travailler tout en laissant TM sauvegarder.


Oui tu peux récupérer les donnes mais pas faire une restauration totale.
Après une clan installation de Lion j'ai pas pu faire une restauration avec TM car la version n'était pas la même (10.7.2 installé et TM en 10.7.1) et j'ai donc rapatrier les données seules, ou un truc du genre, j'espère m'être bien expliqué.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Mai 2012)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Salut
> 
> j'ai un peu du mal à saisir le principe de time machine...j'ai un "vieil" imac sous snow leopard, je viens de faire une sauvegarde, fichier .backup sur un disque dur externe.
> 
> ...


Salut,

Le backup 10.6 est utilisable par Lion : on peut même poursuivre ses sauvegardes Lion à la suite des 10.6.

On peut normalement y récupérer ce qu'on veut.
Avec le bouton _Restaurer_ de l'espace intergalactique, avec l'application Assistant de Migration, ou à la première connexion avec l'Assistant de Réglages.

La machine virtuelle Windows sera récupérable si tu 'las sauvegardée.
On exclut souvent Parallels Desktop parce que TM sauvegarde la machine virtuelle en entier à chacune de ses petites modifications.
Bref, je passerais plutôt par un clone, ou par le mode Target.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------




Truman.C a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de commencer une sauvegarde time machine de 370 GB et il me dit que cela va mettre 22H en usb 2.0. Est ce que ces calculs sont fantaisistes?


Bonjour,

On compte 80 Go à l'heure en FW 800, 40 en FW400, 20 en Ethernet, 10 en USB2.

Ton calcul donne du 17 Go à l'heure : c'est pas mal.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------




big41 a dit:


> Non il faudra le faire en manuel car une sauvegarde TM sur SL ne sera pas reconnue par Lion.
> Déjà qu'une sauvegarde Lion 10.7.3 n'est pas reconnue par une 10.7.4


Oh !


----------



## big41 (22 Mai 2012)

Quoi?
J'ai dit une connerie ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Mai 2012)

Peut-être pas,

mais tu ne t'es pas vraiment bien expliqué,
et tu as (outrageusement ?) généralisé ton expérience.


----------



## big41 (22 Mai 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être pas,
> 
> mais tu ne t'es pas vraiment bien expliqué,
> et tu as (outrageusement ?) généralisé ton expérience.



Bon Ok grand Maître j'm'essplike 

Je maintien régulièrement une sauvegarde TM fraiche 

Quand Lion est arrivé j'ai bien sûr fait la MAJ de l'OS puis dans la foulée une sauvegarde TM.
Quelques mois passèrent et 10.7.2 était passé par là.
Un jour j'ai voulu faire une clean instal' histoire de voir si ça redonnerait un coup de boost au MBP qui ralentissait.
Donc hop, formatage de tout le toutim, installation de Lion mais avec la clé USB du 10.7
Quand le MBP m'a demandé si j'avais une sauvegarde TM j'ai dit "oh ouiiii" et j'ai branché le DDE TM.
Et ben le Mac m'a dit que la version était différente et que je ne pouvait pas faire une recopie totale :confuses:

Donc je n'ai chargé que les documents/musique/vidéo/image et quelques trucs mais pas toute la bibliothèque.


Voilà c'est plus clair ? Enfin j'espère l'avoir été :rose:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Mai 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Et ben le Mac m'a dit que la version était différente et que je ne pouvait pas faire une recopie totale


Ah, le saligaud ! 

Clé USB foireuse ? Disque TM à réparer ? Autre gag ?
En tout cas, ça n'aurait pas dû se produire,
et ça ne se produit pas, la plupart du temps (_faudrait vérifier dans quels cas ça se produit_)

= tu as outrageusement généralisé.


----------



## big41 (23 Mai 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ah, le saligaud !
> 
> Clé USB foireuse ? Disque TM à réparer ? Autre gag ?
> En tout cas, ça n'aurait pas dû se produire,
> ...



Pardon Maître je ne le ferais plus :rose:
Mais en tout cas il m'avait bel et bien annoncé que la sauvegarde ne correspondait pas à la version de l'OS


----------



## zouille83 (30 Mai 2012)

salut a tous
Mon DD interne de l'Imac est très  très lent. J'ai donc effectué des test sous OSX puis avec le Disque de  démarrage mais toujours le même problème : il est vraiment "malade" :  Réparation logiciel impossible, je doit contacter le SAV pour  changement.

Time machine est activé depuis longtemps mais je me pose une question.

Quand j'ai acheté le Mac, il étais sous Snow Léopard puis je suis passé a Lion par la suite.

1-Si je renvois mon mac, il vont remettre quoi sur le Disque? SL ou Lion?
2-Si le SAV remet SL, est ce que la restauration de timemachine me refera passer en Lion?

Merci a tous pour vos conseils afin de ne rien perdre lors de cette manip


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2012)

zouille83 a dit:


> Merci a tous pour vos conseils afin de ne rien perdre lors de cette manip


J'achèterais d'urgence un dd externe pour copier mes données dessus (clone par exemple). Comme ça plus de souci ou de questions de TM et versions de l'OS.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mai 2012)

zouille83 a dit:


> 2-Si le SAV remet SL, est ce que la restauration de timemachine me refera passer en Lion?


Pas vraiment : l'utilitaire de restauration de l'archive TM du DVD SL ne permet de restaurer que les sauvegardes faites sous SL, et normalement bloque dès que des sauvegardes Lion ont été faites à la suite des SL.

Si la sauvegarde TM faite sous Lion est en filaire (et pas en airport), elle permet depuis 10.7.2 de démarrer dessus (= sur une copie de Recovery HD) pour d'abord reformater le disque interne (avec son Utilitaire de Disque) puis restaurer le système Lion et les données perso (avec l'utilitaire inclus dans Recovery HD).


Le problème de TM, comme du clone, me semble être ici que la restauration intégrale risque de restaurer un système bancal (= tel qu'il a été sauvegardé ou cloné)
= il faudra peut-être réinstaller un Lion tout neuf, puis migrer les données de la dernière sauvegarde TM (ou du clone),
ou alors réinstaller Lion au-dessus de la restauration bancale. :hein:


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le problème de TM, comme du clone, me semble être ici que la restauration intégrale risque de restaurer un système bancal (= tel qu'il a été sauvegardé ou cloné)
> = il faudra peut-être réinstaller un Lion tout neuf, puis migrer les données de la dernière sauvegarde TM (ou du clone)


Je pense qu'il est plus facile de reprendre dossiers et fichiers d'un clone que d'une sauvegarde TM, pour les transférer sur un nouvel OS.
Il ne s'agit bien sûr pas, comme tu le fais justement remarquer, de restaurer l'ancien OS _in extenso_


----------



## zouille83 (31 Mai 2012)

salut a tous
Merci pour vos réponse.

Pour commencer j'ai commandais un DD Ext pour faire une sauvegarde complète ( LaCie Porche 2TO) car j'avais exclue le dossier video de TM car mon disque TM nétais que de 500 Go. 

Le problème et que je ne connais pas bien TM ainsi que ses possibilités et limitations.

Un deuxieme plrobleme , je suis absent pendant encore deux moi et c'est madame qui va gérer le probleme : C'est pas son hobbies préféré alors il me faut une solution assez simple pour qu'elle retrouve réglage et logiciel comme avant. je vais faire ca par téléphone 

Vous entendez quoi par clone? comment en faire un ? au pire je referais une instal propre de Lion en revenant mais la il me faut une version simple pour ne pas perturber les habitude de madame.

Merci a tous.


----------



## kolargol31 (31 Mai 2012)

pour faire un clone propre et simple je te conseille 2 logiciels gratuits (tu en prends un des 2 pas les 2 hein!? )

1° Super duper!
2° Carbon Copy Cloner

j'ai une préférence pour le second mais c'est une question de gout


----------



## chafpa (31 Mai 2012)

zouille83 a dit:


> Vous entendez quoi par clone? comment en faire un ?


Un clone est une copie conforme de ton HDD. Pour le faire il faut un HDD externe, sauf pour les Mac Pro, et un soft comme CCC (*C*arbon *C*opy *C*loner) par exemple, gratuit et en français.

La 1ère fois, l'opération est assez longue mais les fois suivantes, l'opération de clonage ne fait que la mise à jour du clone d'origine et elle est beaucoup plus rapide. Elle prend 45 minutes pour 500 Go de de données chez moi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------

Zut, grillé


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mai 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il est plus facile de reprendre dossiers et fichiers d'un clone que d'une sauvegarde TM, pour les transférer sur un nouvel OS.


Moi aussi.


----------



## zouille83 (31 Mai 2012)

Ok pour le clone
Je pense donc qu'il va falloir re-installer CCC sur le nouveau DD en Snow léopard pour remettre le clone en Lion ou est il possible de démarrer sur un cd de démarrage?

Désolé de toutes ces questions mais je cherche au plus simple en attendant mon retour.

Merci


----------



## chafpa (31 Mai 2012)

Tu devras démarrer sur ton clone bootable et faire ensuite un clone en sens inverse : prendre ton clone comme source et le nouveau HDD comme cible. 

PS : Et ensuite passer à Lion


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mai 2012)

zouille83 a dit:


> Ok pour le clone
> Je pense donc qu'il va falloir re-installer CCC sur le nouveau DD en Snow léopard pour remettre le clone en Lion ou est il possible de démarrer sur un cd de démarrage?
> 
> Désolé de toutes ces questions mais je cherche au plus simple en attendant mon retour.
> ...


CCC est un logiciel qui s'installe dans ton Mac.
Tu lances CCC, tu lui désignes la source (= le Mac) et la destination (= le 2 To), et tu lui demandes de tout copier.
CCC va aussi copier la partition Recovery HD sur le 2 To : il te demandera si tu es d'accord, et ça permet plus tard de recréer cette partition sur un nouveau disque.

Jusque là, tout ira vite et bien. Le problème surviendra peut-être à la restauration (= quand tu redémarreras sur le 2 To et que tu demanderas à copier le clone sur le nouveau disque interne) :
le système restauré sera-t-il malade ?


L'autre façon de faire avec le nouveau 2 To est de ne pas passer par un clone,
mais d'y installer Lion de frais, et d'y migrer ensuite le contenu de ton disque interne actuel 
= ça donnerait plus de chances d'avoir un système propre du premier coup,
et tu pourrais réinstaller Lion sur le nouveau disque interne de la même manière dans deux mois.

Pour installer Lion sur un disque externe :
on redémarre sur la partition Recovery HD (Cmd-R ou Alt), 
on repartitionne le nouveau disque externe en 1 partition Mac OS étendu journalisé et (bouton _Options_) en schéma GUID (avec l'onglet _Partitionner_ de son Utilitaire de Disque),
on lance l'utilitaire de réinstallation, 
et on demande à l'utilitaire d'installer sur le disque externe.
Au premier démarrage sur le disque externe, une fenêtre demandera si tu veux _Transférer des données vers ce Mac_ (c'est le nom de la fenêtre) : il te suffira alors  de lui désigner le contenu du disque interne pour qu'elle en migre toutes tes données actuelles vers le nouveau Lion du disque externe.


----------



## zouille83 (31 Mai 2012)

Ok merci c'est très clair.
Mais ca me semble trop compliqué a faire sans ma présence.

Le plus simple pour elle me parait un démarrage sous Recovery HD pour remettre la dernière save de timeMachine mais toujours le même doute, a savoir, est ce que le nouveau DD interne qui sera NORMALEMENT sous SL acceptera de restaurer une save faite sous LION.

A mon retour je ferais une installation propre puis un clone suite a vos conseil.

MERCI encore


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mai 2012)

On est d'accord :
si le nouveau disque interne est sous Lion, il suffira de restaurer la sauvegarde TM à partir de l'utilitaire de Recovery HD.
Et si le disque est en SL, redémarrer sur la Recovery HD de la sauvegarde (filaire) de TM permettra de reformater le disque, puis de demander la restauration de la sauvegarde sur le nouveau disque.


Et même si ta sauvegarde TM n'est pas en airport, un clone en plus de TM serait une bonne précaution préalable au changement de disque interne.


Mais, encore une fois, un SL ne peut pas restaurer d'un coup une sauvegarde TM faite sous Lion.


----------



## zouille83 (1 Juin 2012)

Ok merci bien.

le DD est enfin arrivé.

Si je comprend bien , je peux espérer recevoir mon imac avec un Lion pré-installé avec un peu de chance et la c'est bingo !! simple restauration de la derniere TM sous Recovery HD .
( *c'est possible , directement sous OSX??*)

Par contre si l'imac reviens en SL 

- Soit Formatage depuis recovery HD puis réinstal de la derniere TM Lion : 
*Pas sur que ce soit possible : TM fait-il également sauvegarde du syteme complet ???*

- Soit, Maj de SL vers Lion puis restauration dernière TM.

Encore merci a tous


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Juin 2012)

TM sauvegarde "tout" : le système, tes données, tes applis.

Elle ne laisse de côté que caches, historiques, index Spotlight,  
= toutes choses qui seront réécrites après la restauration.


Recovery HD contient un utilitaire qui permet de restaurer l'intégralité de la sauvegarde TM à la date de notre choix et vers le Volume de notre choix
= tu pourras restaurer ta dernière sauvegarde sur le nouveau disque interne qu'il soit sous Lion ou sous SL : tu devras seulement effacer d'abord le disque s'il est en SL.

Autre façon de faire :
si le disque est sous Lion (ou si tu le remets à niveau vers Lion), tu peux aussi faire une migration de ta sauvegarde TM à la première connexion sur le système (à la fenêtre _Transférer des données vers ce Mac_). 
Cela équivaut à la façon précédente (c'est seulement la seule méthode conseillée quand on change de Mac, mais elle fonctionne très bien après un simple changement de disque).


----------



## zouille83 (2 Juin 2012)

C'est plus clair pour moi.
Merci a tous pour votre aide.


----------



## lollipops30 (2 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, mon neveu a fait une mauvaise manipulation de mon Mac est à supprimés certaines applications importantes (email, préférences systèmes i photo) et la corbeille est vide, le problèmes c'est que j'en ai besoin très rapidement et je n'ai pas le CD de redémarrage car je suis en stage à l'étrange
merci de m'aider au plus vite


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2012)

lollipops30 a dit:


> Bonjour, mon neveu a fait une mauvaise manipulation de mon Mac est à supprimés certaines applications importantes (email, préférences systèmes i photo) et la corbeille est vide, le problèmes c'est que j'en ai besoin très rapidement et je n'ai pas le CD de redémarrage car je suis en stage à l'étrange
> merci de m'aider au plus vite


Fait toi envoyer les CDs par UPS&#8230; Et change de neveu&#8230; 

Sur ce on ne laisse pas son ordi en accès libre sur une session administrateur&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## mokuchley (19 Juin 2012)

sujet = °  time machine; le point d'interrogation
          ° un retour en arriere avec time machine

ordinateur= de 2010; imac I.3 a 3.2 ghz, 16go de ram; snow leopard 10.6.8


bonjour,

j'ai besoin d'aide au sujet du point d'interrogation , ( dans preferences systeme -> redemarrage)  , qui se trouve sur mon redemarrage en reseau ( time machine avec time capsule )

- 1 = le " ? " sous entend que cela ne fonctionne pas ? vrai ou faux

-2 = j'ai fais un essaie, temps de redemarrage beaucoup plus long voir un peu bloqué si je n'avais pas appuyé sur n'importe quelle touche du clavier, et je suis passé par une mappemonde; question, qui dit mappemonde dit redemarrage effectif ? vrai ou faux. De plus, comment savoir quand je suis sur mon bureau si je suis belle et bien sur la time capsule, sachant, que lors de l'essaie , toujours dans preferences systeme redemarrage ; l'icone avec le "?", était choisit

AUTRE sujet, je voulais revenir en arriere dans time machine, ça n'a pris que deux secondes, étais- je bel et bien revenu en arriere, et une nouvelle fois, comment le voir sur le mac et ou chercher ,la preuve que l'operation est effectives

A tous merci de m'avoir lu et si vous avez des pistes de recherche ou la solution, je suis tout ouï, merci et bonne journée .


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas bien compris ton problème.
En particulier, qu'appelles-tu "revenir en arrière" ?


La mappemonde veut dire que les Préférences Système cherchent pour démarrer, et qu'elles montrent le Réseau : c'est lui qui est inventorié en premier quand on n'a pas choisi un Volume bootable.

Une sauvegarde Time Machine sur Time Capsule n'est pas bootable : on ne peut pas démarrer dessus.

L'interface de TM (l'espace intergalactique à la Star Wars) est bien différent du Bureau du Mac : comment les confondre ??


----------



## mokuchley (19 Juin 2012)

merci pour la reponse a la premiere question; donc on ne peut pas booter; alors que je pourrais booter sur un disc non mac ou s'est valable pour tout le monde

en ce qui concerne la deuxième question, je crois, mais ne suis pas certain,qu'on surnomme cela un "backup " ; un retour en arrière à une date precise

le mieux c'est l'exemple;

aujourd'hui je fais une cafouillirie, n'importe quoi , mais ça endommage le fonctionnement, au lieu de tout reinitialiser a zero par l'aide des discs gris( je rappelle que je suis sous snow, et que j'aime ces petits disc, au lieu tu telechargement lion, ça me rassure de les avoirs a porter de main )....et bien je vais dans l'espace intersideral ( puisque vous me dites que je parle comme un martien! ..................ou un marssupilami, c'est plus mignon !! ) 

et ce que je croyais s'étais pouvoir revenir a une date anterieur, genre 3 mois avant ou ma sauvegarde est propre, j"éteins l'ordi et je me retrouve dans ...retour vers le passé, je travaille désormais avec un ordi d'y il y a trois mois, je ne veux pas aller chercher un dossier ou tout autre chose mais revenir 3 mois avant, tel que l'ordinateur était trois mois avant: c'est possible, ou je veux que time machine fasse comme une fonction windows ( retour de l'ensemble de l'ordi a une date anterieur, désolé, j'ai plus le nom en tete, et la flemme de sortir mon portable des toiles d'araignée)....

alors vrai ou faux docteur...................merci d'avoir repondu, c'est ce que j'aime dans mac ge, des reponse rapide et des gens qui vous prenne pour un demeuré.........ouehp, j'me defoule aprés le bouleau mais l'hètre est mieux !!, ça fait partit de la therapie......depuis que je suis passé de windows a mac je vois un psy.....ça fait trois ans et mon psy dit que c'est incurable.............ok je sors......


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juin 2012)

L'espace intergalactique comporte un bouton _Restaurer_ : il permet de restaurer un élément (fichier ou dossier) tel que tu le sélectionnes d'un clic gauche dans une des dates de sauvegarde.

Pour restaurer ton système en entier, il te faut passer par l'utilitaire de _Restauration d'une sauvegarde_ : on le trouve dans le DVD d'install de 10.5-6 et dans la partition Recovery de Lion (il faut donc redémarrer dessus),
et il permet de restaurer la date de sauvegarde qu'on veut sur le disque que l'on veut.


Quand tu ne sais pas, tu peux poser la question sur le forum (quitte à te faire titiller, malmener ou incendier  ),
ou utiliser la rubrique _Aide_ de ton Mac (en haut de l'écran, dans la barre dite des menus) : celle de l'applicationTime Machine t'aurait répondu gentiment.


----------



## mokuchley (19 Juin 2012)

mais vous m'avez repondu d'une maniére courtoise.... 1 er degree....et maintenant je peux continuer ma route avec un bagage ( courtoisement donné ) de plus......merci bonne soirée

je vais parler de moi:
quand on ne mannie pas correctement la langue de la pensée , du sentiment jusqu'a la syntaxe ...........quiproquo il peux y avoir

encore merci, j'ai un phenomene d'Imac, qui m'apprends plus que si tout roulé sur des roulettes, je reviens d'un phenomène windows vista....................ya plus qu' a avoir un  phenomène linux .....j'en rêve !!!!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juin 2012)

On ne peut pas connaître tout de son Mac avant de l'avoir acheté,
alors, encore une fois, n'oublie pas d'utiliser la rubrique _Aide_ ! 

Pour Linux, je crois que tu n'auras que les forums pour t'aider.


Même quand on manie à peu près correctement la langue de la pensée , du sentiment jusqu'à la syntaxe ...........quiproquo il peut quand même y avoir 
= le quiproquo dépend autant de la langue qui émet que de l'oreille qui perçoit.


----------



## zouille83 (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour a tous
Voila suite a mon problème de ralentissement de DD, j'ai contacté le SAV et ils m'ont envoyé un réparateur a domicile pour le changement du DD : Merci le SAV : tres rapide.
Par contre, le mec a remis osx lion comme j'avais avant mais apres remise de la derniere save TM, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un système vierge comme au premier jour, impossible de démarrer TM. 
Par contre j'ai deux compte , le nouveau "david" et l'ancien de la save TM mais vierge.

Comment remettre ma sauvegarde TM d'avant changement du DD ?

Avec le DVD, en effacant OSX puis réinstaller la dernière sauvegarde ??

merci a tous 

PS : c'est madame qui gere tout ca, car suis toujours absent . : donc faut faire simle


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour restaurer toutes données d'un coup à partir de ta dernière sauvegarde TM :

- redémarre sur la partition Recovery HD (Cmd+R ou Alt au démarrage)
- lance l'utilitaire de restauration d'une sauvegarde TM
- suis les menus : choix du disque où restaurer, choix de la date de sauvegarde à restaurer.


----------



## vomi (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

je souhaite installer chez un ami un airport extreme avec un disque dur brancher dessus comme solution de backup.

Pour éviter le premier long backup via Wi-Fi, puis-je :

1) Faire le backup via USB en branchant le DD directement sur le Mac
2) Ensuite brancher le DD sur l'airtport extreme

Est-ce que Time Machine reconnaîtra la sauvegarde ou en fera une nouvelle?

Merci,

vomi


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu n'es pas au bout de tes ennuis : :rateau:

- en filaire, TM crée un dossier pour y écrire ses sauvegardes ; 
en airport, elle utilise une image-disque !

- un disque branché à une borne Extreme a de bonnes chances de ne jamais fonctionner, et, un jour, de finalement planter = http://pondini.org/TM/Airport.html


----------



## zouille83 (22 Juin 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour restaurer toutes données d'un coup à partir de ta dernière sauvegarde TM :
> 
> ...



Salut et merci, 
est ce que cela est valable si OSX n'est pas le même entre celui installé et celui de la sauvegarde. Car je ne suis pas sur de ce qu'a fait le mec du SAV étant donner que je suis a distance. Apparemment il a bien installé lion: je vais voir

Merci beaucoup


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Juin 2012)

zouille83 a dit:


> est ce que cela est valable si OSX n'est pas le même entre celui installé et celui de la sauvegarde. Car je ne suis pas sur de ce qu'a fait le mec du SAV étant donner que je suis a distance. Apparemment il a bien installé lion: je vais voir


Vaudrait mieux

= une sauvegarde TM faite par Lion DOIT être restaurée par l'utilitaire de Recovery Lion.


----------



## zouille83 (23 Juin 2012)

Bon voila, j'ai essayé de restaurer mais problème des le début
Quand je démarre le MAC en appuyant sur le bouton _Alt_ je n'ai que la partition MACINTOCH HD mais pas la partition RECOVERY HD.

Comment faire ?

merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Juin 2012)

Bah, il va te falloir recréer la partition Recovery HD

ou en retéléchargeant puis réinstallant Lion

ou en restaurant à partir d'une sauvegarde de cette partition (Assistant de Récupération, CarbonCopyCloner)

ou en bidouillant = http://www.shareannonce.com/david/tutorial/1bc#


----------



## BS0D (26 Juin 2012)

My Time Capsule me dit qu'elle va recommencer les backups a zéro, et effacer toutes mes sauvegardes jusqu'a present. Elle refuse de faire d'autres backups tant que je n'accepte pas de supprimer toutes mes sauvegardes acutelles.

Y a t-il moyen de conserver mes backups actuels, lui faire fermer sa gueule et continuer a faire mes sauvegardes automatiquement?

J'ai plein de trucs que je ne veux pas perdre dans mes anciennes sauvegardes.

Et bien entendu, ma TM est très très loin dêtre pleine. Je vois pas lintérêt d'avoir 2 To d'espace si au bout de 300 Go elle veut tout réinitialiser...

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Juin 2012)

Le message_ « Time Machine a terminé une vérification de vos sauvegardes. Pour améliorer la fiabilité, Time Machine doit créer une nouvelle sauvegarde pour vous. »_ est documenté chez Apple
= http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4076?viewlocale=fr_FR

et par Pondini = http://pondini.org/TM/C13.html
qui explique clairement que ne pas obéir à l'injonction expose à des problèmes ultérieurs
(et propose par ailleurs quelques sources possibles à cette erreur de TM, en particulier au niveau de la connexion).


Quand on a 100$ d'avance, ou DiskWarrior dans son Mac, on peut tenter la réparation du disque interne et de la sparsebundle,
mais tant le succès immédiat que la validité future de la sauvegarde ne sont pas garantis.


----------



## BS0D (26 Juin 2012)

Merci François.

J'ai encore du mal a croire qu'apple, au prix ou ils nous font casquer leurs gadgets, n'ont pas créé un système de protection des images disque en cas de problème de connexion.

J'en suis sur le cul.
Mais tellement pas surpris a la fois...


----------



## zouille83 (26 Juin 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bah, il va te falloir recréer la partition Recovery HD
> 
> ou en retéléchargeant puis réinstallant Lion
> 
> ...



Salut
Voila, un conseiller a téléphoner a madame pour essayer de tout remettre mais ca merde
qqpart. On lui dit de redémarrer sur le DVD pour installer Snow léopard, durée estimer 30 minutes, mais au bout de 29 : impossible de finir l'installation.

Le mec du SAV pense que ca viens du DVD ou du DD ? 
A votre avis?
Qqun a une autre solution car je n'est que le DVD d'origine du MAC acheté fin Juin 2010 ( léopard ou snow léopard)


----------



## zyukya (8 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour !

Désolé d'avance si la question a été déjà posée mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire toute les nombreuses pages ^^

Alors je vous expose ma question 
J'ai un macbook pro avec lequel je travail presque tous les jours, j'y ai installé de nombreux logiciels adobe pour de l'image, vidéo et son, n'ayant pas les moyens je ne les aient pas achetés (si vous voyez ce que je veux dire).

Cependant mon DD commence vraiment a etre limite niveau espace je ne l'avais pas changé a l'époque ou je l'ai acheté (seulement un 250 Go) et donc je voudrais le changer et installer un DD plus gros.

Ma question est donc : avec facetime est-ce qu'il est possible de vraiment faire une copie complète de tous logiciels et documents et de réinstaller le tout sur le nouveau DD sans qu'il me redemande toutes les clés d'activations logiciel ?

Et avec cette copie le système restera t'il le même ? Je suis actuellement sur snow leopard mais tant qu'a faire j'aimerais mettre le dernier OS est-ce que ca pose problème ?

Désolé et merci d'avance pour vos lumières je n'ai vraiment jamais utilisé Face time !


----------



## dale cooper (9 Juillet 2012)

avec Facetime tu vas surtout pouvoir parler avec ta copine en la regardant dans les yeux.
sinon, en demandant ici des conseils sur des logiciels piratés, tu vas surtout te faire allumer&#8230;


----------



## big41 (9 Juillet 2012)

dale cooper a dit:


> avec Facetime tu vas surtout pouvoir parler avec ta copine en la regardant dans les yeux.
> sinon, en demandant ici des conseils sur des logiciels piratés, tu vas surtout te faire allumer


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2012)

zyukya a dit:


> Ma question est donc : avec facetime est-ce qu'il est possible de vraiment faire une copie complète de tous logiciels et documents et de réinstaller le tout sur le nouveau DD sans qu'il me redemande toutes les clés d'activations logiciel ?
> 
> Et avec cette copie le système restera t'il le même ? Je suis actuellement sur snow leopard mais tant qu'a faire j'aimerais mettre le dernier OS est-ce que ca pose problème ?



Face time &#8800; Time machine 

Que ça soit avec TM ou bien avec un clone, certains logiciels peuvent te redemander tes codes d'activation. Ils sont rares mais ils existent.

Le dernier OS (Lion) ne pose pas trop de pb dès lors que tes applications sont bien pour processeurs Intel (et pas PPC). Maintenant le suivant (Mountain Lion) sort dans quelques jours, à toi de voir&#8230;


----------



## zyukya (9 Juillet 2012)

ahah désolé pour l'amalgame, je venais de parler der facetime avec mon frère et s'est rester --.--' désolé !

Je suis désolé pour les logiciels, mais comment faire pour ne pas avoir recours a cela si les prix n'étaient pas aussi exorbitant ? Ils auraient étaient abordable je les auraient acheté, je préféré avoir une vrai licence pour bosser mais au prix qu'ils les demandent et surtout le nombres de logiciels que j'utilise je ne peux malheureusement pas me le permettre 

Merci pour ta réponse Sly54


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juillet 2012)

la question est de savoir si tu as vraiment besoin de tant de puissance en terme de logicielles? 
car ceux sont des logicielles pro d'où le tarif qui te parait exorbitant


----------



## zyukya (10 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> la question est de savoir si tu as vraiment besoin de tant de puissance en terme de logicielles?
> car ceux sont des logicielles pro d'où le tarif qui te parait exorbitant



oui malheureusement j'ai bien besoin de ces logiciels dit "pro", je travaille dans le secteur multimédia/print en tant quélève en alternance j'ai besoin pour mes cours ou parfois mon travail de bosser chez moi avec les même outils que j'utilisent au travail, mais je ne suis alternant donc rémunéré au lance pierre ahah


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juillet 2012)

il existe des tarifs étudiant ou des partenariats: demande à tes profs! 

je compte pas te faire changer d'avis mais juste te montrer qu'ils existent des alternatives!


----------



## foyan94 (26 Juillet 2012)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai voulu faire une clean install de Mountain Lion.
J'ai bien formaté, installé ML ensuite, pas de soucis.

Après j'ai voulu récupérer mes données sauvegardées avec TM.
J'ai du faire "restaurer une sauvegarde TM" ou quelque chose comme ca après avoir démarré en appuyant sur Alt.
Après 2h, à copier les fichiers, mon mac redémarre... en 10.7.4 !

A priori je me suis planté 

Il faut que je suive la démarche sous quoté ?

Merci !



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour restaurer toutes données d'un coup à partir de ta dernière sauvegarde TM :
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2012)

La démarche que tu as utilisée sert à restaurer le système à un état antérieur.

Donc au lieu de récupérer tes données, tu as fait machine arrière.

Une fois l'installation faite, il faut récupérer tes données depuis la sauvegarde Time Machine avec l'assistant de migration.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Juillet 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Une fois l'installation faite, il faut récupérer tes données depuis la sauvegarde Time Machine avec l'assistant de migration.


Sous Lion, ça se faisait à la fenêtre _Transférer des données vers ce Mac_ qui survient à la première connexion sur le nouveau système : elle s'appelle peut-être encore comme ça sous 10.8.

Enfin, pour l'Assistant de Réglages (que je distingue de l'application Assistant de Migration  ).


----------



## foyan94 (26 Juillet 2012)

Merci à vous deux je vais essayer ca de suite


----------



## GGERARD (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
après un certain cafouillage en voulant faire une Clean Install avant ML, je n'arrive pas à récupérer mon dossier " Document" en voulant le transférer de Time Machine  ( disque DDE ) vers mon iMac.
je viens d'essayer pour la 2ème fois ( c'est très long , environ 24 heures ) et j'ai toujours le même souci.
Mon iMac ne remplace pas le nouveau dossier "Document " par celui que je voudrai utiliser.
je ne retrouve aucun fichier dans Macintosh HD , Utilisateurs, petite maison, documents pourtant récupéré de TM .
On dirait que la restauration de time Machine ne se fait pas alors que je vois bien le nombre total de fichiers diminuer pendant les plus de 24 heures que dure la récupération des fichiers.
D'autre part, quand je veux récupérer directement ms fichiers via un " copier coller déplacer " du disque qui sert à Time Machine vers Le dossier "Document " de mon iMac, le systême me dit :
" impossible d'effectuer l'opération car vous ne disposez pas des autorisations requises pour accéder à "adresse du document"
Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plait
Merci
GGERARD


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Certains dossiers de la racine des Comptes sont protégés de l'effacement : Bibliothèque, Bureau, Documents

= essaie plutôt de restaurer le contenu du dossier Documents (plutôt que le dossier et son contenu), en ouvrant le dossier et en y sélectionnant tout (Cmd+A).


----------



## GGERARD (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
merci pour ta réponse François.
Effectivement c'est ce qui se passe mais comme j'ai aussi des sous-dossiers et des sous-sous-dossiers dans mes dossiers, ça ne passe pas non plus.
En fait pour avoir quelque chose, il faut aller au niveau du fichier lui-même.
J'ai cependant trouvé une autre astuce, je transferts par un "copier  déplacer" chaque dossier sur un 2ème disque externe et ensuite je re-transferts à partir de ce disque externe vers mon nouveau dossier "Document" directement sur l'iMac.
Je fais donc transfert de "TIME MACHINE " à partir du 1er disque externe vers le second disque externe, puis transfert des fichiers du 2ème disque externe vers le fichier Document de l'iMac.
 Et ça marche très bien et c'est même relativement rapide.
Allez savoir pourquoi ça marche comme ça avec cette méthode et pas directement!!
Merci
GGERARD


----------



## davirond (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

il semble que c'est le sujet approprié pour traiter des soucis avec Time Machine.

J'ai donc un MBP (oct 2011, OSX 10.7.4) avec une sauvegarde TM sur un NAS Netgear Readynas duo (4.1.9). Les sauvegardes se passent sans problème.

Quand j'entre dans TM, j'ai bien ma cascade de fenêtres Finder, et ma timeline sur la droite, avec en blanc/gris les local snapshots, et en mauve les sauvegardes sur mon volume TM. Jusque là, tout semble OK ...

... sauf que quand je "remonte" le temps, je ne peux pas aller au-delà des local snapshots (en gros 24h de backlog), alors qu'il y a bien des sauvegardes TM en mauve, datées et tout et tout. Je me demande donc pourquoi la sauvegarde sur mon NAS fonctionne sans pb, alors que quand je veux restaurer quelque chose, je n'y ai pas accès (bien que encore une fois, les sauvegardes datées apparaissent sur la timeline).

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## GGERARD (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai eu aussi ce problème et je crois qu'il faut avant tout être très patient car ( tout au moins dans mon cas ), il s'est passé "un certain temps " avant que je puisse accéder à la sauvegarde que j'avais choisie dans le temps.
J'ai du aussi faire des réparations d'autorisations et des fermetures et ouvertures successives de mon iMac avant de pouvoir y arriver.
GGERARD


----------



## davirond (27 Juillet 2012)

Merci GGERARD.

De mon côté j'ai fait toutes les vérifications à la fois sur le NAS et sur le volume TM depuis l'utilitaire disque OSX, R.A.S.

Qu'entends-tu par un "certain temps" ? C'est une question de minutes, heures ? 

Quels utilitaires recommandes-tu pour les réparations d'autorisations ?

Merci.


----------



## GGERARD (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour davirond,
plusieurs minutes, voir plus...
pour réparer les autorisations je me sers de l'utilitaire de disque dans le dossier utilitaires des Applications
GGERARD


----------



## davirond (28 Juillet 2012)

Merci GGERARD,

mais au bout de 30 minutes, il se passe toujours rien. De plus, j'ai fait tout cd qui est suggéré sur cette page http://pondini.org/TM/E4.html, mais sans plus de succès 

Si quelqu'un a une idée ...

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juillet 2012)

davirond a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une idée ...


Essaie le menu de l'application Time Machine qui s'appelle  _Parcourir dautres disques de sauvegarde TM_ pour voir si tu parviens ainsi à accéder à tes anciennes sauvegardes.

Tu n'as rien changé récemment ? (format sensible à la casse, nom du Mac dans Partage, )

Le firmware de ton NAS est bien à jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai installer mountain lion, et je viens de voir que mon disque dur externe n'est plus reconnu, il n'apparait pas dans utilitaire de disque. Que faire ?
Merci.
Julien.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé le problème. En branchant le DD externe, Time machine a de suite fait une sauvegarde. Ce qui fait que le DD n'apparaissait pas.


----------



## davirond (29 Juillet 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Essaie le menu de l'application Time Machine qui s'appelle  _Parcourir dautres disques de sauvegarde TM_ pour voir si tu parviens ainsi à accéder à tes anciennes sauvegardes.
> 
> Tu n'as rien changé récemment ? (format sensible à la casse, nom du Mac dans Partage, )
> 
> Le firmware de ton NAS est bien à jour ?



J'ai bien l'application Time Machine qui m'ouvre la vue "star wars" ; mais je trouve pas de menu là-dedans. Pas de menu "Parcourir d'autres disques de sauvegarde" non plus dans les paramètres de configuration de TM 

Peux-tu préciser où je peux trouver ce menu ? (désolé, pas sur mac depuis longtemps)

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juillet 2012)

davirond a dit:


> Peux-tu préciser où je peux trouver ce menu ?


En passant par l'icône de TM, 

directement dans le Dock (clic prolongé), ou avec la touche Alt dans la barre des menus.


----------



## davirond (30 Juillet 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En passant par l'icône de TM,
> 
> directement dans le Dock (clic prolongé), ou avec la touche Alt dans la barre des menus.



Ah, c'est bon, je l'ai trouvé, merci. Malheureusement, entre temps, TM a décrété qu'il fallait faire une nouvelle sauvegarde complète et a donc supprimé tout l'historique. Une journée de TM en plein effort après, je vois bien mais local snapshots et les sauvegardes TM sur mon NAS et les fenêtres sont bien toutes accessibles. 

Conclusion :
1) j'ai toujours pas compris ce qui n'allait pas
2) je commence à me méfier de TM 

Merci quand même.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juillet 2012)

davirond a dit:


> entre temps, TM a décrété qu'il fallait faire une nouvelle sauvegarde complète et a donc supprimé tout l'historique. Une journée de TM en plein effort après, je vois bien mais local snapshots et les sauvegardes TM sur mon NAS et les fenêtres sont bien toutes accessibles.


Ta sauvegarde était donc malade, TM a détecté la maladie et procédé d'office à un reformatage de sa partition pour recommencer de zéro
= c'est "normal". 

Et c'est pour ça que je fais des clones parallèlement à TM : il y a parfois des gags.


Désolé pour toi.
Mais la suite ne devrait pas en souffrir : TM devrait ensuite fonctionner normalement.


----------



## bricez1000 (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je viens de passer de Snow Leopard à Mountain Lion et j'ai un petit souci de sauvegarde Time Machine vers mon serveur Dlink DNS-320.

Sa fonctionnait parfaitement sous snow leopard, le firmewire du dns-320 est à jour. 

Lorsque que je force une sauvegarde voilà ce qui apparaît : "le disque de sauvegarde n'est pas disponible". 
Le disque est bien détecté (je peu accéder aux autres fichier via le Finder). 
J'ai peur de devoir refaire une sauvegarde initial, ou atteindre une mise à jour du firmewire.

Est ce que quelqu'un a une solution? 

Merci.

Maj: Sans rien faire sa fonctionne de nouveau, Donc plus de problème. 
Merci tout de même.


----------



## GGERARD (3 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
un petit conseil : Sauvegardez vos fichiers car la récupération des fichiers Lion ou Snow Léopard de Time Machine vers Mountain Lion est assez compliquée.
Je viens d'en faire l'expérience et j'ai passé plusieurs  jours à tout récupérer et à tout réinitialiser.
Maintenant tout est redevenu normal mais après bien des craintes de perdre toutes mes données archivées dans Time Machine.
GGERARD


----------



## lyrane (10 Août 2012)

Effectivement j'en ai fait l'expérience... j'ai tout perdu mais heureusement j'avais tout sauvegardé ailleurs.....J'ai mis deux jours pour trouver une solution en créant un nouveau disque de sauvegarde à partir de mon compte apple ! Même le service assistance ne m'a pas donné de solution... j'ai trouvé par moi-même... une chance !


----------



## Average Joe (18 Août 2012)

Bon, je commence à être pleinement équipé en ce qui concerne les sauvegardes en local : j'ai investi dans un disque dur externe pour Time Machine ce qui fait en tout *trois* DD externes  connectés, deux en FW 800 et un en USB. Soit : un de 500 Go avec CCC clonant le disque interne du Mac (même capacité), un de 750 Go pour délocaliser certains fichiers encombrants, tous deux en Firewire et désormais un de 2 To pour Time Machine, que j'ai donc pu réactiver (la fonction était mise sous le boisseau suite à la perte du Iomega en mars, qui n'aura duré qu'un an). La raison que j'ai d'acheter ce G Drive, acheté sur l'Apple Store et formaté d'origine en HFS+ avec _quatre_ fois la contenance du disque interne est que je prévois l'avenir : j'aimerais bien, d'ici mettons l'année prochaine, investir dans un nouveau Mac avec davantage de capacité (genre DD 1 To et SSD 256 Go) surtout si, d'ici là les problèmes de dalles tâchées des iMac est résolu&#8230;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Août 2012)

Et si tu as formaté ton 750 Go en Mac OS étendu, tu peux le sauvegarder avec TM sur ton 2 To.
Si ça t'intéresse.


----------



## alain64po (2 Septembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ta sauvegarde était donc malade, TM a détecté la maladie et procédé d'office à un reformatage de sa partition pour recommencer de zéro
> = c'est "normal".
> 
> *Et c'est pour ça que je fais des clones parallèlement à TM *: il y a parfois des gags.



Bonjour,
qu'appelles-tu faire des clones parallèlement à TM?
merci.


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2012)

C'est-à-dire que d'une part, on a Time Machine et d'un autre une partition (sur un autre disque si possible que celui de TM) où l'on clone son système. 
Ces deux méthodes de sauvegardes sont différentes et se complètent plus qu'elles ne se concurrencent.


----------



## Average Joe (3 Septembre 2012)

Pour répondre à François, j'ai effectivement déclaré le disque externe 750 Go comme étant à sauvegarder via Time Machine. Grosse et longue sauvegarde hier suite à l'incorporation d'un nouveau projet iMovie ! Les autres sont beaucoup plus courtes, je ne me suis même pas aperçu de celle de tout à l'heure (14h45).


----------



## xarou (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Petit problème pour moi : depuis 3 jours et alors que je n'ai rien fais de particulier, time machine ne semble plus trouver son chemin vers sa sauvegarde sur mon NAS.

Il passe son temps à préparer une copie de sauvegarde et à débuter une sauvegarde qu'il ne finit jamais.

Je n'ai pas encore trouvé la manipulation qui me permettrait de lui faire retrouver le droit chemin.

Je vais continuer à chercher dans les discussions du forum.

Si quelqu'un a un conseil ou un lien rapide vers le bon fil de discussion, je le remercie d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2012)

xarou a dit:


> Il passe son temps à préparer une copie de sauvegarde et à débuter une sauvegarde qu'il ne finit jamais.
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore trouvé la manipulation qui me permettrait de lui faire retrouver le droit chemin.


Bonjour,

As-tu essayé d'Entrer dans l'espace intergalactique de TM, histoire de voir si le NAS est toujours fonctionnel, et bien relié à TM ?

Si tu ne peux plus Entrer non plus, éteins le Mac et le NAS plusieurs minutes, puis rallume-les l'un après l'autre.

Si tu peux toujours Entrer dans TM, va dans ton utilitaire Console pour y faire une recherche sur le mot _backupd_ (dans Chaînes correspondantes),
et fais-nous un copier-coller des messages d'un échec (un seul échec devrait suffire si les messages sont toujours les mêmes d'une fois à l'autre).


----------



## xarou (14 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour la réponse.
Donc je me connecte à l'espace intergalactique TM. L'écran est celui de l'application telle qu'on l'ouvre lors d'une première application. Aucune sauvegarde n'apparait.

Les premiers messages d'erreurs inaugurant mon problème et se répétant sont ceux-là.

"12/09/12 15:34:17,384 com.apple.backupd: Starting standard backup
12/09/12 15:34:17,798 com.apple.backupd: Network destination already mounted at: /Volumes/Time Machine
12/09/12 15:34:33,193 com.apple.backupd: Skipping recovery backup.
12/09/12 15:34:33,194 com.apple.backupd: Backup canceled."

A l'heure actuelle, TM semble faire une nouvelle sauvegarde.

j'ai déjà éteint et rallumé sans que çà ne change rien au problème.

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

Je suis remonté dans la console et j'ai identifié le début du problème.
Les premiers messages d'erreur sont à ce moment-là :

"10/09/12 17:45:39,607 com.apple.backupd: QUICKCHECK ONLY; FILESYSTEM DIRTY
10/09/12 17:45:40,099 com.apple.backupd: Runtime corruption detected on /Volumes/Time Machine/****.sparsebundle (fsck_hfs -q termination status: 3)
10/09/12 17:45:40,230 com.apple.backupd: Network destination already mounted at: /Volumes/Time Machine
10/09/12 18:42:36,628 com.apple.backupd: Recovery backup declined by user.
10/09/12 18:42:36,727 com.apple.backupd: Backup canceled.
10/09/12 18:42:57,087 com.apple.backupd: Starting standard backup
10/09/12 18:42:57,089 com.apple.backupd: Network destination already mounted at: /Volumes/Time Machine
10/09/12 18:43:12,366 com.apple.backupd: Skipping recovery backup.
10/09/12 18:43:12,373 com.apple.backupd: Backup canceled."


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2012)

Si aucune sauvegarde n'apparaît, tu as un problème de connexion au NAS, de matériel sur le NAS, ou de validité de la sauvegarde.

Peux-tu te connecter autrement au NAS (pour les fichiers multimedia, ) ?


Tes nouveaux messages parlent de corruption de l'image-disque : le menu extra Time Machine (dans la barre des menus) te permet-il de _Vérifier les sauvegardes_ ?

Ou, via le Finder, fais un glisser-déposer de la sparsebundle (celle contenue par le NAS) vers la colonne de gauche d'Utilitaire de Disque, pour _Vérifier le Disque_ sur cette sparsebundle.


----------



## xarou (14 Septembre 2012)

Je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu entends par "se connecter autrement au Nas" ?
Je ne peux pas "vérifier les sauvegardes" dans le menu extra TM.
J'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque comme indiqué qui semble mouliner dans le vide (petit rond multicolore).
Merci de ton aide en tout cas


----------



## xarou (15 Septembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si aucune sauvegarde n'apparaît, tu as un problème de connexion au NAS, de matériel sur le NAS, ou de validité de la sauvegarde.
> 
> Peux-tu te connecter autrement au NAS (pour les fichiers multimedia, &#8230 ?
> 
> ...



Les autres programmes utilisant mon NAS (itunes par exemple) fonctionnent sans problème.
J'ai relancé la manipulation utilitaire de sauvegarde ce matin : toujours le petit disque multicolore qui tourne sans autres manifestation.

J'ai navigué dans l'interface de mon Nas qui ne me signale pas de problème particulier.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Septembre 2012)

xarou a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu entends par "se connecter autrement au Nas" ?


Tu t'es répondu tout seul =





xarou a dit:


> Les autres programmes utilisant mon NAS (itunes par exemple) fonctionnent sans problème.





Si Utilitaire de Disque ne voit pas la sparsebundle (surtout montée : cf le bouton dédié dans la barre d'outils), j'ai peur qu'elle ne soit corrompue

= ou tu possèdes le logiciel DiskWarrior (100$), et tu tentes une réparation ;
ou tu démontes la sparsebundle dans Utilitaire de Disque, et tu la mets à la Corbeille pour repartir de zéro.

Le seul faux-fuyant que je voie est un full reset de TM
= http://pondini.org/TM/A4.html


----------



## xarou (15 Septembre 2012)

Donc, je finis par avancer pas à pas.
J'ai finalement réussi à analyser le sparsebundle via l'utilitaire de disque.
Il s'affiche alors un onglet copie de sauvegarde que j'ai analysé et qui fonctionne correctement.

Plutôt rassuré, j'ai essayé d'ouvrir TM. La connexion au serveur distant se fait dans le vide avant d'afficher le message d'erreur suivant : Une erreur est survenue (code -6584).

Une idée ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2012)

Des idées là : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/code-erreur-sur-connexion-time-capsule-858682.html

Mais on n'avance pas


----------



## xarou (17 Septembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Des idées là : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/code-erreur-sur-connexion-time-capsule-858682.html
> 
> Mais on n'avance pas&#8230;



Bonsoir,

Je vais devoir te contredire : on a avancé un peu !!!
TM recommunique avec mon NAS.
J'ai réaliser une sauvegarde et les sauvegardes incrémentales ont eu lieu toute la journée.
Voilà un problème réglé.
TM n'arrive cependant pas à retrouver mes anciennes sauvegardes sur mon NAS.
J'ai une sauvegarde de ces sauvegardes. J'hésite à essayer de l'utiliser.

Merci pour les conseils.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2012)

Tu as donc recommencé tes sauvegardes de zéro ?

Alors, sers-toi du menu de TM qui s'appelle _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ (si tu es toujours en 10.7),

ou Entre dans l'espace intergalactique, et, dans la barre latérale, remonte jusqu'à _Mac_Machin_de_Untel_ (au-dessus de _Macintosh HD_).


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (22 Septembre 2012)

boudiou...je viens de passer en 10.7.5 (+MAJ Iphoto et Safari). En ethernet sur un NAS j'ai commencé la sauvegarde TM ce matin à 8H et ça tourne toujours ... qu'elle belle optimisation que voilà !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Septembre 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> boudiou...je viens de passer en 10.7.5 (+MAJ Iphoto et Safari). En ethernet sur un NAS j'ai commencé la sauvegarde TM ce matin à 8H et ça tourne toujours ...


Je te renvoie là : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/timemachine-lent-sur-mac-os-10-7-5-a-1201085.html#post12395743


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (24 Septembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je te renvoie là : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/timemachine-lent-sur-mac-os-10-7-5-a-1201085.html#post12395743



  Merci   j'ai lu sur le forum Apple qu'il y avait également des soucis avec spotlight/TM/10.7.5 ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Septembre 2012)

Merci de me le faire remarquer : les sujets ne sont nés que ce week-end, et je ne les avais pas vus

= je mets à jour dans l'autre discussion.


----------



## edz (25 Septembre 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> Merci   j'ai lu sur le forum Apple qu'il y avait également des soucis avec spotlight/TM/10.7.5 ...



Bonjour,

Il est dit dans des messages datant du 21 (je n'ai pas tout lu, en tout cas pas les plus récents) qu'Apple n'avait pas eu de retour négatif sur la 10.7.5, alors comment faire pour qu'ils en aient?

Est-ce que qqun a utilisé CCCloner en version demo pour remplacer temporairement TM?

Merci,
Edmond


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2012)

edz a dit:


> Est-ce que qqun a utilisé CCCloner en version demo pour remplacer temporairement TM?


CCC  existe en version payante pour Lion. Les versions d'avant étaient gratuites (mais le don était accepté).

Par contre, CCC (ou bien SuperDuper n'a pas la même vocation que Time Machine.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2012)

edz a dit:


> Est-ce que qqun a utilisé CCCloner en version demo pour remplacer temporairement TM?


La dernière version de CCC (3.5.1) est payante mais on dispose de 30 jours gratuits, en démo.

Cette version est "compatible" Mountain Lion.
Elle sait créer une partition supplémentaire pour cloner la partition HD Recovery, l'utilisateur a juste à l'accepter.

La version gratuite 3.4.5 se trouve toujours sur le Net.
Cette version est suffisante pour maintenir son clone à jour, une fois qu'on a fait le premier clone avec la version 3.5.1 en démo.


----------



## edz (25 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ah, c'est intéressant.  Merci Renaud31 et Sly54.
> J'ai téléchargé la 3.4.5 au cas où Apple tarderait à corriger la màj.
> J'espère que ça ne sera pas le cas...


----------



## edz (25 Septembre 2012)

Avec la désactivation de Spotlight la sauvegarde de 182 Go que je viens de lancer sur un HD externe USB "devrait" se faire en 3 heures.

Merci FrançoisMacG pour le lien. 

Edit: après 9 Go c'est passé à 2 heures.

Question: si je ne fais jamais de recherche avec Spotlight, le laisser désactivé fait gagner un peu en ressources, non?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Septembre 2012)

Tu peux le laisser désactivé : tu n'y gagneras pas grand chose.

L'important est de garder la commande de réactivation sous le coude, pour le jour où tu changeras d'avis

Sinon, tu peux aussi désactiver Spotlight avant chaque sauvegarde TM (et réactiver tout de suite après) en attendant le correctif Apple.


----------



## Average Joe (25 Septembre 2012)

Comment fait-on pour désactiver Spotlight ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Septembre 2012)

On achète l'utilitaire _Spotless_, 

ou on passe par le Terminal = http://osxdaily.com/2011/12/10/disa...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+osxdaily+(OS+X+Daily)


----------



## SteamEdge (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonjours, 
Mon frère qui a un MacBook Pro late 2008 vient d'avoir un problème avec son SSD. Obliger de passer par Recovery. Le problème c'est que lorsqu'il réinstalle ses documents sauvegardés sur TM, que se soit sur la sauvegarde de ce matin ou de la semaine dernière, ses documents les plus récents pointent sur juillet. Comment faire pour récupérer les documents récents ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2012)

SteamEdge a dit:


> Le problème c'est que lorsqu'il réinstalle ses documents sauvegardés sur TM, que se soit sur la sauvegarde de ce matin ou de la semaine dernière, ses documents les plus récents pointent sur juillet.


Il est sous Mountain Lion depuis Juillet,
et il passe par le bouton _Restaurer_ de l'espace intergalactique de TM ?

Il a Vérifié le Disque sur la partition TM ? (avec Utilitaire de Disque)


----------



## SteamEdge (27 Septembre 2012)

Ah désolé j'avais oublié de préciser. Il était sur 10.7.4 lorsque son disque a planté. Et il a essayer l'utilitaire de disque et il est OK. Et oui il passe par le restauré de time machine


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2012)

Suggère-lui de passer par la racine des sauvegardes dans l'espace intergalactique

= par _le_mac_de_moi_ (au-dessus de _Macintosh HD_, dans la barre latérale de la fenêtre de l'espace intergalactique).

En redescendant la hiérarchie, il risque fort de retrouver ses sauvegardes récentes à côté des anciennes.


----------



## SteamEdge (28 Septembre 2012)

Il l'a déjà fait. Et sur sa sauvegarde de mardi il n'y a que des fichiers qui datent de juillet pour les plus récents. Je pense qu'il a perdu toutes ses données mais pourquoi les documents les plus récents ne correspondent pas avec la date de mardi ? (Le disque TM n'est pas plein)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Septembre 2012)

TM ne fait que copier ce qu'il trouve dans le disque interne.
Alors, si le disque interne est malade, on peut s'attendre à des gags sur les sauvegardes

= une indexation Spotlight mal en point, un répertoire de guingois, ou d'autres phénomènes ont pu empêcher TM de copier les nouvelles versions des fichiers.

D'où l'habitude des plus prudents d'entre nous de doubler TM d'un autre type de sauvegarde : clone, DVD, cloud, &#8230;


Seule façon que je voie de récupérer les données non sauvegardées (ou une partie de ces données) : lancer un utilitaire comme DiskWarrior ou DataRescue sur le disque malade (s'il a été restitué à son propriétaire lors de l'échange).


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (28 Septembre 2012)

pour revenir sur le pb de la MAJ 10.7.5 et les grosses lenteurs...je précise que lindexation de la sauvegarde dure également très très longtemps ...   vraiment pas terrible cette MAJ !


----------



## solcarlus (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai 2e sauvegarde de tout mon imac à faire en vue du changement de DD interne. Je veux être prudent et faire une seconde sauvegarde.
Le disque est plein à 88%, soit 880 GO.
Je mets un nouveau disque de 1TO pour TM (en fait 991 GO de libre, je sais pas où sont les Go manquants).
Après un long calcul il me dit que le disque TM est trop petit, qu'il a besoin de 1,02 To.
Comment ça se fait, alors que j'ai mon 1ere disque dur de sauvegarde, de 1To également, qui lui ne pose pas de problème ?

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

TM exige d'avoir 20% d'espace disponible en plus des données qu'elle doit sauvegarder pour accepter de sauvegarder : elle doit y faire sa petite bistouille. 
C'est incontournable. 


Je ferais un clone : les 880 Go de données rentreront sans souci dans 991 Go,
et il est plus prudent d'avoir deux types différents de sauvegarde (si l'application TM a un bug, les deux sauvegardes TM seront buggées ; idem pour un cloneur).

L'autre façon de faire est de restaurer la dernière sauvegarde de TM sur le disque de 991 Go (avec l'utilitaire dédié, dans la Recovery HD des Lions ou le DVD des Leopards) : 
ce sera un clone presque parfait (manqueront caches, index Spotlight et autres broutilles, c'est tout).


----------



## solcarlus (19 Octobre 2012)

merci


----------



## ronparchita (29 Octobre 2012)

2 Clic sur ma TC dans Finder, un dossier TC et un dossier Ronparchita ouvert parce que je prevoyais d'en ouvrir un second et avoir les docs stockés étanches. 
iMac de Ronparchita sparsebundle; info; 610.08 Go sur 2To
1 ctrl clic, afficher le contenu donne les fichiers habituels dont le Bands de 610 Go

Icone deTM dans la barre de menu + Alt, j'ai vérifié. 

Parcourir d'autres sauvegardes : il n'y a que celle-là

Entrée dans Time Machine : connexion à Volume de sauvegarde : 

Impossible d&#8217;achever l&#8217;opération.
Une erreur est survenue (code -6584).

Le lancement par l'icone du dock donne le même resultat

J'ai passé le dossier sparsebundle à la moulinette de utilitaire de disque sans qu'il apparaisse un pb, 


Et avec Time Tracker :

The file &#8220;iMac de Ronparchita.sparsebundle&#8221; couldn&#8217;t be opened.

Il y a plus d'une semaine j'ai raccordé mon nouveau mac à la TC via utilitaire de migration.

Ca a marché impec mais je me suis rendu compte qu'il y avait deux partitions sur le HD et je n'ai pas besoin de deux partitions.

J'ai reformaté le disque dur et réimporté de TM  mais arrivé à la derniere minute qui a duré plus d'une heure, le temps est remonté à 6 puis 7 puis 15.

J'ai recommencé deux fois. Sans succes, n'ayant jamais pu compléter la descente.

J'ai relié les deux mac avec un cable fireWire et tenté 3 fois sans parvenir non plus a compléter le transfert.

En reboutant l'ordi, j'ai trouvé dans la session de l'admin que je n'ai pu baptiser du même nom que l'ancien, mon prenom comporte un tiret et l'ordi a refusé de l'enregistrer, un dossier sur lequel j'ai 2clics et ça s'est installé tout seul, mais pas completement. A l'appel, certains fichiers n'etaient pas présents. Ca fait une semaine que j'epluche Pondini, je viens de tomber sur ce fil et de lire 30 pages, je ne sais plus quoi faire, et j'aimerai bien recouvrer mes sauvegardes. 

J'ai lancé une sauvegarde pour voir si ça s'inserrerait dans les sauvegardes precedentes mais ça m'a créé une sauvegarde entiere et pas d'avantage d'accès aux precedentes. Je l'ai d'ailleurs effacée.


Que puis-je faire ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Octobre 2012)

Pour l'erreur -6584, je te renvoie là : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/code-erreur-sur-connexion-time-capsule-858682.html


Mais le fait que le nouveau Mac refuse la migration fire-wire me fait penser à un problème sur ce Mac : je ferais un Apple Hardware Test, et je réinstallerais après reformatage.

En désespoir de cause, je restaurerais le contenu de la Capsule sur un disque externe vierge, à partir d'un autre Mac (avec l'utilitaire dédié : dans le DVD jusque 10.6, dans Recovery HD ensuite).
Attention, l'utilitaire à utiliser doit être celui du Système qui a servi aux dernières sauvegardes.
Mais ça me permettrait au moins de récupérer les données écrites dans la Capsule, 
que ce soit pour tenter à nouveau une migration en filaire, ou pour piocher à la main dans cette nouvelle sauvegarde. 
Si la Capsule est toujours bien saine


----------



## ronparchita (30 Octobre 2012)

J'ai un probleme bizarre, mon texte n'a plus les retours à la ligne.....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Octobre 2012)

Les fichiers incriminés sont dans la Corbeille du volume appelé _Copies de sauvegarde Time machine_ (et pas dans celle de ton Mac)
= il suffirait peut-être de vider la Corbeille du Mac (quand la sparsebundle de la Capsule est montée) pour les voir disparaître.


Le sujet que je t'ai pointé parle de sauvegarder le contenu de la sauvegarde TM sur un disque externe (avec Utilitaire Airport 5.6, semble-t-il),

mais je te parlais dans mon message précédent de restaurer la dernière sauvegarde avec l'utilitaire dédié dans ta partition Recovery HD Lion (ou celui d'un autre Lion)
mais pas du tout avec celui d'un 10.8 !


Utilitaire de Disque et Finder ne parviennent pas à monter la sparsebundle de ta Capsule ?
(le bouton _Monter_ d'Utilitaire de Disque, le double clic dans la barre latérale du Finder)
= en montant la sparsebundle, tu pourrais la parcourir, et lire les Informations (Cmd+i) de ta dernière date de sauvegarde pour connaître la taille des données que l'utilitaire va restaurer en y sélectionnant cette date : ça devrait faire moins de 500 Go.


----------



## ronparchita (31 Octobre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Utilitaire de Disque et Finder ne parviennent pas à monter la sparsebundle de ta Capsule ?
> (le bouton _Monter_ d'Utilitaire de Disque, le double clic dans la barre latérale du Finder)
> = en montant la sparsebundle, tu pourrais la parcourir, et lire les Informations (Cmd+i) de ta dernière date de sauvegarde pour connaître la taille des données que l'utilitaire va restaurer en y sélectionnant cette date : ça devrait faire moins de 500 Go.



  Je vais te dire ce que je vois et comment, tu sauras mieux interpreter que moi. Si dans Finder je 2clic sur la TC, dans la colone a droite je vois l'icone de la TC et dessous le bouton se connecter etdessous encore le dossier TC et le dossier Ronparchita (que j'ai créé en vue d'ajouter un autre utilisateur séparé). Apres me connecter dans la colonne a droite je vois un dossier iMac de Ronparchita.sparsebundle Quand je lance utilitaire de disque, il met un certain temps et m'affiche à gauche mon HD et dessous, sous la barre, iMac de Ronparchita.sparsebundle et dessous légèrement en retrait, grisé icone disk2s1 et dessous icone copies de sauvegarde Time machine Si je selectionne cette copie, dans la barre d'outil d'utilitaire l'icone bleue démonter est activée  Si je reprend le finder A droite du fichier sparsebundle j'ai l'icone d'un HD et dessous Nom : iMac de Ronparchita.sparsebundle Type : image disque SparseBundle Taille 610.08 Go Création : le jeudi 19 janvier 2012 Modification : aujourd'hui heure de maintenant Derniere ouverture : aujourd'hui heure de maintenant  Si je ctrl-clic sur SparseBundle, afficher le contenu du paquet, j'ai dans une nouvelle fenêtre une liste avec  bands com.apple.TimeMachine.MachineID.bckup com.apple.TimeMachine.MachineID.plist com.apple.TimeMachine.Results.plist com.apple.TimeMachine.SnapshotHistory.plist Info.bckup Info.plist token  si je fais cmd+i  sur mon dossier SparseBundle ça me dit a peu près les infos situee sous la grosse icone du HD citée plus avant.  Je ne trouve pas l'affichage des backup avec les dates et les heures Et je n'arrive pas a me connecter à ma TC dans l'ambiance starwars  Je peux verifier l'image avec utilitaire de disque ou Diskwarior mais je ne peux rien voir de cette image. Est-ce que accessoirement quelqu'un pourrait me dire pourquoi, alors que dans mon texte tapé dans cette fenêtre il y a des retours a la ligne et un petit effort de presentation, mes messages sont publiés sous forme de bloc ? D'avance merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Octobre 2012)

Les dates devraient se trouver dans le dossier _copies de sauvegarde Time machine_.


Tenter de restaurer la dernière date aiderait à avancer : en cas de succès, on pourrait se dire que la sparsebundle n'est pas corrompue.

Mais c'est peut-être juste un problème de connexion à la Capsule ?


Content de savoir que la présentation indigeste de tes messages n'est pas de ton fait.
Gag lié à ton problème avec TM ??


----------



## olikatie (31 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
Hier j'ai reçu en retour mon iMac suite au changement de disque dur Seagate. J'ai fait la restauration de Time Machine durant la nuit (j'ai des tonnes de photos et de musique) et ce matin, tout est de retour à l'écran mais c'est lent (alors que j'ai profité d'amener mon iMac pour doubler la RAM, de 8GB à 16GB); les vignettes d'Aperture sont noires (à part les 10 premiers évenements), iPhoto met un temps fou à s'ouvrir; je n'ai pas pu attendre la fin car j'ai du partir au taf.
Est-ce un problème qui apparaît souvent après une restauration complète avec Time Machine? 
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 n'y aurait-il pas un indexation Spotlight en cours ?

Si oui il est normal que l'ordi soit lent, et ce pour la durée de l'indexation (plusieurs heures).

(cliquer sur Spotlight dans la barre de menu pour voir...)


----------



## olikatie (31 Octobre 2012)

merci pour ta réponse 

étant donné que j'ai arrêté mon iMac avant de partir au taf ce matin, est-ce que cette indexation Spotlight va reprendre dès que je l'allume? Est-ce que je peux faire quelque chose ou simplement patienter?

Par ailleurs, après une restauration complète, faut-il réinitialiser la mémoire PRAM ou réparer les permissions, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2012)

Oui l'indexation va reprendre, et il faut être patient : laisser faire.

Une fois qu'elle sera terminée, on peut réparer les permissions.

Pour la PRAM je ne sais pas...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Octobre 2012)

Je désactiverais aussi Time Machine, le temps que l'indexation Spotlight se fasse et que les permissions soient réparées : TM et Spotlight utilisent les mêmes processus

La restauration d'une sauvegarde TM ne recopie pas l'index Spotlight, ni les divers Caches : le système patine donc un peu au début de l'utilisation de cette restauration.


----------



## ronparchita (31 Octobre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Les dates devraient se trouver dans le dossier _copies de sauvegarde Time machine_.


Les dates qui apparaissent sont dans un dossier Bands que je vois quand je ctrl+clic sur le dossier sparseBundle, voir le contenu du paquet, il y a une liste d'executables Unix




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tenter de restaurer la dernière date aiderait à avancer : en cas de succès, on pourrait se dire que la sparsebundle n'est pas corrompue.



Tu veux dire lancer HD recovery et choisir si elle s'affiche, la date la plus recente.
J'ai peut-etre interet à faire une sauvegarde de mon HD avant.
S'il n'y a pas moyen à partir de la TC, je pourrai toujours reimporter du disque externe.
Ca veut dire qu'il faut que je formate le HD puis que je tente l'instal à partir de la TC ou du clone. Ca veut dire aussi que je vais etre à nouveau obligé de rerentrer tous mes code d'utilisation pour les logiciel pas Apple ?



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mais c'est peut-être juste un problème de connexion à la Capsule ?


Quand j'amene le dossier Bundle et que je lance la reparation de ce qui vient dessous : sauvegardes time capsule, j'obtient :
Vérifier et réparer le volume « Copies de sauvegarde Time machine »
Vérification du système de fichiersVérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
Détection dun volume sensible à la casse.
Vérification du fichier de blocs en excès.
Vérification du fichier de catalogue.
Vérification des fichiers à liens multiples.
Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
Vérification du fichier des attributs étendus.
Vérification des répertoires à liens multiples.
Vérification bitmap du volume.
Vérification des informations du volume.
Le volume Copies de sauvegarde Time machine semble être en bon état.
Réparation du volume terminée.Mise à jour des partitions de prise en charge du démarrage pour le volume, comme requis.

J'ai une connexion via CPL et via WiFi. S'il y avait un probleme de connection, la reparation ne pourrait pas se faire ou si ?
Tu parles peut-être d'un probleme autre que materiel ?




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Content de savoir que la présentation indigeste de tes messages n'est pas de ton fait.
> Gag lié à ton problème avec TM ??



Je suis gêné, tu ne peux pas imaginer.
J'ai lancé un sujet pour savoir ce qu'il fallait faire car Google m'a laissé tomber, et mon message est sorti impec !

Il y a peut-etre un bug qui saute de la TC au forum....

Je vais sauvegarder mon disque MTLION


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Octobre 2012)

Nous avons du mal à nous comprendre  :

- les dates sont à rechercher par une navigation dans le Finder, par double clics successifs (et pas dans les bands !)

-  c'est sur ton nouveau disque externe de 500 Go que je te suggère de restaurer avec l'utilitaire de Recovery HD (et pas sur ton disque interne !)

- la connexion, c'est celle qui est paramétrée par l'Utilitaire Airport (j'aurais peut-être dû parler d'accès) comme dans https://support.apple.com/kb/HT1170?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## olikatie (1 Novembre 2012)

Rebonjour,

Je reviens sur mon problème après mon changement de disque dur Seagate.

Presque tout fonctionne mais au ralenti (le comble après le doublement de RAM) et gros soucis avec Aperture et iPhoto. 

Pour Aperture, j'ai pu remettre toutes les vignettes (en sélectionnant projet après projet) mais impossible de regarder une vidéo (pour la plupart filmées avec des iPhones). Les vignettes de ces dernières sont noires pour la plupart.

iPhoto n'arrive pas à mettre à jour les vignettes à son ouverture, la progression se bloque après une bonne heure à moins de 50% et stagne pendant des heures. J'ai cliqué sur "Terminer plus tard" et le résultat au bout d'un moment est le suivant:





Et le disque dur fait du bruit; j'ai essayé de réparer la biblihotèque mais sans succès. 
Et je tiens énormément à ces fichiers!

Pensez-vous que ce serait un problème avec le nouveau disque dur ou la RAM?

Merci infiniment pour votre aide.

Olivier


----------



## ronparchita (1 Novembre 2012)

olikatie a dit:


> Et je tiens énormément à ces fichiers!
> Pensez-vous que ce serait un problème avec le nouveau disque dur ou la RAM?



Bonjour,
Si ça fait du bruit, ce n'est pas la ram 

Si tu as une sauvegarde TimeMachine, et que tu ne perdes pas le contact avec, comme moi, tu n'as pas de soucis à te faire, tes docs ne sont pas perdus.

Pour savoir si ton HD a des difficultés physiques, peut-être trouveras tu sur le net un logiciel pour le vérifier. J'ai techtool pro qui teste physiquement, il y a peut-etre d'autres logiciels qui font ça aussi tres bien. Vois par exemple si osx facile en parle, ou un forum ( http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=283304 par exemple qui cite aussi diskwarior) ou Google.

Si ton disque dur est en mauvaise santé physique, soit sans pitié, sinon, peut-être qu'une solution serait un formatage et une reinstall a partir de TM. A voir ce qu'en disent les autres....


----------



## olikatie (1 Novembre 2012)

merci énormément pour ta réponse.

je viens de téléphoner avec l'Apple reseller qui ont fait le changement de disque dur et ils me conseillent de faire un clean install et de remettre les fichiers un à un avec TM...


----------



## big41 (1 Novembre 2012)

olikatie a dit:


> merci énormément pour ta réponse.
> 
> je viens de téléphoner avec l'Apple reseller qui ont fait le changement de disque dur et ils me conseillent de faire un clean install et de remettre les fichiers un à un avec TM...


Oui mais si le disque dur est secoué ça va rien changer 
C'est quand même étonnant qu'un HDD tout neuf soit déjà mort ?


----------



## ronparchita (1 Novembre 2012)

olikatie a dit:


> je viens de téléphoner avec l'Apple reseller qui ont fait le changement de disque dur et ils me conseillent de faire un clean install et de remettre les fichiers un à un avec TM...



C'est le genre de reponse dont je ne sais quoi penser. Mon HD a 111 Go d'utilisés ce qui correspond à, selon utilitaire de disque, 634 000 fichiers.

J'imagine très bien que quelqu'un puisse le faire un par un.
Je ne m'imagine pas le conseiller à quelqu'un. Il me semble (mais je peux me tromper) que ce serait le prendre pour un demeuré.

A la réflexion, une reinstallation, quand trop de choses vont mal, c'est une bonne idée.
Mais je me demande pourquoi il a conseillé de ramener les fichiers manuellement. Est-ce qu'il n'est pas possible de tout RE-importer de la TimeCapsule comme on fait d'habitude ?

Si c'etait le cas, ça expliquerait pourquoi je suis en rade, et ça m'interesse 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Nous avons du mal à nous comprendre  :



Et reciproquement 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> - les dates sont à rechercher par une navigation dans le Finder, par double clics successifs (et pas dans les bands !)



Je suis bien d'accord, j'ai essayé moult fois mais ne parviens pas à trouver la liste des backups datés comme il apparait normalement quand ça marche.




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> -  c'est sur ton nouveau disque externe de 500 Go que je te suggère de restaurer avec l'utilitaire de Recovery HD (et pas sur ton disque interne !)



Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'installer OSX sur mon disque externe puis effectuer la restauration sur ce disque à partir de Time Machine ?




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> - la connexion, c'est celle qui est paramétrée par l'Utilitaire Airport (j'aurais peut-être dû parler d'accès) comme dans https://support.apple.com/kb/HT1170?viewlocale=fr_FR



Merci, j'y suis allé, j'ai effacé le disque de sauvegarde que j'avais prevu pour le deuxieme utilisateur. Puis j'ai changé le nom du mien. J'ai essayé ensuite de m'y connecter, mais que ce soit par le finder ou par l'icone du dock je n'ai plus rien


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Novembre 2012)

olikatie a dit:


> je viens de téléphoner avec l'Apple reseller qui ont fait le changement de disque dur et ils me conseillent de faire un clean install et de remettre les fichiers un à un avec TM...[/COLOR]


Logique : ton ancien disque interne était corrompu, et Time Machine l'a sauvegardé en l'état 
= restaurer les fichiers à la main permettra de faire le tri.

Pour restaurer les fichiers, on peut choisir des dossiers : ça va quand même plus vite.


Ce serait plus facile si tu restaurais une des dates de sauvegarde sur un disque externe : là, tu pourrais faire des glisser-déposer comme avec un clone, au lieu de passer par le bouton _Restaurer_ de l'espace intergalactique de TM.

Tu peux choisir la dernière date de sauvegarde, mais il y aura des fichiers corrompus : peut-être des données perso, peut-être des fichiers du système. :hein:


Ou tu peux restaurer une ancienne date de sauvegarde (= d'avant le début de la fin de l'ancien disque interne) sur ton nouveau disque interne, 
puis restaurer les données sauvegardées dans les dates ultérieures par TM (ou par l'espace intergalactique, ou par la restauration sur un disque externe).




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------




ronparchita a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord, j'ai essayé moult fois mais ne parviens pas à trouver la liste des backups datés comme il apparait normalement quand ça marche.


Ça sent pas bon&#8230;



ronparchita a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'installer OSX sur mon disque externe puis effectuer la restauration sur ce disque à partir de Time Machine ?


La restauration restaure aussi le système dans sa dernière version : pas besoin d'installer d'abord.



ronparchita a dit:


> Merci, j'y suis allé, j'ai effacé le disque de sauvegarde que j'avais prevu pour le deuxieme utilisateur. Puis j'ai changé le nom du mien. J'ai essayé ensuite de m'y connecter, mais que ce soit par le finder ou par l'icone du dock je n'ai plus rien


Tu parlais d'un dossier, tu parles maintenant d'un disque pour un second utilisateur,
alors que TM crée toute seule ce dont elle a besoin : un second sparsebundle pour un second Mac sur la même Capsule.

Si tu as renommé la sparsebundle, il te faut reparamétrer les Préférences Système de TM (_Choisir un disque_).
Si tu as changé le nom de la Capsule, il te faut aller dans Utilitaire Airport, non ?


----------



## ronparchita (1 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça sent pas bon&#8230;



Ca me preoccupe, en effet 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La restauration restaure aussi le système dans sa dernière version : pas besoin d'installer d'abord.



C'est une bonne nouvelle, maintenant reste à savoir si elle va me servir pour ce problème



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu parlais d'un dossier, tu parles maintenant d'un disque pour un second utilisateur,
> alors que TM crée toute seule ce dont elle a besoin : un second sparsebundle pour un second Mac sur la même Capsule.



Il n'y a qu'une TimeCapsule. J'ai voulu que nous soyons deux à pouvoir l'utiliser mais que les sauvegardes de chaque utilisateur soit confidentielles par rapport à l'autre. Quand la question s'est posée il y a un an et plus, il etait alors possible de creer via l'utilitaire AirPort sur le disque de la TC deux dossiers avec un nom respectif et un mdp respectif aussi, ce que j'ai partiellement fait. Mon dossier etait à mon nom avec mon mdp, l'autre dossier etait créé mais pas activé.

Au bout du lien que tu m'as donné, https://support.apple.com/kb/HT1170?viewlocale=fr_FR il y avait un lien qui expliquait qu'en rebaptisant son dossier, ça pouvait débloquer des choses, je l'ai fait, pour voir.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si tu as changé le nom de la Capsule, il te faut aller dans Utilitaire Airport, non ?


La capsule dans le finder a un nom, le disque en a un, puis chaque utilisateur créé a le sien. 
J'ai supprimé l'autre utilisateur, et modifié mon nom. Effectivement c'est via Utilitaire Airport que ça se passe.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si tu as renommé la sparsebundle, il te faut reparamétrer les Préférences Système de TM (_Choisir un disque_).


Tout a fait, j'ai effacé le fichier TimeCapsule.Plist dans les pref de la bibliothèque puis via  pref Systeme, TimeMachine, changé le disque.

Avant via le finder, j'arrivais à un dossier Ronparchita.sparseBundle qui ne comportait pas le dossier des Backup, maintenant le dossier NouveauRonparchita ne contient plus rien.

Mes espoirs d'arriver à rétablir le contact avec mes sauvegardes vacillent 

Edité

J'ai rebaptisé mon disque de son ancien nom et j'ai retrouvé mon SparceBundle inutile ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2012)

ronparchita a dit:


> il etait alors possible de creer via l'utilitaire AirPort sur le disque de la TC deux dossiers avec un nom respectif et un mdp respectif aussi, ce que j'ai partiellement fait. Mon dossier etait à mon nom avec mon mdp, l'autre dossier etait créé mais pas activé.


Le mdp de ton dossier est bien enregistré dans le trousseau de ton nouveau système ?




ronparchita a dit:


> j'ai retrouvé mon SparceBundle inutile ...


Inutile tant que tu n'auras pas tenté de le restaurer sur ton DDE


----------



## ronparchita (2 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le mdp de ton dossier est bien enregistré dans le trousseau de ton nouveau système ?


  Oui   





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Inutile tant que tu n'auras pas tenté de le restaurer sur ton DDE


  C'est fait, la réponse est : Aucune sauvegarde du Systeme OSX détectée  Dommage, elle y est, mais apparemment le lien est rompu et je ne trouve pas d'indication sur le moyen de le retablir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------

Dans le Finder, j'ai la TC, 2clics me donnent la possibilité de me connecter. 2 clics sur le nom de mes sauvegardes font apparaitre iMac de Ronparchita.sparsebundle. 2 clics ne font pas apparaitre les backups, ça bouge mais rien ne suit. 1 ctrl+clic sur ce dossier sparsebundle puis  afficher le contenu donne ça :  bands com.apple.TimeMachine.MachineID.bckup com.apple.TimeMachine.MachineID.plist com.apple.TimeMachine.Results.plist com.apple.TimeMachine.SnapshotHistory.plist Info.bckup Info.plist token  Y a-t-il une possibilité qu'un fichier .plist bloque l'accés à ces backups ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h53 ----------

A nouveau ce probleme de mise en page !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h55 ----------

J'espere que ça va respecter la mise en page et les sauts de lignes ....  Je suis allé là : http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/answers/how-to-monitor-your-macs-time-machine-backups-with-terminal  J'ai ouvert le terminal et fait un copié collé  Ca me donne :   [iMac-de-Ronparchita:~] Ronparchita% defaults read /private/var/db/.TimeMachine.Results BACKUP_COMPLETED_DATE  2012-10-24 17:05:36 +0000 [iMac-de-Ronparchita:~] Ronparchita%   Le terminal peut lire dans la TimeCapsule ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2012)

ronparchita a dit:


> C'est fait, la réponse est : Aucune sauvegarde du Systeme OSX détectée  Dommage, elle y est, mais apparemment le lien est rompu et je ne trouve pas d'indication sur le moyen de le retablir.


À part Utilitaire de Disque et DiskWarrior, je ne vois rien à te suggérer 



Avec le Terminal, tu peux essayer de récupérer les données de ta dernière sauvegarde  :

- formate ton nouveau disque externe de 500 Go en Mac OS étendu journalisé et schéma GUID ;

- dans Préférences Système > Économies d'énergie, choisis pour la mise en veille du disque : _Jamais_ ;

- fais un glisser-déposer du dossier _Copies de sauvegarde_ dans la fenêtre du Terminal, et copie le chemin qui s'affiche ;

- dans le Terminal, tape ensuite : 
	
	



```
sudo ditto --noacl [I]chemin_de_Copies_de_sauvegarde[/I]/2012-10-24-170536 /Volumes/[I]nom_du_disque_externe_500Go[/I]
```
où les mots en italique seront les tiens (les premiers seront obtenus par un coller du copier précédent, les seconds s'affichent sur ton Bureau),
tape ton mot de passe admin à l'invite (il ne s'affichera pas à l'écran : valide seulement),

et fais une prière : si ça marche, ça va prendre la nuit.


----------



## ronparchita (4 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> À part Utilitaire de Disque et DiskWarrior, je ne vois rien à te suggérer



Bonjour,
DiskWarior ne parvient pas pour cause de manque de memoire a reconstruire le "directory".
Sur le graphique j'ai l'info selon laquelle "Directory graph for "Copies de sauvegarde de Time machine" created on 03/11/2012 etc
4 473 370 of 9 646 172 items are out of order (46%).
Cet iMac 24" 2,66 GHz de 2009 avec 4 Go de RAM sous MTLion n'est pas plus capable que le precedent 2,33 de 2006 avec 3 Go de Ram sous Lion.
Je vais passer à 8 Go
A ce propos, j'aimerai bien savoir si la DDR3 1333 MHz est compatible, celle déclarée telle est la 1066 MHz.




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Avec le Terminal, tu peux essayer de récupérer les données de ta dernière sauvegarde  :



L'interet de mes sauvegardes etalées dans le temps est de pouvoir recupérer des documents à un certain état de modification avant que des choix posterieurs à cet état aient été engagés.
Ne plus pouvoir retrouver ces documents est un probleme ennuyeux
J'ai fait un clone du disque de l'ancien ordi.
Sur le nouveau je suis passé à MT Lion et j'ai continué à travailler apres avoir récupéré en partie (aucune de mes trois ou quatre tentatives n'a pu etre menée à bien) ce qu'il y avait sur l'ancien ordi avec un cable FireWire et en mode target

J'ai aussi l'impression que MT Lion est lourd. Il faut près d'une minute sinon plus apres avoir lancé utilitaire de disque pour voir mes disques. Je me demande s'il ne serait pas bien venu de reinstaller MT Lion apres avoir cloné mon disque dur et recupérer ensuite de ce clone uniquement ce qui n'est pas MT Lion

Quand j'en saurai d'avantage sur la compatibilité des Ram avec mon ordi, je la porterai à 8 Go, j'espere que ce sera assez pour remettre mon directory en ordre. Je ne sais pas si ce sera suffisant pour récupérer l'usage de mes sauvegardes...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2012)

De plus en plus d'indices me font penser que ta sauvegarde est irrémédiablement corrompue.

Je m'inquiète aussi de la santé de ton iMac Early 2009 (son Utilitaire de Disque qui rame) : as-tu fait un Apple Hardware Test avec son DVD d'origine ?

Pour la RAM, Apple parle de 8 Go : http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1423#2
MacTracker t'en dira peut-être plus ?


----------



## ronparchita (4 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> De plus en plus d'indices me font penser que ta sauvegarde est irrémédiablement corrompue.


Ca me soucie. Avec DiskWarior, les fichiers ont été vérifiés, reste leur organisation. Lorsque j'aurai la memeoire suffisante, j'arriverai peut-etre à mettre de l'ordre, suffisamment pour ne pas tout perdre. J'ai lu que la maniere dont sont stockées les infos est tributaire de nombreux liens. Si l'un se rompt à la tete de l'edifice, c'est beaucoup de possibilité de récupération qui s'evanouissent.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je m'inquiète aussi de la santé de ton iMac Early 2009 (son Utilitaire de Disque qui rame) : as-tu fait un Apple Hardware Test avec son DVD d'origine ?



Le vendeur m'a fourni la facture mais pas le cd d'intallation ce qui est bien dommage, il l'a perdu, le recherche mais je reste sans nouvelle. Si je connaissais quelqu'un dans le quartier qui ait le même ordi, je lui emprunterais.

J'ai lancé TechtoolPro qui a fait tous les test mais n'a rien relevé d'anormal.

Je ne sais pas si ça joue sur la vitesse de iDisque, mais j'ai un HD externe connecté en USB2 avec deux partitions et la session sur la timeCapsule



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour la RAM, Apple parle de 8 Go : http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1423#2
> MacTracker t'en dira peut-être plus ?



Merci pour le lien et pour m'avoir fait penser à Mactracker. Je me suis dit qu'il y a peu, des portables ont démontré qu'ils pouvaient gérer des cartes RAM plus rapide que celles que'Apple installe, j'aurais été ravi s'il en avait ete de même pour mon iMac.
Dans tout ce que j'ai trouvé à lire, rien n'en fait mention, il faudrait pouvoir tester, mais là, c'est pas si simple car il faut trouver quelqu'un qui en a à vendre et qui accepte....


----------



## awa (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, il y a six mois, mon Imac 27 étant sous Lion, Time Machine a commencé à refuser les sauvegardes sur ma Time Capsule 2To.
Pensant à des fichiers corrompus, j'ai reformaté le disque de la Capsule et les sauvegardes ont repris leur cours, sans problème pendant plusieurs semaines.  Puis le problème est revenu, avec toujours le même message  :

"*Time Machine na pas pu terminer la sauvegarde sur «*Time Capsule*»*.
Limage disque de sauvegarde «*/Volumes/Time Capsule AW/iMac-27.sparsebundle*» est déjà utilisée."

J'ai déconnecté Time Machine.

Je suis passé sous Mountain Lion il y a trois semaines.  J'ai redémarré Time Machine et les sauvegardes ont repris leur cours tranquillement.  Je pensais donc à un bug sous Lion.  

Mais patatras, le même problème est revenu hier avec toujours ce même message et je m'arrache les cheveux.
Avez-vous une idée de ce que cela pourrait être ?  

La capsule est loin d'être pleine 1,2 To dispo sur 2To) et a priori parfaitement opérationnelle.

Merci de votre aide !
Arno


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Novembre 2012)

Il y a une fil unique pour Time Machine là, je pense qu'un modo te remettra dans celui-ci sous peu.

Done&#8230;


----------



## ronparchita (6 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> De plus en plus d'indices me font penser que ta sauvegarde est irrémédiablement corrompue.


J'ai fait une recherche sur cette affaire de manque de mémoire pour DW, il semble bien que ça n'annonce rien de bon quant au disque dans la TC
Si je demarre sur le disk, ça ne sert à rien car DW ne voit pas la TC
Je relance le rebuid chaque fois qu'il s'arrete et j'ai eu la surprise de voir que le disque de la TC maigri, j'etais à 610 Go, il est descendu à moins de 500 ! Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je m'inquiète aussi de la santé de ton iMac Early 2009 (son Utilitaire de Disque qui rame) : as-tu fait un Apple Hardware Test avec son DVD d'origine ?


Comme je te l'ai dit, le vendeur ne me l'a pas donné avec l'appareil.
Est-ce que l'analyse de Techtool pro est credible ou non ?
Est-ce que le disque d'install qui vient avec l'ordi est plus performant ?
Normalement cet ordi a été commercialisé avec Snow. Maintenant que je suis sur MT Lion, est-ce que le Hardware test fonctionnerait quand même ?
Il y a un utilitaire qui dit ce qui se passe quand on lance une commande, j'essaierai de comprendre quand je lance utilitaire de disque qui rame toujours même après une clean install de MT LION

Edité

Ce ne sera pas nécessaire, lorsque la connection à la TC est annulée, utilitaire de disque s'ouvre en 1/10 de seconde



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour la RAM, Apple parle de 8 Go : http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1423#2
> MacTracker t'en dira peut-être plus ?



Je suis allé rue Montgallet et j'en suis encore tout songeur. J'avais fait des recherches pour savoir ce qui allait et ce qui n'allait pas, ce qui semblait très, plus que très, archi précis. La chinoise m'a donné des 4 Go SO-DIMM DDR3 1066, m'a dit que ça irait sur Mac, ce sont des TRANSCEND, et surprise, ça va !
DW trouve encore qu'il n'y en a pas assez !

Je crains vraiment de devoir reformater le disque de la TC


----------



## solcarlus (7 Novembre 2012)

bonjour

je vais récupérer mon imac suite au programme de changement de DD. Le SAV m'a réinstallé OSX 10.6, à savoir la version d'origine, celle de mes DVD.
Je lui avais donné un système sous mountain lion.

Dois-je réinstaller ML avant de restaurer ma sauvegarde TM ?
Si oui, comment faire vu que je n'ai pas de DVD (acheté sur l'App store)

Ou alors puis-je restaurer ma sauvegarde TM Mountain Lion directement depuis un OSX 10.6 ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 je crois que pour pouvoir restaurer directement depuis Time Machine, il faudrait que l'ordi ait une partition Recovery HD, ce qui ne sera pas le cas.

Une solution possible est :

- mettre à jour SL jusqu'en 10.6.8 si pas déjà fait (mise à jour combo chez Apple)

- télécharger ML qui sera disponible gratuitement sur l'Appstore (liste "Achats")

- éventuellement en profiter pour faire une clé USB de ML

- l'installer

- utiliser la sauvegarde TM soit à la fin de l'installation, soit plus tard par Assistant de migration.
(suite à des déboires, je préfère la deuxième solution)


----------



## solcarlus (7 Novembre 2012)

merci, je vais m'y atteler tout de suite


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> je crois que pour pouvoir restaurer directement depuis Time Machine, il faudrait que l'ordi ait une partition Recovery HD, ce qui ne sera pas le cas.


Effectivement, on ne doit restaurer qu'avec le Système qui a écrit la sauvegarde : Mountain Lion pour une sauvegarde Mountain Lion

= se servir de l'utilitaire de restauration d'un système antérieur mène à des kernel panics,
et la migration n'est possible que vers le haut (on peut migrer une archive 10.6 ou 10.7 sur un système 10.8, mais pas une sauvegarde 10.8 sur un système 10.6 ou 10.7).

D'où l'utilité sous 10.8 de sauvegarder la partition Recovery HD sur un périphérique externe usb ou FW : la restauration de la sauvegarde TM est alors simplissime.


----------



## jerdopler (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

j'ai une petite question:
j'ai changé mon disque dur interne pour un SSD. Lors de l'installation (de 10.8.2 sur ce disque) j'ai utilisé les données de l'ancien disque (mécanique) avec l'assistant migration proposé au démarrage de 10.8.2.
J'ai nommé le volume Macintosh SSD et l'ancien s'appelait Macintosh HD.
Je voudrais poursuivre les sauvegardes Time Machine que je faisais (avec l'ancien disque) avec le nouveau. 
Pensez vous que cela va poser problème sachant que le nom de l'ordinateur est toujours le même et les réglages identiques car importés avec l'assistant migration ?







Ce message apparait après avoir connecté et choisit le disque de sauvegarde Time Machine habituel. Est ce bon signe ?

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## ronparchita (16 Novembre 2012)

jerdopler a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pensez vous que cela va poser problème
> 
> ...



Ce que je pense et qui n'engage que moi, c'est que Time Machine c'est fait pour ça, donc "normalement" ça va marcher, même si actuellement tu ne vois pas trace de tes precedentes sauvegardes sur la copie d'ecran que tu as jointe à ton message.

Sur une page d'Apple, il est dit que c'est la premiere sauvegarde realisée qui va remettre tout ça en ordre et rabouté la nouvelle avec les anciennes mais on ne peut le voir qu'a la fin. Je pense en effet que TM garde en memoire que c'est le même ordi avec la même carte mere.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, désactive les sauvegardes via les prefs Systeme, ne touche plus a rien et demande à François ce qu'il faut faire 

C'est ce que je ferai, mais si ça n'est pas urgent tu peux peut-etre attendre confirmation.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Novembre 2012)

Normalement, dès qu'on active TM ou qu'on lance une sauvegarde manuelle (= menu _Sauvegarder maintenant_), 
TM demande si on veut poursuivre ses nouvelles sauvegardes sur l'ancien disque externe, ou pas
= http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11102?viewlocale=fr_FR


Pour retrouver ensuite les anciennes sauvegardes, il faut _Entrer dans TM_ (dans l'espace intergalactique), puis remonter la hiérarchie dans la barre latérale jusque _MacBook Pro de jerdopler_ : 
là, Macintosh SSD siègera à côté de Macintosh HD.


----------



## jerdopler (16 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Normalement, dès qu'on active TM ou qu'on lance une sauvegarde manuelle (= menu _Sauvegarder maintenant_),
> TM demande si on veut poursuivre ses nouvelles sauvegardes sur l'ancien disque externe, ou pas
> = http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11102?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup vous avez parfaitement répondu à ma question !

Je me lance !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------

La sauvegarde vient de se terminer, ça a fonctionné parfaitement !

Merci à tous !


----------



## macsansson (29 Novembre 2012)

bonsoir, j'ai une question stupide mais simple: j'ai fait une fausse manip et j'ai fermé une note importante de l'aide mémoire sur mon bureau, est-ce récupérable dans les back-up de Time Machine ? Comment ? 

merci de votre aide, j'ai vraiment besoin de cette note !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Tous tes post-it sont stockés dans ta Maison > Bibliothèque > _StickiesDatabase_ : 

tu peux restaurer cet élément à partir de l'espace intergalactique, 
éventuellement avec un clic droit (Ctrl+clic gauche) pour ne pas effacer l'actuel (si tu as créé de nouveaux post-it depuis ton erreur).


----------



## hdaiforever (2 Décembre 2012)

Une question m'interpelle, si on a eu un gros bug de Mac OS, un plantage ou tout autres gros problèmes sur un iMac, qu'on est forcé de faire un backup avec la TM, est ce que le problème sera sauvegardé par la TM et qu'il réapparaîtra une fois la restauration installée ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2012)

Oui si le problème vient d'un logiciel / fichier corrompu, ou d'une incompatibilité entre deux logiciels, et que TM a eu le temps de faire son enregistrement horaire.


----------



## hdaiforever (2 Décembre 2012)

Pas très judicieux comme principe la TM :mouais:

Si justement on utilise la TM c'est pour reinstaller tout le contenu qu'on avait avant le plantage, mais si ce même plantage est encore présent à quoi bon utiliser une sauvegarde ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2012)

Fais-toi un clone 

Time Machine a son intérêt aussi.

Avec les 2 tu seras tranquille.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Si justement on utilise la TM c'est pour reinstaller tout le contenu qu'on avait avant le plantage, mais si ce même plantage est encore présent à quoi bon utiliser une sauvegarde ?


TM, c'est aussi pour retrouver un document / Application dans un état antérieur à l'état actuel. C'est LA grande force de TM.

Mais c'est vrai qu'il faut savoir jouer de TM et du clone pour réduire les risques.


----------



## hdaiforever (2 Décembre 2012)

Un clone ?

Sur le même DDE que la TM ?


----------



## big41 (2 Décembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Un clone ?
> 
> Sur le même DDE que la TM ?



Ben non sur un autre DDE pour avoir une double sauvegarde 
Perso c'est ce que je fais: une sauvegarde TM sur un DDE tous les deux ou trois jours ou après de grosse modifs et un clone avec CCC sur un autre DDE une fois par semaine.
L'avantage du clonde c'est qu'il te permet de continuer dessus sir ton DDI vient à lâcher


----------



## hdaiforever (2 Décembre 2012)

100 pour mon DDE pour TM

S'il faut rajouter 100, cela fait cher du clonage et de la sauvegarde :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2012)

Je fais aussi Time Machine + clone :

Time Machine, en sauvegarde manuelle, sur un DDE stocké chez moi.
La fréquence dépend de l'activité sur l'ordi : entre un jour et une semaine.

Le clone sur un AUTRE DDE. Je le fais avec CCC, qui permet de mettre à jour le clone sans refaire la copie intégrale, donc ça va vite.

Fréquence : ça dépend de l'activité bien sûr, entre 1 et 3 semaines environ, et sur demande si une grosse modif (fichiers importants) le justifie.

Je stocke le DDE du clone en dehors de chez moi (dans un autre bâtiment), ainsi en cas de vol / incendie chez moi, le clone est sauf.

Et comme il est bootable, je peux travailler dessus comme si j'étais sur mon disque interne.


----------



## chafpa (2 Décembre 2012)

Time Machine + clone sur un autre HDD, c'est la solution minimale.

Maintenant si 100  c'est cher, tu verras le jour où tu n'auras plus rien de fonctionnel sur ton Mac. Tu seras dans la mouise .......


----------



## big41 (2 Décembre 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Time Machine + clone sur un autre HDD, c'est la solution minimale.
> 
> Maintenant si 100  c'est cher, tu verras le jour où tu n'auras plus rien de fonctionnel sur ton Mac. Tu seras dans la mouise .......



Pas mieux 

Perso le DDE TM c'est un La Cie Rugged que j'ai acheté, pour le clone, c'est le DDI de mon ancien MBP que j'ai recyclé il y a longtemps en DDE.
Pour TM j'ai un DDE qui a 2x la capacité du DDI, pour le clone la capacité DDE/DDI est la même.
Pour le clone ça m'a couté le prix d'un boitier externe


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> 100 pour mon DDE pour TM
> 
> S'il faut rajouter 100, cela fait cher du clonage et de la sauvegarde :mouais:



On en trouve dès 69  (500 Go) chez Macway, probablement moins cher ailleurs


----------



## hdaiforever (2 Décembre 2012)

J'ai un HDD de 1To, faut pas 1.5x le HDD normalement ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> J'ai un HDD de 1To, faut pas 1.5x le HDD normalement ?



Comme dirait Pascal  1,5 fois le volume des données sur ton dd (j'imagine que tu parles de TM)

On pourrait encore affiner : tu as besoin de bcp de place sur un disque dur Time machine dès lors que les fichiers sur lesquels tu travailles sont très volumineux (car chaque modification va nécessiter l'écriture d'un nouveau fichier).


----------



## chafpa (2 Décembre 2012)

Pour faire un clone, non. 1 To suffit.

C'est pour TM que la "norme" est de 1,5.


----------



## hdaiforever (2 Décembre 2012)

On revient au 1To à 100&#8364; et non pas 500Go.

C'est quoi le mieux, un clone ou TM ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> C'est quoi le mieux, un clone ou TM ?


C'est complémentaire 

Maintenant, le couteau sous la gorge, si je devais faire un choix je prendrais le clone, car je peux botter sur le clone. Charge dans ce cas de penser à cloner très régulièrement et vérifier régulièrement le bon état de ce clone.


----------



## hdaiforever (2 Décembre 2012)

TM sert dans quels cas ?
Idem pour le clone ?
Dans quels cas utiliser l'un ou l'autre ?


Je n'arrive pas à faire la distinction :rose:

Merci


----------



## big41 (2 Décembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> TM sert dans quels cas ?
> Idem pour le clone ?
> Dans quels cas utiliser l'un ou l'autre ?
> 
> ...


TM c'est une sauvegarde à incrémentation qui te permet de retrouver un fichier effacer ou à une ancienne version.
TM te permet aussi de réinstaller ton environnement complet en cas de gros plantage ou de clean instal
Un clone c'est... Un clone quoi 
Il est une copie fidèle de ton HDD et te permet,de booter dessus si ton DDI crash en attendant de le changer par exemple.
Bref il faut les deux, on t'aura prévenu faudra pas venir pleurer si un jour tu perds tout parce que t'as voulu,économiser 100


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Décembre 2012)

A ce sujet, un clone doit être mise à jour tous les combien à votre avis ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> TM sert dans quels cas ?


Exemple d'utilisation de TM (vécu à plusieurs reprises) : j'ouvre un ancien document (que je veux conserver); je le modifie; et je me loupe en faisant machinalement cmd - s.
Et mUrde 

Grace à TM je reviens dans le temps" et je récupère mon ancienne version et je garde en même temps la nouvelle version.

Les limites de TM sont donc la "profondeur" des sauvegardes (la plus ancienne dépend de la taille du dd) et la sauvegarde horaire. Si je crée un document maintenant et que je l'efface dans 20 montes (+ vidage de la corbeille), je suis mal s'il n'y a pas eu de sauvegarde TM pendant ce laps de temps.




Christophe31 a dit:


> A ce sujet, un clone doit être mise à jour tous les combien à votre avis ?


D'autant plus souvent que le travail fait depuis la précédente sauvegarde est important  (*)
Et moins souvent quand on a TM en parallèle.


(*) réponse de Normand que j'assume : quand j'ai fait un très gros boulot et que je serais furieux de tout perdre, alors je clone.


----------



## macmabe (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai lu des pages et des pages de forum, sans doute tellement que j'ai fini par en perdre mon latin pour ne pas dire mon mac. C'est donc quasi désespéré, que je vous livre mon problème.

Possesseur d'un Imac, qui a fait l'objet d'un rappel Apple pour changement de disque dur... bref le début des emmerdes.

Après 1 mois d'attente, changement de disque... jusque là tout va bien
Selection de l'option restore à partir de la time machine...
Et là premier souci, j'ai 2 backups : 
- un de 500 Go.
- un de 7 Go qui est apparu après mon upgrade de Snow Leopard vers Lion

Vu la taille, je restore le premier : tout se passe "presque correctement"; je retrouve mon bureau, à priori mes fichiers, mes vidéos (dont certaines avaient été enregistrées 3 jours avant le plantage)

Sauf que.... plus d'accès à Lion (téléchargé sur l'appstore) et donc aux logiciels fonctionnant sur ce dernier (itunes, iphoto,.....)

Alors, gros malin, je me dis que je vais restaurer l'autre backup  

Tout se passe correctement, mais rien n'a changé : je rédemarre donc mon mac et là 

Plus rien, imac bloqué à l'allumage..pfff

Je restaure donc mon mac une nouvelle fois avec le CD Snow Leopard d'origine mais après ????

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, d'autant que du jour ou j'ai téléchargé "officiellement" Lion, je me suis retrouvé avec 2 partitions sur mon HD même s'il semble que mes fichiers continuaient de s'enregistrer sur la partition "Macintosh HD" et non "Macintosh HD Lion"

Bref, que me conseillez vous de faire pour retrouver mon mac avec Lion, Itunes, Iphoto.. et mes fichiers...HELP !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Quand on fait l'upgrade de 10.6 à 10.7, on peut débuter de nouvelles sauvegardes 10.7 à côté des anciennes 10.6, au lieu de les faire à la suite : c'est ce qui peut expliquer tes deux sauvegardes.

Lion comprend une partition invisible qui s'appelle Recovery HD : on y redémarre avec Cmd+R ou Alt, et elle contient l'utilitaire qui permet la restauration d'une sauvegarde TM 10.7.

On ne doit restaurer une sauvegarde qu'avec l'utilitaire du Système qui a servi à écrire cette sauvegarde = l'utilitaire du DVD 10.6 pour une sauvegarde 10.6, l'utilitaire de Recovery HD pour une 10.7.
Et on ne restaure jamais toute la partition Macintosh HD en passant par l'espace intergalactique et son bouton _Restaurer_ !

TM t'a sauvegardé le disque interne en l'état, et on a dû changer ce disque interne = tes dernières sauvegardes sont donc bancales. :rateau:

Pour m'en sortir, je réinstallerais Lion de zéro sur mon Mac en recréant mes comptes à l'identique de ce qu'ils étaient dans l'ancien disque, 
et je restaurerais une de mes dernières sauvegardes TM Lion (saine, si possible) sur un disque externe (l'utilitaire permet de choisir la date à restaurer mais aussi le lieu de restauration) : 
là, je pourrais aller piocher à la main dans le disque externe pour y récupérer mes données encore valides.


----------



## macmabe (3 Décembre 2012)

Merci infiniment pour ta réponse claire et précise.

Me voilà donc lancé dans un process de réinstallation : SL puis Lion puis restaure TM 

Réponse dans quelques heures


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Décembre 2012)

macmabe a dit:


> SL puis Lion puis restaure TM


SL puis Lion sur le Mac,

et restauration TM sur un disque externe.


----------



## macmabe (3 Décembre 2012)

Désolé de faire mon boulet :bebe:

Je ne comprend pas bien l'intérêt de faire une restauration time capsule via un DD externe...Le time capsule n'est-il pas en quelque sorte un disque dur externe "sécurisé" (j'ai peur de n'avoir rien compris ^^). Et si je passe en restaure par DD externe, je suppose que l'on parle uniquement de fichiers, et non plus des configs réseaux domestiques et autres réglages déjà réalisés...

De plus, je profite pour poser une question à laquelle le service Apple Care ne m'a jamais clairement répondu : quand j'ai upgradé Snow Léopard en Lion, cela a créé une seconde partition "Macintosh HD Lion" en plus de "Macintosh HD". Du coup, même si ce ne m'a jamais posé de souci particulier, ça me dérange "intellectuellement" d'avoir tout en double : Maison, Vidéo, Photo, Utilisateurs, etc.... En clair je voudrais garder mes données de "Macintosh HD" (là où elles continuaient d'ailleurs d'être enregistrées) avec mon Lion comme OS, tout cela sur la même "partition". Ce serait d'ailleurs sans doute mieux pour mes sauvegardes Time Capsule.

Promis, c'était ma dernière question


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Décembre 2012)

Je suis parti du principe que ta sauvegarde TM est bancale : on a dû changer le disque interne de ton Mac, et la restauration donne un blocage au démarrage. Le répertoire du Mac était corrompu, et sa sauvegarde ne pouvait que l'être elle aussi.

Je t'ai donc suggéré de repartir de zéro : réinstaller Lion de zéro, pour avoir un système et un répertoire sains.
Puis d'y remettre des données saines.

Il y en a qui se risquent à copier des données directement dans la sauvegarde (= via le Finder), pour les mettre ensuite dans leur nouveau système.
Le danger est de faire une fausse manuvre et de corrompre complètement la sauvegarde. 
Alors, le plus prudent me semble être de restaurer la sauvegarde sur un disque externe : tu auras ainsi  un volume qui ne sera pas démarrable, mais tu pourras y piocher à loisir ce que tu veux récupérer de tes données sauvegardées.

(la restauration d'une sauvegarde avec l'utilitaire dédié restaure tout : système, applis, données, réglages, paramétrages, mais aussi bugs et fichiers vérolés)


Pour ton histoire de double Macintosh HD, j'imagine que le répertoire était déjà assez corrompu pour que cela puisse survenir
= la mise à niveau écrit d'abord Lion puis est supposée effacer SL. Sauf si elle ne retrouve plus le répertoire Lion ?


----------



## macmabe (5 Décembre 2012)

Une nouvelle fois un grand merci pour tes explications.

La conclusion heureuse aura été la suivante au cas ou cela pourrait être utile à quelqu'un:
-Réinstallation de Lion
- Mise à jour des logiciels en dernière version
- Création d'un compte root et accès à la session root
- Accès aux copies de sauvegarde de la time capsule via le finder
- Copie du répertoire "Maison"
- Accès à la racine du disque, et collage du répertoire
- Création d'un compte admin, appelé "Maison" en utilisant le répertoire précédent (plutôt que de laisser le mac en créer un)
- suppression des comptes créés à l'installe et du compte root

Bilan : Tous mes fichiers, photos, vidéos, musique ont été récupérés (600Go) mais il a fallu ensuite réinstaller un certain nombre de logiciels.

Bref, content d'avoir finalement récupéré mes données et merci encore pour ton aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Décembre 2012)

Tout est bien qui finit bien ?


----------



## gagool (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je suis un peu sur les nerfs car depuis quelques jours Time Machine refuse de faire la mise à jour sur mon disque dur externe. Il prépare la sauvegarde en boucle la commence puis il quitte avec un message d'erreur "sauvegarde TM impossible". Avez-vous ce problème? Est-ce un bug de la version 10.8.2? 
Merci d'avance pour votre/vos réponses.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,

Pour savoir ce qui se passe, il te faut lancer l'utilitaire Console (dans _/Applications/Utilitaires_),
et y chercher, via la loupe de sa barre d'outils : _backupd_.

Les logs devraient nous aider à résoudre ton souci : fais-en un copier-coller sur le forum.


----------



## gagool (7 Décembre 2012)

Voici les codes: 
06/12/12 17:04:53,498 com.apple.backupd[3636]: Copy stage failed with error:11
06/12/12 17:04:53,500 com.apple.backupd[3636]: Error writing to backup log.  NSFileHandleOperationException:*** -[NSConcreteFileHandle writeData:]: Input/output error
06/12/12 17:04:54,119 com.apple.backupd[3636]: couldn't determine volume-uuid of mount point: /Volumes/GAEL/Backups.backupdb/MacBook Pro, error: Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=4 "The file &#8220;MacBook Pro&#8221; doesn&#8217;t exist." UserInfo=0x7fe5bb8713c0 {NSURL=file://localhost/Volumes/GAEL/Backups.backupdb/MacBook%20Pro%20, NSFilePath=/Volumes/GAEL/Backups.backupdb/MacBook Pro}
06/12/12 17:04:55,780 com.apple.backupd[3636]: Backup failed with error: 27
06/12/12 17:06:24,257 com.apple.backupd[3636]: Starting automatic backup
06/12/12 17:06:26,523 com.apple.backupd[3636]: Backing up to: /Volumes/GAEL/Backups.backupdb

Merci pour votre réponse au dessus


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Décembre 2012)

Avec Utilitaire de Disque, je vérifierais le Disque sur la partition GAEL.

Et je m'inquièterais de la connexion au disque externe : port, câble, hub, alim, etc.


Après, il doit y avoir d'autres logs, non ?


----------



## gagool (7 Décembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Avec Utilitaire de Disque, je vérifierais le Disque sur la partition GAEL.
> 
> Et je m'inquièterais de la connexion au disque externe : port, câble, hub, alim, etc.



Je vais essayer avec un autre câble et je vous tiens au courant! En tout cas merci beaucoup


----------



## Cyclope333 (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai une time capsule qui relie par cable ethernet 2 mac : 1 mac book pro sous SL et un iMac sous ML. Le mac book pro fait ses sauvegarde TM sur la time capsule.

Depuis quelques temps, sans que j'arrive à comprendre pourquoi, la sauvegarde TM ne peut pas se faire via le cable ethernet... j'ai un message d'erreur (pourtant, j'ai bien accès à internet via ce cable ethernet et la TC). L eplus etrange c'est que cela marche avec Airport.

Pouvez vous m'aider à comprendre le problème ?
En vous remerciant par avance,

Cyclope


PS : je n'ai fait aucune modification de configuration dernièrement.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Il faudrait que tu nous donnes le message exact d'erreur,

et que tu nous copies-colles les historiques de la Console concernant cette erreur (en cherchant selon l'heure ou sur le terme _backupd_ dans la loupe).


Et puis, une Vérification du Disque (avec Utilitaire de Disque) sur le Mac et sur sa sauvegarde serait bienvenue.


----------



## Cyclope333 (13 Décembre 2012)

OK, je vais regarder ça,
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------

1 - quand je lance une sauvegarde avec l'icone TM, une boite de dialogue s'ouvre :
"Time Machine n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde - le disque de sauvegarde n'est pas disponible"

2 - quand je vais dans le finder, la TM n'apparait pas directement. Il faut que j'aille dans "partagés > tous". Quand je double clique sur la TC, la message est "echec de la connexion".
Je clique alors sur "se connecter comme" et le message d'erreur est "echec de la connexion - une erruer s'est produite à la connexion au serveur "TC". vérifiez le nom ou l'adresse IP du serveur puis réessayez."

3 - l'utilitaire disque : il ne trouve pas la TC. OK pour la vérification du HDD du MBP.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------

Console : 

13/12/12 19:00:36	com.apple.backupd[1250]	Starting standard backup
13/12/12 19:00:36	com.apple.backupd[1250]	Attempting to mount network destination using URL: afp://Christine%20CHESNEAUX@Time%20Capsule._afpovertcp._tcp.local/Data
13/12/12 19:00:37	com.apple.backupd[1250]	NetAuthConnectToServerSync failed with error: 89 for url: afp://Christine%20CHESNEAUX@Time%20Capsule._afpovertcp._tcp.local/Data
13/12/12 19:00:37	com.apple.backupd[1250]	Attempting to mount network destination using URL: afp://Christine%20CHESNEAUX@Time-Capsule.local/Data
13/12/12 19:00:37	com.apple.backupd[1250]	NetAuthConnectToServerSync failed with error: 89 for url: afp://Christine%20CHESNEAUX@Time-Capsule.local/Data
13/12/12 19:00:42	com.apple.backupd[1250]	Backup failed with error: 19
13/12/12 19:00:59	com.apple.backupd[1250]	Starting standard backup
13/12/12 19:00:59	com.apple.backupd[1250]	Attempting to mount network destination using URL: afp://Christine%20CHESNEAUX@Time%20Capsule._afpovertcp._tcp.local/Data
13/12/12 19:01:00	com.apple.backupd[1250]	NetAuthConnectToServerSync failed with error: 89 for url: afp://Christine%20CHESNEAUX@Time%20Capsule._afpovertcp._tcp.local/Data
13/12/12 19:01:00	com.apple.backupd[1250]	Attempting to mount network destination using URL: afp://Christine%20CHESNEAUX@Time-Capsule.local/Data
13/12/12 19:01:00	com.apple.backupd[1250]	NetAuthConnectToServerSync failed with error: 89 for url: afp://Christine%20CHESNEAUX@Time-Capsule.local/Data
13/12/12 19:01:05	com.apple.backupd[1250]	Backup failed with error: 19
13/12/12 19:02:21	com.apple.backupd[205]	Starting standard backup
13/12/12 19:02:21	com.apple.backupd[205]	Attempting to mount network destination using URL: afp://Christine%20CHESNEAUX@Time%20Capsule._afpovertcp._tcp.local/Data
13/12/12 19:02:22	com.apple.backupd[205]	NetAuthConnectToServerSync failed with error: 89 for url: afp://Christine%20CHESNEAUX@Time%20Capsule._afpovertcp._tcp.local/Data
13/12/12 19:02:22	com.apple.backupd[205]	Attempting to mount network destination using URL: afp://Christine%20CHESNEAUX@Time-Capsule.local/Data
13/12/12 19:02:22	com.apple.backupd[205]	NetAuthConnectToServerSync failed with error: 89 for url: afp://Christine%20CHESNEAUX@Time-Capsule.local/Data
13/12/12 19:02:27	com.apple.backupd[205]	Backup failed with error: 19


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Décembre 2012)

Pour vérifier-réparer la sauvegarde, il faut glisser-déposer la sparsebundle du Finder vers la barre latérale d'Utilitaire de Disque = http://pondini.org/TM/A5b.html
ce qui suppose de pouvoir monter la Capsule

Après, si le problème ne survient qu'en Ethernet, tu pourrais simplement changer le câble (surtout si tu n'as vraiment aucun accès en éthernet avec Utilitaire de Disque ou le Finder).


----------



## Cyclope333 (13 Décembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Après, si le problème ne survient qu'en Ethernet, tu pourrais simplement changer le câble (surtout si tu n'as vraiment aucun accès en éthernet avec Utilitaire de Disque ou le Finder).



Le cable ethernet pourrai se connecter à la TC pour choper internet mais pas pour lui envoyer des fichiers de sauvegarde ???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Décembre 2012)

Cyclope333 a dit:


> Le cable ethernet pourrai se connecter à la TC pour choper internet mais pas pour lui envoyer des fichiers de sauvegarde ???


Essaie


----------



## Cyclope333 (13 Décembre 2012)

pas de changement avec un autre cable réseau... ni meme de prise sur le TC
je suis en train d'assayer de faire une vérification (utilitaire disque) via mon iMac

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------

vérification faite.... le volume semble etre en bon etat


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Décembre 2012)

Alors, j'essaierais un full reset de TM = http://forums.macg.co/9146962-post12.html

et j'irais voir ce que racontent Utilitaire Airport et Informations Système pour trouver une autre piste.


----------



## Cyclope333 (14 Décembre 2012)

ok, je vais voir ca, merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (30 Décembre 2012)

Salut à tous,

Je recherche un petit soft "gestionnaire" des sauvegardes TM. Plus exactement un logiciel me permettant de supprimer manuellement les plus anciennes sauvegardes. 

En bonus s'il pouvait gérer un quota sur DD externe cela serait top !

Merci et bonnes fêtes


----------



## entre2feux (30 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

existe-t-il d'autres solutions plus fiables (et moins onéreuses), pour récupérer des copies de sauvegarde écrasées par Time Machine sur mon HD externe saturé, hormis les applications proposées ci-dessous ?

http://pondini.org/OSX/Recover.html

La rubrique "Recovering Time Machine Backups" n'est en effet pas vraiment rassurante...

Time Machine m'ayant informé APRÈS COUP de l'effacement des plus anciennes copies de sauvegarde , j'aimerais si possible restaurer l'état précédent de mon HD externe (avant la dernière sauvegarde donc), ou au moins récupérer ces fichiers sous leurs noms d'origine et dans les dossiers correspondants : est-ce possible ? 

Question connexe, spéciale vortex : est-il possible d'annuler après coup une sauvegarde Time Machine ? Ce ne serait qu'un juste retour des choses, puisque TM m'a lui-même informé trop tard que mes plus anciennes copies de sauvegarde risquaient de disparaître faute de place...

Plus sérieusement, si quelqu'un connaît un meilleur moyen qu'en passant par Stellar Phoenix, Disk Drill, Boomerang Data Recovery, etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------




jeanfra a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je recherche un petit soft "gestionnaire" des sauvegardes TM. Plus exactement un logiciel me permettant de supprimer manuellement les plus anciennes sauvegardes.
> 
> ...



Peut-être avec Back In Time ? http://www.tri-edre.fr/fr/products/backintime.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (31 Décembre 2012)

entre2feux a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Peut-être avec Back In Time ? http://www.tri-edre.fr/fr/products/backintime.html




Merci.
Je test et pour le moment cela ne convient pas trop (je ne trouve nulle part la possibilité de suppression - ni quota) même s'il y a des choses intéressantes.

Pour être plus précis on peut supprimer des fichiers mais pas des sauvegardes. Par exemple je ne peux pas supprimer l'année 2010 ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Décembre 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> un logiciel me permettant de supprimer manuellement les plus anciennes sauvegardes.


Time Machine ! 

Quand la partition de sauvegarde est pleine, l'application efface d'elle même les copies les plus anciennes 
= par date, elle efface les éléments qui n'apparaissent pas dans la dernière date de sauvegarde, et les copies les plus anciennes d'un élément toujours présent dans la dernière date de sauvegarde.

Si, vraiment, tu veux supprimer manuellement, passe par l'espace galactique, remonte à une ancienne date (sans rien sélectionner à l'écran dans cette date), et fais un clic droit.
Mais si tu effaces de nombreuses dates manuellement, attends-toi à effacer des sauvegardes d'éléments que tu aurais voulu conserver&#8230;



jeanfra a dit:


> En bonus s'il pouvait gérer un quota sur DD externe cela serait top !


Un quota, c'est quoi ? 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h42 ----------




entre2feux a dit:


> existe-t-il d'autres solutions plus fiables (et moins onéreuses), pour récupérer des copies de sauvegarde écrasées par Time Machine sur mon HD externe saturé, hormis les applications proposées ci-dessous ?
> http://pondini.org/OSX/Recover.html


L'article parle d'applications à utiliser quand le disque défaille, 
mais pas quand d'anciennes copies ont été effacées ! :rateau:



entre2feux a dit:


> Time Machine m'ayant informé APRÈS COUP de l'effacement des plus anciennes copies de sauvegarde , j'aimerais si possible restaurer l'état précédent de mon HD externe (avant la dernière sauvegarde donc), ou au moins récupérer ces fichiers sous leurs noms d'origine et dans les dossiers correspondants : est-ce possible ?


Passe par l'espace intergalactique (le menu _Entrer dans TM_), et explore 
= tu verras ce qui n'a pas été effacé.



entre2feux a dit:


> Question connexe, spéciale vortex : est-il possible d'annuler après coup une sauvegarde Time Machine ?


Suffit de l'effacer, comme je viens de l'expliquer à jeanfra.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (31 Décembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Time Machine !
> 
> Quand la partition de sauvegarde est pleine, l'application efface d'elle même les copies les plus anciennes
> = par date, elle efface les éléments qui n'apparaissent pas dans la dernière date de sauvegarde, et les copies les plus anciennes d'un élément toujours présent dans la dernière date de sauvegarde.
> ...



Un quota pour moi c'est de pouvoir utiliser que 500Go sur un disque de 1To (comme s'il y avait une partition).

Pour le reste cela me semble un peu délicat de gérer ça manuellement ....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Décembre 2012)

Créer une seconde partition sur un disque qui n'en comprend qu'une est simple : suffit de désactiver TM le temps de lancer Utilitaire de Disque.

La gestion manuelle me semble peu recommandable, et peu efficace : vaut mieux laisser TM (bien) faire son boulot.


----------



## Remydedez (1 Janvier 2013)

Hello,

je vous sollicite car j'ai petit souci, j'utilisé time machine en sauvegardant sur mon DD externe (toshiba store alu 1to usb3) à partir de mon iMac 21,5" sous osx 10.7 sans soucis. 
Hier j'ai reçu mon nouvel iMac 27" sous osx 10.8 et j'ai donc de suite brancher mon DD avant de le démarrer pour installer à partir du DD externe et ainsi récupérer toute les données de mon ancien ordi.
Tout à fonctionner correctement seulement en voulant faire une sauvegarde time machine m'envoi un message comme quoi le DD est plein et qu'il doit faire le ménage.
Résultat il à bien fait le ménage et toute mes anciennes sauvegardes sont passées à la trappe 
Seul la sauvegarde du jour est pésente, et impossible à relancer de nouvelles sauvegardes. Résultat je suis aller dans l'utilitaire pour effacer le DD en mode étendu journalisé, chose faite j'ai essayer de relancer une sauvegarde il commence puis s'arrête voir s'éjecte avec message d'erreur comme quoi le disque n'a pas était éjecter de manière correct.
En prime si je le laisse brancher au bout d'un certain temps il me fait planté totalement l'ordi je ne peux plus l'éteindre rien.

Avez vous déjà entendu parler de ce genre de souci ? Normalement quand le DD est plein il écrase les sauvegardes les plus anciennes automatiquement non ? 

Merci pour l'aide


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2013)

Remydedez a dit:


> Tout à fonctionner correctement seulement en voulant faire une sauvegarde time machine m'envoi un message comme quoi le DD est plein et qu'il doit faire le ménage.


Bonsoir,

 quand tu changes d'OS (de Lion à ML), Time Machine est obligé de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde complète, et non pas incrémentale : il faut donc la place sur le DDE pour faire une copie totale du DD.



Remydedez a dit:


> Résultat il à bien fait le ménage et toute mes anciennes sauvegardes sont passées à la trappe .


Pas forcément, ça dépend de la capacité du DDE.
Mais les sauvegardes antérieures au changement d'OS sont "masquées" : elles ne sont visibles qu'après avoir sélectionné le nom de l'ordinateur (iMac-de-Machin) dans la barre latérale gauche du Finder, dans l'interface de Time Machine.



Remydedez a dit:


> j'ai essayer de relancer une sauvegarde il commence puis s'arrête voir s'éjecte avec message d'erreur comme quoi le disque n'a pas était éjecter de manière correct.
> En prime si je le laisse brancher au bout d'un certain temps il me fait planté totalement l'ordi je ne peux plus l'éteindre rien.


Pour ma part j'ai déjà eu ces problèmes, mais c'était toujours dû à une sous-alimentation électrique du DDE : un Macbook dont un port USB ne donnait plus de courant, ou l'usage d'un câble USB ayant une seule prise côté ordi, au lieu de 2 (câble en Y).


----------



## Remydedez (1 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Pas forcément, ça dépend de la capacité du DDE.
> Mais les sauvegardes antérieures au changement d'OS sont "masquées" : elles ne sont visibles qu'après avoir sélectionné le nom de l'ordinateur (iMac-de-Machin) dans la barre latérale gauche du Finder, dans l'interface de Time Machine.


malheureusement c'est un peu tard j'ai déjà effacé le DD 



Renaud31 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai déjà eu ces problèmes, mais c'était toujours dû à une sous-alimentation électrique du DDE : un Macbook dont un port USB ne donnait plus de courant, ou l'usage d'un câble USB ayant une seule prise côté ordi, au lieu de 2 (câble en Y).


il est branché en direct sur l'imac et c'est un DD 2.5" qui n'a pas d'alim' externe.


----------



## Average Joe (1 Janvier 2013)

En principe un disque en USB a toujours soit un raccordement en Y soit une alimentation externe, contrairement à ceux en Firewire ou Thunderbolt pour lesquels ce n'est pas systématiquement nécessaire. J'ai un G-Drive (Hitachi) connectable en e-SATA, USB et Firewire ; dans les trois cas il faut une alimentation externe (disque 3,5) par contre mes deux autres disques externes, des 2,5 raccordés en FW 800, s'en passent.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> En principe un disque en USB a toujours soit un raccordement en Y


Ca devrait, mais on trouve encore sur le marché des DDE 2,5" vendus avec un câble muni d'une seule prise USB côté ordi.
(il y a 2 mois, un DDE de 640 Go, acheté par des amis sur une site de VPC français)



Average Joe a dit:


> mes deux autres disques externes, des 2,5 raccordés en FW 800, s'en passent.


Avec le Firewire, no problem, la puissance que peut délivrer le port est largement supérieure celle consommée par le disque : pas besoin de câble en Y.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> quand tu changes d'OS (de Lion à ML), Time Machine est obligé de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde complète, et non pas incrémentale : il faut donc la place sur le DDE pour faire une copie totale du DD.


Ce n'est vrai que si tu choisis de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde TM 

= si tu choisis de poursuivre les sauvegardes ML à la suite des Lion, TM fait une première nouvelle sauvegarde incrémentale, où elle ne sauvegarde que le nouveau Système et aucune des anciennes données perso
(lors de ma mise à niveau vers 10.8, TM m'a annoncé 9,22 Go de sauvegarde et 4,9 GiB ont été sauvegardés selon TimeTracker)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce n'est vrai que si tu choisis de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde TM
> 
> = si tu choisis de poursuivre les sauvegardes ML à la suite des Lion, TM fait une première nouvelle sauvegarde incrémentale, où elle ne sauvegarde que le nouveau Système et aucune des anciennes données perso
> (lors de ma mise à niveau vers 10.8, TM m'a annoncé 9,22 Go de sauvegarde et 4,9 GiB ont été sauvegardés selon TimeTracker)


Je te crois sur parole, bien sûr, mais moi je n'ai pas eu cette chance, et je me suis loupé aussi pour des amis : j'ai fait confiance, j'ai laissé faire... (passage de SL à ML).

Ej je me suis pris une sauvegarde de 60 Go (tout le disque, sauf iTunes qui est exclu), ce qui n'était pas du tout prévu au programme.
J'ai donc vu le même "incident" chez des amis, après passage de Lion à ML.

Alors, que j'ai raté quelque chose, je le crois bien volontiers, mais quoi, et ensuite, ça doit se produire plus que souvent, d'après quelques retours que j'ai eus.


----------



## entre2feux (2 Janvier 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Suffit de l'effacer, comme je viens de l'expliquer à jeanfra.



Merci François de ta réponse : mais si j'efface ma plus récente sauvegarde, suis-je vraiment assuré que les copies de sauvegardes plus anciennes, effacées faute de place, vont réapparaître ??


----------



## Remydedez (2 Janvier 2013)

j'ai essayer à nouveau d'éffacer le dd en mode mac os étendu et toujours pareil il me plante l'ordi au bout de quelques minutes  avez vous une solution pour tout remettre dans l'ordre et pouvoir à nouveau utiliser time machine ? merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Je te crois sur parole, bien sûr, mais moi je n'ai pas eu cette chance, et je me suis loupé aussi pour des amis : j'ai fait confiance, j'ai laissé faire... (passage de SL à ML).
> 
> Ej je me suis pris une sauvegarde de 60 Go (tout le disque, sauf iTunes qui est exclu), ce qui n'était pas du tout prévu au programme.
> J'ai donc vu le même "incident" chez des amis, après passage de Lion à ML.
> ...


Comment as-tu estimé la taille de la première sauvegarde ?

= ça ne peut se faire qu'avec un utilitaire tiers (TimeTracker, etc), 
et pas par le Finder (les Informations affichent la taille de ce qui peut être restauré à cette date, pas ce qui a été effectivement sauvegardé de nouveau).



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------




entre2feux a dit:


> Merci François de ta réponse : mais si j'efface ma plus récente sauvegarde, suis-je vraiment assuré que les copies de sauvegardes plus anciennes, effacées faute de place, vont réapparaître ??


Ce qui est effacé est effacé : rien de simple ne peut le ramener à la vie. 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h42 ----------




Remydedez a dit:


> j'ai essayer à nouveau d'éffacer le dd en mode mac os étendu et toujours pareil il me plante l'ordi au bout de quelques minutes  avez vous une solution pour tout remettre dans l'ordre et pouvoir à nouveau utiliser time machine ? merci


Essaie de Réparer le Disque externe, puis de l'effacer en mode sécurisé en 1 passe, puis de le reformater en Mac OS étendu journalisé et schéma GUID (bouton _Options_ de l'onglet _Partitionner_).

Si ça coince toujours, essaie un autre disque externe, auto-alimenté.


Tu as bien fait la mise à jour &#63743; du Mac en 10.8.2 ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Comment as-tu estimé la taille de la première sauvegarde ?


Par le volume de données sur le disque, qui a augmenté de 60 Go.

Et c'est bien ce que m'a annoncé TM lorsque la sauvegarde a démarré.

Et bien sûr, la durée de la sauvegarde.

Comme j'ai vu plusieurs fois les choses se dérouler ainsi suite à changement d'OS, et qu'on m'a rapporté le même problème plusieurs fois, j'en étais arrivé à la conclusion que c'est moi qui avais tord en prétendant que TM ne sauvegarderait que le nouveau système.

Apparté : plus je connais Time Machine, plus je fais des clones.

Je ne vois plus Time Machine comme une "sauvegarde", mais comme une "prestation" permettant de retrouver des anciennes versions d'un fichier, ou un fichier perdu.

Un "Versions", à l'échelle de l'ordinateur.

Pas une sauvegarde.  ( -----> clone ).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Par le volume de données sur le disque, qui a augmenté de 60 Go.
> 
> Et c'est bien ce que m'a annoncé TM lorsque la sauvegarde a démarré.
> 
> ...


Ou alors, c'était après une clean install 
= après reformatage du disque interne, il y a forcément une sauvegarde intégrale. :mouais:



Renaud31 a dit:


> Apparté : plus je connais Time Machine, plus je fais des clones.
> 
> Je ne vois plus Time Machine comme une "sauvegarde", mais comme une "prestation" permettant de retrouver des anciennes versions d'un fichier, ou un fichier perdu.
> 
> ...


Là, nous sommes entièrement d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ou alors, c'était après une clean install
> = après reformatage du disque interne, il y a forcément une sauvegarde intégrale.


Non, pas de clean install.

Dans mon cas : ML installé "par dessus" SL, sur un clone sur DDE, puis le DDE a été cloné sur le DD du Mac. (sans aucun changement de nom de DD ou de compte).

Chez des amis, iMac sous Lion, ML installé par dessus : même problème, il y a eu sauvegarde intégrale.
Pas grave (gros DDE Time Machine), mais je n'ai pas compris.

EDIT :ah vi, mais si on clone, c'est qu'on a formaté :rose:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> EDIT :ah vi, mais si on clone, c'est qu'on a formaté :rose:


Pas toujours, 

mais on a aussi des sauvegardes TM intégrales après restauration d'un clone (ce n'est pas obligatoire en l'absence de reformatage avant la restauration, mais c'est assez fréquent).


----------



## Remydedez (3 Janvier 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h42 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> Essaie de Réparer le Disque externe, puis de l'effacer en mode sécurisé en 1 passe, puis de le reformater en Mac OS étendu journalisé et schéma GUID (bouton _Options_ de l'onglet _Partitionner_).
> ...



hello, bon j'ai essayer tout ça même en mode sécurisé 2 passes et il me fait toujours planté l'ordi  ce que je ne comprend pas c'est qu'il marché très bien avec mon imac 21,5"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Janvier 2013)

L'alimentation des ports USB varie avec le Système qui est installé sur le Mac, et avec le modèle de Mac : ça pourrait expliquer ton souci.

À vérifier quand même, en t'inspirant de http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4049?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Remydedez (3 Janvier 2013)

apperement le souci est plus complex car mon imac plantes avec pas mal de programmes et des applis quittes inopinément et la je ne sais pas trop comment résoudre le problème car je ne sais pas à quoi c'est du vu que cela se produit même sans le DD externe  je suis un peu enervé vu que l'ordi  est neuf


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2013)

Là, il vaut mieux que tu ouvres un nouveau sujet dans le forum,

et que tu épluches les rapports de crash des applis dans les historiques de ta Console,
après avoir fait toutes les mises à jour de tes logiciels et add-ons perso.


----------



## Mathieu L (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 
J'ai par erreur MAJ iTunes de v10 vers v11 sur mon mba.
J'ai fait une sauvegarde TM le 31/12.
J'ai essayé de restaurer "itunes.app" mais impossible.
Je souhaiterai savoir si il est possible de restaurer la totalité du mba avec cette sauvegarde du 31/12 ? 
Merci,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2013)

Oui : tu passes par l'utilitaire de restauration des sauvegardes que contient la partition Recovery HD (si tu es en 10.7-8 : en 10.5-6, c'est celui du DVD d'install),
et tu choisis la date à restaurer.


----------



## Mathieu L (7 Janvier 2013)

Ok donc je reboot, je presse "alt" et je démarre sur la partition Recovery pour accéder à l'utilitaire ? 
Merci François


----------



## LaurentR (11 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Le disque dur de l'iMac de mon amie a été changé hier. Suite à des lectures sur le sujet, j'avais auparavant divisé le disque dur en deux partitions et mis le répertoire utilisateur sur la deuxième partition. Le technicien venu réparer l'ordinateur a réinstallé Mountain Lion qui était le système installé sur l'ancien disque dur. J'ai recréé les deux partitions en prenant bien soin de les nommer de la même façon que sur l'ancien disque dur. J'ai restauré les données de Time Machine. sur chacune des partitions ( partition système et partitions utilisateurs et documents ). Ce matin, Time machine s'est lancé et a affiché un message d'erreur indiquant un manque de place sur le disque dur de sauvegarde. Là, surprise, il ne reste plus que la sauvegarde effectuée hier avant la venue du technicien. Un an de sauvegardes sont passées à la poubelle. J'ai du faire une erreur dans mes manipulations, mais je ne vois pas où. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait éclairer ma lanterne ?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

Tu as changé de disque interne : TM a donc effectué une nouvelle sauvegarde, intégrale de surcroît.
Il eût fallu que tu raccrochasses d'abord la sauvegarde de l'ancien disque au nouveau disque (via le Terminal :  http://pondini.org/TM/B6.html ) pour avoir une chance d'éviter une première sauvegarde intégrale,
ou que tu aies un disque interne plus gros, ou nouveau, pour être sûr de conserver tes anciennes sauvegardes.


Pour retrouver tes anciennes sauvegardes, entre dans l'espace intergalactique,
et remonte dans la barre latérale jusque l'_iMac_de_ma_copine_ (au-dessus de _Macintosh HD_) : tu verras ce qui te reste de tes anciennes sauvegardes.


----------



## LaurentR (12 Janvier 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour retrouver tes anciennes sauvegardes, entre dans l'espace intergalactique,
> et remonte dans la barre latérale jusque l'_iMac_de_ma_copine_ (au-dessus de _Macintosh HD_) : tu verras ce qui te reste de tes anciennes sauvegardes.



Une journée sur un an . Au moins la prochaine fois je saurais comment faire. Merci.


----------



## PDD (27 Janvier 2013)

J'ai fait une stupide manipulation avec mon compte mail et j'ai perdu mes message depuis 2008! J'ai heureusement une sauvegarde TM récente. Comment dois je faire pour aller rechercher uniquement les BAL de ma sauvegarde et les replacer dans mon MBPR? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Janvier 2013)

Tu te mets dans Mail.
Tu cliques sur le dossier dans lequel il y avait les messages perdus.

Puis tu entres dans Time machine (si tu as l'icône de TM dans la barre de menus, c'est la commande _Entrer dans Time machine_) et là tu remontes quelques heures avant ta boulette, puis tu cliques sur le bouton Restaurer.


----------



## PDD (28 Janvier 2013)

OK merci c'est récupéré, par contre mail m'indique 6 messages non lus et je ne les vois nulle part...TM depuis la dernière sauvegarde de ce matin me fait un nettoyage qui dure, qui dure....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2013)

Ce qui peut aider à les localiser : crée une BAL intelligente sur le critère "non lu".
("le message n'a pas été lu").

Ca a déjà fonctionné pour moi, dans la même situation.


----------



## PDD (28 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ce qui peut aider à les localiser : crée une BAL intelligente sur le critère "non lu".
> ("le message n'a pas été lu").
> 
> Ca a déjà fonctionné pour moi, dans la même situation.


s
Parfait cela a aussi marché pour moi, ils dataient de 2010 et étaient noyés dans mes milliers de messages...Merci.


----------



## Cavas (4 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sûr de poster dans le bon topic mais j'essaye tout de même. 

Voici mon problème: J'essaye de faire une restauration de Mac OS à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine stockée sur un NAS. Pour cela j'utilise la partition de restauration puis l'utilitaire de restauration d'une sauvegarde Time Machine. Seulement voilà, lorsqu'il recherche une sauvegarde Time Machine il ne la trouve pas.

Est-ce que cela est due au fait que ce soit un disque réseau? Est-ce qu'il y a une manip' pour monter le disque? 

Je vous remercie.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

La sauvegarde est celle du Mac ? Ou elle vient d'un autre système/Mac ?

Tu peux monter la sauvegarde avec l'Utilitaire de Disque de la partition Recovery HD (et aussi y Vérifier le Disque).


Après, tu peux formater Macintosh HD (toujours avec cet Utilitaire de Disque), réinstaller 10.8 (à partir de l'utilitaire dédié dans la partition de restauration), 
puis migrer la sauvegarde à la première connexion sur le nouveau système (si Assistant de réglages/Migration voit ton NAS) : ça dépanne quand la restauration ne se fait pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (5 Février 2013)

Je vous explique le problème que j'ai vécu il y a quelques semaines. 
 J'ai le DD de mon macmini qui à cramé. Evidemment je le change.

Mais là arrive ce que je redoutais depuis l&#8217;avènement de lion : plus de support physique fourni par apple.

1/ comment je fait pour réinstaller lion vu que je n'ai pas de support physique de celui-ci ?
2/ comment pourrais-je faire pour récupérer ma sauvegarde TM qui est sur un NAS ?
3/ est-ce normal qu'Apple me dise qu'ils n'ont jamais prévu cela et qu'il faut que je rachète l'OS !? :mouais: 

bon je vous rassure j'ai réussi à me débrouiller car j'ai un autre ordi. Mais quand même ... en cas de crash sévère ... Apple botte en touche (et je suis gentil là). Je suis donc dans l'obligation d'utiliser un OS qui a été acheter sur une autre machine !

C'est vraiment problématique que l'on ne puisse pas récupérer une sauvegarde TM stocké sur un NAS via une petite clé USB (une équivalence de la partition recovery). 

La suppression des drives + les OS stockés sur CD sont les deux choses sur lesquelles ont imagine pas les conséquences en cas de gros problèmes !

A méditer les propos de l'assistance Apple : on ne gère pas ce cas là.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Février 2013)

Pour se préparer à voir son disque interne cramer, on a quand même pas mal de solutions :

- si le Mac a été vendu en 10.6, il comporte un DVD d'install : on réinstalle 10.6, on retourne sur le MAS télécharger 10.7/8, et on restaure sa sauvegarde TM à partir de la partition Recovery HD réécrite par la réinstall

- les nouveaux Mac comportent un Recovery Internet dans leur carte-mère : ça restitue une partition Recovery HD pour réinstaller et restaurer

- Apple fournit un logiciel de sauvegarde USB de la partition Recovery HD des Lions : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4848?viewlocale=fr_FR

- les sauvegardes filaires de TM comportent une copie de la partition Recovery HD (mais pas les NAS ni les Capsules)

- CarbonCopyCloner clone et restaure la Recovery HD.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (6 Février 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour se préparer à voir son disque interne cramer, on a quand même pas mal de solutions :
> 
> - si le Mac a été vendu en 10.6, il comporte un DVD d'install : on réinstalle 10.6, on retourne sur le MAS télécharger 10.7/8, et on restaure sa sauvegarde TM à partir de la partition Recovery HD réécrite par la réinstall
> 
> ...



oui mais tu en conviendra c'est quand même moins pratique qu'une bonne vieille galette.
Et combien de gens sont au courant ... hormis les lecteurs des forums .... pas grand monde je le crains.

Bref, apple, sur le coup ils sont nuls !


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2013)

Une _galette_ ? Comme sur un _mainframe_, tu veux dire ?

PS : la galette, c'est fini ; on en est aux crêpes, maintenant, Chandeleur oblige... (pas pu résister) :rateau:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Février 2013)

jeanfra a dit:


> oui mais tu en conviendra c'est quand même moins pratique qu'une bonne vieille galette.
> Et combien de gens sont au courant ... hormis les lecteurs des forums .... pas grand monde je le crains.
> 
> Bref, apple, sur le coup ils sont nuls !


Quand j'ai vu qu'il n'y avait plus de DVD, je me suis renseigné, avant d'en avoir besoin

Y'a des forums, y'a des tutos en ligne, y'a des livres = y'a de quoi se renseigner par soi-même !


Sur le coup, ce sont les gens de l'assistance Apple qui t'ont répondu qui n'ont pas assuré : là, j'en conviens.


----------



## Cavas (6 Février 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La sauvegarde est celle du Mac ? Ou elle vient d'un autre système/Mac ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

La sauvegarde est bien celle du mac. Je ne suis pas chez moi actuellement je testerais la montée via l'utilitaire de disque dès ce week-end. Merci pour le tuyaux. En dernier recours je formaterais mais j'avoue ne pas en avoir très envie


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Février 2013)

Cavas a dit:


> La sauvegarde est bien celle du mac. Je ne suis pas chez moi actuellement je testerais la montée via l'utilitaire de disque dès ce week-end. Merci pour le tuyaux.
> 
> En dernier recours je formaterais mais j'avoue ne pas en avoir très envie


Quand tu seras dans Utilitaire de Disque et que tu auras monté l'image-disque, pense à Vérifier le Disque dessus : ça pourrait aussi être la source de ton souci.

Avant de reformater, je ferais un clone, par sécurité, ou au moins une copie de mon dossier Maison : ça permet de retomber sur ses pattes s'il y a un gros problème avec TM.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (6 Février 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quand j'ai vu qu'il n'y avait plus de DVD, je me suis renseigné, avant d'en avoir besoin
> 
> Y'a des forums, y'a des tutos en ligne, y'a des livres = y'a de quoi se renseigner par soi-même !
> 
> ...



Oui je comprends bien mais je ne partage pas ton point de vue 
 Le quidam moyen lui n'a pas les mêmes facilitées. 

J'adore les personnes (et apple dans le cas présent) qui m'explique comment me passer de ce qui me semble indispensable. J'exprime un besoin on m'explique comment m'en passer !  

L'outil recovery est malheureusement loin d'avoir la souplesse et la simplicité que pouvait avoir le DVD d'installation. En outre elle nécessite d'être connecté sur l'internet haut-débit (il y a encore des gens en bas débit les amis. Et non je ne vais pas aller chez un ami pour faire le téléchargement hein  ).  

Enfin bref, inutile de palabrer pendant des heures. Certains acceptent sans broncher les régressions d'Apple et d'autres pas! 
Je suis probablement un vieux con mais je l'assume (la plupart du temps en tout cas  )

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bon maintenant je vais m'inspirer des propos de bompi ... des crêpes des crêpes  avec du rhum...et du rhum et du rhum...beaucoup de rhum pour oublier ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit cette info :
[/FONT]





> - les nouveaux Mac comportent un Recovery Internet dans leur carte-mère :  ça restitue une partition Recovery HD pour réinstaller et restaurer


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
je regrette vraiment de ne pas l'avoir connue...elle aurait pu grandement m'aider 

merci en tout cas 
[/FONT]


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Février 2013)

jeanfra a dit:


> je regrette vraiment de ne pas l'avoir connue...elle aurait pu grandement m'aider
> 
> merci en tout cas


C'est documenté par Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4718?viewlocale=fr_FR
et mieux expliqué ailleurs : http://www.macworld.com/article/116...ions_os_x_recovery_and_internet_recovery.html

= sur un disque interne dépourvu de la partition Recovery HD, on redémarre avec Cmd+Alt+R sur un réseau wi-fi compatible ou en Ethernet. 
En évitant FileVault et mot de passe du programme interne.


Mais beaucoup ont utilisé Lion DiskMaker : http://liondiskmaker.com/?lang=fr


Après, d'autres doivent être pris pour être appris : les vieux cons, certes, mais aussi les jeunes imprudents.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (6 Février 2013)

c'est bien noté merci pour les liens


----------



## Cavas (6 Février 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quand tu seras dans Utilitaire de Disque et que tu auras monté l'image-disque, pense à Vérifier le Disque dessus : ça pourrait aussi être la source de ton souci.
> 
> Avant de reformater, je ferais un clone, par sécurité, ou au moins une copie de mon dossier Maison : ça permet de retomber sur ses pattes s'il y a un gros problème avec TM.



Très bien je ferais ça. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------



## Cavas (9 Février 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La sauvegarde est celle du Mac ? Ou elle vient d'un autre système/Mac ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je profite du fait d'être chez moi ce week-end pour réessayer de restaurer la sauvegarde Time Machine mais j'avoue que je ne trouve pas comment monter un disque réseau depuis l'utilitaire de disque.... Des tuyaux?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Février 2013)

Dans la barre latérale du Finder, tu double-cliques le NAS, puis tu glisses-déposes le sparsebundle dans Utilitaire de Disque pour le Réparer/Vérifier.

Monter le sparsebundle se fait par un double clic dans le Finder, ou avec le bouton dédié dans Utilitaire de Disque.


----------



## Cavas (10 Février 2013)

Houla,

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est le sparsebundle. Est-ce que c'est le fichier de sauvegarde Time Machine qui porte le nom du mac?
Si c'est ça j'ai tenté de :

- le glisser-déposer dans l'utilitaire de disque.
- cliquer droit dessus et de faire ouvrir avec Utilitaire de disque.
- l'ouvrir depuis l'icône "Vérifier" dans l'utilitaire de disque.

Tout cela sans succès, la jolie petite roue multicolore apparaît puis "Utilitaire de disque (ne réponds pas)"  


C'est tout de même incroyable j'avais fait ça tellement simplement sous Snow Léopard...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Février 2013)

Le sparsebundle, c'est l'image-disque contenue dans ton NAS, et qui contient elle-même le dossier au nom de ton Mac.

Pour en Vérifier/Réparer le Disque, on n'a pas besoin de l'ouvrir ou de le monter.


----------



## Teteo (13 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je viens vers vous car j'ai un problème de transfert avec Time Machine sur un disque dur externe qui fonctionne à priori correctement puisque j'arrive à transférer des données. Il s'agit d'un boîtier Storeva avec un disque dur Toshiba à l'intérieur.

Lorsque je lance Time Machine, le transfert débute, mais après quelques Go transférés, l'écran se grise et le message suivant s'affiche : "Veuillez redémarrer votre ordinateur". C'est arrivé à chaque fois que j'ai voulu utilisé Time Machine. J'ai alors appelé le service technique Macway (là où j'ai acheté le disque dur externe) et on m'a dit que c'était les barettes mémoires qui étaient défaillantes. J'ai donc racheté deux nouvelles barettes mémoires, mais le même message d'erreur s'affiche. 

J'ai donc fait un Apple Hardware Test étendu et j'ai eu ce code d'erreur : *4SNS/1/40000000:TB3T-128.000*. J'ai un peu fouiné sur le net et j'ai trouvé ceci qui répond en partie à mon problème : le "sensor" est défaillant, la connectique du "sensor" est défaillante ou le problème vient de la carte mère. 

Le fait est que je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela n'arrive seulement quand j'essaye d'utiliser Time Machine. Si quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer sur ce point&#8230;

Je pense qu'il ne me reste plus qu'à déposer ma machine dans un Apple Store ou chez un réparateur agréé pour changer le fameux "sensor". Qu'en pensez-vous ? Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

La température de la batterie semble bien en cause (le _TB_ de TB3T).

Ton lien pointe certains Mac : ça incrimine le hardware.

La seule suggestion divergente que j'ai à te faire est de modifier le menu autorisant les sauvegardes TM quand le Mac est sur batterie plutôt que secteur (c'est dans _Préférences Système > TM > Options_), et de voir si ça évite les plantages.


Après, il faut bien qu'une défaillance débute quelque part,
et Time Machine sollicite fortement le Mac quand elle fait sa première sauvegarde
= le kernel panic risque de survenir bientôt pour des tâches de plus en plus légères, s'il est bien strictement d'origine matérielle.

Alors, réparer ce vieux Mac ? ou prévoir l'achat d'un nouveau ?


----------



## Cavas (16 Février 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le sparsebundle, c'est l'image-disque contenue dans ton NAS, et qui contient elle-même le dossier au nom de ton Mac.
> 
> Pour en Vérifier/Réparer le Disque, on n'a pas besoin de l'ouvrir ou de le monter.




Rien à faire, l'utilitaire de disque plante dès que je fais cette manip'...


----------



## asters (16 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fait une clean install de mon MBP 2011 sous OSX 10.8.2
Mon mac a un SSD et un HDD et j'utilise Time Machine pour un backup d'une partie de mon HDD sur mon NAS.
Après la clean install, je configure Time Machine en spécifiant le volume de sauvegarde destinataire mais OSX ne trouve aucune sauvegarde sur ce volume alors qu'elle y existe bel et bien.. dois-je recommencer une sauvegarde complète ?

Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## big41 (16 Février 2013)

Bon je vais me faire incendier mais je ne retrouve plus l'info :rose:

J'ai besoin de changer le disque dur qui me sert pour TM.
Je sais qu'il est possible de récupérer le dossier sur un disque et de la transférer sur le nouveau.
Mais je ne sais plus comment faire pour que mon Mac reconnaisse le nouveau disque comme étant sa sauvegarde TM ?? 
En gros je veux juste remplacer le HDD par un plus gros en transférant la sauvegarde TM dessus et que quand je le connecte ça continue d'empiler les sauvegarde dessus sans perdre les anciennes.


----------



## asters (16 Février 2013)

Nos demandes se recoupent je pense big41


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Février 2013)

Cavas a dit:


> Rien à faire, l'utilitaire de disque plante dès que je fais cette manip'...


Là, je ne vois que DiskWarrior (logiciel de réparation à 100$) pour t'éviter de repartir de zéro 

Ou alors, tu as un problème de connexion ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------




asters a dit:


> Après la clean install, je configure Time Machine en spécifiant le volume de sauvegarde destinataire mais OSX ne trouve aucune sauvegarde sur ce volume alors qu'elle y existe bel et bien..


Je commencerais par un full reset : http://forums.macg.co/9146962-post12.html

puis, si besoin, je lirais ça : http://pondini.org/TM/B6.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------




big41 a dit:


> Je sais qu'il est possible de récupérer le dossier sur un disque et de la transférer sur le nouveau.
> Mais je ne sais plus comment faire pour que mon Mac reconnaisse le nouveau disque comme étant sa sauvegarde TM ??


Tu désactives TM, et puis tu transfères le dossier sur le nouveau disque, ou par glisser-déposer via le Finder, ou par clonage en file-level.
Sans Ignorer les permissions sur le nouveau volume !

= http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5096?viewlocale=fr_FR

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------




asters a dit:


> j'utilise Time Machine pour un backup d'une partie de mon HDD sur mon NAS.


Ou ton NAS n'est pas compatible avec 10.8 ? (vérifie s'il n'y a pas une mise à jour du firmware à faire)


----------



## big41 (17 Février 2013)

asters a dit:


> Nos demandes se recoupent je pense big41



Oui et non.
Moi je veux remplacer le DDE TM par un autre de plus grand volume sans perdre les anciennes sauvegardes, et je sais que c'est possible mais je ne me rappelle plus comment :rose:

Dans ton cas tu es parti d'une clean instalet ton Mac ne reconnait plus la sauvegarde: tu as pourtant bien du tout réinstallé avec elle non ? Donc ça devrait fonctionner ? Ou alors t'as loupé un épisode. Quand tu recherches ta sauvegarde via TM as tu essayer "parcourir d'autre sauvegarde" ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Moi je veux remplacer le DDE TM par un autre de plus grand volume sans perdre les anciennes sauvegardes, et je sais que c'est possible mais je ne me rappelle plus comment :rose:


Tu as la réponse de François dans le message juste au dessus.


----------



## Average Joe (17 Février 2013)

Eh oui, Big41, j'ai fait moi aussi la manip que tu décrits. J'ai branché un nouveau disque dur externe sur le Mac en plus du premier et j'ai transféré les sauvegardes de l'un à l'autre par le Finder tout simplement. Je ne me suis même pas posé de questions. J'avais évidemment désactivé Time Machine au préalable.
Par contre ça n'a pas empêché le nouveau disque dur de tomber au rade au bout d'un an mais bon (du coup il a été remplacé par un G-Drive _a priori_ plus fiable).


----------



## big41 (17 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu as la réponse de François dans le message juste au dessus.



Rhaaa je suis encore élu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aujourd'hui :rose:

Désolé et merci encore :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Là, je ne vois que DiskWarrior (logiciel de réparation à 100$) pour t'éviter de repartir de zéro
> 
> Ou alors, tu as un problème de connexion ??
> 
> ...



Merci François


----------



## Cavas (17 Février 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Là, je ne vois que DiskWarrior (logiciel de réparation à 100$) pour t'éviter de repartir de zéro
> 
> Ou alors, tu as un problème de connexion ??




Mmmhhh tant pis je pense que je vais repartir à zéro. Merci pour le coup de main


----------



## asters (20 Février 2013)

Merci pour la réponse.

J'ai donc testé la fonction inherit sans succés..

Juste pour resituer : je sauvegarde via TM, une partie de mon HDD (mes photos, aucunement le système ou applications). Ayant un SSD, lors de la clean install, je n'ai pas touché au HDD, le système étant sur le SSD. 
Je cherche juste à ce que TM continue à partir de sa dernière sauvegarde.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Février 2013)

Je suppose que tu as vérifié que ton NAS est compatible avec 10.8, et que ton nouveau système communique bien avec lui.

Après, la commande _inherit_ permet de raccrocher les wagons, normalement.


----------



## asters (21 Février 2013)

Oui mon NAS communique bien avec mac OSX, je vois bien mon NAS via le système.
C'est le lancement de la commande inherit qui s'achève par un Failed... (error 35)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Février 2013)

asters a dit:


> C'est le lancement de la commande inherit qui s'achève par un Failed... (error 35)


La moindre erreur de rédaction dans la commande peut suffire à faire capoter le tout.


----------



## asters (24 Février 2013)

Sans succés j'ai refait une nouvelle sauvegarde...en RJ45 par contre 
Merci pour l'aide.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (24 Février 2013)

Bonjour alors moi j'ai un problème un peu plus anodin.

Tout simplement la sauvegarde automatique horaire ne fonctionne plus depuis une bonne semaine.

Je possède un disque dur WD My Book branché en USB pour mes sauvegardes TM avec encore 60 % d'espace libre. Lundi dernier j'ai désactivé Time Machine pour pouvoir l&#8217;éjecter. En le rebranchant j'avais oublié de réactiver l'application, et donc aucune sauvegarde ne s'est faite durant une demi journée, moment ou je me rends compte de ce petit oubli.

Et depuis plus aucune sauvegarde horaire ne s'est faite, le disque sort de veille au moment donné, reste allumé durant 5 bonnes minutes sans aucune activité et replonge dans le sommeil. A ce moment la, TM m'annonce la prochaine sauvegarde dans 1h comme si de rien n'était et au moment voulu, rebelote>disque qui sort de veille>pas de sauvegarde>remise en veille>prochaine sauvegarde dans 1h... 

La commande "Sauvegarder maintenant" marche parfaitement en revanche, heureusement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------

Autre chose, l&#8217;icône de mon disque dur sur le bureau reste "jaune usb" et pas "verte time machine" comme la logique voudrait qu'elle le soit.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Février 2013)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Tout simplement la sauvegarde automatique horaire ne fonctionne plus depuis une bonne semaine.


Débranche et éteins DDE et Mac, attends quelques minutes, puis rebranche : ça peut suffire.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (24 Février 2013)

Déjà fait, tout comme avoir sélectionné de nouveau le disque dur après l'avoir débranché, rebranché...rien de nouveau, c'est comme si TM oubliait à chaque fois de sauvegarder. J'ai vérifié aussi que des copies n'étaient pas planquées sur mon disque système

En fouillant sur le net, un mec qui avait le même problème que moi l'a résolu en reformatant totalement le dd. Mais je n'ai pas vraiment envie de me retaper 7h de sauvegarde en USB 2.0 :hein:

Bon ce n'est pas super grave en soi, je n'ai pas un besoin absolu d'une sauvegarde automatique toutes les heures, je fais une sauvegarde manuelle quotidienne et ça me suffit amplement. C'est juste agaçant de ne pas savoir ce qui se passe et comment régler le problème pour que ça fonctionne correctement.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2013)

Alors, essaie un full reset = http://forums.macg.co/9146962-post12.html


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (25 Février 2013)

> _Effacez le fichier  /Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.TimeMachine.plist (dans le  répertoire Bibliothèque à la racine du disque, pas celui de votre  répertoire utilisateur)._


Euh j'ai un petit problème, ce fichier est introuvable chez moi...

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/998295Library.jpg


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2013)

Va plutôt dans la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD, et pas dans celle de ta Maison.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (25 Février 2013)

Ok, bon de toute façon je viens de refaire un démarrage en ne laissant que mon hd de sauvegarde connecté. Prochaine sauvegarde prévue à 15h34, soit dans deux minutes. Croisons les doigts sinon je virerai le fichier de prefs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------

Nan la sauvegarde s'est bien effectuée, et licône disque est redevenue verte, alors que j'ai rien fait de plus que tout ce que j'avais essayé depuis une semaine 

La je pensais à un truc, ça fait une semaine que le problème est apparu, bon j'ai pas compté à la minute près hein. Mais se pourrait-il que le bug se soit réglé de lui-même à la fin d'un "cycle hebdomadaire" ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2013)

De mon côté, ce qui m'étonne, c'est le peu de fichiers que contienne ton dossier de Préférences d'après ta capture d'écran. 


Tout ce que je connaisse et qui puisse arranger des choses une fois la semaine, c'est le script hebdomadaire de maintenance. Mais il se lance le samedi.

Après, j'ai vu sur mes Mac successifs des dysfonctionnements mineurs survenir et repartir quand ils l'avaient décidé : le seul lien que j'ai pu faire était une relance de la session ou un nième redémarrage.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (25 Février 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> De mon côté, ce qui m'étonne, c'est le peu de fichiers que contienne ton dossier de Préférences d'après ta capture d'écran.



Tout va bien de ce coté, je m'étais simplement trompé de bibliothèque (je pensais que le chemin d'accès via "aller + alt" menait dans le dossier "macintosh hd" et pas le "home")



> Après,  j'ai vu sur mes Mac successifs des dysfonctionnements mineurs survenir  et repartir quand ils l'avaient décidé : le seul lien que j'ai pu faire  était une relance de la session ou un nième redémarrage. 	  Aujourd'hui 15h56



Bon la tout semble remarcher correctement. Le redémarrage y est sans doute pour quelque chose, mais pourquoi ça n'a pas marché auparavant ?

A moins que ce soit mon autre disque externe qui mette le boxon, si c'est ça on ne va pas tarder à le savoir vu que je le rebranche demain matin...

J'ai aussi remarqué un autre truc. Habituellement quand je rebranche mon hd et que je réactive TM dans la foulée, il me programme systématiquement une sauvegarde une heure plus tard (par exemple la il est 19h12, la prochaine sauvegarde se ferait à 20h12).

Cependant durant toute cette semaine, il m'a programmé des sauvegardes à heures piles (15h00, 16H00, etc...). Ca ne m'avait pas sauté aux yeux au départ même si j'avais remarqué un truc pas comme d'habitude.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2013)

L'ordre de chainage des disques externes et les ports donnent parfois des gags.


Tu as une chance sur 60 que tes sauvegardes TM se fassent à la minute 00.


----------



## Alexis176 (7 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un souci avec mon Time Capsule depuis ce matin, et principalement avec la sauvegarde Time Machine sur ce disque dur. La sauvegarde se lance (après les indications "Recherche du disque...", "Préparation de la copie de sauvegarde") sauf qu'elle ne se termine pas. Par exemple, dans Console, il est indiqué que la sauvegarde devait faire 1 Go 21. Sauf qu'elle continue bien après ça (j'ai forcé l'arrêt de la sauvegarde lorsque ça arrivait à 56 Go !). 
J'ai redémarré le Mac, redémarré le Time Capsule, fermé quelques programmes comme CleanMyDrive (malgré qu'hier encore ça fonctionnait très bien) mais rien n'y fait, dès que la sauvegarde horaire se re-lance, elle ne s'arrête jamais, le chiffre continue d'augmenter (alors qu'il n'y aucun fichier en téléchargement pouvant nécessiter une mise à jour de la sauvegarde).

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## union91 (7 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un Imac (en Os 10.6). Je sauvegarde avec time machine. J'ai du rentrer la machine sous garantie pour changer le disque dur. Vu les délais qu'on m'imposait, j'ai acheté un mac mini ( version 10.8) pour continuer à travailler. J'ai donc utiliser l'assistant migration. J'ai continué à sauvegarder avec time machine. Je viens de récupérer mon Imac. Problème : imposssible de faire migrer sur l'Imac vu que la version ( 10.8) est supérieure à la version de mon Imac...Qqn aurait une solution pour m'aider svp ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2013)

Alexis176 a dit:


> La sauvegarde se lance (après les indications "Recherche du disque...", "Préparation de la copie de sauvegarde") sauf qu'elle ne se termine pas. Par exemple, dans Console, il est indiqué que la sauvegarde devait faire 1 Go 21. Sauf qu'elle continue bien après ça (j'ai forcé l'arrêt de la sauvegarde lorsque ça arrivait à 56 Go !).


Si tu as de la place disponible sur ta Capsule, le plus simple est de laisser aller la sauvegarde à son terme, quitte à l'effacer ensuite.

Si tu veux supprimer cette tentative de sauvegarde, ça va être plus compliqué.
L'icône TM de la barre des menus permet de Vérifier le Disque : fais-le, et sois patient, c'est long&#8230;
Et puis, tente un full reset = http://forums.macg.co/9146962-post12.html
Enfin, via le Finder, après avoir désactivé TM, rentre dans le sparsebundle de la Capsule (avec un double-clic), mets le fichier ._inprogress_ à la Corbeille, et vide la Corbeille avec Onyx.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------

Bonjour, et bienvenue,


union91 a dit:


> Problème : imposssible de faire migrer sur l'Imac vu que la version ( 10.8) est supérieure à la version de mon Imac...Qqn aurait une solution pour m'aider svp ?


Réinstalle de zéro ton iMac en recréant ton compte antérieur (même nom, même mot de passe),
et achète Back-In-Time : tu pourras alors restaurer ce que tu voudras
= http://www.tri-edre.fr/english/backintime.html (clique sur les mots bleus)

C'est la solution la plus simple que je voie en l'absence de clone préalable.


Sinon, tu peux restaurer ta sauvegarde TM 10.6 à partir de la partition Recovery HD du Mini : elle contient un utilitaire qui permet de choisir la date à restaurer et le disque où restaurer
= tu choisis la dernière date en 10.6, et tu demandes à restaurer sur l'iMac que tu auras démarré en mode Target (touche T au booing, en fire-wire) sur le Mini. 
Si tu vois ce que je veux dire&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 problème avec Time Machine chez quelqu'un que je cherche à aider :

Le DDE TM est un Lacie de 1 To, mis en place l'année dernière.
Sauvegarde journalière avec Time Machine Editor.

No problem, jusqu'à aujourd'hui :

Le disque apparait vide dans le Finder.

Utilitaire de disque (Udd), ou Cmd + i montrent qu'il y a env. 500 Go de données.

Vérification dans Udd : 2 lignes rouges, demande réparation.
Réparation faite : "le Volume Machin a été réparé correctement".

Mais il apparait toujours vide dans le Finder...

Y a-t-il quelque chose à tenter ?

Merci.

L'ordi est un iMac 2009 sous 10.7.5.


----------



## PDD (15 Mars 2013)

J'effectue tous les deux jours mes sauvegardes TM, la dernière avant hier (en continu pendant une demi journée). Je la relance maintenant et TM me dit "la sauvegarde précédente n'a pu être terminée, dernière sauvegarde il y a 27 jours". Y a t-il une explication? Merci de vos avis.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Mais il apparait toujours vide dans le Finder...
> 
> Y a-t-il quelque chose à tenter ?


Peut-on entrer dans l'espace intergalactique ?

Je vérifierais d'abord le disque interne de l'iMac avec Utilitaire de Disque.
J'essaierais ensuite d'éteindre et débrancher Mac et DDE, et de rebrancher quelques minutes après.
Et enfin, je regarderais ce que donne le DDE dans le Finder d'une autre session.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------




PDD a dit:


> J'effectue tous les deux jours mes sauvegardes TM, la dernière avant hier (en continu pendant une demi journée). Je la relance maintenant et TM me dit "la sauvegarde précédente n'a pu être terminée, dernière sauvegarde il y a 27 jours". Y a t-il une explication?


Essaie de faire un full reset : http://forums.macg.co/9146962-post12.html

Sinon, je regarderais ce que raconte la Console (en y faisant une recherche sur _backupd_).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir François,

 merci pour la réponse : 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-on entrer dans l'espace intergalactique ? NON
> 
> Je vérifierais d'abord le disque interne de l'iMac avec Utilitaire de Disque. FAIT
> 
> ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir Renaud,

Et que donne le DDE dans le Finder d'un autre Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2013)

Ca je ne peux pas tester, pour tout te dire c'est de l'assistance à distance, et la personne est... au Portugal.

Vu l'endroit, doit pas y avoir un Mac à 50 km à la ronde.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Mars 2013)

Alors, en solution simple (sans Diskwarrior ni TechTool Pro), reste la création d'une nouvelle session.

Ou encore, une bête histoire de câble ou port sur lequel est branché le DDE.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2013)

Je testerai avec un autre compte.

Le câble je n'y crois pas trop puisque Utilitaire de disque a fait vérification et réparation "normalement".


----------



## PDD (16 Mars 2013)

Francois merci pour ton commentaire mais toutes mes sauvegardes sont bien présentes, ce qui m'étonne c'est que TM me signale que ma dernière sauvegarde date de 27 jours alors que si je vérifie dans l"'Espace"elle date de 2 jours. Bon rien d'important car les sauvegardes sont maintenant très rapides et fonctionnent en cas de besoin...


----------



## gipy58 (18 Mars 2013)

Bonjour
J'ai un problème avec ma sauvegarde TimeMachine, tout se passe bien sauf  que l'onglet Applications est inactif donc inaccessible , pourtant la  sauvegarde a le même volume que sur mon Mac en gros
je précise  que je ne l'ai pas mis dans les éléments a exclure de la sauvegarde
Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer?
Merci


----------



## Thedgejr (29 Mars 2013)

Il semblerait que j'ai le même souci que union91 mais je dois dire que je n'ai pas vraiment compris la solution.

Je me suis fait volé mon macbook pro en 10.7 mais le matin même j'avais fait une sauvegarde TM. Je viens de racheter un macbook pro mais cette fois ci la version est 10.8 et quand je branche pour DD sur lequel TM sauvegardait et bien je ne vois rien du tout TM me dit qu'il n'y a aucune sauvegarde antérieure
Je suis aller manuellement dans le disque dur et pourtant il y a bien les anciennes sauvegarde. J'ai changé le nom de mon mbp afin qu'il soit le même que celui de mon précédent mais pour le coup .... toujours rien.

Voila Voila
Je vous remercie par avance pour vos solutions
++
JC


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Mars 2013)

Thedgejr a dit:


> Je me suis fait volé mon macbook pro en 10.7 mais le matin même j'avais fait une sauvegarde TM. Je viens de racheter un macbook pro mais cette fois ci la version est 10.8 et quand je branche pour DD sur lequel TM sauvegardait et bien je ne vois rien du tout TM me dit qu'il n'y a aucune sauvegarde antérieure
> Je suis aller manuellement dans le disque dur et pourtant il y a bien les anciennes sauvegarde. J'ai changé le nom de mon mbp afin qu'il soit le même que celui de mon précédent mais pour le coup .... toujours rien.


Toi, tu as changé de Mac et d'OS X, et pas seulement de disque interne comme union91.

Et TM reconnaît le disque et le Mac selon leurs identifiants matériels, et pas seulement selon le nom du Mac.

Alors, tu dois faire une migration.

Le plus simple est de créer un nouveau compte dans ton nouveau Mac (= un compte admin qui n'existait pas dans l'ancien),
puis de lancer l'application _Assistant de Migration_ à partir de ce compte : tu récupèreras en une fois tout ce que tu veux récupérer de l'ancien Mac, et tu n'auras que quelques mises à jour de logiciels tiers à faire.


----------



## LaurentR (29 Mars 2013)

Thedgejr a dit:


> Il semblerait que j'ai le même souci que union91 mais je dois dire que je n'ai pas vraiment compris la solution.
> 
> Je me suis fait volé mon macbook pro en 10.7 mais le matin même j'avais fait une sauvegarde TM. Je viens de racheter un macbook pro mais cette fois ci la version est 10.8 et quand je branche pour DD sur lequel TM sauvegardait et bien je ne vois rien du tout TM me dit qu'il n'y a aucune sauvegarde antérieure
> Je suis aller manuellement dans le disque dur et pourtant il y a bien les anciennes sauvegarde. J'ai changé le nom de mon mbp afin qu'il soit le même que celui de mon précédent mais pour le coup .... toujours rien.
> ...



Cet article explique bien comment migrer une sauvegarde Time Machine en cas de changement d'ordinateur :

http://pondini.org/TM/B6.html


----------



## Thedgejr (29 Mars 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse.

Je vais essayer cela ce soir et vous tiens au courant

++
JC


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Mars 2013)

LaurentR a dit:


> Cet article explique bien comment migrer une sauvegarde Time Machine en cas de changement d'ordinateur :
> 
> http://pondini.org/TM/B6.html


L'article explique comment poursuivre ses sauvegardes TM sur le même volume qu'auparavant (= les transférer),
mais pas comment migrer une ancienne sauvegarde. 

Tu vas me dire qu'une fois la sauvegarde raccrochée au nouveau Mac, on peut restaurer à l'envi (si on sait comment la trouver),
mais je te réponds d'avance qu'il faut connaître l'anglais et le Terminal pour appliquer ta solution sans encombre.


----------



## LaurentR (29 Mars 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> L'article explique comment poursuivre ses sauvegardes TM sur le même volume qu'auparavant (= les transférer),
> mais pas comment migrer une ancienne sauvegarde.
> 
> Tu vas me dire qu'une fois la sauvegarde raccrochée au nouveau Mac, on peut restaurer à l'envi (si on sait comment la trouver),
> mais je te réponds d'avance qu'il faut connaître l'anglais et le Terminal pour appliquer ta solution sans encombre.



http://www.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&sl=en&tl=fr&u=http://pondini.org/TM/B6.html


En ce qui concerne les commandes du terminal, si tu suis bien la documentation, il s'agit surtout de copier/coller les commandes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Mars 2013)

LaurentR a dit:


> En ce qui concerne les commandes du terminal, si tu suis bien la documentation, il s'agit surtout de copier/coller les commandes.


Moi, oui.

Mais Thedgejr ??? (= je m'attends à devoir lui expliquer comment se servir d'Assistant de Migration.app)

= le plus difficile n'est pas de savoir par soi-même, mais de faire comprendre à un autre.


----------



## Thedgejr (30 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Alors j'ai essayé les deux techniques, à savoir celle de la migration en premier.

Cette première bloque au moment de voir les disques dur branché, car seul mon disque dur interne du mac apparait ici. J'ai essayé à plusieurs reprise et rien n'y fait.

Ensuite j'a essayé la méthode sur internet, j'ai réalisé les paragraphe bleu et rose comme indique dans le cas d'un nouveau mac, rien de bien particulier j'arrive à la fin de la procédure sans souci mais sans changement ou action notable en cours.
PAR CONTRE la ou cela chance avec cette méthode c'est qu'après plusieurs test j'ai par hasard lancé TM et que la toutes mes anciennes sauvegardes étaient visibles et que j'ai pu lancé la dernier en date, une longue barre de progression (la même que celle d'un copier coller) est apparu puis au bout de deux heures cette dernière finis rien n'avait changé ...

J'ai oublié de préciser quelque chose dans mon premier message à savoir que sur mon précédent mac j'avais deux partitions, La Machintosh HD et une Document ... peut être que ceci est problématique ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Mars 2013)

La migration est supposée fonctionner, pourvu qu'on choisisse les bons items : apparemment, tu as choisi les disques démarrables (mais pas les externes) puisque tu ne vois que ton interne
= http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4889?viewlocale=fr_FR

L'exception connue est un disque TM qui est à réparer avec Utilitaire de Disque.


La méthode signalée par LaurentR permet de raccrocher la sauvegarde d'un ancien Mac à un nouveau Mac. 
À l'issue, il y a une longue réindexation Spotlight de la sauvegarde, qui peut durer des heures. 
Si elle finit par échouer, il faudra aussi vérifier/réparer le Disque TM, voire réinitialiser Spotlight.


TM sait sauvegarder une seconde partition OS étendu, pourvu qu'elle n'ait pas été exclue.
Le grand gag est lors de la restauration : il faut avoir créé une partition Documents dans le nouveau Mac pour pouvoir la restaurer via le clic sur le bouton dédié dans l'espace intergalactique
(sinon, il faut restaurer le contenu de la partition, et pas le contenant, et le restaurer via le clic droit).


----------



## Thedgejr (30 Mars 2013)

Non Non j'ai bien sélectionné les disques externes ...

J'ai bien recréer une partition "Documents" sans aucun aboutissement concret ...

J'ai à nouveau refait la manip dans le terminal mes sauvegardes étaient à nouveau visibles mais une fois la restauration lancé il me dit qu'il y a un élément plus ancien "Documents HD" et me proposer soit de garder les deux soit de supprimer soit de garder l'ancien moi je coche garder les deux puis tout fonctionne jusqu'au bout mais a la fin il n'y a rien de nouveau aucun documents ajouté aucun logiciel d'installer rien de rien ... je pense que je vais finir par tout refaire à la main et copier coller mes données ... j'ai l'impression de perdre plus de temps sur un outil sensé men faire gagner :/


----------



## Thedgejr (30 Mars 2013)

Encore moi,

Je viens de m'apercevoir que m'on disque dur est presque pleins ... cela signifierait t'il que la restauration a fonctionné ? Si oui ou se trouvent les documents car je ne les vois vraiment nul part :/


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Avril 2013)

Thedgejr a dit:


> Je viens de m'apercevoir que m'on disque dur est presque pleins ... cela signifierait t'il que la restauration a fonctionné ? Si oui ou se trouvent les documents car je ne les vois vraiment nul part :/


Si tu ne trouves pas dans _Macintosh HD_, utilise le menu _Aller au dossier_ du Finder (Cmd+Maj+G) en lui indiquant : */Volumes*

= la restauration se fait dans _/Volumes_ quand on clique sur le bouton _Recreate Enclosing Folders_ lors de la restauration d'une partition externe.
Et il vaut mieux restaurer les dossiers de la racine de la partition que la partition elle-même.


----------



## vin$$ (12 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous, petit voire gros soucis. Hier j'ai changé de Disque dur interne, j'en ai mis un de 1000Go à la place de 256Go. Bien sur j'avais fait une sauvegarde Time Machine sur un DD externe de 256Go.

Donc sur le nouveau DD interne, j'ai réinstallé Mountain Lion en passant par le Mac App Store. Grâce à l'assistant de migration, je remet tout ce que j'avais sauvegardé avec Time Machine, enfin presque tout, apparemment il y a eu un problème, seulement les applications sont revenus, le reste j'ai du me débrouiller autrement (musiques, vidéos, documents, photos). J'ai fait ça 2 fois, car la 1ere fois ça me met un message d'erreur à la fin, je me dit c'est rien, j'éteint et réallume mon mac et recommence, sauf que ça m'a fait pareil.

Seulement mon soucis maintenant, c'est que j'ai 332Go de pris dans Autres, savais vous pourquoi cela fait ça ? Si oui comment récupérer ces 332Go ?


Merci


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (13 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

Alors moi j'ai de nouveau un bug tout pourri 

Impossible d'acceder au "cyberespace" de Time Machine. Les sauvegardes se font, j'y ai accès via le finder mais l'application ne fonctionne pas. Quand je clique sur l'îcone que ce soit dans le dock ou via "entrer dans Time Machine" c'est comme si je cliquais dans du vide...

PS : la session "invité" a toujours accès au cyberespace.

Ca m'est arrivé après une réparation des autorisations et un redémarrage n'a rien changé...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Avril 2013)

vin$$ a dit:


> Seulement mon soucis maintenant, c'est que j'ai 332Go de pris dans Autres, savais vous pourquoi cela fait ça ?
> Si oui comment récupérer ces 332Go ?


L'Assistant de Migration migre, l'utilitaire de restauration restaure

= quand on veut tout récupérer, on lance l'assistant de migration à partir d'un nouveau compte créé tout exprès dans le nouveau disque, 
ou on se sert de l'utilitaire de restauration de Recovery HD (ce qui est bien plus simple).


Alors, si j'ai bien vu, regarde dans _/Volumes_ (Cmd+Maj+G) et dans  ton dossier _Utilisateurs_, 
et fais le ménage.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------




Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Quand je clique sur l'îcone que ce soit dans le dock ou via "entrer dans Time Machine" c'est comme si je cliquais dans du vide...


Lis ça, éventuellement avec l'aide de _Google Trad_ : http://pondini.org/TM/E4.html


----------



## vin$$ (13 Avril 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> L'Assistant de Migration migre, l'utilitaire de restauration restaure
> 
> = quand on veut tout récupérer, on lance l'assistant de migration à partir d'un nouveau compte créé tout exprès dans le nouveau disque,
> ou on se sert de l'utilitaire de restauration de Recovery HD (ce qui est bien plus simple).
> ...



Je fais comme tu m'as dit et je te dirais. En tout cas merci même si cela ne marche pas, on sait jamais 

EDIT : Merci sérieux, tout est redevenu normal


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (13 Avril 2013)

Quand à moi j'ai viré le fichier list et tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## yul (15 Avril 2013)

Salut,
Je n'arrive plus à faire de suvegarde Time Machine????
Je n'ai rien changé de spécial, j'ai un iMac 24'' de 2009 sous 10.7.5 et mon disque de sauvegarde est un disque externe SafeDisk Mini II branché en Fire Wire ou en USB. La sauvegarde se lance, mais au bout de quelques temps s'arrête sans message d'erreur et biensur sans aucune sauvegarde disponible?????
Quelqu'un a t'il déjà rencontré ce problème ????:mouais::rose:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Avril 2013)

yul a dit:


> La sauvegarde se lance, mais au bout de quelques temps s'arrête sans message d'erreur et biensur sans aucune sauvegarde disponible?????


Que raconte l'icône de TM dans la barre des menus (ou Préférences Système) pendant la sauvegarde ?

Depuis combien de temps TM ne sait plus sauvegarder ?

Que raconte la Console ? (dans tes Utilitaires ; faire une recherche sur le mot _backupd_)

Qu'as-tu tenté et vérifié ?


----------



## yul (15 Avril 2013)

L'icone TM tourne lors de la sauvegarde.
TM ne fonctionne plus depuis le 12 mars
La console????? Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles????
J'ai vérifié les disques, mon disque de sauvegarde est ok, par contre j'ai plein d'erreur à corriger sur mon disque HD... Je ne m'en été pas rendu compte, car pas de problème particulier.
Il faut que je lance le disque d'instar et passe un coup d'utilitaire disque pour repérer.:mouais:Pour l'instant, je sauvegarde mes photos et des bricoles sur mon disque sans utiliser TM...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Avril 2013)

En 10.7, on répare le disque interne de préférence avec l'Utilitaire de Disque de la partition Recovery HD.

Si le répertoire est malade, ça peut expliquer le dysfonctionnement de TM.

Après plus d'un mois sans nouvelle sauvegarde, TM risque fort de te faire une nouvelle sauvegarde intégrale (au lieu de différentielle), ou de caler.


----------



## yul (15 Avril 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En 10.7, on répare le disque interne de préférence avec l'Utilitaire de Disque de la partition Recovery HD.



Merci mais je ne sais pas où est la partition Recovery HD ???:mouais:
Où puis je la trouver???


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2013)

Redémarre l'ordi, et maintiens Alt appuyée au boinngg : tu verras à l'écran les 2 partitions bootables : MacintoshHD, et Récupération 10.7 (Recovery HD).

Choisis la partition de récupération, et touche Entrée.

Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, choisis Utilitaire de disque.

Fais la réparation de MacintoshHD.

Puis redémarre l'ordi.


----------



## yul (15 Avril 2013)

Ok merci j'essaie dès demain...


----------



## yul (16 Avril 2013)

Salut,
J'ai réparé mon disque avec l'utilitaire disque en bootant sur HD recovery... Mais la sauvegarde ne fonctionne toujours pas???:mouais::rose: J'ai d'ailleur l'impression que la sauvegarde s'arrête toujours au même endroit, vers 23 Go de sauvegarde ???
Essaye en excluant certain gros fichier pour voir...:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2013)

Ca sent le DDE plein.

Si tu as tout (vraiment tout) sur ton HD, pourquoi ne pas effacer le DDE et refaire la liaison avec ton HD

*Attention avant d'effacer ton DDE*, il faut impérativement désactiver ta Time Machine, sinon tu risques de tout perdre.

A vérifier si possible avant.


----------



## yul (16 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ca sent le DDE plein.
> 
> Si tu as tout (vraiment tout) sur ton HD, pourquoi ne pas effacer le DDE et refaire la liaison avec ton HD
> 
> ...



C'est déjà fait aussi... Marche pas ???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2013)

T'aurai pas un DDE en rab ... histoire de voir si ça fonctionne


----------



## PDD (16 Avril 2013)

Moi  j'ai trois machines sur mon disque externe et en plus je dépose tous les fichiers que je veux.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Moi  j'ai trois machines sur mon disque externe et en plus je dépose tous les fichiers que je veux.



 ah bon ... je dois être parano avec 3 DDE pour une machine, plus une clef USB 32 Go avec des trucs hyper importants comme ... V2 et Mail Lost+Found


----------



## yul (16 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> T'aurai pas un DDE en rab ... histoire de voir si ça fonctionne



Non je n'en ai pas d'autre, mais il a l'air de fonctionner correctement... Car lorsque je l'utilise sans TimeMachine, il fonctionne bien.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2013)

yul a dit:


> Non je n'en ai pas d'autre, mais il a l'air de fonctionner correctement... Car lorsque je l'utilise sans TimeMachine, il fonctionne bien.



Essaye cela :

Désactive Time Machine, ensuite coupe le jus du DDE, quand c'est fait redémarre ta machine. Quand ta machine est stable, rallume ton DDE, et pour terminer réactive TM depuis les préférences système ... on ne sait jamais.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Avril 2013)

Vous allez un peu trop vite tous les deux :hein: :

- quand TM bute à 32 Go de sauvegarde, on va regarder ce que raconte la Console (c'est souvent un fichier vérolé qui bloque, et il suffit alors de l'exclure)

- quand on efface la partition TM, on change son immatriculation (son UUID, grâce auquel TM reconnaît sa partition) : on doit donc "refaire la liaison", c'est-à-dire reparamétrer la destination des sauvegardes dans Préférences Système

- "marche pas ??? ", "la sauvegarde ne fonctionne toujours pas???", ça ne veut rien dire de précis : message d'erreur et historique de Console sont plus informatifs

- Utilitaire de Disque a-t-il réparé quelque chose sur le disque interne ?



On trouve la Console dans _Applications > Utilitaires_.
On y affiche _Tous les Messages_ dans sa barre latérale (en cliquant sur l'icône de gauche dans sa barre d'outils, si elle ne s'affiche pas spontanément),
et on fait une recherche dans la loupe _Chaînes correspondantes_, sur le mot *backupd*.


----------



## yul (16 Avril 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Vous allez un peu trop vite tous les deux :hein: :
> 
> - quand TM bute à 32 Go de sauvegarde, on va regarder ce que raconte la Console (c'est souvent un fichier vérolé qui bloque, et il suffit alors de l'exclure)
> 
> ...



Salut,
Merci pour ta réponse, je vais maintenant essayer de te répondre:
- lorsque TM bute, en fait ce n'est pas toujours au même instant, des fois 4 Go des fois 20 Go, et la console raconte beaucoup de chose que je ne comprends pas,
- oui j'ai paramétré la destination des sauvegardes après effacement de la partition TM,
- marche ps: en fait je n'ai pas d'erreur qui s'affiche, la sauvegarde s'arrête aléatoirement, et dans l'interface de TM je n'ai pas de sauvegarde disponible ( sauvegarde la plus ancienne et la plus récente: aucune ), j'ai un historique de la console si tu veux le voir???
- oui l'utilitaire de disque à réparé quelques chose sur le disque interne, à la fin de la réparation j'avais un message en vert me disant que tout été ok...

Dans la console j'ai plein de ligne de ce style:
16/04/13 19:48:02,957 com.apple.backupd: LaunchServices: bad alias at 0x10545c6c0, size 1936617321 too big

Voilà dis moi si tu veux que je t'envoie les messages de la console en message perso ???
:rateau:


----------



## yul (17 Avril 2013)

Bon j'ai refait un coup d'utilitaire disque, j'ai encore des erreurs qu'il n'arrive pas à réparer...
Je crois bien que mon disque va me lâcher????
Un petit conseil pour l'échange du disque ???? SSD ou classique ????:mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Avril 2013)

yul a dit:


> SSD ou classique ????


C'est selon ton Mac, ton budget, tes souhaits, etc.

Mais sauvegarde d'abord tes données ailleurs que dans Time Machine !


----------



## yul (17 Avril 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est selon ton Mac, ton budget, tes souhaits, etc.
> 
> Mais sauvegarde d'abord tes données ailleurs que dans Time Machine !



Oui j'ai sauvegardé mes données en manuel... Y a t'il une autre méthode ???
A part mes données personnel, faut t'il sauvegarder quelques choses???:mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Avril 2013)

La copie du dossier d'Utilisateur est habituellement suffisante.

Après, tu peux noter les applications que tu voudras réinstaller, tes codes d'accès internet, tes licences d'applis, etc.

Et tu peux penser à désautoriser iTunes (pour la musique achetée) dans ton compte juste avant le grand saut.


----------



## yul (18 Avril 2013)

Salut,
Je pense que je vais me prendre un SSD de 256 Go comme disque dur principal, et un externe de 1Te fera l'affaire pour la sauvegarde et le reste...


----------



## StéphanH (18 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'espère ne pas faire de doublon ...
Mon Mac (iMac 27 2012 - X.8.3) sort de veille toutes les 4h pour faire une sauvegarde TM.
En soit, cela ne me gêne pas trop, sauf qu'il allume l'écran (27", ça éclaire ...).

Est-ce normal ?

Merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Tu as paramétré le délai de sauvegarde à 4 heures avec un utilitaire tiers ?


----------



## StéphanH (18 Avril 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu as paramétré le délai de sauvegarde à 4 heures avec un utilitaire tiers ?



Merci FrançoisMacG

Je n'ai pas installé d'utilitaire spécifique.
Lorsque le Mac est allumé, il lance une sauvegarde chaque heure.
Lorsqu'il est en veille, il lance une sauvegarde toutes les 4 heures (4 heures précises, je vois cela sur les logs de connexion sur mon NAS Synology qui me sert de Time Capsule. C'est bien une connexion AFP depuis le user TM que j'ai spécifiquement créé pour cela)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Avril 2013)

Si tu te sens tout à fait d'attaque pour aller farfouiller dans les fichiers de ton Système (_com.apple.backupd-auto.plist_ et autres) pour voir si l'intervalle est bien de 3600 secondes, tu peux lire ça : http://pondini.org/TM/13.html

Sinon, essaie de désactiver TM le temps d'une nuit : si elle te réveille encore, il te faudra chercher quel utilitaire tu as pu avoir oublié. 
Si ça résoud le problème, un full reset sera peut-être le bienvenu : http://forums.macg.co/9146962-post12.html

À moins que cela ne vienne du NAS ? Et qu'il suffise de l'éteindre la nuit, ou de le paramétrer autrement ??


----------



## StéphanH (19 Avril 2013)

Merci FrançoisMacG,

Apple Care m'a suggéré ce matin de désactiver le Wake on Lan pour vérifier que rien sur mon LAN ne vient réveiller mon iMac (ce qui aurait comme conséquence, comme tu l'indiques, de lancer une sauvegarde, vu que le délai d'une heure est dépassé).

Je testerai cela ce we...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Avril 2013)

StéphanH a dit:


> Apple Care m'a suggéré ce matin de désactiver le Wake on Lan pour vérifier que rien sur mon LAN ne vient réveiller mon iMac


Pas bête.


----------



## StéphanH (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Voici les news du jour :
En désactivant le Wake on Lan, je n'ai effectivement plus de sauvegarde TM en mode veille.
J'ai donc un "perturbateur" sur mon LAN qui vient réveiller régulièrement mon iMac.
Dans le doute, ce matin, j'ai réactivé le WOL, et j'ai etteint mon NAS. On verra ce soir.

Mon soucis : TM ne tournera pas, mon NAS étant étteint. Mais comment puis-je vérifier si mon Mac est sorti de veille ??? C'est logué quelque part ???

Merci de vos lumières ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Avril 2013)

StéphanH a dit:


> comment puis-je vérifier si mon Mac est sorti de veille ??? C'est logué quelque part ???


Dans la Console (avec une recherche sur le mot *wake* dans _Tous les messages_).


----------



## StéphanH (22 Avril 2013)

Même NAS éteint, il se réveille ...
Quand je recherche "Wake" dans console, j'ai cela toutes les 4h :

_22/04/13 14:33:28,104 airportd[2044]:  
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.wifi.networkReachability
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.signature4: FullWake
com.apple.message.result: pass
com.apple.message.value: 3.289491
com.apple.message.value2: 3.300835
com.apple.message.value3: 4.424378_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h40 ----------

Sur mon LAN, dans la journée, il me reste une caméra IP, un iPad en WiFi (associé en synchro WiFi avec iTunes, mais je ne laisse pas tourner iTunes sur mon Mac), la Box et le décodeur TV.

Je couperai électriquement la caméra demain, et j'éteindrai l'iPad ...

Fou ça ...


----------



## StéphanH (23 Avril 2013)

idem sans caméra IP et sans iPad ...
reste la Livebox ou la STB ...


----------



## StéphanH (23 Avril 2013)

Je ne comprends plus rien ...

Ce soir, voici ce que je trouve dans la console :






Ce serait donc bien lié à Time Machine ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Avril 2013)

Pas sûr : RTC peut venir de TM, mais aussi des Préférences Système (_Éco d'énergie > Programmer_),


----------



## StéphanH (24 Avril 2013)

Merci,

Mais je n'ai rien de programmé de spécial.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Avril 2013)

Pour RTC, on peut tenter un reset de SMC du Mac dans ton cas
= http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR


Pour SleepTimer, Google ne me donne aucune réponse.


----------



## janno59 (7 Mai 2013)

Bonjour ,
j'ai un macbook pro 15p depuis 1mois et la sauvegarde fonctionnait parfaitement avec mon NAS Synology.
Mais voila depuis hier j'ai une erreur , j'ai du faire un connerie quelque part mais où 
l'erreur dans TM est:
* Impossible de créer l&#8217;image disque de sauvegarde «*/Volumes/Time Machine/MacBook Pro de Jean.sparsebundle*» (erreur 17).*
A quoi correspond cette erreur 17 , y a t-il un endroit ou je puisse trouver la signification de erreur 17 ?
J'ai fais des recherches sur Google mais on trouve de tout sauf erreur 17.
Dans la panique j'ai effacé le disque de sauvegarde TM et refait tout à zéro mais rien n'y fait .

J'ai même essayé de réinstaller Moutain Lion en faisant pomme+r et en choisissant reinstaller Mac OS X mais là il me dit de contacter applecare ?
Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Jean.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Il y a deux grandes pistes pour résoudre ton souci d'erreur 17 :

- renommer Capsule, Mac et réseau avec uniquement des chiffres et des lettres, sans intervalle ni autre caractère = http://pondini.org/TM/C9.html

- effacer les entrées de la Capsule dans Trousseau d'accès, puis reparamétrer dans Utilitaire Airport.


Une vérification de permissions et disque interne pourrait être utile : un bref démarrage en mode sans échec (Maj au booing) peaufinerait ensuite le tout.


----------



## janno59 (7 Mai 2013)

Merci pour tes réponses 
bon il y a du nouveau
je me suis branché en rj45 (en général je suis toujours en wifi) le disque backup TM est monté de suite et la sauvegarde s'est lancée et terminée 24giga ??
Bizarre quand même .


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Un ami vient de changer de disque dur de son vieil ibook et il a du problème avec ses fichiers.
Posons la situation:
Le disque dur de son ibook (sous X.5.x) était partitionné en 2: une pour le système et les app (que je vais appeler Disk 1), l'autre pour les fichiers (Disk 2). Le tout était sauvegardé via TM.
Son disque dur ayant rendu l'âme, il l'a fait remplacé et le magasin qui a fait le remplacement a installé SL et branché le disque dur TM sans partitionner au préalable. Résultat, il n'a retrouvé que ce qui était sur Disk 1.

J'ai ouvert son disque TM et j'ai copié/collé la partition Disk 2. La partition copiée, j'ai dû la rendre visible, mais à partir de là une mauvaise surprise: tous les fichiers, dossiers étaient en lecture seule. 
Et quand il utilise Photoshop, les fichiers que ce dernier crée sont aussi en lecture seule.

Une idée pour qu'ils puissent retrouver ses fichiers normalement et pour qu'il puisse utiliser Photoshop comme il veut ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,


Adrienhb a dit:


> J'ai ouvert son disque TM et j'ai copié/collé la partition Disk 2. La partition copiée, j'ai dû la rendre visible, mais à partir de là une mauvaise surprise: tous les fichiers, dossiers étaient en lecture seule.


As-tu recréé Disk 2, l'as-tu recréée avant de coller, 
ou as- tu copié les fichiers dans Disk 1 ??

Quelles sont les autorisations de Disk 2 et/ou des fichiers collés ? (à voir dans leurs _Informations_ : Cmd+i)


Pour restaurer proprement le contenu d'un disque externe (ou d'une seconde partition) :

- on entre et on navigue dans l'espace intergalactique de TM pour trouver la sauvegarde de cette partition, 
ou on passe par le menu _Parcourir d'autres Disques TM_ ; 
- on va dans l'Ordinateur, au-dessus de _Macintosh HD_ dans la barre latérale (Cmd+Maj+C), 
et on redescend vers le disque externe ;
- puis, en 10.5, on sélectionne les dossiers racine du disque, 
et on passe par la roue crantée (= le menu _Action_) pour demander la restauration de ces dossiers racine vers l'endroit qu'on désigne par le menu _Restaurer l'élément.machin sur &#8230;_
(depuis 10.6, on passe par le clic droit).


Donc, ou tu corriges les autorisations (à la main dans _Informations_, ou avec un utilitaire comme _BatChmod_),
ou tu refais la restauration, proprement cette fois.


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Mai 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse et désolé pour le retard, je tentais d'obtenir des infos de mon ami.




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> As-tu recréé Disk 2, l'as-tu recréée avant de coller,
> ou as- tu copié les fichiers dans Disk 1 ??



Copié.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quelles sont les autorisations de Disk 2 et/ou des fichiers collés ? (à voir dans leurs _Informations_ : Cmd+i)



Le compte de mon ami n'apparaissait pas, de mémoire il n'y avait que "staff" (R&W je crois) et "everyone" (Read only).
Je lui ai fait ajouter son compte en R&W.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour restaurer proprement le contenu d'un disque externe (ou d'une seconde partition) :



Bon si c'est déjà copié, c'est trop tard ?



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Donc, ou tu corriges les autorisations (à la main dans _Informations_, ou avec un utilitaire comme _BatChmod_),
> ou tu refais la restauration, proprement cette fois.



Les autorisations, c'est ce que j'ai fait ?

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Mai 2013)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Le compte de mon ami n'apparaissait pas, de mémoire il n'y avait que "staff" (R&W je crois) et "everyone" (Read only).
> Je lui ai fait ajouter son compte en R&W.
> 
> 
> ...


Si ton ami peut maintenant accéder aux fichiers que tu as copiés, la réponse est oui.

La façon simple de corriger les autorisations de fichiers importés sauvagement dans un compte est de réinitialiser les ACL et autorisations de son dossier d'utilisateur 
(ça se fait en 10.5 avec l'utilitaire de réinitialisation des mots de passe, qu'on trouve dans la barre des menus de la deuxième fenêtre du DVD d'install).

Sinon, tu peux effacer tous les fichiers copiés et les restaurer proprement : ce sera plus long à faire.


----------



## Alexis176 (21 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec Time Machine/Time Capsule depuis plusieurs semaines. Au bout d'un moment, les sauvegardes deviennent très très lentes. Ex : ce matin sauvegarde de 1,7 Go très rapidement (je suis en wi-fi), mais là pour 324 Mo, ça dure depuis plus d'une heure. Dans la Console, j'ai ce genre de message :

21/05/13 12:40:26,000 kernel[0]: AFP_VFS afpfs_DoReconnect started /Volumes/Sauvegarde prevTrigger 19 currTrigger 20
21/05/13 12:40:26,000 kernel[0]: AFP_VFS afpfs_DoReconnect:  doing reconnect on /Volumes/Sauvegarde
21/05/13 12:40:26,000 kernel[0]: AFP_VFS afpfs_DoReconnect:  posting to KEA EINPROGRESS for /Volumes/Sauvegarde
21/05/13 12:40:26,000 kernel[0]: AFP_VFS afpfs_DoReconnect:  Max reconnect time: 30 secs, Connect timeout: 15 secs for /Volumes/Sauvegarde
21/05/13 12:40:26,000 kernel[0]: AFP_VFS afpfs_DoReconnect:  connect to the server /Volumes/Sauvegarde
21/05/13 12:40:32,522 KernelEventAgent[44]: tid 00000000 received event(s) VQ_NOTRESP (1)
21/05/13 12:40:32,000 kernel[0]: AFP_VFS afpfs_DoReconnect:  Logging in with uam 13 /Volumes/Sauvegarde
21/05/13 12:40:32,000 kernel[0]: AFP_VFS afpfs_DoReconnect:  Restoring session /Volumes/Sauvegarde
21/05/13 12:40:32,000 kernel[0]: AFP_VFS afpfs_DoReconnect:  get the reconnect token

Si je sélectionne la chaine "backupd", rien ne semble indiquer un problème :

21/05/13 11:01:38,626 com.apple.backupd[1040]: Backing up to: /Volumes/Copies de sauvegarde Time machine/Backups.backupdb
21/05/13 11:02:01,193 com.apple.backupd[1040]: Using file event preflight for Macintosh HD
21/05/13 11:02:07,719 com.apple.backupd[1040]: Will copy (234.3 MB) from Macintosh HD
21/05/13 11:02:07,738 com.apple.backupd[1040]: Found 1108 files (337 MB) needing backup
21/05/13 11:02:07,758 com.apple.backupd[1040]: 1.22 GB required (including padding), 1.02 TB available
21/05/13 12:02:11,679 com.apple.backupd[1040]: Copied 314.8 MB of 337 MB, 5028 of 5028 items

Merci d'avance pour votre aide. La seule solution que j'ai réussi à trouver est de redémarrer la Time Capsule et les sauvegardes repartent de façon normales (mais ça ne dure qu'1 ou 2 jours).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Tu as donc un problème de connexion à la Capsule, 
et pas avec Time Machine elle-même.


Google ne me donne pas de solution précise : réparation des permissions sur le Mac, changement du mot de passe de la Capsule de moins de huit lettres, etc.
Ou une interférence wi-fi (une amélioration en Ethernet irait dans ce sens) ?


----------



## Alexis176 (21 Mai 2013)

Merci de ta réponse.

Je pense plus pour un problème de wi-fi en effet, ce "bug" arrive depuis la dernière mis à jour du Freebox Server, c'est peut-être lié ?
Toutefois, après redémarrage de la Time Capsule, quand je veux rentrer dans Time Machine, il ne m'affiche que "Aujourd'hui" et "Maintenant" dans la barre du temps. Il re-faut un deuxième redémarrage, cette fois du Mac, pour récupérer mes sauvegardes (qui datent de aout 2012). Par Ethernet, c'est compliqué car mes 3 ports sont déjà tous pris. Je vais tester de ce côté là...

D'autres idées ?


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Mai 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si ton ami peut maintenant accéder aux fichiers que tu as copiés, la réponse est oui.
> 
> La façon simple de corriger les autorisations de fichiers importés sauvagement dans un compte est de réinitialiser les ACL et autorisations de son dossier d'utilisateur
> (ça se fait en 10.5 avec l'utilitaire de réinitialisation des mots de passe, qu'on trouve dans la barre des menus de la deuxième fenêtre du DVD d'install).
> ...



Merci.
Juste une question, que sont les ACL ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Mai 2013)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Juste une question, que sont les ACL ?


Ce sont les listes de contrôle d'accès, 
c'est-à-dire toutes les modifications des autorisations natives (dites POSIX : 1 propriétaire, 1 groupe, everyone).

Elles ont commencé à se manifester en 10.5, surtout chez ceux qui ont fait une simple mise à niveau de 10.4 à 10.5 (le Groupe 10.4 portait le même nom que l'Utilisateur, puis Staff est apparu en 10.5),
et on les retrouve depuis à chaque migration.

Réinitialiser les ACL et permissions d'un dossier d'utilisateur, 
c'est y réécrire les autorisations POSIX telles qu'elles auraient dû être dans le compte, 
et y effacer toutes les ACL qui n'ont pas été écrites à l'installation du système (= toutes sauf les interdictions de détruire les dossiers racine natifs du compte : Bibliothèque, etc).


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Mai 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce sont les listes de contrôle d'accès,
> c'est-à-dire toutes les modifications des autorisations natives (dites POSIX : 1 propriétaire, 1 groupe, everyone).
> 
> Elles ont commencé à se manifester en 10.5, surtout chez ceux qui ont fait une simple mise à niveau de 10.4 à 10.5 (le Groupe 10.4 portait le même nom que l'Utilisateur, puis Staff est apparu en 10.5),
> et on les retrouve depuis à chaque migration.



Merci. J'aurais appris quelque chose. 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Réinitialiser les ACL et permissions d'un dossier d'utilisateur,
> c'est y réécrire les autorisations POSIX telles qu'elles auraient dû être dans le compte,
> et y effacer toutes les ACL qui n'ont pas été écrites à l'installation du système (= toutes sauf les interdictions de détruire les dossiers racine natifs du compte : Bibliothèque, etc).



Mais attends, là ce n'est pas un dossier utilisateur. C'est juste le dossier constitué par le contenu d'une partition qui ne contenait que des fichiers.

Question, est-ce que ces deux tutos sont bons:
Premier tuto
Deuxième tuto

Et là pour mon ami, comme il n'a plus qu'une partition, il répare les autorisations de son disque dur en fait ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Mai 2013)

Le dossier restauré est bien dans le compte, non ? 
Alors, si tu réiniitialises les ACL et permissions sur le compte, tu le fais sur le dossier.


Dans la seule partition de ton ami, il y a un dossier (Macintosh HD >) _Utilisateurs_ qui contient le dossier du compte : 
c'est sur ce dossier d'Utilisateur que tes deux liens permettent de réinitialiser ACL et permissions.

(Onyx connaît des déconvenues avec cette action ; Recovery HD reste efficace à tout coup)


----------



## kaos (2 Juin 2013)

Hello, 

je viens de voir un dossier inconnu jusque alors dans mon time machine.
c'est un dossier "*Lost+found*" contenant des ficcher DIR

je n'avais jamais vu ce dossier a la racine :rose:

Vous pouvez m'en dire plus ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Juin 2013)

kaos a dit:


> c'est un dossier "*Lost+found*" contenant des ficcher DIR
> 
> je n'avais jamais vu ce dossier a la racine


Cela peut être l'installeur de Lion qui persiste après la mise à niveau.

Sinon, ça correspond aux fichiers vérolés ou égarés qu'une réparation du disque interne a laissé derrière elle.


----------



## kaos (3 Juin 2013)

ah :rose:

je persiste a rester sous snow leopard , je pense que je vais supp ça et on varra .

Merci quand meme


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Juin 2013)

kaos a dit:


> je pense que je vais supp ça et on verra .


Regarde d'abord ce qu'il y a comme fichiers dans le dossier.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (3 Juin 2013)

Ou le cas échéant copie ce dossier ailleurs (sur le bureau par exemple) pour pouvoir le restaurer en cas de boulettes


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Juin 2013)

Plutôt sur un disque externe, pour ne pas faire patiner le Mac en surchargeant le Bureau.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (3 Juin 2013)

Pour avoir eu des cas de surcharge de bureau, je crois que ce n'est pas à un élément prêt que ça coince


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Juin 2013)

Un Bureau inondé de fichiers coince le Finder,

mais un Bureau surchargé de fichiers trop nombreux ou trop lourds accapare la RAM et ralentit le Mac : c'est une autre mésaventure.


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> je viens de voir un dossier inconnu jusque alors dans mon time machine.
> c'est un dossier "*Lost+found*" contenant des ficcher DIR
> ...


Pas de souci, c'est de l'UNIX pur jus 
Ces dossiers (un par volume si je me souviens bien) contiennent des scories, des restes de fichiers que le réparateur (_fsck_) n'a pas réussi à remettre à la bonne place.

Bref : si rien de ce qu'il contient ne t'intéresse, tu peux supprimer son contenu.


----------



## malcomcrown (5 Juin 2013)

Salut à tous,

j'ai une petite question qui a peut etre déjà été pausé dans les 200 pages du topic (si s'est le cas je m'en excuse) :
est-il possible d'avoir une notification par mail en cas d'échec de la sauvegarde TimeMachine ?


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2013)

Comme ça, non. Mais en passant en mode semi-automatique, oui.
Par mode semi-automatique, j'entends : écrire un petit script qui exécute la commande de backup et envoie le code de retour par mail ; programmer l'exécution régulière de ce script (par exemple avec _cron_).


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juin 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le dossier restauré est bien dans le compte, non ?
> Alors, si tu réiniitialises les ACL et permissions sur le compte, tu le fais sur le dossier.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, je vais essayer ça, mais en passant par le dvd... mon ami est sur SL. Mais je ne suis pas sûr que je puisse choisir le dossier utilisateur, juste son disque dur.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Juin 2013)

L'utilitaire de réinitialisation des mots de passe oblige à choisir un dossier d'Utilisateur avant d'accepter de réinitialiser les permissions et ACL sur le compte afférent à ce dossier

= on ne peut pas y réinitialiser les permissions et ACL de tout le disque interne d'un coup. Juré, craché.


----------



## Lune (9 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Après moult recherches et le découragement devant 207 pages à lire, je me permets de solliciter votre aide, une question surement récurantes et j'en suis désolée.

Bref, 
après l'échange Apple du disque dur de mon iMac 27p sous Snow Leopard 10.6.8
et une restauration par l'assistant migration de ma sauvegarde de Time Machine depuis la session que le technicien a créé, je constate qu'un Sens Interdit marquent tous les dossiers de mes sessions personnelles.

Avant de restaurer bootcamp et seven avec ma sauvegarde Winclone, j"aimerai être sure que lorsque je détruirai la session du technicien, mes autorisations reviendront ???
Et sinon, quoi faire ????
J'ai réparé les autorisations avant et après la restauration, j'ai essaye de changer les autorisations d'un dossier avec P+i, ça ne fonctionne pas et puis c'est long.
Depuis hier, je stresse car c'est une machine de travail
Je ne sais pas bidouiller sous Mac comme sous Windows parce que je n'ai jamais à le faire !!!!

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juin 2013)

Lune a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Après moult recherches et le découragement devant 207 pages à lire, je me permets de solliciter votre aide, une question surement récurantes et j'en suis désolée.
> 
> ...


Dans les préférences systèmes/comptes il n'y a que le compte technicien qui est administrateur ?


----------



## Lune (9 Juin 2013)

Non
 mes sessions perso sont administrateurs
pas celle de mon fils et un compte invite


----------



## Lune (9 Juin 2013)

please !

J'ai vraiment beaucoup boulot pour demain 
un coup de main, s'il vous plaît


----------



## Lune (9 Juin 2013)

C'est idiot, trop cruche !!!
C'est si simple Mac.

J'ai redémarré sur ma session et tout est là, accessible !!!!

Pour éviter un nouveau stress

Petite question, 

Pour restaurer la partition Bootcamp avec ma sauvegarde winclone.

Dois je retourner dans la session du technicien ( donc celle de création du nouveau système ) ????

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bootshoot (11 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je compte investir dans un Time Capsule 2T. Sauriez-vous me dire si je dois prendre la 4ème génération ou la dernière (nouveau look, certainement plus performant mais plus chère et seulement à partir de 10.7.5... ce qui veut dire que je suis juste juste). 
Les références de ma machine sont en signature (j'ai commandé 2x4G de RAM qui devraient arriver dans la semaine)
Toute information qui pourrait permettre d'optimiser mon matériel et la sauvegarde est bienvenue ! Merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

L'espérance de vie d'une Capsule en 2013 est de 2 à 3 ans.
Alors achète celle que tu veux, mais neuve !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h16 ----------

Une autre remarque : la nouvelle Capsule est née pour supporter le wi-fi en 802.11ac

= as-tu des matériels compatibles avec cette norme ??


----------



## Bootshoot (12 Juin 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'espérance de vie d'une Capsule en 2013 est de 2 à 3 ans.
> Alors achète celle que tu veux, mais neuve !
> ...



Merci pour cette réponse. 
Je ne pense pas disposer de matériel compatible avec la norme 802.11ac. D'après ce que j'ai lu elle ne concerne ni mon MBP (réf en signature) ni mon Iphone 4S...
De ton post je comprends :
Que si je veux une Capsule, je dois en acheter une neuve mais pas la dernière.
Que peut-être qu'acheter une Capsule n'est pas la solution la plus pérenne. 

M'encouragerais-tu à envisager une autre solution de sauvegarde ? 
Encore merci pour ton aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Juin 2013)

J'ai essayé de guider ton choix, et tu as bien compris mon message.

La Capsule est confortable pour qui veut de l'airport : c'est made in Apple (= intégré au système et évolutif avec les mises à jour).
Après, il y a les NAS et les disques externes : chacun son choix (le mien est allé, et reste, au fire-wire).


En tout cas, doubler TM d'un clone est selon moi LA précaution à prendre quel que soit le support des sauvegardes TM : on ne sait jamais quand et quoi va mal tourner.


----------



## Bootshoot (12 Juin 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'ai essayé de guider ton choix, et tu as bien compris mon message.
> 
> La Capsule est confortable pour qui veut de l'airport : c'est made in Apple (= intégré au système et évolutif avec les mises à jour).
> Après, il y a les NAS et les disques externes : chacun son choix (le mien est allé, et reste, au fire-wire).
> ...



Encore merci pour ton message, 
Je note donc d'apprendre à :
Créer un clone
Utiliser Time Machine pour une sauvegarde sur DDexterne. 

Je suis sur la bonne voie ? 
Il me semble d'ailleurs que c'est plus avantageux financièrement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h30 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'ai essayé de guider ton choix, et tu as bien compris mon message.
> 
> La Capsule est confortable pour qui veut de l'airport : c'est made in Apple (= intégré au système et évolutif avec les mises à jour).
> Après, il y a les NAS et les disques externes : chacun son choix (le mien est allé, et reste, au fire-wire).
> ...



Je me permets de te demander ton avis. Ce produit est-il satisfaisant selon toi ? 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27...quattro-u3-2-to-35-usb-30-esata-fw800400.html
D'avance merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Juin 2013)

Plutôt que 1 disque externe de 2 To, j'ai choisi deux disques plus petits : un pour TM et un pour le clone
= si un disque défaille, restera l'autre,
et on déconseille de lancer TM simultanément sur le même port du Mac que le logiciel de clone.

C'est plus encombrant, mais c'est plus durable et moins cher qu'une Capsule.


----------



## Average Joe (14 Juin 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Plutôt que 1 disque externe de 2 To, j'ai choisi deux disques plus petits : un pour TM et un pour le clone
> = si un disque défaille, restera l'autre,
> et on déconseille de lancer TM simultanément sur le même port du Mac que le logiciel de clone.
> 
> C'est plus encombrant, mais c'est plus durable et moins cher qu'une Capsule.


Dont acte en ce qui me concerne, j'ai un disque clone sur le port Firewire tandis que Time Machine se lance sur un autre en USB. Les deux sauvegardes peuvent se faire en même temps, toutefois je préfère désactiver TM quand je clone le système, je ne sais pas si ça sert.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Juin 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> Dont acte en ce qui me concerne, j'ai un disque clone sur le port Firewire tandis que Time Machine se lance sur un autre en USB. Les deux sauvegardes peuvent se faire en même temps, toutefois je préfère désactiver TM quand je clone le système, je ne sais pas si ça sert.


Ce n'est pas indispensable, puisque les deux disques sont sur deux ports distincts.

Ça peut juste soulager le Mac le temps de la double opération.

En tout cas, si je lançais les deux en même temps, je quitterais les autres applications.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Afin de ne pas multiplier les sujets je m'insère dans celui-ci qui correspond à mon sujet.

J'ai un Macbook pro Late 2008 et je vais bientôt avoir un MacBook Air 2013. 

Je possède un clone et une Time machine complète de mon MBP Late 2008. 
Je compte passer par l'assistant de migration pour tout transférer sur mon nouveau Mac.

Je n'ai jamais fais ça auparavant mais cela me permet de gagner tu temps, pensez-vous que c'est aussi bien que de faire une installation manuelle des applications et autres ?

Je possède Office 2011. Quid de la licence quand je vais le relancer sur la nouvelle machine ? Comment 'libérer' la licence du mon ancienne machine pour l'utiliser sur la nouvelle ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos avis


----------



## chafpa (6 Juillet 2013)

Après 43 mois d'utilisation sans souci, voilà ma Time Capsule qui me joue un tour.

Le message suivant s'affiche :

- Time Machine n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde sur "Time Capsule de xx"
- L'image disque de sauvegarde "/Volumes/Disque Airport/iMac de x.sparsebundle" est déjà utilisée.

Bien sûr rien ne l'utilise et j'ai plus de 500 Go de disponible.

Une idée serait la bienvenue. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## chafpa (7 Juillet 2013)

Problème résolu en désinstallant Time Machine Editor qui ne m'avait jamais posé de souci depuis ...... plus d'un an que je l'utilisais. :rose:


----------



## Average Joe (8 Juillet 2013)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Afin de ne pas multiplier les sujets je m'insère dans celui-ci qui correspond à mon sujet.
> 
> ...



Suite au cambriolage de mon appartement  mon Mac sous Snow Leopard a été volé (ainsi que mon vieil iPod, un ancien APN et une petite caméra vidéo), mais heureusement pas mes disques durs externes.

J'ai racheté un nouvel iMac et ai raccordé les disques externes dessus et tout réinstallé. Cela a pris un peu plus de 3 heures.
Parmi les sauvegardes se trouvaient des apps sous licence : il ne m'a pas été demandé de taper les codes d'accès quand je les ai lancées donc Time Machine les garde aussi. Pas la peine de perdre son temps avec des réinstallations manuelles. Cela ne sert tout simplement à rien.

Donc je suppose que la licence d'Office 2011 a dû être préservée de même et si j'étais toi j'irais franco de port et d'emballage. Tu n'as même pas besoin de l'ancien Mac, une sauvegarde Time Machine externe a suffi en ce qui me concerne.

Toutefois, je dois préciser que parmi mes disques durs réactivés à l'occasion figuraient une sauvegarde Time Machine sur un disque et un clone sur un autre, raccordés en série (FW 800 et adaptateur FW-Thunderbolt). Je ne suis pas sûr de savoir lequel a le plus servi pour la restauration. En tout cas j'ai tout retrouvé comme sur l'ancien Mac si ce n'est les nouvelles icônes dans le Dock : Launchpad, Rappels et Notes.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Juillet 2013)

@Average Joe

Je te remercie beaucoup de m'avoir répondu . 
Bien désolé pour toi concernant le cambriolage que tu as subi 

Ça me paraît donc une bonne solution de passer par l'assistant de migration je vais donc tenter le coup vu que comme toi j'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine complète.

Bien content de ne pas avoir besoin de refaire tous les réglages des applications et autres...
Merci encore.


----------



## KorE (9 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Petite question au sujet de Time Machine.

J'étais l'heureux possesseur d'un macbook Blanc Unibody (C2D 2.26, 8go de ram, DD Momentus XT 500go) jusqu'à fin mai, date à laquelle celui-ci à pris l'eau. Il est désormais HS.

Je dispose d'une Time Capsule à la maison sur laquelle il existe une sauvegarde Time Machine complète du Macbook qui a claqué.
Je vais certainement me prendre un Macbook Pro 2009 d'occasion, n'ayant pas besoin de puissance phénoménale pour l'utilisation que je fais du Mac.

A la lecture de certains articles j'ai des doutes sur la capacité de restauration de Time Machine.

Mes questions sont les suivantes:

- Si je reprends un nouveau Macbook (peu importe la génération) ayant un DD de 500go: vais-je pouvoir restaurer ma sauvegarde sur celui-ci? Comment?

- Si je mets le DD (fonctionnel) du Macbook HS à la place du DD du nouveau Macbook (si génération équivalente): Mac OS va il booter sans problèmes? Ou seul la restauration via Time Machine pourra fonctionner?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2013)

KorE a dit:


> - Si je mets le DD (fonctionnel) du Macbook HS à la place du DD du nouveau Macbook (si génération équivalente): Mac OS va il booter sans problèmes?


Ca devrait effectivement fonctionner sans problème
(ne pas oublier d'obtenir du vendeur les DVD d'origine, liés à la machine)


----------



## KorE (9 Juillet 2013)

Que se passe t-il s'il ne sont pas fournis?

Sachant qu'avec mon Macbook HS j'ai déja des DVD de Snow Leopard + l'achat de Lion & Mountain Lion sur le Mac App Store.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2013)

KorE a dit:


> Que se passe t-il s'il ne sont pas fournis?


Tu ne pourras pas réinstaller l'OS de base ni démarrer sur les DVD (pratique si tu n'as pas de dd externe)
Tu ne pourras pas lancer l'Apple Hardware Test




KorE a dit:


> Sachant qu'avec mon Macbook HS j'ai déja des DVD de Snow Leopard + l'achat de Lion & Mountain Lion sur le Mac App Store.


Les DVD de SL livrés avec  ton MB HS ne devraient tourner que sur un MB de même génération.
Par contre, si tu as Lion et/ou ML sur un clef USB, alors tu as déjà une possibilité de redémarrer sur un 2 volume.

Mais toujours pas d'AHT


----------



## KorE (9 Juillet 2013)

Après vérification je n'ai aucune clé USB contenant Lion ou ML.

Y a t'il un moyen d'obtenir les DVD d'installation avec Apple? Etant donné que j'achète le Mac d'occasion.

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2013)

KorE a dit:


> Après vérification je n'ai aucune clé USB contenant Lion ou ML.


Tu peux te la créer en téléchargeant de nouveau ML (http://liondiskmaker.com)





KorE a dit:


> Y a t'il un moyen d'obtenir les DVD d'installation avec Apple? Etant donné que j'achète le Mac d'occasion.


Le vendeur devrait te filer les DVD d'origine. Ca fait partie intégrante de l'ordinateur.


----------



## bigdav01 (10 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour

Je viens de télécharger Moutain Lion, après avoir bien pris soin de faire une sauvegarde de mes données avec Time Capsule.

Je constate que les données ci présentes depuis la MAJ ne sont pas du tout les plus récentes. Il me manque quelques documents récents, et d'autre part, les liens et favoris de Safari sont plutôt anciens (et surtout déclassés).

Quelle est la démarche pour retrouver la dernière configuration de Safari, entre autres, sur mon dernier OS ?

Question subsidiaire : sur quelle sauvegarde mon Mac a t'il bien pu se baser lors de la MAJ pour ne pas vouloir incorporer d'office les dernières données enregistrées ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Average Joe (10 Juillet 2013)

Yoskiz a dit:


> @Average Joe
> 
> Je te remercie beaucoup de m'avoir répondu .
> Bien désolé pour toi concernant le cambriolage que tu as subi
> ...


J'ai parlé un peu vite 
J'ai dû récupérer la licence pour RealBank (logiciel de compta personnelle). La version que j'utilisais avec Snow Leopard n'allait pas en plus. J'ai dû la désinstaller et en réinstaller une nouvelle, pas en mise à jour donc. Le problème que j'ai eu est qu'il manquait, en plus, un tas de lignes (celles de juin) pour je ne sais quelles raisons et que j'ai dû ressaisir&#8230;
Et je sens venir un autre bien plus gros souci : j'ai une imprimante, une Canon Pixma MP 600 datant de mon premier Mac Intel de 2007.
Or, je crains qu'il n'existe pas de pilote compatible avec ML. Canon a pris en compte ma question et va me répondre. Ça ne sent pas bon : si vraiment ce n'est pas possible je vais devoir m'en séparer  et en reprendre une plus récente alors qu'elle fonctionne très bien et que j'ai un tas de cartouches neuves non seulement dedans mais aussi de rechange dans un sac, bien au chaud&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Juillet 2013)

@Average Joe

J'ai lu quelques autres témoignages où apparemment certains logiciels demandent à être réinstallés. 
Du coup je pense maintenant passer par une réinstallation manuelle surtout que j'ai installé Trim Enabler pour activer la Trim de mon SSD sur mon ancien Mac et que je n'ai pas envie de le rapatrier sur la nouveau vu que ce sera déjà activé...

J'ai tellement l'habitude avec iOS de rapatrier mon ancienne sauvegarde que je me suis dit que ce serait aussi simple sous Mac OSX mais c'est pas le même fonctionnement.

Pour ton imprimante tu cherches le driver du constructeur je pense, si tu branche en direct à Moutain Lion il ne la reconnait pas ?


----------



## Average Joe (11 Juillet 2013)

J'ai essayé d'imprimer mais le système m'a demandé "d'installer un logiciel". L'impression s'est donc arrêtée avant d'avoir commencé.
J'ai contacté Canon et obtenu la réponse suivante :



> " En réponse à votre demande, nous regrettons de vous informer que les pilotes dédiés à votre imprimante MP600 ne sont pas encore disponibles et peuvent ne pas être développés par Canon en raison de l&#8217;âge/compatibilité de votre matériel avec le système d&#8217;exploitation Mac.OS.10.8.
> 
> Nous vous remercions de nouveau d&#8217;avoir contacté le Service Clientèle Canon. Nous sommes désolés de n&#8217;avoir pu vous apporter notre aide sur ce sujet.


En un mot comme en cent, c'est mort. Je n'ai plus qu'à tâcher de la revendre (avec toutes les cartouches de rechange&#8230. Si certains d'entre vous sont intéressés.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juillet 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> J'ai essayé d'imprimer mais le système m'a demandé "d'installer un logiciel". L'impression s'est donc arrêtée avant d'avoir commencé.
> J'ai contacté Canon et obtenu la réponse suivante :


As tu essayé d'installer des pilotes génériques.
J'ai une vieille HP, plus de drivers HP, comme toi, mais avec les drivers génériques je peux imprimer sans souci.


----------



## chafpa (12 Juillet 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> J'ai essayé d'imprimer mais le système m'a demandé "d'installer un logiciel". L'impression s'est donc arrêtée avant d'avoir commencé.
> J'ai contacté Canon et obtenu la réponse suivante :
> 
> En un mot comme en cent, c'est mort. Je n'ai plus qu'à tâcher de la revendre (avec toutes les cartouches de rechange). Si certains d'entre vous sont intéressés.


Excuses-moi mais c'est du n'importe quoi cette réponse.

Ma Canon MP600 fonctionne parfaitement, scan y compris, avec 10.8.4.

De mémoire je crois avoir récupérer à l'époque de la sortie de ML les drivers sur le site Canon Canada. 

PS : La réponse de Canon na pas été reprise dans mon quote :rose:


----------



## Average Joe (12 Juillet 2013)

Est-ce que l'un de vous a un lien ? J'ai bien trouvé quelque chose pour ML sur le site de Canon mais cela ne marche toujours pas. D'ailleurs dans la liste (que ce soit celle de Canon Canada ou Canon France) la dernière mise à jour mentionnée est celle de 10.7, pas 10.8.

Dans la liste de drivers inclus dans Mountain Lion, figurent les MP 520, 610 et 700 voire la MP 600R mais pas la MP 600 tout court&#8230;


----------



## chafpa (13 Juillet 2013)

Recherche par là :

- https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/27696/apple-canon-printer-drivers

Perso j'utilise encore la version 2.10 sans souci avec ML.


----------



## Average Joe (13 Juillet 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> Recherche par là :
> 
> - https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/27696/apple-canon-printer-drivers
> 
> Perso j'utilise encore la version 2.10 sans souci avec ML.



Cette fois-ci, ça gaze ! Je t'adresse un grand merci, Chafpa :love: 
Je dois donner à l'expert de l'assurance la facture d'achat de mon Mac volé lundi, donc il y avait une certaine urgence


----------



## chafpa (16 Juillet 2013)

J'ai mis à la corbeille Time Machine Editor et 3 autres fichiers qui l'acompagnaient parce qu'il me jouait des tours.

Maintenant j'ai de temps à autre ce message qui s'affiche :





Quelle solution pour le faire disparaître ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2013)

À mon avis, la première chose à faire serait d'aller voir sur le site de l'éditeur.
La seconde serait de se demander si la désinstallation a bien été effectuée suivant la méthode préconisée par l'éditeur. Dans la négative, le plus simple serait alors de _réinstaller_ l'application puis _désinstaller_ l'application en suivant la susdite méthode.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Juillet 2013)

Bah, oui  : 





> How do I uninstall TimeMachineEditor?
> Thats really easy. Youll probably want to use TimeMachineEditor one last time to turn it OFF, you can then trash the application.
> If you were using versions prior to 2.5, you may need to use an older version to revert system settings to their defaults.


----------



## chafpa (17 Juillet 2013)

Merci, j'ai pu le faire en téléchargeant la version 2.2, j'avais la 3 auparavant. Par contre, hormis la désactivation, en fait j'ai décoché la case Sauvegarde sur cette version, il n'y a pas de procédure de désinstallation.

Direction la corbeille et je verrai si le message revient.


----------



## big41 (4 Août 2013)

Bonjour, à mon tour d'avoir des soucis avec TM, et je crois devoir solliciter François notre gourou à tous 

Voilà l'histoire: j'ai dernièrement voulu augmenter la capacité de stockage de mon MBP, je suis donc passé d'un Crucial M4 256Go à un Crucial M500 480Go (au passage très bon SSD j'ai gagné en réactivité sur mon MBP).

J'avais un DDE LaCie Rugged 500Go (FireWire/USB) pour TM et j'ai donc voulu augmenter aussi la capacité du DDE donc j'ai acheté un LaCie Rugged 1To Thunderbolt/USB3

J'ai bien tout suivi la procédure donnée sur le site Apple  et j'ai bien transféré le dossier "backup" du 1er DDE vers le 2nd en désactivant TM sur mon MBP.
Puis j'ai réactivé TM et j'ai sélectionné le nouveau DDE comme disque de sauvegarde.

Ça fonctionne mais... c'est très très très lent... 
Je viens de lancer une sauvegarde TM et c'est bloqué à 50,8Mo sur les 547Mo à sauvegarder.
Et c'est pas le première fois que ça me fait ça depuis hier.
Je précise que je fais les sauvegardes via le Thunderbolt, tiens ça me fait penser que je devrait essayer en USB 

Bref une idée de cette lenteur ?
Y'a une truc à faire ?
Vérifier le DDE via utilitaire de disque ? Vérifier ses permissions ?

Françooooooiiiiiiiisssssss qu'est-ce que j'ai fait de pas biennnnnn...??????


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Août 2013)

Bonjour big41,

Devant une nouvelle sauvegarde qui ne veut pas décoller, il y a deux grandes pistes :

- Réparer le Disque interne du Mac,
- réinitialiser l'index Spotlight au moins sur le Mac (on met le _.Spotlight-V100_ à la Corbeille, et on relance Spotlight).


Ceci après avoir vérifié que le disque externe est bien en schéma GUID, et n'est pas resté dans le schéma MBR d'achat


----------



## big41 (5 Août 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour big41,
> 
> Devant une nouvelle sauvegarde qui ne veut pas décoller, il y a deux grandes pistes :
> 
> ...



Pas de problème de disque interne sur le Mac, j'ai passé utilitaire de disque et le disque est en bon état.
Le DDE je l'ai formaté dès la sortie de la boite en "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)", donc normalement c'est bon.
Je le choppe où le _.Spotlight-V100_ ?
Et ça se relance comment _Spotlight_

Edit: j'ai beau fouillé pas moyen de trouver _.Spotlight-V100_ ???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Août 2013)

Ce n'est pas la format de la partition qui compte (TM reformate automatiquement la partition à sa première sauvegarde),

mais le schéma de partitionnement du disque (via le bouton _Options_ de l'onglet _Partitionner_ d'Utilitaire de Disque).


Ça se vérifie avec Utilitaire de Disque, 
en sélectionnant le disque externe dans la colonne de gauche et en regardant les résultats en bas de la fenêtre : 
si tu vois _MBR_, repartitionne ton disque comme il faut.


----------



## gillesdebda (5 Août 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> Merci, j'ai pu le faire en téléchargeant la version 2.2, j'avais la 3 auparavant. Par contre, hormis la désactivation, en fait j'ai décoché la case Sauvegarde sur cette version, il n'y a pas de procédure de désinstallation.
> 
> Direction la corbeille et je verrai si le message revient.



Bonjour,

Tu as eu également le message:
- Time Machine n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde sur "Time Capsule de xx"
- L'image disque de sauvegarde "/Volumes/Disque Airport/iMac de x.sparsebundle" est déjà utilisée.

J'ai déjà eu quelques fois ce message. Ma TC est connectée en ethernet sur ma freebox et mes sauvegardes TM réalisées en wifi.
Après avoir eu ces messages, j'ai effectué les opérations suivantes:
0/ Supprimer la TC de TM
1/ Eteindre le MBP
2/ Débrancher le cable ethernet de la TC la reliant à la box
3/ Eteindre la TC
4/ Rebrancher le cable ethernet
5/ Allumer  la TC
6/ Attendre le voyant vert 
7/ Allumer le MBP
8/ Réactiver la TC dans TM

Cdlt,


----------



## chafpa (5 Août 2013)

Non, je n'ai eu que le message posté ci-dessus et depuis rien n'est réapparu.


----------



## big41 (5 Août 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la format de la partition qui compte (TM reformate automatiquement la partition à sa première sauvegarde),
> 
> mais le schéma de partitionnement du disque (via le bouton _Options_ de l'onglet _Partitionner_ d'Utilitaire de Disque).
> 
> ...


Bon ça me dit ça:
_Schéma de carte de partition*:	Tableau de partition GUID_

Donc ça doit être bon car je n'avais pas partitioné le disque.

Par contre j'ai réessayer avec la câble USB et ça fonctionne nickel :mouais:
A peine branché, DDE reconnu immédiatement et la sauvegarde s'est faite toute seule sans problème :mouais:

Je vais éjecter et rééssayer de le brancher en Thunderbolt, je vous dis ça ensuite


----------



## el doudou (15 Août 2013)

Test A


----------



## big41 (16 Août 2013)

Bon et bien c'est à ne rien y comprendre, mais tout fonctionne normalement :mouais:
Je connecte mon DDE en Thunderbolt, il est reconnu et la sauvegarde se lance sans problème ni blocage... 
Bref ça marche sans que je n'y fasse rien de plus... :mouais:

J'ai fait la même manip sur le MBP de ma chérie, j'ai remplacer son DDE TM par un nouveau (mon ancien 500Go) en suivant la même procédure et tout a été parfaitement du premier coup... :mouais:
Je ne comprend pas ce qu'il a pu se passer avec le mien, mais ça fonctionne correctement alors je ne cherche pas plus loin.
Merci François


----------



## spounz (26 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Le DDE qui recevait ma sauvegarde TM ne répond plus.
De retour de vacances avec mon MBP, j'ai lancé une sauvegarde un peu longue, l'étape d'indexation des fichiers s'est soldée par un echec. 
Ce DDE est branché en FW.
Depuis hier, le disque ne se monte plus. Il est invisible sur l'utilitaire de disque.
A l'allumage, le disque se lance et rien ne se passe. Pareil quand il est branché en USB.
Ce DDE a 5/6 ans.

Est ce que mes sauvegardes TM sont perdues ? Une idée ?:rose:

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (26 Août 2013)

spounz a dit:


> Est ce que mes sauvegardes TM sont perdues ? Une idée ?:rose:


Sortir le dd et le brancher soit dans un autre boitier, soit avec un adaptateur comme celui là, pour voir si le pb est au niveau du dd lui même, ou du boitier / bridge.


----------



## spounz (26 Août 2013)

merci pour l'idée !
Mais le DDE étant un WD Mybook, je pense que si je l'ouvre, c'est pas gagné....

EDIT

Ah..quoique...
http://www.clubic.com/forum/hardwar...ue-western-digital-mybook-id382234-page1.html


----------



## fousfous (26 Août 2013)

Petite question.C'est possible de mettre des sauvegardes de plusieurs Mac sur le même disque dur sans être obligé de le partitionner.
Et je peux l'utiliser des la sortie de la boîte ou il faut le formater dans un format spécial en particulier?
Les données sont récupérable séparément à partir d'un PC ou il faut automatiquement restaurer un Mac pour tout récupérer?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2013)

Il vaut mieux partitionner : une sauvegarde par partition évite bien des gags.

Il vaut mieux partitionner en schéma GUID (bouton _Options_ de l'onglet d'Utilitaire de Disque) : la sauvegarde (Mountain) Lion sera démarrable sur sa copie de Recovery HD 
(et TM reformate automatiquement la partition en Mac OS étendu journalisé dès la première sauvegarde).

Windows n'accède pas nativement au Mac OS étendu : une sauvegarde TM n'est pas faite pour être partagée avec un PC.


----------



## fousfous (26 Août 2013)

Oui mais en cas de problèmes si je n'ai aucuns accès à un Mac.Il n'y a pas un format accessible par les macs et windows?
On risque quoi à ne pas partitionner?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2013)

Tu te crées une partition en FAT/exFat/NTFS, et tu y mets/copies ce que tu veux partager entre les deux systèmes.

TM est une sauvegarde, pas un archivage : on n'y touche pas, ce n'est pas un clone ou une copie.

Mettre plusieurs sauvegardes TM dans la même partition comporte deux grands risques :
- un bug sur un seul des Mac obligera à reformater toute la partition
- la première sauvegarde qui remplira la partition gardera tout l'espace disponible pour elle seule.


----------



## PDD (26 Août 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Petite question.C'est possible de mettre des sauvegardes de plusieurs Mac sur le même disque dur sans être obligé de le partitionner.
> Et je peux l'utiliser des la sortie de la boîte ou il faut le formater dans un format spécial en particulier?
> Les données sont récupérable séparément à partir d'un PC ou il faut automatiquement restaurer un Mac pour tout récupérer?


J'ai trois Mac sur mon disque externe de 1T depuis des années et n'ai jamais eu de problème avec TM. Quand je sauvegarde un des Mac, TM ne voit et ne me montre que celui qui est connecté au DDE. Je n'ai rien fait d'autre que connecter le Mac avec le DDE sans me poser de question vu mon ignorance d'un danger potentiel de travailler comme cela...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Août 2013)

charlynedupon a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> MacBook Pro 13" mi-2012


Merci d'utiliser les Petites annonces, faites pour ça.

Et édite ton message afin d'enlever ton adresse mail


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mettre plusieurs sauvegardes TM dans la même partition comporte deux grands risques :
> - un bug sur un seul des Mac obligera à reformater toute la partition
> - la première sauvegarde qui remplira la partition gardera tout l'espace disponible pour elle seule.


Pour développer la seconde raison :
si la sauvegarde du premier Mac est ancienne et de grande taille, quand la partition sera pleine, le second Mac ne pourra effacer d'anciens fichiers que dans ses sauvegardes récentes (et pas dans les vieilles du premier Mac).

Et il y a une troisième raison : le jour où la partition est pleine, on ne peut déplacer vers un disque plus gros  que toutes les sauvegardes ensemble (= on ne peut pas séparer les sauvegardes d'un Mac à la fois).

Et une quatrième : utiliser un seul disque filaire (même multipartitionné) pour plusieurs Mac oblige à le débrancher et le rebrancher régulièrement,
d'où des oublis éventuels (on sauvegarde bien l'un, et on zappe l'autre), 
et des incidents matériels (chute du disque, dégradation des câbles et ports).

Et une question : qu'en est-il de la copie de la partition Recovery HD de chacun des Mac ?? (n'y en a-t-il qu'une pour tous les Mac ? ou une par Mac, mais qu'on reconnaîtra comment ??).


Bref, *en filaire : un Mac = un disque*.
Et pour plusieurs Mac : un disque wi-fi (Capsule, NAS, réseau local).
[en wi-fi, chaque Mac se crée son sparsebundle (= une image-disque rien qu'à lui), ce qui est aussi étanche qu'une nouvelle partition, et bien plus maniable avec TM]


----------



## chafpa (26 Août 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bref, *en filaire : un Mac = un disque*.


No comment !


----------



## fousfous (27 Août 2013)

Oui mais ça coute plus cher.
Et pour détérioré le câble faut le faire...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Août 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais ça coute plus cher.


Tout dépend du prix que tu accordes à tes données


----------



## fousfous (27 Août 2013)

Je ne vois pas trop lintérêt d'avoir 2 disques, un disque sera suffisamment résistant.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Août 2013)

Pour un seul Mac, j'ai un disque pour TM et un disque pour un clone

= les assurances semblent toujours trop chères avant la survenue d'un sinistre.

Et il faut habituellement être pris pour être appris.


----------



## fousfous (27 Août 2013)

Oui mais si le disque de sauvegarde lâche ou en rachète un autre et si le disque dur interne lâche on le remplace (remarque qu'avec le SSD le problème c'est plus le vole que la mémoire qui meure d'un seul coup).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Août 2013)

Dans les 209 pages précédentes de ce sujet, et dans d'autres sujets, on voit :

- des orages ou des surtensions EDF qui grillent le même jour disque interne  et disque externe connecté

- des disques internes qui lâchent progressivement et qui sont copiés en l'état par TM (= sauvegardes inexploitables donc)

- un bug dans TM qui rend la sauvegarde inexploitable (y en a un beau en ce moment en 10.8 : cf le sujet dédié)

- des gens qui oublient de mettre leur clone à jour, ou qui sont victimes d'un bug dans le cloneur (CarbonCopyCloner y a perdu sa réputation auprès de certains d'entre nous).


LE principe de base est de toujours avoir ses données en deux exemplaires sur deux supports différents,
et comme on ne sait jamais quand un des supports va défaillir, on arrive vite à trois exemplaires sur trois supports


----------



## Sly54 (27 Août 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> on arrive vite à trois exemplaires sur trois supports


et dès lors qu'on a 3 exemplaires, il devient facile de les avoir dans deux endroits géographiques différents (boulot - domicile, ou alors domicile perso + domicile parents, etc.)


----------



## chafpa (27 Août 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour un seul Mac, j'ai un disque pour TM et un disque pour un clone
> 
> = les assurances semblent toujours trop chères avant la survenue d'un sinistre.
> 
> Et il faut habituellement être pris pour être appris.


*+ 1*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> et dès lors qu'on a 3 exemplaires, il devient facile de les avoir dans deux endroits géographiques différents (boulot - domicile, ou alors domicile perso + domicile parents, etc.)



+ *1* c'est ce que j'ai mis en place depuis longtemps


----------



## spounz (30 Août 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sortir le dd et le brancher soit dans un autre boitier, soit avec un adaptateur comme celui là, pour voir si le pb est au niveau du dd lui même, ou du boitier / bridge.



C'est fait.
Le DD démarre mais Mac OSX me répond que le disque est illisible.
Petit progrès, il s'affiche dans la barre latérale de l'utilitaire de disque, mais aucune option comme réparer ou autre n'est disponible. Meme le formatage.
Bref, je pense que toutes mes sauvegards TM depuis 3 ans sont perdues. 

Moralité de l'histoire : faut-il faire une sauvegarde de la sauvegarde TM ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Août 2013)

spounz a dit:


> Bref, je pense que toutes mes sauvegards TM depuis 3 ans sont perdues.


Ca y fait penser, oui.
Par contre ton dd pourra peut être (?) être récupéré, après formatage.

Pour la sauvegarde, je ne sauvegarde pas mon dd TM. Par contre, en Parallèle j'ai un disque TM et un autre disque avec un clone.


----------



## fousfous (31 Août 2013)

Vous Pensez que ce DD (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27029/storeva-xslim-noir-1-to-7200-trmn-usb-30.html) est bien pour la sauvegarde, je compte faire 3 partitions: 2 de 400GO et une de 200Go.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Août 2013)

Les DDE auto-alimentés sont plutôt destinés au partage de données.


Pour TM : 1 Mac = 1 DDE (non auto-alimenté).


----------



## fousfous (31 Août 2013)

Oui mais pas pratique et trop chère.Et hors de question d'avoir une grosse alimentation, c'est du n'importe quoi ça.
Surtout je vais m'en servir pour pleins de choses (sauvegardes de 2 Mac, puis transfert du PC au Mac et un peu de stockage de donné peu importante).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Août 2013)

Va où tu veux, et meurs où tu dois


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> (sauvegardes de 2 Mac, puis transfert du PC au Mac et un peu de stockage de donné peu importante).


Mauvaise idée que d'avoir tout ça sur le même dd !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Août 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mauvaise idée que d'avoir tout ça sur le même dd !


Ou alors on passe à la Time Capsule ou à un NAS.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ou alors on passe à la Time Capsule ou à un NAS.



Ce n'est pas vraiment transportable 
Je préfère avoir un DDE léger avec les choses essentielles dessus, que je peux laisser en dehors de chez moi, comme solution de dernière chance.


----------



## fousfous (31 Août 2013)

Ce n'est pas parce que le DD peut lâcher que je vais perdre tout ce qu'il y a sur les ordinateurs...


----------



## chafpa (31 Août 2013)

Il y a des "Trompe la mort" sur ce topic !


----------



## Mathias170390 (2 Septembre 2013)

Coucou, je sais que ce n'est pas pratique, et encore moins esthétique sur un bureau (quoi que certains sont plutôt jolis, et s'implantent bien sur un bureau moderne), mais plus sérieusement, il vaut vraiment mieux éviter de trop centraliser, un DDE auto alimenté pour les fichiers courants (un 500 Go devrait suffire), un DD alimenté pour TM (juste pour lui), un de la même taille que ton DDI en alimenté pour un clone, et après encore un pour sauvegarder tout ce qui est films etc, je sais, ça fait beaucoup de disques mais celui pour le clone n'a pas besoin d'être en permanence sur ton bureau, et le jour ou l'un de ces DD lâche la rampe, tu seras heureux de tout avoir sauvegardé, pour y être passé, il n'y a rien de plus rageant, après, ce n'est pas mes données, mais les tiennes...

Cordialement, Mathias


----------



## thierry37 (2 Septembre 2013)

C'est intéressant de voir du monde à préférer les disques alimentés.

ça fait 1 an que j'achète que des petits pour mes TM et transferts.
Je trouve ça plus pratique, car je jongle entre 2 disques TM (un à la maison, un au bureau, échangés toutes les 2 semaines). 

avant, j'avais des gros disques, pour le stockage, et parce que ça tournait à 7200tr/min
mais bon, j'en vois pas l'utilité pour mes TM donc je suis passé en petits disques auto-alimentés.
(j'ai très peu de données qui changent tous les jours, donc c'est pas des Go à transférer toutes les heures.)

Vous avez eu des problèmes d'alim sur les 2.5" ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Vous avez eu des problèmes d'alim sur les 2.5" ?


Sur les auto-alimentés, il arrive qu'un seul port USB ne fournisse pas assez de puissance. Donc soit tu risques des déconnexions aléatoires, soit tu mobilises deux ports USB.

Alors qu'avec un disque muni de son alimentation électrique, tu n'as pas ce problème.


----------



## thierry37 (2 Septembre 2013)

Sur des Macs récents, pas assez de puissance sur un port USB ?
Je suis étonné.
Y'a 5-6 ans, sur mon vieux Toshiba, oui, ça m'arrivait. J'ai jamais rencontré de problème depuis 2007 que je suis sur Mac. 
Bizarre.

et pis à l'époque, c'était pas avec les même petits disques d'aujourd'hui.

Enfin, c'est toujours bon à savoir (et à se rappeler) pour nos TM.

(j'en avais trop marre de jonbler avec toutes les alims pour déplacer mes disques)


Sinon, autre question : est ce que vous utilisez aussi plusieurs disques pour la même TM ?
Si oui, pourquoi ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Sur des Macs récents, pas assez de puissance sur un port USB ?
> Je suis étonné.


C'est plutôt une question de disque que de Mac (certains disques consommeraient plus que "prévu").


----------



## thierry37 (2 Septembre 2013)

Ok, là je te rejoins à 100%.
ça m'arrivait sur ce vieux petit Mactor. et je me rappelle qu'il avait d'ailleurs cette prise USB en Y (avec 2 ports à mettre sur les portables)

(D'ailleurs, sur tous mes "nouveaux" petits, y'a pas le double USB, donc je pourrai même pas, si ça marchait pas. Donc faut croire que ça "_doit_" marcher )


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Ok, là je te rejoins à 100%.
> ça m'arrivait sur ce vieux petit Mactor. et je me rappelle qu'il avait d'ailleurs cette prise USB en Y (avec 2 ports à mettre sur les portables)
> 
> (D'ailleurs, sur tous mes "nouveaux" petits, y'a pas le double USB, donc je pourrai même pas, si ça marchait pas. Donc faut croire que ça "_doit_" marcher )


Perso j'ai résolu le problème en investissant dans ce Hub USB alimenté sur secteur





16,90 sur Macway


----------



## thierry37 (2 Septembre 2013)

J'ai toujours eu peur de perdre en débit, à utiliser des hub USB.
Mes disques sont toujours en direct. (j'ai aussi un hub sous l'écran, pour les clés USB et le lecteur carte. Clés USB que je mets en direct sur le Mac quand c'est USB3 et que j'ai un gros transfert)


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> J'ai toujours eu peur de perdre en débit, à utiliser des hub USB.
> Mes disques sont toujours en direct. (j'ai aussi un hub sous l'écran, pour les clés USB et le lecteur carte. Clés USB que je mets en direct sur le Mac quand c'est USB3 et que j'ai un gros transfert)


Euh  Tu vas perdre quoi exactement 5/10 minutes ???

Personnellement je suis pas à ça près 

C'est comme rouler à 160 sur l'autoroute, sur un trajet de 100 km, tu gagneras au maximum 2/5 minutes avec la possibilité de te faire allumer au radar en plus

Faut savoir prendre du temps dans la vie et si ça dure un peu vas lire quelques pages d'un bon bouquin ou dégustes une bonne bière en attendant


----------



## thierry37 (2 Septembre 2013)

Tu as bien raison. En fait, c'est un vieux réflexe qui n'est pas justifié. (peut être aussi que la stabilité jouait.)

Surtout quand on parle des TM qui me recopie 50Mo de temps en temps (ou 500Mo de photos après un déchargement de carte)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> C'est intéressant de voir du monde à préférer les disques alimentés.


L'USB était sous-alimenté en PowerPC : ça s'est arrangé avec Intel = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4049?viewlocale=fr_FR

mais ça a laissé des traces dans les esprits


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Tu as bien raison. En fait, c'est un vieux réflexe qui n'est pas justifié. (peut être aussi que la stabilité jouait.)
> 
> Surtout quand on parle des TM qui me recopie 50Mo de temps en temps (ou 500Mo de photos après un déchargement de carte)


Je viens de faire deux tests :

1 - Copie d'un fichier de 627,1Mo situé sur un DD externe branché au Hub vers une clé USB HFS branchée sur ce même HUB

*2 minutes 22*

2 - Copie d'un fichier de 631,1Mo situé sur mon DD interne vers cette même clé USB HFS branchée sur le HUB

*2 minutes 47*

Fait les règles de trois pour voir ce que cela donnerait pour 500 Mo de données 

A prendre en compte c'est que sur ce HUB c'est 7 périphériques USB que je peux brancher et que, pour un DD avec un câble en "Y", je n'ai besoin que d'une entrée sur le HUB

A ce prix là on peut pas se plaindre


----------



## fousfous (2 Septembre 2013)

Sachant qu'on peut recharger un iPad sur le Mac, je ne pense pas qu'un disque dur consomme autant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Sachant qu'on peut recharger un iPad sur le Mac, je ne pense pas qu'un disque dur consomme autant.



Je ne sais pas ce que consomme un iPad, mais ce que je sais, c'est ce que consomme un disque dur (et là, je ne parle pas du disque dur externe, mais de l'interne qui est à l'intérieur du boîtier, donc, ces chiffres sont sans compter la consommation du bridge qui peut aller de quelques mA à quelques dizaines de mA).

Alors, pour les disques durs de 2,5 pouces, on a, selon les disques, typiquement trois consommations possibles :

1) Quelques rares disques (généralement un peu anciens et de capacité réduite, mais pas toujours) se contentent de 500 mA (soit ce que peut théoriquement fournir un port USB2 &#8230;Ou un contrôleur USB 1.1*).

2) Les gros bataillons des 2,5 pouces du marché ont besoin de 700 mA, soit plus qu'un port USB2 ne peut fournir en théorie, mais selon les machines, certaines peuvent arriver à fournir.

3) Les gros disques actuels, et certains disques anciens ont eux besoin de 1A pour fonctionner, ceux là mettent à genoux n'importe quel port USB (mais dans un boîtier Firewire, par contre, pas de problème, ainsi qu'en USB3).


Bon, cela dit, j'ai moi aussi une question à propos de Time Machine : J'utilise mon PM G4 (Fw800 2x1,42 Ghz, 2 Go de Ram, Mac OS X 10.5.8 "Server") comme serveur, et je lui ai connecté un disque externe USB2 comme disque Time Machine. Jusqu'ici, je sauvegardais sur ce disque le disque interne du serveur (un ensemble RAID0 de 640 Go), ainsi que les disques internes de mon MBP (sous 10.6.8) et de l'iMac de ma fille (10.5.8 "Client").

Suite à divers problèmes (il sauvegardait toujours les Mac connectés, mais plus son disque interne), après diverses tentatives infructueuses, j'ai du me résoudre à réinstaller de frais le serveur, donc, reconstruction de l'ensemble RAID, formatage, installation neuve de Mac OS X 10.5.8 Server (y compris toutes les mises à jour), transfert des documents (j'avais fait un clone de l'ancien volume), paramétrage du serveur, notamment en cochant la case permettant aux utilisateurs de faire leur sauvegardes TM sur le même disque de sauvegarde) création des utilisateurs, en leur attribuant bien l'accès au service Time Machine, or là, si les sauvegardes de son volume interne fonctionnent de nouveau, je ne parviens plus, par contre à faire apparaitre ce disque "réseau" dans la liste des disques TM disponibles pour les Mac connectés (que ce soit mon MBP ou l'iMac de ma fille), alors que, par contre, il n'y a aucun problème pour se connecter au volume partagé depuis ces deux machines.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce que j'ai raté ? Serait-il possible que ce soit parce que provisoirement, je n'ai plus d'ethernet, et que serveur et Mac sont reliés pour un temps en "WiFi" ?


(*) en USB 1.1, les 500 mA ne sont pas "par port USB", mais "par contrôleur USB", un contrôleur alimentant la plupart du temps deux ports (dont parfois un "interne", comme par exemple un modem RTC intégré ou un module Bluetooth).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2013)

Peut-être un gag avec l'airport ? C'est à voir dans les Utilitaires Airport ou dans le Server.

Ou un oubli dans le paramétrage pour TM : http://pondini.org/TM/22.html ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être un gag avec l'airport ? C'est à voir dans les Utilitaires Airport ou dans le Server.



Je n'utilise pas de borne airport, c'est ma Freebox (Revolution) en mode "routeur" qui fédère tout ça. Jusqu'ici, j'utilisais deux systèmes de CPL : deux Freeplug entre les deux boîtiers de la Freebox, au rez de chaussée, et deux autres CPL entre le "Freebox Server" et mon switch ethernet à l'étage. Cependant, un réaménagement du séjour et l'obligation de libérer une des prises d'icelui fait qu'en attendant de recevoir le Freeplug "classic" qui me permettra de repasser en ethernet dans mon bureau, je suis condamné au Wifi. À noter toutefois que dans la config précédente, ma fille était reliée, elle, en WiFi et non en ethernet (sauf pour sa sauvegarde initiale, où j'avais mis son Mac sur mon bureau, relié avec une jarretelle ethernet).



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ou un oubli dans le paramétrage pour TM : http://pondini.org/TM/22.html ?



Ben oui, mais là, nan, moi, c'est OS X "*Server*" sur le serveur, les réglages ne sont pas du tout les mêmes, notamment en ce qui concerne le partage, il n'y avait pas besoin de monter le disque de sauvegarde, il montait automatiquement au moment des sauvegardes "réseau", et se démontait tout aussi automatiquement une fois la sauvegarde terminée. Cette page concerne la sauvegarde réseau entre deux Mac sous OS X "*client*" !


----------



## fousfous (4 Septembre 2013)

Un iPad c'est 2A, donc les disque dur n'ont aucunes problèmes pour passer, et parle en USB 2.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cette page concerne la sauvegarde réseau entre deux Mac sous OS X "*client*" !


Je n'ai rien de mieux en stock : la seule référence que j'avais pour TM et Server 10.5 a disparu des pages Apple,

et, comme tu t'en es rendu compte, je n'y connais pas grand chose en réseau, et encore moins en Server.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Un iPad c'est 2A, donc les disque dur n'ont aucunes problèmes pour passer, et parle en USB 2.



Tu confonds ce que l'iPad tire sur sa batterie, et ce que la batterie tire sur le port USB, un port USB2, c'est en théorie 0,5A, en pratique, pour certains, ça peut monter à 0,7A, mais c'est le bout du monde, pour dépasser ça, faut passer à l'USB3 qui offre en principe 0,9A (4,5W sous 5 volts) !

Quant à la charge de la batterie de l'iPad, elle peut aussi bien se faire à 0,5A qu'à 1 ou 2A, c'est plus long, c'est tout !


----------



## IphOnyx (5 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous mac depuis 2008, c'est pourtant le première fois ce matin que je sauvegarde complètement mon DD avec Time Machine vers un DD externe Samsung de 500 Go.

Or je m'aperçois d'un phénomène étrange : la taille estimée de la sauvegarde de mon IMA est de 277 Go. Pourtant mon DD externe indique 414 Go !!!

Que s'est-il passé? j'avais formaté mon DD externe avant de faire cette sauvegarde ce matin.

Je vous remercie d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider 


PS : j'ai cherché s'il fallait se présenter et où le faire je n'ai pas trouvé... :-(


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,


Tu es au bon endroit : ce sujet est bien consacré à TM en 10.5 et 10.6.


TM demande 20% d'espace disponible en plus de la taille des données qu'elle doit sauvegarder (= ton total de 277 Go),

et, en 10.5 et 10.6, sauvegarde par défaut toutes les partitions externes (Mac OS étendu) connectées au moment de la sauvegarde (ce n'est que depuis 10.7 que ces partitions sont exclues par défaut) : ce qui peut expliquer les 137 Go supplémentaires.

Pour le confirmer, entre dans l'espace intergalactique de TM, va à la date de première sauvegarde, et remonte dans la barre latérale à _iMac_de_IphOnyx_ (Cmd+Maj+C) : tu y trouveras, ou pas, le disque externe sauvegardé.


----------



## IphOnyx (5 Septembre 2013)

Merci François pour ta réponse rapide 

Que puis-je faire pour éviter ça? je peux reformater le DD externe  et tout recommencer en cochant quelque part  une sauvegarde moins lourde?


----------



## fousfous (5 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu confonds ce que l'iPad tire sur sa batterie, et ce que la batterie tire sur le port USB, un port USB2, c'est en théorie 0,5A, en pratique, pour certains, ça peut monter à 0,7A, mais c'est le bout du monde, pour dépasser ça, faut passer à l'USB3 qui offre en principe 0,9A (4,5W sous 5 volts) !l
> 
> Quant à la charge de la batterie de l'iPad, elle peut aussi bien se faire à 0,5A qu'à 1 ou 2A, c'est plus long, c'est tout !


Les Mac moderne fournissent bien 2A. Pour recharger ma batterie externe de 10Ah, le moyen pour que ça dire le moins longtemps est bien l'iMac.


----------



## thierry37 (5 Septembre 2013)

IphOnyx a dit:


> Que puis-je faire pour éviter ça? je peux reformater le DD externe  et tout recommencer en cochant quelque part  une sauvegarde moins lourde?



Dans les préférences de Time Machine, tu peux exclure des disques et des dossiers.


A mon avis, tu n'as pas obligatoirement besoin de tout refaire (sauf si t'as le temps et l'envie).
Quand ton disque Time Machine sera plein, il fera tout seul le ménage (en supprimant les plus vieilles données sauvegardées), et à ce moment, les disques en plus que tu ne sauvegardes pas, seront effacés.


Perso, je ferai quand même tout du début avec formatage, comme ça c'est plus propre.
ça doit pas mettre des jours à copier 277Go.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> en 10.5 et 10.6, sauvegarde par défaut toutes les partitions externes (Mac OS étendu) connectées au moment de la sauvegarde (ce n'est que depuis 10.7 que ces partitions sont exclues par défaut) : ce qui peut expliquer les 137 Go supplémentaires.



Euuuh &#8230; Nan, en 10.5 seulement, en 10.6 par défaut, il ne sauvegarde que le disque interne, et il faut ôter de la liste des exclusions d'éventuels disques externes pour qu'ils soient sauvegardés aussi.

Cela dit, je pense avoir solutionné mon problème à moi, c'était dans les prefs "serveur", les utilisateurs pouvaient bien choisir de sauvegarder sur le serveur, mais le disque de sauvegarde n'était semble-t-il pas désigné. Là, ça fonctionne (du moins, le disque de sauvegarde du serveur est-il visible depuis mon MBP (et je suppose aussi depuis le Mac de ma fille, je regarderais dès que j'aurais un moment).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuuh &#8230; Nan, en 10.5 seulement, en 10.6 par défaut, il ne sauvegarde que le disque interne, et il faut ôter de la liste des exclusions d'éventuels disques externes pour qu'ils soient sauvegardés aussi.


C'est toi qui es encore en 10.6.
De mon côté, c'est une nouvelle que je n'ai appris qu'en 10.6 = http://www.macgeneration.com/news/voir/207472/astuce-la-sauvegarde-time-machine-des-disques-externes



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, je pense avoir solutionné mon problème à moi, c'était dans les prefs "serveur", les utilisateurs pouvaient bien choisir de sauvegarder sur le serveur, mais le disque de sauvegarde n'était semble-t-il pas désigné. Là, ça fonctionne (du moins, le disque de sauvegarde du serveur est-il visible depuis mon MBP (et je suppose aussi depuis le Mac de ma fille, je regarderais dès que j'aurais un moment).


Tu regarderas quand tu auras un moment. 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h24 ----------




IphOnyx a dit:


> Que puis-je faire pour éviter ça? je peux reformater le DD externe  et tout recommencer en cochant quelque part  une sauvegarde moins lourde?


As-tu vérifié que la sauvegarde comprenait bien un disque externe ?

Si c'est le cas, un clic droit sur l'icône du disque externe dans l'espace intergalactique te permet d'effacer toutes les sauvegardes de cet élément. 
Et tu l'excluras dans les Préférences Système de TM avant la sauvegarde suivante.


----------



## 001syl (12 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Macbook Pro 10.5.8 (Leopard)
je n'ai jamais réussi à faire des sauvegardes TM sur un HDD externe 500 Go (460 Go dispo). Il semble que l'ordi finit par interrompre la sauvegarde puis fermer la session  comme  si une une mise en veille (portant paramétré "jamais" dans l'arrêt des DD).
j'ai reformaté le disque 1 partition MAc OS Journalisé / GUID , il m'a copié 59 Go sur les 127 Go à sauver.
a priori ça marchait bien jusqu'à 00:41 quand je suis parti au dodo (le jour je m'en sers !)

Ce que dit le log de la console (MOI-mac c'est le nom du mac je suppose ? ) : 
_Sep 12 00:41:30 MOI-mac-373 /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[3232]: Stopping backupd to allow ejection of backup destination disk!
Sep 12 00:41:33 MOI-mac-373 /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[3232]: Stopping backupd to allow ejection of backup destination disk!
Sep 12 00:41:33 MOI-mac-373 /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[3232]: Copied 165064 files (59.0 GB) from volume Macintosh HD.
Sep 12 00:41:38 MOI-mac-373 /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd[3232]: Backup canceled.
Sep 12 14:03:40 MOI-mac-373 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.backupd-wake[254]): Exited with exit code: 1_

Merci de votre aide, tout ce que j'ai comme sauvegarde c'est sur un autre mac du réseau (en Snow Leo)
SYS


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suppose que ton Mac est aussi en Mac OS étendu journalisé.
Je ferais une Vérification du Disque interne avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD d'install (ou un démarrage en mode sans échec, qui répare, si tu n'as pas le DVD sous la main).

Il manque les historiques avant _00:41:30_ : ils expliqueraient peut-être la raison de l'éjection du DDE.
Surtout que tu n'as pas de message d'erreur (ça se voit dans _Préférences Système > TM_ en cliqant sur le _i_ d'informations de l'échec d'une sauvegarde) : as-tu essayé de relancer la sauvegarde dans la journée (au moins pour voir ce message) ?

Mais ce qui me semble possible est un gag avec le DDE : coupure d'alim automatique intégrée ? ou Western Digital d'un modèle spécial ??

Et ce qui m'interpelle est la fermeture de ta session : tu aurais programmé ça dans _Préf Système > Éco d'énergie > Programmer_ ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mais ce qui me semble possible est un gag avec le DDE



Ben en fait, le message est clair :



001syl a dit:


> Stopping backupd to allow ejection of backup destination disk!



Il y a quelque chose qui force l'éjection du disque TM, et la sauvegarde s'interromp pour permettre cette éjection.

trois causes possibles :

1) Economies d'énergie sur le Mac,
2) Dispositif de mise en veille sur le disque,
3) Problème physique sur le disque ou son alimentation électrique.

Par "le disque", j'entends le disque Time Machine, of course.

EDIT : à la réflexion, non, seulement les deux premières causes, un problème physique génèrerait un message d'erreur, pas une demande de démontage, donc on peut éliminer le 3


----------



## kaos (13 Septembre 2013)

Je rejoins Dos Jones sur le sujet du Hub ( qui au passage ne fait pas perdre de vitesse )
mais attention, fuir a tout prix les Hub chinois à 5 euros .

J'avais acheté un hub pas cher sur Ebay, et celui ci m'a fait sauté mon port USB sur lequel il était branché, heureusement un reset SMC m'a tout remis d&#8217;aplomb .

J'ai donc investi dans un hub D-Link à 30 euros, 8 ports dont 3 ports en 24 volts capables de recharger des Ipdad

Sinon moi mon disque utilisé pour TM est branché a ma Airport extrem , la sauvegarde se fait pas le reseau, alors le temps que ça prend je m'en tape puisque TM est capable de couper la sauvegarde et la reprendre plus tard.

Voilou ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

c'est normal que Time machine pourtant désactivé se mette effectue parfois de sauvegardes sens que je ne lui demande rien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> c'est normal que Time machine pourtant désactivé se mette effectue parfois de sauvegardes sens que je ne lui demande rien ?



Vérifie si des fois, tu n'aurais pas, par inadvertance, téléchargé et installé Time Machine Editor


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vérifie si des fois, tu n'aurais pas, par inadvertance, téléchargé et installé Time Machine Editor


merci pour la réponse
mais non pas installé 
ce qui est curieux c'est que cette sauvegarde s'effectue sans logique d'heure , comme ça lui prends quoi...hier 1 fois ce jour 2 fois avant hier zéro


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Septembre 2013)

La logique à rechercher n'est pas à l'heure de la journée, mais au délai depuis la première connexion du jour.

Dans le Terminal d'une session admin munie d'un mot de passe, copie-colle (puis valide puis tape à l'aveugle ton mot de passe puis valide à nouveau) : 
	
	



```
sudo launchctl list | grep backupd
```


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La logique à rechercher n'est pas à l'heure de la journée, mais au délai depuis la première connexion du jour.
> 
> Dans le Terminal d'une session admin munie d'un mot de passe, copie-colle (puis valide puis tape à l'aveugle ton mot de passe puis valide à nouveau) :
> 
> ...


Merci , mais il n'y a pas de logique journalière non plus , plus que certains jours Time machine ne se connecte pas au mac
Pour le Terminal je préfère ne pas y toucher ...pas à l'aise avec 
à la sortie de Mavericks , je ferai faire une clean install par le technicien de la boutique Apple , on verra bien


----------



## thierry37 (15 Septembre 2013)

Ta Time Machine est désactivée, donc pourquoi tu as encore le disque TM connecté ?
Si tu veux vraiment plus que ça se fasse, tu éjectes le disque TM. Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Ta Time Machine est désactivée, donc pourquoi tu as encore le disque TM connecté ?
> Si tu veux vraiment plus que ça se fasse, tu éjectes le disque TM. Non ?



disons que Time capsule me sert pour la connection wifi et pour faire des sauvegardes lorsque c'est nécessaire 
après, tout ce qui est technique , je suis largué


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> disons que Time capsule me sert pour la connection wifi et pour faire des sauvegardes lorsque c'est nécessaire
> après, tout ce qui est technique , je suis largué


Remarque que la solution la plus simple serait encore de te servir de Time Machine pour les sauvegardes (le cas échéant, en utilisant Time Machine Editor pour espacer les sauvegardes si tu trouves qu'une toutes les heures, c'est trop).


----------



## thierry37 (16 Septembre 2013)

Alan,
Comme recommandé par Pascal, autant garder Time Machine activé. Il n'y a rien de mieux pour sauvegarder ses données.
Pourquoi as tu désactivé ?

Ensuite, pour ton problème, à avoir TM désactivé qui se connecte quand même de temps en temps. On ne sait pas trop d'où ça vient, si tu n'as rien bidouillé.

Si vraiment tu ne veux plus du tout de Time Machine, il suffit d'aller dans les préférences de TM et de supprimer le disque (donc la Time Capsule dans la liste.)
Là, même s'il y a un processus qui essaie de lancer Time Machine, il n'y aura plus de cible du tout.

Si c'était trop lent vers la Time Capsule, parce que tu es en wifi, ou pour d'autres raisons, ça peut être bien de mettre un disque USB pour faire la sauvegarde de temps en temps.

(je ne peux pas conseiller beaucoup plus car je ne sais pas ce que tu utilises comme Mac, si en wifi, ou autre.)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque que la solution la plus simple serait encore de te servir de Time Machine pour les sauvegardes (le cas échéant, en utilisant Time Machine Editor pour espacer les sauvegardes si tu trouves qu'une toutes les heures, c'est trop).



je suis un vioque coléreux , j'aime bien faire ce que je veux quand j'ai envie
Time Machine Editor, j'ai dû l'essayer quand j'étais jeune ...et surement jamais réussi a le faire fonctionner 

tant que ça sauvegarde à un moment ou à un autre et surtout quand j'ai besoin, je préfère laisser les choses comme elles sont,je ne touche à rien ,la dernière fois que j'ai voulu changer une ampoule chez moi , j'ai fait sauter tout le paté de maisons avoisinant...
depuis je me méfie....
merci à tous pour vos réponses
le technicien Apple de Bangkok réglera ça en installant Mavericks après m'avoir dit qu'il serait preferable d'acheter le nouveau Mac et la nouvelle borne Time Capsule
il ne se rappellera plus qu'il m'a vendu celui là , il y a moins d'un mois
MBP13 I7 2,9 8GO 750HD


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> je suis un vioque coléreux



Coléreux peut-être, mais les 9 mois moins un jour que tu as de plus que moi (funny, ça, à priori tu es né à peu près au moment où mes parents m'ont mis en route ) ne font certainement pas de toi un "vioque", "vioque", pour nous deux, c'est dans 30 ou 40 ans d'ici, pas avant ! 



alan63 a dit:


> Time Machine Editor, j'ai dû l'essayer quand j'étais jeune ...et surement jamais réussi a le faire fonctionner



C'est pourtant simple, mais il faut bien se souvenir que pour qu'il prenne la main sur les sauvegardes, il faut désactiver Time Machine. Après, tu règles tes sauvegardes comme tu veux, soit par "intervalle"(une sauvegarde tous les xxx ), soit par calendrier (tous les lundis, par exemple), ou (comme chez moi) chaque jour à telle heure (perso, pour les 3 Mac sauvegardés par ce moyen chez moi, j'ai deux sauvegardes quotidiennes pour deux d'entre eux, et une seule  pour le troisième, chacune à l'heure que j'ai choisi).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Coléreux peut-être, mais les 9 mois moins un jour que tu as de plus que moi (funny, ça, à priori tu es né à peu près au moment où mes parents m'ont mis en route ) ne font certainement pas de toi un "vioque", "vioque", pour nous deux, c'est dans 30 ou 40 ans d'ici, pas avant !
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pourtant simple, mais il faut bien se souvenir que pour qu'il prenne la main sur les sauvegardes, il faut désactiver Time Machine. Après, tu règles tes sauvegardes comme tu veux, soit par "intervalle"(une sauvegarde tous les xxx ), soit par calendrier (tous les lundis, par exemple), ou (comme chez moi) chaque jour à telle heure (perso, pour les 3 Mac sauvegardés par ce moyen chez moi, j'ai deux sauvegardes quotidiennes pour deux d'entre eux, et une seule  pour le troisième, chacune à l'heure que j'ai choisi).



quand on passe plus de temps chez le pharmacien qu'au bistrot , ça fait réfléchir 

bon sinon tant que mes sauvegardes se font quand j'appuis sur sauvegarder maintenant , c'est bon.
Si Time Machine en fait d'autres tant mieux ou tant pis 
la dernière borne Airport Express trône dans le jardin apres être passé par la porte ...fermée
moi , quand on me cherche de trop , je correctionne plus , je dynamite , je ventile je disperse


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> moi , quand on me cherche de trop , je correctionne plus , je dynamite , je ventile je disperse


TM Editor et Scheduler ont la particularité de modifier des fichiers dans _/Système_,
fichiers qui restent modifiés même après qu'on ait ventilé/dispersé ces utilitaires :rateau:

= il faut donc réinstaller l'utilitaire, annuler ses modifications dans son interface (ou le désactiver), puis l'éliminer une seconde fois. 
Ou subir jusqu'à clean reinstall&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> TM Editor et Scheduler ont la particularité de modifier des fichiers dans _/Système_,
> fichiers qui restent modifiés même après qu'on ait ventilé/dispersé ces utilitaires :rateau:
> 
> = il faut donc réinstaller l'utilitaire, annuler ses modifications dans son interface (ou le désactiver), puis l'éliminer une seconde fois.
> Ou subir jusqu'à clean reinstall



je subis...parfois avec délectation:rose:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> je subis...parfois avec délectation:rose:


Et maintenant, en toute connaissance de cause : c'est peut-être l'essentiel ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> quand on passe plus de temps chez le pharmacien qu'au bistrot , ça fait réfléchir



Mais non, en ce qui me concerne, ça fait maintenant 60 ans 6 mois et 15 jours que c'est mon cas, je passe facilement une heure par mois dans une pharmacie, alors que je ne passe pas une demi-heure par an dans un bistro (sans "t" au bout ! ) !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et maintenant, en toute connaissance de cause : c'est peut-être l'essentiel ?



qu'il soit question de Time Machine ou de japonièseries verticales et horizontales ...oui


----------



## Average Joe (23 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai un disque externe G Drive 2 To raccordé à mon iMac en Firewire (adaptateur Thunderbolt-Firewire). Or, de temps en temps, il arrive que le Mac affiche un message d'erreur disant que le disque est en lecture seule. Du coup, je suis obligé de lancer l'utilitaire de disque pour pouvoir sauvegarder à nouveau (Time Machine). Je ne sais pas d'où ça vient ni pourquoi ce message d'erreur ?
(iMac late 2012 21,5" 1 To+Fusion Drive sous OS 10.8.5)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Septembre 2013)

Voici ce qu'on en sait = Time Machine - Troubleshooting C6. "The backup volume is read only." : connectique, réparation, disque.

A priori pour toi, juste déconnecter et reconnecter le disque externe.


----------



## Mathias170390 (24 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous , j'avais une question qui me trottait dans la tête, j'utilise TM pour mon MBP une fois par semaine (un DDE que je branche et débranche pour chaque sauvegarde) étant en 10.7.5, est-ce que ma sauvegarde TM est utilisable pour booter si je décide de changer de DD interne? 

Cordialement, Mathias


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2013)

Mathias170390 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous , j'avais une question qui me trottait dans la tête, j'utilise TM pour mon MBP une fois par semaine (un DDE que je branche et débranche pour chaque sauvegarde) étant en 10.7.5, est-ce que ma sauvegarde TM est utilisable pour booter si je décide de changer de DD interne?
> 
> Cordialement, Mathias



Non, pour restaurer une sauvegarde TM lors d'un changement ou formatage de disque, il faut démarrer la machine sur le DVD ou la clé USB ou la partition d'installation du système et, après le choix de la langue, aller dans le menu "Outils", et choisir la dernière option du dit menu, tout en bas, dont l'intitulé est un truc du genre "Rétablir une sauvegarde Time Machine".


----------



## Mathias170390 (24 Septembre 2013)

D'accord =), j'avais cru comprendre que depuis 10.7.2 la sauvegarde TM était devenue utilisable pour booter lors d'un changement de DD... Bon, maintenant, opération création d'une clé bootable de lion pour le cas ou mon DDI rendrait l'âme ou si je veut lui offrir un SSD =), c'est bien ça?

Cordialement, Mathias


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Septembre 2013)

Mathias170390 a dit:


> j'avais cru comprendre que depuis 10.7.2 la sauvegarde TM était devenue utilisable pour booter lors d'un changement de DD...


Tu avais bien compris : les sauvegardes TM sont bootables depuis 10.7.2 si elles sont faites sur un disque filaire (USB ou FW) 
= on redémarre alors sur la copie de la partition Recovery HD que TM a faite sur le disque externe,
et on peut restaurer la sauvegarde à partir de son utilitaire (la date de sauvegarde qu'on veut sur la partition qu'on veut).

Pour t'en assurer, il te suffit de brancher le disque externe, et de redémarrer avec la touche Alt : ton disque externe apparaîtra.

Sauvegarde quand même la partition Recovery HD sur une autre partition (avec Utilitaire de Disque en menu _Déboguer_, ou en USB avec OS X : à propos de l?Assistant disque de récupération) : TM ne restaure pas cette partition, même si elle la sauvegarde.


Par ailleurs, on conseille de ne pas dépasser le délai de dix jours d'activité du Mac sans effectuer une nouvelle sauvegarde.


----------



## Mathias170390 (24 Septembre 2013)

Ah d'accord =), vu que mon DD TM est en fw, c'est bon, de plus, je vais sauvegarder ce dossier sur un de mes DD et une copie sur ma clé USB qui ne me quitte jamais =). Et je ne dépasse jamais 10 jours avant de sauvegarder ^^, étant étudiant, mes cours sont dedans, et les cours, c'est la vie ^^, donc toutes les semaines, voir même beaucoup plus si ces cours sont vraiment importants =). Merci en tout cas pour tes réponses.

Cordialement, Mathias


----------



## Ubaye (24 Septembre 2013)

Il y a une truc que je ne comprend pas : Pourquoi lorsque je veux configurer un disque pour la sauvegarde de Time Machine il ne trouve pas mon graveur de dvd externe ? 
OS X ouvre une fenêtre de recherche sur internet via airport...
J'ai loupé quel réglage ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Septembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Il y a une truc que je ne comprend pas : Pourquoi lorsque je veux configurer un disque pour la sauvegarde de Time Machine il ne trouve pas mon graveur de dvd externe ?


Le graveur ???


----------



## Ubaye (24 Septembre 2013)

Il est neuf, et j'ai pu lire et importer des photos depuis un dvd juste avant.

Le dvd ? Je l'ai formaté avec l'utililtaire disque. D'ailleurs depuis son formatage je ne le vois plus dans le finder...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Septembre 2013)

Et que veux-tu faire d'un DVD avec Time Machine ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Le dvd ? Je l'ai formaté avec l'utililtaire disque. D'ailleurs depuis son formatage je ne le vois plus dans le finder...



Outre le fait que Time Machine ne fait pas de sauvegarde sur DVD, un DVD ne se formate pas, il se grave, et si tu l'as gravé (avec rien dessus), tu peux le balancer, il est inutilisable &#8230; Sauf si c'est un DVD+/-RW, auquel cas, tu peux l'effacer (mais pas "le formater").


----------



## Ubaye (25 Septembre 2013)

@ FrançoisMacG, je voulais faire une sauvegarde. J'ai essayé avec un DD externe de 320Mo mais il me faut ~ 350Mo.

@ Pascal 77, c'est un réinscriptible. Je pensais devoir le formater pour Mac, ben si ça ne se formate pas tant mieux, c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai fait, je l'ai effacé.
Bon ben si Time Machine ne fait pas de sauvegarde sur DVD c'est pas la peine que j'insiste.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## big41 (25 Septembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> @ FrançoisMacG, je voulais faire une sauvegarde. J'ai essayé avec un DD externe de 320Mo mais il me faut ~ 350Mo.
> 
> @ Pascal 77, c'est un réinscriptible. Je pensais devoir le formater pour Mac, ben si ça ne se formate pas tant mieux, c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai fait, je l'ai effacé.
> Bon ben si Time Machine ne fait pas de sauvegarde sur DVD c'est pas la peine que j'insiste.
> ...



Un DDE de 320Mo ? c'est pas plutôt 320Go ?
Et sur un DVD qui en tient 4,7Go ça va encore moins tenir.
Une sauvegarde TM se fait sur un DDE pas sur un DVD, t'es plus sur windaube à devoir créer des CD ou DVD de restauration.

Je pense que tu ne dois pas bien expliquer ce que tu veux faire...


----------



## Ubaye (25 Septembre 2013)

Oups ! Go, pas Mo... Du coup tu as raison, j'ai plus qu'a racheter un DD externe 
Et oui, j'ai encore la logique des pc, après 30 ans c'est pas évident de s'en défaire...

Par contre merci (à tous) de m'avoir indiqué que TM n'utilisait pas de DVD, je ne l'avais lu nulle part, ou zappé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Par contre merci (à tous) de m'avoir indiqué que TM n'utilisait pas de DVD, je ne l'avais lu nulle part, ou zappé...



TM est un système automatique de sauvegarde incrémentale qui fait une sauvegarde toutes les heures, je ne vois pas trop comment il pourrait utiliser un disque optique comme medium


----------



## Ubaye (25 Septembre 2013)

Tu sais, avec mes connaissances je ne fais pas la différence entre les deux


----------



## big41 (25 Septembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Tu sais, avec mes connaissances je ne fais pas la différence entre les deux



Bon déjà t'a viré ton PC de m...de pour un bô Mac, donc tout n'est pas perdu


----------



## Ubaye (25 Septembre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> bon déjà t'a viré ton pc de m...de pour un bô mac, donc tout n'est pas perdu :d




:d ...


----------



## indo-hub (29 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Tous mes événements iphotos ont fusionnés en un seul évènement.

J'envisage de les restaurer avec TM mais une question me vient: depuis ma dernière sauvegarde TM, j'ai de nouvelles photos dans iphoto.
Si je restaure avec TM est ce que mes photos récentes (et donc non sauvegardées dans TM) vont disparaitre?

Ou bien est ce que TM va restaurer ma bibliotheque tout en laissant mes photos récentes.

Merci d'avance de vos conseils.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis iPhoto 9.1.4 et Lion 10.7.2, iPhoto ne permet plus de restaurer des photos individuelles : on ne peut que restaurer toute la photothèque en l'état d'une date de sauvegarde, sans les ajouts ultérieurs.

Il te faudra donc copier tes photos récentes ailleurs (sur le Mac ou sur un support externe), restaurer via TM ta photothèque (= en passant par le Finder et le dossier Images), et réimporter dans iPhoto tes photos copiées.


----------



## DavNaz (2 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

un mot suite à ma tentative infructueuse de sauvegarde via time machine.
Erreur code 43 s'affiche et je ne peux pas utiliser ce type de sauvegarde.
Soit, j'ai sauvegardé manuellement sur mon DDE.
Le fait est que je dois vendre mon iMac'qui tourne sur Leopard) dans quelques jours, voilà pourquoi je sauvegarde mes données. Je veux ensuite restaurer le disque.
Le problème est que lorsque j'ai voulu effacer le disque(dans utilitaire de disque), il m'était impossible de le faire.
J'ai alors entrepris de tout vider mes données à la main via la corbeille.
J'ai malheureusement vidé l'intégralité de mes applications sans m'en rendre compte et me retrouve avec un iMac inutilisable(je n'ai que le finder, mes quelques documents insupprimables dans la corbeille et c'est tout).
Je n'ai plus accès à rien, aucune application.
Je n'ai plus mon cd d'installation de Leopard, je me demande si il est possible d'acheter le cd d'installation de snow leopard(ou leopard) pour réinstaller sur ce mac le nécessaire pour son utilisation ou si j'ai commis une erreur irréparable et tué mon mac.

Merci infiniment de votre attention.


Dav


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,


L'erreur 43 est plutôt bénigne habituellement : Time machine giving error -43 | MacFixIt - CNET Reviews

Tu peux essayer de trouver un DVD Leopard compatible avec ton Mac (celui d'un Mac du même type que le tien, ou un DVD générique plus récent) chez Apple (en leur envoyant un mail) ou d'occasion.
Si tu n'as pas trop déséquilibré ton Système, une installation de type _Installer et Archiver_ devrait te remettre le Mac d'aplomb.

Tu aurais pu penser à faire un clone.


----------



## iQu3nt1 (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'utilise depuis toujours TimeMachine sur un DDE de 320Go qui reprend mon HDD+SSD de mon Macbook Pro.
320Go c'est beaucoup trop court et les sauvegardes ne s'effectuent plus manque d&#8217;espace disponible.
Je compte donc Allouer un Disque dur externe de 3To en 3,5" uniquement dédié à TM et Acheter également un autre disque dur externe de 2,5" et de 2To pour tout ce qui est fichiers volumineux, dont je ne veux pas encombrer mes disques internes.

Alors voilà ma question est de savoir si TimeMachine est capable de faire la sauvegarde de mon SSD+HDD (SSD: System et Applications & HDD: User) ainsi qu'une sauvegarde distincte du disque dur externe de 2To.

_Deuxième question qui me viens:_

En cas de Crash de mon SSD ou du HDD interne, Une fois le nouveau HDD ou SSD de remplacement tout neuf, TimeMachine comprendra-il que le système et User sont éparpillés sur deux disques séparés ?


Une piste:http://www.serialpictures.fr/applic...ques-durs-externes-en-plus-du-disque-interne/

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2013)

iQu3nt1 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> J'utilise depuis toujours TimeMachine sur un DDE de 320Go qui reprend mon HDD+SSD de mon Macbook Pro.
> 320Go c'est beaucoup trop court et les sauvegardes ne s'effectuent plus manque despace disponible.
> ...



Alors, deux choses :

1) un disque 2,5 pouces de 2 To, ça existe, ça ? :mouais: Il me semblait que le plus gros dispo était un 1,5 To 

2) Pourquoi veux-tu faire des sauvegardes distinctes du disque externe ? Le plus simple est de l'inclure dans la sauvegarde Time Machine. Cela dit si tu tiens à une sauvegarde distincte pour le disque externe, alors ça ne pourra pas être via Time Machine, depuis un Mac, il n'est possible de gérer qu'une seule sauvegarde TM.


----------



## kaos (4 Octobre 2013)

@DavNaz

Il existe une solution logicielle pour avoir TM sur léopard.
j'ai oublié le nom ;D

Un passage sur Sleopard serait envisageable pour 19 euros je crois ( commande apple store )


----------



## iQu3nt1 (4 Octobre 2013)

Merci de vos réponses,

Alors oui 2To en 2,5" sa existe bien et j'ai eu la même réaction que toi en le voyant  voici la référence: 
_Western Digital My Passport Essential 3.0 Disque dur externe 2.5" 2To USB 3.0_

En fait j'ai peur que si je dois restaurer soit mon disque dure externe ou soit mon système, TimeMachine ne sache pas distinguer les différentes sauvegardes. Me fais fliper tout sa...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------

Pour ce qui était de ma deuxième question de mon premier message rateau, qu'en pensez vous, avez vous déjà vu ou eu à faire à un cas similaire ?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2013)

iQu3nt1 a dit:


> En fait j'ai peur que si je dois restaurer soit mon disque dure externe ou soit mon système, TimeMachine ne sache pas distinguer les différentes sauvegardes. Me fais fliper tout sa...



La méthode n'est pas la même, restaurer ton disque externe, ça passe via le Finder, comme pour restaurer un simple fichier ou dossier, alors que restaurer le système, faut démarrer sur le disque de Mac OS, et utiliser l'utilitaire de restauration, mais là, effectivement, tu restaure tout (disque externe compris).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2013)

iQu3nt1 a dit:


> ma question est de savoir si TimeMachine est capable de faire la sauvegarde de mon SSD+HDD (SSD: System et Applications & HDD: User) ainsi qu'une sauvegarde distincte du disque dur externe de 2To.
> 
> _Deuxième question qui me viens:_
> 
> En cas de Crash de mon SSD ou du HDD interne, Une fois le nouveau HDD ou SSD de remplacement tout neuf, TimeMachine comprendra-il que le système et User sont éparpillés sur deux disques séparés ?


Oui, et oui.

TM ne sauvegarde par défaut que les disques internes (le SSD et le HDD). 
Ensuite, comme tu l'as vu, il faut ôter le disque externe de la liste des Exclusions de TM pour qu'il soit sauvegardé.

À la restauration avec l'utilitaire de Recovery HD ou à la migration avec Assistant de Migration/Réglages,  seul le disque Système sera restauré ou migré
= il faudra ensuite _Entrer dans TM_ (= dans son espace intergalactique) à partir du compte d'utilisateur du SSD pour restaurer le contenu du disque externe et celui du HDD : 
si le disque connecté est le même, on sélectionne son contenu et on clique sur le bouton _Restaurer_ ; si le disque externe est différent, on passe par le clic droit (qui permet de changer la destination de la restauration vers un autre disque que celui qui a été sauvegardé).
Dans les deux cas, on demande la restauration du contenu du disque externe, mais pas celle du disque lui-même (contenu + contenant).
= Time Machine - Frequently Asked Questions 32. Backing-up Multiple Drives / Partitions (on the same Mac)


----------



## Average Joe (5 Octobre 2013)

Je dévie légèrement du sujet  Je cherche un disque dur externe pour cloner le HDD+SSD que mon Mac contient.
J'en ai trouvé deux qui satisfont à deux de mes trois critères : ils ont une interface Thunderbolt (histoire d'utiliser quand même un des deux ports) et USB 3 et ils sont auto-alimentés.
Seul petit souci : ils ont une capacité de 1To. Or mon iMac dispose d'un peu plus : 1,11 To en tout. Cela peut-il poser problème, même si les disques internes ne sont pas remplis ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> Je dévie légèrement du sujet  Je cherche un disque dur externe pour cloner le HDD+SSD que mon Mac contient.
> J'en ai trouvé deux qui satisfont à deux de mes trois critères : ils ont une interface Thunderbolt (histoire d'utiliser quand même un des deux ports) et USB 3 et ils sont auto-alimentés.
> Seul petit souci : ils ont une capacité de 1To. Or mon iMac dispose d'un peu plus : 1,11 To en tout. Cela peut-il poser problème, même si les disques internes ne sont pas remplis ?



Provisoirement non, après, tout dépend de la vitesse à laquelle ça se remplit !

Actuellement, je sauvegarde 3 machines ayant respectivement des disques de 640, 500 et 320 Go sur un volume de 1,28 To, comme aucun des trois disque sauvegardé n'atteint les 50% de remplissage, ça ne pose aucun problème !


----------



## iQu3nt1 (5 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour votre aide François et Pascal  
Je comprend mieux maintenant, même si sa la restauration en cas de crash n'as pas l'air aisée avec plusieurs disques. La commande des deux disques durs arrivera début de semaine prochaine, je vous tiens au jus dans l'avancement du bidouillage


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Octobre 2013)

Il y a bientôt six ans que j'interviens dans ce fil : j'étais encore sous Tiger que j'ai commencé à m'intéresser à Time Machine.

Je dois l'essentiel de ce que j'ai appris de TM de Pondini, celui qui a réalisé les mises au point les plus pertinentes et les plus documentées sur TM : on trouve la dernière en date sur Apple* OSX* and* Time* Machine* Tips


Il s'appelait en réalité James Lewis Pond, et nous a quittés le 26 Septembre dernier alors qu'il se démenait contre un gros bug de TM en 10.8.
Je lui rends hommage.


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2013)

Tu dois peut etre tout à Pondini mais c'est moi que tu vénère avoue hein ? 

Car sans Kaos il n'y aurait que l'ordre et ce serait foutrement ennuyeux


----------



## Average Joe (13 Octobre 2013)

Et Time Machine continue, jour après jour, à me sortir que mon disque externe est en lecture seule et je continue constamment à vérifier/réparer ce fichu disque qui, évidemment, reste en bon état. Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe. Cela n'arrivait jamais avec mon précédent Mac (sous Snow Leopard). Pourquoi avec celui-ci (sous Mountain Lion) ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Octobre 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> Et Time Machine continue, jour après jour, à me sortir que mon disque externe est en lecture seule et je continue constamment à vérifier/réparer ce fichu disque qui, évidemment, reste en bon état.


Tu as essayé autre chose ?

Le disque externe est auto-alimenté ?


----------



## Average Joe (15 Octobre 2013)

J'ai essayé la méthode indiquée dans le lien d'il y a quelques jours mais ça ne change rien. Je dirai que le problème se pose un peu plus d'un jour sur deux. Ce n'est pas un disque auto-alimenté, jamais de problèmes avec ceux-là. Il s'agit d'un 2To 7200 tr/min 3,5".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Octobre 2013)

Avant cet article, on donnait deux bidouilles pour tenter de se sortir d'une lecture seule :
- cocher _Ignorer les autorisations du Volume_  dans les Informations du DDE (ce qui est maintenant plutôt déconseillé)
- lancer un _sudo chflags nouchg /Volumes/Le_DDE_ sur le DDE (ça le déverrouille, et on peut ou y accéder ou modifier enfin les autorisations). :hein:

Sous Lion, ne pas _Réouvrir les fenêtres_ à lextinction du Mac (= dans le panneau qui s'affiche à l'extinction) a permis à certains de s'en sortir. 

Mais il y avait aussi les DDE en train d'agoniser 
(ce qu'il y a de rassurant pour toi, c'est que ton disque s'entête à t'ennuyer depuis un bon moment, si j'ai bien compris).


----------



## Average Joe (16 Octobre 2013)

Je ne sais pas si "ne pas rouvrir les fenêtres" au lancer serait adapté étant donné que mon Mac est sous Mountain Lion ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Octobre 2013)

Clique sur le menu &#63743; > _Éteindre_, et tu verras cette option dans ton 10.8, cochée ou pas

= tu peux essayer de la décocher, si elle est cochée


----------



## indo-hub (20 Octobre 2013)

Enoooooorme merci, et désolé de mon tardif remerciement




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis iPhoto 9.1.4 et Lion 10.7.2, iPhoto ne permet plus de restaurer des photos individuelles : on ne peut que restaurer toute la photothèque en l'état d'une date de sauvegarde, sans les ajouts ultérieurs.
> 
> Il te faudra donc copier tes photos récentes ailleurs (sur le Mac ou sur un support externe), restaurer via TM ta photothèque (= en passant par le Finder et le dossier Images), et réimporter dans iPhoto tes photos copiées.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Octobre 2013)

indo-hub a dit:


> Enoooooorme merci, et désolé de mon tardif remerciement


Ça roule, vieux motard (que jamais).


----------



## Kesako69 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je sais pas trop si c'est la bonne page, mais voilà j'ai un petit soucis, lors de mon installation de Moutain Lion sur mon macbook pro, quand je dois choisir mon disque dur, on me dit que je ne peux pas sauvegarder sur un disque dur qui sert à time machine, sauf que du coup je peux pas faire la mise à jour et niveau appli je commence à être limité, du coup je cherche une âme charitable qui pourrait m'expliquer comment réparer ça !

Bonne journée et merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas trop l'endroit, mais un peu quand même ! 


Voici la réponse d'Apple : OS*X*: impossible de procéder à une installation sur un volume utilisé par Time*Machine pour des sauvegardes (clique sur les mots bleus)

= la racine du Mac, c'est le dossier _Macintosh HD_, là où on trouve _Système_, _Applications_, etc ;
si la Corbeille ne se vide pas à ta demande, passe par Onyx ou TrashIt! pour en forcer le vidage.


----------



## Kesako69 (23 Octobre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce n'est pas trop l'endroit, mais un peu quand même !
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Elfstone (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai procédé à l'installation de Mavericks sur mon MacBook Pro 13" (fin 2011) et tout s'est apparemment bien passé.

Je viens de lancer une sauvegarde Time Machine, pensant qu'elle allait être conséquente puisque changement d'OS, mais elle ne fait "que" 21 Go. D'un autre côté, ma dernière sauvegarde sous ML avant installation de Mavericks faisait 1 Go environ.

Ma question est la suivante : cette sauvegarde prend-elle réellement en compte le changement de système, et n'incrémente que cela ce qui expliquerai sa relative faible taille ? Je ne voudrais pas avoir à faire une restauration et m'apercevoir que ma première sauvegarde Mavericks n'est pas valide 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et conseils


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

Elfstone a dit:


> Je viens de lancer une sauvegarde Time Machine, pensant qu'elle allait être conséquente puisque changement d'OS, mais elle ne fait "que" 21 Go. D'un autre côté, ma dernière sauvegarde sous ML avant installation de Mavericks faisait 1 Go environ.
> 
> Ma question est la suivante : cette sauvegarde prend-elle réellement en compte le changement de système, et n'incrémente que cela ce qui expliquerai sa relative faible taille ? Je ne voudrais pas avoir à faire une restauration et m'apercevoir que ma première sauvegarde Mavericks n'est pas valide



Pour éviter cela, j'ai tout simplement refait ma Time Machine.
Attention à désactiver (dans les préférences système) la TM avant d'effacer le DD qui la contient, une fois fait il suffit de refaire la liaison entre la machine et TM et lancer la sauvegarde.

Ne faites cette manoeuvre, que si tout fonctionne sur votre machine.


----------



## chafpa (25 Octobre 2013)

Si cela est possible, il vaut mieux faire un clone sur un autre HDD avant de se lancer pour repartir de zéro sur Time Machine. 

Perso c'est ce que je ferais ....... le moment venu le temps de laisser les plâtres séchés.


----------



## big41 (25 Octobre 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> Si cela est possible, il vaut mieux faire un clone sur un autre HDD avant de se lancer pour repartir de zéro sur Time Machine.
> 
> Perso c'est ce que je ferais ....... le moment venu le temps de laisser les plâtres séchés.



Je plussois


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Octobre 2013)

Elfstone a dit:


> Je viens de lancer une sauvegarde Time Machine, pensant qu'elle allait être conséquente puisque changement d'OS, mais elle ne fait "que" 21 Go.


Quand je suis passé de Lion à ML, la première sauvegarde TM pesait 9 Go, et la mise à jour de mon clone CCC pesait 10 Go 
Alors qu'Apple recommandait une partition vierge de 13 Go pour faire une clean install de ML.

= après une mise à niveau, TM ne sauvegarde que le nouveau Système, rien d'autre.


----------



## Elfstone (26 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour vos conseils.

Après recherches, j'ai retrouvé un DD externe qui ne me servait pas. J'ai donc pu faire une première sauvegarde TM qui a pris en compte l'intégralité de mon nouveau système sous Mavericks (environ 130 Go de données). Et ça m'a évité de sacrifier mes sauvegardes TM sous ML, au cas où 

Par contre, je réfléchis sérieusement à la question du clonage. J'entends beaucoup parler de Carbon Copy Cloner, est-ce le logiciel le plus adapté, ou bien y-a-t-il des alternatives ?


----------



## kaos (26 Octobre 2013)

Elfstone a dit:


> Merci pour vos conseils.
> 
> Après recherches, j'ai retrouvé un DD externe qui ne me servait pas. J'ai donc pu faire une première sauvegarde TM qui a pris en compte l'intégralité de mon nouveau système sous Mavericks (environ 130 Go de données). Et ça m'a évité de sacrifier mes sauvegardes TM sous ML, au cas où
> 
> Par contre, je réfléchis sérieusement à la question du clonage. J'entends beaucoup parler de Carbon Copy Cloner, est-ce le logiciel le plus adapté, ou bien y-a-t-il des alternatives ?




J'utilise "SuperDupper" pour le clonage / c'est de la balle


----------



## big41 (26 Octobre 2013)

Une question bête mais j'ai pas trouvé la réponse :rose:
Aujourd'hui on a ma chérie et moi un MBP chacun.
J'envisage de revendre le sien et de lui créer une session sur le mien qui est plus récent et plus puissant car elle se sert peu de son Mac mais plutôt de son iPad.
Elle a bien sûr une sauvegarde TM de son environnement.
Je sais créer une session utilisateur sur le Mac, mais ce que je ne suis pas sûr c'est comment récupérer les données de ma chérie ?
Comment ça va se passer avec iCloud ?
Comment récupérer que les données sur sa sauvegarde TM mais pas l'ensemble car je garde les privilèges administrateur ?
Et ensuite, comment vont se passer les sauvegardes TM ?
Est-ce que ma sauvegarde TM va sauvegarder les deux comptes ou bien faut-il continuer à faire une sauvegarde TM par environnement ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Une question bête mais j'ai pas trouvé la réponse :rose:
> Aujourd'hui on a ma chérie et moi un MBP chacun.
> J'envisage de revendre le sien et de lui créer une session sur le mien qui est plus récent et plus puissant car elle se sert peu de son Mac mais plutôt de son iPad.
> Elle a bien sûr une sauvegarde TM de son environnement.
> ...



L'utilitaire de migration permet de récupérer ses données depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine, si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent.


----------



## iNewb (26 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur Mavericks, je souffre de quelques soucis sur cet os et j'aimerais repasser sur Mountain Lion. J'ai des sauvegardes Time Machine sous ML mais je voulais savoir si restaurer le système par ce chemin affecte t'il uniquement le système proprement dit. Ou c'est l'entièreté du mac qui est restauré ? (système+appli+fichiers perso).

Donc en somme est ce que la restauration va supprimer tout ce qui est sur l'ordinateur pour ne remettre que uniquement ce qui a été sauvegardé dans Time Machine ?

Ou alors c'est uniquement la partie système qui est restauré sans affecté les applications et dossiers personnels ?

Je demande ça car j'ai plusieurs exceptions dans ma sauvegarde. Certains dossiers (machine virtuel de Parallels par exemple, bibliothèque de photos) ne sont pas présents dans mes sauvegardes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Et ensuite, comment vont se passer les sauvegardes TM ?
> Est-ce que ma sauvegarde TM va sauvegarder les deux comptes ou bien faut-il continuer à faire une sauvegarde TM par environnement ?


Pour récupérer le compte de ta chérie, tu dois migrer son dossier d'Utilisateur, puis recréer un compte au nom abrégé de ta chérie dans _Préférences Système > Utilisateurs_.

TM va ensuite sauvegarder tout le contenu de ton dossier _/Utilisateurs_ (= ton compte et le sien) dans ta sauvegarde.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------




iNewb a dit:


> c'est l'entièreté du mac qui est restauré ? (système+appli+fichiers perso).
> 
> Donc en somme est ce que la restauration va supprimer tout ce qui est sur l'ordinateur pour ne remettre que uniquement ce qui a été sauvegardé dans Time Machine ?
> 
> Je demande ça car j'ai plusieurs exceptions dans ma sauvegarde. Certains dossiers (machine virtuel de Parallels par exemple, bibliothèque de photos) ne sont pas présents dans mes sauvegardes.


Pour revenir à ML, il te faut redémarrer sur la Recovery de Mavericks et utiliser son utilitaire de restauration d'une sauvegarde TM, en choisissant la dernière date de sauvegarde sous ML

= ça va restaurer ton Mac tel qu'il était sous ML (système + apps + fichiers perso) en effaçant tout ce qu'il y a aujourd'hui dans ton Mac en 10.9.

Tu dois donc sauvegarder ailleurs tes machines virtuelles et photos pour pouvoir ensuite les remettre dans ton ML restauré.


----------



## big41 (26 Octobre 2013)

Merci François


----------



## iNewb (26 Octobre 2013)

Fichtre, c'est bien ce que je craignais. Merci d'avoir répondu François


----------



## Elfstone (26 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Finalement, j'ai craqué pour CCC. Simple d'utilisation, je suis en train de finaliser mon clone 

Merci encore pour vos réponses et bonne soirée


----------



## alain64po (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour
Je suis passé à Mavericks sur mon MBA mi2003 équipé comme suit:
Processeur  1,3 GHz Intel Core i5
Mémoire  8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
Graphisme  Intel HD Graphics 5000 1024 Mo
Logiciel  OS X 10.9 (13A603) en 512 Go SSD

Je suis passé de ML vers Mavericks et tout est en parfait fonctionnement.
Je suis en train de faire un sauvegarde TM mais lors de la sauvegarde, l'horloge inversée ne tourne plus mais une petite flèche indiquant le sens contraire est affichée.
Est-ce à dire que cette flèche remplace le mouvement dynamique inversé avec Mavericks?
Si vous avez un retour là-dessus merci d'avance
Bon dimanche à tous
Al


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2013)

alain64po a dit:


> lors de la sauvegarde, l'horloge inversée ne tourne plus mais une petite flèche indiquant le sens contraire est affichée.
> Est-ce à dire que cette flèche remplace le mouvement dynamique inversé avec Mavericks?l


J'avais lu que le menu extra de TM ne s'animait plus lors des sauvegardes en 10.9,
et que si on voulait voir une animation, il fallait passer par la barre latérale du Finder,

mais je n'avais pas encore entendu parler d'une flèche (et je suis toujours en 10.8  ).


----------



## Photo-cineaste (27 Octobre 2013)

Salut, 

Je suis actuellement sous OSX 10,8 et je voudrais passer au 10,9. Pour ce faire j'aimerais faire une clean install puis récupérer ma sauvegarde via time machine... Mais au final cela est-il utile de faire une clean install si c'est pour ensuite tout récupérer via TM ? La sauvegarde n'aura t-elle pas récupérée tous les mauvais éléments que jaurais justement voulut supprimer avec la clean install ? 

par avance merci


----------



## big41 (28 Octobre 2013)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suis actuellement sous OSX 10,8 et je voudrais passer au 10,9. Pour ce faire j'aimerais faire une clean install puis récupérer ma sauvegarde via time machine... Mais au final cela est-il utile de faire une clean install si c'est pour ensuite tout récupérer via TM ? La sauvegarde n'aura t-elle pas récupérée tous les mauvais éléments que j&#8217;aurais justement voulut supprimer avec la clean install ?
> 
> par avance merci



Effectivement si tu fait comme ça c'est comme si tu avais fait une simple MAJ.
Pour une bonne clean instal il faut soit sauvegarder sur un DDE toutes tes données soit ne prendre de la TM que les fichiers que tu veux conserver et ne réimporter que ceux là.
Si tu prend la sauvegarde TM complète tu récupérera tout y compris les éventuelles erreurs dans la bibliothèque.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h53 ----------

A propos de Time Machine et des sauvegardes en local j'ai un bug avec Mavericks: je ne peux plus accéder à mes sauvegardes locales si le disque de TM n'est pas connecté :confuses:
C'est normal ? J'ai merdé quelque part ? C'est plus possible avec 10.9 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h56 ----------

Ah et puis j'ai un autre soucis avec TM.
Je viens de reconnecter le DDE et TM m'annonce une sauvegarde de 31,5Go alors que j'ai pas rajouter autant de fichier ces derniers temps et que la dernière sauvegarde doit avoir deux jours


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Octobre 2013)

Pour faire une clean install, il vaut bien mieux utiliser un clone : c'est bien plus souple pour récupérer des fichiers au compte-goutte.


Pour tes problèmes avec TM en 10.9 :
comment as-tu fait la mise à niveau ?
as-tu réparé les permissions ? vérifié le disque interne ?
sous quel OS X a été faite la sauvegarde d'il y a deux jours ? (la taille annoncée de la nouvelle sauvegarde n'est pas toujours la taille avérée de la sauvegarde : la taille annoncée peut comprendre les fichiers qui ont été effacés).


----------



## big41 (28 Octobre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour faire une clean install, il vaut bien mieux utiliser un clone : c'est bien plus souple pour récupérer des fichiers au compte-goutte.


Salut François 
Effectivement tu as raison, pour récupérer les fichier iun clone est plus pratique.
Mais moi je fais encore mieux: je clone mon disque et fait une sauvegarde TM, puis je copie tout ce que je veux garder sur un autre DDE, je fais la clean instal' et je réinstalle avec le DDE précité.
Le clone et TM servent en cas de gros plantage 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour tes problèmes avec TM en 10.9 :
> comment as-tu fait la mise à niveau ?



MAJ par le MAS 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> as-tu réparé les permissions ?



Oui, plutôt deux fois qu'une



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> vérifié le disque interne ?



Oui il n'a rien



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Sous quel OS X a été faite la sauvegarde d'il y a deux jours ? (la taille annoncée de la nouvelle sauvegarde n'est pas toujours la taille avérée de la sauvegarde : la taille annoncée peut comprendre les fichiers qui ont été effacés).



J'ai fait une sauvegarde avant installation de 10.9 et une après une fois que tout fonctionnait bien.
La dernière sauvegarde a été faite sous 10.9 après les MAJ d'iLife et d'iWorks.
J'ai fait la migration vers 10.9 du MBP Late 2008 de ma chérie ce WE et c'est pareil, pas moyen d'accéder aux sauvegardes locales


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Octobre 2013)

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire ce qui se raconte sur TM et Mavericks, 
et je suis toujours en 10.8 (j'attends de savoir où je vais mettre les pieds),

alors je n'ai pas de réponse précise à ton souci (dans quelques jours, peut-être).


----------



## tael (28 Octobre 2013)

*Air Drop* sous Maverick fait planter un MBA 2012 et un MBP 2008 et nécessite de réparer le disque dure.
on reçoit les alertes suivantes : disque saturé puis lors de la réparation :" Nombre de liens physiques incorrects" puis :" inode de fichiers orphelin" . 
Là nous sommes au-moins deux à connaitre ce problème.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Octobre 2013)

tael a dit:


> Là nous sommes au-moins deux à connaitre ce problème.


L'autre doit t'attendre dans le sujet auquel tu voulais apporter cette réponse : ici, on parle de Time Machine !


----------



## StéphanH (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Ce n'est pas un dysfonctionnement, mais je trouve que l'icône de TM sous Mavericks ne permet plus de savoir si une sauvegarde est en cours ou non. Les deux icônes sont vraiment graphiquement trop proches pour qu'on les distingue ...


ceci dit ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Octobre 2013)

StéphanH a dit:


> je trouve que l'icône de TM sous Mavericks ne permet plus de savoir si une sauvegarde est en cours ou non. Les deux icônes sont vraiment graphiquement trop proches pour qu'on les distingue ...


L'animation persiste dans la barre latérale du Finder, en regard de l'icône du volume dédié aux sauvegardes TM : il faut s'en contenter en 10.9.0.


----------



## StéphanH (29 Octobre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> L'animation persiste dans la barre latérale du Finder, en regard de l'icône du volume dédié aux sauvegardes TM : il faut s'en contenter en 10.9.0.



Merci, je n'avais pas remarqué ...


----------



## Fo0rNiK (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai une petite question à propos des répertoires sauvegardé! 

J'ai un répertoire exclu de la sauvegarde de la time machine, mais dans ce répertoire j'ai un répertoire que par contre j'aimerais sauvegarder!

Vous me suivez? Donc ma question étant de savoir ceci est possible de le sauvegarder, moi je ne trouve pas.

Merci.


----------



## kaos (30 Octobre 2013)

Fo0rNiK a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai une petite question à propos des répertoires sauvegardé!
> 
> J'ai un répertoire exclu de la sauvegarde de la time machine, mais dans ce répertoire j'ai un répertoire que par contre j'aimerais sauvegarder!
> 
> ...



Moi je déplacerais le répertoire en question tout en faisant un alias dans le répertoire que tu ne sauvegarde pas gardant ainsi ta logique d'archive ... sinon je ne vois pas ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Octobre 2013)

Ou, plus simple : n'exclure dans Préf Système que les sous-dossiers que l'on veut exclure de TM,
et pas le dossier entier.


----------



## jcdenne (30 Octobre 2013)

Oui c'est parfait selon ses besoins.
Conseil d'un utilisateur :
- un DD Dédié à Time Machine
Time Machine procède par incrémentation. Le anciens fichiers sont conservés. Donc la partition augmente au fil du temps et le DD n'est pas extensible !
L'avantage, c'est que cela permet de récupérer des documents mis à la corbeille il y a plusieurs mois.
Quand le DD est plein, time machine vous préviens et supprime les anciens fichiers.
Dans un premier temps vous avez une sauvegarde heure par heure, puis par jour, puis par semaine.
Vous voulez retrouvez un courriel que vous avez supprimé et qui a 3 mois. Vous utilisez time machne pour le récupérer.
- si c'est pour faire une sauvegarde uniquement. Pas besoin de time machine. Un disque bootable égal à votre DD est suffisant. Avec une sauvegarde par jour avec CCC ou superduper, au pire vous perdrez une journée de travail.
Avec time machine, vous perdez une heure !
Ex: on vous vole votre portable. Ce qui m'est arrivé !
Vous en acheté un autre et vous restaurer avec Time machine pour retrouver tout en ordre. 
Cela ne vous coute... qu'un macbook !
Un conseil : aller lire sur le site de Mac OS facile... même s'il n'est pas encore à jour sur Maverick.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2013)

Cela dit, pour ceux qui n'ont pas besoin d'une sauvegarde horaire (c'est mon cas, deux par jour me suffisent) ou ceux qui en veulent une toutes les 15 mn, il y a Time Machine Editor, qui permet de moduler les sauvegardes Time Machine "à volonté" (et en plus, il est gratuit) !


----------



## nameless44r (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je viens de switcher sur Mac (iMac 2013) et aimerais récupérer mon DD interne Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 SATA de 1 To qui était sur mon PC pour le transformer en DD externe (à l'aide d'un boitier, genre Maxinpower) afin de le dédier à la sauvegarde avec Time Machine.
Est-ce possible en sachant que mon iMac dispose d'un Fusion Drive de 1 To (1 To+128 Go) (la capacité indiqué par mon Mac est de 1,11 To).
Merci!


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

ca va être SUPER juste car on conseille 1,5 fois minimum la capacité du dur a time machiner


----------



## big41 (31 Octobre 2013)

nameless44r a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de switcher sur Mac (iMac 2013) et aimerais récupérer mon DD interne Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 SATA de 1 To qui était sur mon PC pour le transformer en DD externe (à l'aide d'un boitier, genre Maxinpower) afin de le dédier à la sauvegarde avec Time Machine.
> Est-ce possible en sachant que mon iMac dispose d'un Fusion Drive de 1 To (1 To+128 Go) (la capacité indiqué par mon Mac est de 1,11 To).
> Merci!





dainfamous a dit:


> ca va être SUPER juste car on conseille 1,5 fois minimum la capacité du dur a time machiner



Je plussois ça va être juste et je confirme que l'on conseille habituellement 1,5x la capacité du DDI.
Par contre moi je te conseillerais de te servir de ce disque pour faire un clone de ton système avec CarbonCopyCloner par exemple en plus d'une sauvegarde TM.
C'est ce que j'ai fait personnellement.
J'ai un SSD M500 de 480Go sur mon MBP et un DDE de 1To pour TM et celui d'origine de 500Go pour le clone


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> ca va être SUPER juste car on conseille 1,5 fois minimum la capacité du dur a time machiner


Pas tout à fait. 

Le bon conseil est d'avoir 1,5 à 3 fois la taille des données à sauvegarder sur le disque interne et les éventuels externes

= on peut n'avoir que 200 Go de données sur un disque interne de 1 To,
ou avoir un SSD de 256 Go et deux disques externes de 400 Go de données chacun.


----------



## nameless44r (31 Octobre 2013)

C'est noté merci beaucoup.
Par contre quel est l'interet de faire un clone en plus d'une sauvegarde TM?


----------



## chafpa (31 Octobre 2013)

Par sécurité tout simplement et en plus tu peux booter depuis ton clone.


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pas tout à fait.
> 
> Le bon conseil est d'avoir 1,5 à 3 fois la taille des données à sauvegarder sur le disque interne et les éventuels externes
> 
> ...



toutafé, merci pour cette précision, 

j'etais dans une utilisation 100% du dur et donc sur une taille mini requise pour 1To


----------



## nameless44r (31 Octobre 2013)

Bon, je me rend compte que je suis plus perdu que ce que je pensais... vos réponses m'amènent à me poser des questions un degré au dessus...

Je ne comprends pas concrètement l'intérêt du clone puisque je pensais que TM me permettrait de retrouver mon Mac à l'identique dans toutes les situation. Du coup je dois me tromper...dans quel(s) cas concret le clone est-il utile?

Concernant la taille du DD ext choisi pour les sauvergardes TM je comprends le principe du 1,5 à 3X, mais certains parlent de taille du DD et d'autres parlent de taille des donnés à sauvergarder... la deuxième solution m'arrangerait fortement puisque j'ai environ 300 Go sur mon DD de 1To, donc dans ce cas je serai large! je veux juste être certain que TM ne refusera pas les sauvergardes avec un DD ext inférieur au DD int mais sup à la taille des données.

Merci


----------



## jcdenne (31 Octobre 2013)

TM sauvegarde les données toutes les heures.
L'intérêt réside dans la possibilité de retrouver facilement un fichier mis à la corbeille il y a quelques jours... ou plusieurs mois.
Cela veut dire que TM conserve les fichiers qui ne sont plus dans le DD de la la machine sauvegardée.
Pour mon MBP ou j'ai environ 250 go d'utilisé, j'ai un disque TM de 1000 Go.
Quand il n'y a plus de place, TM prévient et jette les dossiers les plus anciens.
Cela fonctionne parfaitement. Et au pris des DD aujourd'hui ce n'est pas onéreux.
Bien sur il est possible, par ex : dans le cas d'un nouveau mac de faire l'installation à partir de TM.

Je sauvegarde également chaque jour sur un Disque bootable. Ce disque doit avoir un peu plus de place que le disque du mac.
L'avantage est autre.
En cas le plantage (rare !) on peut démarrer dessus, réparer le DD de l'ordinateur et réinstaller ensuite le disque sauvegardé.
Double sécurité donc .


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

nameless44r a dit:


> Concernant la taille du DD ext choisi pour les sauvergardes TM *je comprends le principe du 1,5 à 3X*, mais certains parlent de taille du DD et d'autres parlent *de taille des donnés à sauvergarder...* la deuxième solution m'arrangerait fortement puisque j'ai environ 300 Go sur mon DD de 1To, donc dans ce cas je serai large! je veux juste être certain que TM ne refusera pas les sauvergardes avec un DD ext inférieur au DD int mais sup à la taille des données.
> Merci



je suis dsl si je t'ai induit en erreur, 
comme il a été indiqué c'est bien sur les données a sauvegarder qu'il faut calculer la valeur de la time machine

donc dans ton cas 300Go de données a sauver, c'est amplement suffisant


----------



## Sly54 (31 Octobre 2013)

nameless44r a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas concrètement l'intérêt du clone puisque je pensais que TM me permettrait de retrouver mon Mac à l'identique dans toutes les situation. Du coup je dois me tromper...dans quel(s) cas concret le clone est-il utile?


Ton dd interne lâche sans prévenir.
Tu as un clone sous la main : tu redémarres dessus, tu migres tes derniers fichiers avec ton dd Time machine et tu continues ton travail exactement là ou tu en étais avant le crash.

Ce qui laisse le temps à ta commande d'un nouveau dd interne d'arriver 

Sans le clone, tu es coincé jusqu'à l'arrivée de ton dd.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Octobre 2013)

Et puis :

- clone et sauvegarde TM siègent sur deux disques différents, et sont réalisés par deux applications aux bugs différents : on a ainsi une double sécurité et matérielle et logicielle (et il y a un beau gros bug en 10.8 avec TM) ;

- on peut redémarrer sur un clone pour réparer le disque interne ou y récupérer des fichiers ;

- un clone peut être redémarré sur un autre Mac que celui qu'il a cloné.


----------



## Photo-cineaste (31 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses. 

Du coup, Une clean Install est la meilleure des solurtions mais je vais devoir réinstaller toues les applications les unes après les autres ? 

Merci encore


----------



## Sly54 (31 Octobre 2013)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> Du coup, Une clean Install est la meilleure des solurtions mais je vais devoir réinstaller toues les applications les unes après les autres ?


Tu as le choix :

tout réinstaller de zéro (plus long, moins plantogène)
faire une clean install puis utiliser l'assistant migration (beaucoup plus rapide, mais le risque d'importer des vieilleries existe).

C'est donc un peu le temps dont tu disposes qui pourrait te faire choisir telle ou telle option.


----------



## nameless44r (31 Octobre 2013)

Et la lumière fut...
Merci pour vos réponses!

Du coup je ne pense pas être vraiment intéressé par TM si une sauvegarde de type clone me permet de récupérer mon disque à l'identique (je ne suis pas intéressé par le fait de retrouver des fichiers mis à la corbeille). Faire un clone toutes les semaines ou tous les mois devrait me suffire et me simplifier la tache. Je me trompe?

Par contre jcdenne dit que le DD du clone doit être supérieure en capacité par rapport au DD du Mac pour un clonage alors que big41 me conseillait d'utiliser mon DD ext de capacité inférieur à celui du Mac pour faire un clone... Qu'en est-il vraiment?


----------



## big41 (31 Octobre 2013)

nameless44r a dit:


> Et la lumière fut...
> Merci pour vos réponses!
> 
> Du coup je ne pense pas être vraiment intéressé par TM si une sauvegarde de type clone me permet de récupérer mon disque à l'identique (je ne suis pas intéressé par le fait de retrouver des fichiers mis à la corbeille). Faire un clone toutes les semaines ou tous les mois devrait me suffire et me simplifier la tache. Je me trompe?
> ...


Ben le clone est une copie de ton disque interne, sans incrémentation, alors pourquoi avoir une capacité supérieure ?
Si t'as un DDI de 1To, même rempli à 90%, tu veux juste un clone de ce qui s'y trouve, donc ça fait toujours moins que la capacité de ton DDI, CQFD


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Octobre 2013)

TM permet de retrouver des fichiers mis à la Corbeille,
mais aussi enregistre système et applications à diverses étapes de leurs vies : c'est utile quand on veut revenir en arrière (le clone doit être incrémenté pour permettre la même chose).


Le clone en lui-même pèse en gros la taille des données qu'on sauvegarde (et pas celle du disque interne, encore une fois). 
Et cette taille évolue avec le temps : on remplit son Mac. Il faut donc prévoir un peu plus large.

S'il est incrémenté (= s'il conserve les modifications successives apportées au disque interne), sa taille doit être, là,  largement supérieure à celle des données présentes à l'instant t dans le disque interne.


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

petite precision, 

pour ceux que le clonage effraie ou pour ceux qui ne désire pas passer leur temps a regarder leur ordi faire le clone du système, CCC permet de programmer les clonages et aussi de ne transférer que les fichiers modifiés (chose vraiment pratique, pour les gros clones)


----------



## chafpa (31 Octobre 2013)

Une mise à jour d'un clone avec CCC dure 45 minutes pour 500 Go ....... c'est pas la mer à boire.

Bien sûr, la première fois il faut compter 3 heures environ.


----------



## big41 (1 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> petite precision,
> 
> pour ceux que le clonage effraie ou pour ceux qui ne désire pas passer leur temps a regarder leur ordi faire le clone du système, CCC permet de programmer les clonages et aussi de ne transférer que les fichiers modifiés (chose vraiment pratique, pour les gros clones)


Je confirme que CCC est vraiment très bien avec sa possibilité de programmer le clonage, et si tu oublis de brancher le DDE t'as un message d'alerte quand la date est dépassée


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2013)

nameless44r a dit:


> Du coup je ne pense pas être vraiment intéressé par TM si une sauvegarde de type clone me permet de récupérer mon disque à l'identique (je ne suis pas intéressé par le fait de retrouver des fichiers mis à la corbeille). Faire un clone toutes les semaines ou tous les mois devrait me suffire et me simplifier la tache. Je me trompe?


TM et le clone sont complémetaires.

En plus de ce que FrançoisMacG a écrit ci dessus, j'ajouterai un cas fréquent (chez moi :rose : j'ouvre un ancien document qui me sert de base pour en créer un nouveau.
Et évidemment, machinalement je fais _cmd - S_, au lieu de faire un _Enregistrer sous_. Donc j'écrase mon ancien document. Et là je suis très très content d'avoir TM sous la main.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> En plus de ce que FrançoisMacG a écrit ci dessus, j'ajouterai un cas fréquent (chez moi :rose : j'ouvre un ancien document qui me sert de base pour en créer un nouveau.
> Et évidemment, machinalement je fais _cmd - S_, au lieu de faire un _Enregistrer sous_. Donc j'écrase mon ancien document. Et là je suis très très content d'avoir TM sous la main.



Certes, cher confrère, mais dans ton cas, la solution rationnelle serait plutôt la création de "modèles de document", tu sais, ces documents particuliers qui ne s'ouvrent pas quand on les choisis, mais qui créent automatiquement un nouveau document copie conforme d'eux mêmes ! 

Désolé pour le HT, mais l'édification des nioubes faisant partie des attributions du modo &#8230;


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, cher confrère, mais dans ton cas, la solution rationnelle serait plutôt la création de "modèles de document", tu sais, ces documents particuliers qui ne s'ouvrent pas quand on les choisis, mais qui créent automatiquement un nouveau document copie conforme d'eux mêmes !


Mmmoui, ça peut aussi le faire


----------



## PDD (1 Novembre 2013)

Petites surprise lors de la première sauvegarde TM de mon nouveau MBPR13" Mavericks, seulement 5G à sauver sur les 50 G occupés du ssd...Bien sur les 50g venait de mon ancien MBP sous SL et était déjà dans mes précédentes sauvegardes. Merci de me donner vos avis, amicalement à tous.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Petites surprise lors de la première sauvegarde TM de mon nouveau MBPR13" Mavericks, seulement 5G à sauver sur les 50 G occupés du ssd...Bien sur les 50g venait de mon ancien MBP sous SL et était déjà dans mes précédentes sauvegardes.


D'habitude, on se plaint de l'inverse : "TM m'a refait une sauvegarde intégrale de toutes mes données".

Alors, tu peux être content (après avoir vérifié dans l'espace intergalactique que tu peux accéder aux données de ton SL).


----------



## PDD (2 Novembre 2013)

Oui parfaitement exact, à ma grande surprise (car c'est un nouvel ordinateur) j'ai accès à toutes mes anciennes sauvegardes faite sous SL...


----------



## MadBeatle46 (2 Novembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Oui parfaitement exact, à ma grande surprise (car c'est un nouvel ordinateur) j'ai accès à toutes mes anciennes sauvegardes faite sous SL...



Je confirme. ma sauvegarde TM a été faite sous snow leopard, puis, continuée sous Lion, puis sous Mountain Lion et enfin sous Mavericks, et j'ai toujours accès aux données de la toute première sauvegarde (et pourtant, je bidouille régulièrement dans TM pour virer des dossiers inutiles. A mon avis, ceux qui ont des problèmes devraient porter leurs soupçons sur autre chose...

A ce propos, pour tous ceux qui ont des disques durs externes Western Digital, savez-vous que vous risquez de perdre le contenu de vos disques si vous utilisez le logiciel de gestion du disque livré avec ? Je vous livre ici le message que j'ai reçu ce matin de WD et qui est suffisamment éloquent. Pour info, je n'ai jamais utilisé leurs drivers et tout marche nickel.

**** Please do NOT reply to this email ****

Dear WD Registered Customer,

UPDATE: November 1st, 2013

As a valued WD customer we want to make you aware of new reports of Western Digital and other external HDD products experiencing data loss when updating to Apple's OS X Mavericks (10.9). WD is urgently investigating these reports and the possible connection to the WD Drive Manager, WD Raid Manager and WD SmartWare software applications. Until the issue is understood and the cause identified, WD strongly urges our customers to uninstall these software applications before updating to OS X Mavericks (10.9), or delay upgrading. If you have already upgraded to Mavericks, WD recommends that you remove these applications and restart your computer. If you have already upgraded to Mavericks and are experiencing difficulty in accessing your external hard drive, please do not save anything to the drive, disconnect the drive from your computer, and contact Western Digital Customer Service at Support by Country for further assistance.

The WD Drive Manager, WD Raid Manager, and WD SmartWare software applications are not new and have been available from WD for many years. However, solely as a precaution WD has removed these applications from our website as we investigate this issue.

Sincerely,
Western Digital


----------



## Checky 10 (6 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,


 J'ai le souci suivant. Après une changement de disque interne sur mon mac mini 2009 le 3/11 dernier , j'essaie de faire une restauration avec Time Machine. 

Avant de changer le disque dur, fin octobre dernier, j'ai bien sûr procédé à des sauvegardes avec Time machine sur mon dd externe. Elles y figurent normalement. Mais je n'arrive à remonter dans le temps de Time Machine que sur les sauvegardes récentes effectuées à partir de mon nouveau dd interne.  

 Les sauvegardes effectuées en octobre à partir de mon ancien dd interne apparaissent bien sur les coches droites de Time Machine avec le mois et les dates mais elles ne sont pas cliquables et la grande flèche noire qui permet de remonter le temps n'est plus opérationnelle dès lors que  je veux atteindre les sauvegardes d'octobre effectuées à partir de mon ancien dd interne et qui figurent pourtant bien sur mon dd externe.


 Je suis toujours sur Snow Leopard.


 Merci d'avance de m'expliquer ce qui se passe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2013)

Et ton nouveau disque porte bien exactement le même nom que l'ancien ?


----------



## Checky 10 (6 Novembre 2013)

Non en ce qui concerne les marques et capacités : l'ancien est un Hitachi 320 Go, le nouveau est un Toshiba 1 TO. 

Sinon le nouveau dd interne apparaît  comme *Mac* OS X et le dd externe comme *MAC* OS X : ça pourrait venir de là ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2013)

Checky 10 a dit:


> Non en ce qui concerne les marques et capacités : l'ancien est un Hitachi 320 Go, le nouveau est un Toshiba 1 TO.
> 
> Sinon le nouveau dd interne apparaît  comme *Mac* OS X et le dd externe comme *MAC* OS X : ça pourrait venir de là ?



It's a possibility, tu n'aurais pas retenu un format "Mac OS étendu, journalisé, sensible à la casse", pour ton disque, par hasard ?


----------



## Ubaye (6 Novembre 2013)

@ MadBeatle46 : J'ai acheté hier un dd externe WD d'1 To compatible Mac à condition de le formater. En le branchant Time Machine me l'a immédiatement reconnu et effacé. J'ai pu y programmer mes sauvegardes sans problème.


----------



## Checky 10 (6 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> It's a possibility, tu n'aurais pas retenu un format "Mac OS étendu, journalisé, sensible à la casse", pour ton disque, par hasard ?



Non, pas du tout. J'ai formaté le nouveau dd interne en "Mac étendu journalisé", tout cours étant au courant que "sensible à la casse" pouvait poser problème.

En attendant, d'après toi, que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2013)

Checky 10 a dit:


> Non, pas du tout. J'ai formaté le nouveau dd interne en "Mac étendu journalisé", tout cours étant au courant que "sensible à la casse" pouvait poser problème.



Bon, de toute façon, à la réflexion, il me semble que cette "sensibilité à la casse" ne concerne que le contenu du disque, et pas le nom de partition.



Checky 10 a dit:


> En attendant, d'après toi, que dois-je faire ?



À ce stade, je ne sais même pas s'il est possible de faire autre-chose que d'aller à la pêche "à la mimine" dans les sous dossiers de Backup.backupdb si tu as besoin de récupérer une version plus ancienne d'un fichier/dossier particulier 

Moi, ce que j'essaierais, c'est de nommer un disque externe exactement comme ton ancien disque, et de l'inclure dans la sauvegarde TM (dans "Options, le supprimer de la liste des exclusions), et de voir si ainsi, tes anciennes sauvegardes ne deviennent pas accessibles. Si ça ne marche pas, alors il ne te restera plus qu'à démarrer sur le disque d'installation de ton Mac, et demander la restauration de l'ancienne sauvegarde qui t'intéresse sur le dit disque externe via l'option "restauration d'une sauvegarde TM" du menu "Outils" (juste après le choix de la langue). Ça pourrait aussi marcher.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2013)

Checky 10 a dit:


> Après une changement de disque interne sur mon mac mini 2009 le 3/11 dernier , j'essaie de faire une restauration avec Time Machine.
> 
> Avant de changer le disque dur, fin octobre dernier, j'ai bien sûr procédé à des sauvegardes avec Time machine sur mon dd externe. Elles y figurent normalement. Mais je n'arrive à remonter dans le temps de Time Machine que sur les sauvegardes récentes effectuées à partir de mon nouveau dd interne.
> 
> ...


Tu as changé de disque interne : l'immatriculation du disque interne (= son UUID) a changé, et TM a considéré ton Mac comme différent.
(le nom de Partage n'a plus d'importance depuis 10.6)


Pour parcourir les sauvegardes de l'ancien disque et y picorer ce que tu veux (avec le clic droit plutôt que le bouton _Restaurer_),

essaie d'abord, en Entrant dans TM à partir de ton Finder, de remonter dans l'espace intergalactique à l'Ordinateur (= _MacMini_de_Checky_ dans la barre latérale, ou raccourci Cmd+Maj+C) pour redescendre ensuite vers ton ancien disque,

et sinon, de passer par le menu de l'application TM qui s'appelle _Parcourir d'autres disques de sauvegarde_ (clic prolongé ou droit sur l'icône de TM dans le Dock).


----------



## Checky 10 (6 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je vais voir cela demain car là je n'ai pas le temps.

Mais un détail important m'est revenu à l'esprit que j'ai oublié de mentionner dans mon premier post : avant de changer de disque dur interne, j'ai eu un souci avec mon dd externe.

La partition Mac OS X ne montait plus sur mon bureau. Panique !

A l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque j'ai alors procédé à une réparation de cette partition Mac et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Je me demande à présent si ça ne viendrait pas de là, entre autres...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2013)

Checky 10 a dit:


> La partition Mac OS X ne montait plus sur mon bureau. Panique !
> 
> A l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque j'ai alors procédé à une réparation de cette partition Mac et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
> 
> Je me demande à présent si ça ne viendrait pas de là, entre autres...



Je pense pouvoir affirmer que "non, rien à voir".


----------



## MadBeatle46 (6 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> @ MadBeatle46 : J'ai acheté hier un dd externe WD d'1 To compatible Mac à condition de le formater. En le branchant Time Machine me l'a immédiatement reconnu et effacé. J'ai pu y programmer mes sauvegardes sans problème.



C'est bien ce que je disais. Ce ne sont pas leurs disques durs qui posent problème, mais le paquet d'utilitaires qui est livré avec et qu'il ne faut surtout pas utiliser avec Mavericks (pour le moment, jusqu'à ce que WD apporte des correctifs). 

Pour ma part, j'avais commencé à les utiliser au tout début, mais comme ils semblaient faire ramer ma machine, je les ai vite désinstallés et mis oux oubliettes.


----------



## Checky 10 (7 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as changé de disque interne : l'immatriculation du disque interne (= son UUID) a changé, et TM a considéré ton Mac comme différent.
> (le nom de Partage n'a plus d'importance depuis 10.6)
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai appliqué le raccourci et ça marche ! Je récupère enfin l'intégralité de ma sauvegarde dd externe sur mon nouveau disque dur interne qui s'inscrit comme un nouveau dossier Macintosh HD dans les volumes du finder.

Donc c'est solutionné et merci à toi et également à Pascal 77 d'avoir répondu.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h52 ----------

Dernier souci : une fois l'opération terminée, je ne retrouve plus le volume de sauvegarde qui s'est pourtant normalement affiché  durant une heure comme dossier Macintosh HD, indépendant des autres.

Il a pourtant fait gonfler de son volume propre le volume initial de mon actuel dd interne, je viens de le vérifier en cliquant sur "Informations". 

Mais je ne le retrouve pas en tant que dossier indépendant.

En fait, je ne comprends pas trop comment fonctionne cette sauvegarde TM car elle est intégrée à mon nouveau dd interne en volume, c'est clair, mais en fonctionnement je ne vois pas à quoi elle sert si je ne peux la retrouver dans mon dd interne (sans remettre en fonction mon dd externe).

Et après tout, si elle s'est intégrée à mon nouveau dd interne, pourquoi ne réinstallerait-elle pas alors automatiquement tous mes dossiers et configurations comme ils étaient conservés dans cette sauvegarde ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h11 ----------

Merci de m'éclairer sur cette dernière question.


----------



## Ubaye (7 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais. Ce ne sont pas leurs disques durs qui posent problème, mais le paquet d'utilitaires qui est livré avec et qu'il ne faut surtout pas utiliser avec Mavericks (pour le moment, jusqu'à ce que WD apporte des correctifs).
> 
> Pour ma part, j'avais commencé à les utiliser au tout début, mais comme ils semblaient faire ramer ma machine, je les ai vite désinstallés et mis oux oubliettes.


 

Je suis sous ML mais ça ne doit pas changer grand chose. 
Le dd est en usb 3 mais je crois que le mac est en usb 2. TM a mis à peine 2h pour l'effacer et sauvegarder ~ 450Go. 
Ça me convient...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2013)

Checky 10 a dit:


> J'ai appliqué le raccourci et ça marche ! Je récupère enfin l'intégralité de ma sauvegarde dd externe sur mon nouveau disque dur interne qui s'inscrit comme un nouveau dossier Macintosh HD dans les volumes du finder.


Je t'avais parlé de picorer et de picorer avec le clic droit, 
et j'ai l'impression que tu as cliqué sur le bouton _Restaurer_ en sélectionnant Macintosh HD : je me trompe ?
(le bouton Restaurer réécrit Macintosh HD dans _/Volumes_, où on va avec Cmd+Maj+G, à côté du Macintosh HD en activité)

PS : tes messages personnels me disent que tu as trouvé tout seul  


Entrer dans TM et remonter à l'Ordinateur pour trouver l'ancienne sauvegarde permet de restaurer quelques éléments,
mais pour restaurer l'ancienne sauvegarde en entier sur le disque interne (ou un disque externe), on passe par le DVD d'install 10.6 (ou la partition Recovery 10.7-9) et son utilitaire de restauration d'une sauvegarde.


----------



## Checky 10 (7 Novembre 2013)

O.K O.K cette fois-ci c'est compris et bien compris.

Bonne soirée et mille fois merci !


----------



## gaetan.m (7 Novembre 2013)

Hello à tous,

Je n'ai plus accès à mes back up dans Time Machine (depuis Mavericks ???)

Toutes les fenêtres avant le premier back-up sous Mavericks sont devenues noir

77TM - HostingPics.net - Hébergement d'images gratuit

Quelqu'un a-t'il une idée d'où cela peut venir et comment y remédier ?

Merci 

Gaetan


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2013)

Hello,

Débranche, éteins, puis rebranche ton disque externe TM.

Si ça ne suffit pas, Vérifie le disque TM avec Utilitaire de Disque.


Tant que tu n'as pas fait une première sauvegarde sous 10.9, je crois que ta sauvegarde antérieure ne sera accessible qu'avec le menu _Parcourir d'autres disques de sauvegarde_ (clic sur l'icône TM du Dock, Alt+clic dans la barre des menus).


----------



## gaetan.m (7 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Débranche, éteins, puis rebranche ton disque externe TM.
> 
> ...




Merci pour ta réponse...

J'aurais peut-être du spécifier qu'il s'agit d'une Airport Time Capsule (2013)

J'ai déjà effectué plusieurs sauvegardes sous 10.9... 
Celles-ci sont d'ailleurs accessibles via TM...

La vérification du disque risque de prendre pas mal de temps en wifi !!!

-g-


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2013)

gaetan.m a dit:


> J'ai déjà effectué plusieurs sauvegardes sous 10.9...


Alors, lis mon message #4369 ci-dessus !


----------



## gaetan.m (8 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Alors, lis mon message #4369 ci-dessus !



Bête question : comment on accède à TM via le Finder ???

-g-


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2013)

Dans ta session, tu affiches le Finder (le Bureau, par exemple), puis tu cliques sur _Entrer dans TM_ dans le menu de TM du Dock ou de la barre des menus

= c'est juste pour afficher le Finder dans l'espace intergalactique (et ne pas y entrer par le biais d'une autre application comme Mail).


----------



## willuc (9 Novembre 2013)

Salut j'ai un petit bug depuis mon passage a maverick 
Mon time machine ne sauvegarde plus mes applications elle reste en grisé dans time machine
Il me sauvegarde le reste ( document photo etc ...) juste les maudite applications qui sont grisé.

J'ai désactiver time machine formater mon disque TM et recommencer au propre toujours le même problème :mouais:

J'ai jamais eu aucun problème avec TM avant pourtant il a passe de sl a ml
Juste depuis maverick que j'ai se bug a la c""


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Novembre 2013)

willuc a dit:


> Mon time machine ne sauvegarde plus mes applications elle reste en grisé dans time machine
> Il me sauvegarde le reste ( document photo etc ...) juste les maudite applications qui sont grisé.
> 
> J'ai jamais eu aucun problème avec TM avant pourtant il a passe de sl a ml
> Juste depuis maverick que j'ai se bug a la c""


Tu peux essayer un full reset : la recette est traduite là = http://forums.macg.co/9146962-post12.html

Il y a un bug en 10.8 où les dossiers Applications, Système et Bibliothèque (de Macintosh HD) ne sont pas sauvegardés = http://forums.macg.co/12565625-post99.html
= TM a trépassé en ML, avant de passer en Mavericks.


----------



## willuc (9 Novembre 2013)

ça a pas fonctionner le reset :mouais:

Il ma refait une sauvegarde toujours sans mes applications 

J'ai 80 go de données il me fait une sauvegarde de 20 giga .


----------



## willuc (10 Novembre 2013)

J'ai changer de disque dur 
Refait un reset
Miracle sa a fonctionner

Par contre pourquoi se bug ...........

(L'ancien disque marche parfaitement pourtant aucune erreur disque ou autres)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2013)

C'est curieux, car les exclusions valent habituellement pour tous les disques de sauvegarde d'un même Mac.


----------



## ronparchita (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour François.

Mon TimeCapsule a su tellement bien se faire oublier que je ne me souviens plus de rien. 

Hier et aujourd'hui j'ai vu apparaitre une fenêtre me disant :

Time Machine vient de vérifier vos copies de sauvegarde sur «TC ». Afin d'améliorer la fiabilité, Time Machine doit créer une nouvelle copie de sauvegarde. 
Cliquez sur Effectuer une nouvelle sauvegarde afin de créer une nouvelle sauvegarde Cette opération peut prendre plusieurs heures et supprime votre historique de sauvegarde 
Cliquez sur Sauvegarder plus tard pour être averti demain. Time Machine n'effectuera pas de sauvegarde d'ici là. 
	Sauvegarder plus tard             Effectuer une nouvelle sauvegarde 

J'ai à nouveau renvoyée à plus tard

Ca me pose un problème car je veux conserver les versions passées.

Y a-t-il un moyen d'éviter ça. Peut-on par exemple vérifier ou réparer le disque de sauvegarde et si oui, comment le fait-on. Je ne le vois pas dans utilitaire de Disque.

Je suis toujours sur MT LION

D'avance merci


----------



## big41 (11 Novembre 2013)

Y'a personne qui a trouvé pourquoi sous Mavericks on ne peut plus avoir accès aux sauvegardes locales sur un MBP ? Il faut à chaque fois connecté le DDE TM pour pouvoir aller voir les sauvegardes locales, c'est quand même bizarre non ? :mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir ronparchita, 



ronparchita a dit:


> Time Machine vient de vérifier vos copies de sauvegarde sur «TC ». Afin d'améliorer la fiabilité, Time Machine doit créer une nouvelle copie de sauvegarde.
> Cliquez sur Effectuer une nouvelle sauvegarde afin de créer une nouvelle sauvegarde Cette opération peut prendre plusieurs heures et supprime votre historique de sauvegarde
> Cliquez sur Sauvegarder plus tard pour être averti demain. Time Machine n'effectuera pas de sauvegarde d'ici là.
> Sauvegarder plus tard             Effectuer une nouvelle sauvegarde


Tu peux essayer d'archiver ta sauvegarde actuelle sur un disque externe, mais elle ne sera pas fiable : même DiskWarrior, qui a été conseillé à une époque, ne donne aucune garantie absolue, semble-t-il.

L'article de référence pour ton souci = Time Machine - Troubleshooting C13. " . . . Time Machine must create a new backup for you."


----------



## JLB21 (12 Novembre 2013)

Halbert a dit:


> ca a peut-être été dit mais....
> j'ai eu de gros problème à cause de mon scanner Canon Lide 60. Rédémarrage forcé, des logiciels qui ne marchaient plus comme mail....
> Je ne m'en sors plus
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Chez moi, un petit scanner Lide 35 ne fonctionne plus. J'ai eu beau essayé de ré-installer les drivers, plus de connexion.
Y-a-t-il d'autres personnes concernées ou est-ce un problème qui m'est propre ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,





JLB21 a dit:


> Chez moi, un petit scanner Lide 35 ne fonctionne plus. J'ai eu beau essayé de ré-installer les drivers, plus de connexion.
> Y-a-t-il d'autres personnes concernées ou est-ce un problème qui m'est propre ?


Je ne crois pas que c'est dans ce sujet, consacré à TM, que tu trouveras la réponse. 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------




willuc a dit:


> depuis mon passage a maverick
> Mon time machine ne sauvegarde plus mes applications elle reste en grisé dans time machine
> Il me sauvegarde le reste ( document photo etc ...) juste les maudite applications qui sont grisé.
> Juste depuis maverick que j'ai se bug a la c""





big41 a dit:


> Y'a personne qui a trouvé pourquoi sous Mavericks on ne peut plus avoir accès aux sauvegardes locales sur un MBP ? Il faut à chaque fois connecté le DDE TM pour pouvoir aller voir les sauvegardes locales, c'est quand même bizarre non ? :mouais:


Vos deux mésaventures sont décrites dans les Apple Communities, sans solution à ce jour : on peut penser à deux bugs.


----------



## big41 (12 Novembre 2013)

Merci François


----------



## jujuv71 (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un iMac 2009 et depuis le passage à Mavericks et l'achat d'une nouvelle Time Capsule (car l'ancienne avait rendu l'âme), j'essaie désespérément de faire une sauvegarde

Hier (Lundi), l'utilitaire m'affichait qu'il devait sauvegarder plus de 300 Go !! Bref, vu le débit de merde du Wifi que j'ai chez moi, ça m'a bien pris la journée, sauf que, arrivée vers la fin, la sauvegarde s'arrête et une nouvelle de 70 Go commence !! 

Le soir, j'arrête la sauvegarde, car un peu marre d'attendre

aujourd'hui (mardi), je relance une nouvelle sauvegarde : cette fois-ci, le Mac m'indique 76 Go.
Ok, ça va me prendre 6h, pas de soucis

Je reviens vers la fin pour voir ce qui se passe : quand il ne restait plus que 7 Go à sauvegarder, d'un coup, le total des données à sauvegarder ne cesse d'augmenter, passant de 76 à 90 Go, maintenant du coup, j'ai toujours ces 7 Go qui se courent après ! :rallyes:

Bref, est-ce normal, sachant qu'avec mon MBA fin 2012 tout c'était bien passé :mouais:

Merci pour vos conseils.
Ju.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je brancherais ma Capsule en Ethernet le temps qu'une sauvegarde se termine enfin (le débit sera doublé), 
et je verrais ensuite si les suivantes traînent encore les pieds.


----------



## jujuv71 (12 Novembre 2013)

merci.
je peux brancher direct en Ethernet pendant la sauvegarder même si elle a démarré en WiFi ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Novembre 2013)

Tu interromps la sauvegarde en cours, comme tu l'as déjà fait (j'espère, avec le menu de l'icône TM de la barre des menus), 
et tu branches ta Capsule en Ethernet

= c'est ce qu'on a toujours conseillé pour effectuer la première longue sauvegarde sur une Capsule : une fois que la première sauvegarde a été lancée en airport, on peut passer en ethernet sans souci.


----------



## jujuv71 (12 Novembre 2013)

ok merci.
Je venais juste de brancher l'ethernet et de couper le Wifi&#8230; j'attendais pour voir une amélioration&#8230; mais non. 
LOL
Je fais comme tu m'as dis et je tiens au jus !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------




jujuv71 a dit:


> ok merci.
> Je venais juste de brancher l'ethernet et de couper le Wifi j'attendais pour voir une amélioration mais non.
> LOL
> Je fais comme tu m'as dis et je tiens au jus !



en fait si : ça va plus vite mais j'ai toujours 11 Go qui se courent après :mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Novembre 2013)

Pendant que ça court, regarde combien de Go tu as en données dans ton iMac

= il arrive que TM découvre de nouvelles données à sauvegarder au fil de ses calculs.

En tout cas, laisse faire encore un moment en Ethernet.


----------



## jujuv71 (12 Novembre 2013)

merci.
je crois que je vais laisser en Ethernet toute la nuit : j'ai 329 Go de données à sauvegarder !!!
J'en suis à 42 Go&#8230; ce qui fait qu'il me reste 287 Go&#8230; soit à 10 Mo/sec = 36 Go / h&#8230;&#8230; 8h !!

Viel Spass&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Spooky063 (13 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me rendre compte d'une chose bizarre, c'est que lorsqu'une sauvegarde TM est effectué, j'ai des coupures intempestifs de ma connexion internet. 
C'est une sorte de va-et-vient entre connecté et déconnecté qui est apparu vers les 10% de la sauvegarde et qui a disparu quand j'ai arrêté ma sauvegarde (débranché mon DD).

Descriptif :
Connecté en ethernet sur mon macbook late 2008 avec Maverick
FAI : Numéricable

Si quelqu'un a une explication ou une suggestion, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## mistercz100 (13 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Dans ta session, tu affiches le Finder (le Bureau, par exemple), puis tu cliques sur _Entrer dans TM_ dans le menu de TM du Dock ou de la barre des menus
> 
> = c'est juste pour afficher le Finder dans l'espace intergalactique (et ne pas y entrer par le biais d'une autre application comme Mail).


 

merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Novembre 2013)

Spooky063 a dit:


> C'est une sorte de va-et-vient entre connecté et déconnecté qui est apparu vers les 10% de la sauvegarde et qui a disparu quand j'ai arrêté ma sauvegarde (débranché mon DD).
> 
> Descriptif :
> Connecté en ethernet


C'est peut-être plutôt les branchements des câbles que le fonctionnement de TM qui perturbent ta connexion.


----------



## Spooky063 (13 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est peut-être plutôt les branchements des câbles que le fonctionnement de TM qui perturbent ta connexion.



Côté TM, il s'agit d'un branchement normal en USB 2.0 depuis mon DD vers mon mac. J'ai que des ports USB de toute façon donc je ne peux pas tester autre chose.

Côté ethernet, ben normal quoi un cable qui marche encore très bien maintenant sans coupure ou micro-coupure.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Novembre 2013)

Je ne sais pas, j'émets une hypothèse

= je changerais de câble USB et de port USB, j'éteindrais et débrancherais mon Mac cinq minutes (pour réinitialiser les ports), je virerais un éventuel hub.

À moins que ton DDE ne contienne autre chose que TM, et que cette autre chose n'interfère ??


----------



## Spooky063 (13 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, j'émets une hypothèse
> 
> = je changerais de câble USB et de port USB, j'éteindrais et débrancherais mon Mac cinq minutes (pour réinitialiser les ports), je virerais un éventuel hub.
> 
> À moins que ton DDE ne contienne autre chose que TM, et que cette autre chose n'interfère ??



Alors pour le cable USB, ca devrait être possible mais pour le changement de port USB ce ne l'est plus. A la base j'en ai 2 mais la puissance de mon mac a tellement diminué que je peux en alimenter qu'un seul (même quand il est branché).

Je vais essayer de l'éteindre et de le redémarrer puis je verrais bien. Je n'ai pas de hub donc à voir.

Et sur mon DD, il n'y a que ma TM, rien d'autre donc ce problème ne se pose pas.

Je teste ca et on verra bien.
Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Novembre 2013)

Spooky063 a dit:


> Alors pour le cable USB, ca devrait être possible mais pour le changement de port USB ce ne l'est plus. A la base j'en ai 2 mais la puissance de mon mac a tellement diminué que je peux en alimenter qu'un seul (même quand il est branché).


Ton Mac a mal vieilli et ne sait plus alimenter qu'un port USB, et ton DDE n'est pas auto-alimenté ?
Là, il faudrait peut-être faire un Apple Hardware Test (avec la touche D au démarrage à froid, éventuellement avec le DVD d'origine n°2 si tu en as un).

Ou c'est depuis Mavericks que tu ne peux plus alimenter qu'un port USB ?
Là, tu pourrais penser à changer de DDE et d'alim.


----------



## Spooky063 (13 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ton Mac a mal vieilli et ne sait plus alimenter qu'un port USB, et ton DDE n'est pas auto-alimenté ?
> Là, il faudrait peut-être faire un Apple Hardware Test (avec la touche D au démarrage à froid, éventuellement avec le DVD d'origine n°2 si tu en as un).
> 
> Ou c'est depuis Mavericks que tu ne peux plus alimenter qu'un port USB ?
> Là, tu pourrais penser à changer de DDE et d'alim.



Si si, mon DD est bien auto-alimenté. Et mon port USB, ça me faisait le même problème depuis Snow Léopard. Je voudrait bien changer d'alim ou de batterie (oui ma batterie est morte aussi)  mais je ne sais même pas si cela changerais donc je préfère pas. Et puis j'ai plus de sous 

Je vais faire l'Apple Hardware Test pour voir ce que ça me donne.


----------



## jujuv71 (13 Novembre 2013)

bon, tout s'est bien passé de mon côté pour la 1ère sauvegarde TM par Ethernet.

J'ai fais une clean install de ML, puis j'ai réussi à faire une migration via la TC, mais ça s'est pas fait sans douleurs : j'ai dû m'y reprendre à 3 fois car l'assistant de migration de voyait pas la sauvegarde TM !!

Bref, maintenant, c'est du tout bon ! ;-)


----------



## Average Joe (14 Novembre 2013)

Bon, je sens que je vais attendre un brin avant de migrer vers 10.9... C'est comme les nouvelles séries de voitures : il vaut mieux attendre la deuxième ou troisième année de production avant d'acheter, le temps que le constructeur débugge les défauts de jeunesse.


----------



## jujuv71 (14 Novembre 2013)

sincèrement, en faisant une clean install, il n'y a aucun soucis après !
mon vieil iMac 2009 3GHz Core2Duo avec 8 Go RAM a retrouvé une seconde jeunesse !
Il est aussi rapide que sous SL !!
Impressionnant !


----------



## ronparchita (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais passer un coup de réparation de disque avec utilitaire de disque sur mes sauvegardes de  dans ma TC

Pour ça il faudrait que je monte mes sauvegardes. Je ne sais plus ce que ça veut dire ni comment on fait.
Via pref systeme j'ai bloqué  qui sauvegardait sur un disque (ronparchita) de la TC (XYZ)
Dans le finder col de gauche, sous MT LION j'ai appareil et dessous mon iMac de ronparchita. 
Colonne à droite, j'ai mon DD MTLION, une icône d'un DDE ronparchita avec à coté un tiret surmonté d'un triangle noir et à proximité à droite une petite flèche. Un clic et je vois col à droite iMac de ronparchita.Sparsebundle. 1 clic et je vois une icône de DD avec un cadenas.
Retour à deuxième colonne sous l'icône bleue, j'ai MTLION c'est le DD de mon ordi, l'icône réseau et une icône blanche d'1 DD externe qui s'appelle Time Machine Backups au coté de laquelle il y a le tiret, le triangle et à cote la flèche vers la droite.
Si je clic sur réseau, je vois ma TC (XYZ) Si je clic je vois dans la colonne à droite une fenêtre avec l'icône de ma TC, dessous XYZ et dessous, utilisateur connecté : ronparchita et dessous un bouton "se déconnecter" et dessous, un dossier Ronparchita et un dossier "TC". Dans TC il n'y a rien et dans ronparchita un dossier iMac de ronparchita.sparsebundle et colonne de droite une icône de DD et un cadenas fermé.

Si je vais dans utilitaire de disque, je vois sous la barre colonne de gauche iMac de ronparchita.sparsebundle, si je clique dessus puis à droite sur SOS puis sur réparer le disque j'ai comme message : 
Vérifier et réparer le volume «*iMac de Jean-Luc.sparsebundle*»
Échec de la réparation du volume*: Système de fichier non reconnu

Que dois-je faire pour pouvoir passer ce disque de sauvegarde à la réparation d'utilitaire de disque.

D'avance merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir ronparchita,

Tu as fait ce qu'il fallait : le sparsebundle doit être présenté comme Démonté en bas de la fenêtre d'Utilitaire de Disque, c'est la seule précaution que tu n'as pas précisée.

Ce qui m'interpelle, c'est le cadenas : je ne crois pas que ce soit FileVault, et je redoute que ce soit un verrouillage des permissions.

Tu n'as pas chiffré ta sauvegarde ? 
Peux-tu lire les permissions dans les Informations du sparsebundle (Cmd+i) ? 
Peux-tu monter le sparsebundle (dans Utilitaire de Disque ou avec un double clic) ?


----------



## ronparchita (15 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir ronparchita,
> 
> Tu as fait ce qu'il fallait : le sparsebundle doit être présenté comme Démonté en bas de la fenêtre d'Utilitaire de Disque, c'est la seule précaution que tu n'as pas précisée.
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas pu te répondre hier, tout allait de travers.
Aujourd'hui,  toujours désactivé. Finder, a gauche mon ordi, à droite, réseau, à droite la TC et deux dossier, Ronparchita et TC Rien dans TC, clic sur Ronparchita, connecter entraine à droite iMac-de-ronparchita-sparsebundle. Clic entraine icône sans cadenas. Il faut dire qu'hier j'ai fais cmd+i, j'ai pu lire les infos et que la case verrouillé était cochée. J'ai décoché et ça a retiré le cadenas
Partage et permissions
inconnu, staff et everyone : privilège Lecture et écriture pour chacun

Je n'ai pas chiffré ma sauvegarde

Dans utilitaire de disque déjà ouvert à gauche sous la ligne : le même dossier sparsebundle. Clic dessus, en haut icône bleue "ouvrir" active et en bas je lis Etat d'écriture de l'unité : non monté, lecture seule et au-dessus les deux boutons de droite actif : réparer et vérifier

Double clic sur sparsebundle dans utilitaire de disque ça donne une petite fenêtre  qui s'appelle Progression d'utilitaire de disque qui dit "Impossible d'attacher iMac de Ronparchita.sparsebundle". (aucun système de fichier montable) et un bouton OK.

Dans Utilitaire de disque le sparsebundle s'est désélectionné.
Clic dessus : seul le bouton "éjecter" dans la barre d'outil est actif, et en bas, vérifier et réparer grisés et dessous Etat de l'unité : lecture seule

Ou me suis-je égaré, tu as des idées ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Novembre 2013)

ronparchita a dit:


> Dans utilitaire de disque déjà ouvert à gauche sous la ligne : le même dossier sparsebundle. Clic dessus, en haut icône bleue "ouvrir" active et en bas je lis Etat d'écriture de l'unité : non monté, lecture seule et au-dessus les deux boutons de droite actif : réparer et vérifier


Appuie alors sur le bouton _Réparer le Disque_, mais SANS faire de double clic sur le sparsebundle.


----------



## ronparchita (15 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Appuie alors sur le bouton _Réparer le Disque_, mais SANS faire de double clic sur le sparsebundle.



J'ai rebuté l'iMac, ouvert Utilitaire de disque, sélectionné le sparsebundle et cliqué sur réparer.
3 secondes plus tard, j'avais dans la fenêtre :

Vérifier et réparer le volume «*iMac de Ronparchita.sparsebundle*»
Échec de la réparation du volume*: Système de fichier non reconnu


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Novembre 2013)

Comme je te l'ai dit dans mon message #4390 de la page précédente, le message d'erreur que tu as vu au départ invite à détruire le sparsebundle pour repartir de zéro,

et la seule façon d'espérer pouvoir retrouver des éléments sauvegardés dedans est d'acheter DiskWarrior (une centaine d'euros, pour un résultat incertain).


----------



## ronparchita (21 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Comme je te l'ai dit dans mon message #4390 de la page précédente, le message d'erreur que tu as vu au départ invite à détruire le sparsebundle pour repartir de zéro,



Message edité

Tout roule pour le moment le transfert ayant succédé à un court nettoyage.

Une chose m'étonne. Je ne comprend pas bien l'organisation du disque dur de la TC.
Je vois apparaitre un disque TC (sans rien dedans) et à coté, pas dedans, à coté un disque à mon nom, là ou s'accumulent les sauvegardes de mon ordi. C'est bizarre ou pas. Ce n'est pas bizarre si TC n'est pas le DD de la capsule, mais si ça l'est, comment se fait il que mon volume de sauvegarde soit à coté et pas sur le DD de la TC ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Novembre 2013)

La Capsule est un volume, et c'est un disque qui contient le sparsebundle.
Quand on monte le sparsebundle, un nouveau volume s'affiche (comme quand on monte un dmg dans le Finder), 
et ce nouveau volume contient le dossier de sauvegarde.


----------



## ronparchita (22 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> (&#8230
> Ce qui m'interpelle, c'est le cadenas : je ne crois pas que ce soit FileVault, et je redoute que ce soit un verrouillage des permissions.
> (&#8230



Francois :râteau:

Puisque j'ai tout perdu (for l'honneur !) et que ma nouvelle sauvegarde est toute fraiche et donc effaçable sans crainte de perdre des versions importantes, pourrais-tu s'il te plait me donner quelques indications concernant la configuration de &#8482; afin que je ne risque pas de tomber au moment de réparer mes sauvegardes sur des limitations inattendues et bloquantes ?

Et puis, ça m'interpelle : j'ai reinitialisé ma sauvegarde en 7 heures.
Aujourd'hui, par curiosité j'ai lancé réparer le disque sur &#8482; Backup d'utilitaire de disque et tout s'est bien passé.
Ensuite, j'ai fait la même chose avec le warrior qui m'a invité à substituer l'ancien directory par le nouveau. Puis pris d'un remord et d'une crainte, j'ai refait la réparation avec Utilitaire, mais Utilitaire est d'un optimisme sans faille, feu vert&#8230;
Qu'en penses-tu ? :rose:

Merci de ta réponse ci-dessus. Quel sens a volume ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Novembre 2013)

DiskWarrior répare des choses qu'Utilitaire de Disque ne voit pas (ou pas encore) : c'est un outil de prévention autant que de réparation.
Je ne l'ai utilisé jusqu'à présent qu'en prévention : je demande un Graph, et si le % s'envole dans les dizaines, je fais un Rebuild. 
Mais j'ai déjà dû réparer entre deux mon disque interne avec Utilitaire de Disque


Un Volume, c'est une entité indépendante des autres : une partition, une image-disque. 
On y agit en cercle fermé, ça a un format de partition, c'est un Répertoire qu'on peut réparer ou cloner : ce n'est pas un sous-dossier.
On accède aux volumes de notre Mac en remontant à _/Volumes_ avec le menu _Aller au dossier_ Cmd+Maj+G.


----------



## alain64po (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à la communauté Mac
j'ai parcouru la plupart des pages et rien ne correspond à ma recherche ou alors les questions/explications ne sont pas plus exploitables alors voilà la situation:
J'ai à la maison 3 Mac que j'appellerai comme cela pour faire simple:
- MBP15 sous ML de 2011 (famille)
- MBP13 sous ML de 2011 (fille en études)
- MBA13 de juillet 2013 passé en Mavericks il y a peu (le mien perso)
J'ai une TC (Time Capsule) depuis juillet 2012 sur laquelle j'ai commencé la 1ère sauvegarde avec MMBP15 via TM (Time Machine).
Quand j'ai fait cette sauvegarde j'ai laissé faire par défaut ce que me proposait le système. J'ai suivi le processus et mes sauvegardes sont faites régulièrement.

J'ai demandé à faire une sauvegarde pour le MBA13 là aussi en ne faisant rien d'autre que de suivre les instructions proposées par défaut.
Idem pour le MBP13.
Quand je vais dans TC via TM, si je suis sur MBP15 ou MBA13 par exemple, je vois mes dossiers, fichiers, appli sauvegardés sur chacun d'eux. Donc pas de soucis jusqu'alors.

Mon TC n'a qu'un seul et même nom, et n'est pas "partitionné" puisque cela ne m'a jamais été demandé.

Questions:
- en l'état actuel des choses, comment différencier les sauvegardes TC entre mac?
- ai-je bien fait comme décrit ci-dessus?
- si "Non", que dois-je faire et comment le faire surtout ?
- si par exemple je veux changer de mac (disons le BP15 sous ML de 2011), lorsque je vais vouloir restaurer des fichiers ou applications, le système va-t-il me proposer une des 3 sauvegardes faites jusqu'à présent? 
- si j'ai tout faux merci de m'indiquer comment faire pour sauvegarder mes mac
Merci d'avance
A+


----------



## jujuv71 (23 Novembre 2013)

J'ai la même config que toi, mais avec seulement 2 mac&#8230;
J'ai fais les sauvegardes sur ma Time Capsule des mon MBA et iMac.

D'après ce que j'ai pu constaté, Time Machine fait la différence entre les différents Mac et c'est complètement transparent pour nous.
Donc rien à craindre que les sauvegardes se mélangent&#8230; 

Cependant, lors d'une Migration après une Clean Install, par exemple, lorsqu'on utilise l'assistant de Migration pour migrer ses données depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine, l'assistant va nous proposer alors les différentes sauvegardes présentes sur la Time Capsule et donc, celle des différents Mac&#8230; 
Les noms sont clairs et reprennent le nom des Mac.
Il ne te reste plus qu'à sélectionner la sauvegarde que tu souhaite restaurer et le tour est joué !

J'espère avoir répondu à ta question,
JU.


----------



## alain64po (23 Novembre 2013)

jujuv71 a dit:


> J'ai la même config que toi, mais avec seulement 2 mac
> J'ai fais les sauvegardes sur ma Time Capsule des mon MBA et iMac.
> 
> D'après ce que j'ai pu constaté, Time Machine fait la différence entre les différents Mac et c'est complètement transparent pour nous.
> ...



 merci pour cette réponse rassurante et claire. J'ai l'intention de changer le MBP15 pour une version en SSD (peut-être) car je suis ravi du MBA13 en 512Go SSD. Donc je verrais lors de la restauration ce qui est proposé. Mais je me doutais bien que ce devait être transparent.
Bon WE à toi


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Novembre 2013)

alain64po a dit:


> J'ai l'intention de changer le MBP15 pour une version en SSD (peut-être) car je suis ravi du MBA13 en 512Go SSD. Donc je verrais lors de la restauration ce qui est proposé. Mais je me doutais bien que ce devait être transparent.


C'est transparent, mais en 10.8, c'est parfois buggé 
= prévois un clone en plus de TM si tu dois te séparer de ton vieux Mac avant d'avoir reçu le nouveau.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je viens enfin de passer d'OSX.5.8 à OSX.6.8 après avoir lu quelques posts dans Arts Graphiques et surtout pour exploiter ma nouvelle tablette. 

Je suis actuellement entrain de cloner avec SuperDuper, ça c'est la ceinture. 

Reste ma Time Machine qui elle est restée avec ma sauvegarde X.5.8 pour quelques jours histoire de vérifier la stabilité de mon nouvel OS.

La question : en reconnectant ma TM, que va t'il se passer, le disque va être complètement effacé et réinscrit en X.6.8, ou la sauvegarde va t-elle se mettre à la suite ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La question : en reconnectant ma TM, que va t'il se passer, le disque va être complètement effacé et réinscrit en X.6.8, ou la sauvegarde va t-elle se mettre à la suite ?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses



Si tu n'as pas changé le nom de ton disque, ça doit aller se mettre "à la suite" (Mais attends toi quand-même à une très grosse sauvegarde).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Novembre 2013)

Au premier branchement du disque TM sur le nouveau système, un menu doit surgir qui demande si on veut poursuivre les nouvelles sauvegardes à la suite des anciennes (ou à côté ou à la place).

Ma mise à niveau de 10.5 à 10.6 n'avait donné lieu qu'à une sauvegarde de 4,6 Go : juste les nouveaux composants du nouveau système.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ma mise à niveau de 10.5 à 10.6 n'avait donné lieu qu'à une sauvegarde de 4,6 Go : juste les nouveaux composants du nouveau système.



Parce que tu avais procédé par "mise à niveau", mais lui, il m'a semblé comprendre qu'il avait procédé a une "clean install", mais je peux me tromper


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que tu avais procédé par "mise à niveau", mais lui, il m'a semblé comprendre qu'il avait procédé a une "clean install", mais je peux me tromper



Je ne connais pas la différence :rose:

Je n'ai changé aucun nom.

J'ai mis le dvd d'évolution en 10.6.3 puis chargé la combo 10.6.8 puis mise à jour de logiciels où il y avait plein d'updates en plus. Voilà.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je ne connais pas la différence :rose:



Dictionnaire des synonymes : Clean Install = "On efface tout et on r'commence" ! :rateau:



Toum'aï a dit:


> Je n'ai changé aucun nom.
> 
> J'ai mis le dvd d'évolution en 10.6.3 puis chargé la combo 10.6.8 puis mise à jour de logiciels où il y avait plein d'updates en plus. Voilà.



Donc j'mavais gouré, tu as procédé par "mise à niveau", donc ça devrait aller plus vite.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc j'mavais gouré, tu as procédé par "mise à niveau", donc ça devrait aller plus vite.



Ça y est c'est fait, merci.
Clone = ceinture
TM = bretelles

SL m'a libéré la place d'environ 20 Go, moins lourd que Léo, le pépère


----------



## Pdg (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir !

Je n'ai pas à proprement parler un problème, mais une interrogation... Voilà je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde TM depuis facilement un mois. Oui, c'est mal, je me fouette. Mais je me soigne aussi, j'ai fait des clones avec SuperDuper! pendant ce temps.

Cela dit, ma procédure de sauvegarde classique c'est bien TM + clone. Donc prenant mes bonnes résolutions et me rendant bien compte que j'étais trop fainéant pour brancher régulièrement mon disque externe sur mon portable afin de faire les sauvegardes TM, je me suis décidé à le brancher à ma freebox pour en faire une time capsule improvisée...

Pour vérifier le fonctionnement de l'installation, je rentre dans Time Machine et, surprise !

Contrairement au gros trou dans les sauvegardes auquel je m'attendais, j'ai des dizaines de sauvegardes correspondant à des moments où je SAIS que le disque n'était pas branché...

Je remarque aussi que certaines marques de sauvegardes (les traits à droite) sont mauves, d'autres gris. Mais toutes sont fonctionnelles !

Comment se fait-ce ?

Après quelques recherches, il semblerait que TM me crée des sauvegardes en local quand le disque attitré n'est pas connecté. 

1. Est-ce que, une fois le disque connecté, il me recolle ces sauvegardes sur le disque en question, ou sont-elles condamnées à me squatter le disque interne ? Le cas échéant, puis-je les réintégrer dans le sparsebundle habituel "facilement" ? Parce que c'est rudement pratique.

2. Où sont-elles cachées, les bougresses ? Et puis-je les supprimer sans risque ?

3. Quelle est la signification des couleurs ? Rose = sur le disque TM et gris = en local ?

D'avance merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Novembre 2013)

Pdg a dit:


> Rose = sur le disque TM et gris = en local ?


C'est bien ça.


Tu as donc découvert les sauvegardes locales (ou instantanés locaux) de TM : en cherchant à te renseigner, tu trouveras tes réponses ici ou là, 
comme dans À propos des «*instantanés locaux*» de Time*Machine sur les ordinateurs portables Mac 
ou http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-lion-789142.html 
ou encore Time Machine - Frequently Asked Questions 30. What are Local Snapshots?

L'espérance de vie des sauvegardes locales n'est que de 7 jours : au bout d'un mois, tu perds quand même trois semaines.

Dépasser dix jours d'activité du Mac sans faire de nouvelle sauvegarde t'expose à corrompre ta sauvegarde en entier, ou à voir se faire une nouvelle sauvegarde intégrale : ça se voit moins depuis les instantanés locaux, mais je me méfierais quand même&#8230;

La Freebox a son lot de problèmes et d'instabilité, que ne procure pas un disque filaire.


----------



## Pdg (29 Novembre 2013)

Ah, instantanés locaux. C'est donc cela.

Merci pour ta réponse !

Je pars me documenter. 


Edit : DEPUIS LION ???!! La vache, c'est si "vieux" que ça ? J'avais jamais remarqué, honte à moi.


----------



## Pdg (30 Novembre 2013)

Alors je viens de passer quelques heures à potasser différents docs, sites, aides et forums.

J'ai bien compris l'usage des snapshots et leur aspect éphémère, ainsi qu'il n'est pas possible de les transférer sur le disque Time Machine habituel. C'est en gros juste une soupape de sécurité "juste au cas où", mais pas (comme je le croyais) un time machine local temporaire qui se remet sur la vraie time machine après branchement.

Mais mes lectures m'ont posé de nouvelles interrogations à propos de Versions... C'est une fonction que je trouve pratique et que j'utilise régulièrement, jusqu'ici sans me poser de question.

1. J'ai lu que Time Machine ne sauvegardait QUE les documents "VERROUILLES"... Est-ce vrai ? Je suis aller fouiller dedans et je n'en ai pas l'impression.

2. Dans ce cas, je pense qu'il sauvegarde les documents au moment de la sauvegarde Time Machine AINSI que leurs Versions à ce même moment. Correct ou pas ?

3. Toujours en cherchant ça, j'ai lu que le système verrouillait automatiquement un fichier après 2 semaines de la dernière modification. Oui mais je suis aller reprendre un fichier jamais ouvert depuis des mois et la case "verrouillé" n'est pas cochée... 

4. Enfin, j'ai lu qu'on pouvait modifier la fréquence de verrouillage automatique. Mais les préférences système de Time Machine ont subi un gros régime et cette option est introuvable... Donc conclusion : *on ne peut plus modifier cette fréquence OU BIEN c'est (devenu?) inutile car Time Machine sauvegarde bien TOUS les documents, AVEC leurs Versions antérieures disponibles au moment de la sauvegarde...* Cette phrase est-elle correcte ? C'est ce que j'ai déduit de mes recherches, mais je me sus peut-être un peu embrouillé...

D'avance un grand merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Novembre 2013)

Tu as des soucis avec la chronologie : ton profil sur notre forum indique Leopard,
Versions date de Lion et l'option de délai de verrouillage automatique des versions a disparu sous Mountain. 

Versions Lion est détaillée là = OS X Lion : à propos des fonctions Auto Save et Versions

TM sauvegarde les fichiers en l'état à l'heure et date de sauvegarde, mais ne sauvegarde pas les Versions : à quoi bon puisque Versions sauvegardait les états de chaque fichier ouvert chaque heure !


Et tu n'as pas tout à fait bien choisi tes sources d'information :
les instantanés locaux sont prévus pour être recopiés sur le volume de sauvegarde quand il redevient accessible, 
parfois pas à la première sauvegarde après branchement, mais toujours dans les 2 ou 3 premières.

Mais tu es un cas : attendre un mois pour faire une nouvelle sauvegarde


----------



## Pdg (30 Novembre 2013)

En fait je n'ai pas mis à jour mon profil. Oups. Je suis bien sous Mavericks après passage respectivement sous Lion et Mountain à leur sortie. 

Donc si plus de problème de verrouillage automatique, plus d'interrogation de qu'est-ce qui est sauvegardé. 

Quant à la sauvegarde des instantanés sur TM, j'avais bien trouvé des sources antagonistes, mais j'ai fait quelques tests et elles sont toujours en instantanées et non relocalisees sur le disque externe. J'ai listé quelques ponts faciles à vérifier et je verrai bien dans 2-3 jours. 

Enfin, je ne suis pas un cas tellement désespéré que ça. J'ai toujours fonctionné en double sauvegarde (clone bootable) au moins hebdomadaire, parfois plus si je fais des gros changements ou lors de l'ajout de fichiers critiques. Je fais tourner ces deux sauvegardes et un des deux disques est stocké sur mon lieu de travail. En parallèle de ça, je fais des sauvegardes manuelles régulièrement (au feeling) sur deux disques portables (un spécifique pour les sauvegardes de la bibliothèque aperture et un autre pour des fichiers à la main comme des documents et les sauvegardes 1password, carnet d'adresse, calendrier, etc.)

Je voulais juste rajouter Time machine dans ce procédé. Juste au cas où. 

Merci !

Et j'irai mettre à jour mon profil.


----------



## winchestermann (1 Décembre 2013)

*Réponse à Gaëtan M :*

J'ai le même problème. J'ai eu Apple Care deux heures en partage d'écran. On a fait une restauration de l'IMac, réinstallé Mavericks et tout ce qui était sur Time capsule, rien n'a changé. 
Finalement, le problème vient certainement de Mavericks et les éléments ont été envoyé à Cupertino.
Wait and see.


----------



## darshan (1 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
petite question concernant Time machine.
Je vais recevoir un disque dur externe de 3 To. 
Est-ce possible de le fractionner en 2 partitions (2To+1To) car je voudrais me servir de des 2 To pour TM et le To restant pour mettre quelques films ?? 
C'est réalisable ??
Pour infos, j'ai un Imac 27 late 2009 (SSD 256 Go (M4) + 1To))

Merci

Darshan


----------



## big41 (2 Décembre 2013)

darshan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> petite question concernant Time machine.
> Je vais recevoir un disque dur externe de 3 To.
> Est-ce possible de le fractionner en 2 partitions (2To+1To) car je voudrais me servir de des 2 To pour TM et le To restant pour mettre quelques films ??
> ...



Oui c'est réalisable mais il me semble déconseillé car TM n'aime pas partager sa connexion ou son disque


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2013)

darshan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> petite question concernant Time machine.
> Je vais recevoir un disque dur externe de 3 To.
> Est-ce possible de le fractionner en 2 partitions (2To+1To) car je voudrais me servir de des 2 To pour TM et le To restant pour mettre quelques films ??
> ...





big41 a dit:


> Oui c'est réalisable mais il me semble déconseillé car TM n'aime pas partager sa connexion ou son disque



Je vais le formuler autrement : Oui, on peut le faire, mais il ne faut pas. Un disque de sauvegarde, ça ne doit pas être partitionné, et ça ne doit servir à rien d'autre. Si tu fais des sauvegardes, c'est parce que l'emploi quotidien d'un disque fait courir un risque à son contenu, or un disque partitionné a d'autant plus de chances de crash qu'il contient de partition, et plus encore si une partie de ces partitions sert à un usage quotidien. On ne prend pas une précaution au moyen d'une solution "à risque".

Donc, dans ton cas, prends plutôt deux disques plus petits !


----------



## darshan (2 Décembre 2013)

merci de vos réponses pour le partitionnement du Disque dur sous Time Machine.

Darshan


----------



## Jacques L (3 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai une sauvegarde TM sur un DDE de 500 Go en USB3 mais lu en USB2 because l'âge de mon MBP. Egalement un clone avec SuperDuper. Je suis passé sur Maverick et après vérification, je pouvais accéder (c'était plutôt long) à mes sauvegardes TM.

Mais ça c'était avant  Alors que je fais des sauvegardes régulièrement 2-3 fois par semaine et que ça dure quelques minutes, la dernière a duré des heures (>4 et ça a fini pendant la nuit) j'ai voulu voir l'état des sauvegardes après, et dans TM, si je vois bien l'échelle à droite avec les écrans façon StarWar, impossible de faire quoi que ce soit, y compris sortir, alors : cmd-alt-esc et après que le finder se soit relancé, j'ai eu à nouveau la main.

Comme rien de vital ne me guettait avec mon clone, j'ai ré-initialisé le DDE, fait une seule partition de l'ensemble du disque et relancé une sauvegarde TM. J'ai attendu d'en avoir quelques-unes pour pouvoir vérifier que je pouvais naviguer dedans, mais rien à faire, kif kif qu'avant, bloqué sur l'écran "dernière sauvegarde" et impossible de revenir en arrière, et "md-alt-esc" seule manière de reprendre la main 

Qu'est ce qui se passe les amis ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour Jacques,

L'article de référence pour ton souci est : Time Machine - Troubleshooting E4. Time Machine "Star Wars" won't display properly, or crashes


Dans ton cas, je m'inquiéterais aussi de la santé du disque interne de mon vieux MBP,

et 10.9.0 n'aime pas trop les logiciels propriétaires des disques externes Western Digital.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> et 10.9.0 n'aime pas trop les logiciels propriétaires des disques externes Western Digital.



Logiciels dont il est tout à fait possible de se passer, soit dit en passant


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Logiciels dont il est tout à fait possible de se passer


Et qui viennent d'être mis à jour par WD, si j'ai bien lu les dernières news.


----------



## ronparchita (4 Décembre 2013)

darshan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce possible de le fractionner en 2 partitions (2To+1To)
> Darshan



Avec utilitaire de disque, c'est très facile 

La configuration de Time Machine via pref systeme est aussi très facile.

Pas de problemes en vue pour ça.


----------



## Jacques L (4 Décembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour Jacques, L'article de référence pour ton souci est : Time Machine - Troubleshooting E4. Time Machine "Star Wars" won't display properly, or crashes* Dans ton cas, je m'inquiéterais aussi de la santé du disque interne de mon vieux MBP,*et 10.9.0 n'aime pas trop les logiciels propriétaires des disques externes Western Digital.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Logiciels dont il est tout à fait possible de se passer, soit dit en passant





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et qui viennent d'être mis à jour par WD, si j'ai bien lu les dernières news.


 Merci à tous les deux, j'ai fait ce qui est préconisé (si j'ai bien compris le british de l'info ) et une nouvelle sauvegarde est en route, pour le DDE, c'est un toshiba sans logiciel supplémentaire


----------



## matb22 (5 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai une sauvegarde time machine sur un disque dur externe.

Je viens de formater et j'aimerai récupérer cette sauvegarde. Elle est visible mais je ne peux pas rentrer dedans.

Merci d'avance.

ps: Je suis sur maverick et mon ancienne sauvegarde sous time machine était également sous maverick.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2013)

matb22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une sauvegarde time machine sur un disque dur externe.
> 
> ...



Si tu as formaté, il te suffit de démarrer sur la partition de récupération, et de choisir "restaurer une sauvegarde Time Machine". Il est aussi possible de récupérer des "utilisateurs" via l'assistant migration, mais on ne restaure pas du Time Machine en "rentrant dedans".


----------



## big41 (9 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir, j'ai un petit soucis depuis quelques temps avec TM.
J'ai un DDE pour TM et depuis peu quand je connecte le disque il monte bien sur le bureau mais l'icône du DDE ne passe à celle de TM, ça reste comme un disque externe banal.
Je le connecte en tunderbolt, avant ça fonctionnait bien.
Quand j'ouvre les préférences TM, le disque de sauvegarde apparaît bien mais sans l'icône TM, par contre dans la liste des disque dispo celui-ci est bien identifié avec le look de TM.
Je le sélectionne et clique sur "choisir ce disque" et instantanément l'icône du disque passe au look TM sur le bureau et la sauvegarde se lance.

Une idée ?


----------



## Jacques L (9 Décembre 2013)

j'ai écrit il y a quelques jours http://forums.macg.co/12640473-post4444.html et 





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour Jacques, L'article de référence pour ton souci est : Time Machine - Troubleshooting E4. Time Machine "Star Wars" won't display properly, or crashes


mais, et c'est peut-être à cause de la traduction automatique google que je n'aurais pas fait ce qu'il faut, même si j'ai un doute... mais je n'ai pas de changement de comportement, dès que je suis dans TM, la seule chose qui continue à fonctionner c'est le curseur 

A la limite, ce n'est pas si grave que ça que je ne puisse pas rentrer dedans car il n'y a rien de professionnel là dedans, mais est-ce seulement l'accès "stars wars" qui débloque, et si j'ai un crash, la restauration via TM fonctionnera-t-elle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> si j'ai un crash, la restauration via TM fonctionnera-t-elle ?



A part tester, je ne vois guère de moyen de s'en assurer, tu n'as pas un disque externe sur lequel il y aurait la place de créer une partition de taille suffisante pour l'essayer ?

C'est une constante, en matière de sauvegarde : sauvegarder ne suffit pas, il faut toujours vérifier que la restauration est possible ! Au cours de la partie "SSII" de ma carrière, j'ai vu suffisamment de fois le cas où le client se croyait en sécurité &#8230; Jusqu'au jour ou il devait restaurer, et s'apercevait que sa sauvegarde était vérolée.


----------



## Jacques L (10 Décembre 2013)

Tu as raison, il va falloir que je me trouve une place sur un disque pour essayer, j'ai bien le clone, mais c'est un cas où il vaut mieux ceinture ET bretelles


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Décembre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> l'icône du DDE ne passe à celle de TM, ça reste comme un disque externe banal.


Apparemment, c'est un gag courant en 10.9.0. Parfois intermittent : l'icône verte s'en va, puis revient&#8230;

La seule combine que j'ai vue décrite est de faire un Alt + glisser déposer de
 /System/Library/CoreServices/CoreTypes.bundle : Contents/Resources/_GenericTimeMachineDiskIcon.icns_ sur l'icône des Informations du DDE.


----------



## big41 (10 Décembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Apparemment, c'est un gag courant en 10.9.0. Parfois intermittent : l'icône verte s'en va, puis revient
> 
> La seule combine que j'ai vue décrite est de faire un Alt + glisser déposer de
> /System/Library/CoreServices/CoreTypes.bundle : Contents/Resources/_GenericTimeMachineDiskIcon.icns_ sur l'icône des Informations du DDE.



Ok merci François 
Cependant j'ai l'impression que la sauvegarde met du temps à partir 
Bon je teste tout ça et je reviens vous dire ce qu'il en est.
Encore merci


----------



## ronparchita (12 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème qui fait suite à un autre probleme qui fait suite J'explique :

Mail a rencontré l'impossibilité de recupérer mes messages sur mon adresse email principale Yahoo.pop
Ce n'est pas la premiere fois et il me semblait me souvenir que la solution qui fonctionnait, c'etait de supprimer le compte et de le recréer et que normalement ça remarchait. C'est ce que j'ai fait, sauf que mon info date un peu et que Mail a changé. J'ai effacé mon compte POP, et dans la foulée tous les messages de ce compte sur mon ordi (pas le choix) puis j'ai recréé un nouveau compte, ça s'est fait automatiquement en Yahoo.IMAP et ça a récupérer seulement mes messages sur mon compte mail chez Yahoo. J'ai perdu dans la manip 80% de mes messages archivés sur mon ordi.

Par chance, j'ai plusieurs sauvegardes dont celle de TimeMachine. J'ai ouvert ma fenêtre de Mail et j'ai remonté le temps jusqu'avant l'effacement de mon compte Yahoo.Pop et j'ai commandé la récup de mon compte Yahoo.Pop lequel n'existait plus sur mon ordi.
Dans la colone de gauche de ma fenetre Mail, j'ai vu apparaitre TIME Machine et dessous un dossier INBOX.
Quand la petite fenetre de recup s'est fermée, j'ai pu constater qu'INBOX ne contenait que la moitié des messages archivés. J'ai recommencé et cette fois je suis arrivé à INBOX-1 avec 80%. Pensant que j'etais sur la bonne voie j'ai effacé INBOX et recommencé Le Nouvel INBOX est à environ 90%. C'etait mieux mais pas complet. J'ai recommencé mais l'INBOX-2 est retombé à 75%

Je voudrais bien pouvoir recupérer 100 % de mes messages anciennement archivés sur mon ordi.

J'ai pensé desactiver mon compte Yahoo.IMAP et reouvrir (en modifiant la fenetre de config de ce compte dans Mail) mon compte Yahoo.POP lequel est apparu toujours bloqué.

Peut-être qu'alors la recup via TimeMachine se ferait plus aisément et entierement mais je me retrouverais au point de départ, à savoir avec un compte Yahoo.PoP qui ne fonctionne plus, donc dans l'impossibilité de récupérer les messages sur mon compte mail chez Yahoo

Je ne vois pas comment m'en sortir. Avez-vous des idées ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je restaurerais mon système complet (à la date de Yahoo.pop) sur un disque externe (en Mac OS étendu journalisé) : ça serait plus facile pour récupérer les mails POP.


----------



## ronparchita (12 Décembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je restaurerais mon système complet (à la date de Yahoo.pop) sur un disque externe (en Mac OS étendu journalisé) : ça serait plus facile pour récupérer les mails POP.



Bonjour, merci d'être là.  

J'ai deux questions : 

la premiere quels sont les dossiers qu'il me faudrait ensuite transférer sur mon ordi.

Et ou est-ce que je devrais les mettre car je n'ai plus Yahoo.pop


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Décembre 2013)

Je récupèrerais les fichiers .emlx dans Maison > Bibliothèque > Mail > V2 > _Mailboxes_ et _POP_ (QuickLook devrait les afficher pour pouvoir les trier)

pour les regrouper dans des dossiers .mbox (à créer pour l'occasion) et les importer dans mon nouveau Mail.


Ou, pour une BAL entière, après avoir déconnecté internet, je passerais par _Mail > BAL > Exporter la BAL_ dans la sauvegarde restaurée, pour réimporter ensuite dans le Mac.


----------



## ronparchita (12 Décembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je récupèrerais les fichiers .emlx dans Maison > Bibliothèque > Mail > V2 > _Mailboxes_ et _POP_ (QuickLook devrait les afficher pour pouvoir les trier)
> pour les regrouper dans des dossiers .mbox (à créer pour l'occasion) et les importer dans mon nouveau Mail.
> Ou, pour une BAL entière, après avoir déconnecté internet, je passerais par _Mail > BAL > Exporter la BAL_ dans la sauvegarde restaurée, pour réimporter ensuite dans le Mac.



J'ai deux disques externes dont un dans TimeCapsule qui me sert pour , l'autre est partitionné, une partition me sert pour une sauvegarde quotidienne avec CCC (donc l'exacte clone de mon HD et l'autre pour tester TriBackup 6 avec stockage dans le style de Time Machine, les fichiers modifiés sont stockés au fur et à mesure sans qu'ils écrasent les précédents. Je cherche une bonne opportunité pour un troisieme disque pour suivre tes conseils.  Dans l'attente, j'aimerais bien avoir ton avis. Je viens de faire une verification de mes sauvegardes avec , d'abord avec utilitaire de disque puis avec DW laquelle s'est terminée par une réparation du Directory. Ensuite, j'ai fait via  une restauration de ma derniere sauvegarde de Yahoo.POP
Je constate que je retrouve exactement le même nombre d'emails que dans deux récupérations précédentes. Comme DW dans son rapport ne m'indique aucune perte ou incident sur un fichier ou un dossier, serait-il sage de considérer que dans mes deux autres INBOX, j'ai tout ?
J'ai un INBOX avec un chiffre sensiblement superieur, mais un nombre important de ces emails ne s'ouvre pas, alors que dans les autres, tout s'ouvre.
Qu'en penses-tu ?

D'avance merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Décembre 2013)

Si tu as DW, pense à réparer ton disque interne de temps en temps 
(Utilitaire de Disque tous les un à deux mois ou avant chaque mise à jour du système, DW une à deux fois par an ou avant chaque mise à niveau).

Apparemment, tu as récupéré tout ce qui était sain et tu ne peux pas faire mieux.


----------



## Jacques L (12 Décembre 2013)

une idée comme ça en passant, j'utilise gmail et dans les paramètres de ma boite aux lettres j'ai :

Protocole POP activé pour tous les messages reçus depuis le 14/07/2011
Activer le protocole POP pour tous les messages (même ceux qui ont déjà été téléchargés)
Activer le protocole POP pour les messages reçus à partir de maintenant
Désactiver le protocole POP

pour l'avoir essayé une fois, j'ai re-téléchargé les mails reçus depuis une éternité, peut-être dans yahoo y-a-t'il une équivalence


----------



## ronparchita (16 Décembre 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> une idée comme ça en passant, j'utilise gmail et dans les paramètres de ma boite aux lettres j'ai :




Tu es sous Windows ? 

J'ai Mountain Lion (Lion des rocheuses) et la dernière version de Mail et je n'ai pas les prefs que tu as.
Par contre, j'ai à nouveau des problemes avec  ou TC, je ne sais plus 

Deux jours de sauvegardes  qui ne sont pas allées à terme. Impossible de vérifier réparer avec Utilitaire de disque comme avec DWarrior. Obligé d'effacer le disque de la TC et relancer la sauvegarde générale (6 heures) avec perte définitive de toutes les versions de fichier modifiés.

Est-ce parce que j'ai demandé 5 restaurations de mes emails ? Pourtant j'avais bien verifié-réparé avant la dernière fois avec UD et DW.

Ces sauvegardes me paraissent bien fragiles.

Des que j'en ai terminé avec un travail en cours, je vais approfondir le sujet de la récupération de fichiers sauvegardés avec Time Backup dans sa version "évolutive".
Et pour éviter de mettre ce qu'il y a sur mon ordi en péril, je vais le faire a partir de mon clone, comme ça, s'il y a un problème, le clone sera immédiatement corrigé au prochain clonage.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Décembre 2013)

ronparchita a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai à nouveau des problemes avec  ou TC, je ne sais plus
> 
> Deux jours de sauvegardes  qui ne sont pas allées à terme. Impossible de vérifier réparer avec Utilitaire de disque comme avec DWarrior. Obligé d'effacer le disque de la TC et relancer la sauvegarde générale (6 heures) avec perte définitive de toutes les versions de fichier modifiés.


Ça, c'est un problème spécifique à la Capsule (ou tout au moins à la connexion à la Capsule).


----------



## ronparchita (16 Décembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça, c'est un problème spécifique à la Capsule (ou tout au moins à la connexion à la Capsule).



Ma connection est filaire, ça va de l'ordi à ma baie Free via ces boitiers qu'on branche dans les prises électriques, puis de la baie Free à la TC via un câble. Si je suis relié par câbles, deux autres ordis portables sont eux connectés en Wi-Fi à la TC. C'est par cette liaison filaire que je reçois Internet et ça fonctionnait, les autres ordi avaient l'accès aussi à Internet via la TC qui est configurée en mode pont.
La fenêtre qui m'a soudainement informé de l'impossibilité de terminer la tâche de sauvegarde donnait un numero d'erreur mais ne sachant ou aller chercher la signification du code d'une part et pris par d'autres occupations d'autre part, j'ai procrastiné jusqu'à ce matin après une tentative de avortée de reparation avec UD et l'apparition d'une fenêtre et d'un message au ton impératif : sauve qui peut ! effacer le disque et re-sauver.

C'est ennuyeux ce que tu me dis car s'il y a faille, ça risque de se reproduire. Je viens d'aller voir la fenetre  dans les pref, espérant trouver un lien sur un rapport enregistré mais je n'ai rien vu.

Est-ce qu'il y a des manip a entreprendre pour voir quel est le maillon faible ? 

Et merci d'avoir attiré mon attention sur ce probleme à venir,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Décembre 2013)

Voici l'article de synthèse : Time Machine - Troubleshooting C13. " . . . Time Machine must create a new backup for you."
= connexion, alimentation, nom de Partage du Mac, et Capsule qui défaille sont les pistes à explorer.


J'aurais une préférence pour ta connexion CPL : des interférences dans ton réseau électrique qui donneraient des micro-coupures peu gênantes pour ta connexion internet mais fatales pour les sauvegardes TM.

En tout cas, tu vas pouvoir te méfier.


----------



## ronparchita (16 Décembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Voici l'article de synthèse : ()
> 
> En tout cas, tu vas pouvoir te méfier.



C'est la première fois que ça me fait ça, je n'avais jamais eu ce problème avant...que je suive les indications d'une personne tres éclairée qui m'avait déconseillé la double conection CPL etWi-Fi  .
Je vais donc la remettre, et peut-être que là est la solution. Si malgré cela, ça recommence, je viendrai l'écrire.


----------



## Jacques L (16 Décembre 2013)

ronparchita a dit:


> Tu es sous Windows ?


Je l'ai bien mérité 
En fait je parlais des préférences des b-a-l qui sont sur le serveur google de gmail, je proposais d'aller voir là-bas et de relancer depuis le serveur l'envoi vers mail de tout ce qu'il a de stocké pour toi


----------



## LukeSkywalker (18 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Est-t-il possible de brancher un disque dur à la time capsule et en même temps brancher ce même DD à la freebox de manière à pouvoir transférer les films de la TC sur le DD et de lire du DD avec la freebox player?

Y a-t-il hub particulier à utiliser ou autre?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2013)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-t-il possible de brancher un disque dur à la time capsule et en même temps brancher ce même DD à la freebox de manière à pouvoir transférer les films de la TC sur le DD et de lire du DD avec la freebox player?
> 
> Y a-t-il hub particulier à utiliser ou autre?



En aucun cas, il n'est possible de connecter un disque dur simultanément à deux appareils, qu'il s'agisse de TC, de box, d'ordinateur ou de quoi que ce soit d'autre !

Par contre, la TC étant un disque réseau, il doit être possible d'utiliser le réseau pour transférer des fichiers entre elle et la Freebox


----------



## LukeSkywalker (19 Décembre 2013)

J'ai déjà essayé mais ça prends beaucoup de temps pour un fichier volumineux.
Je pensais que le hub pouvait faire office de switch dans ce cas là.


----------



## prisca22 (19 Décembre 2013)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> J'ai déjà essayé mais ça prends beaucoup de temps pour un fichier volumineux.
> Je pensais que le hub pouvait faire office de switch dans ce cas là.



J'imagine qu'il s'agit de films à transférer qui ne vont pas chercher plus que 4 GB à peu près. Les Blu-ray autour de 13-14 GB. Je fais mes transferts de ma seedbox au DD de ma télé (freebox révolution) avec Filezilla, et en général, ça ne prend pas plus que 5 minutes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------




prisca22 a dit:


> J'imagine qu'il s'agit de films à transférer qui ne vont pas chercher plus que 4 GB à peu près. Les Blu-ray autour de 13-14 GB. Je fais mes transferts de ma seedbox au DD de ma télé (freebox révolution) avec Filezilla, et en général, ça ne prend pas plus que 5 minutes.



Juste pour info, la signature ne réflète pas ma configuration actuelle : je suis sur iMac Mountain Lion ai un DDE dédié à TM de 1 TO et un autre DDE à des photos/téléchargements/films etc de 1 TO aussi.
Quelqu'un sait comment modifier la signature ? J'ai essayé et ça ne s'efface pas.


----------



## Jacques L (19 Décembre 2013)

tableau de bord>modifier votre signature>*enregistrer la signature* je crois que tu as oublié l'enregistrement


----------



## prisca22 (19 Décembre 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> tableau de bord>modifier votre signature>*enregistrer la signature* je crois que tu as oublié l'enregistrement



 Merci Jacques L. Je n'avais pas vu le Tableau de Bord. Depuis ma signature est changée grâce à toi


----------



## Jacques L (19 Décembre 2013)




----------



## LukeSkywalker (19 Décembre 2013)

Je fais mes transferts de ma seedbox au DD de ma télé (freebox révolution) avec Filezilla a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'en dire plus sur le principe?


----------



## prisca22 (19 Décembre 2013)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> Tu peux m'en dire plus sur le principe?



Volontiers. As-tu une seedbox, pour commencer ?


----------



## LukeSkywalker (19 Décembre 2013)

Non mais j'imaginais que que c'était comme un disque dur converti en serveur...


----------



## ronparchita (20 Décembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Voici l'article de synthèse : Time Machine - Troubleshooting C13. " . . . Time Machine must create a new backup for you."
> = connexion, alimentation, nom de Partage du Mac, et Capsule qui défaille sont les pistes à explorer.
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo François !

L'oeil du Maître !

Mon ordi se bloque de plus en plus souvent sur sa connexion Internet et repart quand je debranche la fiche CPL de l'ordi.

Je vais faire une recherche sur MacG afin de savoir comment on teste ces boitiers là ! En attendant ça marche avec le WiFi


----------



## prisca22 (20 Décembre 2013)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> Non mais j'imaginais que que c'était comme un disque dur converti en serveur...



Bon, si tu n'as pas de seedbox, c'est un peu plus long en effet. Tu download ton fichier à travers ton client (Vuze, Transmission, Deluge, uTorrent) à l'emplacement habituel. Si tu es sur Free Revolution, tu dois pouvoir faire apparaître sur ton bureau, l'icône de ce DDE. Voici une tuto bien faite pour faire te connecter au DDE du Freebox : 
Rétablir l'icône NAS Freebox sous Mac OS X Lion - Freenews : L'actualité des Freenautes - Toute l'actualité pour votre Freebox Revolution

Pour la prochaine étape, est-ce que as un client FTP, comme Filezilla. Si tu ne l'as pas, il faut en prendre un et le configurer. Lorsque c'est fait, fais-moi signe.


----------



## chafpa (24 Décembre 2013)

Simple constat : Depuis que j'ai installé Mavericks, l'icone de Time Machine ne tourne plus sur elle-même lorsque les sauvegardes se font.

Ai-je loupé un épisode ? 

PS : J'utilise une Time Capsule


----------



## big41 (24 Décembre 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> Simple constat : Depuis que j'ai installé Mavericks, l'icone de Time Machine ne tourne plus sur elle-même lorsque les sauvegardes se font.
> 
> Ai-je loupé un épisode ?
> 
> PS : J'utilise une Time Capsule


Oui, déjà évoqué, la rotation est remplacée par une simple flèche, mais dans le finder tu peux voir la sauvegarde se faire avec un l'icône en rotation


----------



## chafpa (24 Décembre 2013)

Merci


----------



## Average Joe (2 Janvier 2014)

Salut à tous et bonne année !
J'ai reçu avant-hier un nouveau disque dur externe LaCie que je destine au clonage de mon système (Mountain Lion 10.8.5). Il se connecte en Thunderbolt.
Comme il s'est invité sans prévenir dans les volumes à sauvegarder par Time Machine, je l'ai exclu de la liste. Les sauvegardes se font sur un G Drive en Firewire 800.
Pour une raison que je ne parviens pas à identifier, Time Machine m'annonce une sauvegarde à venir de 410,8 Go  Je n'ai pourtant rien installé d'une telle taille depuis la dernière utilisation du Mac !!!
Si quelqu'un a une explication ?


----------



## chafpa (2 Janvier 2014)

Ces infos sont totalement erronées.

Ma sauvegarde vient de se terminer et en affichant le tableau des exclusions, TM m'indique qu'il y a 275 Go à sauvegarder. Même si je supprimais tout ce qui est dans ce tableau je n'aurais qu'une centaine de Go à sauvegarder.

En fait ce sont 3 machines virtuelles de Parallels (Windows 7, Windows 8 et Ubuntu)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Janvier 2014)

Average Joe a dit:


> Time Machine m'annonce une sauvegarde à venir de 410,8 Go


C'est la taille de la sauvegarde complète (et pas de celle à venir  ),

une notion théorique qui recoupe en réalité la taille de ce qui serait restauré à partir de la dernière date de sauvegarde.


----------



## Average Joe (5 Janvier 2014)

Merci François de me mettre à jour concernant la connaissance de mon propre Mac... Cela m'avait échappé et explique pourquoi les sauvegardes ont une taille en définitive normale.
Bonne année !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2014)

Bonne année à toi aussi, et bonnes sauvegardes !


----------



## Olivier Carré (7 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous 10.5.8 sur un PowerBook PPC. J'utilise une Time Capsule depuis une paire d'années.
J'ai récemment réinstallé mon système sans récupérer le contenu de la Time Capsule qui mettait des plombes à sauvegarder ces derniers temps.
J'ai ré-initialisé ma TC mais je dois mal m'y prendre (je suis un bleu) car, quand Time Machine essaie de lancer une sauvegarde j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit : "Erreur de Time Machine. Impossible de monter l'image disque de sauvegarde."
Au secours ! Que dois-je faire ?

Olivier


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Il y a un article de référence : AirPort Time Capsule : il est possible que les sauvegardes ne puissent pas être montées et que le message « Volume de sauvegarde introuvable » s?affiche

Sinon, vérifier dans _Préférences Système > Partage_ que le nom de l'ordinateur est correctement inscrit.


----------



## Olivier Carré (7 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il y a un article de référence : AirPort*Time*Capsule*: il est possible que les sauvegardes ne puissent pas être montées et que le message «*Volume de sauvegarde introuvable*» s'affiche
> 
> Sinon, vérifier dans _Préférences Système > Partage_ que le nom de l'ordinateur est correctement inscrit.



Merci pour cette réponse.
Je ne sais pas si le volume de sauvegarde est introuvable. Il n'en a pas l'air. Il apparaît dans le finder. Le nom de la TC n'est pas long du tout, et quand je vais dans les préférences systèmes on ne me laisse que la possibilité de reconfigurer la TC, ce que j'ai fait déjà plusieurs fois et différemment sans succès.
Le nom de l'ordinateur est correctement inscrit. Néanmoins je l'ai un peu modifié lors de la dernière réinstallation du système. L'ancien sparsebundle était la sauvegarde du PBG4 (2). J'ai supprimé le (2) depuis. Cela pourrait-il jouer ? J'espérais repartir de zéro avec la TC, quitte à perdre mes anciennes sauvegardes, mais est-ce utile, et est-ce possible, et, dans ce cas, comment ?


----------



## chafpa (7 Janvier 2014)

Oui, tu peux l'effacer complétement.

Lis ce topic :

- http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-accessoires/effacer-contenu-d-une-time-capsule-726392.html


----------



## Olivier Carré (7 Janvier 2014)

chafpa a dit:


> Oui, tu peux l'effacer complétement.
> 
> Lis ce topic :
> 
> - http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-accessoires/effacer-contenu-d-une-time-capsule-726392.html



Merci. Ma TC est en cours d'effacement total sécurisé (quelque soit le temps que ça prendra). Ensuite... re-formatage, installation, et j'espère que tout ira bien. Merci pour les conseils !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2014)

Olivier Carré a dit:


> Merci. Ma TC est en cours d'effacement total sécurisé



Et ça va t'avancer à quoi ? Un effacement normal aurait suffit et t'aurait fait gagner quelques heures ! Vu que c'est toi qui va continuer à l'utiliser, cette TC, personne ne cherchera à récupérer les fichiers que tu y as effacé. L'effacement sécurisé ne sert qu'à assurer la confidentialité de ce qui a été supprimé en cas de cession du matériel à un tiers, sur le plan fonctionnel, il ne fournit absolument rien de plus qu'un effacement standard !


----------



## Jozofa (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait maintenant 2 fois que Time Machine me fait le coup, il me dit qu'il n'y a pas assez de place pour ma sauvegarde alors qu'il est sensé supprimer au fur et à mesure les anciennes sauvegardes pour faire de la place.

La 1er fois, j'ai été radicale, j'ai reformaté le HD et relancé une nouvelle sauvegarde, cela a bien fonctionné pendant plusieurs semaines.

A présent même soucis, j'ai donc cette fois supprimé dans Time Machine un dossier de sauvegarde (téléchargements) afin de lui donner cette fameuse place qu'il a soit disant besoin, mais évidemment le problème est assez vite réapparu.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Achète un disque externe plus gros,
ou cherche ce qui rend tes sauvegardes aussi volumineuses (disque externe, machine virtuelle, vidéos, P2P, ).

L'utilitaire TimeTracker dit ce qui prend de la place dans les sauvegardes précédentes = CharlesSoft ? software you always wished someone would write


----------



## Jozofa (10 Janvier 2014)

tu veux donc dire que ma sauvegarde journalière serait trop grande ?

Merci;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Janvier 2014)

Jozofa a dit:


> tu veux donc dire que ma sauvegarde journalière serait trop grande ?


Il y a de fortes chances. 
Pour une raison ou pour une autre, que tu peux identifier avec TimeTracker.


----------



## macpacman (13 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour

Excusez-moi d'être aussi direct, mais je ne peux que.
J'ai besoin de sauvegarder mon disque dur, avant un nouvel achat.
Contexte: mac mini de 2008, partitionné en deux partitions de 60 Go, chacune bourrée de chez bourré :rateau::rateau:
J'ai un Disque Dur Externe de 500 Go, en Mac OS Étendu. :modo:
Time Machine c'est pour les sauvegardes, alors je voulais essayer Time Machine, parce que des copiécollé c'est même pas envisageable, vu le temps.

Mais alors, Time Machine, j'ai rien - pi - gé!
Je lance l'appli, elle me fait faire un splendide voyage dans l'espace...
Très joli, main elle ne me donne aucun renseignement.
comment paramétrer? le temps que ça va prendre? qu'est-ce que ça va sauver?
Vraiment rien du tout.
Comment faut-il faire?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## ronparchita (13 Janvier 2014)

macpacman a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Excusez-moi d'être aussi direct, (..)
> Comment faut-il faire?
> Merci d'avance.


Aller dans pref systeme, a la ligne systeme tu trouveras Time Machine, là tu choisiras ton disque puis tu reviendra sur la fenêtre Time Machine et tu l'activeras en faisant glisser le bouton vers oui :rateau:

C'est infiniment long.

Tu gagnerais du temps, il me semble en faisant un clone bootable de ton disque dur puis tu verrais apres avoir changé d'ordi l'activation de Time Machine


----------



## Sly54 (13 Janvier 2014)

macpacman a dit:


> Mais alors, Time Machine, j'ai rien - pi - gé!
> Je lance l'appli, elle me fait faire un splendide voyage dans l'espace...


Tu lancais l'application Time machine, avant même de la configurer 

De l'aide ici : Apple - Assistance - Time Machine

Par ailleurs, avoir un dd (ou une partition) "_bourrée de chez bourré_" n'est pas une bonne idée. Il faut toujours laisser de la place (à la louche, 10% de l'espace libre pour les petits disques, ou alors laisser une dizaine de G0 de libres).


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (13 Janvier 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Aller dans pref systeme, a la ligne systeme tu trouveras Time Machine, là tu choisiras ton disque puis tu reviendra sur la fenêtre Time Machine et tu l'activeras en faisant glisser le bouton vers oui :rateau:
> 
> C'est infiniment long.
> 
> Tu gagnerais du temps, il me semble en faisant un clone bootable de ton disque dur puis tu verrais apres avoir changé d'ordi l'activation de Time Machine




Je suis d'accord. Time Machine est optimisé pour des sauvegardes régulières et transparentes, pour récupérer une poignée de fichiers  en cas de plantage par exemple. Mais pour restaurer un système complet il n'est pas adapté.


----------



## macpacman (13 Janvier 2014)

> pour restaurer un système complet il n'est pas adapté.


Aaah d'accord! Donc, fausse piste :mouais:


> Tu lançais l'application Time machine, avant même de la configurer


Oui ça a été ma conclusion, effectivement.
Quand j'ai lancé TM, au début, alors là... Complètement paumé le macpacman!
 'tain mais je suis où, là? C'est L'Odysséus, l'Arcadia ou le Faucon Millénium?
Aucun moyen de savoir quoi que ce soit.
Merci pour le lien, Sly, je vais potasser ça.

Ceci étant, mon problème initial n'est toujours pas résolu. Tout sauver 
C'est vrai que j'ai été vraiment trop laxiste concernant la sauvegarde.
The shame on me! 

Merci à tous les trois, je vais réviser ma copie pour mon prochain ordi.


----------



## Jacques L (13 Janvier 2014)

Je nuance quand même, même si je préfère le clone pour restaurer, TM fonctionne aussi. 

Et tu n'as pas besoin d'attendre une nouvelle machine, comme ronparchita l'a écrit c'est simplissime à mettre en &#339;uvre, il te suffit d'un DDE de capacité suffisante et formaté Mac, de lancer et ça fait le boulot tout seul. C'est très long la première fois, mais les mises à jour régulières sont, elle, très rapide. Quant a ce que ça va sauver ? hé bien tout, sauf si tu as prévu des exclusions.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (13 Janvier 2014)

macpacman a dit:


> Aaah d'accord! Donc, fausse piste :mouais:




Si on voulait faire une comparaison et même si les deux ne font pas tout à fait la même chose, "Time Machine" serait un peu l'équivalent d'une restauration du système sur Windows...

Tu "remontes le temps" pour récupérer un fichier ou une configuration précédente. Apple donne la possibilité de restaurer tout ton ordi via Time Machine en cas de réeinstallation complète mais ça serait plus simple de faire un clone, en passant par Copy Carbon Cloner par exemple : Carbon Copy Cloner (CCC) (Mac) - Télécharger


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Janvier 2014)

Pour restaurer les deux partitions d'un Mac, le clone de chaque partition est plus aisé à manier que  TM.

Avec des partitions bourrées de chez bourré, je ferais de la place avant d'installer CCC
= je ferais trois partitions sur le disque externe, deux de 70 Go pour y cloner les deux de 60 Go, et une pour y déplacer des fichiers de la partition Système du Mac avant d'installer CCC sur cette partition.

Ou je passerais par l'onglet _Restaurer_ de l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD d'install du Système (10.6, semble-t-il) ou de la partition Recovery (à partir de 10.7, si macpacman n'a mis son profil à jour).


En tout cas, TM est habituellement adaptée pour restaurer intégralement le contenu d'un Mac, et même à des dates différentes, sauf bug en 10.8.
Même avec deux partitions dans le Mac, mais ce n'est pas évident à expliquer à quelqu'un qui n'a jamais manipulé TM.


----------



## larfran (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

je me suis rendu compte récemment que TM ne sauvegarde pas mon système.
Comment réparer ce bug ?

Je suis sur 10.8.5.

Y a-t-il quelque chose à faire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2014)

larfran a dit:


> Y a-t-il quelque chose à faire ?



Oui, il y a une chose à faire : nous donner un peu plus de précisions sur le problème, quels symptômes, qu'est-ce que tu as fait pour tenter de le régler, le disque de sauvegarde a-t-il été vérifié  Toussa toussa !


----------



## larfran (14 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, il y a une chose à faire : nous donner un peu plus de précisions sur le problème, quels symptômes, qu'est-ce que tu as fait pour tenter de le régler, le disque de sauvegarde a-t-il été vérifié &#8230; Toussa toussa !



J'ai un clean install il y a trois jours, avec Mountain Lion.
J'ai un iMac 21,5", 2,8 GHz Intel Core i&, 16g de mémoire, sous OS X 10.8.5. Avec un DD de 2 To.
Mon disque de sauvegarde est un WD My Book 3 To, avec HFS+ journalisé.

TM sauvegarde périodiquement, l'air de bien fonctionner.
Quand j'entre dedans, je peux voir les anciennes sauvegardes.

Jusqu'à avant ma clean install, je pouvais voir loin.
Et quand j'ai voulu faire une restauration à partir de TM, je n'ai pas pu, il ne trouvais aucune sauvegarde système.

Depuis ma clean install, il a fait une grosse sauvegarde, avec le système cette fois, mais il m'a donné le message qu'il n'a plus de place pour faire la prochaine sauvegarde (elle serait de 1,91g et il ne reste que 1,67g). Mais à cause de ma clean install, il a recommencé à neuf, je n'ai plus accès à tout ce qui la précède...

J'ai fait une vérification du disque, tout est en ordre...

Qu'est-ce qui se passe avec mon TM ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h04 ----------

bien voilà, j'ai décidé de recommencer à neuf aussi sur TM.

J'ai effacé mon disque de sauvegarde et ai reparti la sauvegarde TM à neuf.
Ça va prendre un certain temps (1,81g pour la première fois).
Je vous tiens au courant pour la suite des événements.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Janvier 2014)

Tu as posté dans le sujet consacré à TM et Mountain Lion : tu as donc pu comprendre qu'il y a un bug en 10.8 où le plist de TM se corrompt, ce qui empêche la sauvegarde du dossier Système.

Comme il n'y a pas de dossier Système qui soit sauvegardé, l'utilitaire de restauration ne voit plus les dates de sauvegarde. 
Comme Assistant de Migration, d'ailleurs.

Il n'y a pas moyen de rattraper le passé : tout ce qu'on peut faire est de corriger pour l'avenir, en détruisant le plist de TM.
Effacer le disque de sauvegarde n'efface pas le plist : méfie-toi.


----------



## larfran (14 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il n'y a pas moyen de rattraper le passé : tout ce qu'on peut faire est de corriger pour l'avenir, en détruisant le plist de TM.
> Effacer le disque de sauvegarde n'efface pas le plist : méfie-toi.



Effacer le plist, cela permet-il à TM de sauvegarder les fichiers système ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2014)

larfran a dit:


> Effacer le plist, cela permet-il à TM de sauvegarder les fichiers système ?



Non, ça permet à TM de reconstituer des préférences "usine", dans le cas où son fichier de prefs actuel est corrompu.

Si malgré ça, TM ne sauvegarde pas les fichiers système, alors, c'est aux autorisations qu'il faut s'intéresser.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2014)

J'utilise un PowerMac G4 (bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz), doté de 2 Go de Ram, comme serveur (Mac OS X 10.5.8 "Server").

Là, ça fait deux fois en quelques jours qu'il me fait le même coup de calcaire : TM, au bout de quelques heures reste coincé sur "préparation de la sauvegarde". Je répare les autorisations, et TM repart normalement. 

Ça m'a fait ça il y a 4 ou 5 jours, et hier soir : rebelote. Ça me surprend quelque peu, car en dehors de sa fonction de serveur, je ne fais quasiment rien d'autre sur cette machine que parfois quelques téléchargements longs (mais "fiables", rien de scabreux) via Safari. Jusqu'ici, et ce depuis deux ans qu'il remplit cette fonction sous ce système, je n'avais jamais été obligé de réparer les autorisations "suite à un problème", je ne le faisais qu'environ une fois par mois, au cours de maintenances périodiques (vérifier son ensemble RAID, sur lequel je n'ai encore jamais eu à effectuer de réparation, et dans la foulée réparation des autorisations). 

Obligé de réparer deux fois les autorisations la même semaine ne m'était encore jamais arrivé, et seul Time Machine semble concerné par le problème. Bien sûr, la vérification du disque (un ensemble RAID 0 logiciel de 640 Go, dont plus ou moins 240 Go de libres, composé de 4 disques internes de 160 Go) n'a relevé aucune anomalie.

Dernier détail, la plupart du temps, il n'y a qu'une seule machine connectée : mon MBP, sauf le soir à 20 H ou le Mac Mini de ma fille se connecte automatiquement entre 5 et 15 mn pour sa sauvegarde journalière.

Si quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui peut provoquer ce problème d'autorisations (qui ne concerne que le serveur, en local, le disque TM est connecté au PowerMac (en USB2). Dans le même temps, les sauvegardes automatiques de mon MBP (12H et 19 H chaque jour) et du Mac Mini de ma fille se font, elles, via le réseau, sans problème.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Janvier 2014)

Je n'ai aucune idée précise.
Ta configuration est bien particulière, et Server s'intrique à Time Machine. 

Je ne peux que te rappeler le lien de débrouillage pour une préparation interminable = Time Machine - Troubleshooting D1. Stuck in "Preparing" or "Calculating changes"


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je n'ai aucune idée précise.
> Ta configuration est bien particulière, et Server s'intrique à Time Machine.
> 
> Je ne peux que te rappeler le lien de débrouillage pour une préparation interminable = Time Machine - Troubleshooting D1. Stuck in "Preparing" or "Calculating changes"



Oui, mais dans mon cas, une réparation des autorisations règle (jusqu'ici ) toujours le problème, donc  :mouais:


----------



## louvtow (20 Janvier 2014)

bonjour à tous.

Je rencontre aussi des problèmes time machine avec Mavericks. 
- Quand je suis passé à Mavericks, time machine voulait faire une nouvelle sauvegarde plutôt que continuer la précédente. J'ai dû effacer mon (mes) disque de sauvegarde et refaire la sauvegarde entière. Vu ma configuration : 4 jours non stop pour le faire...
- je viens de changer de session principale car mon ancienne session présentait des problèmes qui se révélaient insolubles. J'ai pu tout régler en repartant sur une session vierge, mais Time machine veut, à nouveau, refaire une NOUVELLE sauvegarde plutôt que continuer la précédente...
J'ai essayé réparation des autorisations, onyx (version mavericks), éteindre/rallumer time machine dans les préférences systèmes. Mais rien ne semble y faire...

Si vous avez une idée, merci de m'aider car mes recherches n'aboutissent pas vraiment et je n'ai pas envie d'effacer à nouveau et de relancer ma sauvegarde time machine pendant 4 jours...

Merci à vous !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir, et bienvenue,


La première sauvegarde TM d'un nouveau système peut être très longue (surtout si la réindexation Spotlight du disque système n'est pas terminée), 
ou annoncer qu'elle va être intégrale et se révéler finalement différentielle 
= Time Machine - Troubleshooting D2. Backup is slow or seems "hung"


Mais là où TM ne réserve aucune surprise, c'est quand on déplace les données d'un compte vers un autre : elle sauvegarde tout le contenu du nouveau compte 
(et elle peut comptabiliser en plus la taille de l'ancien compte au début de sa sauvegarde, pour n'en faire qu'un nettoyage et ne sauvegarder finalement que les nouvelles données).


----------



## louvtow (20 Janvier 2014)

bonsoir et merci.
Concrètement, time machine fait une longue "préparation" puis m'annonce que la sauvegarde a échouée, faute de place. Et comme il m'annonce qu'il a besoin de 4 To, j'en conclue qu'il cherche vraiment à remplacer l'intégralité de la sauvegarde précédente, système, session et tous les disques de travail...
Tu penses que je dois donc effacer complètement l'ancienne sauvegarde ??? :/


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Janvier 2014)

Tu peux essayer d'effacer toutes les copies de sauvegarde de ton ancien compte :

- tu entres dans l'espace intergalactique de TM
- tu remontes le temps jusqu'à la dernière date de sauvegarde du compte vérolé,
- tu y fais un clic droit sur le dossier de ce compte dans _Macintosh HD > Utilisateurs_
- tu demandes la suppression de toutes les copies de sauvegarde de cet élément
- et tu patientes (ça va être long&#8230.


TM devrait pouvoir ensuite utiliser tout cet espace pour écrire (pas forcément très vite&#8230 la sauvegarde du nouveau compte sans que tu aies à repartir de zéro.
Mais tu auras perdu toutes les versions de tes fichiers de ces derniers mois dans ce compte vérolé.
À toi de voir ce que tu préfères.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------

Bien sûr, avant de relancer la nouvelle sauvegarde, il faudra ou effacer l'ancien compte ou l'exclure des sauvegardes de TM !


----------



## louvtow (20 Janvier 2014)

Il est clair que je préfère attendre longtemps pour la suppression des sauvegardes de cet ancien compte plutôt que tout re-sauvegarder les disques de travail. Je vais tenter.
Merci pour ta disponibilité ! 

Je te tiens au courant, promis !


----------



## louvtow (21 Janvier 2014)

bonjour

J'ai suivi ton conseil, François, mais mon ancien compte ne représentait plus beaucoup de place, même en sauvegarde. 
Mon soucis est que mes disques de travail doivent être re-sauvegardés depuis le début et je ne comprends pas pourquoi... Est-ce parce que mon nouveau compte en est le nouveau "propriétaire" ???

bizarre bizarre...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Janvier 2014)

Time Machine sauvegarde tous les éléments dont les permissions ont changé. CQFD.


----------



## louvtow (21 Janvier 2014)

Haaaaaaaaa !!!!
Ben voilà voil à ! 
Euh.. mais je suis bien obligé de changer les autorisations de mes disques si je veux travailler dessus, non ?

(après, je te laisse  )


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Janvier 2014)

Obligé ou pas, tu as changé les autorisations, 
et TM ne peut que tout re-sauvegarder. 

Patience, patience


----------



## louvtow (22 Janvier 2014)

Je pense qu'investir dans une carte usb3 avec les boitiers correspondants ne sera pas du luxe si je dois tout re-sauvegarder, aussi régulièrement que moi !  

Si je peux me permettre une petite question encore : pour time machine, j'ai plusieurs disques durs en Raid. Mais avec le problème que quand 1 lâche, je dois tout re-formater et refaire la sauvegarde.
Donc juste, ôte-moi d'un doute... JTime machine a besoin d'un seul volume cible, n'est-ce pas ? (1 disque ou 1 ensemble raid)

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Janvier 2014)

TM copie sur le volume cible tout ce qui n'a pas été exclu dans ses Préférences Système.
Et quand elle a plusieurs cibles, elle copie tout cela sur chaque volume cible.

Dit autrement : TM ne permet pas de sauvegarder un disque/RAID sur un volume cible et un autre disque/RAID sur un autre volume cible. Alors que les logiciels de clonage le permettent.


----------



## louvtow (22 Janvier 2014)

Oui, time machine a de très bons atouts pour lui, c'est indéniable. Mais c'est vrai que suivant l'utilisation, les autres logiciels de clonage ont aussi leurs avantages.

Bon, je vois que pour mon utilisation, je n'ai pas d'autres solutions à mes problèmes. Donc, y'a plus qu'à !  En tout cas merci énormément à toi pour ta disponibilité, c'est vraiment appréciable.
Bonne journée


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Janvier 2014)

Bon courage à toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2014)

Hello les loutres !

J'ai un utilisateur qui va passer de 10.8 à 10.9.

Comment TM gère ça ?
Sera-t-il possible pour lui de lire les snapshots faits sous 10.8 avec 10.9 ?
Faut il un disque uniquement pour TM 10.8 et un autre pour TM 10.9 ?

Coin,

Coin.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Janvier 2014)

Salut le volatile,

Que ton utilisateur fasse une simple mise à niveau ou une pseudo-clean install (= avec migration),
à la première connexion de son disque TM, va lui être demandé s'il veut poursuivre, ou pas, ses sauvegardes 10.9 à la suite de celles de 10.8 : 
s'il accepte, il verra sauvegarder le nouveau Système (une dizaine de Go) et naviguera ensuite à l'envi dans ses anciennes sauvegardes.

Ça t'en bouche un coin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2014)

c'est fou !

Donc Mac Os X est un bon O.S alors ??!!



Merci pour ta réponse et passe une bonne journée !


----------



## balance (26 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis passé d'un Macbook 13" sous 10.7 à un Macbook 15". 
Tous c'est bien passé dans la migration que j'ai faite manuellement
sans passé par Time Machine.

Je voudrais récupérer les Backup que des documents depuis 2012 qui se trouvent sur
mon ancien Time Machine.

Voilà ma stratégie copier depuis mon ancien DD les dossier documents depuis 2012,
pt une dizaine de copie. Les copier sur le 15" et lancer Time Machine avec un nouveau disque.
Attendre le backup complet, débrancher mon nouveau disque et effacer les dossiers document
sur la MAC 15" pour qu'ils ne prennent pas trop de place.

Et je devrais avoir sur le nouveau DD time machine une dizaine de sauvegarde depuis 2012 de mes documents. Que pensez vous de cette stratégie ?

Merci et à bientôt


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

D'après ce que je comprends, tu veux copier (via le Finder) une dizaine (de dates) de sauvegarde de tes Documents.

Via le Finder, tu vas avoir des soucis de permissions : ce sont celles de ton ancien Mac qui vont apparaître dans ton nouveau Mac.

Chaque date va être copiée en totalité : tu vas avoir dix fois le poids de ton dossier de Documents,
alors que dans le dossier de sauvegardes de TM, seuls les nouveaux fichiers pèsent leur poids dans chaque date (le reste, ce sont des liens matériels = une sorte d'alias qui ne pèse rien).


Alors, je restaurerais via l'espace intergalactique de TM 
= TM a un menu _Parcourir d'autres disques de sauvegarde_ qui te permettra de naviguer à partir de ton nouveau Mac dans la sauvegarde de l'ancien Mac, et d'y restaurer ce que tu veux avec le clic droit.
Puis je ferais le tri des nouveautés dans mes dix dates : ou avant de restaurer, ou après avoir restauré. 
Mais vouloir restaurer dix dates me semble une envie un peu mystérieuse.


----------



## van helsing (26 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

juste une petite question je viens de m'acheter un disque dur de la même taille que mon HD de mon imac, mais on voulons sauvegarder il me dit que la taille estimé est de 3,31 TO et que mon disque HD est de 2 TO, comment est ce possible

merci


----------



## chafpa (26 Janvier 2014)

Erreur, sorry :rose:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Janvier 2014)

van helsing a dit:


> on voulons sauvegarder il me dit que la taille estimé est de 3,31 TO et que mon disque HD est de 2 TO, comment est ce possible


Bonsoir,

Habituellement, c'est parce que TM veut sauvegarder des partitions externes qui n'ont pas été exclues dans ses Préférences Système.
TM ne rajoute que 20% à la taille des données à sauvegarder, pour faire sa tambouille.

La bonne taille pour un disque TM, c'est 1,5 à 4 fois la taille des données à sauvegarder : on se moque de la taille du disque interne du Mac.


----------



## van helsing (26 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Habituellement, c'est parce que TM veut sauvegarder des partitions externes qui n'ont pas été exclues dans ses Préférences Système.
> TM ne rajoute que 20% à la taille des données à sauvegarder, pour faire sa tambouille.
> ...



mince, à part un disque plus grand je fait quoi, je veux pas sauvegarder tout le disque


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Janvier 2014)

Relis posément mon dernier message : 
si TM voulait sauvegarder seulement tout le contenu de ton disque interne de 2 To, elle ne te demanderait que 2,4 To d'espace dans ton nouveau disque externe (2 To + 20%).
Alors, si elle t'en demande 3,31 To, c'est qu'elle veut sauvegarder d'autres disques que celui de l'iMac.

Ou alors, tu as vraiment un problème. :mouais:


----------



## van helsing (27 Janvier 2014)

était-il possible de choisir se que l'on veut sauvegarder


----------



## chafpa (27 Janvier 2014)

Il est tout à fait possible "d'exclure" des dossiers que tu ne veux pas sauvegarder.

Pour mon exemple, j'ai été piégé il y a fort longtemps car je sauvegardais mes Machines Virtuelles de Parallels ....... avant que François me remette sur la bonne voie.


----------



## van helsing (27 Janvier 2014)

il faut faire comment

merci


----------



## Sly54 (27 Janvier 2014)

Préférences Système / Time machine / Option : cliquer sur le + pour choisir quoi exclure.


----------



## van helsing (27 Janvier 2014)

ok, mais dans l'option, j'ai EFI 16 mo et time 852,9 mo, mais je ne peut pas l'enlever, et j'ai rien d'autre à part qu'il y à marqué taille estimé 3,31 TO, mais il sort cela d'ou


----------



## chafpa (27 Janvier 2014)

1 : il faut appuyer d'abord sur la touche + pour que s'affiche tout ce que tu peux exclure.

2 : Anormal que tu ai déjà 2 lignes d'exclues sans que tu n'ai rien fais. 

Ton install ne semble pas clean.


----------



## van helsing (27 Janvier 2014)

ok, la j'ai exclu pas mal de choses c'est descendu à 1,89 TO
j'essaye
merci


----------



## macpacman (29 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour

J'ai une question:
Sur mon mac mini 10.6 j'ai deux partitions: Système - Données.
Si je fait une sauvegarde Time Machine, comment cela va-t-il se passer. Est-ce que TM va zapper toute la partition Données?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

macpacman a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai une question:
> Sur mon mac mini 10.6 j'ai deux partitions: Système - Données.
> ...



S'il le fait, tu peux, via le bouton "options" des préférences TM, virer cette partition des éléments à ne pas sauvegarder. Cela dit, une partition "données" sous Mac OS X, ça n'est vraiment pas une bonne idée, tout ce qui t'appartient devrait-être dans ton dossier "home" du dossier "Users" du disque système, le seul cas où on stocke les données ailleurs, c'est dans le cas où on doit utiliser un autre disque pour des questions de place, mais partitionner un disque pour faire ça est une très mauvaise idée.


----------



## macpacman (29 Janvier 2014)

D'accord, merci du conseil, j'en tiens compte. 
Je viens d'acheter un imac, c'est pour ça que je veux faire une sauvegarde. 
Mais ça ne répond pas à la question, en fait.
Time Machine va faire la sauvegarde de la partition système, OK, mais l'autre...
Il va l'ignorer? Créer un sous-dossier?
Je dois dire que je pétoche un peu


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

macpacman a dit:


> Mais ça ne répond pas à la question, en fait.
> Time Machine va faire la sauvegarde de la partition système, OK, mais l'autre...
> Il va l'ignorer? Créer un sous-dossier?
> Je dois dire que je pétoche un peu



Mais si ça y répond, relis mieux !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> S'il le fait, tu peux, via le bouton "options" des préférences TM, virer cette partition des éléments à ne pas sauvegarder.


----------



## macpacman (29 Janvier 2014)

Ah oui OK, excuse-moi.
Mais là je suis devant un pc. Il faut que je réfléchisse plus pour bien comprendre :hein:
Il faut que j'aille dans les préférences, voir la liste de ce qui est à ne pas sauvegarder.
Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Janvier 2014)

Normalement, en 10.6, les partitions Mac OS étendu journalisé sont automatiquement sauvegardées 
(et ne sont donc pas exclues par défaut dans les Préférences Système de TM, alors qu'elles le sont devenues en 10.7).

Après sauvegarde, tu retrouveras ton disque de Données dans l'espace intergalactique de TM en remontant à l'Ordinateur (Cmd+Maj+C ou barre latérale).


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Normalement, en 10.6, les partitions Mac OS étendu journalisé sont automatiquement sauvegardées
> (et ne sont donc pas exclues par défaut dans les Préférences Système de TM, alors qu'elles le sont devenues en 10.7).
> 
> Après sauvegarde, tu retrouveras ton disque de Données dans l'espace intergalactique de TM en remontant à l'Ordinateur (Cmd+Maj+C ou barre latérale).



Là, je crains que tu ne confonde avec 10.5/10.6, parce qu'en 10.6, c'était déjà exclu "par défaut" et faut aller les remettre à la mimine


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je crains que tu ne confonde avec 10.5/10.6, parce qu'en 10.6, c'était déjà exclu "par défaut" et faut aller les remettre à la mimine


Je te fais le coup à chaque fois et je te le ferai probablement encore une ou deux fois : c'est en Juillet 2011 que ça a changé, avec 10.6.8.


----------



## ronparchita (1 Février 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je récupèrerais les fichiers .emlx dans Maison > Bibliothèque > Mail > V2 > _Mailboxes_ et _POP_ (QuickLook devrait les afficher pour pouvoir les trier)
> pour les regrouper dans des dossiers .mbox (à créer pour l'occasion) et les importer dans mon nouveau Mail.



Je suis encore embêté, au secours !

Je rappelle brièvement les étapes qui ont précédés mon problème du jour.

Je ne parvenais plus à récupérer mes emails via Mail sur ma boite Yahoo POP

J'ai effacé cette boite. Je n'ai pas prêté suffisamment  attention à une fenêtre qui m'a avisé de l'effacement de tous mes emails Yahoo sur mon ordi. J'ai lancé une nouvelle configuration de Mail sur Yahoo qui ne m'a pas laissé de choix. Je suis passé en IMAP.
J'ai récupéré tous mes emails en mémoire sur ma boite Yahoo. Il me manquait tous ceux qui n'y étaient pas et dont j'ai le plus grand besoin.
Via Time Machine, j'ai récupéré une partie des emails stockés sur mon ordi avant l'effacement.

Apparemment, la nouvelle configuration de Yahoo en IMAP a modifié sur mon ordi les noms des dossiers et empêché que la récupération sur Time Machine trouve sa place dans ces nouveaux dossiers.
Dans la colonne de gauche sur ma fenêtre de Mail j'ai vu apparaitre dans la rubrique "SUR MON MAC" un dossier Time Machine et un sous dossier "INBOX". C'est dans ce sous dossier qu'apparaissent tous les emails récupérés, mail il n'y a pas de distinction entre les emails reçus et les emails envoyés.

Lors d'une recherche des emails adressés à un correspondant, j'ai pu constater que je ne retrouve que les emails envoyés qui ont reçu une réponse. Pour moi c'est grave car j'ai envoyé des informations qui n'ont pas toujours reçu de réponses.Et j'ai besoin de les retrouver tant pour les contenus que les dates. 

Quelques jours avant la défaillance de Yahoo, j'avais lancé en test une nouvelle sauvegarde dites évolutive via Tribackup. Cette sauvegarde stocke les anciennes situations. Il me suffirait d'aller récupérer mes emails la vielle de la cata pour les retrouver tous.

Je risque cependant d'avoir le même problème qu'avec TIME MACHINE, les dossiers d'alors ayant disparus.

Que puis-je faire ? recréer les dossiers disparus dans Mail. Est-ce que ça ne va pas empêcher Mail de fonctionner. Y a-t-il une solution ? 
J'ai une copie boutable de mon disque dur mise à jour une fois par jour. Je pourrais démarrer sur cette copie et tester, voir comment ça marche, sachant que lors de la prochaine sauvegarde de mon ordi, ça effacera dans cette copie boutable tout ce qui n'est pas sur mon ordi.

Et puis je viens de voir que sur mes 3 boites 2 sont en IMAP et c'elle de FREE est en POP. Peut-on recréer une boite YAHOO.POP quand on est en Yahoo.IMAP

Des idées ?

D'avance merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Février 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Des idées ?


J'exposerais mon problème plutôt dans le forum _Internet et Réseau_ : c'est un souci lié à Mail, et pas vraiment à Time Machine, comme tu le disais.


----------



## ronparchita (3 Février 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'exposerais mon problème plutôt dans le forum _Internet et Réseau_ : c'est un souci lié à Mail, et pas vraiment à Time Machine, comme tu le disais.



Je pense que c'est un bon conseil, merci


----------



## RobinL (7 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis le 26 janvier, je ne peux plus faire mes sauvegardes Time Machine car elles se bloquent systématiquement (au mieux à 150 Mo sur 43 Go, au pire autour des 5-6 Mo).
J'ai un MBA sous Mavericks et je fais ces sauvegardes sur un DDE externe.

Quelqu'un a-t'il une solution à me proposer pour mon problème?

Merci d'avance,
Bon après-midi!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il eu quelque chose de spécial le 25 Janvier ? (restauration, changement de disque ou système, )

Dans la négative, va dans l'utilitaire Console et fais une recherche (avec _Chaînes correspondantes_) sur le mot _backupd_ pour en faire un copier-coller dans ton prochain message.


----------



## RobinL (8 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Merci de votre réponse.

Voici les messages affichés quand je tape backupd:

08/02/2014 11:22:06,033 com.apple.backupd[10010]: 92.59 GB required (including padding), 249.82 GB available

08/02/2014 11:22:06,048 com.apple.backupd[10010]: Waiting for index to be ready (100)

Ce matin, j'ai essayé quelques actions comme formater ce DDE. 
Mais entre le 25 janvier et aujourd'hui, je n'avais rien fait de particulier sur mon Mac.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Février 2014)

Ça m'étonne qu'il n'y ait que ces deux lignes : je remonterais dans l'historique jusqu'à 11h 22.

Si le formatage du DDE ne résoud rien, je vérifierais/réparerais le disque interne, 
et j'y réinitialiserais Spotlight (suppression manuelle du fichier .Spotlight-V100 de sa racine, ou Onyx > Paramètres > Spotlight > Supprimer l'index existant).


----------



## RobinL (8 Février 2014)

J'ai suivi les différents conseils et aucun résultat. 
La sauvegarde reste bloquée, comme depuis 2 jours, à 10,48 Go sur 73.

D'autres conseils?
Est-ce que cela change quelque chose que la sauvegarde soit lancée depuis le compte administrateur ou le compte utilisateur?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Février 2014)

Ton disque externe est bien en schéma GUID/GPT, et pas en MBR ? (ça se vérifie avec Utilitaire de Disque)


----------



## RobinL (9 Février 2014)

Dans "Partition" est inscrit: "Vous ne pouvez modifier la taille des partitions du disque, car celui-ci utilise le "schéma d'enregistrement de démarrage principal" (MBR)."

ça laisse donc penser qu'il est bien en MBR. Mais je n'ai absolument pas touché au schéma et j'arrivais avant faire mes sauvegardes. Et je n'ai pas vraiment envie de faire un formatage de tout mon disque dur sachant qu'une des partitions me sert à stocker des films et autre.
Comment peut-on modifier le schéma?

En revanche, je confirme que le problème doit bel et bien être lié au disque dur car j'ai réussi hier soir à faire une sauvegarde sur un autre disque externe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2014)

RobinL a dit:


> j'arrivais avant faire mes sauvegardes. Et je n'ai pas vraiment envie de faire un formatage de tout mon disque dur sachant qu'une des partitions me sert à stocker des films et autre.



Tu veux dire que tu as partitionné un disque de sauvegarde, et que tu l'utilises pour autre chose que la sauvegarde ? Tu cherches à perdre tes données, là, on dirait : un disque de sauvegarde, ça sert à la sauvegarde *et à rien d'autre !*



RobinL a dit:


> Comment peut-on modifier le schéma?



Il faut re-partitionner le disque, rien à faire sans l'effacer.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (9 Février 2014)

Oui désolé de remuer le couteau dans la plaie, mais je confirme qu'utiliser un disque de sauvegarde pour autre chose que la sauvegarde est totalement anti-productif, la preuve


----------



## RobinL (10 Février 2014)

Comme dirait l'autre, on apprend de ses erreurs. 

Le DDE sur lequel j'ai réussi à faire ma sauvegarde Time Machine, je vais l'utiliser uniquement pour cela. Et mon autre DDE, uniquement pour la sauvegarde de données. Merci beaucoup de vos réponses !

Bon après-midi.


----------



## Stephan1975 (19 Février 2014)

Je cherche à accéder à ma time capsule depuis internet afin de récupérer des documents situés dans ma time capsule depuis un autre endroit que chez moi. Merci de m'indiquer:
- Si c'est possible?
- Quelle est la procédure à suivre et les paramètres à modifier sur ma time capsule et ma freebox?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Février 2014)

Stephan1975 a dit:


> Je cherche à accéder à ma time capsule depuis internet afin de récupérer des documents situés dans ma time capsule depuis un autre endroit que chez moi. Merci de m'indiquer:
> - Si c'est possible?
> - Quelle est la procédure à suivre et les paramètres à modifier sur ma time capsule et ma freebox?


C'est une question à poser (ou une réponse à retrouver) dans le forum_ Internet et réseau_.


----------



## aveal (24 Février 2014)

Hello les Macusers,

J'ai récemment fait acquisition d'un MBP retina pour remplacer mon autre MBP (2010). Pour bien faire les choses, j'ai configuré le nouveau MBP comme un nouvel ordinateur et je souhaitais ensuite aller gruger manuellement dans ma sauvegarde TM pour aller rechercher ce qu'il manquait au fil du temps...

Seulement voilà, bien que je clique sur "parcourir d'autres disques de sauvegarde" et que je choisisse ma sauvegarde (stockée sur ma time capsule), je n'ai aucune chronologie dans ma time line, autrement dit aucun fichiers... :-/ 

Quelqu'un a-t'il une idée pour que je puisse à nouveau parcourir mes fichiers / dossiers à restaurer ? A savoir que la sauvegarde n'est pas chiffrée.

Naturellement, j'ai encore l'ancien MBP intact avec tout son contenu mais l'idée me paraissait interessante.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2014)

Hello,

Les sauvegardes TM d'une Capsule sont enfermées dans une image-disque ._sparsebundle_ : il faut monter l'image-disque afin de pouvoir accéder à son contenu (avec un double-clic via le Finder).

Et le Partage de fichiers doit être activé dans le Mac (Préférences Système de Partage).


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Les sauvegardes TM d'une Capsule sont enfermées dans une image-disque ._sparsebundle_



Ce qui est le cas de toutes les sauvegardes TM faites en réseau, d'ailleurs (la TC est un disque réseau).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui est le cas de toutes les sauvegardes TM faites en réseau, d'ailleurs (la TC est un disque réseau).


En réseau airport ou Ethernet, seulement, bien sûr.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En réseau airport ou Ethernet, seulement, bien sûr.



 What else ?


----------



## kro-magnon (2 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour résumer la situation, je suis dans la merde et profond ..:sick::sick:

Mon Mac a eu des gros soucis matériel 3 changement de carte graphique et une carte mère, c'est iMac 27" sous Lyon 10.7.5. Enfin c'est la dessus que je l'ai récupéré.
Je tente de réinstaller ma Time machine mais pas moyen, et maintenant le ponpon je n'arrive même plus à le démarrer sur l'os, je suis obligé de faire un cmd-r pour passer par l'utilitaire de sauvegarde et la fini, il ne prend pas mon Time machine ( elle se lance et plante à environ 3%), la réinstalle de Lyon ne fonctionne pas, et je n'arrive même pas a le faire repartir avec le DVD d'installation.....

J'avais dans l'idée de repartir sur un système et de refaire un profil pour aller ensuite manuellement récupérer mes données sur le disque de Time machine via le Finder... Mais bon du 79 je ne sais plus quoi faire....

Merci pour vos réponses !

Pas : mon Time machine fait 850 go musique photo et vidéos de famille bref si je perds les données c'est un drame.....


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2014)

a) si, après autant de changements matériels, ça ne marche pas, c'est peut-être qu'il y a un vice de fabrication ou une incompétence crasse des intervenants : il n'y a pas de période de garantie ? tu pourrais légitimement t'en plaindre (auprès du réparateur, d'Apple éventuellement si la machine est récente)
b) normalement, une installation + assistant de migration devrait suffire, une fois les problèmes matériels réglés.

PS : pour plus tard (après retour à une situation correcte), fais aussi une petite sauvegarde par clonage : c'est quand même plus simple pour retrouver ses petits.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Mars 2014)

kro-magnon a dit:


> J'avais dans l'idée de repartir sur un système et de refaire un profil pour aller ensuite manuellement récupérer mes données sur le disque de Time machine via le Finder... Mais bon du 79 je ne sais plus quoi faire....


Il y a deux autres voies :

- démarrer sur un système fraîchement installé et tenter de migrer la dernière sauvegarde TM à la première connexion, si la dernière sauvegarde a été faite en 10.7.5 ;

- sinon, paramétrer un Compte, 
puis ou Entrer dans TM et Restaurer les éléments de ton choix, 
ou acheter Back-In-Time ( Back-In-Time (de TED) ) qui est plus souple.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2014)

Petite question relative à TimeMachine et à ses exclusions non paramétrables&#8230;

Ce soir je voulais retrouver un vieux rapport de Kernel Panic.

J'ouvre le dossier /bibliothèque/logs/diagnostics report 
et j'entre dans l'espace intergalactique.

et bien quelle que soit la date à  laquelle je remonte, ce dossier est désespérément vide (même les rapports qui s'y trouvent actuellement n'apparaissent qu'à la date d'aujourd'hui et à aucune date antérieure )


J'ai essayé avec le dossier /bibliothèque/Logs/CrashReporter et je constate la même chose




Je pensais que TimeMachine sauvegardait tout! ce n'est visiblement pas le cas.

Peut-on modifier un fichier de configuration pour le forcer à vraiment tout sauvegarder?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mars 2014)

Non, TM ne sauvegarde pas tout, tant s'en faut : elle ne sauvegarde que ce qui est indispensable et non reconstructible. Elle zappe Versions, index Spotlight, caches, 

Et je ne conseillerais pas de bidouiller le fichier système qui décrète l'exclusion des logs.

Les détails sont là : Time Machine - Frequently Asked Questions 11. What should I exclude, and what should I not exclude?


----------



## kro-magnon (3 Mars 2014)

bompi a dit:


> a) si, après autant de changements matériels, ça ne marche pas, c'est peut-être qu'il y a un vice de fabrication ou une incompétence crasse des intervenants : il n'y a pas de période de garantie ? tu pourrais légitimement t'en plaindre (auprès du réparateur, d'Apple éventuellement si la machine est récente)
> b) normalement, une installation + assistant de migration devrait suffire, une fois les problèmes matériels réglés.
> 
> PS : pour plus tard (après retour à une situation correcte), fais aussi une petite sauvegarde par clonage : c'est quand même plus simple pour retrouver ses petits.



En fait il est tombé en panne 3 mois après la fin de mon apple care, et apple que j'ai contacté m'a débord fait un geste de 30 euros en bon d'achat sur l'apple store. 
 Donc changement de carte graphique, 1 mois après rebelote, rechargement cette fois en garantie, 3 semaines aprés rebelote, et la ils ont pris en charge la carte graphique et la carte mère....

Bref, mon soucis c'est qu'actuellement, dans le menu restore, je ne peux plus rien faire, car, time machine plante au bout de 3.5% du chargement, l'installation de Lion n'est pas possible.

 Ce que je voulais faire c'est resinstaller un lion vierge et aller dans la partition de time machine chercher les fichiers un par un.....mais sans un OS sur la machine je suis un peu paumé.

Merci en tout cas de ta réponse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h26 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il y a deux autres voies :
> 
> - démarrer sur un système fraîchement installé et tenter de migrer la dernière sauvegarde TM à la première connexion, si la dernière sauvegarde a été faite en 10.7.5 ;
> 
> ...



OK mais comme j'ai voulu réinstaller et que time machine à planté je n'ai plus de système il m'a tout effacé, et comme c'est Lion plus de DVD installe.

La question est comment je remet Lion sur le mac....

 merci de ta réponse !


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Non, TM ne sauvegarde pas tout, tant s'en faut : elle ne sauvegarde que ce qui est indispensable et non reconstructible. Elle zappe Versions, index Spotlight, caches, &#8230;
> 
> Et je ne conseillerais pas de bidouiller le fichier système qui décrète l'exclusion des logs.
> 
> Les détails sont là : Time Machine - Frequently Asked Questions 11. What should I exclude, and what should I not exclude?


 

Merci de cette réponse et le lien vers cette page qui répond parfaitement à mes interrogations! 

(peut-être était-ce déjà précisé dans ce fil, mais la Recherche ne m'a pas donné de réponse et j'ai eu la flemme de relire les 115 pages....)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mars 2014)

kro-magnon a dit:


> comme c'est Lion plus de DVD installe.
> 
> La question est comment je remet Lion sur le mac....


Si ton Mac t'a été vendu sous Lion, tu devrais pouvoir le retélécharger avec Internet Recovery : Cmd+Alt+R.
Si tu as acheté Lion sur le MAS, il te faudra le retélécharger à partir d'un autre Mac.
Dans les deux cas, depuis 10.7.2, si ton disque TM est USB ou FW, tu peux redémarrer sur la copie de Recovery qu'y fait TM, avec Alt.


Si ta dernière sauvegarde TM a été faite en 10.8 ou 10.9, tu ne pourras pas la migrer sur un 10.7.5 : tu ne pourras qu'y piocher des éléments.


----------



## kro-magnon (3 Mars 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si ton Mac t'a été vendu sous Lion, tu devrais pouvoir le retélécharger avec Internet Recovery : Cmd+Alt+R.
> Si tu as acheté Lion sur le MAS, il te faudra le retélécharger à partir d'un autre Mac.
> Dans les deux cas, depuis 10.7.2, si ton disque TM est USB ou FW, tu peux redémarrer sur la copie de Recovery qu'y fait TM, avec Alt.
> 
> ...



Je l'ai effectivement acheté avec Lion, et je n'ai fait que les mises à jours, je n'ai jamais changé de systeme (heureusement avec le recul !!)

Donc je vais essayer ta solution sur internet ce soir. Par contre je n'ai pas bien compris pour le redémarrage sous TM, tu veux dire que je peux en démarrant le mac et en appuyant tu ALT, il va me redémarrer sur le disque TM ? 

Parce que si je redémarre sur l'HDD externe TM, ça va tourner mais comment on rebascule le système sur le mac ? 

 Désolé si je pose des questions cons, mais j'ai un peu peur de faire un fausse manip et de tout perdre.....

 merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mars 2014)

Avec Alt, tu vas simplement redémarrer sur la sauvegarde de la partition Recovery qu'a faite TM sur le disque externe : 
tu y retrouveras l'utilitaire de restauration des sauvegardes TM, et un utilitaire de réinstallation de ton Lion d'origine.

L'utilitaire de réinstallation te permettra de réinstaller ton Lion d'origine sur ton Mac. Tout comme Internet Recovery.


----------



## kro-magnon (4 Mars 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Avec Alt, tu vas simplement redémarrer sur la sauvegarde de la partition Recovery qu'a faite TM sur le disque externe :
> tu y retrouveras l'utilitaire de restauration des sauvegardes TM, et un utilitaire de réinstallation de ton Lion d'origine.
> 
> L'utilitaire de réinstallation te permettra de réinstaller ton Lion d'origine sur ton Mac. Tout comme Internet Recovery.



Ah oui mais ça je sais le faire, et je l'ai fait d'ailleurs, mais comme la sauvegarde à planté j'ai voulu réinstaller la partition le Lion d'origine mais il me dit que je ne peux pas...et c'est la que commence mes emmerdes en fait ! 

Maintenant il faut que je trouve une solution pour réinstaller Lion, et pouvoir récupérer mes données "à la main".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mars 2014)

kro-magnon a dit:


> j'ai voulu réinstaller la partition le Lion d'origine mais il me dit que je ne peux pas


Comment t'y es-tu pris ? Et quel a été le message exact d'erreur ?

C'est vraisemblablement bompi qui a raison : ton Mac n'a pas été bien réparé.


----------



## kaos (7 Mars 2014)

J'ai depuis peu installé Lion moutain sur mon macbook pro.

Je viens de lancer la sauvegarde Time Machine et je vois apparaitre un autre lecteur virtuel du nom de "Copies de sauvegarde Time machine" en plus de mon disque Time Machine.

si je l'éjecte time machine narrête pas la copie mais le remonte immédiatement, s'agit t il d'une sorte de tampon avant la copie ? c'est propre a lion moutain ? j'avais pas ça avec Snow leopard.

Merci de méclairer


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mars 2014)

Ce n'est pas un truc normal, même en ML : il y a eu un gag, ou il y a un problème.

As-tu poursuivi les sauvegardes ML à la suite des SL ? Peux-tu encore accéder aux SL ?
As-tu vérifié le disque TM (Utilitaire de Disque) ? ses permissions (Cmd+i) ?


----------



## Jacques L (8 Mars 2014)

J'ai eu un truc de ce genre là quand j'ai utilisé un DDE branché sur airport extrem pour la sauvegarde TM, (quand la sauvegarde est finie l'icône de la copie disparait), comme ça plante un jour sur 2 j'ai repris la méthode branché direct sur le mac et ça ne l'a plus fait.


----------



## kaos (8 Mars 2014)

Jacques L a dit:


> J'ai eu un truc de ce genre là quand j'ai utilisé un DDE branché sur airport extrem pour la sauvegarde TM, (quand la sauvegarde est finie l'icône de la copie disparait), comme ça plante un jour sur 2 j'ai repris la méthode branché direct sur le mac et ça ne l'a plus fait.




C'est exactement ça ! 

J'ai effacé mon Time machine snow leopard apres avoir réalisé un clone sur un autre disque et je ne sais plus pour quelle raison, j'ai mis mon dock HD sur airport extreme pour faire un TM en Wifi ( 2000 ans 
Lorsque je me suis remis en USB direct, ce lecteur apparaissait encore ...

Merci de m'avoir éclairer ....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2014)

À la base : Using Time Machine with an Airport Extreme AirDisk


Ensuite : en airport, TM crée une image-disque .sparsebundle pour y faire ses sauvegardes, 
tandis qu'en USB, TM passe par un dossier
= tu as donc logiquement les deux dans ton disque externe : un dossier et une image-disque. Avec deux noms différents.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ensuite : en airport, TM crée une image-disque .sparsebundle pour y faire ses sauvegardes



Pour faire plus général : "Ensuite : en réseau (airport ou autre), TM crée une image-disque .sparsebundle pour y faire ses sauvegardes". 

Copie d'écran de la racine du disque TM de mon serveur :




À noter que si l'icône des sauvegardes des mac de ma fille apparaissent sous forme de dossiers verrouillés, c'est parce que j'ai fait cette copie d'écran depuis ma session du serveur, si je l'avais faite depuis la sienne, c'est celle de mon MBP qui apparaitrait ainsi, et les siennes auraient une icône d'image disque, ce qu'elles sont bien.


----------



## silvio (29 Mars 2014)

Bonjour
Me suis fait avoir comme un bleu ....
Avec une CG cramée, j'ai reformaté le DD et installé Maverick
Là, comme un gland, j'ai recréé les différents utilisateurs avec la même syntaxe et ensuite (eh oui seulement ensuite), j'ai, via l'assistant de migration, récupéré mes sauvegardes Time Machine
Et là bien sûr, il m'a dit qu'il existait déjà un toto, une tata, et une naine
Je me suis pas démonté et j'ai fait comme il m'a dit : j'ai renommé
Bon tout marche bien, mais dans mon dossier utilisateurs, à la place d'avoir toto, tata et ma naine, j'ai test (je manquais d'inspiration), tata 1 et naine 1
Dans l'usage, c'est pas grave, mais je suis un peu psychorigide 
Donc je voudrais récupérer mes beaux users ... j'avais fait la même boulette, il y a des années (quand je vous dis ..), mais je ne me souviens pas comment j'ai rétabli le truc
Je suppose qu'il faut aller dans le mode terminal, se mettre en root et renommer les répertoires, mais je voulais une confirmation ...

Ah pis aussi pendant que je vous tiens ..
J'avais pas fait de sauvegarde du dossier Application avec Time Machine .. bon pas très grave, mais après la restauration, j'ai perdu la nouvelle application iPhoto fournie par Maverick .. oui c'est un peu bizarre .. et comme j'ai pas non plus l'ancienne ...

Ah pis iMovie et iDvD, c'est passé où ? il faut que je réinstalle iLife ou équivalent ?
Quand j'ai fait la même installation sur mon Mac mini, j'avais la suite bureautique Apple (Page et consorts ...p : c'est cela qui a disparu ?
Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Reformate, réinstalle Mavericks et recommence : ensuite, ou tu migres ta sauvegarde à la première connexion, ou tu crées un nouveau compte et tu y lances Assistant de Migration pour récupérer tes anciens comptes.

iPhoto doit se retrouver dans l'App Store, dans Achats et/ou Mises à jour.


----------



## silvio (29 Mars 2014)

Merci pour les infos

Euh oui effectivement iPhoto est bien dans l'AppStore, mais contre une contribution financière de 13,99 euros, bref payant
Je ne vais pas payer pour un truc qui est livré avec Maverick (enfin je l'ai sur le Mac Mini) et surtout que j'avais avec  SL
Un truc m'échappe là ...

Bon pour ce qui est de reformater et de ré-installer, ça va pas être possible : j'ai passé une petite journée à tout réinstaller nickel chrome donc pas envie de recommencer


----------



## r e m y (29 Mars 2014)

POur retrouver iPhoto, iMovie, GarageBand, voire iDVD et iWeb, il faut réinstaller iLife à partir du DVD puis faire les mises à jour

POur Pages, Numbers et Keynote, c'est iWorks qu'il faut reinstaller à partir du DVD


----------



## johndu13 (5 Avril 2014)

question 

est il possible de sauvegarder avec time machine les infos importante  de certains logiciel 

je m'explique 

par ex je ne sauvegarde pas les fichier locaux car je l'ai ai sur clef usb (video et photo)

mais j'ai besoin de sauvegarder les contacts , les compte mail et les mail ...favoris, trousseau ...


----------



## Jacques L (5 Avril 2014)

Ben oui, c'est même fait pour ça&#8239;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Avril 2014)

TM sauvegarde automatiquement toutes nos données perso : elle n'exclut par défaut que les fichiers reconstructibles (logs, caches, index, ).

Je laisserais TM sauvegarder mes vidéos et photos : j'ai une confiance très limitée dans les clés USB, bien plus fragiles que les disques durs


----------



## belou (6 Avril 2014)

Salut tout le monde. depuis un macbook 10.6.8 je retrouve mes sauvegardes si seulement le finder est ouvert. Si j'ouvre a partir de iphoto par exemple, seule la derniere sauvegarde est visible.
Pareil avec les autres applications.
J'ai cherché sur le forum, mais je n'ai rien trouvé ( ou pas su).
Si quelqu'un à une idée...
Bon week-end.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

C'est la première fois que je vois décrire ce gag.

Si tu veux vraiment essayer de te débarrasser de lui, je ne peux que te proposer des choses à essayer, sans savoir laquelle peut être la bonne :
- mettre à jour ou désinstaller proprement les logiciels tiers qui interfèrent avec TM (TMEditor, TMScheduler, )
- Vérifier le Disque sur la partition TM et sur le disque interne, avec Utilitaire de Disque
- réinitialiser l'indexation Spotlight (et pas seulement réindexer) sur la partition TM et sur le disque interne, en supprimant le fichier invisible .Spotlight-V100 à la racine des deux volumes
- appliquer la Combo 10.6.8, voire réinstaller complètement 10.6.8 en Archiv&Reinstall.

Ou tu conserves ton gag, puisque tu as une solution de dépannage.


----------



## fousfous (21 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai un petit problème au niveau de mes sauvegardes.
J'ai utilisé un autre disque dur pour faire la sauvegarde, donc jusque la ca va. Mais maintenant que je veux sauvegarder avec l'ancien disque dur il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas la sauvegarde alors que le disque est bien branché. Et du coup je ne peux pas sauvegarder sur ce disque dur.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2014)

quels DD listés dans l'interface TM?
Time Machine - Frequently Asked Questions 34. "Rotating" Time Machine backup disks


----------



## fousfous (21 Avril 2014)

Les 2 disques dur de sauvegarde.


----------



## fousfous (25 Avril 2014)

Bon, maintenant sauvegarde impossible, j'en suis qu'à quelques octets par secondes sur le disque dur.


----------



## fousfous (3 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
Toujours impossible de sauvegarder.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mai 2014)

Plusieurs pistes à te suggérer :

- une partition corrompue ou un disque défaillant (-> Utilitaire de Disque)
- une mauvaise connexion (câble, hub, )
- un plist à réinitialiser (-> full reset)
- lire les logs dans la Console.


----------



## fousfous (5 Mai 2014)

Bah le disque fonctionne très bien pour lire ce qu'il y a dessus.
C'est branché en directe sur le Mac.
Et les 2 autres j'ai pas compris.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mai 2014)

Lance Utilitaire de Disque pour _Vérifier le Disque_ sur le disque de sauvegarde et sa partition.

Le full reset est expliqué là : http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=9146962&postcount=12

La Console est un utilitaire inclus dans le Mac et qui enregistre les historiques, dont celui de TM (en cherchant le mot _backupd_).


----------



## fousfous (5 Mai 2014)

OK, problème réglé, le disque était en bonne état mais sans rien faire d'autre il a sauvegardé.
Des fois faut pas chercher à comprendre.


----------



## grd33 (21 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai installé un petit disque SSD (128 Go CRUCIAL)  pour améliorer la performance de mon Imac 27 de 2009. N'ayant pas eu le  courage, ni de le démonter, ni de rapporter ma machine (vu son poids)  pour installer le SSD en lieu et place du lecteur de DVD, je passe par  le port Firewire et une petit boitier qui va bien (je sais c'est pas  optimal pour l'instant).
Possédant une time machine, j'ai essayé de  sauvegarder le contenu de mon SSD ainsi que le contenu de mon disque  interne Sata mais je n'ai pas réussi (pb de capacité). Du coup  j'ai acheté une seconde capsule afin de ne pas perdre mes datas (on ne  sais jamais). 
Je suis obligé de redémarrer mon mac chaque fois que  je veux faire une sauvegarde de mon disque interne (lion) sur la seconde  capsule. Efficace mais pas optimal.
Auriez-vous une idée pour améliorer mon processus de sauvegarde ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,


Si j'ai bien compris, le HD est en 10.7 et le SSD en 10.9, 
et tu ne veux plus redémarrer pour lancer la Time Machine de l'autre OS X.



grd33 a dit:


> Auriez-vous une idée pour améliorer mon processus de sauvegarde ?


La réponse à ta question semble donc être : passer ton HD en 10.9 (mais tu risques d'avoir des soucis de reparamétrage ou d'espace libre avec la Capsule), 
ou acheter un disque externe filaire pour y cloner ton HD.
Bref, rien de miraculeux


----------



## grd33 (21 Mai 2014)

Oui merci pour ta bienvenue et pour ta réponse. Effectivement j'utilise essentiellement le HD pour stocker mes données alors que le SSD me permet de démarrer le système et de stocker mes applis. J'en ai un peu marre de démarrer sur le HD simplement pour que la time face son ouvrage.
Le passage en 10.9 ne me posera pas de soucis mais cela signifie t'il que je pourrais piloter time machine afin de sauvegarder chaque disque sur chaque capsule ?
Le "Bref rien de miraculeux" me laisse à penser que non...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mai 2014)

Si tu as deux 10.9, tu auras le même problème (redémarrer sur le système pour pouvoir le sauvegarder), mais tu pourras sauvegarder chaque disque sur chaque Capsule.

Si tu convertis ton HD en disque de données (en le mettant sous la férule du 10.9 du SSD), tu pourras sauvegarder SSD et HD d'un coup sur la même Capsule.


= je ne vois aucune possibilité de lancer la sauvegarde TM d'un second système à partir d'un premier système : il faut qu'il n'y ait qu'un seul système.


----------



## grd33 (21 Mai 2014)

C'est effectivement ce que je craignais. Je pensais pouvoir piloter la time machine du SSD afin de lui dire quoi sauvegarder et ou. Tant pis. 
Le passage en 10.9 du Hd ne me paraît pas être indispensable car mes sauvegardes fonctionnement bien aujourd'hui sauf que la seconde se fait en manuel (la 10.7).
Une autre hypothèse consisterait à passer les deux disques en fusion drive afin de pouvoir sauvegarder l'ensemble d'un seul coup et en profitant un peu plus de l'effet "flash" (en faisant un peu de ménage afin que tout rentre sur une seule capsule, l'autre capsule pouvant être un clone par exemple).
Je n'ai pas encore exploré ces "Fusions Disks". Je ne sais pas ce que cela donne.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mai 2014)

Si tu supprimes le Lion du HD pour n'y laisser que tes données, le HD deviendra un simple disque externe pour le SSD, 
et le 10.9 du SSD saura sauvegarder le contenu du HD en même temps que celui du SSD = tu n'as pas besoin de Fusion Drive pour y parvenir.

En 10.9, tu peux faire une sauvegarde de tes deux disques sur deux Capsules distinctes (ou, tout au moins, on peut faire une sauvegarde sur DDE et une autres sur Capsule).
NB : la sauvegarde sera identique sur chaque Capsule (= on ne peut changer le contenu de la sauvegarde en fonction de la destination).


----------



## grd33 (21 Mai 2014)

Oui tu as raison je ne suis pas obligé de passer par un Fusion Drive mais il paraît que ça accélère bien la bécane. Je voulais juste tester.
Merci pour tes conseils.


----------



## Axel_Gaillard (28 Mai 2014)

Tout d'abord bonjour à tous; je suis nouveau sur le forum et il s'avère que je rencontre un petit problème, je vous explique:

Ce midi alors que j'ouvre mon mac déjà en veille, et après quelques manipulations il se mets a ramer puis se fige, étant dans l'impossibilité de mettre fin a tout ce qui était en exécution a ce moment là ainsi que dans l'impossibilité d'éteindre mon ordi de façon correcte, je décide alors de forcer larrêt. Après plusieurs redémarrages infructueux(le mac reste sur le démarrage avec la pomme et la petite roue de chargement ) ,il m'affiche enfin une page, celle de l'utilitaire OS X, je souhaite retourner à ma session mais je n'arrive pas a sortir de l'utilitaire...

Pourriez vous m'aider ? 

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## Jacques L (29 Mai 2014)

je pense que tu es arrivé sur le hd recovery, si c'est le cas, tu peux aller dans la barre des menus en haut à gauche et cliquer sur quitter&#8239;


----------



## Axel_Gaillard (29 Mai 2014)

Oui je l'ai fait mais ensuite après avoir quitté, il me demande le disque de démarrage puis je le redémarre et il retombe sur l'utilitaire...


----------



## Jacques L (29 Mai 2014)

Ça dépasse mes compétences, désolé, mais il va falloir qu'un membre plus pointu vienne à la rescousse.&#8239;

pour aider, tu devrais nous dire le modèle du mac, l'année, la mémoire et l'OS installé dessus, ainsi que si tu as installé quelque chose de nouveau dernièrement.&#8239;


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2014)

les extinctions sauvages peuvent etre dommageables

puisque tu es sur recovery HD profites en pour
via son utilitaire disque  reparer verifier permission ET volume

et ensuite au prochain redemarrage tu appuieras CMD ALT
et là tu devrais avoir le choix de disque


----------



## Axel_Gaillard (29 Mai 2014)

Donc voilà:
 MacBook Pro 13" mi-2012
Tourne sous Mavericks 10.9.2
Disque dur SATA 500 Go
Intel Core i5 bicur 2,5 GHz
Intel HD Graphics 4000

Je vous ai tout dit il me semble. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h27 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> les extinctions sauvages peuvent etre dommageables
> 
> puisque tu es sur recovery HD profites en pour
> via son utilitaire disque  reparer verifier permission ET volume
> ...



En fait j'ai vérifié les permissions, le disque et j'ai essayer de le réparer mais la je me heurte à un problème: 3 messages d'erreur :

-un au moment de la vérification des autorisations "Erreur : Aucun paquet d'installation trouvé pour ce disque"

-un au moment de la vérification du volume "Le volume Macintosh HD n'a pas pu être vérifié entièrement. Erreur : Ce disque doit être réparé. Cliquez sur Réparer le disque."

-et un moment de réparer le disque : " Erreur : la réparation du système de fichiers en cours d'utilisation n'est pas prise en charge"


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2014)

Axel_Gaillard a dit:


> En fait j'ai vérifié les permissions, le disque et j'ai essayer de le réparer mais la je me heurte à un problème: 3 messages d'erreur :
> 
> -un au moment de la vérification des autorisations "Erreur : Aucun paquet d'installation trouvé pour ce disque"
> 
> ...


ca sa sent assez corruption de la table de répartition ( du disque dans le mac)
Si tu as un OS externe ( clone ou autre disque) tenter de passer par là

( Il est possible qu'à terme   tu doives  reformater ton disque interne)


----------



## Axel_Gaillard (29 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca sa sent assez corruption de la table de répartition ( du disque dans le mac)
> Si tu as un OS externe ( clone ou autre disque) tenter de passer par là
> 
> ( Il est possible qu'à terme   tu doives  reformater ton disque interne)



Je n'ai pas de clone de mon disque dur ou autre sauvegarde antérieure, alors est il encore possible de récupérer les données de mon disque dur (fichiers, logiciels, musiques, photos et autres) à l'heure actuelle car je ne sais pas si il elles existent encore ou ont étés effacées ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2014)

Axel_Gaillard a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de clone de mon disque dur ou autre sauvegarde antérieure, alors est il encore possible de récupérer les données de mon disque dur (fichiers, logiciels, musiques, photos et autres) à l'heure actuelle car je ne sais pas si il elles existent encore ou ont étés effacées ?



est ce que tu as tenté redemarrage et CMD ALT?
Si demarrable la partition où est l'OS sera listée
si non listée ca confirmerait souci avec " quelque chose"
ceci dit pour l'instant ca n'a aucun rapport avec le sujet du fil ( Time machine)


----------



## Axel_Gaillard (29 Mai 2014)

En effet ayant vu les mots "problème" et "disque dur" dans la phrase du thème je me suis directement dirigé vers lui, je vais me déplacer vers la section concernée quant à la combinaison Alt+Cmd au demarrage rien y fait...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2014)

Axel_Gaillard a dit:


> En effet ayant vu les mots "problème" et "disque dur" dans la phrase du thème je me suis directement dirigé vers lui, je vais me déplacer vers la section concernée quant à la combinaison Alt+Cmd au demarrage rien y fait...


Aie
pas bon signe ca
"quelque chose" a changé qui fait que la partition  avec l'OS n'est plus vue comme bootable
(ca ne veut pas dire que les fichiers dedans ont disparu, ca ne boote pas)

PS la section tu y es  c'est une affaire OSX ou partitionnement , c'est juste pas un problème time machine
donc soit tu cherches un sujet similaire existant  à relancer
il doit y en avoir
soit tu crées un sujet avec titre clair


----------



## Axel_Gaillard (29 Mai 2014)

Ok merci pour léclaircissement pascalformac !   Je me déplace right now


----------



## cramdoulda (25 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai déjà fait plusieurs sauvegardes time machine sur mon disque dur, auxquelles je peux accéder sans problème. 

Par contre, depuis le 15 décembre 2013 time machine ne sauvegarde plus. 

Que ce soit pour une sauvegarde manuelle ou programmée, time machine commence par un rapide calcul des modifications, puis une analyse de plus de 700 000 fichiers qui prend quelques minutes. Ensuite time machine passe en phase de préparation des éléments.  Arrivé vers le 100 000 ème élément, il s'arrête, et me dit que la prochaine sauvegarde est prévue pour dans une heure.

Pourtant:
-le mac est branché sur secteur
-il reste suffisamment d'espace sur le disque dur
-je n'ai pas de motif d'erreur dans les preferences systeme

Un grand merci si quelqu'un a une idée pour résoudre ce soucis!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,


Il est probable qu'un fichier (ou deux, trois) bloque la sauvegarde : on s'en assure en lançant l'utilitaire Console et en y recherchant _backupd_ (un copier-coller des messages sur le forum me permettra de te le dire).

Une fois le fichier exclu des sauvegardes suivantes, il est possible que tu doives repartir de zéro : six mois sans nouvelle sauvegarde réussie risquent d'avoir corrompu ton actuelle partition de sauvegarde.


----------



## nemrod (26 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir,

Il m'arrive quelque chose de ... surprenant.

J'ai eu un problème de partition ce matin, problème que je n'arrivais pas à résoudre donc j'ai appelé AC qui m'a conseiller de supprimer la partition pour en créer une nouvelle et réinstaller le tout via TM. Le tout étant sous OS X 10.9.3.

Pas de souci, pas bien compliqué, mais je viens de me rendre compte qu'il me manque certains fichiers, un dossier "fonds d'écran" et certains de mes albums iTunes. Dans le second cas, je m'en suis aperçu car les pochettes n'étaient plus affichées.

Chose plus surprenante, en allant me balader dans les sauvegardes plus anciennes, je ne trouve pas ces fichiers.

J'avoue être perdu, ce n'est pas la première fois qu'une restauration TM plante, j'en ai eu 2-3 bien sympathiques, mais là :confuses:

Quelqu'un aurait une suggestion à part une nouvelle restauration ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## jeep2nine (27 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
en début de semaine, je me suis rendu compte que les sauvegardes n'avaient pas été faites depuis plusieurs jours. J'ai relancé manuellement une sauvegarde et j'ai eu l'impression que ça fonctionnait, elles se faisaient régulièrement. Hier, je regarde à nouveau où ça en était et je vois que TM n'avait pas bougé depuis la veille... Bizarre.

Comme j'avais un peu de temps et que je pouvais me permettre de repartir à zéro, je reformate le DD de TimeMachine (une partition GUID) et je relance la sauvegarde. Ce matin, tout était ok, sauf qu'à l'heure prévue pour la sauvegarde : rien ne se passe :mouais:

Ma config est la suivante :
Mac Pro 3,2 GHz Quad-Core, OS 10.9.3, un DD de 1To occupé au tiers et un DD de 1To pour Time Machine (reformaté et vérifié hier).

Pas de mises à jour particulières ces derniers jours au niveau Système, par contre, une mise à jour Adobe en CC2014.
Pas d'exception de sauvegarde non plus, je prends tout !!
Et bien sûr, tout fonctionnait parfaitement depuis plusieurs mois, sans aucun souci :rallyes:

Quelqu'un a-t-il une explication ?
Et, désolé si cette explication se trouvent dans les pages précédentes, mais je me suis arrêté après en avoir balayé une quarantaine :rose: 
Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juin 2014)

nemrod a dit:


> il me manque certains fichiers, un dossier "fonds d'écran" et certains de mes albums iTunes.
> 
> Chose plus surprenante, en allant me balader dans les sauvegardes plus anciennes, je ne trouve pas ces fichiers.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une suggestion à part une nouvelle restauration ?


Bonjour,

C'est moi qui suis perdu : tu ne vois pas les fichiers qui auraient dû être sauvegardés, et tu penses à tenter une nouvelle restauration intégrale dans l'espoir de les récupérer quand même. 


Pour des fichiers absents des sauvegardes alors qu'ils n'en ont pas été exclus, tout ce que j'ai à te suggérer est de Vérifier/Réparer le Disque sur la partition de sauvegarde.

Pour éviter les gags avec TM, le mieux est de doubler TM avec un clone&#8230;



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h29 ----------




jeep2nine a dit:


> je me suis rendu compte que les sauvegardes n'avaient pas été faites depuis plusieurs jours.
> 
> Ce matin, tout était ok, sauf qu'à l'heure prévue pour la sauvegarde : rien ne se passe :mouais:


Bonjour,

Je vois deux explications possibles :

- un gag de connexion du disque externe avec le Mac (le câble, la connectique, &#8230

- un bug logiciel : un full reset de TM ou une réinstallation de l'OS X pourraient être la solution.


À moins que tu n'aies mal désinstallé TM Editor (un logiciel qui change l'intervalle des sauvegardes) ?


----------



## nemrod (27 Juin 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est moi qui suis perdu : tu ne vois pas les fichiers qui auraient dû être sauvegardés, et tu penses à tenter une nouvelle restauration intégrale dans l'espoir de les récupérer quand même.



Eh bien avec un TC qui date de quelques années, un sauvegarde par heure, je me suis dit que la solution c'est de rechercher LA sauvegarde qui comporte les fichiers manquant dans les autres ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juin 2014)

nemrod a dit:


> Eh bien avec un TC qui date de quelques années, un sauvegarde par heure, je me suis dit que la solution c'est de rechercher LA sauvegarde qui comporte les fichiers manquant dans les autres ...


S'il n'y a qu'une seule sauvegarde qui contienne tes fichiers, c'est normalement qu'ils n'ont séjourné dans dans ton Mac qu'entre une et trois semaines. 

Pour retrouver un fichier dans une sauvegarde, il y a Spotlight ou Back-In-Time. 
Si la sauvegarde est saine.

Je ne me souviens pas que des fichiers sauvegardés puissent être cachés, mais tu peux aussi essayer d'afficher les fichiers invisibles, au cas où


----------



## nemrod (28 Juin 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> S'il n'y a qu'une seule sauvegarde qui contienne tes fichiers, c'est normalement qu'ils n'ont séjourné dans dans ton Mac qu'entre une et trois semaines.



Je n'ai pas dit qu'il n'y a qu'une sauvegarde. J'en ai trouvé une avec les les photos, à priori toutes, et avec 80 % de ma bibliothèque iTunes, datant de février. Ça c'est via le Finder.

Quand je passe par Time Machine, sur ces deux répertoires, je passe du 19 juin au 17 février


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juin 2014)

nemrod a dit:


> Quand je passe par Time Machine, sur ces deux répertoires, je passe du 19 juin au 17 février


Je suppose que les dates manquantes existent dans le Finder : Back-In-Time pourrait alors être un excellent dépannage.


Qu'aurais-tu pu faire le 18 Février ? Et le 18 Juin ?

C'est curieux que cela fasse pile deux mois de trou. :hein:


----------



## cramdoulda (29 Juin 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour, et bienvenue,
> 
> 
> Il est probable qu'un fichier (ou deux, trois) bloque la sauvegarde : on s'en assure en lançant l'utilitaire Console et en y recherchant _backupd_ (un copier-coller des messages sur le forum me permettra de te le dire).
> ...



Bonsoir,

Je m'excuse pour cette réponse si tardive. Lorsque je lance backupd (/System/Library/CoreServices/backupd.bundle/Contents/Resources/backupd-helper dans le terminal) je n'ai pas de retour. Et time machine continue de m'indiquer dernière sauvegarde 15 dec.

Merci pour votre aide,

Marc


----------



## nemrod (29 Juin 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je suppose que les dates manquantes existent dans le Finder : Back-In-Time pourrait alors être un excellent dépannage.
> 
> 
> Qu'aurais-tu pu faire le 18 Février ? Et le 18 Juin ?
> ...



Oui, les dates existent mais les répertoires sont vides, enfin depuis le Finder. Je vais voir Si BiT est proposé en démo.

Je en comprends pas ce qui c'est passé, j'avais tout le 25 juin et TM n'a rien entre le 19 juin et le 17 février.

Je vais doubler la sauvegarde avec le disque dur de la Freebox / TM. Quoique ... L'idéal serait un clone en plus mais s'il n'est mis à jour ...

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Juin 2014)

cramdoulda a dit:


> Lorsque je lance backupd (/System/Library/CoreServices/backupd.bundle/Contents/Resources/backupd-helper dans le terminal) je n'ai pas de retour. Et time machine continue de m'indiquer dernière sauvegarde 15 dec.


Ne va pas dans le Terminal, mais dans la *Console* (= l'utilitaire du Mac qui collecte les historiques "logs").

Dans la barre d'outils de la Console, il y a une loupe _Chaînes correspondantes_ qui permet de faire une recherche dans _Tous les messages_ de la barre latérale : tu y tapes *backupd*.


----------



## jeep2nine (30 Juin 2014)

FrançoisMacG;
Bonjour a dit:


> un full reset de TM[/URL] ou une réinstallation de l'OS X pourraient être la solution.
> 
> 
> À moins que tu n'aies mal désinstallé TM Editor (un logiciel qui change l'intervalle des sauvegardes) ?



Merci François pour ces explications.
Le disque dur est en interne, donc j'élimine a priori la première éventualité.
Je viens d'essayer le Full reset, solution plus "légère" que la réinstallation de l'OS 
Je vais voir comment se comporte TM dans la journée...
Si ça continue à déconner, ben.... aux grands maux... :casse:

Quant à TM Editor, j'ignorais jusqu'à son existence... !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juin 2014)

nemrod a dit:


> Oui, les dates existent mais les répertoires sont vides, enfin depuis le Finder. Je vais voir Si BiT est proposé en démo.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas ce qui c'est passé, j'avais tout le 25 juin et TM n'a rien entre le 19 juin et le 17 février.


Tu parlais plus haut de restaurations plus anciennes qui s'étaient bien ou mal passées : l'une d'entre elles daterait-elle de Février ?

= après une restauration, on peut avoir les anciens fichiers dans un Volume distinct (il faut alors remonter à l'Ordinateur Cmd+Maj+C dans l'espace intergalactique, pour redescendre ensuite dans l'ancien répertoire).


----------



## tomcat20128 (30 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir ,

j'ai une question sur la time machine .

J'ai un imac de 2008 avec Mac ox 10.6.8 qui est en fin de carrière.

J'ai fais une sauvegarde time machine avant l'achat de mon nouveau imac.

Mon nouveau imac est désormais livré lui sous maverick 10.9

Cependant sur mon mac initial il y'avait trois sessions.

Qu'est ce que cela va donner une fois restauré sur le 10.9 ? 

Les trois sessions seront elles en place comme sur le mac initial ?

Je voudrais revenir à une seule session sur le nouveau pour plus de simplicité.

Quel est la meilleure solution pour récupérer toutes les données et revenir à une unique session ?

Merci par avances pour vos conseils et soluces


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2014)

tomcat20128 a dit:


> Je voudrais revenir à une seule session sur le nouveau pour plus de simplicité.
> 
> Quel est la meilleure solution pour récupérer toutes les données et revenir à une unique session ?
> 
> Merci par avances pour vos conseils et soluces


le point pas clair
que fais tu des fichiers  des sessions 2 et 3?
repris ou pas?

si c'est non tu migres que session 1
si c'est oui tu importes ( dans session 1)  les fichiers


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Juillet 2014)

Pascal, tu as encore oublié ton café ?


tomcat20128 a dit:


> Quel est la meilleure solution pour récupérer toutes les données et revenir à une unique session ?




Pour passer de 10.6 à 10.9 et récupérer dans un seul nouveau compte les données de 3 anciens comptes, je passerais plutôt par un clone : c'est bien plus souple pour transférer de multiples éléments.

Le mieux est de faire une clean install et de tout reparamétrer et réinstaller de zéro,
pour ensuite récupérer ce qu'on veut au goutte à goutte, avec des glisser-déposer.

Le plus rapide, mais pas forcément le plus performant, est de migrer le compte qu'on veut garder (avec Assistant de Migration lancé à partir d'un compte bidon, ou avec Assistant de Réglages au premier boot du nouveau système),
puis de récupérer les données des autres comptes via le Finder.
Mais la migration intégrale du compte risque d'occasionner des couacs : le passage de 10.6 à 10.9 en est friand.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> puis de récupérer les données des autres comptes via le Finder.


Mais tu ne vois pas le contenu des autres comptes depuis le Finder


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pascal, tu as encore oublié ton café ?


pas du tout mais le phrasé ( toutes données)  est très ambigu

fusionner des sessions par definition implique des choix pour certaines données
reprendre TOUTES les données n'est PAS possible
c'est du bon sens simple à comprendre pourtant

exemples imediatement éclairant
faudra choisir quel compte est principal
et ensuite quel fond d'écran des 3 ca ne peut pas etre les 3 , quels réglage de navigateur ( ca ne peut pas etre les 3)  etc etc etc

et ca ce sera en bonus des couacs courants avec migration rappelés par François ( en general coté Mail , calendrier, le reste c'est plutot  correct)

il faudrait peut etre proceder autrement
création de compte et création à neuf de réglages , importation de données picorées via options d'import au sein de chaque appli depuis les 3 sources


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais tu ne vois pas le contenu des autres comptes depuis le Finder&#8230;


Je me suis mal exprimé :

"Puis de récupérer *dans le clone de ton ancien Mac* les données des autres comptes via le Finder *du compte migré dans le nouveau Mac (sur lequel tu auras branché le clone de l'ancien)*." 

(= les dossiers des autres utilisateurs n'affichent pas de sens interdit s'ils siègent sur le clone d'un ancien système ou d'un autre Mac)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> (= les dossiers des autres utilisateurs n'affichent pas de sens interdit s'ils siègent sur le clone d'un ancien système ou d'un autre Mac)


+1

c'est ce qui est le plus souple et le plus facile pour soit glisser déposer soit importer ( au sens réel : import via appli concernée)depuis plusieurs sources


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2014)

Comme je disais à FrançoisMacG en privé, j'ai un doute quant au 





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> (= les dossiers des autres utilisateurs n'affichent pas de sens interdit s'ils siègent sur le clone d'un ancien système



Je viens de faire un test sur mon MP passé sous ML : je ne peux pas accéder aux autres users sur le clone resté sous Snow Leopard.

Par contre, oui, on accède à tous les users si le clone vient d'un autre Mac (à la fois c'est très pratique quand on veut migrer, mais point de vue sécurité c'est ).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je viens de faire un test sur mon MP passé sous ML : je ne peux pas accéder aux autres users sur le clone resté sous Snow Leopard.


Mon test m'a donné un autre résultat : mon Mavericks accède aux autres users de mon clone ML (mise à niveau sans reformatage) comme du clone SL de mon autre Mac. 


En tout cas, comme tu le sais, on peut facilement passer outre aux sens interdits dans un clone (compte Partagé, autorisations des Informations, Root).

Et TM a aussi des limitations dans l'accès aux éléments des autres utilisateurs. Ce qui peut alors amener à l'excellent utilitaire Back-In-Time, moins coûteux qu'un nouveau disque externe dédié à un clonage.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mon test m'a donné un autre résultat : mon Mavericks accède aux autres users de mon clone ML (mise à niveau sans reformatage) comme du clone SL de mon autre Mac.


Par acquis de conscience, je viens de fair eà nouveau le test sur un autre MacPro = même résultat;
Je suis sous ML, je vois les _users_ d'un clone resté sous SL, mais je ne peux voir le contenu des dossiers (sens interdit).





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En tout cas, comme tu le sais, on peut facilement passer outre aux sens interdits dans un clone (compte Partagé, autorisations des Informations, Root).
> 
> Et TM a aussi des limitations dans l'accès aux éléments des autres utilisateurs. Ce qui peut alors amener à l'excellent utilitaire Back-In-Time, moins coûteux qu'un nouveau disque externe dédié à un clonage.


Merci pour les rappels, toujours bienvenus


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Par acquis de conscience, je viens de fair eà nouveau le test sur un autre MacPro = même résultat;
> Je suis sous ML, je vois les _users_ d'un clone resté sous SL, mais je ne peux voir le contenu des dossiers (sens interdit).


J'ai refait le test, moi aussi. 
Et mon observation s'est confirmée : je peux accéder aux autres utilisateurs dans l'ancien système.

La différence entre le clone de mon système actuel et ceux de mon ancien système et mon autre Mac est que la case _Ignorer les autorisations de ce volume_ est décochée dans les Informations du clone de mon système actuel.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J la case _Ignorer les autorisations de ce volume_ est décochée dans les Informations du clone de mon système actuel.
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi.


je viens de regarder sur un clone d'un autre mac 
idem
je me demande si ce ne serait pas le réglage CCC
( par defaut ou optionnel je sais plus)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Juillet 2014)

Tout ce que j'ai trouvé, c'est que depuis la 3.1.3 de 2008, CCC choisit de ne pas ignorer les permissions du volume sur le clone dès que la source ne les ignore pas.
Ce qui va à l'encontre de ton idée d'option, mais ne nous avance pas


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2014)

J'utilise SuperDuper
Comme _Option avancée_, j'ai coché : pendant la copie : copier les ACLs du disque source


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Juillet 2014)

tomcat20128 va s'arracher les cheveux !


----------



## tomcat20128 (1 Juillet 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> tomcat20128 va s'arracher les cheveux !



Effectivement je ne m'attendais pas à recevoir autant de réponse 

En tout cas merci braucoup pour tous ces conseils ça va bien m'aider 

je vous tiendrai au courant 

effectivement pour éclaircir je souhaite garder les données de toutes les sessions mais en les ayant sur une seule


----------



## cgava (2 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour

La sauvegarde initiale de time machine prend 130 Go, que j'arrive à peine à réduire à 36Go en ignorant les répertoires suivants :

/Applications
/Library
/bin
/usr
/Users
/opt
/sbin
/System

Quelqu'un saurait d'ou viennent ces 36 Go ?
Quel est le schéma de partitionnement d'un Mac OS 10.9.3 ?

merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2014)

Note qu'en excluant _/Users_ tu ne sauvegardes aucun des comptes utilisateurs. Ce qui réduit assez fortement l'intérêt (éventuel) de Time Machine.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Juillet 2014)

tomcat20128 a dit:


> Effectivement je ne m'attendais pas à recevoir autant de réponse


Alors, lance-toi comme tu le sens, et tu verras bien !


----------



## tomcat20128 (2 Juillet 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Alors, lance-toi comme tu le sens, et tu verras bien !


 

Encore un grand merci pour vos retour .

Alors finalement j'ai réinjecté la sauvegarde time machine au démarrage en excluant une session que je voulais exclure sans resto de données.

J'ai ensuite récupéré les données de la session à supprimer et tout remis dans la seule session à conserver.

Tout fonctionne bien ma bibliothèque itunes ... iphoto .....

Merci à la communauté pour ce coup de main.


----------



## cgava (2 Juillet 2014)

@bompi

Effectivement, exclure /Users diminue fortement l'intérêt du bouzin. Mais en excluant tout, je me serais attendu à une taille de sauvegarde proche de 0.. Or 36 Go, faut compter des peta pour trouver ça proche de 0


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2014)

Autant je ne trouverais pas anormal que quelques GB soient occupés (c'est le principe de tout système de stockage, base de données ou fichiers : il y a toujours un peu de gras autour du principal), autant cela semble effectivement excessif d'avoir 36 GB de pris.
Ce que tu peux toujours faire est ouvrir Time Machine et te balader un peu dedans pour voir ce qui a été enregistré.

Quant au schéma de partitionnement : il te suffit d'ouvrir l'Utilitaire de Disque pour en avoir une idée.
Mais, mieux encore, utiliser la commande suivante dans le Terminal :
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
te donnera le véritable partitionnement de chacun des disques.


----------



## jeep2nine (3 Juillet 2014)

jeep2nine a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer le Full reset, solution plus "légère" que la réinstallation de l'OS
> Je vais voir comment se comporte TM dans la journée...
> Si ça continue à déconner, ben.... aux grands maux... :casse:



Juste un petit mot en passant...
J'ai testé le Full reset de TM, en virant le fichier de préférences, et... ça marche !! 
Les sauvegardes se font toutes les heures. Je croise les doigts pour que ça continue, mais pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas ?:mouais:
Merci François


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2014)

jeep2nine a dit:


> Juste un petit mot en passant...
> J'ai testé le Full reset de TM, en virant le fichier de préférences, et... ça marche !!
> Les sauvegardes se font toutes les heures. Je croise les doigts pour que ça continue, mais *pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas ?*:mouais:
> Merci François


Parce qu'il y a des bugs ?


----------



## nemrod (3 Juillet 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu parlais plus haut de restaurations plus anciennes qui s'étaient bien ou mal passées : l'une d'entre elles daterait-elle de Février ?
> 
> = après une restauration, on peut avoir les anciens fichiers dans un Volume distinct (il faut alors remonter à l'Ordinateur Cmd+Maj+C dans l'espace intergalactique, pour redescendre ensuite dans l'ancien répertoire).



Non, les restaurations n'ont rien changés car j'ai utilisé des sauvegardes récentes, alors que mes photos, à priori complète, et mes albums, partiels, trouvés datent de beaucoup plus longtemps.

Je pense que c'est mort, je vais ripper à nouveau les albums, pour le reste j'ai ajouté dans TM le disque de la Freebox.

Je ne connaissais, merci


----------



## nemrod (4 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Parce qu'il y a des bugs ?



Possible


----------



## cgava (6 Juillet 2014)

@bompi

merci pour ta réponse, je creuser ces pistes


----------



## fousfous (9 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir comment récupérer un fichier dans TM, parce que quand je fais un C/C j'ai le droit à un message d'erreur comme quoi le fichier a été effacé. Quand je clique sur restaurer j'ai le droit à une petite animation mais ça n'arrive pas sur mon système actuel.
Et je ne peux juste pas voir le fichier aussi.
C'est normal tout ça?


----------



## RobinL (16 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

En effectuant un couper/coller foireux hier sur mon MBA, j'ai supprimé une partie des fichiers qui ne se retrouvent ni à l'emplacement de départ ni à celui d'arrivée. 

Par conséquent, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible, en utilisant une précédente sauvegarde Time Machine, de récupérer ce dossier sans pour autant restaurer totalement mon MBA à la date de la sauvegarde?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2014)

oui rien de plus simple

se rappeler vaguement de l'endroit et son nom
aller dans time machine
reculer jusqu'à ce que tu le voies
( et ca sera  une sauvegarde d'il y a une heure , deux heures ou quelques jours)
tu le selectionnes et tu cliques restaurer

note  si dd externe pas branché
la version d'avant est dans les sauvegardes TM SUR ton mac
et parfaitement recuperable aussi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> oui rien de plus simple
> 
> se rappeler vaguement de l'endroit et son nom
> aller dans time machine
> ...



C'est effectivement la bonne façon de procéder.

Il ne faut pas aller farfouiller dans la sauvegarde directement sur le disque dur (par le Finder). Sinon voilà ce qui arrive.


----------



## RobinL (16 Juillet 2014)

Merci beaucoup !

Les experts de ce forum sont un des avantages concurrentiels d'Apple.


----------



## jyconnaisrien (16 Juillet 2014)

Je me greffe sur la discussion pour exposer mon problème concernant Time Machine.
J'ai pris conscience que bien que TM  procède à la sauvegarde toutes les heures et que le fichier est visible depuis le finder, quand j'entre dans TM, je ne peux pas accéder aux sauvegardes affichées dans le calendrier dans la colonne de droite. Il semble que seule la dernière sauvegarde soit valide sans qu'on puisse choisir son heure de restauration.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée comment résoudre ce problème ?

J'ai fait plusieurs tentatives de réinitialisation du disque de sauvegarde suivies de choix plus commencer la sauvegarde mais rien n'y fait....


----------



## jyconnaisrien (17 Juillet 2014)

Je viens de faire un essai en branchant ma sauvegarde sur le portable. J'ai lancé Time machine sur le MBP et ça fonctionne parfaitement.

J'en conclus qu'il y a un problème sur l'iMac, mais où ? 
Ce n'est donc pas sur le DDE, alors c'est dans le système de l'iMac ?
Time machine corrompu ?

N'y a-t-il personne pour me donner un avis ou un conseil ?

:hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2014)

RobinL a dit:


> Merci beaucoup !
> 
> Les experts de ce forum sont un des avantages concurrentiels d'Apple.



L'aide des logiciels, c'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## Gobiton (19 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, je ne suis pas un grand spécialiste, mais depuis deux jours je cherche la solution :
J'ai fait une TM qui est venue se loger sur mon disque principal, faisant passer mon espace libre de 299 Go à à 29 Go (DD de 500 Go, Macbook pro 2012).....ET depuis je tourne en rond.....ou se trouve se maudit fichier de sauvegarde que je puisse retrouver de l'espace disque......
Merci pour vos contributions


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2014)

Gobiton a dit:


> Bonjour, je ne suis pas un grand spécialiste, mais depuis deux jours je cherche la solution :
> J'ai fait une TM qui est venue se loger sur mon disque principal, faisant passer mon espace libre de 299 Go à à 29 Go (DD de 500 Go, Macbook pro 2012).....ET depuis je tourne en rond.....ou se trouve se maudit fichier de sauvegarde que je puisse retrouver de l'espace disque......
> Merci pour vos contributions



etant donné que les infos données sont flioues
sans parler des infos du picto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





qui indique PC windows...

et ce qui est DEJA expliqué y compris dans ce fil ( recherche interne au fil en haut à droite)
ou d'autres ( recherche generale  tout en haut )

le plus " devinable" sans aucune certitude
tu as sans doute  un mac portable ,  avec une copie interne TM  parce que tu n'as PAS branché le disque EXTERNE


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (19 Juillet 2014)

La sauvegarde est chiffrée ou non ?

Sinon à tout hasard, à la racine de ton disque principale.


----------



## Gobiton (20 Juillet 2014)

Désolé pour les infos floues, c'est maj. Oui la sauvegarde est chiffrée, et je ne trouve aucun répertoire backup sur mon DD macintosh.....Si je lance une nouvelle TM, il me dit que la sauvegarde fera environ 500 Go, soit le double de mes données réelles. Je pense faire un commande R, et sauver au préalable mes données de travail (à l'ancienne, sur des clefs USB). Je n'arrive pas à savoir si il m'est possible de restaurer des données partielles ou la totalité de la sauvegarde TM, lors de la restauration (après réinstal Maverick) ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2014)

quel reglage TM?

et dernier branchement du disque externe ( qui accueille les sauvegardes)

ps utilisation de filevault ( si c'est bien filevault utilisée) est assez risquée et pas vraiment conseillée ( voire déconseillée sauf si vraiment indispensable)


----------



## Gobiton (20 Juillet 2014)

Réglage TM par défaut, sans exclusions.....mais lors de la dernière sauvegarde où ce fichier de 300 Go s'est créer sur mon DD interne, il y avait mon DD externe pour la TM banché, et je n'ai pas activé le Filevault....Ce peut-il que je n'ai pas choisi le bon disque en faisant ma dernière TM ? et dans ce cas pourquoi je ne peux retrouver ce backup et le supprimer avec l'utilitaire TM ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2014)

Gobiton a dit:


> Réglage TM par défaut


pas tout à fait 
puisque et Laurent S from Nancy  semble avoir soulevé un lievre tu as opté pour chiffrement de sauvegarde
(qui n'est pas le réglage par défaut)

une des hypotheses pourrait etre par là 
un couac,  du coup TM ne peut pas utiliser le disque externe et garde sur dd interne
ca
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4878


----------



## Gobiton (20 Juillet 2014)

Ok dans ce cas, suis condamné a passer par la réinstal de mon OS avec la command R, ou ai-je un moyen de récupérer ces fameux 300 Go qui me ont défaut ? Car si je lance une nouvelle TM, bien sur l'utilitaire voit un DD interne de 490 Go.....Et mon DD externe ne fait que 500 Go......je sais je tourne un peu en rond. Ai-je un autre moyen de me sortir de ce guêpier ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2014)

http://pondini.org/TM/30.html


----------



## Gobiton (20 Juillet 2014)

Je ne suis pas maître de la langue de Shakespeare, mais si je comprend ma solution est du coté du terminal....
Après avoir fait un tour avec la TM sur DD, elle ne voit même plus acune sauvegarde mais le disque est toujours plein.......J'ai déjà supprimer les sauvegardes incrémentielles, mais maintenant je vais tout "rincé" et tente de repartir avec une machine "propre".......Une dernière question : je n'ai pas saisi la nuance entre le clone et la TM, peux-tu m'éclairer stp ? si j'abuse tu peux aussi me le dire....lol. Dans toous les cas merci pour toutes ces infos....


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2014)

clone et TM sont  differents
Concretement la difference principale est que sur un clone bien fait on peut démarrer dessus
et l'utiliser comme substitut du dd interne complet; temporairement ou comme nouveau disque principal
( clone bootable)

alors que TM c'est pour des restaurations faciles de fichiers
(TM, a les fichiers OS mais OS non bootable)

et beaucoup de macusers font les deux ( sur deux dd physiques differents)


----------



## Gobiton (20 Juillet 2014)

Merci, il me reste un DD externe que je vais utiliser pour faire un clone avant de tous remettre à zéro.....Quelques heures d'occupations, mais je crois que si je veux repartir sur de bonnes bases, je n'ai pas beaucoup le choix. Merci pour toutes ces contributions, en espérant quelles puissent servir à d'autre. Pour les expert, j'ai bien compris la puissance de tmutil (fonction dans le terminal), mais il faut que je creuse.....Bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2014)

Gobiton a dit:


> Merci, il me reste un DD externe que je vais utiliser pour faire un clone avant de tous remettre à zéro.....Quelques heures d'occupations, mais je crois que si je veux repartir sur de bonnes bases, je n'ai pas beaucoup le choix. Merci pour toutes ces contributions, en espérant quelles puissent servir à d'autre. Pour les expert, j'ai bien compris la puissance de tmutil (fonction dans le terminal), mais il faut que je creuse.....Bonne journée


attention
certains cloners clonent QUE le dd interne( comme superduper! version gratuite)  , d'autres ddinterne ET partition masquée ( recovery HD) comme carbon copy cloner payant( ou en essai gratuit)
tout ca est expliqué partout et faudra assez vite apprendre à se servir des outils de recherche


----------



## Average Joe (20 Juillet 2014)

Gobiton a dit:


> Je ne suis pas maître de la langue de Shakespeare, mais si je comprend ma solution est du coté du terminal....
> Après avoir fait un tour avec la TM sur DD, elle ne voit même plus acune sauvegarde mais le disque est toujours plein.......J'ai déjà supprimer les sauvegardes incrémentielles, mais maintenant je vais tout "rincé" et tente de repartir avec une machine "propre".......Une dernière question : je n'ai pas saisi la nuance entre le clone et la TM, peux-tu m'éclairer stp ? si j'abuse tu peux aussi me le dire....lol. Dans toous les cas merci pour toutes ces infos....


Comme l'indique l'article de Pondini, il y a moyen de savoir si des "local snaphots" (sauvegarde sur le disque interne) existent : dans l'espace de Time machine, elles apparaissent en blanc au lieu de violet.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (21 Juillet 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas tout à fait
> puisque et Laurent S from Nancy  semble avoir soulevé un lievre tu as opté pour chiffrement de sauvegarde
> (qui n'est pas le réglage par défaut)



Je ne suis pas un spécialiste, mais une sauvegarde "Time Machine" non cryptée (par défaut donc) n'est qu'un simple dossier "copié-collé" de l'intégralité de notre mac.

D'ou ma suggestion plus haut. Si la sauvegarde n'avait pas été cryptée, son dossier "backup" serait certainement apparu à la racine de son disque dur principal et il aurait eu juste à le supprimer.


----------



## prisca22 (30 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai perdu (comment = mystère et boules de gomme) tout le contenu de mon DD de chez Free. J'ai essayé de le récupérer via Time Machine, mais la freebox en question est en grisé. Y a-t-il un moyen de le faire ? Je serais vraiment malheureuse de perdre autant de films etc... 

Merci d'avance de votre aide .


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

TM ne sauvegarde habituellement que les partitions en Mac OS étendu,
et une Freebox est en format PC (d'où l'aspect grisé dans TM)

= ça m'étonnerait que TM en ait sauvegardé le contenu.


----------



## prisca22 (30 Juillet 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> TM ne sauvegarde habituellement que les partitions en Mac OS étendu,
> et une Freebox est en format PC (d'où l'aspect grisé dans TM)
> ...



Merci, François, pour ta réponse. Donc, à ton avis, c'est fichu ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------




prisca22 a dit:


> Merci, François, pour ta réponse. Donc, à ton avis, c'est fichu ?


 La Freebox est au format SMB (NTFS)...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juillet 2014)

Depuis 10.6, TM peut sauvegarder des partitions NTFS si l'on a installé Paragon NTFS.


Alors, tu peux regarder quelles partitions sont exclues dans les Préférences Système de TM,

ou naviguer dans l'espace intergalactique de TM pour y chercher une sauvegarde de ta Freebox (en remontant à l'Ordinateur avec Cmd+Maj+C).


----------



## prisca22 (30 Juillet 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Depuis 10.6, TM peut sauvegarder des partitions NTFS si l'on a installé Paragon NTFS.
> 
> 
> Alors, tu peux regarder quelles partitions sont exclues dans les Préférences Système de TM,
> ...



J'ai bien vérifié que la Freebox n'était pas exclue de la sauvegarde. Est-ce ça que tu veux dire ? La Freebox est bien affichée dans TM mais en grisé. Est-ce que je n'ai pas compris qqchose ?

Je n'ai pas Paragon.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Juillet 2014)

Si la Freebox est affichée en grisé dans (les Préférences Système de) TM et que tu n'as pas Paragon NTFS, je crois que tu peux dire adieu à tes films.

(être affiché en grisé veut dire qu'on ne peut être sélectionné)


----------



## hollowdeadoss (5 Août 2014)

Bonjour, 

Est-il possible d'avoir sur un même disque dur externe branché sur l'Imac les 2 choses suivantes: 

- une sauvegarde TimeMachine
- Un clone avec CC Cloner 

Tout cela en ne "sauvegardant" que certains dossiers de l'iMac (en gros pas tout ce qui est musique, vidéo, etc. qui est sauvegardé ailleurs) ?  

Je sais que c'est pas optimal d'avoir la sauvegarder sur la même machine physique (ici le DDE) mais pour l'instant je n'ai que ça et je n'ai pas prévu d'acheter un DDE d'une grande capacité.

En vous remerciant pour toute aide  

Hollow


----------



## pascalformac (5 Août 2014)

ben tu te réponds toi même !
bien sur c'est possible mais pas  malin
et tu  peux parfaitement avoir un petit disque externe pas cher pour un clone  ou avec une partition avec  OS bootable si c'est ca qui te préoccupe


----------



## hollowdeadoss (5 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben tu te réponds toi même !
> bien sur c'est possible mais pas  malin
> et tu  peux parfaitement avoir un petit disque externe pas cher pour un clone  ou avec une partition avec  OS bootable si c'est ca qui te préoccupe



Merci pour la réponse. 

En fait je souhaite faire un clone de mon iMac tous les lundis. Comme ça si il se passe quoi que ce soit hop j'aurai grand max une semaine de retard sur ce qu'était mon environnement. 

En plus j'aimerai utiliser TimeMachine, qui j'ai cru comprendre était complémentaire, en faisant un "backup" de certains dossiers importants (boulot surtout) pour lesquels je pourrai retrouver un document à une date antérieur. 
Je sais même pas si c'est possible. 

Bon je me rends compte que ça va être serré niveau place sur le DDE dans peu de temps et donc forcément à un moment donné je pourrai investir dans un autre DDE pour quelque chose de plus malin. Mais là j'essaye de faire avec ce que j'ai sous la main  

Merci  

Hollow


----------



## pascalformac (5 Août 2014)

il va vraiment falloir que tu potasses  ( tout ca a déjà été expliqué dans quantité de fils et sites)

* TM sauvegarde toutes les HEURES , c'est  TM qui est pratique pour VITE corriger une bourde

un clone lui sert surtout en cas de gros couac avec l'OS ( il en a un operationnel immediatement)

et en passant on peut aussi faire des clones incrémentés  tous les jours ou 10 fois par jour si programmé pour
evidement plus les clones incrementés sont rapprochés plus la mise à jour est rapide ( de quelques secondes à quelques minutes)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Août 2014)

Pour ne sauvegarder de façon incrémentale que quelques dossiers, j'utiliserais iBackup plutôt que TM.

Pour sauvegarder, je sauvegarderais tout en deux exemplaires : clone complet + TM complète.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (6 Août 2014)

Par défaut TM sauvegarde l'intégralité de ton mac. Il est bien entendu possible d'exclure des dossiers, mais si ça concerne 75 % du mac bonjour la galère :rateau:


----------



## bompi (6 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben tu te réponds toi même !
> bien sur c'est possible mais pas  malin
> et tu  peux parfaitement avoir un petit disque externe pas cher pour un clone  ou avec une partition avec  OS bootable si c'est ca qui te préoccupe


Hé hé... 

Disons que, en faisant ça, il faut considérer que l'on n'a qu'une seule sauvegarde, dans le sens "j'ai mes données disponibles ailleurs que sur mon système habituel". C'est un peu comme avoir son argent sur plusieurs comptes, mais dans la même banque, quoi. 

Une fois ce constat établi, avoir les deux sur le même peut se révéler pratique.
Personnellement, pour mon système principal j'ai un clone isolé et un disque comprenant une sauvegarde Time Machine et un autre clone.


----------



## littlepeter (14 Août 2014)

Bonjour j'avoue je n'ai pas lu tout le forum (102 pages tout de même) mais je voudrais comprendre: Je viens d'acheter un dd externe de 2TO pour sauvegarder tout mon dd dessus je l'ai branché à 19h et il est encore en train de le charger je trouve cela anormalement long qu'en pensez-vous ? j'ai 4 go de ram est ce ça ? Merci pour toutes vos réponses.


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2014)

Cela dépend du volume de données (donc le nombre de GB à transférer), du nombre de fichiers (plus de fichiers implique plus de temps de traitement et de transfert), de la connectique (si le disque est directement attaché ça va plus vite qu'en réseau ; évidemment le Thunderbolt est plus rapide que l'USB 2 ; l'Ethernet 1 GB est plus rapide que le Ouifi etc.)
Donc difficile de répondre...


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (15 Août 2014)

A titre d'exemple personnel, quand j'ai relancé Time Machine à zéro suite à un renouvellement de disque dur externe, il m'a fallu pratiquement 8h pour sauvegarder 1to de données  en USB 2.0...

Heureusement, les sauvegardes incrémentales sont bien plus rapides


----------



## Lisodia (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je vais prochainement changer mon iMac pour une version plus récente.
J'aimerais que celui-ci soit le plus "propre" possible.

Question : si j'avais des fichiers défectueux sur mon ancien ordi, est-ce que si j'utilise Time Machine ces fichiers réapparaitront ?
Sur windows, quand on fait une sauvegarde, le logiciel créé une image de l'ordinateur. Du coup, s'il y avait des problèmes avant, les problèmes réapparaissent après.

Que me conseillez-vous, une sauvegarde Time Machine ou bien copier coller toutes mes données "à la main" sur un disque dur externe ?

Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2014)

que ce soit via  time machine , copiage à la main  d'un fichier ou dossier ou clonage etc
si un fichier est defectueux le reprendre tel quel ne changera rien à....  son défaut
--
le point important est que TU choissises   la stratégie qui TE convient  pour  le 2 e mac en connaissance de cause


c'est laaaaargement traité et le choix est personnel

les deux poles etant
migration ( time machine ou clone)
ou pas migration
chaque stratégie a ses atouts et inconvenients

dans un cas on reprend tout ou partie tel quel

dans l'autre on recrée tout soi même ( comptes reglages install d'applis ajoutées  puis on importe)


----------



## PDD (20 Octobre 2014)

Des contacts sont "arrivés" curieusement dans l'application Contact du Dock de mon 13" sous Mav et j'essaye de restaurer avec TM. J'ouvre Contact de ce jour, j'entre dans TM, je choisi une date et j'active "restaurer". Rien ne change et je conserve le fichier contacts que je veux remplacer. Est ce normal, merci de m'expliquer.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Des contacts sont "arrivés" curieusement dans l'application Contact du Dock de mon 13" sous Mav et j'essaye de restaurer avec TM. J'ouvre Contact de ce jour, j'entre dans TM, je choisi une date et j'active "restaurer". Rien ne change et je conserve le fichier contacts que je veux remplacer. Est ce normal, merci de m'expliquer.


je comprends pas
qu'est ce que tu cherches à remplacer?
( y a plein de fichiers liés à Contacs.app, aussi bien les reglages que les fiches de contacts, sans oublier les impacts d'appareils ou nuages externes)

et où tu cliques?


----------



## PDD (20 Octobre 2014)

je veux remplacer tout ce qui se apparait actuellement à l'ouverture du "contacts" qui est dans mon dock par le contenu du mois passé que j'ai avec TM.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2014)

et c'est quoi que tu  pointes avant de cliquer restaurer? 
( ou d'entrer dans TM)


----------



## PDD (20 Octobre 2014)

J'ouvre le "Contacts" du dock sur mon bureau puis j'entre dans TM à la date désirée et j'active restaurer.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Octobre 2014)

PDD a dit:


> je veux remplacer tout ce qui se apparait actuellement à l'ouverture du "contacts" qui est dans mon dock par le contenu du mois passé que j'ai avec TM.


Tu quittes Contacts,
tu vas dans la Bibliothèque de ta maison (celle qui est cachée par défaut),
tu descends dans _Application Support_  pour y voir le dossier _AddressBook_,
tu entres dans TM et tu remontes au mois dernier,
et tu restaures le dossier _AddressBook_ (ou, au moins, son fichier _AddressBook-v22.abcddb_).


Lancer Contacts avant d'entrer dans TM ne permet de restaurer que des contacts isolés : pas les groupes, ni la totalité des contacts.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu quittes Contacts,
> tu vas dans la Bibliothèque de ta maison (celle qui est cachée par défaut),
> tu descends dans _Application Support_  pour y voir le dossier _AddressBook_,
> tu entres dans TM et tu remontes au mois dernier,
> ...


+1
les deux approches ont des objectifs differents


----------



## PDD (20 Octobre 2014)

Ok merci à vous deux je le fais dès que l'ordi est chez moi...


----------



## jujuv71 (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai lancé une récupération par Time Machine pour mon iMac, et celui-ci m'indique qu'il reste 440h !!!!!!!

C'est normal ??


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2014)

jujuv71 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai lancé une récupération par Time Machine pour mon iMac, et celui-ci m'indique qu'il reste 440h !!!!!!!
> 
> C'est normal ??


te bile pas le calcul d'heures est assez fantaisiste 
(et va sans doute changer)


----------



## jujuv71 (21 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> te bile pas le calcul d'heures est assez fantaisiste
> (et va sans doute changer)



Oui, tu as raison  je viens d'en relancer une après avoir fais une restauration sous OS X 10.10 je suis passé de 60h à 22h

Bon, ma Time Capsule est directement connecté en Ethernet, sans passer par la box internet, ni les prises PLC


----------



## jaluc (5 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous,

J'ai essayé ce matin Yosemite mais ayant quelques soucis avec certains logiciels j'ai voulu réstaurer mon macbook pro avec une sauvegarde time machine faite sous mavericks quelques jours avant.

Très rapidement, un message d'erreur est apparu et la restauration n'a pas eu lieu.
Mon DD semble avoir été effacé, et je ne peux plus allumer mon ordi. Je suis forcément bloqué dans le menu cmd + R.

Si je veux refaire une restauration, mon DD n'apparait même plus..

Qu'est-ce qui se passe??

Merci bcp de votre aide!
Bonne journée
Luc


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Novembre 2014)

Salut,

Tu n'as pas noté le message d'erreur ?

Depuis Recovery, tu peux lancer Utilitaire de Disque pour _Vérifier le Disque_ sur ta sauvegarde TM (c'est looong à faire) puis pour _Effacer_ ta partition Macintosh HD.


----------



## jaluc (5 Novembre 2014)

Salut, 

merci bcp de ta réponse.

La vérification tu disque de ma sauvegarde m'indique qu'il semble être en bon état, et la vérification a été très rapide.
et depuis l'utilitaire de disque je ne peux rien faire sur Macintosh HD, il n'y a pas de partition visible...
Ce doit certianement être pour cela que je ne le trouve pas dans les destination lorsque je souhaite restaurer une sauvergarde TM.
Et évidement je ne peux pas créer de partition...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Novembre 2014)

La vérification du disque de sauvegarde très (trop ?) rapide m'inquiète 
= je restaurerais ma sauvegarde Mavericks sur un disque externe (formaté comme il faut) : ça me dirait si ma sauvegarde est bien saine (et j'aurais ainsi un "clone" de Mavericks).


Si ça se passe bien, 

je redémarrerais esnuite avec la touche Alt sur la sauvegarde TM (= sur la copie de Recovery que comporte la sauvegarde filaire : je serais ainsi sûr qu'elle existe),

et je me servirais de son Utilitaire de Disque pour repartitionner  le disque interne du Mac en 1 partition Mac OS étendu journalisé et schéma GUID,

pour pouvoir ensuite 
ou cloner le "clone" externe sur le disque interne (mais tu n'auras plus de partition Recovery sur le Mac), 
ou, si le Mac est récent, lancer Internet Recovery (Cmd+Alt+R) sur le Mac pour réinstaller son Système d'origine (ce serait parfait si c'était Mavericks : ça te rendrait tout de suite une partition Recovery 10.9)
ou, pour récupérer une Recovery 10.9 en plus de mon Mavericks, réinstaller avec Internet Recovery puis cloner sur Macintosh HD.


----------



## oflorent (5 Novembre 2014)

djgregb a dit:


> oui ça j'ai bien compris mais je voulais juste savoir si sur la partition ou le disque dur dédié a TM on peut quand meme y rajouter manuellement des fichiers ?



Je pense que oui, cependant, tu vas restreindre la taille de ta partition TM en quelque sorte.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2014)

oflorent a dit:


> Je pense que oui


Poses-tu une question ? 
Et à qui la poses-tu (= à toi-même ou à ceux qui te lisent) ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Poses-tu une question ?
> Et à qui la poses-tu (= à toi-même ou à ceux qui te lisent) ?


ben non 
dans son texte il n'y a aucun point d'interrogation
( point d'interrogation etant le signe usuel pour marquer le mode interrogatif  d'une...question )

et il dit  bien d'entrée


> Je pense que oui


c'est donc une pensée
que celle ci soit une hypothese , une opinion une probabilité  est plus flou


maintenant pour répondre à ca


> Envoyé par *djgregb*
> 
> 
> _oui ça j'ai bien compris mais je  voulais juste savoir si sur la partition ou le disque dur dédié a TM on  peut quand meme y rajouter manuellement des fichiers ?_


je déconseille et c'est du bon sens !

* OSX est un OS costaud
par contre quand commence à agir de manière non prévue c'est porte ouverte à effets non prévus ( par l'utilisateur)

concernant TM
TM gere les fichiers sur la partition  de sauvegarde dédiée, avec ses manieres , ses indexations 
donc le laisser faire sa tambouille sur SON espace dédié

par ailleurs
en admettant qu'on décide quand même de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier
et ajout de dossier perso dans cette zone où il ne devrait pas être.
Rien ne dit que TM ne l'effacera pas un jour pour faire de la place !
Vaut mieux ne pas tester et faire ce qui est prévu
laisser que du Time machine sur sa partition dédiée
et mettre des fichiers "ajoutés" ailleurs,  sur un autre volume ou autre partition


----------



## jaluc (6 Novembre 2014)

Salut !

Merci encore de m'aider avec ce problème.
J'ai plusieurs sauvegarde TM sur plusieurs disques donc je devrais bien en trouver une fiable.

Mais là mon problème est que je ne peux pas partitionner mon Macintosh HD...
Est-ce que vous avez des astuces pour le faire? via le terminal?

Merci
Luc

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------

J'ai réussi à partitionner avec cette commande:


> diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ MaPartition /dev/disk1



et j'ai pu relancer une restauration TM depuis une autre sauvergarde TM d'un autre DD.

Voila voila, le problème semble être à l'origine de ma sauvegarde ou de mon DD qui contenait la sauvegarde... aucune idée pourquoi!!

Merci François de ton aide!
Bonne journée


----------



## oflorent (6 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Poses-tu une question ?
> Et à qui la poses-tu (= à toi-même ou à ceux qui te lisent) ?



Effectivement, cela peut porter à confusion. Excusez-moi.

Donc, pour être plus précis, je dirai qu'il est possible de stocker des données autres que TM sur le DD prévu à cet effet, parce que TM n'est autre qu'un système de sauvegarde automatique APPLE avec sa hiérarchie, ses indexations, ... sur un DD que l'on choisi.

Pour être encore plus précis, et pour rebondir sur les propos du grand sage homérique, il est évident que ce stockage ne doit pas se faire dans le dossier TM au risque de tout déboussoler, déglinguer, ne pas retrouver ses petits, ....

Enfin, sachant que TM regarde l'espace disponible sur le DD pour se développer, s'accroitre, grandir, le risque final est surtout de saturer son DD, ou de voir disparaitre ses anciennes sauvegardes TM à un rythme effréné ...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2014)

j'ai fouiné un peu
TM ne s'occupe que de ses fichiers et de ses indexations
donc en theorie on pourrait laisser ou déposer des fichiers non TM  sur le même DD
( je parle ici de DD   au sens  de  même partition, parce que avoir des partitions sur un dd est toujours possible )

mais je déconseillerai
ou au moins scinder en deux compartiments ( partitions) et on est tranquille
ou encore mieux
2 disques physiques séparés


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou encore mieux
> 2 disques physiques séparés



+1

Ça reste la meilleure solution


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2014)

oflorent a dit:


> Effectivement, cela peut porter à confusion.


Le message auquel tu répondais date de 2007. 
Alors, à qui répondais-tu, sept ans après ? 


L'article de référence est http://pondini.org/TM/3.html
= non seulement l'espace disponible pour TM se rétrécit, 
mais, en plus, le jour où TM flanche et que tu dois reformater sa partition (cela arrive), tu perds toutes les données.


----------



## PDD (7 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'ai fouiné un peu
> TM ne s'occupe que de ses fichiers et de ses indexations
> donc en theorie on pourrait laisser ou déposer des fichiers non TM  sur le même DD
> ( je parle ici de DD   au sens  de  même partition, parce que avoir des partitions sur un dd est toujours possible )


Dans mon cas je le fais depuis fort longtemps sur un de mes DDE, 3 Mac sauvegardés par TM et de nombreux fichiers sauvés indépendamment de TM. Je n'ai jamais constaté de problème à ce jour. Par contre mon dernier DDE 3T a été partitionné pour TM, pour mon clone et 500 G "de réserve".


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2014)

PDD a dit:


> mon dernier DDE 3T a été partitionné pour TM, pour mon clone et 500 G "de réserve".


je deconseillerai  de mettre  ces deux sauvegardes  qui ont des atouts differents sur le même disque physique

ces sauvegardes sont là pour dépanner
Et pour pouvoir dépanner encore faut il que l'outil de dépannage soit utilisable
Or tous les disques durs peuvent flancher et de toutes facons meurent un jour
(y compris ceux de sauvegardes)
et si les deux  outils sont sur le même disque qui s'avere KO...

 deux disques physiques qui flancheraient pile au même moment est très improbable , alors qu'un disque qui flanche c'est banal.


----------



## PDD (7 Novembre 2014)

Bien de ton avis mais je suis parano et j'ai deux autres DDE avec mes sauvegardes, donc il faudrait que le DD de mon Mac lâche et les 3 autres simultanément pour que je sois "fichu", assez peu probable (et jamais arrivé en 20 ans!).


----------



## MadBeatle46 (10 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis que je suis passé à Yosemite, quand je lance le backup Time machine, le message "préparation de la sauvegarde" apparaît et ça ne va pas plus loin. Y a-t-il un bug connu de ce côté-là ?

Je précise que mes backups ne sont pas corrompus.

---------------------------------------Suite-----------------------------------------------

Oh joie ! le backup vient de démarrer pendant que je commençais à écrire ce message.

Comme quoi, si vous avez ce problème, soyez patients (le message en question est tout de même resté affiché pendant 3 heures et 45 minutes avant que l'opération commence).

Enfin, je ne suis pas au bout de mes peines, il m'annonce 7 heures restantes (mais comme les calculs d'heures restantes sont assez fantaisistes, je garde espoir...).
:love::love:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2014)

Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre ! 

= ça ira mieux avec les sauvegardes suivantes.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (10 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre !
> 
> = ça ira mieux avec les sauvegardes suivantes.



C'est ce qui se dit sur les forums.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> = ça ira mieux avec les sauvegardes suivantes.


oui car à la premiere sauvegarde TM regarde tout , indexe et copie tout.
Alors que les mises à jour ( rondes horaires) comparent cible et source et ne copient que les changements, et ca va très vite , de quelques secondes à quelques minutes selon les actions faites
(et sur portables , le temps de faire les reports des sauvegarde en  "copie locale " entre deux branchements)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2014)

Après une mise à niveau du système, quand on poursuit nos sauvegardes du nouveau système à la suite de celles de l'ancien, 
TM doit à sa première nouvelle sauvegarde :
- attendre que l'indexation Spotlight du disque interne soit finie,
- vérifier que l'indexation du disque de sauvegarde est valide,
- lancer un Deep Scan (Deep Transversal avant Lion) pour réinventorier tous les fichiers de toutes les sauvegardes antérieures,
- et puis seulement commencer à sauvegarder ce qui doit l'être.

Aux sauvegardes suivantes, on peut encore avoir un Deep Scan (après un mode sans échec ou une réparation de Disque, par exemple), 
mais ça ne prend plus que quelques minutes, habituellement.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (10 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Après une mise à niveau du système, quand on poursuit nos sauvegardes du nouveau système à la suite de celles de l'ancien,
> TM doit à sa première nouvelle sauvegarde :
> - attendre que l'indexation Spotlight du disque interne soit finie,
> - vérifier que l'indexation du disque de sauvegarde est valide,
> ...



Pour info, ça bosse toujours, mais il m'annonce encore 7 heures de rame (il en est à 202 Go sauvegardés sur 443). Il va faire des heures supp cette nuit.

Merci pour ces précisions.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (11 Novembre 2014)

Du moment qu'il progresse, c'est l'essentiel...

A savoir par expérience personnelle que le temps de sauvegarde ne dépends pas forcémment du poids des données à sauvegarder mais plutôt de leur quantité.

Par exemple, il mettre beaucoup plus de temps à sauvegarder 1 million de fichiers de 1ko qu'un seul de 1 go


----------



## Average Joe (11 Novembre 2014)

Il faut prendre en compte aussi le disque externe lui-même (à plateaux ou SSD) et à quelle interface il est branché : USB 2, USB 3, FireWire, eSATA, Thunderbolt voire en wi-fi.


----------



## Deniski (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur mon iMac 2011 sous Yosemite et sauvegarde sur DD externe FW, il m'est impossible de naviguer dans Time Machine. Je peux juste remonter dans le temps pour mon dossier "Bureau", ce qui est assez limité. Quand je remonte dans le temps, je ne peux pas sélectionner les dossiers à gauche de la fenêtre du Finder.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une piste ? Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2014)

histoire de voir autrement

* tu vas aller via le finder dans ton disque de sauvegarde
dans le dossier backups tu as des sous dossiers par date (date de sauvegarde)
tester sur quelques dossiers ce que tu y trouves
normalement tu retrouves l'architecture du macintosh HD

autre test
tu vas caler le finder sur un dossier  perso que tu selectionnes via le finder ( pas via  la colonne laterale)
puis tu rentres dans TM


----------



## Deniski (11 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> histoire de voir autrement
> 
> * tu vas aller via le finder dans ton disque de sauvegarde
> dans le dossier backups tu as des sous dossiers par date (date de sauvegarde)
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse. Je peux accéder à toute la structure et aux fichiers de la sauvegarde TM via le Finder. Par contre, en me calant sur un dossier, Téléchargements par exemple, il m'est impossible de remonter dans le temps. Mais bizarrement, je peux accéder, laborieusement, aux dossiers sauvegardés en cliquant sur leurs icônes quand elles apparaissent dans la barre du chemin d'accès en bas de la fenêtre.

Serait-ce un problème de droit d'accès ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2014)

Deniski a dit:


> .  un dossier, Téléchargements par exemple, il m'est impossible de remonter dans le temps.


et ce dossier ( Téléchargements) un peu à part - pour ainsi dire- où tu le selectionnes?
j'ai bien précisé, pour le test pas via  la barre laterale
(où il est par defaut sauf si on l'a décoché dans pref finder)

Si c'est via barre laterale  t'as peut etre ...les réglages  de barre laterale finder fragiles voire d'autres du finder
ca se redresse ( voir sujets finder et barre laterale)


----------



## Deniski (11 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et ce dossier ( Téléchargements) un peu à part - pour ainsi dire- où tu le selectionnes?
> j'ai bien précisé, pour le test pas via  la barre laterale
> (où il est par defaut sauf si on l'a décoché dans pref finder)
> 
> ...



Je l'ai sélectionné via le Finder sans passer par la barre latérale. J'ai choisi le dossier Téléchargements au hasard, mais le résultat est le même avec un dossier quelconque : en entrant dans TM la navigation est impossible, ni via les flèches à droite de la fenêtre, ni via la graduation à droite de l'écran. Curieux non ?

Tu entends quoi par réglages de Finder fragiles ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2014)

Deniski a dit:


> Tu entends quoi par réglages de Finder fragiles ?


  ben les fichiers de fonctionnement et réglages dans la session

mais ce n'est qu'une hypothese parmi plein d'autres possibles


tu devrais CREER un compte test ( admi) 
y créer des fichiers bidons
faire une maj de sauvegarde TM 
et toujours sur ce compte  test regarder si tu vois de facon normale ou pas
--

si tu lis l'anglais voir si cette mine sur TM parle de ce genre de couac
 il est aussi possible que ce soit un bug yosemite ou avec ton install

Apple  OSX  and  Time  Machine  Tips pondini



edit et mettre à jour ton picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




t'es en 10.10 et il y est dit 10.7


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Novembre 2014)

Deniski a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Sur mon iMac 2011 sous Yosemite et sauvegarde sur DD externe FW, il m'est impossible de naviguer dans Time Machine. Je peux juste remonter dans le temps pour mon dossier "Bureau", ce qui est assez limité. Quand je remonte dans le temps, je ne peux pas sélectionner les dossiers à gauche de la fenêtre du Finder.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une piste ? Merci.


Bonjour,

C'est un bug Yosemite largement partagé où on ne peut remonter le temps que dans Bureau ou Applications. :rateau:

Pour remonter le temps ailleurs, il faut entrer dans TM à partir de Macintosh HD ou de l'Ordinateur (Cmd+Maj+C).


----------



## Deniski (11 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben les fichiers de fonctionnement et réglages dans la session
> 
> mais ce n'est qu'une hypothese parmi plein d'autres possibles
> 
> ...



J'ai une session de secours (administrateur). Mêmes effets. Merci pour le lien, je vais y jeter un coup d'il.

J'ai mis à jour mon profil macg. 

Merci à toi !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h06 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est un bug Yosemite largement partagé où on ne peut remonter le temps que dans Bureau ou Applications. :rateau:
> 
> Pour remonter le temps ailleurs, il faut entrer dans TM à partir de Macintosh HD ou de l'Ordinateur (Cmd+Maj+C).



Merci de ta réponse.

Si c'est un bug Yosemite, je suis rassuré. Aurais-tu un lien d'une discussion sur le sujet ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2014)

Deniski a dit:


> J'ai une session de secours (administrateur).


detail sur le test "session test"
c'est valable quelque soit l'OS et situation

si cette session  existait déjà  dans l'OS au moment d'un probleme   ce n'est pas une session neuve
(encore moins si  elle fut transferée d'un OS anterieur)

Session neuve ( crée par et pour un OS avec probleme) permet de savoir si c'est niveau OS ou niveau session
une session préexistante  c'est plus la loterie
( à l'exception d'invité qui est remise à zero à chaque fois)


> Si c'est un bug Yosemite, je suis rassuré. Aurais-tu un lien d'une discussion sur le sujet ?


note d'optimisme
la maj  de yosemite  avec correctifs  de bugs divers est en test developpeur
elle sortira d'ici peu


----------



## Deniski (11 Novembre 2014)

Sur une session neuve ? Très bien je vais vérifier ça et je donne des nouvelles.

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Novembre 2014)

Deniski a dit:


> Aurais-tu un lien d'une discussion sur le sujet ?


Il y a une douzaine de sujets sur les Apple Communities, dont : 
https://discussions.apple.com/message/26849919#26849919
https://discussions.apple.com/message/26999627#26999627


----------



## Deniski (12 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Les nouvelles du front. Sur session (admin) flambant neuve, création de fichiers bidons dans plusieurs dossiers : mêmes maux, mêmes symptômes.

Je vais donc patienter en espérant que le bug soit réglé avec le prochain Yosemite !

Merci, pour tes conseils.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il y a une douzaine de sujets sur les Apple Communities, dont :
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/26849919#26849919
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/26999627#26999627



Merci pour les liens.

Effectivement, le problème ne semble pas isolé...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2014)

d'un coup d'un seul , plus rien sur Time Capsule
les sauvegardes ont disparus totalement
obligé de refaire une sauvegarde complete de 770 GO...
m'étonnerait pas que cette m...de Time Capsule daubée par Time Machine et Yosemite finisse à la baille ...
Si Tim passe dans le coin ca ne sera pas son jour de chance ...
bon reste plus qu'a acheter un DDE et d'y coller Super Duper 
décidément les produits Apple sont surcotés
de la merde
ca va chier , j'appelle mon pote 
http://www.timsharky.com/sharky-storms-pattaya-police-station/


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> m'étonnerait pas que cette m...de Time Capsule daubée par Time Machine et Yosemite finisse à la baille .


Ahh  bientôt une party ! une fête au lancer  au bord de la piscine
(  en soundtrack tu peux mettre " pull marine " par Adjani , écrit par Gainsbourg)
J'ai touché le fond d'la piscine
(tchin tchin)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ahh  bientôt une party ! une fête au lancer  au bord de la piscine
> (  en soundtrack tu peux mettre " pull marine " par Adjani , écrit par Gainsbourg)
> J'ai touché le fond d'la piscine
> (tchin tchin)


aussi..
La Piscine Romy Schneider:love::love:
meme en Ethernet je vais en avoir pour 6 mois ...736.01 Go restant
ça à l'air de merder joyeusement en coupant toutes les 10 minutes 
pourquoi mystère 
j'avais dans un élan de bonté laissé une nouvelle chance a Time Capsule dont la soeur décore le jardin .. 
en tout cas j'ai rien compris au problème survenu d'un seul coup,( je ne touche jamais a quoique ce soit ) mais j'ai l'impression que la pauvrette rends l'âme ( un classique Time Capsule Apple )
Tim rendez moi mes sous !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> aussi..
> La Piscine Romy Schneider:love::love:


  un classique
ou même l'Antonioni ( blow up ) et l'électrocution ...



> en tout cas j'ai rien compris au problème survenu d'un seul coup,( je ne touche jamais a quoique ce soit ) mais j'ai l'impression que la pauvrette rends l'âme ( un classique Time Capsule Apple )


peut etre réparable  si c'est des réglages corrompus
-
en attendant ne pas négliger  la solution " old school": un dd branché physiquement par cable

et ne pas oublier :la premiere sauvegarde est longue les mises à jour elles sont rapides


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> un classique
> ou même l'Antonioni ( blow up ) et l'électrocution ...
> 
> peut etre réparable  si c'est des réglages corrompus
> ...


Blog Up mes premières érections.. Time Caspsule la débandade...
Sinon c est repartit Time capsule branchée au Mac en ethernet  wifi désactivité En attendant je vais me faire 2 ou 3 bars à pipes , et surtout que ces dames prennent leur temps....
J'enverrai la facture à Apple ...
Par sécurité achat d'un DDE la prudence s'impose avec les bouses Apple
Super Duper c'est bien ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Time Caspsule la débandade...
> Par sécurité achat d'un DDE la prudence s'impose avec les bouses Apple
> Super Duper c'est bien ?


Super Duper j'en sais rien, et je ferai gaffe tu dois etre sur un site foireux asiate avec contrefacons divers ( et malware inside)
preferer l'original :
SuperDuper!

note que SuperDuper! ne clone pas la recovery HD
( mais  peut etre qu'un de tes fournisseurs super duper pretendra le contraire, sont forts en tchatche les  faussaires)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> Super Duper j'en sais rien, et je ferai gaffe tu dois etre sur un site foireux asiate avec contrefacons divers ( et malware inside)
> preferer l'original :
> SuperDuper!
> 
> ...


Je vais m'arrêter chez le vendeur... Dans les situations critiques, quand on parle avec un flingue bien en pogne , personne ne conteste...y'a des statistiques là dessus...

ps tiens d'aiileurs je me souviens que hier j'avais eu un message en activant Time Machine , que pour des raisons de securité la sauvegarde allait recommencer depuis le debut ...a partir de zero 
bizarre ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Je vais m'arrêter chez le vendeur... Dans les situations critiques, quand on parle avec un flingue bien en pogne , personne ne conteste...y'a des statistiques là dessus...


revolver  et sauvegardes
c'est ambiance " reservoir dogs"


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Super Duper c'est bien ?


Jamais eu de problème avec ce logiciel, mis à jour régulièrement. J'ai contacté une fois la hotline et j'ai eu une réponse à ma question très rapidement.


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Jamais eu de problème avec ce logiciel, mis à jour régulièrement. J'ai contacté une fois la hotline et j'ai eu une réponse à ma question très rapidement.


Pareil. 

Noter cependant qu'à la différence de CCC, il ne duplique pas lq partition de secours du système.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> ps tiens d'aiileurs je me souviens que hier j'avais eu un message en activant Time Machine , que pour des raisons de securité la sauvegarde allait recommencer depuis le debut ...a partir de zero
> bizarre ?


Non, c'est connu : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT4076

= le charme vénéneux des sauvegardes airport.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Non, c'est connu : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT4076
> 
> = le charme vénéneux des sauvegardes airport.


Exactement ça 
Donc Time Capsule vient d'éviter une mise à l'eau véritable erreur judiciaire 
Merci du renseignement


----------



## Deniski (18 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est un bug Yosemite largement partagé où on ne peut remonter le temps que dans Bureau ou Applications. :rateau:
> 
> Pour remonter le temps ailleurs, il faut entrer dans TM à partir de Macintosh HD ou de l'Ordinateur (Cmd+Maj+C).



Bonjour à tous,

Juste pour signaler que la MAJ 10.10.1 n'a rien réglé. 

Pour la prochaine peut-être...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (20 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

j'ai un problème avec Time Machine. Je faisais mes sauvegardes de mon mac mini en mode time machine avec un mini Partner 500 Go. Je viens de m'acheter un nouveau mac mini et je voudrais récupérer des trucs comme tous mes email et le mini Partner n'est pas reconnu, l'image ne monte pas sur le bureau.

Je vois qu'il y a un câble FW qui reliait le mini partner au mac mini et je n'ai plus de prise Firewall sur le nouveau mac, quelle solution j'ai pour récupérer mes données ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai un problème avec Time Machine. Je faisais mes sauvegardes de mon mac mini en mode time machine avec un mini Partner 500 Go. Je viens de m'acheter un nouveau mac mini et je voudrais récupérer des trucs comme tous mes email et le mini Partner n'est pas reconnu, l'image ne monte pas sur le bureau.
> 
> Quelqu'un a une 1 idée d'où pourrait venir le problème ?


ben importer directement du mini  1

puis via  mini 1 voir ce qui foire avec ce disque externe


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Je vois qu'il y a un câble FW qui reliait le mini partner au mac mini et je n'ai plus de prise Firewall sur le nouveau mac, quelle solution j'ai pour récupérer mes données ?


Acheter un adaptateur Thunderbolt-FireWire, non ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (20 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben importer directement du mini  1
> 
> puis via  mini 1 voir ce qui foire avec ce disque externe



heu.. et j'importe comment ?  sur ce DD il y a la sauvegarde justement du mini 1.

Je ne me sens pas capable de récupérer les données avec une clé usb, je ne sais pas où se trouvent les fichiers. Par exemple pour Apple mail je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut récupérer pour avoir tout, comptes + boites + mails 




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Acheter un adaptateur Thunderbolt-FireWire, non ?



Oh la la ! et encore 30 euros à sortir !!

Effectivement je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'autres solutions.

Par contre je vais le prendre chez Amazon, il est moins cher et chez Apple y a 6 euros de port en plus à payer

merci beaucoup bonne soirée


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> heu.. et j'importe comment ?


en lisant les manuels ( dont de Mail) section importation
ou les sujets là dessus


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Novembre 2014)

Je ne sais plus si on peut connecter un câble USB 2 sur un port USB 3 : 

le Mini Partner est supposé avoir une prise USB2, et le nouveau Mac Mini une USB3, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ne sais plus si on peut connecter un câble USB 2 sur un port USB 3 :


aucun probleme
par contre evidemment le debit sera du USB2


----------



## Pinsonmimi (20 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ne sais plus si on peut connecter un câble USB 2 sur un port USB 3 :
> 
> le Mini Partner est supposé avoir une prise USB2, et le nouveau Mac Mini une USB3, non ?



je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire... Sur le MP tu as 2 câbles 1 usb usb et 1 usb FW, si je branche uniquemnt le câble usb ça ne marche pas le DD n'apparait pas ur le bureau.


----------



## jfkm (20 Novembre 2014)

J'ai également le problème concernant dans la sauvegarde Time Machine.

MBAir , Yosemite.

Les sauvegardes sont faites sur un DD Western Digital en réseau, wifi.

Les sauvegardes se font correctement, mais quand j'ouvre Time Machine, rien à part Apllications et Bureau (comme tout le monde, sous Yosemite, si j'ai bien suivi).

J'ai tenté la manipulation décrite plus haut :

Passer via le finder ( sur le mac, on est bien d'accord ?? pas dans le finder de time machine ?), puis cliquer sur mon disque dur Western, puis me rendre dans le dossier Time Machine Backup.

Mais la, je tombe la dessus : 





Et je ne peux donc rien faire... Impossible de rentrer dans les sauvegardes... 

C'est quoi que je ne pige pas ??? !!!


----------



## fousfous (20 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire... Sur le MP tu as 2 câbles 1 usb usb et 1 usb FW, si je branche uniquemnt le câble usb ça ne marche pas le DD n'apparait pas ur le bureau.



C'est étrange, pas besoin de brancher 2 câbles pour faire fonctionner un DD, le cable USB devrait permettre de fonctionner (et au passage que ce soit de l'USB 2 ou 3 on s'en fiche ça change rien).


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Novembre 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est étrange, pas besoin de brancher 2 câbles pour faire fonctionner un DD, le cable USB devrait permettre de fonctionner (et au passage que ce soit de l'USB 2 ou 3 on s'en fiche ça change rien).



Non et même sur l'ancien mac mini il me faut le câble FW + le câble usb pour que l'image du disque s'affiche sur le bureau. C'est peut-être particulier au Mini Partner
Par contre avec Time Machine, est-ce que je peux récupérer par exemple mon apple mail à l'identique avec tous les comptes, toutes les boites d'un seul coup ? dois-je utiliser pour cela l'assistant migration ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Novembre 2014)

L'Assistant de Migration est la meilleure voie, surtout si tu changes d'OS X en changeant de Mac,
sauf si tu as déjà de nouveaux mails dans ton nouveau Mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h57 ----------




jfkm a dit:


> Passer via le finder ( sur le mac, on est bien d'accord ?? pas dans le finder de time machine ?), puis cliquer sur mon disque dur Western, puis me rendre dans le dossier Time Machine Backup.


Ou tu passes par le Finder de ton Mac pour afficher Macintosh HD ou l'Ordinateur,
ou tu passes par le "Finder" de TM pour afficher Macintosh HD ou l'Ordinateur.

Sans passer par ton disque externe dans les Finder !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est étrange, pas besoin de brancher 2 câbles pour faire fonctionner un DD, le cable USB devrait permettre de fonctionner .


détrompe toi
certains DD  alimentés via USB   ont des couacs d'alimentation
et une  facon de résoudre est le double cablage ( par exemple cable USB Y)
des dizaines de sujets en parlent
ce probleme ne se pose pas avec les DD avec leur propre alimentation secteur


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> L'Assistant de Migration est la meilleure voie, surtout si tu changes d'OS X en changeant de Mac,
> sauf si tu as déjà de nouveaux mails dans ton nouveau Mac.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h57 ----------
> ...



Pour ce qui est du finder j'ai posé la question dans le forum réseau mais pas de réponse, pas moyen de se connecter à l'autre mac, il est vu mais quand je veux l'ouvrir j'ai un message échec de connexion, il n'y a que la freebox eu je peux ouvrir sur les 2 et au pire je transfèrerais via la FB mais ce sera très galère.

Mon Tm ne peut pas voir le nouveau mac puisque je ne peux pas le brancher dessus.

Pour l'assistant de migration je suis d'accord avec toi mais il me faut soit une sauvegarde soit les 2 macs reliés et pour le moment je n'ai pas le matériel nécessaire (adaptateur thunderbolt FW ou câble thunderbolt des 2 côtés)

Pour le moment je suis en train de refaire une sauvegarde Time Machine de l'ancien mac sur un DD externe Verbatim usb, je verrais bien s'il est reconnu par le nouveau mac mais vu en plus ce que j'ai lu avant comme quoi il y aurait un problème de reconnaissance à cause de yosémite je suis vraiment mal barrée


----------



## jfkm (21 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h57 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> Ou tu passes par le Finder de ton Mac pour afficher Macintosh HD ou l'Ordinateur,
> ...




OK.... Je regarde ça ce soir... Car de mémoire, effectivement, l'image que j'ai posté est ce que j'obtiens en passant par le DD externe dans les Finder... ^^

Pour Pascalformac disait bien ça :

_histoire de voir autrement

* tu vas aller via le finder *dans ton disque de sauvegarde*
dans le dossier backups tu as des sous dossiers par date (date de sauvegarde)
tester sur quelques dossiers ce que tu y trouves
normalement tu retrouves l'architecture du macintosh HD

autre test
tu vas caler le finder sur un dossier  perso que tu selectionnes via le finder ( pas via  la colonne laterale)
puis tu rentres dans TM_.



???????  

.


----------



## fousfous (21 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> détrompe toi
> certains DD  alimentés via USB   ont des couacs d'alimentation
> et une  facon de résoudre est le double cablage ( par exemple cable USB Y)
> des dizaines de sujets en parlent
> ce probleme ne se pose pas avec les DD avec leur propre alimentation secteur



Ça devrait pourtant ne pas poser problème si c'est bien fait, sur tout mes disques dur ils n'ont qu'une seule alimentation en USB et ça ne pose pas problème.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Novembre 2014)

La sauvegarde Time Machine s'est très bien déroulée sur le Verbatim USB et il est bien reconnu par le mac mini 2014 en yosemite. 
Par contre en lançant l'assistant migration je n'ai pas pu choisir les données, d'office il a tout transferré et on ne peut l'arrêter.
Il y a eu quand même un sacré nettoyage car j'avais 400 Go sur l'autre Mac et je n'en ai plus que 250.
Toutes mes préférences ont été récupérées pour Mail, c'est quand même fabuleux.


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça devrait pourtant ne pas poser problème si c'est bien fait, sur tout mes disques dur ils n'ont qu'une seule alimentation en USB et ça ne pose pas problème.


Ça dépend d'une part de l'alimentation des ports USB (qui depuis le passage à Intel est correct sur les Macs) et du contrôleur du disque dur. Là, c'est un peu la loterie [j'ai eu des problèmes avec certains WD, par exemple].


----------



## fousfous (23 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Ça dépend d'une part de l'alimentation des ports USB (qui depuis le passage à Intel est correct sur les Macs) et du contrôleur du disque dur. Là, c'est un peu la loterie [j'ai eu des problèmes avec certains WD, par exemple].



Bah un Mac peut recharger un iPad quand même, donc maintenant ça doit aller on est plus en à l'époque des PPC depuis longtemps déjà.


----------



## ronparchita (24 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai  peut-être un gros soucis mais je ne sais pas comment l'évaluer.

Ma sauvegarde  ne s'est pas faite correctement. Avec utilitaire j'ai lancé une réparation du Disque de mon AirPort. Utilitaire a planté tout seul comme un grand, il affichait qu'il restait 1:52 pour terminer.
J'ai attendu mais plus rien ne bougeait. J'ai du forcer utilitaire à quitter.
J'ai relancé utilitaire. Je trouve à gauche le disque .sparsebundle
Si je lance vérifier ça répond 
"La vérification du volume a échoué*: Système de fichier non reconnu"
Sur utilitaire AIRPORT, que je lance du Dock je vois internet en vert (je suis en wifi connecté à mon airport TC), un signal triangulaire en bas près de l'airport Time capsule et si je clique dessus je vois une fenêtre qui dit qu'avant la capsule faisait partie de mon réseau mais plus maintenant et me propose de l'oublier. Pas question. 
Si je vais dans le finder, à réseau, je n'ai plus rien.

Je voudrais bien lancer DW mais le disque de la Time Capsule n'apparait pas :confuses:

Quel Saint dois-je prier ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Dans Utilitaire de Disque, tu peux essayer de Monter la sparsebundle : si elle monte, tu pourras en sauvegarder le contenu sur un disque externe. 

Après, je ne vois plus qu'une réinitialisation  ou le SAV.


----------



## ronparchita (24 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans Utilitaire de Disque, tu peux essayer de Monter la sparsebundle : si elle monte, tu pourras en sauvegarder le contenu sur un disque externe.
> 
> Après, je ne vois plus qu'une réinitialisation  ou le SAV.



Trop de dysfonctionnements à la fois !

Merci à toi,

Dans utilitaire de disque à gauche partie du bas, j'ai 2 lignes qui disent exactement la même chose : iMac de ronparchita.sparsebundle
Les deux sont en lecture seule. Chez moi ce n'est plus monter mais ouvrir
Je clique sur la première puis sur ouvrir
Une fenêtre me dit 
Impossible d'attacher "iMac de ronparchita.sparsebundle". (aucun systeme de fichiers montable)
Et c'est la deuxième ligne qui devient sélectionnée !
Je fais la même manip : ouvrir et j'ai le même message. je clic sur OK, ça ferme la fenêtre.

Avant de reinitialiser la TC si tu confirmes, j'ai beaucoup de choses qui arrivent en même temps.
Mes sauvegardes sur Tribackup se sont bloquees le 16 à cause de problèmes. J'ai relancé, ça remarche mais j'ai des erreurs tant dans la copie boutable que dans la copie évolutive, qui conserve mes fichiers d'avant quand il y a modification.
J'ai essayé d'installer hier flashplayer : impossible.
J'ai essayé d'imprimer cette après-midi, impossible aussi et je ne comprend pas pourquoi.
Je dis en quelques mots. Que je lance sur la première ou la seconde imprimante rien ne se passe et la fen^tre d'impression me dit Impression en cours - l'imprimante n'existe pas ou n'est pas disponible. Pourtant elle a une IP fixe et je peux l'administrer avec cette IP et lui faire imprimer sa config par exemple. Je me demande s'il n'y aurait pas un pb plus ample de communication que le seul lie à  et ma TC. Je vais aller poser ma question sur réseau. je reviendrai pour dire si ça s'est arranger partout en même temps ou si ma TC avait aussi un pb particulier.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Novembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Trop de dysfonctionnements à la fois !
> 
> Avant de reinitialiser la TC si tu confirmes, j'ai beaucoup de choses qui arrivent en même temps.


Je ne confirme pas.

Au contraire, je t'invite, au vu de toutes ces choses "dysfonctionnantes", à lancer DW sur ton disque interne, 
et, s'il ne trouve rien, à faire au moins un Apple Hardware Test, voire un TechTool Pro.

À moins qu'un peu de maintenance ne suffise : mode sans échec, Onyx, caches,  ?


----------



## ronparchita (25 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ne confirme pas.
> 
> Au contraire, je t'invite, au vu de toutes ces choses "dysfonctionnantes", à lancer DW sur ton disque interne,
> et, s'il ne trouve rien, à faire au moins un Apple Hardware Test, voire un TechTool Pro.
> ...



Je ne sais plus quoi faire :confuses:

Du disque boutable j'ai utiliser DW qui m'a reconstruit le système.
Du même j'ai lancé TTC
J'ai plus de 80 fichiers qui présentent des pb et qui ne peuvent être réparés.
J'en ai profité pour reordonné tous les fichiers afin d'avoir plus compact.

J'ai redémarré sur mon HD.
Je n'ai plus de connexion a internet que ce soit par WiFi, par boitier PCL ou même avec un cable ethernet branché sur ma box et de l'autre sur l'ordi. Ca ne passe pas. Par contre les autres ordis n'ont aucun problème en WiFi
Je ne peux plus imprimer.
Mes imprimantes me confirment leur adresse IP mais même en connexion directe sur l'ordi ça n'imprime pas. Je craque, j'ai besoin d'imprimer.

J'ai tout réinstaller comme avant via mon D-Link et relancé a partir du disque boutable.
Il se connecte à Internet via les boitiers CPL et la connexion WiFi en même temps. J'ai mes emails et l'accès à MacG
Malheureusement il a dû être pollué, je n'imprime plus.
Sur la Recto-Verso j'ai Prêt à imprimer - 1 pages mais rien ne se passe, j'ai etein puis rallumer l'imprimante, pareil.
Sur la deuxième en recto, c'est : Impression en cours - L'imprimante ne répond pas
Je ne sais plus quoi faire :confuses:

Edité

J'ai réussi en supprimant l'imprimante recto et en l'ajoutant ensuite à la faire remarcher, du disque boutable,
pour l'autre je n'y arrive toujours pas


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Novembre 2014)

J'ai peur que ton disque interne ne soit en train de lâcher
Si TTP n'a rien vu, cherche dans la Console s'il y a des messages _I/O error_ : ce sera mauvais s'ils sont précédés d'un préfixe du genre _kernel disk0s2:_ .


Sinon, réinitialise tes imprimantes dans Préférences Système, 
voire réinstalle les pilotes (qui contiennent peut-être un ou deux des 80 fichiers corrompus que tu as virés).


----------



## ronparchita (26 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'ai peur que ton disque interne ne soit en train de lâcher&#8230;
> Si TTP n'a rien vu, cherche dans la Console s'il y a des messages _I/O error_ : ce sera mauvais s'ils sont précédés d'un préfixe du genre _kernel disk0s2:_ .
> 
> Sinon, réinitialise tes imprimantes dans Préférences Système,
> voire réinstalle les pilotes (qui contiennent peut-être un ou deux des 80 fichiers corrompus que tu as virés).



Si tu as peur, alors moi-aussi, sachant que tu as l'expérience d'une part, et que j'ai déjà pu le vérifier  Ce n'est peut-être pas une bonne nouvelle ce que tu m'annonces là 

Selon les test de TTP

Le mot Kernel n'apparait sur aucun rapport

Memoire RAM: réussi
Memoire Video : réussi
SMART réussi. Le seul point qui n'est pas au maxi mais toujours dans le vert c'est la température 
Test de surface 0 mauvais bloc
Autorisations disque, ce n'est pas croyable, il doit y avoir 8 autorisations qui concernent Safari et les 500 autres à la louche, c'est application/iTunes
Reconstruction Volume Pas d'erreur de reconstruction détectée
Stucture fichiers ça dit 
MTLION (639.28 Go)
VÉRIFIÉ
82 fichiers suspects trouvés sur 47747 fichiers vérifiés.

Les fichiers suspects ne peuvent pas être réparés et doivent être supprimés ou remplacés par une version en bon état venant d'une sauvegarde.

Là, j'ai un problème : je ne sais pas quoi faire, donc je n'ai rien fait.

J'ai choisi un petit extrait du rapport pour donner des exemples des choses que j'ai lues.
Ca ne me parle pas beaucoup.

Unexpected character { at line 1:
/Volumes/MTLION/Library/Application Support/Apple/Developer Tools/Project Templates/Standard Apple Plug-ins/IBPalette/IBPalette.pbproj/TemplateInfo.plist

Encountered unexpected element at line 69 (plist can only include one object):
/Volumes/MTLION/Users/Ronparchita-/Library/TeXShop/Menus/KeyEquivalents.plist

Unexpected character { at line 1:
/Volumes/MTLION/Library/Application Support/Apple/Developer Tools/Project Templates/Standard Apple Plug-ins/Screen Saver/Screen Saver.pbproj/TemplateInfo.plist

Fichier corrompu ou format non supporté:
/Volumes/MTLION/Users/Ronparchita-/Library/Mail/V2/IMAP-ronparchita@yahoo.fr@imap.mail.yahoo.com/Sent Messages.mbox/1CEC723A-7B66-46DB-B433-8376EC456EDB/Data/8/1/1/Attachments/118871/2.1/DSCN1343_001.jpg

Encountered unexpected character d on line 35287 while looking for close tag:
/Volumes/MTLION/Users/Ronparchita-/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Database/History/Changes/0000000001.plist

Unexpected character { at line 1:
/Volumes/MTLION/Library/Application Support/Apple/Developer Tools/Project Templates/Tool/CoreServices Tool/CoreServicesTool.pbproj/TemplateInfo.plist


Et puis

A partir du disque boutable, j'ai réussi d'une part, à rétablir mes imprimantes en les réinstallant. Ouf ! Content.
J'avais perdu, j'ai retrouvé ma connexion à Internet en WiFi. Ca passe par la TC laquelle est reliée à la BOX.
La FreeBox est configurée avec des IP fixes et les adresses données aux différents composants de mon réseau devraient êtres gravées dans le marbre, malheureusement, ça bouge parfois et ça met le bazard. J'ai pourtant bien l'impression de tout verrouiller.
J'ai reperdu la connection à Internet via le CPL et pas moyen de la rétablir, donc je continue en Wifi.
Peut-être que dans ma dernière sauvegarde sur mon disque boutable, il y a les premiers trucs qui font mal.

O surprise, hier soir j'ai vu apparaitre sur la fenêtre d'utilitaire Airport tant sous l'icône d'Internet que celle de la TC la petite lumière verte qui dit que tout va bien.
Toujours à partir de mon HD boutable.
Je tremble, je n'ose plus rien toucher. Pourtant je me suis laissé tenter, je suis allé voir ou en était &#8482;. Dernière sauvegarde le 23.

A priori même si je suis sur le boutable de mon HD à temps complet depuis hier soir, ça ne sauvegarde pas sur TC parce que ce n'est pas le même disque, je pense.

Hier, je suis allé faire un tour sur mon HD. Impossible même en les réinstallant de faire fonctionner les imprimantes. La TC est inaccessible et je ne parviens pas non plus même en reproduisant fidèlement toutes les infos à me reconnecter à Internet, que ce soit en Wi-Fi ou en CPL.

Est-ce que ça pourrait venir du HD ?

Est-ce que ça pourrait venir d'une altération du Systeme (seulement)

Est-ce que ça pourrait être réparable ?


----------



## thebird69 (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas certain d'être sur la bonne discussion car il s'agit sans doute d'un problème réseau.

Je fais des sauvegardes Time Machine (TM) de mon Mac Book Pro (sous OS 10.6 depuis toujours) vers un DD Western Digital non partitionné connecté en ethernet depuis 2011 environ. 

Jusque là s'affichait dans la barre latérale du finder, le DD réseau + l'emplacement de sauvegarde TM (quelque chose comme WD_Backup). 

Or depuis quelques jours et malgré des rebootages (extinction et allumage) de l'ordi, du DD et de la box numericable, le backup n'apparaît plus dans le finder et time machine ne le trouve plus. En outre, le DD en lui même n'est pas toujours accessible et j'ai dû éteindre mon ordi pour le retrouver...

Je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe puisque je n'ai rien changé dans mon environnement réseau excepté un nouveau tél portable android depuis quelques semaines. Peut être ai-je accédé accidentellement au volume backup avec ma platine multimedia Dune ou ma box puisque je lis (mais depuis toujours) des videos stockées sur mon DD?

J'espère que l'un(e) d'entre vous pourra me guider pour résoudre cette énigme.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2014)

thebird69 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne suis pas certain d'être sur la bonne discussion car il s'agit sans doute d'un problème réseau.
> 
> ...


ca peut etre plein de choses !

 finder avec reglage corrompu
un souci de disque ( interne ou externe)
pour l'instant pas de rapport avec TM

disque extene vu dans utilitaire disque?

*verifier réparer les disques
(SI vu dans utilitaire disque )

*tester la detection finder ,  par le finder d'une autre session


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Novembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Est-ce que ça pourrait venir du HD ?
> 
> Est-ce que ça pourrait venir d'une altération du Systeme (seulement)
> 
> Est-ce que ça pourrait être réparable ?


Lance un Apple Hardware Test (touche D, avec le DVD d'origine si ton Mac en avait) : ça explorera le matériel.

Si le test est négatif, lance DW sur ton disque bootable : si les fichiers y sont bons, tu pourras t'en servir pour remplacer tout ou partie des fichiers corrompus dans ton HD. Pour le Système, tu pourras ensuite réinstaller MountainLion au-dessus des données de ton HD, avec l'App Store ou une clé usb. 
Ou tu pourras récupérer ou migrer tes données perso du HD sur le disque bootable, pour cloner ensuite du disque bootable vers le HD.

Si le test est positif, il te faudra sauvegarder les données du HD qui n'existent pas dans ton disque bootable, avant de réparer ton Mac.


----------



## thebird69 (26 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca peut etre plein de choses !
> 
> finder avec reglage corrompu
> un souci de disque ( interne ou externe)
> ...


.

Merci pour cette réponse

Dans utilitaire disque, le disque réseau n'apparait pas. Si je fais "vérifier", je peux choisir mon DD réseau (mais WD_Backup n'apparaît toujours pas), mais je ne peux pas le vérifier mais seulement annuler et revenir en arrière.

Concernant le 2d point, je n'ai jamais ouvert d'autre session. Comment faire?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2014)

thebird69 a dit:


> .
> 
> Merci pour cette réponse
> 
> Dans utilitaire disque, le disque réseau n'apparait pas.


pas bon signe



> Concernant le 2d point, je n'ai jamais ouvert d'autre session. Comment faire?


c'est expliqué dans l'aide mac 
toujours utile d'avoir plusieurs comptes
pour tests
pour avoir plusieurs admis
(et d'ailleurs par sécurité il est recommandé d'avoir ses sessions usuelles en NON admi , et avoir des admis pour...administrer le mac)

ici le test ne donnera rien puisque utilitaire disque ne voit  pas bien  ton disque externe ( si on comprend bien ce que tu dis)


faudrait passer par des outils plus experts qu'utilitaire disque ( drivegenius , techtool pro , diskwarrior etc)


----------



## ronparchita (27 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Lance un Apple Hardware Test (touche D, avec le DVD d'origine si ton Mac en avait) : ça explorera le matériel.


Merci de tes conseils. 
Pour le premier, il m'a été plus difficile de retrouver les DVD d'installation que je n'avais pas mis avec les cd d'installation de mes logiciels.
Ensuite, à ceux qui suivraient mes pas, je conseille fortement de ressortir une vielle souris filaire, ça gagera du temps.
Le logiciel n'a trouvé aucun problème.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si le test est négatif, lance DW sur ton disque bootable : si les fichiers y sont bons, tu pourras t'en servir pour remplacer tout ou partie des fichiers corrompus dans ton HD. Pour le Système, tu pourras ensuite réinstaller MountainLion au-dessus des données de ton HD, avec l'App Store ou une clé usb.


En te lisant avec attention, j'ai fait une découverte : je me sers d'une partie des capacités de DW. Je n'avais jamais utilisé le bouton fichiers.
J'ai fait ce que tu m'a dis et j'ai ensuite bouté sur le disque boutable et reconstruit le "directory" et vérifié les fichiers de mon HD.
En relançant l'ordi sur son HD, je constate que je telecharge des emails. Content. De même Internet est connecté.
Par contre la fenêtre d'utilitaire Aiport continue de me montrer une pastille orange pour la connexion a Internet et que la TC est toujours affublée de son triangle orange.
Il y a donc des choses qui ont été réparées par DW.
Tu me dis : lance DW sur ton disque bootable : si les fichiers y sont bons, tu pourras t'en servir pour remplacer tout ou partie des fichiers corrompus dans ton HD.

Peux-tu stp entrer dans les détails et me dire comment tu ferais ça, je ne vois qu'un disque à la fois. Comment puis-je faire pour trouver les fichiers qui sont bon sur le disque externe et qui sont mauvais sur le disque dur et comment je les fait passer de l'un à l'autre ? Queque chose m'échappe. 

Encore merci,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Novembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas ce que contient ton disque bootable : un clone ? un système contenant un peu de tes données ? seulement DiskWarrior ??
Et, en y pensant, je ne sais même pas si c'est un DVD ou un disque dur

Dans l'hypothèse d'un clone, tu dois voir l'autre disque quand tu démarres sur l'un des deux.
Tu as les noms et les chemins des fichiers foireux.
Si les fichiers foireux du Mac sont sains sur le bootable, tu peux glisser-déposer les sains sur les foireux (plutôt à partir du bootable).

Si c'est un disque dur, tu dois pouvoir y migrer ou copier les données du Mac (enfin, selon ton espace disponible).

Si ce n'est qu'un DVD, tu ne peux que réinstaller le Système ML au-dessus de tes données dans le Mac.


En tout cas, les plist dénoncés par DW n'ont pas forcément grande importance : je virerais au moins les autres fichiers, même s'il n'est pas possible de les remplacer (dans tes exemples, il n'y a qu'un message envoyé par Mail).


----------



## ronparchita (27 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que contient ton disque bootable : un clone ?



Bonjour,

C'est un clone sur un disque externe.

Je viens de faire du disque boutable une analyse des fichiers avec DW sur le HD et sur le boutable.
Avec DW, j'en ai 27 qui ne vont pas bien. Les mêmes sur les deux disques.

Ce sont tous des .plist, mais ce ne sont pas ceux qui sont dans bibliothèque/preference/etc

Je te met les trois derniers pour "voir"

File: "Localized.rsrc"! 
&#8232;Detected that the resource header is damaged and cannot be repaired!&#8232;
Location: "MTLION/Library/Application Support/Microsoft/MAU2.0/Microsoft AutoUpdate.app/Contents/Resources/ zh_CN.lproj/"
!&#8232;!&#8232;
File: "Localized.rsrc"! 
Detected that the resource header is damaged and cannot be repaired!&#8232;Location: "MTLION/Library/Application Support/Microsoft/MAU2.0/Microsoft AutoUpdate.app/Contents/Resources/ zh_TW.lproj/"
!&#8232;!&#8232;
File: "com.apple.appstore.plist"! 
Detected that Property List data is damaged and cannot be repaired.!&#8232;Unexpected character c at line 1!&#8232;Location: "MTLION/Users/Ronparchita/Library/Cookies/"!

Est-ce qu'il faut tous les supprimer du disque dur de l'ordi et relancer une recherche ?

Ceux que je t'ai communiqué précédemment correspondaient à une recherche faite sur les fichiers avec TTP. Il y en avait d'avantage (entre 85 et 90) et apparemment plus variés.

Qu'est-ce que je pourrais bien faire ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Novembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je pourrais bien faire ?


Surtout, ne pas te prendre le chou

= d'expérience, TTP et DW m'ont déjà dénoncé des plist, pas les mêmes, et pas les mêmes que ceux dénoncés par Onyx, sans que mon Mac en soit affecté.
J'ai quand même viré les plist dénoncés, et certains se sont recréés "malades" eux aussi 


Alors, fais le compte de ce qui déconne vraiment à l'usage de ton disque interne, et réfléchis sans t'affoler. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------

Une seule limite : ne vire pas les plist des dossiers Launch Agents et Launch Daemons 
= ce ne sont pas des fichiers de préférences sans importance, mais des éléments nécessaires aux fonctionnement des logiciels !


----------



## thebird69 (28 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas bon signe
> 
> c'est expliqué dans l'aide mac
> toujours utile d'avoir plusieurs comptes
> ...



Pour les comptes j'essayerai donc de trouver dans l'aide.

EN revanche mon disque de sauvegarde est réapparu aujourd'hui :mouais: mais je ne parviens plus à m'y connecter. J'ai un message d'erreur : "OSStatus erreur 2". Une idée?

EDIT
Oups c'est bon pardon. J'ai trouvé sur Google, il s'agit d'un problème fréquent sur WD apparemment. J'avais de plus perdu mon mot de passe mais j'ai réussi à m'en sortir, pour le moment...
Reste l'origine du problème qui vient sans doute de mon opérateur, numericable, qui semble éprouver d'assez nombreux problèmes techniques depuis quelques temps... entre les problèmes de diffusion TV sur canal +, des disparitions des infos programmes, de l'interruption du service replay et du wifi qui a disparu hier....

En tout cas merci pour votre aide.

Cdt


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est un bug Yosemite largement partagé où on ne peut remonter le temps que dans Bureau ou Applications. :rateau:
> 
> Pour remonter le temps ailleurs, il faut entrer dans TM à partir de Macintosh HD ou de l'Ordinateur (Cmd+Maj+C).




L'ergonomie de TM dans Yosemite pour faire une restauration est-elle bien un "bug" ou bien une simple volonté de simplification  à outrance 

Lorsque je me suis heurté à l'impossibilité de naviguer pour trouver le fichier que je voulais restaurer, j'ai été amené à constater les différents aspects que prend la fenêtre TM selon les circonstances. Parfois, je me suis trouvé face à une impossibilité d'accéder au fichier. Un peu par hasard, car j'avais besoin de ce satané fichier, je suis même allé jusqu'à "rebooter" tant j'étais exaspéré par ce "bug".

À vrai dire, lorsque je parviens à mes fins je ne sais pas dire quelle est la règle ou la méthode formelle pour y parvenir à coup sûr. J'y arrive parfois du premier coup, et parfois il me faut tâtonner. Il est clair qu'il s'agit d'une méthode sans doute très restrictive par rapport à ce qu'on avait "avant". On ne peut pas affirmer qu'il s'agit d'un "bug". C'est pour cette raison que je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt d'un problème d'ergonomie hérité d'une volonté de simplification de quelque chose qui était à la fois très simple et très facile à utiliser. Un peu comme lorsque l'on dit que le mieux est souvent l'ennemi du bien. Il est aussi fort possible, aussi, que la mise en place de cette ergonomie "simplificatrice" soit accompagnée d'un "bug".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> À vrai dire, lorsque je parviens à mes fins je ne sais pas dire qu'elle est la règle ou la méthode formelle pour y parvenir à coup sûr.


La mise à jour 10.10.1 est supposée résoudre le bug.

Sinon, ou on entre dans TM à partir de Macintosh HD ou de l'Ordinateur, 
ou on entre dans TM et on remonte à Macintosh HD avant de redescendre dedans.


À mon sens, ce n'est pas tant l'ergonomie qui a été simplifiée que l'aspect des fenêtres qui s'est iOSisé 
= le Système est devenu, lui, encore plus lourd, demandant encore plus de RAM et de proc.


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La mise à jour 10.10.1 est supposée résoudre le bug.
> 
> Sinon, ou on entre dans TM à partir de Macintosh HD ou de l'Ordinateur,
> ou on entre dans TM et on remonte à Macintosh HD avant de redescendre dedans.
> ...



Si c'était aussi simple que cela, je pense que je m'en serais aperçu. 
Malheureusement, on procédant selon selon tes "schémas" ça ne marche pas à tous les coups. La seule chose qui marche à tous les coups est d'arriver au répertoire de l'utilisateur (la maison), quel que soit le point de départ. Lorsque je suis entré dans la maison, les seuls répertoires accessibles sont Applications (qui apparaît vide) et Bureau où apparaissent trois fichiers et deux dossiers (vides). Les trois fichiers sont accessibles, mais pas les deux dossiers. Par contre, si je remonte à la dernière sauvegarde faite (c'est possible puisque les trois fichiers sont accessibles), les deux dossiers vides deviennent accessibles. Je trouve que le changement de l'apparence des fenêtres empilées pour indiquer l'accessibilité au niveau immédiatement inférieur est intéressante.

Comment ai-je procédé pour atteindre les fichiers que j'ai réussi à restaurer, je ne saurai le dire.

Quant à la mise à jour X.10.1, tu penses bien que je ne l'ai pas négligée, mais pour d'autres raisons


----------



## Alesc (29 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous 10.10.1, et je viens de finir ma sauvegarde Time Machine (chiffrée). Via le finder, j'arrive à acéder à tout, mais via l'interface Time Machine, ça ne marche pas, même en passant par Macintosh HD (les premiers niveaux, ça marche, mais dès que j'arrive au bureau par exemple, je n'ai aucun historique...). C'est super agaçant, ça fait 3 jours que je suis sur Yosemite, je regrette vraiment Mavericks...


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Novembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sous 10.10.1, et je viens de finir ma sauvegarde Time Machine (chiffrée). Via le finder, j'arrive à acéder à tout, mais via l'interface Time Machine, ça ne marche pas, même en passant par Macintosh HD (les premiers niveaux, ça marche, mais dès que j'arrive au bureau par exemple, je n'ai aucun historique...). C'est super agaçant, ça fait 3 jours que je suis sur Yosemite, je regrette vraiment Mavericks...



En fait, l'interface de TM ne permet pas de restaurer grand-chose  
Heureusement, on peut passer par le Finder et entrer dans la hiérarchie du fichier de sauvegarde (Backups.backupdb).


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> En fait, l'interface de TM ne permet pas de restaurer grand-chose


cite donc un truc que TM ne peut pas restaurer


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> cite donc un truc que TM ne peut pas restaurer



À partir du moment où je n'ai pas accès à mes documents, que puis-je récupérer ?
Bien sûr, je vois mes documents, je peux parcourir la hiérarchie. Mais si je coche l'un des fichiers pour le restaurer, je ne peux pas le faire parce que le bouton Restaurer est "grisé" (façon de parler) et cliquer dessus est sans effet. Il en est de même des deux flèches à droite de la fenêtre qui permettent de "s'enfoncer" dans la hiérarchie de temps et de "remonter", en bref de naviguer dans les sauvegardes. Elles apparaissent "grisées" et sont inactives. Le seul bouton actif est Annuler.

En revanche, si je vais dans les Applications, tous les boutons et flèches sont actifs. Je peux choisir un fichier .app et le restaurer.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> À partir du moment où je n'ai pas accès à mes documents, que puis-je récupérer ?
> Bien sûr, je vois mes documents, je peux parcourir la hiérarchie. Mais si je coche l'un des fichiers pour le restaurer, je ne peux pas le faire parce que le bouton Restaurer est "grisé" (façon de parler) et cliquer dessus est sans effet. Il en est de même des deux flèches à droite de la fenêtre qui permettent de "s'enfoncer" dans la hiérarchie de temps et de "remonter", en bref de naviguer dans les sauvegardes. Elles apparaissent "grisées" et sont inactives. Le seul bouton actif est Annuler.
> 
> En revanche, si je vais dans les Applications, tous les boutons et flèches sont actifs. Je peux choisir un fichier .app et le restaurer.


ah donc c'est TON TM qui a des soucis
PAS TM en general


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ah donc c'est TON TM qui a des soucis
> PAS TM en general



Le plus rageant c'est que je viens juste de faire un nième essai et que ça a fonctionné après quelques allers-retours dans la hiérarchie en partant de la machine. Mais, à l'essai suivant, ça a foiré. Je me demande si je ne suis pas bon pour une restauration complète du sytème. Mais, avant, je vais tenter une restauration de TM.


----------



## Alesc (29 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Le plus rageant c'est que je viens juste de faire un nième essai et que ça a fonctionné après quelques allers-retours dans la hiérarchie en partant de la machine. Mais, à l'essai suivant, ça a foiré. Je me demande si je ne suis pas bon pour une restauration complète du sytème. Mais, avant, je vais tenter une restauration de TM.


Moi non plus je ne peux rien restaurer via l'interface TM, alors que tous les fichiers sont bien là sur le disque via le Finder. Apparemment, c'est un bug Yosemite, il faut juste attendre une mise à jour


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Novembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Moi non plus je ne peux rien restaurer via l'interface TM, alors que tous les fichiers sont bien là sur le disque via le Finder. Apparemment, c'est un bug Yosemite, il faut juste attendre une mise à jour


J'ai retrouvé le sujet de référence : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-acces-aux-backups-1256000.html

= je me suis trompé :rateau: : la bonne recette est

 ou on entre dans TM à partir de Macintosh HD ou de l'Ordinateur, 
ou on entre dans TM puis on remonte à l'Ordinateur (Cmd+Maj+C) avant de redescendre.


----------



## Alesc (29 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé le sujet de référence : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-acces-aux-backups-1256000.html
> 
> = je me suis trompé :rateau: : la bonne recette est
> 
> ...


Chez moi ça marche avec ton astuce jusqu'au dossier utilisateur, mais si je descends d'un niveau (bureau par exemple), c'est foutu, je n'ai plus accès au "passé" de ces dossiers.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Novembre 2014)

Et tu as essayé des trois façons ?

Alors, c'est peut-être parce que tu as fait une clean install avec reformatage (et que tu n'explores que les sauvegardes sous Yosemite et pas celles sous l'OS X précédent) ??


----------



## Alesc (29 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et tu as essayé des trois façons ?
> 
> Alors, c'est peut-être parce que tu as fait une clean install avec reformatage (et que tu n'explores que les sauvegardes sous Yosemite et pas celles sous l'OS X précédent) ??


J'ai essayé les trois méthodes. Mon Mac et mon HDD sont neufs et n'ont connu que Yosemite...


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Novembre 2014)

Je viens de terminer une réinstallation de X.10.1 et de refaire les manips précédemment décrites. Même punition, même motif !

Je ne pense donc pas que ce soit MON TM qui soit "bizatrre".

J'ai le sentiment que Alesc a les mêmes soucis que moi.

J'ai essayé aussi les différentes stratégies décrites. Elles ne fonctionnent pas chez moi. ET j'arrive pas à reproduire ou à mémoriser ce que j'ai fait quand, d'aventure ça fonctionne.

Je suis ouvert à toute suggestion


----------



## ronparchita (29 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Surtout, ne pas te prendre le chou
> 
> Alors, fais le compte de ce qui déconne vraiment à l'usage de ton disque interne, et réfléchis sans t'affoler.
> 
> ...



Merci pour tes conseils.

J'ai fini par virer tous les .plist restant après en avoir réparé pas mal, et aussi quelques fichiers abimés ou vides, mais rien dans ce que tu m'avais signalé.
Avec TTP, dans la vérification des fichiers, je suis arrivé à 0 erreurs.
Avant, j'avais passé tous les stades de reconstruction d'iPhoto parce que c'est après avoir interrompu le chargement d'iPhoto que ça s'est mis à dysfonctionner.

Ce qui remarche sur le HD de l'ordi c'est la connexion a Internet. Il arrive qu'elle ne s'établisse pas, il me faut alors rebouter, et ça se rétablit. Ca relève également mes emails. Ce que je trouve pénible c'est que la page de macg peine a s'ouvrir, et qu'apres 20 à 30 secondes d'attente, je reboute sur le lien reçu par email et parfois ça ne demande plus que 5 secondes, parfois c'est immédiat.

Ce qui ne remarche pas, en dépit d'installation renouvelées des imprimantes, c'est qu'elles ne fonctionnent jamais. J'ai toujours le message "Impression en cours - L'imprimante n'existe pas ou n'est pas disponible pou&#8230; (la fenêtre est trop petite pour contenir le message).

Si je savais quoi aller chercher sur mon disque dur externe boutable pour récupérer ces fonctions je serais vraiment content et je pourrais m'intéresser à &#8482;. Qui ne remarche pas d'avantage.

J'ai songé un moment à installer Mountain Lion sur un autre disque externe, j'ai donc enfiché la clé USB, demare sur Alt, et sélectionné EFI. je ne sais plus quoi.
J'ai lancé et j'ai eu la roulette pendant plus de 5 minutes.
Lassé par l'attente, j'ai éteint l'ordi. Maintenant je voudrai re-essayer, mais ma clé qui apparait bien dans le finder n'apparait plus avec Alt. J'ai tenté un examen avec DW mais tout parait normal. Tu penses que j'ai pu l'abimer ?

Mon plan était d'aller ensuite apres une clean installe chercher tous mes fichiers sur mon HD. C'est raté.
Dur, 

Et toi, ça va ?


----------



## Alesc (29 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je viens de terminer une réinstallation de X.10.1 et de refaire les manips précédemment décrites. Même punition, même motif !
> 
> Je ne pense donc pas que ce soit MON TM qui soit "bizatrre".
> 
> ...


Ne te casse pas la tête, c'est juste un bug de Yosemite, et j'ai lu sur un autre forum que la bete qui circule en ce moment corrige le problème. Attendons la prochaine mise à jour


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Novembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Ne te casse pas la tête, c'est juste un bug de Yosemite, et j'ai lu sur un autre forum que la bete qui circule en ce moment corrige le problème. Attendons la prochaine mise à jour



Voilà une excellente nouvelle si, effectivement, X.10.2 corrige le problème.
Compte tenu des problèmes qui sont peu à peu répertoriés et (à mon avis) l'urgence de les corriger, on peut douter que tous soient résolus d'un seul coup.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Novembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Et toi, ça va ?


Ça va mieux que bien d'autres ! 

Je ne sais pas pour ta clé usb (mais c'est fragile ces bêtes-là).

As-tu essayé dans un autre compte d'utilisateur ? 
Si tout y cafouille comme dans ton compte actuel, ça peut valoir le coup de réinstaller le Système au-dessus de tes données, avec Recovery.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------




Alesc a dit:


> Ne te casse pas la tête, c'est juste un bug de Yosemite, et j'ai lu sur un autre forum que la beta qui circule en ce moment corrige le problème. Attendons la prochaine mise à jour


C'est ce qui se confirme sur les Apple Communities : certains s'en sont sortis avec la 10.10.1 (eux qui pouvaient accéder en 10.10.0 à leurs sauvegardes via l'Ordinateur), d'autres restent sur le carreau

= double bug ?


----------



## ronparchita (30 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça va mieux que bien d'autres !
> 
> Je ne sais pas pour ta clé usb (mais c'est fragile ces bêtes-là).
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas d'autre compte utilisateur que le mien.

J'ai pensé à RECOVERY et ne sachant pas comment ça marche, j'ai fait une recherche.
Je crois que c'est sur MACOSX facile qu'il est dit que RECOVERY doit être utilisé ou plutôt ne doit être utilisé qu'a la dernière extrémité. J'en suis vraiment là ? 

J'ai cloné mon HD avec toutes ses vilaines blessures et la partition recovery grâce à CCC 3.4.4 parce qu'avec Super Duper, celle-ci avait été oubliée, l'idée étant de recoveriser ce disque externe.
J'imagine qu'il faut que je boute sur ce disque externe puis que je lance recovery. Je vais vérifier si c'est bien ça et je me lance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Novembre 2014)

C'est simple de créer un nouveau compte : on appuie sur le bouton + dans Préférences Système > Utilisateurs.

Tu peux réinstaller le Système simplement en redémarrant sur la partition Recovery de ton Mac, et en lançant l'utilitaire dédié
(c'est parfois mieux en Ethernet qu'en Airport)
= ça réécrit le Système sans effacer tes données, et c'est assez anodin pour être souvent un simple test de dépannage.

La dernière extrémité, c'est de tout réinstaller de zéro (et là, il vaudrait mieux que tu sauvegardes la partition Recovery sur une clé usb ou un disque externe : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT4848 ).


----------



## ronparchita (30 Novembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est simple de créer un nouveau compte : on appuie sur le bouton + dans Préférences Système > Utilisateurs.


C'est vrai, j'aurais pu y penser.
Mais je n'ai pas saisi le fond de ta pensée, qu'est-ce que je vais faire de ce compte là ?



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu peux réinstaller le Système simplement en redémarrant sur la partition Recovery de ton Mac, et en lançant l'utilitaire dédié
> (c'est parfois mieux en Ethernet qu'en Airport)
> = ça réécrit le Système sans effacer tes données, et c'est assez anodin pour être souvent un simple test de dépannage.


Ce serait possible de mon Mac de lancer Recovery sur le clone2 (celui que j'ai cloné avec CCC).
L'dée est que si ça ne sert à rien, j'ai toujours mes ultimes info sur mon Mac.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La dernière extrémité, c'est de tout réinstaller de zéro (et là, il vaudrait mieux que tu sauvegardes la partition Recovery sur une clé usb ou un disque externe : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT4848 ).


La partition Recovery je l'ai sur ce deuxième disque Boutable qui s'appelle Boutable 2, c'est plus simple.


----------



## ronparchita (1 Décembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> C'est vrai, j'aurais pu y penser.
> Mais () c'est plus simple.



Bonjour,

Je ne m'ennuie pas

Impossible d'utiliser RECOVERY car ça bloque, l'ordinateur n'étant pas reconnu par Apple.
J'avais acheté Lion des Montagnes une misère et l'avais installé sur mon iMac 24 blanc que j'ai revendu pour m'acheter celui-là qui est gris et qui avait déjà, il me semble, ce Lion là !
Je suis allé sur le magasin d'Apple en ligne et eu la surprise de découvrir que le prix avait augmenté ! Ce qui me soucie c'est que pour le telecharger il faut avoir d'installé Snow ou Lion or mon Disque dur est sous Lion des Montagnes. Dois-je cloner mon HD sur un disque externe puis réinstaller l'iMac avec les disques d'installation ?

En désespoir de cause et comme j'ai un clone actuel de mon HD Boutable2 sur un autre disque externe j'ai bouté sur la première version boutable laquelle se connecte à internet et avec laquelle je peux imprimer. J'ai demandé a tri-backup de me l'installer sur mon HD. Une fois réalisé, impossible de démarrer sur mon HD. Dur. J'ai donc fait un clone de ce boutable sur le HD avec CCC  version 3.4.4 et là miracle, ça a bouté et assez bien puisque j'ai internet et mail et les imprimantes fonctionnent.

Reste le problème de . J'ai tenté une sauvegarde, mais un message m'invite à refaire une nouvelle sauvegarde apres avoir formaté. Via utilitaire de disque j'ai essayé  d'ouvrir spartebundle mais ça me dit : Impossible d'attacher «iMac de moi.sparsebundle». (aucun système de fichiers montable) et un bouton OK un peu provocateur je trouve. 
Que pourrais-je tenter pour rétablir le contact


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2014)

la raison pour " avoir installé SL ou lion" est simple
il faut avoir acces à l'appli mac " app store" afin entre autres de pouvoir acceder à son espace perso -apple ID- avec les trucs dont on est "proprio" ( dont les OS)


----------



## ronparchita (1 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> la raison pour " avoir installé SL ou lion" est simple
> il faut avoir acces à l'appli mac " app store" afin entre autres de pouvoir acceder à son espace perso -apple ID- avec les trucs dont on est "proprio" ( dont les OS)



Bonjour Pascal,
Effectivement j'ai lu que Snow et Lion donnaient accès à la boutique d'Apple via l'Apple ID.
Apres, la fin de ta phrase n'est pas prouvée. Avec la version de Lion des Montagnes que j'utilise actuellement qui vient de je ne sais ou, j'ai pu telecharger toutes les mises à jour. J'ai aussi pu acheter sur cette boutique en ligne sans aucun problème.
Ce qui m'agace dans cette affaire c'est de rencontrer un problème là ou il ne devrait pas y en avoir.
Avec les logiciels que j'ai acheté, j'ai un numéro et j'ai le support.
Avec Lion des Montagnes que j'ai acheté, j'ai une clé USB que j'ai réalisé et qui ne me sert plus et je n'ai plus rien parce que mon logiciel que j'ai payé est parti avec mon ordi. N'importe quoi !
Ensuite, soucieux de régulariser ma situation je m'informe des conditions pour retrouver la propriété de ce que j'avais déjà et j'apprend que mon ordi doit avoir de chargé Snow ou Lion. Sachant que j'ai la version LM, est-ce que cela satisfait à la seule nécessité de se connecter à mon compte ou est-ce qu'il me faut impérativement réinstaller SNOW sur mon disque dur.
Voilà la question qui arrive à un moment ou je me trouve ennuyé par d'autres problèmes plus importants. Et voilà une quête qui fait suite à une situation quelque peu ubuesque, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Décembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Reste le problème de . J'ai tenté une sauvegarde, mais un message m'invite à refaire une nouvelle sauvegarde apres avoir formaté.
> 
> Que pourrais-je tenter pour rétablir le contact


Tu obéis : tu mets le sparsebundle à la Corbeille (après l'avoir démonté et avoir désactivé TM), et tu repars de zéro.


Le ML fourni à l'achat d'un Mac ne se retélécharge pas sur l'App Store, mais sur les serveurs Apple avec (Internet) Recovery ! (= l'installeur est alors spécifique du Mac)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> version de Lion des Montagnes que j'utilise actuellement qui vient de je ne sais ou,


toute la question est là 
ceci dit il y a des fils sur le contenu de l'installateur et lien ( ou pas) avec Apple ID et ou machine
( je crois que c'est Renaud et macomaniac qui ont fouiné)


----------



## ronparchita (1 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu obéis


 Ok, en fin de compte tu me fais gagner du temps et en cas d'absence d'un élément disparu je pourrai toujours aller sur les sauvegardes évolutives de Tribackup




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le ML fourni à l'achat d'un Mac ne se retélécharge pas sur l'App Store, mais sur les serveurs Apple avec (Internet) Recovery ! (= l'installeur est alors spécifique du Mac)


L'iMac que j'utilise avait à l'origine Leopard. Lorsque je l'ai acheté il était au même OSX que mon blanc, c'est à dire ML.
Quand j'ai lancé Recovery, une fenêtre m'a dit qu'Apple allait vérifier la reconnaissance de mon ordi, j'ai cliqué OK et Apple m'a dit que mon iMac n'était pas reconnu.
J'ai alors fait une recherche pour faire reconnaitre mon Mac par Apple, et apparemment, il faut que j'achète ML sur la boutique en ligne au prix de 18 ou 19 , qu'en fait je vais recevoir toutes les infos utiles par courrier dans les 2 ou trois jours et qu'il faudra que je le telecharge.
Est-ce que la reconnaissance de mon ordi se fera à ce moment là ? Est-ce qu'il faudra que je l'installe pour que l'ordi soit reconnu, ce qui suppose qu'avant de telecharger, il faut que je réinstalle SNOW, donc que je sauvegarde juste avant de refaire l'installation puis que j'enfile Snow puis que je telecharge puis que je sauve le fichier boutable puis que j'installe LM puis que je le mette à jour puis qu'ensuite j'aille chercher les fichiers et dossiers sur mon clone, j'en ai pour 2 jours !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Décembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> L'iMac que j'utilise avait à l'origine Leopard. Lorsque je l'ai acheté il était au même OSX que mon blanc, c'est à dire ML.
> Quand j'ai lancé Recovery, une fenêtre m'a dit qu'Apple allait vérifier la reconnaissance de mon ordi, j'ai cliqué OK et Apple m'a dit que mon iMac n'était pas reconnu.
> J'ai alors fait une recherche pour faire reconnaitre mon Mac par Apple, et apparemment, il faut que j'achète ML sur la boutique en ligne au prix de 18 ou 19 &#8364;, qu'en fait je vais recevoir toutes les infos utiles par courrier dans les 2 ou trois jours et qu'il faudra que je le telecharge.
> Est-ce que la reconnaissance de mon ordi se fera à ce moment là ? Est-ce qu'il faudra que je l'installe pour que l'ordi soit reconnu, ce qui suppose qu'avant de telecharger, il faut que je réinstalle SNOW, donc que je sauvegarde juste avant de refaire l'installation puis que j'enfile Snow puis que je telecharge puis que je sauve le fichier boutable puis que j'installe LM puis que je le mette à jour puis qu'ensuite j'aille chercher les fichiers et dossiers sur mon clone, j'en ai pour 2 jours !


Là, c'est sur l'Apple Store (le site en ligne) que tu vas acheter l'installeur générique de Mountain,
et c'est sur l'App Store (l'application) que tu vas le télécharger grâce au code que va contenir le courrier d'Apple.

Tu peux télécharger l'installeur sur ton clone, 
sauvegarder l'installeur ailleurs,
lancer l'installeur depuis le clone en lui demandant d'installer sur ton Mac, 
puis redémarrer sur ton Mac et demander la migration du clone à la première connexion sur le nouveau système.
C'est seulement si la migration foire que tu seras obligé de tout réinstaller à la main dans un système neuf.


Si je comprends bien, c'est Apple qui t'a dit d'acheter ML en ligne parce que ton ordi n'est plus reconnu par leurs serveurs (mésaventure qui semble fréquente ces jours-ci dans notre forum) : cela me semble cavalier, mais bon, si ça marche enfin&#8230;


----------



## ronparchita (1 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, c'est Apple qui t'a dit d'acheter ML en ligne parce que ton ordi n'est plus reconnu par leurs serveurs (mésaventure qui semble fréquente ces jours-ci dans notre forum) : cela me semble cavalier, mais bon, si ça marche enfin



Merci de ta réponse et de tes explications.
Ce n'est pas Apple qui m'a dit. J'ai cherché sur le Net si d'autres personnes se trouvaient dans le même cas que moi. Je n'ai rien trouvé à cet égard, par contre j'ai lu qu'en transférant sur une clé USB on pouvait installer sur autant de Mac qu'on voulait, pratique pour ceux qui gère un parc. J'ai ensuite cherché à retelecharger ML, et j'ai trouvé un site qui vendait soit sur DVD soit en téléchargement, puis j'ai trouvé une reference sur ce site dans un forum ou l'auteur d'un certain nombre de messages disait que seul Apple vendait ses logiciels et que LM n'avait jamais existé chez Apple en DVD. Je suis donc allé sur le site d'Apple qui dit que pour installer ML il faut avoir Snow ou Lion. En Installant Snow, j'ai le DVD,  ou Lion, je pourrais telecharger sur le site mais selon la procédure que tu détailles et qui est d'ailleurs expliquée sur le site de la pomme. Ou, ta réponse va m'aider. En ce moment, j'ai trois disques externes connecté plus  actuellement hors jeu.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Décembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Je suis donc allé sur le site d'Apple qui dit que pour installer ML il faut avoir Snow ou Lion


ou Mountain Lion !

= l'essentiel est de pouvoir accéder à l'App Store à partir du Mac (ce qui n'est possible qu'à partir de 10.6.8) :
 tu peux télécharger l'installeur de ML à partir d'un ML, et t'en servir ensuite comme bon te semble sur tes disques externes ou sur le Mac reformaté

= l'installeur est prévu pour mettre à niveau un système antérieur ou installer sur une partition vierge.


----------



## ronparchita (1 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ou Mountain Lion !
> 
> = l'essentiel est de pouvoir accéder à l'App Store à partir du Mac (ce qui n'est possible qu'à partir de 10.6.8) :
> tu peux télécharger l'installeur de ML à partir d'un ML, et t'en servir ensuite comme bon te semble sur tes disques externes ou sur le Mac reformaté
> ...



Ok, merci. Ce sera donc plus simple que ce que je craignais.

Merci pour tout, et pour tous.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (2 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Problème avec Time Machine : j'ai fait une sauvegarde avant hier à 11 h 30 sur mon DD externe Verbatim et c'est bien mentionné dans le menu déroulant de TM, mais ce matin il me réclame de nouveau une sauvegarde en me disant que je n'ai pas sauvegardé depuis 12 jours.
J'avais déjà rencontré un problème avant hier car j'avais déjà sauvegardé 1 semaine avant mais il m'avait de nouveau tout sauvegardé au lieu de faire juste la mise à jour comme d'habitude. 

http://cjoint.com/?0LckPkJFZW4


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

C'est un problème qui est inédit pour moi : je ne peux que te suggérer de réparer les permissions avec Utilitaire de Disque, 
et de tenter un full reset de TM = http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=9146962&postcount=12

À moins que tu n'aies un utilitaire dédié à TM et qui ne soit pas à jour pour Yosemite : TM Editor, TM Scheduler,  ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (2 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> À moins que tu n'aies un utilitaire dédié à TM et qui ne soit pas à jour pour Yosemite : TM Editor, TM Scheduler,  ?



C'est celui qui était avec Yosémite sur mon mac mini 2014 neuf


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Décembre 2014)

Je parlais d'utilitaires tiers qu'on télécharge sur leur site développeur et que tu pouvais avoir migré d'un Système antérieur.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (2 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je parlais d'utilitaires tiers qu'on télécharge sur leur site développeur et que tu pouvais avoir migré d'un Système antérieur.



je n'ai jamais rien téléchargé, j'ai toujours utilisé TM tel qu'il est. Par contre c'est vrai que j'ai justement fait une récupération Time Machine de mon ancien Mac mini sous Maverick vers mon nouveau Mac sous Yosémite, mais je ne vois pas comment  des anciennes versions auraient pu être mises à la place des nouvelles  

J'ai refait une nouvelle sauvegarde à 14 h, je verrais bien. En regardant les préférences il avait, a priori, zappé l'avant dernière sauvegarde.

http://cjoint.com/?0LcrzP4aOJQ


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Décembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> je ne vois pas comment  des anciennes versions auraient pu être mises à la place des nouvelles


De mon côté, je ne vois pas à propos de quoi tu parles d'anciennes et nouvelles versions. 



Pinsonmimi a dit:


> J'ai refait une nouvelle sauvegarde à 14 h, je verrais bien.  En regardant les préférences il avait, a priori, zappé l'avant dernière sauvegarde.


Alors, si ta sauvegarde de 14 heures ne redresse pas les choses, le full reset devrait être efficace.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (2 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> De mon côté, je ne vois pas à propos de quoi tu parles d'anciennes et nouvelles versions.



je suppose que TM a 2 versions différentes sur Maverick et Yosémite non ?




> Alors, si ta sauvegarde de 14 heures ne redresse pas les choses, le full reset devrait être efficace.



Le full reset, c'est effacer le DD et refaire une sauvegarde ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Décembre 2014)

Tu es en forme ce soir, d'après la lecture de tes posts récents !


Je ne faisais pas allusion aux versions de TM, mais à des utilitaires que tu aurais ajoutés un jour ou l'autre.

Le full reset, c'est réinitialiser le plist de TM, comme le décrit le lien de mon message #4841 de 12h 27 (où je nommais des utilitaires ajoutables à TM).


----------



## Pinsonmimi (3 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu es en forme ce soir, d'après la lecture de tes posts récents !
> 
> 
> Je ne faisais pas allusion aux versions de TM, mais à des utilitaires que tu aurais ajoutés un jour ou l'autre.
> ...



Je venais de te dire que je n'avais rien téléchargé et donc j'ai pensé que tu me parlais de TM lui-même.

Si j'ai de nouveau le problème, je ferais donc un full reset comme tu le préconises.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Matlau (6 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Nouveau chez MAC, je découvre l'utilitaire de Sauvegarde Time Machine. 
C'est sans doute la premier programme que j'ai lancé dès réception de mon matériel 

Maintenant, j'ai déjà quelques sauvegardes et je peux plus facilement découvrir l'interface pour restaurer éventuellement quelque chose (je suis en phase de découverte).


Quand je rentre dans l'interface Time Machine, j'ai la possibilité de cliquer sur "Applications, Bureau, Ma maison" et remonter dans le temps, par contre quand je clique sur "Documents", je n'arrive pas remonter dans le temps. Pourquoi ?
Je suis obligé de passer par le lien "Macintosh HD" puis naviguer dans l'arborescence pour arriver à "documents".

Merci pour vos explications.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (6 Décembre 2014)

Matlau a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Nouveau chez MAC, je découvre l'utilitaire de Sauvegarde Time Machine.
> C'est sans doute la premier programme que j'ai lancé dès réception de mon matériel
> ...




A priori c'est le bug dont tout le monde parle depuis plusieurs pages...


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Décembre 2014)

Matlau a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Nouveau chez MAC, je découvre l'utilitaire de Sauvegarde Time Machine.
> C'est sans doute la premier programme que j'ai lancé dès réception de mon matériel
> ...



Sois rassuré 
Tu n'es pas le seul 
Ce problème a été décrit par de nombreux utilisateurs, et il semble que ce soit un big recensé.

Toutefois (cela m'est arrivé), en suivant un chemin si tordu qu'on ne s'en souvient même pas, il arrive que ça "tombe en marche". Mais c'est très aléatoire. Toutes les recettes données dans les différents fils n'ont pas aboutis chez moi. Cela m'a même valu une remarque amusante : ce n'était pas TM qui était vérolé, mais MON TM !. Du coup, je me suis offert une réinstallation complète de Yosemite. Mais sans résultat. 

Pourtant d'aucuns ont la chance, semble-t-il, d'accéder à la hiérarchie sous Documents, et de manière reproductible ! Quelle chance . Heureusement, en cas d'urgence, il est possible de s'en tirer "manuellement". C'est un peu délicat, mais c'est faisable. Courage donc  Avec un peu de chance, sait-on jamais, ce bug sera réparé par la mise à jour X.10.2


----------



## Matlau (7 Décembre 2014)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre.
On va attendre une MaJ


----------



## Pinsonmimi (8 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu es en forme ce soir, d'après la lecture de tes posts récents !
> Je ne faisais pas allusion aux versions de TM, mais à des utilitaires que tu aurais ajoutés un jour ou l'autre.
> 
> Le full reset, c'est réinitialiser le plist de TM, comme le décrit le lien de mon message #4841 de 12h 27 (où je nommais des utilitaires ajoutables à TM).



J'ai donc fait le full reset comme préconisé mais ça n'a rien donné  j'ai reformatté le disque dur externe et ai refait 1 sauvegarde et toujours le même message comme quoi je n'ai aucune sauvegarde de faite

http://cjoint.com/?0LioguqsBS6


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Décembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> J'ai donc fait le full reset comme préconisé mais ça n'a rien donné  j'ai reformatté le disque dur externe et ai refait 1 sauvegarde et toujours le même message comme quoi je n'ai aucune sauvegarde de faite


La seule autre idée qui me vienne est une réinstallation du Système (avec Recovery), mais ton Mac est neuf

Alors, est-ce un bug Yosemite ?? :hein:


----------



## Pinsonmimi (8 Décembre 2014)

j'ai l'impression que malgré le full reset, il garde en mémoire les sauvegardes de l'ancien mac mini sur un disque mini partner mais je ne vois vraiment pas comment corriger cela d'autant plus que je ne peux pas sauvegarder sur le mini partner parce que je n'ai pas de prise FW sur le nouveau mac. Le full Reset aurait du corriger cela non ? 

http://cjoint.com/?0LitmzhJAJD


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Décembre 2014)

Oui.

Tu peux essayer de supprimer ta vieille sauvegarde du panneau des destinations des sauvegardes dans Préférences Système 
(cela ne t'empêchera pas d'y accéder ensuite : il te suffira de passer par le menu _Parcourir d'autres disques Time Machine_, c'est-à-dire "d'autres disques que ceux qui sont les destinations habituelles des sauvegardes de ce Mac").



Que raconte le petit i rouge à côté de 17 Novembre 2014 dans ta capture d'écran ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (9 Décembre 2014)

Le message est le suivant :

http://cjoint.com/?0Lji6HYkQoT

On dirait qu'il recherche mon ancien disque Mini Partner et pourtant il sauvegarde quand même sur le nouveau.

J'ai supprimé la vieille sauvegarde dans les prefs...

La sauvegarde vient de redémarrer automatiquement...

Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'il attend 24 heures pour me dire que je n'ai pas sauvegardé alors qu'il ne reconnait pas la dernière en date... Il devrait redémarrait de suite une autre sauvegarde, non ?

EDIT : je n'y comprends rien !! je viens donc d'effacer les anciens disques et si j'ouvre le Disque externe, je vois que le  nom est celui de l'ancien mac toujours (Brandy) :

http://cjoint.com/?0LjjmE100wn

De plus la dernière sauvegarde il y a 10 minutes n'a même pas duré 5 minutes... à tous les coups elle n'a pas été faite

Je n'ai plus le message que j'avais (celui que j'ai mis en début de message)

Enfin ce que je ne comprends pas c'est le disque externe avec l'outil disque dur, il me met que j'ai 2 partitions alors que je n'en ai qu'une (c'est 1 DD de 500 Go):

http://cjoint.com/?0Ljjpw3XOAI


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Décembre 2014)

Il te faut peut-être connecter ton disque externe autrement (port, câble, hub, chaînage, ) ?
Ou au moins tout éteindre, tout débrancher, laisser refroidir, et tout reconnecter.


Le nom du Mac sauvegardé par TM est celui de ses _Préférences Système > Partage_.


Je ne vois qu'une partition 1 rectangle noir), partiellement remplie (en bleu) et avec de l'espace disponible (en blanc).


----------



## Pinsonmimi (10 Décembre 2014)

Ca commence à me prendre la tête 

Est-ce que je peux me servir de mon mac mini 2009 comme sauvegarde de Time Machine ? et est-ce que je peux y faire une sauvegarde avec une seule partition et un système Yosémite dessus ?

En fait j'aimerais savoir si je peux faire un genre de clone sur l'ancien mac mini que je mettrais à jour avec Time Machine ?

Comment je peux relier les 2 macs pour voir apparaitre l'icône du 2009 sur le bureau du 2014 comme si c'était un DD externe ? Ils sont tous les 2 en réseau via la freebox.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Décembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas si la version Server de Yosemite est sortie.
Il vaut mieux séparer la partition Système de la partition Sauvegarde.

Tu peux passer par une synchronisation : logiciel local dédié ou BitTorrent Sync.

Là, c'est un problème Réseau, pas un problème Time Machine.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (10 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si la version Server de Yosemite est sortie.
> Il vaut mieux séparer la partition Système de la partition Sauvegarde.
> 
> Tu peux passer par une synchronisation : logiciel local dédié ou BitTorrent Sync.
> ...




Et si j'installe un Maverick sur l'ancien mac mini est ce que ça marchera en faisant 2 partitions : une avec système et l'autre pour Time Machine ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Décembre 2014)

Ça devrait pouvoir marcher.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (10 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça devrait pouvoir marcher.




merci beaucoup.


----------



## Alexis176 (13 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je vous fait part de mon problème qui est arrivé depuis le passage à Yosemite : mes disques partagés (à savoir ma Freebox et ma Time Capsule) ne "montent" plus dans le Finder. Pire, dans l'Utilitaire Airport, la capsule (branchée en direct à ma box) reste en "Lecture des réglages..." et ne donne qu'un message d'erreur à la fin. Un débranchage/branchage électrique résout le problème pour quelques heures. Lorsqu'il la détecte, la sauvegarde fonctionne parfaitement (à noter que malgré le problème de non détection par l'AirPort dans le petit icône en haut j'ai quand même les bonnes infos, à savoir date de dernière sauvegarde 11 décembre).
Pour compléter la description du problème qui je pense vient vraiment du Mac et d'un problème réseau avec Yosemite, les apps sur iPad ou iPhone m'indiquent bien la présence d'une Time Capsule sur mon réseau, en vert, en état de fonctionnement.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (13 Décembre 2014)

Alexis176 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vous fait part de mon problème qui est arrivé depuis le passage à Yosemite : mes disques partagés (à savoir ma Freebox et ma Time Capsule) ne "montent" plus dans le Finder. Pire, dans l'Utilitaire Airport, la capsule (branchée en direct à ma box) reste en "Lecture des réglages..." .




Juste pour dire qu'avec Yosémite, j'ai bien  ma Freebox dans le finder et j'ai bien le PC  par contre je n'ai pas mon autre Mac parce que , comme dit plus haut, il n'y a pas encore de version Server sur Yosémite, mais à mon avis, cela ne doit pas affecter la Freebox qui est considérée comme un PC . Par contre j'ai mis les régalges de Free en routeur.


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Décembre 2014)

Alexis176 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vous fait part de mon problème qui est arrivé depuis le passage à Yosemite : mes disques partagés (à savoir ma Freebox et ma Time Capsule) ne "montent" plus dans le Finder. Pire, dans l'Utilitaire Airport, la capsule (branchée en direct à ma box) reste en "Lecture des réglages..." et ne donne qu'un message d'erreur à la fin. Un débranchage/branchage électrique résout le problème pour quelques heures. Lorsqu'il la détecte, la sauvegarde fonctionne parfaitement (à noter que malgré le problème de non détection par l'AirPort dans le petit icône en haut j'ai quand même les bonnes infos, à savoir date de dernière sauvegarde 11 décembre).
> Pour compléter la description du problème qui je pense vient vraiment du Mac et d'un problème réseau avec Yosemite, les apps sur iPad ou iPhone m'indiquent bien la présence d'une Time Capsule sur mon réseau, en vert, en état de fonctionnement.
> ...




Désolé pour toi !
À tout hasard vérifie tes réglages de partage et de réseau.

Personnellement de mon iMac je vois mon MBP 13", la Freebox et la Freebox serveur.
De même de mon MBP 13", je vois l'iMac et les boîtes Free.
Un cliquant sur l'un des éléments présents pour m'y connecter, j'accède sans problème aux éléments qui m'intéressent.
En ce qui concerne les boîtes de Free, n"hésite pas à faire une ré-initialisation générale en faisant une mise hors tension, puis une attente d'une bonne poignées de secondes, et enfin une mise sous tension de la boîte principale (celle qui est réunie au réseau téléphonique). Ça aide grandement  pour que les deux boîtes réapparaissent dans la fenêtre latérale.


----------



## PDD (13 Décembre 2014)

djgregb a dit:


> il faut un disque dur dédié a time machine ou bien on peut cumuler des données + TM ?
> car je n'ai qu'un disque dur externe de 500Go avec des données dessus déja...


Pas pour moi, j'ai un DDE de 1T sur lequel j'ai copié une série de fichiers et aussi les sauvegardes TM de deux de mes ordis.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (13 Décembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Personnellement de mon iMac je vois mon MBP 13", la Freebox et la Freebox serveur.
> De même de mon MBP 13", je vois l'iMac et les boîtes Free.



ça te sert à quoi d'avoir la freebox player sur le finder


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Décembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> ça te sert à quoi d'avoir la freebox player sur le finder



À moi personnellement, ça ne me sert à rien, sinon de savoir que les boîtes de Free conçues pour être vues ainsi, comme des serveurs potentiels, sont bien présentes et inclues dans le réseau Wi-Fi dont la FreeBox principale est la pièce maîtresse. Je dois préciser que je n'ai pas de connexion par fil entre mes différents équipements. Bien entendu, il s'agit de la FreeBox Revolution.

Accessoirement, ça me permet de savoir que ce réseau local WiFi est opérationnel.

Accessoirement, aussi, lorsqu'il arrive qu'une des deux boîtes Free n'est plus visible dans la partie adéquate de la barre latérale, je sais alors qu'il y a un problème de WiFi imputable à Free, sans que cela m'empêche d'accéder à Internet.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (14 Décembre 2014)

C'est bizarre parce qu'elle n'est jamais apparue sur mes macs par contre elle est bien sur le PC, j'en ignore la raison, mais ça n'a pas pas d'importance, pour moi ça ne sert à rien.
Elles sont bien toutes les 2 dans mes prefs "son" à cause de l'Air Media.


----------



## Average Joe (15 Décembre 2014)

Je suis en ce qui me concerne abonné Orange. La Livebox apparaît bien dans la barre latérale du Finder, l'autre Mac aussi, ainsi possiblement que le décodeur (je ne suis pas sûr : c'est juste marqué "PC 7") mais le Finder indique "échec de la connexion". Il faut Safari pour pouvoir accéder aux réglages wi-fi et autres.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Décembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> C'est bizarre parce qu'elle n'est jamais apparue sur mes macs par contre elle est bien sur le PC, j'en ignore la raison, mais ça n'a pas pas d'importance, pour moi ça ne sert à rien.
> Elles sont bien toutes les 2 dans mes prefs "son" à cause de l'Air Media.



Ça peut être utile à ceux qui veulent soit déposer des vidéos dans le disque serveur pour les regarder sur la TV, soit faire l'opération inverse (lorsqu'elle n'est pas protégée) de copier des enregistrements faits dans le disque serveur depuis la TV. Cela se fait simplement par un "drag and drop", en français un "glisser - déposer".


----------



## J83 (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
désolé si ma question a déjà été posée mais j'ai pas le courage de lire 244 pages lol.
Voilà mon problème :
je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe de 4 GO que je compte utiliser pour sauvegarder via TM le disque de mon mac (1 TO) et un disque externe (2 TO).
Ma question est la suivante : vaut-il mieux que je fasse une sauvegarde complète des 2 disques avec TM, ou que je fasse une partition TM pour sauvegarder le disque du mac et une partition pour sauvegarder le disque externe ?
Là où je doute un peu c'est que si mon disque externe de 2 TO claque, est-il possible de récupérer facilement les données via TM pour les restaurer sur un autre disque externe ?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Si ton 2 To ne contient que des données (et pas de Système bootable), TM va forcément te le sauvegarder sur la même partition que ton Mac : il te faudra seulement l'enlever des exclusions des Préférences Système pour que TM le fasse.

Pour restaurer le contenu du 2 To sur un autre disque externe, il te faudra sélectionner le contenu du 2 To (et pas l'intitulé du disque lui-même) et passer par le clic droit (pour lui indiquer la destination de restauration).
Alors que si tu veux restaurer une sauvegarde du 2 To sur le 2 To lui-même, il te suffit de sélectionner le disque (et pas seulement le contenu) et de cliquer sur le bouton _Restaurer_.


J'espère que ton nouveau disque externe est en Thunderbolt ou USB 3


----------



## J83 (3 Janvier 2015)

OK, merci pour ta réponse 
Mon nouveau disque est en USB 3 oui, je me vois mal sauvegarder 3 TO de données en USB 2 lol.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (6 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
je n'ai plus de problème pour mes sauvegardes avec Time Machine, mais par contre je n'ai plus comme avant un message qui me rappelait tous les 10 jours que je n'avais pas sauvegardé. 
J'ai vu qu'il existait des softs pour faire cela comme time machine scheduler ou time machine editor mais je me dis que si ça fonctionnait avant c'est qu'il devait y avoir un moyen de le régler par défaut quelque part. 
Je ne trouve rien dans les préférences pour ce réglage


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,

Ce n'est pas un réglage qu'on pourrait modifier avec un utilitaire tiers,
c'est une fonctionnalité de Time Machine qui, classiquement, ne survient que si TM est activée dans ses Préférences Système.

Car, au-delà de dix jours, on peut aboutir à des problèmes : nouvelle sauvegarde intégrale au lieu de différentielle, voire corruption de toutes les sauvegardes.
Il n'y a donc pas d'intérêt à modifier ce délai. 
(c'était mon message originel, que je corrige ci-dessous)


Avant Yosemite, ce n'était pas un réglage qu'on pouvait modifier avec un utilitaire tiers,
c'était une fonctionnalité de Time Machine qui, classiquement, ne survenait que si TM était activée dans ses Préférences Système.

Car, au-delà de dix jours, on pouvait aboutir à des problèmes : nouvelle sauvegarde intégrale au lieu de différentielle, voire corruption de toutes les sauvegardes.
Il n'y avait donc pas d'intérêt à modifier ce délai.


Mais on peut tout à fait se créer un Rappel ou un Calendrier, si on souhaite un délai inférieur à 10 jours.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2015)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je n'ai plus de problème pour mes sauvegardes avec Time Machine, mais par contre je n'ai plus comme avant un message qui me rappelait tous les 10 jours que je n'avais pas sauvegardé.
> J'ai vu qu'il existait des softs pour faire cela comme time machine scheduler ou time machine editor mais je me dis que si ça fonctionnait avant c'est qu'il devait y avoir un moyen de le régler par défaut quelque part.
> Je ne trouve rien dans les préférences pour ce réglage


une simple recherche et tu aurais vu qu'il il n'y a PLUS ce message sur yosemite

ceci dit 

un moyen simple : le laisser branché 24h/24 avec TM sur OUI
(qui est le comportement prévu)
Avec un mini c'est vraiment simple


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> une simple recherche et tu aurais vu qu'il il n'y a PLUS ce message sur yosemite


J'ai fait cette simple recherche après t'avoir lu,
et je n'ai trouvé que ça : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6745050 :rose:

As-tu d'autres sources plus affirmatives ?
à part http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12828111&postcount=14 !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2015)

ou ca
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6655278

ou ca
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6707818
 celui là  est amusant car affirme que le reglage serait passé à...30 jours
le gars est level 1 , je doute
(  j'ai des centaines de resultats google je ne donne que 2 liens)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> (  j'ai des centaines de resultats google je ne donne que 2 liens)


(toi y'en a pas être bête du tout)  mais je le savais déjà


----------



## Pinsonmimi (6 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> une simple recherche et tu aurais vu qu'il il n'y a PLUS ce message sur yosemite




t'es vraiment désagréable avec tes remarques à chaque fois.  Si ça te coute de répondre, ne réponds pas !! si je pose la question c'est que je n'avais pas trouvé de réponse fiable et a priori je suis loin d'être la seule.

A te lire on dirait qu'on fait exprès de ne pas chercher rien que pour t'embêter  

Surtout que dans tes liens il y a des réponses qui se contredisent telles que message plus valable sur Yosémite ou passé de 10 à 30 jours.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2015)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> t'es vraiment désagréable avec tes remarques à chaque fois.


Pas à chaque fois, mais souvent ces jours-ci&#8230; :afraid:



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------

Blagues à part, je me pose la question :

si l'alerte a disparu, les problèmes au-delà de dix jours auraient-ils disparu ? 

Ce qui semble probable, puisque les gens ne se plaignent maintenant que de ne plus avoir le message d'alerte,
alors qu'avant Yosemite, on se plaignait d'avoir une nouvelle sauvegarde intégrale, ou une sauvegarde corrompue.


----------



## adixya (30 Janvier 2015)

Je viens de découvrir un truc avec TM. J'ai installé windows 7 sur virtual box.
Bon, et bien grace a l'astuce d'un membre ici, j'ai découvert l'app Time Tracker, et bien m'en a pris, car je découvre que chaque jour, une sauvegarde de 30 Go est effectuée, alors que je n'ai pas 30 Go de nouveaux fichiers sur le mac.
En fait, c'est le dossier lié a Virtual Box et windows 7 qui est enregistré chaque jour.
J'ai donc immédiatement exclu ce dossier des sauvegardes.

Mais bon, a 30 Go par jour, je pense que mon disque de 2 To aurait été saturé en un rien de temps, et des fichiers légitimes auraient fini par être effacés bien avant les sauvegardes de 30 Go dont je n'ai rien à faire.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir un truc avec TM. J'ai installé windows 7 sur virtual box.
> Bon, et bien grace a l'astuce d'un membre ici, j'ai découvert l'app Time Tracker, et bien m'en a pris, car je découvre que chaque jour, une sauvegarde de 30 Go est effectuée, alors que je n'ai pas 30 Go de nouveaux fichiers sur le mac.
> En fait, c'est le dossier lié a Virtual Box et windows 7 qui est enregistré chaque jour.
> J'ai donc immédiatement exclu ce dossier des sauvegardes.
> ...


pas sur que ce soit écrit comme 30Go neufs à chaque fois, mais très probablement  écrit une fois puis ensuite  nettoyages usuels et  report de fichiers changés et "pointage" vers chaque  fichier unique inchangé


----------



## adixya (30 Janvier 2015)

Pourquoi ne pas mentionner les quelques ko ou Mo des seuls fichiers changés dans ce cas ?

En tout cas pour avoir assisté à la sauvegarde en temps réel, il t a bien une barre de progression avec recopie assez longue de 29 ou 30 Go. 

Bref de toute façon, problème réglé par exclusion du dossier en question.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas mentionner les quelques ko ou Mo des seuls fichiers changés dans ce cas ?
> 
> En tout cas pour avoir assisté à la sauvegarde en temps réel, il t a bien une barre de progression avec recopie assez longue de 29 ou 30 Go.
> 
> Bref de toute façon, problème réglé par exclusion du dossier en question.


probablement parce que TM voit un dossier  maitre modifié ( les manips virtual box)

de maniere générale, quoique cela ne soit qu'informatif on voit assez bien ce que "TM garde" comme fichiers après nettoyage  via le finder en allant dans les dossiers datés  de backups.backupsdb
il ne s'y trouve que les  nouveaux ou modifiés
le dernier contenant  "tout"
et en reculant on voit ce qui change


----------



## chafpa (30 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir un truc avec TM. J'ai installé windows 7 sur virtual box.
> Bon, et bien grace a l'astuce d'un membre ici, j'ai découvert l'app Time Tracker, et bien m'en a pris, car je découvre que chaque jour, une sauvegarde de 30 Go est effectuée, alors que je n'ai pas 30 Go de nouveaux fichiers sur le mac.


C'est la taille de la Machine Virtuelle comme avec Parallels.

Bien sûr, il faut l'exclure de Time Machine mais pas d'un HDD externe qui doit servir de Clone et là tu auras droit à la sauvegarde complète.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2015)

chafpa a dit:


> C'est la taille de la Machine Virtuelle comme avec Parallels.
> .


+1


----------



## adixya (30 Janvier 2015)

Je ne fais pas de clone je n'en vois pas bien l'utilité, à vrai dire.
Time machine me suffit amplement.
C'est déjà un certain luxe, pas vraiment nécessaire, mais je le fais par esprit "mac".

Les seules données irremplaçables que j'ai sont mes photos, et elles sont sauvegardées par TM. Tout le reste est constitué de choses récupérables par ailleurs (films, musiques...).
Au pire si mon mac foire en même temps que le disque TM, il faudrait que icloud foire aussi en même temps pour que je perde tout.
En même temps si ça se produit un tel événement, ce sera la faute a pas de chance, et tant pis.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2015)

l'utilité du clone est double
-sauvegarde intégrale en sup ET bootable
on peut s'en servir immediatement  et bosser avec , comme un 2 e mac
-pour certaines manips ,  plus pratique que TM


----------



## ethan31 (21 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

j'utilise time machine avec une time capsule sous yosmite. Je souhaite supprimer certain dossier sauvegardé car je sais que je n'aurai pas besoin de les restaurer, j'ai donc utilisé "*Supprimer toutes les sauvegardes de ...". *C'est peut être moi qui ne comprend pas très bien comment ça marche, mais lorsque je remonte dans le temps, le dossier est toujours présent, en certains anciens fichiers à l'intérieur aussi. Est ce normal ? C'est un bug au niveau de la suppression ? 
Ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que parfois j'entend le bruit de la corbeille qui me confirme que les fichiers ont été supprimé, d'autres fois non ... D'autre fois time machine se freeze et le finder fait un redémarrage ... En fait j'ai l'impression que ça ne marche pas super bien ce système de suppression, car il n'y a pas de barre de progression ou autre, alors que ça doit prendre un certain moment de supprimer toutes les sauvegardes d'un dossier. 
Autre interrogation, il y a des fois le choix entre "*Supprimer toutes les sauvegardes de ..." *et "*Supprimer la copie de sauvegarde"*, quel est la différence entre les deux ?

Merci d'avance pour m'éclairer sur ce sujet 

Etienne


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

_Supprimer toutes les sauvegardes_ supprime les copies de l'élément dans toutes les dates,
_Supprimer la copie de sauvegarde_ ne la supprime qu'à la date où on est remonté pour faire le clic droit sur l'élément.

Je viens de faire une suppression de toutes les sauvegardes d'un élément : j'ai donné mon mot de passe, j'ai entendu tout de suite le bruit de la mise à la Corbeille, et je n'ai ensuite pas retrouvé de copie de l'élément dans d'autres dates (antérieures ou postérieures).

La suppression de toutes les copies ne concerne que les copies qui siègent au même endroit du Mac : si l'élément a été déplacé un jour, les copies des dates antérieures persistent.
Idem si les permissions de l'élément ont été modifiées un jour.
Je ne vois pas trop d'autre exception possible, à part des dossiers natifs de la racine du compte.

Que sont les dossiers que tu veux supprimer ? (siège, nature, contenu, partage éventuel)


----------



## ethan31 (23 Février 2015)

Merci pour cette réponse.
Pour avoir un exemple concret, j'ai supprimé toutes les sauvegarde du dossier téléchargement. Sur les dates récentes (de la semaine) je n'ai plus aucun élément, mais il y en a encore à des dates plus anciennes (il y a plus d'un mois). Du coup c'est peut être ce que vous dites, des fichiers que j'ai déplacés, (ou supprimés puis remis peut être), mais ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que de faire cette suppression au niveau d'un dossier comme "Téléchargement" ne supprime pas l'intégralité de ce qui a été sauvegardé dans ce dossier. Autre chose, lorsque je vais sur ces anciennes sauvegarde, je ne peux pas supprimer les fichiers ou dossier un par un, en faisant un "clip doit" on me propose que "restaurer". J'ai vraiment l'impression que ce sont des fichiers/dossiers qui ont perdu leur référencement, ou un genre de bug au moment de la suppression quoi.
http://img1.imagilive.com/affiche/0215/Capture_dcran_2015-02-22__112452.png.htm

Voici une capture d'écran, on voit bien que les deux fenêtres qui suivent sont gris, ce qui montre qu'il n'y a pas de sauvegarde de ce dossier (je suppose), mais il y a bien des sauvegardes plus loin.
D'ailleurs, je ne trouve vraiment pas évident de faire la différence entre les petits traits bancs ou gris sur le côté, pour savoir s'il y a une sauvegarde pour pas à une date donnée :/


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Février 2015)

Le dossier _Téléchargements_ est particulier (comme la plupart des autres dossiers de la racine du compte) : c'est un dossier protégé dans le Mac contre l'effacement par l'utilisateur (par une ACL écrite par le Système : on peut effacer le contenu du dossier, mais pas le contenant).
C'est probablement pour ça que tu as des problèmes pour en effacer les sauvegardes dans l'interface de TM : essayer sur un dossier perso devrait te permettre de conclure.

Pour réussir, je sélectionnerais tout le contenu du dossier _Téléchargements_ (avec Cmd+A), et je demanderais l'effacement de toutes les copies (avec le clic droit). Ça devrait t'obliger à remonter le temps pour recommencer sur les éléments anciens.

J'ai placé le dossier _Téléchargements_ dans les exclusions de TM (dans ses Préférences Système) : ça m'évite ta déconvenue.


Je ne vois pas trop ce que tu vois comme petits traits blancs ou gris : je n'ai que des blancs qui se colorent en rouge au survol.
À moins que tu n'aies un portable avec des sauvegardes locales ? (les _Sauvegardes_ dans _Stockage_ dans _À propos de ce Mac_)


----------



## ethan31 (23 Février 2015)

J'ai essayé de supprimer l'intégralité de ce qui reste dans téléchargement (avec un cmd a), et même uniquement les fichiers un par un, mais je n'ai pas la suppression proposée, uniquement la restauration. 
Je pense que je vais relancer une sauvegarde intégrale, en faisant comme tu as dis, exclure le dossier téléchargement.
J'ai essayé l'opération dans un autre dossier présent dans "Images", après la suppression time machine met longtemps a répondre, et au bout d'un moment il plante, le finder se relance, puis en relançant time machine j'obtiens la même chose, des traits blanc et des trait gris. Je pense que c'est la suppression qui galère, qui ne doit pas se passer correctement, du coup après je dois être dans un état un peu buggé. J'ai l'impression que les traits blancs sont sur les dates ou les fichiers ont été sauvegardés, et les traits gris quand il n'y a pas eu de modif, donc pas de nouvelle sauvegarde. 
Mon histoire de trait j'avoue que je le vois uniquement sur les dossiers sur lesquels j'ai tenté un suppression qui n'a pas fonctionné, donc normal que tu ne vois rien si tout fonctionne pour toi 
Une image de ce que j'ai chez moi :
http://img1.imagilive.com/affiche/0215/Capture_dcran_2015-02-23__214652.png.htm

J'ai regardé _Sauvegardes_ dans _Stockage_ dans _À propos de ce Mac, _effectivement il y a marqué que j'ai 800 Mo de "Sauvegardes", mais je ne sais pas à quoi cela correspond.

Je pense que je ne vais plus utiliser cette suppression de sauvegarde à l'avenir pour éviter ce genre de problème ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Février 2015)

ethan31 a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que les traits blancs sont sur les dates ou les fichiers ont été sauvegardés, et les traits gris quand il n'y a pas eu de modif, donc pas de nouvelle sauvegarde.
> Mon histoire de trait j'avoue que je le vois uniquement sur les dossiers sur lesquels j'ai tenté un suppression qui n'a pas fonctionné, donc normal que tu ne vois rien si tout fonctionne pour toi
> 
> J'ai regardé _Sauvegardes_ dans _Stockage_ dans _À propos de ce Mac, _effectivement il y a marqué que j'ai 800 Mo de "Sauvegardes", mais je ne sais pas à quoi cela correspond.


Les 800 Mo de _Sauvegardes_ sont les dates de sauvegarde écrites sur ton Mac plutôt que sur ta Capsule = http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT4878

Les traits gris sont les sauvegardes locales qui n'ont pas été rapatriées sur la Capsule : pour t'en débarrasser, 
ou tu lances plusieurs sauvegardes sur la Capsule (ça les rapatriera), 
ou tu désactives TM dans ses Préférences Système pendant quelques minutes (ça les efface de ton Mac sans les recopier sur la Capsule).

La suppression de dossiers devrait mieux fonctionner ensuite ! (= il n'y aura plus que des traits blancs)


----------



## ethan31 (27 Février 2015)

Ca a fonctionné, parfait ! 
Merci encore


----------



## ethan31 (3 Mars 2015)

En fait mes problèmes de Time capsule ont décider de continuer puisque depuis hier soir le voyant clignote orange. Dans Airport ça m'indique "Panne du disque Time capsule". 
Du coup je voulais demander si c'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ? J'ai vu pas mal de sujets sur le net qui parlent des soucis de la Time capsule, mais c'est plutôt au niveau de l'alim, donc à priori pas mon cas. 
A votre avis, ma Time cap est morte ? Est ce que ça vaut le coup de l'ouvrir pour essayer de changer le disque dur ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mars 2015)

ethan31 a dit:


> En fait mes problèmes de Time capsule ont décider de continuer puisque depuis hier soir le voyant clignote orange. Dans Airport ça m'indique "Panne du disque Time capsule".


Là, ce n'est plus un problème lié à Time Machine, 
mais un problème de Capsule à exposer ailleurs : http://forums.macg.co/forums/internet-et-reseau.17/


----------



## ethan31 (3 Mars 2015)

Ah oui mince, j'ai pas fais gaffe ;-)


----------



## kaos (12 Mars 2015)

Avant de faire une bétise, je préfère vous demander conseil car j'ai un doute.

Je viens de passer à mavricks à l'instant et je me demandais si je pouvais continuer a utiliser mon disque TMachine que j'avais sous Lion Mountain ou il va tout effacer ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2015)

tu peux parfaitement " "heriter " 
( c'est déjà abordé y compris dans ce fil)
Time Machine - Troubleshooting B5. Would you like to inherit (or re-use) the backup . . . ?


----------



## kaos (12 Mars 2015)

Merci merci  j'etais en train de remonter le fil afin de trouver cette info.
Sauvegarde en cours


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2015)

encore un effet de ces """merveilleux" nouveaux forums 
(avec d'ancienns fonctions qui marchaient - comme recherche interne  dans UN fil-  remplacées par des fonctions qui ne marchent pas ou des gadgets...)


----------



## nemrod (8 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai changé de Mac, un Macbook Pro Retina, en mars 2015, en prenant soin de formater ma TC 2 To. J'ai eu un message m'indiquant qu'elle est pleine, pas de suppression possible, n'ayant pas grand chose, je l'ai formaté, et ce matin j'ai le même message.

Une idée ? Merci !


----------



## Vladimok (23 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Quel disque dur me conseillez-vous pour des sauvegarde Time machine pour un iMac sous Yosemite 10.3 avec DD DE 1to ?

Merci


----------



## kaos (23 Avril 2015)

N'importe quel disque fera l'affaire, pas besoin d'un disque tres gros a moins de vouloir remonter 2 ans en arriere.

En suite suivant ton installation soit un disque 2.5 auto alimenté que tu branche pour sauvegarder soit du 3.5 qui reste toujours branché mais que tu allume quand tu veux sauvegarder.

Tu devrais pouvoir trouver un disque 2.5 de 1To à 60 euros sur ne net.

Par contre regarde bien les cables, afin que ça ne soit pas un USB propriétaire coté disque et bien un mini USB.
Certains fabricants se sont mis a faire "leur" propre connecteur, en cas de perte ou de casse du cable, ça deviens complqiué d'en trouver un autre, alors qu'un USB vers Mini USB tout le monde en a un qui traine.


----------



## Vladimok (23 Avril 2015)

Merci pour la réponse
En 2,5: J'ai vu cela:
http://www.macway.com/fr/category/3/disque-dur-externe/+93:3315.html

En 3,5:
http://www.macway.com/fr/category/3/disque-dur-externe/+93:3486.html


----------



## kaos (23 Avril 2015)

Moi j'aime bien les 2.5, ça evite les alimentations, adpatateurs, longs cables pas beaux etc ...

Quand à la capacité , avec 1To tu seras déjà bien à l'aise, seule la première sauvegarde prends un peu de place, apres c'est incrémentiel, donc seul les fichiers différents ou supplémentaires sont ajoutés.


----------



## Vladimok (23 Avril 2015)

Vu que les 2,5 sont auto-alimenté, comme le disque va tourné en permanence, il n'y a pas de risque pour l'imac ?


----------



## kaos (23 Avril 2015)

Tu entends quoi par tourner en permanence ? Tu vas pas le laisser brancher tout le temps quand meme ?

Tu me met quand tu dois faire ta sauvegarde, par exemple la nuit et tu débranche apres, de toute façon OSX comme tous les OS mettent en veille tout lecteur, même réseau lorsqu'il n'est pas utilisé.

On ne laisse jamais un disque externe branché 24/7

Quand a l'alimentation, non bien sur, aucun risque pour l'ordinateur  sinon ça serait la fin de tout l’informatique.

Au premier branchement, tu devras formater ton disque avec l'utilitaire de disque qui se trouve dans "application / utilitaires"
Met le dans le doc, ça sert souvent.

Ensuite configure Time machine, OSX va te demander si tu veux l'utiliser comme sauvegarde.
Coche l'option afin d'avoir le logo TimeMachine dans ta barre de menu.

Lorsque tu voudras sauvegarder, tu brancheras ton disque et clic sur l’icône en barre de tache et sauvegarder 

Basta ...
*
Et un petit tuto au cas ou*
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/timemachine.html


----------



## Vladimok (23 Avril 2015)

Merci

Que penses-tu de ce modèle:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27...silver-1-to-7200-trmin-25.html#reviews-anchor


----------



## kaos (23 Avril 2015)

il m'a l'air tres bien , néanmoins tu pourrais trouver moins cher car utiliser un disque USB 3 et en 7200Tminutes pour du Time machine c'est vraiment domage.

ça serait plus une qualité de disque pour stocker du médias et lire les films ou écouter la musique a partir de celui ci.

"Quelques secondes plus tard" ....
Après avoir un peu regardé , la différence de prix avec un disque de base USB2 est pas énorme (env20 euros) donc si t'es large financièrement, fonce ... celui que tu as mis en lien est très bien, rapide, et tres joli design.


----------



## Vladimok (23 Avril 2015)

Commander un ligne, je suis de rouen. Et je ne suis pas spécialiste en informatique.


----------



## RobinL (24 Avril 2015)

kaos a dit:


> il m'a l'air tres bien , néanmoins tu pourrais trouver moins cher car utiliser un disque USB 3 et en 7200Tminutes pour du Time machine c'est vraiment domage.



Avoir 5400 Tr/mn ou 7200 n'a aucun impact sur la vitesse d'écriture ? Je me coucherai moins bête ce soir !


----------



## kaos (24 Avril 2015)

RobinL a dit:


> Avoir 5400 Tr/mn ou 7200 n'a aucun impact sur la vitesse d'écriture ? Je me coucherai moins bête ce soir !



J'ai jamais dis ça ? 
Mais pour du time machine rien a foutre ! que la sauvegarde dure 10 minutes ou 12 minutes ... on peut laisser faire son Time machine durant la journée quand on travail un truc comme ça.

Ce que je veux dire c'est que contrairement a un HD ou on lit du médias en copiant en meme temps dessus, on va chercher la performance, pour Time Machine, la fiabilité.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Avril 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Mais pour du time machine rien a foutre ! que la sauvegarde dure 10 minutes ou 12 minutes ... on peut laisser faire son Time machine durant la journée quand on travail un truc comme ça.
> 
> Ce que je veux dire c'est que contrairement a un HD ou on lit du médias en copiant en meme temps dessus, on va chercher la performance, pour Time Machine, la fiabilité.


Absolument farpaitement d'accord avec cet argumentaire


----------



## RobinL (24 Avril 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Absolument farpaitement d'accord avec cet argumentaire



Si tu es FARPAITEMENT d'accord, je ne peux que m'incliner ! 

@kaos, je ne jouais pas l'ironie mais j'étais simplement surpris. Je suis par ailleurs complètement d'accord avec ta justification !


----------



## kaos (24 Avril 2015)

RobinL a dit:


> Si tu es FARPAITEMENT d'accord, je ne peux que m'incliner !
> 
> @kaos, je ne jouais pas l'ironie mais j'étais simplement surpris. Je suis par ailleurs complètement d'accord avec ta justification !



Apres, y'a peut etre des gens qui ont besoin de systémes de sauvegarde qui bombardent, dans ce cas ci, j'en doute


----------



## Vladimok (25 Avril 2015)

Votre avis, j'ai selectionné 2 disques, peu-être un peu cher. Le premier possède un ON/OFF

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27...-to-25-7200-trmin-usb-30-et-firewire-800.html
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27342/storeva-aluslim-u3-usb-30-silver-1-to-7200-trmin-25.html


----------



## kaos (25 Avril 2015)

Le storéva à 99 est tres bien et tres jolie ! Oublie le firewire, j'ai deja arumenté en #246 je crois

Sinon un simple HD externe (deja en USB3) suffira mais largement 70 Eur
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22490/storeva-xslim-noir-1-to-5400-trmin-usb-30.html

ou 

http://www.amazon.fr/Samsung-Portab...TF8&qid=1429961164&sr=8-1&keywords=HD+externe


----------



## chafpa (25 Avril 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Sinon un simple HD externe (deja en USB3) suffira mais largement 70 Eur
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22490/storeva-xslim-noir-1-to-5400-trmin-usb-30.html


Celui-là est parfait pour aller avec TM.


----------



## poco (30 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
Y'a-t-il moyen de cripter les sauvegardes faites avec TM?
Si mon DD interne utilise Filevault, ma sauvegarde sur un DD externe sera-t-elle aussi cryptée avec le même password?

Sinon, j'ai bien acheté un DD externe LaCie qui a une solution de cryptage (Private-Public) mais 1To c'est 10hres de préparation et j'aurai préféré si çà existe une solution tout en un OS X - Time Machine.

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Avril 2015)

poco a dit:


> Y'a-t-il moyen de cripter les sauvegardes faites avec TM?
> Si mon DD interne utilise Filevault, ma sauvegarde sur un DD externe sera-t-elle aussi cryptée avec le même password?


Oui (pour les filaires, depuis Lion).
Non (c'est toi qui décides).

= tu peux décider de chiffrer le disque externe en passant par les Préférences Système de TM (_Choisir un disque_) depuis Lion.
Sous Lion, on prévoyait 24 heures pour chiffrer 1 To de données : ça va plus vite depuis.

Et c'est toi qui détermines le mot de passe du chiffrage.


----------



## poco (30 Avril 2015)

En effet, merci. Je n'étais pas allé jusqu'à l'étape de sélectionner un nouveau volume pour TM.


----------



## kaos (30 Avril 2015)

et alors Poco ? on a des choses a cacher ?


----------



## poco (30 Avril 2015)




----------



## gKatarn (3 Mai 2015)

thebird69 a dit:


> Pour les comptes j'essayerai donc de trouver dans l'aide.
> 
> EN revanche mon disque de sauvegarde est réapparu aujourd'hui :mouais: mais je ne parviens plus à m'y connecter. J'ai un message d'erreur : "OSStatus erreur 2". Une idée?
> 
> ...



Hello

Depuis qq temps , plus possible de sauvegarder alors que cela fait au mojns deux ans que cela tournait sans pbm. Pas de changement de config, de version de système (OX 10.6.8) : j'ai un message assez proche de celui cité plus haut "L’opération n’a pas pu s’achever. (OSStatus erreur 5)."

Qq'un a déjà rencontré ce pbm ?

/edit : disque Western Digital My World Edition 1To


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mai 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> "L’opération n’a pas pu s’achever. (OSStatus erreur 5)."
> 
> Qq'un a déjà rencontré ce pbm ?
> 
> /edit : disque Western Digital My World Edition 1To


Bonsoir,

Il y a un gros sujet sur les Apple Communities à propos de cette erreur qui semble liée aux disques WD, et se corriger souvent en resélectionnant le WD comme destination des sauvegardes dans les Préférences Système de TM ou celles du Server.

TM a toujours eu des problèmes avec les disques WD.


----------



## Average Joe (4 Mai 2015)

Pour Time Machine j'ai un G-Drive (Hitachi) 2 To en Firewire 800 et 7200 tr/min qui est aussi rapide que... bruyant dès qu'il est allumé. 7200 tours cela suppose qu'il soit branché sur le 220 V. Un seul disque dur alimenté ainsi m'a paru suffisant. Tous les autres dont je me sers sont auto-alimentés, histoire de limiter les cascades de multiprises. Ce qui s'avère un rien gonflant avec ce G-Drive est le fait qu'il ne se calme jamais : à partir du moment où je l'allume il reste à la même vitesse en permanence, c'est-à-dire au maximum sans se mettre en pause et ce depuis Mavericks, alors qu'avec Snow Leopard puis Mountain Lion il montrait un fonctionnement plus maîtrisé.


----------



## LittleWings (4 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, excusez-moi si la question a déjà été posé mais j'ai cherché un peu partout et je n'ai pas eu de réponse claire. Aujourd'hui j'ai eu un problème avec pages, j'ai tout sélectionné, tout supprimé et j'ai renommé le document mais l'ancien document a disparu. Catastrophe je vais donc voir time machine et là gros bug j'ai aucune sauvegarde depuis 15 jours et je n'ai même pas mes sauvegardes heures par heures d'aujourd'hui. Donc impossible de récupérer mon fichier. Quelqu'un a une solution et peut m'expliquer le bug ? Merci 
Je suis à jour partout que ce sois OX ou Pages ou même Time machine que j'ai branché après le bug histoire de récupérer mon fichier


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

La question n'a jamais été posée à ma connaissance sur le forum.
Si tu n'avais pas renommé le fichier, tu aurais récupéré l'ancienne Version : c'est rageant.

La raison de ta déconvenue qui me vient à l'esprit est que l'Option des Préférences Système de TM concernant la sauvegarde lors de l'alimentation par batterie est décochée, et que tu as utilisé ton Mac hors secteur ces quinze derniers jours.
Mais il y a peut-être une autre raison.

Après, tu peux regarder dans ton utilitaire Console pour voir s'il y a des messages d'échec à propos de _backupd_.


----------



## LittleWings (4 Mai 2015)

Mais c'est bizarre qu'il a effacé l'ancien fichier avec open office j'avais jamais eu ce problème.
Oui je viens de vérifier c'était décoché, mais pendant les 15 jours quand je m'en servais il était branché, juste aujourd'hui au moment du fichier il ne l'était pas. Sauf que c'est un fichier que j'avais terminé il y a 3/4 jours
Euh  l'utilitaire console j'ai tapé backups mais la liste est hyper longue et je comprends pas


édit : Hourra j'ai retrouvé mon fichier par hasard j'ai ouvert le nouveau et fait fichier revenir à ancienne version et tadaaaa ! 
Mais du coup je comprends pas pourquoi j'ai eu 15 jours sans rien


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mai 2015)

LittleWings a dit:


> Mais du coup je comprends pas pourquoi j'ai eu 15 jours sans rien


Moi non plus.

Je viens d'avoir un souci semblable au tien (mais pas forcément identique), sur le contenu de deux dossiers dont je venais d'effacer toutes les copies de sauvegarde dans l'interface de TM : non seulement TM m'a bien effacé toutes les copies de ces dossiers, mais ensuite elle n'a plus voulu en sauvegarder à nouveau le contenu (sous Yosemite).
Alors, j'ai déplacé les dossiers en cause, j'ai lancé une nouvelle sauvegarde, et j'ai remis les dossiers à leur place pour les sauvegardes suivantes : là, ça remarche.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mai 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Il y a un gros sujet sur les Apple Communities à propos de cette erreur qui semble liée aux disques WD, et se corriger souvent en resélectionnant le WD comme destination des sauvegardes dans les Préférences Système de TM ou celles du Server.
> 
> TM a toujours eu des problèmes avec les disques WD.



C'est ce que j'ai essayé de faire, sans résultat


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mai 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai essayé de faire, sans résultat


J'essaierais un full reset de TM, des fois que…


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mai 2015)

Y a un truc que j'essaierais bien dans le lien Apple Communities que tu as indiqué : c'est la réparation des permissions sur le WD.

/edit : merde...


```
ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.11 port 22: Connection refused
```


----------



## Mr Raph_ (10 Mai 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui (pour les filaires, depuis Lion).
> Non (c'est toi qui décides).
> 
> = tu peux décider de chiffrer le disque externe en passant par les Préférences Système de TM (_Choisir un disque_) depuis Lion.
> ...



On peut également crypter les sauvegardes effectuées sur un partage/disque sur le réseau ! ;-)


----------



## ronparchita (23 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
François à l'aide.
Deux fois en 1 semaine, c'est trop.
Il y a un problème de sauvegarde sur ™ et il faut tout recommencer.
J'ai appelé le guerrier du Disque à la rescousse mais ça ne sonne pas clair.
Le disque n'a plus de nom, pourtant c'est bien celui-la.
Dejà la semaine dernière il m'a fait le même coup.
DW le passe à la moulinette, le Directory devrait être changé mais ce n'est pas possible parce que le disque est verrouillé.

Je ne sais plus comment il faut faire, et en plus j'ai eu un mal fou à te retrouver, les liens dans mes emails sur tes anciennes réponses ne marchent plus AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH !

S'il te plait ;-)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Mai 2015)

Bonjour ronparchita,

Tu avais déjà des problèmes à la page 240 de ce sujet : c'est ça que tu recherches ?

Les liens vers le forum ne s'écrivent plus _http://forums.macg.co/la-vie-du-forum/signets-macge-ne-fonctionnent-plus-1243373.html#post12704544_
mais 
_http://forums.macg.co/threads/bug-hearbleed-et-mots-de-passe.1243672/#post-12709454_
ou 
_http://forums.macg.co/threads/time-machine-et-mountain-lion.1173892/page-5#post-12565625_
= le bazar !

Quand la sauvegarde se corrompt à répétition, c'est parfois mauvais signe à propos de la santé du disque où l'on sauvegarde
= https://support.apple.com/kb/PH11310?locale=fr_FR
mais ça peut être un gag de connexion : http://pondini.org/TM/C13.html
Et encore https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT4076


----------



## ronparchita (30 Mai 2015)

Merci François. C'était ça. C'est mal tombé parce que mon disque de sauvegarde évolutive TRI-BACKUP s'est rempli à ce moment là, qu'il ne trie pas tout seul, il n'élimine pas les versions anciennes automatiquement, ce n'est pas toujours un défaut. De plus j'etais surchargé, je n'ai rien pu faire pour le ™. J'ai arrêté l'ordi, remis la TC a zéro, reconfiguré, lancé une sauvegarde, mais pas moyen. J'ai effacé le disque de la TC et je suis reparti sur une nouvelle sauvegarde. Encore 6 heures, ça se terminera cette nuit. Quand ce sera fini, je lancerai un examen physique du disque pour voir. Agaçant.
Il y a des gens qui ont creusé le sujet sur l'impossibilité de réparer la sauvegarde parce qu'on arrive pas à écrire sur le disque qu'on ne parvient pas a déverrouiller. Mais je ne suis pas parvenu a savoir s'ils avaient trouvé une solution. Mon Warior n'a rien pu faire contre ça.
Dommage.
Tu m'avais dit que tu lançais une réparation du disque 1 fois par mois et que ça ne bougeait pas. Tu le fais toujours avec le même résultat ?
J'ai programmé mon agenda pour qu'il me le rappelle, ce sera peut-être la solution.
Et je rame a apprendre à me servir de Tri-backup.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Mai 2015)

Quand la sauvegarde est corrompue, elle est corrompue. Même si DiskWarrior parvient à la réparer. Faut repartir de zéro.

Je vérifie mon disque interne à chaque mise à jour de la version de l'OS X : comme il en sort une tous les un ou deux mois, je n'ai pas besoin de Rappels ou de Calendrier !

Je ne sais pas bien ce que tu fais avec Tri-Backup, 
mais, surtout, ne le lance pas en même temps que Time Machine (= désactive TM avant de lancer Tri-Backup…).


----------



## ronparchita (31 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Donc tu ne te sers de DW que pour le préventif.
Se repérer sur les maj, c'est effectivement une bonne idée.
Avec Tri-backup, je fais presque la même chose qu'avec ™. Ca me garde les versions modifiées, ça empile. Mais ça prend un max de place.
C'est vrai que je n'avais pas approfondi beaucoup. J'ai fini par tomber sur le forum et j'ai appris quelques trucs : mettre des filtres qui évitent de sauvegarder les photos ou la musique. D'une part, ça devrait prendre moins de place, d'autre part ça devrait aller plus vite. A priori ça ne plante pas. Par contre l'interface pour récupérer un doc tel qu'il était il y a trois mois environ, c'est pas de la tarte. Ce qui serait super c'est de pouvoir remonter dans le temps, voir les versions précédentes en les ouvrant directement à l'écran.
™ devrait suffire, mais comme chez moi ça a planté plusieurs fois, il m'a fallu trouver une solution complémentaire.
Sinon je sauvegarde environ toutes les 3 heures une version boutable avec CCC.
Je vais être obligé de prendre un moment pour voir comment synchroniser tout ça. J'ai programmé plusieurs sauvegarde par jour, tant sur ™ que sur évolutive (TB) et bien sur pour le boutable. Comme le Mac est multitâches, je ne me suis pas trop préoccupé de voir si ça tombait en même temps. Et de toutes les manières ça tombe forcément à un moment à un autre en même temps même si le pas en temps entre deux sauvegardes est différent. Et je n'ai pas la possibilité de demander à l'un ou à l'autre d'attendre que l'autre ait fini pour commencer. C'est pourquoi CCC travaille toutes les trois heures que quelque chose se passe ou non, et ™ c'est pareil et TB aussi. CCC, c'est super rapide par rapport au 2 autre, TB c'est au contraire super long. Mais maintenant que j'ai exclu photo et musique, ça ira peut-être plus vite parce que pour savoir s'il doit sauvegarder ou non, il compare et c'est assez long.
Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## architecte (31 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
J’ai un problème de démarrage avec un IMAC 27 Pouces 2014 Disque dur 1 Tera MAC OS X YOSEMITE 10.10.3 (sans firewire sans CD/DVD).
J’ai réalisé une clef USB Boot avec DiskMaker X 4 , mais c’ est un Boot installation.
Je dois avoir accès au disque pour récupérer des données ( j’ai une partie qui est sauvegardée mais pas tout).
Pourriez vous m’indiquer comment créer une clef USB Boot pour prendre la main sur le disque
mais sans installation, ensuite j’utiliserai l’autre boot pour faire une installation propre.

Merci de votre aide.
Cordialement


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Mai 2015)

architecte a dit:


> Bonjour
> J’ai un problème de démarrage avec un IMAC 27 Pouces 2014 Disque dur 1 Tera MAC OS X YOSEMITE 10.10.3 (sans firewire sans CD/DVD).
> J’ai réalisé une clef USB Boot avec DiskMaker X 4 , mais c’ est un Boot installation.
> Je dois avoir accès au disque pour récupérer des données ( j’ai une partie qui est sauvegardée mais pas tout).
> ...




Salut

Tu dois pouvoir démarrer en mode "Recovery" (cmd+r lors du boot) puis monter un DD externe et copier tes données en ligne de commande.
Si c'est juste un pb de système, tu dois pouvoir, toujours en mode "Recovery" demander la réinstallation du système, sans perte de données. Ça prends environ 2 à 3 heures et il vaut mieux avoir une connexuion ethernet au réseau.

@+


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Juin 2015)

ronparchita a dit:


> Ce qui serait super c'est de pouvoir remonter dans le temps, voir les versions précédentes en les ouvrant directement à l'écran.
> 
> Comme le Mac est multitâches, je ne me suis pas trop préoccupé de voir si ça tombait en même temps. Et de toutes les manières ça tombe forcément à un moment à un autre en même temps même si le pas en temps entre deux sauvegardes est différent. Et je n'ai pas la possibilité de demander à l'un ou à l'autre d'attendre que l'autre ait fini pour commencer. C'est pourquoi CCC travaille toutes les trois heures que quelque chose se passe ou non, et ™ c'est pareil et TB aussi.


FileGoBack, utilitaire gratuit, permet d'afficher avec Coup d'œil ou d'ouvrir le fichier à toutes les étapes de l'historique dans TM.

Il y a de bonnes chances pour que les sauvegardes simultanées sur TM et TB expliquent les corruptions à répétition de ta sauvegarde TM.


----------



## champ04100 (1 Juin 2015)

bonjour. j ai enfin acheté un DD externe de 2 To.
j ai activé Time machine mais je voulais savoir si on pouvait configurer la redondance des sauvegardes, car là, il y a une sauvegarde toute les 59 min... est ce bien utile?

merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Juin 2015)

champ04100 a dit:


> bonjour. j ai enfin acheté un DD externe de 2 To.
> j ai activé Time machine mais je voulais savoir si on pouvait configurer la redondance des sauvegardes, car là, il y a une sauvegarde toute les 59 min... est ce bien utile?
> 
> merci


Il ne s'agit pas de sauvegardes complètes, mais uniquement des deltas depuis la dernière sauvegarde complète.


----------



## champ04100 (1 Juin 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas de sauvegardes complètes, mais uniquement des deltas depuis la dernière sauvegarde complète.



mais donc ce n est pas un paramètre qui se modifie alors?...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Juin 2015)

Ce doit être possible. Voir ICI.

@+


----------



## ronparchita (2 Juin 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> FileGoBack, utilitaire gratuit, permet d'afficher avec Coup d'œil ou d'ouvrir le fichier à toutes les étapes de l'historique dans TM.
> Il y a de bonnes chances pour que les sauvegardes simultanées sur TM et TB expliquent les corruptions à répétition de ta sauvegarde TM.


Bonjour François,

Merci pour le nom du logiciel, je testerai vite.
Je n'ai pas été informé de ta réponse ni des autres messages et je ne sais pas pourquoi.
Dans un de tes précédents messages tu me disais que ça pouvait venir du disque dans la TC. J'ai voulu vérifier, faire les test physiques de ce disque, je n'y suis pas arrivé, car les logiciels ne le voient pas. Je ne sais pas comment faire.
TB, je m'en sers parce que justement, j'ai eu plusieurs déboires avec ™
Il me semble qu'il y avait des possibilités de modifier les rythmes de sauvegarde de ™. C'est devenu facile avec Mavericks ou Yosemite mais avec Lion des Montagnes je n'ai pas trouvé de bouton.

Mais j'ai trouvé ça a entrer dans le terminal :
sudo defaults write /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.backupd-auto.plist StartInterval -int 3600

3600 c'est l'espace entre deux débuts de sauvegarde en secondes. Il faut être doué en arithmétique pour changer la fréquence.

Cela dit quand on perd un paragraphe qu'on sentait bien tourné, c'est parfois difficile de le réécrire à l'identique, alors perdre une heure, dur !

Je n'ai pas testé.

On peut aussi parait-il éditer et modifier ce chiffre dans le fichier des préférences de ™ . Je cite :
"Tu peux aussi ouvrir ce fichier de prefs et modifier les valeurs sans toucher au terminal en double cliquant dessus, ce qui ouvrira property list editor (edit: mais pour enregistrer il faut être en root)"

Je n'ai pas testé non plus.

Encore merci, je reviendrai de temps en temps pour voir si tu as répondu pour tester le HD de la TC , à moins que je trouve la solution pour ce problème de suivi de conversation.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Juin 2015)

Pour faire des tests physiques, je crois qu'il faut démonter la Capsule pour brancher son disque en filaire…

Des utilitaires existent pour changer le rythme des sauvegardes de TM : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/26341/timemachinescheduler
Ils donnent des ennuis (en particulier _TM Editor_) et je les évite ; _TM Scheduler_ est compatible 10.9 (et peut-être 10.10).

On peut modifier 3600 dans la commande que tu as trouvée : j'ai préféré désactiver TM dans ses Préférences Système et ne lancer que des sauvegardes manuelles (chaque jour ou semaine, selon mon activité).

Les nouveaux forums MacGé donnent des gags : 
quand je ne suis plus prévenu des nouveaux messages dans un sujet, je clique sur _Ne plus suivre la discussion_ (en haut de page dans le sujet), puis je clique sur _Suivre la discussion_, et ça remarche, un temps. 
Les modérateurs conseillent de virer les cookies _MacGé_ quand ça arrive trop souvent.


----------



## ronparchita (2 Juin 2015)

™ Editor, je viens de le virer parce qu'il était en conflit avec ™. J'ai installé le scheduler, pour voir.
Pas de chance pour le test du disque de la TC, il semble qu'enlever la gomme n'est pas facile.
Je m'y resoudrai s'il le faut. On verra.
Cette fois l'avis de message m'est arrivé tout de suite. A n'y rien comprendre..sans virer les cookies.
Merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Juin 2015)

J'espère que tu as mis TM Editor sur OFF avant de le virer : sinon, tu es bon pour recommencer… 


Je ne peux que t'aider à supprimer un dysfonctionnement dans ton Mac
= TM s'écrit TM quand on a éliminé le raccourci dans _Préférences Système > Clavier > Texte_.


----------



## ronparchita (2 Juin 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'espère que tu as mis TM Editor sur OFF avant de le virer : sinon, tu es bon pour recommencer…


Bingo ! Je veux dire gagné. Heureusement, je n'avais pas vidé la poubelle



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ne peux que t'aider à supprimer un dysfonctionnement dans ton Mac
> = TM s'écrit TM quand on a éliminé le raccourci dans _Préférences Système > Clavier > Texte_.


TM J'ai décoché en cherchant un peu, tu n'es plus sous lion des Montagnes ? et maintenant ça me propose le choix ™ ou TM et j'ai trouvé les smiles


----------



## bolan (4 Juin 2015)

Simple question : comment faire pour restaurer une photo depuis time machine et qui concerne l'*application photos* et pas iphoto ? J'ai regardé dans une sauvegarde time machine mais je n'ai pas accès au contenu de la bibliothèque photos. Je vois juste le fichier principal. Merci d'avance. J'ai publié cette question dans la rubrique création, mais c'est peut-être plus judicieux ici.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Juin 2015)

Dans l'interface de TM,
avec un clic droit, tu devrais pouvoir _Afficher le contenu du paquet_ de la bibliothèque Photos dans ton compte,
y naviguer pour y jeter des Coups d'œil jusqu'à trouver le cliché qui t'intéresse,
et en demander la restauration avec un clic droit (qui te demandera où tu veux récupérer ta photo : tu la réimporteras ensuite dans Photos dans ta session).


----------



## bolan (4 Juin 2015)

Merci. C'était le cas avec iphoto ou l'on pouvait voir le contenu. Je vais revérifier avec la bibliothèque de Photos.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Juin 2015)

Ce n'était déjà plus le cas depuis iPhoto 9.1.2, sous Lion ! C'est pour ça que je t'ai conseillé la manœuvre, qui a été décrite à l'époque.


----------



## ronparchita (7 Juin 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ne peux que t'aider à supprimer un dysfonctionnement dans ton Mac


Ce n'est déjà pas si mal, sais-tu ?
Et celui-là, le connais-tu ?
L’image disque de sauvegarde « /Volumes/TC-2/iMac de Moi.sparsebundle » est déjà utilisée.
J'ai eu le même message plusieurs fois avec TC-1, je n'ai pas noté ce que j'ai fait pour passer à TC-2, mais si ça peut se changer, j'aimerais bien revenir à l'adresse antérieure qui était TC, rien de plus, et qui fonctionnait.
Qui n'a rien à voir :
Ci-dessous je vois : les derniers dossiers/ Apple retrouve les bonnes grâces d'Edward Snowden.
Si la France lui avait accordé le statut de réfugié politique, et que je l'ai entendu de mes propres oreilles, je me poserais vraiment la question de savoir si c'est vrai ou pas, mais là, je viens de faire une "découverte". Little Snitch m'apprend que mon iMac communique avec iCloud que je fuis comme la peste, et que la ligne étant grisée et affublée du petit cadenas, je ne peux pas m'y opposer. Il est vrai que si la liaison marche aussi bien qu'avec TC c'est pas très grave


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Juin 2015)

Les deux gags _TC-2_ et _déjà utilisée_ peuvent être liés :
- http://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-time-machine-apres-passage-a-mountain-lion.1160792/
- http://pondini.org/TM/C12.html


----------



## ronparchita (8 Juin 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Les deux gags _TC-2_ et _déjà utilisée_ peuvent être liés :
> - http://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-time-machine-apres-passage-a-mountain-lion.1160792/
> - http://pondini.org/TM/C12.html



Bonjour François,

Je me demande pourquoi Pondini se sent obligé de tout traduire en anglais quand il explique pourquoi ça ne marche pas, s'il publiait en Français il pourrait devenir presque aussi célèbre que toi, le "presque" étant déjà fort appréciable.
On a beau leur dire…
Je suis tombé sur un forum hier qui conseillait de mettre non via préférence système, puis de débrancher la TC pendant plusieurs minutes.
Puis de retrancher, puis de retourner à pref système puis de re-selectionner TC, puis de lancer Time Machine du Dock. Une fois la connection rétablie, lancer une reparation du disque de la TC via utilitaire de disque.
Pour moi ça a marché.

Pour résoudre des problème de connection en WiFi dans l'appartement, j'ai déplacé l'Airport de 5 à 6 m et l'ai raccordée filaire à titre expérimental entre l'Airport et la Freebox et entre l'Airport et l'iMac en pensant qu'avec du fil j'arriverai peut-être à poser un vrai diagnostique sur le disque de mon Airport. Pas moyen.
Qui n'a rien à voir : si vous branchez le câble d'une lampe de chevet à une prise vous connectez la lampe au réseau electrique.
Sauf erreur de ma part, le mot connexe ne suggère pas de connecter un appareil à un autre.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Juin 2015)

Pondini était la référence mondiale pour Time Machine : il écrivait en américain, et est décédé il y a bientôt deux ans.

Il nous reste Google Trad pour accéder à ses écrits.


La connexion Ethernet passe par les mêmes canaux que le wi-fi pour Time Machine : un peu plus rapide et sujette à moins d'interférences, quand même.


----------



## ronparchita (12 Juin 2015)

Je l'ignorais, navré,
Google trad, ça aide mais il faut parfois beaucoup d'imagination,
Un peu plus vite ? Je ne le ressens pas comme ça. Curieux de ne plus avoir d'info de mes sauvegardes sur la capsule, je suis allé voir les pref que j'ai cadenassée, mais ça s'ouvre tout seul alors. Je vois, dernière sauvegarde le 10. Je ne comprend pas, est-ce que ce serai le petit programme pour espacer les sauvegardes qui jouerais au taquin ? Je relance la sauvegarde via l'icône du haut de l'écran et ça tourne depuis 5 h:00. Je retourne sur la fenêtre des pref, la dernière sauvegarde affichée est toujours celle du 10. Je vais voir dans les backups-backups/iMac de moi/ et je vois une icône de fichier et 2015-06-10-184534.inProgress et dessous
une icone de dossier avec la petite flèche en bas à gauche et à coté Latest.
Et l'icone la-haut continue de mouliner.
Ca ne marche pas très bien semble-t-il ?
Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Juin 2015)

Non il ne faut pas rajouter des truc sur la partition dédiée à TM...  on peut le faire techniquement lais ça peut poser des problème à TM... donc à éviter.

Utiliser un DD externe sur une borne airport extreme et y sauvegarder plusieurs machines... pas de problème c'est la solution que j'utilise.


----------



## ronparchita (13 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,
Je me suis servi d'utilitaire de disque et j'ai lancé une réparation et depuis ça remarche, plus de souci pour le moment.


----------



## Lullaby382 (17 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Je vais avoir un mac mini avec 2x1TO.
Je pensais mettre sur un : l'OS, sur l'autre : les données.
Seulement, je me posais la question en ce qui concerne Time Machine. J'ai 2 disques durs externes de 1TO également. J'aurai aimé que les deux soient mes sauvegardes Time Machine : 1 pour l'OS, 1 pour les données.
Est-ce possible ?
Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

La réponse est non : TM peut faire deux sauvegardes sur deux disques externes différents, mais deux sauvegardes identiques.

Certains bricolent pour parvenir à ce que tu veux, mais c'est malaisé et finalement risqué.

L'important est d'avoir un disque externe de taille 2 à 5 fois supérieure à la taille des données à copier sur les disques internes : 
selon le remplissage de ton Mini, il te faudra peut-être acheter un 3 ou 4 To externe pour y sauvegarder tes deux internes d'un coup, 
ou te contenter de clones (là, tu peux cloner un interne par externe).


----------



## Lullaby382 (17 Juin 2015)

Merci François !
Bon, ça ne m'arrange pas, je me retrouve avec 2 DDE qui vont me servir à rien et je vais devoir en racheter un...
Heureusement que les soldes arrivent !


----------



## Lullaby382 (17 Juin 2015)

Merci François !
Bon, ça ne m'arrange pas, je me retrouve avec 2 DDE qui vont me servir à rien et je vais devoir en racheter un...
Heureusement que les soldes arrivent !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Juin 2015)

Les deux DDE peuvent te servir à faire un clone de chacun de tes disques internes, 
clone que tu mettras à jour de temps à autre (à chaque mise à jour de l'OS X, par exemple) : 
deux sauvegardes valent mieux qu'une…


----------



## MART.HY (4 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
Mon mac ne fonctionnait plus j'ai donc sorti le disque dur interne pour voir si je n'arrivais pas a le lire autrement, j'ai essaye de lire sur un mac, un pc mais rien n'y fait le pc detecte le disque dur mais je n'arrive pas a acceder aux informations a l'interieur. J'aurais aime pouvoir le lire directement d'un autre mac mais je ne sais meme pas ou aller chercher dans le systeme pour savoir si il est lu par le mac .Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire de plus.
Merci de votre reponse


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Août 2015)

MART.HY a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Mon mac ne fonctionnait plus j'ai donc sorti le disque dur interne pour voir si je n'arrivais pas a le lire autrement, j'ai essaye de lire sur un mac, un pc mais rien n'y fait le pc detecte le disque dur mais je n'arrive pas a acceder aux informations a l'interieur. J'aurais aime pouvoir le lire directement d'un autre mac mais je ne sais meme pas ou aller chercher dans le systeme pour savoir si il est lu par le mac .Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire de plus.
> Merci de votre reponse


Bonjour,

Cela ne semble pas être un problème lié à Time Machine (plutôt à l'oubli de TM qui aurait sauvegardé tes données ?)

= tu devrais donc ouvrir un nouveau sujet dans le forum.

Edit : je découvre que c'est fait !


----------



## charade (4 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai restauré en Mai mon système complet suite à un changement de disque interne de mon iMac. (depuis ma TimeCapsule). J'ai maintenant besoin d'un fichier supprimé il y a plus d'un an, et je me rend compte que TimeMachine ne peut pas revenir avant la date de la restauration du système (en Mai donc...). 

Pensez vous qu'un soft de "Data recovery" pourrait me permettre de retrouver des vieilles sauvegarde sur ma TimeCapstule ? Si oui, avez vous des noms de tels logiciels sur Mac ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,

Il semble que TM ait commencé une nouvelle sauvegarde avec le nouveau Mac.
Si c'est bien le cas, tu devrais retrouver la sauvegarde de l'ancien Mac en passant par le menu _Parcourir d'autres disques Time Machine_ (clic prolongé sur l'icône de TM dans le Dock ou Alt+clic sur l'icône de la barre des menus).

Si TM a effacé l'ancienne sauvegarde, tu devras passer par un logiciel de récupération : PhotoRec (gratuit mais via le Terminal), Data Rescue ou Mac Data Recovery Guru (plus conviviaux mais payants).
En sachant que la nouvelle sauvegarde a pu effacer une bonne partie de l'ancienne.


----------



## charade (4 Septembre 2015)

Merci. TimeMachine ne trouve pas l'ancienne sauvegarde. Je tente avec Data Rescue mais avec le temps, bcp de secteur ont été écrasés... Je vais voir.
En tout cas merci FrançoisMacG pour la piste !



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour, et bienvenue,
> 
> Il semble que TM ait commencé une nouvelle sauvegarde avec le nouveau Mac.
> Si c'est bien le cas, tu devrais retrouver la sauvegarde de l'ancien Mac en passant par le menu _Parcourir d'autres disques Time Machine_ (clic prolongé sur l'icône de TM dans le Dock ou Alt+clic sur l'icône de la barre des menus).
> ...


----------



## Ma Dalton (4 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

essaie cette autre solution : une fois dans l'interface de Time Machine, tape : Cmd + Maj + c

Ca devrait te donner accès aux sauvegardes antérieures.


----------



## charade (4 Septembre 2015)

Pas mieux... Pour info, mon dossier existe encore actuellement, mais est vide (suppression des docs par erreur il y a quelques mois). Dans la timeline de droite, je ne peux rien sélectionner avant Mai.
La recherche rapide de Data Rescue n'a pas trouvé mes fichiers effacés... Je commence doucement mon deuil...



Ma Dalton a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> essaie cette autre solution : une fois dans l'interface de Time Machine, tape : Cmd + Maj + c
> 
> Ca devrait te donner accès aux sauvegardes antérieures.


----------



## Ma Dalton (4 Septembre 2015)

Il ne faut pas passer par la timeline pour remonter au delà de Mai.

Fait comme ceci :

Dans l'interface de Time Machine, remonte dans le temps en cliquant sur les fenêtres du Finder qui sont "derrière" la fenêtre au premier plan.

Quand tu arrives à la dernière fenêtre accessible, qui est suivi par des fenêtres "noires" (antérieures), fait : Cmd + Maj + c

Ca ne rend pas les sauvegardes antérieures "blanches" (au lieu de noires), et du coup, accessibles ?

_(c'est un test de dernière chance, car normalement en faisant Cmd + Maj + c dès qu'on est dans Time Machine, on doit avoir accès aux sauvegardes antérieures. De plus il arrive que la timeline ne fonctionne pas ou mal : c'est le cas chez moi sous Mavericks)_


----------



## charade (4 Septembre 2015)

Non, ça me permet de remonter au jour de la restauration en Mai seulement....



Ma Dalton a dit:


> Il ne faut pas passer par la timeline pour remonter au delà de Mai.
> 
> Fait comme ceci :
> 
> ...


----------



## Ma Dalton (5 Septembre 2015)

Suggestion :

Depuis le Finder, regarde le contenu du disque Time Machine : dans le dossier _Backups.backupdb_, y a-t-il UN ou plusieurs dossiers portant le nom de l'ordi ?

Sélectionne chaque dossier et regarde la date de la sauvegarde la plus ancienne (chaque sauvegarde est un dossier nommé "Année-mois-jour-xxxxxx).

Si tu trouves une sauvegarde à la date qui te convient, descends dans l'arborescence (Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/charade/...) jusqu'au document que tu recherches.
Si tu le trouves, fais-en un copier-coller pour le récupérer.

_NB : l'accès aux sauvegardes Time Machine via le Finder est déconseillé et réclame d'agir avec prudence pour ne pas risquer de corrompre la sauvegarde, qui est une base de données. C'est seulement en "dernier recours"._


----------



## charade (6 Septembre 2015)

Oui, j'avais déjà regardé là... 1 seul dossier avec le nom de mon ordi, et pas de sauvegarde suffisamment ancienne.




Ma Dalton a dit:


> Suggestion :
> 
> Depuis le Finder, regarde le contenu du disque Time Machine : dans le dossier _Backups.backupdb_, y a-t-il UN ou plusieurs dossiers portant le nom de l'ordi ?
> 
> ...


----------



## stoff (17 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir, je suis également confronté à un problème concernant la récupération des anciennes sauvegardes stockées sur ma Time Capsule. J'ai installé aujourd'hui un nouveau disque dur et depuis, impossible d'accéder et de récupérer le moindre fichier, les sauvegardes sont toujours visibles mais un clic sur une date ne donne rien...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Si tu as déjà tenté les solutions proposées dans les derniers messages de ce fil, vérifie que tu as activé le Partage de fichiers dans les Préférences Système de Partage.
Après, regarde ce qu'Utilitaire Airport te dit de ta Capsule.


----------



## PDD (23 Septembre 2015)

djgregb a dit:


> il faut un disque dur dédié a time machine ou bien on peut cumuler des données + TM ?
> car je n'ai qu'un disque dur externe de 500Go avec des données dessus déja...


J'ai trois Mac sauvegardés par TM sur le même DDE, aucun partitionnement de fait et TM sauvegarde les trois Mac sans problème...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Septembre 2015)

PDD a dit:


> J'ai trois Mac sauvegardés par TM sur le même DDE, aucun partitionnement de fait et TM sauvegarde les trois Mac sans problème...


TM est prévue pour ça : il y a un dossier par Mac sauvegardé en filaire (ou un sparsebundle par Mac sauvegardé en airport).

Le "gros" inconvénient est que si une sauvegarde se corrompt, tu hésiteras à reformater la partition pour repartir de zéro.


Pour ma part, mon disque de sauvegarde comprend depuis toujours une partition de stockage de données à côté de la partition TM
= ce qui est vraiment déconseillé, c'est de stocker des données dans une partition TM.


----------



## kaos (1 Octobre 2015)

Salut tout le monde, je viens vers vous car j'ai décidé de changer le format (3.5 vers 2.5) de mon disque TM de 320Go

Je me suis dis qu'il n'y avait aucun problème a cloner avec superdupper mon HD 3.5 vers le nouveau en 2.5 pour plus de mobilité lorsque je m'absente longtemps.

Sauf que .... Superdupper lance le clonage, prépare le disque, copie les données et a je ne sais quel moment dis que c'est terminé mais le nouveau disque reste vide ???

je l'ai fais 2 fois (2 nuit) et je n'ai pu lire aucun message d’erreur, j'ai bien le truc vert habituel pour dire "c'est fait" mais ça ne l'es pas.
Je trouve ça assez étrange, je veux bien votre avis sur ce phénomène avant de tenter une dernière fois.


Merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Octobre 2015)

Salut,

CarbonCopyCloner 4 a jeté l'éponge,
et renvoie à la procédure conseillée par Apple : copier avec un glisser-déposer via le Finder.

Avant, il fallait une copie en block-level ; 
maintenant, et encore plus avec El Capitan, il faut copier des fichiers made in Apple, que seul le Finder semble pouvoir aisément gérer.


----------



## kaos (1 Octobre 2015)

Je ne suis donc pas fou ! mais j'avoue avoir été un peu con car je n'ai pas cherché de problemes similaires sur le net. bouhhhh

Bon remarque, le glisser déposer, on a vu pire hein ?  je t'avoue que je m'attendais a sortir la console ... ça aurait été un comble !

C'est donc parti pour du copier coller a grande échelle.


Merci beaucoup


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2015)

et bien a ma grande surprise, superdupper a parfaitement cloné mon disque Time Machine (je viens de faire une sauvegarde sur le nouveau HD)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Octobre 2015)

Je ne sais pas si le glisser-déposer est tout à fait équivalent au copier-coller.

SuperDuper fonctionne donc toujours pour cloner une sauvegarde TM (à une époque encore récente, il le faisait sans plus de souci que l'onglet _Restaurer_ d'Utilitaire de Disque, alors qu'il fallait bidouiller en block-level avec CCC).


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2015)

Je confirme ! J'ai cloné mon disque Time machine avec superduper 2.8 V96
2 sauvegardes + navigation + copie de fichiers a travers plusieurs dates différentes sur mon clone TM / je garde quand même l'original au cas ou pendant quelques jours.


----------



## hadji64 (3 Octobre 2015)

J'ai un soucis avec mon mac.j'ai fait une mauvaise manip et j'ai voulu lancer une sauvegarde avec time machine.
Le processus se lance et je suis bloqué au moment où TM me dit l'ordinateur redémarre.

L'ordi est bloqué depuis environ à 2 heures sur cet endroit là...


----------



## kaos (3 Octobre 2015)

Tu as plus d'infos ?

Quel model ? Quel OS ? sauvegarde sur HD externe ?


----------



## hadji64 (3 Octobre 2015)

Il s'agit d'un Imac de 2011 sous mavericks. Le Tm est sous un DD externe. Au final, la session s'est relancé et a bloqué à la pomme du démarrage avec une vingtaine de lignes de "codes" et ça reste bloqué...


----------



## kaos (3 Octobre 2015)

Bon, alors je te conseille de vérifier que ton ordinateur démarre corerctement sans ton disque TM

Peut etre passer un petit coup d'Onyx ou Maintenance pour l'entretiens d'OSX

Ensuite brancher ton HD de sauvegarde et voir si il monte, vérifier que tu peux ouvrir et naviguer dans les dossier de sauvegarde (pas a travers l'iterface TM)

Éventuellement supprimer a la main la derniere sauvegarde / OSX te demanderas ton mot de pass administrateur.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Octobre 2015)

J'aimerais savoir quelle est la mauvaise manip initiale. Et pourquoi lancer aussitôt une nouvelle sauvegarde TM.

Et je suis étonné d'entendre que TM peut dire que l'ordi redémarre ! Ce ne serait pas plutôt un message en plusieurs langues ?

La dernière ligne de code donne parfois une indication quant à l'origine du blocage du démarrage.


----------



## hadji64 (5 Octobre 2015)

L'ordi reste bloqué sur la pomme actuellement et rien ne se passe. Du coup je relance l'ordi et fait pomme R. J'arrive sur une page grise avec Utilitaires OSX.
Que faire svp?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2015)

Lance Utilitaire de Disque pour _Vérifier le Disque_ sur Macintosh HD.


----------



## hadji64 (5 Octobre 2015)

Il me dit que le disque est ok"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2015)

Je te pose à nouveau mes questions :


FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir quelle est la mauvaise manip initiale. Et pourquoi lancer aussitôt une nouvelle sauvegarde TM.
> 
> Et je suis étonné d'entendre que TM peut dire que l'ordi redémarre ! Ce ne serait pas plutôt un message en plusieurs langues ?


----------



## hadji64 (5 Octobre 2015)

J'ai toujours un soucis avec un iPod classic. J'ai fait une manip (trouvé sur le net) pour passer en mode root. Ensuite je n'arrivais plus à sortir de là et j'ai voulu lancer TM pour démarrer sur une sauvegarde intervenue vers 18h (avant la manip).

Du coup au démarrage, j'ai fait pomme R et cliqué sur TM. L'ordi chargeait des données puis s'est mis sur le menu de démarrage. La pomme apparait puis des lignes de codes sont apparus.

Au bout d'un moment j'ai éteint l'ordi et recommencé la manip en modifiant une chose (il me disait redémarrer avec un clone et j'ai changé cela). La relance se passait bien mais l'ordi est resté bloqué plusieurs heures sur la pomme avec une barre de chargement qui ne bouge plus.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2015)

Si je comprends bien, tu as bidouillé pour passer en root puis tu as restauré la sauvegarde TM de 18h, et tout est parti en vrille.

Te souviens-tu de la manip ? (une commande passée dans le Terminal ?)
Tu as redémarré sur le compte root ?
Qu'as-tu fait pendant que tu étais en root ?

À l'aveugle :
- avec l'Utilitaire de Disque de Cmd+R, tu peux _Vérifier le Disque_ sur ton disque de sauvegarde TM et _réparer les permissions_ sur Macintosh HD ;
- en sortant de Cmd+R, tu peux vérifier que le démarrage va se faire sur Macintosh HD (dans la barre des menus du côté de la ) ;
- au démarrage, tu peux enfoncer la touche Maj jusqu'à connexion à la pomme, puis redémarrer normalement.


----------



## hadji64 (5 Octobre 2015)

Je tente cela ; le redémarrage est très long.

Je suis sur la page "Choisir un disque de démarrage". J'ai cliqué sur Disque dur OSX, 10.10.5 puis redémarrage et là la roue tourne depuis 10minutes.


----------



## hadji64 (5 Octobre 2015)

L'ordinateur est bloqué depuis presque 2 heures sur l'écran de démarrage avec la pomme et une barre de chargement bloquée à la moitié...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2015)

Et toi, cela fait plus de 3 heures que tu n'as pas répondu à mes questions #5003 : on n'avance pas.


----------



## hadji64 (5 Octobre 2015)

Tout simplement parce que je n'ai rien fait quand je suis passé en mode root.
La manip pour y passer a été fait depuis compte utilisateur (je crois).
Une fois effectuée je n'ai touché à rien.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Octobre 2015)

En résumé, tu as activé le compte Root (celui qu'on voit à la fenêtre de connexion aux comptes sous le nom de _Autre_),
tu ne t'es pas connecté à ce compte, et tu n'y as donc rien fait.
J'ai bien compris ? (pourtant, tu disais que "tu n'arrivais plus à sortir de là")

Ensuite, tu as lancé l'utilitaire de restauration des sauvegardes TM qu'on trouve dans la partition Cmd+R, 
et tu as cliqué, ce qui a déclenché le chargement de données par ton Mac puis un redémarrage
= la sauvegarde pouvait être corrompue (donc il faut _Vérifier le Disque_ dessus),
ou ton Mac est devenu bancal (donc il faut _Vérifier le Disque _et_ les permissions_ dessus, et on peut compléter avec un démarrage avec la touche Maj).

À moins que tu n'aies volontairement exclu des fichiers sytème de tes sauvegardes TM ?? (là, il faudrait réinstaller le Système avec l'utilitaire dédié dans la partition Cmd+R, et ça expliquerait la demande de redémarrage sur le clone).

Si rien de tout ça ne fonctionne, on pensera alors à un problème matériel sur ton Mac, et à faire un Apple Hardware Test (touche D enfoncée au démarrage des Mac récents).

Les lignes de code me font penser à un kernel panic : il faudrait alors débrancher tous les périphériques avant de démarrer le Mac.


----------



## hadji64 (5 Octobre 2015)

Euh oui je pense que tu as bien compris mon soucis.
J'ai fait une vérification du disque dur mac et une vérif du disque dur externe. Il ne détecte pas d'erreur.
Pour les permissions, j'ai fair réparer pour le DD mac. Après j'ai beau appuyer sur la flèche de majuscule au démarrage, je ne sais pas si je relache trop tôt, mais ça bloque sur la pomme.
L'impression que ça me donne est que, TM n'a pas fait complètement l'installation et du coup il ne peut pas ouvrir parce que c'est incomplet.
Comme tu l'as compris c'est un avis de quelqu'un qui n'y connait pas grand chose!


----------



## hadji64 (6 Octobre 2015)

Je suis en train de réinstaller le système... Je reviens vers vous dès que cela est fait afin de récupérer mes données.


----------



## hadji64 (7 Octobre 2015)

Le système s'est bien installé. Au démarrage il me demande si je veux utiliser une sauvegarde TM ce que j'accepte.
Il me trouve 2 sauvegardes datées du 2 octobre, dernier jour où cela fonctionnait. J'en choisis une, et une fois installée, je constate qu'il me manque des documents (plutôt importants).
Je ne comprends rien!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Octobre 2015)

Tu as reformaté avant de réinstaller le système, semble-t-il.

Si c'est bien le cas, c'était inutile…
Mais tes anciennes sauvegardes devraient alors pouvoir être retrouvées dans l'interface de TM, ou en remontant à l'Ordinateur (Cmd+Maj+C), ou en passant par le menu _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ (clic prolongé sur l'icône de TM dans le Dock ou Alt+clic dans la barre des menus).

Sinon, je pense à un gros problème de Disque.
Mais essaie quand même les deux voies précédentes.


----------



## hadji64 (8 Octobre 2015)

Merci FrançoisMacG! J'ai récupéré les dossiers que je cherchais. 
J'utilise microsoft outlook et les différents messages reçus ou envoyés entre septembre et octobre ont disparu...
Est-il possible de les récupérer via TM?

De plus, en lançant "Photos" cela m'a indiqué qu'il n'y avait plus rien. J'ai recherché Photos via TM à une date précédente et les photos sont désorganisées .


Merci!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Octobre 2015)

Je ne connais rien à Outlook : le forum Internet devrait te renseigner.

Pour Photos, il y a sa Library dans le dossier _Images_ de ton compte, 
et il doit y avoir ses fichiers aussi dans _Préférences_ et _Containers_, voire _Application Support_.


----------



## hadji64 (8 Octobre 2015)

Merci! J'ai retrouvé mes photos. En fait j'ai un dossier intitulé "Bibliothèque Photos" (il fait 6Go)et l'autre intitulé "Photos Library" (il fait 59Go). Les 2 ont le logo du programme "Photos".
Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai 2 dossiers du même nom.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Octobre 2015)

Ils n'ont pas tout à fait le même nom.
Photos peut avoir plusieurs bibliothèques qu'on choisit avec Alt au lancement, comme iPhoto.
Avec un clic droit, fais _Afficher le contenu du paquet_ : tu pourras parcourir les images qui sont incluses dans chacun des deux dossiers.


----------



## hadji64 (11 Octobre 2015)

Du coup y-at'il une utilité à conserver ces différentes bibliothèques?

Merci pour tout FrançoisMacG!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Octobre 2015)

Il y a une utilité à conserver le contenu des deux bibliothèques s'il est différent : tu peux regrouper les deux bibliothèques (ou à la main en exportant puis réimportant les photos de l'une vers l'autre, ou avec PowerPhotos).


----------



## hadji64 (16 Octobre 2015)

Merci FrançoisMacG! En tous cas, j'ai un nouveau soucis avec TM... J'ai voulu rentrer dans l'interface et TM ne veut pas remonter plus loin que le 9 octobre date à laquelle j'ai installé El Capitan..


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Octobre 2015)

Dans l'interface de TM, remonte à l'Ordinateur (Cmd+Maj+C) et regarde si tu y trouves tes anciennes sauvegardes.


----------



## hadji64 (17 Octobre 2015)

Quand je rentre dans TM, la manip Cmd+Maj+C ne donne rien du tout...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Octobre 2015)

Essaie le raccourci dans le Finder de ton Mac : ça devrait t'ouvrir la fenêtre de ton ordi.

Retourne dans l'espace TM après avoir affiché la barre latérale du Finder dans ton Mac,
et remonte au-dessus de Macintosh HD, ou en allant à ton ordinateur s'il s'affiche dans la barre latérale, ou en faisant un Cmd+clic sur le titre de la fenêtre _Macintosh HD_.


----------



## hadji64 (17 Octobre 2015)

Euh je ne sais pas si j'ai réussi la manip mais ça ne change rien...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Octobre 2015)

Ce n'est pas une manip, c'est une façon de remonter à l'Ordinateur pour y trouver les anciennes sauvegardes à côté des nouvelles.

Une autre façon de chercher ses anciennes sauvegardes est de passer par le menu de Time Machine qui s'appelle _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ : clic droit dans le Dock, ou Alt+clic dans la barre des menus, sur l'icône de TM.


----------



## hadji64 (17 Octobre 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une manip, c'est une façon de remonter à l'Ordinateur pour y trouver les anciennes sauvegardes à côté des nouvelles.
> 
> Une autre façon de chercher ses anciennes sauvegardes est de passer par le menu de Time Machine qui s'appelle _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ : clic droit dans le Dock, ou Alt+clic dans la barre des menus, sur l'icône de TM.


----------



## hadji64 (17 Octobre 2015)

Je n'arrive à remonter qu'au 9 octobre. Je me rappelle avoir eu cemême soucis il y a 3 ans...


----------



## hadji64 (18 Octobre 2015)

Juste après l'installation d'El Capitan cela fonctionnait puisque j'étais reparti chercher ma bibliothèque iTunes. Depuis ce problème je viens de consulter iTunes et des albums ont disparu...
C'est à ni rien comprendre...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Octobre 2015)

hadji64 a dit:


> C'est à n'y rien comprendre...


C'est mon impression aussi !


----------



## hadji64 (18 Octobre 2015)

En allant dans TM, si je remonte au dossier TM en faisant clic droit je peux faire : "Ouvrir, restaurer", etc... Il y a aussi "Lire les informations" ; en allant dessus il me met que TM a été crée en 2014.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Octobre 2015)

Si tu es dans le Finder, tu peux explorer le dossier de sauvegarde à la recherche de dates antérieures au 09 Octobre.


Quel est l'espace disponible dans ton disque TM ?
Te souviens-tu de la taille (ou de la durée) de la première sauvegarde TM de ton nouveau système ?
= on peut imaginer que la première sauvegarde ait effacé les anciennes, pour se faire de la place…


----------



## hadji64 (18 Octobre 2015)

Sur mon disque dur externe intitulé "Sauvegardes TM) l'espace disponible est de 57,24 Go sur 750Go de capacité.
Ca c'est que je vois sur mon bureau.
Quand je rentre dans le Finder, si je clique sur le DDE "Sauvegardes TM" à une date intérieure, rien ne se produit...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Octobre 2015)

Je parlais d'explorer le disque de sauvegarde via le Finder du Mac, sans entrer dans l'interface de TM.

À combien est rempli ton Mac ?


----------



## hadji64 (19 Octobre 2015)

Euh... Là je nage! Peux-tu me décrire cette méthode stp?


----------



## Vanuatu (19 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour
J'essaye de restaurer mes anciens fichiers (notamment les photos) sur mon nouveau Macbook, suite à la défaillance du Disque dur de l'ancien.
La sauvegarde TM est bien présente sur ma TC. J'ai essayé de passer par l'assistant de migration pour récupérer les fichiers mais je n'ai apparemment pas assez de place sur mon nouveau DD (première surprise). Ensuite, quand je sélectionne uniquement les documents, par exemple, une restauration se passe mais sans aucun résultat derrière! J'ai bien, comme utilisateur, mon ancien profil, mais il est en tout point identique à mon nouveau profil, créé aujourd'hui sur le nouveau mac...
Quelqu'un a une idée de ce que je fais mal?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Octobre 2015)

hadji64 a dit:


> Euh... Là je nage! Peux-tu me décrire cette méthode stp?


Sur ton Bureau, tu double-cliques ton disque de Sauvegardes, 
et tu descends dans l'arborescence par des doubles-clics sur les dossiers : 
à un moment, les dates de sauvegardes vont s'afficher comme intitulés des dossiers.

Pour savoir à combien est rempli ton Mac, tu regardes sur ton Bureau si l'icône de Macintosh HD s'y affiche, 
ou tu regardes dans Utilitaire de Disque.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Octobre 2015)

Vanuatu a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'essaye de restaurer mes anciens fichiers (notamment les photos) sur mon nouveau Macbook, suite à la défaillance du Disque dur de l'ancien.
> La sauvegarde TM est bien présente sur ma TC. J'ai essayé de passer par l'assistant de migration pour récupérer les fichiers mais je n'ai apparemment pas assez de place sur mon nouveau DD (première surprise). Ensuite, quand je sélectionne uniquement les documents, par exemple, une restauration se passe mais sans aucun résultat derrière! J'ai bien, comme utilisateur, mon ancien profil, mais il est en tout point identique à mon nouveau profil, créé aujourd'hui sur le nouveau mac...
> Quelqu'un a une idée de ce que je fais mal?
> Merci d'avance.


Bonjour,

Il vaut mieux lancer Assistant de Migration à partir d'un autre compte que celui sur lequel on veut restaurer,
quitte à créer tout exprès ce second compte dans _Préférences Système > Utilisateurs_.

Regarde dans _Macintosh HD > Utilisateurs_, si un nouveau dossier ne s'y est pas créé (ce dossier contiendrait la restauration foireuse de tes documents).


Assistant de Migration migre les données de la dernière date de sauvegarde,
et si ton Disque Dur était alors défaillant, la sauvegarde l'est aussi 
= il faut alors choisir une date antérieure 
(et donc passer par l'application Time Machine et son menu _Parcourir d'autres disques TM, _
pour arriver à l'interface de TM et au clic droit qui permet de choisir le lieu de la restauration : 
le bouton _Restaurer_ ne fonctionne pas quand la sauvegarde n'est pas celle du Disque Dur).

Pour restaurer le contenu de certains dossiers de la racine du compte (Documents, Bibliothèque, …), 
il faut ouvrir le  dossier et en sélectionner le contenu (Cmd+A) avant de demander la restauration : 
on ne peut restaurer que le contenu du dossier, pas le dossier lui-même.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Octobre 2015)

Je suis passé à côté du problème, semble-t-il…

Des pistes :
- http://forums.macg.co/threads/time-capsule-sauvegarde-vos-donnees-hmmmmmm.303811/
- http://www.cnet.com/news/sparse-bundle-resources-temporarily-unavailable/


----------



## Vanuatu (20 Octobre 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il vaut mieux lancer Assistant de Migration à partir d'un autre compte que celui sur lequel on veut restaurer,
> quitte à créer tout exprès ce second compte dans _Préférences Système > Utilisateurs_.
> ...


Bonsoir
Je pense que c'est dans cette direction que je dois chercher...
Malheureusement, je ne peux pas remonter dans l'historique plus loin que hier dans TM...
La sauvegarde est bien indiquée comme créée il y a plusieurs années. L'aurais-je écrasée par inadvertance?
Je commence à trembler pour mes photos!
Edit: Je viens de réessayer... Si je passe par l'assistant de migration, il crée le nouvel utilisateur mais ne copie rien des anciens fichiers: ni applications, ni sur le bureau, ni les docs... La date de dernière sauvegarde est bien indiquée comme le 7 Octobre.
Si je passe par "parcourir d'autres disques de sauvegardes", impossible de remonter avant hier...
Merci de vos efforts!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Octobre 2015)

Mon message #5037 t'était adressé, lui aussi !


----------



## Vanuatu (20 Octobre 2015)

Merci, j'avais bien compris! Mais le problème "ressources temporairement indisponibles", je l'ai résolu (enfin, peut-être pas...) en changeant le nom de la TC...
Je vais lire les liens que tu as mis de A à Z pour chercher quelque chose de similaire.


----------



## Vanuatu (21 Octobre 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il vaut mieux lancer Assistant de Migration à partir d'un autre compte que celui sur lequel on veut restaurer,
> quitte à créer tout exprès ce second compte dans _Préférences Système > Utilisateurs_.
> ...


Et bien c'est très étrange...
Il se trouve que la manip via l'assistant de migration qui ne marche pas pour mon nouveau Macbook marche sur mon iMac du bureau...
L'essai avec Time Machine "Parcourir d'autres disques de sauvegarde" ne marche ni sur l'un, ni sur l'autre!

Donc je pense que je vais finir de transférer tous les fichiers sur mon iMac via l'assistant de migration, puis mettre sur un DDE et les remettre sur mon Macbook.

C'est quand même très compliqué!

Merci de ton aide en tout cas!


----------



## hadji64 (21 Octobre 2015)

Alors, j'ai environ une dizaine de sauvegardes dont la plus ancienne date malheureusement pour moi de ce 09 octobre 2015. J'ai un dossier intitulé "latest" mais dedans il contient un dossier "clone" (j'avais partition mon DDE pour cela) et un autre dossier "disque dur" (équivalent de macintosh HD).
Et ce "disque dur" a une capacité de 1TO et il est utilisé à 437Go.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Octobre 2015)

_Latest_, c'est la dernière sauvegarde quand elle a été interrompue.

TM te sauvegarde donc ton clone en plus de ton Mac : tu peux exclure le clone hors des sauvegardes TM en passant par les _Préférences Système_ de TM

Le 07 octobre, tu as réinstallé un système neuf : apparemment, TM pourait avoir fait une première sauvegarde intégrale, et effacé tes anciennes sauvegardes.


----------



## hadji64 (21 Octobre 2015)

Ok, donc l'erreur vient de ma part?


----------



## PDD (21 Octobre 2015)

Je me demande si tu ne dois pas activer "explorer d'autres disques TM".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Octobre 2015)

hadji64 a dit:


> Ok, donc l'erreur vient de ma part?


Je n'en suis pas sûr du tout (je n'ai toujours pas bien saisi le déroulement des faits que tu as tenté de me décrire) : 
j'émets l'hypothèse qui me semble plausible (encore que tu disais que ton disque de sauvegarde était toujours bien rempli…).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Octobre 2015)

PDD a dit:


> Je me demande si tu ne dois pas activer "explorer d'autres disques TM".


hadji64 dit en #5041 avoir tenté de _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_.


----------



## hadji64 (21 Octobre 2015)

Je me doute que je ne suis pas très clair!! 
Alors j'essaye de résumer. Depuis l'installation de El Capitan, je galère avec TM. Quand je fais clic droit sur TM dans le dock puis parcourir d'autres disques la fenêtre s'ouvre avec écrit "iMac de J..." sur "Sauvegardes TM".
Et dans cet espace je ne peux pas remonter.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Octobre 2015)

Ma suggestion du message #5035 reste valable : le Finder te montre-t-il ou pas des dates que TM ne te montre pas ??


----------



## ronparchita (22 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour François,
Il y a un problème que je ne maitrise pas.
Une sauvegarde s'est interrompue. Je suis arrivé sur le dossier "latest" mais je ne suis pas parvenu à l'effacer. J'ai donc effacé le disque de la TC et voulu relancer les sauvegardes. Ca a mouliné 2 jours puis j'ai eu un message comme quoi il y avait un problème et qu'il me fallait recommencer depuis le début.
Via utilitaire airport, j'ai lancé l'effacement du disque. Malheureusement, il ne s'est jamais terminé, clignotant orange trop longtemps.
J'ai débranché la borne, puis retranché, idem, débranché, éteint l'ordi rebranché, relancé l'ordi, nouvelle commande d'effacement, même sort, clignotant orange plus d'une heure pour être sur.

Et les sauvegardes sont impossibles
Message :
La connexion au serveur « TC.local » a échoué.
Il se peut que le serveur n’existe pas ou soit actuellement indisponible. Vérifiez le nom ou l’adresse IP du serveur et votre connexion réseau, puis réessayez.

La config n'a pas été changée et apparemment, elle n'a pas bougé.
Comment savoir si le disque est mort ? En mettant la main dessus ?

Si le disque est mort, je peux le changer, mais je ne sais pas par quoi remplacer le disque de 2To. J'en ai un, c'est un SATA, irait-il dedans ?
Ma TC est :
Time Capsule 2 TB
Num Ref MD032Z/A
Numero de serie : C86G20KZDM73
Adresse MAC 00:25:4B:8A:7B:64
Achetée le 10-10-2011 (facture)

Si je devais la remplacer par une plus récente mais d'occasion, comment vérifier ses qualités, je veux dire ses caractéristiques, ou trouve-t-on le numéro du modèle, sa date de mise en circulation, as-tu s'il te plait des infos sur tout-ca ?
D'avance merci,


----------



## hadji64 (22 Octobre 2015)

Non il n'y a pas de différences entre le finder et l'espace TM. Il y a le même nombre de sauvegardes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Octobre 2015)

hadji64 a dit:


> Non il n'y a pas de différences entre le finder et l'espace TM. Il y a le même nombre de sauvegardes.


Là, nous sommes certains que tu as perdu tes anciennes sauvegardes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Octobre 2015)

ronparchita a dit:


> Bonjour François,
> Il y a un problème que je ne maitrise pas.


Bonjour ronparchita,

Je maîtrise mal le sujet.

La première chose à faire est de faire un reset de la Capsule = https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201945
et un full reset de TM (= l'effacement du _com.apple.timemachine.plist_ des Préférences de la Bibliothèque).

Après, tu pourras penser à acheter un nouvel exemplaire (4 ans semble un délai très raisonnable pour les "experts").


----------



## hadji64 (22 Octobre 2015)

Arf.. Bon on a avancé au moins sur ce point.
Cependant comme je te l'ai dit, c'est la 2ème fois qu'une mésaventure pareille m'arrive. Est-ce que j'ai un soucis "matériel"?

Du coup, est-ce qu'il vaut mieux que je continue avec TM ou est-ce que je consacre ce DDE pour faire des clones? Je sais que le clone sera une "copie" à un instant T mais c'est vraiment dommage que TM fonctionne mal pour moi (car c'est très pratique!!)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Octobre 2015)

Il y a peu de chances que ce soit matériel : ça t'est arrivé deux fois et, à chaque fois, lors d'une mise à niveau.

Lors d'une mise à niveau sans reformatage, les sauvegardes se poursuivent à la suite des précédentes sans souci : la première sauvegarde du nouvel OS X prend une dizaine de Go, c'est tout.
S'il y a reformatage et migration (complète) pour faire cette mise à niveau, une invite demande si on veut poursuivre, repartir de zéro, ou continuer à côté : si on clique la deuxième option, on perd ses anciennes sauvegardes.


Au quotidien, on peut se contenter de TM : c'est simple, automatisé et polyvalent (= on peut retrouver un ancien fichier, réinstaller tout, ou revenir à une date antérieure).
Mais, surtout lors d'une mise à niveau, il vaut mieux avoir un clone en plus de TM : si l'un foire, l'autre rattrape le coup. Ça coûte seulement le prix d'un petit disque externe.


----------



## Flo1337 (23 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, je rencontre un problème au niveau du démarrage de Mac OS X El Capitan.

Avec la clé bootable, j'ai réinstallé le système sur un disque dur neuf, jusque là aucun problème, mais lorsque je restaure ma sauvegarde time machine, le système ne démarre plus, j'ai la pomme, la barre grise de chargement mais qui ne charge jamais...
J'ai donc reformater le disque dur pour réinstaller OS X, pas de problème, ça s'installe, boot, reboot ... mais je restaure de nouveau la sauvegarde et même problème...

Y a t il une manip pour reconstruire le boot ?

Merci de vos idées.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir, et bienvenue,


Flo1337 a dit:


> lorsque je restaure ma sauvegarde time machine, le système ne démarre plus, j'ai la pomme, la barre grise de chargement mais qui ne charge jamais...
> J'ai donc reformater le disque dur pour réinstaller OS X, pas de problème, ça s'installe, boot, reboot ... mais je restaure de nouveau la sauvegarde et même problème...


Le problème ne vient probablement pas d'un dysfonctionnement de Time Machine,
mais de son bon fonctionnement !

= elle doit te restaurer un logiciel incompatible avec El Capitan, qui bloque le boot.

Quatre logiciels ont été mis en cause : SyncMate, VirtualBox, Kaspersky, et MenuMeters.


Alors, reformate une nouvelle fois, et repars de zéro à partir d'un système neuf et vierge : tu récupèreras ensuite tes données dans ta sauvegarde TM
(un clone aurait été plus pratique…).


----------



## ronparchita (23 Octobre 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour ronparchita,
> Je maîtrise mal le sujet.



Ben non ! Tu excelles. Le disque est bien mort, c'est l'utilitaire qui me dit de le réparer. Je vais donc me pencher sur cette question.

Pour ceux qui rechercheront le fichier plist, il est dans la biblio de la racine du disque, pas dans celle de l'utilisateur.

Et le message de l'utilitaire Airport s'affiche seulement quand on survole la TC avec la souris après avoir demandé l'effacement du disque de la TC.

Merci François.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Octobre 2015)

ronparchita a dit:


> Merci François.


Merci de ton retour : je le prends en note !


----------



## ronparchita (25 Octobre 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Merci de ton retour : je le prends en note !


En parlant de retour….

Bonjour François

Je viens d'apprendre que le formatage du nouveau disque que j'ai installé dans la TC se realise via la fenêtre préférence système. Et depuis, ça marche !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2015)

ronparchita a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre que le formatage du nouveau disque que j'ai installé dans la TC se realise via la fenêtre préférence système.


De quelle fenêtre parles-tu ?


----------



## ronparchita (26 Octobre 2015)

Sous le Lion des Montagnes, il s'agit de la fenêtre qui s'ouvre après avoir appelé préférences Système, Time Machine, choisir un disque, aller dans le bas de la liste et choisir le disque. Ce choix du disque dans la liste sous le trait qui isole de l'ancien disque choisi entraine son formatage.
Si j'avais su ça plutôt, cela aurait peut-être suffit à remettre le disque de la TC en état. Impossible de me souvenir de l'endroit ou j'ai trouvé cette info que j'ai cherché parce que bien qu'ayant changé le disque de la TC, je n'arrivais pas à faire la sauvegarde. 
Apres avoir coché le nouveau Disque (du même nom que l'ancien, c'est sans doute ce qui m'a retardé) dans la liste sous le trait, le disque a été formaté et la première sauvegarde a pu démarrer.
Ce formatage est particulier, le disque a 3 partitions.
L'ancien disque que j'ai placé dans un Dock m'a permis de les voir, j'ai vu aussi dans une fenêtre qu'à ce disque il lui manquait le dossier ou fichier EFI.
Des que j'ai un moment, je ferai une recherche pour savoir comment tester un disque et voir si celui que j'avais était à seulement réparer (c'est le terme du message qui apparaissait via Utilitaire Airport) mais pas à changer.
Ce n'est pas très grave en soi car j'en ai mis un de 3TO, l'ancien n'en avait que deux, mais ça pourra peut-être rendre service.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2015)

La première sauvegarde sur un disque le reformate automatiquement en Mac OS étendu journalisé, et amène une partition EFI.

Time Machine ne se fie pas au nom du Disque comme nous, mais à l'UUID de ce disque (= une immatriculation) : on doit donc sélectionner un nouveau disque homonyme d'un ancien.

Utilitaire de Disque permet de tester les disques. 
DiskWarrior est meilleur, mais vaut une centaine d'euros.


----------



## ronparchita (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour François.
Les deux me disent que tout va pour le mieux.
Mais un test de surface qui recherche les mauvais blocs de disque disait Nb de blocs sur le disque 3 907 029 168
Nb de blocs traités 666 707 932
Il y a 4810 mauvais blocs détectés
Rapportés à 666 milles c'est pas énorme.
Est-ce alarmant ?
Est-ce que le disque est à considérer comme perdu ?
Si j'en crois http://www.macosassistance.com/blocs-ou-secteurs-defectueux/ c'est inhérent aux nouveaux disques, mais c'est cependant très préoccupant. Le problème est d'estimer le juste milieux.
As-tu des idées, pourra-t-il encore servir ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir ronparchita,

Le reformatage (sécurisé en 1 passe) du disque permet d'isoler les blocs défectueux et de continuer à utiliser le disque.
L'essentiel est que de nouveaux secteurs défectueux n'apparaissent pas ensuite rapidement : il faut donc le surveiller.
C'est la réaction de principe.

Mais le principe de base, c'est d'avoir en permanence deux exemplaires fiables de nos données, alors :
- si on est parano, on jette le disque sans le reformater ni le surveiller.
- si on est prudent, on surveille le disque et on le sauvegarde (pour un disque de sauvegarde TM, on passe par un clone du disque interne en plus de TM, ou on lance TM sur un deuxième disque externe en plus du disque douteux : cloner une sauvegarde n'est pas facile, et un peu aberrant).
= dans les deux cas, on achète un nouveau disque ! À moins de n'être ni parano, ni prudent…


----------



## ronparchita (28 Octobre 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir ronparchita,
> = dans les deux cas, on achète un nouveau disque ! À moins de n'être ni parano, ni prudent…


Comme tu l'as dit, après 4 ans de service, il était effectivement prudent d'y songer.
Quand la sauvegarde TM devient aussi importante que la sauvegarde de son disque dur, il y a derrière la TC une prise USB qui doit servir à ça il me semble. Est-ce que c'est compliqué à activer ? Est-ce qu'ensuite, on peut accéder à cette sauvegarde pour réinstaller des fichiers effacés à mauvais escient sans toucher à la sauvegarde sur le disque de la TC que je trouve très susceptible.


----------



## JediMac (28 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Depuis plusieurs jours, la sauvegarde de l'iMac d'une collègue avec TM sur un DD NAS ne peut plus se faire, l'image disque est en lecture seule, et son icône indique qu'elle est verrouillée.
En essayant de trouver la cause, je me suis rendu compte que son quota d'espace était atteint, contrairement aux autres collègues ou moi qui utilisons TM de la même manière sur ce NAS.
Mais TM devrait dans ce cas éliminer les versions anciennes pour s'adapter à l'espace disponible, et j'ai vérifié que son dossier "Départ" pesait moins que son quota.
Alors est-ce que ce dépassement de quota est réellement la cause ? Sinon que faire ?

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Octobre 2015)

ronparchita a dit:


> Quand la sauvegarde TM devient aussi importante que la sauvegarde de son disque dur, il y a derrière la TC une prise USB qui doit servir à ça il me semble. Est-ce que c'est compliqué à activer ? Est-ce qu'ensuite, on peut accéder à cette sauvegarde pour réinstaller des fichiers effacés à mauvais escient sans toucher à la sauvegarde sur le disque de la TC que je trouve très susceptible.


C'est simple : par exemple.

Quand c'est fait, on peut continuer à sauvegarder dessus, et on peut restaurer à partir de ce disque USB (via le menu _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Octobre 2015)

JediMac a dit:


> l'image disque est en lecture seule, et son icône indique qu'elle est verrouillée.
> 
> En essayant de trouver la cause, je me suis rendu compte que son quota d'espace était atteint, contrairement aux autres collègues ou moi qui utilisons TM de la même manière sur ce NAS.
> Mais TM devrait dans ce cas éliminer les versions anciennes pour s'adapter à l'espace disponible, et j'ai vérifié que son dossier "Départ" pesait moins que son quota.
> Alors est-ce que ce dépassement de quota est réellement la cause ?


La lecture seule peut être due à un simple gag de connexion : déconnecter puis reconnecter le NAS peut rétablir les choses.
Mais la lecture seule s'annonce aussi quand le disque (= celui du NAS) va défaillir : http://pondini.org/TM/C6.html .

Les sauvegardes un peu bricolées peuvent empêcher cet effacement des anciens fichiers au remplissage : là, il vaut mieux repartir de zéro.
Peut-être aussi vérifier le firmware du NAS : il est peut-être à mettre à jour ?


----------



## Oolive (2 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour. 
Suite à une cléan install de El Capitan mon iMac 21,5 fin 2012 ne redémarre plus écran blanc.
L'installation  s'est déroulée normalement ,migration des  données TM sans probleme, juste au moment de choisir la source de sauvegarde j'ai aperçu un triangle danger sur le dd de l'iMac.
Bref migration terminée et là redémarrage sur écran blanc plus aucun accès au démarrage avec alt ni en Recovery'..
Je panique 
Si qqun a une solution merci Bcp!!


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2015)

Oolive a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Suite à une cléan install de El Capitan mon iMac 21,5 fin 2012 ne redémarre plus écran blanc.
> L'installation  s'est déroulée normalement ,migration des  données TM sans probleme,


Pas sûr que cela soit encore une clean install…

As tu accès au redémarrage avec cmd alt R ?
Si oui, regarde si tu peux Vérifier le disque / réparer le disque


----------



## Oolive (2 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour ton aide je vais essayer avant midi...


----------



## Oolive (2 Novembre 2015)

Cmd alt R ne donne rien non plus 
Je pige pas la!


----------



## Oolive (2 Novembre 2015)

J'essai de brancher mon MacBook en usb sur l'iMac et de démarrer en T mode cible mais rien ne se passe non plus!


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2015)

Oolive a dit:


> Cmd alt R ne donne rien non plus
> Je pige pas la!


Il faut une connexion Internet (en Ethernet, c'est mieux - mais en wifi, cela devrait aussi aller, mais ça risque d'être très long…)


----------



## Oolive (2 Novembre 2015)

Pour le mode T?


----------



## Oolive (2 Novembre 2015)

Oui avec cable ethernet iMac affiche le sigle Thunderbolt mais rien sur le MacBook


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2015)

La connexion Internet n'est pas nécessaire pour le mode target, mais elle est indispensable pour redémarrer avec cmd alt R


----------



## JediMac (3 Novembre 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La lecture seule peut être due à un simple gag de connexion : déconnecter puis reconnecter le NAS peut rétablir les choses.
> Mais la lecture seule s'annonce aussi quand le disque (= celui du NAS) va défaillir : http://pondini.org/TM/C6.html .
> 
> Les sauvegardes un peu bricolées peuvent empêcher cet effacement des anciens fichiers au remplissage : là, il vaut mieux repartir de zéro.
> Peut-être aussi vérifier le firmware du NAS : il est peut-être à mettre à jour ?


Bonjour,

Le NAS est débranché pour être emmené hors des bureaux chaque soir, le bug de connexion ne peut donc être la cause.
Quant à sa défectuosité, je ne le pense pas non plus, vu qu'il est récent (moins d'un an), et que 7 autres postes, Mac ou PC, sauvegardent sur lui sans problème.
Son firmware est aussi à jour.

Je crois que je vais augmenter le quota autorisé pour voir et au pire, j'effacerai l'image disque pour repartir de zéro.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Novembre 2015)

Salut à toutes et tous.

J'ai une petite question sur Time Machine
Quel type de schéma de partition supporte TM ?
MBR GUID etc..
Mon but serait d'avoir un DDE partitionné en 2 :

-Une partie TM
-Une partie exFAT compatible Windows. 

Pas la peine de me dire que c'est mal, c'est ainsi. 

Est-ce faisable et qq'un a-t-il une expérience positive et opérationnelle de ce type de partage.

Merci d'avance et bonne journée.


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut à toutes et tous.
> 
> J'ai une petite question sur Time Machine
> Quel type de schéma de partition supporte TM ?
> ...



Regarde donc du côté de l'utilitaire de disques avec lequel tu détermineras les partitions. Là réponse est là, sans doute


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Novembre 2015)

Malheureusement non. 
Tu peux créer sur un schéma MBR une partition OS X journalisée et une exFAT mais rien ne dit que TM fonctionnera dessus.
Parallèlement tu peux sur un schéma GUID créer les mêmes partitions mais rien ne dit que windows pourra y accéder.
Ce que je recherche est le schéma compatible avec les 2.
Merci de ta réponse en tous cas.


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Malheureusement non.
> Tu peux créer sur un schéma MBR une partition OS X journalisée et une exFAT mais rien ne dit que TM fonctionnera dessus.
> Parallèlement tu peux sur un schéma GUID créer les mêmes partitions mais rien ne dit que windows pourra y accéder.
> Ce que je recherche est le schéma compatible avec les 2.
> Merci de ta réponse en tous cas.



J'ai un dispositif qui ressemble au tien, à savoir un DDE de 2 Go avec deux partitions identiques, l'une réservée à TM et l'autre à des données. Le schéma de partition est évidemment GUID. Mais les deux partitions sont au format Mac OS étendu généralisé. Ce que je sais, c'est que la partition affectée à TM doit être ainsi. Si tu avais posé la question hier, j'aurai pu faire un essai et te répondre. Je venais de monter un DDE de 2 To dans un boîtier. Mais, depuis, j'ai créé 4 partitions chacune d'elle étant appelée à contenir un OS X.
J'ai déjà Yosemite et El Capital.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour Jean,


jeanjd63 a dit:


> Quel type de schéma de partition supporte TM ?
> MBR GUID etc..
> Mon but serait d'avoir un DDE partitionné en 2 :
> 
> ...


TM ne supporte en Intel que le GUID.

Il y a des gags avec les disques HFS + FAT/NTFS : la partition HFS+ n'est plus reconnue quand le disque a été branché à un PC (de mémoire, le partitionnement se corrompt sous Windows)
= il vaut mieux un disque HFS+ et un autre disque FAT/NTFS.
Je suppose que tu pourrais avoir le même gag avec exFAT.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Novembre 2015)

Oui c'est bien ça ma question :
TM --> os x journalisé
Windows --> exFAT
comment mettre tout cela sur le même disque.


----------



## JediMac (5 Novembre 2015)

Le NAS qui accueille les sauvegardes TM est en XFS, puisqu'il sert aussi pour des sauvegardes de PC. Mais j'ai aussi fait des sauvegardes TM sur des disques FAT, et dans les 2 cas, TM fait une image disque.
Du coup, je ne sais pas si la partition de ton DD est utile ? Peut-être que ça accélérerait la navigation dans la sauvegarde puisqu'il n'y aurait pas d'image à monter avant.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Novembre 2015)

JediMac a dit:


> Le NAS qui accueille les sauvegardes TM est en XFS, puisqu'il sert aussi pour des sauvegardes de PC. Mais j'ai aussi fait des sauvegardes TM sur des disques FAT, et dans les 2 cas, TM fait une image disque.
> Du coup, je ne sais pas si la partition de ton DD est utile ? Peut-être que ça accélérerait la navigation dans la sauvegarde puisqu'il n'y aurait pas d'image à monter avant.


En airport, l'image-disque est en Mac OS étendu journalisé.
En filaire, c'est un dossier (et pas une image-disque), et il lui faut une partition dédiée (en HFS+).


----------



## JediMac (5 Novembre 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En filaire, c'est un dossier (et pas une image-disque), et il lui faut une partition dédiée (en HFS+).


Sur le NAS c'est bien une image disque SparseBundle par Mac sauvegardé, et c'est TM qui les a créées.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Novembre 2015)

Appel à témoins 

Bonjour à toutes et tous.
Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé de booter, et surtout réussit, sur une sauvegarde TM depuis l'installation d'El Capitan?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## mokuchley (15 Novembre 2015)

je suis en train de faire une TM.( OS maverick)
Pour la première fois , je vois un pop-up disant =>

_" voulez vous que cet ordinateur herite de l'historique de sauvegarde de " imac de ... " sur le disque de sauvegarde "" nom du disque de sauvegarde .....
....cette sauvegarde a été crée sur un autre ordinateur. Si vous heritez de cette sauvegarde, elle ne pourra plus être utilisée sur l'ordinateur d'origine
....puis il y a trois choix =>

      - ne pas sauvegarder maintenant
      -  creer une nouvelle sauvegarde
      -  hériter de l'historique de sauvegarde _"

d'abord il parle et dit " cette sauvegarde a été crée sur un autre ordinateur : et il n'y a jamais eu qu'un seul ordinateur

ensuite qu'entends t il par HERITER ?

j'ai un disque externe (connexion USB ) qui reçois une sauvegarde tout les 4 mois; donc il possède plusieurs sauvegarde
Ensuite j'ai utilisé tout dernièrement un retour sur une sauvegarde de juin 2015

cette phrase je ne la comprends pas ; " 
_" voulez vous que cet ordinateur herite de l'historique de sauvegarde de " imac de ... " sur le disque de sauvegarde "" nom du disque de sauvegarde .....
_
et puis si il me dit que je ne pourrai plus revenir en arrière, je choisit forcement " créer une nouvelle sauvegarde "

est ce que cette pop-up est un buzz ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Novembre 2015)

mokuchley a dit:


> Pour la première fois , je vois un pop-up disant =>
> 
> _" voulez vous que cet ordinateur herite de l'historique de sauvegarde de " imac de ... " sur le disque de sauvegarde "" nom du disque de sauvegarde .....
> ....cette sauvegarde a été crée sur un autre ordinateur. Si vous heritez de cette sauvegarde, elle ne pourra plus être utilisée sur l'ordinateur d'origine
> ...


Non, ce n'est pas un buzz : c'est ce qui permet de continuer les sauvegardes TM à la suite des précédentes quand on a migré le contenu du Mac, ou changé de carte-mère puis restauré

= le disque interne est reconnu par l'immatriculation de la carte-mère (l'adresse MAC), et quand on change d'adresse MAC (changement de Mac ou de carte-mère), on a la possibilité de poursuivre les sauvegardes sans repartir de zéro (= "hériter de l'historique").
La sauvegarde ne prend alors en compte que les seuls fichiers modifiés depuis la dernière date de sauvegarde sur l'ancien Mac.
La condition est de migrer la totalité des données du Mac précédent (de mémoire, le petit dossier de _Fichiers_ en bas de la liste des éléments à migrer).


----------



## mokuchley (17 Novembre 2015)

merci de ta réponse
en juin de cette année, la dalle et la carte mère ont été changé mais je n'ai pas fait de restauration ; dois-je en faire une ? restauration s'entends clean install ; c'est ça ?est ce que je dois remettre les compteurs a zero ? ou réinstaller OSX ?

je ne sais pas quoi choisir =>
     -  si j'herite je ne peux pas revenir sur une TM daté de l'ancienne carte mère ; est-ce exact ?

_Vous pouvez déplacer l’historique de sauvegarde d’un ordinateur à un autre, mais une fois que le nouvel ordinateur a « hérité » de l’historique de sauvegarde, vous ne pouvez plus utiliser cet historique sur l’ordinateur d’origine._

     -   _Si vous comptez continuer à utiliser votre ancien ordinateur, cliquez sur « Créer une nouvelle sauvegarde » pour conserver l’historique de sauvegarde de l’ancien ordinateur et créer de nouvelles copies de sauvegarde pour le nouveau_.


pour toi quel est la meilleur solution; repartir de zero en  créant une nouvelle sauvegarde ou herité ?


tu dis ( pour heriter ) de =>

La condition est de migrer la totalité des données du Mac précédent (de mémoire, le petit dossier de _Fichiers_ en bas de la liste des éléments à migrer).

=> et dans mon cas, dois-je migrer ce qui était de l'ancienne carte mere vers la nouvelle
ou
ton explication ne concerne que le changement d'un ordinateur

PS ; excuse moi si c"est un peu confus, je suis a moitié réveillé


----------



## mokuchley (17 Novembre 2015)

en faite la phrase qui me pose problème c"est celle du pop-up  =>



mokuchley a dit:


> ....cette sauvegarde a été crée sur un autre ordinateur. Si vous heritez de cette sauvegarde, elle ne pourra plus être utilisée sur l'ordinateur d'origine



elle ne pourras plus etre utilisée sur l'ordinateur d'origine !?!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Novembre 2015)

mokuchley a dit:


> en faite la phrase qui me pose problème c"est celle du pop-up  =>
> 
> elle ne pourras plus etre utilisée sur l'ordinateur d'origine !?!


Elle ne pourra plus être utilisée avec ton ancienne carte-mère une fois que la nouvelle carte-mère aura hérité des sauvegardes.

Tu continueras donc tes sauvegardes comme si la carte-mère n'avait pas changé !


----------



## mokuchley (18 Novembre 2015)

merci beaucoup

dernier point ; si j'herite; les TM fait avec l'ancienne carte, seront reporté sur la nouvelle, donc, je pourrais les réutiliser avec la nouvelle carte


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Novembre 2015)

mokuchley a dit:


> si j'herite; les TM fait avec l'ancienne carte, seront reporté sur la nouvelle, donc, je pourrais les réutiliser avec la nouvelle carte


Oui : quand on hérite, on devient seul propriétaire !


----------



## mokuchley (18 Novembre 2015)

merci de ton assiduité, maintenant je peux calmement faire ma TM


----------



## Benjamin875 (28 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous 
J'ai créé un sujet mais il était peut être plus opportun de poster directement ici :
Je rencontre ce problème assez régulièrement.
J'utilise Time Machine avec un DD formaté Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé).

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais il me stocke dans la corbeille, un dossier "backups.backupdb" que je ne peux pas supprimer.
Parfois, il disparait mais réapparait.

Comment faire pour le supprimer définitivement et surtout afin qu'il ne réapparaisse plus ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2015)

Que te renvoie un : 
ls -l .Trash


----------



## Benjamin875 (28 Novembre 2015)

Où dois je renseigner cela ?
Pour information, ce dossier disparait lorsque je débranche TM.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2015)

Dans le terminal (application / utilitaire / terminal)


----------



## Benjamin875 (28 Novembre 2015)

Voici ce que j'ai : 
Last login: Sat Nov 28 21:26:39 on console

MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin-2:~ Benjamin$ ls -l .Trash

total 5520

-rw-r--r--@ 1 Benjamin  staff  2826170  9 aoû  2014 steam.dmg

MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin-2:~ Benjamin$ 

De ce que je comprends, il "ne voit que" Steam ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2015)

Pardon.
  ls -la .Trash


----------



## Benjamin875 (28 Novembre 2015)

Last login: Sat Nov 28 21:42:59 on ttys000

MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin-2:~ Benjamin$ ls -la .Trash

total 0

drwx------   2 Benjamin  staff   68 28 nov 21:43 .

drwxr-xr-x+ 19 Benjamin  staff  646 28 nov 21:36 ..

MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin-2:~ Benjamin$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2015)

Bon
ls -la .Trash/*


----------



## Benjamin875 (28 Novembre 2015)

Last login: Sat Nov 28 21:43:27 on ttys000

MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin-2:~ Benjamin$ ls -la .Trash/*

ls: .Trash/*: No such file or directory

MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin-2:~ Benjamin$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2015)

Ton dd TM est monté ? Si oui fais un
ls -l /Volumes


----------



## Benjamin875 (28 Novembre 2015)

Je pense que oui. Dans utilitaire de disque : je vois point de montage. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !
Last login: Sat Nov 28 21:43:27 on ttys000

MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin-2:~ Benjamin$ ls -la .Trash/*

ls: .Trash/*: No such file or directory

MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin-2:~ Benjamin$ ls -l /Volumes

total 8

drwxrwxr-x  15 root      wheel  816 28 nov 21:05 Benjamin - TM

drwxrwxr-x   6 Benjamin  staff  442 28 nov 18:50 Carte SD

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root      admin    1 28 nov 21:26 Macintosh HD -> /

drwxrwxrwx   0 root      wheel    0 28 nov 21:40 MobileBackups

MacBook-Pro-de-Benjamin-2:~ Benjamin$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2015)

Tu fais un 
sudo ls -la /Volumes/"Benjamin - TM"/.Trashes/*
Il faudra entrer ton mot de passe qui ne s'affichera pas.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Novembre 2015)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Pour information, ce dossier disparait lorsque je débranche TM.


Alors, il te suffit certainement de faire un vidage forcé de la Corbeille (avec Onyx, TrashIt!, …) quand ton disque TM est branché.

Le dossier est probablement la scorie d'une ancienne sauvegarde TM : ancien Mac, ancien OS, …


Sinon, lance Utilitaire de Disque pour _Réparer le Disque_ sur ta sauvegarde TM.


----------



## Tumbler (30 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permet de poster car j'ai un comportement bizarre de TM depuis 1 ou 2 mois maintenant.
Ma TM est hébergée sur un NAS, avec gestion de quota.
Lors des tentatives de sauvegarde, TM m'ouvre une fenêtre "Copies de sauvegarde Time Machine" contenant un répertoire "Backups.backupdb" !! 
J'ai effectuer les contrôles avec l'utilitaire de disque,  tout est ok. 
J'ai aussi effectué une verif du quota, et recréé une sauvegarde originel, mais cette fenêtre reviens après quelques sauvegardes.
Avez vous une idée ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Novembre 2015)

Tumbler a dit:


> j'ai un comportement bizarre de TM depuis 1 ou 2 mois maintenant.
> Ma TM est hébergée sur un NAS, avec gestion de quota.
> Lors des tentatives de sauvegarde, TM m'ouvre une fenêtre "Copies de sauvegarde Time Machine" contenant un répertoire "Backups.backupdb" !!


Bonjour,

Tu parles 1 ou 2 mois : ce ne serait pas depuis la mise à niveau de ton OS X ? (auquel cas il faudrait peut-être mettre à jour le firmware de ton NAS)

Tu parles de quota : c'est la limitation de la taille dédiée à la sauvegarde ? (dont je suppose qu'elle n'est pas encore atteinte)

La fenêtre s'ouvre, comme avec un double clic dans le Finder : tu n'as pas de message d'erreur dans les Préférences Système ou dans la Console ?


----------



## coubiac (1 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit soucis avec time machine, je fais ma sauvegarde sur un disque externe mais au bout d'un moment j'ai un message comme quoi la taille du disque est insuffisante (500go sur mon macbook et 500go sur mon disque TM). J'ai donc effacé completement ma sauvegarde TM et relancé le processus. Et là impossible de terminer car la préparation de la sauvegarde necessite soit disant 750 go d'espace.... je me demande comment c'est possible compte tenu que le disque  de mon macbook est de 500go et qu'il n'est pas rempli. 

Au secours je ne vois pas comment faire. 


merci par avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Décembre 2015)

coubiac a dit:


> je me demande comment c'est possible compte tenu que le disque  de mon macbook est de 500go et qu'il n'est pas rempli.


Bonjour,

Tu dis avoir effacé la sauvegarde : je suppose que tu as reformaté la partition, ou que, sinon, tu as vidé la Corbeille.

Ensuite, deux grandes pistes à explorer :
- TM tente de sauvegarder un Disque Externe connecté au Mac en même temps que le contenu du Mac : il suffit alors de débrancher ce disque, ou de l'exclure des sauvegardes TM ;
- le répertoire du Mac est bancal : il faut alors _Réparer le Disque_ interne (avec l'Utilitaire de Disque de la partition Recovery ou un démarrage en mode sans échec).


----------



## coubiac (1 Décembre 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu dis avoir effacé la sauvegarde : je suppose que tu as reformaté la partition, ou que, sinon, tu as vidé la Corbeille.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse, en fait j'utilise un disque externe avec deux partitions, une pour du stockage et l'autre pour Time Machine et en effet TM essayait de sauvegarder mon mac + ce disque. J'ai donc exclu la partition de la sauvegarde et le tour est joué. 

Merci encore


----------



## HOOKER (14 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir
Je prends la suite de ces posts car je fais face à un curieux et inquiétant dysfonctionnement de TM/TC.
Mon IMAC tout neuf (mis en service le 6 novembre 2015)a pris la suite mon MB Pro.Tous les fichiers ont bien été transférés et les sauvegardes TM s'effectuent correctement,(du moins je le suppose).J'ai eu besoin de restaurer mon dossier Contacts base 2014. J'ai donc utilisé TM,>>Entrer dans TM. et remonter dans le temps jusqu'en 2014. 1ère surprise il ne se passe rien,après plusieurs tentatives en modifiant les dates,toujours rien,par contre tout fonctionne correctement après 6 novembre jusqu'à ce jour.En fait tout je suis passé de Yosemite (sur le MBP) à ElCapitan sur l'Imac et je me demande s'il n'y a pas un conflit d'OS concernant la TM.Je n'ai pas eu de MAJ TM depuis des siècles ou peut-être sont-elles transparentes.Mais je suis coincé et c'est grave sur le principe car ,si c'est le cas  la sauvegarde est inutilisable.
Avez-vous une expérience de restauration de ce genre?
Bien cordialement
Hooker


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Décembre 2015)

HOOKER a dit:


> un curieux et inquiétant dysfonctionnement de TM/TC.


Bonjour,

Et si c'était normal ? 

= tu as changé de Mac,
et tu ne t'es pas préoccupé de savoir comment se faisaient les nouvelles sauvegardes : tu ne dis pas comment s'est passée la première sauvegarde de l'iMac (menus, durée, taille).

Le plus probable est que TM a créé une nouvelle sauvegarde (= un second sparsebundle dans la Capsule).
Là, tu retrouveras les sauvegardes du MBP avec le menu _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ (clic prolongé sur l'icône de TM dans le Dock, ou Alt+clic dans la barre des menus).
On restaure alors avec le clic droit, pour donner la destination de restauration (et pas avec le bouton _Restaurer_).

Il est possible que TM ait poursuivi les sauvegardes de l'iMac à la suite de celles du MBP.
Là, tu retrouveras les sauvegardes du MBP en _Entrant dans TM_, en remontant à l'_Ordinateur_ (Cmd+Maj+C), et en redescendant au MBP.
Le clic droit sera là aussi indiqué pour restaurer.


----------



## HOOKER (15 Décembre 2015)

Merci François
Apple Care a passe près de 2h sur ce dossier pour finalement ,en conclusion ,procéder à l'effacement de la TC et reprise à zéro d'une sauvegarde.On testera la TC ultérieurement après quelques semaines de sauvegardes.La progression de l'enregistrement semble bien linéaire.
J'espère simplement ne pas avoir besoin de chercher un vieux fichier mais j'aurais par contre une sauvegarde neuve.
Bien cordialement
Hooker


----------



## sunnlight (19 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour
personnellement j'ai un autre souci, il est tard je sais. Qui pourrait me dire pourquoi je remarque tout à coup que je ne peux plus redémarrer directement sur mon disque externe de sauvegarde time machine. Même dans les préférences systèmes il ne s'affiche plus et au redémarrage si je le sélectionne, j'ai un cercle barré qui s'affiche sur l'écran. Faut il passer pas le disque recovery?
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Décembre 2015)

sunnlight a dit:


> Bonjour
> personnellement j'ai un autre souci, il est tard je sais. Qui pourrait me dire pourquoi je remarque tout à coup que je ne peux plus redémarrer directement sur mon disque externe de sauvegarde time machine. Même dans les préférences systèmes il ne s'affiche plus et au redémarrage si je le sélectionne, j'ai un cercle barré qui s'affiche sur l'écran. Faut il passer pas le disque recovery?
> Merci


Salut @sunnlight 

J'ai exactement le même problème.
Tu peux regarder ce fil et voir ce que les commandes passées donnent chez toi.

@+


----------



## sunnlight (19 Décembre 2015)

J'ai jeté un œil je me demande si je ne vais réinstaller c'est en dire revenir à Snow ou éventuellement Yosemite


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Décembre 2015)

sunnlight a dit:


> J'ai jeté un œil je me demande si je ne vais réinstaller c'est en dire revenir à Snow ou éventuellement Yosemite


Ce serait dommage pour ça.
Je ne suis pas sûr que sous Yosemite la partition TM soit bootable. 
Il faudrait trouver des testeurs sous Yosemite et sous El Capitan. Mais ça ne se bouscule pas au portillon (voir mon post -> une seule réponse).


----------



## sunnlight (19 Décembre 2015)

Il doit y avoir une astuce
Merci en tous cas


----------



## sunnlight (19 Décembre 2015)

J'ai trouvé quelque chose :
https://support.apple.com/fr-ch/HT201314

Donc on peut restaurant mais en passant par d'autres commandes


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Décembre 2015)

Ah ok si c'est ça qui te tracassait, il n'y a pas de soucis en passant par la partition de Recovery ou en faisant une clean install puis utiliser l'assistant de migration et en lui indiquant que tu veux récupérer l'environnement depuis le disque TM.


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2015)

sunnlight a dit:


> J<...>
> Donc on peut restaurant mais en passant par d'autres commandes


Pratique pour la vente à emporter.


----------



## sunnlight (19 Décembre 2015)

Oui et je ne comprenais pas cette image sens interdit et ça me dérangeait jamais vu ça avant


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Décembre 2015)

On attends toujours une bonne âme tournant sous El Capitan et ayant un DDE TM pour tenter de booter dessus.

Merci d'avance à toutes et tous.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Décembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> On attends toujours une bonne âme tournant sous El Capitan et ayant un DDE TM pour tenter de booter dessus.


Je viens de tester : une sauvegarde TM sous El Capitan est bootable.
On démarre dessus en maintenant (classiquement) la touche ait au boot. Après le démarrage sur le dd TM, on arrive à l'écran habituel proposant 4 choix :

Restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde TM
Réinstaller OS X
Obtenir de l'aide en ligne
Utilitaire de disque.
Hope this helps


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Décembre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je viens de tester : une sauvegarde TM sous El Capitan est bootable.
> On démarre dessus en maintenant (classiquement) la touche ait au boot. Après le démarrage sur le dd TM, on arrive à l'écran habituel proposant 4 choix :
> 
> Restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde TM
> ...


Super @Sly54 et peux-tu me donner les retours de cette commande :
*bless --info /Volumes/NOM_TM*
Merci.

PS pour info voir ce fil : http://forums.macg.co/threads/booter-sur-sauvegarde-tm.1272471/#post-12945628


----------



## Sly54 (20 Décembre 2015)

jeanjd63, je t'ai répondu dans l'autre fil


----------



## JRBlenda (30 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite passer sur Capitan mais j'aimerai faire une sauvegarde TM auparavant ; je n'en ai pas fait depuis 2/3 semaines, or la sauvegarde échoue systématiquement sans que je ne trouve de solution. TM se lance et sauvegarde quelques centaines de MO, puis s'arrête inopinément en m'indiquant qu'il n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde. J'ai réparé le disque dans l'Utilitaire, à la fois le volume et le sous volume (si c'est clair...), et le rapport d'erreur ressort négatif. J'ai un WD My Passport 1GO, je n'ai jamais modifié le nom du disque dur... J'ai fouillé un peu le net mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la solution par moi même.

S'il faut juste formater, tant pis je le fais, mais si vous connaissez une autre solution, je suis preneur !
Merci d'avance à vous tous,
JR


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Décembre 2015)

JRBlenda a dit:


> TM se lance et sauvegarde quelques centaines de MO, puis s'arrête inopinément en m'indiquant qu'il n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde.


Bonjour, et bienvenue,

Souvent, c'est dû à un fichier qui bloque la sauvegarde.

Pour le savoir, on lance l'utilitaire Console, on y cherche _backupd_ avec sa loupe, 
et on y trouve un message pointant le chemin du fichier du type (*{a file path}*) :
*Error: (-nn) SrcErr:YES Copying {a file path} to {"null" or another file path}* 
ou *Indexing a file failed. Returned -12 for: {a file path}, {another file path}

*
Ton MyPassport doit être plutôt de 1 To que de 1 Go !
Mais il a peut-être un firmware à mettre à jour : c'est ma seconde hypothèse.


----------



## JRBlenda (30 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour François,

Tu as l'air d'avoir tout à fait raison... j'ai recherché et obtenu le message d'erreur suivant :

30/12/15 13:00:59,293 com.apple.backupd: Indexing a file failed. Returned 1 for: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/Microsoft Clip Gallery.app, /Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-31-142426.inProgress/FCECCF36-B05A-4C20-BB1B-964DE64BC4B9/Macintosh HD/Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/Microsoft Clip Gallery.app


Est ce que la simple suppression du fichier concerné résout le problème ? 
Merci, et bien vu !! Et oui, 1GO évidemment


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Décembre 2015)

Tu ne dois pas supprimer le fichier (c'est quand même l'application Microsoft Clip Gallery !), 
à moins que tu ne veuilles absolument désinstaller puis réinstaller Office 2011…

Tu dois seulement exclure l'applications des sauvegardes TM, en passant par le bouton _Options_ de ses Préférences Système : 
là, les sauvegardes suivantes devraient se dérouler normalement,
et tu pourras ensuite enlever Clip Gallery des exclusions TM (souvent, le fichier n'est alors plus vu comme indésirable).


----------



## JRBlenda (2 Janvier 2016)

Salut François, et bonne année à toi !
Je ne veux évidemment pas réinstaller la suite Office et ait donc suivi tes conseils en excluant Clip Gallery.app
Impossible maintenant de démarrer un sauvegarde TM : il passe directement du statut "Préparation de la sauvegarde" à ... rien. Au repos quoi. Comme si je ne lui avais pas demandé d'action particulière. J'ai essayé d'enlever Clip Gallery des exclusions et rien n'y fait. Je suis un peu désemparé pour le coup...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Janvier 2016)

Salut

Que dit la console (Applications/Utilitaires/Console) lorsque tu lances une sauvegarde TM?
As-tu essayé dans les préférences TM de resélectionner le Disque de sauvegardes?


----------



## JRBlenda (2 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour Jean et merci pour le coup de main 
Oui j'ai essayé tout ça, enfin toutes les manip très basiques dans ce style.
En pj une photo de ma console juste après la tentative de TM, impossible à déchiffrer pour moi, mais en espérant que ça aide


----------



## HOOKER (2 Janvier 2016)

JRBlenda a dit:


> Bonjour Jean et merci pour le coup de main
> Oui j'ai essayé tout ça, enfin toutes les manip très basiques dans ce style.
> En pj une photo de ma console juste après la tentative de TM, impossible à déchiffrer pour moi, mais en espérant que ça aide


Bonjour
J'ai eu également de gros soucis avec une sauvegarde pour laquelle est intervenu Apple Care.Apres plus de 90 minutes OnLine sans succès le technicien m'a demandé :avez-vous besoin de "remonter dans le temps"?
Après réflexion et vu ma réponse négative il a tout effacer sur Time Capsule et démarrer une sauvegarde "vierge" 
De 450Mo cette nouvelle sauvegarde ne pèse plus que 95Mo.Tout s'est déroulé normalement et depuis tout tourne impeccablement.
Je ne sais pas si cela peut vous convenir mais dans mon cas cela a été radical
Bien cordialement 
Hooker


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Janvier 2016)

JRBlenda a dit:


> Oui j'ai essayé tout ça, enfin toutes les manip très basiques dans ce style.
> En pj une photo de ma console juste après la tentative de TM, impossible à déchiffrer pour moi, mais en espérant que ça aide


Là, je débrancherais du secteur le Mac et la sauvegarde quelques minutes,
avant de rebrancher et de lancer une sauvegarde manuelle, 
et en laissant la sauvegarde manuelle se faire, si elle accroche.

En cas d'échec, je réinitialiserais l'index Spotlight du Mac (ou en détruisant le fichier ._Spotlight-V100_ de la racine du Mac en ayant activé l'affichage des fichiers invisibles, ou avec un utilitaire comme Onyx).
Réindexer seulement Spotlight ne me satisferait pas.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Janvier 2016)

Salut @JRBlenda

Ce que je tenterai sur le Mac :
Déjà un :
*sudo mdutil -E /*
Patienter 5 ou 10 mn puis retenter une sauvegarde.
Si ça ne fonctionne pas, 
depuis le finder se déplacer dans TM jusqu'à la dernière sauvegarde.
Dans le terminal taper :
*sudo tmutil delete* puis laisser un espace et faire glisser la dernière sauvegarde TM vers le terminal. Valider et retenter une save TM.
Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas tenter ceci : http://pondini.org/TM/A4.html
Puis relancer une sauvegarde.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir,

Sur un Mac Book , j'aimerais récupérer les photos d'une sauvegarde Time machine et uniquement les photos pour les importer dans "photo" 

Comment faire cela ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Sur un Mac Book , j'aimerais récupérer les photos d'une sauvegarde Time machine et uniquement les photos pour les importer dans "photo"
> 
> ...


Elles étaient où ces photos? Dans la photothèque iPhoto ou Photos?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2016)

Dans la sauvegarde Time Machine

je precise que ce n'est pas pour moi


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Janvier 2016)

Ça j'ai bien compris, mais elles proviennent de quel endroit? Une librairie Photos ou iPhotos ou d'un répertoire quelconque avec des photos "en vrac"?


----------



## marenostrum (3 Janvier 2016)

il faut le monter Time Machine comme un disque image, en cliquant sur l'icône (pas avec l'interface Apple qui remplace le bureau du Mac, mais même avec cette interface y a moyen de récupérer seulement un fichier donné et pas toute la machine. clic droit sur le fichier et le copier ou l'envoyer à DropBox ou par emails, ou autre), et successivement jusque à ta bibliothèque photos et le copier sur ton mac


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2016)

Je demande et revient vers vous
merci de votre aide


----------



## marenostrum (3 Janvier 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2016)

Merci a vous , les photos ont étaient récupérer avec succès


----------



## JRBlenda (4 Janvier 2016)

@HOOKER : Je n'ai ni AppleCare ni TimeCapsule...
@François : j'ai un mac book pro 13", j'aurai pu le préciser avant. Je lance donc les sauvegardes manuellement la plupart du temps et rien n'y fait.
@François & Jean : vous me parlez d'index et de spotlight, et il est vrai que mon spotlight est innefficace, et ce probablement depuis le même moment. Il y a un tout petit point dans la loupe, et quand je veux l'utiliser, il me dit que Spotlight est en cours d'inedexation. Quand je tape dans console : "sudo mdutil -E /", on me répond : "No index". J'y vais du coup, je tente le "*sudo tmutil delete" *et je vous dis.

Merci de votre aide précieuse dans tous les cas


----------



## JRBlenda (5 Janvier 2016)

Mais si je prends le problème à l'envers : est ce qu'installer un nouvel OS ne va pas résoudre ces problèmes d'indexation ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Janvier 2016)

Quelle espace disque dispo ?
Dans le Finder cmd+i en sélectionnant le Volume "Macintosh HD"
Tente de faire :
*sudo rm -Rf /.Spotlight-V100*
puis 
*sudo mdutil -i on -E /*


----------



## JRBlenda (5 Janvier 2016)

Sur mon Mac book Pro : 40 gigas
Sur mon disque dur : 100 gigas

La photo du résultat en pièce jointe !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Janvier 2016)

Tu peux poster les retours par copier/coller texte. C'est plus rapide et lisible.

Il semblerait que l'indexation se fasse maintenant?


----------



## JRBlenda (5 Janvier 2016)

Bien sur pardon 
Ecoute c'est devenu alternatif ; ça indexe, puis ça se stabilise, et je convoque par exemple la calculatrice, et ça réindexe pendant 3 secondes... etc. La répétition de tout ça se fait aléatoirement, sans schéma de temps particulier. Et, des fois, il ne trouve juste pas la calculatrice. Voilà, c'est la merde


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Janvier 2016)

L'indexation va durer un certain temps. Faut patienter.

Que te renvoie un :
*tmutil  destinationinfo*


----------



## JRBlenda (5 Janvier 2016)

Tibs:~ Tibs$  sudo rm -Rf /.Spotlight-V100
Password:
Tibs:~ Tibs$  sudo mdutil -i on -E /
/:
   Indexing enabled.
Tibs:~ Tibs$  tmutil destinationinfo
Destination type: Local
Destination info: (nil)
Tibs:~ Tibs$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Janvier 2016)

Ton DDE TM n'est pas connecté?


----------



## JRBlenda (5 Janvier 2016)

Ah non je suis au taff je ne l'ai pas avec moi... dès que je peux je refais la manip


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Janvier 2016)

Et si tu fais un :
*sudo tmutil enablelocal *
puis 
*tmutil  destinationinfo
*
ça dit quoi?


----------



## JRBlenda (5 Janvier 2016)

Tibs:~ Tibs$  sudo tmutil enablelocal
Password:
Tibs:~ Tibs$  tmutil destinationinfo
Destination type: Local
Destination info: (nil)
Tibs:~ Tibs$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Janvier 2016)

Ah ok. J'ai qu'un iMac avec TM et n'ai pas le problème des sauvegardes locales (ne concernent que les mobiles). 
Je pensais qu'il indiquait le dossier de sauvegardes sur le DDI. mais non.

L'indexation devrait être terminée? Spotlight "déconne" toujours?


----------



## JRBlenda (5 Janvier 2016)

Oui toujours exactement pareil : ça mouline, ça stoppe, ça mouline... et toujours le point qui apparait et disparait au milieu de la loupe Spotlight


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Janvier 2016)

Tu as regardé dans Préf System/Spotlight/Confidentialité


----------



## JRBlenda (5 Janvier 2016)

Je viens de le faire : rien dans les exceptions


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Janvier 2016)

On tentera qq chose, lorsque ton DDE TM sera branché.
En attendant vois-tu les sauvegardes locales?
*ls -l /Volumes/MobileBackups/Backups.backupdb*
 ou
*ls -l .MobileBackups/Backups.backupdb*


----------



## JRBlenda (5 Janvier 2016)

Yes merci !

Résultat :
Tibs:~ Tibs$  ls -l /Volumes/MobileBackups/Backups.backupdb
total 0
drwxrwxrwx@ 0 root  wheel  0  5 jan 14:04 Tibs
Tibs:~ Tibs$  ls -l .MobileBackups/Backups.backupdb
ls: .MobileBackups/Backups.backupdb: No such file or directory
Tibs:~ Tibs$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Janvier 2016)

Et :
*ls -l /Volumes/MobileBackups/Backups.backupdb/Tibs*


----------



## JRBlenda (5 Janvier 2016)

Et voici :

Tibs:~ Tibs$  ls -l /Volumes/MobileBackups/Backups.backupdb/Tibs
total 1
drwxr-xr-x@ 3 root  wheel  102  5 jan 14:04 2016-01-05-140305
lrwxrwxrwx  0 root  wheel  0  5 jan 14:03 Latest -> 2016-01-05-140305
Tibs:~ Tibs$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Janvier 2016)

Donc il t'a créé une sauvegarde locale à 14h00 qu'il tentera d'injecter sur le DDE TM dès que tu le brancheras.
Quand tu l'auras fait, on verra la suite.

@+


----------



## JRBlenda (5 Janvier 2016)

Ah mais cool ça ! Merci beaucoup, je te tiens au courant dès que c'est fait


----------



## powernoob (11 Janvier 2016)

Hello, 

J'ai utilisé l'outils de recherche mais sur les 259 pages du sujet, il n'est rien revenu alors je tente ma chance en posant ma question 

Déçu par El Capitan, il faut absoluement que je downgrade. 
J'ai une backup Time Machine qui tourne depuis des années. 
La question est la suivante : ou trouver la version de Mac OS dans une sauvegarde Time Machine ?

Histoire que je prenne la dernière version de mon avant dernier système... 

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Janvier 2016)

Salut @powernoob 

Voir ceci peut être : https://support.apple.com/kb/PH18848?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_GB

@+


----------



## powernoob (11 Janvier 2016)

Merci Jean je vais aller voir


----------



## JRBlenda (15 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc il t'a créé une sauvegarde locale à 14h00 qu'il tentera d'injecter sur le DDE TM dès que tu le brancheras.
> Quand tu l'auras fait, on verra la suite.
> 
> @+



Salut Jean
J'ai été quelques temps loin de mon disque dur. JE viens de la rebrancher ce matin mais ça n'a rien fait de particulier. Spotlight fait toujours la même chose. Je garde mon DD avec moi dans la journée si jamais tu as le temps !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2016)

Salut @JRBlenda 
Si on tente de résumer : Ta sauvegarde  TM ne se fait pas.
Pour Spotlight, il faudrait le stopper momentanément :
*sudo mdutil -i off -a*


----------



## JRBlenda (15 Janvier 2016)

Merci Jean c'est fait

  Indexing disabled.
/.MobileBackups:
   Indexing enabled.
/Volumes/MobileBackups:
   Index is read-only.
/Volumes/MobileBackups/Backups.backupdb:
   Index is read-only.
tibs:~ Tibs$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2016)

Maintenant tu fais un :
*sudo tmutil disablelocal*


----------



## JRBlenda (15 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Maintenant tu fais un :
> *sudo tmutil disablelocal*



tibs:~ Tibs$  sudo tmutil disablelocal
Password:

Je rentre mon mdp mais rien de spécial


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2016)

Normal. 
Maintenant si tu lances une sauvegarde TM ça dit quoi (voir la console si ça se passe mal).


----------



## JRBlenda (15 Janvier 2016)

Pour l'instant ça mouline
Console en pj


----------



## JRBlenda (15 Janvier 2016)

JRBlenda a dit:


> Pour l'instant ça mouline
> Console en pj



"Failed" partout ??


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2016)

Si tu regardes ce lien http://forums.macg.co/threads/time-machine-lidentifiant-du-disque-a-change.1276714/#post-12982890
Peux-tu mettre en œuvre ce qui est indiqué?


----------



## JRBlenda (15 Janvier 2016)

Yes je vais le faire
Une question néanmoins : qu'appelles tu "le dossier en dessous de backups.backupdb" ? J'ai trois dossiers à la racine de mon dd, celui-ci de backup, un dossier de sauvegarde perso and un "lost+found". Quand je rentre dans l'arborescence de backups.backupdb -> Tibs -> Toutes mes sauvegardes TM (dont Latest tout en bas effectivement)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2016)

Si tu parles de cette commande ce sera : 
*sudo tmutil inheritbackup /Volumes/Save_Mac\ HD/Backups.backupdb/Tibs*


----------



## JRBlenda (15 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Si tu parles de cette commande ce sera :
> *sudo tmutil inheritbackup /Volumes/Save_Mac\ HD/Backups.backupdb/Tibs*



Ok merci Jean
Voici ce qui ressort

tibs:~ Tibs$  sudo tmutil inheritbackup
Password:
Usage: tmutil inheritbackup machine_directory
  tmutil inheritbackup sparse_bundle
tibs:~ Tibs$ /Volumes/My\ Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs
-bash: /Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs: is a directory
tibs:~ Tibs$  sudo tmutil inheritbackup
Password:
Usage: tmutil inheritbackup machine_directory
  tmutil inheritbackup sparse_bundle
tibs:~ Tibs$ /Volumes/My\ Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs
-bash: /Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs: is a directory
tibs:~ Tibs$ sudo tmutil associatedisk -a
Usage: tmutil associatedisk [-a] mount_point volume_backup_directory
A local volume mount point and a snapshot volume path are required.
tibs:~ Tibs$ /Volumes/My\ Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/Latest
-bash: /Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/Latest: is a directory
tibs:~ Tibs$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Janvier 2016)

Pour la première commande c'est :
*sudo tmutil inheritbackup  /Volumes/My\ Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs*
A passer en une seule fois.

Pour la seconde, il faut cliquer sur Latest et ça va ouvrir un dossier. C'est ce dossier qu'il faut glisser à la suite de la commande suivante en laissant un espace après HD puis valider cette commande en une seule fois :
*sudo tmutil associatedisk -a /Volumes/Macintosh\ HD *


----------



## JRBlenda (17 Janvier 2016)

Salut Jean
Merci pour les précisions !
Ça me ressort ça, si cette fois je me suis pas planté :

tibs:~ Tibs$  sudo tmutil inheritbackup /Volumes/My\ Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs
tibs:~ Tibs$ sudo tmutil associatedisk -a/Volumes/My\ Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh\ HD
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- /
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- V
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- o
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- l
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- u
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- m
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- e
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- s
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- /
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- M
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- y
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option --  
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- P
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- s
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- s
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- p
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- o
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- r
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- t
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- /
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- B
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- c
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- k
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- u
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- p
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- s
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- .
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- b
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- c
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- k
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- u
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- p
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- d
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- b
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- /
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- T
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- i
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- b
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- s
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- /
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 2
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 0
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 1
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 5
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- -
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 1
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 0
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- -
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 1
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 9
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- -
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 2
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 1
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 2
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 8
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 1
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- 5
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- /
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- M
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- c
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- i
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- n
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- t
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- o
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- s
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- h
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option --  
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- H
-a/Volumes/My Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh HD: illegal option -- D
Usage: tmutil associatedisk [-a] mount_point volume_backup_directory
A local volume mount point and a snapshot volume path are required.
tibs:~ Tibs$


----------



## JRBlenda (17 Janvier 2016)

Jean,
J'ai enchainé avec le tuto Pondini, la sauvegarde se lance mais se bloque, et la Console affiche :

17/01/16 11:38:04,542 Console: Could not find image named 'BackArrow'.
17/01/16 11:38:04,543 Console: Could not find image named 'ForwardArrow'.

*EDIT :* ça finit par repartir, sans que la Console n'affiche d'autres messages. J'espère que ça ira au bout !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Janvier 2016)

Pour la 2ème commande c'est pas bon
Il manque un espace entre :
*sudo tmutil associatedisk -a* 
et 
*/Volumes/My\ Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh\ HD*
La commande est :
*sudo tmutil associatedisk -a* */Volumes/My\ Passport/Backups.backupdb/Tibs/2015-10-19-212815/Macintosh\ HD
*
Fais plutôt un copier/coller de la commande vers le terminal.


----------



## ronparchita (3 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
Mes sauvegardes Time Machine sont irrégulières. Elles bloquent parfois sur "préparation de la sauvegarde" qui n'en finit pas. Parfois j'arrête à partir de l'icône en haut du bureau puis je lance une nouvelle et généralement ça marche, mais parfois ça ne marche pas.
Je suis sous Mavericks. Savez-vous ce que je dois faire ? J'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé. D'avance merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Voici l'article de référence, avec les liens qui vont bien : connectique, disques à réparer, plist à virer, …


----------



## ronparchita (4 Février 2016)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici l'article de référence, avec les liens qui vont bien : connectique, disques à réparer, plist à virer, …



Merci beaucoup,

Apparemment ça remarche.

Pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## Average Joe (9 Février 2016)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 
J'ai un problème aussi irrégulier que récurrent au sujet des disques externes.
Il s'agit d'un iMac 2012 (iMac 13,1 de 21,5") sous Mavericks.J'ai trois disques externes branchés dessus en permanence. L'un sur un port Thunderbolt, en direct, pas de souci. Les deux autres sur l'autre port Thunderbolt -> adaptateur TB-FW 800, un raccordé à ce port (celui pour Time Machine) et le troisième au second, en série. Ces deux autres sont un G-Drive 2To, avec une alimentation externe et un Alu Ice 750 Go alimenté par bus.
Ce sont ces deux là pour lequel les plans casse-pieds commencent et recommencent… En l'occurrence il leur arrive plus que souvent au lancement de ne figurer ni sur le bureau, ni sur l'utilitaire de disque, ni dans le Terminal. Ils n'existent pas pour le système, alors qu'ils sont branchés et allumés et bien évidemment formaté en HFS+. Ou encore, ils apparaissent puis disparaissent tout seuls, plus tard, sans intervention de ma part.
Quand ça leur prend je tente Onyx, le reboot, etc. Rien n'y fait. Quand ça ne veut pas, ça ne veut pas.  
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce qu'on pourrait y faire ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Février 2016)

Average Joe a dit:


> Les deux autres sur l'autre port Thunderbolt -> adaptateur TB-FW 800


Bonjour Average Joe,

Ce n'est pas un problème lié à _Time Machine.app_. 

D'expérience, je pense à un souci de contact avec l'adaptateur : le mien donne parfois le même gag, 
et je dois alors le titiller (ou le débrancher puis le rebrancher) pour que le disque externe soit reconnu par mon MacBook.


----------



## nemrod (13 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème pour utiliser Time Machine sur un DD USB 2.0 branché sur ma Freebox Revolution, formaté pour n'être utilisé qu'avec le Freebox, donc en EXT4. Il me demande un identifiant et un mot de passe.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Février 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre un problème pour utiliser Time Machine sur un DD USB 2.0 branché sur ma Freebox Revolution, formaté pour n'être utilisé qu'avec le Freebox, donc en EXT4. Il me demande un identifiant et un mot de passe.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? Merci


Bonjour Nemrod,

Tu es le troisième à poster un message de ce genre en 15 jours : à ta place, je regarderais ce que pourraient en dire les forums Freebox.

Bref, ce n'est pas un problème lié à _Time Machine.app_.


----------



## nemrod (13 Février 2016)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour Nemrod,
> 
> Tu es le troisième à poster un message de ce genre en 15 jours : à ta place, je regarderais ce que pourraient en dire les forums Freebox.
> 
> Bref, ce n'est pas un problème lié à _Time Machine.app_.



J'ai cherché, mais je conçois aisément ne pas avoir cherché suffisamment puisque tu insinues qua la réponse existe.

Pour moi, forum est synonyme d'entraide, donc je te remercie pour ta réponse mais à l'avenir je ne t'en voudrais pas si tu t'abstiens de me répondre, ton message est clair.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Février 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> tu insinues que la réponse existe.


Même pas : je t'ai juste fait une réponse abrupte, 
et pas assez claire.

J'ai lu trois messages (dont le tien) en peu de temps qui soumettaient un souci avec la sauvegarde TM sur une Freebox,
sans qu'aucun ne reçoive de réponse.

Alors, comme je connais bien l'application Time Machine et que j'ai suivi (d'assez loin) les péripéties de TM avec les Freebox, 
je t'ai suggéré de chercher la réponse sur les forums dédiés à la Freebox (je suppose que ça existe).

Ma seule hostilité va à la Freebox, 
pas à ton souci.


----------



## nemrod (15 Février 2016)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Même pas : je t'ai juste fait une réponse abrupte,
> et pas assez claire.
> 
> J'ai lu trois messages (dont le tien) en peu de temps qui soumettaient un souci avec la sauvegarde TM sur une Freebox,
> ...



Bonsoir,

Et bien tu vois j'avais compris que tu me suggérais de regarder à nouveau dans les forums de MacG.

@+


----------



## oldmachin (24 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
ça vous dit quelque chose une sauvegarde TimeMachine faite avec un vieux max qui ne veut pas être reconnue sous Capitan ? A un moment donné le format des sauvegardes TimeMachine a-t-il évolué ? Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Février 2016)

oldmachin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ça vous dit quelque chose une sauvegarde TimeMachine faite avec un vieux max qui ne veut pas être reconnue sous Capitan ? A un moment donné le format des sauvegardes TimeMachine a-t-il évolué ? Merci de vos lumières.


Bonjour,

Quand on poursuit les sauvegardes TM au fil des mises à niveau du système avec reformatage, 
on retrouve les sauvegardes des anciens systèmes ou avec le menu _Parcourir d'autres disques Time Machine_, 
ou en remontant à l'_Ordinateur_ (Cmd+Maj+C) dans l'interface de TM.

Mais les anciennes sauvegardes sont normalement toujours accessibles en 10.11.
À moins qu'elles n'aient été effacées par manque de place dans la partition de sauvegarde.


----------



## Gé 84 (25 Février 2016)

Bonjour j'ai un problème mon Mac à affiché un panneau d'interdiction j'ai donc redémarrer avec ctrl+ R et essayer de remettre la dernière sauvegarde avec Time machine et mon Mac détecte le disque dur externe' au départ mais une fois le disque sélectionné après il note "aucune sauvegarde "hors les sauvegardes s'affichent sur la Pages précédentes ... Je ne peux rien faire d'autre ....


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2016)

Gé 84 a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai un problème mon Mac à affiché un panneau d'interdiction j'ai donc redémarrer avec ctrl+ R et essayer de remettre la dernière sauvegarde avec Time machine et mon Mac détecte le disque dur externe' au départ mais une fois le disque sélectionné après il note "aucune sauvegarde "hors les sauvegardes s'affichent sur la Pages précédentes ... Je ne peux rien faire d'autre ....


Bonjour, et bienvenue,

Devant un panneau d'interdiction, on essaie d'abord de réinstaller le Système (avec l'utilitaire dédié dans Cmd+R).

Si ça marche, lance une nouvelle sauvegarde : TM enregistre notre Mac en l'état, qu'il soit corrompu ou réinstallé.


----------



## Gé 84 (25 Février 2016)

Cest ce que j'ai fais au démarrage et cest la ensuite que je branche mon disque dur et que que Ca le détecte au début puis à la fenêtre suivante plus 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gé 84 (25 Février 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gé 84 (25 Février 2016)

Là il apparaît je choisis ma sauvegarde et ensuite 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gé 84 (25 Février 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Février 2016)

Gé 84 a dit:


> Cest ce que j'ai fais au démarrage


Non, ce que tu fais est de tenter désespérément de restaurer la sauvegarde TM (avec l'utilitaire de _Restauration des sauvegardes_).

Ce que je te suggère, c'est de réinstaller ton OS X (avec l'utilitaire de _Réinstallation du système_), pour faire disparaître le panneau d'interdiction sur ton Mac (si son disque interne est encore sain) et ainsi pouvoir reprendre de nouvelles sauvegardes TM.


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

Il n'y a rien pour sélectionner un disque ....?


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2016)

Le schéma de partitionnement du disque interne de ton Mac semble donc corrompu,
et t'est proposé de le repartitionner avec Utilitaire de Disque (qui doit être celui du Système actuellement installé sur ton Mac, et siéger sur un autre disque ou une clé usb).

Ça sent la panne matérielle : tu peux essayer un Apple Hardware Test (en mode prolongé) en redémarrant avec la touche D.


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

Jai réussi à le faire remarcher en réinstallant OS X avec un disque externe 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

Mais pour le coup si j'enlève le disque externe je nai plus rien Ca a réinstallé sur le DD externe je ne peux d'ailleurs pas l'éjecter. Par contre sais tu si je peux tout retransferer sur mon Mac et si oui comment ...?


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Février 2016)

Salut

Depuis ton DDE, peux-tu donner le retour dans le terminal  de :
*diskutil list*


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

J'essaye l'Apple hardware 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

Je trouve où cette info pour le retour ...?


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Février 2016)

Ce serait plus rapide de commencer par lancer le terminal et donner les retours de la commande :
*diskutil list*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Février 2016)

Le terminal se trouve dans Applications/Utilitaires/terminal.
Là tu tapes la commandes et tu valides par "Entrée" puis tu fais un copier/coller des résultats sur le forum.


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

C'est bon de tout façon le test est terminé aucun problème détecté 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Février 2016)

La commande depuis le terminal permettra de voir l'état du HDD interne.


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

Dans utilitaires je n'ai pas terminal apres qd je fais rechercher je le trouve si cest Ca : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Et qd je l'ouvre il y a la date et mon nom 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Février 2016)

Oui c'est ça.


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

Voilà j'ai juste ca


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Février 2016)

Donc là tu tapes :
*diskutil list*
puis tu valides par la touche "Entrée"


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Février 2016)

Donc tu vas taper dans le terminal , ou mieux faire un copier/coller de la commande suivante :
*diskutil erasevolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2*
puis tu referas un :
*diskutil list*
et tu donneras les résultats.


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Février 2016)

Donc maintenant tu peux arrêter ton Mac, débrancher le DDE, démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) puis demander la réinstallation du système sur le HDD qui se nomme "Macintosh HD".
Tu en as pour 2 à 3 heures en fonction de ta liaison internet.


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

Ok déjà le DD MAC est réapparu sur mon bureau [emoji106]. Je fais le reste et je te tiens au courant. Merci bcp pour ton aide moi 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Février 2016)

Par contre il me semble que la partition Recovery ai disparu sur le HDD ???
Il va peut être falloir remettre le DDE et démarrer sur sa partition de Recovery en appuyant sur la touche ALT lors du boot. Puis demander la réinstall sur "Macintosh HD"


----------



## Gé 84 (28 Février 2016)

Ok ok je vais voir 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

Bon verdict ça n'a pas fonctionné ... Tout fonctionnait bien et Je ne sais pas Pkoi Ca s'est bloqué à un moment... Je vais devoir l'emmèner je pense car je ne sais plus quoi faire 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Mars 2016)

Gé 84 a dit:


> Bon verdict ça n'a pas fonctionné ... Tout fonctionnait bien et Je ne sais pas Pkoi Ca s'est bloqué à un moment... Je vais devoir l'emmèner je pense car je ne sais plus quoi faire
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


Tu peux démarrer sur la partition Recovery du DDE (appuis sur ALT lors du boot) et là demander l'installation sur "Macintosh HD"


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

Je choisis Macintosh ensuite Ca me demande mon Mp wifi et qd je le rentre Ca ne fonctionne pas 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

J'ai choisis wifi fon Ca charge on va voir si ça fonctionne ...


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

Ca charge Ca me remet la page (mise à jour OS X, utilitaires...) je choisis restaurer à partir de la sauvegarde tout va bien jusqu'au moment où je dois sélectionner la destination, la Macintosh n'apparaît pas ...


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

La j'ai essayé de transféré la copie d OS X et Ca me dit contacte Apple care... [emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Par contre il me semble que la partition Recovery ai disparu sur le HDD ???


Ta commande n'a fait que reformater la partition Macintosh HD 
alors que c'est un repartitionnement de tout le disque interne qui est demandé.


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

Et ... Concrètement je dois faire quoi... ?? J'ai l'impression que je vais jamais y arriver à chaque fois j'y suis presque et Ca Beugue ...[emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Mars 2016)

Gé 84 a dit:


> Je choisis Macintosh ensuite Ca me demande mon Mp wifi et qd je le rentre Ca ne fonctionne pas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


Vérifies le drapeau en haut à droite. Tu devrais avoir un drapeau français, sinon il faut le modifier.
Ensuite il ne faut pas demander une restauration, mais une réinstallation de l'OS X sur Macintosh HD


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

Le drapeau est français et Ca me mets :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Puis qd je le choisis ça marche et dun coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mars 2016)

Gé 84 a dit:


> Et ... Concrètement je dois faire quoi... ??


Dans Recovery, je lancerais d'abord Utilitaire de Disque pour y sélectionner le Disque interne du Mac et en demander le repartionnement en 1 partition Mac Os étendu journalisé et schéma GUID.
Et seulement après, je demanderais de réinstaller OS X.


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

Est ce bien celui la cest noté HDD ...média...? 






Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Mars 2016)

Tu as vérifié la date système?
Sinon as-tu la possibilité de te connecter à la box avec un câble ethernet?


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

Ca me dit que le volume n'est pas journaliste et ne peut pas être redimensionné 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

Mais dans fichier je ne peux pas t accéder c'est grisé...[emoji85]


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Mars 2016)

Gé 84 a dit:


> Est ce bien celui la cest noté HDD ...média...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui c'est bien le bon et il faut choisir "OSX étendu (journalisé)"

Mets si tu le peux un câble ethernet entre le mac et la box.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Mars 2016)

Gé 84 a dit:


> Mais dans fichier je ne peux pas t accéder c'est grisé...[emoji85]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


C'est pas "Partitionner" qu'il faut faire, mais "Effacer" et là tu choisis le nom "Macintosh HD" le format "OS X étendu (journalisé)" et le Schéma "GUID"


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Mars 2016)

Il est possible que la nappe sata ou le HDD de ton Mac aient rendu l'âme.
Donc pour tester -> démonter le HDD et le mettre dans un boitier USB. Là tenter d'effacer et d'installer Mac Os X.
Si ça fonctionne, c'est la nappe sata qu'il faut remplacer.
Sinon il faudra commander un nouveau disque. Je te conseille un SSD de chez Crucial (150 € pour 500 Go)


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

...[emoji852]️ ok je vais voir ça alors ... Merci bcp [emoji846]


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Mars 2016)

Ces post n'ont pas grand chose à voir avec Time Machine. Il aurait été mieux de créer un nouveau Sujet et de demander à un modérateur d'y transporter les messages.


----------



## Gé 84 (1 Mars 2016)

Oui désolée c'est ma faute je pensais que le problème de base venait de Time machine 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## J83 (8 Mars 2016)

Bonsoir,
j'ai un problème, impossible de naviguer dans Time Machine comme vous pouvez le voir dans la capture, les flèches sont grisées et je ne peux pas remonter le temps à partir de l’échelle sur la droite :




A votre avis ça vient de quoi ?

Merci


----------



## Gé 84 (8 Mars 2016)

Cest que les autres sauvegardes ont été effacées fautes d'espace sur le DD Ca me l'a fait et j'ai perdu ma sauvegarde la plus importante ...


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## J83 (8 Mars 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse 
Les autres sauvegardes n'ont pas été effacées car je peux y accéder en ouvrant le disque de sauvegarde, c’est juste que je ne peux pas remonter dans le temps à partir d'un dossier.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mars 2016)

J83 a dit:


> j'ai un problème, impossible de naviguer dans Time Machine comme vous pouvez le voir dans la capture, les flèches sont grisées et je ne peux pas remonter le temps à partir de l’échelle sur la droite :


Là, je ne vois pas d'échelle de temps.

Mais je vois _iMac de Jérôme_ sélectionné dans la barre latérale du Finder, dans _Appareils_ c'est-à-dire un autre Mac que le tien
= sélectionne plutôt _J83_ !


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai mis hier la dernière mise à jours OS X El Capitan (10.11.14) et depuis ma Time Machine ne sauvegarde plus.
Pour info, je possède un HDD externe et non pas la Time Capsule.








Il faut faire quelque chose pour y remédier ?

Merci.


----------



## Average Joe (24 Avril 2016)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai mis hier la dernière mise à jours OS X El Capitan (10.11.14) et depuis ma Time Machine ne sauvegarde plus.
> Pour info, je possède un HDD externe et non pas la Time Capsule.
> ...


Je n'ai pas changé d'O.S. sur mes deux Mac, mais j'ai le souci (sous 10.9 Mavericks) de temps à autre avec exactement le même message. Essaye de rebooter ou, avec l'utilitaire de disque, de vérifier ton DDE ou de lancer une réparation des permissions. Après quoi, demande une sauvegarde (manuelle) et les choses devraient rentrer dans l'ordre.
Je n'ai pas ce problème avec celui de mes DDE raccordés en Thernderbolt, plutôt ceux en Firewire 800 (ou adaptateur FW->TB).


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Avril 2016)

Je vais redémarrer pour voir


----------



## Wolf_51 (24 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de configurer le Time Machine de mon MBA avec un disque de destination se trouvant sur mon iMac ?
Si oui, comment, car je ne vois aucun appareil externe disponible lors de la configuration.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Avril 2016)

Wolf_51 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il possible de configurer le Time Machine de mon MBA avec un disque de destination se trouvant sur mon iMac ?
> Si oui, comment, car je ne vois aucun appareil externe disponible lors de la configuration.


Salut

Bien sûr. Mais pourquoi?  Les DDE ne sont pas reconnus?


----------



## peyret (24 Avril 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Bien sûr. Mais pourquoi?  Les DDE ne sont pas reconnus?


Je suppose d'après ce que dit Wolf_51 que le MBA et l'Imac sont en réseau ?


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Avril 2016)

peyret a dit:


> Je suppose d'après ce que dit Wolf_51 que le MBA et l'Imac sont en réseau ?



Mais peut-être faut-il que le MBA soit connecté pour voir les disques de l'Imac


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Avril 2016)

peyret a dit:


> Je suppose d'après ce que dit Wolf_51 que le MBA et l'Imac sont en réseau ?


J'avais lu un peu vite.
Il semble possible de le faire, mais peut être pas si simple que cela. Voir ceci : http://basilsalad.com/how-to/create-time-machine-backup-network-drive-lion/

Je l'ai testé sur 2 machines sur El Capitan et à priori ça fonctionne.


----------



## Wolf_51 (24 Avril 2016)

Oui ils sont en réseau, tout à fait.

Je vais jeter un œil à ton lien et essayer de tout piger avec mon anglais .. [emoji38]
Merci


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Avril 2016)

Average Joe a dit:


> Je n'ai pas changé d'O.S. sur mes deux Mac, mais j'ai le souci (sous 10.9 Mavericks) de temps à autre avec exactement le même message. Essaye de rebooter ou, avec l'utilitaire de disque, de vérifier ton DDE ou de lancer une réparation des permissions. Après quoi, demande une sauvegarde (manuelle) et les choses devraient rentrer dans l'ordre.
> Je n'ai pas ce problème avec celui de mes DDE raccordés en Thernderbolt, plutôt ceux en Firewire 800 (ou adaptateur FW->TB).



J'ai redémarré, et aucune amélioration, j'ai eu ce message au démarrage:







J'aurai jamais dû mettre à jours, énormément de gens s'est plaint de celle-ci, je me rajoute à la liste


----------



## Wolf_51 (24 Avril 2016)

Bon, j'y suis arrivé (création d'une image de disque, elle apparait dans ma liste d'appareils. 
En tapant la commande dans Terminal j'ai bien le message qui me demande le mot de passe.

Par contre lors de la dernière étape, après ouverture du Time Machine, je n'ai pas l'image du disque qui apparait.
Mon image de disque a été nommée "Network Backup"
Et la commande que je tape dans Terminal est :

```
sudo tmutil setdestination /Volumes/{Network Backup}
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Avril 2016)

Wolf_51 a dit:


> Oui ils sont en réseau, tout à fait.
> 
> Je vais jeter un œil à ton lien et essayer de tout piger avec mon anglais .. [emoji38]
> Merci
> ...


Le principe (en gros) :
Sur l'iMac :
1) partager la ressource à Utiliser pour TM (Préférences systèmes/Partage options valider SMB et AFP)
2) ajouter l'utilisateur du Macbook en lecture écriture sur cette ressource
3) Sur le Macbook se connecter à la ressource : Finder/aller puis se connecter au serveur : smb://nom_user_macbook@nom_serveur_iMac/nom_ressource  -> entrer le mot de passe et le conserver dans le trousseau
Sur le Macbook :
4) créer sur le bureau une image vide SparseBundle de la taille désiré. Pour cela utiliser l'utilitaire de disques et ne pas oublier de mettre la taille en Gb et non Go. Nommer cette image TM par exemple (ou autre).
5) démonter l'image et la mettre dans la ressources partagée (montée en point 3)
6) cliquer sur cette image pour la monter.
7) Arrêter TM si actif
8) dans le terminal taper la commande :
*sudo tmutil setdestination "/Volumes/TM/"    *
remplacer TM par le nom réel choisi en point 4.
9) Démarrer la sauvegarde TM.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Avril 2016)

Wolf_51 a dit:


> Bon, j'y suis arrivé (création d'une image de disque, elle apparait dans ma liste d'appareils.
> En tapant la commande dans Terminal j'ai bien le message qui me demande le mot de passe.
> 
> Par contre lors de la dernière étape, après ouverture du Time Machine, je n'ai pas l'image du disque qui apparait.
> ...


La commande dans ce cas est :
*sudo tmutil setdestination /Volumes/"Network Backup"*


----------



## Wolf_51 (24 Avril 2016)

C'est trop compliqué pour mon petit niveau [emoji1]

Sinon, est-ce que ce produit est une bonne alternative au Time Capsule et son prix stratosphérique ?

WD My Cloud NAS et Cloud Personnel 2 To - WDBCTL0020HWT-EESN https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00FOKN7FG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_zKphxbGDZJT59


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Avril 2016)

Wolf_51 a dit:


> C'est trop compliqué pour mon petit niveau [emoji1]
> 
> Sinon, est-ce que ce produit est une bonne alternative au Time Capsule et son prix stratosphérique ?
> 
> ...


C'est pas très compliqué. Si tu suis le post #5272 où coinces-tu?


----------



## Wolf_51 (24 Avril 2016)

Je ne vois pas l'image disque sur mon MBA.
De plus en testant depuis l'iMac une sauvegarde Time Machine l'image disque n'est pas non plus visible.

J'essaierai demain soir de reprendre ton post étape par étape pour voir si cette fois j'y arrive.

Merci de ton aide et bonne soirée.


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Avril 2016)

Intrigué par ce problème qui ne me concerne pas directement, je suis allé regardé de plus près.
Quelques précisions : je suis le seul utilisateur, avec le statut d'administrateur. j'ai un portable MBP 13" et un iMac 27" montés en réseau, nommés respectivement MBP13 et iMac27. Les deux machines sont sous El Capitan X.11.4. Le MBP est un clone restreint de l'iMac.

Après avoir vérifié que les Préférences Système/Partage étaient bien bien définies et de façon symétrique pour le MBP13 et l'iMac27, j'ai défini dans chacune d'elles les disques et répertoires de l'une que je voulais voir dans l'autre, cela se faisant dans la fenêtre Partage de fichiers. Puis, j'ai fermé les Préférences Système, et j'ai relancé les deux machines par précaution. Je précise aussi que la Gestion à distance et Session à distance sont aussi activées dans les préférences de partage.

Dans la barre latérale du Finder du MBP13, dans la rubrique Appareils, je n'ai qu'un élément : MBP13. Lorsque je clique dessus, dans la fenêtre Finder les éléments de l'iMac27 que j'ai partagés sont bien listés, à savoir le disque de sauvegarde BACKUP, et le répertoire iMac27 dans ce disque, et un autre disque DONNÉES.

Dans la barre latérale du Finder du MBP13, dans la rubrique Partagé(s), j'ai deux éléments, Freebox Serveur et iMac27. Lorsque je clique sur iMac27, dans la fenêtre du Finder, je retrouve le disque de sauvegarde BACKUP, et le répertoire iMac27 dans ce disque, le disque DONNÉES, tous les trois étant indiqués comme "montés".
Dit autrement, tout est normal.

J'ai ensuite ouvert les Préférences de Time Machine de MBP13 afin de choisir un disque de sauvegarde sur l'iMac. Dans la liste des disques proposés par TM, aucun de ceux qui sont susceptibles d'être des disques distants de sauvegarde n'est disponible.
Paradoxalement, le disque interne du Freebox Serveur est listé sous le nom Disque dur, et il est bien accepté par TM.

J'ai tendance à penser que le problème exposé par Wolf_51 est un bug. Sinon, comment expliquer qu'un serveur externe (Freebox) soit reconnu et qu'un serveur interne (MBP13) ne le soit pas. Ou alors, il manque quelque part une option à préciser.

D'accord, la solution indiquée par jeanjd63 est opérationnelle, mais elle est lourde, et pas vraiment à la portée de tout le monde.


----------



## hdaiforever (5 Mai 2016)

Average Joe a dit:


> Je n'ai pas changé d'O.S. sur mes deux Mac, mais j'ai le souci (sous 10.9 Mavericks) de temps à autre avec exactement le même message. Essaye de rebooter ou, avec l'utilitaire de disque, de vérifier ton DDE ou de lancer une réparation des permissions. Après quoi, demande une sauvegarde (manuelle) et les choses devraient rentrer dans l'ordre.
> Je n'ai pas ce problème avec celui de mes DDE raccordés en Thernderbolt, plutôt ceux en Firewire 800 (ou adaptateur FW->TB).




Bonjour,

Je viens de lancer le réparateur de disque, voici le message d'erreur:










Et voici le message au redémarrage de l'iMac:





Je ne sais pas quoi faire 

Ps: je rappel que j'ai ce problème depuis la dernière mise à jours de Mac OS.

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mai 2016)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quoi faire
> 
> Ps: je rappel que j'ai ce problème depuis la dernière mise à jours de Mac OS.


Change de disque externe : ce sera le plus sûr et le moins cher.


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Mai 2016)

Une mise à jours tue un HDD externe ?

Je précise que cela fonctionnait nickel, j'ai cliqué pour faire la mise à jours et au redémarrage j'ai eu ce problème.

C'est propre à Apple ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2016)

Non c'est propre aux disque durs. Un jour, ils défaillent.

Quant à savoir si c'est logiciel ou matériel.

Tente déjà de reformater le disque comme indiqué.


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Mai 2016)

J'essayerai bien, mais si cela foire je risque de perdre mon image disque de l'iMac.
Remarque, si dans la journée je vais en acheter un autre je ne risque pas grand chose.


----------



## kaos (6 Mai 2016)

I arrive qu'une toute petite partie d'un HD parte en sucette, et si c'est le cas, tout le reste des infos est illisible mais toujours présente, cela ne veut pas dire que le HD est HS, dans la pluspart des cas un simple formatage met un terme aux ennuis.

Il ne te resteras qu'a relancer Time Machine et basta.

_Malheureusement un disque dur peu rendre l’âme sans prévenir, la seule alternative est de doubler les sauvegardes, je sais, c'est le foutoir ! On a vite fait de se retrouver avec plusieurs Disques Durs dans une boite _


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mai 2016)

On DOIT pouvoir se fier à une sauvegarde : alors, autant changer de disque externe quand il y a une possibilité accrue de défaillance à court terme. 

Un disque TM en lecture seule peut être redressé (après déverrouillage via le Terminal ou BatChmod), 
mais trop souvent, ça ne tient pas longtemps.


----------



## kaos (7 Mai 2016)

hdaiforever a dit:


> J'essayerai bien, mais si cela foire je risque de perdre mon image disque de l'iMac.
> Remarque, si dans la journée je vais en acheter un autre je ne risque pas grand chose.



Ton image disque est déjà bien mal barrée


----------



## hdaiforever (8 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,
Un retour positif, j'ai effacé mon HDD externe et refait une sauvegarde Time Machine, tout semble être redevenu comme avant, les sauvegardes auto se font normalement.

Je verrai bien avec le temps si c'est mon HDD qui commence à rendre l'âme ou si cette fichue mise à jours de OSX qui a foutu la panique.

Merci à vous


----------



## yonat (11 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,
J'avais une question concernant Time machine: je suis actuellement sous mavericks et souhaite essayer El Capitan, et voudrait faire une clean install en premier pour l'essai. Si jamais ça se passe bien, puis-je utiliser ensuite ma sauvegarde Time Machine qui vient de Mavericks sous El Capitan ? Est-ce rétro compatible en quelque sorte ?
Question accessoire: j'avais essayé Yosemite et était revenu sous Mavericks car Yosemite n'avait pas l'air franchement au top avec mon Macbook unibody blanc (2010) : perte de 30% d'autonomie, lags sous safari, etc... Pensez-vous que El Capitan soit mieux optimisé pour les "anciennes" machines avec un C2D (2,4 GHz, 8Go de RAM et SSD tout de même !).
Merci à vous


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Mai 2016)

yonat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'avais une question concernant Time machine: je suis actuellement sous mavericks et souhaite essayer El Capitan, et voudrait faire une clean install en premier pour l'essai. Si jamais ça se passe bien, puis-je utiliser ensuite ma sauvegarde Time Machine qui vient de Mavericks sous El Capitan ? Est-ce rétro compatible en quelque sorte ?
> Question accessoire: j'avais essayé Yosemite et était revenu sous Mavericks car Yosemite n'avait pas l'air franchement au top avec mon Macbook unibody blanc (2010) : perte de 30% d'autonomie, lags sous safari, etc... Pensez-vous que El Capitan soit mieux optimisé pour les "anciennes" machines avec un C2D (2,4 GHz, 8Go de RAM et SSD tout de même !).
> Merci à vous


Salut

Aux vues de ta configuration ça devrait fonctionner sans soucis.
Pour récupérer tes données depuis TM tu peux utiliser l'assistant de migration.

@+


----------



## yonat (11 Mai 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Aux vues de ta configuration ça devrait fonctionner sans soucis.
> Pour récupérer tes données depuis TM tu peux utiliser l'assistant de migration.
> ...




Merci jeanjd63, je vais me lancer dans le test de El Capitan alors


----------



## yonat (11 Mai 2016)

Question subsidiaire: puis-je choisir ce que je souhaite récupérer de façon indépendante (photos, mails etc...) sous Time machine ou tout sera restaurer en un seul bloc ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Mai 2016)

Je pense que l'assistant de migration te permet de sélectionner ce que tu souhaites.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2016)

Et il pense mal.

L'assistant de migration permet de sélectionner dans un compte ce qui se trouve au premier niveau, c'est à dire les dossiers Images, Documents, Musique, Vidéos, etc, ainsi que tout répertoire qu'on aurait créé à ce même niveau. Il ne permet pas de sélectionner le contenu dans ces répertoires.


Pour récupérer ce qu'on souhaite dans le détail (et laisser de côté ce qu'on ne désire plus) :

– réinstaller OS X au propre
– donner le même nom au volume système
– refaire les comptes à l'identique (nom, mot de passe)
– choisir le même disque Time Machine et faire une première sauvegarde Time Machine
celle-ci va s'ajouter à la suite des autres qui seront toujours accessibles.

Passer par l'interface de Time Machine pour réimporter les données qu'on souhaite à l'époque qu'on souhaite.


On peut faire un patchwork des deux méthodes.

Dans un premier temps assistant de migration sans sélectionner les répertoires Documents, Images, etc, mais en récupérant la Bibliothèque de compte afin de conserver les réglages des applications.

Dans un deuxième temps, passer par l'interface Time Machine pour trier les données que l'on veut récupérer et celles qu'on va laisser.


----------



## yonat (11 Mai 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et il pense mal.
> 
> L'assistant de migration permet de sélectionner dans un compte ce qui se trouve au premier niveau, c'est à dire les dossiers Images, Documents, Musique, Vidéos, etc, ainsi que tout répertoire qu'on aurait créé à ce même niveau. Il ne permet pas de sélectionner le contenu dans ces répertoires.
> 
> ...




Merci Moonwalker.
Je vais imprimer ton commentaire et faire ça a tête reposée un soir dans la semaine.


----------



## bourdaud (15 Mai 2016)

Sur mon iMac sous10.11.4 tout neuf, je souhaite utiliser mon disque en reseau WD My Cloud 4 To
(ethernet avec ma box comme routeur) pour TM.
J'ai environ 200 Go à sauvegarder.
Les deux autres ordis de la maison sauvegardent sans pb sur MyCloud et il y a plus de 3 To encore libres.

Premier essai: au bout d'UNE SEMAINE, il n'y avait pas encore 100 Go de sauvegardé! De plus tout l'ordi est devenu terriblement lent (ouverture d'appli, manipulation de photos, et même saisie de texte). L'assistance de WD m'a conseillé d'arrêter la sauvegarde, de supprimer le dossier de mon ordi dans My Cloud, et de lancer une nouvelle sauvegarde. Pas d'explication claire sur le dysfonctionnement: "conflit logiciel?"

J'ai suivi le conseil. L'arrêt de la sauvegarde a eu un effet immédiat: l'ordi a cessé de ramer. La nouvelle sauvegarde fonctionne mieux, sans être au top. Au début la durée estimée était de 14 h, ce qui semblait raisonnable, mais ensuite çà a bien ralenti.  A l'heure où j'écris, après 48 h de sauvegarde, j'en suis à 163 Go.

J'aimerais comprendre ce qui se passe...

GB


----------



## swake29 (2 Juin 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Le principe (en gros) :
> Sur l'iMac :
> 1) partager la ressource à Utiliser pour TM (Préférences systèmes/Partage options valider SMB et AFP)
> 2) ajouter l'utilisateur du Macbook en lecture écriture sur cette ressource
> ...


Sur les conseils de l'auteur j'ai tenté de suivre les étapes mais il m'a perdu à la ligne 4 
Pour simplifier, j'ai un iMac et un MacMini qui me sert de Server relier en réseaux. Sur ce dernier est raccordé un HDD en usb pour y faire les sauvegardes de l'iMac. Sur le Server j'ai partagé le HDD et je me suis créer un compte utilisateur avec les droit de lecture/écriture.
Time Machine voit bien le HDD mais les sauvegardes sont aléatoires, la première c'est bien passé mais à la seconde et après un long moment de recherche il n'a pas retrouvé le HDD. Quand je vais dans TM il voit pourtant bien le partage (HDD).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Juin 2016)

bourdaud a dit:


> J'aimerais comprendre ce qui se passe...


Ce qui est connu pour ralentir les sauvegardes TM, ce sont les anti-virus : il faut les désactiver au moins sur le disque de sauvegarde.


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2016)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce qui est connu pour ralentir les sauvegardes TM, ce sont les anti-virus : il faut les désactiver au moins sur le disque de sauvegarde.


Parce que les anti-virus passent leur temps à surveiller les entrées/sorties donc les accès aux systèmes de fichiers.

Mais ils ne sont pas les seuls. Je n'ai pas testé depuis bien longtemps Time Machine mais j'ai remarqué que Dropbox pouvait à l'occasion ralentir certaines installations particulièrement importantes, du fait qu'il contrôle aussi les événements liés aux systèmes de fichiers (_fsevents_). Je subodore qu'il en est de même de OneDrive, GoogleDrive et autres _bidules_-Drive. Du coup, quand j'installe LaTeX, je désactive Dropbox au préalable.


----------



## bourdaud (27 Juin 2016)

Je tente de faire le point sur la lenteur anormale de sauvegardes TM.
Mon Imac 10.11 est relié au disque Mycloud (Western Digital) par cable ethernet, via my freebox.

Toutes les sauvegardes TM sont extraordinairement lentes (quelques Mo par MINUTE !).

Le réseau ne semble pas en cause. Quand je copie un fichier de l'Imac sur le Mycloud, tout se passe bien
(plusieurs centaines de Mo par minute). Souci uniquement avec TM.

Quand j'utilise TM avec un disque externe branché en USB, tout se passe bien aussi.

Donc PB d'interaction entre TM et le disque en réseau?

Quand je regarde la barre de progression de la sauvegarde, je constate que celle-ci s'arrête carrément pendant de longue minutes, comme si la connexion était perdue avec le disque en réseau. D'ailleurs, dans cette situation, quand je tente d'ouvrir le disque externe en allant dans "Réseau", le disque n'est pas connecté et cela prend des secondes pour qu'il se connecte.

Les assistances de WD et d'Apple se renvoient la balle. Pour WD tout va très bien sur Mycloud.
L'assistance d'Apple m'a fait réinstaller le système, ce qui n'a strictement rien changé.
Sur le réseau communautaire de WD, un utilisateur parle lui-aussi de
"dreadfully slow backup" . Cela me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul!!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juin 2016)

bourdaud a dit:


> lenteur anormale de sauvegardes TM.
> Mon Imac 10.11 est relié au disque Mycloud (Western Digital) par cable ethernet, via my freebox.


Voici l'article de synthèse.


----------



## bourdaud (28 Juin 2016)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Voici l'article de synthèse.



Merci. Je vais me plonger dans cette doc.
Une précision: la lenteur excessive se produit aussi quand le disque externe est relié directement au Imac par un cable ethernet, sans passer par la box.
En revanche quand j'utilise (en alternance) un disque branché par USB la sauvegarde est très rapide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juin 2016)

L'USB3 est réputé 3 à 4 fois plus rapide que l'Ethernet (limité à 500 Mo/min en gros) avec Time Machine.


----------



## bourdaud (28 Juin 2016)

Une contre-expérience intéressante, qui donnerait peut-être la "clef" du PB...

Avant de lancer la sauvegarde TM, j'ai ouvert le disque externe Mycloud via le Réseau et j'ai affiché sur mon bureau l'Image-Disque de la sauvegarde TM. Quand j'ai lancé la sauvegardeTM, message d'erreur: impossible de sauvegarder car la "place est déjà occupée" (c'est ce que j'ai compris...). Alors j'ai éjecté l'Image disque, puis j'ai relancé la sauvegarde, qui s'est effectuée en quelques secondes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juin 2016)

Pour moi, la clef de ton souci vient plutôt 
de Western Digital (TM a longtemps eu des problèmes avec : ça s'est peut-être arrangé récemment, mais cela a été longtemps vrai),
de l'ethernet (TM est bien plus rapide et stable en filaire FW/USB/TB),
et de la Freebox (mais je suis encore mauvaise langue…).


----------



## rejane (3 Juillet 2016)

Salut à tous, 
Je viens de changer de D.D.interne de mon iMac et les dossiers pictures, vidéo, musiques etc... sont interdits et inaccessibles: 0 octet 
Que puis-je faire? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2016)

Inaccessibles depuis où ? L'interface Time Machine ou l'assistant de migration ?


----------



## Quentin-Gabriel (9 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une petite question qui ne nécessite pas (je pense) d'ouvrir un fil juste pour ça. Time Machine sauvegarde-t-il le dossier iCoud Drive ? Je sais qu'au tout début ce n'était pas le cas, mais il me semble que cela a évolué avec les années sans trop savoir où l'on en est exactement.

Je range pas mal de dossiers importants dans iCloud Drive (pour y avoir accès partout), et ceux-ci ne sont pas copiés dans la section "Mes documents" de mon Mac (pour ne pas avoir à effectuer le tri ou les modifications deux fois), et j'aimerais beaucoup qu'ils soient sauvegardés par Time Machine. On ne sait jamais, un problème avec iCloud (même si cela m'apparaît improbable), ou plus simplement l'impossibilité de me connecter à iCloud, ce genre de choses.

En rentrant dans Time Machine, le dossier iCloud Drive apparaît, mais je ne sais pas si OS X le charge en direct ou s'il est réellement sauvegardé.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## r e m y (9 Juillet 2016)

Je sauvegarde mon iMac et mon MacBookPro avec TimeMachine sur une TimeCapsule 3 To.

Ce matin sur mon MacBookPro j'ai eu ce message






Une vérification de la sauvegarde TimeMachine semble avoir signalé une erreur, et tout ce que me propose TimeMachine, c'est d'effacer ma sauvegarde pour en refaire une intégralement.

N'y a-t-il aucune autre solution pour "réparer" les erreurs trouvées lors de la verification?

Car outre le temps pour recréer une sauvegarde intégrale, en acceptant la proposition je vais perdre tout l'historique de mes fichiers sauvegardés! C'est tout l'intérêt de TimeMachine quand même de pouvoir retrouver des anciens fichiers...

Je m'en remets à vous en espérant que quelqu'un a une idée, ou connait un utilitaire sachant réparer une sauvegarde TimeMachine corrompue permettant à TimeMachine de reprendre ses sauvegardes incrémentales.

Une grand merci par avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2016)

Quentin-Gabriel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai une petite question qui ne nécessite pas (je pense) d'ouvrir un fil juste pour ça. Time Machine sauvegarde-t-il le dossier iCoud Drive ? Je sais qu'au tout début ce n'était pas le cas, mais il me semble que cela a évolué avec les années sans trop savoir où l'on en est exactement.
> 
> ...



Même sans Time Machine, le contenu d'iCloud Drive est sauvegardé en local dans un dossier nommé Mobile Documents.

C'est certainement le contenu de ce dossier que Time Machine sauvegarde. Ce qui fait qu'on peut restaurer un fichier ou dossier sur iCloud Drive comme le fait avec les fichiers et dossiers enregistrés en local (dans le dossier Documents de son compte utilisateur) sur le disque dur du Mac.


----------



## r e m y (9 Juillet 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je sauvegarde mon iMac et mon MacBookPro avec TimeMachine sur une TimeCapsule 3 To.
> 
> Ce matin sur mon MacBookPro j'ai eu ce message
> 
> ...



J'ai trouvé une proposition de solution sur le Journal du Lapin
http://www.journaldulapin.com/2011/...arde-time-machine-sur-time-capsule-corrompue/

Je suis en train d'appliquer la méthode... je vous dirai si ca fonctionne et si j'ai pu récupérer ma sauvegarde quand toutes les vérifications seront terminées


----------



## r e m y (9 Juillet 2016)

Bon TimeMachine semble dire maintenant que la sauvegarde est OK quand je lui demande de vérifier les sauvegardes... mais il ne veut pas reprendre ses sauvegardes incrémentales pour autant.

Il reste indéfiniment bloqué sur "préparation de la sauvegarde"

et dans la console je trouve un message d'erreur
Failed to move /volumes/Data/MacBookPro de Rémy.sparsebundle to file:///Volumes/Data/MacBookPro%20de%20R%CC%81my.sparsebundle ... impossible de déplacer "MacBookPro de Rémy" vers Data : un élément porte déjà ce nom

Je vais chercher ce qui peut causer ce conflit de noms...


----------



## r e m y (9 Juillet 2016)

Bon finalement... j'ai laissé tourner la phase "préparation de la copie de sauvegarde" et au bout d'une bonne heure, il a fini par refaire une sauvegarde qui s'est bien terminée.

J'imagine qu'il a fait des vérifications/comparaisons de fichiers avant de reprendre.

Donc a priori tout va bien et j'ai récupéré ma sauvegarde grâce au Lapin!!!


----------



## Quentin-Gabriel (11 Juillet 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Même sans Time Machine, le contenu d'iCloud Drive est sauvegardé en local dans un dossier nommé Mobile Documents.
> 
> C'est certainement le contenu de ce dossier que Time Machine sauvegarde. Ce qui fait qu'on peut restaurer un fichier ou dossier sur iCloud Drive comme le fait avec les fichiers et dossiers enregistrés en local (dans le dossier Documents de son compte utilisateur) sur le disque dur du Mac.



D'accord, tout est très clair, je te remercie pour ta réponse !


----------



## David770 (13 Juillet 2016)

Bonsoir
J'ai par erreur supprime une de mes images.
Je suis donc alle dans le disque dur externe ou je vais mes sauvegardes avec Time Machine.
La sauvegarde de la photo se trouve bien la bas, mais curieusement lorsque je veux faire une modification sur l'image je recois un message comme quoi le fichier est verouille ?
Dans le Finder le fichier n'est pourtant pas verouille...

Merci a vous


----------



## David770 (14 Juillet 2016)

Est ce la reponse a ma question ?

"Les systèmes *OS X* sont paramétrés de manière à verrouiller automatiquement tous fichiers non modifiés depuis deux semaines. Cette protection instaurée avec l’arrivée sur le marché de Lion il y a quelques temps, permet ainsi de protéger les propriétés et les capacités de *Time Machine*. 

Cependant, cette précaution n’est pas forcément adaptée pour tous les utilisateurs sur Mac. Pour modifier ce réglage par défaut, il suffit de se rendre dans les Préférences Système puis d’accéder à la fenêtre de Time Machine. 

Il faut alors sélectionner le bouton Options et désactiver la case Verrouiller les documents 2 semaines après la dernière modification qui est cochée par défaut. Cependant pour pouvoir protéger certains documents malgré la désactivation de l’option, il suffit de procéder à un raccourci clavier cmd + i afin d’en lire les informations. Dans la zone Général de la fenêtre, cocher la case Verrouillé"


----------



## r e m y (14 Juillet 2016)

La photo retrouvée sur TimeMachine, vous l'avez bien recupéré en utilisant le bouton "Restaurer" de TimeMachine après être "entré dans TimeMachine" pour remonter le temps?


----------



## blackmoumoune (14 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour à tous, je me permets de vous demander conseil avant de faire une bêtise !

Je souhaite réinstaller un nouveau ssd dans mon MacBook à partir d'une sauvegarde TM de mon iMac actuellement en SAV.
La sauvegarde est sur un externe en USB.

J'aimerais pouvoir faire l'installation de cette sauvegarde sur ce SSD mais en le laissant en externe (dans un deuxième boîtier) dans un premier temps. Oui je sais, c'est bizarre !
Et comme c'est bizarre, je ne trouve pas de trace d'une personne qui a eu la même idee saugrenue que moi ! 
Quelqu'un a t-il une idee sur la marche à suivre ? (En version courte, comment utiliser le MacBook pour installer El capitan sur un DD externe à partir d'une sauvegarde TM elle-aussi sur un DD externe ?)


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2016)

David770 a dit:


> Est ce la reponse a ma question ?
> 
> "Les systèmes *OS X* sont paramétrés de manière à verrouiller automatiquement tous fichiers non modifiés depuis deux semaines. Cette protection instaurée avec l’arrivée sur le marché de Lion il y a quelques temps, permet ainsi de protéger les propriétés et les capacités de *Time Machine*.
> 
> ...



Cette fonction a été supprimée dès Mountain Lion. Une des fausse-bonnes idées de 10.7.


----------



## David770 (14 Juillet 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> La photo retrouvée sur TimeMachine, vous l'avez bien recupéré en utilisant le bouton "Restaurer" de TimeMachine après être "entré dans TimeMachine" pour remonter le temps?


Non j'ai fait un clic droit sur mon mon DD externe, j'ai fais ouvrir et de la bas je suis alle cherche la photo...Le probleme vient de la a priori ?


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2016)

David770 a dit:


> Non j'ai fait un clic droit sur mon mon DD externe, j'ai fais ouvrir et de la bas je suis alle cherche la photo...Le probleme vient de la a priori ?


Possible.

Ce n'est pas la manière usuelle.


----------



## todofirst (17 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai formaté mon Macbook, j'ai remis mes fichiers manuellement à leur place. 
Je souhaite continuer les sauvegardes TM.
Est-il possible de continuer les sauvegardes à partir de ma dernière sauvegarde avant le formatage ? 
Merci cordialement


----------



## Average Joe (17 Juillet 2016)

yonat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'avais une question concernant Time machine: je suis actuellement sous mavericks et souhaite essayer El Capitan, et voudrait faire une clean install en premier pour l'essai. Si jamais ça se passe bien, puis-je utiliser ensuite ma sauvegarde Time Machine qui vient de Mavericks sous El Capitan ? Est-ce rétro compatible en quelque sorte ?
> Question accessoire: j'avais essayé Yosemite et était revenu sous Mavericks car Yosemite n'avait pas l'air franchement au top avec mon Macbook unibody blanc (2010) : perte de 30% d'autonomie, lags sous safari, etc... Pensez-vous que El Capitan soit mieux optimisé pour les "anciennes" machines avec un C2D (2,4 GHz, 8Go de RAM et SSD tout de même !).
> Merci à vous



Je serais toi, je resterais sous Mavericks, c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai fait avec deux Macs pourtant plus récents que le tien (un iMac i5 et un Mac Mini i7), l'un et l'autre initialement livrés sous Mountain Lion. Quand tu changes d'OS il y a toujours des problèmes avec les logiciels devenus incompatibles, les pilotes d'imprimantes, etc. Je ne parle même pas du flat design (laid) ni du gestionnaire de disque depuis El C. (MacoManiac t'expliquera cela mieux que moi).


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juillet 2016)

todofirst a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai formaté mon Macbook, j'ai remis mes fichiers manuellement à leur place.
> Je souhaite continuer les sauvegardes TM.
> Est-il possible de continuer les sauvegardes à partir de ma dernière sauvegarde avant le formatage ?
> Merci cordialement


Normalement, si on a conservé les même identifiants de compte, il reprend la suite.

C'est un peu plus long parce qu'il va réécrire beaucoup, mais après, normalement, il se colle aux sauvegardes précédentes.


----------



## todofirst (17 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Normalement, si on a conservé les même identifiants de compte, il reprend la suite.
> 
> C'est un peu plus long parce qu'il va réécrire beaucoup, mais après, normalement, il se colle aux sauvegardes précédentes.


Merci pour ta réponse. 
Du coup j'ai lancé une sauvegarde, il a gardé les fichiers de mes anciennes sauvegardes mais quand je lance Time machine pour naviguer dans le "temps" je ne peux plus accéder aux sauvegardes antérieures à la restauration.
Sur le côté droit apparait les dates des sauvegardes et dans le finder les dossiers sont bien présents, mais impossible de remonter le temps. 
L'essentiel c'est que ca ne soit pas perdu.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juillet 2016)

Si tu as changé le nom du compte ou son UID, ça ne peut pas aller.

Mais aussi si ta réinstallation a consisté à downgrader de système : des sauvegardes de El Capitan ne sont pas accessibles sous Yosemite.


----------



## todofirst (17 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si tu as changé le nom du compte ou son UID, ça ne peut pas aller.
> 
> Mais aussi si ta réinstallation a consisté à downgrader de système : des sauvegardes de El Capitan ne sont pas accessibles sous Yosemite.


Merci pour ton aide


----------



## ronparchita (20 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
Comment puis-je ou dois-je faire pour pouvoir passer TC au DiskWarrior avec le DVD, il n'apparait pas dans la liste quand je démarre sur le DVD.
A partir de l'ordi j'ai une fenêtre qui me dit que je n'ai pas assez de memoire et que je devrais recommencer avec le DVD, et comme il n'apparait pas, je ne peux pas. J'ai essayé 2 fois, pas moyen.

D'avance merci,


----------



## David770 (26 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour
Je compte changer le DD de mon Imac 2011 et mettre un SSD pour augmenter les performances.
Je fais regulierement mes sauvegardes sur TM.
Si je fais une restauration via TM, les dossiersw, images, videos etc seront restaures.
Ma question est de savoir si les programmes seront aussi restaures ? (DXO, Mac office, CS5)
Mes favoris et sites dans internet, mes contacts et fichiers de Outlook seront aussi restaures ?

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2016)

Ce qu'il faudrait faire dans ce cas, c'est une restauration complète, comme avec un clone.

La récupération des données et applications via l'assistant de migration est parfois incomplète pour les grosses applications. Il faut souvent les réinstaller.


----------



## David770 (26 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce qu'il faudrait faire dans ce cas, c'est une restauration complète, comme avec un clone.
> 
> La récupération des données et applications via l'assistant de migration est parfois incomplète pour les grosses applications. Il faut souvent les réinstaller.



Tu veux dire que un clone serait plus sur que d'utiliser TM ?
Quel logiciel peut faire un clone de mon DD interne vers un SSD externe ?
Si je fais un clone il n'est pas necessaire d'installer EL CAPITAN ?

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2016)

David770 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que un clone serait plus sur que d'utiliser TM ?
> Quel logiciel peut faire un clone de mon DD interne vers un SSD externe ?
> Si je fais un clone il n'est pas necessaire d'installer EL CAPITAN ?
> 
> Merci


Non, je veux dire qu'au lieu d'utiliser l'assistant de migration qui va récupérer les réglages, les applications et les données de comptes, il faut restaurer complètement tout le système à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine. Ce qui revient à faire ce qu'on fait avec un clone.


----------



## David770 (26 Juillet 2016)

Donc installer El Capitan sur un SSD externe.
Demarrer le Imac a partir du SSD externe.
Ensuite restaurer via Time Machine ?

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2016)

Pourquoi pas ? Il y a plusieurs méthodes.

Personnellement, je testerais El Capitan sur le SSD installé en interne avant de faire la migration. Histoire de bien voir son fonctionnement avec un système neuf.
Ensuite, il suffit de redémarrer sur le Recovery HD pour restaurer le système via la sauvegarde Time Machine désirée.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Juillet 2016)

David770 a dit:


> Donc installer El Capitan sur un SSD externe.
> Demarrer le Imac a partir du SSD externe.
> Ensuite restaurer via Time Machine ?
> 
> Merci


Une autre méthode testée qui fonctionne bien. 
Monter le ssd dans un boîtier externe, utiliser Carbon copy cloner (utilisable gratuitement en version d'essai durant 1 mois). Cloner le hdd sur le ssd monté en dde.
Tester cette installation en démarrant sur le dde et si tout est OK, inverser les disques.


----------



## David770 (26 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker je n'ai pas de ssd interne...


----------



## David770 (26 Juillet 2016)

Jeanjd63 ce que tu proposes a l'air effectivement le plus simple.. Si j'utilise Carbon copy cloner pas besoin d'installer El capitan sur le DDE ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Juillet 2016)

David770 a dit:


> Jeanjd63 ce que tu proposes a l'air effectivement le plus simple.. Si j'utilise Carbon copy cloner pas besoin d'installer El capitan sur le DDE ?


Ben non. Tu auras sur le ssd le même système que sur le hdd.


----------



## David770 (27 Juillet 2016)

Je peux avec CCC cloner mon disque interne qui contient 1to vers un SSD externe qui contient 256 Go ?
Sachant que 216 Go de volume sur mon Dd interne ?
( bien entendu, une fois que tout fonctionne je libere 150 Go de place de mon Ssd vers Dd interne)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Juillet 2016)

David770 a dit:


> Je peux avec CCC cloner mon disque interne qui contient 1to vers un SSD externe qui contient 256 Go ?
> Sachant que 216 Go de volume sur mon Dd interne ?
> ( bien entendu, une fois que tout fonctionne je libere 150 Go de place de mon Ssd vers Dd interne)


Oui tu peux. Mais 512 go auraient été mieux adaptés


----------



## David770 (27 Juillet 2016)

256 Go juste pour mettre El Capitan et mes applications c'est largement suffisant.


----------



## David770 (29 Juillet 2016)

Salut
Je travaille depuis 2 jours sur un SSD externe, tout est installe dessus (240 Go)
J'ai decide depuis hier de faire mes sauvegades sur deux disques durs.
Le DD interne (1To) et un DD externe (320Go).

Les sauvegardes s'effectuent sans probleme sur les deux disques.
Depuis ce matin, je recois ce message lorsqu'il veut faire la sauvegarde sur le DD externe de 320Go, pourquoi il n'efface pas la sauvegarde anterieure si il manque de place ??

Merci


----------



## David770 (29 Juillet 2016)

David770 a dit:


> Salut
> Je travaille depuis 2 jours sur un SSD externe, tout est installe dessus (240 Go)
> J'ai decide depuis hier de faire mes sauvegades sur deux disques durs.
> Le DD interne (1To) et un DD externe (320Go).
> ...



Ne pas tenir compte du message precedent, merci de plutot essayer de m'aider sur le message suivant...


----------



## David770 (29 Juillet 2016)

J'ai passe mon systeme complet (doc,images,videos absoluemnt tout) sur un SSD externe de 240 Go
Mon DD interne de 1T0 a ete eface et je l'utilise pour les sauvegardes via ™.
J'ai partitionne le disque 400G0 pour ™ et 600Go pour mettre du data au cas ou je manque de place sur mon SSD externe.

J'effectue une sauvegarde par TM et me rends compte qu'il ne sauvegarde pas uniquement ce qui se trouve sur le SSD externe (ce qui est bien) mais il sauvegarde aussi ce qu'il y a sur la partition interne de 600 Go (ce qui est mieux encore)...

Mais est ce normal ?

Voila une photo et la legende:

Imac de David: C'est mon systeme complet avec tous mes doc, images, videos applications etc
Time Machine: Ma partition sur mon DD interne ou je fais mes sauvegardes (600 Go)
DD Interne: Ma seconde partition sur mon DD interne ou je mets des documents a archiver (400Go)


----------



## David770 (1 Août 2016)

Pas de reponse sur ma derniere question ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Août 2016)

David770 a dit:


> J'ai passe mon systeme complet (doc,images,videos absoluemnt tout) sur un SSD externe de 240 Go
> Mon DD interne de 1T0 a ete eface et je l'utilise pour les sauvegardes via ™.
> *J'ai partitionne le disque 400G0 pour ™ et 600Go pour mettre du data* au cas ou je manque de place sur mon SSD externe.
> 
> ...



Ta partition TM fait 400 ou 600 Go? Dans ton post c'est un peu contradictoire.
Quoi qu'il en soit si tu veux supprimer ton DD DATA de la sauvegarde TM (ce qui serait pas mal vu les tailles) tu peux l'exclure via les préférences de TM (options)


----------



## David770 (2 Août 2016)

Ma partition TM fait 400 Go.
Mais ma question n'est pas la.
En activant TM il ne fait pas uniquement la sauvegarde de tout ce qui se trouve sur mon SSD (externe) mais aussi quelques fichiers enregistres sur mon DD interne (la ou j'ai encore 600 Go de place)
Cela ne me derange pas au contraire, mais je voulais juste savoir si c'etait normal ?

J'espere avoir ete assez clair ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Août 2016)

Oui c'est normal. TM intègre tous les disques présents sur la machine. A toi de savoir si ça présente ou non un intérêt.


----------



## David770 (2 Août 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Oui c'est normal. TM intègre tous les disques présents sur la machine. A toi de savoir si ça présente ou non un intérêt.


 Par contre si j'ai d'autres donnees sur un autre DD externe il ne sera pas pris en compte ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Août 2016)

Normalement non.


----------



## moderno31 (2 Août 2016)

Oui c'est normal. Ma TC me fait pareil...
C'est un excellent concept. J'adore !


----------



## Peaky (4 Août 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec Time Machine :
cela fait 1 semaine que mon iMac refuse de faire sa sauvegarde Time Machine. 
La sauvegarde se fait sur un NAS sur lequel j'ai alloué 250Go pour le Time Machine. Mon DD iMac est utilisé à 150Go environ (taille estimée de sauvegarde dans time machine: 158Go), or quand je vais dans time machine le iMac me dit "19,8 Go disponibles sur 268Go", donc il ne peux pas la faire.
Je lui ai donc alloué 500Go sur le NAS et rien n'y fait, même message d'erreur et pas de sauvegarde.

voila, si vous pouvez éclairer ma lanterne ce serait gentil, merci beaucoup.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Essaie de désélectionner la destination de sauvegarde dans les Préférences de Time Machine, puis de la resélectionner :
TM prendra alors peut-être en compte le changement de taille de la destination.

NB : pense à noter les exclusions éventuelles que tu aurais pu paramétrer dans les Préférences de TM, pour pouvoir les recopier si besoin lors de la resélection.


----------



## Peaky (4 Août 2016)

merci pour ta réponse,
je viens de le faire mais cela n'a rien changé toujours le même message d'erreur. il a récupéré l'ancienne sauvegarde mais ne veut plus en faire d'autre.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Août 2016)

Alors, dis-moi quel est ton OS X et recopie le message exact d'erreur (celui des Préférences de TM).


----------



## Peaky (5 Août 2016)

Ok voila :
OSX El Captain 10.11.6 , 
"Time Machine n’a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde sur « QNAS-maison(TimeMachine) ».
Le disque de sauvegarde a besoin de 40,54 Go mais seulement 19,83 Go sont disponibles. Sélectionnez un disque de sauvegarde plus volumineux ou diminuez la taille de la sauvegarde en excluant certains fichiers.

Dernière sauvegarde réussie : 28 juillet 2016"

merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Août 2016)

Salut @Peaky 

Je ne connais pas trop la technologie NAS, mais peux-tu lister l'organisation de celui-ci ?
Que te renvoie par exemple un :
*diskutil list*
As-tu essayé de redémarrer ce NAS?


----------



## Peaky (5 Août 2016)

Salut Jean, le NAS a une partition dédiée à Time Machine (créé par lui meme dans son logiciel de parametrage). Dans le Finder partie "partagé" elle s'appelle "QNAS Time Machine". et dedans il y a une sauvegarde qui s'appel iMac.sparsebundle d'une taille de 238,81Go.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Août 2016)

Donc c'est ce iMac.sparsebundle qu'il faut agrandir après avoir stoppé TM. 
Voir ceci : http://orchfuture.free.fr/Revolution/OSX/images_disque.html rubrique :
*Redimensionnement d'une image disque*


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2016)

Salut *Peaky
*
La commande dans le «Terminal» pour augmenter (sans pertes de données) une image-disque (à condition que le système de fichiers du volume soit a priori extensible = *jhfs+*) a la syntaxe suivante :

```
hdiutil resize -size xxxg [IMAGE]
```

Voici comment tu appliques concrètement cette forme de commande > assure-toi d'abord que le volume de ton image-disque *iMac.sparsebundle* soit bien démonté > tu vas alors à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > tu lances le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre  tu commences par faire un copier-coller de :

```
hdiutil resize -size
```
 > tu sautes *un espace* avec la barre d'espacement du clavier et tu saisis à la place du *xxx* de mon modèle le nombre de Go qui doit être la taille potentielle totale de ton futur volume monté, exemple *300* pour toi, immédiatement suivi de *g* (pour Go), ce qui te donne la commande :

```
hdiutil resize -size 300g
```
 > arrivé là > tu sautes encore *un espace* avec la barre d'espacement du clavier > et tu fais un glisser-déposer direct de l'icône de ton image-disque *iMac.sparsebundle* d'où tu la localises dans le Finder --> dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» > ce qui inscrit automatiquement le chemin à l'image et son nom > tu obtiens donc une commande totale du type :

```
hdiutil resize -size 300g /Volumes/chemin_à_l'image/iMac.sparsebundle
```
 > tu presses alors la touche ↩︎ du clavier pour activer la commande.

Voici le résultat : avec des images-disques dont le type est dit "de faible densité" (*SPARSE*) --> tu peux augmenter à volonté la taille théorique du volume monté par le disque virtuel (tu pourrais prendre *300 To* si tu voulais) > jamais cette taille théorique ne prend sur le disque physique l'équivalent de cet espace "potentiel" > mais, outre une "tare" du disque virtuel d'une cinquantaine de Mo, l'espace-disque réellement pris est toujours en rapport avec la charge de données actuelles du volume.

Ainsi : s'il y a actuellement *238 Go* de données de sauvegarde dans le volume de ton image-disque et si tu augmentes la taille potentielle de ce volume à *300 Go* (ou même à *300 To*) > l'espace-disque pris n'augmentera que de quelques Mo de tare du disque-virtuel > ce sera seulement si tu fais une nouvelle sauvegarde qui ajoute supposons *50 Go* que l'espace-disque réellement pris sera de *238 Go* + *50 Go* = *288 Go* (vu vois l'idée ?).

[NB. Cette commande de dilatation de la partition du disque virtuel est toujours conservatrice des données actuellement recelées dans le volume monté.]


----------



## Peaky (5 Août 2016)

Super merci pour la réponse, je fais ça (enfin j'essai parceque ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas utilisé terminal) et je donne le résultat.


----------



## Peaky (5 Août 2016)

Bon a priori ça fonctionne, il est en train de faire la sauvegarde!
C'est super, merci à jeanjd63 et macomaniac pour vos solutions (qui finalement se rejoignent).
c'est quand meme bizarre cette logique de disque virtuel, la première fois que j'ai sauvegardé je n'ai pas du faire quoi que ce soit, c'est le NAS qui a tout fait.


----------



## KOVU (7 Août 2016)

Bonjour, 

Donc voilà mon petits soucis.
J'ai plusieurs disque dure externe + le disque de la Freebox Revolution de Free + une clé USB.
Le Disque interne et la clé usb et les disques externe au format Mac os étendus : eux ils sont sauvegarder par Time Machine. 

Mais il a 2 disques qu'ils ne le sont pas. 
- 1 / 1 disque externe au format NTFS ( que je ne peut pas changer de partition pour raison professionnel ) ( j'ai Tuxera pour lire et écrire sur le NTFS ) : il apparait bien dans la liste des exclus, mais quand je le retire de la liste et sauvegarde, malheureusement la sauvegarde ne se fait pas, et pire encore, il se remet automatiquement dans la liste des exclus.
- 2 / Et le disque de la Freebox, lui ni la sauvegarde ne se fait, et ni il apparait dans les exclus, sur le disque c'est marquer partition SMB. 

Comment faire pour que Time Machine sauvegarde aussi c'est 2 derniers disque dure ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2016)

Il me semble que Time machine ne peut sauvegarder que des disques au format Mac OS X étendu (avec schéma de partition GUID).
Donc à mon avis TM ne peut pas sauvegarder les deux disques que tu indiques (celui formaté NTFS et le dd de la Freebox).


----------



## Hotsuki (13 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, 
je rencontre un petit problème avec Time Machine.
je suis actuellement en train de préparer un Mac Pro sous el Capitan, je souhaite faire une Time Machine sur un lecteur réseau, or je ne peux pas sélectionner mon lecteur réseau.
j'ai correctement monté le lecteur réseau, je me trouve sur le même réseau, je peux y déposer des données, mais impossible de le sélectionner en tant que cible Time Machine.
j'ai contacté le support Apple, et le hotliner m'a, à demi mot, expliqué que je pouvais faire une Time Machine sur une Time Capsule, sur un HDD en USB, ou sur un IOS serveur, mais pas sur un lecteur réseau.

info ou intox? 
pouvez-vous me guider sur une Time Machine vers un lecteur réseau depuis el Capitan?

Merci


----------



## bourdaud (13 Septembre 2016)

Hotsuki a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je rencontre un petit problème avec Time Machine.
> je suis actuellement en train de préparer un Mac Pro sous el Capitan, je souhaite faire une Time Machine sur un lecteur réseau, or je ne peux pas sélectionner mon lecteur réseau.
> j'ai correctement monté le lecteur réseau, je me trouve sur le même réseau, je peux y déposer des données, mais impossible de le sélectionner en tant que cible Time Machine.
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai une expérience un peu similaire ...
J'utilise TM en alternance  sur un HDD en USB (aucun souci de sauvegarde, mais capacité limitée, et fiabilité incertaine) et sur un disque en réseau Western Digital. Les sauvegardes sur WD sont, le plus souvent, incroyablement lentes (par exemple, au moment où j'écris ce message 2 h pour sauver 200 Mo !). J'ai eu pas mal d'échanges à ce sujet, aussi bien avec WD qu'avec Apple, et j'ai la nette impression qu'ils se renvoient la balle. Ou alors, ils sont d'accord pour dire que c'est à cause de ma Box!    
Sur le forum de WD, j'ai lu le commentaire d'un utilisateur de Time Macine sur WD qui a le même souci. A son avis
Apple et WD partagent la responsabilité de ce regrettable dysfonctionnement.
Mon observation est la suivante: la sauvegarde TM sur le disque en réseau semble avancer par à coup, s'arrêtant de longues minutes, repartant ensuite pour quelques dizaines de Mo, et ainsi de suite. Un vrai parcours du combattant!
Un peu comme si mon Imac perdait la connexion avec le disque externe, et devait "ramer" pour la rétablir.
Voilà ... malheureusement je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution.
(NB. Le Pb n'est pas spécifique à ElCapitan, je l'avais déjà avec Yosémite)


----------



## lolipale (13 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Vous ne pouvez pas choisir un disque réseau pour cible TimeMachine sauf si (les conditions sont cumulatives) :

Votre point de partage doit être monté en afp (Apple File Protocol) - Time Machine ne sait pas (encore) gérer les points de partage montés en SMB (Server Message Block)
Votre point de partage doit être géré par un service Time Machine (MacOS X server sait le faire, les NAS Synology et autres aussi, etc.)
Faute de quoi, vous ne pourrez pas utiliser facilement un point de partage distant comme repository Time Machine


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Septembre 2016)

Hotsuki a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je rencontre un petit problème avec Time Machine.
> je suis actuellement en train de préparer un Mac Pro sous el Capitan, je souhaite faire une Time Machine sur un lecteur réseau, or je ne peux pas sélectionner mon lecteur réseau.
> j'ai correctement monté le lecteur réseau, je me trouve sur le même réseau, je peux y déposer des données, mais impossible de le sélectionner en tant que cible Time Machine.
> ...


Salut.

Tu peux t'inspirer de ceci : #5272 en adaptant bien sûr au cas d'un disque réseau qui n'est, me semble-t-il, pas très différent d'un partage réseau entre 2 machines.


----------



## bourdaud (13 Septembre 2016)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous ne pouvez pas choisir un disque réseau pour cible TimeMachine sauf si (les conditions sont cumulatives) :
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai déjà lu dans un forum qu'il fallait utiliser afp, mais je ne sais pas comment procéder.
Ou plutôt: je parviens à monter le disque WD en cliquant sur Réseau , puis en me connectant comme Invité.
Comment savoir s'il s'agit d'une connection AFP, SMB, ou something else?


----------



## lolipale (14 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Cliquez sur le disque réseau et demander les informations (cmd-I).
Voir exemple ci-dessus


----------



## usurp (14 Septembre 2016)

bourdaud a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai déjà lu dans un forum qu'il fallait utiliser afp, mais je ne sais pas comment procéder.



Bonjour,

Pour se connecter avec un protocole particulier : menu aller --> se connecter au serveur 
Dans l'adresse du serveur, indiquer : [le protocole souhaité]://[l'adresse ip de la machine où se trouve ton lecteur réseau], tout cela sans les crochets.
exemples : afp://192.168.0.10, smb://192.168.0.10, cifs://192.168.0.10 etc....

--Usurp--


----------



## bourdaud (14 Septembre 2016)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cliquez sur le disque réseau et demander les informations (cmd-I).
> Voir exemple ci-dessus
> ...


Merci pour le conseil.
Voici une capture d'écran des informations de la sauvegarde TM sur le disque en réseau


----------



## bourdaud (14 Septembre 2016)

bourdaud a dit:


> Merci pour le conseil.
> Voici une capture d'écran des informations de la sauvegarde TM sur le disque en réseau



Avec  cette fois l'image :
	

		
			
		

		
	






Est-que c'est la bonne  configuration?

Si oui, comment expliquer la lenteur excessive des sauvegarde (cf. précédent messafge


----------



## lolipale (23 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Oui, le volume est bien monté en afp (Apple File Protocol).
Que donne la commande Terminal suivante ? :

```
tmutil destinationinfo
```


----------



## heaton47 (9 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Est il possible de faire une sauvegarde Time Maschine d une partie de la machine ?
Dans mon cas Itunes et ses playlist uniquement.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (9 Octobre 2016)

heaton47 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> Est il possible de faire une sauvegarde Time Maschine d une partie de la machine ?
> Dans mon cas Itunes et ses playlist uniquement.



Oui c'est possible mais fastidieux. Le principe de Time Machine est de sauvegarder l'intégralité de ton ordinateur sauf "exclusions". Il te faudrait donc exclure tout tes dossiers sauf ce qui concerne Itunes. Fastidieux donc...


----------



## heaton47 (9 Octobre 2016)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Oui c'est possible mais fastidieux. Le principe de Time Machine est de sauvegarder l'intégralité de ton ordinateur sauf "exclusions". Il te faudrait donc exclure tout tes dossiers sauf ce qui concerne Itunes. Fastidieux donc...


fichtres, 
J ai deja une sauvegarde Time machine de la machine complete. J envisage une restauration car je suspecte ma machine d avoir été hacké et je n ai plus toutes les fonctionnalités disponible.

Par contre, étant pharaonique au possible, la musique contenue sur ma machine, les playlists et les tags ont une valeur extreme a mes yeux. Pour éviter tout problème qui me rendraient malade (comme tout perdre lors du process de restauration) j aimerai faire une deuxième copie, a part, uniquement de la musique Itunes et ses playlists.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (9 Octobre 2016)

Dans ces cas la tu va dans préférences>time machine>exclure ces éléments des sauvegardes et tu coches tout ce que tu veux.

Mais tu te rendras bien vite compte que Time Machine est prévu pour fonctionner à l'inverse de ce que tu souhaites. Ca sera bien plus simple de glisser-déposer les dossiers que tu souhaites sauvegarder sur un disque externe plutôt que d'utiliser Time Machine.


----------



## heaton47 (9 Octobre 2016)

OK. C est bien ce aui me semblais.
Sans solutions a mon problème avant mardi, je procéderai a une restauration avec time machine. je n ai plus qu q trouver un nouveau disque externe et glisser déposer les musiques/playlists d itunes (qui sont deja incluse dans time machine, mais ... c'est une securité supplémentaire)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Octobre 2016)

Pour ce que tu veux faire, il y a iBackup : gratuit, performant en sauvegarde différentielle et restauration d'un dossier ou d'une application.

J'y ajouterais un cloud (iTunes Match et/ou autre) : quand on tient énormément à quelque chose…


----------



## heaton47 (11 Octobre 2016)

Merci pour l'info.
Je viens de faire la restauration cette nuit, et j'ai utilisé une autre méthode expliqué par un membre sur un autre sujet : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201625

J'espere que tout vas se passer correctement. C'est en train de copier/mettre a jour.
Par contre je garde l'info de IBackup qui semble intéressant.
Merci pour l'info.


----------



## golgy (26 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je viens de revenir sur El Capitan après avoir essayé Sierra (avec lequel plusieurs app ne fonctionnaient pas...).
J'ai réussi à récupérer tous les fichiers que je voulais, mais mais je n'ai pas récupéré les notes écrites sous Sierra. Comment puis-je le faire ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Les notes pourraient être dans _Maison/Bibliothèque/Containers/com.apple.Notes/Data/Library/Notes_ (elles y étaient en 10.9)
où Coup d'œil pourrait t'aider à trier ce que tu veux retrouver.


----------



## Vladimok (1 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Depuis que je suis passé sur El Capitan et maintenant Sierra, mon disque Time Machine en USB 3 me fait une erreur d'éjection pendant la sauvegarde, il se deconnecte tout seul, sans raison apparente.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée sur le problème et comment le résoudre ?

Merci


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2016)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis que je suis passé sur El Capitan et maintenant Sierra, mon disque Time Machine en USB 3 me fait une erreur d'éjection pendant la sauvegarde, il se deconnecte tout seul, sans raison apparente.
> 
> ...



Quel est le message d'erreur au moment de l'éjection.
En général, il s'agit d'un problème de connexion soit au niveau du connecteur côté disque, soit au niveau du connecteur côté ordinateur, soit au niveau du câble.
J'ai un disque RAID en USB 3 pour TM, et ne n'ai jamais eu de soucis.


----------



## hdaiforever (13 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

Je possède un HDD externe en USB pour ma TimeMachine, je suis sous El Capitan 10.11.6
J'aimerai passer à Sierra, je l'ai téléchargé sur l'App Store et il ne me reste plus qu'à l'installer.

Afin de sécuriser l'installation en cas de problèmes ultérieurs, j'ai quelques questions:

1- dois je débrancher mon HDD externe où il y a mes sauvegardes de Timemachine avant de faire la mise à jours (pas d'installation propre)

2- si oui, en cas de problème pourrai-je reinstaller El Capitan à l'identique (comme mon iMac à l'instant T) à partir de cette sauvegarde sur mon HDD externe ?
Normalement oui: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201314



Merci à vous.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

Salut @hdaiforever 

Le plus simple et le plus sûr est de faire un clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner en version d'essai utilisable 1 mois.


----------



## hdaiforever (14 Novembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas de HDD externe pour ça.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Novembre 2016)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de HDD externe pour ça.


Il n'y a pas de place sur le HDD TM ?


----------



## hdaiforever (15 Novembre 2016)

Les 1To sont utilisés, j'ai une sauvegarde toutes les heures.


----------



## hdaiforever (17 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

J'attends vos retours avant de passer à Sierra ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Novembre 2016)

Achète un DDE, fais un clone et installe. Pas compliqué.


----------



## hdaiforever (17 Novembre 2016)

Oui, je peux aussi acheter un autre iMac pour installer Sierra ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Novembre 2016)

Hi hi


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Novembre 2016)

hdaiforever a dit:


> 1- dois je débrancher mon HDD externe où il y a mes sauvegardes de Timemachine avant de faire la mise à jours (pas d'installation propre)
> 
> 2- si oui, en cas de problème pourrai-je reinstaller El Capitan à l'identique (comme mon iMac à l'instant T) à partir de cette sauvegarde sur mon HDD externe ?


1- Il suffit de désactiver Time Machine dans ses Préférences Système (bouton OUI / NON) juste avant de lancer la mise à niveau.

2- Tu pourras, si tout va bien (d'où l'intérêt d'un clone en plus de TM, même si l'intérêt est plutôt rare) : il suffit d'avoir lancé une ou deux nouvelles sauvegardes sous le nouveau Système et de redémarrer sur la partition Recovery (utilitaire de Restauration).


----------



## dbronsky (18 Novembre 2016)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Est-il possible d'utiliser Time Machine avec un disque dur connecté à une borne Airport Extreme?
> Et si oui, ce disque peut-il être utilisé pour plusieurs machines? (à condition bien sûr de le partitionner)


Bonjour

Je viens d'acheter avec mon iMac une borne airport express
Malgré que mon réseau wifi SFR fonctionne bien impossible que ma borne capte le réseau , elle clignote toujours en orange...une idée? Merci


----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2016)

dbronsky a dit:


> Malgré que mon réseau wifi SFR fonctionne bien impossible que ma borne capte le réseau , elle clignote toujours en orange...une idée? Merci


Une mise à jour de la borne à installer ?


----------



## ninkasi67 (19 Novembre 2016)

tout depend comment tu as confiture via utilitaire airport express ... je peux t'aider si tu veux


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Novembre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> tout depend comment tu as *confiture* via utilitaire airport express ... je peux t'aider si tu veux


Tu as des tartines?


----------



## Dredriban (1 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai actuellement un DDE de 1To pour TM. Je souhaiterai savoir comment faire si j'achète un nouveau DDE plus grand de 2To pour mettre tout ce qu'il y a dans mon DDE de 1To dans le nouveau DDE ET faire que ce nouveau DDE soit le DDE par défaut pour mes nouvelles sauvegardes TM ? Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Décembre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai actuellement un DDE de 1To pour TM. Je souhaiterai savoir comment faire si j'achète un nouveau DDE plus grand de 2To pour mettre tout ce qu'il y a dans mon DDE de 1To dans le nouveau DDE ET faire que ce nouveau DDE soit le DDE par défaut pour mes nouvelles sauvegardes TM ? Merci.


Bonjour,

Dans les récents OS X, après avoir désactivé TM dans ses Préférences Système,  
il suffit de faire un glisser-déposer du dossier _Backups.backupd_ dans le Finder (de l'ancien DDE vers le nouveau), 
puis de reparamétrer Préférences Système sur la nouvelle destination, 
et de réactiver TM.


----------



## Dredriban (5 Décembre 2016)

Super ! Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Jacques L (11 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous

Il y a sûrement la réponse dans les 270 pages qui précèdent, mais si je pouvais éviter...
Voilà mon soucis j'ai décidé de refaire ma sauvegarde time machine car elle m'a sauvegardé en clair tout mes MdP avant que je ne les efface, de toute façon, rien d'important à garder dessus alors je l'ai effacé.

Seulement voilà, je dois sauvegarder mon SSD de 256 Go sur un DDE de 500 Go et le système me dit qu'il ne peut pas faire la sauvegarde car il a besoin de 506 Go de libres. Je ne sais pas où il trouve les Go en trop, et je voudrais lui expliquer gentiment que si, il a assez de place 

Quelqu'un a une idée?  Merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2016)

Salut *jacques
*
Vérifie dans les préférences de «TimeMachine» si tu as bien exclu, en ce qui concerne la "_source_" de la sauvegarde, tous les volumes montés autres que celui de ton SSD de *256 Go*...


----------



## Jacques L (12 Décembre 2016)

Merci Macomaniac, tu es trop fort 
J'ai effectivement un DDI que je n'utilisais pas mais sur lequel j'ai mis plein de choses dernièrement, c'est tout simple, mais c'est bien ça.
Merci encore.
Et en plus, pour une fois la question étant ce qu'elle est, ta réponse peut tenir en 2 lignes.


----------



## geo44270 (29 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Je suis tout récent sur le forum en tant que participant bien que lecteur régulier de macgé.
Je rencontre quelques soucis pour récupérer des éléments dans une sauvegarde Time Machine. J'ai déjà cherché comme j'ai pu mais je n'ai pas trouvé ou pas vu en tout cas.
J'ai eu un iMac mid-2011 que j'ai sauvegardé en Time Machine et tout fonctionnait bien. Il était sous Maverick. Depuis, je l'ai vendu mais j'ai conservé les 500Go de sauvegarde sur ma Time Capsule.
Je viens d'avoir un MBPR 15 2016 et je voudrais récupérer les dossiers, photos et autres dans la sauvegarde Time Machine de mon iMac.
D'abord, est-ce possible? Je vois bien l'image disque de la sauvegarde mais je ne peux pas la monter.

Merci d'avance pour l'aide apportée, je comprend vite mais il faut m'expliquer longtemps.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Décembre 2016)

geo44270 a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir un MBPR 15 2016 et je voudrais récupérer les dossiers, photos et autres dans la sauvegarde Time Machine de mon iMac.
> D'abord, est-ce possible? Je vois bien l'image disque de la sauvegarde mais je ne peux pas la monter.


Bonsoir, et bienvenue,

Oui, c'est possible. 
Et il faut d'abord monter l'image-disque de la sauvegarde iMac : avec un double clic dans le Finder.


Ensuite, ou tu passes par l'_Assistant de migration_ (qu'on trouve dans tes _Applications > Utilitaires, _et qu'il vaut mieux lancer à partir d'un nouveau compte d'utilisateur), 
et ça te rapatriera d'un coup les dossiers entiers que tu auras sélectionnés (en fait, ceux que tu n'auras pas décochés),

ou tu passes par le menu _Parcourir d'autres disques TM_ de l'application _Time Machine_ (menu qui apparaît avec un clic prolongé dans le Dock, ou un Alt+clic dans la barre des menus, sur l'icône de TM), 
et ça te restaurera un élément à la fois (avec un clic droit pour aboutir au menu _Restaurer l'élément sur…_ une autre destination que le disque d'origine).


----------



## fanfthones (11 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir, je cherche à faire la même manip que geo44270 (à savoir ne pas restaurer intégralement mon mac mais après une clean Install due à un plantage, aller seulement récupérer quelques documents).
je vois bien ma timecapsule, je me longue dessus avec mon mot de passe et je vois l'image disque.
Cependant, impossible de monter l'image, j'ai l'erreur
*Impossible d’ouvrir l’application « DiskImageMounter » -36

Et lorsque je fait un appui long sur Time Machine, je choisi mon disque mais il semble comme vide, pourtant l'image fait plus de 800 Go*


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Janvier 2017)

fanfthones a dit:


> (à savoir ne pas restaurer intégralement mon mac mais après une clean Install due à un plantage, aller seulement récupérer quelques documents).


Bonsoir,

Un plantage dans le Mac peut avoir corrompu la dernière date de sauvegarde TM.
Je tenterais la restauration intégrale d'une date antérieure sur un disque externe (avec l'utilitaire dédié dans la partition Recovery) : 
si ça veut bien fonctionner (et aussi si ça ne veut pas), ça me donnerait l'équivalent d'un clone où je pourrais piocher à l'envi.

Sinon, et c'est bien plus probable, le plantage peut être assez sévère pour qu'un nouveau Système installé sur ce Mac soit bancal,
et là, il faudrait d'abord réparer le Mac (changer le disque interne, …).
Pour le confirmer, tu peux lancer un Apple Hardware Test (touche D au démarrage) sur ton Mac, ou tu peux tenter d'accéder à ton image-disque à partir d'un autre Mac ou d'un clone.


----------



## fanfthones (11 Janvier 2017)

En fait j'ai l'impression que c'est un problème d'accès, par exemple si je fais clique doit sur le fichier, ouvrir avec et que je clique sur App Store pour choisir un autre logiciel que Diskimagemounter, tout de suite j'ai l'erreur "impossible d'accéder à App Store -36" par contre j'ai fait afficher le contenu du paquet, et un fichier de ce paquet qui me met l'erreur quand je fais clic droit ouvrir avec textedit pour voir ce qu'il a dedans, si je copie ce fichier sur mon disque dur en local, il s'ouvre très bien....


----------



## fanfthones (11 Janvier 2017)

Je suis arrivé à ouvrir mon image disque avec l'utilitaire de disque, je suis dans ma sauvegarde, je vois tous les dossiers avec les dates et heures de sauvegardes....j'attend pour essayer de rentrer dans un, c'est long les fichiers sont gros.
Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit utilisable tel quel, cependant le fait que je puisse naviguer dedans montre que ça ne doit pas être si corrompu que ça ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Janvier 2017)

l'erreur -36 est un bug de Sierra 10.12.2.
Quand on essaie d'ouvrir un fichier de la TimeCapsule avec une application présente sur le Mac (ouvrir un fichier image présent sur la TimeCapsule avec Aperçu par exemple), on tombe sur cette erreur -36.

Tu dois être confronté à ce même bug pour ouvrir le fichier image-disque présent sur la TimeCapsule avec DiskImageMounter depuis le Mac.

IL faut soit attendre qu'Apple veuille bien corriger ce bug... soit monter la TimeCapsule par le protocole smb plutôt qu'afp.
Pour ça, trouver l'adresse IP de la TimeCapsule (probablement 10.0.1.1), puis dans le Finder  taper cmd-K et entrer l'adresse
smb://10.0.1.1


----------



## fanfthones (12 Janvier 2017)

C'est bon j'arrive a récupérer mes fichiers en naviguant dans les répertoires aux dates voulues.
C'est juste un peu longuet mais ça fonctionne.


----------



## Trembruce (20 Février 2017)

Bonsoir à tous. 
Je vous explique mon souci lié à Time Machine.
Après l'achat d'un nouveau Macbook Pro de 256G, ma sauvegarde Time Machine de 512G (taille de mon ancien DD) ne pouvait bien sûr pas être restaurée sur le nouveau. J'en ai donc crée une autre, et bien sûr, je n'arrive plus à accéder à l'ancienne... elle n'apparait pas. 
La seule chose que j'ai trouvée c'est de passer par l'assistant de migration mais il ne propose que de restaurer la totalité d'un utilisateur alors que je souhaite pouvoir accéder au détail de ma première sauvegarder dans le Finder (Time Machine). 
Si vous avez une solution, merci beaucoup ! 

Bruce


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

Salut

Tu veux récupérer quoi? 
Si hors Time Machine tu ouvres le disque TM dans le Finder, tu ne vois pas l'arborescence?


----------



## Trembruce (20 Février 2017)

Hi, 
Des fichiers textes et vidéos que j'ai sur cette ancienne sauvegarde. J'ai réussi en passant hors TM en effet, mais pour chercher des documents précis je vais devoir aller dans toutes les sauvegardes une par une ? Est-il possible de revenir à une seule sauvegarde à présent ou pas ?
Merci ^^


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Février 2017)

Bonsoir,


Trembruce a dit:


> J'en ai donc crée une autre, et bien sûr, je n'arrive plus à accéder à l'ancienne...


As-tu créé la nouvelle sur la même partition que l'ancienne, ou pas ?

= sur la même, ça a effacé beaucoup de tes anciennes données ; 
sur une autre, il y a le menu _Parcourir d'autres disques Time Machine_, ou l'utilitaire tiers _Back-In-Time_.


----------



## Trembruce (20 Février 2017)

Bonsoir, 
Sur mon disque externe il me semble que c'est la même partition donc en effet il a dû prendre de la place mais c'est un 2T donc ça va. 
J'ai suivi le conseil de jeanjd63 (thanks) et j'ai en effet pu accéder à mes fichiers, c'est un peu laborieux car je ne suis pas parvenu à faire une recherche dans le finder donc dossier de sauvegarde par dossier de sauvegarde mais c'est bon. 
Mon objectif à présent est d'optimiser le tout pour parvenir à intégrer l'ancienne sauvegarde dans TM.


----------



## kaos (20 Février 2017)

Cool que tu ai pu récupérer les fichiers importants  par contre 2 TB pour un disque Time machine , c'est vraiment abusé, 1TB serait démesuré mais 2TB ...

J'ai le même SSD que toi a peu de choses prêt et sur un HD de 250GB ( le double serait nikel pour être à l'aise) j'ai plus de 25 sauvegardes ( j'en fais 2 pars mois) et il me reste encore de la place, sachant que TM écrase au fur et a mesure les plus anciennes. Voir TM comme une roue sans fin proposant la restauration totale ou partielle de ton ordi à l'instant T.
_Des lors, la taille du HD ne compte absolument pas, sauf rares cas professionnels ayant besoin de revenir 14 ans en arrière _

Je serais toi, je passerais sur un HD correct pour TM et je garderais le 2TB pour des films ou des trucs très lourds.

Quand tu fais pomme i ça donne quoi ?


Si tu galères a récupérer des fichiers, tu peux toujours lancer l’assistant de migration et importer la session sauvegardée de ton choix (présente sur TM) et ses Fichiers a condition que la session actuelle ne porte pas le même nom. (ou voir les propositions sans rien importer et demander conseils)
_J'explique pas super bien je trouve, pas la bonne tournure, je modif quand plus inspiré  _


----------



## Trembruce (20 Février 2017)

Hi,
Sur mon disque TM ça me donne 54G de libres. C'est justement sur cette sauvegarde que j'ai gardé mes films séries etc...


----------



## kaos (20 Février 2017)

C'est assez peu d'espace libre au final en comparaison de la taille du HD.

Tu devrais considérer ton ordinateur comme devant être le plus léger possible, a part tes derniers films a voir et tes albums fétiches, , tous les médias doivent être sur Support externe et rester a la maison, tu met et supprime suivant tes besoins et envies.
Cela te permettra de sauvegarder ce qui est vraiment important, des mails, des mots de pass, des photos perso etc, et ça fera des sauvegardes compact et rapides.

_Les fichiers les plus précieux sont souvent les plus petits et plus difficile a révéler dans l'OS _

Une fois ton petit soucis résolu je t'invite a repenser ton organisation, y'a moyen de faire plus simple, plus fiable et plus pratique sans forcément passer a la caisse. Dresse nous un listing de tes supports, tes usages et besoins, je pense qu'on peut faire un bon truc. (je peux aussi me planter parce que je connais pas tout de ton utilisation).


----------



## kaos (20 Février 2017)

Si ça coince au niveau des partitions (comme proposé par François)

Tu as d'autres HD externes pouvant faire office de tampons ?

Si tu as un HD externe de 1TB libre et que tu clones ton système actuel de 256GB , tu peux booter dessus et restaurer ta TM de 512GB après, ça va te prendre la soirée mais c'est pas la mort et c'est 2 clics !


----------



## Trembruce (20 Février 2017)

Merci pour tout ça ! 
En effet je pense que je vais faire ça. En revanche si je restaure ma première sauvegarde, l'idée est de restaurer les fichiers importants c'est ça ? C'est ce que j'avais déjà fait sur celle-ci : j'ai en effet mes fichiers vidéos et le gros sur la sauvegarde. 
Pas sûr d'avoir bien compris comment gérer les deux sauvegardes lors de ta manipulation néanmoins. 
Je ne suis pas contre un conseil sur la gestion globale, je suis toujours content d'apprendre à mieux faire ^^
Thanks.


----------



## kaos (20 Février 2017)

François t'as proposé une solution, ça donne quoi ? tu vois plusieurs disques time machine = sauvegardes d'ordinateurs différents dans le menu TM ou l'assistant de migration ?

Time machine n'as aucun soucis a faire plusieurs sauvegardes différentes sur le même disque, possible que ça pause des problèmes de droits d’accès.

As tu d'autres HD externes avec de la place ?

Pour avancer plus vite, je t'invite a poster des screenshots sinon on va pas s'en sortir


----------



## Trembruce (20 Février 2017)

J'ai téléchargé back in time mais l'utilitaire est payant alors comme j'ai malgré tout réussi à récupérer les fichiers que je voulais je ne vais pas le prendre. 
J'ai un autre disque mais juste de 180G.
Donc pour le moment problem solved, thanks ! 
Pour les screenshots, je verrai plus tard quand il s'agira de savoir comment je peux réorganiser.


----------



## kaos (20 Février 2017)

Ok !
Faudra voir ça, je te laisse faire le trie 

a+


----------



## potter (24 Février 2017)

Bonjour à vous,

J'ai un imac de 2013, je vais remplacer le disque dur par un plus gros. J'ai sauvegardé via time machine et un disque dur externe.
La procédure est bien la suivante ?

Je dois formater en mac os étendu journalisé ? (bien étendu ?)
Ensuite dois-je réinstaller un OS dessus ? Celui identique à la sauvegarde time machine ou peu importe ?

C'est ce dernier point qui me chiffonne car je n'ai pas de dvd avec l'imac de fourni d'origine.
Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Février 2017)

Bonsoir,

Tu branches ton disque externe sur le Mac, tu allumes le Mac avec la touche Alt enfoncée, et tu choisis le disque externe de sauvegarde :
tu démarreras ainsi sur la sauvegarde de ta partition Recovery,
où tu trouveras Utilitaire de Disque (pour formater le nouveau disque interne en _Mac OS étendu journalisé_ et _Option_ > schéma _GUID_ alias _GPT_)
puis l'utilitaire de Restauration des sauvegardes (tu y choisiras le nouveau disque interne et ta dernière date de sauvegarde).

C'est plus simple que d'installer un Système neuf puis de migrer les données à la première connexion, 
sauf si tu as une clé usb d'installation de ton Système (avec son Utilitaire de Disque), 
même si c'est parfois moins efficace (= en cas de système un peu bancal).


----------



## potter (24 Février 2017)

François Mac G, merci pour ton message, mais j'ai une crainte, si j'allume le mac avec touche Alt enfoncée, on est d'accord il utilise la sauvegarde time machine que j'ai déjà réalisée ?

C'est cette même sauvegarde qui contiendra l'utilitaire disque ?
Ca a l'air assez facile.

Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2017)

Salut *potter
*
Je relaie *François* qui n'est plus en ligne pour te répondre.

Démarrer avec la touche "_alt_" te fait accéder à un écran gestionnaire de démarrage > où tu vois s'afficher tous les volumes démarrables : celui de ton OS > et aussi celui de ta sauvegarde TM (si le DDE est attaché au Mac) --> tu sélectionnes ici ta TM et tu valides.

Tu démarres en fait sur un système de type *Recovery* recelé dans le volume TM à côté de tes sauvegardes > ce qui te fait accéder à une interface copie-conforme de celle d'une session de récupération *Recovery*.

Tu as une fenêtre de 4 Utilitaires OS X (macOS) --> avec un «Utilitaire de Disque» et une option : «Récupérer un sauvegarde Time Machine». Ce sont les 2 utilitaires dont t'a parlé *François*.


----------



## potter (24 Février 2017)

Super, merci beaucoup. J'avais cru comprendre qu'on entrait dans cette interface. Parfait alors, ce sera beaucoup plus rapide, étant donné que c'est l'ordinateur de ma mère je ne peux pas y rester une journée entière d'affilée. lol.

Merci, parfait alors !


----------



## potter (24 Février 2017)

Petite question annexe, j'espère ne pas être hors sujet. Sur l'imac je pensais prendre ce support pour transformer 2,5" en 3,5".
Il est aéré et devrait éviter la chauffe ?

Vous m'en conseillez un moins cher ?

https://www.macway.com/fr/product/29022/owc-newertech-adaptadrive-adaptateur-ssd-25-vers-35.html


Sinon j'ai trouvé celui là pas cher d'occasion. Qu'en pensez vous ? merci

90e31e87143645f8122d9eb0b2e8b81f4ca4d761.jpg


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2017)

t'auras la Meme chose sur Ebay pour 4 balles et livré a la maison 

Y'en à des tonnes différents 
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/2-5-to-3-5-H...568737?hash=item1c6ae666a1:g:OvYAAOSw5dNWsujg


----------



## potter (24 Février 2017)

Merci pour ce lien.

Mais j'ai peur pour les vibrations, l'impression que ce n'est pas suffisament amorti pour préserver le DD, metal contre métal ?

Qu'en penses tu ? Merci.


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2017)

Ben dans un PC, c'est du métal ? tu sais parfois le prix, c'est psychologique 
Un HD externe reste parfaitement a l'abri quand il est éteins, il n'aime pas les chocs quand il marche.

Moi je préfère justement le métal, le vissage n'en sera que plus solide et ça conduis mieux la chaleur que le plastique, empêchant au boitier de trop chauffer.

_Non mais 20 euros dans un Rails adaptateur, c'est juste n'importe quoi ... du grand Macway quoi, les mêmes qui durant des années affichaient (disque dur spécial MAC) 30% + cher ..._


----------



## potter (24 Février 2017)

Oui ça je m'en souviens lol spécial mac.

Sur mon macbook de 2009 le DD est dans deux supports caoutchoutés. Après c'est un portable aussi.
Bon, alors je commande donc.

Merci


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2017)

Autant pour moi, je pensais que c'était pour un boitier externe.

Le plastique est effectivement moins lourd, quand aux vibrations ... depuis 30 ans qu'on fait des portables 

Mais tu trouveras du plastique aussi sur Ebay, maintenant tu sais et tu peux comparer.


----------



## potter (25 Février 2017)

Merci. Celui ci irait ?
Mais je ne vois de fixations pour le disque dur sur le support bleu ? J'ai l'impression que quand c,'est un ssd il est glissé sans etre fixé ?

Moi je réutiliser un DD 2,5 donc il faut qu'il soit maintenu. Si celui ci va alors je prendrais. Merci !

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/2-5-Vers-3-5...273656?hash=item488dc6fcf8:g:-xMAAOSwrnNXPveJ


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2017)

potter a dit:


> Moi je réutiliser un DD 2,5 donc il faut qu'il soit maintenu.



[COUILLON]
Un _iMac_ > ça be bouge pas, non ? - alors un bout de scotch fera l'affaire pour coller le SSD...-





[/COUILLON]​


----------



## potter (25 Février 2017)

LOOOOOL. N'empêche du double face ca amortit ahahaah. Attention pas SDD, HDD moi  Craint probablement plus les chocs, mais non ça ne bouge pas un imac, mais les vibrations du HDD.

Tu valides celui ci pour un HDD ? Je commande ? Hihihi.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## potter (25 Février 2017)

Voilà j'ai commandé. C'est du plastique, ça semble être de l'imprimé 3D ca. Je retaillerait au pire, j'en ai commandé deux pour 3 euros on verra bien. 

Merci !

WAIT AND SEE maintenant et on verra.


----------



## kaos (25 Février 2017)

Celui que tu as pris est pour boitier PC à la base car il y a une poignée mais c'est souple et tu pourras le couper et l’adapter. Bien vu !

J'ai en projet de faire la même chose sur mon iMac, mais avec un SSD, d’ailleurs puisque la chaleur semble etre important pour toi, pourquoi ne pas prendre un SSD ?


----------



## potter (26 Février 2017)

En effet j'ai vu la petite poignée mais elle se coupera bien je pense.

Dans le cas présent c'est pour ma mère, et c'est une réutilisation de disque 2,5". Pas un nouvel achat.


----------



## kaos (26 Février 2017)

OK, mais c'est domage, tant qu'a ouvrir l' iMac, la maman serait contente de le voir démarrer en 30 secondes 
Surtout que pour le prix de l'achat d'un SSD, elle recupere le HD que tu veux mettre en disque de sauvegarde ..
120GB 42 euros / 240 GB 70 https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01GPEA1QC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

Peut être as t elle besoin de beaucoup d'espace de stockage ?


----------



## NT22 (1 Mars 2017)

Salut tout le monde quelqu'un pourrai me dire ce qu'il se passe parce que hier soir Mon ordi été en charge et ce matin je n'est plus accès à Mon ordi cela me fait Ca est du à un piratage ou ?


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2017)

NT22 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde quelqu'un pourrai me dire ce qu'il se passe parce que hier soir Mon ordi été en charge et ce matin je n'est plus accès à Mon ordi cela me fait Ca est du à un piratage ou ?


Si tu relis bien le message de ton screenshot, il te suffit de faire un clic sur Désactiver, car c'est le nouveau mode protection d'Apple. Un peu de lecture officielle... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204915 ...et ton problème n'a rien à voir avec Time Machine. Merci de créer tes messages dans la bonne section.


----------



## NT22 (1 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu relis bien le message de ton screenshot, il te suffit de faire un clic sur Désactiver, car c'est le nouveau mode protection d'Apple. Un peu de lecture officielle... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204915 ...et ton problème n'a rien à voir avec Time Machine. Merci de créer tes messages dans la bonne section.



Très bien merci oui c'est bon il est revenu à la normal je comprenais pas le sytème du coup j'ai plubliée n'importe où.


----------



## PDD (18 Mars 2017)

J'ai une question concernant mes sauvegardes TM, j'utilise un DDE  Medion autoalimenté en USB3 et un DDE Medion avec alimentation séparée en USB2. Mon 15" est en USB3. Ma question est pourquoi la sauvegarde en USB3 est elle nettement plus lente que celle en USB2. Merci de vos avis et bon WE.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Mars 2017)

PDD a dit:


> Ma question est pourquoi la sauvegarde en USB3 est elle nettement plus lente que celle en USB2.


Si tu sauvegardes aussi souvent sur l'USB3 que sur l'USB2, je penserais ou à l'auto-alimentation ou au driver de l'USB3.

De mon côté, j'ai des mises à jour de clone de 35' pour un Mac Sierra et de 6' pour des Mac El Capitan et Yosemite (sur le même DDE auto-alimenté USB3), alors que la fréquence Sierra est à peu près équivalente à celle d'El Capitan. 
Je constate et je subis…


----------



## PDD (18 Mars 2017)

Curieux et j'utilise bien le câble "bleu" en USB3.


----------



## yoyor94 (19 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous ,

je profite de ce thread pour un petit problème :
*   ** sur mon Mac Mini, les sauvegardes Time-Machine ne se font pas seules*
- je constate que mes dernières sauvegardes ne datent que de la dernière fois où je les ai lancé à la main (via l'icône dans la barre supérieure) : jamais plus recent
- l'icone me propose d'ailleurs souvent_ "lancer la sauvegarde avec analyse de coherence" _(je ne sais pas ce que ca signifie)
- j'ai tenté de désactiver / réactiver l'icône "sauvegarder automatiquement" dans les réglages TimeMachine
- a noter que j'utilise 2 disques via USB : les 2 ont le meme problème
- j'ai tenté de supprimer une sauvegarde d'un des disque et recommencer à zero : ca ne change rien
- je ne sais pas si ca joue mais mon Mac-Mini fait tourner OSx Server avec un server Time Machine (mes Macbook sauvegardent d'ailleurs très bien dessus, eux)

Merci

Yo


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Mars 2017)

yoyor94 a dit:


> *   ** sur mon Mac Mini, les sauvegardes Time-Machine ne se font pas seules*
> 
> - je ne sais pas si ca joue mais mon Mac-Mini fait tourner OSx Server avec un server Time Machine (mes Macbook sauvegardent d'ailleurs très bien dessus, eux)


Il est probable que ça joue ! 
(sinon, je t'aurais proposé un reset de TM = la destruction du fichier .plist de TM)


----------



## potter (1 Avril 2017)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Tu branches ton disque externe sur le Mac, tu allumes le Mac avec la touche Alt enfoncée, et tu choisis le disque externe de sauvegarde :
> tu démarreras ainsi sur la sauvegarde de ta partition Recovery,
> ...



Bonjour François,

Je suis dessus enfin, l'Imac est démonté. Sauf que c'est un Mi2011 et que j'ai une sonde de température. Que me suggères tu, une solution software ou une solution hardware pendant que c'est démonté ?

Merci !


----------



## yoyor94 (2 Avril 2017)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il est probable que ça joue !
> (sinon, je t'aurais proposé un reset de TM = la destruction du fichier .plist de TM)



Merci pour le conseil : a priori ça a bien fonctionné.
après avoir effacé le .plist de Time machine : au redémarrage, il m'a proposé d'utiliser mes disques USB.
Apres 1 semaine de "1ere sauvegarde" et "chiffrement des disques" : tout semble OK. voila plusieurs heures que les sauvegardes se font seules et régulierement.

Nota : entre temps j'ai aussi updaté vers 10.2.4 ... je ne pense que pas que ça vienne de ça (car les précédentes mise à jour n'avaient rien resolu) mais on ne sait jamais également...

merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Avril 2017)

potter a dit:


> Je suis dessus enfin, l'Imac est démonté. Sauf que c'est un Mi2011 et que j'ai une sonde de température. Que me suggères tu, une solution software ou une solution hardware pendant que c'est démonté ?


Je ne comprends pas ta question…


----------



## potter (11 Avril 2017)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ta question…


Au temps pour moi je me suis mal exprimé.
J'ai viré la sonde de température, l'Imac va donc ventiler à fond inutilement ?

Dois-je injecter un soft ?
Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Avril 2017)

potter a dit:


> J'ai viré la sonde de température, l'Imac va donc ventiler à fond inutilement ?
> 
> Dois-je injecter un soft ?


Je n'en sais rien : ce n'est plus un problème Time Machine.


----------



## yoyor94 (17 Avril 2017)

yoyor94 a dit:


> Apres 1 semaine de "1ere sauvegarde" et "chiffrement des disques" : tout semble OK. voila plusieurs heures que les sauvegardes se font seules et régulierement.



Je me réponds ... j'ai a nouveau eu la situation où les sauvegardes ne se faisaient plus automatiquement .... cela apres plusieurs jours ON.

Apres un redémarrage, les sauvegardes se refaisaient à nouveau : c'est dommage concernant un ordi que je souhaite laisser allumer 24/24 et ne pas toucher (il ne me sert QUE pour faire des sauvegarde de mes dossiers iCloud et un peu de MacOS Server).

Si vous avez un truc : j'aimerai éviter de devoir le rebooter (à chaque fois, je dois insérer mon mot de passe : donc l'ordi à besoin de moi pour rebooter)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Avril 2017)

yoyor94 a dit:


> (il ne me sert QUE pour faire des sauvegarde de mes dossiers iCloud et un peu de MacOS Server).


Je regarderais du côté des paramétrages de MacOS Server.


----------



## yoyor94 (1 Mai 2017)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je regarderais du côté des paramétrages de MacOS Server.


bonjour

je viens de découvrir un point intéressant : en fermant iTunes (Cmd+Q), TimeMachine s'est remis à faire les sauvegardes de lui même, sans que je n'ai à redémarrer.
c'est gênant car j'utilise mon mac comme server pour la bibliothèque iTunes : voyez vous un point à regarder pour régler ?


----------



## PDD (28 Juillet 2017)

J'ai voulu hier faire la première sauvegarde TM sur un nouveau 13" 128G (Sierra) avec un nouveau DDE usb3. Curieusement l'utilitaire de disque de Sierra à refusé de partitionner le DDE (1T) (option  en grisé) et j'ai du le partitionner sans problème avec mon 15" sous ML puis le connecter au 13" pour effectuer la sauvegarde TM dans la parttion dédiée à TM. Ma question : est Sierra ne permet plus de partitionner un DDE? Merci de vos explications.


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2017)

Pour partitionner un disque sur Sierra, il faut passer par Effacer. 
Entre Effacer et Partitionner, la logique d'Utilitaire disque a été inversée sur Sierra par rapport aux versions précédentes de l'OS.


----------



## David770 (28 Juillet 2017)

Salut a tous
Je dois recevoir un nouvel Imac 2017 avec un ssd de 512Go et j'ai 3 petites questions.

1) Peut on faire une sauvegarde sur 2 disques durs externes, un connecte en permanence au Imac et un autre en wifi ?
2) D'apres ce que j'ai pu comprendre, le systeme sait gerer cela et alterne les sauvegardes, faut il faire un reglage pour cela ?
3) Impossible de sauvegarder sur 2 DD externes en meme temps n'est ce pas ?

Merci a vous


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2017)

Je n'ai jamais vu TimeMachine gérer simultanément 2 disques differents pour ses sauvegardes...


----------



## PDD (28 Juillet 2017)

OK merci Remy


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juillet 2017)

Il me semble que c'est l'inverse que peut faire Time machine : sauvegarder le contenu de deux disques différents sur un seul et même disque TM.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juillet 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est l'inverse que peut faire Time machine : sauvegarder le contenu de deux disques différents sur un seul et même disque TM.


TM l'a toujours fait, mais elle peut faire aussi l'inverse depuis 10.8.


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2017)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> TM l'a toujours fait, mais elle peut faire aussi l'inverse depuis 10.8.



Wahou! Cette fonction n'est pas recente (Mountain Lion!!!) mais elle m'était totalement passée inaperçue!

Donc David tu as bien lu (toi...) et tu pourras donner à TimeMachine 2 disques de sauvegardes et il se chargera de sauvegarder sur l'un ou sur l'autre selon celui qui sera accessible.


----------



## kaos (28 Juillet 2017)

Je confirme, les différentes HD Time machine apparaissent sur une boite de dialogue et on choisi sur lequel on veut sauvegarder.
Cette boite de dialogue permet aussi de gérer cette liste et effacer d'anciens HD répertoriés dans celle ci.
Apres faut pouvoir s'y retrouver mais c'est faisable, j'ai un TM sur serveur a la maison et un TM nomade pour les vacances.


----------



## David770 (30 Juillet 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Wahou! Cette fonction n'est pas recente (Mountain Lion!!!) mais elle m'était totalement passée inaperçue!
> 
> Donc David tu as bien lu (toi...) et tu pourras donner à TimeMachine 2 disques de sauvegardes et il se chargera de sauvegarder sur l'un ou sur l'autre selon celui qui sera accessible.



Quoi on aurait appris quelque chose a Remy ?? 
Cela veut dire quoi "selon celui qui sera accessible", si 2 DD externes sont branches ? D'apres ce que j'avais compris, TM va alterner automatiquement, premiere sauvegarde sur DD Num1, suivante sur DD Num2, suivante sur DD Num1 etc


----------



## JediMac (23 Août 2017)

Bonjour
Au boulot nous avons installé un petit NAS sur lequel chaque ordinateur est sauvegardé. Pour les Mac, c'est via TM, il y a donc création d'image sparsebundle.
Régulièrement (trop), TM fait remonté un problème d'accès à l'image, et c'est ce qui s'est passé ce matin d'où ce post.
Dans ce cas, je peux monter l'image avec smb mais pas afp. Cependant, rien n'y fait, TM finit inévitablement par annoncer qu'après inspection, il vaut mieux faire une nouvelle sauvegarde, ce qui est embêtant puisque l'historique est perdu.
Est-ce que souci pourrait être dû au passage par la création d'une image disque ? Si le laissais le NAS aux PC et que je mettais une TimeCapsule pour les Mac, je ne l'aurais plus ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2017)

Sur une TimeCapsule, TM cree egalement des images sparsebundle qui regulierement se corrompent. 

Sur le Journal du Lapin on trouve un pas à pas pour "réparer" le catalogue de l'image-disque via Utilitaire disque ou DiskWarrior. 

En général ça fonctionne, mais j'ai tout de même eu un cas où je n'ai pas réussi à récupérer la sauvegarde ainsi et j'ai dû l'écraser par un clone du disque de la TimeCapsule que je realise chaque début de mois (je perds ainsi au maximum les fichiers créés ou podifiés du dernier mois)


----------



## JediMac (23 Août 2017)

J'ai voulu tenter un truc avec Utilitaire de disque, mais impossible de voir le NAS ou l'image disque. Les volumes réseaux, mais montés, ne sont pas visibles avec Utilitaire de disque ?
Merci pour le lapin, j'essaierai au prochain couac parce que là, la nouvelle sauvegarde est en route.


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2017)

Il faut monter l'image disque sur le bureau pour la voir dans Utilitaire Disque. 
Mais avant il faut faire un clic droit dessus, demander à afficher le contenu du package pour trouver quelques fichiers à éditer, ces fichiers étant là pour mémoriser que l'image est corrompue et que TM ne doit plus l'utiliser.


----------



## JediMac (23 Août 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faut monter l'image disque sur le bureau pour la voir dans Utilitaire Disque.


Étrange, parce que c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais je ne l'ai pas pour autant vue dans Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Août 2017)

JediMac a dit:


> Étrange, parce que c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais je ne l'ai pas pour autant vue dans Utilitaire de disque.


Là, tu peux faire un glisser-déposer de l'image-disque du Bureau à la barre latérale d'Utilitaire de Disque.


----------



## JediMac (25 Août 2017)

C'est bon à savoir, je n'y aurai jamais songé.
Merci


----------



## Sucrier (28 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

j'ai eu mon nouvel iMac hier. J'ai transféré par ethernet toutes les données du macbook blanc vers l'iMac, tout s'est bien passé.

Mais quand je regarde timemachine sur l'iMac, il m'indique comme dernière sauvegarde celle du macbook. Je n'ai pas encore osé lancer les sauvegardes de l'iMac. Que va-t-il se passer ? Est-ce qu'il va confondre les deux sauvegardes ? Et si oui comment faire pour que les sauvegardes de l'iMac soient indépendantes du macbook blanc qui fonctionne toujours ?

Bonne journée.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2017)

Sucrier a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore osé lancer les sauvegardes de l'iMac. Que va-t-il se passer ? Est-ce qu'il va confondre les deux sauvegardes ? Et si oui comment faire pour que les sauvegardes de l'iMac soient indépendantes du macbook blanc qui fonctionne toujours ?


Bonsoir,

Il te faut juste prévoir une nouvelle partition dans le disque externe qui te sert aux sauvegardes TM (ou un nouveau disque externe si l'ancien est trop rempli) : tu désigneras la nouvelle partition (ou le nouveau disque) lors de la première sauvegarde de l'iMac.

En airport (Capsule ou NAS), une nouvelle image-disque se crée automatiquement, 
avec le même souci d'espace disponible qu'en filaire.


----------



## Sucrier (28 Août 2017)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Il te faut juste prévoir une nouvelle partition dans le disque externe qui te sert aux sauvegardes TM (ou un nouveau disque externe si l'ancien est trop rempli) : tu désigneras la nouvelle partition (ou le nouveau disque) lors de la première sauvegarde de l'iMac.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse. Il y a suffisamment de place sur la timecapsule mais justement est-ce que timemachine va me demander de nommer une nouvelle partition ou est-ce que je dois la créer afin d'éviter de confondre avec l'autre et si je dois la créer comment faire ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2017)

Il te suffira de suivre les menus : dans une Capsule, TM crée obligatoirement une nouvelle image-disque.


----------



## Sucrier (28 Août 2017)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il te suffira de suivre les menus : dans une Capsule, TM crée obligatoirement une nouvelle image-disque.



Salut, je vais formuler la question autrement, quand j'ai transféré les données entre le macbook et l'iMac, j'ai du transférer l'image disque vu qu'il m'indique la même date pour les deux sauvegardes sur les deux appareils. Comment timemachine va-t-il faire pour déterminer qu'il s'agit d'un nouveau mac et qu'il doit faire une nouvelle sauvegarde complète et ne pas continuer sur l'ancienne ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2017)

Explique-moi comment tu as "transféré les données entre le macbook et l'iMac" ?

TM reconnaît les Mac à leur UUID (= une immatriculation qui change avec le disque physique ou le reformatage logique).


----------



## Sucrier (29 Août 2017)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Explique-moi comment tu as "transféré les données entre le macbook et l'iMac" ?
> 
> TM reconnaît les Mac à leur UUID (= une immatriculation qui change avec le disque physique ou le reformatage logique).


Merci pour ton aide. J'ai relié le macbook par ethernet à l'iMac, ensuite il m'a demandé si je voulais transférer les données, j'ai dit oui et je suis passé par l'assistant migration en laissant toutes les cases sélectionnées.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2017)

Bon, tu n'as plus qu'à te jeter à l'eau, en désignant ta Capsule comme lieu de sauvegarde de ton iMac.


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2017)

Peut-être commencer par faire une sauvegarde TimeMachine avec le MacBook, pour s'assurer qu'il reconnaît bien toujours sa sauvegarde sur la TimeCapsule.


----------



## daffyb (29 Août 2017)

Si les 2 Mac n'ont pas le même nom alors pas de soucis. Tu auras bien 2 sauvegardes distinctes.
Comme tu as fait une migration il te faut changer le nom sur ton nouveau Mac.


----------



## Sucrier (29 Août 2017)

J'avais déjà changé le nom afin de m'y retrouver sur icloud. J'ai tenté, en lançant la sauvegarde sur l'iMac j'ai eu un avertissement me disant que le disque avait changé, j'ai confirmé ma volonté de sauvegarder et il a fait une nouvelle sauvegarde sur la timecapsule complète de l'iMac, là je viens de tester avec le macbook en sauvegarde manuelle et il a bien retrouvé les anciennes sauvegardes. Je peux donc lancer les sauvegardes automatiques sur les deux, je suppose qu'il n'y aura pas de conflit ?

Pour terminer, avec l'utilitaire airport, j'ai été voir dans la timecapsule et je vois le disque dur et l'espace libre qui reste, par contre, n'y-a-t-il pas un moyen de voir à terme la taille occupée par chacun des deux macs, pour le dire plus simplement, ne peut-on pas voir les sauvegardes des deux ordinateurs de manière distinctes sans entrer dans timemachine. Si un jour le vieux macbook lâche, je fais comment pour supprimer l'espace qu'il occupe sur la time capsule ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2017)

Passe par le Finder pour explorer ta Capsule : 
tu y trouveras deux images-disques ._sparsebundle_ dont tu pourras lire les Informations (Cmd+i).

Pour supprimer une ancienne sauvegarde, on démonte l'image-disque (_Ejecter_ ou Utilitaire de Disque) et on la met à la Corbeille.


----------



## Sucrier (29 Août 2017)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Passe par le Finder pour explorer ta Capsule :
> tu y trouveras deux images-disques ._sparsebundle_ dont tu pourras lire les Informations (Cmd+i).
> 
> Pour supprimer une ancienne sauvegarde, on démonte l'image-disque (_Ejecter_ ou Utilitaire de Disque) et on la met à la Corbeille.



Par le finder, j'ai trouvé les deux images disque et j'ai pu lire les informations. Par contre, je ne vois pas comment démonter l'image disque ? La seule éjection possible c'est d'éjecter le disque dur entier. Est-ce que ça suffit si on met juste l'image disque à la corbeille ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2017)

Tu essaieras de mettre l'image-disque à la Corbeille : 
si elle est montée, elle refusera d'y aller, et tu devras passer par Utilitaire de Disque (en glissant-déposant l'image-disque dans sa barre latérale puis en passant par le bouton _Démonter_).

Si elle est démontée, tu videras la Corbeille, en étant patient (c'est long à vider…).


C'est l'application Time Machine qui monte l'image-disque, pour pouvoir l'utiliser en sauvegarde, navigation ou restauration.


----------



## Sucrier (29 Août 2017)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu essaieras de mettre l'image-disque à la Corbeille :
> si elle est montée, elle refusera d'y aller, et tu devras passer par Utilitaire de Disque (en glissant-déposant l'image-disque dans sa barre latérale puis en passant par le bouton _Démonter_).
> 
> Si elle est démontée, tu videras la Corbeille, en étant patient (c'est long à vider…).
> ...



J'ai fait un test et ça ne s'est pas du tout passé comme ça. Il n'a jamais voulu me mettre l'image disque d'un ordi dans utilitaire de disque. La seule chose que j'ai dans utilitaire de disque c'est mon disque de sauvegarde avec ses 480 Go occupés sur le To sans pouvoir distinguer les 2 ordis. J'ai donc tenté de d'envoyer la sauvegarde d'un des ordis à la corbeille à partir du finder, il m'a mis suppression irréversible et après 10 minutes il a terminé et il a libéré l'espace disque supplémentaire sur la timecapsule. Ai je fait une bêtise ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2017)

Sucrier a dit:


> Ai je fait une bêtise ?


En tout cas, tu as (irrémédiablement) perdu une des deux sauvegardes TM : celle du macbook ou celle de l'iMac.


----------



## Sucrier (30 Août 2017)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En tout cas, tu as (irrémédiablement) perdu une des deux sauvegardes TM : celle du macbook ou celle de l'iMac.



Oui quand j'ai vu que la suppression était irréversible, j'ai bien compris que j'allais perdre la sauvegarde, c'était pour tester et j'ai utilisé celle de l'iMac, depuis il a tout sauvegardé à nouveau et maintenant toutes les heures il continue. A ton avis, pourquoi est-ce qu'il n'a pas monté l'image disque sur la time capsule ? Car apparemment il a viré les 120 Go de la sauvegarde comme un simple fichier sans même le laisser dans la corbeille ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2017)

Je n'en sais rien.


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2017)

Une image-disque est vue comme un fichier et quand on supprime un fichier sur un disque reseau, la suppression est immédiate sans passer par la corbeille. 

C'est bien la bonne méthode pour supprimer intégralement et définitivement une sauvegarde sur une TimeCapsule.


----------



## Sucrier (1 Septembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Une image-disque est vue comme un fichier et quand on supprime un fichier sur un disque reseau, la suppression est immédiate sans passer par la corbeille.
> 
> C'est bien la bonne méthode pour supprimer intégralement et définitivement une sauvegarde sur une TimeCapsule.



Ok merci


----------



## samoussa974 (16 Octobre 2017)

bjr,
j'ai perdu mon icône du disc de Sauvegarde
une personne pourrait m'aider, svp , pour la récupérer, pendant ce temps, je ne fait aucune sauvegarde..

Merci d'avance


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Octobre 2017)

Salut,

Quand tu va dans Utilitaires>utilitaires de disques, tu vois ton disque dur ou pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

samoussa974 a dit:


> bjr,
> j'ai perdu mon icône du disc de Sauvegarde
> une personne pourrait m'aider, svp , pour la récupérer, pendant ce temps, je ne fait aucune sauvegarde..
> 
> Merci d'avance


Salut

Tu peux aussi ouvrir un Terminal (Applications/Utilitaires) et donner les retours de la commande :
*diskutil list*


----------



## samoussa974 (16 Octobre 2017)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Quand tu va dans Utilitaires>utilitaires de disques, tu vois ton disque dur ou pas ?


NON


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Tu es sûr du câble?


----------



## samoussa974 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu peux aussi ouvrir un Terminal (Applications/Utilitaires) et donner les retours de la commande :
> *diskutil list*


comment je fait, stp, je suis pas très doué i!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Pour donner les retours?
Comme ça :






Mais ça ne donneras pas grand chose de plus que l'utilitaire de disques.
Il faut tenter de changer le câble (usb je supposes) sinon brancher sur un autre mac (si tu le peux) pour voir


----------



## samoussa974 (16 Octobre 2017)

j'ai tourné le cable et j'ai mon icone
merci à tous


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

samoussa974 a dit:


> j'ai tourné le cable et j'ai mon icone
> merci à tous


Hi hi c'est de la magie.


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2017)

samoussa974 a dit:


> j'ai tourné le cable et j'ai mon icone
> merci à tous



Ah oui, le câble branché dans le bon sens... ça fonctionne mieux! [emoji23]


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah oui, le câble branché dans le bon sens... ça fonctionne mieux! [emoji23]


Oui mais en USB impossible de se tromper, sinon ça rentre pas.


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Oui mais en USB impossible de se tromper, sinon ça rentre pas.



Détrompe-toi! J'en ai deja vu... tout est question de force à l'insertion!


----------



## hdaiforever (1 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'impression que depuis que je suis passé sous Sierra et maintenant High Sierra, Time Machine me met un message d'erreur:
Echec de la sauvegarde
Il n'y a pas assez d'espace sur << Time Machine >>

J'ai un HDD interne sur l'iMac de 1To, le HDD externe en USB fait également 1To.
Jusqu'à la mise à jours de Mac OS je n'avais pas ce message d'erreur.

La dernière sauvegarde n'est pas censée effacer la plus ancienne ?

Merci à vous.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2017)

hdaiforever a dit:


> J'ai un HDD interne sur l'iMac de 1To, le HDD externe en USB fait également 1To.


Bonjour,

Vérifie que TM ne tente pas de sauvegarder des disques externes en même temps que l'interne (dans ses _Préférences > Options_).


----------



## hdaiforever (2 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir FrançoisMacG,

J'ai ceci dans les options:






Je dois en conclure quoi ?
C'est quoi ce adi ?

Merci ;-)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2017)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Je dois en conclure quoi ?
> C'est quoi ce adi ?


On ne pourra conclure que si tu nous dis si tu as d'autres disques externes connectés à ton Mac !
_adi_ est une scorie dans TM depuis Sierra, semble-t-il : rien de gênant en tout cas.


----------



## hdaiforever (2 Novembre 2017)

Je n'ai qu'un seul disque externe, c'est celui de la T.M


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2017)

Quel est l'exact message d'erreur ?


----------



## hdaiforever (2 Novembre 2017)

Echec de la sauvegarde
Il n'y a pas assez d'espace sur << Time Machine >>


En allant dans la T.M il y a ce message:






D'où ma dernier question de 1er message posté plus haut:

La dernière sauvegarde n'est pas censée effacer la plus ancienne ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Novembre 2017)

Salut

La question à se poser est faut-il que TM sauvegarde près de 800 Go sur un DDE de 1 To et peut-il le faire?
Si la sauvegarde est indispensable pour une telle taille, il vaudrait mieux envisager un clone.


----------



## hdaiforever (2 Novembre 2017)

Je fais une sauvegarde par heure, effectivement c'est du luxe.
Peut être que c'est une coïncidence avec l'upgrade vers Sierra, j'ai dépassé au même moment la capacité qui entraine ce message d'erreur.

Après il reste encore 200Go, c'est un peu tôt pour empêcher la T.M, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Novembre 2017)

Tente de faire une réparation de ton DDE TM.
Dans l'utilitaire de disques, tu le sélectionnes puis tu fais un SOS dessus.


----------



## usurp (3 Novembre 2017)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Je fais une sauvegarde par heure, effectivement c'est du luxe.
> Peut être que c'est une coïncidence avec l'*upgrade vers Sierra*, j'ai dépassé au même moment la capacité qui entraine ce message d'erreur.
> 
> Après il reste *encore 200Go, c'est un peu tôt pour empêcher la T.M, non* ?



Bonjour,
200Go, si tu étais resté sur ton ancien système, oui cela serai suffisant.
Mais lors de l'upgrade, tout ton système à changé, donc TM n'incrémente pas les sauvegardes existantes mais va en créé une nouvelle. Et apparemment cela nécessite 777,84 Go, ce qui doit correspondre à l'espace déjà utilisé sur ton DD.
Tu es obligé de garder tes anciennes sauvegarde ? Tu ne peux pas formater ton disque externe et repartir sur une nouvelle ?

-usurp-


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Novembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tente de faire une réparation de ton DDE TM.
> Dans l'utilitaire de disques, tu le sélectionnes puis tu fais un SOS dessus.


Je plussoie : la solution risque d'être là, effectivement. 

Ou via un démarrage en mode sans échec (= touche Majuscule enfoncée au démarrage), puisqu'on a affaire à une mise à niveau de l'OS.


----------



## hdaiforever (3 Novembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tente de faire une réparation de ton DDE TM.
> Dans l'utilitaire de disques, tu le sélectionnes puis tu fais un SOS dessus.



J'ai lancé cette procédure, ça a l'air d'être très long ...

Je vous tiens au courant dès que c'est terminé, merci.


----------



## hdaiforever (3 Novembre 2017)

Voilà, c'est terminé, voici le résultat:







A priori pas de pb sur la T.M ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Novembre 2017)

Donc relance la sauvegarde maintenant.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Novembre 2017)

Et si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, répare le disque interne (mode sans échec ou à partir de Recovery).


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai relancé une sauvegarde hier, j'ai attendu quelque temps avant de tirer des conclusions, et ce matin toujours pas de message d'erreur.

Merci à vous pour votre aide ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Novembre 2017)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai relancé une sauvegarde hier, j'ai attendu quelque temps avant de tirer des conclusions, et ce matin toujours pas de message d'erreur.
> 
> Merci à vous pour votre aide ;-)


Pas de quoi.


----------



## Vladimok (28 Novembre 2017)

Time machine bloqué:

Bonjour,
Je suis sous Sierra, et j'ai le message: "preparation de la copie de sauvegarde time machine" et puis plus rien ne se passe, cela tourne en permanence.
Pourquoi?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2017)

Vladimok a dit:


> Time machine bloqué:
> 
> Bonjour,
> Je suis sous Sierra, et j'ai le message: "preparation de la copie de sauvegarde time machine" et puis plus rien ne se passe, cela tourne en permanence.
> Pourquoi?


Salut
Tu viens de mettre à jour ton système? Si oui, c'est normal car il y a une foultitude de choses qui changent d'une version à l'autre.


----------



## Vladimok (28 Novembre 2017)

Je n'ai rien mis a jour.
J'ai simplement restaurer mon système avec un backup, après plantage et maintenant time machine reste bloqué


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2017)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je n'ai rien mis a jour.
> J'ai simplement restaurer mon système avec un backup, après plantage et maintenant time machine reste bloqué


Ça revient au même.
Il n'est pas planté, mais ça va demander un certain temps pour calculer ce qui est à sauvegarder.


----------



## Vladimok (28 Novembre 2017)

es normal que je n'ai pas de petite roue qui tourne pour me dire que cela fonctionne ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2017)

Quand tu cliques sur l'icône TM en haut à droite (la petite pendule) ça dit quoi?


----------



## Vladimok (28 Novembre 2017)

preparation de la copie de sauvegarde time machine


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2017)

Comme dit plus haut, tu patientes, ça peut durer plusieurs heures voire jours en fonction de ta machine et de la taille des données.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2017)

Plusieurs jours ? Certainement pas.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2017)

Voir ceci : https://www.macg.co/os-x/2016/02/fo...ssive-pour-les-sauvegardes-time-machine-93028


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Voir ceci : https://www.macg.co/os-x/2016/02/fo...ssive-pour-les-sauvegardes-time-machine-93028



L’article mis en lien décrit des dysfonctionnements intervenus avec El Capitan au début 2016.

Tu ne peux faire d’un problème circonstancié pour le comportement normal de Time Machine.

Une préparation de copie de sauvegarde après une restauration peu prendre plus d’une ou deux heures, certainement pas plus de vingt-quatre heures.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2017)

Ici ils parlent d'une nuit : https://support.apple.com/kb/PH25586?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
Mais bon si tu as la solution.

@Vladimok
Tu n'aurais pas un anti-virus actif? Voir ceci : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7677444?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Vladimok (28 Novembre 2017)

Pas d'anti virus. Pour le moment cela tourne toujours, j'entend bien le DD TM qui grignotte.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2017)

Vladimok a dit:


> Pas d'anti virus. Pour le moment cela tourne toujours, j'entend bien le DD TM qui grignotte.


Je te conseille de patienter et de ne pas éteindre ton Mac tant que ce n'est pas terminé.
Tu as beaucoup de données? 
Que renvoie dans le terminal un :
*df -H /*


----------



## Vladimok (28 Novembre 2017)

c'est quoi comme fonction ?

Cela viens d'evoluer, j'ai:
"nettoyage d'ancienne sauvegarde"


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2017)

Ça va donner la taille occupée par ton installation. Plus elle est importante, plus la sauvegarde sera longue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Novembre 2017)

Ca affiche les information lié au disque contenant le répertoire donné en paramètre (le "/" dans ce cas)


----------



## Vladimok (28 Novembre 2017)

cela donne ceci:
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk0s2   999G   610G   389G    62% 3229327 4291737952    0%   /


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2017)

600 Go donc. Ça peut prendre du temps.


----------



## vomi (29 Novembre 2017)

Avec le passage vers High Sierra, sur une de mes machines, j'ai du recommencer la sauvegarde à zéro. Sur une autre, tout s'est bien passé. Mystère !


----------



## Vladimok (29 Novembre 2017)

Sauvegarde effectué, bien longue !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Novembre 2017)

Ben voila. Patience et sérénité.


----------



## Dope.kid (11 Février 2018)

Bonjour a tous,

Cela fait maintenant 3 jours que j'essaye (sans succès) d'effectuer une sauvegarde via Time Machine.
C'est ma première sauvegarde depuis la MàJ High Sierra.
Dans un premier temps, j'ai effectué une réparation du disque dur externe via l'outil S.OS de l'utilitaire de disque. L'utilitaire ne détcte aucun problème sur mon disque dur mais ne parviens toujours pas à effectuer la sauvegarde. Après un peu d'hésitation je me suis résolu à effacer mon disque dur via l'utilitaire de disque. Là encore, la sauvegarde reste un échec. 

Est ce que qqun a déja rencontré ce problème?

Par avance, merci


----------



## chafpa (11 Février 2018)

Dope.kid a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Cela fait maintenant 3 jours que j'essaye (sans succès) d'effectuer une sauvegarde via Time Machine.
> C'est ma première sauvegarde depuis la MàJ High Sierra.
> ...



Je suis passé la semaine dernière sous High Sierra et ma Time Machine n'a rencontré aucun problème. Les sauvegardes se déroulent normalement.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Février 2018)

Dope.kid a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Cela fait maintenant 3 jours que j'essaye (sans succès) d'effectuer une sauvegarde via Time Machine.
> C'est ma première sauvegarde depuis la MàJ High Sierra.
> ...


Bonsoir, et bienvenue,

Ça survient surtout quand un fichier n'est pas reconnu valide par TM : 
la sauvegarde se bloque dessus, et il faut mettre ce fichier dans les _Exclusions_ des sauvegardes TM (via ses Préférences Système).
Et après avoir fait quelques sauvegardes réussies, on peut souvent lever l'exclusion…

Mais ce qui t'intéresse, c'est de savoir si tu as affaire à un fichier de ce type :
lance l'utilitaire Console, tape *backupd* dans le champ _Recherche_ de la barre d'outils de Console,
et regarde si tu vois des messages du genre :
_Error: (-nn) SrcErr:YES Copying {a file path} to {"null" or another file path}
       or Indexing a file failed. Returned -12 for: {a file path}, {another file path}_
(_nn _= nombre  ; _ file path_ = chemin d'un fichier)

Si c'est le cas, tu pourras t'en sortir.
Sinon, on cherchera ailleurs : désactivation d'un anti-virus pointé sur le disque de sauvegarde, etc.


----------



## hdaiforever (11 Février 2018)

Bonsoir,

J'ai aussi des problèmes de sauvegarde depuis High Sierra, je tape backupd dans Console mais rien ne s'affiche ?


----------



## peyret (11 Février 2018)

Pourquoi vous faire ch..er avec TimesMachine, c'est une sorte de nébuleuse Apple..... usine à gaz 

Pour ma part j'utilise CCC qui met les fichiers et dossiers à l'identique, consultables directement sans avoir CCC en fonction
(gratuit pendant 1 mois) le prix autour de 34 €
https://bombich.com/fr


----------



## Dope.kid (11 Février 2018)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonsoir, et bienvenue,
> 
> Ça survient surtout quand un fichier n'est pas reconnu valide par TM :
> la sauvegarde se bloque dessus, et il faut mettre ce fichier dans les _Exclusions_ des sauvegardes TM (via ses Préférences Système).
> ...



Bonsoir,

Grand merci pour ta réponse. J'ai effectué la manip que tu m'as conseillée, malheureusement je ne trouve rien en tapant *backupd.
*
Vu que tu me parles d'antivirus, je vais essayer de désactiver bitdefender. Cela me parait étrange car je pense que lorsque j'ai débuté avec Time Machine, bitdefender était actif.


----------



## hdaiforever (11 Février 2018)

C'est pareil chez moi, rien ne s'affiche comme ta capture d'écran.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Février 2018)

Dope.kid a dit:


> J'ai effectué la manip que tu m'as conseillée, malheureusement je ne trouve rien en tapant *backupd.
> *
> Vu que tu me parles d'antivirus, je vais essayer de désactiver bitdefender.


On va attendre que quelqu'un sous 10.13 nous dise comment ça se passe dans la Console HighSierra.

Il suffi(sai)t le plus souvent de désactiver l'anti-virus sur le disque de sauvegarde, quand il est(était) pointé dessus.


----------



## daffyb (12 Février 2018)

il semblerait, sans réelle conviction, que ça soit le processus mds qui fasse la sauvegarde time machine.


----------



## r e m y (12 Février 2018)

mds c'est plutôt Spotlight, non?


----------



## daffyb (12 Février 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> mds c'est plutôt Spotlight, non?


ben oui, mais spotlight et Time Machine travaillent main dans la main.
TM et SpotLight s'appuient sur mds pour faire leur boulot.


----------



## r e m y (12 Février 2018)

Ah ok... du moment qu'ils n'essaient pas de faire bosser Siri, tout va bien! [emoji41]


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Février 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> il semblerait, sans réelle conviction, que ça soit le processus mds qui fasse la sauvegarde time machine.


Au moins jusque Sierra, _mds_ faisait les inventaires des fichiers à sauvegarder, et _backupd_ écrivait les sauvegardes.

Après une petite recherche dans les Apple Discussions, c'est toujours le cas sous High Sierra, 
avec toujours les fichiers vérolés et les anti-virus comme perturbateurs.


----------



## Dope.kid (12 Février 2018)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On va attendre que quelqu'un sous 10.13 nous dise comment ça se passe dans la Console HighSierra.
> 
> Il suffi(sai)t le plus souvent de désactiver l'anti-virus sur le disque de sauvegarde, quand il est(était) pointé dessus.





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On va attendre que quelqu'un sous 10.13 nous dise comment ça se passe dans la Console HighSierra.
> 
> Il suffi(sai)t le plus souvent de désactiver l'anti-virus sur le disque de sauvegarde, quand il est(était) pointé dessus.



J'ai désactivé mon antivirus mais cela n'a rien donné...


----------



## hdaiforever (12 Février 2018)

Idem, j'ai tout désactivé pour vérifier et toujours pareil.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Février 2018)

Les Apple Discussions parlaient de Kaspersky, …après une Recherche infructueuse sur _backupd_.


----------



## kop-95 (13 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

je n'ai jamais eu autant d'ennuis que depuis que je suis sur High Sierra...

Maintenant ma sauvegarde TM ne fonctionne que de temps en temps. 
La sauvegarde s'effectue sur un NAS QNAP, en dernière version de firmware (4.3.4), enfin... s'effectuait.

Sans raison aucune le mac n'arrive plus à se sauvegarder.
Voici ce que j'ai à la console (en triant sur backupd) :
par défaut    14:51:15.142860 +0100    kernel    AFP_VFS afpfs_DoReconnect:  posting to KEA to unmount /Volumes/TMBackup
par défaut    14:51:15.143168 +0100    KernelEventAgent    tid 54485244 type 'afpfs', mounted on '/Volumes/TMBackup', from '//TimeMachine@RESEAU%28TimeMachine%29._afpovertcp._tcp.local./TMBackup', dead
par défaut    14:51:15.143270 +0100    KernelEventAgent    tid 54485244 force unmount //TimeMachine@RESEAU%28TimeMachine%29._afpovertcp._tcp.local./TMBackup from /Volumes/TMBackup
erreur    14:51:15.144352 +0100    backupd    statfs call failed, error: 3 No such process
erreur    14:51:15.146612 +0100    backupd    Failed to eject volume (null) (FSVolumeRefNum: -109; status: -36; dissenting pid: -1)
par défaut    14:51:15.193151 +0100    kernel    AFP_VFS afpfs_unmount: /Volumes/TMBackup, flags 524288, pid 95
par défaut    14:53:16.157733 +0100    powerd    Process backupd.569 ClientDied PreventUserIdleSystemSleep "Time Machine backup" age:00:02:01  id:4295000463 [System: PrevIdle DeclUser kDisp]
par défaut    14:53:16.158506 +0100    powerd    Process backupd.569 ClientDied BackgroundTask "Time Machine backup" age:00:02:01  id:47244673422 [System: PrevIdle DeclUser kDisp]

Côté NAS, rien n'apparaît dans les logs...

Si quelqu'un a une idée... Merci


----------



## Dope.kid (13 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Est ce que cela pourrait être la source du problème?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Février 2018)

Dope.kid a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Est ce que cela pourrait être la source du problème?


Ce message semble être anodin, d'après les Apple Discussions.

Cherche plutôt les _SrcErr:NO Copying_ avec _backupd_ dans la Recherche de la Console.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Février 2018)

kop-95 a dit:


> La sauvegarde s'effectue sur un NAS QNAP, en dernière version de firmware (4.3.4), enfin... s'effectuait.


High Sierra ne supporte plus que le SMB et rechigne à l'AFP : regarde donc selon quel protocole ton réseau fonctionne avec ton NAS.


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2018)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> High Sierra ne supporte plus que le SMB et rechigne à l'AFP : regarde donc selon quel protocole ton réseau fonctionne avec ton NAS.



Ça c'est ce qui était prévu (abandon d'AFP au profit du seul SMB) mais il faut croire qu'Apple a pris conscience de leur très mauvaise implémentation de SMB car AFP est réapparu avec la première version finale de HighSierra et est resté depuis. 

D'ailleurs pour ceux qui utilisent une TimeCapsule, c'est bien toujours en AFP que TimeMachine y accède avec HighSierra.


----------



## kop-95 (13 Février 2018)

Les deux en fait, j'arrive à accèder à mes partages en SMB comme en AFP.
De plus ma sauvegarde fonctionnait il y a encore quelques jours sans soucis (et sans changements ni côté OSX ni NAS).


----------



## daffyb (13 Février 2018)

je sauvegarde en AFP sur une TimeCapsule et un NAS Syno. Pas de problème à ce niveau


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Mars 2018)

Petit, ou gros, problème soumis à votre sagacité.
Pendant une sauvegarde TM automatique, une coupure de courant est survenue.
Lorsque le courant a été rétabli, la sauvegarde n'a pas pu être reprise automatiquement. J'entends par là que la reprise automatique se relançait bien, mais la sauvegarde ne se faisait pas et TM "tournait en rond". Il fallait donc la "tuer". Les tentatives de la relancer manuellement provoquaient le même effet.
L'hypothèse que j'ai alors émise était que le fichier *2018-03-18-083028.inProgress *identifiant la sauvegarde était corrompu et perturbait le fonctionnement de TM.

J'ai donc supprimé le fichier en question qui se trouve actuellement dans la poubelle. J'ai relancé TM qui, depuis, fonctionne régulièrement toutes les heures. Le fichier *2018-03-18-083028.inProgress *semblait bien être corrompu. Tout était rentré dans l'ordre.

Lorsque j'ai commandé un vidage de la poubelle, ce fichier n'a pas été supprimé, et les deux messages suivants ont été successivement :







Quant au fichier les infos obtenus par CMD-I sont :




J'ai tenté d'ouvrir ce fichier/paquet hors de la poubelle, mais je n'y suis pas arrivé. J'ai même fait une réinstallation (CMD-R au démarrage) au cas où la poubelle serait "rafraîchie", mais sans effet.
Je précise qu'en d'autres occasions, j'ai supprimé sans problème de type de fichier.

Que faire pour supprimer ce fichier bien particulier ?
Par avance, merci 

Pour mémoire :
iMac 27" fin 2013 sous macOS Sierra 10.12.6
Core i7 3,5 GHz
RAM 24 Go
Disque système : SSD 500 Go


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Mars 2018)

Problème résolu


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Mars 2018)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Problème résolu


Résolu en 104 minutes : était-ce un petit ou un gros problème ??


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Mars 2018)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Résolu en 104 minutes : était-ce un petit ou un gros problème ??



D'apparence "gros", mais en fait, grâce à une remarque subtile d'une charitable personne, "petit". Simple façon d'utiliser les commandes du terminal correctement. L'important étant de pouvoir supprimer le fichier en question. Pour te donner une piste :  "*sudo* or not *sudo ?"  *


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2018)

Voilà. 
Donc le prochain qui aura le même problème et tombera sur ce fil a exactement 104 minutes pour trouver la solution. 

Qui osera relever le défi? [emoji848]


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Mars 2018)

iluro_64 a dit:


> "*sudo* or not *sudo ?" *


*sudo*, bien sûr, 
sans se tromper dans la rédaction de la commande…

Ou, depuis longtemps, OnyX, TrashIt, …
Ou, plus récemment, le clic droit en 10.11+.
Ou, si on aime, le bidouillage des permissions.
Ou même parfois, le branchement du DDE sur un autre Mac.


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2018)

Un redémarrage aurait suffit (voire la fermeture et réouverture de la session) pour "libérer" le fichier utilisé...
Ensuite on passe les autorisations Everyone à "lecture/écriture" et "appliquer aux éléments inclus" et l'effacement se passe sans souci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Un redémarrage aurait suffit (voire la fermeture et réouverture de la session) pour "libérer" le fichier utilisé...


Tu es sûr ? (les ._inprogress_ sont des fichiers verrouillés)


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2018)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu es sûr ? (les ._inprogress_ sont des fichiers verrouillés)



Non pas verrouillé, comme le montre la copie d'écran du cmd-I un peu plus haut.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Mars 2018)

C'est une nouveauté de macOS ? que tu as mise en œuvre au moins une fois toi-même ?

(je n'ai répondu en #5578 qu'à ta première phrase de #5577 : la seconde ne s'affichait pas encore)


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2018)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est une nouveauté de macOS ? que tu as mise en œuvre au moins une fois toi-même ?
> 
> (je n'ai répondu en #5578 qu'à ta première phrase de #5577 : la seconde ne s'affichait pas encore)



Oui, la suppression du package inprogress est une solution assez classique pour débloquer une sauvegarde TimeMachine qui reste embourbée.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Mars 2018)

Depuis 10.11, la Corbeille offre l'option _Supprimer immédiatement_ (accessible par le clic droit sur le fichier dans la Corbeille, ou avec Alt dans le menu _Fichier_ de la barre des menus du Finder),

et cette option est un forçage du vidage de la Corbeille, réputée effacer facilement les fichiers rétifs (verrouillés par le Système ou Verrouillés via leurs droits) : les fichiers ._inprogress_ devraient donc y répondre.


----------



## daffyb (20 Mars 2018)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Depuis 10.11, la Corbeille offre l'option _Supprimer immédiatement_ (accessible par le clic droit sur le fichier dans la Corbeille, ou avec Alt dans le menu _Fichier_ de la barre des menus du Finder),
> 
> et cette option est un forçage du vidage de la Corbeille, réputée effacer facilement les fichiers rétifs (verrouillés par le Système ou Verrouillés via leurs droits) : les fichiers ._inprogress_ devraient donc y répondre.


ça existant déjà sous MacOS 7.5 (je crois) de forcer la suppression d'un fichier verrouiller en pressant alt


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Mars 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> ça existant déjà sous MacOS 7.5 (je crois) de forcer la suppression d'un fichier verrouiller en pressant alt


Dans mon souvenir, Alt a permis de forcer la Corbeille jusque 10.5 : après, il fallait passer par un utilitaire tiers ou le Terminal.


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> ça existant déjà sous MacOS 7.5 (je crois) de forcer la suppression d'un fichier verrouiller en pressant alt



Sauf qu'à l'époque il n'y avait pas de touche alt, mais une touche casserole ![emoji23]


----------



## daffyb (20 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Sauf qu'à l'époque il n'y avait pas de touche alt, mais une touche casserole ![emoji23]


et la pomme !


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Mars 2018)

Permettez-moi d'intervenir, et d'exposer ma vue du problème.

Le fichier TM.inProgress d'origine placé dans la poubelle par la commande Supprimer ne pouvait pas être "vidé" par les moyens habituels disponibles. Il a fallu passer par la commande terminal *sudo rm -r.* Cette obligation est vraisemblablement due au fait que la "corruption" a été provoqué par la coupure de courant. Il peut aussi peut-être exister d'autre cas. On peut se poser la question à propos de la commande Forcer à quitter, si l'on souhaite stopper TM qui ne semble pas "avancer"/

En effet, en copiant le fichier sur le bureau, puis en le supprimant par Supprimer, puis Vider la corbeille, cette copie est bien supprimée. Cela signifie que la fonction de copier a donné à l'utilisateur une copie de "l'original" munie des bonnes autorisations pour pouvoir l'effacer définitivement.

Lorsqu'on pratique un arrêt d'une sauvegarde par la commande Ignorer la sauvegarde, le fichier TM.inProgress peut être supprimé par la méthode habituelle. Sous-entendu, il est muni des autorisations adéquates. C'est effectivement une méthode pour relancer une sauvegarde à partir de la dernière effectuée.

Dans le cas que j'ai rencontré, le fichier n'était pas muni des autorisations, et sa suppression par les moyens habituels n'était pas possible, parce le processus lui donnant les autorisations n'avait pas été exécuté, parce que l'exécution de TM n'avait pas été arrêtée par l'un des cas prévu dans l'application TM.

Dans le cas qui m'occupait, un démarrage ne vidait pas la corbeille, comme cela arrive en général lorsqu'un message affiche que je fichier est en cours d'utilisation. Je suis même allé plus loin : j'ai fait une restauration de l'OS à partir d'un redémarrage avec CMD-R. Cela n'a servi à rien.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mars 2018)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Lorsqu'on pratique un arrêt d'une sauvegarde par la commande Ignorer la sauvegarde, le fichier TM.inProgress peut être supprimé par la méthode habituelle. Sous-entendu, il est muni des autorisations adéquates. C'est effectivement une méthode pour relancer une sauvegarde à partir de la dernière effectuée.


Tu me donnes l'impression de l'affirmer parce que tu l'as déjà fait.
C'est la première fois que je lis ça. 
Mais cela a peut-être été toujours comme ça ??



iluro_64 a dit:


> Dans le cas qui m'occupait, un démarrage ne vidait pas la corbeille, comme cela arrive en général lorsqu'un message affiche que je fichier est en cours d'utilisation. Je suis même allé plus loin : j'ai fait une restauration de l'OS à partir d'un redémarrage avec CMD-R. Cela n'a servi à rien.


Ce que tu cherches à vider pour éliminer ._InProgress_, c'est la corbeille du disque externe (même si elle apparaît dans la Corbeille de ton compte, le dossier ._Trashes_ siège dans le disque externe : relis la fin de ta commande _sudo rm -rf_).

Sous OS X, tout fichier de la sauvegarde TM mis à la Corbeille via le Finder ne pouvait être vidé simplement de la Corbeille : il fallait en forcer le vidage (sudo, OnyX, déverrouillage, …).
Sous macOS, tu dis que la mise à la Corbeille d'un .InProgress après interruption volontaire de la sauvegarde en cours ne donne pas ce souci : c'est possible.

En tout cas, quand on copie un fichier, la copie prend les autorisations du dossier destinataire de cette copie.


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2018)

Le package inprogress n'est pas verrouillé mais il n'est en lecture/écriture QUE pour "système". 
Il n'est supprimable que via le Terminal avec sudo rm
ou en changeant les autorisations d'accès via la fenêtre d'information cmd - I en passant en lecture/écriture "everyone"


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2018)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Pendant une sauvegarde TM automatique, une coupure de courant est survenue.



Ne pas avoir d'onduleur avec batterie est un crime quand on a du matos informatique...


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Le package inprogress n'est pas verrouillé mais il n'est en lecture/écriture QUE pour "système".
> Il n'est supprimable que via le Terminal avec sudo rm
> ou en changeant les autorisations d'accès via la fenêtre d'information cmd - I en passant en lecture/écriture "everyone"



C' est ce que j'avais vu.


Toum'aï a dit:


> Ne pas avoir d'onduleur avec batterie est un crime quand on a du matos informatique...


Ça ne m'a jamais gêné. Et je n'ai jamais perdu d'information fondamentale sur coupure de courant. Finalement, c'est bien aussi à quoi ça sert les sauvegardes, à retrouver des informations perdues. Une sauvegarde perdue ne signifie pas obligatoirement une perte d'information. Avoir un onduleur ne met pas à l'abri de perte d'information si l'on ne fait pas de sauvegarde. Ça permet essentiellement de faire une mise hors tension "propre".


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2018)

Je voulais dire que ça évite les shut down brutaux pas toujours bons pour le matos


----------



## Herogei (3 Juin 2018)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

Voilà je viens de tout passer sur MacOs, portable et bureau.
Aujourd'hui j'aurais besoin de conseil pour pouvoir acheter é disques durs de 4to en raid 1 avec un boitier pour sauvegarder toute ma machine ( Photos, musique, vidéos, etc...) 

Que me conseillez vous comme disque dur ?  2 différents ou pas ?
Quels boitiers ?
Ou alors tout en un ? 

Je vous remercie de votre aide et  de vos conseils pour mon futur achat.

Bonne journée à vous et bon dimanche.


----------



## bourdaud (3 Juin 2018)

Herogei a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Voilà je viens de tout passer sur MacOs, portable et bureau.
> Aujourd'hui j'aurais besoin de conseil pour pouvoir acheter é disques durs de 4to en raid 1 avec un boitier pour sauvegarder toute ma machine ( Photos, musique, vidéos, etc...)
> ...



Bonjour,

Il y a quelques années, j'ai installé un disque externe en réseau WD MyCloud de plusieurs To.
Avantage: je sauvegarde tous les ordis de la maison.
Inconvénient: des soucis logiciels entre MacOs et WD. Cela se traduit par des sauvegardes initiales incroyablement longues
(parfois + d'une semaine!). Et de temps en temps la sauvegarde bugge, et il faut tout recommencer. 
Sur le forum de WD, ce genre de problème est régulièrement signalé par des utilisateurs.
Au quotidien, avec une sauvegarde horaire de quelques dizaines de Mo, c'est acceptable. 

Du coup, j'ai opté pour une double sauvegarde. Le deuxième disque est un WD My Passport for Mac de 1To. Fonctionnement impeccable.
En plus, quand je pars en vacances, je peux l'emmener avec moi.

Bonne journée. Au plaisir de discuter.


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2018)

bourdaud a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il y a quelques années, j'ai installé un disque externe en réseau WD MyCloud de plusieurs To.
> Avantage: je sauvegarde tous les ordis de la maison.
> ...



Les soucis que tu évoques ne sont pas liés au disque réseau choisi, mais à TimeMachine. 
Même avec une borne Apple Airport TimeCapsule, j'ai régulièrement ce genre de problèmes.


----------



## bourdaud (3 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Les soucis que tu évoques ne sont pas liés au disque réseau choisi, mais à TimeMachine.
> Même avec une borne Apple Airport TimeCapsule, j'ai régulièrement ce genre de problèmes.



Merci pour cette réponse. 
Si je comprend bien, le dysfonctionnement de TimeMachine est lié au fonctionnement en réseau? ( puisque mon deuxième disque
fonctionne impec en USB,). Sais-tu si Apple a tenté de corriger ce problème?


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2018)

bourdaud a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse.
> Si je comprend bien, le dysfonctionnement de TimeMachine est lié au fonctionnement en réseau? ( puisque mon deuxième disque
> fonctionne impec en USB,). Sais-tu si Apple a tenté de corriger ce problème?



Ce dysfonctionnement de TimeMachine avec les disques réseaux a toujours existé. Apple n'a jamais apporté de solution, si ce n'est que depuis quelques versions, TimeMachine lance hebdomadairement une vérification de la sauvegarde et signale, s'il y a des anomalies, que la sauvegarde doit être supprimée pour en créer une nouvelle.


----------



## Herogei (3 Juin 2018)

Donc vous me conseillez de ne pas utiliser Time Machine avec deux disques durs externes en raid 1 ? 

Faut il passer par CarbonCopy ? Mieux ?


----------



## necrone40 (4 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, je relance un sujet très ancien et un problème que je rencontre lié à mon matériel vieillissant.

Le problème est la sauvegarde Time Machine de mon iMac 27" DD interne de 1TO, de fin 2009 et sa connectique. (voire la capture des caractéristiques de la machine ci-dessous) 
Jusqu'à présent, il m'était possible de faire les sauvegardes sur un disque externe en USB2 de 500GO. Or, la capacité de ce disque est maintenant trop petite. Je me suis fais avoir à acheter un DD externe de 2TO. Malheureusement il ne fonctionnait qu'en USB 3. J'ai du le rapporter et je suis un peu dans une impasse.
Je ne trouve pas de DD en USB2/USB3 de 1TO sauf à des prix exorbitants. Les quelques DD externes FireWire coûtent extrêmement chers.
N'étant pas un craque de l'informatique, je suis un peu perdu avec l'évolution rapide du matériel et je ne sais plus vraiment comment faire. J'ai déjà le souci de ne plus pouvoir uploader le système au risque d’alourdir la machine, la sauvegarde est importante, pour une transition future et en cas de problème.
Alors la question est :

Existerait-il une autre solution que l'USB2 ou le FireWire et à quelle prix ?

Par avance merci


----------



## usurp (4 Juin 2018)

necrone40 a dit:


> ... Malheureusement il ne fonctionnait qu'en USB 3. J'ai du le rapporter et je suis un peu dans une impasse.
> Je ne trouve pas de DD en USB2/USB3 de 1TO sauf à des prix exorbitants....



Bonjour,
Étonnant, il y a généralement compatibilité avec les USB antérieur.
Va voir là par exemple (compatible USB1&2).
Après je ne sais pas quel budget tu comptes mettre.

-Usurp-


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2018)

Un disque usb3 peut être branché sur un port usb2 sans aucune incompatibilité. Simplement il sera limité au débit du usb2. 

Le seul souci éventuel, c'est que le câble fourni dans la boite soit un câble usb3 avec des prises au format usb C, plutot qu'au format habituel des ports usb. Il suffit d'acheter un câble avec les bons connecteurs.

Qu'est-ce qui vous a fait dire que le disque que vous aviez acheté ne pouvait fonctionner qu'en usb3?


----------



## daffyb (4 Juin 2018)

Au hasard, ce modèle :
https://www.amazon.fr/Elements-Disque-Externe-Portable-WDBU6Y0020BBK-EESN/dp/B00D0L5BH8/ref=sr_1_4


----------



## mokuchley (5 Juin 2018)

avez vous pensez a un disque dur avec connexion ethernet a brancher sur votre box ?


----------



## necrone40 (8 Juin 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Étonnant, il y a généralement compatibilité avec les USB antérieur.
> Va voir là par exemple (compatible USB1&2).
> Après je ne sais pas quel budget tu comptes mettre.
> ...




Merci à vous tous je vais allez voir cela.
pour le Ethernet je vais voir aussi merci


----------



## Herogei (8 Juin 2018)

Quel disque en 4To et en raid 1 me conseillez vous pour sauvegardez mon mac et pour utiliser Time MAchine ? 
Merci de vos conseils. 
Bon weekend à vous.


----------



## David770 (2 Juillet 2018)

Salut
J'ai in DD externe branche en permance pour faire mes sauvegardes avec TM
Comme je suis in peu "traumatise" par les sauvegardes j'ai une question a poser.
Est il possible une fois par mois par exemple de faire des sauvegardes sur un autre disque dur ?
Comment configurer TM ?
Si je lui demande de faire une sauvegarde sur ce dernier DD, et que je le debrancher, il ne va pas le "chercher" a la prochaine sauvegarde sur DD original ?

Merci a vous


----------



## daffyb (2 Juillet 2018)

David770 a dit:


> Salut
> J'ai in DD externe branche en permance pour faire mes sauvegardes avec TM
> Comme je suis in peu "traumatise" par les sauvegardes j'ai une question a poser.
> Est il possible une fois par mois par exemple de faire des sauvegardes sur un autre disque dur ?
> ...


Je peux répondre pour 2 "serveurs" time machine, mais je pense que pour 2 disques, ça fonctionne aussi.
Donc, chez moi, j'ai 2 sauvegardes time machine, une sur une time capsule et l'autre sur un NAS.
MacOS fait une sauvegarde Time Machine une fois sur l'un et une fois sur l'autre.
Quand un des disque n'est pas dispo, la sauvegarde n'est pas bloqué et continue sur l'autre disque.


----------



## David770 (3 Juillet 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Je peux répondre pour 2 "serveurs" time machine, mais je pense que pour 2 disques, ça fonctionne aussi.
> Donc, chez moi, j'ai 2 sauvegardes time machine, une sur une time capsule et l'autre sur un NAS.
> MacOS fait une sauvegarde Time Machine une fois sur l'un et une fois sur l'autre.
> Quand un des disque n'est pas dispo, la sauvegarde n'est pas bloqué et continue sur l'autre disque.



Merci a toi !
Je pense que c'est la meilleure solution pour moi.... acheter un second DD externe et faire des sauvegardes avec TM.


----------



## kinon (10 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,
Je me rends compte d'un problème avec TM, semble t il depuis que je suis passé sous HS.
J'ai voulu rechercher un message de mail, sans doute effacé par erreur, et je m'aperçois que toutes les sauvegardes de TM présentent l'interface de mail avec des boites mail vides. Alors que les divers documents, fichiers,appli,  etc. sont bien présents.
J'ai formaté le disque TM et j'ai relancé TM et même pb tout semble sauvegardé sauf les boites mail et les messages...
Une idée?Merci

Accessoirement comment acceder à la bibliotheque utilisateur dans les sauvegardes TM ? car la commande alt n'est utilisable que dans le finder


----------



## litobar71 (10 Juillet 2018)

kinon a dit:


> Une idée?Merci



bonjour *kinon*,

passe à une sauvegarde précédente avec la flèche au-dessus du *aujourd'hui* et reviens à aujourd'hui. 

que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## kinon (10 Juillet 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> bonjour *kinon*,
> 
> passe à une sauvegarde précédente avec la flèche au-dessus du *aujourd'hui* et reviens à aujourd'hui.
> 
> que se passe-t-il ?


Il ne se passe rien toujours vide
toutes les sauvegardes sont identiques (c'est à dire vides pour Mail), mais ok pour le reste des fichiers
Là il n'y en a que 4 ou 5 car j'avais effacé le disque pour recommencer à 0 pour voir


----------



## litobar71 (10 Juillet 2018)

c'est vide également pour moi pour la dernière sauf si je vais vers l'avant dernière TimeMachine et plus, et lorsque je reviens à la dernière c'est tout bon.


----------



## PJG (10 Juillet 2018)

Mail et Time Machine, tout un programme. 
J'ai déjà galèré pour retrouver mes courriels. 
On peut avoir aussi tous les dossiers "Sur mon Mac" placés au bon endroit mais vide.
Alors prudence.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Juillet 2018)

kinon a dit:


> Accessoirement comment acceder à la bibliotheque utilisateur dans les sauvegardes TM ? car la commande alt n'est utilisable que dans le finder


Tu tapes le raccourci *Cmd+Maj+G*
et tu y écris  *~/Library*
que tu valides avec la touche *↩*

(*~* s'écrit Alt+N)

ou alors, tu entres dans la Bibliothèque de ton compte (avec Alt) avant d'Entrer dans TM.


----------



## kinon (19 Juillet 2018)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu tapes le raccourci *Cmd+Maj+G*
> et tu y écris  *~/Library*
> que tu valides avec la touche *↩*
> 
> ...


Merci!


----------



## Ktmmyroon (18 Août 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai depuis 2 jour, envoyé (par je ne sais quel hasard) l'intégralité de ma sauvegarde time Machine dossier enfant à backups.backupdb. Je n'ai pas vidé la corbeille mais lorsque je veux "remettre" mon dossier un message apparait: 
"Impossible d’effectuer l’opération car les éléments de sauvegarde ne peuvent pas être modifiés"
j'ai modifié les permissions lecture et écriture en ajoutant mon compte. Mais rien n'y fait.
Je ne souhaite pas tout supprimer MAIS tout RÉCUPÉRER.


----------



## Ktmmyroon (22 Août 2018)

Bonjour, petite infos, depuis hier je n’ai plus le bouton « remettre » lorsque je vais dans la corbeille sur mon dossier.


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2018)

Mais le fait que la sauvegarde TimeMachine soit dans backups.backupdb me semble tout à fait normal!

Je ne comprends pas le problème...


----------



## Ktmmyroon (22 Août 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais le fait que la sauvegarde TimeMachine soit dans backups.backupdb me semble tout à fait normal!
> 
> Je ne comprends pas le problème...


le dossier de sauvegarde utilisateur normalement situé dans Time Machine/backups.backupdb/.. est actuellement dans ma corbeille ceci est arrivé après une restauration via Time Machine. 
Je voudrais "remettre" tout ceci à sa place. Les premiers jours, dans le menu déroulant par clique droit sur le dossier iMac de Sébastien dans la corbeille il y apparaissait "Remettre" mais avec un message d'erreur: "Impossible d’effectuer l’opération car les éléments de sauvegarde ne peuvent pas être modifiés". 
Mais depuis hier "remettre" n'apparait plus (juste pour info).


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2018)

Ah ok!
Nulle part tu n'indiquais que le contenu de Backup.backupdb était dans la corbeille...

Pour le remettre à sa place, essaie dans Préférences Système puis TimeMachine, de désactiver TimeMachine. 

Ensuite tu déplaces le dossier actuellement dans la corbeille vers backups.backup situé au premier niveau du disque de sauvegarde. 
Je pense que ce sera possible dès lors que ce dossier ne sera plus utilisé par TimeMachine (désactivé). 
Ensuite, si le déplacement a été possible, tu peux réactiver TimeMachine et essayer de lancer une nouvelle sauvegarde pour vérifier qu'elle se déroule bien.


----------



## Ktmmyroon (22 Août 2018)

Je viens de réessayer mais, non toujours pas possible: j'ai le même message :"Impossible d’effectuer l’opération car les éléments de sauvegarde ne peuvent pas être modifiés".


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2018)

Essaie de démarrer le Mac en mode "sans extension" (touche shift maintenue lors de l'allumage). 
Puis une fois sur la session habituelle, tu branches le disque de sauvegarde et tu réessaies de remettre les choses en place...


----------



## Ktmmyroon (22 Août 2018)

Toujours pas possible, message :"Impossible d’effectuer l’opération car les éléments de sauvegarde ne peuvent pas être modifiés".


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2018)

Si tu sélectionnes backups.backupdb et que tu fais cmd-i , est-ce que ce dossier ne serait pas verrouillé?


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2018)

Sinon, pour essayer d'avoir un message d'erreur plus explicite, on peut essayer de faire ce déplacement en passant par le Terminal. 

Lancer l'utilitaire Terminal (dans le dossier Utilitaires)
taper 
sudo mv (suivi d'un espace)
puis prendre à la souris, le dossier iMac de Sébastien qui se trouve dans la corbeille et le glisser sur la fenêtre de Terminal (pour en recopier le chemin d'accès)
passer à nouveau un espace
puis prendre à la souris le dossier backups.backupdb et le glisser sur la fenêtre du Terminal (là aussi pour en recopier le chemin d'accès)
Enfin, dans le Terminal, faire <Entrée> puis taper (à l'aveugle, rien ne s'inscrivant à l'écran) le mot de passe administrateur suivi à nouveau de <Entrée>

Si le déplacement est possible, ça devrait être quasi instantané. 
Si ce n'est pas possible, faire un copier/coller du message d'erreur qui s'affichera dans Terminal.


----------



## Ktmmyroon (22 Août 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Sinon, pour essayer d'avoir un message d'erreur plus explicite, on peut essayer de faire ce déplacement en passant par le Terminal.
> 
> Lancer l'utilitaire Terminal (dans le dossier Utilitaires)
> taper
> ...



MERCI Remy, la commande par le terminal a fonctionné et effectivement c’est instantané. Problème réglé, je remets en route la sauvegarde. Et tiendrais informé de l’avancement.


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2018)

Parfait. 
C'est donc Finder qui doit comporter une "protection" pour que l'utilisateur lambda ne déplace pas par erreur ces dossiers de sauvegarde.


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2018)

Pour info, la commande utilisée dans le Terminal est la commande mv (abbreviation du verbe Move signifiant déplacer). 
Sa syntaxe est 
mv [chemin d'accès de la source à copier] [chemin d'accès à la destination du déplacement]. 

J'ai fait précéder cette commande de sudo (abbreviation de SuperUtilisateur DO) pour faire ce déplacement avec les droits du superutilisateur Root (au cas où un simple administrateur n'ait pas les droits suffisants pour toucher à ces fichiers de sauvegarde TimeMchine). 
Cette précaution (utilisation de sudo) était peut-être superfétatoire.


----------



## Ktmmyroon (22 Août 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour info, la commande utilisée dans le Terminal est la commande mv (abbreviation du verbe Move signifiant déplacer).
> Sa syntaxe est
> mv [chemin d'accès de la source à copier] [chemin d'accès à la destination du déplacement].
> 
> ...


J'étais certain qu'une "simple" commande Terminal aurait réglé mon problème, j'avais le problème inverse d'une corbeille ne voulant pas ce vider, mais il me fallait trouver la bonne commande.


----------



## squall23 (10 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir,
Pour les personnes qui voudrai configure un disque dur sur un airport extreme, voici le lien. 

https://support.apple.com/fr-be/HT202784


----------



## kinon (11 Septembre 2018)

Pour info à propos de mon problème évoqué précédemment (Time Machine qui présente les sauvegardes de mail vides) J'ai contacté l'assistance Apple et après recherche il semble que le problème est connu est en cours d'étude.


----------



## nico21 (21 Septembre 2018)

bonjour

je me permets de poster sur ce sujet dédié à time capsule mon problème qui a également fait l'objet d'un sujet sur le forum. Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Suite à la perte de mails sur l'application mails, j'ai voulu utiliser ma timemachine connectée à un NAS pour les récupérer.

Après avoir tenté de passer directement par la time machine et remonté au jour souhaité, l'option restauration ne fonctionne pas : La "restauration" se fait en 1 seconde, avec aucun mail récupéré.

J'ai donc avec un autre mac booté en commande/r pour restaurer le mac via une time capsule. Je me connecte sur le NAS, sélectionne la sauvegarde, mais j'ai le message d'erreur "112" qui s'affiche, me bloquant dans la restauration.

En passant directement par l'outil de migration, toujours via une restauration par timecapsule, cette fois ci, la sauvegarde n'est pas sélectionnée avec l'erreur "no volume found in backup".

Pourtant, mon NAS est presque plein (ce qui je pense induit bien la présence de la sauvegarde).

Quelqun aurait une solution?


----------



## PDD (7 Octobre 2018)

Pour mon information il me semble que mes anciennes sauvegardes TM ne sont plus accessibles depuis que j'ai passé mon Mac sous Sierra. Est ce normal ou dois je chercher mieux? Merci de vos avis.


----------



## squall23 (7 Octobre 2018)

PDD a dit:


> Pour mon information il me semble que mes anciennes sauvegardes TM ne sont plus accessibles depuis que j'ai passé mon Mac sous Sierra. Est ce normal ou dois je chercher mieux? Merci de vos avis.



Bonjour,
Es que tu as un message d'erreur quand tu veux restaurer une ancienne sauvegarde ???


----------



## squall23 (7 Octobre 2018)

tu étais sur quelle version macOS ??


----------



## PDD (7 Octobre 2018)

Je venais de 10.8  (ML) et suis passé sur Sierra (trop de problèmes avec Mojave que j'ai tout d'abord essayé)). Quand j'ouvre TM il ne se passe rien avec Sierra, les anciennes sauvegardes ne sont pas visibles. Pas fort grave car j'avais deux clones de mon 10.8 mais je suis surpris par cette disparition.


----------



## PDD (7 Octobre 2018)

Je réponds à mon message, j'avais fait deux sauvegardes TM sur deux DDE et une des deux n'a pas été faite correctement (?), l'autre semble bien fonctionner. Par contre je voudrais restaurer mes boites mails (qui ont perdus quasi tous leurs messages en passant sur Sierra), Comment dois je m'y prendre avec TM? Merci de l'aide.


----------



## PDD (7 Octobre 2018)

Je viens d'essayer d'utiliser ma sauvegarde TM sous 10.8 pour remettre mes messages disparus dans le mail de Sierra. Dans ce cas la fonction "restaurer" est en grisé et je ne peux pas restaurer.


----------



## squall23 (15 Octobre 2018)

PDD a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer d'utiliser ma sauvegarde TM sous 10.8 pour remettre mes messages disparus dans le mail de Sierra. Dans ce cas la fonction "restaurer" est en grisé et je ne peux pas restaurer.



Bonsoir, 
es que ta boite mail ce synchronise avec iCloud ??


----------



## PDD (16 Octobre 2018)

J'ai trop de messages (30G) pour les 5G du cloud, donc je ne les synchronise pas. D'autre part j'ai fais une "grosse boulette" et ai effacé mon clone de ML... Donc j'ai tout perdu de mes anciens messages. Bon je vais m'en passer...


----------



## squall23 (21 Octobre 2018)

moi tous est synchronisé avec mon iCloud comme ça je suis sur que si un jour j'ai un problème je peut toujours récupéré mes mail.


----------



## PDD (22 Octobre 2018)

Dans mon cas plus de 30G de messages mail, je n'ai que les 5G de Icloud disponibles.


----------



## backside (31 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir,

Savez-vous si il est possible de restaurer un disque Time Machine suite à un formatage ?
J'ai utilisé Disk Drill mais il m'a reconstruit le disque par type de fichiers et non selon l'archtitecture TM.

Merci d'avance


----------



## squall23 (1 Novembre 2018)

bonsoir,
désolé je ne saurait pas répondre à ta question car je n'ai jamais utiliser se programme. dans de telle situation je fait un clone de mon disque comme ça pas de soucis.


----------



## backside (2 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, oui c'est sur que ça évite bien des soucis...

En l'occurrence c'est du a un enchaînement bête pour moi .Time Machine a commencé a déconner, j'ai reformaté le disque pour repartir sur de bonnes bases et relancer une sauvegarde. Sauf que ça n'a servir a rien, tjs le même problème et dans la foulé c'est le système du Mac qui a flanché 

Mais heureusement Macomaniac m'a aidé a le ressusciter ! 

Mais bon, pour notre culture, si quelqu'un a connaissance d'une methode de récupération pour TM, c'est bon a prendre !


----------



## backside (2 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Alors tout est OK, j'ai redemarré sur le disque interne .
Par contre en faisant SOS dans l'utilitaire  de disque il y a des erreurs réparables que sur le disque de secours. Mode Recovery inexistant, sûrement du a toutes nos manips !

Du coup je ne touche a rien et t'attends !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2018)

*backside*

Il vaudrait mieux que tu reviennes dans le fil original du problème --> ☞*Échec du passage à Mojave. Système HS*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Signale-toi là-bas.


----------



## backside (2 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *backside*
> 
> Il vaudrait mieux que tu reviennes dans le fil original du problème --> ☞*Échec du passage à Mojave. Système HS*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Signale-toi là-bas.



Oulah ! Mince !! De mon téléphone je n'avais pas fais attention que je n'étais plus dans le bon fil...


----------



## ronparchita (19 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Savez-vous pourquoi, si je débranche le câble Ethernet entre l'Airport TC et l'ordinateur, mes sauvegardes sur la Time Capsule qui se faisaient via le câble ne se font pas en Wifi ?
D'avance merci,


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Novembre 2018)

En cours d'essai de Mojave installé sur un DDE.
Tentative de sauvegarde TM sur une partition vide.
Est-ce normal ? ou anormal ?






Il semble qu'il faille deux fois plus de place nécessaire que la place occupée sur le disque système


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

*iluro*

Presse le bouton : "*Options*" > et inspecte ce qui se trouve marqué comme *exclu de la sauvegarde* dans le champ rectangulaire -->

- il est possible que d'autres volumes (que le seul volume de démarrage) soient montés > et n'aient pas été exclus de la sauvegarde (TM par défaut incluant dans sa sauvegarde tous les volumes actuellement montés).​


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Novembre 2018)

Oui, à nouveau tombé sur un truc vicieux. Lorsque j'ai fait la manip avant de lancer TM, le SSD système n'apparaissait pas dans la liste. Du coup je ne l'ai pas coché ! Et il était monté ! Ton message m'a mis la puce à l'oreille ! J'ai réussi à le démonter.

Je n'ai plus qu'à recommencer ! Du coup le sauvegarde porte sur 377 Go. Je préfére !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

La logique des choix de volumes dans TM m'a toujours donné l'impression d'une escroquerie.

- un peu comme si j'entrais dans un magasin et que j'y sois tenu par défaut pour débiteur de la totalité de ma fortune. Sans avoir rien fait ! - même pas ne serait-ce que lorgné un objet exposé d'un regard de concupiscence dont j'aurais à être moralement comptable. Non ! - du seul fait d'être entré. En conséquence, le reste de ma trajectoire dans ledit magasin ne serait que l'histoire de mes efforts frénétiques pour exclure ma fortune du débit final. Et ne payer que la somme exacte de tel objet acheté.​


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Novembre 2018)

Dans le genre, j'aime beaucoup les "temps restant". Il y a au moins un quart d'heure que le temps restant pour le bck que j'ai relancé est d'une heure. Le mieux reste encore ceux des installations


----------



## jean_claude_duss (24 Janvier 2019)

Hello, j'ai un souci de TM
j'ai reformaté 50x le disque externe.

il fait 2 To et j'ai 750 Go du SSD de mon MBP à sauvegarder. 
j'ai power nap activé et j'ai désactivé la mise en veille du mac pour être sur que c'est pas ça qui fait chier... mais impossible de faire aller la sauvegarde au bout.
elle fait + ou - 300Go et s'arrête.

le disque TM va bien il est vérifié par le système et ne détecte pas de souci.

une idée ?


----------



## PDD (1 Février 2019)

Depuis mon passage à Mojave (qui me semble aussi bon que mon 10.8 gardé 6 ans!), les sauvegardes TM se font mais beaucoup plus lentement, TM annonce une "préparation à la sauvegarde" qui dure plus de 30 minutes avant de commencer la sauvegarde. Finalement elle se termine et semble "normale". Suis je le seul à avoir cela?


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Depuis mon passage à Mojave (qui me semble aussi bon que mon 10.8 gardé 6 ans!), les sauvegardes TM se font mais beaucoup plus lentement, TM annonce une "préparation à la sauvegarde" qui dure plus de 30 minutes avant de commencer la sauvegarde. Finalement elle se termine et semble "normale". Suis je le seul à avoir cela?


Cette lenteur est due au nouveau format APFS, j'ai pu le constater avec avec des clones en HFS+ et APFS !


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Cette lenteur est due au nouveau format APFS, j'ai pu le constater avec avec des clones en HFS+ et APFS !


??
Est ce qu'il faut comprendre que si on fait une sauvegarde Time machine :

sur un dd formaté HFS+ ça ira vite
sur un dd formaté APFS ça ira lentement ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (1 Février 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Depuis mon passage à Mojave (qui me semble aussi bon que mon 10.8 gardé 6 ans!), les sauvegardes TM se font mais beaucoup plus lentement, TM annonce une "préparation à la sauvegarde" qui dure plus de 30 minutes avant de commencer la sauvegarde. Finalement elle se termine et semble "normale". Suis je le seul à avoir cela?



Si je puis me permettre ma modeste contribution : j'ai constaté effectivement un ralentissement, mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que ça n'est pas systématique. Parfois c'est fait en  1 demie heure parfois il faut plusieurs heures, heureusement que c'est fait en tache de fonds. En ce qui me concerne, mon DD est  en APFS.


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Est ce qu'il faut comprendre que si on fait une sauvegarde Time machine :
> 
> sur un dd formaté HFS+ ça ira vite
> sur un dd formaté APFS ça ira lentement ?


C'est bien ce que j'ai constaté avec mes clones dans des disques USB SSD, dès l'instant ou je fais un clonage dans un disque qui est au format APFS, il y a 1mn 30 de plus et c'est valable aussi pour le rétro clonage. C'est tout à fait par hasard en oubliant de formater un de mes disques en HFS+ que je me suis rendu compte de cette différence. Par contre, n'utilisant pas Time Machine, mais uniquement que SuperDuper!, je ne saurais en dire plus.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2019)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre ma modeste contribution : j'ai constaté effectivement un ralentissement, mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que ça n'est pas systématique. Parfois c'est fait en  1 demie heure parfois il faut plusieurs heures, heureusement que c'est fait en tache de fonds. En ce qui me concerne, mon DD est  en APFS.


Ah ouais, c'est pas rien quand même comme délai !! Sur des disques durs j'imagine ? (donc pas des SSD)



Locke a dit:


> C'est bien ce que j'ai constaté avec mes clones dans des disques USB SSD, dès l'instant ou je fais un clonage dans un disque qui est au format APFS, il y a 1mn 30 de plus et c'est valable aussi pour le rétro clonage. C'est tout à fait par hasard en oubliant de formater un de mes disques en HFS+ que je me suis rendu compte de cette différence. Par contre, n'utilisant pas Time Machine, mais uniquement que SuperDuper!, je ne saurais en dire plus.





Semble pas tout à fait au point, l'APFS…


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Semble pas tout à fait au point, l'APFS…


En HFS+ il y a la lecture du boot EFI et c'est tout, avec APFS c'est la même chose au démarrage, mais comme maintenant il y aussi le conteneur et ses 4 volumes, ça fait plus de monde à détecter, d'ou la lenteur ressentie au démarrage de tous ceux qui ont installé une version de macOS dans un disque USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt !


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> En HFS+ il y a la lecture du boot EFI et c'est tout, avec APFS c'est la même chose au démarrage, mais comme maintenant il y aussi le conteneur et ses volumes, ça fait plus de monde à détecter, d'ou la lenteur ressentie au démarrage de tous ceux qui ont installé une version de macOS dans un disque USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt !


OK, je comprends…
Mais il me semblait avoir lu des posts dans lesquels le passage des SSD à l'APFS avait entrainé une réactivité accrue… Mais c'est peut être à l'usage, pas au démarrage ?


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2019)

Il n'y a que le démarrage qui est un peu plus long, ensuite le gain est vraiment significatif. Et le coté paradoxal est que ma partition Windows 10 dans le même boîtier Thunderbolt démarre plus vite que mon clone en APFS !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> ...dès l'instant ou je fais un clonage dans un disque qui est au format APFS, il y a 1mn 30 de plus ...


1mn30 de plus, c'est pas super pénalisant non plus


----------



## PDD (2 Février 2019)

Si j'ai bien ce ralentissement important avec TM je ne l'ai pas remarqué dans mes clonages avec SD, au contraire la vitesse de copie indiquée par SD est au moins deux fois plus rapide depuis Mojave.


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> 1mn30 de plus, c'est pas super pénalisant non plus


Non pas du tout, mais c'est le constat que j'ai fait


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Si j'ai bien ce ralentissement important avec TM je ne l'ai pas remarqué dans mes clonages avec SD, au contraire la vitesse de copie indiquée par SD est au moins deux fois plus rapide depuis Mojave.


Deux fois plus rapide, je n'y crois pas du tout, car j'utilise depuis des années SuperDuper! et hormis avoir une version complète qui permet de faire des sauvegardes incrémentales qui n'enregistrent que les changements, ça ne peut pas aller plus vite. Par contre, tu ne mentionnes dans quel format est ton disque dur de sauvegarde, en HFS+ ou APFS ?


----------



## PDD (2 Février 2019)

Mon disque de sauvegarde est un Medion 2T usb3 formaté HFS+, dans mon cas avec ML la sauvegarde se faisait selon SD avec une vitesse de plus ou moins 70MB/s, avec Mojave je commence la copie aux environs de 20MB/s puis elle accélère et dépasse les 300MB/s . J'ai la version payante de SD.


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Mon disque de sauvegarde est un Medion 2T usb3 formaté HFS+, dans mon cas avec ML la sauvegarde se faisait selon SD avec une vitesse de plus ou moins 70MB/s, avec Mojave je commence la copie aux environs de 20MB/s puis elle accélère et dépasse les 300MB/s . J'ai la version payante de SD.


C'est bien ce que je précise en réponse #5660, un clonage dans un disque dur au format HFS+ ira plus vite qu'avec le format APFS.


----------



## PDD (2 Février 2019)

Ok mais je t'ai répondu car tu semblais douter que avec Mojave je clone plus de deux fois plus vite qu'avec ML.


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Ok mais je t'ai répondu car tu semblais douter que avec Mojave je clone plus de deux fois plus vite qu'avec ML.


Comparant ce qui peut l'être, on parle de macOS Mojave et pas d’OS X Mountain Lion. Depuis 2010 que j'utilise SuperDuper! je pense que je m'en serais aperçu de cette rapidité fulgurante.


----------



## PDD (3 Février 2019)

Oui mais moi je viens de passer de ML à Mojave "en une fois"...C'est pour cela que je vois la différence. Par contre pour TM c'est exactement l'inverse chez moi, les sauvetages TM faites chaque semaine durent au moins 3 fois plus longtemps avec Mojave qu'avec ML, pourquoi???


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Oui mais moi je viens de passer de ML à Mojave "en une fois"...C'est pour cela que je vois la différence. Par contre pour TM c'est exactement l'inverse chez moi, les sauvetages TM faites chaque semaine durent au moins 3 fois plus longtemps avec Mojave qu'avec ML, pourquoi???


Relis la réponse #5662.


----------



## Mons (15 Mars 2019)

Ouf!
Avec 284 pages, ça fait un peu difficile de s'y retrouver ... :/ . Comme je n'ai pas trouvé, j'espere ne pas faire doublon.

Je voulais savoir s'il était possible de limiter time machine à un certain dossier emplacement (j'ai cru comprendre que l'on peu exclure certains dossiers de time machine, mais ce n'est pas exactement ce que je cherche). J'utilise carbon copy cloner pour le système (vu que certains logiciels ne supportent pas une restauration via TM), et je souhaiterai simplement limiter TM à mes fichiers


----------



## kaos (15 Mars 2019)

Mons a dit:


> Ouf!
> Avec 284 pages, ça fait un peu difficile de s'y retrouver ... :/ . Comme je n'ai pas trouvé, j'espere ne pas faire doublon.
> 
> Je voulais savoir s'il était possible de limiter time machine à un certain dossier emplacement (j'ai cru comprendre que l'on peu exclure certains dossiers de time machine, mais ce n'est pas exactement ce que je cherche). J'utilise carbon copy cloner pour le système (vu que certains logiciels ne supportent pas une restauration via TM), et je souhaiterai simplement limiter TM à mes fichiers



TM marche dans l'autre sens, il faut lui dire ce qu'il ne faut pas sauvegarder, cependant, et au vue de l'optimisation de TM, ça serait dommage de pas tout sauvegarder car TM ne nécessite pas beaucoup d'espace de sauvegarde , c'est comme une roue en fait.

Au pire, exclue tout ce que tu ne veut pas et voilà, mais si j'étais toi, je laisserais tout meme si ton disque ne te permet que de revenir que sur 3 ou 4 jours.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Mars 2019)

Mons a dit:


> je souhaiterai simplement limiter TM à mes fichiers


Là, j'utiliserais plutôt iBackup : lui ne sauvegarde (de façon incrémentale) que ce qu'on lui pointe, 
et il est au point autant en sauvegarde qu'en restauration.


----------



## kaos (15 Mars 2019)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Là, j'utiliserais plutôt iBackup : lui ne sauvegarde (de façon incrémentale) que ce qu'on lui pointe,
> et il est au point autant en sauvegarde qu'en restauration.



Faudrait que je me penche sur lui, y'a quelques années, j'avais beaucoup de Bugg et de plantages avec iBackup , ça à du évoluer avec le temps. Bien vue ...


----------



## Raoul Simpson (17 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème avec mes Time Capsule.
Pour faire simple, j'ai 12 Time Capsule qui me permettent de sauvegarder un partie de mon parc. Sur chaque TC il y'a entre 3 et 6 machines de sauvegardées avec des versions d'OSX différentes.

Jusqu'à présent, j'utilisais la commande : sudo tmutil delete /Volume/chemin_de_ma_sauvegarde  pour supprimer les anciennes sauvegardes.

J'ai une TC où il reste 205Go de libre. Avec la commande tmutil, je libère 125 Go donc je devrais théoriquement avoir 330 Go de libre pour mes futures sauvegardes. Or, ce n'est pas le cas. Je reste toujours à 205 Go.
J'ai supprimé encore quelques anciennes sauvegardes pour libérer de l'espace et même problème, je reste figé à 205 Go.

Bien entendu, j'ai redémarré la Time capsule et j'ai aussi viré les .Trashes, sans succès.

Comment retrouver mon espace libre ?

merci


----------



## emalz (25 Avril 2019)

Hello,

Je prépare une clean install de mon macbook. Ayant expliqué à l'Apple Store que je ne voulais pas tout perdre vu le nombre de petits paramétrages custom que j'ai, le Genius me dit que je peux réinstaller par sauvegarde TM (ça ok, j'ai déjà fait plein de fois), mais qu'il est possible de ne pas tout prendre, de "ne choisir que le Dossier utilisateur, pas la session".

A quel moment on fait ce choix, comment on spécifie cela ? De mémoire on dit juste "prendre telle sauvegarde TM" et on n'a pas vraiment d'options, si ?

Merci !


----------



## kachory (1 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit. 

J'ai un souci avec Time Machine. J'ai acheté un petit disque dur pour ma sauvegarde (120 Go). J'ai un MacBook Pro 13 de 2018 avec 256 Go de stockage et 211 de libres :






Cependant Time Machine rechigne et me dit que je n'ai pas assez de stockage. Petit indicateur, j'ai acheté aujourd'hui Parangon NTFS for Mac qui, lui, me signale que j'ai 133 Go d'occupés... :





Diskutil me renvoie ça : 


```
box@macOS ~/Music/YouTube
> diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            129.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS BKP_Time Machine        119.7 GB   disk2s2
```

Si quelqu'un passe par là pourrait-il me filer un coup de pouce ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## kachory (2 Mai 2019)

Up


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2019)

Bonsoir *kachory
*
Le volume *BKP_Time Machine* de ton DDE a *119,7 Go* de capacité. Le volume *Macintosh HD* d'après le tableau d'hier avait *129,4 Go* d'occupation -->

- déjà > il serait impossible de cloner *Macintosh HD* dans *BKP_Time Machine* à cause des *10 Go* d'excédent de la source sur la destination​
- ensuite > Time Machine requiert un volume de destination qui ait une capacité d'environ *3 fois* les données actuelles de la source. Ce afin de pouvoir accumuler les sauvegardes temporelles (ce que ne fait pas un clone)​
=> en résumé : ton DDE n'a pas assez de capacité pour un emploi de sauvegarde intégrale (soit par clonage > soit par Time Machine).


----------



## kachory (2 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *kachory
> *
> Le volume *BKP_Time Machine* de ton DDE a *119,7 Go* de capacité. Le volume *Macintosh HD* d'après le tableau d'hier avait *129,4 Go* d'occupation -->
> 
> ...



Bonsoir macomaniac,

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je me permets juste de rebondir sur un point. J'ai 204 Go de libres sur les 256 alloués. Si j'ai rajouté une capture d'écran de NTFS Parangon c'est que l'information qu'il donnait quand à l'occupation réelle de mon DD (133 Go utilisés alors que je n'en ai utilisé que 40 au max) me paraissait être révélatrice d'un problème et que, s'il n'en était pas la cause, le fait qu'il se "trompe" dans les informations quand à l'occupation du DD méritait d'être relevé.

En ce qui concerne la capacité devant être au moins trois fois supérieure à l'espace de stockage je dois avouer que je n'ai pas fait gaffe en achetant ce disque dur. Cela étant c'est tout de même assez étrange car j'ai pu faire bon nombre de sauvegardes Time Machine sur ce disque depuis janvier 2019 avant de le reformater (pour de toutes autres raisons qu'un problème de stockage). C'est après l'avoir reformaté et sélectionné pour être à nouveau utilisé par Time Machine que j'ai eu ce problème concernant le stockage. Alors même que l'espace disponible sur mon Mac était sinon équivalent, voir plus conséquent, que lors de la première utilisation de ce disque il y'a quelques mois.

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair 

Edit : Je viens de revérifier le renvoi de la commande diskutil et tu as raison. J'ai 129 go d'utilisés selon le système. C'est trés étrange parce que les infos système me confirment bien que j'ai 209 go de libres... Là je suis perdu. Je suis certain de ne pas avoir autant de données sur mon DD. Serait-il possible qu'il y'ait quasiment 100 Go de "faussement" occupés ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2019)

kachory a dit:


> Serait-il possible qu'il y'ait quasiment 100 Go de "faussement" occupés ?



- oui : c'est possible avec le format *apfs*.​
Je peux te proposer une commande qui va mesurer les dossiers de 1er rang de ton volume *Macintosh HD* > ce qui va établir la taille exacte des fichiers et faire ressortir une éventuelle occupation d'espace fantôme. Mais pour que cette commande ne rencontre pas de dénis d'accès à certains dossiers > il faut que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurité) soit désactivé.

Passe donc la commande informative :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut actuel du *SIP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## kachory (2 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> - oui : c'est possible avec le format *apfs*.​
> Je peux te proposer une commande qui va mesurer les dossiers de 1er rang de ton volume *Macintosh HD* > ce qui va établir la taille exacte des fichiers et faire ressortir une éventuelle occupation d'espace fantôme. Mais pour que cette commande ne rencontre pas de dénis d'accès à certains dossiers > il faut que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurité) soit désactivé.
> 
> Passe donc la commande informative :
> ...




```
box@macOS ~
> csrutil status

System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```

Il va falloir que je désactive SIP.

Je suppose que je suis la procédure suivante : Rallumer le mac et taper Commande + R en Root suivi de : csrutil disable ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Le *SIP* est activé, en effet.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution --> attends le temps qu'il faut jusqu'au réaffichage de l'invite de commande en signal de complétion.

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## kachory (3 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le *SIP* est activé, en effet.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



Voici la réponse à cette commande :


```
box@macOS ~
> sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
1,0K    /home
1,1G    /usr
311M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
4,7G    /Library
12G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
4,0K    /.fseventsd
4,8G    /private
69M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
9,8G    /Users
324K    /enum_operation.log
7,8G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
```

Et diskutil me renvoie dorénavant :


```
box@macOS ~
> diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            44.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

J'ai l'impression que ça a fonctionné. Il n'y a plus ce "container" de 130 Go. Par ailleurs Time Machine est opérationnel :






Je suppose que lorsque mon DD externe sera sturé Time Machine fera de la place tout seul. Sinon j'achèterai un DD de 1 To...

Merci beaucoup pour ton coup de main en tout cas 

Ah... Dernière question, pour satisfaire ma curiosité, pourquoi Apple active de base le SIP sur son OS ? Est-ce entièrement lié à la mise ne place de leur système de fichier APFS ou bien cela a toujours été le cas, pour des raisons de sécurité ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Je compte *40,5 Gi* de fichiers catalogués = *43,5 Go*. Contre *44,4 Go* d'occupation de blocs. À *0,9 Go* près > il y a équivalence.

- est-ce que tu as fait quelque chose de spécial (à part éliminer des fichiers) => pour faire ainsi baisser l'occupation des blocs ?​
----------

Passe la commande informative :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots* (instantanés du volume de démarrage) rétenteurs d'espace occupé

Poste le retour - si retour il y a.

----------

Le *SIP* a été mis en place avec l'OS El Capitan 10.11 - lequel s'installait toujours dans des volumes de format* jhfs+*. C'est un protocole de sécurisation du Système qui précède donc la publication du format *apfs*. Il s'inscrit (avis tout personnel) dans un processus de sécurisation à outrance > qui limite de plus en plus drastiquement la liberté de manœuvre logicielle de l'utilisateur.


----------



## kachory (3 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je compte *40,5 Gi* de fichiers catalogués = *43,5 Go*. Contre *44,4 Go* d'occupation de blocs. À *0,9 Go* près > il y a équivalence.
> 
> - est-ce que tu as fait quelque chose de spécial (à part éliminer des fichiers) => pour faire ainsi baisser l'occupation des blocs ?​
> ----------
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse. Donc selon toi il s'agirait d'une volonté de garder "captif" l'utilisateur dans l'environnement Apple ? Ce protocole joue aussi en cas de dual-boot Linux par exemple ? Je sais que, même dans le cas d'Archlinux qui est une distribution très à jour, il est difficile d'installer un OS Gnu/Linux (je ne sais même pas si c'est possible avec BSD) sur un Mac. C'est encore plus verouillé que Windows avec son UEFI... Bon tu me diras Apple est une compagnie privée qui fait, grosso modo, ce qu'elle veut de ce côté là (et puis Homebrew est vraiment pas mal pour gérer des logiciels issus du monde Gnu/Linux) 

Concernant ma pratique il est possible que ma façon de supprimer mes logiciels (Passage par Applications pour une désinstallation standard + Elimination des fichiers de cache et ou de config via EasyFInd) joue. Je ne sais pas trop. 

Concernant le retour de la commande il n'y a que la sauvegarde Time Machine de ce matin listée :


```
box@macOS ~
> tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-05-03-072510
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Les *snapshots* ont été introduits par l'*apfs* -->

- il s'agit d'instantanés du volume de démarrage à un instant T > stockés dans un magasin (« *snapshot metadata tree* ») du système de fichiers *apfs* > hors du volume concerné. Étant des méta-données > ils n'ont pas de taille appréciable en soi. Mais un effet collatéral sur le volume de démarrage : ils retiennent à l'état "occupé" tous les blocs porteurs des écritures des fichiers imagés dans l'instantané. Même si l'utilisateur supprime ensuite des tas de ces fichiers --> ils sont désindexés du catalogue des fichiers > mais les blocs porteurs de leurs écritures ne sont pas "libérés" > càd. considérés comme vacants pour de nouvelles écritures. Ils restent verrouillés en l'état. Ce qui peut permettre une réversion du volume à l'état temporel imagé par le *snapshot*.​
- en conséquence --> il peut y avoir un espace de blocs occupés dans le volume > largement supérieur à la taille des fichiers catalogués. Le *snapshot* que tu as --> est susceptible d'avoir cet effet > si tu opères de gros mouvements de fichiers dans ton volume. Si tu veux fermer le robinet des *snapshots* > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* => décoche la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*". Aucun *snapshot* ne sera plus créé périodiquement pour imager un état temporel T du volume > série d'images temporelles que Time Machine peut utiliser pour sauvegarder en plus de l'état actuel du volume --> une série d'états antérieurs archivés par les *snapshots*. TM ne sauvegardera chaque fois que le seul état présent du volume.​
----------

Si le *SIP* est activé > tu ne peux pas installer complètement *rEFInd* par exemple (le gestionnaire de démarrage) --> car en dehors du panneau des *Préférences Système* : *Disque de démarrage* => aucune commande dans le Terminal ne peut modifier le chemin de démarrage automatique du Mac en *NVRAM* : la variable *efi-boot-device* qui y correspond se trouve verrouillée par le *SIP*. Tu ne peux pas passer une commande informative *gpt* => pour afficher le tableau des blocs du disque de démarrage --> car l'accès aux blocs du disque est verrouillé par le *SIP*. Tu ne peux pas modifier le type d'une partition auxilaire de la partition-Système (comme la partition de secours *Recovery HD* classique) > en utilisant une commande *asr*. *SIP* activé ou pas > la gestion des *ACL* (permissions spéciales) a été proscrite : ni la commande *ls* (avec l'option *e*) ne peut plus afficher les permissions d'*ACL* > ni la commande *chmod* ne peut plus les manipuler de façon opératoire. La commande *du* (de mesure des fichiers) --> se voit interdire l'accès en lecture à des dossiers protégés. La commande *ls* se voit interdire l'accès en lecture aux bases de données de l'*Open Directory*...

- j'arrête là cette petite liste de cas : la somme de restrictions imposées par les OS récents - chacun en ajoutant silencieusement de nouvelles sans aucune documentation publique --> a quelque chose d'écrasant pour l'utilisateur qui aime à passer des commandes.​


----------



## kachory (3 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Les *snapshots* ont été introduits par l'*apfs* -->
> 
> - il s'agit d'instantanés du volume de démarrage à un instant T > stockés dans un magasin (« *snapshot metadata tree* ») du système de fichiers *apfs* > hors du volume concerné. Étant des méta-données > ils n'ont pas de taille appréciable en soi. Mais un effet collatéral sur le volume de démarrage : ils retiennent à l'état "occupé" tous les blocs porteurs des écritures des fichiers imagés dans l'instantané. Même si l'utilisateur supprime ensuite des tas de ces fichiers --> ils sont désindexés du catalogue des fichiers > mais les blocs porteurs de leurs écritures ne sont pas "libérés" > càd. considérés comme vacants pour de nouvelles écritures. Ils restent verrouillés en l'état. Ce qui peut permettre une réversion du volume à l'état temporel imagé par le *snapshot*.​
> - en conséquence --> il peut y avoir un espace de blocs occupés dans le volume > largement supérieur à la taille des fichiers catalogués. Le *snapshot* que tu as --> est susceptible d'avoir cet effet > si tu opères de gros mouvements de fichiers dans ton volume. Si tu veux fermer le robinet des *snapshots* > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* => décoche la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*". Aucun *snapshot* ne sera plus créé périodiquement pour imager un état temporel T du volume > série d'images temporelles que Time Machine peut utiliser pour sauvegarder en plus de l'état actuel du volume --> une série d'états antérieurs archivés par les *snapshots*. TM ne sauvegardera chaque fois que le seul état présent du volume.​
> ...



Merci pour tes explications très claires. Tu es très calé ! Et du coup j’en sais un peu plus sur le fonctionnement de la machine 

Concernant SIP j’ai l’impression, à te lire, que c’est une façon monstrueuse de brider Root en fait. Du coup si Apple veut créer une espèce d’enclave accessible uniquement par son personnel dans la machine qu’il te vend il le peut ? 

Par curiosité, ça n’a peut être pas grand chose à voir, sais tu comment la puce T2, contenant des données sensibles comme les empreintes digitales, et des données moins confidentielles (puisque selon Apple elle servirait de « coprocesseur » en s’occupant je crois d’une partie du son et de plein d’autres choses) fonctionne dans les faits ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Heureusement > Apple a comme cheval de bataille la protection des données personnelles de l'utilisateur. On peut donc penser que l'accroissement de la sécurisation logicielle reste au service de cette fin.

Que des localisations-Système invisibles dans l'OS se retrouvent hors d'accès utilisateur (même utilisateur *root* dans une session du *terminal*) : cela paraît envisageable.

Je ne saurais te répondre à propos de la *T2* : je n'ai pas un Mac qui en soit doté et je n'ai pas pu faire de test de fonctionnement. Il semble qu'on puisse désactiver pas mal de réglages par défaut de la *T2* dans une application de la session de secours du disque (barre de menus supérieure > menu : Utilitaires).


----------



## kachory (3 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Heureusement > Apple a comme cheval de bataille la protection des données personnelles de l'utilisateur. On peut donc penser que l'accroissement de la sécurisation logicielle reste au service de cette fin.
> 
> Que des localisations-Système invisibles dans l'OS se retrouvent hors d'accès utilisateur (même utilisateur *root* dans une session du *terminal*) : cela paraît envisageable.
> 
> Je ne saurais te répondre à propos de la *T2* : je n'ai pas un Mac qui en soit doté et je n'ai pas pu faire de test de fonctionnement. Il semble qu'on puisse désactiver pas mal de réglages par défaut de la *T2* dans une application de la session de secours du disque (barre de menus supérieure > menu : Utilitaires).



Oui. C'est ce qu'ils prétendent en effet. En ce qui me concerne je leur fait confiance et depuis que je suis passé sous mac en machine principale j'ai transféré tout mon Drive de chez Google dans celui d'Apple via iCloud Drive de manière à centraliser un maximum de mes données. Ne reste plus qu'à passer progressivement de mon adresse Gmail à celle d'iCloud.

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas


----------



## fousfous (13 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

Depuis un certains temps j'ai un problème avec time machine, je ne peux plus faire de sauvegardes, lorsque je lance la sauvegarde il va commencer mais ensuite s'arrêter tout seul quelques minutes après sans le moindre message d'erreur.
Je suis sur la dernière version et j'ai le problème sur les 2 disques de sauvegardes, j'ai essayé en supprimant les disques de sauvegardes mais ça revient au même au final.

Une idée de comment régler le problème?


----------



## fousfous (25 Mai 2019)

Pas d'idée? Parce que si mon système crash je n'aurais rien.


----------



## peyret (25 Mai 2019)

Je n'utilise pas TM pour "ces histoires que tu as " .....

J'ai préféré CCC depuis 5 ou 6 ans et RAS   tout roule.....


----------



## chafpa (25 Mai 2019)

L'un est quand même complémentaire de l'autre ... en tout cas c'est comme cela que je le conçois !


----------



## JediMac (13 Août 2019)

Bonjour
Une sauvegarde TM se fait sur un NAS. Jusqu'à hier pas de souci, mais depuis, la sauvegarde ne se fait plus, pourtant aucun paramètre n'a changé. Voici le message d'erreur : "Time Machine n’a pas effectué de sauvegarde car le disque de sauvegarde auparavant chiffré ne l’est plus."
Or le NAS n'a jamais été chiffré. La sauvegarde d'autres collègues fonctionnent, et je peux monter l'image .sparsebundle de cette sauvegarde et accéder aux fichiers sans qu'aucun mot de passe ne soit demandé.
Une idée pour relancer les sauvegardes ? Ou faudra-t-il que je l'efface pour en refaire une ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (13 Août 2019)

chafpa a dit:


> L'un est quand même complémentaire de l'autre ... en tout cas c'est comme cela que je le conçois !


+1 : time machine et des clones.

@fousfous : vu que tu as deux disques de sauvegardes, peut être pourrais tu déjà avoir un clone, comme ça tu as au moins une sauvegarde.


----------



## biship34 (10 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, en voulant faire un backup avec Time Machine j'ai selectionné mon disque dur externe et bien sûr toutes les données dessus ont été effacées y a t il un moyen de récuperer mes fichiers ?


----------



## Chris K (10 Septembre 2019)

biship34 a dit:


> Bonjour, en voulant faire un backup avec Time Machine j'ai selectionné mon disque dur externe et bien sûr toutes les données dessus ont été effacées y a t il un moyen de récuperer mes fichiers ?



Oui, avec la sauvegarde de ton disque externe  (ben oui, faut tout sauvegarder).


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2019)

ARGHHHHH. Ça va être dur. Il ne faut plus rien copier sur ce disque et avoir un disque vide de même taille pour recopier les fichiers perdus via un logiciel de récupération de données. Perso, je fais ça avec DiskWarrior : https://alsoft.com/DiskWarrior

Bref, ça va te coûter cher cette histoire.

Ensuite, comme le dit Chris, même un disque externe se sauve  a


----------



## biship34 (13 Septembre 2019)

Merci pour vos réponses j’ai réussi à tout récupérer grâce à Photorec


----------



## chafpa (17 Septembre 2019)

Petit (?) souci rencontré ce jour avec Time Machine / Time Capsule avec HDD de 2 To.
J'utilise ce couple depuis plus de 10 ans.
Je crée une nouvelle sauvegarde chaque fois que je change d'iMac soit la 3ème fois en 10 ans.

Ce matin Time Machine m'informe que la sauvegarde (auto) n'a pas pu avoir lieu  pour cause de HDD plein ( mon FD fait 1,12 To).

Je croyais que Time Machine faisait le ménage automatiquement quand cela était nécessaire !
Que Nenni .... TM me demande de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde complète.

Je m'exécute , sauvegarde lancée avant midi et à 18h30, j'en ai encore pour 20 à 22 heures cela dépend. pour 690 Go à sauvegarder.

J'ai loupé un épisode ?


----------



## chafpa (18 Septembre 2019)

Ce matin, chose incroyable, la sauvegarde vers la Time Capsule n'est pas terminée, après plus de 22 heures, mais le pire c'est que Time Machine a déjà sauvegardé 1,15 To alors que je n'ai que 690 Go sur le FD de l'iMac et la sauvegarde devrait faire 1,27 Go !

C'est grave Docteur ?

J'ai arrêté la sauvegarde et ayant accès au HDD de la Time Capsule, j'ai lancé le SOS.

Il me trouve "Clé d'index non valable"


----------



## chafpa (19 Septembre 2019)

J'ai relancé une nouvelle sauvegarde en ayant effacé la "première" selon la procédure Apple.

Elle a démarré rapidement mais elle a mis 21 heures pour sauvegarder 1,4 To sur le HDD de la Time Capsule alors que mon FD ne fait que 1,12 To avec 690 Go de données.

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance à qui pourra m'aider.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Septembre 2019)

chafpa a dit:


> Que faire ?


Je regarderais ce que TM a bien pu sauvegarder, en Entrant dans les sauvegardes

= j'ai l'impression que TM te sauvegarde autre chose que ton disque interne (mais TM a bien changé depuis 1 ou 2 ans avec l'APFS…),
ou que ta Capsule est naze (si tu as un disque filaire qui traîne, sauvegarde dessus, pour voir si TM t'en sauvegarde "autant").


----------



## litobar71 (19 Septembre 2019)

bonjour,

bien vérifier dans les *Options* Time Machine si la *Taille estimée de la sauvegarde* est cohérente avec les 690 Go.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Septembre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> bien vérifier dans les *Options* Time Machine si la *Taille estimée de la sauvegarde* est cohérente avec les 690 Go.


Bonjour,

Et si elle n'est pas bonne, que fais-tu ??


----------



## litobar71 (19 Septembre 2019)

dans ce cas cela fait un point de départ pour enquêter.


----------



## chafpa (20 Septembre 2019)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je regarderais ce que TM a bien pu sauvegarder, en Entrant dans les sauvegardes
> 
> = j'ai l'impression que TM te sauvegarde autre chose que ton disque interne (mais TM a bien changé depuis 1 ou 2 ans avec l'APFS…),
> ou que ta Capsule est naze (si tu as un disque filaire qui traîne, sauvegarde dessus, pour voir si TM t'en sauvegarde "autant").


J'ai effectivement mis mon HDD de la TC dans un dock relié en USB au Mac et TM m'a fait la même blague  1,3 To de sauvegardés.

J'ai voulu récupérer mon clone fait avec CCC et là cela devient grave pour moi car le backup qu'il transfére sur le Mac ne fait que 320 Go et je ne peux plus le démarrer !

Seule solution de dépannage, booter le Mac à partir de mon clone et le Mac ne me sert plus que d'écran.

Par l'utilitaire de disque, je vois bien que mon clone a 630 Go dessus mais impossible de les remettre sur le Mac.

Je suis dans la panade !

Help, please.


----------



## chafpa (22 Septembre 2019)

Après maints tâtonnements, le problème semble (?) résolu mais je ne saurai dire la cause de celui-ci.


----------



## chafpa (12 Octobre 2019)

chafpa a dit:


> Après maints tâtonnements, le problème semble (?) résolu mais je ne saurai dire la cause de celui-ci.


Maintenant je connais la cause. Le fautif est CCC qui crée une "sauvegarde (?)" appelée _CCC SafetyNet de 301 Go sur le HDD de l'iMac avant de procéder au clonage de celui par sécurité. Bien sûr CCC ne clone pas ce dossier et ne sauvegarde que 330 Go de "Systéme, Applications et Datas"

Par contre, à la première sauvegarde fait par Time Machine sur le HDD de la Time Capsule, *tout est sauvegardé : _CCC SafetyNet + le contenu de l'iMac*. CQFD !


----------



## Sly54 (12 Octobre 2019)

chafpa a dit:


> Par contre, à la première sauvegarde fait par Time Machine sur le HDD de la Time Capsule, *tout est sauvegardé : _CCC SafetyNet + le contenu de l'iMac*. CQFD !


Ahaha, que TM peut être drôle !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Octobre 2019)

chafpa a dit:


> Le fautif est CCC qui crée une "sauvegarde (?)" appelée _CCC SafetyNet de 301 Go sur le HDD de l'iMac avant de procéder au clonage de celui par sécurité.


Le fautif, cela devrait plutôt être toi, qui un jour a choisi ton iMac comme destination des sauvegardes de CCC 
= SafetyNet est une fonctionnalité propre à CCC qui vise à protéger les données stockées sur vos volumes de destination. Cette fonctionnalité a été conçue principalement dans le but de protéger le contenu d’un volume qui a été sélectionné par erreur comme volume de destination. Au lieu de supprimer immédiatement le contenu de ce volume, CCC le place dans un dossier appelé « _CCC SafetyNet ».

Dossier qui n'est pas toujours facile à supprimer.


----------



## chafpa (13 Octobre 2019)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Dossier qui n'est pas toujours facile à supprimer.


Oui, c'est un fait avéré qu'un jour j'ai été obligé d'utiliser un clone fait par CCC pour remettre mon système en place mais cela fait bien longtemps !

Quand à le supprimer, c'est jouer avec le feu car le Mac utilise quelques fichiers que _CCC SafetyNet contient. Depuis le temps que j'ai découvert ce problème j'ai essayé en vain car plantage du système. 

Dans ma misère je vais attendre une première mise à jour de Catalina pour faire une clean install et supprimer cette vérole.


----------



## chafpa (13 Octobre 2019)

Lu à l'instant et en diagonale  le .pdf d'aide de CCC.

Il faut aller à la page 144 du manuel pour découvrir cette "subtilité" quand même. 

PS : Qui lit l'intégralité des fichiers d'aide de nos jours ?


----------



## Bibouoff (19 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour !

J’ai un petit soucis, enfin je crois que c’en est un ...

Mon ancien macbook air de 2013 m’a lâché subitement, heureusement j’y faisais tout le temps des sauvegardes via time machine. J’ai donc acheté un macbook pro de 2019, et je suis passé via l’assistant de migration et time machine pour récupérer toutes mes données sur mon nouveau mac. J’ai commencé l’opération hier vers 17:30, et depuis environ 19h, le statut est toujours « 75456 éléments traités ». La barre de progression n’a pas bougé depuis ce moment (c’est à dire un tout petit bout sur toute la barre). Ma sauvegarde doit bien être lourde, j’avais 256 Go de stockage et il ne me restait plus beaucoup de place !

Mais à quel moment dois-je m’inquiéter que ça ne semble pas avancer ? La lumière de mon disque dur clignote toujours, donc je me dis qu’il travaille au moins ...


----------



## Nicolas37130 (11 Novembre 2019)

bonsoir
je viens ici car j'ai un souci avec Time Machine...
Ma config : NAS synology DS213j 2x3To RAID, connecté en ethernet sur ma freebox revolution.
Timemachine configuré sur mes 2 mac (MacBook Pro sous yosemite et imac sous Sierra. Antivirus et firewall Intego. 

J'ai créé un dossier spécifique dans mon NAS pour TM, avec les privilèges, le quota...
Ca fait longtemps que j'ai tout ça en place et ça fonctionne bien. 
Tout allait bien jusqu'au 13 octobre.
Depuis ce jour Time Machine ne sauvegarde plus sur mon NAS. Le disque de sauvegarde n'est plus accessible. 
J'ai essayé plein de trucs mais rien n'y fait ; le disque partage dans mon NAS n'est plus visible dans les préférences TM.
J'ai essayé de passer l'accès au NAS en SMB par défaut (il était en AFP jusqu'alors).
J'ai changé les mots de passes de l'utilisateur TM que j'avais créé, je me suis connecté au NAS et ai monté le dossier qui-va-bien, mais TM ne voit toujours pas ce dossier, alors que dans le finder je le vois dans le serveur.
Si quelqu'un a une idée... Ca fait 2h que je cherche sur le net et que je ne trouve rien...
Merci, merci


----------



## jack2020 (28 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un iMac sous Catalina.
Lorsque je branche ma sauvegarde time machine faite avec mon ancien mac sous Mac OS 10.6.8, la sauvegarde apparait sur le bureau mais l'assistant migration ne la trouve pas.
Comment faire pour transférer mes données ?
En connexion directe entre les mac, l'assistant migration me dit que la version macOS de mon ancien ordi est trop ancienne.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## hdaiforever (28 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir,

J'ai commandé un SDD de 1To pour remplacer mon lecteur/graveur DVD qui ne fonctionne plus, je garde le HDD de 1To d'origine à mon iMac 27" 2011.

Je possède un HDD externe (USB) de 1To pour la Time Machine.

J'aimerai repartir sur une installation propre de High Sierra sur le futur SDD.


Questions:

1- faut il faire une restauration à partir de la Time Machine directement sur le SDD neuf ?
=> cela ne va pas créer la zizanie étant donné que les données proviennent du HDD ?

2- si je repars sur une installation de High Sierra, il faut mettre High Sierra sur une clé USB ?
=> j'ai High Sierra (4,8Go) pris sur App Store sur mon HDD

3- est ce qu'une restauration depuis la Time Machine ne va pas reinstaller tout un tas de merdouilles que j'ai accumulé depuis toutes ses années ?
=> ce qui éviterait d'avoir une installation de l'OS propre et "vierge" comme si l'iMac sortait du carton

Le soucis avec une installation propre c'est qu'on perd:
- tous les paramètres/configurations des logiciels
- tous les paramètres/configurations du navigateur internet, Firefox dans mon cas (login/password, favoris/onglets, extensions ...)
- tous les paramètres/configurations de l'iMac

Merci pour votre aide, bon week end.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Décembre 2019)

jack2020 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'acheter un iMac sous Catalina.
> Lorsque je branche ma sauvegarde time machine faite avec mon ancien mac sous Mac OS 10.6.8, la sauvegarde apparait sur le bureau mais l'assistant migration ne la trouve pas.
> Comment faire pour transférer mes données ?
> ...


Bonsoir,

L'idéal serait de Restaurer ta sauvegarde sur un disque externe à partir de ton ancien Mac : l'Assistant de Migration devrait alors reconnaître tes données 10.6.8. Et si ce n'est pas le cas, tu pourrait piocher à la main pour récupérer tes données.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Décembre 2019)

hdaiforever a dit:


> 1- faut il faire une restauration à partir de la Time Machine directement sur le SDD neuf ?
> => cela ne va pas créer la zizanie étant donné que les données proviennent du HDD ?
> 
> 2- si je repars sur une installation de High Sierra, il faut mettre High Sierra sur une clé USB ?
> ...


Bonsoir,

Plus c'est compliqué à faire, plus c'est propre : tu choisiras donc en fonction de la stabilité actuelle de tes données et de ton courage !

Si ton système est actuellement stable, tu peux juste restaurer ta sauvegarde HDD sur le SSD.
Si tu as des gags, réinstalle un OS avec une clé usb, puis migre les données TM à la première connexion sur ton nouvel OS.


----------



## hdaiforever (28 Décembre 2019)

@FrançoisMacG

Mon OS est stable mais avec quelques plantages de temps en temps avec certains softs, et il commence à ramer sur certaines tâches.
J'ai installé pleins d'applis (supprimées avec UAPP mais on ne sait jamais si tout est bien supprimé), plus toutes les bidouilles au fil du temps créées dans le Terminal pour X ou Y raisons.

Migrer mes données TM sur le nouvel OS, je peux:
- remettre mes favoris/extensions/logins+passwords dans Firefox ?
- remettre la configuration de l'iMac (comptes mails, données réseaux RJ45/wifi/redirection de ports des appareils, ...)

Le plus chiant serait tout le paramétrage réseau, j'ai plusieurs caméras IP avec tout un tas de redirections de ports et tout ce qui va avec (TCP, DHCP, DNS, ...), un routeur wifi, une imprimante, j'ai tellement galéré pour que tout fonctionne correctement.


----------



## KorE (4 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'hésite à remplacer mon vieux Macbook par un modèle dernier cri mais j'ai une question liée à Time Machine.

Actuellement je dispose:
- d'un SSD de 2to
- d'un forfait iCloud de 2to
- d'une Time Capsule de 2to qui me sert de Time Machine.

Je ne me sers jamais bien entendu de tous mes fichiers, mais le fait qu'ils soient sur mon mac en permanence m'assure qu'ils sont sauvegardés sur Time Machine.
Je n'oublie pas qu'iCloud n'est qu'une solution de synchronisation, et non de sauvegarde.

Le système fonctionne parfaitement: la totalité d'iCloud Drive est téléchargée en local sur le mac, et par conséquent Time Capsule fait des copies intégrales de ce qui est présent sur le Mac, et donc sur iCloud.

L'ensemble de mes documents sont donc disponibles en permanence sur les 3 stockages.
Si à tout hasard il y a un problème sur le Cloud, j'ai tout sur le Mac.
Et surtout, en cas de problème de SSD, j'ai une copie sur la Time Capsule.

La problématique est la suivante: le MacBook Air 2019 me plait bien, mais la capacité maxi est de 1to seulement.

Impossible donc de restaurer 100% d'une sauvegarde Time Capsule dessus.

Et surtout, il est impossible d'avoir sur le Mac 100% du contenu d'iCloud Drive, et donc sur la Time Capsule.

Ne souhaitant pas prendre le risque d'avoir mes documents stockés uniquement sur iCloud, et le mac étant "trop petit" pour stocker tout, savez-vous s'il existe un moyen pour que Time Capsule fasse des sauvegardes de la totalité de mon iCloud Drive ?

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2020)

KorE a dit:


> La problématique est la suivante: le MacBook Air 2019 me plait bien, mais la capacité maxi est de 1to seulement.
> 
> Impossible donc de restaurer 100% d'une sauvegarde Time Capsule dessus.
> 
> ...


Bonjour tout seul,

La problématique est surtout : combien as-tu de données sur ton Mac ? 
(= quelle est la taille des données que ta Capsule restaurera ?) 
Si ta Capsule fait 2 To, ton Mac ne doit pas être plein à ras bord : il n'est peut-être rempli qu'au tiers ou à la moitié ?

S'il est rempli à plus de 800 Go, la solution est de virer tes données "superflues" sur un SSD externe (pour pouvoir y accéder rapidement en USB-C), en doublant avec un autre disque externe (pour y dupliquer/sauvegarder ces données).
La solution est un peu laborieuse, mais apparemment tu n'as pas envie d'investir dans un nouveau Mac de 2 To…


----------



## KorE (4 Janvier 2020)

J'ai plus d'1,3 to utilisés sur le mac, et je ne souhaite pas scinder mes données.

D'ou ma question sur TIme machine


----------



## pierreE75009 (6 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

je vais récupèrer un mac book pro 2011 avec 300giga de hd auquel je vais rajouter un ssd de 200 ou 400giga (sur l’emplacement du lecteur de cd).

ma sauvegarde time machine de mon ancien Mac avoisine les 650giga, je voulais savoir comment cela se passe lors de la restauration? Est ce que j’ai une manipulation à faire ? 
et sinon est ce qu’il est possible de choisir ce qu’on veut restaurer de la time machine ?

je vous remercie d’avance de vos réponses
Bonne journée


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2020)

pierreE75009 a dit:


> je voulais savoir comment cela se passe lors de la restauration? Est ce que j’ai une manipulation à faire ?
> et sinon est ce qu’il est possible de choisir ce qu’on veut restaurer de la time machine ?


Bonsoir,

La réponse est là.


----------



## pierreE75009 (6 Janvier 2020)

Super merci 
J’ai même pas pris le temps de regarder sur le support Apple.

bonne soirée


----------



## ronparchita (8 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Sous Mavericks, j'ai procédé plusieurs fois à l'effacement de la sauvegarde Latest rien qu'avec un clic sur supprimer. Je voudrais bien pouvoir à nouveau le faire, mais après selection de Latest, l'icone "supprimer" reste grise (désactivée). Est-ce que ça se répare s'il vous plait ? D'avance merci.


----------



## StéphanH (2 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Avant la disparition d’iTunes, je savais exclure de ma sauvegarde Time Machine les sauvegardes iTunes de mes iPhone et iPAD. 

Depuis la disparition d’iTunes, je ne sais plus où sont rangées ces sauvegardes. 

Comment faire pour les exclure ???

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## StéphanH (2 Avril 2020)

La réponse est ici pour ceux que cela intéresse : https://appletoolbox.com/find-itunes-backup-windows-mac/

Et l’exclusion TM fonctionne.


----------



## bourdaud (3 Avril 2020)

Je sauvegarde avec TM en alternance sur un disque externe USB et un disque en réseau (WD my cloud).
Le disque en réseau bugge de temps à autre.

Voilà mon souci du jour:
Après vérification TM me demande de refaire la sauvegarde. Je dis OK mais alors apparait un message d'erreur :





Du coup j'ouvre le disque WD par Réseau et je cherche à ouvrir ou éjecter le sparsebundle en question.
Mais ce "fichier n'existe plus" :


Donc pour le moment, plus moyen de lancer de sauvegarde sur le disque en réseau... (heureusement que le disque USB fonctionne)
Merci pour un tuyau


----------



## bourdaud (6 Avril 2020)

Une précision: bien que "inexistant" le sparsebundle affiche un taille de 438 Go.


----------



## ronparchita (9 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Si tu ne t'en est pas sorti.
Ca arrive parfois parce que la dernière sauvegarde est corrompue. Il faut donc l'effacer.
Ca m'est arrivé plusieurs fois.
J'ai fait une fiche, je te la colle ci-dessous.
Elle a fonctionné deux fois.
Pas la troisième !
Essaie quand même :

POUR SUPPRIMER UN BACKUP SUR TIME MACHINE 20200113

1ere chose à faire stopper les sauvegardes via pref Systeme (mettre sur « non »)
Se connecter à TC, 
apparait alors ds la colonne de gauche de finder : copies sauvegardes de TM,
Si ça n’apparait pas, il faut absolument trouver le moyen que ça apparaisse. 
J’ai trouvé : 2 clics sur FBXXX, ça donne dans la colonne de droite TC, 1 clic sur TC donne à droite iMac de Jean-Luc.sparsebundle. clic donne dans colone de gauche Copie de sauvegarde. clic dessus puis clic, backups.backupdb, clic imac de Jean-Luc, il faut attendre très longtemps avant d’obtenir la liste des bakup avec les dates, 

J’ai supprimé Latest (sélectionner puis avec supprimer en haut de la fenêtre), car c’est souvent cette sauvegarde qui bloque puis 
J’avais au-dessus de Latest  2020-01-13-171939.inProgress
je l’ai supprimé aussi

Ejecter copies de sauvegarde et via pref système, remettre « oui » pour réactiver les sauvegardes.
Vérifier que ça remarche tout seul à l’heure programmée.
Normalement ça marche.

Bon courage


----------



## ErikM (20 Août 2020)

En 2020, utilisez-vous encore Time Machine ?

merki


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2020)

Oui, pourquoi ?


----------



## chafpa (20 Août 2020)

Bien sûr .... et depuis plus de 10 ans, le soft fonctionne en permanence avec une Time Capsule ..... ce qui ne m'empêche pas de faire régulièrement des backups avec CCC !


----------



## Sly54 (20 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, pourquoi ?


Oui aussi, pourquoi aussi ?..


----------



## lucadriano (21 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum je viens de m'inscrire  !

J'ai une question à vous poser, j'ai un NAS Synology sur lequel j'ai plusieurs sauvegardes Time capsule pour mes différents MAC ( 1 IMac, 1macbook 1 MacBook pro).

J'arrive à sélectionner la sauvegarde que je souhaite sans soucis, la chose que je ne parviens pas à faire c'est de pouvoir accéder aux différentes dates depuis le menu Time Machine. Je n'ai que deux dates qui s'affichent, aujourd'hui et hier, mais si je vais depuis mon iMac depuis laquelle je fais la sauvegarde par exemple j'ai réellement le choix de la date via le menu "3D" sur la droite du jour précis que je souhaite. Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de l'avoir également un accédant à Time Machine depuis un autre Mac ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses  !


----------



## Herogei (21 Août 2020)

ErikM a dit:


> En 2020, utilisez-vous encore Time Machine ?
> 
> merki




oui toujours et encore pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## daffyb (21 Août 2020)

lucadriano a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur ce forum je viens de m'inscrire  !
> 
> ...


ça peut être très long. As tu assez patienté ?


----------



## MrTom (21 Août 2020)

Hello,

J'ai une question concernant le fonctionnement de TM : à quoi servent les instantanés mis sur le disque interne ? Finissent-ils par être copiés sur le disque TM ? 
Peut-être avez vous une doc vers un fonctionnement précis de Time Machine ? Merci


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Août 2020)

ErikM a dit:


> En 2020, utilisez-vous encore Time Machine ?
> 
> merki



C'est un indispensable pour moi. Je fais même 2 sauvegardes TM : 1 sur un DD externe sur mon bureau et l'autre sur un autre DD externe planqué chez moi au cas où je serais cambriolée et où on me faucherait et l'ordi et le DD.


----------



## lucadriano (21 Août 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> ça peut être très long. As tu assez patienté ?


Oui, enfin je pense cela fait deux semaines que c'est ainsi …


----------



## ronparchita (21 Août 2020)

ErikM a dit:


> En 2020, utilisez-vous encore Time Machine ?
> 
> merki


Oui, ça me permet entre-autres de récupérer des fichiers effacés par erreur. Ca me manquerait si cette sauvegarde disparaissait.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Peut-être avez vous une doc vers un fonctionnement précis de Time Machine ? Merci


Hi,

C'est là.



lucadriano a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de l'avoir également un accédant à Time Machine depuis un autre Mac ?


Bonjour, et bienvenue,

Ma première réaction a été de me dire que ta Capsule est pleine et ne conserve que les deux dernières sauvegardes par manque d'espace...

Essiae d'appuyer sur la touche Alt quand tu cliques l'icône de TM dans la barre des menus ou le Dock : tu devrais accéder aux autres sauvegardes que celle de l'ordi sur lequel tu cliques.


----------



## maxou56 (21 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> J'ai une question concernant le fonctionnement de TM : à quoi servent les instantanés mis sur le disque interne ? Finissent-ils par être copiés sur le disque TM ?


Bonsoir,
Tu parles des Snapshots (instantanés), ils sont liés à l'AFPS (depuis High Sierra sur SSD et Mojave) pas à directement à Time Machine, bien que Time Machine les utilisent.
Pour la gestion par macOS de ceux-ci:


> Time Machine enregistre un instantané de votre disque de démarrage environ toutes les heures et le conserve pendant 24 heures. Un instantané supplémentaire de la dernière sauvegarde Time Machine réussie est conservé, jusqu’à ce que de l’espace soit nécessaire. Et sous macOS High Sierra ou version ultérieure, un autre instantané est sauvegardé avant l’installation d’une mise à jour de macOS.


Mais ils ne gênent normalement pas, ils sont purgés si il n'y a pas suffisamment d'espace (sauf bug) et ils ne prennent pas forcément beaucoup de place (sa dépend si tu supprimes ou ajoutes beaucoup de données)

Il est possible de les faire manuellement par exemple avant de faire une modification, cela permet de revenir en arrière en quelques minutes.

```
sudo tmutil snapshot
```


----------



## ErikM (23 Août 2020)

Herogei a dit:


> oui toujours et encore pourquoi cette question ?



peut-être parce qu’Apple veut toujours et encore changer des choses qui marchent .. Pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas

on est en droit de penser qu’Apple peut encore sur un coup de tête ou juste pour imposer une nouvelle lubie va arrêter un bon soft


----------



## lucadriano (23 Août 2020)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Essaie d'appuyer sur la touche Alt quand tu cliques l'icône de TM dans la barre des menus ou le Dock : tu devrais accéder aux autres sauvegardes que celle de l'ordi sur lequel tu cliques.



J'ai encore 1,23 To de libre sur 3. quand j'accède à entrer dans Time Machine, j'ai juste le choix de naviguer à droite sur maintenant. Aucune date antérieure ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Août 2020)

Ton répertoire DCIM ne doit pas être sauvegardé par Time Machine.
Essaye un autre répertoire comme ton user ou téléchargement. Là tu devrais avoir plusieurs dates proposées.


----------



## lucadriano (23 Août 2020)

Je peux me rendre sur n'importe quel répertoire le résultat est le même .. Sur la photo c'est le répertoire sur lequel je me trouvais dans le Finder donc même pas sur une sauvegarde Time Machine..

Ce que je ne comprends pas, que ce soit sur ma Timecapsule Apple et mon NAS synology, je peux choisir le disque sur lequel je veux sauvegarder mais quand je rentre sur time machine il n'y a rien ! A quoi sert Time machine du coup sur mac ? ? Je peux accéder aux fichiers depuis le Finder enfin à certains mais impossible d'accéder depuis Entre dans time machine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Août 2020)

Tu devrais commencer par activer la sauvegarde automatique : case tout à gauche à cocher.



La tienne est décochée sur ta capture, c'est sûrement pour cela que ça ne te propose rien.
Ensuite, tu devrais avoir plus de choix pour tes restaurations.


----------



## lucadriano (23 Août 2020)

Oui car même cochée le souci est présent et vu que j'essaie depuis 3 Mac différents c'est pour pas lancer des sauvegardes pour rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Août 2020)

Je n'avais pas fait attention, mais tu parles de Time capsule et non de Time Machine.

Normalement, tu as déjà fait "choisir un disque" puis le choix de ton "Time capsule" à cet endroit vu que ton disque est sélectionné





> Pour utiliser une AirPort Time Capsule pour les sauvegardes, cliquez sur « Autre AirPort Time Capsule », puis sur Configurer. Suivez les instructions d’Utilitaire AirPort pour configurer le disque AirPort Time Capsule, puis revenez aux préférences Time Machine. Votre disque AirPort Time Capsule sera répertorié en tant que destination de sauvegarde disponible



Mais sur ta capture d'écran, cela dit bien qu'il n'y a aucune sauvegarde. Donc pas de sauvegarde = rien ne sera proposé pour la restauration.



lucadriano a dit:


> J'ai une question à vous poser, j'ai un NAS Synology sur lequel j'ai plusieurs sauvegardes Time capsule pour mes différents MAC ( 1 IMac, 1macbook 1 MacBook pro).
> 
> J'arrive à sélectionner la sauvegarde que je souhaite sans soucis, la chose que je ne parviens pas à faire c'est de pouvoir accéder aux différentes dates depuis le menu Time Machine. Je n'ai que deux dates qui s'affichent, aujourd'hui et hier, mais si je vais depuis mon iMac depuis laquelle je fais la sauvegarde par exemple j'ai réellement le choix de la date via le menu "3D" sur la droite du jour précis que je souhaite. Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de l'avoir également un accédant à Time Machine depuis un autre Mac ?



Donc tu as bien utilisé le disque "Time capsule" pour tes sauvegardes "Time Machine" ? Ce que tu cherches à faire, c'est avoir la possibilité de restaurer une sauvegarde TM d'un appareil sur un autre ?


----------



## lucadriano (23 Août 2020)

J'ai deux disques durs dont un sur NAS et un autre est une Time capsule.

Avant de formater mon iMac par exemple lorsque j'allais sur Time Machine je voyais les sauvegardes sur une année ou même deux. Depuis le formatage de mon iMac plus rien... Donc comment peut-il dire qu'il n'y a aucune sauvegarde, mais lorsque j'ai formaté mon iMac il m'a proposé des sauvegardes depuis lesquelles j'aurais pu le restaurer, chose que je n'ai pas souhaité.

Ce que je souhaitais faire à présent, c'est pouvoir juste récupérer un ou deux fichiers via Time Machine aux dates que je souhaitais... Chose qui m'est impossible peu importe si j'utilise mon serveur NAS où se trouvent les sauvegardes ou ma Time capsule.

De plus, j'ai créé des partitions sur le NAS pour pouvoir effectuer les sauvegardes, raison pour laquelle il affiche 1,24 To de libre sur 3 To.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Août 2020)

lucadriano a dit:


> Avant de formater mon iMac par exemple lorsque j'allais sur Time Machine je voyais les sauvegardes sur une année ou même deux. Depuis le formatage de mon iMac plus rien... Donc comment peut-il dire qu'il n'y a aucune sauvegarde, mais lorsque j'ai formaté mon iMac il m'a proposé des sauvegardes depuis lesquelles j'aurais pu le restaurer, chose que je n'ai pas souhaité.
> 
> Ce que je souhaitais faire à présent, c'est pouvoir juste récupérer un ou deux fichiers via Time Machine aux dates que je souhaitais... Chose qui m'est impossible peu importe si j'utilise mon serveur NAS où se trouvent les sauvegardes ou ma Time capsule.
> 
> De plus, j'ai créé des partitions sur le NAS pour pouvoir effectuer les sauvegardes, raison pour laquelle il affiche 1,24 To de libre sur 3 To.


Quand on formate son Mac, TM voit le Mac reformaté comme un nouveau Mac et n'est pas obligée de poursuivre les sauvegardes à la suite de celles du Mac d'origine
= tu as pu perdre tes anciennes sauvegardes si tu as zappé l'invite de poursuite des sauvegardes.

Je ne sais plus si je t'ai déjà suggéré de _Parcourir d'autres sauvegardes_ avec la touche Alt sur l'icône de TM dans la barre des menus ou le Dock.


----------



## chafpa (24 Août 2020)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quand on formate son Mac, TM voit le Mac reformaté comme un nouveau Mac et n'est pas obligée de poursuivre les sauvegardes à la suite de celles du Mac d'origine
> = tu as pu perdre tes anciennes sauvegardes si tu as zappé l'invite de poursuite des sauvegardes.


C'est ce que je viens de constater à mes dépens et TM ne m'a pas proposé d'invite de poursuite des sauvegardes, ou alors mes sales doigts ont tiré plus vite que leurs ombres  

Heureusement le second Mac ne semble pas avoir été impacté mais il faut que j'attende que Madame le libère pour m'en assurer. 

Et dire que je me suis heurté au même problème en octobre dernier quand j'ai installé Cata(strophe) !


----------



## Jacques L (3 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis passé récemment sous Catalina avec un nouveau Mac, et après restauration via SuperDuper j'ai fait une sauvegarde TM. Il m'a demandé si je continuait sur les sauvegardes existantes, et en avant.

Ça a fonctionné, seulement maintenant à chaque sauvegarde,, il me dit qu'il y a un échec, je relance ça marche. Mais question : les DD et SSD branchés sur le Mac ont 2 partitions data et soft en APFS, pour TM je n'en vois qu'une dans utilitaire de disk, et naturellement TM n'est pas formaté en APFS puisque ça n'existait pas à l'époque touitefois dans TM pour choisir un disk il y a 2 disk TM proposés apparemment identiques de même contenance.

Alors que faire pour ne pas rencontrer cet échec systématique, sans compter que je m'interroge sur la fiabilité de mes sauvegardes.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jaclerebel (6 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai besoin d'aide. 
Je suis sur Mac Pro early 2008 et El Capitan. 
Je dois réinstaller mon système à partir de Time Machine suite à une erreur de ma part le 23/08. 
Je lance une session avec cmd+R et je choisi la date du 20/08/2020.
La récupération qu'il me fait date de juin 2017, soit la première sauvegarde que TM a effectuée. Comme s'il ne trouvait pas les suivantes. Pourtant, quand j'entre dans TM, je vois bien toutes mes sauvegardes. 
Quelqu'un pour m'aider ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Jacques L (9 Septembre 2020)

Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, je viens de passer sous Catalina et ma sauvegarde TM initiale date de 2018 à une époque où on ne parlait pas d'APFS, le disque n'est donc pas formaté en conséquence. Dans les préférences système dans l'onglet TM j'ai 2 disques TM qui apparaissent, choisissant l'un ou l'autre j'ai une erreur à l'issue de la sauvegarde qui disparaît quand je la relance

Je viens de m'apercevoir qu'une partie des utilitaires avaient disparu des anciennes sauvegardes, même si elles viennent d'être sauvegardées aujourd'hui à nouveau. J'ai donc une grosse inquiétude sur la fiabilité de mes sauvegardes en général.

A la lumière de ces disparitions partielles que dois-je faire ? re-formater le disque TM et perdre mes anciennes sauvegardes ou une manip me permettrait-elle de retrouver ma sérénité ?

Question subsidiaire : depuis Catalina le disque TM ne s'éteint jamais, pour une sauvegarde re-lancée le soir, le lendemain matin il clignote toujours et est chaud, normal ?

Quelqu'un peut-il me renseigner là dessus ?

Merci d'avance

Edit : si formatage il doit y avoir, quel APFS dois-je utiliser ? Merci


----------



## maxou56 (9 Septembre 2020)

Jacques L a dit:


> TM initiale date de 2018 à une époque où on ne parlait pas d'APFS, le disque n'est donc pas formaté en conséquence.


Bonjour,
Le disque pour Time Machine sous Catalina ou - doit être formaté en HFS+, Big Sur permet (ou permettra) Time Machine sur un disque en AFPS.

Sinon l'AFPS est apparu sur macOS (iOS avant) avec High Sierra en 2017.


----------



## Jacques L (9 Septembre 2020)

OK merci.
La sauvegarde de quelques Go que j'avais lancée à 11h00 continuait à mouliner à 15h00, alors j'ai baissé les bras, re-formaté le disque, la sauvegarde complète s'est déroulée sans anicroche, et le disque s'est éteint normalement à la fin ce qui n'était plus le cas auparavant. J'aurais bien sûr préféré garder toutes mes vieilles sauvegardes car on ne sait jamais... mais tant pis.


----------



## Jacques L (1 Octobre 2020)

Toujours un problème avec Time Machine après avoir ré-initialisé le disque (Mac OS étendu journalisé et partition guid) et fait plusieurs sauvegardes cela fait plusieurs fois qu'il n'indique une erreur, je relance, et ça marche le 2e coup plutôt inquiétant. La dernière fois il m'a indiqué qu'il y avait 2 recovery et qu'il fallait que j'en choisisse une. En cochant choisir un disque j'avais 2 T-M avec des tailles différentes, j'ai relancé et ça a marché


----------



## Clari (4 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum. Avant tout, merci pour cette mine d'information !

Je rencontre un souci avec ma capsule de sauvegarde. Avant et après avoir mis à jour vers Catalina, j'ai nettoyé mon mac avec "clean my mac" et depuis je ne retrouve plus les instantanés de sauvegardes (barre latérale avec date et heure) lorsque j'entre dans Time Machine pour restaurer un fichier. Mes 5 années de sauvegardes sont toujours bien présentes compte de tenu du remplissage du disque dur mais impossible de remonter le temps via la barre latérale de Time Machine pour restaurer un fichier.

Auriez-vous une solution ? J'ai parcouru nombre de pages sur le net sans trouver de solutions.

D'avance merci
Clari


----------



## Jacques L (4 Octobre 2020)

J'espère que tu recevras une réponse plus optimiste, mais "clean my Mac" n'a pas bonne presse sur le forum.


----------



## Clari (4 Octobre 2020)

Jacques L a dit:


> J'espère que tu recevras une réponse plus optimiste, mais "clean my Mac" n'a pas bonne presse sur le forum.


J'ai trouvé la réponse seul finalement. Il y a 2 partitions de Macintosh HD sous Catalina visiblement, dont une Macintosh HD données. Il suffit d'entrer dans Time Machine et de sélectionner cette partition et tout mon historique est réapparu.
Rien à voir avec Clean my Mac donc.


----------



## 3colors (7 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Alors voila, j'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine que je ne souhaite pas réinstaller sur un autre mac, car je pense qu'elle doit contenir tout un tas de trucs pas utile.
En revanche je compte la brancher de temps en temps pour pouvoir aller y piocher un truc ou 2 dont je peux avoir besoin, par contre je n'arrive pas à aller voir mes anciens mails ( j'en ai sur Mail et sur thunderbird) est ce que quelqu'un sait à quel endroit du back up je peux retrouver les anciens mails avec leurs pièce jointe?
J'espére avoir été clair.
Merci d'avance pour votre retour
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Etant donné que j'ai réintaller derniérement un mac sous catalina, les derniéres sauvegardes sont en catalina
je pense qu'auparavant elles etaient en high sierra


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2020)

3colors a dit:


> est ce que quelqu'un sait à quel endroit du back up je peux retrouver les anciens mails avec leurs pièce jointe?


As tu essayé un truc simple : tu es dans Mail, par exemple dans ta boite de réception.
Là tue entres dans Time Machine, tu vois "l'espace galactique" et tu peux remonter dans le temps (sois patient, c'est assez long).
Tu peux choisir une date et tu peux cliquer sur un vieux message et le restaurer.




3colors a dit:


> Etant donné que j'ai réintaller derniérement un mac sous catalina, les derniéres sauvegardes sont en catalina
> je pense qu'auparavant elles etaient en high sierra


Une cause possible de dysfonctionnement…
Voilà pourquoi le préfère le clone pour ce genre d'action…


----------



## mdlbuz (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour

Néophyte dans l’usage d’un Mac, j’ai cru comprendre que Time Machine peut me permettre de sauvegarder n’importe quel disque.
Voilà, je possède plusieurs disques externes et je souhaiterais sauvegarder l’un d’entre eux sur un autre de façon automatique.
À savoir que le disque à sauvegarder est partitionné en 5 parties. Je n’arrive pas du tout à trouver comment faire pour le sauvegarder automatiquement sur un disque parfaitement identique, Seagate 5 To chacun.

Par Avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## peyret (15 Novembre 2020)

Salut,

C'est bien plus simple avec CCC (CarbonCopyCloner), je l'utilise pour mes sauvegardes :

— de mon Mac, sur une partition d'un DDE1
— d'un DDE COMMUN que je clone sur la 2e partition du DDE2


----------



## mdlbuz (15 Novembre 2020)

Et ça ne remplace que ce qui a besoin d’être remplacé ?


----------



## Jacques L (15 Novembre 2020)

Voui, et c'est bien plus souple que TM, par contre ça ne va pas stocker pendant des années les différentes versions du contenu.


----------



## mdlbuz (15 Novembre 2020)

Quel intérêt de sauvegarder une nouvelle version d’un document tout en conservant l’ancienne version ? Le but c’est d’écraser l’existant s’il a été modifié et de passer outre ceux qui n’ont pas été modifiés.
Bon de toute façon logiciel payant apparemment. Donc inutile s’il existe une solution gratuite intégrée.


----------



## peyret (15 Novembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Donc inutile s’il existe une solution gratuite intégrée.


Humm... qui dépend du système macOS... qui est parfois incompatible entre les versions...

Contrairement à CCC qui est indépendant du système et qui sauve tel quel, donc même sans CCC on a toujours accès aux fichiers par le Finder...


----------



## mdlbuz (15 Novembre 2020)

Mais payant.

Mon but final, c’est de mettre à jour les disques externes de sauvegarde chez mes parents et mes beaux parents sans devoir passer des heures à tout analyser pour transférer. Vu que je ne les vois pas souvent, il faut que ça soit rapide. La sauvegarde principale étant déjà avec moi.


----------



## daffyb (15 Novembre 2020)

Time Machine sauvegarde le disque "système" et tout ce qui lui est associé. Il ne fait pas de sauvegarde de disque externe vers disque externe.
Pour ce que tu veux faire, tu peux regarder du coté de filesync


----------



## mdlbuz (15 Novembre 2020)

C’est pas l’info qu’on m’avait annoncé ds un autre sujet, mais j’ai en effet trouvé la confirmation de e que tu me dis. Exit disque externe à sauvegarder avec Time machine. Seule solution, il faudrait que je puisse tout stocker sur mon disque interne, ce qui est complètement impossible. 
Je vais devoir continuer à faire comme je le faisais sous Windows => tout déplacer manuellement. 
Reste à savoir comment faire. Le exfat n’est pas fiable, en à peine un mois d’utilisation il m’a déjà perdu presque une partition. Heureusement que j’ai tjs plusieurs sauvegardes. Mais bon, pas trop le choix si je veux une compatibilité avec les 2 systèmes sans devoir payer des licences Paragon


----------



## daffyb (15 Novembre 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> Pour ce que tu veux faire, tu peux regarder du coté de filesync


Je m'auto-cite


----------



## mdlbuz (15 Novembre 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> Je m'auto-cite


J’ai testé, c’est plein d’incohérences ce logiciel. 
En même temps je veux synchroniser un disque exfat qui apparemment m’a perdu des données et un autre disque en format apple. Peut être que les incohérences viennent de là


----------



## Schnak (23 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

petite question, je viens de passer en clean install pour Big Sur. J'utilisais jusqu'à présent Carbon Copy Cloner pour mon backup de mes données utilisateur seulement (en gros mon dossier Home avec mes Documents et Photos etc..), je ne veux pas de backup inutile avec les applications, settings, fichiers système etc... car je ne veux que l'essentiel et que le backup se fasse le plus rapidement possible (2 min pour une sauvegarde hebdomadaire avec CCC par exemple) sur mon SSD de backup, j'ai l'habitude de réinstaller manuellement mes app et settings après chaque sortie majeur d'OS. Je n'ai donc pas besoin de clone ou de backup complet bootable avec l'OS etc.. juste mes données qui sont entièrement sur iCloud également (Documents, Bureau, Photos, je désactive l'optimisation du stockage iCloud pour être sûr d'avoir tout sur le Mac et donc dans la sauvegarde aussi)

Question 1 : Apres une Clean install je copie colle mes données de CCC (via le finder) et je les remet en place puis je réactive iCloud. Cela cause une resynchronisation complète des données iCloud pour me dossier Document et les photos iCloud qui peut prendre jusqu'à 2 jours. Via une sauvegarde Time Machine et une restauration Time machine, cela serait-il évité ?

Question 2 : Si j'abandonne CCC, peut-on avec Time machine faire une backup de mes données utilisateur/iCloud seulement ?
La sauvegarde serait-elle aussi rapide ? Peut-on faire une récupération de mes fichiers du dossier utilisateur seul avec Time Machine (sans paramètres ou autres) ? Peut-on faire un copier coller des fichiers via le Finder dans Time Machine ? (j'ai vu qu'il y avait un dossier de backup par date, avec un raccourci "Latest" sur pour la dernière sauvegarde et dans de dossier on y retrouve les fichiers avec les Folders classique) ou cela ne marchera pas et il faut passer par l'interface Time Machine ?


----------



## Jacques L (26 Novembre 2020)

Je reviens là-dessus, mais j'ai vraiment un problème avec TM, 6-8 fois sur 10 la sauvegarde se termine par un échec, je relance et la sauvegarde se termine correctement. Quand j'entre dans TM je peux récupérer les fichiers que je veux, mais j'ai des inquiétudes sur la fiabilité globale de ces sauvegardes. Vous avez une idée du pourquoi du comment de la chose et comment y remédier?
Merci d'avance


----------



## chafpa (26 Novembre 2020)

Schnak a dit:


> Question 1 : Apres une Clean install je copie colle mes données de CCC (via le finder) et je les remet en place puis je réactive iCloud. Cela cause une resynchronisation complète des données iCloud pour me dossier Document et les photos iCloud qui peut prendre jusqu'à 2 jours. Via une sauvegarde Time Machine et une restauration Time machine, cela serait-il évité ?


Que vient faire le finder avec CCC ?


----------



## Schnak (26 Novembre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> Que vient faire le finder avec CCC ?


Apres une clean install, j'ai pour habitude de restorer mes fichiers via un copier/coller des mes dossiers que je veux récupérer de mon disque de sauvegarde (sauvegardé avec CCC, je ne sauvegarde que mon dossier utilisateur). Typiquement, je récupère mon dossier Document et mon fichier de photos, tout le reste je ne veux pas les récupérer (ex le dossier caché Bibliothèque ou tout autre paramétrage, ni les dossiers Téléchargement, Vidéos etc.). Je n'utilise pas de fonctionnalité de restauration au sein du logiciel.

Je me demande si je peux fonctionner pareil avec les sauvegardes Time Machine ? C'est à dire, parcourir via le finder (et non l'interface de Time Machine) le dossier "Latest" du disque TM et copier les dossiers que je veux après une clean install ? (avec ces histoires d'instantanés ou de hard links entre les dossiers de backups TM je ne sais pas si cela fonctionnera ?)


----------



## nicodu86 (5 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Suite à un plantage de OS X, où j'ai bien galéré pour réinstaller car pas de sauvegarde TM en place, je viens de me résoudre à mettre enfin les sauvegardes TM en place sur un dd externe dédié rien qu'a ça.
TM fonctionne normalement et me crée bien une sauvegarde.
Par contre j'ai 2 disque physique dans mon Mac, 1 MACINTOCH HD en SSD 200 Go et un D de 1To en HDD pour les données.
Sauf erreur de ma part, TM me sauvegarde que le MACINTOCH HD, et pas le D (qui est pourtant pas dans les exclusions des options de TM
Quelqu'un pour maider ? car mon DD Time Machine fait 2 To, donc ça m'arrangerait que les 2 disques soient sauvegardés ...
Merci à vous, et bon week end
Nico


----------



## -Emma- (11 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vois que des problèmes similaires au mien sont traités ici....

Je sollicite donc votre aide car je n'arrive plus du tout à faire une sauvegarde TM complète de mon ordinateur sur un DDE HDD de 2 To. Cette sauvegarde se lance sans aucun problème, s'effectue sur plusieurs heures (comme d'habitude) puis à la fin de cette dernière le message d'erreur suivant s'affiche : "échec de la sauvegarde, il n'y a pas assez d'espace".
Or, mon DDI fait actuellement 500 Go (MacBook Air - High Sierra - 10.13) et je précise que mon DDE est entièrement neuf et vide.

J'ai répété plusieurs fois l'opération S.O.S & restauration & effacement du DDE.
J'ai réimplanté le système dans mon ordinateur.
J'ai retenté des sauvegardes en excluant des fichiers pouvant empêcher cette dernière (photo library, etc...).

Mais rien n'y fait... Avez-vous déjà eu ce type de problème ? Et si oui, la solution qui va avec


----------



## Sly54 (11 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,



-Emma- a dit:


> Mais rien n'y fait... Avez-vous déjà eu ce type de problème ? Et si oui, la solution qui va avec


As tu d'autres disques branchés à ton Mac ?
Est ce que ton dd de 2To est bien vide (si oui, comment le sais tu ?)


----------



## -Emma- (11 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> As tu d'autres disques branchés à ton Mac ?
> Est-ce que ton dd de 2 To est bien vide (si oui, comment le sais-tu ?)


Non je n'ai aucun autre disque branché... Et je sais que mon DDE est bien vide car j'en ai essayé plusieurs, que j'ai toujours réinitialisé + effacement avec Utilitaire de Disque, et récemment j'en ai acheté un tout neuf donc véritablement vide...

Selon moi le problème vient exclusivement de TM et non de me DDE


----------



## Sly54 (11 Janvier 2021)

-Emma- a dit:


> que j'ai toujours réinitialisé + effacement avec Utilitaire de Disque


Comment est formaté ton DDE ?


----------



## -Emma- (11 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Comment est formaté ton DDE ?


Mac OS étendu (journalisé)


----------



## Sly54 (11 Janvier 2021)

-Emma- a dit:


> Mac OS étendu (journalisé)


Table de partition GUID ?


----------



## -Emma- (12 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Table de partition GUID ?


Oui tout à fait


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2021)

-Emma- a dit:


> Oui tout à fait


Pas d'autre idée… Peut être que quelqu’un d'autre ?..


----------



## -Emma- (18 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pas d'autre idée… Peut être que quelqu’un d'autre ?..


Oui c'est assez étrange... Merci quand même !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Janvier 2021)

J'ai cherché dans notre Forum et sur Google, et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse    :

TimeTracker est-il compatible avec Big Sur et son format APFS obligatoire sur la partition de sauvegarde ?

Le bon vieux TimeTracker plante chez moi (= il me dit ne pas trouver le disque de sauvegarde...).


En tout cas, The TimeMachneMechanic est fonctionnel sur Big Sur et M1 : on peut encore lire les logs des sauvegardes.


----------



## daffyb (19 Janvier 2021)

"bêtement", copie l'intégralité du dossier utilisateur sur ton disque Externe. 
Est-ce que ça fonctionne ?
Si oui, continuer avec le dossier Applications


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Janvier 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> "bêtement", copie l'intégralité du dossier utilisateur sur ton disque Externe.
> Est-ce que ça fonctionne ?
> Si oui, continuer avec le dossier Applications


C'est à mon message que tu réponds ??


----------



## daffyb (20 Janvier 2021)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est à mon message que tu réponds ??


non à @-Emma-


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Janvier 2021)

-Emma- a dit:


> Non je n'ai aucun autre disque branché... Et je sais que mon DDE est bien vide car j'en ai essayé plusieurs, que j'ai toujours réinitialisé + effacement avec Utilitaire de Disque, et récemment j'en ai acheté un tout neuf donc véritablement vide...
> 
> Selon moi le problème vient exclusivement de TM et non de me DDE


Essaie de reformater ton DDE pour lui donner un nom "simple" : pas de caractères spéciaux ou accentués, pas d'espace.


----------



## -Emma- (20 Janvier 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> non à @-Emma-


Puisque rien ne marche avec TM, J'ai effectué une copie complète de mon DDI via Utilitaire de disque - Fonction "Restaurer à partir du MacHD". Cela a échoué également...


----------



## peyret (20 Janvier 2021)

-Emma- a dit:


> Puisque rien ne marche avec TM, J'ai effectué une copie complète de mon DDI via Utilitaire de disque - Fonction "Restaurer à partir du MacHD". Cela a échoué également...


Salut,

Avec CCC, tente un essai, si çà ne marche pas non plus... il te signalera où est l'erreur....
(gratuit 1 mois)

https://bombich.com/fr


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2021)

-Emma- a dit:


> Selon moi le problème vient exclusivement de TM et non de me DDE





-Emma- a dit:


> Puisque rien ne marche avec TM, J'ai effectué une copie complète de mon DDI via Utilitaire de disque - Fonction "Restaurer à partir du MacHD". Cela a échoué également...


Je pense que tu es en train  de démontrer que le problème vient de ton disque.
Tu ne passes pas par un hub pour le brancher sur ton Mac ?


----------



## -Emma- (20 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu ne passes pas par un hub pour le brancher sur ton Mac ?


Non je ne passe pas par un Hub..


----------



## daffyb (20 Janvier 2021)

-Emma- a dit:


> Non je ne passe pas par un Hub..


C'est peut être le disque source qui a un problème !


----------



## -Emma- (20 Janvier 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> C'est peut être le disque source qui a un problème !


Je pense en effet mais comment trouver où se situe le problème, c'est une autre histoire


----------



## daffyb (20 Janvier 2021)

-Emma- a dit:


> J'ai répété plusieurs fois l'opération S.O.S


et cette opération sur le disque interne ?


----------



## -Emma- (20 Janvier 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> et cette opération sur le disque interne ?


Également fait, ça n'a rien changé...


----------



## -Emma- (20 Janvier 2021)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Avec CCC, tente un essai, si çà ne marche pas non plus... il te signalera où est l'erreur....
> (gratuit 1 mois)
> ...


Ok merci, je suis en train de faire une sauvegarde CCC et elle est bloquée depuis 2h sur les "caches photos" apparemment.. (cf: pièce jointe)


----------



## chafpa (20 Janvier 2021)

T'as sûrement une vérole sur ton HDD interne qui bloque tout !


----------



## peyret (20 Janvier 2021)

...donc comme @chafpa ... un problème sur le DD
il faudrait que le roi du terminal passe par ici ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2021)

-Emma- a dit:


> Non je ne passe pas par un Hub..


Peux tu entrer cette commande dans le Terminal :

```
diskutil list
```
et poster la réponse ici .


----------



## -Emma- (21 Janvier 2021)

Ça y est !!!
Problème résolu.. Il s'agissait en fait de l'application DupeGuru qui faisait 4 To ! Je l'ai donc désinstallée et la sauvegarde CCC comme TM ont pu se faire !

Merci à tous !


----------



## chafpa (21 Janvier 2021)

-Emma- a dit:


> Problème résolu.. Il s'agissait en fait de l'application DupeGuru qui faisait 4 To ! Je l'ai donc désinstallée et la sauvegarde CCC comme TM ont pu se faire !
> 
> Merci à tous !


Je soupçonnais une "vérole" sur ton HDD ....


----------



## -Emma- (21 Janvier 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Je soupçonnais une "vérole" sur ton HDD ....


Et quelle vérole !! Bravo à tous haha


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2021)

-Emma- a dit:


> Il s'agissait en fait de l'application DupeGuru qui faisait 4 To ! Je l'ai donc désinstallée et la sauvegarde CCC comme TM ont pu se faire !


euh… t'avais pas formaté ton disque (post #5 790 ) ?


----------



## TheoMac (1 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Je viens de remarquer que j'ai un fichier "default.profraw" qui n'existe plus sur mon Mac mais qui est constament reporté à chaque archive !


> Impossible d'effectuer l'opération car les éléments de
> sauvegarde ne peuvent pas être modifiés.


Comment le supprimer de Time Machine ?


----------



## phelibre (4 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MBA 13" de mi 2011 avec la dernière version de High Sierra. Depuis décembre Time Machine ne se termine pas normalement car il y a un arrêt avant la fin ! J'ai regardé dans la console "Erreur" et "Panne" ça n'arrêt pas de défiler !!!

Que me conseillez-vous ? Merci ...


----------



## peyret (4 Février 2021)

phelibre a dit:


> J'ai un MBA 13" de mi 2011 avec la dernière version de High Sierra. Depuis décembre Time Machine ne se termine pas normalement car il y a un arrêt avant la fin ! J'ai regardé dans la console "Erreur" et "Panne" ça n'arrêt pas de défiler !!!
> 
> Que me conseillez-vous ? Merci ...
> 
> ...


Salut,

...laisser tomber TM, car parfois la récup est difficile... surtout si tu changes de Mac par exemple... Lui préférer CCC qui copie tel quel... et sans CCC on peut même récupérer à la mano... en simple copier/déposer

Je l'utilise depuis les années 2000 pour cloner mon Mac, et pour cloner un DDE sur un autre DDE de sauvegarde


----------



## phelibre (4 Février 2021)

Merci, 
C'est ce que j'avais fait quand j'ai remplacé HD de mon Mac mini par un SDD.
Mais Time Machine c'est quand bien pratique, j'en ai eu besoin et j'étais bien content de retrouver un fichier vieux de plusieurs mois qui est écrasé régulièrement. J'aimerais générer un fichier trace de l'exécution de TM depuis le Terminal avec une redirection des messages d'erreur donc, mais comment ?


----------



## lucadriano (6 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, 

Ma Time Capsule Airport commence à être fatiguée, j'ai souhaité faire une sauvegarde de tous les fichiers sur un SSD, histoire d'assurer le coup .

Un fichier me pose souci : j'ai 3 fichiers .sparsebundle pour 3 Mac différents mais il y en a un sur les trois que je ne peux pas copier. J'ai un message indiquant que je n'ai pas les droits ou alors un autre message indiquant qu'il est impossible d'effectuer l'opération car certains éléments ont dû être ignorés. 

Comment puis-je faire pour copier ce fichier qui me pose souci ? J'ai essayé de le copier directement sur mon Mac mais j'ai le même souci.

Je crois que j'avais activé FileVault pour ce fichier, est-ce dû au souci que je rencontre ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2021)

lucadriano a dit:


> (Désolé mon message est apparu à diverses reprises)


Bonjour,

Deux remarques qui pourraient t'aider :

on copie le dossier contenu dans le sparsebundle,  et pas le sparsebundle lui-même (qui est une image-disque), quand on veut transférer une sauvegarde airport sur un disque filaire ;
j'essaierai de copier la sauvegarde à partir du Mac sauvegardé,  et pas à partir d'un de mes autres Mac.


----------



## lucadriano (6 Mars 2021)

Merci pour la réponse. 

Le mac en question a rendu l'âme

Lorsque j'accède aux fichiers inclus dans le dossier sparsebundle j'ai également le message que je ne peux pas copier les fichiers..


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2021)

lucadriano a dit:


> Le Mac en question a rendu l'âme


S'il a rendu l'âme, sa sauvegarde a de bonnes chances d'être corrompue...

Avec un Mac sous le même OSX que celui d'origine, tu pourrais essayer de réinstaller une ancienne date (= d'avant la corruption) de sauvegarde sur une partition externe. Si ça marche, tu auras récupéré une partie de tes fichiers.


----------



## lucadriano (6 Mars 2021)

Ouff je crois que je vais tirer un trait dessus alors.. La sauvegarde datant de 2014 je ne sais même plus quel était l'OSX du mac en question...

Ce que je trouve rageant c'est que je peux accéder à tout via mes autres Mac mais pas effectuer une copie ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2021)

Si tu tiens vraiment à récupérer ces données, essaie l'utilitaire Back-In-Time de chez tri-edre.fr


----------



## Jacques L (6 Mars 2021)

Est-ce que tu ne pourrais pas ré-installer l'os présent sur le disque TM (ou un plus ancien) sur un disque externe, il serait probablement capable de lire le contenu de ce TM?


----------



## lucadriano (6 Mars 2021)

Jacques L a dit:


> Est-ce que tu ne pourrais pas ré-installer l'os présent sur le disque TM (ou un plus ancien) sur un disque externe, il serait probablement capable de lire le contenu de ce TM?


Bah je peine à comprendre pourquoi en fait j'ai accès au dossier sparsebundle qui me pose souci j'ai réellement accès à tout dont les photos, la galerie d'iPhoto etc... mais je ne peux rien copier ? :-/ Alors que les deux autres dossiers sparsebundle que j'ai pu copier étaient encore plus anciens ?


----------



## ben100 (6 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
J’ai fait l’acquisition d’un NAS pour l’utiliser comme time Machine; tout se passe bien, mais je souhaite que mon NAS soit connecté en permanence, qu’il ne se déconnecte pas ou qu’il se reconnecte automatiquement pour que la sauvegarde soit transparente comme sur une Time Capsule.
Or là quand je rallume l’ordinateur par exemple, je suis obligé de reconnecter le NAS manuellement pour que la sauvegarde puisse se faire, du coup oublis etc... pas pratique...
Y-t-il une manip spécifique ?
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## maxou56 (6 Mars 2021)

ben100 a dit:


> Or là quand je rallume l’ordinateur par exemple, je suis obligé de reconnecter le NAS manuellement pour que la sauvegarde puisse se faire, du coup oublis etc... pas pratique...


Bonjour,
Ce n’est pas normal, il y a un message (par exemple échec de la sauvegarde) ?
Sur le NAS « bonjour » est bien activé, en AFP ou en SMB ? Généralement les NAS Synology, Qnap... ont aussi une option « time machine ». Quel NAS ?


----------



## daffyb (6 Mars 2021)

ben100 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J’ai fait l’acquisition d’un NAS pour l’utiliser comme time Machine; tout se passe bien, mais je souhaite que mon NAS soit connecté en permanence, qu’il ne se déconnecte pas ou qu’il se reconnecte automatiquement pour que la sauvegarde soit transparente comme sur une Time Capsule.
> Or là quand je rallume l’ordinateur par exemple, je suis obligé de reconnecter le NAS manuellement pour que la sauvegarde puisse se faire, du coup oublis etc... pas pratique...
> Y-t-il une manip spécifique ?
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


Tu as quoi comme NAS ?


----------



## ben100 (6 Mars 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Tu as quoi comme NAS ?


un synology DS220+ (2 baies) en raid 1



maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce n’est pas normal, il y a un message (par exemple échec de la sauvegarde) ?
> Sur le NAS « bonjour » est bien activé, en AFP ou en SMB ? Généralement les NAS Synology, Qnap... ont aussi une option « time machine ». Quel NAS ?


Un synology DS220+ (2 baies) en raid 1, et oui tout est activé (SMB et AFP); ça fonctionne bien, j'ai suivi la procédure à la lettre (celle de Synology) mais  régulièrement mon NAS disparaît de mon finder et je suis obligé de le reconnecter (sans avoir à rentrer à nouveau le MDP car il est enregistré). J'ai un MBP M1 dernière mise à jour Big Sur. Merci !


----------



## maxou56 (6 Mars 2021)

ben100 a dit:


> un synology DS220+ (2 baies) en raid 1


Donc je ne comprend pas:


ben100 a dit:


> Or là quand je rallume l’ordinateur par exemple, je suis obligé de reconnecter le NAS manuellement pour que la sauvegarde puisse se faire, du coup oublis etc... pas pratique...



Quelle version MacOS ?
Il faut sur le NAS activer le SMB, Bonjour et activer Time Machine SMB (possible aussi en AFP, surtout pour les ancien macOS avant High Sierra, à noter que si les 2 sont activés, macOS choisit l'AFP par défaut pour Time Machine), choisir un (ou plusieurs) dossier partagé.
Puis sur le Mac Préférences > Time Machine > choisir le dossier "Time Machine" du NAS.
Il ne faut pas (il n'y a pas besoin de) passer par le Finder.
Si tu as déjà une tâche en cours, tu peux par exemple la supprimer "Ajouter ou retirer un disque", puis tu fais les étapes ci-dessus. Si le dossier choisi contient déjà une sauvegarde il te proposera d'utiliser ou pas.












> mais régulièrement mon NAS disparaît de mon finder et je suis obligé de le reconnecter (sans avoir à rentrer à nouveau le MDP car il est enregistré)


Le Finder n'a rien avoir avec Time Machine. Le NAS n'a pas besoin d'être connecté au Finder pour que la sauvegarde se fasse.
Voir la capture, mes 2 NAS ne sont pas connectés et les sauvegardes fonctionnent.


----------



## lucadriano (6 Mars 2021)

J'ai essayé de repartir depuis un MacBook depuis la fameuse sauvegarde time capsule que je n'arrive pas à copier sur un disque dur externe.

Lorsque j'essaie j'ai le message suivant réinstaller mon mac depuis la sauvegarde j'ai le message suivant : 

Vous ne pouvez pas restaurer cette sauvegarde car elle a été créer depuis un modèle de mac différent.

Pour réinstaller Mac OS, cliquez sur Installer macOS. Pendant l'installation, vous pouvez décider de transférer vos informations à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine.

Que dois-je faire selon vous pour pouvoir installer mon mac depuis cette sauvegarde ? Ou du moins récupérer les fichiers dur mon mac ?


----------



## maxou56 (6 Mars 2021)

lucadriano a dit:


> Pour réinstaller Mac OS, cliquez sur Installer macOS. Pendant l'installation, vous pouvez décider de transférer vos informations à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine.


Tu peux faire comme ça, tu installes macOS, et il te proposera d'importer la sauvegarde à la fin de l'installation, avant la configuration (en cochant à partir d'une sauvegarde time machine)







lucadriano a dit:


> Je crois que j'avais activé FileVault pour ce fichier, est-ce dû au souci que je rencontre ?


FileVault, c'est pour macOS. Pour Time Machine, même si elle est chiffrée cela ne pose normalement pas de problème pour le déplacement, la copie de l'image disque ".backupbundle" ou ".sparsebundle"


----------



## ben100 (7 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Quelle version MacOS ?
> Il faut sur le NAS activer le SMB, Bonjour et activer Time machine SMB (possible aussi en AFP, surtout pour les ancien macOS avant High Sierra, a noter que si les 2 sont activés, macOS choisit l'AFP par défaut pour time machine), choisir un (ou plusieurs) dossier partagé.



Big Sur 11.2.1 - Bonjour, AFP et SMB sont activés, et le disque est bien choisi dans Time Machine.

Une première sauvegarde a été faite avec mon nouveau NAS, mais aucune ne se termine depuis le 27 février et je ne comprends pas pourquoi (à longueur de journées la sauvegarde de prépare puis parfois se lance et finalement au réveil le lendemain, ordinateur branché, je reste sur "dernière sauvegarde : 27 février"). D'après ce que tu me dis ce n'est pas un problème de déconnection, je vais chercher ailleurs.

Merci !


----------



## daffyb (7 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Il faut sur le NAS activer le SMB, Bonjour et activer Time Machine SMB (possible aussi en AFP, surtout pour les ancien macOS avant High Sierra, à noter que si les 2 sont activés, macOS choisit l'AFP par défaut pour Time Machine), choisir un (ou plusieurs) dossier partagé.
> Puis sur le Mac Préférences > Time Machine > choisir le dossier "Time Machine" du NAS.
> Il ne faut pas (il n'y a pas besoin de) passer par le Finder.
> Si tu as déjà une tâche en cours, tu peux par exemple la supprimer "Ajouter ou retirer un disque", puis tu fais les étapes ci-dessus. Si le dossier choisi contient déjà une sauvegarde il te proposera d'utiliser ou pas.


Tout à fait !!!
J'ajoute mes quelques astuces en plus :
Créer un dossier partagé sur le NAS uniquement pour les sauvegardes Time Machine
Créer un Utilisateur TimeMachine par machine sur le NAS comme ça il est possible de gérer plus finement les droits et les quotas.


----------



## lucadriano (10 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, 

j’ai réussi avec l’outil de migration à récupérer mes données de ma Time capsule ! Grâce à vous  ! Mais le soucis c’est que quand ma session est ouverte j’ai l’application note qui s’ouvre toujours toute seule .. même si je la réduis ou je force a fermé l’application elle se rouvre ..! Je ne peux rien faire sans que sa fenêtre s’affiche ?


----------



## Théo Girardin (14 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
À l'instar de nombre d'entre vous, je rencontre un souci avec la sauvegarde de ma Time Capsule. J'ai tenté plusieurs des techniques proposées par Macomaniac, sans succès. Et au risque de perdre mes données, je ne souhaites pas me diriger une initiative imprudente.

```
MacTheo:~ theogirardin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  216.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 428.1 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      24.6 KB    disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2021)

Bonjour *Théo*

Je vois une distribution régulière à *6* volumes de Big Sur dans le *Conteneur*. Sans anomalie ni volume surnuméraire.

- tu as un problème avec Time Machine ?​


----------



## Théo Girardin (14 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> - tu as un problème avec Time Machine ?


Merci pour ce retour dans ce si bref délai.

Effectivement, depuis la MAJ, Time Machine ne parvient pas à sauvegarder mon disque dur :


​
Quand je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque, voici ce qui est affiché :



​
Quand je lance la sauvegarde, la préparation s'affiche puis plus rien.x


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2021)

Il faut que tu prennes en source *Macintosh HD - Données*. C'est le volume qui contient tes données d'utilisateur + les logiciels tiers ajoutés.

- Time Machine rejette ce choix comme source ?​


----------



## Théo Girardin (14 Avril 2021)

Apparemment, le disque sauvegardé n'est pas "Macintosh HD  - Données". Malheureusement, je ne parviens pas à modifier cette source justement. La seule option disponible (que je puisse accéder dans les réglages de la Time Capsule) demeure celle d'exclure des données de la sauvegarde.

Malgré plusieurs tentatives détournées, je ne parviens pas à sauvegarder mes données, raison pour laquelle je me suis permis de vous contacter. Surtout que je n'ai modifié aucun paramètre avant de constater que ces sauvegardes échouaient systématiquement.

J'ai également ceci qui m'intrigue dans l'affiche de l'utilitaire Airport :

​
-------------------------------------------------------
J'ai potentiellement trouvé une réponse grâce à un des posts précédents. Étant persuadé que le souci provenait du système macOS comme de nombreux autres utilisateurs, je ne me suis pas attaché à produire l'action S.O.S dans l'utilitaire de disque. Depuis, la sauvegarde s'est lancée (sans assurance de succès mais croisons les doigts).


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2021)

Tu n'auras qu'à dire si après vérification / réparation de l'*apfs* => la sauvegarde TM s'est bien déroulée.


----------



## Citharine (18 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Si je fais une restauration de mon MacBook avec Time Machine, est-ce que mon identifiant sera toujours enregistré ?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (18 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Identifiant… de session ? iCloud ? autre ?..


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Citharine (19 Avril 2021)

Bonjour
Identifiant Apple


----------



## Sly54 (19 Avril 2021)

Citharine a dit:


> Identifiant Apple


Ton identifiant Apple (donc dans l'App store) devrait toujours être présent.


----------



## Citharine (19 Avril 2021)

OK .Merci pour vos réponses
 Donc pour supprimer l'identifiant enregistré sur le macbook il faut le réinitialiser ? Je veux le changer. J'ai hérité du macbook et je ne connais pas les mots de passe.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Avril 2021)

Citharine a dit:


> Donc pour supprimer l'identifiant enregistré sur le macbook il faut le réinitialiser ? Je veux le changer. J'ai hérité du macbook et je ne connais pas les mots de passe.


Je pense qu'entrer un nouvel identifiant dans l'App store devrait marcher, non ? (même si je n'ai pas testé)


----------



## KorE (27 Juin 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Je rencontre un problème avec ma borne Airport Time Capsule de 2012 (firmware 7.8.1).

Mon souhait: que celle-ci fasse seulement office de disque dur de sauvegarde, connectée en ethernet à la livebox (et non en wifi au ORBI), pour Time Machine.

Voici la configuration actuelle à mon domicile:
Livebox 4 (fait office de routeur, wifi désactivé) connectée à:


> 1 box domotique en ethernet
> 1 Xbox en ethernet
> 1 système Netgear ORBI
> 1 Airport Time Capsule (reliée à la Livebox via le port WAN)



Les appareils nomades du foyer passent uniquement par le WIFI ORBI.

Voici le problème:
j'ai réinitialisé la Time Capsule.
Depuis, lorsque je la connecte à la Livebox, sur MacOS dans l'utilitaire Airport, je créée un réseau Wifi.
Une fois créée le mac s'y connecte automatiquement.
Cela me permet d'accéder aux réglages de la Time Capsule et de:

désactiver le wifi.
désactiver le routeur (mode pont).

La Time Capsule redémarre et puis... plus rien: la LED passe bien au vert mais macOS ne la détecte pas sur mon réseau local (rien dans le Finder, rien dans l'utilitaire Airport).
J'ai beau la réinitialiser et recommencer, le problème persiste.

Une idée?
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## daffyb (27 Juin 2021)

KorE a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> Je rencontre un problème avec ma borne Airport Time Capsule de 2012 (firmware 7.8.1).
> 
> Mon souhait: que celle-ci fasse seulement office de disque dur de sauvegarde, connectée en ethernet à la livebox (et non en wifi au ORBI), pour Time Machine.
> ...


c'est sur le port LAN qu'il faut connecter la TimeCapsule


----------



## KorE (27 Juin 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> c'est sur le port LAN qu'il faut connecter la TimeCapsule


C'est ce que je viens de faire, mais du coup, l'utilitaire Airport me demande de connecter le câbler ethernet sur le port WAN.
J'ai cliqué sur "Continuer" en laissant le câble sur un des 3 porte LAN de la TC.
Résultat: wifi crééé. Ensuite, j'ai pu accéder aux réglages de la TC dans l'utilitaire Airport.
J'ai désactivé le wifi et le routeur (mode pont). La TC a redémarré, le voyant est vert. mais le finder de MacOS et l'utilitaire Airport ne détectent plus la TC...


----------



## maxou56 (27 Juin 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> c'est sur le port LAN qu'il faut connecter la TimeCapsule


Bonjour,
Oui, mais si elle est configurée en mode pont, le port WAN ce comporte comme un port LAN supplémentaire (voir les captures, la TM est reliée au réseau par le port WAN ).

@KorE
Plusieurs points me font penser que tu as plusieurs réseaux chez toi.


> Résultat: wifi crééé. Ensuite, j'ai pu accéder aux réglages de la TC dans l'utilitaire Airport.


Normalement elle est accessible en Ethernet. Mais si tu peux y accéder qu'en wifi, c'est probablement que le Mac est sur un réseau différent de la livebox.


> mais macOS ne la détecte pas sur mon réseau local (rien dans le Finder, rien dans l'utilitaire Airport).




L'IP du Mac est bien sur la même plage que la Livebox 192.168.1.xxx?
Ton Mac est connecté à la Livebox ou aux borne orbi?
Les bornes orbi sont bien connecté en "point d'accès wifi" et pas en "routeur" (avec serveur DHCP...)?
Voir dans les réglages de la Livebox l'IP de la borne, et tu pourras te connecter manuellement avec le Finder > aller > ce connecter au serveur > afp://IP de la TM ou smb://IP, par contre si tu as plusieurs réseaux "bonjour" ne passe pas et la TM n'apparait pas automatiquement.

Sinon pour voici les réglages de la time capsule pour qu'elle soit uniquement stockage réseau et switch ethernet (Gigabit 4 ports).


----------



## KorE (27 Juin 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui, mais si elle est configurée en mode pont, le port WAN ce comporte comme un port LAN supplémentaire (voir les captures, la TM est reliée au réseau par le port WAN ).
> 
> @KorE
> ...


Alors déjà: merci pour ta réponse complète.

Et surtout: alleluia!
Tu as raison, j'étais persuadé que mon système Wifi maillé Netgear Orbi se comportait en point d'accès (l'application iOS ne propose aucun réglage).
Je suis allé fouiner sur les réglages avancés via orbilogin.net: le Hub Orbi était en mode routeur...
Tout s'explique: le mac était connecté en wifi au système Orbi tandis que la Time Capsule était connecté en ethernet à la Livebox...

Ca marche à merveille désormais!

Du coup, une question secondaire me vient: quel routeur vaut-il mieux utiliser ? La Livebox 4 ou le Orbi?

Encore merci pour ton aide!


----------



## Le Baron (1 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je remplace mon DDE dédié à Time Machine par un LaCie Big 2 de 4 To.
Mon Mac fonctionne avec Big Sur, les sauvegardes Time Machine sur l'actuel DDE sont en APFS. J'ai donc formaté le LaCie en APFS. Lorsque je déplace la sauvegarde d'un disque à l'autre j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : _"Le format du disque n'est pas approprié pour une sauvegarde"_

Merci d'avance salutations
Florian


----------



## ericse (1 Juillet 2021)

Le Baron a dit:


> Je remplace mon DDE dédié à Time Machine par un LaCie Big 2 de 4 To.
> Mon Mac fonctionne avec Big Sur, les sauvegardes Time Machine sur l'actuel DDE sont en APFS. J'ai donc formaté le LaCie en APFS. Lorsque je déplace la sauvegarde d'un disque à l'autre j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : _"Le format du disque n'est pas approprié pour une sauvegarde"_


Bonjour,
Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible, c'était déjà compliqué jusqu'à Catalina et les sauvegardes en HFS+ mais depuis Big Sur et les sauvegardes en APFS ne n'ai pas encore trouvé de guide expliquant comment faire.


----------



## Le Baron (1 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible


Ok merci pour la réponse donc on repart de zéro.
Bonne soirée 
Flo


----------



## justbeaware (19 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

j’espère être au bon endroit. J’ai une question qui je l’espère est simple..

Ma femme et moi utilisons actuellement 2 Mac séparés qui arrivent en bout de vie. Nous avons tous les 2 notre sauvegarde Time Machine sur la même Time Capsule (qui se fait vieille aussi, mais c’est un autre sujet).
Je souhaite migrer nos 2 ordinateurs sur un seul (nouvel) ordinateur : est-ce que je pourrai restaurer, depuis TM, nos 2 ordinateurs sur un seul, mais sur 2 profils ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (19 Août 2021)

Bonjour,



justbeaware a dit:


> Je souhaite migrer nos 2 ordinateurs sur un seul (nouvel) ordinateur : est-ce que je pourrai restaurer, depuis TM, nos 2 ordinateurs sur un seul, mais sur 2 profils ?


Normalement oui. Tu auras donc une session à toi, une session à ta femme et n'oublie pas de te créer une session admin (corolaire : ta session et celle de ta femme ne devraient pas être admin).

En cas de doute, ajoute toi un clone de chaque machine.


----------



## justbeaware (19 Août 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> En cas de doute, ajoute-toi un clone de chaque machine.


C’est-à-dire ? Devrais-je faire un clone sur un DD externe de chaque machine ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Août 2021)

justbeaware a dit:


> C’est-à-dire ? Devrais-je faire un clone sur un DD externe de chaque machine ?


Tu peux faire 2 partitions sur ton disque externe et cloner la machine A sur la partition A et cloner la machine B sur la partition B.
Mais tu peux aussi faire un clone de chaque machine sur 2 disques distincts.
A ton choix, en fonction des disques externes disponibles.


----------



## Jacques L (19 Août 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Normalement oui. Tu auras donc une session à toi, une session à ta femme et n'oublie pas de te créer une session admin (corolaire : ta session et celle de ta femme ne devraient pas être admin).


Pourquoi chacun ne peut pas être administrateur?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Août 2021)

Jacques L a dit:


> Pourquoi chacun ne peut pas être administrateur?


Chacun peut être admin, mais c'est une sécurité supplémentaire de n pas l'être, afin d'éviter l'installation d'un truc malveillant.
cf cet article : https://clubigen.fr/macg/article/123085


----------



## Jacques L (20 Août 2021)

Je ne suis pas inscrit sur clubigen, mais à la réflexion ce n'est pas idiot même si ça doit un peu compliquer la vie pour les MàJ ce qui doit d'ailleurs être un des buts recherchés.


----------



## maxou56 (20 Août 2021)

Jacques L a dit:


> mais à la réflexion ce n'est pas idiot même si ça doit un peu compliquer la vie pour les MàJ ce qui doit d'ailleurs être un des buts recherchés.


Bonsoir,
Non ça ne complique par forcément.
Si tu souhaites installer un app, ou faire des modifications. Pas forcément besoin d'aller dans la session "admin", il suffit de mettre dans la fenêtre "admin" et mot de passe admin, quand les 2 cases sont vides par exemple:








Et dans le terminal il suffit de passer en admin avec la commande `su admin` pour par exemple les commandes `sudo`, qui ne fonctionnent pas avec un utilisateur normal.

```
iMac-Pro-de-xxxxx:~ xxxx$ su admin
Password:
bash-3.2$
```


----------



## Jacques L (20 Août 2021)

Merci


----------



## mokuchley (20 Août 2021)

J'ai suivi la règle de n'être qu'en compte standard, avec bien sûr un compte administrateur, depuis dix ans.

Les seules fois où j'ai besoin de revenir sur l'administrateur, c'est quand je suis dans le Terminal et encore pas pour tout.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous, et à tous mes amis 

Petit souci avec ma Time Machine. 2 fois que ça le fait. Première fois j'ai supprimé la sauvegarde et recommencé...

Macbook M1 sous Big Sur 11.4. Disque Time Machine sur NAS Synology.

J'ai le back up qui se prépare :




Puis j'ai le message avec barre de progression tout de suite au maximum .... :





Au bout d'un moment... ça s'arrête...

Message d'erreur dans les paramètres Time Machine :




J'ai vérifié ma configuration quand branché sur le secteur :




Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur...

Merci
P.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Août 2021)

Et bien, j'ai trouvé une solution... j'ai désactivé toute mise en veille + désactivé la demande du mot de passe à la sortie de l'écran de veille... et c'est passé !

Comportement étrange tout de même...

Si ça peut servir à quelqu'un.
P.


----------



## Chris 74000 (6 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis Chris 74000 un petit nouveau. 
J'ai eu un bug avec mon Nas Synology 720+ et Time Machine. Mes sauvegardes se faisaient régulièrement sans problème en Wifi et depuis quelques jours, je n'arrive pas à réinstaller mon Nas sur Time Machine, car il ne le reconnaît plus. 
Auriez-vous des pistes pour m'aider, car cela dépasse mes compétences et je patauge un peu ?

Merci d'avance à tous,
Chris


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé OSX Monterey depuis mardi, avant j'étais sous Bug Sur.
J'utilise le player de ma Freebox Delta comme Time Machine (c'était déjà le cas sous Big Sur) 
Depuis le passage à Monterey impossible d'effectuer une sauvegarde Time Machine. J'ai formaté le DD de ma Freebox à partir de Free OS et lancer une première sauvegarde et le message reste le même :





Avez vous une idée ?
Merci de votre aide à tous.


----------



## ericse (31 Octobre 2021)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Depuis le passage à Monterey impossible d'effectuer une sauvegarde Time Machine.


Bonjour,
Le message d'erreur dit qu'il y a 2 disques "HD - Données", il faudrait commencer par vérifier si c'est effectivement le cas, avec l'utilitaire disque.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le message d'erreur dit qu'il y a 2 disques "HD - Données", il faudrait commencer par vérifier si c'est effectivement le cas, avec l'utilitaire disque.


Bonjour,
Après une nouvelle Clean Install tout est rentré dans l'ordre, merci d-pour ton aide.


----------



## ZEbra4 (25 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire une installation propre de Monterey son mon iMac. L'installation se passe sans problème et rapidement.
Avant j'ai évidemment réalisé une sauvegarde Time Machine de mes données, j'étais sur Big Sur. Cette sauvegarde s'est déroulée normalement.

Durant l'installation, j'ai essayé de transférer mes données depuis ma sauvegarde mais rien ne se passe. Je choisis pourtant la sauvegarde mais, lorsque je clique sur "continuer", il ne se passe rien. Je ne vois pas la fenêtre dans laquelle je suis censé choisir les fichiers et données à importer.

J'ai donc recommencé toute l'installation SANS importer les données. Une fois l'iMac configuré, je retente de transférer les données via l'assistant mais sans succès. Même problème : je choisis la sauvegarde, je clique sur "continuer" puis plus rien. L'écran ne se fige pas et je ne vois aucun souci matériel, c'est juste qu'il ne se passe rien.

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème et avez-vous une solution ?

A défaut, je ferai du copier-coller... mais c'est fastidieux.

Merci d'avance


----------



## daffyb (25 Novembre 2021)

ZEbra4 a dit:


> c'est juste qu'il ne se passe rien.


Combien de temps as-tu attendu ? ça peut être long... très long pour que les infos apparaissent.
Sur quoi est ta sauvegarde TimeMachine ?


----------



## ZEbra4 (25 Novembre 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Combien de temps as-tu attendu ? ça peut être long... très long pour que les infos apparaissent.
> Sur quoi est ta sauvegarde TimeMachine ?


J'ai attendu 15-20 minutes avant de cliquer sur retour.
Ma sauvegarde se trouve sur un disque dur externe, disque en USB-2 je pense.
Je vais tenter d'attendre plus longtemps et je te tiens au courant.
Merci déjà


----------



## daffyb (25 Novembre 2021)

ZEbra4 a dit:


> J'ai attendu 15-20 minutes avant de cliquer sur retour.
> Ma sauvegarde se trouve sur un disque dur externe, disque en USB-2 je pense.
> Je vais tenter d'attendre plus longtemps et je te tiens au courant.
> Merci déjà


j'ai ma TimeMachine sur un NAS et une TimeCapsule (réseau GigaBit) et si je veux faire revire un ancien fichier il me faut être très patient ! alors en USB2 tu as tout intérêt à laisser mouliner ! d'ailleurs, est ce que ton disque externe gratte pendant cette attente ?


----------



## ZEbra4 (26 Novembre 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> j'ai ma TimeMachine sur un NAS et une TimeCapsule (réseau GigaBit) et si je veux faire revire un ancien fichier il me faut être très patient ! alors en USB2 tu as tout intérêt à laisser mouliner ! d'ailleurs, est ce que ton disque externe gratte pendant cette attente ?


J'ai attendu 2h sans aucun résultat. Le disque tourne un long moment puis plus rien.
Du coup, je suis passé en mode copier-coller.
Je reste néanmoins curieux de savoir quel est le problème, je n'ai jamais rencontré cela. Si quelqu'un a une idée, ça peut servir plus tard ou à d'autres.


----------



## r e m y (27 Novembre 2021)

Monterey semble avoir quelques soucis avec TimeMachine








						Des problèmes de Time Machine sur macOS Monterey
					

Des utilisateurs rencontrent des problèmes avec Time Machine depuis qu'ils ont mis à jour leur Mac sur macOS Monterey. Les problèmes sont divers, ce qui n'aide pas à trouver une solution efficace pour tous. Sur notre forum, Christophe31 racontait qu'il ne pouvait plus sauvegarder son Mac sur sa...




					www.macg.co
				



votre difficulté d'accès à la sauvegarde est peut-être une autre manifestation de ces problèmes.


----------



## boninmi (27 Novembre 2021)

Carbon Copy Cloner annonce être fonctionnel sur Monterey.
Mais il n'est plus gratuit ... (sauf essai 30 jours).


----------



## chafpa (27 Novembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Mais il n'est plus gratuit ... (sauf essai 30 jours).


Depuis 2012 au moins ..... date de mon premier achat.


----------



## ericse (28 Novembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Carbon Copy Cloner annonce être fonctionnel sur Monterey.
> Mais il n'est plus gratuit ... (sauf essai 30 jours).


Son concurrent SuperDuper! est lui aussi fonctionnel sur Monterey et M1.
Et il reste gratuit pour les fonctions de base   


			Shirt Pocket Watch - It’s a Trip to the Moon, Not a Marathon


----------



## Jacques L (29 Novembre 2021)

J'ai les 2, l'ennui avec super duper c'est qu'il ne réalise plus un volume démarrable contrairement à CCC même si l'OS dans CCC est celui qui a servi en premier pour le créer et n'est pas mis à jour. Pour avoir le dernier OS il faut refaire une sauvegarde complète.


----------



## Aliboron (29 Novembre 2021)

Jacques L a dit:


> l'ennui avec SuperDuper, c'est qu'il ne réalise plus un volume démarrable


Il va falloir mettre à jour... tes impressions !  Sur la page dont le lien est donné par ericse ci-dessus, on peut lire ça :
​
Je peux me tromper, mais il me semble bien que SuperDuper a permis la création de disques APFS bootable avant CCC...

_(on s'éloigne pas mal du sujet de ce fil, ceci dit) _


----------



## Jacques L (29 Novembre 2021)

Exact pour SuperDuper, j'avais oublié de cocher "recherche de nouvelle version"


----------



## Schnak (30 Novembre 2021)

ZEbra4 a dit:


> J'ai attendu 2h sans aucun résultat. Le disque tourne un long moment puis plus rien.
> Du coup, je suis passé en mode copier-coller.
> Je reste néanmoins curieux de savoir quel est le problème, je n'ai jamais rencontré cela. Si quelqu'un a une idée, ça peut servir plus tard ou à d'autres.


J'ai eu le même problème jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que ce n'est que la dernière sauvegarde en date qui cause cela. Si tu choisi la précédente ou autre cela fonctionne.


----------



## jcezanna54 (15 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai une sauvegarde TM sur une time capsule, réalisé pour un imac sous big sur.
Je voudrais la récupérer pour un macbook sous Monterey
J'ai le message d'erreur suivant

```
root# tmutil inheritbackup /Volumes/TM/imjrc.backupbundle
Mounting disk image...
Failed to inherit machine store at '(null)', error: Error Domain=TMStructureErrorDomain Code=7 "Structure has wrong type" UserInfo={NSLocalizedDescription=Structure has wrong type}
```

Je précise que je peux accéder à ce bundle par hdutil shadow ... et faire des tmutil delete.
La structure ne me semble donc pas si corrompu que cela.

Quelqu'un a t-il une idée ?

Merci


----------



## jcezanna54 (15 Décembre 2021)

Bon apparemment, le modérateur ne connait que ce sujet unique et même les problème qui relève de hdutil et des sparsebundle (propre à macos même si utilisé par Time machine) doivent donc être sur ce fil.. !!!!
Donc comme je n'ai pas le choix je dois donc me plier à cette volonté :

Mon problème est que hdutil compact ne compacte pas complètement.
Ceci peut s'appliquer à tout sparsebundle même si le mien est celui généré par un time machine.


```
root# hdiutil compact  /Volumes/TM/$MACHINE.backupbundle

Starting to compact…

Reclaiming free space…

.................................................................................................................................................................................

Finishing compaction…

Reclaimed 0 bytes out of 456.9 GB possible.
```


Mon problème est que je voudrais récupérer ces 456 GB possible.

En espérant que quelqu'un de bien intentionné viendra perdre son temps sur ce foutoir de sujet unique.

Cordialement


----------



## ericse (16 Décembre 2021)

jcezanna54 a dit:


> Mon problème est que je voudrais récupérer ces 456 GB possible.


hdiutil compact ne peut récupérer que les bandes complètement libres.
Tu peux trouver quelques idées là : https://serverfault.com/questions/1...l-most-free-space-from-a-sparsebundle-on-os-x 
mais les solutions proposées ne sont pas forcément adaptées à Time Machine.


----------



## jcezanna54 (16 Décembre 2021)

@ericse
Oui j'ai lu cette page qui se base sur une diminution de la taille des bandes.
Je suis tenté de faire un test, mais il me faut trouver 2,1 To sur un autre disque ..
Je donnerai les résultats si j'arrive à mener ce test.
Dans un premier temps, je vais tenterr de diminuer le nombre de sauvegardes intermédiaires (depuis 2019 ...!), pour voir si cela libéré des bandes.
Merci


----------



## puregeof (18 Décembre 2021)

Schnak a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que ce n'est que la dernière sauvegarde en date qui cause cela. Si tu choisi la précédente ou autre cela fonctionne.


Merci Schnak. J’ai le même problème que @ZEbra4 et je n’ai qu’une sauvegarde complète sur mon disque TM.
Avant de me lancer dans une restauration partielle depuis une sauvegarde plus ancienne sur un autre disque et terminer à la main : quelqu’un a-t-il réussi à débloquer son unique sauvegarde TM (ou la plus récente) après avoir été confronté à ce problème ?
config : iMac 27’’ fin 2013 ; SSD interne 2 To ; RAM 32 Go ; OS précédent : Big Sur


----------



## puregeof (21 Décembre 2021)

puregeof a dit:


> Merci Schnak. J’ai le même problème que @ZEbra4 et je n’ai qu’une sauvegarde complète sur mon disque TM.
> Avant de me lancer dans une restauration partielle depuis une sauvegarde plus ancienne sur un autre disque et terminer à la main : quelqu’un a-t-il réussi à débloquer son unique sauvegarde TM (ou la plus récente) après avoir été confronté à ce problème ?
> config : iMac 27’’ fin 2013 ; SSD interne 2 To ; RAM 32 Go ; OS précédent : Big Sur


La problème rencontré par @ZEbra4 et moi semble clairement lié aux permissions. Je ne sais pas du tout comment elles sont gérées par Monterey mais ça n’a pas l’air simple !
Pas moyen d’accéder à une majorité de dossier sur le disque TM, que ce soit via le Finder ou l’application Time Machine.
Dans le Finder, la fenêtre d’info du dossier indique « vous disposez d’un accès personnalisé » 
Les dossiers dans Disque>Sauvegarde>"Utilisateurs" sont presque tous marqués d’un sens interdit. La fenêtre d’information dans le finder indique « Nom : "récupération" ; Privilège : Lecture et écriture » avec la roue dentée qui tourne


----------



## puregeof (21 Décembre 2021)

Comme il y a longtemps que je n’avais plus été confronté à ses problèmes de permission, je me suis plongé dans les précieux conseils de @macomaniac  mais je n’ai abouti à rien.


----------



## puregeof (21 Décembre 2021)

Je pense que le souci vient de l’identifiant Cloud. Je me suis connecté, déconnecté, reconnecté de ma cession iCloud sans que ça ne change rien. 
J’ai aussi tenté de connecter le disque à un Mac tournant avec un OS plus ancien (Sierra) mais là, le disque est carrément illisible. Format APFS non géré j’imagine.
Bref, pour l’heure je n’ai pas trouvé de solution pour restaurer ma dernière sauvegarde


----------



## Ahiqar (22 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour
@puregeof
as tu essayé la récupération de tes données par le mode recovery/time machine dans l'utilitaire à 4 menus? comme si tu voulais revenir en arrière avec un instantané?
Je ne suis pas certain que tu auras un choix de sauvegarde... voire une réponse positive.


----------



## puregeof (22 Décembre 2021)

Ahiqar a dit:


> Bonjour
> @puregeof
> as tu essayé la récupération de tes données par le mode recovery/time machine dans l'utilitaire à 4 menus? comme si tu voulais revenir en arrière avec un instantané?
> Je ne suis pas certain que tu auras un choix de sauvegarde... voire une réponse positive.


Bonjour Ahiqar, Merci pour ta suggestion. Ça reviendrait à réinstaller l'OS précédent, à savoir Big Sur. J'y ai pensé, mais je garde cette option en dernier recours. Je me dis qu'il doit y avoir un moyen de récupérer mes données via l'assistant de migration ou Time Machine.


----------



## NPilot (27 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Désolé mais l'explication va être un peu longue mais je voudrais que mon problème soit bien contextualisé, Il m'est arrivé quelque chose d'étrange car j'ai voulu mettre à jour mon mac, il m'a proposé de passer sur la version Catalina sachant que j'étais sur la *HighSierra*, en établissement le processus de mise à jour lors de l’installation pendant la dernière étape il y a une sorte de bug qui a bloqué le mac, je ne pouvais plus accéder au mac car une fois à la fin du timer d’installation j'avais un message d'erreur vis à vis de la mise à jour mais à chaque démarrage il recommençait l’installation, j'ai contacté Apple, j'ai essayé avec eux tout les moyens de récupérer la main sur la mac avec le mode sans échec et même quand j'utilisais control + commande + r j'avais accès à l’interface pour choisir une autre version MacOS (il me proposait la version Monterey) sauf qu'au moment de valider l’opération je ne pouvais pas sélectionner mon disque dur car apparemment il n'y avait pas assez de place (sachant que j'avais 3 disques dur interne d'afficher, déjà la je ne comprends pas pourquoi j'en ai autant) entre temps j'ai voulu récupérer mes données avec le mode disque de démarrage sans succès il manquait le dossier users. Sur une n-ieme tentative pour récupérer mes données mon mac a démarré correctement comme si de rien n'était, et je suis actuellement sur la version *Mojave* je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible, bref avec toute cette expérience j'ai acheté un disque dur externe pour faire une sauvegarde avec time machine sauf que j'ai le message d'erreur suivant "Impossible de connaître l'état du disque de sauvegarde", sachant que j'ai bien formater mon disque dur externe à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque. En parallèle, j'ai vu sur l’utilitaire que j'avais 3 disques dur internes je ne sais pas s'ils sont utiles ou pas ? (J'ai quand même 64go d'utilisé pour le system, je trouve que ça fait beaucoup) donc j'imagine que toutes ses problématiques sont liées.

Merci d'avance pour votre patiente


----------



## chafpa (27 Décembre 2021)

NPilot a dit:


> J'ai quand même 64go d'utilisé pour le system, je trouve que ça fait beaucoup) donc j'imagine que toutes ses problématiques sont liées.


Le système devrait faire +/- 15 Go.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Décembre 2021)

NPilot a dit:


> j'avais 3 disques dur internes je ne sais pas s'ils sont utiles ou pas ?


Tu as au moins un dossier Mac HD - Données de trop, mais je ne saurais pas dire lequel !




chafpa a dit:


> Le système devrait faire +/- 15 Go.


Le dossier Système peut être beaucoup plus gros de façon normale (des sauvegardes de iBidules par exemple).


----------



## NPilot (27 Décembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu as au moins un dossier Mac HD - Données de trop, mais je ne saurais pas dire lequel !
> 
> 
> 
> Le dossier Système peut être beaucoup plus gros de façon normale (des sauvegardes de iBidules par exemple).


D'accord il n'y pas un moyen de savoir ? C'est à cause de ce doublons que time machine ne sait plus ou donner de la tête ?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Décembre 2021)

NPilot a dit:


> D'accord il n'y pas un moyen de savoir ? C'est à cause de ce doublons que time machine ne sait plus ou donner de la tête ?


Si, il y a moyen mais moi je ne sais pas résoudre ce problème.


----------



## NPilot (27 Décembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si, il y a moyen mais moi je ne sais pas résoudre ce problème.


D'accord merci quand même !


----------



## Aliboron (27 Décembre 2021)

NPilot a dit:


> .../... j'ai contacté Apple, j'ai essayé avec eux tous les moyens de récupérer la main sur la Mac avec le mode sans échec et même quand j'utilisais control + commande + r j'avais accès à l’interface pour choisir une autre version MacOS (il me proposait la version Monterey)../...


Je ne sais pas sur qui tu es tombé chez Apple, mais il ne devait pas être très expérimenté. Déjà, pour commencer, il faudrait que dans l'utilitaire de disques tu ailles par le bouton "Présentation" demander à "Afficher tous les appareils" :




Tu pourras ainsi voir que tu n'as pas trois disques, mais un disque sur lequel il y a (au moins) trois volumes. En l'occurence, cette "multiplication" est la conséquence de tes installations de versions plus récentes qui se sont mal déroulées.

Pour ce qui est de l'espace occupé par le système, il faudrait déjà explorer les différents volumes pour voir lesquels sont réellement utilisés actuellement. Si tu renommes ton disque de démarrage actuel (sous Mojave, si j'ai bien suivi) tu verras vite quel est le bon disque. L'autre disque "données - données" est probablement vide ou à peu près (à vérifier).

D'autre part, c'est souvent dans la Bibliothèque du compte utilisateur qu'on trouve les fichiers encombrants (les sauvegardes des iPhone et autres, par exemple, auxquelles faisait allusion Sly54) qui sont classés dans "Système" par macOS.


----------



## NPilot (27 Décembre 2021)

Aliboron a dit:


> Je ne sais pas sur qui tu es tombé chez Apple, mais il ne devait pas être très expérimenté. Déjà, pour commencer, il faudrait que dans l'utilitaire de disques tu ailles par le bouton "Présentation" demander à "Afficher tous les appareils" :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 250637​Tu pourras ainsi voir que tu n'as pas trois disques, mais un disque sur lequel il y a (au moins) trois volumes. En l'occurence, cette "multiplication" est la conséquence de tes installations de versions plus récentes qui se sont mal déroulées.
> 
> ...


Effectivement, j'ai un disque sur lequel il y a trois volumes, et quand je regarde sur le 1er (169,4 Mo utilisé) et 3ieme (106,9 Mo) disque il n'y a pas grand chose dessus, je suppose que le disque que j'utilise au démarrage (oui sous Mojave) c'est le 2ieme celui qui a le logo de Finder dessus, en revanche je ne comprends pas l’intérêt de le renommer et si jamais je supprime ces deux volumes (1 et 3) qui si j'ai bien compris sont inutiles cela permettrait le bon fonctionnement de Time Machine ?  
En ce qui concerne les 64 Go dans le système ça pourrait donc être des fichiers de types sauvegardes d'Iphone mais j'aimerai bien en avoir le coeur net ou avoir la mains dessus pour vérifier sauf que ce n'est pas possible depuis la gestion de stockage et quand j'utilise Finder pour voir le contenu de cette bibliothèque j'ai que 8 Go de fichier dedans.


----------



## Aliboron (27 Décembre 2021)

NPilot a dit:


> Effectivement, j'ai un disque sur lequel il y a trois volumes, et quand je regarde sur le 1er (169,4 Mo utilisé) et 3ieme (106,9 Mo) disque il n'y a pas grand chose dessus, je suppose que le disque que j'utilise au démarrage (oui sous Mojave) c'est le 2ieme celui qui a le logo de Finder dessus


Oui, les deux volumes en question sont bien des scories (tu peux le voir sur la ligne "Point de montage" : ils ont comme chemin d'accès /Volumes/... contrairement à celui dans lequel est installé macOS). Vérifie leur contenu, mais a priori ils ne contiennent rien d'utile.



NPilot a dit:


> en revanche je ne comprends pas l’intérêt de le renommer


Rien de vital. Il est vrai que "_Macintosh HD - Données - Données - Données - Data - Data - Data - Data - Data - Data_" c'est joli comme nom, mais je trouverais ça encombrant, personnellement.  Et ç'aurait été une autre façon simple pour identifier le disque "utile". Mais peu importe.



NPilot a dit:


> si jamais je supprime ces deux volumes (1 et 3) qui si j'ai bien compris sont inutiles cela permettrait le bon fonctionnement de Time Machine ?


Je n'en sais rien. Tu verras bien. En tout cas ça ne libèrera pas beaucoup d'espace... D'autre part, le message d'erreur semble indiquer plutôt un problème avec le disque externe, pas sûr qu'en agissant sur le disque de démarrage ça apporte la solution.



NPilot a dit:


> En ce qui concerne les 64 Go dans le système ça pourrait donc être des fichiers de types sauvegardes d'Iphone mais j'aimerai bien en avoir le coeur net ou avoir la mains dessus pour vérifier sauf que ce n'est pas possible depuis la gestion de stockage et quand j'utilise Finder pour voir le contenu de cette bibliothèque j'ai que 8 Go de fichier dedans.


Attention à ne pas confondre. Par défaut, le dossier ~/Bibliothèque (la Bibliothèque du compte utilisateur - à ne pas confondre avec celle qui est à la racine du disque dur ou celle qui est dans /Système) est masqué. On y accède par le menu "Aller" du Finder en tenant la touche "Option" enfoncée. Et c'est bien dans cette bibliothèque (celle du compte utilisateur) qu'il faut aller vérifier. Je serais bien étonné qu'elle ne contienne que 8 Go (en général, rien que la messagerie et autres bricoles en occupent bien plus que ça).


----------



## NPilot (27 Décembre 2021)

Aliboron a dit:


> Oui, les deux volumes en question sont bien des scories (tu peux le voir sur la ligne "Point de montage" : ils ont comme chemin d'accès /Volumes/... contrairement à celui dans lequel est installé macOS). Vérifie leur contenu, mais a priori ils ne contiennent rien d'utile.
> 
> 
> Rien de vital. Il est vrai que "_Macintosh HD - Données - Données - Données - Data - Data - Data - Data - Data - Data_" c'est joli comme nom, mais je trouverais ça encombrant, personnellement.  Et ç'aurait été une autre façon simple pour identifier le disque "utile". Mais peu importe.
> ...


J'ai supprimé ces deux volumes et même si le message d'erreur semblait venir du disque dur externe, il n'y a plus d'erreur et Time Machine Fonctionne correctement (Je suis d'accord pour le disque utile finalement je l'ai renommé ) après je sais pas trop ce que j'ai supprimé ça se trouve ça avait une utilité ! 
Je suis allé voir le bon dossier Bibliothèque, j'ai pleins de fichiers qui ensemble font 26 Go c'est mieux mais maintenant après avoir supprimé les deux volumes, la partie système fait plus que 38,93 Go je ne pensais pas que ça allait avoir un impact dessus aussi étrange !


----------



## Aliboron (27 Décembre 2021)

NPilot a dit:


> il n'y a plus d'erreur et Time Machine Fonctionne correctement


Parfait ! C'est bien l'essentiel (il faut bien que l'informatique garde une part de mystère) !


----------



## NPilot (28 Décembre 2021)

Aliboron a dit:


> Parfait ! C'est bien l'essentiel (il faut bien que l'informatique garde une part de mystère) !


Merci en tout cas ! (Je suis un éternel curieux garder le mystère est un vrai challenge)


----------



## Gwen (28 Décembre 2021)

Tu n’as pas fait de sauvegarde avant de te lancer dans l’installation du système ?


----------



## Zeeth (9 Janvier 2022)

djgregb a dit:


> oui ça j'ai bien compris mais je voulais juste savoir si sur la partition ou le disque dur dédié a TM on peut quand meme y rajouter manuellement des fichiers ?


Time Machine Erreur récurrente

Bonjour, j'ai la même erreur depuis plusieurs semaines avec des disques différents. J'utilise TM pour sauvegarder mon disque interne sous Big Sur 11.5.2 sur Mac Pro 7.1.
Au bout de quelques jours, mon disque de sauvegarde ne monte plus avec l'erreur suivante sur utilitaire de disques :
Sur Time Machine j'ai ceci :



J'ai le même problème avec différents disques que j'ai testés.
Il n'y a pas de manque de place sur le disque de sauvegarde ...
Une idée ? Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Zeeth (9 Janvier 2022)

Zeeth a dit:


> Time Machine Erreur récurrente
> 
> Bonjour, j'ai la même erreur depuis plusieurs semaines avec des disques différents. J'utilise TM pour sauvegarder mon disque interne sous Big Sur 11.5.2 sur Mac Pro 7.1.
> Au bout de quelques jours, mon disque de sauvegarde ne monte plus avec l'erreur suivante sur utilitaire de disques :
> ...


Mes copies d'écran ne sont pas passées : "erreur -119930868 dans com.apple.diskManagement.disenter impossible de monter le disque5s2"
Message TimeMachine : "prochaine sauvegarde lorsque le disque sera connecté"


----------



## Ahiqar (10 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

je vérifierai le câble et l'état des prises...


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2022)

Zeeth a dit:


> Message TimeMachine : "prochaine sauvegarde lorsque le disque sera connecté"


Comme si TM ne voyait pas les disques…
Sont-ils branchés en direct sur ton MP ? par un hub ? en USB ?


----------



## Zeeth (11 Janvier 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Comme si TM ne voyait pas les disques…
> Sont-ils branchés en direct sur ton MP ? par un hub ? en USB ?


Mon disque TM actuel est branché sur un dock duo en USB 3.0 direct au MacPro, il y a parfois des déconnexions avec le dock sur d'autres disques, mais le disque ne devient jamais illisible et non montable. J'avais le même problème avec un disque externe dans son boitier branché en USBc direct et j'avais fini par faire remplacer ce disque sous Garantie, mais le suivant était à l'origine des mêmes erreurs, je crains un problème logiciel


----------



## TheoMac (8 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
Avec Time Machine j'ai deux dossiers "Previous Content" et "boot" qui viennent se mettre à la racine de ma sauvegarde (au même niveau que Applications, Bibliothèque, Système, Utilisateurs). 
Juste savoir si c'est normal ?


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2022)

Aucun rapport dans le message dédié Votre avis sur macOS Monterey, on déménage.


----------



## TheoMac (8 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Aucun rapport dans le message dédié Votre avis sur macOS Monterey, on déménage.


Je suis sous macOS Monterey et je n'avais pas ça avec mes OS précédents.
Mais bon, je veux bien mais où est mon message maintenant ? Je ne le retrouve pas.


----------



## boninmi (8 Avril 2022)

TheoMac a dit:


> Je suis sous macOS Monterey et je n'avais pas ça avec mes OS précédents.
> Mais bon, je veux bien mais où est mon message maintenant ? Je ne le retrouve pas.


Juste un peu au dessus, mets tes lunettes.


----------



## Sethii (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je tente ma chance ici. Je viens d'avoir une discussion à propos de Time Machine et de sa fiabilité.

Il y a 2 camps. Certains sont visiblement satisfait de la solution alors que d'autres évoquent des disques non montable, des fichiers .sparsbundle corromups, etc.

Qu'en est-il selon vous ?

Time Machine est-elle une solution de backup robuste à laquelle on peut faire confiance ou faut-il se méfier ?

Merci de vos retours.

Sethii


----------



## Chris K (20 Juillet 2022)

Sethii a dit:


> Il y a 2 camps. Certains sont visiblement satisfait de la solution alors que d'autres évoquent des disques non montable, des fichiers .sparsbundle corromups, etc.





Sethii a dit:


> Qu'en est-il selon vous ?



Et bien, il y a deux camps… 

Perso jamais eu de problème, faut dire que j’ai rarement eu besoin de faire une restauration via TimeMachine. Et quand j’en ai eu besoin ça a fait le job.
Pour les restauration j’utilise des sauvegardes faites autrement (car oui, pour être efficace il ne faut pas utiliser qu’une seule méthode de sauvegarde).


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juillet 2022)

Sethii a dit:


> Time Machine est-elle une solution de backup robuste à laquelle on peut faire confiance ou faut-il se méfier ?


On peut faire confiance, mais comme nos données sont précieuses, on multiplie les sauvegardes sur des disques différents.
Donc Time Machine + clone, sur au moins 2 disques externes…


----------



## ericse (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour sûr il y a des cas de perte de données avec Time Machine, mais beaucoup moins que sans Time Machine


----------



## JLB21 (20 Juillet 2022)

Jamais de problème chez moi, je 'Time Machine' depuis que ça existe et je clone systématiquement (plus le nuage).

Time Machine m'a sauvé la vie bien des fois pour récupérer des fichiers plus anciens, ce que ne permet pas le clone, c'est le grand avantage.


----------



## Aliboron (20 Juillet 2022)

Pareil pour moi, je suis dans les deux camps :

Time Machine qui tourne en permanence (enfin, une fois par heure) pour les suppressions involontaires, d'une part 
clones pour la sécurité (et rapidité) en cas de réinstallation, par exemple, d'autre part...
J'ai été bien surpris une fois où j'ai voulu faire une récupération totale depuis Time Machine (je ne me souviens plus du contexte exact) : il ne voulait pas restaurer une version récente de mon installation et n'a accepté que la restauration d'un état de plus de six mois. Donc, je suis forcément méfiant depuis (et je multiplie les sauvegardes).


----------



## gile (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai un porblème que je vous soumet. J'ai mis un disque plus gros dans mon boitier externe qui me sert de sauvegarde pour Time Machine. Je l'ai formaté en APFS et j'ai mis deux volumes comme il ya  de la place souhaitant qu'un des volumes soit pour TM et l'autre pour du stockage où j'ai installé MacOs Catalina. Ceux-ci montent sans problème. Par contre ce disque n'est pas reconnu par TM. Qu'est-ce que j'ai raté ?!


----------



## phelibre (14 Octobre 2022)

J'ai à peu prêt la même configuration et le volume TM est assez long à monter par rapport à l'autre. Des fois c'est en lançant TM que le volume apparait sur le bureau ... Je suis sous Monterey / Apple M1


----------



## gile (14 Octobre 2022)

phelibre a dit:


> J'ai à peu prêt la même configuration et le volume TM est assez long à monter par rapport à l'autre. Des fois c'est en lançant TM que le volume apparait sur le bureau ... Je suis sous Monterey / Apple M1


Mes deux volumes montent sans problème et je peux copier des fichiers dessus. Par contre ils n'apparaissent pas quand je clique sur « Choisir un disque de sauvegarde » dans TM.


----------



## Jacques L (14 Octobre 2022)

essaie de passer un coup d'Onyx.


----------



## Aliboron (14 Octobre 2022)

gile a dit:


> J'ai mis un disque plus gros dans mon boitier externe qui me sert de sauvegarde pour Time Machine. Je l'ai formaté en APFS et j'ai mis deux volumes comme il ya  de la place souhaitant qu'un des volumes soit pour TM et l'autre pour du stockage où j'ai installé MacOs Catalina. Ceux-ci montent sans problème. Par contre ce disque n'est pas reconnu par TM


Es-tu sûr que ta version de macOS accepte un volume APFS pour Time Machine ? Est-ce que tu as bien choisi GUID comme système de fichiers lors du formatage ?


----------



## gile (14 Octobre 2022)

C'est bien ça ! Sous MacOS Catalina, soit je formate le disque externe en APFS avec un seul volume pour que TM le reconnaisse soit je formate en HFS+ et là je peux faire plusieurs partitions. Merci


----------



## Zemb (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
depuis ce matin, j'ai un problème avec Time Machine. Je suis passé sur Ventura hier soir et j'ai lancé une sauvegarde TM en début d'après midi. Problème, cette sauvegarde reste bloquée sur "préparation de la sauvegarde". Je l'ai arrêté et recommencé mais même problème. Idem après un reboot ou après avoir enlevé le disque dans ma liste Time Machine et l'avoir remis.
Si quelqu'un a une idée pour débloquer tout ça, je suis preneur .

Quelques infos peut être utiles :

MacBook Pro M1pro
DD : StoreJet Transcend Media 1To
Date de la dernière sauvegarde : 19/10/22

Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions.

EDIT : Résolu. 2h en "préparation de sauvegarde" et ça a fini par se lancer. Peut-être en rapport avec le nouvel OS.


----------



## ericse (25 Octobre 2022)

Zemb a dit:


> Date de la dernière sauvegarde : 19/10/22


Bonjour,
Donc tu ne fais pas de backup avant l'installation d'un nouveau macOS ?  
Ta foi en Apple est admirable


----------



## Zemb (25 Octobre 2022)

J'aime vivre dangereusement . Plus sérieusement, d'habitude, je n'installe jamais de nouvelle version de l'OS le premier jour (et niveau sauvegarde, je n'ai pas de fichiers sur cet ordinateur nécessitant une sauvegarde quotidienne ou très fréquente) mais je pensais à autre chose au même moment et j'ai lancé la mise à jour avant de me coucher. Au final ça marche même si ça a été poussif cette première TM Ventura.


----------



## boninmi (26 Octobre 2022)

Zemb a dit:


> J'aime vivre dangereusement . Plus sérieusement, d'habitude, je n'installe jamais de nouvelle version de l'OS le premier jour (et niveau sauvegarde, je n'ai pas de fichiers sur cet ordinateur nécessitant une sauvegarde quotidienne ou très fréquente) mais je pensais à autre chose au même moment et j'ai lancé la mise à jour avant de me coucher. Au final ça marche même si ça a été poussif cette première TM Ventura.


La première sauvegarde TM après une MAJ système est toujours longue, forcément.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2022)

Ben ça dépend de ce que tu mets dans ta sauvegarde. Moi, j'exclus tout ce qui est système & co.


----------



## TheoMac (27 Octobre 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben ça dépend de ce que tu mets dans ta sauvegarde. Moi, j'exclus tout ce qui est système & co.


Bonjour,
Donc tu ne sauvegardes que *Macintosh HD - Données* ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Octobre 2022)

En gros, j'exclus tout sauf Documents, Musique, Photos, Vidéos.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis sous Ventura j'ai un DD de 2 To relié en USB à ma Freebox qui me sert de TM, celle-ci fait 1,73 To mais quand je veux l'ouvrir, c'est impossible....message "Échec du montage des systèmes de fichiers".....dans ou en dehors de TM.
Quand j'essaye de relier le DD USB directement à mon Mac, il n'est pas reconnu.
Si  j'essaye de copier le Sparsebundle j'ai une erreur "-50"
Et j'ai besoin des données sauvées par ma TM, perte de photo.`
Auriez vous une solution ? Merci


----------



## Chris K (7 Novembre 2022)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je suis sous Ventura j'ai un DD de 2 To relié en USB à ma Freebox qui me sert de TM, celle-ci fait 1,73 To mais quand je veux l'ouvrir, c'est impossible....message "Échec du montage des systèmes de fichiers".....dans ou en dehors de TM.
> Quand j'essaye de relier le DD USB directement à mon Mac, il n'est pas reconnu.
> Si  j'essaye de copier le Sparsebundle j'ai une erreur "-50"
> ...



As-tu essayé de copier le sparsbundle depuis une commande de Terminal ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Novembre 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> As-tu essayé de copier le sparsbundle depuis une commande de Terminal ?


Non comment fait-on ?


----------



## Chris K (7 Novembre 2022)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Non comment fait-on ?



Il s’agit d’effectuer une copie de fichier (ton fichier Sparsbundle) en utilisant une ligne de commande (et non l’interface graphique directement). Parfois ça peut aider.

Il faut d’abord ouvrir l’application « Terminal » qui va te permettre de saisir la commande souhaitée.
1- Dans la fenêtre qui s’est ouverte du tapes d’abord (_attention à bien respecter les minuscules et majuscules_) :

```
cp -R
```
*suivi d’un espace*.

La commande cp signifie « copie ». Le « -R » est un paramètre donné à la commande. Pour que la commande soit complète il lui faut deux autres paramètres : le fichier qui doit être copié et la destination vers où le fichier va être copié. Ceci est vu plus bas.

2- Tu ouvres ensuite une fenêtre du Finder où se situe ton fichier Sparsbundle
3- Tu glisses le fichier sparsbundle dans la fenêtre de Terminal là où tu as saisi la ligne de commande. Cela va compléter automatiquement ta ligne de commande en lui donnant en paramètre le chemin d’accès complet du fichier à copier.
4- Ajoute un espace (barre d’espace donc) dans le Terminal
5- Il faut maintenant indiquer vers où tu veux copier ton fichier. Depuis le finder, tu glisses un dossier (le dossier qui va recevoir le fichier) vers le Terminal. Comme tout à l’heure cela va compléter ta ligne de commande.
6- Tu valides ta commande pour qu’elle s’exécute en appuyant sur la touche Entrée.

Le fichier étant assez gros, cela peut prendre du temps.

La commande va avoir cet aspect :

```
cp -R /Chemin/Acces/Fichier.sparsbundle /Users/Moi/DossierDestination
```


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Novembre 2022)

Je vais essayer, merci


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Novembre 2022)

Terminée avec succès mais j'ai encore 2 soucis :
1/J'ai eu cette affichage sur le Terminal :

Last login: Mon Nov  7 09:13:45 on ttys000
jeanchristophe@iMac-de-JeanChristophe ~ % cp -R /Volumes/TimeMachine/iMac\ de\ JeanChristophe.sparsebundle  /Volumes/Clone\ HD/TM 
cp: /Volumes/TimeMachine/iMac de JeanChristophe.sparsebundle/bands/aa0: Input/output error
cp: /Volumes/TimeMachine/iMac de JeanChristophe.sparsebundle/bands/f5e: Input/output error
jeanchristophe@iMac-de-JeanChristophe ~ %

Est ce un souci ?

2/j'ai toujours le m^me message quand je tente de l'ouvrir :
Echec du montage des systèmes de fichiers

Y a  t il une solution ?


----------



## Chris K (8 Novembre 2022)

Oui en effet il y a un soucis mais malheureusement je ne saurai en expliquer l’origine.
Est-ce que Time Machine a été désactivé avant de lancer cette commande ? (D’ailleurs Time Machine fonctionne-t-il vraiment et si oui depuis quand date ta dernière sauvegarde ?).

Là je t’ai fait passer une commande qui ne fait aucune modification dans le fichier sparbundle ou le disque sur lequel il se trouve. Je préfère éviter de te suggérer d’autres manips qui pourrait compromettre encore plus ton fichier, je laisse ça aux spécialistes dans la place.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Novembre 2022)

Dernière sauvegarde, je dirai le 2/11 dernier.
Depuis je l'avais arrêté.
Merci de ton aide tout cas @Chris K

Quelqu'un aurait it une idée ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Novembre 2022)

Personne n'a d'idée ?


----------



## ericse (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Peux tu regarder dans l'interface Freebox quel est le format de ton disque (probablement EXT4) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Après avoir copié, sur les conseils de @Chris K,  mon image Sparsebundle de mon DD branché en USB à ma Freebox à un DD branché en USB directement à mon iMac et après des heures et des heures de recherches sur internet (et j'ai rien trouvé...).
J'ai décidé, ce matin, de lancer un DiskDrill sur ce DD qui contient mon image Sparsebundle, c'est très long et toujours en cours par contre,  là, j'ai des photos que je peux visionner, donc c'est positif, on va croiser les doigts et attendre.
Je reviens vers vous avec les dernières informations.


----------



## ericse (9 Novembre 2022)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Après avoir copié, sur les conseils de @Chris K, mon image Sparsebundle de mon DD branché en USB à ma Freebox à un DD branché en USB directement à mon iMac


Je n'avais pas compris que tu avais réussi à copier le Sparsebundle, je croyais que tu avais eu des erreurs lors de la copie.


----------



## Moon40 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait une sauvegarde Time Machine sur mon disque dur externe avant d'installer Final Cut Trial. Ensuite, j'ai installé Final Cut Trial. 
Je décide de revenir à l'installation d'avant.
Je fais un assistant migration avec la sauvegarde de Time Machine, mais je retrouve Final Cut installé !

Je ne comprend pas.

Merci les amis.


----------



## billi-boy (20 Novembre 2022)

salut j'ai un souci avec TM, j'ai effectué une save avec TM sur mon Imac 27" de 2019 sou monterey, j'ai acheté un mac mini et quand je sélectionne la save TM il ne se passe rien. je suis censé choisir ce que je souhaite restaurer mais ca reste sur la fenetre de sélection de la save.  comment je peut faire ? ( je n'ai plus mon imac) merci de votre aide.


----------



## Ahiqar (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

il faut utiliser l'assistant de migration!






						Restauration des données de votre Mac à partir d’une sauvegarde
					

Utilisez l’Assistant migration pour transférer des fichiers de votre sauvegarde Time Machine vers votre Mac.



					support.apple.com


----------

